# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم .. (متجدد)

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
التفسير منقول من موقع طريق الاسلام
الحلقة (1)
(سورة الفاتحة)
مقاصد وتفسير وفوائد*

*
**سورة الفاتحة
مَكيّة

(مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ) 
تحقيق التوجه لله تعالى بكمال العبودية له وحده.
(التَّفْسِيرُ)
سُمِّيت  سورةَ الفاتحة لافتتاح كتاب الله بها، وتسمَّى أم القرآن   لاشتمالها على  موضوعاته؛ من توحيد لله، وعبادة، وإشارة إلى قصص وغير ذلك،   وهي أعظم سورة  في القرآن، وهي السَّبعُ المثاني.

1- باسم الله أبدأ قراءة القرآن، مستعينًا به تعالى متبركًا بذكر اسمه. وقد   تضمنت البسملة ثلاثة من أسماء الله الحسنى،  وهي: 1- "الله"؛ أي: المعبود   بحق، وهو أخص أسماء الله تعالى، ولا يسمى به  غيره سبحانه. 2-   "الرَّحْمَن"؛ أي: ذو الرحمة الواسعة. فهو الرحمن بذاته.  3- "الرَّحِيم"؛   أي: ذو الرحمة الواصلة. فهو يرحم برحمته من شاء من خلقه  ومنهم المؤمنون  من  عباده.
*
*
2- جميع أنواع  المحامد من صفات الجلال والكمال هي له وحده دون من سواه؛ إذ   هو رب كل شيء  وخالقه ومدبره. و "العالمون" جمعُ "عالَم" وهم كل ما سوى   الله تعالى.

3- ثناء على الله تعالى بعد حمده في الآية السابقة.

4- تمجيد لله تعالى بأنه المالك لكل ما في يوم القيامة، حيث لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئًا. فـ "يوم الدين": يوم الجزاء والحساب.*
*
5- نخصُّك وحدك بأنواع العبادة والطاعة، فلا نشرك معك غيرك، ومنك وحدك نطلب العون في كل شؤوننا، فبيَدِكَ الخير كله، ولا مُعين سواك.*
*
6- دُلَّنا  إلَى الصراط المستقيم، واسلكْ بنا فيه، وثبِّتنا عليه، وزدنا   هدى.  و"الصراط المستقيم" هو الطريق الواضح الَّذي لا اعوجاج فيه، وهو   الإسلام  الَّذي أرسل الله به محمدًا -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.*
*
7- طريق  الذين أنعمت عليهم من عبادك بهدايتهم؛ كالنبيين والصدِّيقين   والشهداء  والصالحين وحَسُنَ أولئك رفيقًا، غير طريق المغضوب عليهم الذين   عرفوا الحق  ولم يتبعوه كاليهود، وغير طريق الضالين عن الحق الذين لم   يهتدوا إليه  لتفريطهم في طلب الحق والاهتداء إليه كالنصارى.

(مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ) 
• افتتح الله تعالى كتابه بالبسملة؛ ليرشد عباده أن يبدؤوا أعمالهم وأقوالهم بها طلبًا لعونه وتوفيقه.
• من هدي عباد الله الصالحين في الدعاء البدء بتمجيد الله والثناء عليه سبحانه ثم ليشرع في الطلب.
• تحذير المسلمين من التقصير في طلب الحق كالنصارى الضالين، أو عدم العمل بالحق الَّذي عرفوه كاليهود والمغضوب عليهم.
• دلَّت السورة على أن كمال الإيمان يكون بإخلاص العبادة لله تعالى وطلب العون منه وحده دون سواه.*

*والله اعلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (2)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
**البقرة (الم..... واولائك هم المفلحون) 
مقاصد وفوائد وتفسير
*

*
** * 
*مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ:
إعداد الأمة لعمارة الأرض والقيام بدين الله، وبيان أقسام الناس، وفيها أصول الإيمان وكليات الشريعة.

التَّفْسِيرُ
سُمِّيت سورة البقرة بهذا الاسم لورود قصة بقرة بني إسرائيل فيها، وفيها إشارة إلى وجوب المسارعة إلى تطبيق شرع الله، وعدم التلكؤ فيه كما حصل من يهود.

1-{الم}  هذه من الحروف التي افتُتِحت بها بعض سور القرآن، وهي حروفٌ هجائية لا  معنى لها في نفسها إذا جاءت مفردة هكذا (أ، ب، ت، إلخ)، ولها حكمةٌ  ومَغْزًى؛ حيث لا يوجد في القرآن ما لا حكمة له، ومن أهم حِكَمها الإشارة  إلى التحدي بالقرآن الَّذي يتكوَّن من الحروف نفسها التي يعرفونها ويتكلمون  بها؛ لذا يأتي غالبًا بعدها ذكرٌ للقرآن الكريم، كما في هذه السورة.
*
*
2- ذلك القرآن العظيم لا شك فيه، لا من جهة تنزيله، ولا من حيث لفظه ومعناه، فهو كلام الله، يهدي المتقين إلى الطريق الموصل إليه.*
*
3-  4- الذين يؤمنون بالغيب وهو كل ما لا يُدرك بالحواس وغاب عنّا، مما أخبر  الله عنه أو أخبر عنه رسوله، كاليوم الآخر، وهم الذين يقيمون الصلاة  بأدائها وفق ما شرع الله من شروطها، وأركانها، وواجباتها، وسننها، وهم  الذين ينفقون مما رزقهم الله، بإخراج الواجب كالزكاة، أو غير الواجب كصدقة  التطوع؛ رجاء ثواب الله، وهم الذين يؤمنون بالوحي الَّذي أنزل الله عليك  -أيها النبي-  والذي أنزل على سائر الأنبياء - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من قبلك دون تفريق،  وهم الذين يؤمنون إيمانًا جازمًا بالآخرة وما فيها من الثواب والعقاب.
5 - هؤلاء المُتَّصِفون بهذه الصفات على تَمكُّنٍ من طريق الهداية، وهم الفائزون في الدنيا والآخرة بنَيلهم ما يرجون ونجاتهم مما يخافون.

مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ
• الثقة المطلقة في نفي الرَّيب دليل على أنَّه من عند الله؛ إذ لا يمكن لمخلوق أن يدعي ذلك في كلامه.
• لا ينتفع بما في القرآن الكريم من الهدايات العظيمة إلا المتقون لله تعالى المعظمون له.
•  من أعظم مراتب الإيمانِ الإيمانُ بالغيب؛ لأنه يتضمن التسليم لله تعالى في  كل ما تفرد بعلمه من الغيب، ولرسوله بما أخبر عنه سبحانه.
• كثيرًا ما يقرن الله تعالى بين الصلاة والزكاة؛ لأنَّ الصلاة إخلاص للمعبود، والزكاة إحسان للعبيد، وهما عنوان السعادة والنجاة.
• الإيمان بالله تعالى وعمل الصالحات يورثان الهداية والتوفيق في الدنيا، والفوز والفلاح في الأُخرى.
*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (3)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

**سورة البقرة (ان الذين كفروا .. .. .. مهتدين) فوائد وتفسير
*

*
** * 
*ولما بيَّن الله صفات المؤمنين المتقين الذين صلح ظاهرهم وباطنهم، ذكر صفات الكافرين الذين فسد ظاهرهم وباطنهم، فقال:

6- إن الذين كفروا مستمرون على ضلالهم وعنادهم، فإنذارك لهم وعدمه سواء.*
*
7- لأن  الله طبع على قلوبهم فأغلقها على ما فيها من باطل، وطبع على سمعهم فلا  يسمعون الحق سماع قَبول وانقياد، وجعل على أبصارهم غطاء فلا يبصرون الحق مع  وضوحه، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم.
ولما بيَّن الله صفات الكافرين الذين فسد ظاهرهم وباطنهم؛ بيَّن صفات المنافقين الذين فسد باطنهم وصلح ظاهرهم فيما يبدو للناس، فقال:

8- ومن الناس طائفة يزعمون أنهم مؤمنون، يقولون ذلك بألسنتهم خوفًا على دمائهم وأموالهم، وهم في الباطن كافرون.*
*
9- يخادعون الله والمؤمنين بإظهار الإيمان  وإبطان الكفر، وهم في الحقيقة يخدعون أنفسهم فقط، ولكنهم لا يشعرون بذلك؛  لأن الله تعالى يعلم السر وأخفى، وقد أَطْلَع المؤمنين على صفاتهم  وأحوالهم.*
*
10- والسبب أن في قلوبهم شكًّا، فزادهم الله شكًّا إلى شكِّهم، والجزاء من جنس العمل، ولهم عذاب أليم في الدرك الأسفل من النار، بسبب كذبهم على الله وعلى الناس، وتكذيبهم بما جاء به محمد- صلى الله عليه وسلم-.*
*
11- وإذا نُهوا عن الإفساد في الأرض بالكفر والذنوب وغيرها، أنكروا وزعموا أنهم هم أصحاب الصلاح والإصلاح.*
*
12- والحقيقة أنهم هم أصحاب الإفساد، ولكنهم لا يشعرون بذلك، ولا يشعرون أن فعلهم عين الفساد.*
*
13- وإذا  أمروا بالإيمان كما آمن أصحاب محمد- صلى الله عليه وسلم-؛ أجابوا على سبيل  الاستنكار والاستهزاء بقولهم: أنؤمن كإيمان خِفافِ العقول؟! والحق أنهم هم  السفهاء، ولكنهم يجهلون ذلك.
14- وإذا التقوا  المؤمنين قالوا: صدَّقنا بما تؤمنون به؛ يقولون ذلك خوفًا من المؤمنين،  وإذا انصرفوا عن المؤمنين إلى رؤسائهم منفردين بهم، قالوا مؤكدين ثباتهم  على متابعتهم لهم: إنا معكم على طريقتكم، ولكنا نوافق المؤمنين ظاهرًا  سخرية بهم واستهزاءً.*
*
15- الله يستهزئ بهم في مقابلة استهزائهم بالمؤمنين، جزاءً لهم من جنس عملهم، ولهذا أجرى لهم أحكام المسلمين في الدنيا، وأما في الآخرة فيجازيهم على كفرهم ونفاقهم، وكذلك يملي لهم ليتمادوا في ضلالهم وطغيانهم، فيبقوا حائرين مترددين.
16- أولئك هم السفهاء لأنهم استبدلوا الكفر بالإيمان، فما ربحت تجارتهم؛ لخسارتهم الإيمان بالله، وما كانوا مهتدين إلى الحق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن من طبع الله على قلوبهم بسبب عنادهم وتكذيبهم لا تنفع معهم الآيات وإن عظمت.
• أن إمهال الله تعالى للظالمين المكذبين لم يكن عن غفلة أو عجز عنهم، بل ليزدادوا إثمًا، فتكون عقوبتهم أعظم.
*







*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (4)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية**

سورة البقرة (مثلهم كمثل الذي .. .. .. اعدت للكافرين) فوائد وتفسير
*

* 
*

*تفسيرٍ مختصَرٍ يجمَعُ بين وضوح العبارة وسهولتها  الاقتصار على تفسير الآيات شرح المفردات القرآنية الغريبة تحرِّي المعنى  الأرجح تباع منهج سلف الأمة رضوان الله عليهم في التفسير.*
* * 
*17- ضرب الله لهؤلاء المنافقين مثلين:  مثلًا ناريًّا، ومثلًا مائيًّا، فأما مثلهم الناري: فهم كمثل من أوقد  نارًا ليستضيء بها، فلما سطع نورها وظن أنَّه ينتفع بضوئها خمدت، فذهب ما  فيها من إشراق، وبقي ما فيها من إحراق، فبقي أصحابها في ظلمات لا يرون  شيئًا، ولا يهتدون سبيلًا.
*
*
18- فهم صمٌّ لا يسمعون الحق سماع قبول، بُكْمٌ لا ينطقون به، عمي عن إبصاره، فلا يرجعون عن ضلالهم.
19- وأما مثلهم المائي:  فهم كمثل مطر كثير، من سحاب فيه ظلمات متراكمة ورعد وبرق، نزل على قوم  فأصابهم ذعر شديد، فجعلوا يسدُّون آذانهم بأطراف أصابعهم، من شدة صوت  الصواعق خوفًا من الموت، والله محيط بالكافرين لا يعجزونه.
*
*
20- يكاد  البرق من شدة لمعانه وسطوعه يأخذ أبصارهم، كلما ومض البرق لهم وأضاء  تقدموا، وإذا لم يضئ بقوا في الظلام، فلم يستطيعوا التحرك، ولو شاء الله  لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم بقدرته الشاملة لكل شيء؛ فلا تعود إليهم؛ لإعراضهم عن  الحق. فكان المطر مثلًا للقرآن، وصوت الصواعق مثلًا لما فيه من الزواجر،  وضوء البرق مثلًا لظهور الحق لهم أحيانًا، وجعل سد الآذان من شدة الصواعق،  مثلًا لإعراضهم عن الحق وعدم الاستجابة له، ووجه الشبه بين المنافقين  وأصحاب المَثَلَين؛ هو عدم الاستفادة، ففي المثل الناري: لم يستفد مستوقدها  غير الظلام والإحراق، وفي المثل المائي: لم يستفد أصحاب المطر إلا ما  يروِّعهم ويزعجهم من الرعد والبرق، وهكذا المنافقون لا يرون في الإسلام إلا  الشدة والقسوة.
ولما ذكر الله أنواع الناس من مؤمنين وكافرين ومنافقين؛ ناداهم جميعًا داعيًا إياهم إلى إفراده بالعبادة، فقال:

21- يا  أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم وحده دون سواه؛ لأنه الَّذي خلقكم وخلق الأمم  السابقة لكم، رجاء أن تجعلوا بينكم وبين عذابه وقاية؛ بامتثال أوامره  واجتناب نواهيه.*
*
22- فهو  الَّذي جعل لكم الأرض بساطًا ممهدًا، وجعل السماء من فوقها مُحكمة البنيان،  وهو المنعم بإنزال المطر، فأنبت به مختلف الثمار من الأرض، لتكون رزقًا،  فلا تجعلوا لله شركاء وأمثالا وأنتم تعلمون أنَّه لا خالق إلا الله عز وجل.*
*
23- وإن  كنتم-يا أيها الناس- في شك من القرآن المُنزل على عبدنا محمد- صلى الله  عليه وسلم-، فنتحداكم أن تعارضوه بالإتيان بسورة واحدة مماثلة له، ولو كانت  أقصر سورة منه، ونادوا من استطعتم من أنصاركم إن كنتم صادقين فيما  تدَّعونه.*
*
24- فإن لم تفعلوا ذلك-ولن تقدروا عليه أبدًا- فاتقوا النار التي توقد بالناس المستحقين للعذاب، وبأنواع الحجارة مما كانوا يعبدونه وغيرها، هذه النار قد أعدها الله وهيأها للكافرين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
*
*
• أن الله تعالى يخذل المنافقين في أشد أحوالهم حاجة وأكثرها شدة؛ جزاء نفاقهم وإعراضهم عن الهدى.
• من أعظم الأدلة على وجوب إفراد الله بالعبادة أنَّه تعالى هو الَّذي خلق لنا ما في الكون وجعله مسخَّرًا لنا.
• عجز الخلق عن الإتيان بمثل سورة من القرآن الكريم يدل على أنَّه تنزيل من حكيم عليم.*






*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (5)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية**

*
 * 
*

*25 - وإذا كان الوعيد السابق للكافرين؛ فبشِّر -أيها النبي- المؤمنين بالله الذين يعملون الصالحات؛ بما يسرُّهم من جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، كلما أُطعموا من ثمارها الطيبة رزقًا؛ قالوا من شدة الشّبَهِ بثمار الدنيا: هذا مثل الثمار التي رزقنا من قبل، وقُدمت لهم ثمار متشابهة في شكلها واسمها حتَّى يُقْبلُوا عليها بحكم المعرفة بها، ولكنها مختلفة في طَعمها ومذاقها، ولهم في الجنّة أزواج مبرَّأة من كل ما تنفر منه النفس، ويُسْتَقْذَر طبعًا مما يُتَصَوَّر في أهل الدنيا، وهم في نعيم دائم لا ينقطع، بخلاف نعيم الدنيا المنقطع.
26 - إن الله سبحانه وتعالى: لا يستحي من ضرب الأمثال بما شاء، فيضرب المثل بالبعوضة، فما فوقها في الكِبَر أو دونها في الصِّغَر، والناس أمام هذا نوعان: مؤمنون وكافرون، فأما المؤمنون فيصدقون ويعلمون أن من وراء ضرب المثل بها حكمة، وأما الكافرون فيتساءلون على سبيل الاستهزاء عن سبب ضرب الله الأمثال بهذه المخلوقات الحقيرة؛ كالبعوض، والذباب، والعنكبوت، وغيرها، فيأتي الجواب من الله: إن في هذه الأمثال هداياتٍ وتوجيهاتٍ واختبارًا للناس، فمنهم من يضلُّهم الله بهذه الأمثال لإعراضهم عن تدبرها، وهم كثير، ومنهم من يهديهم بسبب اتعاظهم بها، وهم كثير، ولا يضل إلا من كان مستحقًّا للضلال، وهم الخارجون عن طاعته؛ كالمنافقين.
27 - الذين ينقضون عهد الله الذي أخذه عليهم بعبادته وحده واتباع رسوله الَّذي أخبرت به الرسل قبله. هؤلاء الذين يتنكرون لعهود الله يتصفون بأنهم يقطعون ما أمر الله بوصله كالأرحام، ويسعون لنشر الفساد في الأرض بالمعاصي، فهؤلاء هم الناقصة حظوظهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
28 - إن أمركم -أيها الكفار- لعجب! كيف تكفرون بالله، وأنتم تشاهدون دلائل قدرته في أنفسكم، فقد كنتم عدمًا لا شيء، فأنشأكم وأحياكم، ثم هو يميتكم الموتة الثانية، ثم يحييكم الحياة الثانية، ثم يرجعكم إليه ليحاسبكم على ما قدمتم.
29 - والله وحده الَّذي خلق لكم جميع ما في الأرض من أنهار وأشجار وغير ذلك مما لا يُحْصَى عدده، وأنتم تنتفعون به وتستمتعون بما سخَّره لكم، ثم ارتفع على السماء فخلقهن سبع سماوات مستويات، وهو الَّذي أحاط علمه بكل شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من كمال النعيم في الجنّة أن ملذاتها لا يكدرها أي نوع من التنغيص، ولا يخالطها أي أذى.
• الأمثال التي يضربها الله تعالى لا ينتفع بها إلا المؤمنون؛ لأنهم هم الذين يريدون الهداية بصدق، ويطلبونها بحق.
• من أبرز صفات الفاسقين نقضُ عهودهم مع الله ومع الخلق، وقطعُهُم لما أمر الله بوصله، وسعيُهُم بالفساد في الأرض.
• الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة والطهارة؛ لأن الله تعالى امتنَّ على عباده بأن خلق لهم كل ما في الأرض.*

* 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (6)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية**

*




*30 - يخبر الله تعالى أنَّه سبحانه قال للملائكة: إنه سيجعل في الأرض بشرًا يخلُف بعضهم بعضًا، للقيام بعمارتها على طاعة الله، فسأل الملائكةُ ربَّهم -سؤال استرشاد واستفهام- عن الحكمة من جعل بني آدم خلفاء في الأرض، وهم سيفسدون فيها، ويريقون الدماء ظلمًا، قائلين: ونحن أهل طاعتك، نُنَزّهُك حامدين لك، ومعظّمين جلالك وكمالك، لا نفتُرُ عن ذلك، فأجابهم الله عن سؤالهم: إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون من الحِكَم الباهرة في خلقهم، والمقاصد العظيمة من اسَتخلافهم.
31 - ولبيان منزلة آدم عليه السلام علَّمه الله تعالى أسماء الأشياء كلها من الحيوان والجماد؛ ألفاظها ومعانيها، ثم عرض تلك المسمَّيات على الملائكة قائلًا: أخبروني بأسمائها إن كنتم صادقين فيما تقولون؛ أنكم أكرم من هذا المخلوق وأفضل منه.
32 - قالوا -مُعْترِفين بنقصهم مُرْجِعين الفضل إلى الله-: نُنَزّهُك ونعظِّمك يا ربَّنا عن الاعتراض عليك في حُكمك وشرعك، فنحن لا نعلم شيئًا إلا ما رزقتنا علمه، إنك أنت العليم الَّذي لا يخفى عليك شيء، الحكيم الَّذي تضع الأمور في مواضعها من قدرك وشرعك.
33 - وعندئذ قال الله تعالى لآدم: أخبرهم بأسماء تلك المسمَّيات، فلما أخبرهم كما علَّمه ربه، قال الله للملائكة: ألم أقل لكم: إني أعلم ما خفي في السماوات وفي الأرض، وأعلم ما تُظْهرون من أحوالكم وما تحدِّثُون به أنفسكم.
34 - يبين الله تعالى أنَّه أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم سجود تقدير واحترام، فسجدوا مسارعين لامتثال أمر الله، إلا ما كان من إبليس الَّذي كان من الجن، فامتنع اعتراضًا على أمر الله له بالسجود وتكَبُّرًا على آدم، فصار بذلك من الكافرين بالله تعالى.
35 - وقلنا: يا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك -حواء- الجنّة، وكُلا منها أكلًا هنيئًا واسعًا لا مُنَغِّص فيه، في أي مكان من الجنّة، وإياكما أن تقربا هذه الشجرة التي نهيتكما عن الأكل منها، فتكونا من الظالمين بعصيان ما أمرتكم به.
36 - فلم يزل الشيطان يوسوس لهما ويزين؛ حتَّى أوقعهما في الزلل والخطيئة بالأكل من تلك الشجرة التي نهاهما الله عنها، فكان جزاؤهما أن أخرجهما الله من الجنّة التي كانا فيها، , وقال الله لهما وللشيطان: انزلوا إلى الأرض، بعضكم أعداء بعض، ولكم في تلك الأرض استقرار وبقاء وتَمَتُّعٌ بما فيها من خيرات إلى أن تنتهي آجالكم، وتقوم الساعة.
37 - فأخذ آدم ما ألقى الله اليه من كلمات، وألهمه الدعاء بهن، وهي المذكورة في قوله تعالى: {قَالَا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ} [الأعراف: 23] فقبل الله توبته، وغفر له، فهو سبحانه كثير التوبة على عباده، رحيمٌ بهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الواجب على المؤمن إذا خفيت عليه حكمة الله في بعض خلقه وأَمْرِهِ أن يسلِّم لله في خلقه وأَمْرِهِ.
• رَفَعَ القرآن الكريم منزلة العلم، وجعله سببًا للتفضيل بين الخلق.
• الكِبْرُ هو رأس المعاصي، وأساس كل بلاء ينزل بالخلق، وهو أول معصية عُصِيَ الله بها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (7)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية



38 - قلنا لهم: انزلوا جميعًا من الجنّة إلى الأرض، فإن جاءتكم هداية على أيدي رسلي، فمن اتبعها وآمن برسلي فلا خوف عليهم في الآخرة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من الدنيا.
39 - وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا؛ فأولئك هم أصحاب النار المقيمون فيها.
40 - يا أبناء نبي الله يعقوب تذكروا نعم الله المتتالية عليكم واشكروها والتزموا بالوفاء بعهدي إليكم؛ من الإيمان بي وبرسلي، والعمل بشرائعي، فإن وفيتم به أوفيت بعهدي لكم فيما وعدتكم به؛ من الحياة الطيبة في الدنيا، والجزاء الحسن يوم القيامة، وإياي وحدي فخافوني ولا تنقضوا عهدي.
41 - وآمِنوا بالقرآن الذى أنزلته على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مواففًا لما جاء في التوراة قبل تحريفها في شأن توحيد الله، ونبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، واحذروا من أن تكونوا أول فريق يكفر به، ولا تستبدلوا بآياتي التي أنزلتها ثمنًا قليلًا من جاه ورئاسة، واتقوا غضبي وعذابي.
42 - ولا تخلطوا الحق -الَّذي أنزلته على رسلي- بما تفترون من أكاذيب، ولا تكتموا الحق الَّذي جاء في كتبكم من صفة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، مع علمكم به ويقينكم منه.
43 - وأدّوا الصلاة تامة بأركانها وواجباتها وسننها، وأخرجوا زكاة أموالكم التي جعلها الله في أيديكم، واخضعوا لله مع الخاضعين له من أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
44 - ما أقبح أن تأمروا غيركم بالإيمان وفعل الخير، وتُعرضوا أنتم عنه ناسين أنفسكم، وأنتم تقرؤون التوراة، عالِمين بما فيها من الأمر باتباع دين الله، وتصديق رسله، أفلا تنتفعون بعقولكم؟!
45 - واطلبوا العون على كل أحوالكم الدينية والدنيوية؛ بالصبر وبالصلاة التي تقربكم إلى الله وتصلكم به، فيعينكم ويحفظكم ويذهب ما بكم من ضر، وإن الصلاة لشاقة وعظيمة إلا على الخاضعين لربهم.
46 - وذلك لأنهم هم الذين يوقنون أنهم واردون على ربهم وملاقوه يوم القيامة، وأنهم إليه راجعون ليجازيهم على أعمالهم.
47 - يا أبناء نبي الله يعقوب، اذكروا نعمي الدينية والدنيوية التي أنعمت بها عليكم، واذكروا أني فضَّلتكم على أهل زمانكم المعاصرين لكم بالنبوة والملك.
48 - واجعلوا بينكم وبين عذاب يوم القيامة وقاية بفعل الأوامر وترك النواهي، ذلك اليوم الَّذي لا تغني فيه نفس عن نفس شيئًا، ولا تُقْبَلُ فيه شفاعة أحد بدفع ضر أو جلب نفع إلا بإذن من الله، ولا يؤخذ فداء ولو كان ملء الأرض ذهبًا، ولا ناصر لهم في ذلك اليوم، فإذا لم ينفع شافع ولا فداء ولا ناصر، فأين المفر؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعَظم الخذلان أن يأمر الإنسان غيره بالبر، وينسى نفسه.
• الصبر والصلاة من أعظم ما يعين العبد في شؤونه كلها.
• في يوم القيامة لا يَدْفَعُ العذابَ عن المرء الشفعاءُ ولا الفداءُ ولا ينفعه إلا عمله الصالح.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (8)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية


* 



*49 - واذكروا يا بني إسرائيل حين أنقذناكم من أتباع فرعون الذين كانوا يذيقونكم أصناف العذاب؛ حيث يقتلون أبناءكم ذبحًا، حتَّى لا يكون لكم بقاء، ويتركون بناتكم أحياءً حتَّى يكن نساء ليخدمنهم؛ إمعانًا في إذلالكم وإهانتكم، وفي إنجائكم من بطش فرعون وأتباعه اختبار عظيم من ربكم؛ لعلكم تشكرون.
50 - واذكروا من نعمنا عليكم أن شققنا لكم البحر فجعلناه طريقًا يابسًا تسيرون فيه، فأنجيناكم، وأغرقنا عدوكم فرعون وأتباعه أمام أعينكم وأنتم تنظرون إليهم.
51 - واذكروا من هذه النعم مواعدَتَنا موسى أربعين ليلةً لِيَتِمَّ فيها إنزال التوراة نورًا وهدى، ثم كان منكم إلا أن عبدتم العجل في تلك المدة، وأنتم ظالمون بفعلكم هذا.
52 - ثم تجاوزنا عنكم بعد توبتكم، فلم نؤاخذكم لعلكم تشكرون الله بحسن عبادته وطاعته.
53 - واذكروا من هذه النعم أن آتينا موسى عليه السلام التوراة فرقانًا بين الحق والباطل وتمييزًا بين الهدى والضلال لعلكم تهتدون بها إلى الحق.
54 - واذكروا من هذه النعم أن وفقكم الله للتوبة من عبادة العجل، حيث قال موسى عليه السلام لكم: إنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم باتخاذكم العجل إلهًا تعبدونه، فتوبوا وارجعوا إلى خالقكم ومُوجدكم، وذلك بأن يقتل بعضكم بعضًا؛ والتوبة على هذا النحو خير لكم من التمادي في الكفر المؤدي إلى الخلود في النار، فقمتم بذلك بتوفيق من الله وإعانة، فتاب عليكم؛ لأنه كثير التوبة رحيم بعباده.
55 - واذكروا حين قال آباؤكم مخاطبين موسى عليه السلام بجرأة: لن نؤمن لك حتَّى نرى الله عِيَانًا لا يُحْجب عنّا، فأخذتكم النار المحرقة، فقتلتكم وبعضكم ينظر إلى بعض.
56 - ثم أحييناكم بعد موتكم لعلكم تشكرون الله على إنعامه عليكم بذلك.
57 - ومن نعمنا عليكم أن أرسلنا السحاب يظلكم من حر الشمس لمّا تُهْتُم في الأرض، وأنزلنا عليكم من نعمنا شرابًا حلوًا مثل العسل، وطائرًا صغيرًا طيب اللحم يشبه السُّمَانى، وقلنا لكم: كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم. وما نقصونا شيئًا بجحدهم هذه النعم وكفرانها، ولكن ظلموا أنفسهم بنقص حظها من الثواب وتعريضها للعقاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عِظَمُ نعم الله وكثرتها على بني إسرائيل، ومع هذا لم تزدهم إلا تكبُّرًا وعنادًا.
• سَعَةُ حِلم الله تعالى ورحمته بعباده، وإن عظمت ذنوبهم.
• الوحي هو الفَيْصَلُ بين الحق والباطل.
*
* 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (9)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*58 - واذكروا من نعم الله عليكم حين قلنا لكم: ادخلوا بيت المقدس، وكلوا مما فيه من الطيبات من أي مكان شئتم أكلًا هنيئًا واسعًا، وكونوا في دخولكم راكعين خاضعين لله، واسألوا الله قائلين: ربنا حُطَّ عنا ذنوبنا؛ نستجب لكم، وسنزيد الذين أحسنوا في أعمالهم ثوابًا على إحسانهم.
59 - فما كان من الذين ظلموا منهم إلا أن بدلوا العمل، وحرّفوا القول، فدخلوا يزحفون على أدبارهم، وقالوا: حَبَّة في شعرة، مستهزئين بأمر الله تعالى؛ فكان الجزاء أن أنزل الله على الظالمين منهم عذابًا من السماء بسبب خروجهم عن حد الشرع ومخالفة الأمر.
60 - واذكروا من نعم الله عليكم لمّا كنتم في التِّيه، ونالكم العطش الشديد، فتضرّع موسى عليه السلام إلى ربه وسأله أن يسقيكم؛ فأمرناه أن يضرب بعصاه الحجر؛ فلما ضربه تفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينًا بعدد قبائلكم، وانبعث منها الماء، وبيّنا لكل قبيلة مكان شربها الخاص بها، حتَّى لا يقع نزاع بينهم، وقلنا لكم: كلوا واشربوا من رزق الله الَّذي ساقه إليكم بغير جهد منكم ولا عمل، ولا تسعوا في الأرض مفسدين فيها.
61 - واذكروا حين كفرتم نعمة ربكم فمَلِلْتُم من أكل ما أنزل الله عليكم من المَنِّ والسَّلْوى، وقلتم: لن نصبر على طعام واحد لا يتغير، فطلبتم من موسى عليه السلام أن يدعو الله أن يخرج لكم من نبات الأرض من بقولها وخُضَرها وقِثَّائها (يشبه الخيار لكنه أكبر) وحبوبها وعدسها وبصلها؛ طعامًا؛ فقال موسى عليه السلام- مستنكرًا طلبكم أن تستبدلوا الَّذي طلبتم وهو أقل وأدنى، بالمَنِّ والسَّلْوى وهو خير وأكرم، وقد كان يأتيكم دون عناء وتعب-: انزلوا من هذه الأرض إلى أي قرية، فستجدون ما سألتم في حقولها وأسواقها. وباتباعهم لأهوائهم وإعراضهم المتكرر عما اختاره الله لهم؛ لازمهم الهوان والفقر والبؤس، ورجعوا بغضب من الله؛ لإعراضهم عن دينه، وكفرهم بآياته، وقتلهم أنبياءه ظلمًا وعدوانًا؛ كل ذلك بسبب أنهم عصوا الله وكانوا يتجاوزون حدوده.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• كل من يتلاعب بنصوص الشرع ويحرّفها فيه شَبَهٌ من اليهود، وهو مُتوعَّد بعقوبة الله تعالى.
• عِظَمُ فضل الله تعالى على بني إسرائيل، وفي مقابل ذلك شدة جحودهم وعنادهم وإعراضهم عن الله وشرعه.
• أن من شؤم المعاصي وتجاوز حدود الله تعالى ما ينزل بالمرء من الذل والهوان، وتسلط الأعداء عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (10)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*62 - إن مَن آمن مِن هذه الأمة، وكذلك من آمن من الأمم الماضية قبل بعثة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من يهود ونصارى وصابئة -وهم طائفة من أتباع بعض الأنبياء من تحقق فيهم الإيمان بالله وباليوم الآخر- فلهم ثوابهم عند ربهم، ولا خوف عليهم مما يستقبلونه في الآخرة، ولا يحزنون على ما فاتهم من الدنيا.
63 - واذكروا ما أخذنا عليكم من العهد المؤكد، من الإيمان بالله ورسله، ورفعنا الجبل فوقكم تخويفًا لكم وتحذيرًا من ترك العمل بالعهد، آمرين لكم بأخذ ما أنزلنا عليكم من التوراة بجد واجتهاد, دون تهاون وكسل، واحفظوا ما فيه وتدبروه؛ لعلكم بفعل ذلك تتقون عذاب الله تعالى.
64 - فما كان منكم إلا أن أعرضتم وعصبتم بعد أخذ العهد المؤكد عليكم، ولولا فضل الله عليكم بالتجاوز عنكم، ورحمته بقبول توبتكم؛ لكنتم من الخاسرين بسبب ذلك الإعراض والعصيان.
65 - ولقد علمتم خبر أسلافكم علمًا لا لبس فيه؛ حيث اعتدوا بالصيد يوم السبت الَّذي حُرِّم عليهم الصيد فيه، فاحتالوا على ذلك بنصب الشباك قبل يوم السبت، واستخراجها يوم الأحد؛ فجعل الله هؤلاء المتحايلين قردة منبوذين عقوبة لهم على تحايلهم.
66 - فجعلنا هذه القرية المعتدية عبرة لما جاورها من القرى، وعبرة لمن يأتي بعدها؛ حتَّى لا يعمل بعملها فيستحق عقوبتها، وجعلناها تذكرة للمتقين الذين يخافون عقاب الله وانتقامه مِمَّن يتعدى حدوده.
67 - واذكروا من خبر أسلافكم ما جرى بينهم وبين موسى عليه السلام، حيث أخبرهم بأمر الله لهم أن يذبحوا بقرة من البقر، فبدلًا من المسارعة قالوا مُتَعنِّتِين: أتجعلنا موضعًا للاستهزاء! فقال موسى: أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الذين يَكْذِبُون على الله، ويستهزئون بالناس.
68 - قالوا لموسى: ادعُ لنا ربك حتَّى يبين لنا صفة البقرة التي أَمَرَنا بذبحها، فقال لهم: إن الله يقول: إنها بقرة ليست كبيرة السن ولا صغيرة، ولكن وسط بين ذلك، فبادِروا بامتثال أمر ربكم.
69 - فاستمروا في جدالهم وتعنُّتهم قائلين لموسى عليه السلام: ادعُ ربك حتى يبين لنا ما لونها، فقال لهم موسى: إن الله يقول: إنها بقرة صفراء شديدة الصُّفْرة، تُعجب كل من ينظر إليها.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• الحُكم المذكور في الآية الأولى لِمَا قبل بعثة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأما بعد بعثته فإن الدين المَرْضِيَّ عند الله هو الإسلام، لا يقبل غيره، كما قال الله تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ} [آل عمران: 85].
• قد يُعَجِّلُ الله العقوبة على بعض المعاصي في الدنيا قبل الآخرة؛ لتكون تذكرة يتعظ بها الناس فيحذروا مخالفة أمر الله تعالى.
• أنّ من ضيَّق على نفسه وشدّد عليها فيما ورد موسَّعًا في الشريعة، قد يُعاقَبُ بالتشديد عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (11)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*

*
70 - ثم تمادوا في تعنُّتهم قائلين: ادعُ لنا ربك حتَّى يبين لنا مزيدًا من صفاتها؛ لأن البقر المتصف بالصفات المذكورة كثير لا نستطيع تعيينها من بينها. مؤكدين أنهم -إن شاء الله- مهتدون إلى البقرة المطلوب ذبحها.
71 - فقال لهم موسى: إن الله يقول: إن صفة هذه البقرة أنها غير مذلّلة بالعمل في الحراثة، ولا في سقاية الأرض، وهي سالمة من العيوب، ليس فيها علامة من لون آخر غير لونها الأصفر، وعندئذ قالوا: الآن جئت بالوصف الدقيق الَّذي يعيِّن البقرة تمامًا، وذبحوها بعد أن أوشكوا ألا يذبحوها بسبب الجدال والتعنت.
72 - واذكروا حين قتلتم واحدًا منكم فتدافعتم، كلٌّ يدفع عن نفسه تهمة القتل، ويرمي بها غيره، حتَّى تنازعتم، والله مُخرج ما كنتم تخفونه من قتل ذلك البريء.
73 - فقلنا لكم: اضربوا القتيل بجزء من البقرة التي أُمِرْتم بذبحها؛ فإن الله سيُحييه ليخبر مَن القاتل! ففعلوا ذلك فأخبر بقاتله. ومثل إحياء هذا الميت يحيي الله الموتى يوم القيامة، ويريكم الدلائل البينة على قدرته، لعلكم تعقلونها فتؤمنون حقًّا بالله تعالى.
74 - ثم قست قلوبكم من بعد هذه المواعظ البليغة والمعجزات الباهرة، حتَّى صارت مثل الحجارة، بل أشد صلابة منها؛ فهي لا تتحول عن حالها أبدًا، وأما الحجارة فتتغير وتتحول، فإن من الحجارة ما يتفجر منه الأنهار، وإن منها لما يتشفق فيخرج منه الماء ينابيع جارية في الأرض، ينتفع بها الناس والدواب، ومنها ما يسقط من أعالي الجبال خشية من الله ورهبة، وليست كذلك قلوبكم، وما الله بغافل عما تعملون، بل هو عالم به، وسيجازيكم عليه.
75 - أفترجون -أيها المؤمنون- بعد أن علمتم حقيقة حال اليهود وعنادهم أن يؤمنوا، ويستجيبوا لكم؟! وقد كان جماعة من علمائهم يسمعون كلام الله المنزل عليهم في التوراة؛ ثم يغيِّرون ألفاظها ومعانيها بعد فهمهم لها ومعرفتهم بها، وهم يعلمون عِظَم جريمتهم.
76 - من تناقضات اليهود ومكرهم أنهم إذا لقي بعضُهم المؤمنين اعترفوا لهم بصدق النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصحة رسالته وهو ما تشهد له التوراة، ولكن حين يخلو اليهود بعضهم ببعض يتلاومون فيما بينهم بسبب هذه الاعترافات؛ لأن المسلمين يقيمون عليهم بها الحجة فيما صدر عنهم من الاعتراف بصدق النبوة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن بعض قلوب العباد أشد قسوة من الحجارة الصلبة؛ فلا تلين لموعظة، ولا ترق لذكرى.
• أن الدلائل والبينات -وإن عظمت- لا تنفع إن لم يكن القلب مستسلمًا خاشعًا لله.
• كشفت الآيات حقيقة ما انطوت عليه أنفس اليهود، حيث توارثوا الرعونة والخداع والتلاعب بالدين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (12)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*


*77 - هؤلاء اليهود يسلكون هذا المسلك المَشِين وكأنهم يغفُلون عن أن الله يعلم ما يخفون من أقوالهم وأفعالهم وما يعلنون منها، وسيظهرها لعباده ويفضحهم.
78 - ومن اليهود طائفة، لا يعلمون التوراة إلا تلاوة، ولا يفهمون ما دلت عليه، وليس معهم إلا أكاذيب أخذوها من كبرائهم، يظنون أنها التوراة التي أنزلها الله.
79 - فهلاك وعذاب شديد ينتظر هؤلاء الذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون -كذبًا-: هذا من عند الله؛ ليستبدلوا بالحق واتباع الهدى ثمنًا زهيدًا في الدنيا، مثل المال والرئاسة، فهلاك وعذاب شديد لهم على ما كتبته أيديهم مما يَكْذِبون به على الله، وهلاك وعذاب شديد لهم على ما يكسبونه من وراء ذلك من مال ورئاسة.
80 - وقالوا -كذبًا وغرورًا-: لن تمسَّنا النار ولن ندخلها إلا أيامًا قليلة، قل -أيها النبي- لهؤلاء: هل أخذنم على ذلك وعدًا مؤكدًا من الله؟ فإن كان لكم ذلك؛ فإن الله لا يخلف عهده، أم أنكم تقولون على الله -كذبًا وزورًا- ما لا تعلمون؟
81 - ليس الأمر كما يتوهم هؤلاء؛ فإن الله يعذب كل من كسب سيئة الكفر، وأحاطت به ذنوبه من كل جانب؛ ويجازيهم بدخول النار وملازمتها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا.
82 - والذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة، ثوابهم عند الله دخول الجنّة وملازمتها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا.
83 - واذكروا -يا بني إسرائيل- العهد المؤكد الَّذي أخذناه عليكم، بأن توحِّدوا الله ولا تعبدوا معه غيره، وبأن تحسنوا إلى الوالدين والأقارب واليتامى والمساكين المحتاجين، وبأن تقولوا للناس كلامًا حسنًا، أمرًا بالمعروف ونهيًا عن المنكر بلا غلظة وشدة، وبأن تؤدوا الصلاة تامة على نحو ما أمرتكم، وبأن تؤتوا الزكاة بصرفها لمستحقيها طيّبة بها أنفسكم، فما كان منكم بعد هذا العهد إلا أن انصرفتم مُعرضين عن الوفاء بما أخذ عليكم.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• بعض أهل الكتاب يدّعي العلم بما أنزل الله، والحقيقة أن لا علم له بما أنزل الله، وإنما هو الوهم والجهل.
• من أعظم الناس إثمًا من يكذب على الله تعالى ورسله، فينسب إليهم ما لم يكن منهم.
• مع عظم المواثيق التي أخذها الله تعالى على اليهود وشدة التأكيد عليها، لم يزدهم ذلك إلا إعراضًا عنها ورفضًا لها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (13)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*

*
84 - واذكروا العهد المؤكد الَّذي أخذناه عليكم في التوراة من تحريم إراقة بعضكم دماء بعض، وتحريم إخراج بعضكم بعضًا من ديارهم، ثم اعترفتم بما أخذناه عليكم من عهد بذلك، وأنتم تشهدون على صحته.
85 - ثم أنتم تخالفون هذا العهد؛ فيقتل بعضكم بعضًا، وتخرجون فريقًا منكم من ديارهم مستعينين عليهم بالأعداء ظلمًا وعدوانًا، وإذا جاؤوكم أسرى في أيدي الأعداء سعيتم في دفع الفدية لتخليصهم من أسرهم، مع أن إخراجهم من ديارهم محرَّم عليكم، فكيف تؤمنون ببعض ما في التوراة من وجوب فداء الأسرى، وتكفرون ببعض ما فيها من صيانة الدماء ومنع إخراج بعضكم بعضًا من ديارهم؟! فليس للذي يفعل ذلك منكم جزاء إلا الذل والمهانة في الحياة الدنيا، وأما في الآخرة فإنه يُرَدّ إلى أشد العذاب، وليس الله بغافل عما تعملون، بل هو مطلع عليه، وسيجازيكم به.
86 - أولئك الذين استبدلوا الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة، إيثارًا للفاني على الباقي، فلا يُخَفف عنهم العذاب في الآخرة، وليس لهم ناصر ينصرهم يومئذ.
87 - ولقد آتينا موسى التوراة، وأتبعناه برسل من بعده على أثره، وآتينا عيسى بن مريم الآيات الواضحة المبيِّنةَ لصدقه؛ كإحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص، وقويناه بالملَكِ جبريل عليه السلام، أفكلما جاءكم -يا بني إسرائيل- رسول من عند الله بما لا يوافق أهواءكم استكبرتم على الحق، وتعاليتم على رسل الله؛ ففريقًا منهم تكذِّبون، وفريقًا تقتلون؟!
88 - لقد كانت حجة اليهود في عدم اتباع محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قولهم: إن قلوبنا مُغَلّفة لا يصل اليها شيء مما تقول ولا تفهمه، وليس الحال كما زعموا، بل طرَدَهم الله من رحمته بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون إلا بقليل مما أنزل الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعظم الكفر: الإيمان ببعض ما أنزل الله والكفر ببعضه؛ لأن فاعل ذلك قد جعل إلهه هواه.
• عِظَم ما بلغه اليهود من العناد، واتباع الهوى، والتلاعب بما أنزل الله تعالى.
• فضل الله تعالى ورحمته بخلقه، حيث تابع عليهم إرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب لهدايتهم للرشاد.
• أن الله يعاقب المعرضين عن الهدى المعاندين لأوامره بالطبع على قلوبهم وطردهم من رحمته؛ فلا يهتدون إلى الحق، ولا يعملون به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (14)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*


*89 - ولما جاءهم القرآن الكريم من عند الله وهو موافق لما في التوراة والإنجيل في الأصول العامة الصحيحة، وكانوا من قبل نزوله يقولون: سننتصر على المشركين ويُفْتح لنا حين يُبْعث نبي فنؤمن به ونتبعه، فلما جاءهم القرآن ومحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الصفة التي عرفوها والحق الَّذي علموه؛ كفروا به، فلعنة الله على الكافرين بالله ورسوله.
90 - بئس الَّذي استبدلوا به حظ أنفسهم من الإيمان بالله ورسله؛ فكفروا بما أنزل الله وكذبوا رسله، ظلمًا وحسدًا بسبب إنزال النبوة والقرآن على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فاستحقوا غضبًا مضاعفًا من الله تعالى بكفرهم بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وبسبب تحريفهم التوراة من قبل. وللكافرين بنبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عذاب مُذِلٌّ يوم القيامة.
91 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء اليهود: آمنوا بما أنزل الله على رسوله من الحق والهدى، قالوا: نؤمن بما أُنزل على أنبيائنا، ويكفرون بما سواه مما أُنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، مع أن هذا القرآن هو الحق الموافق لما معهم من الله، ولو كانوا يؤمنون بما أُنزل عليهم حقًّا لآمنوا بالقرآن. قل -أيها النبي- جوابًا لهم: لِمَ تقتلون أنبياء الله من قبل إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا بما جاؤوكم به من الحق؟!
92 - ولقد جاءكم رسولكم موسى عليه السلام بالآيات الواضحات الدالة على صدقه؛ ثم بعد ذلك جعلتم العجل إلهًا تعبدونه بعد ذهاب موسى لميقات ربه، وأنتم ظالمون لإشراككم بالله، وهو المستحق للعبادة وحده دون سواه.
93 - واذكروا حين أخذنا عليكم عهدًا مؤكدًا باتباع موسى عليه السلام، وقبول ما جاء به من عند الله، ورفعنا فوقكم الجبل تخويفًا لكم، وقلنا لكم: خذوا ما آتيناكم من التوراة بجد واجتهاد، واسمعوا سماع قبول وانقياد، وإلا أسقطنا الجبل عليكم، فقلتم: سمعنا بآذاننا وعصينا بأفعالنا، وتمكنت عبادة العجل في قلوبهم بسبب كفرهم.
قل -أيها النبي-: بئس الَّذي يأمركم به هذا الإيمان من الكفر بالله إن كنتم مؤمنين؛ لأن الإيمان الحق لا يكون معه كفر.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• اليهود أعظم الناس حسدًا؛ إذ حملهم حسدهم على الكفر بالله وردِّ ما أنزل، بسبب أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يكن منهم.
• أن الإيمان الحق بالله تعالى يوجب التصديق بكل ما أَنزل من كتب، وبجميع ما أرسل من رسل.
• من أعظم الظلم الإعراض عن الحق والهدى بعد معرفته وقيام الأدلة عليه.
• من عادة اليهود نقض العهود والمواثيق، وهذا ديدنهم إلى اليوم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (15)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*

*
94 - قل -أيها النبي-: إن كانت لكم -يا يهود- الجنّة في الدار الآخرة خالصة لا يدخلها غيركم من الناس؛ فتمنوا الموت واطلبوه؛ لتنالوا هذه المنزلة بسرعة، وتستريحوا من أعباء الحياة الدنيا وهمومها، إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم هذه.
95 - ولن يتمنوا الموت أبدًا؛ بسبب ما قدموه في حياتهم من الكفر بالله، وتكذيب رسله، وتحريف كتبه، والله عليم بالظالمين منهم ومن غيرهم، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.
96 - ولتَجِدَنَّ -أيها النبي- اليهودَ أشدَّ الناس حرصًا عَلى الحياة مهما كانت حقيرة ذليلة، بل هم أحرص من المشركين الذين لا يؤمنون بالبعث والحساب، ومع كونهم أهلَ كتاب، ويؤمنون بالبعث والحساب؛ فإن الواحد منهم يحب أن يبلغ عمره ألف سنة، وليس بمُبْعِدِه عن عذاب الله طول عمره مهما بلغ، والله مطَّلع على أعمالهم بصير بها، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيهم بها.
97 - قل -أيها النبي- لمن قال من اليهود: "إن جبريل عدونا من الملائكة": من كان معاديًا لجبريل فإنه هو الَّذي نَزَلَ بالقرآن على قلبك بإذن من الله، مصدقًا لما سبق من الكتب الإلهية؛ كالتوراة والإنجيل، ودالًّا على الخير، ومبشرًا للمؤمنين بما أعده الله لهم من النعيم، فمن كان معاديًا لمن هذه صفته وعمله فهو من الضالين.
98 - من كان معاديًا لله وملائكته ورسله، ومعاديًا للمَلَكين المُقَرّبَيْن: جبريل وميكائيل؛ فإن الله عدو للكافرين منكم ومن غيركم، ومن كان الله عدوه فقد عاد بالخسران المبين.
99 - ولقد أنزلنا إليك -أيها النبي- علامات واضحات على صدقك فيما جئت به من النبوة والوحي، وما يكفر بها مع وضوحها وبيانها إلا الخارجون عن دين الله.
100 - ومن سوء حال اليهود أنهم كلما أخذوا على أنفسهم عهدًا -ومن جملته الإيمان بما دلت عليه التوراة من نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نقضه فريق منهم، بل أكثر هؤلاء اليهود لا يؤمنون بما أنزل الله تعالى حقيقة؛ لأن الإيمان يحمل على الوفاء بالعهد.
101 - ولما جاءهم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رسولًا من عند الله وهو موافق لما في التوراة من صفته، أعرض فريق منهم عما دلت عليه، وطرحوها وراء ظهورهم غير مبالين بها، مشابهين حال الجاهل الَّذي لا ينتفع بما فيها من الحق والهدى، فلا يبالي بها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المؤمن الحق يرجو ما عند الله من النعيم المقيم، ولهذا يفرح بلقاء الله ولا يخشى الموت.
• حِرص اليهود على الحياة الدنيا حتَّى لو كانت حياة حقيرة مهينة غير كريمة.
• أنّ من عادى أولياء الله المقربين منه فقد عادى الله تعالى.
• إعراض اليهود عن نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعدما عرفوا تصديقه لما في أيديهم من الكتب.
• أنّ من لم ينتفع بعلمه صح أن يوصف بالجهل؛ لأنه شابه الجاهل في جهله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (16)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*102 - ولما تركوا دين الله اتبعوا بدلًا عنه ما تَتَقَوَّلُهُ الشياطين كذبًا على مُلك نبي الله سليمان عليه السلام، حيث زعمت أنَّه ثَبّت ملكه بالسحر، وما كفر سليمان بتعاطي السحر -كما زعمت اليهود- ولكن الشياطين كفروا حيث كانوا يعلمون الناس السحر، ويعلمونهم السحر الَّذي أُنزل على الملَكين: هاروت وماروت، بمدينة بابل بالعراق، امتحانًا وابتلاء للناس، وما كان هذان الملكان يُعَلِّمان أيّ أحد السحر حتَّى يحذّراه ويبيِّنا له بقولهما: إنما نحن ابتلاء وامتحان للناس فلا تكفر بتعلمك السحر، فمن لم يقبل نصحهما تعلَّم منهما السحر، ومنه نوع يفرق بين الرجل وزوجته، بزرع البغضاء بينهما، وما يضر أولئك السحرة أيَّ أحد إلا بإذن الله ومشيئته، ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم، ولقد علم أولئك اليهود أن من استبدل السحر بكتاب الله ما له في الآخرة من حظ ولا نصيب، ولبئس ما باعوا به أنفسهم حيث استبدلوا السحر بوحي الله وشرعه، ولو كانوا يعلمون ما ينفعهم ما أقدموا على هذا العمل المَشِين والضلال المبين.
103 - ولو أن اليهود آمنوا بالله حقًّا، واتقوه بفعل طاعته وترك معصيته؛ لكان ثواب الله خيرًا لهم مما هم عليه، لو كانوا يعلمون ما ينفعهم.
104 - يوجه الله تعالى المؤمنين إلى حسن اختيار الألفاظ قائلًا لهم: يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا كلمة: {رَاعِنَا}؛ أي: راع أحوالنا؛ لأن اليهود يحرفونها ويخاطبون بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، يقصدون بها معنًى فاسدًا وهو الرعونة، فنهى الله عن هذه الكلمة سدًّا لهذا الباب، وأمر عباده أن يقولوا بدلًا عنها: {انْظُرْنَا}؛ أي: انتظرنا نفهم عنك ما تقول، وهي كلمة تؤدي المعنى بلا محذور. وللكافرين بالله عذاب مؤلم موجع.
105 - ما يحب الكفار -أيًّا كانوا: أهل كتاب أو مشركين- أن يُنَزَّلَ عليكم أيّ خير من ربكم، قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا، والله يختص برحمته من النبوة والوحي والإيمان من يشاء من عباده، والله صاحب الفضل العظيم، فلا خيرَ ينالُ أحدًا من الخلق إلا منه، ومن فضله بَعْثُ الرسول وإنزالُ الكتاب.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**

• سوء أدب اليهود مع أنبياء الله حيث نسبوا إلى سليمان عليه السلام تعاطي السحر، فبرّأه الله منه، وأَكْذَبَهم في زعمهم.
• أن السحر له حقيقة وتأثير في العقول والأبدان، والساحر كافر , وحكمه القتل.
• لا يقع في ملك الله تعالى شيء من الخير والشر إلا بإذنه وعلمه تعالى.
• سد الذرائع من مقاصد الشريعة، فكل قول أو فعل يوهم أمورًا فاسدة يجب تجنبه والبعد عنه.
• أن الفضل بيد الله تعالى وهو الَّذي يختص به من يشاء برحمته وحكمته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (17)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*106 - يبين الله تعالى أنَّه حين يرفع حكم آية من القرآن أو يرفع لفظها فبنساها الناس، فإنه سبحانه يأتي بما هو أنفع منها في العاجل والآجل، أو بما هو مماثل لها، وذلك بعلم الله وحكمته، وأنت تعلم -أيها النبي- أن الله على كل شيء قدير، فيفعل ما يشاء، وَيحْكُمُ ما يريد.
107 - قد علمت -أيها النبي- أن الله هو مالك السماوات والأرض، يحكم ما يريد، فيأمر عباده بما شاء، وينهاهم عما شاء، ويُقرِّر من الشرع ما شاء وينسخ ما شاء، وما لكم بعد الله من ولي يتولى أموركم، ولا نصير يدفع عنكم الضر، بل الله هو ولي ذلك كله والقادر عليه.
108 - ليس من شأنكم -أيها المؤمنون- أن تسألوا رسولكم -سؤال اعتراض وتعَنُّت- كما سأل قوم موسى نبيهم من قبل؛ كقولهم: {أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً} [النساء: 153] ومن يستبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل عن الطريق الوسط الَّذي هو الصراط المستقيم.
109 - تمنى كثير من اليهود والنصارى أن يردوكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارًا كما كنتم تعبدون الأوثان، بسبب الحسد الَّذي في أنفسهم، يتمنون ذلك بعدما تبين لهم أن الَّذي جاء به النبي حق من الله، فاعفوا -أيها المؤمنون- عن أفعالهم، وتجاوزوا عن جهلهم وسوء ما في نفوسهم، حتَّى يأتي حكم الله فيهم -وقد أتى أمر الله هذا وحكمه، فكان الكافر يخيَّر بين الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو القتال- إن الله على كل شيء قدير، فلا يعجزونه.
ثم بعد أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بالصبر على الأذى أمرهم بالثبات على دينهم، وتقوية إيمانهم؛ فقال:

110 - أدّوا الصلاة تامة بأركانها وواجباتها وسننها، وأخرجوا زكاة أموالكم إلى مستحقيها، ومهما تعملوا من عمل صالح في حياتكم، فتقدموه قبل مماتكم ذخرًا لأنفسكم؛ تجدوا ثوابه عند ربكم يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم به، إن الله بما تعملون بصير فيجازي كلا بعمله.
111 - وقالت كل طائفة من اليهود والنصارى: إن الجنّة خاصة بهم، فقال اليهود: لن يدخلها إلا من كان يهوديًّا، وقال النصارى: لن يدخلها إلا من كان نصرانيًّا، تلك أمنياتهم الباطلة وأوهامهم الفاسدة، قل -أيها النبي- رادًّا عليهم: هاتوا حجتكم على ما تزعمون إن كنتم صادقين حقًّا في دعواكم.
112 - إنما يدخل الجنّة كل من أخلص لله متوجهًا إليه، وهو -مع إخلاصه- محسن في عبادته باتباع ما جاء به الرسول فذاك الَّذي يدخل الجنّة من أي طائفة كان، وله ثوابه عند ربه، ولا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلون من الآخرة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من الدنيا. وهي أوصاف لا تتحقق بعد مجيء النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلّا في المسلمين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• أن الأمر كله لله، فيبدل ما يشاء من أحكامه وشرائعه، ويبقي ما يشاء منها، وكل ذلك بعلمه وحكمته.
• حَسَدُ كثير من أهل الكتاب هذه الأمة، لما خصَّها الله من الإيمان واتباع الرسول، حتَّى تمنوا رجوعها إلى الكفر كما كانت.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (18)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*

*
**113 - وقالت اليهود: ليست النصارى على دين صحيح، وقالت النصارى: ليست اليهود على دين صحيح، وهم جميعًا يقرؤون الكتب التي أنزلها الله عليهم وما فيها من الأمر بالإيمان بكل الأنبياء دون تفريق، مشابهين في فعلهم هذا قول الذين لا يعلمون من المشركين؛ حين كذَّبوا بالرسل كلهم وبما أُنزل عليهم من الكتب، فلهذا يحكم الله بين المُختَلِفين جميعًا يوم القيامة، بحكمه العدل الذي أخبر به عباده: بأنه لا فوز إلا بالإيمان بكل ما أنزل الله تعالى.
114 - لا أحد أشدّ ظلمًا من الَّذي منع أن يذكر اسم الله في مساجده، فَمَنَعَ الصلاة والذكر وتلاوة القرآن فيها، وسعى جاهدًا متسبّبًا في خرابها وإفسادها؛ بهدمها أو المنع من أداء العبادة فيها، أولئك الساعون في خرابها ما كان ينبغي لهم أن يدخلوا مساجد الله إلا خائفين ترجف أفئدتهم؛ لما هم عليه من الكفر والصد عن مساجد الله، لهم في الحياة الدنيا ذل وهوان على أيدي المؤمنين، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم على منعهم الناس من مساجد الله.
115 - ولله ملك المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما، يَأمُر عباده بما شاء، فحيثما تتوجهون فإنكم تستقبلون الله تعالى، فإنْ أمركم باستقبال بيت المقدس أو الكعبة، أو أخطأتم في القبلة، أو شق عليكم استقبالها؛ فلا حرج عليكم؛ لأن الجهات كلها لله تعالى، إن الله واسع يسع خلقه برحمته وتيسيره، عليم بنياتهم وأفعالهم.
116 - وقال اليهود والنصارى والمشركون: اتخذ الله له ولدًا! تنزّه وتقدّس عن ذلك، فهو الغني عن خلقه، وإنما يتخذ الولد من يحتاج إليه، بل له سبحانه وتعالى: ملك ما في السماوات والأرض، كل الخلائق عبيد له سبحانه، خاضعون له، يتصرف فيهم بما يشاء.
117 - والله سبحانه مُنشئ السماوات والأرض وما فيهما على غير مثال سابق، وإذا قدّر أمرًا وأراده فإنما يقول لذلك الأمر: {كُن}؛ فيكون على ما أراد الله أن يكون، لا رادَّ لأمره وقضائه.
118 - وقال الذين لا يعلمون من أهل الكتاب والمشركين عنادًا للحق: لِمَ لا يكلمنا الله دون واسطة، أو تأتينا علامة حسية خاصة بنا؟ ومثل قولهم هذا قالت الأمم المكذبة من قبلُ لرسلها، وإن اختلفت أزمنتهم وأمكنتهم، قد أوضحنا الآيات لقوم يوقنون بالحق إذا ظهر لهم، لا يعتريهم شك، ولا يمنعهم عناد.
119 - إنا أرسلناك -أيها النبي- بالدين الحق الَّذي لا مرية فيه؛ لتبشر المؤمنين بالجنّة، وتنذر الكافرين بالنار، وليس عليك إلا البلاغ المبين، ولن يسألك الله عن الذين لم يؤمنوا بك من أصحاب الجحيم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• الكفر ملة واحدة وإن اختلفت أجناس أهله وأماكنهم، فهم يتشابهون في كفرهم وقولهم على الله بغير علم.
• أعظم الناس جُرْمًا وأشدهم إثمًا من يصد عن سبيل الله، ويمنع من أراد فعل الخير.
• تنزه الله تعالى عن الصاحبة والولد، فهو سبحانه لا يحتاج لخلقه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (19)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*120 - يخاطب الله نبيه موجهًا محذرًا قائلًا له: لن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتَّى تترك الإسلام، وتتبع ما هم عليه، ولئن حصل هذا منك أو من أحد من أتباعك بعد الَّذي جاءك من الحق الواضح فلن تجد من الله مناصرة أو معونة، وهذا من باب بيان خطورة ترك الحق ومجاراة أهل الباطل.
121 - يتحدث القرآن الكريم عن طائفة من أهل الكتاب يعملون بما في أيديهم من كتب منزلة ويتبعونها حقَّ اتباعها، هؤلاء يجدون في هذه الكتب علامات دالة على صدق النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولهذا سارعوا إلى الإيمان به، وطائفة أخرى أصرت على كفرها فكان لها الخسران.
122 - يا بني إسرائيل، اذكروا نعمتي الدينية والدنيوية التي أنعمت بها عليكم، واذكروا أني فضلتكم على أهل زمانكم بالنبوة والملك.
123 - واجعلوا بينكم وبين عذاب يوم القيامة وقايةً؛ باتباع أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه، فإنه لا تُغْنِي -في ذلك اليوم- نفسٌ عن نفس شيئًا، ولا يُقْبل منها فيه أي فداء مهما عظم، ولا تنفعها فيه شفاعة من أحد مهما علا مكانه، وليس لها نصير ينصرها من دون الله.
124 - واذكر حين اختبر الله إبراهيم عليه السلام بما أمره به من أحكام وتكاليف، فقام بها وأتم أداءها على أكمل وجه، قال الله لنبيه إبراهيم: إني جاعلك للناس قدوة يُقْتدَى بك في أفعالك وأخلاقك، قال إبراهيم: واجعل -يا رب- من ذريتي كذلك أئمة يقتدي بهم الناس، قال الله مجيبًا إياه: لا ينال عهدي لك بالإمامة في الدين الظالمين من ذريتك.
125 - واذكر حين جعل الله البيت الحرام مرجعًا للناس تتعلق به قلوبهم، كلما رحلوا عنه رجعوا إليه، وجعله أمنًا لهم، لا يُعتَدى عليهم فيه. وقال للناس: اتخذوا من الحَجَر -الَّذي كان يقف عليه إبراهيم وهو يبني الكعبة- مكانًا للصلاة. وأوصينا إبراهيم وابنه إسماعيل بتطهير البيت الحرام من الأقذار والأوثان وتهيئته لمن أراد التعبد فيه بالطواف والاعتكاف والصلاة وغيرها.
126 - واذكر -أيها النبي- حين قال إبراهيم وهو يدعو ربه: رب اجعل مكة بلدًا آمنًا، لا يُتعرض فيه لأحد بسوء، وارزق أهله من أنواع الثمرات، واجعله رزقًا خاصًّا بالمؤمنين بك وباليوم الآخر، قال الله: ومن كفر منهم فإني أمتعه بما أرزقه في الدنيا متاعًا قليلًا، ثم في الآخرة ألجِئه مُكرهًا إلى عذاب النار، وبئس المصير الَّذي يرجع إليه يوم القيامة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• أن المسلمين مهما فعلوا من خير لليهود والنصارى؛ فلن يرضوا حتَّى يُخرجوهم من دينهم، ويتابعوهم على ضلالهم.
• الإمامة في الدين لا تُنَال إلا بصحة اليقين والصبر على القيام بأمر الله تعالى.
• بركة دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلام للبلد الحرام، حيث جعله الله مكانًا آمنًا للناس، وتفضّل على أهله بأنواع الأرزاق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (20)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*



*127 - واذكر -أيها النبي- حين كان يرفع إبراهيم وإسماعيل أسس الكعبة، وهما يقولان -في خضوع وتذلل-: ربنا تقبل منا أعمالنا -ومنها بناء هذا البيت- إنك أنت المجيب لدعائنا، العليم بنياتنا وأعمالنا.
128 - ربنا واجعلنا مُستَسلِمَين لأمرك، خاضعَين لك، لا نشرك معك أحدًا، واجعل من ذريتنا أمة مستسلمة لك، وعرِّفنا عبادتك كيف تكون، وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا وتقصيرنا في طاعتك؛ إنك أنت التواب على من تاب من عبادك، الرحيم بهم.
129 - ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولًا منهم من ذرية إسماعيل، يتلو عليهم آياتك المنزلة، ويعلمهم القرآن والسُّنَّة، ويطهرهم من الشرك والرذائل؛ إنك أنت القوي الغالب، الحكيم في أفعالك وأحكامك.
130 - ولا أحد ينصرف عن دين إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى غيره من الأديان إلا من ظلم نفسه بسفهه وسوء تدبيره بتركه الحق إلى الضلال، ورضي لها بالهوان. ولقد اخترناه في الدنيا رسولًا وخليلًا، وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين الذين أدوا ما أوجب الله عليهم، فنالوا أعلى الدرجات.
131 - اختاره الله لمسارعته إلى الإسلام حين قال له ربه: أخلص لي العبادة، واخضع لي بالطاعة، فقال مجيبًا ربه: أسلمت لله خالق العباد ورازقهم ومدبر شؤونهم.
132 - ووصّى إبراهيمُ أبناءه بهذه الكلمة: {أَسْلَمْتُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ}، ووصّى بها كذلك يعقوبُ أبناءه؛ قالا مناديين أبناءهما: إن الله اختار لكم دين الإسلام، فاستمسكوا به حتَّى يأتيكم الموت، وأنتم مسلمون لله ظاهرًا وباطنًا.
133 - أم كنتم حاضرين خبر يعقوب حين حضرته الوفاة، حين قال لأبنائه سائلًا إياهم: ما تعبدون من بعد موتي؟ قالوا جوابًا لسؤاله: نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق، إلهًا واحدًا لا شريك له، ونحن له وحده مستسلمون ومنقادون.
134 - تلك أمة قد مضت فيمن مضى قبلكم من الأمم، وأفضت إلى ما قدمت من عمل، فلها ما كسبت من حَسن أو سيئ ولكم ما كسبتم، ولا تُسْألون عن أعمالهم، ولا يُسْألون عن أعمالكم، ولا يؤاخَذ أحدٌ بذنب غيره، بل يُجازَى كل واحد بما قدم، فلا يشغلكم عمل من مضى قبلكم عن النظر في عملكم، فإن أحدًا لن ينفعه بعد رحمة الله غير عمله الصالح.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• المؤمن المتقي لا يغتر بأعماله الصالحة، بل يخاف أن ترد عليه، ولا تقبل منه، ولهذا يُكْثِرُ سؤالَ الله قَبولها.
• بركة دعوة أبي الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام، حيث أجاب الله دعاءه وجعل خاتم أنبيائه وأفضل رسله من أهل مكة.
• دين إبراهيم عليه السلام هو الملة الحنيفية الموافقة للفطرة، يرغب عنها ولا يزهد فيها إلا الجاهل المخالف لفطرته.
• مشروعية الوصية للذرية باتباع الهدى، وأخذ العهد عليهم بالتمسك بالحق والثبات عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (21)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية


*

*

*

*135 - وقال اليهود لهذه الأمة: كونوا يهودًا تسلكوا سبيل الهداية، وقال النصارى: كونوا نصارى تسلكوا سبيل الهداية. قل -أيها النبي- مجيبًا إياهم: بل نتبع دين إبراهيم، المائل عن الأديان الباطلة إلى الدين الحق، ولم يكن ممن أشركوا مع الله أحدًا.
136 - قولوا -أيها المؤمنون- لأصحاب هذه الدعوى الباطلة من يهود ونصارى: آمنا بالله وبالقرآن الَّذي أنزل إلينا، وآمنا بما أنزل على إبراهيم وأبنائه إسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب، وآمنا بما أنزل على الأنبياء من ولد يعقوب، وآمنا بالتوراة التي آتاها الله موسى، والإنجيل الَّذي آتاه الله عيسى، وآمنا بالكتب التي آتاها الله الأنبياء جميعًا، لا نفرق بين أحد منهم فنؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض، بل نؤمن بهم جميعًا، ونحن له سبحانه وحده منقادون خاضعون.
137 - فإن آمن اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم من الكفار إيمانًا مثل إيمانكم؛ فقد اهتدوا إلى الطريق المستقيم الَّذي ارتضاه الله، وإن أعرضوا عن الإيمان بأن كذبوا بالأنبياء كلهم أو ببعضهم فإنما هم في اختِلاف وعِداء، فلا تحزن -أيها النبي- فإن الله سيكفيك أذاهم، ويمنعك من شرهم، وينصرك عليهم، فهو السميع لأقوالهم، والعليم بنياتهم وأفعالهم.
138 - الزموا دين الله الَّذي فطركم عليه ظاهرًا وباطنًا، فلا أحسن دينًا من دين الله، فهو موافق للفطرة، جالب للمصالح، مانع للمفاسد، وقولوا: نحن عابدون لله وحده لا نشرك معه غيره.
139 - قل -أيها النبي-: أتجادلوننا -يا أهل الكتاب- في أنكم أولى بالله ودينه منّا؛ لأن دينكم أقدم وكتابكم أسبق، فإن ذلك لا ينفعكم، فالله هو ربنا جميعًا لا تختصون به، ولنا أعمالنا التي لا تُسألون عنها، ولكم أعمالكم التي لا نُسأل عنها، وكلٌّ سيُجْزَى بعمله، ونحن مخلصون لله في العبادة والطاعة لا نشرك به شيئًا.
140 - أم تقولون -يا أهل الكتاب-: إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأنبياء من ولده يعقوب، كانوا على ملة اليهودية أو النصرانية؛ قل -أيها النبي- مجيبًا إياهم: أأنتم أعلم أم الله؟! فإن زعموا أنهم كانوا على ملَّتهم فقد كذبوا؛ لأن مبعثهم وموتهم كان قبل نزول التوراة والإنجيل! وعُلم بذلك أن ما يقولونه كذب على الله ورسله، وأنهم كتموا الحق الَّذي نزل عليهم، ولا أحد أشد ظلمًا من الَّذي كتم شهادة ثابتةً عنده عَلِمَها من الله، كفعل أهل الكتاب، وليس الله بغافل عن أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
141 - تلك أمة قد مضت من قبلكم، وأفضت إلى ما قدمت من عمل، فلها ما كسبت من الأعمال، ولكم ما كسبتم، ولا تسألون عن أعمالهم، ولا يسألون عن أعمالكم، فلا يؤخذ أحد بذنب أحد، ولا ينتفع بعمل غيره، بل كلٌّ سيجازى على ما قدم.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
**
• أن دعوى أهل الكتاب أنهم على الحق لا تنفعهم وهم يكفرون بما أنزل الله على نبيه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• سُمِّي الدين صبغة لظهور أعماله وسَمْته على المسلم كما يظهر أثر الصبغ في الثوب.
• أن الله تعالى قد رَكَزَ في فطرةِ خلقه جميعًا الإقرارَ بربوبيته وألوهيته، وإنما يضلهم عنها الشيطان وأعوانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (22)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*




*142 - سيقول الجهال خِفَافُ العقول من اليهود، ومَنْ على شاكلتهم من المنافقين: ما صرف المسلمين عن قبلة بيت المقدس التي كانت قبلتهم من قبل؟! قل -أيها النبي- مجيبًا إياهم ملك المشرق والمغرب وغيرهما من الجهات، يوجه من شاء من عباده إلى أي جهة شاء، وهو سبحانه يهدي من يشاء من عباده إلى طريق مستقيم لا اعوجاج فيه ولا انحراف.
143 - وكما جعلنا لكم قبلة ارتضيناها لكم؛ جعلناكم أمة خيارًا عدولًا، وسطًا بين الأمم كلها، في العقائد والعبادات والمعاملات؛ لتكونوا يوم القيامة شهداء لرسل الله أنهم بلّغوا ما أمرهم الله بتبليغه لأممهم، وليكون الرسول محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كذلك شهيدًا عليكم أنَّه بلغكم ما أُرْسِل به إليكم. وما جعلنا تحويل القبلة التي كنت تتجه إليها؛ وهي بيت المقدس، إلا لنعلم -علمَ ظهورٍ يترتب عليه الجزاء- من يرضى بما شرعه الله، ويُذعن له، فيتبع الرسول، ومن يرتد عن دينه، ويتبع هواه، فلا يُذعن لما شرعه الله. ولقد كان أمر تحويل القبلة الأولى عظيمًا إلا على الذين وفقهم الله للإيمان به، وبأن ما يشرعه لعباده إنما يشرعه لِحِكَمٍ بالغة. وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم بالله، ومنه صلاتكم التي صلَّيتموها قبل تحويل القبلة، إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم، فلا يشق عليهم، ولا يضيع ثواب أعمالهم.
144 - قد رأينا -أيها النبي- تحوُّل وجهك ونظرك إلى جهة السماء، ترقُّبًا وتحريًا لنزول الوحي بشأن القبلة وتحويلها إلى حيث تُحب، فلنُوَجِّهنك إلى قبلة ترتضيها وتحبها -وهي بيت الله الحرام- بدل بيت المقدس الآن، فاصرف رجهك إلى جهة بيت الله الحرام بمكة المكرمة، وأينما كنتم -أيها المؤمنون- فتوجهوا إلى جهته عند أداء الصلاة. وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى ليعلمون أن تحويل القبلة هو الحق المنزل من خالقهم ومدبر أمرهم؛ لثبوته في كتابهم، وليس الله بغافل عما يعمل هؤلاء المعرضون عن الحق، بل هو سبحانه عالم بذلك، وسيجازيهم عليه.
145 - واللهِ لئن جئتَ -أيها النبي- الذين أوتوا الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى مصحوبًا بكل آية وبرهان على أن تحويل القبلة حق؛ ما توجهوا إلى قبلتك عنادًا لما جئت به، وتكبرًا عن اتباع الحق، وما أنت بمتوجه إلى قبلتهم بعد أن صرفك الله عنها، وما بعضهم بمتوجه إلى قبلة بعضهم؛ لأن كلا منهم يكفِّر الفريق الآخر، ولئن اتبعت أهواء هؤلاء في شأن القبلة وغيرها من الشرائع والأحكام من بعد ما جاءك من العلم الصحيح الَّذي لا مرية فيه؛ إنك حينئذ لمن الظالمين بترك الهدى، واتباع الهوى. وهذا الخطاب للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للدلالة على شناعة متابعتهم، وإلا فإن الله قد عصم نبيه من ذلك، فهو تحذير لأمته من بعده.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**

• أن الاعتراض على أحكام الله وشرعه والتغافل عن مقاصدها دليل على السَّفَه وقلَّة العقل.
• فضلُ هذه الأمة وشرفها، حيث أثنى عليها الله ووصفها بالوسطية بين سائر الأمم.
• التحذير من متابعة أهل الكتاب في أهوائهم؛ لأنهم أعرضوا عن الحق بعد معرفته.
جواز نَسْخِ الأحكام الشرعية في الإسلام زمن نزول الوحي، حيث نُسِخَ التوجه إلى بيت المقدس، وصار إلى المسجد الحرام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (23)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*146 - الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من علماء اليهود والنصارى؛ يعرفون أمر تحويل القبلة الَّذي هو من علامات نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عندهم، كما يعرفون أولاده. ويميزونهم من غيرهم، ومع ذلك فإن طائفة منهم ليكتمون الحق الَّذي جاء به، حسدًا من عند أنفسهم، يفعلون ذلك ويعلمون أنَّه الحق.
147 - هذا هو الحق من ربك فلا تكونن -أيها الرسول- من الشاكِّين في صحته.
148 - ولكل أمة من الأمم جهة يتجهون إليها حسية كانت أو معنوية، ومن ذلك اختلاف الأمم في قبلتهم وما شرع الله لهم، فلا يضر تنوع وجهاتهم إن كان بأمر الله وشرعه، فتسابقوا أنتم -أيها المؤمنون- إلى فعل الخيرات التي أُمرتم بفعلها، وسيجمعكم الله من أي مكان كنتم فيه يوم القيامة؛ ليجازيكم على عملكم، إن الله على كل شيء قدير، فلا يعجزه جمعكم ولا مجازاتكم.
149 - ومن أي مكان خرجتَ وأينما كنت -أيها النبي- أنت وأتباعك، وأردت الصلاة، فاستقبل جهة المسجد الحرام، فإنه الحق المُوحى به إليك من ربك , وما الله بغافل عما تعملون، بل هو مطلع عليه وسيجازيكم به.
150 - ومن أي مكان خرجت -أيها النبي- وأردت الصلاة، فاستقبل جهة المسجد الحرام، وبأي مكان كنتم -أيها المؤمنون- فاستقبلوا بوجهكم جهته إذا أردتم الصلاة؛ لئلا يكون للناس حجة يحتجون بها عليكم، إلا الذين ظلموا منهم، فإنهم سيبقون على عنادهم، ويحتجون عليكم بأوهى الحجج، فلا تخشوهم واخشوا ربكم وحده، بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فإن الله قد شرع استقبال الكعبة من أجل أن يتم نعمته عليكم بتمييزكم عن سائر الأمم، ولأجل هدايتكم إلى أشرف قبلة للناس.
151 - كما أنعمنا عليكم نعمة أخرى؛ حيث أرسلنا إليكم رسولًا من أنفسكم، يقرأ عليكم آياتنا، ويطهركم بما يأمركم به من الفضائل والمعروف، وما ينهاكم عنه من الرذائل والمنكر، ويعلمكم القرآن والسُّنَّة، ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون من أمور دينكم ودنياكم.
152 - فاذكروني بقلوبكم وجوارحكم؛ أذكركم بالثناء عليكم والحفظ لكم، فالجزاء من جنس العمل، واشكروا لي نعمي التي أنعمت بها عليكم، ولا تكفروني بجحودها، واستعمالها فيما حُرِّم عليكم.
153 - يا آيها الذين أمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة على القيام بطاعتي والتسليم لأمري، إن الله مع الصابرين يوفقهم ويعينهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• إطالة الحديث في شأن تحويل القبلة؛ لما فيه من الدلالة على نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• ترك الجدال والاشتغالُ بالطاعات والمسارعة إلى الله أنفع للمؤمن عند ربه يوم القيامة.
• أن الأعمال الصالحة الموصلة إلى الله متنوعة ومتعددة، ولا بأس أن يختار المؤمن ما يميل إليه منها، ويناسب حاله.
• عظم شأن ذكر الله جلَّ وعلا حيث يكون ثوابه ذكر العبد في الملأ الأعلى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (24)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية



* 



*154 - ولا تقولوا -أيها المؤمنون- في شأن من يقتلون في الجهاد في سبيل الله: إنهم أموات ماتوا كما يموت غيرهم، بل هم أحياء عند ربهم، ولكن لا تدركون حياتهم؛ لأنها حياة خاصة لا سبيل لمعرفتها إلا بوحي من الله تعالى.
155 - ولنَمْتحِننّكم بأنواع من المصائب؛ بشيء من الخوف من أعدائكم، وبالجوع لقلة الطعام، وبنقص في الأموال لذهابها أو مشقة الحصول عليها، وبنقص في الأنفس بسبب الآفات التي تهلك الناس، أو بالشهادة في سبيل والله، وبنقص من الثمرات التي تنبتها الأرض، وبشّر -أيها النبي- الصابرين على تلك المصائب بما يسرهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
156 - الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة من تلك المصائب قالوا برضًا وتسليم: إنا ملكٌ لله يتصرف فينا بما يشاء، وإنا إليه عائدون يوم القيامة، فهو الَّذي خلقنا وتفضل علينا بمختلف النعم، وإليه مرجعنا ونهاية أمرنا.
157 - أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفة لهم ثناء من الله عليهم في ملأ الملائكة الأعلى ورحمة تنزل عليهم، وأولئك هم المهتدون إلى طريق الحق.
158 - إن الجبلين المعروفين بالصفا والمروة قرب الكعبة من معالم الشريعة الظاهرة، فمن قصد البيت لأداء نسك الحج أو نسك العمرة؛ فلا إثم عليه أن يسعى بينهما. وفى نفي الإثم هنا طمأنةٌ لمن تَحَرَّج من المسلمين من السعي بينهما اعتقادًا أنَّه من أمر الجاهلية، وقد بيَّن تعالى أن ذلك من مناسك الحج. ومن فعَلَ المستحبات من الطاعات متطوعًا بها مخلصًا؛ فإن الله شاكر له، يقبلها منه، ويجازيه عليها، وهو العليم بمن يفعل الخير، ويستحق الثواب.
159 - إن الذين يخفون ما أنزلنا من البينات الدالة على صدق النبي وما جاء به، من اليهود والنصارى، من بعد ما أظهرناه للناس في كتبهم؛ أولئك يطردهم الله من رحمته، ويدعو عليهم الملائكة والأنبياء والناس أجمعون بالطرد من رحمته.
160 - إلا الذين رجعوا إلى الله نادمين على كتمان تلك الآيات الواضحات، وأصلحوا أعمالهم الظاهرة والباطنة، وبيَّنوا ما كتموه من الحق والهدى، فأولئك أقبل رجوعهم إلى طاعتي، وأنا التواب على من تاب من العباد، الرحيم بهم.
161 - إن الذين كفروا وماتوا على الكفر قبل أن يتوبوا منه أولئك عليهم لعنة الله بطردهم من رحمته، وعليهم دعاء الملائكة والناس كلهم بالطرد من رحمة الله والإبعاد منها.
162 - ملازمين هذه اللعنة، لا يُخَفف عنهم العذاب، ولو يومًا واحدًا، ولا يُمْهلون يوم القيامة.
163 - ومعبودكم الحق -أيها الناس- واحد متفرّد في ذاته وصفاته، لا معبود بحق غير الرحمن ذو الرحمة الواسعة، الرحيم بعباده، حيث أنعم عليهم النعم التي لا تحصى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الابتلاء سُنَّة الله تعالى في عباده، وقد وعد الصابرين على ذلك بأعظم الجزاء وأكرم المنازل.
• مشروعية السعي بين الصفا والمروة لمن حج البيت أو اعتمر.
• من أعظم الآثام وأشدها عقوبة كتمان الحق الَّذي أنزله الله، والتلبيس على الناس، وإضلالهم عن الهدى الَّذي جاءت به الرسل.
*
* 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (25)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*

*164 - إن في خلق السماوات والأرض وما فيهما من عجائب الخلق، وفي تعاقب الليل والنهار، وفي السفن التي تجري في مياه البحار حاملة ما ينفع الناس من طعام ولباس وتجارة، وغيرها مما يحتاجون إليه، وفيما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بما ينبت فيها من الزرع والكلأ، وفيما نشره فيها من كائنات حية، وفي تحويل الرياح من جهة لجهة، وفي السحاب المذلل بين السماء والأرض، إن في كل ذلك لدلائل واضحة على وحدانيته سبحانه لمن يعقلون الحُجج، ويفهمون الأدلة والبراهين.
165 - ومع تلك الآيات الواضحة فإن من الناس من يتخذ من دون الله آلهة يجعلونهم نظراء لله تعالى، يحبونهم كما يحبون الله، والذين آمنوا أشد حبًّا لله من هؤلاء لمعبوداتهم؛ لأنهم لا يشركون مع الله أحدًا، ويحبونه في السراء والضراء، وأما أولئك فإنهم يحبون آلهتهم في حال السراء، أما في الضراء فلا يدعون إلا الله. ولو يرى الظالمون بشركهم وارتكاب السيئات حالَهم في الآخرة حين يشاهدون العذاب؛ لعلموا أن المتفرد بالقوة جميعًا هو الله، وأنه شديد العذاب لمن عصاه، لو يرون ذلك لما أشركوا معه أحدًا.
166 - وذلك حين يتبرأ الرؤساء المتبوعون من الضعفاء الذين اتبعوهم؛ لِما يشاهدونه من أهوال يوم القيامة وشدائده، وقد تقطعت بهم كل أسباب النجاة ووسائلها.
167 - وقال الضعفاء والأتباع: ليت لنا رجعة إلى الدنيا فنتبرأ من رؤسائنا كما تبرؤوا منا، وكما أراهم الله العذاب الشديد في الآخرة يريهم عاقبة متابعتهم لرؤسائهم على الباطل نَدَامات وأحزانًا، وليسوا بخارجين أبدًا من النار.
168 - يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض من حيوان ونبات وأشجار، مما كان كسبه حلالًا وكان طيبًا في نفسه غير خبيث، ولا تتبعوا مسالك الشيطان التي يستدرجكم بها، إنه لكم عدو واضح العداوة، ولا يجوز لعاقل أن يتبع عدوه الَّذي يحرص على إيذائه وضلاله!
169 - فهو إنما يأمركم بما يسوء من الآثام وما يعظم من الذنوب، وبأن تقولوا على الله في العقائد والشرائع بغير علم جاءكم عن الله أو رسله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• المؤمنون بالله حقًّا هم أعظم الخلق محبة لله، لأنهم يطيعونه على كل حال في السراء والضراء، ولا يشركون معه أحدًا.
• في يوم القيامة تنقطع كل الروابط، ويَبْرَأ كل خليل من خليله، ولا يبقى إلا ما كان خالصًا لله تعالى.
• التحذير من كيد الشيطان لتنوع أساليبه وخفائها وقربها من مشتهيات النفس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (26)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية


*
*170 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء الكفار: اتبعوا ما أنزل الله من الهدى والنور، قالوا معاندين: بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا من المعتقدات والتقاليد، أيتبعون آباءهم ولو كانوا لا يعقلون شيئًا من الهدى والنور، ولا يهتدون إلى الحق الَّذي يَرْضَى الله عنه؟!
171 - ومثل الذين كفروا في اتباعهم لآبائهم كالراعي الَّذي يصيح مناديًا على بهائمه، فتسمع صوته، ولا تفهم قوله، فهم صُمٌّ عن سماع الحق سماعًا ينتفعون به، بُكمٌ قد خرست ألسنتهم عن النطق بالحق، عُميٌ عن إبصاره، ولهذا لا يعقلون الهدى الَّذي تدعوهم إليه.
172 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، كلوا من الطيبات التي رزقكم الله وأباحها لكم، واشكروا لله ظاهرًا وباطنًا ما تفضل به عليكم من النعم، ومِن شُكره تعالى أن تعملوا بطاعته، وأن تجتنبوا معصيته، إن كنتم حقًّا تعبدونه وحده، ولا تشركون به شيئًا.
173 - إنما حرم الله عليكم من الأطعمة ما مات بغير ذكاة شرعية، والدم المسفوح السائل، ولحم الخنزير، وما ذُكِر عليه غيرُ اسم الله عند تذكيته، فإذا اضطر الإنسان إلى أَكْل شيء وهو غير ظالم بالأكل منها دون حاجة، ولا متجاوز لحد الضرورة؛ فلا إثم عليه ولا عقوبة، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم، ومن رحمته أنَّه تجاوز عن أَكْل هذه المحرمات عند الاضطرار.
174 - إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من الكتب وما فيها من: دلالة على الحق ونبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، كما يفعل اليهود والنصارى، ويشترون بكتمانهم لها عِوَضًا قليلًا كرئاسة أو جاه أو مال؛ أولئك ما يأكلون في بطونهم حقيقة إلا ما يكون سببًا لتعذيبهم بالنار، ولا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة بما يحبون، بل بما يسوؤهم، ولا يطهرهم ويُثْني عليهم، ولهم عذاب أليم.
175 - أولئك المتصفون بكتمان العلم الَّذي يحتاج إليه الناس هم الذين استبدلوا الضلالة بالهدى لمّا كتموا العلم الحق، واستبدلوا عذاب الله بمغفرته، فما أصبرهم على فعل ما يسبب لهم دخول النار، كأنهم لا يبالون بما فيها من عذاب لصبرهم عليها.
176 - ذلك الجزاء على كتمان العلم والهدى بسبب أن الله نزَّل الكُتب الإلهية بالحق، وهذا يقتضي أن تُبيَّن ولا تُكْتَم. بيان الذين اختلفوا في الكتب الإلهية فآمنوا ببعضها وكتموا بعضها لفي جانب بعيد عن الحق.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• أكثر ضلال الخلق بسبب تعطيل العقل، ومتابعة من سبقهم في ضلالهم، وتقليدهم بغير وعي.
• عدم انتفاع المرء بما وهبه الله من نعمة العقل والسمع والبصر، يجعله مثل من فقد هذه النعم.
• من أشد الناس عقوبة يوم القيامة من يكتم العلم الَّذي أنزله الله، والهدى الَّذي جاءت به رسله تعالى.
• من نعمة الله تعالى على عباده المؤمنين أن جعل المحرمات قليلة محدودة، وأما المباحات فكثيرة غير محدودة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (27)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*

*177 - ليس الخير المَرضي عند الله مجرد الاتجاه إلى جهة المشرق أو المغرب والاختلاف في ذلك، ولكنّ الخير كلَّ الخير فيمن آمن بالله إلهًا واحدًا، وآمن بيوم القيامة، وبجميع الملائكة، وبجميع الكتب المنزلة، وبجميع الأنبياء دون تفريق، وأنفق المال مع حبه والحرص عليه على ذوي قرابته، ومن فقد أباه دون سن البلوغ، وذوي الحاجة، والغريب الَّذي انقطع في السفر عن أهله ووطنه، والذين تعرض لهم حاجةٌ توجب سؤال الناس، وصرف المال في تحرير الرقاب من الرق والأسر، وأقام الصلاة بالإتيان بها تامة على ما أمر الله، ودفع الزكاة الواجبة، والذين يوفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا، والذين يصبرون على الفقر والشدة، وعلى المرض، وفي وقت شدة القتال فلا يفرون، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات هم الذين صدقوا الله في إيمانهم وأعمالهم، وأولئك هم المتقون الذين امتثلوا ما أمرهم الله به، واجتنبوا ما نهاهم الله عنه.
178 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، فُرِضَ عليكم في شأن الذين يقتلون غيرهم عمدًا وعدوانًا، معاقبةُ القاتل بمثل جنايته، فالحر يُقتل بالحر، والعبد يُقتل بالعبد، والأنثى تُقتل بالأنثى، فإن عفا المقتول قبل موته أو عفا ولي المقتول مقابل الدية -وهي مقدار من المال يدفعه القاتل مقابل العفو عنه- فعلى من عَفا اتباعُ القاتل في طلب الدية بالمعروف لا بالمَنِّ والأذى وعلى القاتل أداء الدية بإحسان، من غير مماطلة وتسويف، وذلك العفو وأَخْذ الدية تخفيف من ربكم عليكم، ورحمة بهذه الأمة، فمن اعتدى على القاتل بعد العفو وقبول الدية؛ فله عذاب أليم من الله تعالى.
179 - ولكم فيما شرعه الله من القصاص حياة لكم؛ بحقن دمائكم، ودفع الاعتداء بينكم، يدرك ذلك أهل العقول الذين يتقون الله تعالى بالانقياد لشرعه والعمل بامره.
180 - فُرِضَ عليكم إذا حضر أحدَكم علاماتُ الموت وأسبابُه، إن ترك مالًا كثيرًا أن يوصي للوالدين ولذوي القرابة بما حَدَّه الشرع وهو ألا يزيد عن ثلث المال، وفِعْلُ هذا حقٌّ مؤكد على المتقين لله تعالى. وقد كان هذا الحكم قبل نزول آيات المواريث، فلما نزلت آيات المواريث بيَّنت مَن يرث الميت ومقدار ما يرث.
181 - فمن غيّر في الوصية بزيادة أو نقص أو منع بعد علمه بالوصية؛ فإنما يكون إثم ذلك التبديل على المغيّرين لا على الموصي، إن الله سميع لأقوال عبيده، عليم بأفعالهم، لا يفوته شيء من أحوالهم.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• البِرُّ الَّذي يحبه الله يكون بتحقيق الإيمان والعمل الصالح، وأما التمسك بالمظاهر فقط فلا يكفي عنده تعالى.
• من أعظم ما يحفظ الأنفس، ويمنع من التعدي والظلم؛ تطبيق مبدأ القصاص الَّذي شرعه الله في النفس وما دونها.
• عِظَمُ شأن الوصية، ولا سيما لمن كان عنده شيء يُوصي به، وإثمُ من غيَّر في وصية الميت وبدَّل ما فيها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (28)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*

*182 - فمن علم من صاحب الوصية ميلًا عن الحق، أو جَوْرًا في الوصية؛ فأصلح ما أفسد الموصِي بنصحه، وأصلح بين المختلفين على الوصية، فلا إثم عليه، بل هو مأجور على إصلاحه، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
183 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله فُرضَ عليكم الصيام من ربكم كما فُرِضَ على الأمم من قبلكم؛ لعلكم تتقون الله بأن تجعلوا بينكم وبين عذابه وقاية بالأعمال الصالحة ومن أعظمها الصيام.
184 - الصيام المفروض عليكم أن تصوموا أيامًا قليلة من السَّنَةِ، فمن كان منكم مريضًا مرضًا يشق معه الصوم، أو مسافرًا؛ فله أن يفطر، ثم عليه أن يقضي بقدر ما أفطر من الأيام. وعلى الذين يستطيعون الصيام فدية إذا أفطروا، وهي إطعام مسكينٍ عن كل يوم يفطرون فيه. وصومكم خير لكم من الإفطار وإعطاء الفدية، إن كنتم تعلمون ما في الصوم من الفضل. وكان هذا الحكم أول ما شرع الله الصيام، فكان من شاء صام، ومن شاء أفطر وأطعم، ثم أوجب الله الصيام بعد ذلك، وفرضه على كل بالغ قادر.
185 - شهر رمضان الَّذي بدأ فيه نزول القرآن على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ليلة القدر، أنزله الله هدايةً للناس، فيه دلائل الواضحات من الهدى، والفرقان بين الحق والباطل، فمن حضر شهر رمضان وهو مقيم صحيح فليصمه وجوبًا، ومن كان مريضًا يشق عليه الصوم أو مسافرًا؛ فله أن يفطر، وإذا أفطر فالواجب عليه أن يقضي تلك الأيام التي أفطرها، يريد الله بما شرع لكم أن يسلك بكم سبيل اليسر لا العسر، ولتكملوا عدة صوم الشهر كله، ولتكبروا الله بعد ختام شهر رمضان ويوم العيد على أن وفقكم لصومه، وأعانكم على إكماله ولعلكم تشكرون الله على هدايتكم لهذا الدين الَّذي ارتضاه لكم.
186 - وإذا سألك -أيها النبي- عبادي عن قربي وإجابتي لدعائهم؛ فإني قريب منهم، عالم بأحوالهم، سامع لدعائهم، فلا يحتاجون إلى وسطاء، ولا إلى رفع أصواتهم، أُجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعاني مخلصًا في دعائه، فلينقادوا لي ولأوامري، وليثبتوا على إيمانهم؛ فإن ذلك أنفع وسيلة لإجابتي، لعلهم يسلكون بذلك سبيل الرشد في شؤونهم الدينية والدنيوية.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**

• فَضَّلَ الله شهر رمضان بجعله شهر الصوم بإنزال القرآن فيه، فهو شهر القرآن؛ ولهذا كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتدارس القرآن مع جبريل في رمضان، ويجتهد فيه ما لا يجتهد في غيره.
• شريعة الإسلام قامت في أصولها وفروعها على التيسير ورفع الحرج، فما جعل الله علينا في الدين من حرج.
• قُرْب الله تعالى من عباده، وإحاطته بهم، وعلمه التام بأحوالهم؛ ولهذا فهو يسمع دعاءهم ويجيب سؤالهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (29)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
 

187 - قد كان في أول الأمر يحرم على الرجل إذا نام في ليلة الصيام ثم استيقظ قبل الفجر أن يأكل أو يقرب أهله، فنسخ الله ذلك، وأباح الله لكم -أيها المؤمنون- في ليالي الصيام جماع نسائكم، فهن ستر وإعفاف لكم، وأنتم ستر وإعفاف لهن، لا يستغني بعضكم عن بعض، عَلِمَ الله أنكم كنتم تخونون أنفسكم بفعل ما نهاكم عنه، فرحمكم وتاب عليكم، وخفف عنكم، فالآن جامعوهن، واطلبوا ما قدّر الله لكم من الذرية، وكلوا واشربوا في الليل كله، حتَّى يتبين لكم طلوع الفجر الصادق ببياض الفجر وانفصاله عن سواد الليل، ثم أكملوا الصيام بالإمساك عن المفطرات من طلوع الفجر حتَّى تغيب الشمس، ولا تجامعوا النساء وأنتم معتكفون في المساجد؛ لأن ذلك يبطله. تلك الأحكام المذكورة هي حدود الله بين الحلال والحرام فلا تقربوها أبدًا؛ فإن من اقترب من حدود الله يوشك أن يقع في الحرام، وبمثل هذا البيان الواضح الجلي لتلك الأحكام يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقونه بفعل ما أمر وترك ما نهى.
188 - ولا يأخذ بعضكم مال بعضكم بوجه غير مشروع، كالسرقة والغَصْب والغش، ولا تخاصموا بها إلى الحكام لتأخذوا طائفة من أموال الناس متلبّسين بالمعصية، وأنتم تعلمون أن الله حرم ذلك، فالإقدام على الذنب مع العلم بتحريمه أشد قُبْحًا وأعظم عقوبة.
189 - يسألونك -أيها الرسول- عن تكوين الأهلة وتغير أحوالها، قل مجيبًا إياهم عن حكمة ذلك: إنها مواقيت للناس، يعرفون بها أوقات عباداتهم؛ كأشهر الحج، وشهر الصيام، وتَمَام الحَوْل في الزكاة، ويعرفون أوقاتهم في المعاملات؛ كتحديد آجال الديات والديون. وليس البر والخير أن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها عند إحرامكم بالحج أو العمرة -كما كنتم تزعمون في الجاهلية- ولكن البر حقيقةً برُّ من اتقى الله في الظاهر والباطن، ولكن مجيئكم للبيوت من أبوابها، فهو أيسر لكم وأبعد عن المشقة؛ لأن الله لم يكلفكم بما فيه عسر ومشقة عليكم، واجعلوا بينكم وبين عذاب الله وقاية من العمل الصالح، لعلكم تفلحون بنيل ما ترغبون فيه، والنجاة مما ترهبون منه.
190 - وقاتلوا -ابتغاء رفع كلمة الله- الذين يقاتلونكم من الكفار ليصدوكم عن دين الله، ولا تتجاوزوا حدود الله بقتل الصبيان والنساء والشيوخ، أو بالتمثيل بالقتلى ونحو ذلك، إن الله لا يحب المتجاوزين لحدوده فيما شرع وحكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• مشروعية الاعتكاف، وهو لزوم المسجد للعبادة؛ ولهذا يُنهى عن كل ما يعارض مقصود الاعتكاف، ومنه مباشرة المرأة.
• النهي عن أكل أموال الناس بالباطل، وتحريم كل الوسائل والأساليب التي تقود لذلك، ومنها الرشوة.
• تحريم الاعتداء والنهي عنه؛ لأن هذا الدين قائم على العدل والإحسان.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (30)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

* 



*191 - واقتلوهم حيث لقيتموهم، وأخرجوهم من المكان الَّذي أخرجوكم منه، وهو مكة، والفتنة الحاصلة بصَدِّ المؤمن عن دينه ورجوعه إلى الكفر أعظم من القتل. ولا تبدؤوهم بقتال عند المسجد الحرام تعظيمًا له حتَّى يبدؤوكم بالقتال فيه، فإن بدؤوا بالقتال في المسجد الحرام فاقتلوهم، ومثل هذا الجزاء -وهو قتلهم إذا اعتدوا في المسجد الحرام- يكون جزاء الكافرين.
192 - فإن انتهوا عن قتالكم وكفرهم فانتهوا عنهم، إن الله غفور لمن تاب فلا يؤاخذهم بذنوبهم السابقة، رحيم بهم لا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة.
193 - وقاتلوا الكفار حتَّى لا يكون منهم شرك ولا صَدٌّ للناس عن سبيل الله ولا كفر، ويكون الدين الظاهر دين الله، فإن انتهوا عن كفرهم وصدهم عن سبيل الله فاتركوا قتالهم، فإنه لا عدوان إلا على الظالمين بالكفر والصد عن سبيل الله.
194 - الشهر الحرام الَّذي مكّنَكم الله فيه من دخول الحرم وأداء العمرة سنةَ سَبع، هو عِوَض عن الشهر الحرام الَّذي صدكم فيه المشركون عن الحرم سنةَ سِتٍّ، والحُرمات -كحرمة البلد الحرام والشهر الحرام والإحرام- يجري فيها القصاص من المعتدين، فمن اعتدى عليكم فيها فعاملوه بمثل فعله، ولا تتجاوزوا حد المماثلة، إن الله لا يحب المتجاوزين لحدوده وخافوا الله في تجاوز ما أذن لكم فيه، واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين له بالتوفيق والتأييد.
195 - وأنفقوا المال في طاعة الله من الجهاد وغيره، ولا تلقوا بأنفسكم إلى الهلاك، بأن تتركوا الجهاد والبذل في سبيله، أو بأن تلقوا بأنفسكم فيما يكون سببًا لهلاككم، وأحسنوا في عباداتكم ومعاملاتكم وأخلاقكم، إن الله يحب المحسنين في كل شؤونهم، فيعظم لهم الثواب، ويوفقهم للرشاد.
196 - وأدوا الحج والعمرة تامَّين، مبتغين وجه اللهِ تعالى، فإذا مُنِعْتُم من إتمامهما بمرض أو بعدوٍّ؛ فعليكم بذبح ما تيسر من الهدي -من الإبل أو البقر أو الغنم- لتتحلَّلوا من إحرامكم. ولا تحلقوا رؤوسكم أو تقصروها حتَّى يبلغ الهدي الموضع الَّذي يحل فيه ذبحه، فإن كان ممنوعًا من الحرم فليذبح حيث مُنع، وإن كان غير ممنوع من الحرم فليذبح في الحرم يوم النحر وما بعده من أيام التشريق. فمن كان منكم مريضًا، أو به أذى من شعر رأسه؛ كقمل ونحوه، فَحَلَق رأسه بسبب ذلك، فلا حرج عليه، وعليه أن يفدي عن ذلك؛ إما بصيام ثلاثة أيام، أو بإطعام ستة مساكين من مساكين الحرم، أو بذبح شاة توزع على فقراء الحرم، فإذا كنتم غير خائفين فمن استمتع منكم بأداء العمرة في أشهر الحج، وتمتع بما حرُمَ عليه من محظورات الإحرام إلى أن يحرم بالحج من عامه؛ فليذبح ما تيسر له من شاة أو يشترك سبعة في ذبح بعير أو بقرة، فإذا لم يقدر على الهدي فعليه صيام ثلاثة أيام من أيام المناسك بدلًا منه، وعليه صيام سبعة أيام بعد رجوعه إلى أهله، ليكون مجموع الأيام عشرة كاملة، ذلك التمتع مع وجوب الهدي أو الصيام للعاجز عن الهدي هو لغير أهل الحرم ومن يقيم قريبًا من الحرم؛ لأنهم لا حاجة بهم إلى التمتع فهم لوجودهم بالحرم يكفيهم مطلق الطواف عن التمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج، واتقوا الله باتباع ما شرع، وتعظيم حدوده، واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب لمن خالف أمره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]

• مقصود الجهاد وغايته جَعْل الحكم لله تعالى وإزالة ما يمنع الناس من سماع الحق والدخول فيه.
• ترك الجهاد والقعود عنه من أسباب هلاك الأمة؛ لأنه يؤدي إلى ضعفها وطمع العدو فيها.
• وجوب إتمام الحج والعمرة لمن شرع فيهما، وجواز التحلل منهما بذبح هدي لمن مُنِع عن الحرم.*

* 
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (31)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

* 

* 

*


*197 - وقت الحج أشهر معلومات، تبدأ بشهر شوال، وتنتهي بعشر ذي الحجة، فمن أوجب على نفسه الحج في هذه الأشهر وأحرم به؛ حَرُمَ عليه الجماع ومقدماته، ويتأكد في حقه حُرْمة الخروج عن طاعة الله بارتكاب المعاصي؛ لعظم الزمان والمكان، ويحرم عليه الجدال المؤدي إلى الغضب والخصومة، وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله فيجازيكم به. واستعينوا على أداء الحج بأخذ ما تحتاجون إليه من طعام وشراب، واعلموا أن خير ما تستعينون به في كل شؤونكم هو تقوى الله تعالى، فخافوني بامتثال أوامري واجثناب نواهيّ يا ذوي العقول السليمة.
198 - ليس عليكم إثم أن تطلبوا الرزق الحلال بالتجارة وغيرها في أثناء الحج، فإذا دفعتم من عرفات بعد وقوفكم فيها يوم التاسع، متوجهين إلى مزدلفة ليلة العاشر من ذي الحجة؛ فاذكروا الله بالتسبيح والتهليل والدعاء عند المشعر الحرام بمزدلفة، واذكروا الله لهدايته لكم إلى معالم دينه، ومناسك حج بيته، فقد كنتم من قبل ذلك من الغافلين عن شريعته.
199 - ثم ادفعوا من عرفات كما كان يصنع الناس المقتدون بإبراهيم عليه السلام، لا كما كان يصنع من لا يقف بها من أهل الجاهلية، واطلبوا المغفرة من الله على تقصيركم في أداء ما شرع، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
200 - فإذا أنهيتم أعمال الحج، وفرغتم منها فاذكروا الله، وأكثروا من الثناء عليه، كفَخْرِكم بآبائكم وثنائكم عليهم، أو أشد ذكرًا لله من ذكر آبائكم؛ لأن كل نعمة تتنعّمون بها هي منه سبحانه وتعالى، والناس مختلفون، فمنهم الكافر المشرك الَّذي لا يؤمن إلا بهذه الحياة الدنيا، فلا يسأل ربه إلا نعيمها وزينتها من الصحة والمال والولد، وليس لهم نصيب مما أعد الله لعباده المؤمنين في الآخرة، لرغبتهم في الدنيا وإعراضهم عن الآخرة.
201 - وفريق من الناس مؤمن بالله يؤمن بالآخرة، فيسأل ربه نعيم الدنيا والعمل الصالح فيها، كما يسأله الفوز بالجنّة والسلامة من عذاب النار.
202 - أولئك الداعون بخَيْرَي الدنيا والآخرة لهم حظٌّ من ثواب عظيم بما اكتسبوا من الأعمال الصالحة في الدنيا، والله سريع الحساب للأعمال.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• يجب على المؤمن التزود في سفر الدنيا وسفر الآخرة، ولذلك ذكر الله أن خير الزاد هو التقوى.
• مشروعية الإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى عند إتمام نسك الحج.
• اختلاف مقاصد الناس؛ فمنهم من جعل همّه الدنيا، فلا يسأل ربه غيرها، ومنهم من يسأله خير الدنيا والآخرة، وهذا هو الموفَّق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (32)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*

*203 - واذكروا الله بالتكبير والتهليل في أيام قلائل؛ هي: الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من ذي الحجة، فمن تعجَّل وخرج من منى بعد الرمي في اليوم الثاني عشر فله ذلك، ولا إثم عليه؛ لأن الله خفف عنه، ومن تأخر إلى الثالث عشر حتَّى يرمي فله ذلك، ولا حرج عليه، وقد جاء بالأكمل، واتبع فعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، كل ذلك لمن اتقى الله في حجه فجاء به كما أمر الله، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأيقنوا أنكم إليه وحده ترجعون وتصيرون، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
204 - ومن الناس منافق يعجبك -أيها النبي- كلامه في هذه الدنيا، فتراه حسن المنطق، حتَّى لتظن صدقه ونصحه، وإنما قَصْده حفظُ نفسه وماله، ويُشهِد الله -وهو كاذب- على ما في قلبه من إيمان وخير، وهو شديد الخصومة والعداوة للمسلمين.
205 - وإذا أدبر عنك وفارقك سعى مجتهدًا في الأرض من أجل أن يُفسد بالمعاصي، ويُتْلِف الزرع، ويقتل المواشي، والله لا يحب الفساد في الأرض، ولا يحب أهله.
206 - وإذا قيل لذلك المفسد -على سبيل النصح-: اتق الله بتعظيم حدوده واجتناب نواهيه، منعته الأَنَفَةُ والكِبْر عن الرجوع إلى الحق، وتمادى في الإثم، فجزاؤه الَّذي يكفيه دخول جهنم، ولبئس المستقر والمقام لأهلها.
207 - ومن الناس مؤمن يبيع نفسه، فيبذلها طاعة لربه، وجهادًا في سبيله وطلبًا لمرضاته، والله واسع الرحمة بعباده، رؤوف بهم.
208 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله ادخلوا في الإسلام جميعه، ولا تتركوا منه شيئًا، كما يفعل أهل الكتاب من الإيمان ببعض الكتاب والكفر ببعضه، ولا تتبعوا مسالك الشيطان؛ لأنه لكم عدو واضح العداوة مُظْهِرُها.
209 - فإن وقع منكم زلل وميل من بعد ما جاءتكم الدلائل الواضحات التي لا لَبس فيها؛ فاعلموا أن الله عزيز في قدرته وقهره، حكيم في تدبيره وتشريعه، فخافوه وعَظِّموه.
210 - ما ينتظر هؤلاء المتبعون مسالك الشيطان المائلون عن طريق الحق إلا أن يأتيهم الله يوم القيامة إتيانًا يليق بجلاله سبحانه، في ظُلَل من السحاب للقضاء بينهم، وتأتيهم الملائكة محيطة بهم من كل جانب، وعندئذ يُقضى أمر الله فيهم، ويُفرغُ منه، وإلى الله سبحانه وحده ترجع أمور الخلائق وشؤونهم.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
**
• التقوى حقيقةً لا تكون بكثرة الأعمال فقط، وإنما بمتابعة هدي الشريعة والالتزام بها.
• الحكم على الناس لا يكون بمجرد أشكالهم وأقوالهم، بل بحقيقة أفعالهم الدالة على ما أخفته صدورهم.
• الإفساد في الأرض بكل صوره من صفات المتكبرين التي تلازمهم، والله تعالى لا يحب الفساد وأهله.
• لا يكون المرء مسلمًا حقيقة لله تعالى حتَّى يُسَلِّم لهذا الدين كله، ويقبله ظاهرًا وباطنًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (33)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
* 


*211 - اسأل -أيها النبي- بني إسرائيل سؤال توبيخ لهم: كم بيَّن الله تعالى لكم من آية واضحة دالة على صدق الرسل! فكذبتموها وأعرضتم عنها، ومن يبدل نعمة الله كفرًا وتكذيبًا بعد معرفتها وظهورها؛ فإن الله شديد العقاب للكافرين المكذبين.
212 - حُسِّن للذين كفروا بالله الحياة الدنيا وما فيها من مُتَع زائلة، وملذات منقطعة، ويستهزئون بالذين آمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر، والذين اتقوا الله بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه فوق هؤلاء الكافرين في الآخرة، حيث ينزلهم الله في جنات عدن، والله يعطي من يشاء من خلقه بلا عدّ ولا حساب.
213 - كان الناس أمة واحدة متفقين على الهدى، على دين أبيهم آدم، حتَّى أضلتهم الشياطين، فاختلفوا بين مؤمن وكافر، فلأجل ذلك بعث الله الرسل مبشرين أهل الإيمان والطاعة بما أعبد الله لهم من رحمته، ومنذرين أهل الكفر بما أوعدهم الله به من شديد عقابه، وأنزل مع رسله الكتب مشتملة على الحق الَّذي لا شك فيه؛ ليحكموا بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه. وما اختلف في التوراة إلا الذين أعطوا علمها من اليهود بعدما جاءتهم حجج الله أنَّه حق من عنده لا يسعهم الاختلاف فيه، ظلمًا منهم، فوفّق الله المؤمنين لمعرفة الهدى من الضلال بإذنه وإرادته، والله يهدي من يشاء إلى طريق مستقيم لا اعوجاج فيه، وهو طريق الإيمان.
214 - أم ظننتم -أيها المؤمنون- أن تدخلوا الجنّة ولم يصبكم ابتلاءٌ مثل ابتلاء الماضين من قبلكم، حيث أصابهم شدة الفقر والمرض، وزلزلتهم المخاوف، حتَّى بلغ بهم البلاء أن يستعجلوا نصر الله، فيقول الرسول والمؤمنون معه: متى يأتى نصر الله؛ ألا إن نصر الله قريب من المؤمنين به، المتوكلين عليه.
215 - يسألك أصحابك -أيها النبي-: ماذا ينفقون من أموالهم المتنوعة، وأين يضعونها؟ قل مجيبًا إياهم: ما أنفقتم من خير -وهو الحلال الطيب- فليصرف للوالدين، وللأدنى منكم من قراباتكم بحسب الحاجة، وللمحتاج من اليتامى، وللمُعدمين. الذين ليس لهم مال، وللمسافر الَّذي انقطع له السفر عن أهله ووطنه، وما تفعلوا -أيها المؤمنون- من خير قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا فإن الله به عليم، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيكم عليه.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
**
• ترك شَكر الله تعالى على نعمه وترك استعمالها في طاعته يعرضها للزوال ويحيلها بلاءً على صاحبها.
• الأصل أن الله خلق عباده على فطرة التوحيد والإيمان به، وإبليس وأعوانه هم الذين صرفوهم عن هذه الفطرة إلى الشرك به.
• أعظم الخذلان الَّذي يؤدي للفشل أن تختلف الأمة في كتابها وشريعتها، فيكفّر بعضُها بعضًا، ويلعن بعضُها بعضًا.
• الهداية للحق الَّذي يختلف فيه الناس، ومعرفة وجه الصواب بيد الله، ويُطلب منه تعالى بالإيمان به والانقياد له.
• الابتلاء سُنَّة الله تعالى في أوليائه، فيبتليهم بقدر ما في قلوبهم من الإيمان به والتوكل عليه.
• من أعظم ما يعين على الصبر عند نزول البلاء، الاقتداء بالصالحين وأخذ الأسوة منهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (34)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية*


*216 - فُرِض عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- القتال في سبيل الله وهو مكروه للنفس بطبعها، لما فيه من بذل المال والنفس، ولعلكم تكرهون شيئًا وهو في الواقع خير ونفع لكم؛ كالقتال في سبيل الله، فمع عِظم ثوابه فيه النصر على الأعداء ورفع كلمة الله، ولعلكم تحبون شيئًا وهو شر ووبال عليكم؛ كالجلوس عن الجهاد، فإن فيه الخذلان وتسلط الأعداء، والله يعلم علمًا تامًّا خير الأمور وشرها، وأنتم لا تعلمون ذلك، فاستجيبوا لأمره؛ ففيه الخير لكم.
217 - يسألك الناس -أيها النبي- عن حكم القتال في الأشهر الحرم: ذي القعدة وذي الحجة والمحرم ورجب، قل مجيبًا إياهم: القتال في هذه الأشهر عظيم عند الله ومستنكر، كما أن ما يقوم به المشركون من صد عن سبيل الله مستقبح كذلك، ومنع المؤمنين عن المسجد الحرام، وإخراج أهل المسجد الحرام منه أعظم عند الله من القتال في الشهر الحرام، والشرك الَّذي هم فيه أعظم من القتل. ولا يزال المشركون على ظلمهم يقاتلونكم -أيها المؤمنون- حتَّى يردوكم عن دينكم الحق إلى دينهم الباطل إن استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلًا، ومن يرجع منكم عن دينه، ويمت وهو على الكفر بالله؛ فقد بطل عمله الصالح، ومآله في الآخرة دخول النار وملازمتها أبدًا.
218 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله، والذين تركوا أوطانهم مهاجرين إلى الله ورسوله، وقاتلوا لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا؛ أولئك يطمعون في رحمة الله ومغفرته، والله غفور لذنوب عباده رحيم بهم.
219 - يسألك أصحابك -أيها النبي- عن الخمر (وهي: كل ما غطى العقل وأذهبه)؛ يسألونك عن حكم شربها وبيعها وشرائها؟ ويسألونك عن حكم القِمار (وهو: ما يُؤخذ من المال عن طريق المنافسات التي فيها عوض من الطرفين المشترِكَين في المنافسة)؟ قل مجيبًا إياهم: فيهما مضار ومفاسد دينية ودنيوية كثيرة؛ من ذهاب العقل والمال، والوقوع في العداوة والبغضاء، وفيهما منافع قليلة كالمكاسب المالية، وضررهما والإثم الحاصل بهما أكبر من نفعهما، وما كان ضرّه أكثر من نفعه؛ فإن العاقل يجتنبه، وهذا البيان من الله فيه تمهيد لتحريم الخمر.
ويسألك أصحابك -أيها النَّبي- عن قدر ما ينفقونه من أموالهم على وجه التطوع والتبرع؟ قل مجيبًا إياهم: أنفقوا من أموالكم الَّذي يزيد عن حاجتكم (وقد كان هذا أول الأمر، ثم شرع الله بعد ذلك الزكاة الواجبة في أموال مخصوصة وأنصبة معينة)، وبمثل هذا البيان الَّذي لا لبس فيه يبين الله لكم أحكام الشرع لعلكم تتفكرون.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
**
• الجهل بعواقب الأمور قد يجعل المرء يكره ما ينفعه ويحب ما يضره، وعلى المرء أن يسأل الله الهداية للرشاد.
• جاء الإسلام بتعظيم الحرمات والنهي عن الاعتداء عليها، ومن أعظمها صد الناس عن سبيل الله تعالى.
• لا يزال الكفار أبدًا حربًا على الإسلام وأهله حتَّى يخرجوهم من دينهم، والله موهن كيد الكافرين.
• الإيمان بالله تعالى، والهجرة إليه، والجهاد في سبيله؛ أعظم الوسائل التي ينال بها المرء رحمة الله ومغفرته.
• حرّمت الشريعة كل ما فيه ضرر غالب وإن كان فيه بعض المنافع؛ مراعاة لمصلحة العباد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (35)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*

*220 - شرع ذلك لكي تتفكروا فيما ينفعكم في الدنيا والآخرة. ويسألك أصحابك -أيها النبي- عن قيامهم بالولاية على اليتامى: كيف يتصرفون في التعامل معهم؟ وهل يخلطون أموالهم معهم في النفقة والمطاعمة والمساكنة؟ قل مجيبًا إياهم: تفضلكم عليهم بإصلاح أموالهم من غير عوض أو مخالطة في أموالهم؛ خير لكم عند الله وأعظمُ أجرًا، وهو خير لهم في أموالهم؛ لما فيه من حفظ أموالهم عليهم، وإنْ تشاركوهم بضم ما لهم إلى ما لكم في المعاش والمسكن ونحو ذلك؛ فلا حرج في ذلك، فهم إخوانكم في الدين، والإخوة يعين بعضهم بعضًا، ويقوم بعضهم على شؤون بعض، والله يعلم من يريد الإفساد من الأولياء بمشاركة اليتامى أموالهم ممن يريد الإصلاح، ولو شاء أن يشق عليكم في شأن اليتامى لشقّ عليكم، ولكنه سبحانه وتعالى يسر لكم سبيل التعامل معهم؛ لأن شريعته مبنية على اليسر، إن الله عزيز لا يغالبه شيء، حكيم في خَلْقِه وتدبيره وتشريعه.
221 - ولا تتزوجوا -أيها المؤمنون- المشركات بالله حتَّى يؤمنّ بالله وحده، ويدخلن في دين الإسلام، وإنَّ امرأة مملوكة مؤمنة بالله ورسوله خير من امرأة حرة تعبد الأوثان، ولو أعجبتكم بجمالها ومالها، ولا تزوِّجوا المسلمات رجالًا مشركين، ولعبد مملوك مؤمن بالله ورسوله خير من حر مشرك، ولو أعجبكم، أولئك المتصفون بالشرك -رجالًا ونساءً- يدعون بأقوالهم وأفعالهم إلى ما يقود إلى دخول النار، والله يدعو إلى الأعمال الصالحة التي تقود إلى دخول الجنّة والمغفرة من الذنوب بإذنه وفضله، ويبين آياته للناس لعلهم يعتبرون بما دلت عليه فيعملون بها.
222 - ويسألك أصحابك -أيها النبي- عن الحيض (وهو دم طبيعي يخرج من رحم المرأة في أوقات مخصوصة)؟ قل مجيبًا إياهم: الحيض أذى للرجل والمرأة، فاجتنبوا جماع النساء في وقته، ولا تقربوهن بالوطء حتَّى ينقطع الدم عنهن، ويتطهرن منه بالغُسل، فإذا انقطع وتطهرن منه فجامعوهن على الوجه الَّذي أباح لكم: طاهرات في قُبُلهن، إن الله يحب المكثرين من التوبة من المعاصي، والمبالغين في الطهارة من الأخباث.
223 - زوجاتكم محل زرع لكم يلدن لكم الأولاد؛ كالأرض التي تخرج الثمار، فأتوا محل الزرع -وهو القُبل- من أي جهة شئتم وكيفما شئتم إذا كان في القُبل، وقدموا لأنفسكم بفعل الخيرات، ومنه أن يجامع الرجل امرأته بقصد التقريب إلى الله، ورجاء الذرية الصالحة، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ومنها ما شرع لكم في شأن النساء، واعلموا أنكم ملاقوه يوم القيامة، واقفون بين يديه، ومجازيكم على أعمالكم، وبشّر -أيها النبي- المؤمنين بما يسرهم عند لقاء ربهم من النعيم المقيم، والنظر إلى وجهه الكريم.
224 - ولا تجعلوا الحلف بالله حجة مانعة، من فعل البر والتقوى والإصلاح بين الناس، بل إذا حلفتم على ترك البر؛ فافعلوا البر وكفِّروا عن أيمانكم، والله سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بأفعالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**

• تحريم النِّكَاح بين المسلمين والمشركين، وذلك لبُعد ما بين الشرك والإيمان.
• دلت الآية على اشتراط الولي عند عقد النِّكَاح؛ لأن الله تعالى خاطب الأولياء لمّا نهى عن تزويج المشركين.
• حث الشريعة على الطهارة الحسية من النجاسات والأقذار، والطهارة المعنوية من الشرك والمعاصي.
• ترغيب المؤمن في أن يكون نظره في أعماله -حتَّى ما يتعلق بالملذات- إلى الدار الآخرة، فيقدم لنفسه ما ينفعه فيها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (36)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*225 - لا يحاسبكم الله بسبب الأيمان التي تجري على ألسنتكم من غير قصد؛ كقول أحدكم: لا والله، وبلى والله، فلا كفارة عليكم ولا عقوبة في ذلك، ولكن يحاسبكم على ما قصدتموه من تلك الأيمان، والله غفور لذنوب عباد، حليم لا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة.
226 - للذين يحلفون على ترك جماع نسائهم انتظار مدة لا تزيد عن أربعة أشهر، ابتداء من حلفهم، وهو ما يُعرف بالإيلاء، فإن رجعوا إلى جماع نسائهم بعد حلفهم على تركه في مدة أربعة أشهر فما دون؛ فإن الله غفور يغفر لهم ما حصل منهم، ورحيم بهم حيث شرع الكفارة مخرجًا من هذا اليمين.
227 - وإن قصدوا الطلاق باستمرارهم على ترك جماع نسائهم وعدم الرجوع إليه فإن الله سميع لأقوالهم التي منها الطلاق، عليم بأحوالهم ومقاصدهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
228 - والمطلقات ينتظرن بأنفسهن ثلاث حيض لا يتزوجن خلالها، ولا يجوز لهن أن يُخفين ما خلق الله في أرحامهن من الحمل، إن كن صادقات في الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر، وأزواجهن المطلقون لهن أحق بمراجعتهن في مدة العدة، إن قصدوا بالمراجعة الألفة وإزالة ما وقع بسبب الطلاق، وللزوجات من الحقوق والواجبات مثل الَّذي لأزواجهن عليهن بما تعارف عليه الناس، وللرجال درجة أعلى عليهن، من القِوَامة وأمر الطلاق، والله عزيز لا يغلبه شيء، حكيم في شرعه وتدبيره.
229 - الطلاق الَّذي يمتلك فيه الزوج الرجعة طلقتان، بأن يطلق، ثم يراجع، ثم يطلق، ثم يراجع، ثم بعد الطلقتين إما أن يمسكها في عصمته مع المعاشرة بالمعروف، أو يطلقها الثالثة مع الإحسان إليها وأداء حقوقها، ولا يحِلُّ لكم -أيها الأزواج- أن تأخذوا مما دفعتم إلى زوجاتكم من المهر شيئًا، إلا أن تكون المرأة كارهة لزوجها بسبب خُلُقه أو خَلْقه، ويظن الزوجان بسبب هذا الكُره عدم وفائهما بما عليهما من الحقوق، فليعرضا أمرهما على من له بهما صلة قرابة أو غيرها، فإن خاف الأولياء عدم قيامهما بالحقوق الزوجية بينهما، فلا حرج عليهما أن تَخْلَع المرأة نفسها بمال تدفعه لزوجها مقابل طلاقها. تلك الأحكام الشرعية هي الفاصلة بين الحلال والحرام، فلا تتجاوزوها، ومن يتجاوز حدود الله بين الحلال والحرام؛ فأولئك هم الظالمون لأنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك، وتعريضها لغضب الله وعقابه.
230 - فإن طلقها زوجها طلقة ثالثة لم يحل له نكاحها من جديد حتَّى تتزوج رجلًا غيره زواجًا صحيحًا لرغبة لا لقصد التحليل، ويجامعها في هذا النِّكَاح، فإن طلقها الزوج الثانى أو توفي عنها؛ فلا إثم على المرأة وزوجها الأول أن يتراجعا بعقد ومهر جديدين، إن غلب على ظنهما أنهما يقومان بما يلزمهما من الأحكام الشرعية، وتلك الأحكام الشرعية يبينها الله لأناس يعلمون أحكامه وحدوده؛ لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيَّن الله تعالى أحكام النِّكَاح والطلاق بيانًا شاملًا حتَّى يعرف الناس حدود الحلال والحرام فلا يتجاوزوها.
• عظَّم الله شأن النِّكَاح وحرم التلاعب فيه بالألفاظ فجعلها ملزمة، وألغى التلاعب بكثرة الطلاق والرجعة فجعل لها حدًّا بطلقتين رجعيتين ثم تحرم عليه إلا أن تنكح زوجًا غيره ثم يطلقها.
• المعاشرة الزوجية تكون بالمعروف، فإن تعذر ذلك فلا بأس من الطلاق، ولا حرج على أحد الزوجين أن يطلبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (37)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*231 - وإذا طلقتم نساءكم فقاربْنَ انتهاء عدتهن؛ فلكم أن تُراجعوهن أو تتركوهن بالمعروف دون رجعة حتَّى تنقضي عدتهن، ولا تُراجعوهن لأجل الاعتداء عليهن والإضرار بهن كما كان يُفعل في الجاهلية، ومن يفعل ذلك بقصد الإضرار بهن؛ فقد ظلم نفسه بتعريضها للإثم والعقوبة، ولا تجعلوا آيات الله محل استهزاء بالتلاعب بها والتجرؤ عليها، واذكروا نعم الله عليكم، ومن أعظمها ما أنزل عليكم من القرآن والسُّنَّة، يذكركم بهذا ترغيبًا لكم وترهيبًا، وخافوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، واعلموا أن الله بكل شيء عليم، فلا يخفى عليه شيء، وسيجازيكم بأعمالكم.
232 - وإذا طلقتم نساءكم أقل من ثلاث طلقات، وانتهت عدتهن، فلا تمنعوهن -أيها الأولياء- حينئذ من العودة إلى أزواجهن بعقد ونكاح جديد إذا رغبن في ذلك، وتراضين مع أزواجهن عليه، ذلك الحكم المتضمن النهي عن منعهن يُذكَّر به من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، ذلكم أكثر نماء للخير فيكم، وأشد طُهْرًا لأعراضكم وأعمالكم من الأدناس، والله يعلم حقائق الأمور وعواقبها وأنتم لا تعلمون ذلك.
233 - والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن سنتين كاملتين , ذلك التحديد بسنتين لمن قصد إكمال مدة الرضاعة، وعلى والد الطفل نفقة الوالدات المرضعات المطلقات ولباسهن، بحسب ما تعارف عليه الناس مما لا يخالف الشرع، لا يكلف الله نفسًا أكثر من سعتها وقدرتها، ولا يحل لأحد الأبوين أن يتخذ الولد وسيلة إضرار للآخر، وعلى وارث الطفل إذا عُدِمَ الأب، وكان الطفل ليس له مال مثل ما على الأب من الحقوق. فإن أراد الأبوان فطام الولد قبل تمام السنتين فلا إثم عليهما في ذلك، إذا كان بعد تشاورهما وتراضيهما على ما فيه مصلحة المولود، وإن أردتم أن تطلبوا لأولادكم مرضعات غير الأمهات؛ فلا إثم عليكم إذا سلمتم ما اتفقتم عليه مع المرضعة من أجرة بالمعروف بلا نقص أو مماطلة، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، واعلموا أن الله بما تعملون بصير، فلا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجازيكم على ما قدمتم من أعمال.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نهي الرجال عن ظلم النساء سواء كان بِعَضْلِ مَوْلِيَّتِه عن الزواج، أو إجبارها على ما لا تريد.
• حَفِظَ الشرع للأم حق الرضاع، وإن كانت مطلقة من زوجها، وعليه أن ينفق عليها ما دامت ترضع ولده.
• نهى الله تعالى الزوجين عن اتخاذ الأولاد وسيلة يقصد بها أحدهما الإضرار بالآخر.
• الحث على أن تكون كل الشؤون المتعلقة بالحياة الزوجية مبنية على التشاور والتراضي بين الزوجين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (38)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية




234 - والذين يموتون ويتركون وراءهم زوجات غير حوامل؛ ينتظرن بأنفسهن وجوبًا مدة أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام، يمتنعن فيها عن الخروج من بيت الزوج، وعن الزينة والزواج، فإذا انقضت هذه المدة؛ فلا إثم عليكم -أيها الأولياء- فيما فعلن بأنفسهن مما كان ممنوعًا عليهن في تلك المدة، على الوجه المعروف شرعًا وعرفًا، والله بما تعملون خبير لا يخفى عليه شيء من ظاهركم وباطنكم، وسيجازيكم عليه.
235 - ولا إثم عليكم في التلميح بالرغبة في خطبة المعتدة من وفاة أو طلاق بائن، دون التصريح بالرغبة؛ كأن يقول: إذا انقضت عِدَّتُكِ فأخبريني، ولا إثم عليكم فيما أخفيتم في أنفسكم من الرغبة في نكاح المعتدة بعد انقضاء عدتها، علم الله أنكم ستذكرونهن لشدة رغبتكم فيهن، فأباح لكم التلميح دون التصريح، واحذروا أن تتواعدوا سرًّا على النِّكَاح وهن في مدة العدة، إلا وفق المعروف من القول وهو التعريض، ولا تُبرموا عقد النِّكَاح في زمن العدة، واعلموا أن الله يعلم ما تضمرونه في أنفسكم مما أباح لكم وحرم عليكم فاحذروه، ولا تخالفوا أمره، واعلموا أن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، حليم لا يعاجل بالعقوبة.
236 - لا إثم عليكم إن طلقتم زوجاتكم اللائي عقدتم عليهن قبل أن تجامعوهن وقبل أن توجبوا مهرًا محددًا لهن، فإذا طلقتموهن على هذه الحال فلا يجب لهن عليكم مهر، وإنما يجب إعطاؤهن شيئًا يتمتعن به، ويجبر كسر نفوسهن، بحسب الاستطاعة سواء كان مُوسَّعًا عليه كثير المال أو مُضَيّقًا عليه قليل المال، وهذا العطاء حق ثابت على المحسنين في أفعالهم ومعاملاتهم.
237 - وإن طلقتم زوجاتكم اللائي عقدتم عليهن قبل جماعهن وقد أوجبتم لهن مهرًا محددًا، فيجب عليكم دفع نصف المهر المسمى إليهن، إلا أن يسمحن لكم عنه -إن كنّ رشيدات- أو يسمح الأزواج أنفسهم ببذل المهر كاملًا لهن، وأن تتسامحوا في الحقوق بينكم أقرب إلى خشية الله وطاعته، ولا تتركوا -أيها الناس- تفضل بعضكم على بعض، والمسامحة في الحقوق، فإن الله بما تعملون بصير، فاجتهدوا في بذل المعروف لتنالوا ثواب الله عليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية العِدة على من توفي عنها زوجها بأن تمتنع عن الزينة والزواج مدة أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام.
• معرفة المؤمن باطلاع الله عليه تَحْمِلُه على الحذر منه تعالى والوقوف عند حدوده.
• الحث على المعاملة بالمعروف بين الأزواج والأقارب، وأن يكون العفو والمسامحة أساس تعاملهم فيما بينهم.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (39)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*238 - حافظوا على الصلوات بأدائها تامة كما أمر الله، وحافظوا على الصلاة الوسطى بين الصلوات وهي صلاة العصر، وقوموا لله في صلاتكم مطيعين خاشعين.
239 - فإن خفتم من عدوٍّ ونحوه، فلم تقدروا على أدائها تامة فصلوا مشاة على أرجلكم أو راكبين على الإبل والخيل ونحوها، أو على أي صفة تقدرون عليها، فإذا زال الخوف عنكم فاذكروا الله كما علَّمكم، ومنه ذِكرُه في الصلاة على كمالها وتمامها، واذكروه أيضًا لتعليمه إياكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمونه من النور والهدى.
240 - والذين يموتون منكم ويتركون وراءهم أزواجًا عليهم أن بوصوا لهن بأن يُمتَّعن بالسكنى والنفقة عامًا كاملًا لا يُخرجهن ورثتكم؛ جبرًا لهن لما أصابهن، ووفاء للميت، فإن خرجن قبل إكمال العام من تلقاء أنفسهن فلا إثم عليكم ولا عليهن فيما فعلن في أنفسهن من التزين والتطيب، والله عزيز لا غالب له، حكيم في تدبيره وشرعه وقدره. هذا وقد ذهب جمهور المفسرين إلى أن حكمِ هذه الآية منسوخ بقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا} [البقرة: 234].
241 - وللمطلقات متاع يمتَّعن به من كسوة أو مال أو غير ذلك، جبرًا لخواطرهن المنكسرة بالطلاق، وفق المعروف من مراعاة حال الزوج من قلة أو كثرة، وهذا الحكم حق ثابت على المتقين لله تعالى بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه.
242 - مثل ذلك البيان السابق يبين الله لكم -أيها المؤمنون- آياته المشتملة على حدوده وأحكامه؛ لعلكم تعقلونها وتعملون بها، فتنالون الخير في الدنيا والآخرة.
243 - ألم يبلغ علمك -أيها النبي- خبر الذين خرجوا من بيوتهم وهم خلق كثير خوفًا من الموت بسبب الوباء أو غيره، وهم طائفة من بني إسرائيل، فقال لهم الله: موتوا فماتوا، ثم أعادهم أحياء، ليبين لهم أن الأمر كله بيده سبحانه، وأنهم لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعًا ولا ضرًّا، إن الله لذو عطاء وفضل على الناس، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون الله على نعمه.
244 - وقاتلوا -أيها المؤمنون- أعداء الله، نصرة لدينه ورفعة لكلمته، واعلموا أن الله سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بنياتكم وأفعالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
245 - من ذا الَّذي يعمل عمل المُقرض، فينفق ماله في سبيل الله بنية حسنة ونفس طيبة، ليعود عليه أضعافًا كثيرة، والله يضيِّق في الرزق والصحة وغيرها، ويوسع في ذلك كله بحكمته وعدله، وإليه وحده ترجعون في الآخرة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الحث على المحافظة على الصلاة وأدائها تامة الأركان والشروط، فإن شق عليه صلَّى على ما تيسر له من الحال.
• رحمة الله تعالى بعباده ظاهرة، فقد بين لهم آياته أتم بيان للإفادة منها.
• أن الله تعالى قد يبتلي بعض عباده فيضيِّق عليهم الرزق، ويبتلي آخرين بسعة الرزق، وله في ذلك الحكمة البالغة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (40)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*246 - ألم يبلغ علمك -أيها النبي- خبر الأشراف من بني إسرائيل بعد زمن موسى عليه السلام، حين قالوا لنبي لهم: أقم لنا مَلِكًا نقاتل معه في سبيل الله، فقال لهم نبيهم: لعلكم إن فرض الله عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا في سبيل الله! قالوا منكرين ظنه فيهم: أي مانع يمنعنا من القتال في سبيل الله مع وجود ما يقتضي ذلك منا؟ فقد أَخرجَنا أعداؤنا من أوطاننا، وأسروا أبناءنا، فنقاتل لاستعادة أوطاننا وتخليص أَسْرَانا، فلما فرض الله عليهم القتال أعرضوا إذ لم يوفّوا بما وعدوا به إلا قلة منهم، والله عليم بالظالمين المعرضين عن أمره، الناقضين لعهده، وسيجازيهم على ذلك.
247 - وقال لهم نبيهم: إن الله قد أقام لكم طالوت ملكًا عليكم لتقاتلوا تحت رايته، قال أشرافهم مستنكرين هذا الاختيار ومعترضين عليه: كيف يكون له المُلك علينا، ونحن أولى بالمُلك منه؛ إذ لم يكن من أبناء الملوك، ولم يُعْطَ مالًا واسعًا يستعين به على الملك؟! قال لهم نبيهم: إن الله اختاره عليكم، وزاده عليكم سعة في العلم وقوة في الجسم، والله يؤتي ملكه من يشاء بحكمته ورحمته، والله واسع الفضل يعطي من يشاء، عليم بمن يستحقه من خلقه.
248 - وقال لهم نبيهم: إن علامة صدق اختياره ملكًا عليكم؛ أن يَرُد الله عليكم التابوت -وكان صندوقًا يعظمه بنو إسرائيل أُخذ منهم- فيه طمأنينة تصاحبه، وفيه بقايا مما تركه آل موسى وآل هارون، مثل العصا، وبعض من الألواح، إن في ذلك لعلامة بينة لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التنبيه إلى أهم صفات القائد التي تؤهله لقيادة الناس؛ وهي العلم بما يكون قائدًا فيه، والقوة عليه.
• إرشاد من يتولى قيادة الناس إلى ألا يغتر بأقوالهم حتَّى يبلوهم، ويختبر أفعالهم بعد أقوالهم.
• أن الاعتبارات التي قد تشتهر بين الناس في وزن الآخرين والحكم عليهم قد لا تكون هي الموازين الصحيحة عند الله تعالى، بل هو سبحانه يصطفي من يشاء من خلقه بحكمته وعلمه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (41)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*


*249 - فلما خرج طالوت بالجنود عن البلد قال لهم: إن الله مختبركم بنهر، فمن شرب منه فليس على طريقتي، ولا يصاحبني في قتال، ومن لم يشرب منه فإنه على طريقتي، ويصاحبني في القتال، إلا من اضطر فشرب مقدار غرفة بكفِّ يده فلا شيء عليه، فشرب الجنود إلا قليلًا منهم صبروا على عدم الشرب مع شدة العطش، فلما جاوز طالوت النهر هو والمؤمنون معه، قال بعض جنوده: لا قدرة لنا اليوم على قتال جالوت وجنوده، وعندئذ قال الذين يوقنون أنهم ملاقو الله يوم القيامة: كم من طائفة مؤمنة قليلة العدد غلبت طائفة كافرة كثيرة العدد بإذن الله وعونه، فالعبرة في النصر بالإيمان لا بالكثرة، والله مع الصابرين من عباده يؤيدهم وينصرهم.
250 - ولما خرجوا ظاهرين لجالوت وجنوده توجهوا إلى الله بالدعاء قائلين: ربنا صُبَّ على قلوبنا الصبر صبًّا، وثبت أقدامنا حتَّى لا نَفِرّ ولا ننهزم أمام عدونا، وانصرنا بقوتك وتأييدك على القوم الكافرين.
251 - فهزموهم بإذن الله، وقتل داودُ قائدَهم جالوت، وآتاه الله الملك والنبوة، وعلمه مما يشاء من أنواع العلوم، فجمع له بين ما يصلح الدنيا والآخرة. ولولا أن من سُنَّة الله أن يردَّ ببعض الناس فساد بعضهم؛ لفسدت الأرض بتسلط المفسدين فيها، ولكن الله ذو فضل على جميع المخلوقات.
253 - تلك آيات الله الواضحة البينة نتلوها عليك -أيها النبي- متضمنة صدقًا في الأخبار، وعدلًا في الأحكام، وإنك لمن المرسلين من رب العالمين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من حكمة القائد أن يُعرِّض جيشه لأنواع الاختبارات التي يتميز بها جنوده ويعرف الثابت من غيره.
• العبرة في النصر ليست بمجرد كثرة العدد والعدة فقط، وإنما معونة الله وتوفيقه أعظم الأسباب للنصر والظفر.
• لا يثبت عند الفتن والشدائد إلا من عَمَرَ اليقينُ بالله قلوبَهم، فمثل أولئك يصبرون عند كل محنة، ويثبتون عند كل بلاء.
• الضراعة إلى الله تعالى بقلب صادق متعلق به من أعظم أسباب إجابة الدعاء، ولا سيما في مواطن القتال.
• من سُنَّة الله تعالى وحكمته أن يدفع شر بعض الخلق وفسادهم في الأرض ببعضهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (42)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*



*253 - أولئك الرسل الذين ذكرناهم لك، فضَّلنا بعضهم على بعض في الوحي والأتباع والدرجات، منهم من كَلَّمَه الله مثل موسى عليه السلام، ومنهم من رفعه درجات عالية مثل محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ إذ أُرسِل للناس كلهم، وخُتِمَت به النبوة، وفُضِّلَت أمته على الأمم، وآتينا عيسى بن مريم المعجزات الواضحات الدالة على نبوته؛ كإحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص، وأيدناه بجبريل عليه السلام تَقْويةً له على القيام بأمر الله تعالى. ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين جاؤوا من بعد الرسل من بعد ما جاءتهم الآيات الواضحة، ولكن اختلفوا فانقسموا؛ فمنهم من آمن بالله، ومنهم من كفر به، ولو شاء الله ألا يقتتلوا ما اقتتلوا، ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد، فيهدي من يشاء إلى الإيمان برحمته وفضله، ويضل من يشاء بعدله وحكمته.
254 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من مُختلف الأموال الحلال، من قبل أن يأتي يوم القيامة، حينئذ لا بيع فيه يكتسب منه الإنسان ما ينفعه، ولا صداقة تنفعه في وقت الشدة، ولا وساطة تَدفع ضرًّا أو تَجلب نفعًا إلا بعد أن ياذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى، والكافرون هم الظالمون حقًّا لكفرهم بالله تعالى.
255 - الله الذي لا إله يُعبد بحقٍّ إلا هو وحده دون سواه، الحي حياة كاملة لا موت فيها ولا نقص، القيوم الَّذي قام بنفسه فاستغنى عن جميع خلقه، وبه قامت جميع المخلوقات فلا تستغني عنه في كل أحوالها، لا يأخذه نعاس ولا نوم؛ لكمال حياته وقيوميته، له وحده ملك ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، لا يملك أحد أن يشفع عنده لأحد إلا بعد إذنه ورضاه، يعلم ما مضى من أمور خلقه مما وقع، وما يستقبلونه مما لم يقع، ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه تعالى إلا بما شاء أن يطلعهم عليه، أحاط كرسيه -وهو: موضعِ قَدَميِ الرب- بالسماوات والأرض على سَعَتِهما وعِظَمِهما، ولا يُثْقِلُه أو يشق عليه حفظهما، وهو العَليُّ بذاته وقدْرِه وقهْرِه، العظيم في ملكه وسلطانه.
256 - لا إكراه لأحد على الدخول في دين الإسلام؛ لأنه الدين الحق البيِّن فلا حاجة به إلى إكراه أحد عليه، قد تميز الرُّشد من الضلال، فمن يكفر بكل ما يعبد من دون الله ويتبرأ منها، ويؤمن بالله وحده؛ فقد استمسك من الدين بأقوى سبب لا ينقطع للنجاة يوم القيامة، والله سميع لأقوال عباده، عليم بأفعالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن الله تعالى قد فاضل بين رسله وأنبيائه، بعلمه وحكمته سبحانه.
• إثبات صفة الكلام لله تعال على ما يليق بجلاله، وأنه قد كلَّم بعض رسله كموسى ومحمد عليهما الصلاة والسلام.
• الإيمان والهدى والكفر والضلال كلها بمشيئة الله وتقديره، فله الحكمة البالغة، ولو شاء لهدى الخلق جميعًا.
• آية الكرسي هي أعظم آية في كتاب الله، لما تضمنته من ربوبية الله وألوهيته وبيان أوصافه عز وجل.
• اتباع الإسلام والدخول فيه يجب أن يكون عن رضًا وقَبول، فلا إكراه في دين الله تعالى.
• الاستمساك بكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله أعظم وسيلة للسعادة في الدنيا، والفوز في الآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (43)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*



*257 - الله يتولى الذين آمنوا به، يوفقهم وينصرهم، ويخرجهم من ظلمات الكفر والجهل، إلى نور الإيمان والعلم، والذين كفروا أولياؤهم الأنداد والأوثان، الذين زينوا لهم الكفر، فأخرجوهم من نور الإيمان والعلم إلى ظلمات الكفر والجهل، أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها ماكثون أبدًا. ولما ذكر الله الفريقين ضرب مثالين على الفريقين فقال:
258 - هل رأيت -أيها النبي- أعجب من جرأة الطاغية الذي جادل إبراهيم -عليه السلام- في ربوبية الله وتوحيده، وقد وقع منه ذلك لأن الله آتاه المُلك فطغى، فبيّن له إبراهيم صفات ربه قائلًا: ربي الذي يحيي الخلائق ويُمِيتُها، قال الطاغية عنادًا: أنا أُحيي وأُميت بأن أقتل من أشاء وأعفو عمن أشاء، فأتاه إبراهيم -عليه السلام- بحجة أخرى أعظم، قال له: إن ربي الذي أعبده يأتي بالشمس من جهة المشرق، فأت بها أنت من جهة المغرب، فما كان من الطاغية إلا أن تحيَّر وانقطع، وغُلب من قوة الحجة، والله لا يوفق الظالمين لسلوك سبيله؛ لظلمهم وطغيانهم.
259 - أو هل رأيت مِثْلَ الذي مَرَّ على قرية سقطت سقوفها، وتهدمت جدرانها، وهلك سكانها، فأصبحت موحشة مُقْفرة، قال هذا الرجل متعجبًا: كيف يحيي الله أهل هذه القرية بعد موتها؟! فأماته الله مدة مئة عام، ثم أحياه، وسأله فقال له: كم مكثت ميتًا؟ قال مجيبًا: مكثت مدة يوم أو بعض يوم. قال له: بل مكثت مئة سنة تامة، فانظر إلى ما كان معك من الطعام والشراب، فها هو ذا باقٍ على حاله لم يتغير، مع أن أسرع ما يصيبه التغير الطعام والشراب، وانظر إلى حمارك الميت، ولنجعلك علامة بينة للناس دالة على قدرة الله على بعثهم، فانظر إلى عظام حمارك التي تفرقت وتباعدت، كيف نرفعها ونضم بعضها إلى بعض، ثم نكسوها بعد ذلك اللحم، ونعيد فيها الحياة، فلما رأى ذلك تبين له حقيقة الأمر، وعلم قدرة الله، فقال معترفًا بذلك: أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعظم ما يميز أهل الإيمان أنهم على هدى وبصيرة من الله تعالى في كل شؤونهم الدينية والدنيوية، بخلاف أهل الكفر.
• من أعظم أسباب الطغيان الغرور بالقوة والسلطان حتى يعمى المرء عن حقيقة حاله.
• مشروعية مناظرة أهل الباطل لبيان الحق، وكشف ضلالهم عن الهدى.
• عظم قدرة الله تعالى؛ فلا يُعْجِزُهُ شيء، ومن ذلك إحياء الموتى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (44)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*260 - واذكر -أيها النبي- حين قال إبراهيم -عليه السلام-: يا رب أرني ببصري كيف يكون إحياء الموتى؟! قال الله: أوَلم تؤمن بهذا الأمر؟ قال إبراهيم: بلى قد آمنت، ولكن زيادة في طمأنينة قلبي، فأمره الله وقال له: خذ أربعة من الطير، فاضممهنَّ إليك وقطِّعْهنَّ، ثم اجعل على كل جبل من الجبال التي حولك جزءًا منهن، ثم نادِهن يأتينك سعيًا مسرعات قد عادت إليهن الحياة. واعلم يا إبراهيم أن الله عزيز في ملكه، حكيم في أمره وشرعه وخلقه.
261 - مَثَل ثواب المؤمنين الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة يضعها الزارع في أرض طيبة فتنبت سبع سنابل، في كل سنبلة منها مئة حبة، والله يضاعف الثواب لمن يشاء من عباده، فيعطيهم أجرهم دون حساب، والله واسع الفضل والعطاء، عليم بمن يستحق المضاعفة.
262 - الذين يبذلون أموالهم في طاعة الله ومرضاته يُتْبعون بذلهم بما يبطل ثوابه من المَنِّ على الناس بالقول أو الفعل، لهم ثوابهم عند ربهم، ولا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه، ولا هم يحزنون على ما مضى لعظم نعيمهم.
263 - قول كريم تُدخِل به السرور على قلب مؤمن، وعفو عمن أساء إليك؛ أفضل من صدقة يتبعها إيذاء بالمنِّ على المتصدَّق عليه، والله غني عن عباده، حليم لا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة.
264 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، لا تفسدوا ثواب صدقاتكم بالمَنِّ على المتصدَّق عليه وإيذائه، فإن مَثلَ من يفعل ذلك مَثلُ الذي يبذل أمواله بقصد أن يراه الناس ويمدحوه، وهو كافر لا يؤمن بالله ولا بيوم القيامة وما فيه من ثواب وعقاب، فمَثَلُ هذا مَثَلُ حجر أملس فوقه تراب، فأصاب ذلك الحجر مطر غزير، فأزاح الترابَ عن الحجر وتركه أملس لا شيء عليه، فكذلك المُراؤون يذهب ثواب أعمالهم ونفقاتهم ولا يبقى منها عند الله شيء، والله لا يهدي الكافرين إلى ما يرضيه تعالى وينفعهم في أعمالهم ونفقاتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مراتب الإيمان بالله ومنازل اليقين به متفاوتة لا حد لها، وكلما ازداد العبد نظرًا في آيات الله الشرعية والكونية زاد إيمانًا ويقينًا.
• بَعْثُ الله تعالى للخلق بعد موتهم دليل ظاهر على كمال قدرته وتمام عظمته سبحانه.
• فضل الإنفاق في سبيل الله وعظم ثوابه، إذا صاحبته النية الصالحة، ولم يلحقه أذى ولا مِنّة محبطة للعمل.
• من أحسن ما يقدمه المرء للناس حُسن الخلق من قول وفعل حَسَن، وعفو عن مسيء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (45)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*265 - ومثل المؤمنين الذين يبذلون أموالهم طلبًا لرضوان الله، مطمئنةً أنفسُهم بصدق وعد الله غيرَ مكرهة، كمثل بستان على مكان مرتفع طيب، أصابه مطر فزير، فأنتج ثمرًا مضاعفًا، فان لم يصبه مطر كزير أصابه مطر خفيف فاكتفى به لطيب أرضه، وكذلك نففات المخلصين يقبلها الله ويضاعف أجرها وإن كانت قليلة، والله بما تعملون بصير، فلا يخفى عليه حال المخلصين والمرائين، وسيجازي كلا بما يستحق.
ثم ضرب تعالى مثالًا يصور به حال المنفق ماله رياءً فقال:

266 - أيرغب أحدكم في أن يكون له بستان فيه نخل وعنب تجري في خلاله المياه العذبة، له فيه من كل أنواع الثمرات الطيبة، وأصاب صاحبَه الكِبَرُ فأصبح شيخًا لا يقدر على العمل والكسب، وله أبناء صغار ضعفاء لا يستطيعون العمل، فأصابت البستانَ ريح شديدة فيها نار شديدة فاحترق البستان كله، وهو أحوج ما يكون إليه لكبره وضعف ذريته؟! فحال المنفق ماله رياء للناس مثل هذا الرجل؛ يَرِدُ على الله يوم القيامة بلا حسنات، في وقت هو أشد ما يكون حاجة لها. مثل هذا البيان يبين الله لكم ما ينفعكم في الدنيا والآخرة لعلكم تتفكرون فيه.
267 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، أنفقوا من المال الحلال الطيب الذي كسبتموه، وأنفقوا مما أخرجنا لكم من نبات الأرض، ولا تقصدوا إلى الرديء منه فتنفقوه، ولو أعطي لكم ما أخذتموه إلا إذا تغاضيتم عنه مكرهين على رداءته، فكيف ترضون لله ما لا ترضون لأنفسكم؟! واعلموا أن الله غني عن نفقاتكم، محمود في ذاته وأفعاله.
ولما أمرهم بإنفاق الطيب حذرهم من كيد الشيطان ووساوسه، فقال:

268 - الشيطان يخوفكم من الفقر، ويحثكم على البخل، ويدعوكم إلى ارتكاب الآثام والمعاصي، والله يعدكم مغفرة عظيمة لذنوبكم، ورزقًا واسعًا، والله واسع الفضل، عليم بأحوال عباده.
269 - يؤتي السداد في القول والإصابة في العمل من يشاء من عباده، ومن يعط ذلك فقد أعطي خيرًا كثيرًا، ولا يتذكر ويتعظ بآيات الله إلا أصحاب العقول الكاملة التي تستضيء بنوره، وتهتدي بهديه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المؤمنون بالله تعالى حقًّا واثقون من وعد الله وثوابه، فهم ينفقون أموالهم ويبذلون بلا خوف ولا حزن ولا التفات إلى وساوس الشيطان كالتخويف بالفقر والحاجة.
• الإخلاص من أعظم ما يبارك الأعمال وينميها.
• أعظم الناس خسارة من يرائي بعمله الناس؛ لأنه ليس له من ثواب على عمله إلا مدحهم وثناؤهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (46)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*


*270 - وما أنفقتم من نفقةٍ قليلةً كانت أو كثيرة ابتغاء مرضاة الله، أو التزمتم فعل طاعة لله من عند أنفسكم لم تكلفوا بها؛ فإن الله يعلم ذلك كله، فلا يضيع عنده شيء منه، وسيجازيكم عليه أعظم الجزاء، وليس للظالمين المانعين لما يجب عليهم، المتعدين الله، أنصار يدفعون عنهم عذاب يوم القيامة.
271 - إن تُظْهِروا ما تبذلون من الصدقة بالمال فَنِعْم الصدقة صدقتكم، وإن تخفوها وتعطوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم من إظهارها؛ لأنه أقرب إلى الإخلاص. وفي صدقات المخلصين ستر لذنوبهم ومغفرة لها، والله بما تعملون خبير، فلا يخفى عليه شيء من أحوالكم.
272 - ليس عليك -أيها النبي- هدايتهم لقبول الحق والانقياد له وحملهم عليه، وإنما تجب عليك دلالتهم إلى الحق وتعريفهم به، فإن التوفيق للحق والهداية إليه بيد الله، وهو يهدي من يشاء. وما تنفقوا من خير فنفعه عائد إليكم؛ لأن الله غني عنه، ولتكن نفقتكم خالصة لله، فالمؤمنون حقًّا لا ينفقون إلا طلبًا لمرضاة الله، وما تنفقوا من خير قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا فإنكم تُعْطَونَ ثوابه تامًا غير منقوص، فإن الله لا يظلم أحدًا.
ولما ذكر الإنفاق في سبيله ودعا المؤمنين إليه بيَّن لهم المصارف التي ينفقون فيها، فقال:

273 - اجعلوها للفقراء الذين منعهم الجهاد في سبيل الله من السفر طلبًا للرزق، يظنهم الجاهل بحالهم أغنياء لتعففهم عن السؤال ويعرفهم المطلع عليهم بعلاماتهم، من الحاجة الظاهرة على أجسامهم وثيابهم، ومن صفاتهم أنهم ليسوا كسائر الفقراء الذين يسألون الناس مُلِحِّين في مسألتهم، وما تنفقوا من مال وغيره فإن الله به عليم، وسيجازيكم عليه أعظم الجزاء.
274 - الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضاة الله في الليل والنهار، سرًّا وعلانية بلا رياء ولا سمعة، فلهم ثوابهم عند ربهم يوم القيامة، ولا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه من أمرهم، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من الدنيا، فضلًا من الله ونعمة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إذا أخلص المؤمن في نفقاته وصدقاته فلا حرج عليه في إظهارها وإخفائها بحسب المصلحة، وإن كان الإخفاء أعظم أجرًا وثوابًا لأنها أقرب للإخلاص.
• دعوة المؤمنين إلى الالتفات والعناية بالمحتاجين الذين تمنعهم العفة من إظهار حالهم وسؤال الناس.
• مشروعية الإنفاق في سبيل الله تعالى في كل وقت وحين، وعظم ثوابها، حيث وعد تعالى عليها بعظيم الأجر في الدنيا والآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (47)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*


*ولمَّا رغَّب تعالى في الإنفاق في سبيله لما فيه من التعاون والتكافل بين المسلمين؛ حذَّر مما يناقض ذلك وهو الربا، فقال:

275 - الذين يتعاملون بالربا ويأخذونه لا يقومون يوم القيامة من قبورهم إلا مثل ما يقوم الذي به مس من الشيطان، فيقوم من قبره يخبط كما يخبط من به صرع في قيامه وسقوطه؛ ذلك بسبب أنهم استحلوا أكل الربا، ولم يفرقوا بين الربا وبين ما أحل الله من مكاسب البيع، فقالوا: إنما البيع مثل الربا في كونه حلالًا، فكل منهما يؤدي إلى زيادة المال ونمائه، فرد الله عليهم وأبطل قياسهم وأكذبهم، وبيَّن أنه تعالى أحل البيع لما فيه من نفع عام وخاص، وحرم الربا لما فيه من ظلم وأكل لأموال الناس بالباطل بلا مقابل، فمن جاءته موعظة من ربه فيها النهي والتحذير من الربا، فانتهى عنه وتاب إلى الله منه، فله ما مضى من أخذه للربا لا إثم عليه فيه، وأمره إلى الله فيما يستقبل بعد ذلك، ومن عاد إلى أخذ الربا بعد أن بلغه النهي من الله، وقامت عليه الحجة؛ فقد استحق دخول النار والخلود فيها. وهذا الخلود في النار المقصود به البقاء الطويل فيها، فإن الخلود الدائم فيها لا يكون إلا للكفار، أما أهل التوحيد فلا يخلدون فيها. ولما ذكر الله الإنفاق في سبيله وأَخذ الربا، بيَّن الفرق بينهما في الجزاء، فقال:
276 - يُهلك الله المال الربوي ويُذهِبُه، إما حسًّا بتلفه ونحو ذلك، أو معنًى بنزع البركة منه، ويزيد الصدقات وينمِّيها بمضاعفة ثوابها، فالحسنة بعشر أمثالها الى سَبع مِئة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة، ويبارك في أموال المتصدقين، والله لا يحب كل من كان كافرًا عنيدًا، مستحلا للحرام، متماديًا في المعاصي والآثام.
277 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة، وأدوا الصلاة تامة على ما شرع الله، وآتوا زكاة أموالهم لمن يستحقها؛ لهم ثوابهم عند ربهم، ولا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه من أمورهم، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من الدنيا ونعيمها.
278 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، خافوا الله بأن تمتثلوا أوامره وتجتنبوا نواهيه، واتركوا المطالبة بما بقي لكم من أموال ربوية عند الناس، إن كنتم مؤمنين حقا بالله وبما نهاكم عنه من الربا.
279 - فإن لم تفعلوا ما أُمِرتم به فاعلموا واستيقنوا بحرب من الله ورسوله، وإن تبتم إلى الله وتركتم الربا فلكم قَدْرُ ما أقرضتم من: رؤوس أموالكم، لا تَظلِمون أحدًا بأخذ زيادة على رأس مالكم، ولا تُظلَمون بالنقص منها.
280 - وإن كان من تطالبونه بالدَّين معسرًا لا يجد سداد دينه، فأخِّروا مطالبته إلى أن يتيسر له المال، ويجد ما يقضي به الدين، وأن تتصدقوا عليه بترك المطالبة بالدين أو إسقاط بعضه عنه، خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون فضل ذلك عند الله تعالى.
281 - وخافوا عذابَ يوم ترجعون فيه جميعًا إلى الله، وتقومون بين يديه، ثم تُعطى كل نفس جزاء ما كسبت من خير أو شر، لا يُظلمون بنقص ثواب حسناتهم، ولا بزيادة العقوبة على سيئاتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعظم الكبائر أكل الربا، ولهذا توعد الله تعالى آكله بالحرب وبالمحق في الدنيا والتخبط في الآخرة.
• الالتزام بأحكام الشرع في المعاملات المالية ينزل البركة والنماء فيها.
• فضل الصبر على المعسر، والتخفيف عنه بالتصدق عليه ببعض الدَّين أو كله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (48)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية

*


*283 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، إذا تعاملتم بالدَّيْنِ، بأن دَايَنَ بعضكم بعضًا إلى مدة محددة فاكتبوا ذلك الدَّيْنَ، وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالحق والإنصاف الموافق للشرع، ولا يمتنع الكاتب أن يكتب الدَّين بما يوافق ما علَّمه الله من الكتابة بالعدل، فلْيَكتبْ ما يُمْلِيه الذي عليه الحق، حتى يكون ذلك إقرارًا منه، وليتق الله ربه، ولا يَنقُص من الدَّين شيئًا في قدره أو نوعه أو كيفيته، فإن كان الذي عليه الحق لا يحسن التصرف، أو كان ضعيفًا لصغره أو جنونه أو كان لا يستطيع الإملاء لخَرَسِه ونحو ذلك، فلْيقُم بالإملاء عنه وليُّه المسؤول عنه بالحق والإنصاف. واطلبوا شهادة رجلين عاقلين عدلين، فإن لم يوجد رجلان فاستشهدوا رجلًا وامرأتين ترضون دينهم وأمانتهم، حتى إذا نسيت إحدى المرأتين ذكّرتها أختها، ولا يمتنع الشهود إذا طُلِب منهم الشهادة على الدَّين، وعليهم أداؤها إذا دُعوا لذلك، ولا يُصِبْكم الملل من كتابة الدَّين قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا إلى مدته المحددة، فكتابة الدَّين أعدل في شرع الله، وأبلغ في إقامة الشهادة وأدائها، وأقرب إلى نفي الشك في نوع الدَّين ومقداره ومدته، إلا إذا كان التعاقد بينكم على تجارة في سلعة حاضرة وثمن حاضر؛ فلا حرج في ترك الكتابة حينئذ لعدم الحاجة إليها، ويشرع لكم الإشهاد منعًا لأسباب النزاع، ولا يجوز الإضرار بالكُتّابِ والشهود، ولا يجوز لهم الإضرار بمن طلب كتابتهم أو شهادتهم، وأن يقع منكم الإضرار فإنه خروج عن طاعة الله إلى معصيته. وخافوا الله -أيها المؤمنون- بأن تمتثلوا ما أمركم به، وتجتنبوا ما نهاكم عنه، ويعلِّمكم الله ما فيه صلاح دنياكم وآخرتكم، والله بكل شيء عليم، فلا يخفى عليه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية توثيق الدَّين وسائر المعاملات المالية دفعًا للاختلاف والتنازع.
• وجوب تسمية الأجل في جميع المداينات وأنواع الإجارات.
• ثبوت الولاية على القاصرين إما بسبب عجزهم، أو ضعف عقلهم، أو صغر سنهم.
• مشروعية الإشهاد على الإقرار بالديون والحقوق.
• أن من تمام الكتابة والعدل فيها أن يحسن الكاتب الإنشاء والألفاظ المعتبرة في كل معاملة بحسبها.
• لا يجوز الإضرار بأحد بسبب توثيق الحقوق وكتابتها، لا من جهة أصحاب الحقوق، ولا من جهة من يكتبه ويشهد عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (49)
(سورة البقرة)
مدنية
*


*283 - وإن كنتم مسافرين ولم تجدوا كاتبًا يكتب لكم وثيقة الدَّين، فيكفي أن يُعْطي الذي عليه الحق رهنًا يقبضه صاحب الحق، يكون ضمانًا لحقه، إلى أن يقضي المدين ما عليه من دَين، فإن وَثِقَ بعضكم ببعض لم تلزم كتابة ولا إشهاد ولا رهن، ويكون الدَّين حينئذ أمانة في ذمة المَدِين يجب عليه أداؤه لدائنه، وعليه أن يتقي الله في هذه الأمانة فلا ينكر منها شيئًا، فإن أنكر كان على من شهد المعاملة أن يؤدي الشهادة، ولا يجوز له أن يكتمها، ومن يكتمها فإن قلبه قلب فاجر، والله بما تعملون عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء، وسيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
284 - لله وحده ما في السماوات وما في الأرض خلفًا وملكًا وتدبيرًا، وإن تُظهروا ما في قلوبكم أو تخفوه يعلمه الله، وسيحاسبكم عليه، فيغفر بعد ذلك لمن يشاء فضلًا ورحمة، ويعذب من يشاء عدلًا وحكمة، والله على كل شيء قدير.
285 - آمن الرسول محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكل ما أُنزل إليه من ربه، والمؤمنون آمنوا كذلك، كلهم جميعًا آمنوا بالله، وآمنوا بجميع ملائكته، وجميع كتبه التي أنزلها على الأنبياء، وجميع رسله الذين أرسلهم، آمنوا بهم قائلين: لا نفرق بين أحد من رسل الله، وقالوا: سمعنا ما أمرتنا به ونهيتنا عنه، وأطعناك بفعل ما أمرت به وترك ما نهيت عنه، ونسألك أن تغفر لنا يا ربنا، فإن مرجعنا إليك وحدك في كل شؤوننا.
286 - لا يكلف الله نفسًا إلا ما تطيق من الأعمال؛ لأن دين الله مبني على اليسر فلا مشقة فيه، فمن كسب خيرًا فله ثواب ما عمل لا يُنْقَصُ منه شيء، ومن كسب شرًّا فعليه جزاء ما اكتسب من ذنب لا يحمله عنه غيره. وقال الرسول والمؤمنون: ربنا لا تعاقبنا إن نسينا أو أخطانا في فعل أو قول بلا قصد منا، ربنا ولا تكلِّفنا ما يشق علينا ولا نطيقه، كما كلَّفت من قبلنا ممن عاقبتهم على ظلمهم كاليهود، ولا تحمِّلنا ما يشق علينا ولا نطيقه من الأوامر والنواهي، وتجاوز عن ذنوبنا، واغفر لنا، وارحمنا بفضلك، أنت ولينا وناصرنا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جواز أخذ الرهن لضمان الحقوق في حال عدم القدرة على توثيق الحق، إلا إذا وَثِقَ المتعاملون بعضهم ببعض.
• حرمة كتمان الشهادة وإثم من يكتمها ولا يؤديها.
• كمال علم الله تعالى واطلاعه على خلقه، وقدرته التامة على حسابهم على ما اكتسبوا من أعمال.
• في الآية تقرير لأركان الإيمان وبيان لأصوله.
• قام هذا الدين على اليسر ورفع الحرج والمشقة عن العباد، فلا يكلفهم الله إلا ما يطيقون، ولا يحاسبهم على ما لا يستطيعون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (50)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية


[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الثبات على الإسلام بعد كماله وبيانه، وردّ شبهات أهل الكتاب وخاصة النصارى.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
هي سورة مدنية، سُمِّيت سورة آل عمران لذكر آل عمران فيها في الآية (33) من السورة.
1 - {الم} هذه الحروف المقطعة تقدّم نَظيرُها في سورة البقرة، وفيها إشارة إلى عجز العرب عن الإتيان بمثل هذا القرآن مع أنه مؤلف من مثل هذه الحروف التى بُدِأت بها السورة، والتي يُركّبون منها كلامهم.
2 - الله الذي لا إله يعبد بحق إلا هو وحده دون سواه، الحي حياة كاملة لا موت فيها ولا نقص، القيُّوم الذي قام بنفسه فاستغنى عن جميع خلقه، وبه قامت جميع المخلوقات فلا تستغني عنه في كل أحوالها.
3 - 4 - نزَّل عليك -أيها النبي- القرآن بالصدق في الأخبار والعدل في الأحكام، موافقًا لما سبقه من الكتب الإلهية، فلا تعارض بينها، وأنزل التوراة على موسى، والإنجيل على عيسى - عليه السلام - مِن قبل تنزيل القرآن عليك، وهذه الكتب الإلهية كلها هداية وإرشاد للناس إلى ما فيه صلاح دينهم ودنياهم، وأنزل الفرقان الذي يعرف به الحق من الباطل والهدى من الضلال. والذين كفروا بآيات الله التي أنزلها عليك لهم عذاب شديد. والله عزيز لا يُغالبه شيء ذو انتقام ممن كذَّب رسله وخالف أمره.

5 - إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء, قد أحاط بالأشياء كلها ظاهرها وباطنها.
6 - هو الذي يخلقكم صورًا شتى في بطون أمهاتكم كيف يشاء، من ذكرٍ أو أنثى، وحسن أو قبيح، وأبيض أو أسود. لا معبود بحق غيره، العزيز الذي لا يُغَالَب، الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وشرعه.
7 - هو الذي أنزل عليك -أيها النبي- القرآن، منه آيات واضحة الدلالة، لا لبس فيها، هي أصل الكتاب ومعظمه، وهي المرجع عند الاختلاف، ومنه آيات أُخر محتملة لأكثر من معنى، يلتبس معناها على أكثر الناس، فأما الذين في قلوبهم ميل عن الحق فيتركون المُحْكم، ويأخذون بالمتشابه المُحْتمل؛ يبتغون بذلك إثارة الشبهة وإضلال الناس، ويبتغون بذلك تأويلها بأهوائهم على ما يوافق مذاهبهم الفاسدة، ولا يعلم حقيقة معانى هذه الآيات وعاقبتها التي تؤول إليها إلا الله. والراسخون في العلم المتمكنون منه يقولون: آمنا بالقرآن كله؛ لأنه كله من عند ربنا، ويفسرون المتشابه بما أُحْكِم منه. وما يتذكر ويتعظ إلا أصحاب العقول السليمة.
8 - وهؤلاء الراسخون يقولون: ربنا لا تُمِل قلوبنا عن الحق بعد أن هديتنا إليه، وسلَّمنا مما أصاب المنحرفين المائلين عن الحق، وهب لنا رحمة واسعة من عندك تهدي بها قلوبنا، وتعصمنا بها من الضلال، إنك -يا ربنا- الوهاب كثير العطاء.
9 - ربنا إنك ستجمع الناس جميعًا إليك لحسابهم في يوم لا شك فيه، فهو آت لا محالة، إنك -يا ربنا - لا تخلف الميعاد.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أقام الله الحجة وقطع العذر عن الخلق بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب التي تهدي للحق وتحذر من الباطل.
• كمال علم الله تعالى وإحاطته بخلقه، فلا يغيب عنه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء, سواء كان ظاهرًا أو خفيًّا.
• من أصول أهل الإيمان الراسخين في العلم أن يفسروا ما تشابه من الآيات بما أحْكِم منها.
• مشروعية دعاء الله تعالى وسؤاله الثبات على الحق، والرشد في الأمر، ولا سيما عند الفتن والأهواء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (51)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*10 - إن الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله لن تمنع عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم عذابَ الله، لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم حطب جهنم الذي توقد به يوم القيامة.
11 - وشأن هؤلاء الكافرين كشأن آل فرعون ومَن قبلهم من الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا بآياته، فعذبهم الله بسبب ذنوبهم، ولم تنفعهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم، والله شديد العقاب لمن كفر به، وكذب بآياته.
12 - قل -أيها الرسول- للذين كفروا على اختلاف دياناتهم: سيغلبكم المؤمنون، وتموتون على الكفر، ويجمعكم الله إلى نار جهنم، وبئس الفراش لكم.
13 - قد كان لكم دلالة وعبرة في فرقتين التقتا للقتال يوم بدر، إحداهما فرقة مؤمنة وهي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه، تقاتل في سبيل الله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، وكلمة الذين كفروا السفلى، والأخرى فرقة كافرة وهم كفار مكة الذين خرجوا فخرًا ورياءً وعصبية، يراهم المؤمنون ضِعْفيهم حقيقةً رأي عين، فنصر الله أولياءه، والله يؤيد بنصره من يشاء، إن في ذلك لعبرة وعظة لأصحاب البصائر، ليعلموا أن النصر لأهل الإيمان وإن قَلَّ عددهم، وأن الهزيمة لأهل الباطل وإن كثر عددهم.
14 - يخبر الله تعالى أنه حَسَّن للناس -ابتلاءً لهم- حب الشهوات الدنيوية: مثل النساء، والبنين، والأموال الكثيرة المجتمعة من الذهب والفضة، والخيل المُعلَّمة الحسان، والأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم، وزراعة الأرض، ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا يُتَمتَّعُ به فترة ثم يزول، فلا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يتعلق به، والله عنده وحده حسن المرجع، وهو الجنة التي عرضها السماوات والأرض.
ولما كانت شهوات الدنيا منقطعة نبَّه الله إلى ما هو خير من ذلك فقال:

15 - قل -أيها الرسول-: "خبركم بخير من تلك الشهوات؟ للذين اتقوا الله بفعل طاعته وترك معصيته جناتٌ تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار، خالدين فيها لا يدركهم موت ولا فناء، ولهم فيها أزواج مطهرات من كل سوء في خَلْقِهن وأخلاقهن، ولهم مع ذلك رضوان من الله يحل عليهم فلا يسخط عليهم أبدًا، والله بصير بأحوال عباده، لا يخفى عليه شيء منها، وسيجازيهم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن غرور الكفار بأموالهم وأولادهم لن يغنيهم يوم القيامة من عذاب الله تعالى إذا نزل بهم.
• النصر حقيقة لا يتعلق بمجرد العدد والعُدة، وانما بتأييد الله تعالى وعونه.
• زَيَّن الله تعالى للناس أنواعًا من شهوات الدنيا ليبتليهم، وليعلم تعالى من يقف عند حدوده ممن يتعداها.
• كل نعيم الدنيا ولذاتها قليل زائل، لا يقاس بما في الآخرة من النعيم العظيم الذي لا يزول.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (52)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*16 - أهل الجنة هؤلاء هم الذين يقولون في دعائهم لربهم: ربنا إننا آمنا بك، وبما أنزلت على رسلك، واتبعنا شريعتك؛ فَاغْفِرْ لنا ما ارتكبنا من ذنوب، وجنِّبنا عذاب النار.
17 - وهم الصابرون على فعل الطاعات وترك السيئات، وعلى ما يصيبهم من البلاء، وهم الصادقون في أقوالهم وأعمالهم، وهم المطيعون لله طاعة تامة، وهم المنفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله، وهم المستغفرون آخر الليل؛ لأن الدعاء فيه أقرب للإجابة، ويخلو فيه القلب من الشواغل.
18 - شهد الله على أنه هو الإله المعبود بحق دون سواه، وذلك بما أقام من الآيات الشرعية والكونية الدالة على أُلوهيته، وشهد على ذلك الملائكة، وشهد أهل العلم على ذلك ببيانهم للتوحيد ودعوتهم إليه، فشهدوا على أعظم مشهود به وهو توحيد الله وقيامه تعالى بالعدل في خلقه وشرعه , لا إله إلا هو العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وتشريعه.
19 - إن الدين المقبول عند الله هو الإسلام، وهو الانقياد لله وحده بالطاعة والاستسلام له بالعبودية؛ والإيمان بالرسل جميعًا إلى خاتمهم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، الذي ختم الله به الرسالات، فلا يَقْبَلُ غير شريعته. وما اختلف اليهود والنصارى في دينهم وافترقوا شيعًا وأحزابًا إلا من بعد ما قامت عليهم الحجة بما جاءهم من العلم، حسدًا وحرصًا على الدنيا. ومن يكفر بآيات الله المنزلة على رسوله فإن الله سريع الحساب لمن كفر به وكذّب رسله.
20 - فإن جادلوك -أيها الرسول- في الحق الذي نزل عليك، فقل مجيبًا إياهم: أسلمت أنا ومن تبعني من المؤمنين لله تعالى، وقل -أيها الرسول- لأهل الكتاب والمشركين: أأسلمتم لله تعالى مخلصين له متبعين لما جِئتُ به؛ فإن أسلموا لله واتبعوا شريعتك فقد سلكوا سبيل الهدى، وإن أعرضوا عن الإسلام فليس عليك إلا أن تبلغهم ما أرسلت به، وأمرهم إلى الله، فهو تعالى بصير بعباده، وسيجازي كل عامل بما عمل.
21 - إن الذين يكفرون بحجج الله التي أنزلها عليهم، ويقتلون أنبياءه بغير حق، وإنما ظلمًا وعدوانًا، ويقتلون الذين يأمرون بالعدل من الناس، وهم الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر، بشِّر هؤلاء الكفار القتلة بعذاب أليم.
22 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات قد بطلت أعمالهم فلا ينتفعون بها في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، لعدم إيمانهم بالله، وما لهم من ناصرين يدفعون عنهم العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعظم ما يُكفِّر الذنوب ويقي عذاب النار الإيمان بالله تعالى واتباع ما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• أعظم شهادة وحقيقة هي ألوهية الله تعالى ولهذا شهد الله بها لنفسه، وشهد بها ملائكته، وشهد بها أولو العلم ممن خلق.
• البغي والحسد من أعظم أسباب النزاع والصرف عن الحق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (53)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*23 - ألم تنظر -أيها النبي- إلى حال اليهود الذين آتاهم الله حظًّا من العلم بالتوراة وما دلَّت عليه من نبوتك، يُدْعَون إلى الرجوع إلى كتاب الله التوراة ليفصل بينهم فيما اختلفوا فيه، ثم ينصرف فريق من علمائهم ورؤسائهم وهم مُعْرِضون عن حكمه إذ لم يوافق أهواءهم، وكان الأولى بهم -وهم يزعمون اتباعهم له- أن يكونوا أسرع الناس إلى التحاكم إليه.
24 - ذلك الانصراف عن الحق والإعراض عنه لأنهم كانوا يدَّعون أن النار لن تمسهم يوم القيامة إلا أيامًا قليلة، ثم يدخلون الجنة، فغَرَّهم هذا الظن الذي اختلقوه من الأكاذيب والأباطيل فتجرؤوا على الله ودينه.
25 - فكيف يكون حالهم وندمهم؟! سيكون غاية في السوء إذا جمعناهم للحساب في يوم لا شك فيه وهو يوم القيامة، وأعطيت كل نفس جزاء ما عملت على قدر ما تستحق، من غير ظلم بنقص حسناتها، أو زيادة سيئاتها.
26 - قل -أيها الرسول- مُثْنيًا على ربك ومعظِّمًا له: اللهُمَّ أنت مالك الملك كله في الدنيا والآخرة، تؤتي الملك من تشاء من خلقك، وتنزعه ممن تشاء، وتُعز من تشاء منهم، وتذل من تشاء، وكل ذلك بحكمتك وعدلك، وبيدك وحدك الخير كله، وأنت على كل شيء قدير.
27 - ومن مظاهر قدرتك أنك تدخل الليل في النهار فيطول وقت النهار، وتدخل النهار في الليل فيطول وقت الليل، وتخرج الحي من الميت؛ كإخراج المؤمن من الكافر، والزرع من الحب، وتخرج الميت من الحي، كالكافر من المؤمن، والبيضة من الدجاجة، وترزق من تشاء رزقًا واسعًا من غير حساب وعدّ.
28 - لا تتخذوا -أيها المؤمنون- الكافرين أولياء تحبونهم وتنصرونهم من دون المؤمنين، ومن يفعل ذلك فقد برئ من الله وبرئ الله منه، إلا أن تكونوا في سلطانهم فتخافوهم على أنفسكم، فلا حرج أن تتقوا أذاهم بإظهار اللين في الكلام واللطف في الفعال، مع إضمار العداوة لهم، ويحذركم الله نفسه فخافوه، ولا تتعرضوا لغضبه بارتكاب المعاصي، وإلى الله وحده رجوع العباد يوم القيامة لمجازاتهم على أعمالهم.
29 - قل -أيها النبي-: إن تُخفوا ما في صدوركم مما نهاكم الله عنه كموالاة الكفار، أو تظهروا ذلك يعلمه الله، ولا يخفى عليه منه شيء، ويعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، والله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن التوفيق والهداية من الله تعالى، والعلم -وإن كثر وبلغ صاحبه أعلى المراتب- إن لم يصاحبه توفيق الله لم ينتفع به المرء.
• أن الملك لله تعالى، فهو المعطي المانع، المعز المذل، بيده الخير كله، وإليه يرجع الأمر كله، فلا يُسأل أحد سواه.
• خطورة تولي الكافرين، حيث توعَّد الله فاعله بالبراءة منه وبالحساب يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (54)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية*



*30 - يوم القيامة تلقى كلُّ نفس عملها من الخير قد أُتي به لا نقص فيه، والذي عملت من السوء تتمنى أن بينها وبينه زمنًا بعيدًا، وأنى لها ما تمنت! ويحذركم الله نفسه، فلا تتعرضوا لغضبه بارتكاب الآثام، والله بالعباد، ولهذا يحذرهم ويخوفهم.
31 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إن كنتم تحبون الله حقًّا فاتبعوا ما جئت به ظاهرًا وباطنًا، تنالوا محبة الله، ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم، والله غفور تاب من عباده رحيم بهم.
32 - قل -أيها الرسول-: أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا رسوله بامتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي، فإن أعرضوا عن ذلك فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين المخالفين لأمره وأمر رسوله.
33 - إن الله اختار آدم - عليه السلام - فأسجد له ملائكته، واختار نوحًا فجعله أول رسول إلى أهل الأرض، واختار آل إبراهيم فجعل النبوة باقية في ذريته، واختار آل عمران؛ اختار كل هؤلاء وفضلهم على أهل زمانهم.
34 - هؤلاء المذكورون من الأنبياء وذرياتهم المُتّبِعون لطريقتهم هم ذرية بعضها متسلسل من بعض في توحيد الله وعمل الصالحات، يتوارثون من بعضهم المكارم والفضائل، والله سميع لأقوال عباده، عليم بأفعالهم؛ ولهذا يختار من يشاء منهم، ويصطفي منهم من يشاء.
35 - اذكر -أيها الرسول- إذا قالت امرأة عمران والدة مريم - عليها السلام -: يا رب إني أوجبت على نفسي أن أجعل ما في بطني من حمل خالصًا لوجهك، محرَّرًا من كل شيء ليخدمك ويخدم بيتك، فتقبل مني ذلك، إنك أنت السميع لدعائي، العليم بنيِّتي.
36 - فلما تم حملُها وضعت ما في بطنها، وقالت معتذرة -وقد كانت ترجو أن يكون الحمل ذكرًا-: يا رب إني ولدتها أنثى، والله أعلم بما ولدت، وليس الذكر الذي كانت ترجوه كالأنثى التي وُهِبت لها في القوة والخِلْقَة. وإني سمَّيتها مريم، وإني حَصَّنتها بك هي وذريتها من الشيطان المطرود من رحمتك.
37 - فتقبَّل الله نذرها بقَبول حسن، وأنشأها نشاةً حسنة، وعطف عليها قلوب الصالحين من عباده، وجعل كفالتها إلى زكريا. وكان زكريا كلما دخل عليها مكان العبادة وجد عندها رزقًا طيبًا ميسَّرًا، فقال مخاطبًا إياها: يا مريم، من أين لك هذا الرزق؟ قالت مجيبة إياه: هذا الرزق من عند الله، إن الله يرزق من يشاء رزقًا واسعًا بغير حساب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم مقام الله وشدة عقوبته تجعل العاقل على حذر من مخالفة أمره تعالى.
• برهان المحبة الحقة لله ولرسوله باتباع الشرع أمرًا ونهيًا، وأما دعوى المحبة بلا اتباعٍ فلا تنفع صاحبها.
• أن الله تعالى يختار من يشاء من عباده ويصطفيهم للنبوة والعبادة بحكمته ورحمته، وقد يخصهم بآيات خارقة للعادة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (55)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*38 - عند ذلك الذي رآه زكريا من رزق الله تعالى لمريم بنت عمران على غير المعتاد من سُننه تعالى في الرزق؛ رجا أن يرزقه الله ولدًا مع الحال التي هو عليها من تقدم سنِّه وعُقْم امرأته، فقال: يا رب، هب لي ولدًا طيبًا، إنك سميعٌ لدعاء من دعاك، مجيب له.
39 - فنادته الملائكة مخاطبة له وهو في حال قيامه للصلاة في مكان عبادته بقولها: إن الله يُبشرك بولد يولد لك اسمه يحيى، من صفته أن يكون مصدقًا بكلمة من الله، وهو عيسى بن مريم -لأنه خُلِق خلقًا خاصًّا بكلمة من الله- ويكون هذا الولد سيدًا على قومه في العلم والعبادة، مانعًا نفسه وحابسها عن الشهوات ومنها قُرْبان النساء، متفرغًا لعبادة ربه، ويكون -أيضًا- نبيًّا من الصالحين.
40 - قال زكريا لمَّا بشرته الملائكة بيحيى: يا رب، كيف يكون لي ولد بعد أن صرت شيخًا، وامرأتي عقيم لا يولد لها! قال الله جوابًا على قوله: مَثَلُ خَلْق يحيى على كبر سنِّك وعُقْم زوجك؛ كخلق الله ما يشاء مما يخالف المألوف عادة؛ لأن الله على كل شيءٍ قدير، يفعل ما يشاء بحكمته وعلمه.
40 - قال زكريا: يا رب، اجعل لي علامة على حمل امرأتي مني، قال الله: علامتك التي طلبتَ هي: ألا تستطيع كلام الناس ثلاثة أيام بلياليهن إلا بالإشارة ونحوها، من غير خلل يصيبك، فأكثِرْ مِن ذكر الله وتسبيحه في آخر النهار وأوله.

42 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قالت الملائكة لمريم - عليها السلام -: إن الله اختارك لما تتصفين به من صفات حميدة، وطَهَّرك من النقائص، واختارك على نساء العالمين في زمانك.
43 - يا مريم، أطيلي القيام في الصلاة، واسجدي لربك، واركعي له مع الراكعين من عباده الصالحين.
44 - ذلك المذكور من خبر زكريا ومريم - عليهما السلام - من أخبار الغيب نوحيه إليك -أيها الرسول- وما كنت عند أولئك العلماء والصالحين حين اختصموا فيمن هو أحق بتربية مريم، حتى لجؤوا للقرعة فألقوا أقلامهم، ففاز قلم زكريا - عليه السلام -.
45 - اذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قالت الملائكة: يا مريم، إن الله يبشّرك بولد يكون خَلْقُه من غير أب، وإنما بكلمة من الله بأن يقول له: "كن"، فيكون ولدًا بإذن الله، واسم هذا الولد: المسيح عيسى بن مريم، له مكانة عظيمة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، ومن المقربين إليه تعالى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عناية الله تعالى بأوليائه، فإنه سبحانه يجنبهم السوء، ويستجيب دعاءهم.
• فَضْل مريم - عليها السلام - حيث اختارها الله على نساء العالمين، وطهَّرها من النقائص، وجعلها مباركة.
• كلما عظمت نعمة الله على العبد عَظُم ما يجب عليه من شكره عليها بالقنوت والركوع والسجود وسائر العبادات.
• مشروعية القُرْعة عند الاختلاف فيما لا بَيِّنة عليه ولا قرينة تشير إليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (56)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*46 - ويكلم الناس وهو طفل صغير قبل أوان الكلام، ويكلمهم وهو كبير قد كَملت قوَّتُه ورجولته، يخاطبهم بما فيه صلاح أمر دينهم ودنياهم، وهو من الصالحين في أقوالهم وأعمالهم.
47 - قالت مريم مستغربةً أن يكون لها ولد من غير زوج: كيف يكون لي ولد لم يقربني بشر لا في حلالٍ ولا في حرام؟! قال لها الملَك: مِثلُ ما خلق الله لك ولدًا من غير أب، يخلق ما يشاء مما يخالف المألوف والعادة، فإذا أراد أمرًا قال له: "كن" فيكون، فلا يعجزه شيء.
48 - ويُعلمه الكتابة والإصابة والتوفيق في القول والعمل، ويعلمه التوراة التي أنزلها على موسى - عليه السلام -، ويعلمه الإنجيل الذي سينزله عليه.
49 - ويجعله -كذلك- رسولًا إلى بني إسرائيل، حيث يقول لهم: إني رسول الله إليكم قد جئتكم بعلامة دالة على صدق نبوتي هي: أني أُصوِّر لكم من مادة الطين مثل شكل الطير، فأنفخ فيه فيصير طيرًا حيًّا بإذن الله، وأشفي من وُلد أعمى فيبصر، ومن أصيب ببَرَصٍ فيعود جلده سليمًا، وأُحْيي من كان ميتًا، كل ذلك بإذن الله، وأخبركم بما تأكلون وبما تخبئون في بيوتكم من طعام وتخفونه، إن فيما ذكرته لكم من هذه الأمور العظيمة التي لا يقدر عليها البشر؛ لعلامة ظاهرة على أني رسول من الله إليكم، إن كنتم تريدون الإيمان، وتصدقون بالبراهين.
50 - وجئتكم -كذلك- مصدقًا لما نزل قبلي من التوراة، وجئتكم لأحل لكم بعض ما حُرِّم عليكم من قبلُ، تيسيرًا وتخفيفًا عليكم، وجئتكم بحجة واضحة على صحة ما قلت لكم، فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما أدعوكم إليه.
51 - ذلك لأن الله ربي وربكم، فهو وحده المُستحِقُّ أن يُطاع ويُتقى، فاعبدوه وحده، هذا الذي أمرتكم به من عبادة الله وتقواه هو الطريق المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه.
52 - فلما علم عيسى - عليه السلام - منهم الإصرار على الكفر، قال مخاطبًا بني إسرائيل: من ينصرني في الدعوة إلى الله؟ قال الأصفياء من أتباعه: نحن أنصار دين الله، آمنا بالله واتبعناك، واشهد - يا عيسى - بأنا منقادون لله بتوحيده وطاعته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• شرف الكتابة والخط وعلو منزلتهما، حيث بدأ الله تعالى بذكرهما قبل غيرهما.
• من سنن الله تعالى أن يؤيد رسله بالآيات الدالة على صدقهم، مما لا يقدر عليه البشر.
• جاء عيسى - عليه السلام - بالتخفيف على بني إسرائيل فيما شُدِّد عليهم في بعض شرائع التوراة، وفي هذا دلالة على وقوع النسخ بين الشرائع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (57)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*53 - وقال الحواريون كذلك: ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت من الإنجيل، واتبعنا عيسى - عليه السلام -، فاجعلنا مع الشاهدين بالحق الذين آمنوا بك وبرسلك.
54 - ومَكَر الكافرون من بني إسرائيل حيث سعوا في قتل عيسى - عليه السلام -، فمكر الله بهم فتركهم في ضلالهم، وألقى شَبَهَ عيسى - عليه السلام - على رجل آخر، والله خير الماكرين؛ لأنه لا أشد من مكره تعالى بأعدائه.
55 - ومكر الله بهم -أيضًا- حين قال مخاطبًا عيسى - عليه السلام -: يا عيسى، إني قابضك من غير موت، ورافعٌ بدنك وروحك إلي، ومُنزِّهك من رِجْس الذين كفروا بك ومُبعِدك عنهم، وجاعل الذين اتبعوك على الدين الحق -ومنه الإيمان بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فوق الذين كفروا بك إلى يوم القيامة بالبرهان والعزة، ثم إليَّ وحدي رجوعكم يوم القيامة، فأحكم بينكم بالحق فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون.
56 - فأما الذين كفروا بك وبالحق الذي جئتهم به فأُعذبهم عذابًا شديدًا في الدنيا بالقتل والأسر والذل وغيرها، وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار، وما لهم من ناصرين يدفعون عنهم العذاب.
57 - وأما الذين آمنوا بك وبالحق الذي جئتهم به، وعملوا الصالحات من صلاة وزكاة وصيام وصلة وغيرها؛ فإن الله يعطيهم ثواب أعمالهم تامة لا يُنقِصُ منها شيئا، وهذا الحديث عن أتباع المسيح قبل بعثة النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي بشَّر به المسيحُ نفسُه، والله لا يحب الظالمين، ومن أعظم الظلم الشرك بالله تعالى وتكذيب رسله.
58 - ذلك الذي نقرؤه عليك من خبر عيسى - عليه السلام - من العلامات الواضحات الدالة على صحة ما أُنزل إليك، وهو ذِكْر للمتقين، محكم لا يأتيه الباطل.
59 - إن مثل خلق عيسى - عليه السلام - عند الله كمثل خلق آدم من تراب، من غير أب ولا أم، وإنما قال الله له: كن بشرًا فكان كما أراد تعالى، فكيف يزعمون أنه إله بحجة أنه خُلِق من غير أب، وهم يقرون بأن آدم بشر، مع أنه خُلِق من غير أب ولا أم؟!
60 - الحق الذي لا شك فيه في شأن عيسى - عليه السلام - هو الذي نزل عليك من ربك، فلا تكن من الشاكين المُتردِّدين، بل عليك الثبات على ما أنت عليه من الحق.
61 - فمن جادلك -أيها الرسول- من نصارى نجران في أمر عيسى زاعمًا أنه ليس عبدًا لله من بعد ما جاءك من العلم الصحيح في شأنه؛ فقل لهم: تعالوا نُنَادِ للحضور أبناءنا وأبناءكم، ونساءنا ونساءكم، وأنفسنا وأنفسكم، ونجتمع كلنا، ثم نتضرع إلى الله بالدعاء أن ينزل لعنته على الكاذبين منا ومنكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من كمال قدرته تعالى أنه يعاقب من يمكر بدينه وبأوليائه، فيمكر بهم كما يمكرون.
• بيان المعتقد الصحيح الواجب في شأن عيسى - عليه السلام -، وبيان موافقته للعقل فهو ليس بدعًا في الخلقة، فآدم المخلوق من غير أب ولا أم أشد غرابة والجميع يؤمن ببشريته.
• مشروعية المُباهلة بين المتنازعين على الصفة التي وردت بها الآية الكريمة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (58)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*62 - إن هذا الذي ذكرنا لك من شأن عيسى - عليه السلام - هو الخبر الحق الذي لا كذب فيه ولا شك، وما من معبود بحق إلا الله وحده، وإن الله لهو العزيز في ملكه، الحكيم في تدبيره وأمره وخلقه.
63 - فإن أعرضوا عما جئت به، ولم يتبعوك؛ فذلك من فسادهم، والله عليم بالمفسدين في الأرض، وسيجازيهم على ذلك.
64 - قل -أيها الرسول-: تعالوا يا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، نجتمع على كلمة عدلٍ نستوي فيها جميعًا: أن نُفرد الله بالعبادة فلا نعبد معه أحدًا سواه مهما كانت منزلته، وعلت مكانته، ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضًا أربابًا يُعبدون ويُطاعون من دون الله، فإن انصرفوا عن هذا الذي تدعوهم إليه من الحق والعدل فقولوا لهم - أيها المؤمنون -: اشهدوا بأنا مستسلمون لله منقادون له تعالى بالطاعة.
65 - يا أهل الكتاب لِمَ تجادلون في ملّة إبراهيم -عليه السلام-؛ فاليهودي يزعم أن إبراهيم كان يهوديًّا، والنصراني يزعم أنه كان نصرانيًّا، وأنتم تعلمون أن اليهودية والنصرانية لم تظهر إلا بعد موته بوقت طويل، أفلا تدركون بعقولكم بطلان قولكم وخطأ زعمكم؟!
66 - ها أنتم - يا أهل الكتاب - جادلتم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما لكم به علم من أمر دينكم وما أُنزِل عليكم، فَلِم تجادلون فيما ليس لكم به علم من أمر إبراهيم -عليه السلام- ودينه، مما ليس في كتبكم ولا جاءت به أنبياؤكم؟! والله يعلم حقائق الأمور وبواطنها وأنتم لا تعلمون.
67 - ما كان إبراهيم -عليه السلام- على الملة اليهودية، ولا على النصرانية، ولكن كان مائلًا عن الأديان الباطلة، مسلمًا لله موحدًا له تعالى، وما كان من المشركين به كما يزعم مشركو العرب أنهم على ملته.
68 - إن أحق الناس بالانتساب إلى إبراهيم، هم الذين اتبعوا ما جاء به في زمانه، وأحق الناس أيضًا بذلك هذا النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والذين آمنوا به من هذه الأمة، والله ناصر المؤمنين به وحافظهم.
69 - يتمنى أحبارٌ من أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى أن يضلوكم - أيها المؤمنون - عن الحق الذي هداكم الله له، وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم؛ لأن سعيهم في إضلال المؤمنين يزيد في ضلالهم هم، وما يعلمون عاقبة أفعالهم.
70 - يا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى لِمَ تكفرون بآيات الله التي أنزلت عليكم وما فيها من: دلالةِ على نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأنتم تشهدون أنه الحق الذي دلت عليه كتبكم؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن الرسالات الإلهية كلها اتفقت على كلمة عدل واحدة، وهي: توحيد الله تعالى والنهي عن الشرك.
• أهمية العلم بالتاريخ؛ لأنه قد يكون من الحجج القوية التي تُرَدُّ بها دعوى المبطلين.
• أحق الناس بإبراهيم -عليه السلام- من كان على ملته وعقيدته، وأما مجرد دعوى الانتساب إليه مع مخالفته فلا تنفع.
• دَلَّتِ الآيات على حرص كفرة أهل الكتاب على إضلال المؤمنين من هذه الأمة حسدًا من عند أنفسهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (59)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*71 - يا أهل الكتاب لم تخلطون الحق الذي أُنزل في كتبكم بالباطل من عندكم، وتخفون ما فيها من الحق والهدى، ومنه صحة نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأنتم تعلمون الحق من الباطل والهدى من الضلال؟!
72 - وقالت جماعة من علماء اليهود: آمِنوا في الظاهر بالقرآن الذي أُنزِل على المؤمنين أول النهار، واكفروا به آخره، لعلهم يشُكُّون في دينهم بسبب كفركم به بعد إيمانكم فيرجعون عنه قائلين: هم أعلم منا بكتب الله وقد رجعوا عنه.
73 - وقالوا أيضًا: ولا تؤمنوا وتتبعوا إلا لمن كان تابعًا لدينكم، قل -أيها الرسول-: إن الهدى إلى الحق هو هدى الله تعالى لا ما أنتم عليه من تكذيب وعناد مخافة أن يؤتى أحد من الفضل مثل ما أوتيتم، أو مخافة أن يحاجوكم عند ربكم إن أقررتم بما أنزل عليهم، قل -أيها الرسول-: إن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء من عباده، لا يقتصر فضله على أمة دون أمة، والله واسع الفضل عليم بمن يستحقه.
74 - يختص برحمته من يشاء من خلقه، فيتفضل عليه بالهداية والنبوة وأنواع العطاء، والله ذو الفضل العظيم الذي لا حدّ له.
75 - ومن أهل الكتاب مَنْ إن تأمنه على مال كثير يؤدِّ إليك ما ائتمنته عليه، ومنهم من إن تَسْتأمِنه على مال قليل لا يؤدِّ إليك ما ائتمنته عليه إلا إن ظللت تُلحُّ عليه بالمطالبة والتقاضي، ذلك من أجل قولهم وظنهم الفاسد: ليس علينا في العرب وأكل أموالهم إثم؛ لأن الله أباحها لنا، يقولون هذا الكذب وهم يعلمون افتراءهم على الله.
76 - ليس الأمر كما زعموا، بل عليهم حرج، ولكن من أوفى بعهده مع الله من الإيمان به وبرسله ووفى بعهده مع الناس فأدى الأمانة، واتقى الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه؛ فإن الله يحب المتقين وسيجازيهم على ذلك أكرم الجزاء.
77 - إن الذين يستبدلون بوصية الله إليهم باتباع ما أنزله في كتابه وأرسل به رسله، وبأيمانهم التي قطعوها بالوفاء بعهد الله، يستبدلون بها عوضًا قليلًا من متاع الدنيا، لا نصيب لهم من ثواب الآخرة، ولا يكلمهم الله بما يسرهم، ولا ينظر إليهم نظر رحمة يوم القيامة، ولهم عذاب أليم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من علماء أهل الكتاب من يخدع أتباع ملتهم، ولا يبين لهم الحق الذي دلت عليه كتبهم، وجاءت به رسلهم.
• من وسائل الكفار الدخول في الدين والتشكيك فيه من الداخل.
• الله تعالى هو الوهاب المتفضل، يعطي من يشاء بفضله، ويمنع من يشاء بعدله وحكمته، ولا ينال فضله إلا بطاعته.
• كل عِوَضٍ في الدنيا عن الإيمان بالله والوفاء بعهده -وإن كان عظيمًا- فهو قليل حقير أمام ثواب الآخرة ومنازلها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (60)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*78 - وإن من اليهود لطائفة يَحْرِفون ألسنتهم بذكر ما ليس من التوراة المنزلة من عند الله، لتظنوا أنهم يقرؤون التوراة، وما هو من التوراة، بل هو من كذبهم وافترائهم على الله، ويقولون: ما نقرؤه منزل من عند الله، وليس هو من عند الله، ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم يعلمون كذبهم على الله ورسله.
79 - ما كان ينبغي لبشر أن يؤتيه الله كتابًا منزلًا من عنده، ويرزقه العلم والفهم، ويختاره نبيًّا؛ ثم يقول للناس: كونوا عبادًا لي من دون الله، ولكن يقول لهم: كونوا علماء عاملين مربين للناس مصلحين لأمورهم بسبب تعليمكم الكتاب المنزل للناس، وبما كنتم تدرسونه منه حفظًا وفهمًا.
80 - ولا ينبغي له - كذلك - أن يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابًا تعبدونهم من دون الله، أيجوز منه أن يأمركم بالكفر بالله بعد انقيادكم إليه واستسلامكم له؟!
81 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين أخذ الله العهد المؤكد على النبيين قائلًا لهم: مهما أعطيتكم من كتاب أنزله عليكم، وحكمة أعلمكم إياه وبلغ أحدكم ما بلغ من المكانة والمنزلة، ثم جاءكم رسول من عندي - وهو محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مصدق لما معكم من الكتاب والحكمة؛ لتؤمنن بما جاء به، ولتنصرنه متبعين له، فهل أقررتم - أيها الأنبياء - بذلك، وأخذتم على ذلك عهدى الشديد؟ فأجابوا قائلين: أقررنا به، قال الله: اشهدوا على أنفسكم وعلى أممكم، وأنا معكم من الشاهدين عليكم وعليهم.
82 - فمن أعرض بعد هذا العهد المؤكد بالشهادة من الله ورسله؛ فأولئك هم الخارجون عن دين الله وطاعته.
83 - أفغير دين الله الذي اختار لعباده - وهو الإسلام - يَطْلُبُ هؤلاء الخارجون عن دين الله وطاعته؟! وله - سبحانه - انقاد واستسلم كل من في السماوات والأرض من الخلائق، طوعًا له كحال المؤمنين، وكَرْهًا كحال الكافرين، ثم إليه تعالى يرجع الخلائق كلهم يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ضلال علماء اليهود ومكرهم في تحريفهم كلام الله، وكذبهم على الناس بنسبة تحريفهم إليه تعالى.
• كل من يدعي أنه على دين نبي من أنبياء الله إذا لم يؤمن بمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام فهو ناقض لعهده مع الله تعالى.
• أعظم الناس منزلةً العلماءُ الربانيون الذين يجمعون بين العلم والعمل، ويربون الناس على ذلك.
• أعظم الضلال الإعراض عن دين الله تعالى الذي استسلم له سبحانه الخلائق كلهم بَرُّهم وفاجرهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (61)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*84 - قل -أيها الرسول-: آمنا بالله إلهًا، وأطعناه فيما أمرنا به، وآمنا بالوحي الذي أنزله علينا، وبما أنزله على إبراهيم وإسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب، وبما أنزله على الأنبياء من ولد يعقوب، وبما أوتي موسى وعيسى والنبيون جميعًا من الكتب والآيات من ربهم لا نفرق بينهم فنؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض، ونحن منقادون لله وحده مستسلمون له تعالى.
85 - ومن يطلب دينًا غير الدين الذي ارتضاه الله وهو دين الإسلام؛ فلن يقبل الله ذلك منه، وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين لأنفسهم بدخولهم النار.
86 - كيف يوفق الله للإيمان به وبرسوله قومًا كفروا بعد إيمانهم بالله وشهادتهم أن ما جاء به الرسول محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حق، وجاءتهم البراهين الواضحة على صحة ذلك؟! والله لا يوفق للإيمان به القوم الظالمين الذين اختاروا الضلال بدلًا عن الهدى.
87 - إن جزاء أولئك الظالمين الذين اختاروا الباطل أن عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين، فهم مُبعَدُون عن رحمة الله مطرودون.
88 - خالدين في النار لا يخرجون منها، ولا يُخَفف عنهم عذابها، ولا هم يُؤخَّرون ليتوبوا ويعتذروا.
89 - إلا الذين رجعوا إلى الله بعد كفرهم وظلمهم، وأصلحوا عملهم؛ فإن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده رحيم بهم.
90 - إن الذين كفروا بعد إيمانهم، واستمروا على كفرهم حتى ماتوا؛ لن تقبل منهم التوبة عند حضور الموت لذهاب وقتها، وأولئك هم الضالون عن الصراط المستقيم الموصل إلى الله تعالى.
91 - إن الذين كفروا وماتوا على كفرهم؛ فلن يُقْبل من أحدهم وزن الأرض ذهبًا ولو قدّمه مقابل انفكاكه من النار، أولئك الذين لهم عذاب أليم، وما لهم من ناصرين يوم القيامة يدفعون عنهم العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• يجب الإيمان بجميع الأنبياء الذين أرسلهم الله تعالى، وجميع ما أنزل عليهم من الكتب، دون تفريق بينهم.
• لا يقبل الله تعالى من أحد دينًا أيًّا كان بعد بعثة النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا الإسلام الذي جاء به.
• مَنْ أصرَّ على الضلال، واستمر عليه، فقد يعاقبه الله بعدم توفيقه إلى التوبة والهداية.
• باب التوبة مفتوح للعبد ما لم يحضره الموت، أو تشرق الشمس من مغربها، فعندئذ لا تُقْبل منه التوبة.
• لا ينجي المرء يوم القيامة من عذاب النار إلا عمله الصالح، وأما المال فلو كان ملء الأرض لم ينفعه شيئًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (62)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*92 - لن تدركوا -أيها المؤمنون- ثواب أهل البر ومنزلتهم حتى تنفقوا في سبيل الله من أموالكم التي تحبونها، وما تنفقوا من شيء قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا فإن الله عليم بنياتكم وأعمالكم، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.
93 - جميع الأطعمة الطيبة كانت حلالًا لبني إسرائيل، ولم يُحَرَّم عليهم منها إلا ما حرَّمه يعقوب على نفسه قبل نزول التوراة، لا كما تزعم اليهود أن ذلك التحريم كان في التوراة، قل لهم -أيها النبي-: فأحضروا التوراة واقرؤوها إن كنتم صادقين في هذا الذي تدَّعونه، فبهتوا، ولم يأتوا بها. وهو مثال يدل على افتراء اليهود على التوراة وتحريف مضمونها.
94 - فمن افترى الكذب على الله بعد ظهور الحجة؛ بأن ما حَرَّمه يعقوب - عليه السلام - حَرَّمه على نفسه من غير تحريم من الله؛ فأولئك هم الظالمون لأنفسهم بترك الحق بعد ظهور حجته.
95 - قل -أيها النبي-: صدق الله فيما أخبر به عن يعقوب - عليه السلام -، وفي كل ما أنزل وشرع، فاتبعوا دين إبراهيم -عليه السلام-، فقد كان مائلًا عن الأديان كلها إلى دين الإسلام، ولم يشرك مع الله غيره أبدًا.
96 - إن أول بيت بني في الأرض للناس جميعًا من أجل عبادة الله هو بيت الله الحرام الذي بمكة، وهو بيت مبارك، كثير المنافع الدينية والدنيوية، وفيه هداية للعالمين جميعًا.
97 - في هذا البيت علامات ظاهرات على شرفه وفضله؛ كالمناسك والمشاعر، ومن هذه العلامات الحَجَر الذي قام عليه ابراهيم لما أراد رفع جدار الكعبة، ومنها أن من دخله يزول الخوف عنه ولا يناله أذى. ويجب لله على الناس قَصْد هذا البيت لأداء مناسك الحج، لمن كان منهم قادرًا على الوصول إليه، ومن كفر بفريضة الحج فإن الله غني عن هذا الكافر وعن العالمين أجمعين.
98 - قل -أيها النبي-: يا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى لِمَ تجحدون البراهين على صدق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ومنها براهين جاءت بها التوراة والإنجيل؟! والله مطلع على عملكم هذا شاهد عليه، وسيجازيكم به.
99 - قل -أيها النبي-: يا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى لِمَ تمنعون عن دين الله مَنْ آمن به من الناس تطلبون لدين الله ميلًا عن الحق إلى الباطل، ولأهله ضلالًا عن الهدى، وأنتم شهداء على أن هذا الدين هو الحق مصدق لما في كتبكم؟! وليس الله بغافل عما تعملون من الكفر به، والصد عن سبيله، وسيجازيكم به.
100 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، إن تطيعوا طائفة من أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى فيما يقولونه، وتقبلون رأيهم فيما يزعمونه؛ يُرْجِعُوكم إلى الكفر بعد الإيمان بسبب ما فيهم من الحسد والضلال عن الهدى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كَذِبُ اليهود على الله تعالى وأنبيائه، ومن كذبهم زعمهم أن تحريم يعقوب - عليه السلام - لبعض الأطعمة نزلت به التوراة.
• أعظم أماكن العبادة وأشرفها البيت الحرام، فهو أول بيت وضع لعبادة الله، وفيه من الخصائص ما ليس في سواه.
• ذَكَرَ الله وجوب الحج بأوكد ألفاظ الوجوب تأكيدًا لوجوبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (63)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*

*101 - وكيف تكفرون بالله بعد إيمانكم به، وأنتم معكم السبب الأعظم للثبات على الإيمان! فآيات الله تُقْرأ عليكم، ورسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يُبيِّنها لكم، ومن يَسْتمْسِك بكتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله؛ فقد وفّقه الله إلى طريق مستقيم لا اعوجاج فيه.
102 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، خافوا ربكم حق المَخَافة، وذلك باتباع أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وشكره على نعمه، واستمسكوا بدينكم حتى يأتيكم الموت وأنتم على ذلك.
103 - وتَمسَّكوا -أيها المؤمنون- بالكتاب والسُّنَّة، ولا ترتكبوا ما يوقعكم في التفرق، واذكروا إنعام الله عليكم حين كنتم أعداءً قبل الإسلام تتقاتلون على أقل الأسباب، فجمع بين قلوبكم بالإسلام، فصرتم بفضله إخوانًا في الدين، متراحمين متناصحين، وكنتم قبل ذلك مُشْرِفين على دخول النار بكفركم، فأنجاكم الله منها بالإسلام وهداكم للإيمان. وكما بيَّن لكم الله هذا يبين لكم ما يصلح أحوالكم في الدنيا والآخرة، لتهتدوا إلى طريق الرشاد وتسلكوا سبيل الاستقامة.
104 - ولتكن منكم -أيها المؤمنون- جماعة يدعون إلى كل خير يحبه الله، ويأمرون بالمعروف الذي دل عليه الشرع وحسَّنه العقل، وينهون عن المنكر الذي نهى عنه الشرع وقبَّحه العقل، والمتصفون بهذه الصفة هم أهل الفوز التام في الدنيا والآخرة.
105 - ولا تكونوا -أيها المؤمنون- مثل أهل الكتاب الذين تفرقوا فصاروا أحزابًا وشيعًا، واختلفوا في دينهم من بعد ما جاءتهم الآيات الواضحة من الله تعالى، وأولئك المذكورون لهم عذاب عظيم من الله.
106 - يقع عليهم هذا العذاب العظيم يوم القيامة، حين تَبْيَضُّ وجوه أهل الإيمان من الفرح والسعادة، وتَسْودُّ وجوه الكافرين من الحزن والكآبة، فأما الذين اسودَّت وجوههم في ذلك اليوم العظيم فيقال توبيخًا لهم: أكفرتم بتوحيد الله وعهدِه الذي أخذ عليكم بألا تشركوا به شيئًا، بعد تصديقكم وإقراركم؟! فذوقوا عذاب الله الذي أعده لكم بسبب كفركم.
107 - وأما الذين ابيضت وجوههم فمقامهم في جنات النعيم، خالدين فيها أبدًا، في نعيم لا يزول ولا يحول.
108 - تلك الآيات المتضمنة وعدَ الله ووعيدَه نقرؤها عليك -أيها النبي- بالصدق في الأخبار، والعدل في الأحكام، وما الله يريد ظلمًا لأي أحد من العالمين، بل لا يعذب أحدًا إلا بما كسبت يده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• متابعة أهل الكتاب في أهوائهم تقود إلى الضلال والبعد عن دين الله تعالى.
• الاعتصام بالكتاب والسُّنَة والاستمساك بهديهما أعظم وسيلة للثبات على الحق، والعصمة من الضلال والافتراق.
• الافتراق والاختلاف الواقع في هذه الأمة في قضايا الاعتقاد فيه مشابهة لمن سبق من أهل الكتاب.
• وجوب الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؛ لأن به فلاح الأمة وسبب تميزها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (64)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*109 - ولله تعالى وحده مُلْكُ ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، خَلْقًا وأَمْرًا، واليه تعالى مصير أمر كل خلقه فيجازي كلًّا منهم على قدر استحقاقه.
110 - كنتم - يا أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خير الأمم التي أخرجها الله للناس في إيمانكم وعملكم، وأنفع الناس للناس، تأمرون بالمعروف الذي: دل عليه الشرع وحسَّنه العقل، وتنهون عن المنكر الذي نهى عنه الشرع وقبَّحه العقل، وتؤمنون بالله إيمانًا جازمًا يصدقه العمل. ولو آمن أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لكان ذلك خيرًا لهم في دنياهم وآخرتهم. من أهل الكتاب قليل يؤمنون بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأكثرهم هم الخارجون عن دين الله وشريعته.
111 - ومهما كان منهم من عداوة فلن يضروكم - أيها المؤمنون - في دينكم ولا في أنفسكم إلا أذى بألسنتهم، من الطعن في الدين، والاستهزاء بكم ونحو ذلك، وإن قاتلوكم يَفِرُّوا منهزمين أمامكم، ولا يُنْصَرون عليكم أبدًا.
112 - جُعِل الهوان والصَّغار محيطًا باليهود مشتملًا عليهم أينما وُجِدوا، فلا يَأمَنون إلا بعهد أو أمن من الله تعالى أو من الناس، ورجعوا بغضب من الله، وجُعِلت عليهم الحاجة والفاقة محيطة بهم، ذلك الذي جُعل عليهم بسبب كفرهم بآيات الله، وقَتْلهم لأنبيائه ظلمًا، وذلك - أيضًا - بسبب عصيانهم وتجاوزهم لحدود الله. ولمَّا بيَّن الله حال غالب أهل الكتاب، بيَّن حال طائفة منهم مستقيمة على الحق قائمة به فقال:
113 - ليس أهل الكتاب متساوين في حالهم، بل منهم طائفة مستقيمة على دين الله، قائمة بأمر الله ونهيه، يقرؤون آيات الله في ساعات الليل وهم يُصَلُّون لله، كانت هذه الفئة قبل بعثة النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ومن أدرك منهم هذه البعثة أسلم.
114 - يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر إيمانًا جازمًا، ويأمرون بالمعروف والخير، وينهون عن المنكر والشر، ويبادرون إلى أفعال الخيرات، ويغتنمون مواسم الطاعات، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات من عباد الله الذين صلحت نياتهم وأعمالهم.
115 - وما يفعله هؤلاء من خير قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا فلن يضيع عليهم ثوابه، ولن ينقص أجره، والله عليم بالمتقين الذين يمتثلون أوامره ويجتنبون نواهيه، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أعظم ما يميز هذه الأمة وبه كانت خيريتها -بعد الإيمان بالله- الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.
• قضى الله تعالى بالذل على أهل الكتاب لفسقهم وإعراضهم عن دين الله، وعدم وفائهم بما أخذ عليهم من العهد.
• أهل الكتاب ليسوا على حال واحدة؛ فمنهم القائم بأمر الله، المتبع لدينه، الواقف عند حدوده، وهؤلاء لهم أعظم الأجر والثواب. وهذا قبل بعثة النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (65)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*116 - إن الذين كفروا بالله ورسله لن تدفع عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئًا، لن ترد عنهم عذابه، ولن تجلب لهم رحمته، بل ستزيدهم عذابًا وحسرة، وأولئك هم أصحاب النار الملازمون لها.
117 - مثل ما ينفقه هؤلاء الكافرون في وجوه البر، وما ينتظرونه من ثوابها؛ كمثل ريح فيها برد شديد أصابت زرْعَ قوم ظلموا أنفسهم بالمعاصي وغيرها، فأتلفت زرعهم، وقد رجوا منه خيرًا كثيرًا، فكما أتلفت هذه الريح الزرع فلم يُنتفع به، كذلك الكفر يبطل ثواب أعمالهم التي يرجونها، والله لم يظلمهم -تعالى عن ذلك- وإنما ظلموا أنفسهم بسبب كفرهم به وتكذيبهم رسله.
118 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، لا تتخذوا أَخلّاء وأصفياء من غير المؤمنين، تُطْلِعونهم على أسراركم وخَواصِّ أحوالكم، فهم لا يُقَصِّرون في طلب مضرتكم وفساد حالكم، يتمنون حصول ما يضركم ويشق عليكم، قد ظهرت الكراهية والعداوة على ألسنتهم، بالطعن في دينكم، والوقيعة بينكم، وإفشاء أسراركم، وما تكتمه صدورهم من الكراهية أعظم، قد بينا لكم -أيها المؤمنون- البراهين الواضحة على ما فيه مصالحكم في الدنيا والآخرة، إن كنتم تعقلون عن ربكم ما أنزل عليكم.
119 - ها أنتم - يا هؤلاء المؤمنون - تحبون أولئك القوم، وترجون لهم الخير، وهم لا يحبونكم، ولا يرجون لكم الخير، بل يبغضونكم، وأنتم تؤمنون بالكُتُبِ كُلها، ومنها كتبهم، وهم لا يؤمنون بالكتاب الذي أنزله الله على نبيكم، وإذا التقوكم قالوا بألسنتهم: صَدَّقْنا، وإذا انفرد بعضهم ببعض عَضُّوا أطراف أصابعهم غَمًا وغيظًا لما أنتم عليه من الوحدة، واجتماع الكلمة، وعزة الإسلام، ولما هم عليه من الذلة. قل - أيها النبي - لأولئك القوم: ابقوا على ما أنتم عليه حتى تموتوا غَمًّا وغيظًا، إن الله عليم بما في الصدور من الإيمان والكفر، والخير والشر.
120 - إن تصبكم -أيها المؤمنون- نعمة من نصر على عدو، أو زيادة في مال وولد؛ يصبهم الهم والحزن، وإن تصبكم مصيبة من نصر عدو أو نقص في مال وولد، يفرحوا بذلك، ويشمتوا بكم، وإن تصبروا على أوامره وأقداره، وتتقوا غضبه عليكم؛ لا يضركم مكرهم وأذاهم، إن الله بما يعملون من الكيد محيط، وسيردهم خائبين.
121 - واذكر -أيها النبي- حين خرجت أول النهار من المدينة لقتال المشركين في أُحد، حيث أَخَذْتَ تُنْزِلُ المؤمنين مواقعهم من القتال، فبيّنت لكل واحد منزله، والله سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بأفعالكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نَهْي المؤمنين عن موالاة الكافرين وجَعْلهم أَخِلّاء وأصفياء يُفْضَى إليهم بأحوال المؤمنين وأسرارهم.
• من صور عداوة الكافرين للمؤمنين فرحهم بما يصيب المؤمنين من بلاء ونقص، وغيظهم إن أصابهم خير.
• الوقاية من كيد الكفار ومكرهم تكون بالصبر وعدم إظهار الخوف، ثم تقوى الله والأخذ بأسباب القوة والنصر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (66)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*

*122 - اذكر -أيها النبي- ما وقع لفرقتين من المؤمنين من بني سَلِمَة، وبني حارثة، حين ضعفوا، وهَمُّوا بالرجوع حين رجع المنافقون، والله ناصر هؤلاء بتثبيتهم على القتال وصرفهم عما هَمُّوا به، وعلى الله وحده فليعتمد المؤمنون في كل أحوالهم.
123 - ولقد نصركم الله على المشركين في معركة بدر وأنتم مستضعفون وذلك لقلة عددكم وعتادكم، فاتقوا الله لعلكم تشكرون نعمه عليكم.
124 - اذكر -أيها النبي- حين قلت للمؤمنين مثبتًا لهم في معركة بدر بعدما سمعوا بمَدَدٍ يأتي للمشركين: ألن يكفيكم أن يعينكم الله بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة منزلين منه سبحانه لتقويتكم في قتالكم؟!
125 - بلى، إن ذلك يكفيكم. ولكم بشارة بعون آخر من الله: إن صبرتم على القتال، واتقيتم الله، وجاء المدد إلى أعدائكم من ساعتهم مسرعين إليكم، إن حصل ذلك فإن ربكم سيعينكم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة معلمين أنفسهم وخيولهم بعلامة ظاهرة.
126 - وما جعل الله هذا العون وهذا الإمداد بالملائكة إلا خبرًا سارًّا لكم، تطمئن قلوبكم به، وإلا فإن النصر حقيقة لا يكون بمجرد هذه الأسباب الظاهرة، وإنما النصر حقًّا من عند الله العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في تقديره وتشريعه.
127 - هذا النصر الذي تحقق لكم في غزوة بدر أراد به أن يهلك طائفة من الذين كفروا بالقتل، ويخزي طائفة أخرى، ويغيظهم بهزيمتهم، فيرجعوا بفشل وذل.
128 - لما دعا الرسول على رؤساء المشركين بالهلاك بعد ما وقع منهم في أُحد؛ قال الله له: ليس لك من أمرهم شيء، بل الأمر لله، فاصبر إلى أن يقضي الله بينكم، أو يوفقهم للتوبة فيسلموا، أو يستمروا على كفرهم فيعذبهم، فإنهم ظالمون مستحقون للعذاب.
129 - ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض خَلْقًا وتدبيرًا، يغفر الذنوب لمن يشاء من عباده برحمته، ويعذب من يشاء بعد الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
130 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، تجنَّبوا أخذ الربا زيادة مضاعفة على رؤوس أموالكم التي أقرضتموها، كما يفعل أهل الجاهلية، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، لعلكم تنالون ما تطلبون من خير الدنيا والآخرة.
131 - واجعلوا بينكم وبين النار التي أعدها الله للكافرين به وقاية؛ وذلك بعمل الصالحات وترك المحرمات.
132 - وأطيعوا الله ورسوله بامتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي، لعلكم تنالون الرحمة في الدنيا والآخرة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية التذكير بالنعم والنقم التي تنزل بالناس حتى يعتبر بها المرء.
• من أعظم أسباب تَنَزُّل نصر الله على عباده ورحمته ولطفه بهم: التزامُ التقوى، والصبر على شدائد القتال.
• الأمر كله لله تعالى، فيحكم بما يشاء، ويقضي بما أراد، والمؤمن الحق يُسَلِّم لله تعالى أمره، وينقاد لحكمه.
• الذنوب -ومنها الربا- من أعظم أسباب خِذلان العبد، ولا سيما في مواطن الشدائد والصعاب.
• مجيء النهي عن الربا بين آيات غزوة أُحد ليشعر بشمول الإسلام في شرائعه وترابطها بحيث يشير إلى بعضها في وسط الحديث عن بعض.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (67)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*

*133 - وبادروا وسابقوا إلى فعل الخيرات، والتقرب إلى الله بأنواع الطاعات؛ لتنالوا مغفرة من الله عظيمة، وتدخلوا جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض، هَيَّأها الله للمتقين من عباده.
134 - المتقون هم الذين يبذلون أموالهم في سبيل الله، في حال اليسر والعسر، والمانعون غضبهم مع القدرة على الانتقام، والمتجاوزون عمن ظلمهم، والله يحب المحسنين المتصفين بمثل هذه الأخلاق.
135 - وهم الذين إذا فعلوا كبيرة من الذنوب، أو نقصوا حظ أنفسهم بارتكاب ما دون الكبائر، ذكروا الله تعالى، وتذكروا وعيده للعاصين، ووَعْده للمتقين، فطلبوا من ربهم نادمين ستر ذنوبهم وعدم مؤاخذتهم بها؛ لأنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا الله وحده، ولم يصروا على ذنوبهم، وهم يعلمون أنهم مذنبون، وأن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعًا.
136 - أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات الحميدة، والخصال المجيدة، ثوابهم أن يستر الله ذنوبهم، ويتجاوز عنها، ولهم في الآخرة جنات تجري من تحت قصورها الأنهار، مقيمين فيها أبدًا، ونِعْم ذلك الجزاء للعاملين بطاعة الله.
137 - ولما ابتُلي المؤمنون بما نزل بهم يوم أُحد قال الله معزيًا لهم: قد مضت من قبلكم سُنن إلهية في إهلاك الكافرين، وجعل العاقبة للمؤمنين بعد ابتلائهم، فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا معتبرين كيف كان مصير المكذبين لله ورسله، خلت ديارهم، وزال ملكهم.
138 - هذا القرآن الكريم بيان للحق وتحذير من الباطل للناس أجمعين، وهو دلالة إلى الهدى، وزاجر للمتقين؛ لأنهم هم المنتفعون بما فيه من الهدى والرشاد.
139 - ولا تضعفوا -أيها المؤمنون- ولا تحزنوا على ما أصابكم يوم أُحد -ولا ينبغي ذلك لكم، فأنتم الأعلون بإيمانكم، والأعلون بعون الله ورجائكم نصره، إن كنتم مؤمنين بالله ووعده لعباده المتقين.
140 - إن أصابكم -أيها المؤمنون- جِرَاح وقَتْل يوم أُحد، فقد أصاب الكفار جرَاح وقَتْل مثل ما أصابكم، والأيام يصرفها الله بين الناس مؤمنهم وكافرهم بما شاء من نصر وهزيمة؛ لحِكَم بالغَة؛ منها: ليَظْهَر المؤمنون حقيقةً من المنافقين، ومنها: ليُكْرِم من يشاء بالشهادة في سبيله، والله لا يحب الظالمين لأنفسهم بترك الجهاد في سبيله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الترغيب في المسارعة إلى عمل الصالحات اغتنامًا للأوقات، ومبادرة للطاعات قبل فواتها.
• من صفات المتقين التي يستحقون بها دخول الجنة: الإنفاق في كل حال، وكظم الغيظ، والعفو عن الناس، والإحسان إلى الخلق.
• النظر في أحوال الأمم السابقة من أعظم ما يورث العبرة والعظة لمن كان له قلب يعقل به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (68)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*

*141 - ومن هذه الحكم تَطْهيرُ المؤمنين من ذنوبهم، وتخليص صَفِّهم من المنافقين، وليُهْلِك الكافرين ويمحوهم.
142 - أظننتم -أيها المؤمنون- أنكم تدخلون الجنة دون ابتلاء وصبرٍ يظهر به المجاهدون في سبيل الله حقيقةً، والصابرون على البلاء الذي يصيبهم فيه؟!
143 - ولقد كنتم -أيها المؤمنون- تتمنون لقاء الكفار لتنالوا الشهادة في سبيل الله، كما نالها إخوانكم في يوم بدر من قبل أن تلاقوا أسباب الموت وشدته، فها قد رأيتم في يوم أُحد ما تمنيتم، وأنتم تنظرون له عيانًا.
ولما شاع في الناس يوم أحد أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قُتِل، أنزل الله معاتبًا من قعد من المؤمنين عن القتال بسبب ذلك فقال:

144 - وما محمد إلا رسول من جنس من سبقه من رسل الله الذين ماتوا أو قتلوا، أفإن مات هو أو قتل ارتددتم عن دينكم، وتركتم الجهاد؟! ومن يرتد منكم عن دينه فلن يضر الله شيئًا؛ إذ هو القوي العزيز، وإنما يضر المرتد نفسه بتعريضها لخسارة الدنيا والآخرة، وسيجزي الله الشاكرين له أحسن الجزاء بثباتهم على دينه، وجهادهم في سبيله.
145 - وما كانت نفس لتموت إلا بقضاء الله، بعد أن تستوفي المدة التي كتبها الله وجعلها أجلًا لها، لا تزيد عنها ولا تنقص. ومن يُرِد ثواب الدنيا بعمله نعطه بقدر ما قُدِّر له منها، ولا نصيب له في الآخرة، ومن يُرِد بعمله ثواب الله في الآخرة نعطه ثوابها، وسنجزي الشاكرين لربهم جزاءً عظيمًا.
146 - وكم من نبي من أنبياء الله قاتل معه جماعات من أتباعه كثيرة، فما جَبُنُوا عن الجهاد لما أصابهم من قتل وجراح في سبيل الله، وما ضعفوا عن قتال العدو، وما خضعوا له، بل صبروا وثبتوا، والله يحب الصابرين على الشدائد والمكاره في سبيله.
147 - وما كان قول هؤلاء الصابرين لمَّا نزل بهم هذا البلاء إلا أن قالوا: ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وتجاوُزَنا الحدود في أمرنا، وثبت أقدامنا عند ملاقاة عدونا، وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين بك.
148 - فآتاهم الله ثواب الدنيا بنصرهم والتمكين لهم، وآتاهم الثواب الحسن في الآخرة بالرضا عنهم، والنعيم المقيم في جنات النعيم، والله يحب المحسنين في عبادتهم ومعاملتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الابتلاء سُنَّة إلهية يتميز بها المجاهدون الصادقون الصابرون من غيرهم.
• يجب ألا يرتبط الجهاد في سبيل الله والدعوة إليه بأحد من البشر مهما علا قدره ومقامه.
• أعمار الناس وآجالهم ثابتة عند الله تعالى، لا يزيدها الحرص على الحياة، ولا ينقصها الإقدام والشجاعة.
• تختلف مقاصد الناس ونياتهم، فمنهم من يريد ثواب الله، ومنهم من يريد الدنيا، وكل سيُجازَى على نيَّته وعمله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (69)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*

*149 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، إن تطيعوا الذين كفروا من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين، فيما يأمرونكم به من الضلال، يُرْجِعُوكم بعد إيمانكم إلى ما كنتم عليه كفارًا، فترجعوا خاسرين في الدنيا والآخرة.
150 - هؤلاء الكافرون لن ينصروكم إذا أطعتموهم، بل الله هو ناصركم على أعدائكم، فأطيعوه، وهو سبحانه خير الناصرين، فلا تحتاجون لأحد بعده.
151 - سنلقي في قلوب الذين كفروا بالله الخوف الشديد، حتى لا يستطيعوا الثبات لقتالكم بسبب إشراكهم بالله آلهةً عبدوها بأهوائهم، لم ينزل عليهم بها حجة، ومُسْتقرُّهم الذي يرجعون إليه في الآخرة هو النار، وبئس مستقر الظالمين النار.
152 - ولقد أنجزكم الله ما وعدكم به من النصر على أعدائكم يوم أُحد، حين كنتم تقتلونهم قتلًا شديدًا بإذنه تعالى، حتى إذا جَبُنْتُم وضعفتم عن الثبات على ما أمركم به الرسول واختلفتم بين البقاء في مواقعكم أو تركها وجمع الغنائم، وعصيتم الرسول في أمره لكم بالبقاء في مواقعكم على كل حال، وقع ذلك منكم من بعد ما أراكم الله ما تحبونه من النصر على أعدائكم، منكم من يريد غنائم الدنيا، وهم الذين تركوا مواقعهم، ومنكم من يريد ثواب الآخرة، وهم الذين بقوا في مواقعهم مطيعين أمر الرسول، ثم حَوَّلكم الله عنهم، وسلَّطهم عليكم؛ ليختبركم، فيظهر المؤمن الصابر على البلاء ممَّن زلت قدمه، وضعفت نفسه، ولقد عفا الله عنكم ما ارتكبتموه من المخالفة لأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صاحب فضل عظيم على المؤمنين حيث هداهم للإيمان، وعفا عنهم سيئاتهم، وأثابهم على مصائبهم.
153 - اذكروا -أيها المؤمنون- حين كنتم تُبْعِدون في الأرض هاربين يوم أحد، لما أصابكم الفشل بمخالفة أمر الرسول، ولا ينظر أحد منكم لأحد، والرسول يدعوكم من خلفكم بينكم وبين المشركين قائلًا: إليَّ عبادَ الله، إليَّ عبادَ الله، فجازاكم الله على هذا ألمًا وضيقًا بما فاتكم من النصر والغنيمة، يتبعه ألم وضيق، وبما شاع بينكم من قَتْل النبي، وقد أنزل بكم هذا لكي لا تحزنوا على ما فاتكم من النصر والغنيمة، ولا ما أصابكم من قتل وجراح، بعدما علمتم أن النبي لم يُقْتل، حيث هانت عليكم كل مصيبة وألم، والله خبير بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أحوال قلوبكم، ولا أعمال جوارحكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التحذير من طاعة الكفار والسير في أهوائهم، فعاقبة ذلك الخسران في الدنيا والآخرة.
• إلقاء الرعب في قلوب أعداء الله صورةٌ من صور نصر الله لأوليائه المؤمنين.
• من أعظم أسباب الهزيمة في المعركة التعلق بالدنيا والطمع في مغانمها، ومخالفة أمر قائد الجيش.
• من دلائل فضل الصحابة أن الله يعقب بالمغفرة بعد ذكر خطئهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (70)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

* 



*154 - ثم أنزل عليكم بعد الألم والضيق طمأنينة وثقة، جَعلت طائفة منكم -وهم الواثقون بوعد الله- يغطيهم النعاس مما في قلوبهم من أمن وسكينة، وطائفة أخرى لم ينلهم أمن ولا نعاس، وهم المنافقون الذين لا هَمَّ لهم إلا سلامة أنفسهم، فهم في قلق وخوف، ويظنون بالله ظن السوء، من أن الله لا ينصر رسوله ولا يؤيد عباده، كظن أهل الجاهلية الذين لم يَقْدُروا الله حق قدره، يقول هؤلاء المنافقون لجهلهم بالله: ليس لنا من رأيٍ في أمر الخروج إلى القتال، ولو كان لنا ما خرجنا، قل - أيها النبي - مجيبًا هؤلاء: إن الأمر كله لله، فهو الذي يُقدِّر ما يشاء، ويحكم ما يريد، وهو من قدَّر خروجكم. وهؤلاء المنافقون يخفون في أنفسهم من الشك وظن السوء ما لا يظهرون لك، حيث يقولون: لو كان لنا في الخروج رأي ما قُتِلنا في هذا المكان، قل -أيها النبي- ردًّا عليهم: لو كنتم في بيوتكم بعيدين عن مواطن القتل والموت؛ لخرج من كَتبَ الله عليه القتل منكم إلى حيث يكون قَتْلهم. وما كتب الله ذلك إلا ليختبر ما في صدوركم من نيات ومقاصد، ويميز ما فيها من إيمان ونفاق، والله عليم بالذي في صدور عباده لا يخفى عليه شيء منها.
155 - إن الذين انهزموا منكم - يا أصحاب محمد - يوم التقى جَمْعُ المشركين في أُحدٍ بجمع المسلمين، إنما حملهم الشيطان على الزلل بسبب بعض ما اكتسبوه من المعاصي، ولقد عفا الله عنهم فلم يؤاخذهم بها فضلًا منه ورحمة، إن الله غفور لمن تاب، حليم لا يعاجل بالعقوبة.
156 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، لا تكونوا مثل الكفار من المنافقين، ويقولون لأقاربهم إذا سافروا يطلبون رزقًا، أو كانوا غُزَاة فماتوا أو قتلوا: لو كانوا عندنا ولم يخرجوا، ولم يغزوا لم يموتوا ولم يقتلوا، جعل الله هذا الاعتقاد في قلوبهم ليزدادوا ندامة وحزنًا في قلوبهم، والله وحده هو الذي يحيي ويميت بمشيئته، لا يمنع قَدَرَه قعود ولا يُعَجلُه خروج، والله بما تعملون بصير، لا تخفى عليه أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
157 - ولئن قتلتم في سبيل الله أو متُّم -أيها المؤمنون- ليَغْفرنَّ الله لكم مغفرة عظيمة، ويرحمكم رحمة منه، هي خير من هذه الدنيا وما يجمع أهلها فيها من نعيمها الزائل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجهل بالله تعالى وصفاته يُورث سوء الاعتقاد وفساد الأعمال.
• آجال العباد مضروبة محدودة، لا يُعجِّلها الإقدام والشجاعة، ولايؤخرها الجبن والحرص.
• من سُنَّة الله تعالى الجارية ابتلاء عباده؛ ليميز الخبيث من الطيب.
• من أعظم المنازل وأكرمها عند الله تعالى منازل الشهداء في سبيله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (71)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*158 - ولئن مُتُّم على أي حال كان موتكم، أو قُتِلتم؛ فإلى الله وحده ترجعون جميعًا؛ ليجازيكم على أعمالكم.
159 - فبسبب رحمة من الله عظيمة كان خُلُقك -أيها النبي- سهلًا مع أصحابك، ولو كنت شديدًا في قولك وفعلك، قاسي القلب لتفرقوا عنك، فتجاوز عنهم تقصيرهم في حقك، واطلب لهم المغفرة، واطلب رأيهم فيما يحتاج إلى مشورة، فإذا عقدت عزمك على أمر بعد المشاورة فامض فيه، وتوكل على الله، إن الله يحب المتوكلين عليه فيوفقهم ويؤيدهم.
160 - إن يؤيدكم الله بإعانته ونصره فلا أحد يغلبكم، ولو اجتمع عليكم أهل الأرض، وإذا ترك نصركم ووَكَلكم إلى أنفسكم فلا أحد يستطيع أن ينصركم من بعده، فالنصر بيده وحده، وعلى الله فليعتمد المؤمنون لا على أحد سواه.
161 - ما كان لنبي من الأنبياء أن يخون بأخذ شيء من الغنيمة غير ما اختصه به الله، ومن يَخُنْ منكم بأخذ شيء من الغنيمة، يُعاقَب بأن يُفضح يوم القيامة، فيأتي حاملًا ما أخذه أمام الخلق، ثم تُعطى كل نفس جزاء ما اكتسبته تامًّا غير منقوص، وهم لا يُظلمون بزيادة سيئاتهم، ولا بنقص حسناتهم.
162 - لا يستوي عند الله من اتبع ما ينال به رضوان الله من الإيمان والعمل الصالح، ومن كفر بالله وعَمِلَ السيئات، فرجع بغضب شديد من الله، ومستقره جهنم وساءت مرجعًا ومستقرًا.
163 - هم متفاوتون في منازلهم في الدنيا والآخرة عند الله، والله بصير بما يعملون، لا يخفى عليه شيء، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.
164 - لقد أنعم الله على المؤمنين وأحسن إليهم حين بعث فيهم رسولًا من جنسهم، يقرأ عليهم القرآن، ويطهِّرهم من الشرك والأخلاق الرذيلة، ويعلمهم القرآن والسُّنَّة، وقد كانوا من قبل بعثة هذا الرسول في ضلال واضح عن الهدى والرشاد.
165 - أعندما أصابتكم -أيها المؤمنون- مصيبة حين هُزمتم في أُحد، وقُتِل منكم من قُتِل، قد أصبتم من عدوكم ضِعْفَيها من القتلى والأسرى يوم بدر، قلتم: من أين أصابنا هذا ونحن مؤمنون، ونبي الله فينا؟! قل -أيها النبي-: ما أصابكم من ذلك جاءكم بسببكم حين تنازعتم، وعصيتم الرسول، إن الله على كل شيء قدير؛ فينصر من يشاء، ويخذل من يشاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• النصر الحقيقي من الله تعالى، فهو القوي الذي لا يُحارَب، والعزيز الذي لا يُغالَب.
• لا تستوي في الدنيا حال من اتبع هدى الله وعمل به وحال من أعرض وكذب به، كما لا تستوي منازلهم في الآخرة.
• ما ينزل بالعبد من البلاء والمحن هو بسبب ذنوبه، وقد يكون ابتلاءً ورَفْع درجات، والله يعفو ويتجاوز عن كثير منها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (72)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية
*


*166 - وما حدث لكم من القَتْل والجِرَاح والهزيمة يوم أحد حين التقى جمعكم وجَمْعُ المشركين، فهو بإذن الله وقدره؛ لحكمة بالغة حتى يظهر المؤمنون الصادقون.
167 - وليظهر المنافقون الذين لمَّا قيل لهم: قاتلوا في سبيل الله، أو ادفعوا بتكثيركم سواد المسلمين؛ قالوا: لو نعلم أنه يكون قتال لاتبعناكم لكنه لا نرى أنه يكون بينكم وبين القوم قتال، هم في حالهم وقتئذٍ أقرب إلى ما يدل على كفرهم مما يدل على إيمانهم، يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم، والله أعلم بما يُبْطِنونه في صدورهم، وسيعاقبهم عليه.
168 - هم الذين تخلَّفوا عن القتال، وقالوا لقراباتهم الذين أصيبوا يوم أُحد: لو أنهم أطاعونا ولم يخرجوا للقتال لَمَّا قتلوا، قل - أيها النبي - ردًّا عليهم: فادفعوا عن أنفسكم الموت إذا نزل بكم إن كنتم صادقين فيما ادعيتموه من أنهم لو أطاعوكم ما قتلوا، وأن سبب نجاتكم من الموت هو القعود عن الجهاد في سبيل الله.
169 - ولا تظنن -أيها النبي- أن الذين قُتلوا في الجهاد في سبيل الله أموات، بل هم أحياء حياة خاصة عند ربهم في دار كرامته، يرزقون من أنواع النعيم الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله.
170 - قد غمرتهم السعادة، وشملتهم الفرحة، بما مَنَّ الله عليهم من فضله، ويأملون وينتظرون أن يلحق بهم إخوانهم الذين بقوا في الدنيا، أنهم إن قتلوا في الجهاد فسينالون من الفضل مثلهم، ولا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه من أمر الآخرة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا.
171 - ويفرحون مع هذا بثواب كبير ينتظرهم من الله، وزيادة على الثواب عظيمة، وأنه تعالى لا يُبْطل أجر المؤمنين به، بل يوفيهم أجورهم كاملة، ويزيدهم عليها.
172 - الذين استجابوا لأمر الله ورسوله عندما دُعوا إلى الخروج للقتال في سبيل الله، وملاقاة المشركين في غزوة "حمراء الأسد" التي أعقبت أُحُدًا بعدما أصابتهم الجروح يوم أُحُد، فلم تمنعهم جروحهم من تلبية نداء الله ورسوله. للذين أحسنوا منهم في أعمالهم، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، أجر عظيم من الله، وهو الجنة.
173 - الذين قال لهم بعض المشركين: إن قريشًا بقيادة أبي سفيان قد جمعوا لكم جموعًا كثيرة لقتالكم والقضاء عليكم فاحذروهم واتقوا لقاءهم، فزادهم هذا الكلام والتخويف تصديقًا بالله وثقة بوعده، فخرجوا إلى لقائهم وهم يقولون: يكفينا الله تعالى، وهو نِعْمَ من نفوِّض إليه أمرنا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من سنن الله تعالى أن يبتلي عباده؛ ليتميز المؤمن الحق من المنافق، وليُعلم الصادق من الكاذب.
• عِظَم منزلة الجهاد والشهادة في سبيل الله وثواب أهله عند الله تعالى حيث ينزلهم الله تعالى بأعلى المنازل.
• فضل الصحابة وبيان علو منزلتهم في الدنيا والآخرة؛ لما بذلوه من أنفسهم وأموالهم في سبيل الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (73)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*174 - فرجعوا بعد خروجهم إلى "حمراء الأسد" بثواب عظيم من الله، وزيادة في درجاتهم، وسلامة من عدوهم فلم يصبهم قَتْل ولا جِرَاح، واتبعوا ما يرضي الله عنهم من التزام طاعته والكف عن معصيته، والله صاحب فضل عظيم على عباده المؤمنين.
175 - إنما المُخوِّف لكم الشيطان، يرهبكم بأنصاره وأعوانه، فلا تجبنوا عنهم، فإنهم لا حول لهم ولا قوة، وخافوا بالتزام طاعته، إن كنتم مؤمنين به حقًّا.
176 - ولا يُوقِعْك في الحزن -أيها الرسول- الذين يسارعون في الكفر مرتدين على أعقابهم من أهل النفاق، فإنهم لن ينالوا الله بأي ضرر، وإنما يضرون أنفسهم ببعدهم عن الإيمان بالله وطاعته، يريد الله بخذلانهم وعدم توفيقهم ألا يكون لهم نصيب في نعيم الآخرة، ولهم فيها عذاب عظيم في النار.
177 - إن الذين استبدلوا الكفر بالإيمان لن يضروا الله أي شيء، إنما يضرون أنفسهم، ولهم عذاب أليم في الآخرة.
178 - ولا يظنن الذين كفروا بربهم، وعاندوا شرعه، أن إمهالهم وإطالة عمرهم على ما هم عليه من كفرٍ خيرٌ لأنفسهم، ليس الأمر كما ظنوا، وإنما نمهلهم ليزدادوا إثمًا بكثرة المعاصي على إثمهم، ولهم عذاب مُذِلّ.
179 - ما كان من حكمة الله أن يَدَعَكم -أيها المؤمنون- على ما أنتم عليه من اختلاط بالمنافقين وعدم تمايز بينكم، وعدم تبين المؤمنين حقًّا، حتى يميزكم بأنواع التكاليف والابتلاءات، ليظهر المؤمن الطيب من المنافق الخبيث. وما كان من حكمة الله أن يطلعكم على الغيب فتُميزوا بين المؤمن والمنافق، ولكن الله يختار من رسله من يشاء، فيطلعه على بعض الغيب؛ كما أطلع نبيه محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على حال المنافقين، فحقِّقوا إيمانكم بالله ورسوله، وأن تؤمنوا حقًّا وتتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه فلكم ثواب عظيم عند الله.
180 - ولا يظنن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من النعمٍ تفضُّلًا منه، فيمنعون حق الله فيها، لا يظنُّوا أن ذلك خير لهم، بل هو شر لهم؛ لأن ما بخلوا به سيكون طَوْقًا يُطَوَّقون به يوم القيامة في أعناقهم يعذبون به، ولله وحده يؤول ما في السماوات والأرض، وهو الحي بعد فناء خلقه كلهم، والله عليم بدقائق ما تعملون، وسيجازيكم عليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ينبغي للمؤمن ألا يلتفت إلى تخويف الشيطان له بأعوانه وأنصاره من الكافرين، فإن الأمر كله لله تعالى.
• لا ينبغي للعبد أن يغتر بإمهال الله له، بل عليه المبادرة إلى التوبة، ما دام في زمن المُهلة قبل فواتها.
• البخيل الذي يمنع فضل الله عليه إنما يضر نفسه بحرمانها المتاجرة مع الله الكريم الوهاب، وتعريضها للعقوبة يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (74)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*



*181 - لقد سمع الله قول اليهود حين قالوا: "إن الله فقير حيث طلب منا القرض، ونحن أغنياء بما عندنا من أموال" سنكتب ما قالوا من الإفك والفرية على ربهم وقتلهم أنبياءهم بغير حق، ونقول لهم: ذوقوا العذاب المحرق في النار.
182 - ذلك العذاب بسبب ما قدمت أيديكم -أيها اليهود- من المعاصي والمخازي، وبأن الله ليس يظلم أحدًا من عبيده.
183 - وهم الذين قالوا كذبًا وافتراء: إن الله أوصانا في كتبه وعلى ألسنة أنبيائه ألا نؤمن لرسول حتى يأتينا بما يصدق قوله، وذلك بأن يتقرب إلى الله بصدقة تُحْرقُها نار تنزل من السماء، فكذبوا على الله في نسبة الوصية إليه، وفي حصر دلائل صدق الرسل فيما ذكروا، ولهذا أمر الله نبيه محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقول لهم: قد جاءكم رسل من قبلي بالبراهين الواضحة على صدقهم، وبالذي ذكرتم من القُربان الذي تحرقه نار من السماء، فلِمَ كذبتموهم وقتلتموهم إن كنتم صادقين فيما تقولون؟!
184 - فإن كذبوك -أيها النبي- فلا تحزن، فهي عادة الكافرين، فقد كُذب رسل كثر من قبلك، جاؤوا بالأدلة الواضحة، وبالكتب المشتملة على المواعظ والرقائق، والكتاب الهادي بما فيه من الأحكام والشرائع.
185 - كل نفس مهما تكن لا بد أن تذوق الموت، فلا يغتر مخلوق بهذه الدنيا، وفي يوم القيامة تعطون أجور أعمالكم كاملة غير منقوصة، فمن أبعده الله عن النار وأدخله الجنة؛ فقد نال ما يرجو من الخير، ونجا مما يخاف من الشر، وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع زائل، ولا يتعلق بها إلا المخدوع.
186 - لتُختبرنّ -أيها المؤمنون- في أموالكم، بأداء الحقوق الواجبة فيها، وبما ينزل بها من مصائب، ولتختبرُنَّ في أنفسكم بالقيام بتكاليف الشريعة، وما ينزل بكم من أنواع البلاء، ولتسمعُنّ من الذين أُعطوا الكتب من قبلكم ومن الذين أشركوا شيئًا كثيرًا مما يؤذيكم من الطعن فيكم وفي دينكم، وإن تصبروا على ما يصيبكم من أنواع المصائب والابتلاءات، وتتقوا الله بفعل ما أمر وتَرْك ما نهى، فإن ذلك من الأمور التي تحتاج إلى عزم، ويتنافس فيها المتنافسون.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• من سوء فعال اليهود وقبيح أخلاقهم اعتداؤهم على أنبياء الله بالتكذيب والقتل.
• كل فوز في الدنيا فهو ناقص، وإنما الفوز التام في الآخرة، بالنجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
• من أنواع الابتلاء الأذى الذي ينال المؤمنين في دينهم وأنفسهم من قِبَل أهل الكتاب والمشركين، والواجب حينئذ الصبر وتقوى الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (75)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*

*187 - واذكر, -أيها النبي- حين أخذ الله العهد المؤكد على علماء أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى؛ لتُوضِّحُنَّ للناس كتاب الله، ولا تكتمون ما فيه من الهدى، ولا ما دل عليه من نبوة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فما كان منهم إلا أن طرحوا العهد، ولم يلتفتوا إليه، فكتموا الحق وأظهروا الباطل، واستبدلوا بعهد الله ثمنًا زهيدًا، كالجاه والمال الذي قد ينالونه، فبئس هذا الثمن الذي يستبدلونه بعهد الله.
188 - لا تظنن - يا أيها النبي - أن الذين يفرحون بما فعلوا من القبائح، ويحبون أن يمدحهم الناس بما لم يفعلوه من الخير، لا تظننهم بمَنْجاة من العذاب وسلامة، بل محلهم جهنم، ولهم فيها عذاب موجع.
189 - ولله وحده دون غيره ملك السماوات والأرض وما فيهما خَلْقًا وتدبيرًا، والله على كل شيء قدير.
190 - إن في إيجاد السماوات والأرض من عَدَم على غير مثال سابق، وفي تعاقب الليل والنَّهار، وتفاوتهما طولًا وقِصَرًا؛ لدلائلَ واضحة لأصحاب العقول السليمة، تدلهم على خالق الكون المستحق للعبادة وحده.
191 - وهم الذين يذكرون الله على كل
أحوالهم، في حال قيامهم، وحال جلوسهم،
وفي حال اضطجاعهم، ويُعْمِلون فكرَهم في خلق السماوات والأرض؛ قائلين: يا ربنا، ما خلقت هذا الخلق العظيم عبثًا، تنزَّهت عن العبث، فجنِّبنا عذاب النار بتوفيقنا للصالحات وحِفْظِنا من السيئات.

192 - فإنك -يا ربنا- من تدخل النار من خلقك فقد أهنته وفضحته، وليس للظالمين يوم القيامة من أعوان يمنعون عنهم عذاب الله وعقابه.
193 - ربنا إننا سمعنا داعيًا للإيمان - وهو نبيك محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدعو قائلًا: آمنوا بالله ربكم إلهًا واحدًا، فآمنا بما يدعو إليه، واتبعنا شريعته، فاستر ذنوبنا فلا تفضحنا، وتجاوز عن سيئاتنا فلا تؤاخذنا بها، وتوفنا مع الصالحين بتوفيقنا لفعل الخيرات وترك السيئات.
194 - ربنا وأعطنا ما وعدتنا على ألسنة رسلك، من الهداية والنصر في الدنيا، ولا تفضحنا يوم القيامة بدخول النار، إنك - يا ربنا - كريم لا تُخْلف وعدك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من صفات علماء السوء من أهل الكتاب: كَتْم العلم، واتباع الهوى، والفرح بمدح الناس مع سوء سرائرهم وأفعالهم.
• التفكر في خلق الله تعالى في السماوات والأرض وتعاقب الأزمان يورث اليقين بعظمة الله وكمال الخضوع له -عَزَّ وَجَلَّ-.
• دعاء الله وخضوع القلب له تعالى من أكمل مظاهر العبودية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (76)**
(سُوْرَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ)
مدنية

*


*195 - فأجاب ربهم دعاءهم: بأني لا أضيع ثواب أعمالكم قَلَّت أو كثرت، سواء كان العامل ذكرًا أو أنثى، فحكم بعضكم من بعض في الملة واحد، لا يُزاد لذَكَرٍ، ولا يُنقص لأنثى، فالذين هاجروا في سبيل الله، وأخرجهم الكفار من ديارهم، وأصابهم الأذى بسبب طاعتهم لربهم، وقاتلوا في سبيل الله وقُتِلُوا لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا -لأغفِرن لهم سيئاتهم يوم القيامة، ولأتجاوزن عنها، ولأُدخلنهم جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها، ثوابًا من عند الله، والله عنده الجزاء الحسن الذي لا مثل له.
196 - لا يخدعنك -أيها النبي- تنقُّل الكافرين في البلاد، وتَمَكُّنهم منها، وسعة تجاراتهم وأرزاقهم فتشعر بالهَمِّ والغم من حالهم.
197 - فهذه الدنيا متاع قليل لا دوام له، ثم بعد ذلك يكون مصيرهم الذي يرجعون إليه يوم القيامة: جهنم، وبئس الفِراشُ لهم النار.
198 - لكنِ الذين اتقوا ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه لهم جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، جزاءً مُعَدًّا لهم من عند الله تعالى، وما أعده الله للصالحين من عباده خير وأفضل مما يتقلب فيه الكفار من ملذات الدنيا.
199 - ليس أهل الكتاب سواء، فإن منهم طائفة يؤمنون بالله وبما أنزل إليكم من الحق والهدى، ويؤمنون بما أنزل إليهم في كتبهم، لا يفرقون بين رسل الله، خاضعين متذللين لله، رغبة فيما عنده، لا يستبدلون بآيات الله ثمنًا قليلًا من متاع الدنيا، أولئك الموصوفون بهذه الصفات لهم ثوابهم العظيم عند ربهم، إن الله سريع الحساب على الأعمال سريع الجزاء عليها.
20 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، اصبروا على تكاليف الشريعة، وعلى ما يعرض لكم من مصائب الدنيا، وغالبوا الكفار في الصبر فلا يكونوا أشد صبرًا منكم، وأقيموا على الجهاد في سبيل الله، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، لعلكم تنالون مطلوبكم بالسلامة من النار ودخول الجنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأذى الذي ينال المؤمن في سبيل الله فيضطره إلى الهجرة والخروج والجهاد من أعظم أسباب تكفير الذنوب ومضاعفة الأجور.
• ليستِ العبرة بما قد يُنَعَّم به الكافر في الدنيا من المال والمتاع وإن عَظُم؛ لأن الدنيا زائلة، وإنما العبرة بحقيقة مصيره في الآخرة في دار الخلود.
• من أهل الكتاب من يشهدون بالحق الذي في كتبهم، فيؤمنون بما أنزل إليهم وبما أنزل على المؤمنين، فهؤلاء لهم أجرهم مرتين.
• الصبر على الحق، ومغالبة المكذبين به، والجهاد في سبيله، هو سبيل الفلاح في الآخرة*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (77)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*

*

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تنظيم المجتمع المسلم من داخله من خلال حفظ الحقوق الاجتماعية والمالية، إزالةً لرواسب الجاهلية وتركيزًا على حقوق النساء والضعفاء.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
سُمِّيت بذلك لذكر النساء فيها وتفصيل كثير من أحكامهن.
*

*1 - يا أيها الناس، اتقوا ربكم، فهو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة هي أبوكم آدم، وخلق من آدم زوجه حواء أمكم، ونشر منهما في أقطار الأرض بشرًا كثيرًا ذكورًا وإناثًا، واتقوا الله الذي يسأل بعضكم بعضًا به بأن يقول: أسألك بالله أن تفعل كذا، واتقوا قَطْع الأرحام التي تربط بينكم، إن الله كان عليكم رقيبًا، فلا يفوته شيء من أعمالكم، بل يحصيها ويجازيكم عليها.
2 - وأعطوا -أيها الأوصياء- اليتامى (وهم: من فقدوا آباءهم ولم يبلغوا الحُلم) أموالِهم كاملة إذا بلغوا وكانوا راشدين، ولا تتبدّلوا الحرام بالحلال؛ بأن تأخذوا الجيِّد النفيس من أموال اليتامى، وتدفعوا بدله الرديء الخسيس من أموالكم، ولا تأخذوا أموال اليتامى مضمومة إلى أموالكم، إن ذلك كان ذنبًا عظيمًا عند الله.
3 - وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا إذا تزوجتم اليتيمات اللاتي تحت ولايتكم، إما خوفًا من نقص مهرهن الواجب لهن، أو إساءة معاملتهن، فدعوهن وتزوجوا الطيبات من النساء غيرهن، إن شئتم تزوجتم اثنتين أو ثلاثًا أو أربعًا، فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا بينهن فاقتصروا على واحدة، أو استمتعوا بما ملكت أيمانكم من الإماء؛ إذ لا يجب لهن مثل ما يجب للزوجات من الحقوق، ذلك الذي ورد في الآية في شأن اليتامى والاقتصار على نكاح واحدة أو الاستمتاع بالإماء أقرب إلى ألا تَجُورُوا وتميلوا.
4 - وأعطوا النساء مهورهن عطية واجبة، فإن طابت نفوسهن بشيء من المهر لكم بلا إكراه؛ فكلوه سائغًا لا تنغيص فيه.
5 - ولا تعطوا -أيها الأولياء- الأموال للذين لا يحسنون التصرف، فهذه الأموال جعلها الله سببًا تقوم به مصالح العباد وأمور معاشهم، وهؤلاء ليسوا أهلًا للقيام على الأموال وحفظها، وأنفقوا عليهم واكسوهم منها، وقولوا لهم قولًا طيبًا، وعِدُوهم مَوعِدَةً حسنة بأن تعطوهم مالهم إذا بلغوا الرشد وحُسْنَ التصرف.
6 - واختبروا - أيها الأولياء - اليتامى إذا وصلوا سن البلوغ، بإعطائهم جزءًا من مالهم يتصرفون فيه، فإن أحسنوا التصرف فيه، وتبين لكم رشدهم؛ فسلموا إليهم أموالهم كاملة غير منقوصة، ولا تأكلوا أموالهم متجاوزين الحد الذي أباحه الله لكم من أموالهم عند الحاجة، ولا تبادروا بأكلها خشية أن يأخذوها إذا بلغوا، ومن كان منكم له مال يُغْنيه فليمتنع عن الأخذ من مال اليتيم، ومن كان منكم فقيرًا لا مال له فليأكل بقدر حاجته، وإذا سلمتم إليهم أموالهم بعد البلوغ وتبين الرشد منهم؛ فاشهدوا على ذلك التسليم حفظًا للحقوق، ومنعًا لأسباب الاختلاف، وكفى الله شاهدا على ذلك، ومحاسبًا للعباد على أعمالهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأصل الذي يرجع إليه البشر واحد، فالواجب عليهم أن يتقوا ربهم الذي خلقهم، وأن يرحم بعضهم بعضًا.
• أوصى الله تعالى بالإحسان إلى الضعفة من النساء واليتامى، بأن تكون المعاملة معهم بين العدل والفضل.
• جواز تعدد الزوجات إلى أربع نساء، بشرط العدل بينهن، والقدرة على القيام بما يجب لهن.
• مشروعية الحَجْر على السفيه الذي لا يحسن التصرف, لمصلحته، وحفظًا للمال الذي تقوم به مصالح الدنيا من الضياع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (78)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*7 - للرجال حظ مما تركه الوالدان والأقربون كالإخوة والأعمام بعد موتهم، قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا، وللنساء حظ مما تركه هؤلاء؛ خلافًا لما كان عليه أمر الجاهلية من حرمان النساء والأطفال من الميراث، هذا النصيب حق مُبيَّن المقدارِ مفروضٌ من الله تعالى.
8 - وإذا حضر قَسْمَ التركة من لا يرث من الأقارب واليتامى والفقراء؛ فأعطوهم -على سبيل الاستحباب- من هذا المال قبل قسمته ما تطيب به نفوسكم، فهم مُتشوِّفون إليه، وقد جاءكم بلا عناء، وقولوا لهم قولًا حسنًا لا قبح فيه.
9 - وَلْيَخَف الذين لو ماتوا وتركوا خلفهم أولادًا صغارًا ضعافًا، خافوا عليهم من الضياع، فليتقوا الله فيمن تحت ولايتهم من الأيتام بترك ظلمهم، حتى ييسر الله لهم بعد موتهم من يحسن لأولادهم كما أحسنوا هم، وليحسنوا في حق أولاد من يحضرون وصيته بأن يقولوا لهم قولًا مصيبًا للحق بألا يظلم في وصيته حقَّ ورثته من بعده، ولا يحرم نفسه من الخير بترك الوصية.
10 - إن الذين يأخذون أموال اليتامى، ويتصرفون فيها ظلمًا وعدوانًا، إنما يأكلون في أجوافهم نارًا تلتهب عليهم، وستحرقهم النار يوم القيامة.
11 - يعهد الله إليكم ويأمركم في شأن ميراث أولادكم؛ أن الميراث يُقسم بينهم للابن مثل نصيب البنتين، فإن ترك الميّت بنات دون ولد ذكر؛ فللبنتين فأكثر الثلثان مما ترك، وإن كانت بنتًا واحدة فلها نصف ما ترك، ولكل واحد من أبوي الميّتِ سدس ما ترك؛ إن كان له ولد ذكرًا كان أو أنثى، وإن لم يكن له ولد وله وارث له غير أبويه؛ فللأم الثلث، وباقي الميراث لأبيه، وإن كان للميّتِ إخوة اثنان فأكثر ذكورًا كانوا أو إناثًا أشقاء أو غير أشقاء؛ فلأمه السدس فرضًا، والباقي للأب تعصيبًا، ولا شيء للإخوة، ويكون هذا القسم للميراث بعد تنفيذ الوصية التي أوصى بها الميِّت بشرط ألا تزيد وصيته عن ثلث ماله، وبشرط قضاء الدَّين الذي عليه، وقد جعل الله تعالى قسمة الميراث على هذا؛ لأنكم لا تدرون مَنْ مِن الآباء والأبناء أقرب لكم نفعًا في الدنيا والآخرة، فقد يظن الميتُ بأحد ورثته خيرًا؛ فيعطيه المال كله، أو يظن به شرًّا فيحرمه منه، وقد يكون الحال خلاف ذلك، والذي يعلم ذلك كله هو الله الذي لا يخفى عليه شي، ولذلك قسم الميراث على ما بيَّن، وجعله فريضة منه واجبة على عباده، إن الله كان عليمًا لا يخفى عليه شيء من مصالح عباده، حكيمًا في شرعه وتدبيره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دلَّت أحكام المواريث على أن الشريعة أعطت الرجال والنساء حقوقهم مراعيةً العدل بينهم وتحقيق المصلحة بينهم.
• التغليظ الشديد في حرمة أموال اليتامى، والنهي عن التعدي عليها، وعن تضييعها على أي وجه كان.
• لمَّا كان المال من أكثر أسباب النزاع بين الناس تولى الله تعالى قسمته في أحكام المواريث.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (79)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*12 - ولكم - أيها الأزواج - نصف ما تركت زوجاتكم؛ إن لم يكن لهن ولد -ذكرًا كان أو أنثى- منكم أو من غيركم، فإن كان لهن ولد -ذكرًا كان أو أنثى- فلكم الربع مما تركن من المال يقسم لكم ذلك بعد تنفيذ وصيتهن، وقضاء ما عليهن من دين.
وللزوجات الربع مما تركتم - أيها الأزواج - إن لم يكن لكم ولد -ذكرًا كان أو أنثى- منهن أو من غيرهن، فإن كان لكم ولد -ذكرًا كان أو أنثى- فلهن الثمن مما تركتم، يُقسم لهن ذلك بعد تنفيذ وصيتكم، وقضاء ما عليكم من دَين. وإن مات رجل ليس له والد ولا ولد أو ماتت امرأة ليس لها والد ولا ولد، وكان للميت منهما أخ لأم أو أخت لأم؛ فلكل واحد من أخيه لأمه أو أخته لأمه السدس فرضًا، فإن كان الإخوة لأم أو الأخوات لأم أكثر من واحد؛ فلجميعهم الثلث فرضًا يشتركون فيه، يستوي في ذلك ذكرهم وأنثاهم، وإنما يأخذون نصيبهم هذا بعد تنفيذ وصية الميت، وقضاء ما عليه من دَين، بشرط أن تكون وصيته لا تُدْخِل الضرر على الورثة؛ كان تكون وصية بأكثر من ثلث ماله، هذا الحكم الذي تضمَّنته الآية عهد من الله إليكم أوجبه عليكم، والله عليم بما يصلح عباده في الدنيا والآخرة، حليم لا يعاجل العاصي بالعقوبة.

13 - تلك الأحكام المذكورة في شأن اليتامى وغيرهم، شرائعُ الله التي شرعها لعباده ليعملوا بها، ومن يطع الله ورسوله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه؛ يدخله الله جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها، ماكثين فيها لا يلحقهم فناء، وذلك الجزاء الإلهي هو الفلاح العظيم الذي لا يضاهيه فلاح.
14 - ومن يعص الله ورسوله بتعطيل أحكامه وترك العمل بها، أو الشك فيها، ويتجاوز حدود ما شرعه؛ يدخله نارًا ماكثًا فيها، وله فيها عذاب مُذِلٍّ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا تُقْسم الأموال بين الورثة حتى يُقضى ما على الميت من دين، ويخرج منها وصيته التي لا يجوز أن تتجاوز ثلث ماله.
• التحذير من التهاون في قسمة المواريث؛ لأنها عهدُ الله ووصيته لعباده المؤمنين؛ فلا يجوز تركها أو التهاون فيها.
من علامات الإيمان امتثال أوامر الله، وتعظيم نواهيه، والوقوف عند حدوده.
• من عدل الله تعالى وحكمته أن من أطاعه وعده بأعظم الثواب، ومن عصاه وتعدَّى حدوده توعده بأعظم العقاب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (80)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*
 



*15 - واللاتي يرتكبن فاحشة الزنى من نسائكم محصنات وغير محصنات فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة رجال مسلمين عدول، فإن شهدوا عليهن بارتكابها فاحبسوهن في البيوت عقوبة لهن، حتى تنقضي حياتهن بالموت، أو يجعل الله لهن طريقًا غير طريق الحبس. ثم بَيّن الله السبيل لهم بعد ذلك، فشرع جلد البكر الزانية مئة جلدة وتغريب عام، ورجم المُحصَنة.
16 - واللذان يرتكبان فاحشة الزنى من الرجال -مُحْصَنيْن أو غير محصَنَيْن- فعاقبوهما باللسان واليد بما يحقق الإهانة والزجر، فإن أقلعا عمَّا كانا عليه، وصلحت أعمالهما؛ فأعرضوا عن أذاهما؛ لأن التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له، إن الله كان توابًا على من تاب من عباده رحيمًا بهم.
والاكتفاء بهذا النوع من العقاب كان في أول الأمر، ثم نُسِخ بعد ذلك بجلد البكْر وتغريبه، وبرجم المُحصَن.

17 - إنما يقبل الله توبة الذين أقدموا على ارتكاب الذنوب والمعاصي بجهل منهم لعاقبتها وشؤمها -وهذا شأن كل مرتكبِ ذنبٍ متعمدًا كان أو غير متعمد- ثم يرجعون منيبين إلى ربهم قبل معاينة الموت، فأولئك يقبل الله توبتهم، ويتجاوز عن سيئاتهم، وكان الله عليمًا بأحوال خلقه، حكيمًا في تقديره وتشريعه.
18 - ولا يقبل الله توبة الذين يُصرُّون على المعاصي، ولا يتوبون منها إلى أن يعانوا سكرات الموت، فعندئذ يقول الواحد منهم: إني تبت الآن مما ارتكبته من المعاصي. ولا يقبل الله - كذلك - توبة الذين يموتون وهم مُصِرُّون على الكفر، أولئك العصاة المُصِرُّون على المعاصي، والذين يموتون وهم على كفرهم؛ أعددنا لهم عذابًا أليمًا.
19 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله , لا يجوز لكم أن ترثوا نساء آبائكم كما يُورثُ المال وتتصرفوا فيهن بالزواج بهن، أو تزويجهن ممن تشاؤون، أو منعهن من الزواج. ولا يجوز لكم إمساك أزواجكم اللاتي تكرهونهن للإضرار بهن، حتى يتنازلن لكم عن بعض ما أعطيتموهن من مهر وغيره، إلا أن يرتكبن فاحشة واضحة كالزنى، فإذا فعلن ذلك جاز لكم إمساكهن والتضييق عليهن حتى يفتدين منكم بما أعطيتموهن، وصاحبوا نساءكم صحبة طيبة، بكف الأذى وبذل الإحسان، فإن كرهتموهن لأمر دنيوي فاصبروا عليهن؛ فلعل الله يجعل فيما تكرهون خيرًا كثيرًا في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة.

**[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]**
• ارتكاب فاحشة الزنى من أكثر المعاصي خطرًا على الفرد والمجتمع؛ ولهذا جاءت العقوبات عليها شديدة.
• لُطْف الله ورحمته بعباده حيث فتح باب التوبة لكل مذنب، ويسَّر له أسبابها، وأعانه على سلوك سبيلها.
• كل من عصى الله تعالى بعمد أو بغير عمد فهو جاهل بقدر من عصاه جل وعلا، وجاهل بآثار المعاصي وشؤمها عليه.
• من أسباب استمرار الحياة الزوجية أن يكون نظر الزوج متوازنًا، فلا يحصر نظره فيما يكره، بل ينظر*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (81)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*

*أيضا إلى ما فيه من خير وقد يجعل الله فيه خيرًا كثيرًا.

20 - وإن أردتم -أيها الأزواج- تطليق امرأة، واستبدال غيرها بها؛ فلا حرج عليكم في ذلك، وإن كنتم أعطيتم التي عزمتم على فراقها مالًا كثيرًا مهرًا لها؛ فلا يجوز لكم أخذ شيء منه، فإنَّ أَخْذ ما أعطيتموهن يُعدُّ افتراءً مبينًا وإثمًا واضحًا!
21 - وكيف تأخذون ما أعطيتموهن من المهر بعد الذي حصل بينكم من علاقة ومودة واستمتاع واطلاع على الأسرار، فإن الطمع بما في أيديهن من مال بعد هذا أمر مُنكَر ومستقبَح، وقد أخذن منكم عهدًا موثَّقًا شديدًا، وهو استحلالهن بكلمة الله تعالى وشرعه.
22 - ولا تنزوَّجوا ما تزوجه آباؤكم من النساء؛ فإن ذلك محرَّم، إلا ما سبق من ذلك قبل الإسلام فلا مؤاخذة عليه، ذلك أن تزوج الأبناء من زوجات آبائهم أمر يعظم قُبْحُه، وسبب غضب الله على فاعله، وساء طريقًا لمن سلكها.
23 - حَرَّم الله عليكم نكاح أمهاتكم وإن عَلَوْن؛ أي أم الأم وجدتها من جهة الأب أو الأم، وبناتكم وإن نزلن؛ أي بنتها وبنت بنتها، وكذلك بنات الابن وبنات البنت وإن نزلن، وأخواتكم من أبويكم أو من أحدهما، وعماتكم، وكذلك عمات آبائكم وأمهاتكم وإن عَلَوْن، وخالاتكم، وكذلك خالات أمهاتكم وآبائكم وإن علَوْن، وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت، وأولادهن وإن نزلوا، وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم، وأخواتكم من الرضاعة، وأمهات زوجاتكم سواء دخلتم بهن أو لم تدخلوا بهن، وبنات زوجاتكم من غيركم اللاتي ينشأن ويتربين في بيوتكم غالبًا، وكذلك إذا لم يتربين فيها، إن كنتم دخلتم بأمهاتهن، وأما إذا لم تدخلوا بهن فلا حرج عليكم في نكاح بناتهن، وحرم عليكم نكاح زوجات أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم، ولو لم يدخلوا بهن، ويدخل في هذا الحكم زوجات أبنائكم من الرضاعة، وحرم عليكم الجمع بين الأختين من النسب أو الرضاعة إلا ما مضى من ذلك في الجاهلية فقد عفا الله عنه، إن الله كان غفورًا لعباده التائبين إليه، رحيمًا بهم. وثبت في السُّنَّة تحريم الجمع كذلك بين المرأة وعمتها أو خالتها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إذا دخل الرجل بامرأته فقد ثبت مهرها، ولا يجوز له التعدي عليه أو الطمع فيه، حتى لو أراد فراقها وطلاقها.
• حَرَّم الله تعالى نكاح زوجات الآباء؛ لأنه فاحشة تمقتها العقول الصحيحة والفطر السليمة.
• بيَّن الله تعالى بيانًا مفصلًا من يحل نكاحه من النساء ومن يحرم، سواء أكان بسبب النسب أو المصاهرة أو الرضاع، تعظيمًا لها، وصيانة لها من الاعتداء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (82)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*

* 

*


*24 - وحرم عليكم نكاح المتزوجات من النساء، إلا ما ملكتموهن بالسبي في الجهاد في سبيل الله، فيحل لكم وطؤهن بعد استبراء أرحامهن بحيضة، فرض الله ذلك عليكم فرضًا، وأحل الله ما عدا ذلكم من النساء، أن تطلبوا بأموالكم إحصان أنفسكم وإعفافها بالحلال غير قاصدين الزنى، فمن تمتعتم بهن بالنكاح فأعطوهن مهورهن التي جعلها الله فريضة واجبة عليكم، ولا إثم عليكم فيما وقع عليه تراضيكم من بعد تحديد المهر الواجب من زيادة عليه أو مسامحة في بعضه، إن الله كان عليمًا بخلقه لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء، حكيمًا في تدبيره وتشريعه.
25 - ومن لم يستطع منكم - أيها الرجال - لقلة ماله أن يتزوج الحرائر من النساء جاز له نكاح الإماء المملوكات لغيركم، إن كن مؤمنات فيما يظهر لكم، والله أعلم بحقيقة إيمانكم وبواطن أحوالكم، وأنتم وهنَّ سواء في الدين والإنسانية، فلا تَسْتنكِفوا عن الزواج منهن، فتزوجوهن بإذن مالكيهن، وآتوهن مهورهن دون نقص أو مماطلة، هذا إن كن عفيفات غير زانيات علنًا، ولا متخذات أَخِلَاء للزنى بهن سرًّا، فإذا تزوجن، ثم ارتكبن فاحشة الزنى فحدُّهن نصف عقوبة الحرائر: خمسين جلدة، ولا رجم عليهن، بخلاف المحصنات من الحرائر إذا زنين. ذلك المذكور من إباحة نكاح الإماء المؤمنات العفيفات رخصة لمن خاف على نفسه الوقوع في الزنى، ولم يقدر على الزواج من الحرائر، على أن الصبر عن نكاح الإماء أولى؛ لتجنيب الأولاد الاسترقاق، والله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم، ومن رحمته أن شرع لهم نكاح الإماء حال العجز عن نكاح الحرائر عند خشية الزنى.
26 - يريد الله سبحانه بتشريعه هذه الأحكام لكم أن يبين لكم معالم شرعه ودينه، وما فيه مصالحكم في الدنيا والآخرة، ويريد أن يرشدكم إلى طرق الأنبياء من قبلكم في التحليل والتحريم، وشمائلهم الكريمة، وسيرهم الحميدة لتتبعوهم، ويريد أن يرجع بكم عن معصيته إلى طاعته، والله عليم بما فيه مصلحة عباده فيشرعه لهم، حكيم في تشريعه وتدبيره لشؤونهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حُرْمة نكاح المتزوجات: حرائر أو إماء حتى تنقضي عدتهن أيًا كان سبب العدة.
• أن مهر المرأة يتعين بعد الدخول بها، وجواز أن تحط بعض مهرها إذا كان بطيب نفس منها.
• جواز نكاح الإماء المؤمنات عند عدم القدرة على نكاح الحرائر؛ إذا خاف على نفسه الوقوع في الزنى.
• من مقاصد الشريعة بيان الهدى والضلال، وإرشاد الناس إلى سنن الهدى التي تردهم إلى الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (83)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*27 - والله يريد أن يتوب عليكم، ويتجاوز عن سيئاتكم، ويريد الذين يسيرون خلف ملذاتهم، أن تبعدوا عن طريق الاستقامة بُعدًا شديدًا.
28 - يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم فيما شرع، فلا يكلفكم ما لا تطيقون؛ لأنه عالم بضعف الإنسان في خَلْقه وخُلُقه.
29 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبَعوا رسوله، لا يأخذ بعضكم مال بعض بالباطل، كالغصب والسرقة والرشوة وغيرها، إلا أن تكون الأموال أموال تجارة صادرة عن تراضي المتعاقدين، فيحل لكم أكلها والتصرف فيها، ولا يقتل بعضكم بعضًا، ولا يقتل أحدكم نفسه، ولا يُلْقِ بها إلى التهلكة، إن الله كان بكم رحيمًا، ومن رحمته حَرَّم دمائكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم.
30 - ومن يفعل ذلك الذي نهيتكم عنه فيأكل مال غيره أو يتعدى عليه بقتل ونحوه عالمًا متعديًا لا جاهلًا أو ناسيًا؛ فسيدخله الله نارًا عظيمة يوم القيامة، يعاني حرها، ويقاسي عذابها، وكان ذلك على الله هينًا؛ لأنه قادر لا يعجزه شيء.
31 - إن تبتعدوا -أيها المؤمنون- عن فعل كبائر المعاصي مثل الشرك بالله، وعقوق الوالدين، وقتل النفس، وأكل الربا؛ نتجاوز عما ترتكبونه من صغائرها بتكفيرها ومحوها، وندخلكم مكانًا كريمًا عند الله، وهو الجنة.
32 - ولا تتمنَّوا -أيها المؤمنون- ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض؛ لئلا يؤدي إلى السخط والحسد، فلا ينبغي للنساء أن يرتجين ما خص الله به الرجال فإن لكل فريق حظًّا من العمل الذي يلائمه، واطلبوا مِن الله أن يزيدَكم مِن عطائه؛ إن الله عليم بكل شيء؛ فأعطى كل نوع ما يناسبه من العمل.
33 - ولكل واحد منكم جعلنا له عَصَبَة يرثون مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون من ميراث. والذين عقدتم معهم الأيمان المؤكدة على الحِلْف والنصرة فأعطوهم نصيبهم من الميراث، إن الله كان على كل شيء شهيدًا، ومن ذلك شهادته على أيمانكم وعهودكم هذه، والتوارث بالحِلْف كان في صدر الإسلام، ثم نُسِخ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سعة رحمة الله بعباده؛ فهو سبحانه يحب التوبة منهم، والتخفيف عنهم، وأما أهل الشهوات فإنما يريدون بهم ضلالًا عن الهدى.
• حفظت الشريعة حقوق الناس؛ فحرمت الاعتداء على الأنفس والأموال والأعراض، ورتبت أعظم العقوبة على ذلك.
• الابتعاد عن كبائر الذنوب سبب لدخول الجنة ومغفرة للصغائر.
• الرضا بما قسم الله، وترك التطلع لما في يد الناس؛ يُجنب المرء الحسد والسخط على قدر الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (84)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*

*34 - شؤونهن، بسبب ما خصَّهم الله به من الفضل عليهن، وبسبب ما يجب عليهم من النفقة والقيام عليهن، والصالحات من النساء مطيعات لربهن، مطيعات لأزواجهن، حافظات لهم في غيبتهم بسبب توفيق الله لهن، واللاتي تخافون ترفُّعهن عن طاعة أزواجهن في قول أو فعل، فابدؤوا -أيها الأزواج- بتذكيرهن وتخويفهن من الله، فإن لم يستجبن فاهجروهن في الفراش، بأن يوليها ظهره، ولا يجامعها، فإن لم يستجبن فاضربوهن ضربًا غير مبرِّح، فإن رجعن إلى الطاعة؛ فلا تعتدوا عليهن بظلم أو معاتبة، إن الله كان ذا علوٍّ على كل شيء، كبيرًا في ذاته وصفاته فخافوه.
35 - وإن خفتم -يا أولياء الزوجين- أن يصل الخلاف بينهما إلى العداوة والتدابر، فابعثوا رجلًا عدلًا من أهل الزوج، ورجلًا عدلًا من أهل الزوجة؛ ليحكما بما فيه المصلحة من التفريق أو التوفيق بينهما، والتوفيق أحب وأولى، فإن أرا ده الحَكَمان وسلكا الأسلوب الأمثل إليه يوفق الله بين الزوجين، ويرتفع الخلاف بينهما، إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء من عباده، وهو عليم بدقائق ما يخفونه في قلوبهم.
36 - واعبدوا الله وحده بالانقياد له، ولا تعبدوا معه سواه، وأحسنوا إلى الوالدين بإكرامهما وبرِّهما، وأحسنوا إلى الأقارب واليتامى والفقراء، وأحسنوا إلى الجار ذي القرابة، والجار الذي لا قرابة له، وأحسنوا إلى الصاحب المرافق لكم، وأحسنوا إلى المسافر الغريب الذي انقطعت به السبل، وأحسنوا إلى مماليككم، إن الله لا يحب من كان معجبًا بنفسه، متكبرًا على عباده، مادحًا لنفسه على وجه الفخر على الناس.
37 - ولا يحب الله الذين يمنعون ما أوجب الله عليهم من الإنفاق مما أعطاهم من رزقه، ويأمرون بقولهم وفعلهم غيرَهم بذلك، ويخفون ما آتاهم الله من فضله من الرزق والعلم وغيره، يبينون للناس الحق، بل يكتمونه، ويظهرون الباطل، وهذه الخصال من خصال الكفر، وقد هيأنا للكافرين عذابًا مخزيًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ثبوت قِوَامة الرجال على النساء بسبب تفضيل الله لهم باختصاصهم بالولايات، وبسبب ما يجب عليهم من الحقوق، وأبرزها النفقة على الزوجة.
• التحذير من البغي وظلم المرأة في التأديب بتذكير العبد بقدرة الله عليه وعلوه سبحانه.
• التحذير من ذميم الأخلاق، كالكبر والتفاخر والبخل وكتم العلم وعدم تبيينه للناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (85)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

* 

*

*

*38 - وهيأنا العذاب كذلك للذين ينفقون أموالهم من أجل أن يراهم الناس ويمدحوهم، وهم لا يؤمنون بالله، ولا بيوم القيامة؛ أعددنا لهم ذلك العذاب المخزى، وما أضلهم إلا متابعتهم للشيطان، ومن يكن الشيطان له صاحبًا ملازمًا فساء صاحبًا.
39 - وماذا يضر هؤلاء لو أنهم آمنوا بالله حقًّا وبيوم القيامة، وأنفقوا أموالهم في سبيل الله مخلصين له؟! بل في ذلك الخير كله، وكان الله بهم عليمًا، لا يخفى عليه حالهم، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.
40 - إن الله تعالى عدل لا يظلم عباده شيئًا، فلا ينقص من حسناتهم مقدار نملة صغيرة، ولا يزيد في سيئاتهم شيئًا، وإن تكن زنة الذرَّة حسنة يضاعف ثوابها فضلًا منه، ويؤت من عنده مع المضاعفة ثوابًا عظيمًا.
41 - فكيف يكون الأمر يوم القيامة حين نجيء بنبي كل أمة يشهد عليها بما عملت، ونجيء بك -أيها الرسول- على أمتك شاهدًا؟!
42 - في ذلك اليوم العظيم يود الذين كفروا بالله وعصوا رسوله لو صاروا ترابًا فكانوا سواءً هم والأرض، ولا يُخفون عن الله شيئًا مما عملوا؛ لأن الله يختم على ألسنتهم فلا تنطق، ويأذن لجوارحهم فتشهد عليهم بعملهم.
43 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، لا تصلُّوا وأنتم في حال سكر حتى تصحوا من سكركم، وتميزوا ما تقولون -وكان هذا قبل تحريم الخمر مطلقًا- ولا تصلُّوا وأنتم في حال جنابة، ولا تدخلوا المساجد في حالها إلا مُجْتازين دون بقاء فيها؛ حتى تغتسلوا، وإن أصابكم مرض لا يمكن استعمال الماء معه، أو كنتم مسافرين، أو أحدث أحدكم، أو جامعتم النساء؛ فلم تجدوا ماءً -فاقصدوا ترابًا طاهرًا، فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه، إن الله كان عفوًّا عن تقصيركم، غفورًا لكم.
44 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- أمر اليهود الذين أعطاهم الله حظًّا من العلم بالتوراة يستبدلون الضلال بالهدى، وهم حريصون على إضلالكم -أيها المؤمنون- عن الصراط المستقيم الذي جاء به الرسول؛ لتسلكوا طريقهم المعْوجّ؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من كمال عدله تعالى وتمام رحمته أنه لا يظلم عباده شيئًا مهما كان قليلًا، ويتفضل عليهم بمضاعفة حسناتهم.
• من شدة هول يوم القيامة وعظم ما ينتظر الكافر يتمنى أن يكون ترابًا.
• الجنابة تمنع من الصلاة والبقاء في المسجد، ولا بأس من المرور به دون مُكْث فيه.
• تيسير الله على عباده بمشروعية التيمم عند فقد الماء أو عدم القدرة على استعماله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (86)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

* 
*

*

*45 - والله -عز وجل- أعلم منكم بأعدائكم -أيها المؤمنون- فأخبركم بهم وبيَّن لكم عداوتهم، وكفى بالله وليًّا يحفظكم من بأسهم، وكفى بالله نصيرًا يمنعكم من كيدهم وأذاهم وينصركم عليهم.
46 - من اليهود قوم سوء يغيرون الكلام الذي أنزله الله، فيُؤوِّلونه على غير ما أنزل الله، ويقولون للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين يأمرهم بأمر: سمعنا قولك، وعصينا أمرك، ويقولون مستهزئين: اسمع ما نقول لا سَمِعْتَ؛ ويوهمون بقولهم: "راعنا" أنهم يريدون: راعنا سمعك، وإنما يريدون الرعونة؛ يلوون بها ألسنتهم، يريدون الدعاء عليه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ويقصدون القدح في الدين، ولو أنهم قالوا: سمعنا قولك، وأطعنا أمرك، بدلًا من قولهم: سمعنا قولك، وعصينا أمرك، وقالوا: اسمع، بدل قولهم: اسمع لا سمعت، وقالوا: انتظرنا نفهم عنك ما تقول، بدل قولهم: راعنا؛ لكان ذلك خيرًا لهم مما قالوه أولًا، وأعدل منه؛ لما فيه من حسن الأدب اللائق بجناب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولكن لعنهم الله، فطردهم من رحمته بسبب كفرهم، فلا يؤمنون إيمانًا ينفعهم.
47 - يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، آمنوا بما أنزلنا على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، الذي جاء مصدقًا لما معكم من التوراة والإنجيل، من قبل أن نمحو ما في الوجوه من الحواس، ونجعلها ناحية أدبارهم، أو نطردهم من رحمة الله كما طردنا منها أصحاب السبت الذين اعتدوا بالصيد فيه بعد نهيهم عنه، فمسخهم الله قردة، وكان أمره تعالى وقدره واقعًا لا محالة.
48 - إن الله لا يغفر أن يُشرك به شيء من مخلوقاته، ويتجاوز عما دون الشرك والكفر من المعاصي لمن يشاء بفضله، أو يعذب بها من شاء منهم بقدر ذنوبهم بعدله، ومن يُشرك مع الله غيره فقد اختلق إثمًا عظيمًا لا يُغفر لمن مات عليه.
4 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- أمر أولئك الذين يثنون ثناء تزكية على أنفسهم وأعمالهم؟ بل الله وحده هو الذي يثني على من شاء من عباده ويزكيهم؛ لأنه عالم بخفايا القلوب، ولن ينقصوا شيئًا من ثواب أعمالهم ولو كان قدر الخيط الذي في نواة التمر.

50 - انظر أيها الرسول كيف يختلقون على الله الكذب بثنائهم على أنفسهم! وكفى بذلك ذنبًا مبينًا عن ضلالهم.
60 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- وتتعجب من حال اليهود الذين آتاهم الله حظًّا من العلم، يؤمنون بما اتخذوه من معبودات من دون الله، ويقولون -مصانعةً للمشركين-: إنهم أهدى طريقًا من أصحاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كفاية الله للمؤمنين ونصره لهم تغنيهم عما سواه.
• بيان جرائم اليهود، كتحريفهم كلام الله، وسوء أدبهم مع رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وتحاكمهم إلى غير شرعه سبحانه.
• بيان خطر الشرك والكفر، وأنه لا يُغْفر لصاحبه إذا مات عليه، وأما ما دون ذلك فهو تحت مشيئة الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (87)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

* 

* 

*


*52 - أولئك الذين يعتقدون هذا الاعتقاد الفاسد هم الذين طردهم الله من رحمته، ومن يطرده الله فلن تجد له نصيرًا يتولاه.
53 - ليس لهم نصيبٌ من الملك، ولو كان لهم هذا لَمَا أعطوا أحدًا منه شيئًا، ولو كان قدر النقطة التي في ظهر نواة التمر.
54 - بل يحسدون محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه على ما آتاهم الله من النبوة والايمان والتمكين في الأرض. فَلِمَ يحسدونهم وقد سبق أن آتينا ذرية إبراهيم الكتاب المنزل، وما أوحيناه اليهم سوى الكتاب، وآتيناهم ملكًا واسعًا على الناس؟!
55 - من أهل الكتاب من آمن بما أنزل الله على إبراهيم -عليه السلام- وعلى أنبيائه من زريته، ومنهم من أعرض عن الإيمان به، وهذا موقفهم مما أُنزِل على النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والنار هي العذاب المكافئ لمن كفر منهم.
56 - إن الذين كفروا بآياتنا سوف ندخلهم يوم القيامة نارًا تحيط بهم، كلما أحرقت جلودهم بدلناهم جلودًا أخرى غيرها؛ ليستمر عليهم العذاب، إن الله كان عزيزًا لا يغالبه شيء، حكيمًا فيما يدبره ويقضي به.
57 - والذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسله، وعملوا الطاعات سندخلهم يوم القيامة جنات تجري من تحت قصورها الأنهار، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لهم في هذه الجنات زوجات مطهرات من كل قذر، وسندخلهم ظلًّا ممتدًا كثيفًا لا حر فيه ولا برد.
58 - إن الله يأمركم أن توصلوا كل ما ائتمنتم عليه إلى أصحابه، ويأمركم إذا قضيتم بين الناس أن تقسطوا ولا تميلوا وتجوروا في الحكم، إن الله نِعْم ما يُذَكِّرُكم به ويرشدكم إليه في كل أحوالكم، إن الله كان سميعًا لأقوالكم، بصيرًا بأفعالكم.
59 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا رسوله، بامتثال ما أمر واجتناب ما نهى، وأطيعوا ولاة أموركم ما لم يأمروا بمعصية، فإن اختلفتم في شيء فارجعوا فيه إلى كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك الرجوع إلى الكتاب والسُّنَّة خير من التمادي في الخلاف والقول بالرأي، وأحسن عاقبة لكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعظم أسباب كفر أهل الكتاب حسدهم المؤمنين على ما أنعم الله به عليهم من النبوة والتمكين في الأرض.
• الأمر بمكارم الأخلاق من المحافظة على الأمانات، والحكم بالعدل.
• وجوب طاعة ولاة الأمر ما لم يأمروا بمعصية، والرجوع عند التنازع إلى حكم الله ورسوله تحقيقًا لمعنى الإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (88)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*
 




*60 - ألم ترَ -أيها الرسول- تناقض المنافقين من اليهود الذين يَدَّعون كذبًا أنهم آمنوا بما أُنزِل عليك وما أُنزِل على الرسل من قبلك، يريدون أن يتحاكموا في نزاعاتهم إلى غير شرع الله مما وضعه البشر، وقد أمروا أن يكفروا بذلك. ويريد الشيطان أن يبعدهم عن الحق إبعادًا شديدًا لا يهتدون معه.
61 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المنافقين: تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله في كتابه من الحكم، وإلى الرسول ليحكم بينكم في خصامكم، رأيتهم -أيها الرسول- يعرضون عنك إلى التحاكم إلى غيرك إعراضًا تامًّا.
62 - فكيف يكون حال المنافقين إذا حدثت لهم مصائب بسبب ما ارتكبوه من الذنوب، ثم جاؤوك -أيها الرسول- معتذرين إليك يحلفون بالله: ما قصدنا بتحاكمنا إلى غيرك إلا الإحسان والتوفيق بين المتنازعين؟! وهم كاذبون في ذلك؛ فإن الإحسان هو في تحكيم شرع الله على عباده.
63 - أولئك الذين يعلم الله ما يضمرون في قلوبهم من النفاق والقصد الرديء، فاتركهم -أيها الرسول- وأعرض عنهم، وبيِّن لهم حكم الله مرغبًا ومرهِّبًا وقل لهم قولًا بالغًا بلوغًا شديدًا متغلغلًا في نفوسهم.
64 - وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا لأجل أن يُطاع فيما يأمر به بمشيئة الله وتقديره، ولو أنهم حين ظلموا أنفسهم بارتكاب المعاصي جاؤوك -أيها الرسول- في حياتك مُقِرِّين بما ارتكبوه نادمين تائبين، وطلبوا المغفرة من الله، وطلبتَ المغفرة لهم؛ لوجدوا الله توابًا عليهم رحيمًا بهم.
65 - فليس الأمر كما زعم هؤلاء المنافقون. ثم أقسم الله بذاته -عز وجل- أنهم لا يكونون مصدقين حقًّا حتى يتحاكموا إلى الرسول في حياته والى شرعه بعد وفاته في كل ما يحصل بينهم من خلافٍ، ثم يرضون بحكم الرسول، ولا يكون في صدورهم ضيق منه ولا شك فيه، ويُسلِّموا تسليمًا تامًّا بانقياد ظواهرهم وبواطنهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاحتكام إلى غير شرع الله والرضا به مناقض للإيمان بالله تعالى، ولا يكون الإيمان التام إلا بالاحتكام إلى الشرع، مع رضا القلب والتسليم الظاهر والباطن بما يحكم به الشرع.
• من أبرز صفات المنافقين عدم الرضا بشرع الله، وتقديم حكم الطواغيت على حكم الله تعالى.
• النَّدْب إلى الإعراض عن أهل الجهل والضلالات، مع المبالغة في نصحهم وتخويفهم من الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (89)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

* 

* 

*


*66 - 68 - ولو أنا فرضنا عليهم قَتْل بعضهم بعضًا، أو الخروج من ديارهم؛ ما امتثل أمرنا منهم إلا عدد قليل، فليحمدوا الله أنه لم يكلفهم ما يشق عليهم، ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يذكرون به من طاعة الله لكان خيرًا من المخالفة، وأشد رسوخًا لإيمانهم، ولآتيناهم من عندنا ثوابًا عظيمًا، ولوفقناهم إلى الطريق الموصل إلى الله وجنته.
69 - ومن يطع الله والرسول فهو مع من أنعم الله عليهم بدخول الجنة من الأنبياء والصديقين الذين كمل تصديقهم بما جاءت به الرسل، وعملوا به، والشهداء الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله، والصالحين الذين صلحت ظواهرهم وبواطنهم فصلحت أعمالهم، ما أحسن أولئك من رفقاء في الجنة.
70 - ذلك الثواب المذكور تَفَضَّل من الله على عباده، وكفى بالله عليمًا بأحوالهم، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.
71 - يا أيها الدين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، خذوا الحذر من أعدائكم باتخاذ الأسباب المعينة على قتالهم، فأخرجوا إليهم جماعة بعد جماعة، وأخرجوا إليهم جميعًا، كل ذلك حسب ما فيه مصلحتكم، وما فيه النكاية بأعدائكم.
72 - وإنَّ منكم - أيها المسلمون - أقوامًا يتباطؤون عن الخروج لقتال أعدائكم لجبنهم، ويبطِّئون غيرهم، وهم المنافقون وضعيفو الإيمان، فإن نالكم قتل أو هزيمة قال أحدهم فرحًا بسلامته: قد تفضل الله علي فلم أحضر القتال معهم فيصيبني ما أصابهم.
73 - ولئن نالكم -أيها المسلمون- فضل من الله بنصر أو غنيمة ليقولَنَّ هذا المتخلف عن الجهاد: كأنه ليس منكم ولم تكن بينكم وبينه محبة وصحبة: يا ليتني كنت معهم في قتالهم هذا فأظفر بعظيم ما ظفروا به.
74 - فليقاتل في سبيل الله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، المؤمنون الصادقون الذين يبيعون الحياة الدنيا رغبة عنها، بالآخرة رغبة فيها، ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله لتكون كلمته هي العليا فيُقتلْ شهيدًا، أو يظهَرْ على عدوه، ويظفر به، فسيعطيه الله ثوابًا عظيمًا، وهو الجنة ورضوان الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فعل الطاعات من أهم أسباب الثبات على الدين.
• أخذ الحيطة والحذر باتخاذ جميع الأسباب المعينة على قتال العدو، لا بالقعود والتخاذل.
• الحذر من التباطؤ عن الجهاد وتثبيط الناس عنه؛ لأن الجهاد أعظم أسباب عزة المسلمين ومنع تسلط العدو عليهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (90)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

* 

*

*

*75 - وما المانع لكم -أيها المؤمنون- من الجهاد في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمته، ولاستنقاذ المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والأطفال الذين يدعون الله قائلين: يا ربنا، أخرجنا من مكة لظلم أهلها بالشرك بالله والاعتداء على عباده، واجعل لنا من عندك من يتولى أمرنا بالرعاية والحفظ، ونصيرًا يدفع عنا الضر.
76 - المؤمنون الصادقون يقاتلون في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمته، والكافرون يقاتلون في سبيل آلهتهم، فقاتلوا أعوان الشيطان، فإنكم إن قاتلتموهم غلبتموهم؛ لأن تدبير الشيطان كان ضعيفًا لا يضر المتوكلين على الله تعالى.
77 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- شأن بعض أصحابك الذين سألوا أن يُفرض عليهم الجهاد، فقيل لهم: امنعوا أيديكم عن القتال، وأقيموا الصلاة، وآتوا الزكاة -وكان ذلك قبل فرض الجهاد- فلما هاجروا إلى المدينة، وصار للإسلام منعة، وفُرِض القتال؛ شَقَّ ذلك على بعضهم، فصاروا يخافون الناس كخوفهم من الله أو أشد، وقالوا: يا ربنا، لم فرضت علينا القتال؟ هلَّا أخرته مدة قريبة حتى نتمتع بالدنيا، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: متاع الدنيا مهما بلغ قليل زائل، والآخرة خير لمن اتقى الله تعالى لدوام ما فيها من النعيم، ولا تُنْقصون من أعمالكم الصالحة أي شيء، ولو كان قَدْر الخيط الذي في نواة التمرة.
78 - حيثما تكونوا يلحقكم الموت إذا حضر أجلكم، ولو كنتم في قصور منيعة بعيدة عن ساحة القتال، وإن يَنَل هؤلاء المنافقين ما يسرهم من ولد ورزق كثير قالوا: هذه من عند الله، وإن يَنَلْهم شدة في ولدٍ أو رزق تشاءموا من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا: هذه السيئة بسببك، قل -أيها الرسول- ردًّا على هؤلاء: كل من السراء والضراء بقضاء الله وقدره، فما لهؤلاء الذين يصدر عنهم هذا القول لا يكادون يفهمون كلامك لهم؟!
79 - ما نالك -يا ابن آدم- مما يسرك من رزق وولد فهو من الله، تفضل به عليك، وما نالك مما يسوؤك في رزقك وولدك فهو من نفسك بسبب ما ارتكبته من المعاصي. وقد بعثناك -أيها النبي- لجميع الناس رسولًا من الله تبلغهم رسالة ربك، وكفى بالله شاهدًا على صدقك فيما تبلغه عنه، بما آتاك من أدلة وبراهين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب القتال لإعلاء كلمة الله ونصرة المستضعفين، وذم الخوف والجبن والاعتراض على أحكام الله.
• الدار الآخرة خير من الدنيا وما فيها من متاع وشهوات لمن اتقى الله تعالى وعمل بطاعته.
• الخير والشر كله بقدر الله، وقد يبتلي الله عباده ببعض السوء في الدنيا لأسباب، منها: ذنوبهم ومعاصيهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (91)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*
 




*80 - من يطع الرسول بامتثال ما أمر به، واجتناب ما نهى عنه؛ فقد استجاب لأمر الله، ومن أعرض عن طاعتك -أيها الرسول- فلا تحزن عليه، فما أرسلناك مراقبًا عليه تحفظ أعماله، وإنما نحن من يحصي عمله ويحاسبه.
81 - ويقول المنافقون لك بألسنتهم: نطيع أمرك ونمتثله، فإذا خرجوا من عندك دَبَّر جماعة منهم على وجه الخفاء خلاف ما أظهروا لك، والله يعلم ما يدبِّرون، وسيجازيهم على كيدهم هذا، فلا تلتفت لهم؛ فلن يضروك شيئًا، وفوِّض أمرك إلى الله، واعتمد عليه، وكفى بالله وكيلًا تعتمد عليه.
82 - لِمَ لا يتأمل هؤلاء القرآن ويدرسونه حتى يثبت لهم أنه لا يوجد فيه اختلاف ولا اضطراب؟! وحتى يعلموا صدق ما جئت به، ولو كان من عند غير الله تعالى لوجدوا فيه اضطرابًا في أحكامه واختلافًا كثيرًا في معانيه.
83 - وإذا جاء هؤلاء المنافقين أمر مما فيه أمن المسلمين وسرورهم، أو خوفهم وحزنهم؛ أفشوه ونشروه، ولو تأنّوا وأرجعوا الأمر إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإلى أهل الرأي والعلم والنصح؛ لأدرك أهل الرأي والاستنباط ما ينبغي أن يُعمل بشأنه من نشر أو كتمان، ولولا فضل الله عليكم بالاسلام ورحمته بكم بالقرآن -أيها المؤمنون- فعافاكم مما ابتلى به هؤلاء المنافقين؛ لاتبعتم وساوس الشيطان إلا قليلًا منكم.
84 - فقاتل -أيها الرسول- في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمته، ولا تُسأل عن غيرك ولا تُلزم به؛ لأنك لا تكلف إلا حمل نفسك على القتال، ورغب المؤمنين في القتال وحثهم عليه، عسى الله أن يدفع بقتالكم قوة الكافرين، والله أشد قوة، وأشد عقوبة.
85 - من يسعى لجلب الخير للغير؛ يكن له حظ من الثواب، ومن يسعى لجلب الشر للغير؛ يكن له حظ من الإثم، وكان الله على كل ما يعمله الإنسان شهيدًا وسيجازيه عليه. فمن كان منكم سببًا في حصول خير فله منه حظ ونصيب، ومن كان سببًا في حصول شر فإنه يناله منه شيء.
86 - وإذا سلَّم عليكم أحدٌ فردوا السلام عليه بأفضل مما سلَّم عليكم، أو ردوا عليه بمثل ما قال، والرد بالأحسن أفضل، إن الله كان على ما تعملون حفيظًا، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تدبر القرآن الكريم يورث اليقين بأنه تنزيل من الله؛ لسلامته من الاضطراب، ويظهر عظيم ما تضمنه من الأحكام.
• لا يجوز نشر الأخبار التي تنشأ عنها زعزعة أمن المؤمنين، أو دب الرعب بين صفوفهم.
• التحدث بقضايا المسلمين والشؤون العامة المتصلة بهم يجب أن يصدر من أهل العلم وأولي الأمر منهم.
• مشروعية الشفاعة الحسنة التي لا إثم فيها ولا اعتداء على حقوق الناس، وتحريم كل شفاعة فيها إثم أو اعتداء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (92)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*
 
*87 - الله لا معبود بحق غيره، ليجمعنّ أولكم وآخركم يوم القيامة الذي لا شك فيه؛ لمجازاتكم على أعمالكم، ولا أحد أصدق حديثًا من الله.
88 - ما شأنكم -أيها المؤمنون- صرتم فريقيْن مختلفيْن في شأن التعامل مع المنافقين: فريق يقول بقتالهم لكفرهم، وفريق يقول بترك قتالهم لإيمانهم؟! فما كان لكم أن تختلفوا بشأنهم، والله ردهم إلى الكفر والضلال بسبب أعمالهم، أتريدون أن تهدوا من لم يوفقه الله إلى الحق؟! ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له طريقًا إلى الهداية.
89 - تمنَّى المنافقون لو تكفرون بما أنزل عليكم كما كفروا فتكونون مستوين معهم في الكفر، فلا تتخذوا منهم أولياء لعداوتهم حتى يهاجروا في سبيل الله من دار الشرك إلى بلاد الإسلام دلالة على إيمانهم، فإن أعرضوا واستمروا على حالهم فخذوهم واقتلوهم أينما وجدتموهم، ولا تتخذوا منهم وليًّا يواليكم على أموركم، ولا نصيرًا يعينكم على أعدائكم.
90 - إلا من وصل منهم إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم عقد مؤكد على ترك القتال، أو من جاؤوكم وقد ضاقت صدورهم فلا يريدون قتالكم ولا قتال قومهم، ولو شاء الله لمكنهم منكم فقاتلوكم، فاقبلوا من الله عافيته، ولا تتعرضوا لهم بقتل ولا أسر، فإن اعتزلوكم فلم يقاتلوكم، وانقادوا إليكم مصالحين تاركين قتالكم، فما جعل الله لكم عليهم طريقًا بقتلهم أو أسرهم.
91 - ستجدون -أيها المؤمنون- فريقًا آخر من المنافقين يظهرون لكم الإيمان ليأمنوا على أنفسهم، ويظهرون لقومهم من الكفار الكفر إذا رجعوا إليهم ليأمنوهم، كلما دُعُوا إلى الكفر بالله والشرك به وقعوا فيه أشد الوقوع، فهؤلاء إذا لم يتركوا قتالكم، وينقادوا إليكم مصالحين، ويكفوا أيديهم عنكم؛ فخذوهم واقتلوهم أينما وجدتموهم، وأولئك الذين هذه صفتهم جعلنا لكم على أخذهم وقتلهم حجة واضحة؛ لغدرهم ومكرهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]    
• خفاء حال بعض المنافقين أوقع الخلاف بين المؤمنين في حكم التعامل معهم.
• بيان كيفية التعامل مع المنافقين بحسب أحوالهم ومقتضى المصلحة معهم.
• عدل الإسلام في الكف عمَّن لم تقع منه أذية متعدية من المنافقين.
• يكشف الجهاد في سبيل الله أهل النفاق بسبب تخلفهم عنه وتكلف أعذارهم.   *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (93)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*




*92 - وما ينبغي لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنًا إلا أن يقع ذلك منه على وجه الخطأ، ومن قتل مؤمنًا على وجه الخطأ فعليه عتق نفس مملوكة مؤمنة كفارة عن فعله، وعلى قرابة القاتل الذين يرثونه دية مُسَلَّمَة إلى ورثة القتيل، إلا أن يعفوا عن الدية فتسقط، فإن كان القتيل من قوم محاربين لكم وهو مؤمن؛ فيجب على القاتل عتق نفس مملوكة مؤمنة، ولا دية عليه، وإن كان القتيل غير مؤمن لكنه من قوم بينكم وبينهم عهد مثل أهل الذمة، فعلى قرابة القاتل الذين يرثونه دية مُسَلَّمَة إلى ورثة القتيل، وعلى القاتل عتق نفس مملوكة مؤمنة كفارة عن فعله، فإن لم يجد من يعتقه أو لا يستطيع أن يدفع ثمنه، فعليه صيام شهرين متصلين بلا انقطاع لا يفطر فيهما، ليتوب الله عليه مما فعل، وكان الله عليمًا بأعمال عباده ونياتهم، حكيمًا في تشريعه وتدبيره.
93 - ومن يقتل مؤمنًا على وجه القصد بغير حق؛ فجزاؤه دخول جهنم خالدًا فيها، وغضب الله عليه، وطرده من رحمته، وأعد له عذابًا عظيمًا لاقترافه هذا الذنب الكبير.
94 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، إذا خرجتم للجهاد في سبيل الله فتثبتوا في أمر من تقاتلون، ولا تقولوا لمن أظهر لكم ما يدل على إسلامه: لست مؤمنًا، وإنما حملك على إظهار الإسلام الخوف على دمك ومالك، فتقتلوه تطلبون بقتله متاع الدنيا الزهيد كالغنيمة منه، فعند الله مغانم كثيرة، وهي خير وأعظم من هذا، كذلك كنتم من قبل مثل هذا الذي يخفي إيمانه من قومه، فمنَّ الله عليكم بالإسلام فعصم دماءكم فتثبتوا، إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء من عملكم وإن دق، وسيجازيكم به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جاء القرآن الكريم معظِّمًا حرمة نفس المؤمن، وناهيًا في انتهاكها، ومرتبًا على ذلك أشد العقوبات.
• من عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة أن المؤمن القاتل لا يُخلد أبدًا في النار، وإنما يُعذب فيها مدة طويلة ثم يخرج منها برحمة الله تعالى.
• وجوب التثبت والتبين في الجهاد، وعدم الاستعجال في الحكم على الناس حتى لا يُعتدى على البريء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (94)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*95 - لا يستوي المؤمنون القاعدون عن الجهاد في سبيل الله غير أصحاب الأعذار كالمرضى والمكفوفين، والمجاهدون في سبيل الله ببذل أموالهم وأنفسهم، فضل الله المجاهدين ببذل أموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين عن الجهاد درجة، ولكل من المجاهدين والقاعدين عن الجهاد لعذر أجره الذي يستحقه، وفضَّل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين بإعطائهم ثوابًا عظيمًا من عنده.
96 - هذا الثواب منازل بعضها فوق بعض، مع مغفرة ذنوبهم ورحمته بهم، وكان الله غفورًا لعباده رحيمًا بهم.
97 - إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة وهم ظالمون لأنفسهم بترك الهحرة من دار الكفر إلى دار الإسلام، تقول لهم الملائكة حال قبض أرواحهم توبيخًا لهم: على أي حال كنتم؟ وبأي شيء تميزتم عن المشركين؟ فيجيبون معتذرين: كنا ضعفاء لا حول لنا ولا قوة نرد بها عن أنفسنا، فتقول لهم الملائكة توبيخًا لهم: ألم تكن بلاد الله واسعة فتخرجوا إليها لتأمنوا على دينكم وأنفسكم من الإذلال والقهر؟! فاولئك الذين لم يهاجروا مثواهم الذي يستقرون فيه هو النار مرجعًا مآبًا لهم.
98 - 99 - ويُسْتثنى من هذا الوعيد الضعفاء أصحاب الأعذار رجالًا كانوا أو نساءً أو أطفالًا، ممن لا قوة لهم يدفعون بها عنهم الظلم والقهر، ولا يهتدون إلى طريقة للتخلص مما هم فيه من القهر، فأولئك عسى الله برحمته ولطفه أن يعفو عنهم، وكان الله عفوًا عن عباده غفورًا لمن تاب منهم.
ولما ذكر الوعيد على ترك الهجرة مع القدرة عليها رغَّب فيها، فقال:

100 - ومن يهاجر من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام ابتغاء مرضاة الله يجد في الأرض التي هاجر إليها مُتحوِّلًا وأرضًا غير أرضه التي ترك، ينال فيها العزة والرزق الواسع، ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجرًا إلى الله ورسوله، ثم ينزل به الموت قبل وصوله إلى مُهاجَره، ففد ثبت أجره على الله، ولا يضره أنه لم يصل إلى مُهاجَره، وكان الله غفورًا لمن تاب من عباده رحيمًا بهم.
101 - وإذا سافرتم في الأرض فليس عليكم إثم في قصر الصلاة الرباعية من أربع ركعات إلى ركعتين، إن خفتم أن يلحقكم مكروه من الكافرين، إن عداوة الكافرين لكم عداوة ظاهرة بينة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضل الجهاد في سبيل الله وعظم أجر المجاهدين، وأن الله وعدهم منازل عالية في الجنة لا يبلغها غيرهم.
• أصحاب الأعذار يسقط عنهم فرض الجهاد مع ما لهم من أجر إن حسنت نيتهم.
• فضل الهجرة إلى بلاد الإسلام، ووجوبها على القادر إن كان يخشى على دينه في بلده.
• مشروعية قصر الصلاة في حال السفر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (95)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*102 - إذا كنت -أيها الرسول- في الجيش وقت قتال العدو، فاردت أن تصلي بهم، فقسِّم الجيش جماعتين: تقوم جماعة منهم تصلي معك، وليأخذوا أسلحتهم معهم في صلاتهم، ولتكن الجماعة الأخرى في حراستكم، فإذا صلت الجماعة الأولى ركعة مع الإمام أتمت لنفسها الصلاة، فإذا صلوا فليكونوا من ورائكم تجاه العدو، ولتأت الجماعة التي كانت في الحراسة ولم يصلوا، فليصلوا ركعة مع الإمام، فإذا سلّم الإمام أتموا ما بقي من صلاتهم، وليأخذوا حذرهم من عدوهم، وليحملوا أسلحتهم، فإن الذين كفروا يتمنون أن تغفلوا عن أسلحتكم وأمتعتكم إذا صليتم فيحملون عليكم حملة واحدة، ويأخذونكم في غفلتكم، ولا إثم عليكم إن أصابكم أذى بسبب المطر أو كنتم مرضى ونحوه، أن تضعوا أسلحتكم فلا تحملوها، واحترزوا من عدوكم بما تستطيعون، إن الله هيَّأ للكافرين عذابًا مذلًّا لهم.
103 - فإذا فرغتم -أيها المؤمنون- من الصلاة فأذكروا الله بالتسبيح والتحميد والتهليل في كل أحوالكم قيامًا وقعودًا وعلى جنوبكم، فإذا زال عنكم الخوف وأمنتم فأدوا الصلاة تامة بأركانها وواجباتها ومستحباتها على ما أُمرتم، إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين فريضة محددة بوقت، لا يجوز تأخيرها عنه إلا لعذر، هذا في حالة الإقامة، أما في حالة السفر فلكم الجمع والقصر.
104 - ولا تضعفوا -أيها المؤمنون- ولا تكسلوا في طلب عدوكم من الكافرين، فإن كنتم تتوجعون لما يصيبكم من القتل والجراح فإنهم كذلك يتوجعون كما تتوجعون، ويصيبهم مثل ما يصيبكم، فلا يكن صبرهم أعظم من صبركم، فإنكم ترجون من الله من الثواب والنصر والتأييد ما لا يرجونه، وكان الله عليمًا بأحوال عباده، حكيمًا في تدبيره وتشريعه.
105 - إنا أنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن مشتملًا على الحق؛ لتفصل بين الناس في كل شؤونهم بما علمك الله وألهمك لا بهواك ورأيك، ولا تكن للخائنين لأنفسهم وأمانتهم مدافعًا ترد عنهم من طالبهم بالحق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية صلاة الخوف وبيان أحكامها وصفتها.
• الأمر بالأخذ بالأسباب في كل الأحوال، وأن المؤمن لا يعذر في تركها حتى لو كان في عبادة.
• مشروعية دوام ذكر الله تعالى على كل حال, فهو حياة القلوب وسبب طمأنينتها.
• النهي عن الضعف والكسل في حال قتال العدو، والأمر بالصبر على قتاله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (96)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*


*106 - واطلب المغفرة والعفو من الله، إن الله كان غفورًا لمن تاب إليه من عباده، رحيمًا به.
107 - ولا تخاصم عن أي شخص يخون ويبالغ في إخفاء خيانته، والله لا يحب هؤلاء الخونة الكاذبين.
108 - يستترون من الناس عند ارتكابهم معصية خوفًا وحياء، ولا يستترون من الله، وهو معهم بإحاطته بهم، لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء حين يدَبِّرون خفية ما لا يرضى من القول، كالدفاع عن المذنب واتهام البريء، وكان الله بما يعملون في السر والعلن محيطًا، لا يخفى عليه شيء، وسيجازيهم على أعمالهم.
109 - ها أنتم -يا من يهمكم أمر هؤلاء الذين يرتكبون جرمًا- خاصمتم عنهم في الحياة الدنيا لتثبتوا براءتهم، وتدفعوا عنهم العقوبة، فمن الذي يجال الله عنهم يوم القيامة وقد علم حقيقة حالهم؟! ومن الذي يكون وكيلًا عليهم في ذلك اليوم؟! ولا شك أن أحدًا لا يستطيع ذلك.
110 - ومن يعمل عملًا سيئًا، أو يظلم نفسه باقتراف المعاصي، ثم يطلب المغفرة من الله مقرًّا بذنبه نادمًا عليه مقلعًا عنه، يجد الله أبدًا غفورًا لذنوبه رحيمًا به.
111 - ومن يرتكب إثمًا صغيرًا أو كبيرًا فإنما عقوبته عليه وتتجاوزه إلى غير، وكان الله عليمًا بأعمال العباد، حكيمًا في تدبيره وتشريعه.
112 - ومن يرتكب خطيئة على غير عمد، أو إثمًا بعمد، ثم يتهم به إنسانا بريئًا من ذلك الذنب، فقد تَحمَّل بفعله ذلك كذبًا شديدًا وإثمًا بينًا.
113 - ولولا فضل الله عليك -أيها الرسول- بعصمتك لعزمت جماعة من هؤلاء الذين يخونون أنفسهم أن يضلوك عن الحق فتحكم بغير القسط، وما يضلون حقيقة إلا أنفسهم؛ لأن عاقبة ما اقترفوه من محاولة الإضلال راجع عليهم، وأنزل الله عليك القرآن والسنَّة، وعلَّمك من الهدى والنور ما لم تكن تعلم قبل ذلك، وكان فضل الله عليك بالنبوة والعصمة عظيمًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• النهي عن المدافعة والمخاصمة عن المبطلين؛ لأن ذلك من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان.
• ينبغي للمؤمن الحق أن يكون خوفه من الله وتعظيمه والحياء منه فوق كل أحد من الناس.
• سعة رحمة الله ومغفرته لمن ظلم نفسه، مهما كان ظلمه إذا صدق في توبته، ورجع عن ذنبه.
• التحذير من اتهام البريء وقذفه بما لم يكن منه؛ وأنَّ فاعل ذلك قد وقع في أشد الكذب والإثم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (97)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*

*114 - لا خير في كثير من الكلام الذي يُسِرُّه الناس، ولا نفع منه، إلا إن كان كلامهم أمرًا بصدقة، أو معروف جاء به الشرع ودل عليه العقل، أو دعوة إلى الإصلاح بين المتنازعين، ومن يفعل ذلك طلبًا لرضا الله فسوف نؤتيه ثوابًا عظيمًا.
115 - ومن يعاند الرسول ويخالفه فيما جاء به من بعد ما اتضح له الحق، ويتبع طريقًا غير طريق المؤمنين، نتركه وما اختار لنفسه، ولا نوفقه للحق لإعراضه عن عمد وندخله نار جهنم يُعاني حرَّها وساءت مرجعًا لأهلها.
116 - إن الله لا يغفر أن يُشرك به، بل يُخلد المشرك في النار، ويغفر ما دون الشرك من المعاصي لمن يشاء برحمته وفضله، ومن يشرك مع الله أحدًا فقد تاه عن الحق وبعد عنه بعدًا كثيرًا؛ لأنه سَوَّى بين الخالق والمخلوق.
117 - ما يعبد هؤلاء المشركون ويدعون مع الله إلا أوثانًا مسمَّاة بأسماء الإناث كاللات والعُزَّى، لا نفع لها ولا ضرّ، وما يعبدون في الحقيقة إلا شيطانًا خارجًا عن طاعة الله لا خير فيه؛ لأنه هو الذي أمرهم بعبادة الأوثان.
118 - ولذلك طرده الله من رحمته. وقال هذا الشيطان لربه حالفًا: لأجعلنَّ لي من عبادك قسمًا معلومًا أغويهم عن الحق.
119 - ولأصدنهم عن صراطك المستقيم، ولأمنيُنَّهم بالوعود الكاذبة التي تزين لهم ضلالهم، ولآمرنَّهم بتقطيع آذان الأنعام لتحريم ما أحل الله منها، ولآمرنهم بتغيير خلق الله وفطرته، ومن يتخذ الشيطان وليًّا يتولاه ويطيعه فقد خسر خسرانًا بينًا بموالاة الشيطان الرجيم.
120 - يعدهم الشيطان الوعود الكاذبة، ويُمنيهم الأماني الباطلة، وما يعدهم في الواقع إلا باطلًا لا حقيقة له.
121 - أولئك المتبعون لخطوات الشيطان وما يمليه عليهم مستقرهم نار جهنم لا يجدون عنها مهربًا يلجؤون إليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أكثر تناجي الناس لا خير فيه، بل ربما كان فيه وزر، وقليل من كلامهم فيما بينهم يتضمن خيرًا ومعروفًا.
• معاندة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ومخالفة سبيل المؤمنين نهايتها البعد عن الله ودخول النار.
• كل الذنوب تحت مشيئة الله، فقد يُغفر لصاحبها، إلا الشرك، فلا يغفره الله أبدًا.
• غاية الشيطان صرف الناس عن عبادة الله تعالى، ومن أعظم وسائله تزيين الباطل بالأماني الغرارة والوعود الكاذبة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (98)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*



*ولما ذكر الله جزاء أتباع الشيطان ذكر جزاء أتباع الرسل؛ فقال:

122 - والذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة المقرِّبة إليه سندخلهم جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، وعدًا من الله ووعده تعالى حق، فهو لا يخلف الميعاد، ولا أحد أصدق من الله قولًا.
123 - ليس أمر النجاة والفوز تابعًا لما تتمنون -أيها المسلمون- أو لما يتمناه أهل الكتاب، بل الأمر تابع للعمل، فمن يعمل منكم عملًا سيئًا يجازَ به يوم القيامة، ولا يجد له من دون الله وليًّا يجلب له النفع، ولا نصيرًا يدفع عنه الضر.
124 - ومن يعمل من الأعمال الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن بالله تعالى حقًّا فأولئك الذين جمعوا بين الإيمان والعمل يدخلون الجنة، ولا ينقصون من ثواب أعمالهم شيئًا، ولو كان شيئًا قليلًا قدر النقرة التي تكون في ظهر نواة التمر.
125 - ولا أحد أحسن دينًا ممن استسلم لله ظاهرًا وباطنًا وأخلص نيته له، وأحسن في عمله باتباع ما شرع، واتبع دين إبراهيم الذي هو أصل دين محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مائلًا عن الشرك والكفر إلى التوحيد والإيمان. واصطفى الله نبيه إبراهيم -عليه السلام- بالمحبة التامَّة من بين سائر خلقه.
126 - ولله وحده ملك ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، وكان الله محيطًا بكل شيء من خلقه علمًا وقدرة وتدبيرًا.
127 - ويسألونك -أيها الرسول- في أمر النساء وما يجب لهن وعليهن، قل: الله يبين لكم ما سألتم عنه، ويبين لكم ما يتلى عليكم في القرآن، في شأن اليتامى من النساء اللاتي تحت ولايتكم، ولا تؤتونهن ما فرض الله لهن من المهر أو الميراث، ولا ترغبون في نكاحهن، وتمنعونهن من النكاح طمعًا في أموالهن، ويبين لكم ما يجب في المستضعفين من الصغار، من إعطائهم حقهم من الميراث، وألا تظلموهم بالاستيلاء على أموالهم، ويبين لكم وجوب القيام على اليتامى بالعدل بما يصلح شأنهم في الدنيا والآخرة، وما تفعلوا من خير لليتامى وغيرهم فإن الله عليم به، وسيجازيكم به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ما عند الله من الثواب لا يُنال بمجرد الأماني والدعاوى، بل لا بد من الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
• الجزاء من جنس العمل، فمن يعمل سوءًا يُجْز به، ومن يعمل خيرًا يُجْز بأحسن منه.
• الإخلاص والاتباع هما مقياس قبول العمل عند الله تعالى.
• عَظّمَ الإسلام حقوق الفئات الضعيفة من النساء والصغار، فحرم الاعتداء عليهم، وأوجب رعاية مصالحهم في ضوء ما شرع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (99)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*

*128 - وإن خافت امرأة من زوجها ترفُّعًا عنها وعدم رغبة فيها فلا إثم عليهما أن يتصالحا بأن تتنازل عن بعض الحقوق الواجبة لها كحق النفقة والمبيت، والصلح هنا خير لهما من الطلاق، وقد جُبِلت النفوس على الحرص والبخل، فلا ترغب في التنازل عما لها من حق، فينبغي للزوجين علاج هذا الخلق بتربية النفس على التسامح والإحسان. وإن تحسنوا في كل شؤونكم، وتتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرًا، لا يخفى عليه شيء، وسيجازيكم به.
129 - ولن تستطيعوا -أيها الأزواج- أن تعدلوا العدل التام مع الزوجات في الميل القلبي، ولو حرصتم على ذلك؛ بسبب أمور ربما تكون خارجة عن إرادتكم، فلا تميلوا كل الميل عن التي لا تحبونها فتتركوها مثل المعلقة لا هي ذات زوج يقوم بحقها، ولا غير ذات زوج فتتطلع للزواج، وإن تصلحوا ما بينكم بأن تحمِلوا أنفسكم على ما لا تهواه من القيام بحق الزوجة، وتتقوا الله فيها، فإن الله كان غفورًا رحيمًا بكم.
130 - وإن تفرق الزوجان بطلاق أو خُلْع أغْنَى الله كلًّا منهما من فضله الواسع، فيغني الرجل بزوجة خير له منها، ويغني المرأة بزوج خير لها منه، وكان الله واسع الفضل والرحمة، حكيمًا في تدبيره وتقديره.
131 - ولله وحده ملك ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وملك ما بينهما، ولقد عَهِدنا إلى أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، وعَهِدنا إليكم بامتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه، وإن تكفروا بهذا العهد فلن تضروا إلا أنفسكم، فالله غني عن طاعتكم، فله ملك ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، وهو الغني عن جميع خلقه، المحمود على جميع صفاته وأفعاله.
132 - ولله وحده ملك ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، المستحق أن يطاع، وكفى بالله متوليًا تدبير كل شؤون خلقه.
133 - إن يشا يُهْلِككم -أيها الناس- ويأت بآخرين غيركم يطيعون الله ولا يعصونه، وكان الله على ذلك قديرًا.
134 - من كان منكم -أيها الناس- يريد بعمله ثواب الدنيا فقط، فليعلم أن عند الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة، فيطلب ثوابهما منه، وكان الله سميعًا لأقوالكم، بصيرًا بأفعالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• استحباب المصالحة بين الزوجين عند المنازعة، وتغليب المصلحة بالتنازل عن بعض الحقوق إدامة لعقد الزوجية.
• أوجب الله تعالى العدل بين الزوجات خاصة في الأمور المادية التي هي في مقدور الأزواج، وتسامح الشرع حين يتعذر العدل في الأمور المعنوية، كالحب والميل القلبي.
• لا حرج على الزوجين في الفراق إذا تعذرت العِشْرة بينهما.
• الوصية الجامعة للخلق جميعًا أولهم وآخرهم هي الأمر بتقوى الله تعالى بامتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (100)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية

*

*135 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، كونوا قائمين بالعدل في كل أحوالكم، مؤدِّين الشهادة بالحق مع كل أحد، ولو اقتضى ذلك أن تُقِرُّوا على أنفسكم بالحق، أو على والديكم أو الأقربين منكم، ولا يحملنَّكم فقر أحد أو غناه على الشهادة أو تركها، فالله أولى بالفقير والغني منكم وأعلم بمصالحهما، فلا تتبعوا الأهواء في شهادتكم لئلا تميلوا عن الحق فيها، وإن حرفتم الشهادة بأدائها على غير وجهها، أو أعرضتم عن أدائها؛ فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرًا.
136 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا اثبتوا على إيمانكم بالله وبرسوله، وبالقرآن الذي أنزله على رسوله، وبالكتب التي أنزلها على الرسل من قبله، ومن يكفر بالله وبملائكته وبكتبه وبرسله وبيوم القيامة؛ فقد بعُد عن الطريق المستقيم بُعْدًا عظيمًا.
137 - إن الذين تكرر منهم الكفر بعد الإيمان، بأن دخلوا في الإيمان ثم ارتدوا عنه، ثم دخلوا فيه، ثم ارتدوا عنه، وأصروا على الكفر وماتوا عليه؛ لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ذنوبهم، ولا ليوفقهم إلى الطريق المستقيم الموصل إليه تعالى.
138 - بشِّر -أيها الرسول- المنافقين الذين يُظهرون الإيمان، ويُبطنون الكفر، بأن لهم عند الله يوم القيامة عذابًا موجعًا.
139 - هذا العذاب لأنهم اتخذوا الكفار أنصارًا وأعوانًا من دون المؤمنين، وإنه لعجب ذلك الذي جعلهم يوالونهم، أيطلبون عندهم القوة والمنعة ليرتفعوا بها؟! فإن القوة والمنعة كلها لله.
140 - وقد نزل الله عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- في القرآن الكريم أنكم إذا جلستم في مجلس وسمعتم فيه من يكفر بآيات الله ويستهزئ بها؛ فيجب عليكم ترك القعود معهم والانصراف عن مجالستهم، حتى يتحدثوا في حديث غير الكفر بآيات الله والاستهزاء بها، إنكم إذا جالستموهم حال الكفر بآيات الله والاستهزاء بها بعد سماعكم ذلك مثلهم في مخالفة أمر الله؛ لأنكم عصيتم الله بجلوسكم كما عصوا الله بكفرهم، إن الله سيجمع المنافقين الذين يظهرون الإسلام ويضمرون الكفر مع الكافرين في نار جهنم يوم القيامة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب العدل في القضاء بين الناس وعند أداء الشهادة، حتى لو كان الحق على النفس أو على أحد من القرابة.
• على المؤمن أن يجتهد في فعل ما يزيد إيمانه من أعمال القلوب والجوارح، ويثبته في قلبه.
• عظم خطر المنافقين على الإسلام وأهله؛ ولهذا فقد توعدهم الله بأشد العقوبة في الآخرة.
• إذا لم يستطع المؤمن الإنكار على من يتطاول على آيات الله وشرعه، فلا يجوز له الجلوس معه على هذه الحال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (101)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*



*141 - الذين ينتظرون ما يحصل لكم من خير أو شر، فإن كان لكم نصر من الله وغنمتم قالوا لكم: ألم نكن معكم، شهدنا ما شهدتم؟! لينالوا من الغنيمة، وإن كان للكافرين حظ قالوا لهم: ألم نتول شؤونكم ونُحِطْكم إحاطة العناية والنصرة ونحمكم من المؤمنين بإعانتكم وتخذيلهم؟! فالله يحكم بينكم جميعًا يوم القيامة، فيجازي المؤمنين بدخول الجنة، ويجازي المنافقين بدخول الدرك الأسفل من النار، ولن يجعل الله بفضله للكافرين تسلطًا على المؤمنين، بل سيجعل العاقبة للمؤمنين.
142 - إن المنافقين يخادعون الله بإظهار الإسلام وإضمار الكفر، وهو خادعهم؛ لأنه عصم دماءهم مع علمه بكفرهم، وأعد لهم أشد العقوبة في الآخرة، وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى كارهين لها، ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلًا إذا رأوا المؤمنين.
143 - هؤلاء المنافقون مترددون في حَيرة، فلا هم مع المؤمنين ظاهرًا وباطنًا ولا مع الكافرين، بل ظاهرهم مع المؤمنين وباطنهم مع الكافرين، ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له -أيها الرسول- طريقًا لهدايته من الضلال.
144 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله،
لا تتخذوا الكافرين بالله أصفياء توالونهم من دون المؤمنين، أتريدون بفعلكم هذا أن تجعلوا لله عليكم حجة بينة دالة على استحقاقكم العقاب؟!

145 - إن المنافقين سيجعلهم الله في المكان الأسفل من النار يوم القيامة، ولن تجد لهم نصيرًا يدفع عنهم العذاب.
146 - إلا الذين رجعوا إلى الله بالتوبة من نفاقهم، وأصلحوا باطنهم، وتمسكوا بعهد الله، وأخلصوا عملهم لله بلا رياء، فأولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات مع المؤمنين في الدنيا والآخرة، وسوف يعطي الله المؤمنين ثوابًا جزيلًا.
147 - لا حاجة لله في تعذيبكم إن شكرتم له وآمنتم به، فهو تعالى البر الرحيم، وإنما يعذبكم بذنوبكم، فإن أصلحتم العمل، وشكرتموه على نعمه، وآمنتم به ظاهرًا وباطنًا فلن يعذبكم، وكان الله شاكرًا لمن اعترف بنعمه فيجزل لهم الثواب عليها، عليمًا بإيمان خلقه، وسيجازي كلًّا بعمله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان صفات المنافقين، ومنها: حرصهم على حظ أنفسهم سواء كان مع المؤمنين أو مع الكافرين.
• أعظم صفات المنافقين تَذَبْذُبُهم وحيرتهم واضطرابهم، فلا هم مع المؤمنين حقًّا ولا مع الكافرين.
• النهي الشديد عن اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين.
• أعظم ما يتقي به المرء عذاب الله تعالى في الآخرة هو الإيمان والعمل الصالح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (102)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*148 - لا يحب الله الجهر بقول السوء، بل يبغضه ويتوعّد عليه، لكن من ظُلم جاز له أن يجهر بقول السوء؛ للشكاية من ظالمه والدعاء عليه ومجازاته بمثل قوله، لكنَ صَبْرَ المظلوم أولى من جهره بالسوء، وكان الله سميعًا لأقوالكم، عليمًا بنياتكم، فاحذروا قول السوء أو قصده.
149 - إن تُظْهرُوا أي خير قولي أو فعلي، أو تستروه، أو تَتجاوزوا عمن أساء إليكم؛ فإن الله كان عفوًا قديرًا، فليكن العفو من أخلاقكم، لعل الله أن يعفو عنكم.
150 - إن الذين يكفرون بالله ويكفرون برسله، ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله وبين رسله؛ بأن يؤمنوا به، ويكذبوا بهم، ويقولون: نؤمن ببعض الرسل، ونكفر ببعضهم، ويريدون أن يتخذوا طريقا بين الكفر والإيمان يتوهمون أنها تنجيهم.
151 - أولئك الذين يسلكون هذا المسلك هم الكافرون حقًّا؛ ذلك أنَّ من كفر بالرسل أو ببعضهم فقد كفر بالله وبرسله، وأعددنا للكافرين عذابًا مذلًّا لهم يوم القيامة، عقابًا لهم على تكبرهم عن الإيمان بالله وبرسله.
ولما ذكر الله جزاء الكافرين ذكر بعده جزاء المؤمنين فقال:

152 - والذين آمنوا بالله ووحدوه، ولم يشركوا به أحدًا، وصَدقُوا برسله جميعًا، ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم كما يفعله الكافرون، بل آمنوا بهم جميعًا؛ أولئك سوف يعطيهم الله أجرًا عظيمًا جزاء إيمانهم وأعمالهم الصالحة التابعة منه، وكان الله غفورًا لمن تاب من عباده، رحيمًا بهم.
153 - يسألك -أيها الرسول- اليهود أن تنزل عليهم كتابًا من السماء جملة واحدة كما وقع لموسى، يكون علامة لصدقك، فلا تستعظم منهم ذلك، فقد سأل أسلافهم موسى أعظم مما سألك هؤلاء، حيث سألوه أن يريهم الله عيانًا، فَصُعِقُوا عقابًا لهم على ما ارتكبوه، ثم أحياهم الله، فعبدوا العجل من دون الله من بعد ما جاءتهم الأيات الواضحة الدالة على وحدانية الله وتفرده بالربوبية والألوهية، ثم تجاوزنا عنهم، وأعطينا موسى حجة واضحة على قومه.
154 - ورفعنا فوقهم الجبل بسبب أخذ العهد المؤكد عليهم تخويفًا ليعملوا بما فيه، وقلنا لهم بعد رفعه: ادخلوا باب بيت المقدس سُجَّدًا بانحناء الرؤس، فدخلوا يزحفون على أدبارهم، وقلنا لهم: لا تعتدوا بالإقدام على الصيد يوم السبت، فما كان منهم إلا أن اعتدوا فاصطادوا، وأخذنا عليهم عهدًا موثقًا شديدًا بذلك، فنقضوا العهد المأخوذ عليهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• يجوز للمظلوم أن يتحدث عن ظلمه وظالمه لمن يُرْجى منه أن يأخذ له حقه، وإن قال ما لا يسر الظالم.
• حض المظلوم على العفو -حتى وإن قدر- كما يعفو الرب -سبحانه- مع قدرته على عقاب عباده.
• لا يجوز التفريق بين الرسل بالإيمان ببعضهم دون بعض، بل يجب الإيمان بهم جميعًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (103)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*



*155 - فطردناهم من رحمتنا بسبب نقضهم العهد المؤكد عليهم، وبسبب كفرهم بآيات الله، وجراءتهم على قتل الأنبياء، وبقولهم لمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: قلوبنا في غطاء، فلا تعي ما تقول، والأمر ليس كما قالوا، بل ختم الله على قلوبهم فلا يصل إليها خير، فلا يؤمنون إلا إيمانًا قليلًا لا ينفعهم.
156 - وطردناهم من الرحمة بسبب كفرهم، وبسبب رميهم مريم -عليها السلام- بالزنى زورًا وبهتانًا.
157 - ولعناهم بقولهم مفتخرين كذبًا: إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله. وما قتلوه كما ادعوا وما صلبوه، ولكن قتلوا رجلًا ألقى الله شَبَهَ عيسى عليه وصلبوه، فظنوا أن المقتول هو عيسى -عليه السلام-. والذين ادعوا قتله من اليهود والذين أسلموه إليهم من النصارى، كلاهما في حيرة من أمره وشك، فليس لهم به علم، وإنما يتبعون الظن، وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئًا، وما قتلوا عيسى، وما صلبوه قطعًا.
158 - بل نجَّاه الله من مكرهم، ورفعه الله بجسمه روحه إليه، وكان الله عزيزًا في ملكه، لا يغالبه أحد، حكيمًا في تدبيره وقضائه وشرعه.
159 - وما من أحد من أهل الكتاب إلا سيؤمن بعيسى -عليه السلام- بعد نزوله آخر الزمان وقبل موته، ويوم القيامة يكون عيسى -عليه السلام- شاهدًا على أعمالهم؛ ما يوافق الشرع منها وما يخالف.
160 - فبسبب ظلم اليهود حَرَّمْنَا عليهم بعض المآكل الطيبة التي كانت حلالًا لهم، فحرمنا عليهم كل ذي ظفر، ومن البقر والغنم حرمنا عليهم شحومهما إلا ما حملت ظهورهما، وبسبب صدهم أنفسهم وصدهم غيرهم عن سبيل الله، حتى صار الصد عن الخير سجية لهم.
161 - وبسبب تعاملهم بالربا بعد أن نهاهم الله عن تناوله، وبسبب أخذ أموال الناس بغير حق شرعي، وأعددنا للكافرين منهم عذابًا موجعًا.
ولما ذكر مثالب أهل الكتاب ذكر المؤمنين منهم فقال:
162 - لكنِ الثابتون المتمكنون في العلم من اليهود، والمؤمنون يُصَدِّقُون بما أنزله الله عليك -أيها الرسول- من القرآن، ويُصَدقُون بما أنزل من الكتب على من قبلك من الرسل كالتوراة والإنجيل، ويقيمون الصلاة، ويعطون زكاة أموالهم، ويصدقون بالله إلهًا واحدًا لا شريك له، ويصدقون بيوم القيامة؛ أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات سنعطيهم ثوابًا عظيمًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الختم على القلوب سبب لحرمانها من الفهم.
• بيان عداوة اليهود لنبي الله عيسى -عليه السلام-، حتى إنهم وصلوا لمرحلة محاولة قتله.
• بيان جهل النصارى وحيرتهم في مسألة الصلب، وتعاملهم فيها بالظنون الفاسدة.
• بيان فضل العلم، فإن من أهل الكتاب من هو متمكن في العلم حتى أدى به تمكنه هذا للإيمان بالنبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (104)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية
*


*163 - إنا أوحينا إليك -أيها الرسول- كما أوحينا إلى الآنبياء من قبلك، فلست بِدْعًا من الرسل فقد أوحينا إلى نوح، وأوحينا إلى الأنبياء الذين جاؤوا من بعده، وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم، وإلى ابنيه: إسماعيل واسحاق، وإلى يعقوب بن إسحاق، وإلى الأسباط، (وهم الأنبياء الذين كانوا في قبائل بني إسرائيل الاثنتي عشرة من أبناء يعقوب -عليه السلام-)، وأعطينا داود كتابًا هو الزبور.
164 - وأرسلنا رسلًا قصصناهم عليك في القرآن، وأرسلنا رسلًا لم نقصصهم عليك فيه، وتركنا ذكرهم فيه لحكمة، وكلَّم الله موسى بالنبوة -دون وساطة- تكليمًا حقيقيًّا يليق به سبحانه وتعالى تكريمًا لموسى.
165 - أرسلناهم مبشرين بالثواب الكريم من آمن بالله، ومُخوِّفين من كفر به من العذاب الأليم، حتى لا تكون للناس حجة على الله بعد إرسال الرسل يعتذرون بها، وكان الله عزيزًا في ملكه حكيمًا في قضائه.
166 - إنْ كان اليهود يكفرون بك فإن الله يصدقك بصحة ما أنزل إليك -أيها الرسول- من القرآن، أنزل فيه علمه الذي أراد أن يُطْلِعَ العباد عليه مما يحبه ويرضاه أو يكرهه ويأباه، والملائكة يشهدون بصدق ما جئت به مع شهادة الله، وكفى بالله شهيدًا، فشهادته كافية عن شهادة غيره.
167 - إن الذين كفروا بنبوتك، وصدوا الناس عن الإسلام قد بَعُدُوا عن الحق بُعْدًا شديدًا.
168 - إن الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله، وظلموا أنفسهم ببقائها على الكفر، لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ما هم مصرُّون عليه من الكفر، ولا ليرشدهم إلى طريق تنجيهم من عذاب الله.
169 - إلا الطريق المؤدية إلى دخول جهنم ماكثين فيها دائمًا، وكان ذلك على الله هينًا، فهو لا يعجزه شيء.
170 - يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم لرسول محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالهدى ودين الحق من الله تعالى، فآمنوا بما جاءكم به يكن خيرًا لكم في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن تكفروا بالله فإن الله غني عن إيمانكم، ولا يضره كفركم، فله ملك ما في السماوات، وله ملك ما في الأرض وما بينهما، وكان الله عليمًا بمن يستحق الهداية فييسرها له، وبمن لا يستحقها فيُعْميه عنها، حكيمًا في أقواله وأفعاله وشرعه وقدره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات النبوة والرسالة في شأن نوح وإبراهيم وغيرِهما مِن ذرياتهما ممن ذكرهم الله وممن لم يذكر أخبارهم لحكمة يعلمها سبحانه.
• إثبات صفة الكلام لله تعالى على وجه يليق بذاته وجلاله، فقد كلّم الله تعالى نبيه موسى -عليه السلام-.
• تسلية النبي محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ببيان أن الله تعالى يشهد على صدق دعواه في كونه نبيًّا، وكذلك تشهد الملائكة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (105)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية* 

* 
*

*171 - قل -أيها الرسول- للنصارى أهل الإنجيل: لا تتجاوزوا الحد في دينكم، ولا تقولوا على الله في شأن عيسى -عليه السلام- إلا الحق، إنما المسيح عيسى بن مريم رسول الله أرسله بالحق، خَلقَهُ بكلمته التي أرسل بها جبريل -عليه السلام- إلى مريم، وهي قوله: كُنْ، فكان، وهي نفخة من الله نفخها جبريل بأمر من الله، فآمِنوا بالله ورسله جميعًا دون تفريق بينهم، ولا تقولوا: الآلهة ثلاثة، انتهوا عن هذه المقولة الكاذبة الفاسدة يكن انتهاؤكم عنها خيرًا لكم في الدنيا والآخرة، إنما الله إله واحد تنزه عن الشريك وعن الولد، فهو غني، له ملك السماوات وملك الأرض وملك ما فيهما، وحَسْبُ ما في السماوات والأرض بالله قيمًا ومدبرًا لهم.
172 - لن يأنف عيسى بن مريم ويمتنع أن يكون عبدًا لله، ولا الملائكة الذين قربهم الله له، ورفع منزلتهم أن يكونوا عبادًا لله، فكيف تتخذون عيسى إلهًا؟! وكيف يتخذ المشركون الملائكة آلهة؟! ومن يأنف عن عبادة الله، ويترفع عنها فإن الله سيحشر الجميع إليه يوم القيامة، ويجازي كلًّا بما يستحق.
ولما بين أن الجميع سيحشره الله إليه فصَّل جزاءهم في قوله:

173 - فأما الذين آمنوا بالله وصدقوا برسله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات مخلصين لله عاملين وفق ما شرع، فسيعطيهم ثواب أعمالهم غير منقوص، وسيزيدهم على ذلك من فضله واحسانه، وأما الذين أَنِفُوا عن عبادة الله وطاعته وترفعوا تكبرًا، فيعذبهم عذابًا موجعًا، ولا يجدون من دون الله من يتولاهم فيجلب لهم النفع، ولا من ينصرهم فيدفع عنهم الضر.
174 - يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم من ربكم حجة جلية تقطع العذر وتزيل الشبهة -وهو محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأنزلنا إليكم ضياءً واضحًا، وهو هذا القرآن.
175 - فأما الذين آمنوا بالله وتمسكوا بالقرآن الذي أنزل على نبيهم فسيرحمهم الله بدخول الجنة، ويزيدهم ثوابًا ورَفْع درجات، ويوفقهم لسلوك الطريق المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه، وهو الطريق الموصل إلى جنات عدن.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان أَن المسيح بشر، وأن أمه كذلك، وأن الضالين من النصارى غلوا فيهما حتى أخرجوهما من حد البشرية.
• بيان بطلان شرك النصارى القائلين بالتثليث، وتنزيه الله تعالى عن أن يكون له شريك أو شبيه أو مقارب، وبيان انفراده -سبحانه- بالوحدانية في الذات والأسماء والصفات.
• إثبات أن عيسى -عليه السلام- والملائكة جميعهم عباد مخلوقون لا يستكبرون عن الاعتراف بعبوديتهم لله تعالى والانقياد لأوامره، فكيف يسوغ اتخاذهم آلهة مع كونهم عبيدًا لله تعالى؟!
• في الدين حجج وبراهين عقلية تدفع الشبهات، ونور وهداية تدفع الحيرة والشهوات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (106)**
(سُوْرَةُ النساء)
مدنية* 





*176 - يسألونك -أيها الرسول- أن تفتيهم بشأن ميراث الكلالة، وهو من يموت ولم يترك أبًا ولا ولدًا، قل: الله يبين الحكم بشأنها: إن مات شخص ليس له والد ولا ولد، وله أخت شقيقة أو أخت لأبيه فلها نصف ما ترك من المال فرضًا، وأخوه الشقيق أو لأب يرث ما ترك من مال تعصيبًا إن لم يكن معه صاحب فرض، فإن كان معه صاحب فرض ورث الباقي بعده، فإن تعددت الأخوات الشقيقات أو لأب -بأن كانتا اثنتين فأكثر- ورثتا أو ورثن الثلثين فرضًا، وإن كان الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب فيهم الذكور والإناث ورثوا بالتعصيب تبعًا لقاعدة: اللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين) بأن يُضعف نصيب الذكر منهم على نصيب الأنثى. يبين الله لكم حكم الكلالة وغيره من أحكام الميراث حتى لا تضلوا في أمرها، والله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
سورة المائدة
مدنية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الوفاء بالعقود والتزام الشرائع والحدود وإكمال الدين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا أتموا كل العهود الموثقة بينكم وبين خالقكم وبينكم وبين خلقه، وقد أحل الله لكم -رحمة بكم- بهيمة الأنعام: (الإبل، والبقر، والغنم) إلا ما يُقْرَأ عليكم تحريمه، وإلا ما حَرَّمَ عليكم من الصيد البري في حال الاحرام بحج أو عمرة، إن الله يحكم ما يريد من تحليل وتحريم وفق حكمته، فلا مُكْرهَ له، ولا معترض على حكمه.

2 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تستحلوا حرمات الله التي أمركم بتعظيمها، وكُفوا عن محظورات الإحرام: كلبس المخيط، وعن محرمات الحَرَم كالصيد، ولا تستحلوا القتال في الأشهر الحرم، وهي (ذو القعدة، ذو والحجة، والمحرم، ورجب)، ولا تستحلُّوا ما يهدى إلى الحرم من الأنعام ليذبح لله هناك بغصب ونحوه، أو مَنْع من وصوله إلى محله، ولا تستحلُّوا البهيمة عليها قلادة من صوف وغيره للإشعار بأنه هدي، ولا تستحلوا قاصدي بيت الله الحرام يطلبون ربح التجارة ومرضاة الله، وإذا حللتم من الإحرام بحج أو عمرة، وخرجتم من الحرم فاصطادوا إن شئتم، ولا يحملنكم بغض قوم لصدهم لكم عن المسجد الحرام على الجَور وترك العدل فيهم، وتعاونوا -أيها المؤمنون- على فعل ما أُمِرْتم به، وترك ما نُهِيتُم عنه، وخافوا الله بالتزام طاعته والبعد عن معصيته، إن الله شديد العقاب لمن عصاه، فاحذروا من عقابه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عناية الله بجميع أحوال الورثة في تقسيم الميراث عليهم.
• الأصل هو حِلُّ الأكل من كل بهيمة الأنعام، سوى ما خصه الدليل بالتحريم، أو ما كان صيدًا يعرض للمحرم في حجه أو عمرته.
• النهي عن استحلال المحرَّمات، ومنها: محظورات الإحرام، والصيد في الحرم، والقتال في الأشهر الحُرُم، واستحلال الهَدْي بغصب ونحوه، أو مَنْع وصوله إلى محله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (107)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية* 

 

*3 - حَرَّمَ الله عليكم ما مات من حيوان دون ذكاة، وحَرَّمَ عليكم الدم المسفوح ولحم الخنزير، وما ذُكِرَ عليه اسْمٌ غير اسم الله عند الذبح، والميتة بالخنق، والميتة بالضرب، والساقطة من مكان عالٍ، والميتة بنطح غيرها لها، وما افترسه سبُع مثل الأسد والنمر والذئب، إلا ما أدركتموه حيًّا من المذكورات وذكيتموه، فهو حلال لكم، وحرَّم عليكم ما كان ذبحه للأصنام، وحَرَّمَ عليكم أن تطلبوا ما قسم لكم من الغيب بالأقداح وهي حجارة أو سهام مكتوب فيها (أفعل) (لا تفعل) فيعمل بما يخرج له منها. فِعْل تلك المحرمات المذكورة خروج عن طاعة الله. اليوم يئس الذين كفروا من ارتدادكم عن دين الإسلام لما رأوا من قوته، فلا تخافوهم وخافوني وحدي، اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم الذي هو الإسلام، وأتممت عليكم نعمتي الظاهرة والباطنة، واخترت لكم الإسلام دينًا، فلا أقبل دينًا غيره، فمن أُلجئَ بسبب مجاعة إلى الأكل من الميتة غير مائل للإثم فلا إثم عليه في ذلك، إن الله غفور رحيم. ولما ذكر الله ما حرم أكله ذكر ما أباح أكله، فقال:
4 - يسألك -أيها الرسول- صحابتك ماذا أحل الله لهم أكله؟ قل -أيها الرسول-: أحل الله لكم ما طاب من المآكل، وأكل ما صادته المدرَّبات من ذوات الأنياب كالكلاب والفهود وذوات المخالب كالصقور، تعلِّمونها الصيد مما مَنَّ الله عليكم به من العلم بآدابه، حتى صارت إذا أُمِرَتِ ائتَمَرَتْ، وإذا زُجِرَتِ ازدجرت، فكلوا مما أمسكته من الصيد ولو قتلته، واذكروا اسم الله عند إرسالها، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامر لكف عن نواهيه، إن الله سريع الحساب للأعمال.
5 - اليوم أَحَلَّ الله لكم أكل المستلذات، وأكل ذبائح أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، وأحل ذبائحكم لهم وأحل لكم نكاح الحرائر العفائف من المؤمنات، والحرائر العفائف من الذين أُعْطُوا الكتاب من قبلكم من اليهود والنصارى إذا أعطيتموهن مهورهن، وكنتم متعففين عن ارتكاب الفاحشة غير متخذين عشيقات ترتكبون الزنى معهن، ومن يكفر بما شرعه الله لعباده من الأحكام فقد بطل عمله لفقد شرطه الذي هو الإيمان، وهو يوم القيامة من الخاسرين لدخوله النار خالدًا فيها مخلدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تحريم ما مات دون ذكاة، والدم المسفوح، ولحم الخنزير، وما ذُكِرَ عليه اسْمٌ غير اسم الله عند الذبح، وكل ميت خنقًا، أو ضربًا، أو بسقوط من علو، أو نطحًا، أو افتراشا من وحش، ويُستثنى من ذلك ما أُدرِكَ حيًّا وذُكّيَ بذبح شرعي.
• حِلُّ ما صاد كل مدرَّبٍ ذي ناب أو ذي مخلب.
• إباحة ذبائح أهل الكتاب، وإباحة نكاح حرائرهم من العفيفات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (108)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية*

*6 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، إذا أردتم القيام لأداء الصلاة، وكنتم مُحْدِثين حدثًا أصغر فَتَوَضَّؤُوا بأن تغسلوا وجوهكم، وتغسلوا أيديكم مع مرافقها، وتمسحوا برؤوسكم، وتغسلوا أرجلكم مع الكعبين الناتئين بمفصل الساق، وإن كنتم مُحْدِثِينَ حدثًا أكبر فاغتسلوا، وإن كنتم مرضى تخافون من زيادة المرض أو تأخُّر بُرْئِهِ، أو كنتم مسافرين في حال صحة، أو كنتم مُحْدِثِينَ حدثًا أصغر بقضاء الحاجة مثلًا، أو مُحْدِثِينَ حدثًا أكبر بمجامعة النساء، ولم تجدوا ماء بعد البحث عنه لتتطهروا به- فاقصدوا وجه الأرض، واضربوه بأيديكم، وامسحوا وجوهكم وامسحوا أيديكم منه، ما يريد الله أن يجعل عليكم ضيقًا في أحكامه بأن يلزمكم استعمال الماء المؤدي إلى ضرركم، فشرع لكم بديلًا عنه عند تعذره لمرض أو لفقد الماء إتمامًا لنعمته عليكم لعلكم تشكرون نعمة الله عليكم، ولا تكفرونها.
7 - واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم بالهداية للإسلام، واذكروا عهده الذي عاهدكم عليه حين قلتم لما بايعتم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على السمع والطاعة في المنشط والمكره: سمعنا قولك وأطعنا أمرك، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره -ومنها عهوده- واجتناب نواهيه، إن الله عليم بما في القلوب، فلا يخفى عليه منه شيء.
8 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسوله، كونوا قائمين بحقوق الله عليكم مبتغين بذلك وجهه، وكونوا شهداء بالعدل لا بالجور، ولا يحملنكم بُغْض قوم على ترك العدل، فالعدل مطلوب مع الصديق والعدو، فاعدلوا معهما، فالعدل أقرب إلى الخوف من الله، والجور أقرب إلى الجسارة عليه، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، إن الله خبير بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
9 - وَعَدَ الله -الذي لا يخلف الميعاد- الذين آمنوا بالله ورسله وعملوا الصالحات بالمغفرة لذنوبهم، وبالثواب العظيم وهو دخول الجنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأصل في الطهارة هو استعمال الماء بالوضوء من الحدث الأصغر، والغسل من الحدث الأكبر.
• في حال تعذر الحصول على الماء، أو تعذّر استعماله لمرض مانع أو برد قارس، يشرع التيمم (بالتراب) لرفع حكم الحدث (الأصغر أو الأكبر).
• الأمر بتوخي العدل واجتناب الجور حتى في معاملة المخالفين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (109)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية*




*10 - والذين كفروا بالله، وكذبوا بآياته، أولئك هم أصحاب النار الذين يدخلونها عقوبة على كفرهم وتكذيبهم، ملازمين لها كما يلازم الصاحب صاحبه.
11 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، اذكروا بقلوبكم وألسنتكم ما أنعم الله به عليكم من الأمن وإلقاء الخوف في قلوب أعدائكم حين قصدوا أن يمدوا أيديهم إليكم ليبطشوا بكم ويفتكوا، فصرفهم الله عنكم وعصمكم منهم، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وعلى الله وحده فليعتمد المؤمنون في تحصيل مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية.
12 - ولقد أخذ الله العهد المؤكد على بني إسرائيل بما سيأتي ذكره قريبًا، وأقام عليهم اثني عشر رئيسًا، كل رئيس يكون ناظرًا على من تحته، وقال الله لبني إسرائيل: إني معكم بالنصر والتأييد إذا أديتم الصلاة على الوجه الأكمل، وأعطيتم زكاة أموالكم، وصَدَّقْتم برسلي جميعًا دون تفريق بينهم، وعظمتموهم، ونصرتموهم، وأنفقتم في وجوه الخير، فإذا قمتم بذلك كله لأكفرن عنكم السيئات التي ارتكبتموها، ولأدخلنكم يوم القيامة جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها، فمن كفر بعد أخذ هذا العهد الموثق عليه فقد تنكّب طريق الحق عالمًا عامدًا.
13 - فبسبب نقضهم العهد المأخوذ عليهم طردناهم من رحمتنا، وصيرنا قلوبهم غليظة صلبة لا يصل إليها خير، ولا تنفعها موعظة، يُحَرِّفُونَ الكلم عن مواضعه بالتبديل لألفاظه، وبالتأويل لمعانيه بما يوافق أهواءهم، وتركوا العمل ببعض ما ذُكِّرُوا به، ولا تزال -أيها الرسول- تكتشف منهم خيانة لله ولعباده المؤمنين، إلا قليلًا منهم وَفَّوْا بما أخذ عليهم من عهد، فاعفُ عنهم ولا تؤاخذهم، واصفح عنهم؛ فإن ذلك من الإحسان، والله يحب المحسنين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ] 
• من عظيم إنعام الله عز وجل على النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وأصحابه أن حماهم وكف عنهم أيدي أهل الكفر وضررهم.
• أن الإيمان بالرسل ونصرتهم وإقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة على الوجه المطلوب، سببٌ عظيم* 
*لحصول معية الله تعالى وحدوث أسباب النصرة والتمكين والمغفرة ودخول الجنة.
• نقض المواثيق الملزمة بطاعة الرسل سبب لغلظة القلوب وقساوتها.
• ذم مسالك اليهود في تحريف ما أنزل الله إليهم من كتب سماوية. *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (110)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية*
 



*14 - وكما أخذنا على اليهود عهدًا مؤكدًا موثقًا أخذنا على الذين زَكَّوْا أنفسهم بأنهم أتباع عيسى -عليه السلام-، فتركوا العمل بجزء مما ذُكِّرُوا به، كما فعل أسلافهم من اليهود، وألقينا بينهم الخصومة والكراهة الشديدة إلى يوم القيامة، فأصبحوا متقاتلين متناحرين يُكَفِّرُ بعضهم بعضًا، وسوف يخبرهم الله بما كانوا يصنعون، ويجازيهم عليه.
ولما ذكر الله أهل الكتاب وما أخذ عليهم من العهود، ونقضهم لها، أمرهم بالإيمان بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فقال:

15 - يا أهل الكتاب من اليهود أصحاب التوراة، والنصارى أصحاب الإنجيل، قد جاكم رسولنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبين لكم الكثير مما كنتم تكتمونه من الكتاب المنزل عليكم، ويتجاوز عن كثير من ذلك مما لا مصلحة فيه إلا افتضاحكم، قد جاءكم القرآن كتابًا من عند الله، وهو نور يُسْتضاء به، وكتاب مبين لكل ما يحتاج إليه الناس في شؤونهم الدنيوية والأخروية.
16 - يهدي الله بهذا الكتاب من اتبع ما يرضيه من الإيمان والعمل الصالح إلى طُرقِ السلامة من عذاب الله، وهي الطرق الموصلة إلى الجنة، ويخرجهم من ظلمات الكفر والمعصية إلى نور الإيمان والطاعة بإذنه، ويوفقهم إلى الطريق القويم المستقيم طريق الإسلام.
17 - لقد كفر القائلون من النصارى بأن الله هو المسيح عيسى بن مريم، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: من يقدر أن يمنع الله من إهلاك المسيح عيسى بن مريم ويهلك أمه، ويهلك من في الأرض كلهم إذا أراد إهلاكهم؟! وإذا لم يقدر أحد أن يمنعه من ذلك دل ذلك على أنه لا إله إلا الله، وأن الجميع: عيسى بن مريم وأمه وسائر الخلق هم خَلْقُ الله، ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وملك ما بينهما، يخلق ما يشاء، وممن شاء خلقه: عيسى -عليه السلام-؛ فهو عبده ورسوله، والله على كل شيء قدير.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تَرْك العمل بمواثيق الله وعهوده قد يوجب وقوع العداوة وإشاعة البغضاء والتنافر والتقاتل بين المخالفين لأمر الله تعالى.
• الرد على النصارى القائلين بأن الله تعالى تجسد في المسيح -عليه السلام-، وبيان كفرهم وضلال قولهم.
• من أدلة بطلان ألوهية المسيح أن الله تعالى إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح وأمه -عليه السلام- وجميع أهل الأرض فلن يستطيع أحد رده، وهذا يثبت تفرده سبحانه بالأمر وأنه لا إله غيره.
• من أدلة بطلان ألوهية المسيح أن الله تعالى يُذَكِّر بكونه تعالى {يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ} [المائدة: 17]، فهو يخلق من الأبوين، ويخلق من أم بلا أب كعيسى -عليه السلام-، ويخلق من الجماد كحية موسى -عليه السلام-، ويخلق من رجل بلا أنثى كحواء من آدم -عليه السلام-.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (111)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
*



*18 - وادَّعى كل من اليهود والنصارى أنهم أبناء الله وأحباؤه، قل -أيها الرسول- ردًّا عليهم: لماذا يعذبكم الله بالذنوب التي ترتكبونها؟! فلو كنتم أحباءه كما زعمتم لما عذبكم بالقتل والمسخ في الدنيا، وبالنار في الآخرة؛ لأنه لا يعذب من أحب، بل أنتم بشر كسائر البشر، مَنْ أحسن منهم جازاه بالجنة، ومن أساء عاقبه بالنار، فالله يغفر لمن يشاء بفضله، ويعذب من يشاء بعدله، ولله وحده ملك السماوات والأرض وملك ما بينهما، وإليه وحده المرجع.
19 - يا أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، قد جاءكم رسولنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد انقطاع من الرسل وشدة الحاجة إلى إرساله؛ لئلا تقولوا معتذرين: ما جاءنا رسول يبشرنا بثواب الله، وينذرنا عقابه، فقد جاءكم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مبشرًا بثوابه ومنذرًا عقابه، والله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء، ومن قدرته إرسال الرسل، وخَتْمهم بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
20 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال موسى لقومه بني إسرائيل: يا قوم، اذكروا بقلوبكم وألسنتكم نعمة الله عليكم حين جعل فيكم أنبياء يدعونكم إلى الهدى، وجعلكم ملوكًا تملكون أمر أنفسكم بعد أن كنتم مملوكين مُسْتعبدين، وأعطاكم من نعمه ما لم يعط أحدًا من العالَمِين في زمانكم.
21 - قال موسى: يا قوم، ادخلوا الأرض المطهرة: (بيت المقدس وما حوله) التي وعدكم الله بدخولها وقتال مَن فيها من الكافرين، ولا تنهزموا أمام الجبارين، فيكون مآلكم الخسران في الدنيا والآخرة.
22 - قال له قومه: يا موسى، إن في الأرض المقدسة قومًا أولي قوة وأولي بأس شديد، وهذا يمنعنا من دخولها، فلن ندخلها ما دام هؤلاء فيها؛ لأنه لا حول لنا ولا قوة بقتالهم، فإن يخرجوا منها فإنا داخلون فيها.
23 - قال رجلان من أصحاب موسى ممن يخشون الله ويخافون عقابه، أنعم الله عليهما بالتوفيق لطاعته، يحضَّان قومهما على امتثال أمر موسى -عليه السلام-: ادخلوا على الجبابرة باب المدينة، فإذا اقتحمتم الباب، ودخلتموه فإنكم -بإذن الله- ستغلبونهم وثوقًا بسُنَّة الله بترتيب النصر على اتخاذ الأسباب من الإيمان بالله واعداد الوسائل المادية، وعلى الله وحده اعتمدوا وتوكلوا إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا، فالإيمان يستلزم التوكل عليه سبحانه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تعذيب الله تعالى لكفرة بني إسرائيل بالمسخ وغيره يوجب إبطال دعواهم في كونهم أبناء الله وأحباءه.
• التوكل على الله تعالى والثقة به سبب لاستنزال النصر.
• جاءت الآيات لتحذر من الأخلاق الرديئة التي كانت عند بني إسرائيل.
• الخوف من الله سبب لنزول النعم على العبد، ومن أعظمها نعمة طاعته سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (112)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 

** 


*24 - قال قوم موسى من بني إسرائيل مُصِرِّينَ على مخالفة أمر نبيهم موسى -عليه السلام-: إنا لن ندخل المدينة ما دام الجبارون فيها، فاذهب أنت -يا موسى- وربك فقاتلا الجبارين، أما نحن فسنبقى مقيمين في مكاننا متخلفين عن القتال معكما.
25 - قال موسى لربه: يا رب لا سلطان لي على أحد إلا على نفسي وأخي هارون، فافصل بيننا وبين القوم الخارجين عن طاعتك وطاعة رسولك.
26 - قال الله لنبيه موسى -عليه السلام-: إن الله حرَّم دخول الأرض المقدسة على بني إسرائيل مدة أربعين سنة، يضلون هذه المدة في الصحراء حيارى لا يهتدون، فلا تأسف -يا موسى- على القوم الخارجين عن طاعة الله، فإن ما يصيبهم من عقاب هو بسبب معاصيهم وذنوبهم.
27 - واقصص -أيها الرسول- على هؤلاء. الحسدة الظالمين من اليهود خبر ابْنَي آدم، وهما قابيل وهابيل، بالصدق الذي لا مرية فيه، حين قَدمَا قُرْبانًا يتقرب به كل منهما إلى الله سبحانه، فَقَبِلَ الله القُرْبان الذي قدمه هابيل؛ لأنه من أهل التقوى، ولم يقبل قربان قابيل؛ لأنه ليس من أهل التقوى، فاستنكر قابيل قبول قُرْبان هابيل حسدًا، وقال: لأقتلنك يا هابيل، فقال هابيل: إنما يقبل الله قُرْبان من اتقاه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
28 - لئن مَدَدتَّ يدك إليّ تقصد قتلي فلست مجازيك بمثل صنيعك، ذلك ليس جبنًا مني، ولكني أخاف الله رب المخلوقات.
29 - فقال له مرهبًا: إني أريد أن ترجع بإثم قتلي ظلمًا وعدوانًا إلى آثامك السابقة، فتكون من أصحاب النار الذين يدخلونها يوم القيامة، ذلك الجزاء جزاء المعتدين، وأنا لا أريد أن أرجع بإثم قتلك فأكون منهم.
30 - فزيَّنتْ لقابيل نفسُه الأمارة بالسوء قتلَ أخيه هابيل ظلمًا فقتله، فأصبح بسبب ذلك من الناقصين أنفسهم حظوظهم في دنياهم وأخراهم.
31 - فأرسل الله غرابًا يثير الأرض أمامه ليدفن فيها غرابًا ميتًا؛ ليعلمه كيف يستر بدن أخيه، فأصبح من المتحسرين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مخالفة الرسل توجب العقاب، كما وقع لبني إسرائيل؛ إذ عاقبهم الله تعالى بالتيه.
• قصة ابني آدم ظاهرها أن أول ذنب وقع في الأرض -في ظاهر القرآن- هو الحسد والبغي، والذي أدى به للظلم وسفك الدم الحرام الموجب للخسران.
• الندامة عاقبة مرتكبي المعاصي.
• أن من سَنَّ سُنَّة قبيحة أو أشاع قبيحًا وشجَّع عليه، فإن له مثل سيئات من اتبعه على ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (113)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
*

*32 - من أجل قَتْل قابيل أخاه أعلمنا بني إسرائيل أن من قَتَل نفسًا بغير سبب من قِصاص أو إفساد في الأرض بالكفر أو الحِرابة، فكأنما قتل الناس جميعًا؛ لأنه لا فرق عنده بين البريء والجاني. ومن امتنع عن قتل نفس حرَّمها الله تعالى معتقدًا حرمة قتلها ولم يقتل؛ فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعًا؛ لأن صنيعه فيه سلامتهم جميعًا، ولقد جاءت رسلُنا إلى بني إسرائيل بالحجج الواضحة والبراهين الجلية، ومع هذا فإن كثيرًا منهم متجاوزون لحدود الله بارتكاب المعاصي، ومخالفة رسلهم.
33 - ما عاقبة الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله، ويبارزونه بالعداوة والإفساد في الأرض بالقتل وأخذ الأموال وقطع الطريق؛ إلا أن يُقْتَلُوا من غير صلب، أو يقتلوا مع الصلب على خشبة ونحوها، أو تقطع يد أحدهم اليمنى مع الزجل اليسرى، ثم إن عاد قطعت يده اليسرى ورجله اليمنى، أو يغرَّبوا في البلاد؛ ذلك العقاب لهم فضيحة في الدنيا، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم.
34 - إلا الذين تابوا من هؤلاء المحاربين من قبل قدرتكم -يا أولي الأمر- عليهم، فاعلموا أن الله غفور لهم بعد التوبة، رحيم بهم، ومن رحمته بهم إسقاط العقاب عنهم.
35 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، اتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، واطلبوا القرب منه بأداء ما أمركم به، والبعد عما نهاكم عنه، وجاهدوا الكفار ابتغاء مرضاته؛ لعلكم تنالون ما تطلبونه، وتُجَنَّبُون ما ترهبونه إذا قمتم بذلك.
36 - إن الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله، لو قُدِّرَ أن لكل منهم ملك ما في الأرض جميعًا ومثله معه فقدموه ليفكوا أنفسهم من عذاب الله يوم القيامة، ما قُبِلَ منه ذلك الفداء، ولهم عذاب مُوجع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حرمة النفس البشرية، وأن من صانها وأحياها فكأنما فعل ذلك بجميع البشر، وأن من أتلف نفسًا بشرية أو آذاها من غير حق فكأنما فعل ذلك بالناس جميعًا.
• عقوبة الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ممن يفسدون بالقتل وانتهاب الأموال وقطع الطرف هي: القتل بلا صلب، أو مع الصلب، أو قطع الأطراف من خلاف، أو بتغريبهم من البلاد؛ وهذا على حسب ما صدر منهم.
• توبة المفسدين من المحاربين وقاطعي الطريق قبل قدرة السلطان عليهم توجب العفو.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (114)**
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية*

* 
*
*37 - يريدون الخروج من النار إذا دخلوها، وأنى لهم ذلك؟! فلن يخرجوا منها، ولهم فيها عذاب دائم.
ولمَّا ذكر الله حكم من يجاهر بأخذ أموال الناس بَيَّنَ حكم من يأخذها خفية وهو السارق، فقال:
38 - والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا -أيها الحكام- اليد اليمنى لكل منهما مجازاة لهما وعقوبة من الله على ما ارتكباه من أخذ أموال الناس بغير حق، وترهيبًا لهما ولغيرهما، والله عزيز لا يغلبه شي، حكيم في تقديره وتشريعه.
39 - فمن تاب إلى الله من السرقة، وأصلح عمله، فإن الله يتوب عليه تفضُّلًا منه؛ ذلك أن الله غفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم، لكن لا يسقط عنهم الحد بالتوبة إذا وصل الأمر إلى الحكام.
40 - لقد علمتَ -أيها الرسول- أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض يتصرف فيهما بما يشاء، وأنه يعذب من يشاء بعدله، ويغفر لمن يشاء بفضله، إن الله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.
41 - يا أيها الرسول، لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في إظهار أعمال الكفر ليغيظوك من المنافقين الذين يُظْهِرُونَ الإيمان، ويبطنون الكفر. ولا يحزنك اليهود الذين يُصْغُون لكذب كبارهم ويقبلونه، مقلِّدين لزعمائهم الذين لم يأتوك إعراضًا منهم عنك، يُبَدِّلُونَ كلام الله في التوراة بما يوافق أهواءهم، يقولون لأتباعهم: إن وافق حكم محمد أهواءكم فاتبعوه، وإن خالفها فاحذروا منه، ومن يرد الله إضلاله من الناس فلن تجد -أيها الرسول- من يدفع عنه الضلال ويهديه إلى سبيل الحق، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات من اليهود والمنافقين هم الذين لم يرد الله تطهير قلوبهم من الكفر، لهم في الدنيا خزي وعار ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم، وهو عذاب النار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حكمة مشروعية حد السرقة: لردع السارق عن التعدي على أموال الناس، وتخويف من عداه من الوقوع في مثل ما وقع فيه.
• قَبول توبة السارق ما لم يبلغ السلطان وعليه إعادة ما سرق، فإذا بلغ السلطان وجب الحكم، ولا يسقط بالتوبة.
• يحسن بالداعية إلى الله ألَّا يحمل همًّا وغمًا بسبب ما يحصل من بعض الناس مِن كُفر ومكر وتآمر؛ لأن الله تعالى يبطل كيد هؤلاء.
• حِرص المنافقين على إغاظة المؤمنين بإظهار أعمال الكفر مع ادعائهم الإسلام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (115)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية*

** 


*42 - هؤلاء اليهود كثيرو الاستماع للكذب، كثيرو الأكل للمال الحرام كالربا، فإن تحاكموا إليك -أيها الرسول- فافصل بينهم إن شئت، اترك الفصل بينهم إن شئت، فأنت مُخير بين الأمرين، وإن تركت الفصل بينهم فلن يستطيعوا أن يضروك بشيء، وإن فصلت بينهم فافصل بينهم بالعدل، وإن كانوا ظَلَمة وأعداء، إن الله يحب العادلين في حكمهم، ولو كان المتحاكمون أعداء للحاكم.
43 - وإنَّ أَمْرَ هؤلاء لعجب، فهم يكفرون بك، ويتحاكمون إليك طمعًا في حكمك بما يوافق أهواءهم، وهم عندهم التوراة التي يزعمون الإيمان بها، فيها حكم الله، ثم يعرضون عن حكمك إذا لم يوافق أهواءهم، فجمعوا بين الكفر بما في كتابهم، والإعراض عن حكمك، وما صنيع هؤلاء بصنيع المؤمنين، فليسوا إذن من المؤمنين بك وبما جئت به.
44 - إنا أنزلنا التوراة على موسى -عليه السلام-، فيها إرشاد ودلالة على الخير، ونور يُسْتضاء به، يحكم بها أنبياء بني إسرائيل الذين انقادوا لله بالطاعة، ويحكم بها العلماء والفقهاء الذين يُرَبُّونَ الناس لما استحفظهم الله على كتابه، وجعلهم أمناء عليه يحفظونه من التحريف والتبديل، وهم شهداء عليه بأنه حق، وإليهم يرجع الناس في أمره، فلا تخافوا -أيها اليهود- الناس وخافوني وحدي، ولا تأخذوا بدلًا من الحكم بما أنزل الله ثمنًا قليلًا من رئاسة أو جاه أو مال، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله من الوحي مستحلًّا ذلك، أو مفضلًا عليه غيره، أو مساويًا له معه فأولئك هم الكافرون حقًّا.
45 - وفرضنا على اليهود في التوراة أنَّ من قتل نفسًا متَعمِّدًا بغير حق قُتِلَ بها، ومن قلع عينًا متَعمِّدًا قُلِعَتْ عينه، ومن جدع أنفًا متَعمدًا جُدِعَ أنفه، ومن قطع أذنًا متَعمِّدًا قُطِعَتْ أذنه، ومن قلع سنا متَعمدًا قُلِعَتْ سنه، وكتبنا عليهم أن في الجروح يُعاقَب الجاني بمثل جنايته، ومن تطوع بالعفو عن الجاني كان عفوه كفارة لذنوبه؛ لعفوه عمن ظلمه، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله في شأن القصاص وفي شأن غيره، فهو متجاوز لحدود الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تعداد بعض صفات اليهود، مثل الكذب وأكل الربا ومحبة التحاكم لغير الشرع؛ لبيان ضلالهم وللتحذير منها.
• بيان شرعة القصاص العادل في الأنفس والجراحات، وهي أمر فرضه الله تعالى على من قبلنا.
• الحث على فضيلة العفو عن القصاص، وبيان أجرها العظيم المتمثّل في تكفير الذنوب.
• الترهيب من الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله في شأن القصاص وغيره.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (116)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية*

* 
*

*46 - وأتبعنا آثار أنبياء بني إسرائيل بعيسى بن مريم مؤمنًا بما في التوراة، وحاكمًا بها، وأعطيناه الإنجيل مشتملًا على الهداية للحق، وعلى ما يزيل الشبهات من الحجج، ويحل المشكلات من الأحكام، وموافقًا لما نزل من قبله من التوراة إلا في القليل مما نسخه من أحكامها، وجعلنا الإنجيل هدًى يُهْتدى به، وزاجرًا عن ارتكاب ما حرمه عليهم.
47 - ولْيؤمِنِ النصارى بما أنزل الله في الإنجيل، وليحكموا به -فيما جاء به من صدق قبل بعثة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليهم-، ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الخارجون عن طاعة الله، التاركون للحق، المائلون إلى الباطل.
ولَمَّا ذكر الله التوراة والإنجيل ومدحهما، ذكر القرآن ومدحه فقال:
48 - وأنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن بالصدق الذي لا شك ولا ريب أنه من عند الله، مصدقًا لما سبقه من الكتب المنزلة، ومؤتمَنًا عليها، فما فقه منها فهو حق، وما خالفه فهو باطل، فاحكم بين الناس بما أنزل الله عليك فيه، ولا تتبع أهواءهم التي أخذوا بها، تاركًا ما أنزل عليك من الحق الذي لا شك فيه، وقد جعلنا لكل أمة شريعة من الأحكام العملية وطريقة واضحة يهتدون بها، ولو شاء الله توحيد الشرائع لوحَّدها، ولكنه جعل لكل أمة شريعة؛ ليختبر الجميع فيظهر المطيع من العاصي، فسارعوا إلى فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات، فإلى الله وحده رجوعكم يوم القيامة، وسينبئكم بما كنتم تختلفون فيه، وسيجازيكم على ما قدمتم من أعمال.
49 - وأن احكم بينهم -أيها الرسول- بما أنزل الله إليك، ولا تتبع آراءهم النابعة من اتباع الهوى، واحذرهم أن يضلوك عن بعض ما أنزل الله عليك، فلن يألوا جهدًا في سبيل ذلك، فإن أعرضوا عن قبول الحكم بما أنزل الله إليك فاعلم أنما يريد الله أن يعاقبهم ببعض ذنوبهم عقوبة دنيوية، ويعاقبهم على جميعها في الآخرة، وإن كثيرًا من الناس لخارجون عن طاعة الله.
50 - أَيُعْرضون عن حكمك طالبين حكم أهل الجاهلية من عبدة الأوثان الذين يحكمون تبعًا لأهوائهم؟! فلا أحد أحسن حكمًا من الله عند أهل اليقين الذين يعقلون عن الله ما أنزل على رسوله، لا أهل الجهل والأهواء الذين لا يقبلون إلا ما يوافق أهواءهم وإن كان باطلًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأنبياء متفقون في أصول الدين مع وجود بعض الفروق بين شرائعهم في الفروع.
• وجوب تحكيم شرع الله والإعراض عمّا عداه من الأهواء.
• ذم التحاكم إلى أحكام أهل الجاهلية وأعرافهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (117)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
*

*51 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسوله لا تجعلوا من اليهود والنصارى حلفاء وأصفياء توالونهم، فاليهود إنما يوالون أهل ملَّتهم، والنصارى إنما يوالون أهل ملتهم، وكِلا الفريقين تجمعهم معاداتكم، ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه في عِدادهم، إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين بسبب موالاتهم للكفار.
52 - فترى -أيها الرسول- المنافقين ضعفاء الإيمان يبادرون إلى موالاة اليهود والنصارى قائلين: نخاف أن يظفر هؤلاء وتكون لهم الدولة فينالنا منهم مكروه، فلعل الله يجعل الظفر لرسوله وللمؤمنين، أو يأتي بأمر من عنده تندفع به صَوْلة اليهود ومن يواليهم، فيصبح المسارعون إلى موالاتهم نادمين على ما أخفوه من النفاق في قلوبهم؛ لبطلان ما تعلقوا به من أسباب واهية.
53 - ويقول المؤمنون متعجبين من حال هؤلاء المنافقين: أهؤلاء الذين حلفوا مؤكدين أيمانهم: إنهم لمعكم -أيها المؤمنون- في الإيمان والنصرة والموالاة؟! بطلت أعمالهم، فأصبحوا خاسرين بفوات مقصودهم، وما أعد لهم من عذاب.
54 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، من يرجع منكم عن دينه إلى الكفر فسوف يأتي الله بقوم بدلًا منهم يحبهم ويحبونه لاستقامتهم، رحماء بالمؤمنين أشداء على الكافرين، يجاهدون بأموالهم وأنفسهم لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، ولا يخشون تعنيف من يعنفهم؛ لتقديمهم رضا الله على رضا المخلوقين، ذلك من عطاء الله الذي يعطيه من يشاء من عبا والله واسع الفضل والإحسان، عليم بمن يستحق فضله فيمنحه إياه ومن لا يستحقه فيحرمه.
ولما نهى الله عن موالاة اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم من الكفار، أخبر بمن يَتَعيَّن على المؤمنين موالاتهم، فقال:

55 - ليس اليهود ولا النصارى ولا غيرهم من الكفار، أولياءكم، بل إنَّ وليكم وناصركم الله ورسوله، والمؤمنون الذين يؤدون الصلاة كاملة، ويعطون زكاة أموالهم وهم خاضعون لله أذلاء.
56 - ومن يَتَوَلَّ الله ورسوله والمؤمنين بالنصرة فهو من حزب الله، وحزب الله هم الغالبون؛ لأن الله ناصرهم.
57 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لا تتخذوا الذين يسخرون من دينكم، ويتلاعبون به من الذين أعْطُوا الكتاب من قبلكم من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين حلفاء وأصفياء، واتقوا الله باجتناب ما نهاكم عنه من موالاتهم إن كنتم مؤمنين به، وبما أنزله عليكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التنبيه علي عقيدة الولاء والبراء التي تتلخص في الموالاة والمحبة لله ورسوله والمؤمنين، وبغض أهل الكفر وتجنب محبتهم.
• من صفات أهل النفاق: موالاة أعداء الله تعالى.
• التخاذل والتقصير في نصرة الدين قد ينتج عنه استبدال المُقَصِّر والإتيان بغيره، ونزع شرف نصرة الدين عنه.
• التحذير من الساخرين بدين الله تعالى من الكفار وأهل النفاق، وموالاتهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (118)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 

* 
*

*58 - وكذلك يسخرون ويلعبون إذا أَذنْتُم للصلاة التي هي أعظم قربة، ذلك بسبب أنهم قوم لا يعقلون عن الله معاني عبادته وشرائعه التي شرعها للناس.
59 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمستهزئين من أهل الكتاب: هل تعيبون علينا إلا إيماننا بالله وبما أنزل إلينا، وبما أنزل على من قبلنا، وإيمانَنَا أن أكثركم خارجون عن طاعة الله بتركهم للإيمان وامتثال الأوامر؟! فما تعيبونه علينا مَحْمَدَةٌ لنا، وليس مَذَمَّةً.
60 - قل -أيها الرسول-: هل أخبركم بمن هم أولى بالعيب، وأشد عقابًا من هؤلاء، إنهم أسلافهم الذين طردهم الله من رحمته، وصيرهم بعد المسخ قردة وخنازير، وجعل منهم عُبَّادًا للطاغوت، والطاغوت هو كل من يُعْبد من دون الله راضيًا، أولئك المذكورون شر منزلة يوم القيامة، وأضل سعيًا عن الطريق المستقيم.
61 - وإذا جاءكم -أيها المؤمنون- المنافقون منهم أظهروا لكم الإيمان نفاقًا منهم، والواقع أنهم عند دخولهم وخروجهم مُتلبسون بالكفر لا ينفكون عنه، والله أعلم بما يُضْمرونه من الكفر إن أظهروا الإيمان لكم، وسيجازيهم على ذلك.
62 - وترى -أيها الرسول- كثيرًا من اليهود والمنافقين يُبادرون إلى ارتكاب المعاصي مثل الكذب والاعتداء على الآخرين بظلمهم وأكل أموال الناس بالحرام، ساء ما يعملون.
63 - هلَّا يزجرهم أئمتهم وعلماؤهم عما يسارعون إليه من قول الكذب وشهادة الزور وكل أموال الناس بالباطل، لقد ساء صنيع أئمتهم وعلمائهم الذين لا ينهونهم عن المنكر.
64 - وقالت اليهود لَمَّا أصابهم جَهْدٌ وجَدْبٌ: يد الله مقبوضة عن بذل الخير والعطاء، أمسك عنا ما عنده، ألا حُبِسَتْ أيديهم عن فعل الخير والعطاء، وطُرِدُوا من رحمة الله بقولهم هذا، بل يداه عز وجل مبسوطتان بالخير والعطاء، ينفق كيف يشاء، يبسط ويقبض، لا حاجر عليه ولا مُكْره له، ولا يزيد اليهود ما أنزل إليك -أيها الرسول- إلا تجاوزًا للحد وجحودًا؛ ذلك لِمَا هم عليه من الحسد، وأَلقينا بين طوائف اليهود العداوة والبغضاء، كلما جمعوا للحرب، وأعدوا لها عدة، أو تآمروا لإشعالها شَتَّتَ الله جمعهم، وأذهب قوتهم، ولا يزالون يجتهدون في ارتكاب ما فيه فساد في الأرض من السعي لإبطال الإسلام والكيد له والله لا يحب أهل الفساد.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ذمُّ العالم على سكوته عن معاصي قومه وعدم بيانه لمنكراتهم وتحذيرهم منها.
• سوء أدب اليهود مع الله تعالى، ذلك لأنهم وصفوه سبحانه بأنه مغلول اليد للخير.
• إثبات صفة اليدين، على وجه يليق بذاته وجلاله وعظيم سلطانه.
• الإشارة لما وقع فيه بعض طرائف اليهود من الشقاق والاختلاف والعداوة بينهم نتيجة لكفرهم وميلهم عن الحق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (119)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
*

*65 - ولو أن اليهود والنصارى آمنوا بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، واتَّقَوا الله باجتناب المعاصي، لَكَفَّرْنَا عنهم المعاصي التي ارتكبوها ولو كانت كثيرة، ولأدخلناهم يوم القيامة جنات النعيم، يتنعمون بما فيها من نعيم لا ينقطع.
66 - ولو أن اليهود عملوا بما في التوراة، وعملوا جميعًا لما أنزل عليهم من القرآن - وأن النصارى, عملوا بما في الإلجيل، ليسَّرتُ لهم أسباب الرزق من إنزال المطر وإنبات الأرض، ومن أهل الكتاب المعتدلُ الثابت على الحق، والكثير منهم ساء عمله لعدم إيمانهم.
67 - يا أيها الرسول أخبر بما أُنْزِلَ إليك من ربك كاملًا، ولا تكتم منه شيئًا، فإن كتمت منه شيئًا فما أنت بمبلِّغ رسالة ربك (وقد بَلَّغَ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كل ما أُمِرَ بتبليغه، فمن زعم خلاف ذلك فقد أعظم الفِرْية على الله)، والله يحميك من الناس بعد اليوم، فلا يستطيعون الوصول إليك بسوء، فما عليك إلا البلاغ، والله لا يوفق للرشد الكافرين الذين لا يريدون الهداية.
68 - قل -أيها الرسول-: لستم -أيها اليهود والنصارى- على شيء من الدين المعتدِّ به حتى تعملوا بما في التوراة والإنجيل، وتعملوا بما أنزل عليكم من القرآن الذي لا يصحّ إيمانكم إلا بالإيمان به، والعمل بما فيه، وليزيدنَّ كثيرًا من أهل الكتاب الذي أُنزِل إليك من ربك طغيانًا إلى طغيان، وكفرًا إلى كفر؛ لِمَا هم عليه من الحسد، فلا تأسف على هؤلاء الكافرين، وفيمن اتبعك من المؤمنين غنية وكفاية.
69 - إن المؤمنين واليهود والصابئين وهم طائفة من أتباع بعض الأنبياء والنصارى، من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل الأعمال الصالحة، فلا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا.
70 - لقد أخذنا العهود المؤكدة على بني إسرائيل بالسمع والطاعة، فنقضوا ما أخِذَ عليهم منها، واتبعوا ما تمليه أهواؤهم من الإعراض عما جاءتهم به رسلهم، ومن تكذيبهم بعضًا وقتلهم بعضا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العمل بما أنزل الله تعالى سبب لتكفير السيئات ودخول الجنة وسعة الأرزاق.
• توجيه الدعاة إلى أن التبليغ المُعتَدَّ به والمُبْرِئ للذمة هو ما كان كاملًا غير منقوص، وفي ضوء ما ورد به الوحي.
• لا يُعْتد بأي معتقد ما لم يُقِمْ صاحبه دليلًا على أنه من عند الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (120)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
*
 
*71 - وظنوا أن نقضهم للعهود والمواثيق، وتكذيبهم، وقتلهم الأنبياء لا يترتب عليه ضرر بهم، فترتب عليه ما لم يظنوه، فَعَمُوا عن الحق، فلا يهتدون إليه، وصَمُّوا عن سماعه سماع قبول، ثم تاب الله عليهم تفضلًا منه، ثم عَمُوا بعد ذلك عن الحق، وصَموا عن سماعه، حدث ذلك لكثير منهم، والله بصير بما يعملونه، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيهم عليه.
72 - لقد كفر النصارى القائلون بأن الله هو المسيح عيسى بن مريم؛ لنسبتهم الألوهية لغير الله، مع أن المسيح ابن مريم نفسه قال لهم: يا بني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله وحده، فهو ربي وربكم، فنحن في عبوديته سواء، ذلك أن من يشرك بالله غيره فإن الله قد منع عليه دخول الجنة أبدًا، ومستقره نار جهنم، وما له ناصر عند الله ولا معين، ولا منقذ ينقذه مما ينتظره من العذاب.
73 - لقد كفر النصارى القائلون: إن الله مُؤَلَّفٌ من ثلاثة، هم: الأب والابن , وروح القدس، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوًّا كبيرًا، فليس الله بمتعدد، إنما هو إله واحد لا شريك له، وإن لم يكفوا عن هذه المقالة الشنيعة لَيَنَالَنَّهُم عذاب موجع.
74 - أفلا يرجع هؤلاء عن مقالتهم هذه تائبين إلى الله منها، ويطلبون منه المغفرة على ما ارتكبوه من الشرك به؟! والله غفور لمن تاب من أي ذنب كان، ولو كان الذنب الكفر به، رحيم بالمؤمنين.
75 - ليس المسيح عيسى بن مريم إلا رسولًا من بين الرسل، يجري عليه ما جرى عليهم من الموت، وأمه مريم -عليهما السلام- كثيرة الصدق والتصديق، وهما يأكلان الطعام لحاجتهما إليه، فكيف يكونان إلهين مع حاجتهما للطعام؟! فانظر -أيها الرسول- نظر تأمل: كيف نوضح لهم الآيات الدالة على الوحدانية، وعلى بطلان ما هم عليه من المغالاة في نسبة الألوهية لغيره سبحانه، وهم مع ذلك يتنكرون لهذه الآيات، ثم انظر نظر تأمُّل: كيف يُصْرَفُونَ عن الحق صرفًا مع هذه الآيات الواضحة الدالة على وحدانية الله.
76 - قل -أيها الرسول- مُحتجًّا عليهم في عبادتهم لغير الله: أتعبدون ما لا يجلب لكم نفعًا، ولا يدفع عنكم ضرًّا؟! فهو عاجز، والله منزه عن العجز، والله هو وحده السميع لأقوالكم، فلا يفوته منها شيء، العليم بأفعالكم، فلا يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
77 - قل -أيها الرسول- للنصارى: لا تتجاوزوا الحد فيما أمِرْتُمْ به من اتباع الحق، ولا تبالغوا في تعظيم مَنْ أُمِرْتُمْ بتعظيمه -مثل الأنبياء- فتعتقدوا فيهم الألوهية كما فعلتم بعيسى بن مريم، بسبب اقتدائكم بأسلافكم من أهل الضلال الذين أضلُّوا كثيرًا من الناس، وضلوا عن طريق الحق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان كفر النصارى في زعمهم ألوهية المسيح -عليه السلام-، وبيان بطلانها، والدعوةُ للتوبة منها.
• من أدلة بشرية المسيح وأمه: أكلهما للطعام، وفعل ما يترتب عليه.
• عدم القدرة على كف الضر وإيصال النفع من الأدلة الظاهرة على عدم استحقاق بعض المعبودين للالوهية؛ لكونهم عاجزين.
• النهي عن الغلو وتجاوز الحد في معاملة الصالحين من خلق الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (121)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 
** 


*78 - يخبر الله سبحانه أنه طَرَدَ الكافرين من بني إسرائيل من رحمته في الكتاب الذي أنزله على داود وهو الزبور، وفي الكتاب الذي أنزله على عيسى بن مريم وهو الإنجيل، ذلك الطرد من الرحمة بسبب ما ارتكبوه من المعاصي والاعتداء على حُرُمات الله.
79 - كانوا لا ينهى بعضهم بعضًا عن ارتكابه المعصية، بل يجاهر العصاة منهم بما يقترفونه من المعاصي والمنكَرات؛ لأنه لا مُنْكِرَ يُنكر عليهم، لَسَاءَ ما كانوا يفعلون من ترك النهي عن المنكر.
80 - تشاهد -أيها الرسول- كثيرًا من الكفرة من هؤلاء اليهود يحبون الكافرين ويميلون إليهم، ويعادونك ويعادون الموحِّدين، ساء ما يُقْدِمُونَ عليه من موالاتهم الكافرين، فإنها سبب غضب الله عليهم، وإدخاله إياهم النار خالدين فيها، لا يخرجون منها أبدًا.
81 - ولو كان هؤلاء اليهود يؤمنون بالله حقًّا، ويؤمنون بنبيِّه، ما جعلوا من المشركين أولياء يحبُّونهم ويميلون إليهم دون المؤمنين؛ لأنهم نُهُوا عن اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء، ولكنَّ كثيرًا من هؤلاء اليهود خارجون عن طاعة الله وولايته، وولاية المؤمنين.
82 - لتجِدنَّ -أيها الرسول- أعظم الناس عداوة للمؤمنين بك، وبما جئت به اليهودَ؛ لِمَا هم عليه من الحقد والحسد والكبر، وعبدةَ الأصنام، وغيرهم من المشركين بالله، ولتجِدنَّ أقربهم محبة للمؤمنين بك، وبما جئت به الذين يقولون عن أنفسهم: إنهم نصارى، وقرب مودة هؤلاء للمؤمنين لأن منهم علماء وعنادًا، وأنهم متواضعون، غير متكبرين؛ لأن المتكبر لا يصل الخير إلى قلبه.
83 - وهؤلاء -كالنجاشي وأصحابه- قلوبهم لَيِّنَة، حيث إنهم يبكون خشوعًا عند سماع ما أُنْزِلَ من القرآن لَمَّا عرفوا أنه من الحق؛ لمعرفتهم بما جاء به عيسى -عليه السلام-، يقولون: يا ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت على رسولك محمد عسي -عليه السلام-، فاكتبنا -يا ربنا- مع أمة محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- التي تكون حجة على الناس يوم القيامة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر موجب لِلَّعْنِ والطرد من رحمة الله تعالى.
• من علامات الإيمان: الحب في الله والبغض في الله.
• موالاة أعداء الله توجب غضب الله عز وجل على فاعلها.
• شدة عداوة اليهود والمشركين لأهل الإسلام، وفي المقابل وجود طوائف من النصارى يدينون بالمودة للإسلام؛ لعلمهم أنه دين الحق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (122)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
*

*84 - وأي سبب يحول بيننا وبين الإيمان بالله وما أنزله من الحق الذي جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟! ونحن نرجو دخول الجنة مع الأنبياء وأتباعهم المطيعين لله الخائفين من عذابه.
85 - فجازاهم الله على إيمانهم واعترافهم بالحق جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها ماكثين فيها أبدًا، وذلك جزاء المحسنين في اتباعهم للحق وانقيادهم دون قيد أو شرط.
86 - والذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله، وكذبوا بآيات الله التي أنزلها على رسوله، أولئك الملازمون للنار المتاججة، لا يخرجون منها أبدًا.
87 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لا تُحَرِّمُوا المستلذات المباحة من المآكل والمشارب والمناكح، لا تُحَرِّمُوها تزهدًا أو تعبدًا، ولا تتجاوزوا حدود ما حرم الله عليكم، إن الله لا يحب المتجاوزين بل يبغضهم.
88 - وكلوا مما يسوقه الله إليكم من رزقه حال كونه حلالًا طيبًا , لا إن كان حرامًا كالمأخوذ غَصْبًا أو مُسْتخبثًا، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فهو الذي تؤمنون به، إيمانكم به يوجب عليكم أن تتقوه.
89 - لا يحاسبكم الله -أيها المؤمنون- بما يجري على ألسنتكم من الحَلِفِ من غير قصد، وإنما يحاسبكم بما عزمتم عليه، وعَقَدتُّمُ القلوب عليه وحنثتم، فيمحو عنكم إثم ما عزمتم عليه من أيمان ونطقتموه إذا حنثتم أحد ثلاثة أشياء على التخيير هي: إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط طعام أهل بلدكم، لكل مسكين نصف صاع، أو كسوتهم بما يُعْتبر عُرْفًا كسوة، أو إعتاق رقبة مؤمنة، فإذا لم يجد المكفِّر عن يمينه أحد هذه الأشياء الثلاثة كَفَّر عنها بصيام ثلاثة أيام، ذلك المذكور هو كفارة أيمانكم -أيها المؤمنون- إذا أقسمتم بالله وحنثتم، وصونوا أيمانكم عن الحلف بالله كذبًا، وعن كثرة القسم بالله، وعن عدم الوفاء بالقسم ما لم يكن عدم الوفاء خيرًا، فافعلوا الخير، وكَفِّرُوا عن أيمانِكم، كما بَيَّن الله لكم كفارة اليمين يُبَيِّنُ الله لكم أحكامه المبينة للحلال والحرام، لعلكم تشكرون الله على أن علّمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون.
90 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، إنما المُسْكر الذي يُذْهِبُ العقل، والقمار المشتمل على عوض من الجانبين، والحجارة التي يَذْبَحُ عندها المشركون تعظيمًا لها أو ينصبونها لعبادتها، والقِدَاح التي كانوا يطلبون بها ما قسم لهم من الغيب، كل ذلك إثم من تَزْيِين الشيطان، فابتعدوا عنه لعلكم تفوزون بحياة كريمة في الدنيا وبنعيم الجنة في الآخرة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأمر بتوخي الطيب من الأرزاق وترك الخبيث.
• عدم المؤاخذة على الحلف عن غير عزم للقلب، والمؤاخذة على ما كان عن عزم القلب ليفعلنّ أو لا يفعلنّ.
• بيان أن كفارة اليمين: إطعام عشرة مساكين، أو كسوتهم، أو عتق رقبة مؤمنة، فإذا لم يستطع المكفِّر عن يمينه الإتيان بواحد من الأمور السابقة، فليكفِّر عن يمينه بصيام ثلاثة أيام.
• قوله تعالى: " ... إنَّمَا الخمرُ ... " هي آخر آية نزلت في الخمر، وهي نص في تحريمه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (123)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 

** 


*91 - إنما يقصد الشيطان من تَزْيِين المسكر والقمار إيقاع العداوة والبغضاء بين القلوب، والصرف عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، فهل أنتم -أيها المؤمنون- تاركون هذه المنكرات؛ لا شك أن ذلك هو اللائق بكم، فانتهوا.
92 - وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول بامتثال ما أمر الشرع به، واجتناب ما نهى عنه، واحذروا من المخالفة، فإن أعرضتم عن ذلك فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا التبليغ لِمَا أمره الله بتبليغه، وقد بَلغَ، فإن اهتديتم فلأنفسكم، وإن أسأتم فعليها.
ولَمَّا نزل تحريم الخمر تمنى بعض المؤمنين معرفة حال إخوانهم الذين ماتوا مسلمين قبل تحريمها؛ فنزلت الآية التالية:

93 - ليس على الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة تقربًا إليه؛ إثم فيما تناولوه من الخمر قبل تحريمها، إذا اجتنبوا المحرمات، مُتَّقين سخط الله عليهم، مؤمنين به، قائمين بالأعمال الصالحة، ثم ازدادوا مراقبة لله حتى أصبحوا يعبدونه كأنهم يرونه، والله يحب الذين يعبدونه كأنهم يرونه؛ لما هم فيه من استشعار رقابة الله الدائمة، وذلك ما يقود المؤمن إلى إحسان عمله وإتقانه.
94 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لبختبرنَّكم الله بشيء يسوقه إليكم من الصيد البري وأنتم مُحْرِمون، تتناولون الصغار منه بايديكم، والكبار برماحكم، ليعلم الله -علمَ ظهورٍ يحاسب عليه العباد- من يخافه بالغيب لكمال إيمانه بعلم الله، فيمسك عن الصيد خوفًا من خالقه الذي لا يخفى عليه عمله، فمن تجاوز الحد، واصطاد وهو مُحْرِم بحج أو عمرة فله عذاب موجع يوم القيامة؛ لِمَا ارتكبه من مخالفة ما نهى الله عنه.
95 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لا تقتلوا الصيد البري وأنتم مُحْرِمون بحج أو عمرة، ومن قتله منكم متعمدًا فعليه جزاء مماثل لِمَا قتله من الصيد من الإبل أو البقر أو الغنم، يحكم به رجلان متصفان بالعدالة بين المسلمين، وما حكما به يُفْعَلُ به ما يُفْعَلُ بالهدي من الإرسال إلى مكة وذبحه في الحرم، أو قيمة ذلك من الطعام تُدْفع لفقراء الحرم، لكل فقير نصف صاع أو صيام يوم مقابل كل نصف صاع من الطعام، كل ذلك ليذوق قاتل الصيد عاقبة ما أقدم عليه من قتله. تجاوز الله عما مضى من قتل صيد الحرم وقتل المحرم صيد البر قبل تحريمه، ومن عاد إليه بعد التحريم انتقم الله منه بأن يعذبه على ذلك، والله قوي منيع، ومن قوته أنه ينتقم ممن عصاه إن شاء، لا يمنعه منه مانع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عدم مؤاخذة الشخص بما لم يُحَرم أو لم يبلغه تحريمه.
• تحريم الصيد على المحرِم بالحج أو العمرة، وبيان كفارة قتله.
• من حكمة الله عز وجل في التحريم: ابتلاء عباده، وتمحيصهم، وفي الكفارة: الردع والزجر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (124)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 

* 
*

*96 - أحلَّ الله لكم صيد الحيوانات المائية، وما يقذفه البحر لكم حيًّا أو ميتًا منفعة لمن كان منكم مقيمًا أو مسافرًا يتزود به، وحَرَّمَ عليكم صيد البر أما دومتم محرمين بحج أو عمرة واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فهو الذي إليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
97 - جعل الله الكعبة البيت المُحَرَّم قيامًا للناس، به تقوم مصالحهم الدينية من الصلاة والحج والعمرة، ومصالحهم الدنيوية بالأمن في الحرم وجباية ثمرات كل شيء إليه، وجعل الأشهر الحرم وهي: (ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب) قيامًا لهم بأمنهم فيها من قتال غيرهم لهم، والهدي والقلائد المُشْعَرَة بأنها مسوقة إلى الحرم قيامًا لهم بأمن أصحابها من التعرض لهم بأذى، ذلك الذي منّ الله به عليكم لتعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، وأن الله بكل شيء عليم فإن تشريعه لذلك -لجلب المصالح لكم ودفع المضار عنكم قبل حصولها- دليل على علمه بما يصلح للعباد.
98 - اعلموا -أيها الناس- أن الله شديد العقاب لمن عصاه، وغفور لمن تاب، رحيم به.
99 - ليس على الرسول إلا تبليغ ما أمره الله بتبليغه، فليس عليه توفيق الناس إلى الهداية، فذلك بيد الله وحده والله يعلم ما تظهر وما تخفونه من الهداية أو الضلال، وسيجازيكم على ذلك.
100 - قل -أيها الرسول-: لا يستوي الخبيث من كل شيء مع الطيب من كل شيء، ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث، فإن كثرته لا تدل على فضله، فاتقوا الله -يا أصحاب العقول- بترك الخبيث وفعل الطيب لعلكم تفوزون بالجنة.
101 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، لا تسألوا رسولكم عن أشياء لا حاجة لكم بها، وليست مما يعينكم على أمر دينكم، إن تظهر لكم تسُؤكم لما فيها من المشقة، وإن تسألوا عن هذه الأشياء التي نُهيتم عن السؤال عنها حين ينزل الوحي على الرسول تُبيَّن لكم، وذلك على الله يسير، فقد تجاوز الله عن أشياء سكتَ عنها القرآن، فلا تسألوا عنها، فإنكم إن سألتم عنها نزل عليكم التكليف بحكمها.
102 - قد سأل عن مثلها قوم ممن سبقوكم، فلما كُلِّفُوا بها لم يعملوا بها، فأصبحوا كافرين بسببها.
103 - أحل الله الأنعام، فلم يُحَرِّمْ منها ما حَرَّمَهُ المشركون على أنفسهم لأصنامهم من البَحِيرة وهي الناقة التي تُقْطَعُ أذنها إذا أنجبت عددا معينًا، والسائبة وهي الناقة التي إذا بلغت سِنًا معينة تتْرَكُ لأصنامهم، والوصِيلة وهي الناقة التي تصل إنجاب أنثى بأنثى، والحامي وهو فحل الإبل إذا نتج عدد من الإبل من صلبه، لكن الكفار زعموا كذبًا وبهتانًا أن الله حرَّم المذكورات، وأكثر الكافرين لا يميزون بين الحق والباطل والحلال والحرام.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأصل في شعائر الله تعالى أنها جاءت لتحقيق مصالح العباد الدنيوية والأخروية, ودفع المضار عنهم.
• عدم الإعجاب بالكثرة، فإن كثرة الشيء ليست دليلًا على حِلِّه أو طِيبه، وإنما الدليل يكمن في الحكم الشرعي.
• من أدب المُسْتفتي: تقييد السؤال بحدود معينة، فلا يسوغ السؤال عما لا حاجة للمرء ولا غرض له فيه.
• ذم مسالك المشركين فيما اخترعوه وزعموه من محرمات الأنعام كـ: البَحِيرة، والسائبة، والوصِيلة، والحامي.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (125)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 

** 


*104 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المفترين على الله الكذب بتحريم بعض الأنعام: تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله من القرآن، وإلى سُنَّة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لتعرفوا الحلال من الحرام، قالوا: يكفينا ما أخذناه ثناه عن أسلافنا من الاعتقادات والأقوال والأفعال، كيف يكفيهم ذلك وقد كان أسلافهم لا يعلمون شيئًا، ولا يهتدون إلى الحق؟! فلا يتبعهم إلا من هو أجهل منهم وأضل سبيلًا، فهم جهلة ضالون.
105 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، عليكم أنفسكم فالزموها بالقيام بما يُصْلحها، لا يضركم من ضل من الناس ولم يستجب لكم، إذا اهتديتم أنتم، ومن اهتدائكم أمركم بالمعروف ونهيكم عن المنكر، إلى الله وحده رجوعكم يوم القيامة، فيخبركم بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا، ويجازيكم عليه.
106 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، إذا اقترب موت أحدكم بظهور علامة من علامات الموت فليُشْهِد على وصيته عَدْلَيْنِ مِن المسلِمِين أو رجلين من الكفار عند الاحتياج لفقد غيرهما من المسلمين، إن سافرتم فنزل بكم الموت، وإن حدث ارتياب في شهادتهما فَقِفُوهما بعد إحدى الصلوات، فيحلفان بالله: لا يبيعان حظهما من الله بعوض، ولا يُحَابيان به قريبًا، ولا يكتمان شهادة لله عندهما، وأنهما إن فعلا ذلك كانا من المذنبين العاصين لله.
107 - فإن تَبيَّن بعد التحليف كذبهما في الشهادة أو اليمين، أو ظهرت خيانتهما، فليشهد أو يحلف اثنان يقومان مقامهما من أقرب الناس إلى الميت على ما هو حق، فيحلفان بالله لشهادتنا على كذبهما وخيانتهما أحق من شهادتهما على صدقهما وأمانتهما، وما حلفنا زورًا، إنا إن شهدنا زورًا لمن الظالمين المتجاوزين لحدود الله.
108 - ذلك المذكور من تحليف الشاهدَيْن بعد الصلاة عند الشك في شهادتهما، ومِنْ ردِّ شهادتهما وأقرب إلى إتيانهما بالشهادة على الوجه الشرعي للإتيان بها، فلا يحرفان الشهادة أو يبدلانها أو يخونان، وأقرب إلى أن يخافا أن ترد أيمان الورثة بعد أيمانهما، فيحلفون على خلاف ما شهدا به فَيَفْتَضِحَان، واتقوا الله بترك الكذب والخيانة في الشهادة واليمين، واسمعوا ما أُمِرْتُمْ به سماعًا يصحبه قبول، والله لا يوفق الخارجين عن طاعته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إذا ألزم العبد نفسه بطاعة الله، وأمر بالمعروف ونهى عن المنكر بحسب طاقته، فلا يضره بعد ذلك ضلال أحد، ولن يُسْأل عن غيره من الناس، وخاصة أهل الضلال منهم.
• الترغيب في كتابة الوصية، مع صيانتها بإشهاد العدول عليها.
• بيان الصورة الشرعية لسؤال الشهود عن الوصية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (126)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية

* 

** 


*109 - اذكروا -أيها الناس- يوم القيامة حيث يجمع الله أممكم لرسل، فيقول لهم: ماذا أجابتكم به أممكم التي أرسلتكم إليها؟ قالوا مُفوِّضين الجواب إلى الله: لا علم لنا، وإنما العلم لك -ربنا- إنك أنت وحدك من تعلم الأمور الغائبة.
110 - واذكر حين قال الله مخاطبًا عيسى -عليه السلام-: يا عيسى بن مريم، اذكر نعمتي عليك حين خلقتك من غير أب، واذكر نعمتي على أمك مريم -عليها السلام- حين اصطفيتها على نساء زمانها، واذكر مما أنعمت به عليك حين قَوَّيتك بجبريل -عليه السلام-، تُكلِّم الناس -وأنت رضيع- بدعوتهم إلى الله، وتكلمهم في كهولتك بما أرسلتك به إليهم، ومما أنعمت به عليك أن علمتك الخط، وعلمتك التوراة التي أنزلت على موسى -عليه السلام-، والإنجيل الذي أنزل عليك، وعلمتك أسرار الشرع وفوائده وحِكَمه، ومما أنعمت به عليك أنك تصوّر من الطين مثل صورة طير، ثم تنفخ فيه فيكون طيرًا، وأنك تشفي مَن وُلدَ أعمى من عماه، وتشفي الأبرص، فيصير سليم الجلد، وتحي الموتى بدعائك الله أن يحييهم، كل ذلك بإذني، ومما أنعمت به عليك أن دفعت عنك بني إسرائيل لَما هَموا بقتلك حين جئتهم بالمعجزات الواضحة، فما كان منهم إلا أن كفروا بها، وقالوا: ما هذا الذي جاء به عيسى إلا سحر واضح.
111 - واذكر مما أنعمت به عليك أن يَسَّرْتُ لك أعوانًا حين ألهمت الحواريين أن يؤمنوا بي وبك، فانقادوا لذلك واستجابوا، لوا: آمنا، واشهد -يا ربنا- باننا مسلمون لك منقادون.
112 - واذكر حين قال الحواريون: هل يستطيع ربك إذا دعوتَه أن يُنَزِّلَ مائدة من السماء؛ فأجابهم عيسى -عليه السلام- بأنْ أمرهم بتقوى الله وترك طلب ما سألوا، إذ لعل فيه فتنة لهم، وقال لهم: توكلوا على ربكم في طلب الرزق إن كنتم مؤمنين.
113 - قال الحواريون لعيسى: نريد أن نأكل من هذه المائدة، وتطمئن قلوبنا بكمال قدرة الله، وبأنك رسوله، ونعلم علم اليقين أنك صَدَقْتَنَا فيما جئت به من عند الله، ونكون عليها من الشاهدين لمن لم يحضرها من الناس.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات جمع الله للخلق يوم القيامة جليلهم وحقيرهم.
• إثبات بشرية المسيح -عليه السلام- إثبات آياته الحسية من إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص التي أجراها الله على يديه.
• بيان أن آيات الأنبياء تهدف لتثبيت الأتباع وإفحام المخالفين، وأنها ليست من تلقاء أنفسهم، بل تأتي بإذن الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (127)
(سُوْرَةُ المائدة)
مدنية
* 

** 


*114 - فأجاب عيسى طلبهم، ودعا الله قائلًا: ربنا أنزل علينا مائدةَ طعامٍ نتخذ من يوم نزولها عيدًا نعظمه شكرًا لك، وتكون علامة وبرهانًا على وحدانيتك، وعلى صدق ما بُعِثْتُ به، وارزقنا رزقًا يعيننا على عبادتك، وأنت -يا ربنا- خير الرازقين.
115 - فاستجاب الله دعاء عيسى -عليه السلام-، وقال: إني مُنَزِّلٌ هذه المائدة التي طلبتم إنزالها عليكم، فمن كفر بعد إنزالها فلا يلومن إلا نفسه، فسأعذبه عذابًا شديدًا لا أعذبه أحدًا؛ لأنه شاهد الآية الباهرة، فكان كفره كفر عناد، وحقَّقَ الله لهم وعده فأنزلها عليهم.
116 - واذكر حين يقول الله يوم القيامة مخاطبًا عيسى بن مريم -عليه السلام-: يا عيسى بن مريم، هل قلت للناس: صَيروني وأمي معبودَيْن من دون الله؟ فأجاب عيسى مُنَزِّهًا ربه: لا ينبغي لي أن أقول لهم إلا الحق، وإن قُدِّرَ أني قلت ذلك فقد علمتَهُ لأنه لا يخفى عليك شيء، تعلم ما أضمره في نفسي، ولا أعلم ما في نفسك، إنك وحدك من تعلم كل غائب وكل خفي وكل ظاهر.
117 - قال عيسى لربه: ما قلتُ للناس إلا ما أمرتَني بقوله من أمرهم بإفرادك بالعبادة، وكنتُ رَقِيبًا على ما يقولون طيلة وجودي بين أظهرهم، فلما أنهيتَ مدة بقائي بينهم برفعي إلى السماء حيًّا كنتَ -يا رب- أنت الحفيظ لأعمالهم، وأنت على كل شيءشهيد، لايغيب عنك شيء، فلا يخفى عليك ما قلت لهم، وما قالوا بعدي.
118 - إنْ تعذبهم -يا رب- فإنهم عبادك تفعل بهم ما تشاء، وإن تَمْنُن على من آمن منهم بالمغفرة فلا مانع لك من ذلك، فانت العزيز الذي لا يُغَالَب، الحكيم في تدبيرك.
119 - قال الله لعيسى -عليه السلام-: هذا يوم ينفع صادقي النيات والأعمال والأقوال صدقُهم، لهم جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لا يعتريهم موت، رضي الله عنهم فلا يسخط عليهم أبدًا، ورضوا عنه لما نالوه من النعيم المقيم، ذلك الجزاء والرضا عنهم هو الفوز العظيم، فلا فوز يدانيه.
120 - لله وحده ملك السماوات والأرض، فهو خالقهما ومدبر أمرهما، وله ملك ما فيهن من جميع المخلوقات، وهو على كل شيء قدير، فلا يعجزه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• توعد الله تعالى كل من أصرَّ على كفره وعناده بعد قيام الحجة الواضحة عليه.
• تَبْرئة المسيح -عليه السلام- من ادعاء النصارى بأنه أبلغهم أنه الله أو أنه ابن الله أو أنه ادعى الربوبية أو الألوهية.
• أن الله تعالى يسأل يوم القيامة عظماء الناس وأشرافهم من الرسل، فكيف بمن دونهم درجة؟!
• علو منزلة الصدق، وثناء الله تعالى على أهله، وبيان نفع الصدق لأهله يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (128)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
*

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تقرير عقيدة التوحيد بالبراهين العقلية ونقض الاعتقادات الشركية.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - الوصف بالكمال المطلق، والثناء بالمحاسن العليا مع المحبة، ثابت لله الذي خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض من غير مثال سابق، وخلق الليل والنهار يَتَعاقبان، الليل خلقه للظلام، والنهار خلقه للنور، ومع هذا فالذين كفروا يُسوُّون به غيره، ويجعلونه شريكًا له.
2 - هو سبحانه الذي خلقكم -أيها الناس- من طين حين خلق أباكم آدم -عليه السلام- منه، ثم ضرب سبحانه مدة لإقامتكم في الحياة الدنيا، وضرب أجلًا آخر لا يعلمه إلا هو لبَعْثكم يوم القيامة، ثم أنتم تشكّون في قدرته سبحانه على البعث.
3 - وهو سبحانه المعبود بحق في السماوات والأرض، لا يخفى عليه شيء، فهو يعلم ما تخفون من النيات والأقوال والأعمال، ويعلم ما تعلنون من ذلك، وسيجازيكم عليها.
4 - وما تأتي المشركين من حجة من عند ربهم إلا تركوها غير مبالين بها، فقد جاءتهم الحجج الواضحة والبراهين الجلية الدالة على توحيد الله، وجاءتهم الآيات الدالة على صدق رسله، ومع ذلك أعرضوا عنها غير عابثين بِها.
5 - وهم إن أعرضوا عن تلك الحجج الواضحة والبراهين الجلية فقد أعرضوا عما هو أوضح، فقد كَذّبُوا بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من القرآن، وسيعرفون أن ما كانوا يستهزئون به مما جاءهم به هو الحق حين يرون العذاب يوم القيامة.
6 - ألم يعلم هؤلاء الكافرون سُنَّة الله في إهلاك الأمم الظالمة؟! فقد أهلك الله من قبلهم أممًا كثيرة أعطاهم من أسباب القوة والبقاء في الأرض ما لم يعط هؤلاء الكافرين، وأنزل عليهم الأمطار المتتابعة، وأجرى لهم الأنهار تجري من تحت مساكنهم، فعصوا الله، فأهلكهم بما ارتكبوه من المعاصي، وخلق من بعدهم أممًا أخرى.
7 - ولو نزَّلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- كتابًا مكتوبًا في أوراق، وشاهدوه بأعينهم، وتأكدوا منه بتحسسِهم الكتاب بأيديهم؛ لَمَا آمنوا به جحودًا منهم وتَعَنًّتًا، ولقالوا: لا يعدو ما جئت به أن يكون سحرًا واضحًا، فلن نؤمن به.
8 - وقال هؤلاء الكافرون: لو أنزل الله مع محمد ملكا يكلمنا ويشهد أنه رسول لآمنَّا. ولو أنزلنا ملكًا على الوصف الذي أرادوا لأهلكناهم إذا لم يؤمنوا، ولا يُمْهَلُونَ للتوبة إذا نَزَلَ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• شدة عناد الكافرين، وبيان إصرارهم على الكفر على الرغم من قيام الحجة عليهم بأدلة الحسية.
• التأمل في سنن الله تعالى في السابقين لمعرفة أسباب هلاكهم والحذر منها.
• من رحمة الله بعباده أن لم ينزل لهم رسولًا من الملائكة لأنهم لا يمهلون للتوبة إذا نزل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (129)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية
* 

* 
*

*9 - ولو جعلنا المرسل إليهم ملكًا لجعلناه في صورة رجل ليتمكنوا من سماعه والتلقي عنه؛ إذا لا يستطيعون ذلك مع الملك على هيئته التي خلقه الله عليها، ولو جعلناه في صورة رجل لاشتبه عليهم أمره.
10 - فإنْ يستهزئ هؤلاء بطلبهم إنزال ملك معك فقد استهزأت أمم من قبلك برسلها، فأحاط بهم العذاب الذي كانوا ينكرونه ويستهزئون به عند تخويفهم منه.
11 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المكذبين المستهزئين: سيروا في الأرض، ثم تأملوا كيف كانت نهاية المكذبين لرسل الله، فقد حل بهم عقاب الله بعدما كانوا فيه من القوة والمنعة.
12 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لمن مُلْكُ السماوات ومُلْكُ الأرض ومُلْكُ ما بينهما؟ قل: مُلْكُهَا كلها لله، كتب على نفسه الرحمة تفضلًا منه على عباده، فلا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة، حتى إذا لم يتوبوا جمعهم جميعًا يوم القيامة، هذا اليوم الذي لا شك فيه. الذين خسروا أنفسهم بالكفر بالله لا يؤمنون فينقذوا أنفسهم من الخسران.
13 - ولله وحده ملك كل شيء، مما استقر في الليل والنهار، وهو السميع لأقوالهم، العليم بأفعالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
14 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين الذين يعبدون مع الله غيره من الأصنام وغيرها: أَيُعْقل أن أتخذ غير الله ناصرًا أواليه وأستنصره؟! وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض على غير مثال سابق، فلم يُسْبَقْ إلى خلقهما، وهو الذي يرزق من يشاء من عباده، ولا أحد من عباده يرزقه، فهو الغني عن عباده، وعباده مفتقرون إليه، قل -أيها الرسول-: إني أمرني ربي سبحانه أن أكون أول من انقاد لله وخضع له من هذه الأمة، ونهاني أن أكون من الذين يشركون معه غيره.
15 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إني أخاف إن عصيت الله بارتكاب ما حَرمَ علي من الشرك وغيره، أو تَرْكِ ما أمرني به من الإيمان وغيره من الطاعات، أن يعذبني عذابًا عظيمًا يوم القيامة.
16 - مَن يُبْعِد الله عنه ذلك العذاب يوم القيامة، فقد فاز برحمة الله له، وتلك النجاة عن العذاب هي الفوز الواضح الذي لا يُدَانيه فوز.
17 - وإن يَنَلْكَ -يا ابن آدم- من الله بلاء فلا دافع للبلاء عنك إلا الله، وإن يَنَلْكَ منه خير فلا مانع له من ذلك، ولا رَادَّ لفضله، فهو القادر على كل شيء ولا يعجزه شيء.
18 - وهو الغالب على عباده المذلِّل لهم، العالي عليهم من كل وجه الذي لا يعجزه شيء، ولا يغلبه أحد، الجميع له خاضعون، فوق عباده كما يليق به سبحانه، وهو الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وشرعه، الخبير فلا يخفى عليه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان حكمة الله تعالى في إرسال كل رسول من جنس من يرسل إليهم؛ ليكون أبلغ في السماع والوعي والقبول عنه.
• الدعوة للتأمل في أن تكرار سنن الأوّلين في العصيان قد يقابله تكرار سنن الله تعالى في العقاب.
• وجوب الخوف من المعصية ونتائجها.
• أن ما يصيب البشر من بلاء ليس له صارف إلا الله، وأن ما يصيبهم من خير فلا مانع له إلا الله، فلا رَادَّ لفضله، ولا مانع لنعمته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (130)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

* 

** 


*19 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين المكذبين بك: أي شيء أجلّ وأعظم شهادة على صدقي؟ قل: الله أَجَلُّ شيء وأعظم شهادة على صدقي، هو شهيد بيني وبينكم، يعلم ما جئتكم به، وما ستردون به، وقد أوحى الله إليّ هذا القرآن لأُخَوِّفَكُم به، وأُخَوِّفَ به من بلغه من الإنس والجن، إنكم -أيها المشركون- تؤمنون أن مع الله معبودات أخرى، قل -أيها الرسول-: لا أشهد على ما أقررتم به لبطلانه، إنما الله إله واحد لا شريك له، وإني بريء من كل ما تشركونه معه.
20 - اليهود الذين أعطيناهم التوراة والنصارى الذين أعطيناهم الإنجيل يعرفون النبي محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معرفة تامة، كما يعرفون أبناءهم من أبناء غيرهم، فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بإدخالها النار، فهم لا يؤمنون.
21 - لا أحد أعظم ظلمًا ممن نسب لله شريكًا، فعبده معه، أو كَذّبَ بآياته التي أنزلها على رسوله، إن الظالمين بنسبة الشريك إلى الله وتكذيب آياته لا يفوزون أبدًا إن لم يتوبوا.
22 - واذكر يوم القيامة حين نجمعهم جميعًا، لا نغادر منهم أحدًا، ثم نقول للذين عبدوا مع الله غيره توبيخًا لهم: أين شركاؤكم الذين كنتم تدعون كاذبين أنهم شركاء لله؟!
23 - ثم لم يكن اعتذارهم بعد هذا الاختبار إلا أن تبرّؤوا من معبوداتهم، وقالوا كذبًا: والله ربنا ما كنا في الدنيا مشركين بك، بل كنا مؤمنين بك، موحدين لك.
24 - انظر -يا محمد- كيف كَذَبَ هؤلاء على أنفسهم بنفيهم الشرك عن أنفسهم، وغاب عنهم وخذلهم ما كانوا يختلقونه من الشركاء مع الله في حياتهم الدنيا؟!
25 - ومن المشركين من يستمع إليك -أيها الرسول- إذا قرأت القرآن، لكنهم لا ينتفعون بما يستمعون إليه؛ لأنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أغطية حتى لا يفقهوا القرآن، بسبب عنادهم وإعراضهم، وجعلنا في آذانهم صَمَمًا عن السماع النافع، ومهما يروا من الدلالات الواضحة والحجج الجلية لا يؤمنوا بها، حتى إذا جاؤوك يخاصمونك في الحق بالباطل يقولون: ليس الذي جئت به إلا مأخوذًا عن كتب الأوائل.
26 - وهم ينهون الناس عن الإيمان بالرسول، ويبتعدون عنه، فلا يتركون من ينتفع به، ولا ينتفعون هم به، وما يُهلكون بصنيعهم هذا إلا أنفسهم، وما علموا أن ما يقومون به إهلاك لها.
27 - ولو ترى -أيها الرسول- حين يُعْرَضون يوم القيامة على النار، فيقولون تحسُّرًا: يا ليتنا نُرَد إلى الحياة الدنيا، ولا نكَذِّبَ بآيات الله، ونكونَ من المؤمنين بالله- لرأيت عَجَبًا من سوء حالهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان الحكمة في إرسال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بالقرآن، من أجل البلاغ والبيان، وأعظم ذلك الدعوة لتوحيد الله.
• نفي الشريك عن الله تعالى، ودحض افتراءات المشركين في هذا الخصوص.
• بيان معرفة اليهود والنصارى للنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام، برغم جحودهم وكفرهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (131)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
* 
*

*28 - ليس الأمر كما قالوا من أنهم لو رُدُّوا لآمنوا، بل ظهر لهم ما كانوا يسترون من قولهم: (والله ما كنا مشركين)، حين شهدت عليهم جوارحهم، ولو قُدِّرَ أنهم رجعوا إلى الدنيا لرجعوا إلى ما نهوا عنه من الكفر والشرك، وإنهم لكاذبون في وعدهم بالإيمان إذا رجعوا.
29 - وقال هؤلاء المشركون: لا حياة إلا الحياة التى نحن فيها، ولسنا مبعوثين للحساب.
30 - ولو ترى -أيها الرسول- حين أوقِفَ منكرو البعث بين يدي ربهم لرأيت العجب من سوء حالهم حين يقول لهم الله: أليس هذا البعث الذي كنتم تكذبون به حقًّا ثابتًا لا مرية فيه ولا شك؟! قالوا: أقسمنا بربنا الذي خلقنا إنه لحق ثابت لا شك فيه، فيقول لهم الله عند ذلك: فذوقوا العذاب بسبب كفركم بهذا اليوم؛ فكنتم به تكذبون في الحياة الدنيا.
31 - قد خسر الذين كَذّبُوا بالبعث يوم القيامة واستبعدوا الوقوف بين يدي الله، حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة فجأة من غير سابق علم قالوا من شدة الندم: يا لحسرتنا وخيبة أملنا لِمَا قَصَّرْنَا في جنب الله من الكفر به وعدم الاستعداد ليوم القيامة، وهم يحملون سيئاتهم فوق ظهورهم، ألا قَبُحَ ما يحملون من تلك السيئات.
32 - وليست الحياة الدنيا التي تركنون إليها إلا لعبًا وغرورًا لمن لا يعمل فيها بما يرضي الله، وأما الدار الآخرة فهي خير للذين يتقون الله بفعل ما أمر به من الإيمان والطاعة، وتَرْكِ ما نهى عنه من الشرك والمعصية، أفلا تعقلون -أيها المشركون- ذلك؟! فتؤمنوا وتعملوا الصالحات.
33 - نحن نعلم أنك -أيها الرسول- يحزنك تكذيبهم لك في الظاهر، فاعلم أنهم لا يكذبونك في أنفسهم؛ لعلمهم بصدقك وأمانتك، ولكنهم قوم ظالمون ينكرون أمرك ظاهرًا وهم يوقنون به في أنفسهم.
34 - ولا تحسب أن هذا التكذيب خاص بما جئت به، فقد كُذبَتْ رسل من قبلك، وآذاهم أقوامهم، فواجهوا ذلك بالصبر على الدعوة والجهاد في سبيل الله حتى جاءهم النصر من الله، ولا مُبدِّل لما كتبه الله من النصر، ووعد به رسله، ولقد جاءك -أيها الرسول- من أخبار من قبلك من الرسل وما لاقوه من أقوامهم وما حباهم الله من النصر على أعدائهم لإهلاكهم.
35 - وإن كان شق عليك -أيها الرسول- ما تلاقيه من تكذيبهم وإعراضهم عما جئتهم به من الحق، فإن استطعت أن تطلب نفقًا في الأرض أو مِصْعَدًا إلى السماء فتأتيهم بحجة وبرهان غير الذي أيدناك به فأفعل، ولو شاء الله جمْعَهم على الهدى الذي جئت به لَجَمَعَهُم، لكنه لم يشأ ذلك لحكمة بالغة، فلا تكوننَّ من الجاهلين بذلك، فتذهب نفسك حسرات على أنهم لم يؤمنوا.
[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من عدل الله تعالى أنه يجمع العابد والمعبود والتابع والمتبوع في عَرَصات القيامة ليشهد بعضهم على بعض.
• ليس كل من يسمع القرآن ينتفع به، فربما يوجد حائل مثل ختم القلب أو الصَّمَم عن الانتفاع أو غير ذلك.
• بيان أن المشركين وإن كانوا يكذبون في الظاهر فهم يستيقنون في دواخلهم بصدق النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام.
• تسلية النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ومواساته بإعلامه أن هذا التكذيب لم يقع له وحده، بل هي طريقة المشركين في معاملة الرسل السابقين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (132)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
** 


*36 - إنما يجيبك قابلًا ما جئت به من يسمعون الكلام ويفهمونه، والكفار موتى لا شأن لهم، فقد ماتت قلوبهم، والموتى يبعثهم الله يوم القيامة، ثم إليه وحده يرجعون ليجازيهم على ما قدموا.
37 - وقال المشركون مُتَعَنِّتينَ ومُماطِلين بالإيمان: هلَّا أنزِل على محمد آية خارقة تكون برهانًا من ربه على صدقه فيما جاء به؟ قل -أيها الرسول-: إن الله قادر على تنزيل آية حسبما يريدون، ولكن أكثر هؤلاء المشركين المطالبين بإنزال آية لا يعلمون أن إنزال الآيات يكون وفق حكمته تعالى، وليس وفق ما يطالبون به، فلو أنزلها ثم لم يؤمنوا لأهلكهم.
38 - وما من حيوان يتحرك فوق الأرض، ولا طائر يطير في السماء إلا أجناس مثلكم -يا بني آدم- في الخلق والرزق، ما تركنا في اللوح المحفوظ شيئًا إلا أثبتناه، والجميع علمهم عند الله، ثم إلى ربهم وحده يوم القيامة يجمعون لفصل القضاء، فيجازي كلًّا بما يستحقه.
39 - والذين كذبوا بآياتنا مِثْلُ الصم الذين لا يسمعون، والبكم الذين لا يتكلمون، وهم مع ذلك في الظلمات لا يبصرون، فأنى لمن هذه حاله أن يهتدي؟! من يشأ الله إضلاله من الناس يضلله، ومن يشأ هدايته يَهْدِهِ بأن يجعله على طريق مستقيم لا اعوجاج فيه.
40 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أخبروني إن جاءكم عذاب من الله أو جاءتكم الساعة التي وُعِدتُّم أنها آتية؛ أتطلبون إذ ذاك غير الله ليكشف ما ينزل بكم من البلاء والشدة، إن كنتم صادقين في ادعاء أن معبوداتكم تجلب نفعًا أو تدفع ضرًّا؟!
41 - الحق أنكم لا تدعون إذ ذاك غير الله الذي خلقكم، فيصرف عنكم البلاء، ويرفع عنكم الضر، فهو ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، وأما معبوداتكم التي أشركتموها مع الله فتتركونها؛ لعلمكم أنها لا تنفع ولا تضر.
42 - ولقد بعثنا إلى أمم من قبلك -أيها الرسول- رسلًا فكذبوهم، وأعرضوا عما جاؤوهم به، فعاقبناهم بالشدائد كالفقر وبما يضرّ أبدانهم كالمرض من أجل أن يخضعوا لربهم، ويتذللوا له.
43 - لو أنهم حين جاءهم بلاؤنا تذللوا لله، وخضعوا له ليكشف عنهم البلاء، لرحمناهم لكنهم لم يفعلوا ذلك، بل قست قلوبهم، فلم يعتبروا، ولم يتعظوا، وحَسَّنَ لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يرتكبون من الكفر والمعاصي، فاستمروا على ما كانوا عليه.
44 - فلما تركوا ما وُعِظُوا به من شدة الفقر والمرض، ولم يعملوا بأوامر الله، استدرجناهم بفتح أبواب الرزق عليهمُ وإغنائهم بعد الفقر، وصححنا أجسامهم بعد المرض حتى إذا أصابهم البَطَرُ، واستولى عليهم الإعجاب بما متعوا به جاءهم عذابنا فجأة، فإذا هم متحيرون يائسون مما يأملون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تشبيه الكفار بالموتى؛ لأن الحياة الحقيقية هي حياة القلب بقَبوله الحق واتباعه طريق الهداية.
• من حكمة الله تعالى في الابتلاء: إنزال البلاء على المخالفين من أجل تليين قلوبهم وردِّهم إلى ربهم.
• وجود النعم والأموال بأيدي أهل الضلال لا يدل على محبة الله لهم، وإنما هو استدراج وابتلاء لهم ولغيرهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (133)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
* 
*
*45 - فَقُطِع آخر أهل الكفر باستئصالهم جميعًا بالإهلاك، ونَصْر رسل الله، والشكرُ والثناءُ لله وحده رب العالمين على إهلاكه أعداءه ونصره أولياءه.
46 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أخبروني إن أَصَمَّكم الله بسَلْب أسماعكم، وأعماكم بأخذ أبصاركم، وطبع على قلوبكم، فلم تفقهوا شيئًا؛ مَن معبود بحق يأتيكم بما فقدتموه من ذلك؟ تأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف نبين لهم الحجج، وننوع البراهين، ثم هم يعرضون عنها!
47 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أخبروني إن جاءكم عذاب الله فجأة من غير شعور منكم به، أو جاءكم ظاهرًا عيانًا، فإنه لا يُؤخَذ بذلك العذاب إلا الظالمون بكفرهم بالله وتكذيب رسله.
48 - وما نرسل من نرسله من رسلنا إلا لإخبار أهل الإيمان والطاعة بما يسرهم من النعيم المقيم الذي لا ينفد ولا ينقطع، وتخويف أهل الكفر والعصيان من عذابنا الشديد، فمن آمن بالرسل، وأصلح عمله، فلا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه في آخرتهم، ولا هم يحزنون ويتحسرون على ما فاتهم من الحظوظ الدنيوية.
49 - والذين كَذّبُوا بآياتنا يصيبهم العذاب بسبب خروجهم عن طاعة الله.
50 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: لا أقول لكم: إن عندي خزائن الله من الرزق فأتصرف فيها بما شئت، ولا أقول لكم: إني أعلم من الغيب إلا ما أطلعني الله عليه من الوحي، ولا أقول لكم: إني ملك من الملائكة، فأنا رسول من الله، لا أتبع إلا ما يُوحِي إلي، ولا أدّعي ما ليس لي، قل -أيها الرسول- لهم: هل يستوي الكافر الذي عَمِيَتْ بصيرته عن الحق، والمؤمن الذي أبصر الحق وآمن به؛ أفلا تتأملون بعقولكم -أيها المشركون- فيما حولكم من الآيات.
51 - وخوِّف -أيها الرسول- بهذا القرآن الذين يخافون أن يحشروا إلى ربهم يوم القيامة، ليس لهم ولي غير الله يجلب لهم النفع، ولا شفيع يكشف عنهم الضر، لعلهم يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فهؤلاء هم الذين ينتفعون بالقرآن.
52 - ولا تُبْعِدْ -أيها الرسول- عن مجلسك فقراء المسلمين الذين هم في عبادة دائمة لله في أول النهار وآخره مخلصين له العبادة، لا تبعدهم لتستميل أكابر المشركين، ليس عليك من حساب هؤلاء الفقراء شيء، إنما حسابهم عند ربهم، وما عليهم من حسابك شيء، إنك إن أبعدتهم عن مجلسك فإنك تكون من المتجاوزين لحدود الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأنبياء بشر، ليس لهم من خصائص الربوبية شيء البتة، ومهمتهم التبليغ، فهم لا يملكون تصرفًا في الكون، فلا يعلمون الغيب، ولا يملكون خزائن رزق ونحو ذلك.
• اهتمام الداعية باتباعه وخاصة أولئك الضعفاء الذين لا يبتغون سوى الحق، فعليه أن يقربهم، ولا يقبل أن يبعدهم إرضاء للكفار.
• إشارة الآية إلى أهمية العبادات التي تقع أول النهار وآخره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (134)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*

** 

*53 - وكذلك ابتلينا بعضهم ببعض، فجعلناهم متفاوتين في حظوظهم الدنيوية، ابتليناهم بذلك ليقول الكافرون الأغنياء لفقراء المؤمنين: أهؤلاء الفقراء تفضل الله عليهم بالهداية من بيننا؟! لو كان الإيمان خيرًا ما سبقونا إليه، فنحن أهل السَّبْق. أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين لنعمه، فَيُوَفِّقَهُم للإيمان، وأعلم بالكافرين لها فَيَخْذُلَهُم فلا يؤمنون؟! بلى إن الله أعلم بهم.
54 - وإذا جاءك -أيها الرسول- الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا الشاهدة على صدق ما جئت به، فَرُدَّ عليهم السلام إكرامًا لهم، وبشرهم بسعة رحمة الله، فقد أوجب الله على نفسه الرحمة إيجاب تَفَضُّل، فمن ارتكب منكم معصية في حال جهل وسفهٍ، ثم تاب من بعد ارتكابه لها، وأصلح عمله، فإن الله يغفر له ما ارتكبه، فالله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
55 - وكما بينَّا لك ما ذكر نبين أدلتنا وحججتنا على أهل الباطل، ولإيضاح طريق المجرمين ومنهجهم؛ لاجتنابه والحذر منه.
56 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إني نهاني الله عن عبادة الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله، قل -أيها الرسول-: لا أتبع أهواءكم في عبادة غير الله، فأنا إن اتبعت أهواءكم في ذلك أكون ضالًّا عن طريق الحق، لا أهتدي إليه، وهذا شأن كل من اتبع الهوى دون برهان من الله.
57 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: إني على برهان واضح من ربي، لا على هوى، وأنتم كذبتم بهذا البرهان، ليس عندي ما تستعجلون به من العذاب والآيات الخارقة التي طلبتموها، إنما ذلك بيد الله، فليس الحكم -ومن جملته ما طلبتم- إلا لله وحده، يقول الحق ويحكم به، وهو سبحانه خير من بيّن وميّز المُحِقَّ من المُبطِل.
58 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهم: لو كان عندي وفي قبضتي ما تستعجلون به من العذاب لأنزلته بكم، وعند ذلك يُقْضَى الأمر الذي بيني وبينكم، والله أعلم بالظالمين كم يُمْهلهم ومتى يعاقبهم.
59 - وعند الله وحده خزائن الغيب، لا يعلمها غيره، ويعلم كل ما في البر من مخلوقات من حيوان ونبات وجماد، ويعلم ما في البحر من حيوان ونبات، وما تسقط من ورقة في أي مكان، ولا توجد حبة مخبوءة في الأرض، ولا يوجد رطب، ولا يوجد يابس، إلا كان مثبتًا في كتاب واضح هو اللوح المحفوظ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الله تعالى يجعل العباد بعضهم فتنة لبعض، فتتفاوت درجاتهم في الرزق وفي الكفر والإيمان، والكفر والإيمان ليس منوطًا بسعة الرزق وضيقه.
• من أخلاق الداعية طلاقة الوجه وإلقاء التحية والتبسط والسرور باصحابه.
• على الداعية اجتناب الأهواء في عقيدته ومنهجه وسلوكه.
• إثبات تفرد الله عز وجل بعلم الغيب وحده لا شريك له، وسعة علمه في ذلك، وأنه لا يفوته شيء ولا يعزب عنه من مخلوقاته شيء إلا وهو مثبت مدوَّن عنده سبحانه بأدق تفاصيله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (135)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
* 
*

*60 - والله هو الذي يقبض أرواحكم عند النوم قبضًا مؤقتًا، وهو الذي يعلم ما كسبتم من الأعمال في النهار وقت نشاطكم، ثم يبعثكم في النهار بعد قبض أرواحكم بالنوم لتقوموا بأعمالكم، حتى تنتهي آجال حياتكم المقدرة عند الله، ثم إليه وحده رجوعكم بالبعث يوم القيامة، ثم يخبركم بما كنتم تعملونه في حياتكم الدنيا، ويجازيكم عليه.
61 - والله هو الغالب على عباده؛ المذلِّل لهم، العالي عليهم من كل وجه، الذي خضع له كل شي، فوق عباده فوقية تليق بجلاله سبحانه وتعالى، ويرسل عليكم -أيها الناس- ملائكة كرامًا تُحصي أعمالكم حتى ينتهي أجل أحدكم بقبض ملك الموت وأعوانه روحه، وهم لا يُقَصِّرون فيما أمِرُوا به.
62 - ثم رُدَّ جميع من قُبضَتْ أرواحهم إلى الله مالكهم الحق ليجازيهم على أعمالهم، الذي له القضاء النافذ والحكم العدل فيهم، وهو أسرع من عدّكم وأحصى أعمالكم.
63 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: من ينقذكم ويُسَلِّمُكم من المهالك التي تَلقَونها في ظلمات البر والبحر؟ تدعونه وحده متذللين مُسْتكينين في السر والعلن: لئن سلَّمَنا ربنا من هذه المهالك لنكونن من الشاكرين لنعمه علينا بألا نعبد غيره.
64 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: الله هو الذي ينقذكم منها، ويُسَلِّمُكُم من كل كرب، ثم أنتم بعد ذلك تشركون معه غيره في حالة السرّاء، فأي ظلم فوق ما تقومون به؟!
65 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: الله هو القادر على أن يرسل عليكم عذابًا يأتيكم من فوقكم مثل الحجارة والصواعق والطوفان، أو يأتيكم من تحتكم مثل الزلازل والخسف، أو يخالف بين قلوبكم، فيتبع كل منكم هواه، فيقاتل بعضكم بعضًا، تأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف ننوع لهم الأدلة والبراهين ونبينها لعلهم يفهمون أن ما جئْتَ به حق، وأن ما عندهم باطل.
66 - وكذب بهذا القرآن قومك، وهو الحق الذي لا مرية في أنه من عند الله، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لست موكلًا بالرقابة عليكم، فما أنا إلا منذر لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد.
67 - لكل خبر وقت يستقر فيه، ونهاية ينتهي إليها، ومن ذلك خبر مآلكم وعاقبتكم، فسوف تعلمون ذلك عندما تبعثون يوم القيامة.
68 - وإذا رأيت -أيها الرسول- المشركين يتكلمون في آياتنا بالسخرية والاستهزاء، فابتعد عنهم حتى يدخلوا في حديث خال من السخرية والاستهزاء بآياتنا، وإذا أنساك الشيطان وجلست معهم، ثم تذكرت فغادر مجلسهم ولا تجلس مع هؤلاء المعتدين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات أن النومَ موتٌ، وأن الأرواح تُقْبض فيه، ثم تُرَد عند الاستيقاظ.
• الاستدلال على استحقاق الله تعالى لألوهية بدليل الفطرة، فإن أهل الكفر يؤمنون بالله تعالى ويرجعون لفطرتهم عند الاضطرار والوقوع في المهالك، فيسألون الله تعالى وحده.
• إلزام المشركين بمقتضى سلوكهم، وإقامة الدليل على انقلاب فطرتهم، بكونهم يستغيثون بالله في البحر عند الشدة، ويشركون به حين يسلمهم وينجيهم إلى البر.
• عدم جواز الجلوس في مجالس أهل الباطل واللغو، ومفارقتهم، وعدم العودة لهم إلا في حال إقلاعهم عن ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (136)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية
*


*69 - وليس على الذين يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه من حساب هؤلاء الظالمين من شيء، وإنما عليهم أن يَنْهَوْهُم عما يرتكبونه من منكر، لعلهم يتقون الله، فيمتثلون أوامره ويجتنبون نواهيه.
70 - ودع -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركين الذين صيَّرُوا دينهم لعبًا وَلَهْوًا يسخرون منه ويستهزئون به، وخدعتهم الحياة الدنيا بما فيها من متع زائلة، وَعِظْ -أيها النبي- الناس بالقرآن حتى لا تُسْلَمَ نفس إلى الهلاك بسبب ما كسبته من سيئات، ليس لها من دون الله حليف تستنصر به، ولا وسيط يمنع عنها عذاب الله يوم القيامة، وإذا افتدت من عذاب الله بأي فداء لا يقبل منها، أولئك الذين أُسْلِمُوا إلى هلاك أنفسهم بسبب ما ارتكبوه من المعاصي لهم يوم القيامة شراب متناهي الحرارة، وعذاب موجع بسبب كفرهم.
71 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أنعبد من دون الله أوثانًا لا تملك نفعًا فتنفعنا ولا ضرًّا فتضرنا، ونرتد عن الإيمان بعد أن وفقنا الله له، فنكون مثل الذي أضلَّته الشياطين، فتركته حيران لا يهتدي سبيلًا، وله أصحاب على الطريق المستقيم يدعونه إلى الحق، وهو يمتنع عن إجابتهم إلى ما يدعونه إليه؟ قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إنَّ هدى الله هو الهدى الحق، وقد أمرنا الله أن ننقاد له سبحانه وتعالى بالتزام توحيده وعبادته وحده، فهو رب العالمين.
72 - وقد أَمَرنا بإقامة الصلاة على الوجه الأكمل، وأَمَرنا بتقوى الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فهو وحده الذي يُجْمَع العباد إليه يوم القيامة ليجازيهم على أعمالهم.
73 - وهو سبحانه وتعالى الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق، يوم يقول الله للشيء: كن فيكون، حين يقول يوم القيامة: قوموا فيقومون، قوله الصدق الذي سيقع لا محالة، وله سبحانه وتعالى وحده الملك يوم القيامة حين يَنْفُخُ إسرافيل في القَرْن النفخة الثانية، عالم ما غاب وعالم ما شوهد وهو الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره، الخبير الذي لا يخفى عليه شيء، فبواطن الأمور عنده كظواهرها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الداعية إلى الله تعالى ليس مسؤولًا عن محاسبة أحد، بل هو مسؤول عن التبليغ والتذكير.
• الوعظ من أعظم وسائل إيقاظ الغافلين والمستكبرين.
• من دلائل التوحيد: أن من لا يملك نفعًا ولا ضرًّا ولا تصرفًا، هو بالضرورة لا يستحق أن يكون إلهًا معبودًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (137)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
**


*74 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال إبراهيم -عليه السلام- لأبيه المشرك آزر: يا أبت، أتجعل الأصنام آلهة تعبدها من دون الله؟! إني أراك وقومك الذين يعبدون الأوثان في ضلال بَيِّنٍ، وحيرة عن طريق الحق بسبب عبادتكم غير الله، فهو سبحانه المعبود بحق، وغيره معبود بالباطل.
75 - وكما أريناه ضلال أبيه وقومه نريه ملك السماوات والأرض الواسع؛ ليستدل بذلك الملك الواسع على وحدانية الله واستحقاقه العبادة وحده؛ ليكون من الموقنين بأن الله واحد لا شريك له، وأنه قادر على كل شيء.
76 - فحين أظلم عليه الليل، رأى كوكبًا، فقال: هذا ربي، فلما غاب الكوكب قال: لا أحب من يغيب؛ لأن الإله الحق حاضر لا يغيب.
77 - وحين رأى القمر طالعًا قال: هذا ربي، فلما غاب قال: لئن لم يوفقني الله لتوحيده وعبادته وحده لأكونن من القوم البعيدين عن دينه الحق.
78 - وحين رأى الشمس طالعة قال: هذا الطالع ربي، هذا الطالع أكبر من الكوكب ومن القمر، فلما غابت قال: يا قوم، إني بريء مما تشركون مع الله.
ولما تبرأ مما يعبدون من دون الله كأنهم سالوه: ما تعبد إذن؟ فقال:
79 - إني أخلصت ديني للذي خلق السماوات والأرض على غير مثال سابق، مائلًا عن الشرك إلى التوحيد الخالص، ولست من المشركين الذين يعبدون معه غيره.
80 - وخاصمه قومه المشركون في توحيد الله سبحانه، وخَوَّفُوهُ من أصنامهم، فقال لهم: أتخاصمونني في توحيد الله وإفراده بالعبادة، وقد وفقني ربي إليه، ولست أخاف من أصنامكم، فإنها لا تملك ضُرًّا فَتَضُرَّنِي ولا نفعًا فَتَنْفَعَنِي إلا أن يشاء الله، فما شاء الله كائن، ومع عِلْم الله كلَّ شيء فلا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، أفلا تتذكرون -يا قوم- ما أنتم عليه من الكفر بالله والشرك به فتؤمنوا بالله وحده؟!
81 - وكيف يقع مني خوف لما تعبدون من دون الله من أوثان، ولا يقع منكم أنتم خوف لشرككم بالله حين أشركتم معه ما خلقه دون برهان لكم على ذلك؟! فأي الْجَمْعَيْنِ: جَمْعِ الموحِّدين وجَمْعِ المشركين أولى بالأمن والسلامة؟ إن كنتم تعلمون أَوْلاهما فاتبعوه، وأَوْلاهما -دون ريب- هو جمع المؤمنين الموحدين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستدلال على الربوبية بالنظر في المخلوقات منهج قرآني.
• الدلائل العقلية الصريحة توصل إلى ربوبية الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (138)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
** 


*82 - الذين آمنوا بالله، واتبعوا ما شرع، ولم يخلطوا إيمانهم بشرك، لهم الأمن والسلامة وحدهم دون غيرهم، وهم موفقون، وفقهم ربهم لطريق الهداية.
83 - وتلك الحجة وهي قوله: {فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالْأَمْنِ ...} التي غلب إبراهيم بها قومه حتى انقطعت حجتهم، هي حجتنا وفَّقْناه لمُحاجَّة قومه بها، وأعطيناه إياها، نرفع من نشاء من عبادنا مراتب في الدنيا والآخرة، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- حكيم في خلقه وتدبيره، عليم بعباده.
84 - ورزقنا إبراهيم ابنه إسحاق وحفيده يعقوب، ووفقنا كلًّا منهما للصراط المستقيم، ووفقنا نوحًا من قبلهم، ووفقنا لطريق الحق من ذرية نوح كلا من داود وابنه سليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وأخيه هارون -عليهم السلام-، ومثل هذا الجزاء الذي جازينا به الأنبياء على إحسانهم نجازي به المحسنين من غيرهم على إحسانهم.
85 - ووفقنا كذلك كلا من زكريا ويحيى وعيسى بن مريم وإلياس -عليهم السلام-، وكل هؤلاء الأنبياء من الصالحين اختارهم الله رسلًا.
86 - ووفقنا كذلك إسماعيل واليسع ويونس ولوطًا -عليهم السلام-، وكل هؤلاء الأنبياء وعلى رأسهم النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فضلناهم على العالمين.
87 - ووفقنا بعض آبائهم وبعض أبنائهم وبعض إخوانهم ممن شئنا توفيقه، واخترناهم، ووفقناهم لسلوك الطريق المستقيم الذي هو طريق توحيد الله وطاعته.
88 - ذلك الذي حصل لهم من التوفيق هو توفيق الله يوفق له من شاء من عباده، ولو أشركوا مع الله غيره لبطل عملهم؛ لأن الشرك مبطل للعمل الصالح.
89 - أولئك الأنبياء المذكورون هم الذين أعطيناهم الكتب، وأعطيناهم الحكمة، وأعطيناهم النبوة، فإن يكفر قومك بما أعطيناهم من هذه الثلاثة فقد هيأنا لها وأرصدنا قومًا ليسوا بكافرين بها، بل هم مؤمنون مستمسكون بها، وهم المهاجرون والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.
90 - أولئك الأنبياء، ومن ذُكِرَ معهم من آبائهم وأبنائهم وإخوانهم، هم أهل الهداية حقًّا، فَاتَّبِعْهُم وتَأسَّ بهم، وقل -أيها الرسول- لقومك: لا أطلب منكم على إبلاغ هذا القرآن جزاء، فالقرآن ليس إلا موعظة للعالمين من الإنس والجن ليسترشدوا به إلى الصراط المستقيم، والطريق الصحيح.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من فضائل التوحيد أنه يضمن الأمن للعبد، خاصة في الآخرة حين يفزع الناس.
• تُقَرِّر الآيات أن جميع من سبق من الأنبياء إنما بَلَّغوا دعوتهم بتوفيق الله تعالى لا بقدرتهم.
• الأنبياء يشتركون جميعًا في الدعوة إلى توحيد الله تعالى مع اختلاف تشريعاتهم في العبادة.
• الاقتداء بالأنبياء سنة محمودة، وخاصة في أصول التوحيد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (139)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
** 

*91 - وما عَظَّمَ المشركون الله حق تعظيمه حين قالوا لنبيه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ما أنزل الله على بشر شيئًا من الوحي، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: من الذي أنزل التوراة على موسى نورًا وهداية وإرشادًا لقومه؟ يجعلها اليهود في دفاتر يظهرون منها ما يوافق أهواءهم، ويكتمون ما يخالفها كصفة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وعُلِّمْتُم أنتم -أيها العرب- من القرآن ما لم تعلموا أنتم ولا أسلافكم من قبل، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أنزلها الله، ثم اتركهم في جهلهم وضلالهم حتى يأتيهم اليقين.
92 - وهذا القرآن كتاب أنزلناه عليك -أيها النبي- وهو كتاب مبارك مصدق لما سبقه من الكتب السماوية، لتنذر به أهل مكة وسائر الناس في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها حتى يهتدوا، والذين يؤمنون بالحياة الآخرة ويؤمنون بهذا القرآن، ويعملون بما فيه، ويحافظون على صلاتهم بإقامة أركانها وفروضها ومستحباتها في أوقاتها المحددة لها شرعًا.
93 - لا أحد أعظم ظلمًا ممن اختلق على الله كذبًا بأن قال: ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء, أو قال كذبًا: إن الله أوحى إليه، والله لم يوح إليه شيئًا، أو قال: سأنزل مثل ما أنزل الله من القرآن، ولو ترى -أيها الرسول- حين تصيب هؤلاء الظالمين سكرات الموت، والملائكة باسطو أيديهم إليهم بالتعذيب والضرب، يقولون لهم على سبيل التعنيف: أَخرجوا أنفسكم، فنحن نقبضها، في هذا اليوم تجزون عذابًا يهينكم ويذلكم بسبب ما كنتم تقولون على الله من الكذب بادعاء النبوة والوحي وإنزال مثل ما أنزل الله، وبسبب تكبركم عن الإيمان بآياته، لو ترى ذلك لرأيت أمرًا فظيعًا.
94 - ويقال لهم يوم البعث: ولقد أتيتمونا في هذا اليوم أفرادًا، لا مال معكم ولا رئاسة، كما أنشأناكم أول مرة حُفاة عراة غُرْلًا، وتركتم ما أعطيناكم من ذلك خلفكم في الدنيا رغمًا عنكم، وما نرى اليوم معكم آلهتكم الذين زعمتم أنهم وسطاء لكم، وزعمتم أنهم شركاء لله في استحقاق العبادة، لقد تقطع الوِصَال بينكم، وذهب عنكم ما كنتم تزعمون من شفاعتهم، وأنهم شركاء لله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إنزال الكتب على الأنبياء هو سُنَّة الله في المرسلين، والنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام واحد منهم.
• أعظم الناس كذبًا وفرية هو الذي يكذب على الله تعالى، فينسب أو ينفي ويثبت في حق الله تعالى أمرًا ليس عليه دليل صحيح.
• كل أحد يبعث يوم القيامة فردًا متجردًا عن المناصب والألقاب، فقيرًا، ويحاسب وحده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (140)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية*
** 


*إن الله وحده هو الذي يشق الحب فيخرج منه الزرع، ويشق النوى فمخرج منه النخل يخرج الحي من الميت؛ إذ يخرج الإنسان وسائر الحيوان من النطفة، ويخرج الميت من الحي؛ إذ يخرج النطفة من الإنسان والبيضة من الدجاج، ذلكم الذي يصنع هذا هو الله الذي خلقكم، فكيف تُصرفون -أيها المشركون- عن الحق مع ما تشاهدونه من بديع صنعه؟!

96 - وهو سبحانه وتعالى الذي يشق ضوء الصباح من ظلمة الليل، وهو الذي جعل الليل سكنًا للناس يسكنون فيه عن الحركة لطلب المعاش؛ ليستريحوا من تعبهم في طلبه في النهار، وهو الذي جعل الشمس والقمر يجريان بحساب مُقَدَّر، ذلك المذكور من بديع الصنْع هو تقدير العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، العليم بخلقه وما يصلح لهم.
97 - وهو سبحانه وتعالى الذي خلق لكم -يا بني آدم- النجوم في السماء لتهتدوا بها في أسفاركم إذا اشتبهت عليكم الطرق في البر والبحر، قد بيَّنا الأدلة والبراهين الدالة على قدرتنا، لقوم يتدبرون تلك الأدلة والبراهين فيستفيدون منها.
98 - وهو سبحانه وتعالى الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة هي نفس أبيكم آدم، فقد بدأ خلقكم بخلق أبيكم من طين، ثم خلقكم منه، وخلق لكم ما تستقرون فيه، كأرحام أمهاتكم، ومُسْتَودعًا تُسْتَوْدَعُونَ فيه، كأصلاب آبائكم، قد بيَّنا الآيات لقوم يفهمون كلام الله.
99 - وهو سبحانه وتعالى الذي أنزل من السماء ماء هو ماء المطر، فأنبتنا به كل صنف من أصناف النبات، فأخرجنا من النبات زرعًا وشجرًا أخضر، نخرج منه حبًّا يركلب بعضه بعضًا كما يقع في السنابل، ومن طَلْع النخل تخرج عذوقه قريبة ينالها القائم والقاعد، وأخرجنا بساتين من العنب، وأخرجنا الزيتون والرمان متماثلًا ورقهما، مختلفًا ثمرهما، انظروا -أيها الناس- إلى ثمره أول ما يبدو، إليه حين ينضج، إن في ذلكم -أيها الناس- لأدلة واضحة على قدرة الله لقوم يؤمنون بالله، فهم الذين يستفيدون من هذه الأدلة والبراهين.
100 - وصَيَّرَ المشركون الجن شركاء لله في العبادة حين اعتقدوا أنها تنفع وتضر، وقد أوجدهم الله، ولم يخلقهم غيره، فهو أولى بأن يُعبَدَ، واختلقوا بنين كما فعلت اليهود بعُزَير، والنصارى بعيسى، وبنات كما فعل المشركون بالملائكة، تنزَّهَ وتقدَّسَ عما يصفه به أهل الباطل.
101 - وهو سبحانه وتعالى خالق السماوات وخالق الأرض على غير مثال سابق، كيف يكون له ولد ولم تكن له زوجة؟! وهو قد خلق كل شيء، وهو بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستدلال ببرهان الخلق والرزق (تخليق النبات ونموه وتحول شكله وحجمه ونزول المطر) وببرهان الحركة (حركة الأفلاك وانتظام سيرها وانضباطها)؛ وكلاهما ظاهر مشاهَد -على انفراد الله سبحانه وتعالى بالربوبية واستحقاق الألوهية.
• بيان ضلال وسخف عقول المشركين في عبادتهم للجن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (141)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

*

* 
*

*102 - ذلكم -أيها الناس- المتصف بتلك الصفات هو ربكم، فلا رب لكم غيره، ولا معبود بحق غيره، وهو موجد كل شيء، فاعبدوه, وحده، فهو المستحق للعبادة، وهو على كل شيء حفيظ.
103 - لا تحيط به الأبصار، وهو سبحانه يدرك الأبصار، ويحيط بها، وهو اللطيف بعباده الصالحين، الخبير بهم.
104 - قد جاءكم -أيها الناس- حجج واضحة وبراهين جلية من ربكم، فمن تَعَقَّلَها وأذعن فَنَفْعُ ذلك يعود إليه، ومن عمي عنها، ولم يَتَعَقّلْها، ولم يُذْعِن لها، فضرر ذلك مقصور عليه، ولست عليكم رقيبًا، أحصي أعمالكم، إنما أنا رسول من ربي، وهو الرقيب عليكم.
105 - وكما نَوَّعنا الأدلة والبراهين على قدرة الله نُنوِّع الآيات في الوعد والوعيد والوعظ، وسيقول المشركون: ليس هذا وحيًا، وإنما دَرَسْتَهُ عن أهل الكتاب من قبلك. ولنُبيِّن الحق للناس بتنويعنا لهذه الآيات للمؤمنين من أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فهم الذين يقبلون الحق، ويتبعونه.
106 - اتبع -أيها الرسول- ما يوحيه إليك ربك من الحق، فهو سبحان لا معبود بحق غيره، ولا تشغل قلبك بالكافرين وعنادهم، فأمرهم إلى الله.
107 - ولو شاء الله ألا يشركوا به أحدًا ما أشركوا به أحدًا، وما جعلناك -أيها الرسول- رقيبًا تحصي عليهم أعمالهم، ولست عليهم بقيِّم، إنما أنت رسول الله وما عليك إلا البلاغ.
108 - ولا تسبوا -أيها المؤمنون- الأصنام التي يعبدها المشركون مع الله، وإن كانت أحقر شيء وأولاه بالسب؛ حتى لا يسب المشركون الله تطاولًا عليه، وجهلًا بما يليق به سبحانه، وكما زُيِّن لهؤلاء ما هم عليه من الضلال زَيَّنا لكل أمة عملهم، خيرًا كان أو شرًّا، فَأتَوْا ما زَيَّنا لهم منه، ثم إلى ربهم مرجعهم يوم القيامة، فيخبرهم بما كانوا يعملون في الدنيا، ويجازيهم عليه.
109 - وأقسم المشركون بالله أشد أيمانهم التي يقدرون عليها: لئن جاءهم محمد بآية من الآيات التي اقترحوها ليؤمِنُنَّ بها، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: الآيات ليست عندي فأنزلها، إنما هي عند الله ينزلها متى شاء، وما يدريكم -أيها المؤمنون- أن هذه الآيات إذا جاءت وفق ما اقترحوه لا يؤمنون؛ بل يبقون على عنادهم وجحودهم؛ لأنهم لا يريدون الهداية.
110 - ونُقَلِّب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم بالحيلولة بينها وبين الاهتداء للحق، كما حُلْنَا بينهم وبين الإيمان بالقرآن أول مرة بسبب عنادهم، ونتركهم في ضلالهم وتمردهم على ربهم حيارى يتخبطون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تنزيه الله تعالى عن الظلم الذي ترسِّخُه عقيدة (الجَبْر)، وبيان أن كفر العباد وشركهم أمر يحدث باختيارهم.
• ليس بمقدور نبي من الأنبياء أن يأتي بآية من عند نفسه، أو متى شاء، بل ذلك أمر مردود لله تعالى، فهو القادر وحده على ذلك، وهو الحكيم الذي يُقَدِّر نوع الآية ووقت إظهارها.
• النهي عن سب آلهة المشركين حذرًا من مفسدة أكبر وهي التعدي بالسب على جناب رب العالمين.
• قد يحول الله سبحانه وتعالى بين العبد والهداية، ويُصرِّف بصره وقلبه على غير الطاعة؛ عقوبة له على اختياره الكفر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (142)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

* 

** 


*111 - ولو أننا أجبناهم بالإتيان بما اقترحوه، فنزلنا عليهم الملائكة وشاهدوهم، وكلمهم الموتى، وأخبروهم بصدقك فيما جئت به، وجمعنا لهم كل شيء مما اقترحوه يواجهونه معاينة؛ ما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما جئت به، إلا من شاء الله له الهداية منهم، ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون ذلك، فلا يلجؤون إلى الله ليوفقهم للهداية.
112 - وكما ابتليناك بمعاداة هؤلاء المشركين لك ابتلينا كل نبي من قبلك، فجعلنا لكل واحد منهم أعداء من مَرَدَة الإنس، وأعداء من مَرَدَة الجن، يوسوس بعضهم لبعض فيزينون لهم الباطل ليخدعوهم، ولو شاء الله ألا يفعلوا ذلك ما فعلوه، ولكنه شاء لهم ذلك ابتلاء، فاتركهم وما يفترون من الكفر والباطل، ولا تعبأ بهم.
113 - ولِتَميل إلى ما يوسوس به بعضهم لبعض، قلوبُ الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة، وليقبلوه لأنفسهم، ويرتضوه لها، وليكتسبوا ما هم مكتسبون من المعاصي والآثام.
114 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين الذين يعبدون مع الله غيره: هل يعقل أن أقبل غير الله حكمًا بيني وبينكم؟ فالله هو الذي أنزل عليكم القرآن مُبينًا مُسْتوفِيًا لكل شيء، واليهود الذين أعطينا هم التوراة، والنصارى الذين أعطيناهم الإنجيل، يعلمون أن القرآن مُنزَّل عليك مشتملًا على الحق، لما وجدوه في كتابيهما من الدليل على ذلك، فلا تكونن من الشاكِّين فيما أوحينا إليك.
115 - وبَلَغَ القرآنُ غاية الصدق في الأقوال والأخبار، لا مُغيِّر لكلماته، وهو السميع لأقوال عباده، العليم بها، فلا يخفى عليه شيء منها، وسيجازي من يسعى لتبديل كلماته.
116 - ولو قُدِّر أنك أطعت -أيها الرسول- أكثر من في الأرض من الناس يضلونك عن دين الله، فقد جرت سُنَّة الله أن يكون الحق مع القلة، فأكثر الناس لا يتبعون إلا الظن الذي لا مستند له، حيث ظنوا أن معبوداتهم تقربهم إلى الله زُلفَى، وهم يكذبون في ذلك.
117 - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- أعلم بمن يضل عن سبيله من الناس، وهو أعلم بالمهتدين إليها، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
118 - فكلوا -أيها الناس- مما ذُكِر اسم الله عليه عند الذبح، إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا ببراهينه الواضحة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الهدف الأعظم للعبد اتباع الحق، ويطلبه بالطرق التي بينها الله، ويعمل بذلك، ويرجو عون ربه في اتباعه، ولا يتكل على نفسه وحوله وقوته.
• من إنصاف القرآن للقلة المؤمنة العالمة إسناده الجهل والضلال إلى أكثر الخلق.
• من سنّته تعالى في الخلق ظهور أعداء من الإنس والجنّ للأنبياء وأتباعهم؛ لأنّ الحقّ يعرف بضدّه من الباطل.
• القرآن صادق في أخباره، عادل في أحكامه، يُعْثَر في أخباره على ما يخالف الواقع، ولا في أحكامه على ما يخالف الحق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (143)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية* 

** 


*119 - ما الذي يمنعكم -أيها المؤمنون- من أن تأكلوا مما ذكِر اسمُ الله عليه، وقد بيَّن لكم الله ما حرمه عليكم، فيجب عليكم تركه، إلا إذا ألجأتكم إليه الضرورة، فالضرورة تبيح المحظور، وإن كثيرًا من المشركين ليبعدون أتباعهم عن الحق بسبب آرائهم الفاسدة جهلًا منهم، حيث يُحِلُّون ما حرَّم الله عليهم من الميتة وغيرها، ويحرِّمون ما أحل الله لهم من البَحِيرة والوَصِيلة والحامي وغيرها، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو أعلم بالمتجاوزبن لحدود الله، وسيجازيهم على تجاوزهم لحدوده.
120 - واتركوا -أيها الناس- ارتكاب المعاصي في العلانية والسر، إن الذين يرتكبون المعاصي في السر أو العلانية، سيجزيهم الله على ما اكتسبوه منها.
121 - ولا تأكلوا -أيها المسلمون- مما لم يُذكر اسم الله عليه، سواء ذُكِر عليه اسم غيره أو لا أن الأكل منه لخُروج عن طاعة الله إلى معصيته، وإن الشياطين ليُوسْوِسون إلى أوليائهم بإلقاء الشُّبَه ليجادلوكم في أكل الميتة، وإن أطعتموهم -أيها المسلمون- فيما يلقونه من الشُّبَه -لإباحة الميتة- كنتم أنتم وهم سواء في الشرك.
122 - وهل يستوي الذي كان قبل هداية الله له ميتًا -لما هو فيه من الكفر والجهل والمعاصي- فأحييناه بهدايته للإيمان والعلم والطاعة-: مع من هو في ظلمات الكفر والجهل والمعاصي لا يستطيع الخروج منها، قد التبست عليه الطرق، وأظلمت عليه المسالك؟! كما حُسِّن لهؤلاء المشركين ما هم عليه من الشرك وأكل الميتة والجدال بالباطل حُسِّن للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون من المعاصي ليجازوا عليها يوم القيامة بالعذاب الأليم.
123 - ومثل ما حصل من أكابر المشركين في مكة من صدٍّ عن سبيل الله، جعلنا في كل قرية رؤساء وعظماء يعملون حيلهم وكيدهم في الدعوة إلى سبيل الشيطان ومحاربة الرسل وأتباعهم، والواقع أن مكرهم وكيدهم إنما يعود عليهم، ولكنهم لا يحسون بذلك لجهلهم واتباع أهوائهم.
124 - وإذا جاءت كُبراءَ الكفار آيةٌ من الآيات التي ينزلها الله على نبيه، قالوا: لن نؤمن حتى يعطينا الله مثل ما أعطى الأنبياء من النبوة والرسالة، فردَّ الله عليهم بأنه أعلم بمن هو صالح للرسالة والقيام بأعبائها، فيختصه بالنبوة والرسالة. سينال هؤلاء الطغاة ذلٌّ وإهانة لتكبُّرهم عن الحق، وعذاب شديد بسبب مكرهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأصل في الأشياء والأطعمة الإباحة، وأنه إذا لم يرد الشرع بتحريم شيء منها فإنه باق على الإباحة.
• كل من تكلم في الدين بما لا يعلمه، أو دعا الناس إلى شيء لا يعلم أنه حق أو باطل، فهو معتدٍ ظالم لنفسه وللناس، وكذلك كل من أفتى وليس هو بكفء للإفتاء.
• منفعة المؤمن ليست مقتصرة على نفسه، بل مُتَعدِّية لغيره من الناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (144)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية* 

 

** 


*125 - فمن يرد الله أن يوفقه إلى طريق الهداية يفسح صدره ويهيئه لقبول الإسلام، ومن يرد أن يخذله ولا يوفِّقه للهداية يجعل صدره شديد الضيق عن قبول الحق، بحيث يمتنع دخول الحق إلى قلبه كامتناع ارتقائه إلى السماء وعجزه عن ذلك بذاته، وكما جعل الله حال الضال بهذه الحال من الضيق الشديد يجعل العذاب على الذين لا يؤمنون به.
126 - وهذا الدين الذي شرعناه لك -أيها الرسول- هو صراط الله المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه، قد بيَّنا الآيات لمن له وَعْي وفهم يَعِي به عن الله.
127 - لهم دار يَسْلَمُون فيها من كل مكروه وهي الجنة، والله ناصرهم ومؤيدهم جزاءً على ما كانوا يعملون من الصالحات.
128 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم يحشر الله الثَّقَلَيْن من الإنس والجن، ثم يقول الله: يا معشر الجن، قد أكثرتم من إضلال الإنس وصدهم عن سبيل الله، وقال أتباعهم من الإنس مجيبين ربهم: يا ربنا، تَمَتَّع كل منا بصاحبه، فالجني تمَتَّع بطاعة الإنسي له، والإنسي تَمَتَّع بنيل شهواته، وبلغنا الأجل الذي أجَّلت لنا، فهذا يوم القيامة، قال الله: النار مُسْتَقَرُّكم خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله من قَدْرِ مدة ما بين مبعثهم من قبورهم إلى مصيرهم إلى جهنم، فتلك المدة التي استثناها الله من خلودهم في النار، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- حكيم في تقديره وتدبيره، عليم بعباده، وبمن يستحق منهم العذاب.
129 - وكما وَلَّينا المَرَدَة من الجن، وسَلَّطناهم على بعض الناس ليضلوهم، نولي كل ظالم ظالمًا يحثه على الشر ويحضه عليه، وينفِّره عن الخير، ويزهِّده فيه؛ جزاءً لهم على ما كانوا يكسبون من المعاصي.
130 - ونقول لهم يوم القيامة: يا معشر الإنس والجن، ألم يأتكم رسل من جنسكم -فهم من الإنس- يتلون عليكم ما أنزل الله عليهم، ويخوِّفونكم لقاء يومكم هذا الذي هو يوم القيامة؟ قالوا: بلى، أقررنا اليوم على أنفسنا بأن رسلك قد بلّغونا، وأقررنا بلقاء هذا اليوم، لكن كذبنا رسلك، وكذبنا بلقاء هذا اليوم. وخدعتهم الحياة الدنيا بما فيها من زينة وزُخْرف ونعيم زائل، وأقروا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا في الدنيا كافرين بالله وبرسله، ولن ينفعهم هذا الإقرار ولا الإيمان؛ لفوات وقته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سُنَّة الله في الضلال والهداية أنهما من عنده تعالى، أي بخلقه وإيجاده، وهما من فعل العبد باختياره بعد مشيئة الله.
• ولاية الله للمؤمنين بحسب أعمالهم الصالحة، فكلما زادت أعمالهم الصالحة زادت ولايته لهم والعكس.
• من سُنَّة الله أن يولي كل ظالم ظالمًا مثله، يدفعه إلى الشر ويحثه عليه، ويزهِّده في الخير وينفِّره عنه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (145)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

*

*131 - ذلك الإعذار بإرسال الرسل إلى الإنس والجن لئلا يُعاقَب أحدٌ على ما جناه وهو لم يُرْسَل إليه رسول، ولم تبلغه دعوة، فلم نعذب أمة من الأمم إلا بعد إرسال الرسل إليهم.
132 - ولكل منهم درجات بحسب أعمالهم، فلا يستوي كثير الشر وقليله، التابع والمتبوع، كما لا يستوي ثواب الذين يعملون الصالحات، وليس ربك بغافل عما كانوا يعملونه، بل هو مطلع عليه، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيهم على أعمالهم.
133 - وربُّك -أيها الرسول- هو الغني عن عباده، فلا يحتاج إليهم، ولا إلى عبادتهم، ولا يضره كفرهم، ومع غناه عنهم فهو ذو رحمة بهم، إن يشأ إهلاككم -أيها العباد العُصاة- يَسْتَأْصِلْكم بعذاب من عنده، ويوجد بعد إهلاككم من يشاء ممن يؤمنون به ويطيعونه، كما خلقكم أنتم من نسل قوم آخرين كانوا قبلكم.
134 - إن ما توعدون به -أيها الكفار- من البعث والنشور والحساب والعقاب لآتٍ لا مَحَالة، ولن تفوتوا ربكم بالهرب، فهو آخذ بنواصيكم، ومعذبكم بعذابه.
135 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا قوم اثبتوا على طريقتكم وما أنتم عليه من الكفر والضلال، فقد أعذرت وأقمت الحجة عليكم بالبلاغ المبين، فلست مباليًا بكفركم وضلالكم، بل سأثبت على ما أنا عليه من الحق، فستعلمون من يكون له النصر في الدنيا، ومن يرث الأرض، ومن له الدار الآخرة، إنه لا يفوز المشركون لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، بل عاقبتهم الخسران، وإن تمتعوا بما تمتعوا به في الدنيا.
136 - وابتدع المشركون بالله أن جعلوا لله مما خلق من الزروع والأنعام قِسْمًا، فزعموا أنه لله، وقِسْمًا آخر لأوثانهم وأنصابهم، فما خصَّصوه لشركائهم لا يصل إلى المصارف التي شرع الله الصرف فيها كالفقراء والمساكين، وما خصَّصوه لله فهو يصل إلى شركائهم من الأوثان يصرف في مصالحها، ألا ساء حكمهم وقسمتهم.
137 - وكما حسَّن الشيطان للمشركين هذا الحكم الجائر حسَّن لكثير من المشركين شركاؤهم من الشياطين أن يقتلوا أولادهم خشية الفقر؛ ليهلكوهم بالوقوع في قتل النفس التي حرم الله قتلها إلا بحق، وليخلطوا عليهم دينهم فلا يعرفون ما هو مشروع وما هو غير مشروع، ولو شاء الله ألا يفعلوا ذلك ما فعلوه، ولكنه شاء ذلك لحكمة بالغة، فاترك -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركين وافتراءهم الكذب على الله، فإن ذلك لا يضرك، وسلِّم أمرهم لله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تفاوت مراتب الخلق في أعمال المعاصي والطاعات يوجب تفاوت مراتبهم في درجات العقاب والثواب.
• ذَمَّ الله المشركين بسبع صفات هي: الخسران والسفاهة وعدم العلم وتحريم ما رزقهم الله والافتراء على الله والضلال وعدم الاهتداء؛ فهذه أمور سبعة، وكل واحد منها سبب تام في حصول الذم.
• اتباع الشيطان موجب لانحراف الفطرة حتى تصل لاستحسان القبيح مثل قتل الأولاد ومساواة أصنامهم بالله سبحانه وتعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (146)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

*

** 


*138 - وقال المشركون: هذه أنعام وزروع ممنوعة لا يأكل منها إلا من يشاؤون بزعمهم وافترائهم من خدَّام الأوثان وغيرهم، وهذه أنعام حُرِّمت ظهورها؛ فلا تُرْكَب، ولا يُحْمَل عليها، وهي البَحِيرة والسائبة والحامي، وهذه أنعام لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها عند الذبح، وإنما يذبحونها باسم أصنامهم؛ ارتكبوا ذلك كله كذبًا على الله أن ذلك من عنده، سيجزيهم الله بعذابه بسبب ما كانوا يفترون عليه.
139 - وقالوا: ما في بطون هذه السَّوائب والبَحَائر من الاجنة إن وُلِد حيًّا حلال على ذكورنا، محَرَّم على نسائنا، وإن وُلِد ما في بطونها من الأجنة ميتًا فالذكور والإناث فيه شركاء. سيجزيهم الله تعالى بقولهم هذا ما يستحقون، إنه حكيم في تشريعه وتدبيره شؤون خلقه، عليم بهم.
140 - قد هلك الذين قتلوا أولادهم لِخفَّةِ عقولهم ولجهلهم، وحرَّموا ما رزقهم الله من الأنعام ناسبين ذلك إلى الله كذبًا، قد بَعُدوا عن الصراط المستقيم، وما كانوا مهتدين إليه.
141 - والله سبحانه هو الذي خلق بساتين مبسوطة على وجه الأرض دون ساق، ومرفوعة عليها ذات ساق، وهو الذي خلق النخل، وخلق الزرع مختلفًا ثمره في الشكل والطعم، وهو الذي خلق الزيتون والرمان ورقهما متشابه، وطعمهما غير متشابه، كلوا -أيها الناس- من ثمره إذا أثمر، وأدُّوا زكاته يوم حصاد، ولا تتجاوزوا الحدود الشرعية في الأكل والإنفاق، فالله لا يحب المتجاوزين لحدوده فيهما ولا في غيرهما، بل يبغضه، إن الذي خلق ذلك كله هو الذي أباحه لعباده، فليس للمشركين تحريمه.
142 - وهو الذي أنشأ لكم من الأنعام ما هو صالح لأن يُحْمَل عليه ككبار الإبل، وما ليس صالحًا لذلك كصغاره وكالغنم، كلوا -أيها الناس- مما رزقكم الله من هذه الأشياء التي أباحها لكم، ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان في تحليل ما حرم الله وتحريم ما أحله كما يفعله المشركون، إن الشيطان لكم -أيها الناس- عدو واضح العداوة حيث يريد منكم أن تعصوا الله بذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأهواء سبب تحريم ما أحل الله وتحليل ما حرم الله.
• وجوب الزكاة في الزروع والثمار عند حصادها، مع جواز الأكل منها قبل إخراج زكاتها، ولا يُحْسَب من الزكاة.
• التمتع بالطيبات مع عدم الإسراف ومجاوزة الحد في الأكل والإنفاق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (147)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

* 

** 


*143 - خَلَق لكم ثمانية أصناف؛ من الضأن زوجين: ذكرًا وأنثى، ومن المعز اثنين، قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين-: هل حرّم الله تعالى الذَّكرَيْن منهما لعلة الذكورة؟ فإن قالوا: نعم فقل لهم: لِمَ تحرمون الإناث؟ أم أنه حَرَّم الأُنْثَيَيْن لِعِلَّة الأنوثة؟ فإن قالوا: نعم، فقل لهم: لِمَ تُحرِّمون الذَّكَرَيْن؟ أم أنه حَرَّم ما اشتملت عليه أرحام الأنْثَيَيْن لِعِلَّة اشتمال الرحم عليه؟ فإن قالوا: نعم، فقل لهم: لِمَ تُفرِّقون بين ما اشتملت عليه الأرحام بتحريم ذكوره تارة وتحريم إناثه تارة، أخبروني -أيها المشركون- بما تستندون عليه من علم صحيح إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أن تحريم ذلك من الله.
174 - وبقية الأصناف الثمانية هي: زوجان من الإبل، وزوجان من البقر، قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين: آلله حرَّم ما حرم منها لذكورته، أم لأنوثته، أم لاشتمال الرحم عليه؟ أم كنتم -أيها المشركون- حاضرين -بزعمكم- حين وصَّاكم الله بتحريم ما حرَّمتم من هذه الأنعام؟! فلا أحد أعظم ظلمًا، ولا أكبر جرمًا ممن افترى على الله الكذب، فنسب إليه تحريم ما لم يحرم؛ ليضل الناس عن الصراط المستقيم بغير علم يستند إليه، إن الله لا يوفق للهداية الظالمين بافترائهم الكذب على الله.
145 - قل -أيها الرسول- لا أجد فيما أوحاه الله إليَّ شيئًا محرمًا إلا ما مات دون ذكاة، أو كان دمًا سائلًا، أو كان لحم خنزير فإنه نجس حرام، أو كان مما ذُبح على غير اسم الله كالمذبوح لأصنامهم، فمن ألجأته الضرورة إلى الأكل من هذه المحرمات لشدة الجوع غير طالب تَلذُّذًا بأكلها، وغير متجاوز حد الضرورة فلا إثم عليه في ذلك، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- غفور للمضطر إن أكل منها، رحيم به.
ولمَّا ذكر الله ما حرَّمه على الأمة ذكر ما حرَّمه على اليهود؛ ليبيِّن أن ما حرَّمه المشركون من الأنعام لا يستندون فيه على ما جاء من عند الله، وإنما يتبعون فيه إملاء الشيطان فقال:
146 - وحرَّمنا على اليهود ما لم تتفرَّق أصابعه كالإبل والنعام، وحرمنا عليهم شحوم البقر والغنم إلا ما علق بظهورهما، أو ما حملته الأمعاء، أو ما اختلط بعظم كالألية والجَنْب، وقد جازيناهم على ظلمهم بتحريم ذلك عليهم، وإنا لصادقون في كل ما نخبر به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات دليل على إثبات المناظرة في مسائل العلم، وإثبات القول بالنظر والقياس.
• الوحي وما يستنبط منه هو الطريق لمعرفة الحلال والحرام.
• إن من الظلم أن يُقْدِم أحد على الإفتاء في الدين ما لم يكن قد غلب على ظنه أنه يفتي بالصواب الذي يرضي الله.
• من رحمة الله بعباده الإذن لهم في تناول المحرمات عند الاضطرار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (148)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

*

** 


*147 - فإن كذبوك -أيها الرسول- ولم يصدقوا بما جئت به من ربك فقل ترغيبًا لهم: ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة، ومن رحمته بكم إمهاله لكم، وعدم معاجلته لكم بالعذاب، وقل لهم تحذيرًا لهم: إنَّ عذابه لا يُرَد عن القوم الذين يرتكبون المعاصي والآثام.
148 - سيقول المشركون محتجِّين بمشيئة الله وقدره على صحة إشراكهم بالله: لو شاء الله ألا نشرك نحن ولا آباؤنا بالله لما أشركنا به، ولو شاء الله ألا نحرِّم ما حرَّمناه على أنفسنا لَمَا حرَّمناه. وبمثل حجتهم الداحضة كذَّب الذين من قبلهم برسلهم قائلين: لو شاء الله ألا نكذِّب بهم لما كذبنا بهم، واستمروا على هذا التكذيب حتى ذاقوا عذابنا الذي أنزلناه عليهم، قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: هل عندكم من دليل يدل على أن الله رضي منكم أن تشركوا به وأن تحللوا ما حرمه وتحرموا ما أحله؟ فمجرد وقوع ذلك منكم ليس دليلًا على رضاه عنكم، إنكم لا تتبعون في ذلك إلا الظن، وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئًا، وما أنتم إلا تكذبون.
149 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين: إن لم تكن لكم حجج إلا هذه الحجج الواهية فإن لله الحجة القاطعة التي تنقطع عندها معاذيركم التي تقدمونها، وتبطل بها شبهكم التي تتعلقون بها، فلو شاء الله توفيقكم جميعًا للحق -أيها المشركون- لوفَّقكم له.
150 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين الذين يحرمون ما أحل الله، ويدَّعون أن الله هو الذي حرمه: أحضروا شهودكم الذين يشهدون أن الله حرم هذه الأشياء التي حرمتموها، فإن شهدوا بغير علم على أن الله حرمها فلا تصدقهم -أيها الرسول- في شهادتهم؛ لأنها شهادة زور، ولا تتبع أهواء الذين يُحكِّمون أهواءهم، فقد كذبوا بآياتنا حين حَرَّموا ما أحل الله لهم، ولا تتبع الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة، وهم بربهم يشركون فيساوون به غيره، وكيف يُتَّبَع من هذا مسلكه مع ربه؟!
151 - قل -أيها الرسول- للناس: تعالوا أقرأ عليكم ما حرمه الله، حرم عليكم أن تشركوا به شيئًا من مخلوقاته، وأن تعقُّوا آباءكم، بل يجب عليكم الإحسان إليهم، وأن تقتلوا أولادكم بسبب الفقر، كما كان يفعل أهل الجاهلية، نحن نرزقكم ونرزقهم، وحرم أن تقربوا الفواحش ما أُعْلِن منها وما أُسِرَّ به، وأن تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله قتلها إلا بالحق، كالزنى بعد الإحصان، والردة بعد الإسلام، ذلكم المذكور وصَّاكم به لعلكم تعقلون عن الله أوامره ونواهيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الحذر من الجرائم الموصلة لبأس الله؛ لأنه لا يُرَدُّ بأسه عن القوم المجرمين إذا أراده.
• الاحتجاج بالقضاء والقدر بعد أن أعطى الله تعالى كل مخلوق قُدْرة وإرادة يتمكَّن بهما من فعل ما كُلِّف به؛ ظُلْمٌ مَحْض وعناد صرف.
• دَلَّتِ الآيات على أنه بحسب عقل العبد يكون قيامه بما أمر الله به.
• النهي عن قربان الفواحش أبلغ من النهي عن مجرد فعلها، فإنه يتناول النهي عن مقدماتها ووسائلها الموصلة إليها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (149)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية
*
 

*152 - وحَرَّم أن تتعرضوا لمال اليتيم -وهو الذي فقد أباه قبل البلوغ- إلا بما فيه صَلاح ونفع له وزيادة لماله حتى يبلغ ويُؤنَس منه الرُّشد، وحَرَّم عليكم التَّطْفيف في الكيل والميزان، بل يجب عليكم العدل في الأخذ والإعطاء في البيع والشراء، لا نكلف نفسًا إلا طاقتها، فما لا يمكن الاحتراز منه من الزيادة أو النقصان في المكاييل وغيرها لا مؤاخذة فيه، وحَرَّم عليكم أن تقولوا غير الصواب في خبر أو شهادة دون مُحَاباة قريب أو صديق، وحَرَّم عليكم نَقْض عهد الله إن عاهدتم الله أو عاهدتم بالله، بل يجب عليكم الوفاء بذلك، ذلك المتقدم أَمَرَكم الله به أمرًا مؤكدًا؛ رجاء أن تتذكروا عاقبة أمركم.
153 - وحَرَّم عليكم أن تتبعوا سُبُل الضلال وطرقه، بل يجب عليكم اتباع طريق الله المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه، وطرق الضلال تؤدي بكم إلى التفرق والبعد عن طريق الحق، ذلك الاتباع لطريق الله المستقيم هو الذي وصَّاكم الله به؛ رجاء أن تتَّقوه بامتثال ما أمر به واجتناب ما نهى عنه.
154 - ثم بعد الإخبار بما ذُكِر نخبر أنَّا أعطينا موسى التوراة تمامًا للنعمة جزاءً على إحسانه العمل، وتبيينًا لكل شيء يحتاج إليه في الدين، ودلالة على الحق ورحمة رجاء أن يؤمنوا بلقاء ربهم يوم القيامة فيستعدوا له بالعمل الصالح.
155 - وهذا القرآن كتاب أنزلناه كثير البركة، لما يشتمل عليه من المنافع الدينية والدنيوية، فاتبعوا ما أنزل فيه، واحذروا مخالفته رجاء أن ترحموا.
156 - لئلا تقولوا -يا مشركي العرب-: إنما أنزل الله التوراة والإنجيل على اليهود والنصارى من قبلنا، ولم يُنزل علينا كتابًا، وإنا لا ندري تلاوة كتبهم لأنها بلُغتهم، وليست بلُغتنا.
157 - ولئلا تقولوا: لو أنزل الله علينا كتابًا كما أنزله على اليهود والنصارى لكُنَّا أكثر استقامة منهم، فقد جاءكم كتاب أنزله الله على نبيكم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بلسانكم، وذلك حجة واضحة وإرشاد إلى الحق ورحمة للأمة، فلا تعتذروا بالأعذار الواهية، وتتعللوا بالعلل الباطلة، ولا أحد أعظم ظلمًا ممن كذَّب بآيات الله وانصرف عنها، سنعاقب الذين ينصرفون عن آياتنا عقابًا شديدًا بإدخالهم في نار جهنم جزاءً على انصرافهم وإعراضهم عنها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا يجوز التصرف في مال اليتيم إلا في حدود مصلحته، ولا يُسلَّم ماله إلّا بعد بلوغه الرُّشْد.
• سبل الضلال كثيرة، وسبيل الله وحده هو المؤدي إلى النجاة من العذاب.
• اتباع هذا الكتاب علمًا وعملًا من أعظم أسباب نيل رحمة الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (150)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنعام)
مكية

* 

** 


*158 - ما ينتظر المكذبون إلا أن يأتيهم ملك الموت وأعوانه لقبض أرواحهم في الدنيا، أو يأتي ربك يوم الفصل في الآخرة -أيها الرسول- لفصل القضاء بينهم، أو يأتي بعض آيات ربك الدالة على الساعة، يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك -كطلوع الشمس من مغربها- لا ينفع كافرًا إيمانه، ولا ينفع مؤمنًا لم يعمل خيرًا من قبله عملُه، قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: انتظروا أحد هذه الأشياء، إنا منتظرون.
159 - إن الذين جعلوا دينهم متفرقًا من اليهود والنصارى، حيث أخذوا بعضه وتركوا بعضه، وكانوا فِرَقًا مختلفين، لستَ -أيها الرسول- منهم في شيء، فأنت بريء مما هم عليه من الضلال، وليس عليك إلا إنذارهم، فأَمْرهم موكول إلى الله، ثم هو يوم القيامة يخبرهم بما كانوا يعملون في الدنيا فيجازيهم عليه.
160 - من أتى يوم القيامة من المؤمنين بحسنة ضاعفها الله له عشر حسنات، ومن أتى بسيئة فلن يُعَاقَب إلا بمثلها في الخِفَّة والعِظَم، لا أكثر منها، وهم يوم القيامة لا يُظْلمون بنقص ثواب الحسنات، ولا بزيادة عقاب السيئات.
161 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: إنني أرشدني ربي إلى طريق مستقيم هو طريق الدين القائم بمصالح الدنيا والآخرة، وهو ملة إبراهيم المائل إلى الحق، والذي لم يكن من المشركين قط.
162 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إن صلاتي وذَبْحي لله وعلى اسم الله، لا على غيره، وحياتي وموتي، كل ذلك لله رب المخلوقات وحده، وليس لغيره نصيب في ذلك.
163 - وهو سبحانه لا شريك له، ولا معبود بحق غيره، وبهذا التوحيد الخالص من الشرك أمرني الله، وأنا أول المستسلمين له من هذه الأمة.
164 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أغير الله أطلب ربًّا وهو سبحانه وتعالى رب كل شيء؟! فهو رب المعبودات التي تعبدونها من دو ولا يحمل بريء ذنب فيره، ثم إلى ربكم رجوعكم يوم القيامة فيخبركم بما كنتم تختلفون فيه في الدنيا من أمر الدين.
165 - والله هو الذي جعلكم تخلفون من سبقكم في الأرض؛ للقيام بعمارتها، ورفع بعضكم في الخلق والرزق وغيرهما فوق بعض درجات؛ ليختبركم فيما آتاكم من ذلك، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- سريع العقاب، فكل ما هو آت فهو قريب، وإنه لغفور لمن تاب من عباده رحيم به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن الدين يأمر بالاجتماع والائتلاف، وينهى عن التفرق والاختلاف.
• من تمام عدله تعالى وإحسانه أنه يجازي بالسيئة مثلها، وبالحسنة عشرة أمثالها، وهذا أقل ما يكون من التضعيف.
• الدين الحق القَيِّم يتطَلَّب تسخير كل أعمال العبد واهتماماته لله عز وجل، فله وحده يتوجه العبد بصلاته وعبادته ومناسكه وذبائحه وجميع قرباته وأعماله في حياته وما أوصى به بعد وفاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (151)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية
*



* [مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان سُنَّة الصراع بين الإيمان والكفر وعاقبته من خلال عرض سِيَر الأنبياء مع أقوامهم.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {المص} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - القرآن الكريم كتابٌ أنزله الله عليك -أيها الرسول- فلا يكن في صدرك منه ضيق ولا شك، أنزله إليك لتخوِّف به الناس، وتقيم به الحجة، ولتذكِّر به المؤمنين، فهم الذين ينتفعون بالذكرى.
3 - اتبعوا -أيها الناس- الكتاب الذي أنزله ربكم عليكم، وسُنَّة نبيكم، ولا تتبعوا أهواء من ترونهم أولياءَ من شياطين أو أحبار سوء، تتولّونهم تاركين ما أنزل عليكم لأجل ما تُمْليه أهواؤهم، إنكم قليلًا ما تتذكرون؛ إذ لو تذكرتم لَمَا آثرتم على الحق غيره، ولاتَّبعتم ما جاء به رسولكم، وعملتم به، وتركتم ما سواه.
4 - ما أكثر القرى التي أهلكناها بعذابنا لما أصرَّت على كفرها وضلالها، فنزل عليها عذابنا الشديد في حال غفلتها ليلًا أو نهارًا، فلم يستطيعوا دفع العذاب عن أنفسهم، ولم تدفعه عنهم آلهتهم المزعومة.
5 - فما كان منهم بعد نزول العذاب إلا أن أَقرُّوا على أنفسهم بظلمهم بالكفر بالله.
6 - فلنسألنَّ يوم القيامة الأمم التي أرسلنا إليها رسلنا عما أجابوا به الرسل، ولنسألن الرسل عن تبليغ ما أُمِروا بتبليغه، وعما أجابتهم به أممهم.
7 - فلنقُصَّنَّ على جميع الخلق أعمالهم التي عملوها في الدنيا بعلم منا، فقد كنا عالمين بأعمالهم كلها، لا يغيب عنا منها شيء، وما كنا غائبين عنهم في أي وقت من الأوقات.
8 - ووزن الأعمال يوم القيامة يكون بالعدل الذي لا جَوْر معه ولا ظلم، فمن رجحت عند الوزن كفَّة حسناته على كفة سيئاته فأولئك هم الذين فازوا بالمطلوب، ونجوا من المرهوب.
9 - ومن رجحت عند الوزن كفّة سيئاته على كفة حسناته فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك يوم القيامة، بسبب جحدهم بآيات الله.
10 - ولقد مَكَّناكم -يا بني آدم- في الأرض، وجعلنا لكم فيها أسبابًا للعيش، فكان عليكم أن تشكروا الله على ذلك، لكن شكركم كان قليلًا.
11 - ولقد أنشأنا -أيها الناس- أباكم آدم، ثم صوَّرناه في أحسن صورة، وأحسن تقويم، ثم أَمَرْنا الملائكة بالسجود إكرامًا له، فامتثلوا وسجدوا، إلا إبليس أبى أن يسجد تكبرًا وعنادًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من مقاصد إنزال القرآن الإنذار للكافرين والمعاندين، والتذكير للمؤمنين.
• أنزل الله القرآن إلى المؤمنين ليتبعوه ويعملوا به، فإن فعلوا ذلك كملت تربيتهم، وتمت عليهم النعمة، وهُدُوا لأحسن الأعمال والأخلاق.
• الوزن يوم القيامة لأعمال العباد يكون بالعدل والقسط الذي لا جَوْر فيه ولا ظلم بوجه.
• هَيَّأ الله الأرض لانتفاع البشر بها، بحيث يتمكَّنون من البناء عليها وحَرْثها، واستخراج ما في باطنها للانتفاع به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (152)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

*12 - قال الله تعالى توبيخًا لإبليس: أي شيء منعك من امتثال أمري لك بالسجود لآدم؛ قال إبليس مجيبًا ربه: منعني أني أفضل منه، فقد خلقتني من نار، وخلقته هو من طين، والنار أشرف من الطين.
13 - قال الله له: اهبط من الجنة، فليس لك أن تتكبر فيها؛ لأنها دار الطيِّبين الطاهرين، فما يجوز لك أن تكون فيها، إنك -يا إبليس- من الحقيرين الذليلين، وإن كنت ترى نفسك أنك أشرف من آدم.
14 - قال إبليس: يا رب، أمهلني إلى يوم البعث حتى أغوي من أستطيع إغواءه من الناس.
15 - قال له الله: إنك -يا إبليس- من المُمْهَلين الذين كتبت عليهم الموت يوم النفخة الأولى في الصور حين يموت الخلق كلهم، ويبقى خالقهم وحده.
16 - قال إبليس: بسبب إضلالك إياى حتى تركتُ امتثال أمرك بالسجود لآدم لأُقْعُدَنَّ لبني آدم على صراطك المستقيم؛ لأصرفهم وأضلهم عنه كما ضَلَلْتُ أنا عن السجود لأبيهم آدم.
17 - ثم لآتِينَّهم من جميع الجهات بالتزهيد في الآخرة، والترغيب في الدنيا، وإلقاء الشبهات، وتحسين الشهوات، ولا تجد -يا رب- أكثرهم شاكرين لك؛ لما أمليه عليهم من الكفر.
18 - قال الله له: اخرج -يا إبليس- من الجنة مذمومًا مطرودًا من رحمة الله، ولأملأن جهنم يوم القيامة منك ومن كل من اتبعك واطاعك وعصى أمر ربه.
19 - وقال الله لآدم: يا آدم، اسكن أنت وزوجتك حواء الجنة، فكُلا مما فيها من الطيبات ما شئتما، ولا تأكلا من هذه الشجرة (شجرة عَيَّنها الله لهما) فإنكما إن أكلتما منها بعد نهيي لكما كنتما من المتجاوزين لحدود الله.
20 - فألقى لهما كلامًا خفيًّا إبليس؛ ليُظْهِر لهما ما سُتِر عنهما من عوراتهما، وقال لهما: ما نهاكما الله عن الأكل من هذه الشجرة إلا كراهة أن تكونا مَلَكَين، وإلا كراهة أن تكونا من الخالدين في الجنة.
21 - وحلف لهما بالله: إني لكما -يا آدم وحواء- لمن الناصحين فيما أشرت عليكما به.
22 - فَحَطَّهما من المنزلة التي كانا فيها بخداع منه وغرور، فلما أكلا من الشجرة التي نُهِيا عن الأكل منها ظهرت لهما عوراتهما مكشوفة، فأخذا يُلْزِقان عليهما من ورق الجنة؛ ليسترا عوراتهما، وناداهما ربهما قائلًا: ألم أنهكما عن الأكل من هذه الشجرة، وأقل لكما محذرًا لكما: إن الشيطان عدو لكما بيِّن العداوة؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دلَّت الآيات على أن من عصى مولاه فهو ذليل.
• أعلن الشيطان عداوته لبني آدم، وتوعد أن يصدهم عن الصراط المستقيم بكل أنواع الوسائل والأساليب.
• خطورة المعصية وأنها سبب لعقوبات الله الدنيوية والأخروية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (153)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*
** 


*23 - قال آدم وحواء: يا ربنا، ظلمنا أنفسنا بارتكاب ما نهيتنا عنه من الأكل من الشجرة، وإن لم تغفر لنا ذنوبنا وترحمنا برحمتك، لنكوننَّ من الخاسرين بإضاعتنا حظنا في الدنيا والآخرة.
24 - قال الله لآم وحواء وإبليس: اهبطوا من الجنة إلى الأرض، وسيكون بعضكم عدوًّا لبعض، ولكم في الأرض مكان استقرار إلى وقت معلوم، وتمتُّعٌ بما فيها إلى أجل مسمى.
25 - قال الله مخاطبًا آدم وحواء وذريتهما: في هذه الأرض تَحْيَوْنَ مدة ما قدر الله لكم من آجال، وفيها تموتون وتدفنون، ومن قبوركم تخرجون للبعث.
26 - يا بني آدم، قد جعلنا لكم لباسًا ضروريًّا لستر عوراتكم، وجعلنا لكم لباسًا كماليًّا تتجَمَّلون به في الناس، ولباس التقوى -التي هي امتثال ما أمر الله به واجتناب ما نهى عنه- خير من هذا اللباس الحسي، ذلك المذكور من اللباس من آيات الله الدالة على قدرته، لعلكم تتذكرون نعمه عليكم فتشكرونها.
27 - يا بني آدم، لا يَغُرَّنَّكم الشيطان بتزيين المعصية بترك اللباس الحسي لستر العورة أو ترك لباس التقوى، فقد خدع أبويكم بتزيين الأكل من الشجرة حتى كان مآل ذلك أن أخرجهما من الجنة، وبدت لهما عوراتهما، إن الشيطان وذريته يرونكم ويشاهدونكم وأنتم لا ترونهم ولا تشاهدونهم، فيلزمكم الحذر منه ومن ذريته، إنا جعلنا الشياطين أولياء للذين لا يؤمنون بالله، وأما المؤمنون الذين يعملون الصالحات فلا سبيل لهم عليهم.
28 - وإذا ارتكب المشركون أمرًا بالغ النكر كالشرك والطواف بالبيت عراة وغيرهما، اعتذروا بأنهم وجدوا آباءهم يرتكبونها، وأن الله أمرهم بذلك، قل -يا محمد- ردًّا عليهم: إن الله لا يأمر بالمعاصي، بل ينهى عنها، فكيف تَدَّعون ذلك عليه؟ أتقولون -أيها المشركون- على الله ما لا تعلمون كذبًا وافتراءً؟!
29 - قل -يا محمد- لهؤلاء المشركين: إن الله أمر بالعدل، ولم يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر، وأمر أن تخلصوا له العبادة عمومًا، وعلى وجه الخصوص في المساجد، وأن تدعوه وحده مخلصين له الطاعة، كما خلقكم من عدم أول مرة يعيدكم أحياء مرة أخرى، فالقادر على بدء خلقكم قادر على إعادتكم وبعثكم.
30 - وقد جعل الله الناس فريقين: فريقًا منكم هداه، ويسَّر له أسباب الهداية، وصرف عنه موانعها، وفريقًا آخر وجبت عليهم الضلالة عن طريق الحق، ذلك أنهم صيَّروا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله، فانقادوا لهم جهلًا، وهم يظنون أنهم مهتدون إلى الصراط المستقيم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أَشبَهَ آدم بالاعتراف وسؤال المغفرة والندم والإقلاع -إذا صدرت منه الذنوب- اجتباه ربه وهداه. ومن أشْبَهَ إبليس -إذا صدر منه الذنب بالإصرار والعناد- فإنه لا يزداد من الله إلا بُعْدًا.
• اللباس نوعان: ظاهري يستر العورةَ، وباطني وهو التقوى الذي يستمر مع العبد، وهو جمال القلب والروح.
• كثير من أعوان الشيطان يدعون إلى نزع اللباس الظاهري؛ لتنكشف العورات، فيهون على الناس فعل المنكرات وارتكاب الفواحش.
• أن الهداية بفضل الله ومَنِّه، وأن الضلالة بخذلانه للعبد إذا تولَّى -بجهله وظلمه- الشيطانَ، وتسبَّب لنفسه بالضلال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (154)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

** 


*31 - يا بني آدم، البسوا ما يستر عوراتكم، وما تتجملون به من اللباس النظيف الطاهر عند الصلاة والطواف، وكلوا واشربوا ما شئتم من الطيبات التي أحلها الله، ولا تتجاوزوا حد الاعتدال في ذلك، ولا تتجاوزوا الحلال إلى الحرام، إن الله لا يحب المتجاوزين لحدود الاعتدال.
32 - قل -أيها الرسول- ردًّا على المشركين الذين يُحَرِّمون ما أحل الله من اللباس والطيبات من المأكولات وغيرها: من الذي حَرَّم عليكم اللباس الذي هو زينة لكم؛ ومن الذي حَرَّم عليكم الطيبات من المأكولات والمشروبات وغيرها مما رزقكم الله؛ قل -أيها الرسول-: إن تلك الطيبات للمؤمنين في الحياة الدنيا، وإن شَرَكَهم غيرهم فيها في الدنيا فهي خاصة بهم يوم القيامة، لا يَشْركهم فيها كافر؛ لأن الجنة محرمة على الكافرين، مثل هذا التفصيل نُفَصِّل الآيات لقوم يدركون؛ لأنهم الذين ينتفعون بها.
33 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين الذين يحرمون ما أحل الله: إن الله إنما حرم على عباده الفواحش، وهي قبائح الذنوب، ظاهرة كانت أو باطنة , وحرم المعاصي كلها، والاعتداء ظلمًا على الناس في دمائهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم، وحرم عليكم أن تشركوا مع الله غيره مما ليس لكم حجة فيه، وحرم عليكم القول عليه بغير علم في أسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله وشرعه.
34 - ولكل جيل وقرن مدة وميقات محدد لآجالهم، فإذا جاء ميقاتهم المُقَدَّر لا يتأخرون عنه زمنا وإن قل، ولا يتقدمون عليه.
35 - يا بني آم إذا جاءكم رسل مني من أقوامكم يتلون عليكم ما أنزلت عليهم من كتبي فأطيعوهم، واتبعوا ما جاؤوا به، فالذين يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ويصلحون أعمالهم، لا خوف عليهم يوم القيامة، ولا هم يحزنزن على ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا.
36 - وأما الكافرون الذين كذبوا بآياتنا، ولم يؤمنوا بها، وتَرَفَعوا تكبُّرًا عن العمل بما جاءتهم به رسلهم، فإنهم أصحاب النار الملازمون لها الماكثون فيها أبدًا.
37 - لا أحد أظلم من الذي يفتري على الله الكذب بنسبة الشريك إليه أو النقص أو القول عليه بما لم يقله، أو كذَّب بآياته الجلية الهادية إلى صراطه المستقيم، أولئك المتصفون بذلك ينالهم حظهم المكتوب لهم في اللوح المحفوظ من ملذات الدنيا، حتى إذا جاءهم ملك الموت وأعوانه من الملائكة لقبض أرواحهم قالوا لهم توبيخًا لهم: أين الآلهة التي كنتم تعبدونها من دون الله؟! ادعوها لتنفعكم، قال المشركون للملائكة: لقد ذهبت عنا الآلهة التي كنا نعبد وغابت، فلا ندري أين هي، وأقروا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين، لكن إقرارهم في ذلك الحين حجة عليهم، ولن ينفعهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المؤمن مأمور بتعظيم شعائر الله من خلال ستر العورة والتجمل في أثناء صلاته وخاصة عند التوجه للمسجد.
• من فسر القرآن بغير علم أو أفتى بغير علم أو حكم بغير علم فقد قال على الله بغير علم وهذا من أعظم المحرمات.
• في الآيات دليل على أن المؤمنين يوم القيامة لا يخافون ولا يحزنون، ولا يلحقهم رعب ولا فزع، وإذا لحقهم فمآلهم الأمن.
• أظلم الناس من عطَّل مراد الله تعالى من جهتين: جهة إبطال ما يدل على مراده، وجهة إيهام الناس بأن الله أراد منهم ما لا يريده الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (155)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

** 


*38 - قالت لهم الملائكة: ادخلوا -أيها المشركون- في جملة أمم قد مضت من قبلكم على الكفر والضلال من الجن والإنس في النار، كلما دخلت أمة من الأمم لعنت أختها التي سبقتها إلى النار، حتى إذا تلاحقوا فيها، واجتمعوا كلهم قالت أُخْراهم دخولًا وهم السَّفَلة والأتباع، لأولاهم وهم الكُبراء والسادة: يا ربنا، هؤلاء الكُبراء هم الذين أضلونا عن طريق الهداية، فعاقبهم عقابًا مضاعفًا لتزيينهم الضلال لنا، قال الله ردًّا عليهم: لكل طائفة منكم نصيب من العذاب مضاعف، ولكنكم تجهلون ذلك ولا تدركونه.
39 - وقال السادة المتبوعون لأتباعهم: ليس لكم -أيها الأتباع- علينا من فضل تستحقون به تخفيف العذاب عنكم، فالعبرة بما كسبتم من الأعمال، ولا عذر لكم في اتباع الباطل، فذوقوا -أيها الأتباع- العذاب مثلما ذقناه بسبب ما كنتم تكسبون من الكفر والمعاصي.
40 - إن الذين كذبوا بآياتنا الواضحة، وتكبروا عن الانقياد والإذعان لها آيسون من كل خير، فلا تفتح أبواب السماء لأعمالهم بسبب كفرهم، ولا لأرواحهم إذا ماتوا، ولا يدخلون الجنة أبدًا حتى يدخل الجمل -وهو من أعظم الحيوانات- في ثقب الإبرة الذي هو من أضيق الأشياء، وهذا من المستحيل، فالمُعَلّق عليه وهو دخولهم الجنة مستحيل، ومثل هذا الجزاء يجزي الله من عظمت ذنوبه.
41 - لهؤلاء المكذبين المتكبرين من جهنم فراش يفترشونه، ولهم من فوقهم أغطية من نار، ومثل هذا الجزاء نجزي المتجاوزين لحدود الله بكفرهم به وإعراضهم عنه.
42 - والذين آمنوا بربهم وعملوا من الأعمال الصالحة ما يستطيعون -ولا يكلف الله نفسًا فوق ما تستطيعه- أولئك أصحاب الجنة يدخلونها ماكثين فيها أبدًا.
43 - ومن تمام نعيمهم في الجنة أن نزع الله ما في قلوبهم من البغضاء والحقد، وأجرى الأنهار من تحتهم، وقالوا معترفين لله بإنعامه عليهم: الحمد لله الذي وفقنا لهذا العمل الصالح الذي أنالنا هذه المنزلة، وما كنا لنوفق إليه من تلقاء أنفسنا لولا أن الله وفقنا إليه، لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق الذي لا مرية فيه والصدق في الوعد والوعيد، ونادى فيهم منادٍ: أن هذه هي الجنة التي أخبرَتْكم بها رسلي في الدنيا، أعقبكم الله إياها بما كنتم تعملون من الأعمال الصالحة، التي تريدون بها وجه الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الموت التي كانت بين المكذبين في الدنيا تنقلب يوم القيامة عداوة وملاعنة.
• أرواح المؤمنين تفتح لها أبواب السماء حتى تَعْرُج إلى الله، وتبتهج بالقرب من ربها والحظوة برضوانه.
• أرواح المكذبين المعرضين لا تفتح لها أبواب السماء، وإذا ماتوا وصعدت فهي تستأذن فلا يؤذن لها، فهي كما لم تصعد في الدنيا بالإيمان بالله ومعرفته ومحبته، فكذلك لا تصعد بعد الموت، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل.
• أهل الجنة نجوا من النار بعفو الله، وأدخلوا الجنة برحمة الله، واقتسموا المنازل وورثوها بالأعمال الصالحة وهي من رحمته، بل من أعلى أنواع رحمته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (156)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

* 
*

*44 - ونادى أهل الجنة الملازمون لها أهل النار الملازمين لها بعد دخول كل منهما منزله المُعَد له: إنا قد لقينا ما وعدنا ربنا من الجنة واقعًا متحققًا، فقد أدخلنا إياها فهل لقيتم -أيها الكفار- ما توعدكم الله به من النار واقعًا متحققًا؟ قال الكفار: لقد وجدنا ما توعدنا به من النار حقًّا، فنادى مُنادٍ داعيًا الله أن يطرد الظالمين من رحمته، فقد فتح لهم أبواب رحمته فأعرضوا عنها في الحياة الدنيا.
45 - هؤلاء الظالمون هم الذين كانوا يعرضون عن سبيل الله بأنفسهم، ويحملون غيرهم على معْوَجه حتى لا يسلكها الناس، وهم بالآخرة كافرون غير مستعدين لها.
46 - وبين هذين الفريقين: أصحاب الجنة وأصحاب النار حاجز مرتفع يسمَّى الأعراف، وعلى هذا الحاجز المرتفع رجال استوت حسناتهم وسيئاتهم، وهم يعرفون أصحاب الجنة بعلاماتهم كبياض الوجوه، وأصحاب النار بعلاماتهم كسوادها , ونادى هؤلاء الرجال أصحاب الجنة تكريمًا لهم قائلين: سلام عليكم. وأصحاب الجنة لم يدخلوا بعد، وهم يأملون دخولها برحمة من الله.
47 - وإذا حُوِّلت أبصار أصحاب الأعرافِ إلى أصحاب النار، وشاهدوا ما هم فيه من العذاب الشديد، قالوا داعين الله: يا ربنا، لا تصيرنا مع القوم الظالمين بالكفر والشرك بك.
48 - ونادى أصحاب الأعراف رجالًا من أهل النار من الكفار يعرفونهم بعلاماتهم كسواد وجوههم وزرقة عيونهم قائلين لهم: لم ينفعكم تكثركم بالمال والرجال، وما نفعكم إعراضكم عن الحق تكبرًا واستعلاء.
49 - وقال الله موبخًا الكفار: أهؤلاء هم الذين حلفتم أن لا ينالهم الله برحمة من عنده؟! وقال الله للمؤمنين: ادخلوا -أيها المؤمنون- الجنة لا خوف عليكم فيما تستقبلونه، ولا أنتم تحزنون على ما فاتكم من حظوظ الدنيا لما لقيتم من النعيم المقيم.
50 - ونادى أصحابُ النار أصحاب الجنة ملتمسين منهم قائلين: أوسعوا صب الماء علينا -يا أصحاب الجنة-، أو مما رزقكم الله من الطعام، قال أصحاب الجنة: إن الله حرمهما على الكافرين بسبب كفرهم، وإنا لن نُسْعِفكم بما حرمه الله عليكم.
51 - هؤلاء الكافرون هم الذين جعلوا دينهم سخرية وعبثًا، وخدعتهم الحياة الدنيا بزُخْرفها وزينتها، فيوم القيامة ينساهم الله، ويتركهم يقاسون العذاب كما نسوا لقاء يوم القيامة فلم يعملوا له، ولم يستعدوا، ولجحودهم بحجج الله وبراهينه وإنكارهم لها مع علمهم بأنها حق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عدم الإيمان بالبعث سبب مباشر للإقبال على الشهوات.
• يتيقن الناس يوم القيامة تحقق وعد الله لأهل طاعته، وتحقق وعيده للكافرين.
• الناس يوم القيامة فريقان: فريق في الجنة وفريق في النار، وبينهما فريق في مكان وسط لتساوي حسناتهم وسيئاتهم، ومصيرهم إلى الجنة.
• على الذين يملكون المال والجاه وكثرة الأتباع أن يعلموا أن هذا كله لن يغني عنهم من الله شيئًا، ولن ينجيهم من عذاب الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (157)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*
** 


*52 - ولقد جئناهم بهذا القرآن الذي هو كتاب منزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وقد بيَّناه على علم منا بما نبينه، وهو هاد للمؤمنين إلى طريق الرشد والحق، ورحمة بهم لما فيه من الدلالة على خيري الدنيا والآخرة.
53 - ما ينتظر الكفار إلا وقوع ما أخبروا بوقوعه من العذاب الأليم الذي يؤول إليه أمرهم في الآخرة، يوم يأتي ما أخبروا به من ذلك، وما أخبر به المؤمنون من الثواب، يقول الذين نسوا القرآن في الدنيا، ولم يعملوا بما جاء فيه: لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق الذي لا مرية فيه، ولا شك أنه من عند الله، فليت لنا وسطاء يشفعون لنا عند الله ليعفينا من العذاب، أو ليتنا نرجع إلى الحياة الدنيا لنعمل عملًا صالحًا ننجو به بدل ما كنا نعمل من السيئات، قد خسر هؤلاء الكافرون أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب كفرهم، وغاب عنهم من كانوا يعبدونهم من دون الله، فلم ينفعوهم.
54 - إن ربكم -أيها الناس- هو الله الذي خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض على غير مثال سابق في ستة أيام، ثم علا وارتفع سبحانه على العرش علوا يليق بجلاله لا ندرك كيفيته، يُذْهِب ظلام الليل بضياء النهار، وضياء النهار بظلام الليل، وكل منهما يطلب الآخر طلبًا سريعًا بحيث لا يتأخر عنه، فإذا ذهب هذا دخل هذا، وخلق سبحانه الشمس، وخلق القمر، وخلق النجوم مُدلَّلات مُهَيَّآت، ألا لله وحده الخلق كله، فمن خالق غيره؟! وله الأمر وحده، وعظم خيره وكثر إحسانه، فهو المتصف بصفات الجلال والكمال، رب العالمين.
55 - ادعوا -أيها المؤمنون- ربكم بتذلل تام وتواضع خفية وسرًّا، مخلصين في الدعاء غير مرائين ولا مشركين به سبحانه غيره في الدعاء، إنه لا يحب المتجاوزين لحدوده في الدعاء، ومن أعظم التجاوز لحدوده في الدعاء دعاء غيره معه كما يفعل المشركون.
56 - ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بارتكاب المعاصي بعد أن أصلحها الله بإرسال الرسل عليهم السلام وإعمارها بطاعته وحده، وادعوا الله وحده مستشعرين الخوف من عقابه، ومنتظرين حصول ثوابه، إن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين، فكونوا منهم.
57 - والله سبحانه هو الذي يرسل الرياح مُبَشِّرات بالمطر، حتى إذا حملت الرياح السحاب المُثْقَل بالماء سُقنا السحاب إلى بلد مُجْدِب فأنزلنا بالبلد الماء، فأخرجنا بالماء من جميع أنواع الثمار، مثل إخراج الثمر على تلك الصورة نخرج الموتى من قبورهم أحياء، فعلنا ذلك رجاء أنكم -أيها الناس- تتذكرون قدرة الله وبديع صنعه، وأنه قادر على إحياء الموتى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• القرآن الكريم كتاب هداية فيه تفصيل ما تحتاج إليه البشرية، رحمة من الله وهداية لمن أقبل عليه بقلب صادق.
• خلق الله السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام لحكمة أرادها سبحانه، ولو شاء لقال لها: كن فكانت.
• يتعين على المؤمنين دعاء الله تعالى بكل خشوع وتضرع حتى يستجيب لهم بفضله.
• الفساد في الأرض بكل صوره وأشكاله منهيٌّ عنه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (158)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

** 


*58 - والأرض الطيبة تُخْرِج نباتها بإذن الله إخراجًا حسنًا تامًّا، وهكذا المؤمن يسمع الموعظة فينتفع بها، فتنتج عملًا صالحًا، والأرض السَّبْخة المالحة لا تُخْرِج نباتها إلا عسرًا لا خير فيه، وهكذا الكافر لا ينتفع بالمواعظ، فلا تنتج عنده عملًا صالحًا ينتفع به، مثل هذا التنويع البديع ننوع البراهين والحجج لإثبات الحق لقوم يشكرون نعم الله، فلا يكفرونها، ويطيعون ربهم.
59 - لقد بعثنا نوحًا رسولًا إلى قومه يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله، وترك عبادة غيره، فقال لهم: يا قوم اعبدوا الله وحده، فليس لكم معبود بحق غيره، إني أخاف عليكم -يا قوم- عذابَ يوم عطيم في حال إصراركم على الكفر.
60 - قال له سادة قومه وكبراؤهم: إنا لنراك -يا نوح - في بعد عن الصواب واضح.
61 - قال نوح لكبراء قومه: لست ضالًّا كما زعمتم، وإنما أنا على هدى من ربي، فأنا رسول إليكم من الله ربي وربكم ورب العالمين كلهم.
62 - أبلِّغكم ما أرسلني الله به إليكم مما أوحى إلي، وأريد لكم الخير بترغيبكم في امتثال أمر الله وما يترتب عليه من ثواب، وترهيبكم من ارتكاب نواهيه وما يترتب عليه من العقاب، وأعلم من الله سبحانه ما لا تعلمون مما علمني عن طريق الوحي.
63 - أأثار عجبكم واستغرابكم أن جاءكم وحي وموعظة من ربكم على لسان رجل منكم تعرفونه؟! فقد نشأ فيكم، ولم يكن كذابًا ولا ضالًّا، وليس من جنس آخر، جاءكم ليخوفكم من عقاب الله إن كذبتم وعصيتم، ولتتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ورجاء أن تُرحموا إن آمنتم به.
64 - فكذَّبه قومه، ولم يؤمنوا به، بل استمروا على كفرهم، فدعا عليهم أن يهلكهم الله، فسلمناه وسلمنا الذين معه في السفينة من المؤمنين من الغرق، وأهلكنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستمروا على تكذيبهم بالغرق بالطوفان المنزل عقابًا لهم، إن قلوبهم كانت عميًا عن الحق.
65 - وأرسلنا إلى قبيلة عاد رسولا منهم، هو هود عليه السلام، قال: يا قوم اعبدوا الله وحده، فليس لكم معبود بحق غيره، أفلا تتقونه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه لتسلموا من عذابه؟!
66 - قال الكبراء والسادة من قومه الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا رسوله: إنا لنعلم أنك -يا هود- في خفة عقل وطيش حين تدعونا إلى عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة الأصنام، وإنا لنعتقد جازمين أنك من الكاذبين فيما تدعيه من أنك مرسل.
67 - قال هود ردًّا على قومه: يا قوم ليس بي خفة عقل وطيش، بل إني رسول من ربِّ العالمين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأرض الطيبة مثال للقلوب الطيبة حين ينزل عليها الوحي الذي هو مادة الحياة، وكما أن الغيث مادة الحياة، فإن القلوب الطيبة حين يجيئها الوحي، تقبله وتعلمه وتنبت بحسب طيب أصلها، وحسن عنصرها، والعكس.
• الأنبياء والمرسلون يشفقون على الخلق أعظم من شفقة آبائهم وأمهاتهم.
• من سُنَّة الله إرسال كل رسول من قومه وبلسانهم؛ تأليفًا لقلوب الذين لم تفسد فطرتهم، وتيسيرًا على البشر.
• من أعظم السفهاء من قابل الحق بالرد والإنكار، وتكبر عن الانقياد للعلماء والنصحاء، وانقاد قلبه وقالبه لكل شيطان مريد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (159)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

** 


*68 - أبلغكم ما أمرني الله بتبليغه إليكم من توحيده وشرعه، وأنا لكم ناصح فيما أُمِرت بتبليغه أمين، لا أزيد فيه ولا أنقص.
69 - أوَأَثار عجبكم واستغرابكم أن جاءكم تذكير من ربكم على لسان رجل من جنسكم، ليس من جنس الملائكة أو الجن لينذركم؟! واحمدوا ربكم واشكروه على أن مَكَّن لكم في الأرض، وجعلكم تخلفون قوم نوح الذين أهلكهم الله بكفرهم، واشكروا الله أن خصَّكم بعظم الأجسام والقوة وشدة البطش، واذكروا نعم الله الواسعة عليكم رجاء أن تفوزوا بالمطلوب، وتنجوا من المرهوب.
70 - قال قومه له: أجئتنا -يا هود- لتأمرنا بعبادة وحده، ولنترك ما كان يعبده آباؤنا؟! فأتنا بما تعدنا به من العذاب إن كنت صادقًا فيما تدعيه.
71 - فرد عليهم هود قائلًا: لقد استوجبتم عذاب الله وغضبه فهو واقع بكم لا محالة، أتجادلونني في أصنام سمَّيتموها أنتم وآباؤكم آلهة، وليس لها حقيقة؟! فما نَزَّل الله حجة تحتجون بها على ما تدعون لها من الألوهية، فانتظروا ما طلبتم تعجيله لكم من العذاب، وأنا معكم من المنتظرين، فهو واقع.
72 - فسلَّمنا هودًا عليه السلام ومن كان معه من المؤمنين برحمة منا، واستأصلنا بالهلاك الذين كذبوا بآياتنا، وما كانوا مؤمنين، بل كانوا مكذبين، فاستحقوا العذاب.
73 - ولقد أرسلنا إلى قبيلة ثمود أخاهم صالحًا يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله وعبادته، قال لهم صالح: يا قوم، اعبدوا الله وحده، فليس لكم معبود غيره يستحق العبادة، قد جاءكم آية واضحة من الله على صدق ما جئتكم به، يتمثل في ناقة تخرج من صخرة، لها وقت تشرب فيه، ولكم شِرْب يوم معلوم، فاتركوها تأكل في أرض الله، فليس عليكم من مؤونتها شيء، ولا تصيبوها بأذى، فيصيبكم بسبب إيذائها عذاب موجع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ينبغي التّحلّي بالصبر في الدعوة إلى الله تاسيًا بالأنبياء عليهم السلام.
• من أولويات الدعوة إلى الله الدعوة إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ورفض الإشراك به ونبذه.
• الاغترار بالقوة المادية والجسدية يصرف صاحبها عن الاستجابة لأوامر الله ونواهيه.
• النبي يكون من جنس قومه، لكنه من أشرفهم نسبًا، وأفضلهم حسبًا، وأكرمهم مَعْشرًا، وأرفعهم خُلُقًا.
• الأنبياء ورثتهم يقابلون السّفهاء بالحِلم، ويغضُّون عن قول السّوء بالصّفح والعفو والمغفرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (160)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

* 
*

*74 - تذكروا نعمة الله عليكم حين تخلفون قوم عاد، وأنزلكم في أرضكم تتمتعون بها، وتدركون مطالبكم، وذلك بعد إهلاك عاد بعد تماديهم في الكفر والتكذيب، تبنون في سهول الأرض القصور، وتقطعون الجبال لتصنعوا بيوتًا لكم، فاذكروا نعم الله عليكم لتشكروا الله عليها، واتركوا السعي في الأرض بالفساد، وذلك بترك الكفر بالله وترك المعاصي.
75 - قال السادة والرؤساء ممن استكبروا من قومه للمؤمنين من قومه الذين يستضعفونهم: أتعلمون -أيها المؤمنون- أن صالحًا رسول من الله حقًّا؟ فأجابهم المؤمنون المستضعفون: إنا بالذي أرسل به صالح إلينا مصدقون ومقرّون ومنقادون، وبشرعه عاملون.
76 - قال المُسْتَعلون من قومه: إنا بالذي صدقتم به -أيها المؤمنون- كافرون، فلن نؤمن به، ولن نعمل بشرعه.
77 - فنحروا الناقة التي نهاهم أن يمسوها بإيذاء، مستكبرين عن امتثال أمر الله، وقالوا مستهزئين مُسْتبعِدين لما توعدهم به صالح: يا صالح، جئنا بما توعدتنا به من العذاب الأليم إن كنت من رسل الله حقًّا.
78 - فجاء الكافرين ما استعجلوه من العذاب، حيث أخذتهم الزلزلة الشديدة، فأصبحوا صرعى ملتصقة وجوههم ورُكَبُهم بالأرض، لم ينج منهم أحد من الهلاك.
79 - فأعرض صالح عليه السلام عن قومه بعد اليأس من استجابتهم، وقال لهم: يا قوم، لقد أوصلت لكم ما أمرني الله بتبليغه إليكم، ونصحتكم مرغِّبًا لكم ومرهِّبًا، ولكنكم قوم لا تحبون الناصحين الحريصين على دلالتكم على الخير وإبعادكم عن الشر.
80 - واذكر لوطًا حين قال مستنكرًا على قومه: أتأتون الفعلة المنكرة المُسْتَقبحة وهي إتيان الذكور؟! هذه الفعلة التي ابتدعتموها، فلم يسبقكم إلى ارتكابها أحد!
81 - إنكم لتأتون الرجال لقضاء الشهوة دون النساء اللائي خُلِقن لقضائها، فلم تتبعوا في فعلتكم هذه عقلًا ولا نقلًا ولا فطرة، بل أنتم متجاوزون لحدود الله بخروجكم عن حد الاعتدال البشري، وانحرافكم عما تقتضيه العقول السليمة، والفطر الكريمة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستكبار يتولد غالبًا من كثرة المال والجاه، وقلة المال والجاه تحمل على الإيمان والتصديق والانقياد غالبًا.
• جواز البناء الرفيع كالقصور ونحوها؛ لأن من آثار النعمة: البناء الحسن مع شكر المنعم.
• الغالب في دعوة الأنبياء أن يبادر الضعفاء والفقراء إلى الإصغاء لكلمة الحق التي جاؤوا بها، وأما السادة والزعماء فيتمردون وششعلون عليها.
• قد يعم عذاب الله المجتمع كله إذا كثر فيه الخَبَث، وعُدم فيه الإنكار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (161)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

** 


*82  - وما كان ردَّ قومه المرتكبين لهذه الفاحشة عما أنكره عليهم إلا أن قالوا  معرضين عن الحق: أخرجوا لوطًا وأهله من قريتكم؛ إنهم أناس يتَنَزَّهون عن  عملنا هذا، فلا يليق بنا أن يبقوا بين ظهرانينا.
83 - فسلمناه وأهله حيث أمرناهم بالخروج ليلًا من القرية التي سيقع عليها  العذاب، إلا امرأته صارت مع الباقين مع قومها، فأصابها ما أصابهم من  العذاب.
84 - وأمطرنا عليهم مطرًا عظيمًا، حيث رميناهم بحجارة من طين، وقلبنا  القرية، فجعلنا عاليها سافلها، فتأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف كان عاقبة قوم لوط  المجرمين؟ فقد كانت عاقبتهم الهلاك والخزي الدائم.
85 - ولقد أرسلنا إلى قبيلة مَدْين أخاهم شعيبًا عليه السلام، فقال لهم: يا  قوم، اعبدوا الله وحده ما لكم من معبود يستحق العبادة غيره، قد جاءكم  برهان من الله واضح، وحجة جليَّة على صدق ما جئتكم به من ربي، أدوا إلى  الناس حقوقهم بإكمال الكيل وإكمال الوزن، ولا تنقصوا الناس بعيب سلعهم،  والتزهيد فيها، أو المخادعة لأصحابها، ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بالكفر وارتكاب  المعاصي بعد إصلاحها ببعثة الأنبياء من قبل، ذلك المذكور خير لكم وأنفع إن  كنتم مؤمنين؛ لما فيه من ترك المعاصي اجتنابًا لنهي الله عنها، ولما فيه من  التقرب إلى الله بفعل ما أمر به.
86 - ولا تقعدوا بكل طريق تهددون من سلكه من الناس لتسلبوا أموالهم، وتصدوا  عن دين الله من أراد الاهتداء به، طالبين أن تكون سبيل الله معوجة حتى لا  يسلكها الناس، واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم لتشكروها له، فقد كان عددكم قليلًا  فكثَّركم، وتأملوا كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين في الأرض من قبلكم، فإن عاقبتهم  كانت الهلاك والدمار.
87 - وإن كان جماعة منكم آمنوا بما جئت به من ربي، وجماعة أخرى لم يؤمنوا  بذلك فانتظروا -أيها المكذبون- ما يفصل الله بينكم وهو خير من يفصل وأعدل  من يقضي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اللواطَ فاحشة تدلُّ على انتكاس الفطرة، وناسب أن يكون عقابهم من جنس عملهم فنكس الله عليهم قراهم.
• تقوم دعوة الأنبياء -ومنهم شعيب عليه السلام - على أصلين: تعظيم أمر  الله: ويشمل الإقرار بالتوحيد وتصديق النبوة. والشفقة على خلق الله: ويشمل  ترك البَخْس وترك الإفساد وكل أنواع الإيذاء.
• الإفساد في الأرض بعد الإصلاح جُرْم اجتماعي في حق الإنسانية؛ لأن صلاح  الأرض بالعقيدة والأخلاق فيه خير للجميع، وإفساد الأرض عدوان على الناس.
• من أعظم الذنوب وأكبرها وأشدها وأفحشها أخذُ ما لا يحقُّ أخذه شرعًا من  الوظائف المالية بالقهر والجبر؛ فإنه غصب وظلم وعسف على الناس وإذاعة  للمنكر وعمل به ودوام عليه واقرار له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (162)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

* 
*

*88  - قال الكبراء والرؤساء الذين استكبروا من قوم شعيب لشعيب عليه السلام:  لنخرجنك -يا شعيب- من قريتنا هذه أنت ومن معك من الذين صَدَّقُوا بك، أو  لترجعنّ إلى ديننا، قال لهم شعِيب مفكرًا ومتعجبًا: أنتابعكم على دينكم  وملَّتكم حتى لو كنا كارهين لها لِعِلْمِنا ببطلان ما أنتم عليه؟!
89 - قد اختلقنا على الله كذبًا إن نحن اعتقدنا ما أنتم عليه من شرك وكفر  بعد أن سلَّمَنا الله بفضله منه، وما يصح ولا يستقيم لنا أن نرجع إلى  ملَّتكم الباطلة إلا أن يشاء الله ربنا، لخضوع الجميع لمشيئته سبحانه، أحاط  ربنا بعلم كل شيء، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، على الله وحده اعتمدنا ليثبتنا  على الصراط المستقيم، ويعصمنا من طرق الجحيم، يا ربنا، احكم بيننا وبين  قومنا الكافرين بالحق، فانصر صاحب الحق المظلوم على الظالم المعاند، فأنت  -يا ربنا- خير الحاكمين.
90 - وقال الكبراء والرؤساء الكافرون من قومه الرافضون لدعوة التوحيد  مُحذِّرين من شعيب ودينه: لئن دخلتم -يا قومنا- في دين شعيب، وتركتم دينكم  ودين آبائكم إنكم بذلك لها لكون.
91 - فأخذتهم الزلزلة الشديدة، فأصبحوا هَلْكى في ديارهم، منكبّين على ركبهم ووجوههم، ميتين هامدين في دارهم.
92 - الذين كَذَّبُوا شعيبًا هلكوا جميعًا، وصاروا كأنهم لم يقيموا بدارهم  ولم يتمتعوا فيها، الذين كذبوا شعيبًا كانوا هم الخاسرين؛ لأنهم خسروا  أنفسهم وما ملكوا، ولم يكن المؤمنون من قومه هم الخاسرين كما ادعى هؤلاء  الكافرون المكذبون.
93 - وأعرض عنهم نبيهم شعيب عليه السلام لَمَّا هلكوا، وقال مخاطبًا إياهم:  يا قوم، لقد أبلغتكم ما أمرني ربي بإبلاغه إليكم، ونصحت لكم فلم تقبلوا  نصحي، ولم تنقادوا لإرشادي، فكيف أحزن على قوم كافرين بالله مصرِّين على  كفرهم؟!
94 - وما أرسلنا في قرية من القرى نبيًّا من أنبياء الله، فكَذَّبَ أهلها  وكفروا، إلا أخذناهم بالبؤس والفقر والمرض رجاء أن يتذللوا لله فيتركوا ما  هم عليه من الكفر والاستكبار. وهذا تحذير لقريش ولكل من كفر وكذب بذكر  سُنَّة الله في الأمم المكذبة.
95 - ثم بدلناهم بعد الأخذ بالبؤس والمرض خيرًا وسعة وأمنًا حتى كثرت  أعدادهم، ونمت أموالهم، وقالوا: ما أصابنا من الشر والخير هو عادة  مُطَّرِدة أصابت أسلافنا من قبل، ولم يدركوا أن ما أصابهم من نِقَم يُراد  به الاعتبار، وما أصابهم من نعم يُراد به الاستدراج، فأخذناهم بالعذاب فجأة  وهم لا يشعرون بالعذاب ولا يترقبونه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من مظاهر إكرام الله لعباده الصالحين أنه فتح لهم أبواب العلم ببيان الحق من الباطل، وبنجاة المؤمنين، وعقاب الكافرين.
• من سُنَّة الله في عباده الإمهال؛ لكي يتعظوا بالأحداث، ويُقْلِعوا عما هم عليه من معاص وموبقات.
• الابتلاء بالشدة قد يصبر عليه الكثيرون، ويحتمل مشقاته الكثيرون، فأما الابتلاء بالرخاء فالذين يصبرون عليه قليلون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (163)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

** 


*96  - ولو أن أهل هذه القرى التي أرسلنا إليها رسلنا صَدَّقُوا ما جاءتهم به  رسلهم، واتقوا ربهم بترك الكفر والمعاصي وامتثال أوامره لفتحنا عليهم أبواب  الخير من كل جهة، ولكنهم لم يصدقوا ولم يتقوا، بل كذبوا بما جاءت به  رسلهم، فأخذناهم بالعذاب فجأة بسبب , كانوا يكسبونه من الآثام والذنوب.
97 - أفأمن أهل هذه القرى الْمُكَذِّبَةِ أن يأتيهم عذابنا ليلًا وهم نائمون مستغرقون في راحتهم وهدوئهم؟
98 - أَوَأمنوا أن يأتيهم عذابنا أول النهار، وهم لاهون غافلون لانشغالهم بدنياهم؟
99 - انظروا إلى ما منحهم الله من الإمهال، وأنعم عليهم به من القوة وسعة  الرزق استدراجًا لهم؛ أفأمن هؤلاء المكذبون من أهل تلك القرى مكر الله  وتدبيره الخفي؟ فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الهالكون، وأما الموفقون فإنهم  يخافون مكره، فلا يغترون بما أنعم به عليهم، وإنما يرون مِنَّته عليهم،  فيشكرونه.
100 - أَوَلم يتبين للذين يستخلفون في الأرض بعد إهلاك أسلافهم من الأمم  بسبب ذنوبهم، ثم لم يعتبروا بما حل بهم، بل عملوا أعمالهم، ألم يتبين  لهؤلاء أن الله لو شاء إصابتهم بذنوبهم لأصابهم بها كما هي سُنَّته؟ ويختم  على قلوبهم فلا تتعظ بموعظة، ولا تنفعها ذكرى.
101 - تلك القرى السابقة -وهي قرى أقوام نوح وهود وصالح ولوط وشعيب- نتلو  عليك ونخبرك -أيها الرسول- من أخبارها وما كانت عليه من تكذيب وعناد وما حل  بها من هلاك؛ ليكون ذلك عبرة لمن يعتبر، وموعظة لمن يتعظ، ولقد جاءت أهل  هذه القرى رسلهم بالبراهين الواضحة على صدقهم، فما كانوا ليؤمنوا عند مجيء  الرسل بما سبق في علم الله أنهم يكذبون به. ومثل ختم الله على قلوب أهل هذه  القرى المكذبين برسلهم يختم الله على قلوب الكافرين بمحمد - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -، فلا يهتدون للإيمان.
102 - وما وجدنا لأكثر الأمم التي أُرْسِلَ إليها الرسل من وفاء والتزام  بما أوصاهم الله، ولم نجد لهم انقيادًا لأوامره، وإنما وجدنا أكثرهم خارجين  عن طاعة الله.
103 - ثم أرسلنا بعد أولئك الرسل موسى عليه السلام بحججنا وأدلتنا البينة  الدالة على صدقه إلى فرعون وقومه، فما كان منهم إلا أن جحدوا تلك الآيات  وكفروا بها، فتأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف كان عاقبة فرعون وقومه، فقد أهلكهم  الله بالغرق، وأتبعهم اللعنة في الدنيا والآخرة.
104 - وقال موسى لَمَّا بعثه الله إلى فرعون وجاءه: يا فرعون، إني مرسَل من خالق الخلق أجمعين ومالكهم ومدبر أمورهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإيمان والعمل الصالح سبب لإفاضة الخيرات والبركات من السماء والأرض على الأمة.
• الصلة وثيقة بين سعة الرزق والتقوى، وإنْ أنعم الله على الكافرين فإن هذا استدراج لهم ومكر بهم.
• على العبد ألا يأمن من عذاب الله المفاجئ الذي قد يأتي في أية ساعة من ليل أو نهار.
• يقص القرآن أخبار الأمم السابقة من أجل تثبيت المؤمنين وتحذير الكافرين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (164)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية* 

** 


*105  - قال موسى: ولما كنتُ مرسلًا منه فأنا جدير بألا أقول عليه إلا الحق، قد  جئتكم بحجّة واضحة تدلّ على صدقي وأني مرسل من ربي إليكم، فأطلق معي بني  إسرائيل مما كانوا فيه من الأسر والقهر.
106 - قال فرعون لموسى: إن كنت أتيت بآية كما تزعم فأْتِ بها إن كنت صادقًا في دعواك.
107 - فرمى موسى عصاه فتحولت حية عظيمة ظاهرة لمن يشاهدها.
108 - وأخرج يده وأظهرها من فتحة قميصه من عند صدره أو من تحت إبطه فخرجت بيضاء من غير برص، تتلألأ للناظرين لشدة بياضها.
109 - وقال الكبراء والرؤساء لما شاهدوا انقلاب عصا موسى حية وصيرورة يده بيضاء من غير برص: ليس موسى إلا ساحرًا قوي العلم بالسحر.
110 - يقصد بما يقوم به أن يخرجكم من أرضكم هذه، وهي مصر، ثم استشاررهم  فرعون بشأن موسى عليه السلام قائلًا لهم: ماذا تشيرون به عليَّ من الرأي؟
111 - قالوا لفرعون: أَخِّرْ موسى وأخاه هارون، وابْتَعِث في مدائن مصر من يجمع السحرة فيها.
112 - يَأْتِكَ هؤلاء الذين أرسلتهم لجمع السحرة من المدائن بكل ساحر ماهر بالسحر قوي في صناعته.
113 - فبعث فرعون من يجمع السحرة، فلما جاء السحرة فرعون سألوه: هل لهم مكافاة إن غلبوا موسى بسحرهم وانتصروا عليه؟
114 - فأجابهم فرعون بقوله: نعم، إن لكم مكافأة وأجرًا، وستكونون من القريبين بالمناصب.
115 - قال السحرة واثقين بنصرهم على موسى باستعلاء وتكبر: اختر -يا موسى- ما شئت من ابتدائك بإلقاء ما تريد إلقاءه أو ابتدائنا بذلك.
116 - فأجابهم موسى واثقًا بنصر ربه له غير مبال بهم: ارموا حبالكم وعصيكم،  فلما ألقوها سحروا أعين الناس بصرفها عن صحة إدراكها، ورَعَبُوهم، وجاؤوا  بسحر قوي في أعين الناظرين.
117 - وأوحى الله إلى نبيه وكليمه موسى عليه السلام: أن ارم -يا موسى-  عصاك، فرماها، فانقلبت العصا حية تبتلع حبالهم وعصيهم التي كانوا  يستعملونها في قلب الحقائق، وإيهام الناس أنها حيات تسعى.
118 - فظهر الحق وتبين صدق ما جاء به موسى عليه السلام، وتبين بطلان ما صنعه السحرة من السحر.
119 - فَغُلِبُوا وهُزِموا، وانتصر موسى عليهم في ذلك المشهد، ورجعوا أذلاء مقهورين.
120 - فما كان من السحرة حين شاهدوا عظيم قدرة الله، ورأوا الآيات البينات، إلا أن خرُّوا سُجَّدًا له سبحانه وتعالى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من حكمة الله ورحمته أن جعل آية كل نبي مما يدركه قومه، وقد تكون من جنس ما برعوا به.
• أنّ فرعون كان عبدًا ذليلًا مهينًا عاجزًا، وإلا لما احتاج إلى الاستعانة بالسحرة في دفع موسى عليه السلام.
• يدل على ضعف السحرة -مع اتصالهم بالشياطين التي تلبي مطالبهم- طلبهم الأجر والجاه عند فرعون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (165)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية* 



* 
*

*121 - قال السحرة: آمنا برب الخلق أجمعين.
122 - رب موسى وهارون عليهما السلام، فهو المستحق للعبادة دون غيره من الآلهة المزعومة.
123 - قال لهم فرعون متوعدًا إياهم بعد إيمانهم بالله وحده: صدَّقتم بموسى  قبل أن آذن لكم؟ إن إيمانكم به وتصديقكم لِمَا جاء به موسى لخدعة ومكيدة  دبَّرتموها أنتم وموسى لإخراج أهل المدينة منها، فسوف تعلمون -أيها السحرة-  ما يحل بكم من عقاب وما يصيبكم من نكال.
124 - لأقطعن من كل واحد منكم يده اليمنى ورجله اليسرى أو يده اليسرى ورجله  اليمنى، ثم لأعلقنَّكم جميعًا على جذوع النخل تنكيلًا بكم وترهيبًا لكل من  يشاهدكم على هذه الحالة.
125 - قال السحرة ردًّا على وعيد فرعون: إنا إلى ربنا وحده راجعون، فلا نبالي بما تتوعد به.
126 - ولست تنكر منا وتجد علينا -يا فرعون- إلا تصديقنا بآيات ربنا لَمَّا  جاءتنا على يد موسى، فإن كان هذا ذنبًا يُعَابُ به فهو ذنبنا، ثم توجهوا  إلى الله بالدعاء قائلين في تضرع: يا ربنا، صُبَّ علينا الصبر حتى يغمرنا  لنثبت على الحق، أَمِتْنَا مسلمين لك، منقادين لأمرك، متبعين لرسولك.
127 - وقال السادة والكبراء من قوم فرعون لفرعون، محرضين إياه على موسى ومن  معه من المؤمنين: أتترك -يا فرعون- موسى وقومه لينشروا الفساد في الأرض،  وليتركك أنت وآلهتك، ويدعو إلى عبادة الله وحده؟! قال فرعون: سَنُقَتِّلُ  أبناء بني إسرائيل الذكور، ونستبقي نساءهم للخدمة، وإنا مستعلون عليهم  بالقهر والغلبة والسلطان.
128 - قال موسى موصيًا قومه: يا قوم، اطلبوا العون من الله وحده في دفع  الضر عنكم وجلب النفع إليكم، واصبروا على ما أنتم فيه من الابتلاء، فإن  الأرض لله وحده، وليست لفرعون ولا غيره حتى يتحكم فيها، والله يداولها بين  الناس حسب مشيئته، ولكن العاقبة الحسنة في الأرض للمؤمنين الذين يمتثلون  أوامر ربهم ويجتنبون نواهيه، فهي لهم وإن أصابهم ما أصابهم من محن  وابتلاءات.
129 - قال قوم موسى من بني إسرائيل لموسى عليه السلام: يا موسى ابْتُلِينَا  على يد فرعون بقتل أبنائنا واستبقاء نسائنا من قبل مجيئك إلينا ومن بعده،  قال لهم موسى عليه السلام ناصحًا لهم، ومُبَشِّرًا بالفرج: لعل ربكم يهلك  عدوكم فرعون وقومه، ويُمَكِّن لكم في الأرض من بعدهم، فينظر ما تعملون بعد  ذلك من شكر أو كفر.
130 - ولقد عاقبنا آل فرعون بالجدب والقحط، واختبرناهم بنقص ثمار الأرض  وغَلَّاتِهَا؛ رجاء أن يتذكروا ويتعظوا بأن ما جاءهم من ذلك إنما هو عقاب  لهم على كفرهم، فيتوبوا إلى الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• موقف السّحرة وإعلان إيمانهم بجرأة وصراحة يدلّ على أنّ الإنسان إذا  تجرّد عن هواه، وأذعن للعقل والفكر السّليم بادر إلى الإيمان عند ظهور  الأدلّة عليه.
• أهل الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر هم أشدّ الناس حزمًا، وأكثرهم شجاعة وصبرًا في أوقات الأزمات والمحن والحروب.
• المنتفعون من السّلطة يُحرِّضون ويُهيِّجون السلطان لمواجهة أهل الإيمان؛ لأن في بقاء السلطان بقاء لمصالحهم.
• من أسباب حبس الأمطار وغلاء الأسعار: الظلم والفساد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (166)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية* 

 
** 


*131  - فإذا جاء آلَ فرعون الخَصْبُ وصلاح الثمار ورخص الأسعار قالوا:  اعْطِينَا هذه لاستحقاقنا لها واختصاصنا بها، وإن يَنَلْهُمْ أو تُصِبْهم  مصيبة من جَدْب وقَحْط وكثرة أمراض وغيرها من الرزايا يتشاءموا بموسى ومن  معه من بني إسرائيل، والحق أن ما يصيبهم من ذلك كله إنما هو بتقدير من الله  سبحانه، وليس لهم ولا لموسى عليه السلام شأن فيه إلّا ما كان من دعاء موسى  عليهم، ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون، فينسبونه إلى غير الله.
132 - وقال قوم فرعون لموسى عليه السلام عنادًا للحق: أي آية ودلالة جئتنا  بها، وأي حجة أقمتها على بطلان ما عندنا لتصرفنا عنه، وعلى صدق ما جئت به؛  فلن نُصَدِّقَ بك.
133 - فأرسلنا عليهم الماء الكثير عقابًا لهم على تكذيبهم وعنادهم، فأغرق  زروعهم وثمارهم، وأرسلنا عليهم الجراد فأكل محاصيلهم، وأرسلنا عليهم دويبة  تسمى القمل تصيب الزرع أو تؤذي الإنسان في شعره، وأرسلنا عليهم الضفادع  فملأت أوعيتهم، وأفسدت أطعمتهم، وأرّقَتْ مضاجعهم، وأرسلنا عليهم الدم  فتحولت مياه آبارهم وأنهارهم دمًا، أرسلنا كل ذلك آيات مُبَيَّنَاتٍ مفرقات  يتبع بعضها بعضًا، ومع كل ما أصابهم من العقوبات استعلوا عن الإيمان بالله  والتصديق بما جاء به موسى عليه السلام، وكانوا قومًا يرتكبون المعاصي، ولا  ينزعون عن باطل، ولا يهتدون إلى حق.
134 - ولما أصابهم العذاب بهذه الأمور اتجهوا إلى موسى عليه السلام، فقالوا  له: يا موسى، ادع لنا ربك بما اختصك به من النبوة، وبما عهد إليك من رفع  العذاب بالتوبة أن يرفع عنا ما أصابنا من العذاب، فإن رفعت عنا ذلك  لنؤمننَّ بك، ولنرسلن معك بني إسرائيل، ونطلقهم.
135 - فلما رفعنا عنهم العذاب إلى مدة معلومة قبل إهلاكهم بالغرق إذا هم  ينقضون ما أخذوه على أنفسهم من التصديق وإرسال بني إسرائيل، فاستمروا على  كفرهم، وامتنعوا من إرسال بني إسرائيل مع موسى عليه السلام.
136 - فلما حل الأجل المحدد لإهلاكهم أنزلنا عليهم نقمتنا بإغراقهم في  البحر بسبب تكذيبهم بآيات الله وإعراضهم عما دلت عليه من الحق الذي لا مرية  فيه.
137 - وأورثنا بني إسرائيل الذين كان يستذلهم فرعون وقومه مشارق الأرض  ومغاربها، والمقصود بذلك بلاد الشام، هذه البلاد التي بارك الله فيها  بإخراج زروعها وثمارها على أكمل ما يكون، وتمت كلمة ربك -أيها الرسول-  الحسنى وهي المذكورة في قوله تعالى: {وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى  الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً  وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ} [القصص: 5]، فَمَكَّنَ الله لهم في الأرض  بسبب صبرهم على ما أصابهم من أذى فرعون وقومه، ودمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون من  المزارع والمساكن، وما كانوا يبنون من القصور.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الخير والشر والحسنات والسيئات كلها بقضاء الله وقدره، لا يخرج منها شيء عن ذلك.
• شأن الناس في وقت المحنة والمصائب اللجوء إلى الله بدافع نداء الإيمان الفطري.
• يحسن بالمؤمن تأمل آيات الله وسننه في الخلق، والتدبر في أسبابها ونتائجها.
• تتلاشى قوة الأفراد والدول أمام قوة الله العظمى، والإيمان بالله هو مصدر كل قوة.
• يكافئ الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين الصابرين بأن يمكنهم في الأرض بعد استضعافهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (167)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

** 


*138  - وَعَبَرنا ببني إسرائيل البحر لَمَّا ضربه موسى بعصاه فانفلق، فمرّوا  على قوم يقيمون على عبادة أصنام لهم يعبدونها من دون الله، فقال بنو  إسرائيل لموسى عليه السلام: يا موسى، اجعل لنا صنمًا نعبده كما لهؤلاء  أصنام يعبدونها من دون الله، قال لهم موسى: يا قوم، إنكم قوم تجهلون ما يجب  لله من تعظيم وتوحيد، وما يليق به من شرك وعبادة لغيره.
139 - إن هؤلاء المقيمين على عبادة أصنامهم مُهْلَكٌ ما هم فيه من عباده  غيره، وباطل جميع ما كانوا يعملون من طاعة لإشراكهم في العبادة مع الله  غيره.
140 - قال موسى لقومه: يا قوم، كيف أطلب لكم إلهًا غير الله تعبدونه، وقد  شاهدتم من آياته العظام ما شاهدتم، وهو سبحانه وتعالى فضَّلكم على العالمين  في زمانكم بما أنعم به عليكم من إهلاك عدوكم، واستخلافكم في الأرض،  والتمكين لكم فيها؟!
141 - واذكروا -يا بني إسرائيل- حين أنجيناكم بإنقاذكم من استذلال فرعون  وقومه لكم، إذ كانوا يذيقونكم أنواع الهوان من تقتيل أبنائكم الذكور،  واستبقاء نسائكم للخدمة، وفي إنقاذكم من فرعون وقومه اختبار عظيم من ربكم  يقتضي منكم الشكر.
142 - وواعد الله رسوله موسى لمناجاته ثلاثين ليلة، ثم أكملها الله بزيادة  عشر، فصارت أربعين ليلة، وقال موسى لأخيه هارون لما أراد الذهاب لمناجاة  ربه: يا هارون، كن خليفة لي في قومي، وأصلح أمرهم بحسن السياسة والرفق بهم،  ولا تسلك طريق المفسدين بارتكاب المعاصي، ولا تكن معينًا للعصاة.
143 - وحين جاء موسى لمناجاة ربه في الموعد المضروب له، وهو تمام أربعين  ليلة، وكَلَّمَهُ ربه بما كَلَّمَهُ به من الأوامر والنواهي وغيرها، تاقت  نفسه إلى رؤية ربه، فسأله أن ينظر إليه، فأجابه الله سبحانه وتعالى: لن  تراني في الحياة الدنيا؛ لعدم قدرتك على ذلك، لكن انظر إلى الجبل إذا  تجليتُ له فإن بقي مكانه لم يتأثر فسوف تراني، وإن صار مستويًا بالأرض فلن  تراني في الدنيا، فلما تجلَّى الله للجبل جعله مستويًا بالأرض، وسقط موسى  مَغْشِيًّا عليه، فلما أفاق من الغشْية التي أصابته قال: أنزِّهك -يا رب-  تنزيهًا عن كل ما لا يليق بك، ها أنا تبت إليك مما سألتك من رؤيتك في  الدنيا، وأنا أول المؤمنين من قومي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تؤكد الأحداث أن بني إسرائيل كانوا ينتقلون من ضلالة إلى أخرى على الرغم من وجود نبي الله موسى بينهم.
• من مظاهر خذلان الأمة أن تُحَسِّن القبيح، وتُقَبِّح الحسن بمجرد الرأي والأهواء.
• إصلاح الأمة وإغلاق أبواب الفساد هدف سامٍ للأنبياء والدعاة.
• قضى الله تعالى ألا يراه أحد من خلقه في الدنيا، وسوف يكرم من يحب من عباده برؤيته في الآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (168)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

* 

** 


*144  - قال الله لموسى: يا موسى، إني اخترتك وفضَّلتك على الناس برسالاتي حين  أرسلتك إليهم، وفضَّلتك بكلامي لك دون واسطة، فخذ ما أعطيتك من هذا الشرف  الكريم، وكن من الشاكرين لله على هذا العطاء العظيم.
145 - وكتبنا لموسى في ألواح من خشب أو غيره من كل ما يحتاجه بنو إسرائيل  من أمور دينهم ودنياهم موعظة لمن يتعظ منهم، وتفصيلًا للأحكام التي يحتاج  إلى تفصيلها، فخذ هذه التوراة -يا موسى- بجد واجتهاد، وَأمُرْ قومك بني  إسرائيل أن يأخذوا بأحسن ما فيها مما أجره أعظم كفعل المأمور به على أكمل  وجه، وكالصبر والعفو، سأريكم عاقبة من خالف أمري، وخرج عن طاعتي، وما يصير  إليه من الهلاك والدمار.
146 - سأصرف عن الاعتبار بآياتي في الآفاق والأنفس، وعن فهم آيات كتابي؛  الذين يستعلون على عباد الله وعلى الحق بغير حق، وإن يروا كل آية لا  يصدِّقوا بها؛ لاعتراضهم عليها وإعراضهم عنها، ولمُحَادَّتِهِم الله  ورسوله، وإن يروا طريق الحق الْمُوصِلَ إلى مرضاة الله لا يسلكوه، ولا  يرغبوا فيه، وإن يروا طريق الغواية والضلال الْمُوصِلَ إلى سخط الله  يسلكوه، ذلك الذي أصابهم إنما أصابهم لتكذيبهم بآيات الله العظيمة الدالة  على صدق ما جاء به الرسل، ولغفلتهم عن النظر فيها.
147 - والذين كذبوا بآياتنا الدالة على صدق رسلنا، وكذبوا بلقاء الله يوم  القيامة، بطلت أعمالهم التي هي من جنس الطاعات، فلا يُثَابون عليها لفقد  شرطها الذي هو الإيمان، ولا يجزون يوم القيامة إلا ما كانوا يعملونه من  الكفر بالله والشرك به، وجزاء ذلك الخلود في النار.
148 - ووضع قوم موسى من بعد ذهابه لمناجاة ربه من حُلِيِّهم تمثالَ عِجْل  لا روح فيه وله صوت، ألم يعلموا أن هذا العجل لا يكلمهم، ولا يرشدهم إلى  طريق خير حسي أو معنوي، ولا يجلب لهم نفعًا أو يكشف عنهم ضرًّا؟ اتخذوه  معبودًا وكانوا ظالمين لأنفسهم بذلك.
149 - ولما ندموا وتحَيَّروا وعلموا أنهم قد ضلوا عن الصراط المستقيم  باتخاذهم العجل معبودًا مع الله تضرعوا إلى الله فقالوا: لئن لم يرحمنا  ربنا بالتوفيق لطاعته، ويغفر لنا ما أقدمنا عليه من عبادة العجل، لنكونن من  الذين خسروا دنياهم وآخرتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• على العبد أن يكون من المُظْهِرين لإحسان الله وفضله عليه، فإن الشكر مقرون بالمزيد.
• على العبد الأخذ بالأحسن في الأقوال والأفعال.
• يجب تلقي الشريعة بحزم وجد وعزم على الطاعة وتنفيذ ما ورد فيها من الصلاح والإصلاح ومنع الفساد والإفساد.
• على العبد إذا أخطأ أو قصَّر في حق ربه أن يعترف بعظيم الجُرْم الذي أقدم عليه، وأنه لا ملجأ من الله في إقالة عثرته إلا إليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (169)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

** 


*150  - ولما عاد موسى من مناجاة ربه إلى قومه ممتلئًا عليهم غضبًا وحزنا لِمَا  وجدهم عليه من عبادة العجل قال: بئست الحالة التي خلفتموني -يا قوم- بها  بعد ذهابي عنكم؛ لِمَا تؤديه من الهلاك والشقاء، أَمللتم من انتظاري،  فأقدمتم على عبادة العجل؟! ورمى الألواح من شدة ما أصابه من الغضب والحزن،  وأمسك برأس أخيه هارون ولحيته يسحبه إليه لبقائه معهم وعدم تغييره لِمَا  رآهم عليه من عبادة العجل، قال هارون معتذرًا إلى موسى مستعطفًا إياه: يا  ابن أمي، إن القوم حسبوني ضعيفًا فاستذلوني، وأوشكوا أن يقتلوني، فلا  تعاقبني بعقوبة تسرّ أعدائي، ولا تصيرني بسبب غضبك عليَّ في عداد الظالمين  من القوم بسبب عبادتهم غير الله.
151 - فدعا موسى ربه: يا رب اغفر لي، ولأخي هارون، وأدخلنا في رحمتك  واجعلها تحيط بنا من كل جانب، وأنت -يا ربنا- أرحم بنا من كل راحم.
152 - إن الذين صَيَّرُوا العجل إلهًا يعبدونه سيصيبهم غضب شديد من ربهم،  وهوان في هذه الحياة لإغضابهم ربهم واستهانتهم به، وبمثل هذا الجزاء نجزي  المختلقين الكذب على الله.
153 - والذين عملوا السيئات من الشرك بالله، وفعل المعاصي، ثم تابوا إلى  الله بأن آمنوا به، وانتهوا عما كانوا يعملونه من المعاصي، إن ربك -أيها  الرسول- من بعد هذه التوبة والرجوع من الشرك إلى الإيمان، ومن المعاصي إلى  الطاعة، لغفور لهم بالستر والتجاوز، رحيم بهم.
154 - ولما سكن عن موسى عليه السلام الغضب وهدأ اْخذ الألواح التي رماها  بسبب الغضب، وهذه الألواح مشتملة على الهداية من الضلال وبيان الحق،  ومشتملة على الرحمة للذين يخشون ربهم، ويخافون عقابه.
155 - واصطفى موسى سبعين رجلًا من خيار قومه ليعتذروا إلى ربهم مما فعله  سفهاؤهم من عبادة العجل، ووعدهم الله ميقاتًا يحضرون فيه، فلما حضروا  تجرؤوا على الله، وطلبوا من موسى أن يريهم الله عيانًا، فأخذتهم الزلزلة  فصعقوا من هولها وهلكوا، فتضرَّع موسى إلى ربه، فقال: يا رب، لو شئت  إهلاكهم وإهلاكي معهم من قبل مجيئهم لأهلكتهم، أتهلكنا بسبب ما فعله خفاف  العقول منا؟ فما قام به قومي من عبادة العجل ما هو إلا ابتلاء واختبار تضل  به من تشاء، وتهدي من تشاء، أنت متولي أمرنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا، وارحمنا  برحمتك الواسعة، وأنت خير من غفر ذنبًا، وعفا عن إثم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات دليل على أن الخطأ في الاجتهاد مع وضوح الأدلة لا يعذر فيه  صاحبه عند إجراء الأحكام عليه، وهو ما يسميه الفقهاء بالتأويل البعيد.
• من آداب الدعاء البدء بالنفس، حيث بدأ موسى عليه السلام دعاءه فطلب  المغفرة لنفسه تأدُّبًا مع الله فيما ظهر عليه من الغضب، ثم طلب المغفرة  لأخيه فيما عسى أن يكون قد ظهر منه من تفريط أو تساهل في ردع عبدة العجل عن  ذلك.
• التحذير من الغضب وسلطته على عقل الشخص، ولذلك نسب الله له فعل السكوت كأنه هو الآمر والناهي.
• ضرورة التوقي من غضب الله، وخوف بطشه، فانظر إلى مقام موسى عليه السلام عند ربه، وانظر خشيته من غضب ربه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (170)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*
* 
*

*156  - واجعلنا من الذين أكرمتهم في هذه الحياة بالنعم والعافية ووفقتهم للعمل  الصالح، وممن أعددت لهم الجنة من عبادك الصالحين في الآخرة، إنا تبنا إليك،  ورجعنا مُقِرِّين بتقصيرنا، قال الله تعالى: عذابي أصيب به من أشاء ممن  يعمل بأسباب الشقاء، ورحمتي شملت كل شيء في الدنيا؛ فلا مخلوق إلا وقد وصلت  إليه رحمة الله، وغَمَره فضله وإحسانه، فسأكتب رحمتي في الآخرة للذين  يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، والذين يعطون زكاة أموالهم  مستحقيها، والذين هم بآياتنا يؤمنون.
157 - الذين يتبعون محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهو النبي الأمِّي الذي  لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، وإنما يوحي إليه ربه، وهو الذي يجدون اسمه وصفاته وما  أنزل إليه مكتوبًا في التوراة المُنَزَّلة على موسى عليه السلام، والإنجيل  المُنَزَّل على عيسى عليه السلام، يأمرهم بما عُرِف حسنه وصلاحه، وينهاهم  عما عُرِف قبحه في العقول الصحيحة والفطر السليمة، ويبيح لهم  المُسْتَلذَّات مما لا ضرر فيه من المطاعم والمشارب والمناكح، ويحرم عليهم  المُسْتَخْبثات منها، ويزيل عنهم التكاليف الشاقة التي كانوا يُكلّفون بها،  كوجوب قتل القاتل سواء كان القتل عمدًا أم خطأ، فالذين آمنوا به من بني  إسرائيل ومن غيرهم، وعظَّموه ووقَّروه، ونصروه على من يعاديه من الكفار،  واتبعوا القرآن الذي أنزل عليه كالنور الهادي؛ أولئك هم المفلحون الذين  ينالون ما يطلبونه، ويُجَنَّبُونَ ما يرهبونه.
158 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا أيها الناس، إني رسول الله إليكم جميعًا، عربكم  وعجمكم، الذي له وحده ملك السماوات، وله ملك الأرض، لا معبود بحق غيره  سبحانه، يُحْيي الموتى، ويميت الأحياء، فآمنوا -أيها الناس- بالله، وآمنوا  بمحمدٍ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رسوله النبي الذي لا يقرأ ولا يَكتب، وإنما  جاء بوحي يوحيه إليه ربه، الذي يؤمن بالله، ويؤمن بما أنزِل إليه وما أنزِل  على النبيين من قبله دون تفريق، واتَّبِعوه فيما جاء به من ربه؛ رجاء أن  تهتدوا إلى ما فيه مصلحتكم في الدنيا والآخرة. ولمَّا ذكر الله ما ذكر عن  بني إسرائيل من عبادة العجل ذكر سبحانه أن منهم أمة مخالفة لما عليه الذين  عبدوا العجل، فقال:
159 - ومن قوم موسى من بني إسرائيل جماعة مستقيمة على الدين الصحيح، يدلون الناس عليه، ويحكمون بالعدل فلا يجورون.
[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تضمَّنت التوراة والإنجيل أدلة ظاهرة على بعثة النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعلى صدقه.
• رحمة الله وسعت كل شيء، ولكن رحمة الله عباده ذات مراتب متفاوتة، تتفاوت بحسب الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
• الدعاء قد يكون مُجْملًا وقد يكون مُفَصَّلًا حسب الأحوال، وموسى في هذا المقام أجمل في دعائه.
• من صور عدل الله عز وجل إنصافه للقِلَّة المؤمنة، فذكرَ صفات بني إسرائيل  المنافية للكمال المناقضة للهداية، فربما توهَّم متوهِّم أن هذا يعم  جميعهم، فَذَكَر تعالى أن منهم طائفة مستقيمة هادية مهدية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (171)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

** 


*160 - وقسَّمنا بني إسرائيل اثنتي عشرة قبيلة، وأوحينا إلى موسى حين طلب منه قومه أن يدعو الله أن يسقيهم: أن اضرب -يا موسى- بعصاك الحجر، فضربه موسى، فانفجرت منه اثنتا عشرة عينًا بعدد قبائلهم الاثنتي عشرة، قد علمت كل قبيلة منهم مَشْربها الخاص بها، فلا تشترك معها فيه قبيلة أخرى، وظللنا عليهم السحاب يسير بسيرهم، ويتوقف بتوقفهم، وأنزلنا عليهم من نعمنا شرابًا حلوًا مثل العسل وطائرًا صغيرًا طيب اللحم يشبه السُّمانى، وقلنا لهم: كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم، وما نقصونا شيئا بما وقع منهم من الظلم وكفران النعم، وعدم تقديرها حق قدرها، ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون بنقص حظوظها حين أوردوها موارد الهلاك بما ارتكبوه من مخالفة أمر الله والتنكر لنعمه.
161 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال الله لبني إسرائيل: ادخلوا بيت المقدس، وكلوا من ثمار قريته من أي مكان منه وفي أي وقت شئتم، وقولوا: يا ربنا، حُطَّ عنا خطايانا، وادخلوا الباب راكعين خاضعين لربكم؛ فإن فعلتم ذلك تجاوزنا عن ذنوبكم، وسنزيد المحسنين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.
162 - فغَيَّر الظالمون منهم القول الذي أُمِرُوا به فقالوا: حَبَّة في شعيرة، عوضًا عما أُمِرُوا به من طلب المغفرة، وغيروا الفعل الذي أُمِرُوا به، فدخلوا يزحفون على أدبارهم بدلًا من الدخول خاضعين لله مُقْنِعي رؤوسهم، فأرسلنا عليهم عذابًا من السماء بسبب ظلمهم.
163 - واسأل -أيها الرسول- اليهود تذكيرًا لهم بما عاقب الله به أسلافهم عن قصة القرية التي كانت بقرب البحر حين كانوا يتجاوزون حدود الله بالصيد يوم السبت بعد نهيهم عنه حين ابتلاهم الله بأن صارت الأسماك تأتيهم ظاهرة على وجه البحر يوم السبت، وفي سائر الأيام لا تأتيهم، ابتلاهم الله بذلك بسبب خروجهم عن الطاعة وارتكابهم المعاصي، فاحتالوا لصيده بأن نصبوا شباكهم، وحفروا حفرهم، فكانت الحيتان تقع فيها يوم السبت، فإذا كان يوم الأحد أخذوها وأكلوها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجحود والكفران سبب في الحرمان من النعم.
• من أسباب حلول العقاب ونزول العذاب التحايل على الشرع؛ لأنه ظلم وتجاوز لحدود الله.
• كتب الله على بني إسرائيل الذلة والمسكنة، وتأذَّن بأن يبعث عليهم كل مدة من يذيقهم العذاب بسبب ظلمهم وانحرافهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (172)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*

** 


*164 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين كانت جماعة منهم تنهاهم عن هذا المنكر، وتحذرهم منه، فقالت لها جماعة أخرى: لِمَ تنصحون جماعةً اللهُ مُهْلِكها في الدنيا بما ارتكبته من المعاصي، أو معذبها يوم القيامة عذابًا شديدًا؟ قال الناصحون: نصيحتنا لهم معذرة إلى الله بفعل ما أمرنا به من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر حتى لا يؤاخذنا بترك ذلك، ولعلهم ينتفعون بالموعظة، فيُقْلِعون عما هم فيه من المعصية.
165 - فلمَّا أعرض العُصاة عما ذَكَّرَهُم به الواعظون، ولم يكفُّوا، أنجينا الذين نهوا عن المنكر من العذاب، وأخذنا الذين ظلموا باعتدائهم بالصيد يوم السبت بعذاب شديد بسبب خروجهم عن طاعة الله وإصرارهم على المعصية.
166 - فلما تجاوزوا الحد في عصيان الله تكبرًا وعنادًا، ولم يتعظوا، قلنا لهم: أيها العصاة، كونوا قردة أذلاء؛ فكانوا كما أردنا، إنما أَمْرُنا لشيء إذا أردناه أن نقول له: كن، فيكون.
167 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ أعلم الله إعلامًا صريحًا لا لبس فيه ليُسَلِّطن على اليهود من يذلهم ويهينهم في حياتهم الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- لسريع العقاب لمن عصاه، حتى إنه قد يُعجِّل له العقوبة في الدنيا، وانه لَغفوز لِذُنوب مَن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
168 - وفرَّقناهم في الأرض، ومزَّقناهم فيها طوائف، بعد أن كانوا مجتمعين، منهم الصالحون القائمون بحقوق الله وحقوق عباده، ومنهم المقتصدون، ومنهم المسرفون على أنفسهم بالمعاصي، واختبرناهم باليسر والعسر رجاء أن يرجعوا عما هم فيه.
169 - فجاء من بعد هؤلاء أهل سَوْءٍ يخلفونهم، أخذوا التوراة من أسلافهم، يقرؤونها ولا يعملون بما فيها، يأخذون متاع الدنيا الرديء رشوة لتحريفهم كتاب الله، والحكم بغير ما أنزل فيه، ويُمَنون أنفسهم بأن الله سيغفر لهم ذنوبهم، وإن يأتهم متاع دنيوي زهيد يأخذوه مرة بعد مرة، ألم يأخذ الله العهود والمواثيق على هؤلاء ألا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق دون تحريف أو تبديل؟! ولم يكن تركهم للعمل بالكتاب عن جهل، بل كان على علم، فقد قرأوا ما فيه وعَلِمُوهُ، فذنبهم أشد، والدار الآخرة وما في الدار الآخرة من نعيم دائم خير من ذلك المتاع الزائل للذين يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، أفلا يعقل هؤلاء الذين يأخذون هذا المتاع الزهيد أن ما أعده الله للمتقين في الآخرة خير وأبقى؟!
170 - والذين يتَمَسَّكون بالكتاب، ويعملون بما فيه، ويقيمون الصلاة بالمحافظة على أوقاتها وشروطها وواجباتها وسننها، سيجازيهم الله على أعمالهم، فالله لا يضيع أجرَ مَن عملُه صالح.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إذا نزل عذاب الله على قوم بسبب ذنوبهم ينجو منه من كانوا يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر فيهم.
• يجب الحذر من عذاب الله؛ فإنه قد يكون رهيبًا في الدنيا، كما فعل سبحانه بطائفة من بني إسرائيل حين مَسَخَهم قردة بسبب تمردهم.
• نعيم الدنيا مهما بدا أنه عظيم فإنه قليل تافه بجانب نعيم الآخرة الدائم.
• أفضل أعمال العبد بعد الإيمان إقامة الصلاة؛ لأنها عمود الأمر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (173)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*
** 


*171 - واذكر -يا محمد- إذ اقتلعنا الجبل فرفعناه فوق بني إسرائيل لَمَّا امتنعوا من قَبول ما في التوراة، فصار الجبل كأنه سحابة تظل رؤوسهم، وأيقنوا أنه ساقط عليهم، وقيل لهم: خذوا ما أعطيناكم بجد واجتهاد وعزيمة، وتذكروا ما فيه من الأحكام التي شرعها الله لكم ولا تنسوه؛ رجاء أن تتقوا الله إذا قمتم بذلك.
172 - واذكر -يا محمد- إذ أخرج ربك من أصلاب بني آدم ذرياتهم، وقررهم بإثبات ربوبيته بما أودعه في فطرهم من الإقرار بأنه خالقهم وربهم قائلًا لهم: ألست بربكم؟ قالوا جميعًا: بلى أنت ربنا، قال: إنما امتحناكم وأخذنا عليكم الميثاق حتى لا تنكروا يوم القيامة حجة الله عليكم، وتقولوا: إنه لا علم لكم بذلك.
173 - أو تحتجوا بأن آباءكم هم الذين نقضوا العهد فأشركوا بالله، وأنكم كنتم مقلدين لآبائكم فيما وجدتموهم عليه من الشرك، فتقولوا: أفتؤاخذنا -يا ربنا- بما فعله آباؤنا الذين أبطلوا أعمالهم بالشرك بالله فتعذبنا؟ فلا ذنب لنا؛ لجهلنا وتقليدنا لآبائنا.
174 - وكما بينا الآيات في مصير الأمم المكذبة كذلك نبيِّنها لهؤلاء؛ رجاء أن يرجعوا عما هم عليه من الشرك إلى توحيد الله وعبادته وحده؛ كما جاء في العهد الذي قطعوه لله على أنفسهم.
175 - واقرأ -أيها الرسول- على بني إسرائيل خبر رجل منهم أعطيناه آياتنا فَعَلِمَهَا وفهم الحق الذي دلت عليه، ولكنه لم يعمل بها، بل تركها وانخلع منها، فلحقه الشيطان، وصار قرينًا له، فأصبح من الضالين الهالكين بعد أن كان من المهتدين الناجين.
176 - ولو شئنا نَفْعَه بهذه الآيات لرفعناه بها بأن نوفقه للعمل بها فيرتفع في الدنيا والآخرة، ولكنه اختار ما يؤدي إلى خذلانه حين مال إلى شهوات الدنيا مؤثرًا دنياه على آخرته، واتبع ما تهواه نفسه من الباطل، فمثله في شدة الحرص على الدنيا كمثل الكلب لا يزال لاهثًا في كل حال، إن كان رابضًا لهث، وإن طُرِدَ لهث، ذلك المثل المذكور مثل القوم الضالين بتكذيبهم بآياتنا، فاقصص -أيها الرسول- القصص عليهم، رجاء أن يتفكروا فينزجروا عما هم فيه من التكذيب والضلال.
177 - ليس أسوأ من القوم الذين كذبوا بحُجَجنا وبراهيننا، ولم يصدقوا بها، وهم بذلك يظلمون أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك.
178 - من يوفقه الله للهداية إلى صراطه المستقيم فهو المهتدي حقًّا؛ ومن يبعده عن الصراط المستقيم، فأولئك هم الناقصون أنفسهم حظوظهم حقًّا، الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة، ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المقصود من إنزال الكتب السماوية العمل بمقتضاها لا تلاوتها باللسان وترتيلها فقط، فإن ذلك نَبْذ لها.
• أن الله خلق في الإنسان من وقت تكوينه إدراك أدلة الوحدانية، فإذا كانت فطرته سليمة، ولم يدخل عليها ما يفسدها أدرك هذه الأدلة، وعمل بمقتضاها.
• في الآيات عبرة للموفَّقين للعمل بآيات القرآن؛ ليعلموا فضل الله عليهم في توفيقهم للعمل بها؛ لتزكو نفوسهم.
• في الآيات تلقين للمسلمين للتوجه إلى الله تعالى بطلب الهداية منه والعصمة من مزالق الضلال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (174)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية*

* 
*

*179 - ولقد أنشأنا لجهنم كثيرًا من الجن، وكثيرًا من الإنس؛ لعلمنا بأنهم سيعملون بعمل أهلها، لهم قلوب لا يدركون بها ما ينفعهم ولا ما يضرهم، ولهم أعين لا يبصرون بها آيات الله في الأنفس والآفاق فيعتبرون بها، ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها آيات الله فيتدبرون ما فيها، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات مثل البهائم في فقد العقل، بل هم أكثر بعدًا في الضلال من البهائم، أولئك هم الغافلون عن الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر.
180 - ولله -سبحانه- الأسماء الحسنى التي تدل على جلاله وكماله، فتوسَّلوا بها إلى الله في طلب ما تريدون وأثنوا عليه بها، واتركوا الذين يميلون عن الحق في هذه الأسماء بجعلها لغير الله، أو نفيها عنه، أو تحريف معناها أو تشبيه غيره بها، سنجزي هؤلاء الذين يميلون بها عن الحقِّ: العذاب المؤلم بما كانوا يعملون.
181 - وممن خَلَقْنا جماعة يهتدون في أنفسهم بالحق، ويدعون إليه غيرهم فيهتدون، ويحكمون به بالعدل فلا يجورون.
182 - والذين كذبوا بآياتنا، ولم يؤمنوا بها، بل جحدوها، سنفتح لهم أبواب الرزق لا إكرامًا لهم، بل لاستدراجهم حتى يتمادوا فيما هم عليه من الضلال، ثم يصيبهم عذابنا على حين غِرَّة.
183 - وأؤخر عنهم العقوبة حتى يظنوا أنهم غير معاقبين، فيستمروا على تكذيبهم وكفرهم حتى يُضاعَف عليهم العذاب، إن كيدي قوي، فأظهر لهم الإحسان، وأريد بهم الخذلان.
184 - أَوَلَم يتفكر هؤلاء المكذبون بآيات الله وبرسوله، فَيُعْمِلُوا عقولهم ليتضح لهم أن محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس بمجنون، إنما هو رسول من الله بعثه محذرًا من عذاب الله تحذيرًا بيِّنًا.
185 - أَوَلَم ينظر هؤلاء نظر اعتبار إلى ملك الله في السماوات والأرض، وينظروا إلى ما خلق الله فيهما من حيوان ونبات وغيرهما، وينظروا في آجالهم التي عسى أن تكون نهايتها قَرُبَتْ فيتوبوا قبل فوات الأوان، فإذا لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن وما فيه من وعد ووعيد فبأي كتاب غيره يؤمنون؟!
186 - من يخذله الله عن الهداية إلى الحق، ويضله الله عن الصراط المستقيم، فلا هادي له يهديه إليه، ويتركهم الله في ضلالهم وكفرهم يتحيرون لا يهتدون إلى شيء.
187 - يسألك هؤلاء المكذبون المُتَعنِّتون عن القيامة: أي وقت تقع ويستقر العلم بها؟ قل -يا محمد-: ليس علمها عندي ولا عند غيري، وإنما علمها عند الله وحده يظهرها لوقتها المقدر لها إلا الله، خفي أمر ظهورها على أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض، لا تأتيكم إلا فجأة، يسألونك عن الساعة كأنك حريص على العلم بها، وما علموا أنك لا تسأل عنها لكمال علمك بربك، قل لهم -يا محمد-: إنما علم الساعة عند الله وحده، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خَلَق الله للبشر آلات الإدراك والعلم -القلوب والأعين والآذان- لتحصيل المنافع ودفع المضار.
• الدعاء بأسماء الله الحسنى سبب في إجابة الدعاء، فيُدْعَى في كل مطلوب بما يناسب ذلك المطلوب، مثل: اللهمَّ تب عَلَيَّ يا تواب.
• التفكر في عظمة السماوات والأرض، والتوصل بهذا التفكر إلى أن الله تعالى هو المستحق للألوهية دون غيره؛ لأنه المنفرد بالصنع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (175)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية


 
*

*188 - قل -يا محمد-: لا أستطيع جلب خيرٍ لنفسي، ولا كشف سوء عنها، إلا ما شاء الله، وإنما ذلك إلى الله، ولا أعلم إلا ما علَّمني الله، فلا أعلم الغيب، ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لفعلت الأسباب التي أعلم أنها تجلب لي المصالح، وتدفع عني المفاسد؛ لِعِلمي بالأشياء قبل كونها وعلمي لما تؤول إليه، لست إلا رسولًا من عند الله، أخَوِّفُ من عقابه الأليم، وأبَشِّرُ بثوابه الكريم قومًا يؤمنون بأني رسول منه سبحانه وتعالى، ويُصَدِّقُونَ بما جئت به.
189 - هو الذي أوجدكم -أيها الرجال والنساء- من نفس واحدة هي آدم عليه السلام، وخلق من آدم عليه السلام زوجته حواء، خلقها من ضلعه ليأنس إليها، ويطمئن بها، فلما جامع زوجٌ زوجته حملت حملًا خفيفًا لا تشعر به؛ لأنه كان في بدايته، واستمرت على حملها هذا تمضي في حوائجها لا تجد ثقلًا، فلما أثقلت به حين كبر في بطنها دعا الزوجان ربهما قائلين: لئن أعطيتنا -يا ربنا- ولدًا صالح الخلقة تامَّها لنكونن من الشاكرين لنعمك.
190 - فلما استجاب الله دعاءهما، وأعطاهما ولدًا صالحًا كما دَعَوَا صَيَّرَا لله شركاء فيما وهبهما فَعَبَّدَا ولدهما لغيره، وسَمَّيَاهُ عبد الحارث، فتعالى الله وتنزه عن كل شريك، فهو المنفرد بالربوبية والألوهية.
191 - أيجعلون هذه الأصنام وغيرها شركاء لله في العبادة، وهم يعلمون أنها لا تخلق شيئًا فتستحق العبادة، بل هي مخلوقة، فكيف يجعلونها شركاء لله؟!
192 - ولا تقدر هذه المعبودات نصر عابديها، ولا تقدر نصر أنفسها، فكيف يعبدونها؟!
193 - وإن تدعوا -أيها المشركون- هذه الأصنام التي تتخذونها آلهة من دون الله إلى الهدى لا يجيبوكم إلى ما دعوتموهم إليه ولا يتبعوكم، فسواء عندها دعاؤكم لها وسكوتكم عنها؛ لأنها مجرد جمادات، لا تعقل، ولا تسمع، ولا تنطق.
194 - إن الذين تعبدونهم -أيها المشركون- من دون الله هم مخلوقون لله، مملوكون له، فهم أمثالكم في ذلك مع أنكم أفضل حالًا؛ لأنكم أحياء تنطقون وتمشون وتسمعون وتبصرون، وأصنامكم ليست كذلك، فادعوهم وليردوا عليكم الجواب إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدَّعونه لهم.
195 - ألهؤلاء الأصنام الذين اتخذتموهم آلهة: أرجل يمشون بها فيسعون في حوائجكم؟ أم لهم أيد يدفعون بها عنكم بقوة؟ أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها ما كاب عنكم فيخبرونكم؟ أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها ما خفي عنكم فيوصلون علمه لكم؟ فإن كانت معطلة من ذلك كله فكيف تعبدونها رجاء جلب نفع أو دفع ضر؟! قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: ادعوا من ساويتموهم بالله، ثم احتالوا لضري، ولا تمهلوني.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات بيان جهل من يقصد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويدعوه لحصول نفع أو دفع ضر؛ لأن النفع إنما يحصل مِن قِبَلِ ما أرسل به من البشارة والنذارة.
• جعل الله بمنَّته من نوع الرجل زوجه؛ ليألفها ولا يجفو قربها ويأنس بها؛ لتتحقق الحكمة الإلهية في التناسل.
• لا يليق بالأفضل الأكمل الأشرف من المخلوقات وهو الإنسان أن يشتغل بعبادة الأخس والأرذل من الحجارة والخشب وغيرها من الآلهة الباطلة.
• الواجب على العاقل عبادة الله تعالى؛ لأنه هو الذي يحقق له منافع الدين بإنزال الكتاب المشتمل على العلوم العظيمة في الدّين، ومنافع الدّنيا بتولّي الصالحين من عباده وحفظه لهم ونصرته إياهم، فلا تضرّهم عداوة من عاداهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (176)
(سُوْرَةُ الأعراف)
مكية

*




*196 - إن نصيري ومُعيني الله الذي يحفظني، فلا أرجو غيره، ولا أخاف شيئًا من أصنامكم، فهو الذي نزل عليَّ القرآن هدى للناس، وهو الذي يتولى الصالحين من عباده، فيحفظهم وينصرهم.
197 - والذين تدعونهم -أيها المشركون- من هذه الأصنام لا يقدرون على نصركم، ولا يقدرون على نصر أنفسهم، فهم عاجزون، فكيف تدعونه من دون الله؟!
198 - وإن تدعوا -أيها المشركون- أصنامكم التي تعبدونها من دون الله إلى الاستقامة لا يسمعوا دعاءكم، وتراهم يقابلونك بأعين مصورة، وهي جماد لا تبصر، فقد كانوا يصنعون تماثيل على هيئة بني آدم أو الحيوانات، ولها أيد وأرجل وأعين، لكنها جامدة، لا حياة فيها ولا حركة.
199 - اقبل -أيها الرسول- من الناس ما سمحت به أنفسهم، وما سهل عليهم من الأعمال والأخلاق، ولا تكلفهم ما لا تسمح به طبائعهم، فإن ذلك ينفِّرهم، وَأْمُرْ بكل قول جميل وفعل حسن، وأعرض عن الجاهلين، فلا تقابلهم بجهلهم، فمن آذاك فلا تؤذه، ومَن حَرَمَكَ فلا تَحْرمْه.
200 - وإذا أحسسَت -أيها الرسول- أن الشيطان أصابك بوسوسة أو تَثْبيط عن فعل الخير فالتجئ إلى الله، واعتصم به، فإنه سميع لما تقوله، عليم بالتجائك، فسيحميك من الشيطان.
201 - إن الذين اتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه إذا أصابتهم وسوسة من الشيطان فأذنبوا؛ تذكروا عظمة الله وعقابه للعصاة وثوابه للمطيعين، فتابوا من ذنوبهم، وأنابوا إلى ربهم، فإذا هم قد استقاموا على الحق، وصَحَوْا مما كانوا عليه، وانتهوا.
202 - وإخوان الشياطين من الفجار والكفار لا يزال الشياطين يزيدونهم في الضلال بذنب بعد ذنب، ولا يُمْسِكُ، لا الشياطين عن الإغواء والإضلال، ولا الفجار من الإنس عن الانقياد وفعل الشر.
203 - وإذا جئت -أيها الرسول- بآية كذبوك وأعرضوا عنها، وإن لم تأتهم بآية قالوا: هلَّا اخترعت آية من عندك واختلقتها، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: ليس لي أن آتي بآية من تلقاء نفسي، ولا أتبع إلا ما يوحيه الله إلي، هذا القرآن الذي أقرؤه عليكم حجج وبراهين من الله خالقكم ومدبر شؤونكم، وإرشاد ورحمة للمؤمنين من عباده، وأما غير المؤمنين فهم ضُلَّالٌ أشقياء.
204 - وإذا قُرئ القرآن فاستمعوا لقراءته، ولا تتكلموا، ولا تنشغلوا بغيره؛ رجاء أن يرحمكم الله.
205 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- الله ربك متذللًا متواضعًا خائفًا، واجعل دعاءك وسطًا بين رفع الصوت وخفضه في أول النهار وآخره لفضل هذين الوقتين، ولا تكن من الغافلين عن ذكر الله تعالى.
206 - إن الذين عند ربك -أيها الرسول- من الملائكة لا يترفعون عن عبادته سبحانه، بل ينقادون لها مذعنين لا يفترون، وهم يُنزِّهون الله بالليل والنهار عما لا يليق به، وله وحده يسجدون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات بشارة للمسلمين المستقيمين على صراط نبيهم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأن ينصرهم الله كما نصر نبيه وأولياءه.
• في الآيات جماع الأخلاق، فعلى العبد أن يعفو عمن ظلمه، ويعطي من حرمه، ويصل من قطعه.
• على العبد إذا مَسَّه سوء من الشيطان -فأذنب بفعل محرم، أو ترك واجب- أن يستغفر الله تعالى، ويستدرك ما فرط منه بالتوبة النصوح والحسنات الماحية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (177)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة*

** 

*سورة الأنفال
- مَدنيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان أحكام الجهاد وعوامل النصر والهزيمة من خلال غزوة بدر.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يسألك أصحابك -أيها الرسول- عن الغنائم، كيف قسمتها؟ وعلى من تكون القسمة؟ قل -أيها الرسول- مجيبًا سؤالهم: الغنائم لله ورسوله، وحكمها لله ولرسوله في التصَرُّف والتوزيع، فما عليكم إلا الانقياد والاستسلام، فاتقوا الله -أيها المؤمنون- بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأصلحوا ما بينكم من التقاطع والتدابر بالتواد والتواصل وحسن الخلق والعفو، والْزَمُوا طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا؛ لأن الإيمان يبعث على الطاعة والبعد عن المعصية. وكان هذا السؤال بعد وقعة بدر.
2 - إنما المؤمنون حقًّا الذين إذا ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى خافت قلوبهم؛ فانساقت قلوبهم وأبدانهم للطاعة، وإذا قُرِئَتْ عليهم آيات الله تدبروها فازدادوا إيمانًا إلى إيمانهم، وعلى ربهم وحده يعتمدون في جَلْب مصالحهم ودَفْع مفاسدهم.
3 - الذين يداومون على أداء الصلاة بصفتها التامة في أوقاتها، رزقناهم يخرجون النفقات الواجبة والمستحبة.
4 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم المؤمنون حقًّا؛ لجمعهم بين خصال الإيمان والإسلام الظاهرة، وجزاؤهم منازل عالية عند ربهم، ومغفرة لذنوبهم ورزق كريم، وهو ما أعده الله لهم من النعيم.
5 - كما أن الله سبحانه وتعالى انتزع منكم قسمة الغنائم بعد اختلافكم في قسمتها وتنازعكم فيها، وجعلها إليه وإلى رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، كذلك أمَرَكَ ربك -أيها الرسول- بالخروج من المدينة للقاء المشركين بوحي أنزله عليك، مع كراهة طائفة من المؤمنين لذلك.
6 - تُجَادِلُكَ -أيها الرسول الطائفة من المؤمنين في قتال المشركين بعدما اتضح لهم أنه واقع، كأنما يُسَاقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون إليه عيانًا، وذلك لشدة كراهتهم للخروج للقتال؛ لأنهم لم يأخذوا له أهبته، ولم يعدوا له عدته.
7 - واذكروا -أيها المؤمنون المجادلون- إذ يعدكم الله أنه سيكون لكم الظفر بإحدى طائفتي المشركين، وهي إما العِير وما تحمله من أموال فتأخذونه غنيمة، وإما النفِير فتقاتلونهم وتُنْصَرُونَ عليهم، وتحبون أنتم أن تظفروا بالعِير لسهولة الاستيلاء عليها ويُسْرِه دون قتال، ويريد الله أن يحق الحق بأمركم بالقتال؛ لتقتلوا صناديد المشركين، وتأسروا كثيرًا منهم حتى تظهر قوة الإسلام.
8 - ليحق الله الحق بإظهار الإسلام وأهله، وذلك بما يظهره من الشواهد على صدقه، وليبطل سبحانه الباطل بما يظهر من البراهين على بطلانه، ولو كره المشركون ذلك، فالله مُظْهِره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ينبغي للعبد أن يتعاهد إيمانه ويُنمِّيه؛ لأن الإيمان يزيد وينقص، فيزيد بفعل الطاعة وينقص بضدها.
• الجدال محله وفائدته عند اشتباه الحق والتباس الأمر، فأما إذا وضح وبان فليس إلا الانقياد والإذعان.
• أَمْر قسمة الغنائم متروك للرّسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والأحكام مرجعها إلى الله تعالى ورسوله لا إلى غيرهما.
• إرادة تحقيق النّصر الإلهي للمؤمنين؛ لإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (178)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*9 - واذكروا يوم بدر حين طلبتم الغوث من الله بالنصر على عدوكم، فاستجاب الله لكم بأنه ممدكم -أيها المؤمنون- ومعينكم بألف من الملائكة، متتابعين يتبع بعضهم بعضًا.
10 - وما جعل الله الإمداد بالملائكة إلا بشارة لكم -أيها المؤمنون- بأنه ناصركم على عدوكم، ولتسكن قلوبكم موقنة بالنصر، وليس النصر بكثرة العَدَدِ، وتوافر العُدَدِ، وإنما النصر من عند الله سبحانه، إن الله عزيز في ملكه، لا يغالبه أحد، حكيم في شرعه وقَدَرِهِ.
11 - اذكروا -أيها المؤمنون- إذ يُلْقِي الله النعاس عليكم أمنًا مما حصل لكم من الخوف من عدوكم، وينزل عليكم مطرًا من السماء؛ ليطهركم من الأحداث، وليزيل عنكم وساوس الشيطان، وليثبِّت به قلوبكم لتثبت أبدانكم عند اللقاء، وليثبِّت به الأقدام بتلْبيد الأرض الرملية حتى لا تسيخ فيها الأقدام.
12 - إذ يوحي ربك -أيها النبي- إلى الملائكة الذين أمد الله بهم المؤمنين في بدر: أني معكم -أيها الملائكة- بالنصر والتأييد، فَقَوُّوا عزائم المؤمنين على قتال عدوهم، سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الخوف الشديد؛ فاضربوا -أيها المؤمنون- أعناق الكافرين ليموتوا، واضربوا مفاصلهم وأطرافهم ليتعطلوا عن قتالكم.
13 - ذلك الواقع بالكفار من القتل وضرب الأطراف سببه أنهم خالفوا الله ورسوله، فلم يأتمروا بما أمروا به، ولم ينتهوا عما نهوا عنه، ومن يخالف الله ورسوله في ذلك فإن الله شديد العقاب له في الدنيا بالقتل والأسر، وفي الآخرة بالنار.
14 - ذلكم العذاب المذكور لكم -أيها المخالفون لله ورسوله- فذوقوه مُعَجَّلًا لكم في الحياة الدنيا، وفي الآخرة لكم عذاب النار إن متم على كفركم وعنادكم.
15 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، إذا قابلتم المشركين في القتال متقاربين فلا تنهزموا عنهم، وتولوهم ظهوركم هاربين، ولكن اثبتوا في وجوههم، واصبروا على لقائهم، فالله معكم بنصره وتأييده.
16 - ومن يولهم ظهره فارًّا منهم غير منعطف لقتالهم بأن يريهم الفَرَّ مكيدة منه، وهو يريد الكَرَّ عليهم، أو غير مُنضم إلى جماعة من المسلمين حاضرة يستنجد بها؛ فقد رجع بغضب من الله، واستحقه، ومقامه في الآخرة جهنم، وبئس المصير مصيره، وبئس المُنْقَلب مُنْقَلبه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات اعتناء الله العظيم بحال عباده المؤمنين، وتيسير الأسباب التي بها ثبت إيمانهم، وثبتت أقدامهم، وزال عنهم المكروه والوساوس الشيطانية.
• أن النصر بيد الله، ومِن عنده سبحانه، وهو ليس بكثرة عَدَدٍ ولا عُدَدٍ مع أهمية هذا الإعداد.
• الفرار من الزحف من غير عذر من أكبر الكبائر.
• في الآيات تعليم المؤمنين قواعد القتال الحربية، ومنها: طاعة الله والرسول، والثبات أمام الأعداء، والصبر عند اللقاء، وذِكْر الله كثيرًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (179)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة*

* 
*

*17 - فلم تقتلوا -أيها المؤمنون- يوم بدر المشركين بحولكم وقوتكم، ولكن الله أعانكم على ذلك، وما رميت -أيها النبي- المشركين حين رميتهم، ولكن الله هو الذي رماهم حين أوصل رميتك إليهم، وليختبر المؤمنين بما أنعم عليهم من إظهارهم على عدوهم مع ما هم فيه من قلة العَدَدِ والعُدَدِ ليشكروه، إن الله سميع لدعائكم وأقوالكم، عليم بأعمالكم، وبما فيه صلاحكم.
18 - ذلك المذكور من قتل المشركين، ورميهم حتى انهزموا وولوا هاربين، والإنعام على المؤمنين بإظهارهم على عدوهم؛ هو من الله، والله مُضْعِف كيد الكافرين الذين يكيدونه للإسلام.
19 - إن تطلبوا -أيها المشركون- أن يوقع الله عذابه وبأسه على الظالمين المعتدين فقد أوقع الله عليكم ما طلبتم، فأنزل بكم ما كان نكالًا لكم وعبرة للمتقين، وإن تكفوا عن طلب ذلك فهو خير لكم، فربما أمهلكم ولم يعجل انتقامه منكم، وإن تعودوا إلى طلبه وإلى قتال المؤمنين نعد بإيقاع العذاب عليكم وبنصر المؤمنين، ولن تغني عنكم جماعتكم ولا أنصاركم ولو كانت كثيرة العَدَدِ والعُدَدِ مع قلة المؤمنين، وإن الله مع المؤمنين بالنصر والتأييد، ومن كان الله معه فلا غالب له.
20 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا رسوله بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه، ولا تعرضوا عنه بمخالفة أمره وإتيان نهيه، وأنتم تسمعون آيات الله تقرأ عليكم.
21 - ولا تكونوا -أيها المؤمنون- مثل المنافقين والمشركين الذين إذا تُلِيت عليهم آيات الله قالوا: سمعنا بآذاننا ما يتلى علينا من القرآن، وهم لا يسمعون سماع تدبر واتعاظ؛ فينتفعوا بما سمعوه.
22 - إن شر من يَدِبّ على وجه الأرض من الخلق عند الله هم الصُّمُّ الذين لا يسمعون الحق سماع قَبول، البُكْم الذين لا ينطقون، فهم الذين لا يدركون عن الله أوامره ولا نواهيه.
23 - ولو علم الله أن في هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين خيرًا لأسمعهم سماعًا ينتفعون به، ويتعقَّلون عنده الحجج والبراهين، ولكنه علم أنه لا خير فيهم، ولو أنه سبحانه أسمعهم -على سبيل الفرض والتقدير- لتولوا عن الإيمان عنادًا، وهم معرضون.
24 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، استجيبوا لله ولرسوله بالانقياد لما أمرا به والاجتناب لِمَا نهيا عنه، إذا دعاكم لِمَا فيه حياتكم من الحق، وأيقنوا أن الله قادر على كل شي، فهو قادر أن يحول بينكم وبين الانقياد للحق إذا أردتموه بعد رفضكم له، فبادروا إليه، وأيقنوا أنكم إلى الله وحده تحشرون يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم التي عملتموها في الدنيا.
25 - واحذروا -أيها المؤمنون- عذابًا لا ينال العاصي منكم وحده، بل يناله وينال غيره، وذلك حين يظهر الظلم فلا يُغَيَّرُ، وأَيْقِنُوا أن الله قوي العقاب لمن عصاه؛ فاحذروا من معصيته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من كان الله معه فهو المنصور وإن كان ضعيفًا قليلًا عدده، وهذه المعية تكون بحسب ما قام به المؤمنون من أعمال الإيمان.
• المؤمن مطالب بالأخذ بالأسباب المادية، والقيام بالتكليف الذي كلفه الله، ثم يتوكل على الله، ويفوض الأمر إليه، أما تحقيق النتائج والأهداف فهو متروك لله عز وجل.
• في الآيات دليل على أن الله تعالى لا يمنع الإيمان والخير إلا عمَّن لا خير فيه، وهو الذي لا يزكو لديه هذا الإيمان ولا يثمر عنده.
• على العبد أن يكثر من الدعاء: يا مُقلِّب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك، يا مُصرِّف القلوب اصرف قلبي إلى طاعتك.
• أَمَرَ الله المؤمنين ألا يُقِرُّوا المنكر بين أظهرهم فيعُمَّهم العذاب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (180)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة* 

* 
*

*36 - واذكروا -أيها المؤمنون- حين كنتم في مكة قليلي العدد، يستضعفكم أهلها، ويقهرونكم، تخافون أن يأخذكم أعداؤكم بسرعة، فضمكم الله إلى مأوى تأوون إليه وهو المدينة، وقَوَّاكم بالنصر على أعدائكم في مواطن الحرب التي منها بدر، ورزقكم من الطيبات، ومن جملتها الغنائم التي أخذتموها من أعدائكم، لعلكم تشكرون لله نعمه، فيزيدكم منها، ولا تكفرونها فيسلبها منكم، ويعذبكم.
27 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، لا تخونوا الله والرسول بترك الامتثال للأوامر وعدم اجتناب النواهي، ولا تخونوا ما ائْتُمِنْتُم عليه من الدين وغيره، وأنتم تعلمون أن ما قمتم به خيانة؛ فتكونوا من الخائنين. ولما كانت محبة الأموال والأولاد تدفع العبد إلى الخيانة أخبر الله أنهما فتنة، فقال:
28 - واعلموا -أيها المؤمنون- أن أموالكم وأولادكم إنما هي ابتلاء من الله لكم واختبار، فقد تصدُّكم عن العمل للآخرة، وتحملكم على الخيانة، واعلموا أن الله عنده ثواب عظيم، فلا تُفَوِّتُوا عليكم هذا الثواب بمراعاة أموالكم وأولادكم والخيانة من أجلهم.
29 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، اعلموا أنكم إن تتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه يجعل لكم ما تُفرِّقون به بين الحق والباطل، فلا يَلْتَبسان عليكم، ويَمْحُ عنكم ما اجترحتموه من السيئات، ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم، والله ذو الفضل العظيم، ومن فضله العظيم جنته التي أعدها للمتقين من عباده.
30 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين تَمَالأ عليك المشركون ليكيدوا لك بحبسك أو بقتلك أو نفيك من بلدك إلى بلد غيره، ويكيدونك ويرد الله كيدهم عليهم، ويمكر الله، والله خير الماكرين.
31 - وإذا قُرِئت عليهم آياتنا قالوا عنادًا للحق وترفعًا عليه: قد سمعنا مثل هذا من قبل، لو نشاء قول مثل هذا القرآن لقلناه، ما هذا القرآن الذي سمعناه إلا كاذيب الأولين؛ فلن نؤمن به.
32 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذا قال المشركون: اللَّهُمَّ إن كان ما جاء به محمد حقًّا فأسقط علينا حجارة من السماء تهلكنا، أو ائتنا بعذاب شديد. قالوا ذلك مبالغة في الجحود والإنكار.
33 - وما كان الله ليعذب أمتك -سواء من كان منهم من أمة الاستجابة أو من أمة الدعوة- بعذاب يستأصلهم وأنت -يا محمد- حي موجود بين ظهرانيهم، فوجودك بينهم أمان لهم من العذاب، وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون الله من ذنوبهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الشكر نعمة عظيمة يزيد بها فضل الله تعالى، وينقص عند إغفالها.
• للأمانة شأن عظيم في استقامة أحوال المسلمين، ما ثبتوا عليها وتخلقوا بها، وهي دليل نزاهة النفس واعتدال أعمالها.
• ما عند الله من الأجر على كَفِّ النفس عن المنهيات، خير من المنافع الحاصلة عن اقتحام المناهي لأجل الأموال والأولاد.
• في الآيات بيان سفه عقول المعرضين؛ لأنهم لم يقولوا: اللَّهُمَّ إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فاهدنا إليه.
• في الآيات فضيلة الاستغفار وبركته، , وأنه من موانع وقوع العذاب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (181)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة* 



*34 - وأي شيء يمنع من عذابهم وقد ارتكبوا ما يوجب عذابهم من منعهم الناس عن المسجد الحرام أن يطوفوا به أو يُصلُّوا فيه؟ وما كان المشركون أولياء الله، فليس أولياءَ الله إلا المتقون الذين يتقونه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ولكن أكثر المشركين لا يعلمون حين ادعوا أنهم أولياؤه، وهم ليسوا بأوليائه.
35 - وما كان صلاة المشركين عند المسجد الحرام إلا صَفِيرًا وتَصْفِيقًا، فذوقوا -أيها المشركون- العذاب بالقتل والأسر يوم بدر بسبب كفركم بالله، وتكذيبكم لرسوله.
36 - إن الذين كفروا بالله ينفقون أموالهم لمنع الناس عن دين الله، فسينفقونها ولن يتحقق لهم ما أرادوا، ثم تكون عاقبة إنفاقهم لأموالهم ندامة؛ لفواتها وفوات المقصود من إنفاقها، ثم يُغْلَبُونَ بانتصار المؤمنين عليهم، والذين كفروا بالله يُسَاقون إلى جهنم يوم القيامة، فيدخلونها خالدين فيها مخلدين.
37 - يُسَاق هؤلاء الكفار الذين ينفقون أموالهم للصد عن سبيل الله إلى نار جهنم ليفصل الله فريق الكفار الخبيث عن فريق المؤمنين الطيب، وليجعل الخبيث من الأشخاص والأعمال والأموال بعضه فوق بعض متراكبًا متراكمًا، فيجعله في نار جهنم، أولئك هم الخاسرون؛ لأنهم خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة.
38 - قل -أيها الرسول- للذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله من قومك: إن يكفُّوا عن كفرهم بالله وبرسوله، وعن صدهم عن سبيل الله من آمن به؛ يغفر الله لهم ما قد سبق من ذنوبهم، فالإسلام يهدم ما قبله، وإن يعودوا إلى كفرهم فقد سبقت سُنَّة الله في الأولين أنهم إذا كذبوا واستمروا على كفرهم عاجلهم بالعقوبة.
39 - وقاتلوا -أيها المؤمنون- أعداءكم من الكفار حتى لا يكون شرك ولا صد للمسلمين عن دين الله، ويكون الدين والطاعة لله شريك له فيها، فإن انتهى الكفار عما كانوا عليه من الشرك والصد عن سبيل الله فدعوهم، فإن الله مطلع على أعمالهم، لا تخفى عليه خافية.
40 - وإن انصرفوا عما أُمِرُوا به من الانتهاء عن الكفر والصد عن سبيل الله، فَأَيْقِنُوا -أيها المؤمنون- أن الله ناصركم عليهم، نعم المولى لمن والاه، ونعم الناصر لمن نصره، فمن والاه فاز، ومن نصره انتصر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصد عن المسجد الحرام جريمة عظيمة يستحق فاعلوه عذاب الدنيا قبل عذاب الآخرة.
• عمارة المسجد الحرام وولايته شرف لا يستحقه إلّا أولياء الله المتقون.
• في الآيات إنذار للكافرين بأنهم لا يحصلون من إنفاقهم أموالهم في الباطل على طائل، وسوف تصيبهم الحسرة وشدة الندامة.
• دعوة الله تعالى للكافرين للتوبة والإيمان دعوة مفتوحة لهم على الرغم من استمرار عنادهم.
• من كان الله مولاه وناصره فلا خوف عليه، ومن كان الله عدوًّا له فلا عِزَّ له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (182)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*41 - واعلموا -أيها المؤمنون- أن ما أخذتم من شيء من الكفار قهرًا في الجهاد في سبيل الله فإنه يقسم خمسة أخماس، أربعة أخماس منها تقسم على المجاهدين، والخمس الباقي يقسم خمسة أقسام: قسم لله ورسوله يصرف في المصارف العامة للمسلمين، وقسم لقرابة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من بني هاشم وبني المطلب، وقسم لليتامى، وقسم للفقراء والمساكين، وقسم للمسافرين الذين انقطعت بهم السبل، إن كنتم آمنتم بالله، وبما أنزلنا على عبدنا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم بدر الذي فَرَّق الله به بين الحق والباطل حين نصركم على أعدائكم، والله الذي نصركم قدير على كل شيء.
42 - واذكروا حين كنتم بالجانب الأدنى من الوادي مما يلي المدينة، والمشركون بالجانب الأقصى منه مما يلي مكة، والعِير في مكان أسفل منكم مما يلي ساحل البحر الأحمر، ولو تواعدتم أنتم والمشركون على أن تلتقوا في بدر لخالف بعضكم بعضًا، ولكنه سبحانه جمع بينكم في بدر على غير تواعد؛ ليُتِمّ أمرًا كان مفعولًا وهو نصر المؤمنين، وخذلان الكافرين، وإعزاز دينه وإذلال الشرك؛ ليموت من مات منهم بعد قيام الحجة عليه بنصر المؤمنين عليهم مع قلة عددهم وعدتهم، يعيش من عاش عن بينة وحجة أظهرها الله له، فلا يبقى لأحد على الله حجة يحتج بها، والله سميع لأقوال الجميع، عليم بأفعالهم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.
43 - اذكر -أيها الرسول- من نعم الله عليك وعلى المؤمنين إذ أراك الله المشركين في منامك قليلي العدد، فأطلعت المؤمنين على ذلك فاستبشروا به خيرًا، وقويت عزائمهم على لقاء عدوهم وقتاله، ولو أنه سبحانه أراك المشركين في منامك كثيرًا لضعفت عزائم أصحابك، وخافوا القتال، ولكنه سَلَّم من ذلك، فعصمهم من الفشل، فقلَّلهم في عين رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، إنه عليم بما تنطوي عليه القلوب، وبما تخفيه النفوس.
44 - واذكروا -أيها المؤمنون- إذ يريكم الله المشركين حين التقيتم بهم قليلًا، فجرأكم على الإقدام على قتالهم، ويقللكم في أعينهم فيتقدمون لقتالكم، ولا يفكرون في الرجوع ليقضي الله أمرًا كان مفعولًا بالانتقام من المشركين بالقتل والأسر، والإنعام على المؤمنين بالنصر والظفر بالأعداء، وإلى الله وحده ترجع الأمور، فيجازي المسيء على إساءته، والمحسن على إحسانه.
45 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله، إذا واجهتم جماعة من الكفار فاثبتوا عند لقائهم ولا تجبنوا، واذكروا الله كثيرًا وادعوه، فهو القادر على نصركم عليهم؛ رجاء أن يُنِيلكم ما تطلبون، ويجنبكم ما تحذرون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الغنائم لله يجعلها حيث شاء بالكيفية التي يريد، فليس لأحد شأن في ذلك.
• من أسباب النصر تدبير الله للمؤمنين بما يعينهم على النصر، والصبر والثبات والإكثار من ذكر الله.
• قضاء الله نافذ وحكمته بالغة وهي الخير لعباد الله وللأمة كلها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (183)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة

* 

*46 - والزموا طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله في أقوالكم وأفعالكم وجميع أحوالكم، ولا تختلفوا في الرأي؛ فإن الاختلاف سبب لضعفكم وجبنكم، وذهاب قوتكم، واصبروا عند لقاء عدوكم، إن الله مع الصابرين بالنصر والتأييد والعون، ومن كان الله معه فهو الغالب والمنتصر لا محالة.
47 - ولا تكونوا مثل المشركين الذين خرجوا من مكة كِبْرًا ومراءاة للناس، ويصدون الناس عن دين الله، ويمنعونهم من الدخول فيه، والله بما يعملون محيط، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
48 - واذكروا -أيها المؤمنون- من نعم الله عليكم أن حسَّن الشيطان للمشركين أعمالهم، فشجعهم على ملاقاة المسلمين وقتالهم، وقال لهم: لا غالب لكم اليوم، وإني ناصركم، ومُجِيركم من عدوكم، فلما التقى الفريفان: فريق المؤمنين معهم الملائكة ينصرونهم، وفريق المشركِين معهم الشيطان الذي سيخذلهم؛ ولَّى الشيطان هاربًا، وقال للمشركين: إني بريء منكم، إني أرى الملائكة الذين جاؤوا لنصرة المؤمنين، إني أخاف أن يهلكني الله، والله شديد العقاب، فلا يقدر على تحمل عقابه أحد.
49 - واذكروا إذ يقول المنافقون وضعفة الإيمان: خدع هؤلاء المسلمين دينُهُم الذي يعدهم بالنصر على أعدائهم مع قلة العدد وضعف العدة، وكثرة عدد أعدائهم وقوة عتادهم، ولم يُدْرِكْ هؤلاء أن من يعتمد على ويثق بما وعد به من النصر فإن الله ناصره، ولن يخذله مهما كان ضعفه، والله عزيز لا يغالبه أحد، حكيم في قدره وشرعه.
50 - ولو تشاهد -أيها الرسول- الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله حين تقبض الملائكة أرواحهم، وتنتزعها وهم يضربون وجوههم إذا أقبلوا، ويضربون أدبارهم إذا ولوا هاربين، ويقولون لهم: ذوقوا -أيها الكافرون- العذاب المحرق، لو تشاهد ذلك لشاهدت أمرًا عظيمًا.
51 - ذلك العذاب المؤلم عند قبض أرواحكم -أيها الكفار-، والعذاب المحرق في قبوركم وفي الآخرة، سببه ما كسبت أيديكم في الدنيا، فالله لا يظلم الناس، وإنما يحكم بينهم بالعدل فهو الحَكَم العدل.
52 - وليس هذا العذاب النازل بهؤلاء الكافرين خاصًّا بهم، بل هو سُنَّة الله التي أمضاها على الكافرين في كل زمان ومكان، فقد أصاب آل فرعون والأمم من قبلهم حين كفروا بآيات الله سبحانه، فأخذهم الله بسبب ذنوبهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر، فأنزل بهم عقابه، إن الله قوي لا يقهر ولا يغلب، شديد العقاب لمن عصاه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• البَطَر مرض خطير ينْخَرُ في تكوين شخصية الإنسان، ويُعَجِّل في تدمير كيان صاحبه.
• الصبر يعين على تحمل الشدائد والمصاعب، وللصبر منفعة إلهية، وهي إعانة الله لمن صبر امتثالًا لأمره، وهذا مشاهد في تصرفات الحياة.
• التنازع والاختلاف من أسباب انقسام الأمة، وإنذار بالهزيمة والتراجع، وذهاب القوة والنصر والدولة.
• الإيمان يوجب لصاحبه الإقدام على الأمور الهائلة التي لا يُقْدِم عليها الجيوش العظام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (184)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة 

*


*53 - ذلك العقاب الشديد بسبب أن الله إذا أنعم على قوم نعمة من عنده لم ينزعها منهم حتى يغيروا أنفسهم من حالها الطيب من الإيمان والاستقامة وشكر النعم إلى حال سيئة من الكفر بالله ومعصيته وكفران نعمه، وأن الله سميع لأقوال عباده، عليم بأفعالهم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء.
54 - شأن هؤلاء الكافرين كشأن غيرهم ممن كفر بالله مثل آل فرعون والأمم المكذبة من قبلهم، كذبوا بآيات ربهم، فأهلكهم الله بسبب ما ارتكبوه من المعاصي، وأهلك الله آل فرعون بالغرق في البحر، وكل من آل فرعون والأمم من قبلهم كانوا ظالمين بسبب كفرهم بالله وشركهم به، فاستوجبوا بذلك عقابه سبحانه، فأوقعه عليهم.
55 - أن شَرَّ من يَدِبُّ على الأرض هم الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله، فهم لا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية؛ لإصرارهم على الكفر، فقد تعطلت فيهم وسائل الهداية من عقل وسمع وبصر.
56 - الذين عقدت معهم العهود والمواثيق -كبني قريظة-، ثم ينقضون ما عاهدتهم عليه في كل مرة، وهم لا يخافون الله، فلا يوفون بعهودهم ولا يلتزمون بالمواثيق المأخوذة عليهم.
57 - فإن قابلت -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء الناقضين لعهودهم في الحرب فنكل بهم أشد تَنْكِيل حتى يسمع بذلك غيرهم، لعلهم يعتبرون بحالهم، فيهابون قتالك ومظاهرة أعدائك عليك.
58 - وإن خفت -أيها الرسول- من قوم عاهدتهم غشًّا ونقضًا للعهد بأمارة تظهر لك فأعلمهم بطَرْح عهدهم حتى يستووا معك في العلم بذلك، ولا تباغتهم قبل إعلامهم، فإن مباغتتهم قبل إعلامهم من الخيانة، والله لا يحب الخائنين، بل يمقتهم، فاحذر أنت من الخيانة.
59 - ولا يظنن الذين كفروا أنهم فاتوا عقاب الله وأفلتوا منه، إنهم لا يفوتونه ولا يفلتون من عقابه، بل هو مدركهم ولاحق بهم.
60 - وأعدُّوا -أيها المؤمنون- ما قدرتم على إعداده من العدد والعدة؛ كالرمي، وأعدوا لهم ما حبستم من الخيل في سبيل الله، تُخوِّفون أعداء الله وأعداءكم من الكافرين الذين يتربصون بكم الدوائر، وتُخوِّفون به قومًا آخرين، لا تعلمونهم، ولا تعلمون ما يضمرون لكم من عداوة، بل الله وحده هو الذي يعلمهم، ويعلم ما يضمرون في أنفسهم، وما تنفقوا من مال قل أو كثر يخلفه الله عليكم في الدنيا، ويعطكم ثوابه كاملًا غير منقوص في الآخرة، فبادروا إلى الإنفاق في سبيله.
61 - وإن مالوا إلى الصلح وتَرْكِ قتالك، فَمِلْ -أيها الرسول- إليه، وعاهدهم، واعتمد على الله، وثق به، فلن يخذلك، إنه هو السميع لأقوالهم، العليم بنياتهم وأفعالهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من فوائد العقوبات والحدود المرتبة على المعاصي أنها سبب لازدجار من لم يعمل المعاصي، كما أنها زجر لمن عملها ألا يعاودها.
• من أخلاق المؤمنين الوفاء بالعهد مع المعاهدين، إلّا إن وُجِدت منهم الخيانة المحققة.
• يجب على المسلمين الاستعداد بكل ما يحقق الإرهاب للعدو من أصناف الأسلحة والرأي والسياسة.
• جواز السلم مع العدو إذا كان فيه مصلحة للمسلمين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (185)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*62 - وإن قصدوا بميلهم للصلح وترك القتال أن يخدعوك -أيها الرسول- بذلك ليستعدوا لقتالك، فإن الله كافيك مكرهم وخداعهم، هو الذي قَوَّاك بنصره، وقَوَّاك بنصر المؤمنين لك من المهاجرين والأنصار.
63 - وجمع بين قلوب المؤمنين الذين نصرك بهم بعد أن كانت متفرقة، لو أنفقت ما في الأرض من مال لتجمع بين قلوبهم المتفرقة ما جمعت بينها، لكن الله وحده جمع بينها، إنه عزيز في ملكه لا يغالبه أحد، حكيم في قدره وتدبيره وشرعه.
64 - يا أيها النبي إن الله كافيك شر أعدائك، وكافي المؤمنين معك، فثق بالله واعتمد عليه.
65 - يا أيها النبي حُثَّ المؤمنين على القتال وحُضَّهم عليه بما يقوي عزائمهم وينشط هممهم، إن يكن منكم -أيها المؤمنون- عشرون صابرون على مقاتلة الكفار يغلبوا مئتين من الكفار، وإن تكن منكم مئة صابرة يغلبوا ألفًا من الكافرين؛ ذلك بأن الكافرين قوم لا يفهمون سُنَّة الله بنصر أوليائه، ودَحْر أعدائه، ولا يدركون المقصود من القتال، فهم يقاتلون من أجل العلو في الدنيا.
66 - الآن خفف الله عنكم -أيها المؤمنون- لما علمه من ضعفكم، فخفف عنكم لطفًا منه بكم، فأوجب على الواحد منكم أن يثبت أمام اثنين من الكفار بدل عشرة منهم، فإن يكن منكم مئة صابرة على قتال الكفار يغلبوا مئتين، وإن يكن منكم ألف صابرون يغلبوا ألفين من الكفار بإذن الله، والله مع الصابرين من المؤمنين بالتأييد والنصر.
67 - ما ينبغي لنبي أن يكون له أسرى من الكفار الذين يقاتلونه حتى يُكْثِر القتل فيهم؛ ليدخل الرعب في قلوبهم حتى لا يعودوا إلى قتاله، تريدون -أيها المؤمنون- باتخاذ أسرى بدر أخذ الفداء، والله يريد الآخرة التي تُنَال بنصر الدين واعزازه، والله عزيز في ذاته وصفاته وقهره، لا يغالبه أحد، حكيم في قدره وشرعه.
68 - لولا كتاب من الله سبق به قضاؤه وقدره أنه أحل لكم الغنائم، وأباح لكم فداء الأسرى لأصابكم عذاب شديد من الله بسبب ما أخذتم من الغنيمة والفداء من الأسرى قبل نزول وحي من الله بإباحة ذلك.
69 - فكلوا -أيها المؤمنون- مما أخذتم من الكفار من غنيمة فهو حلال لكم، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، إن الله غفور لعباده المؤمنين، رحيم بهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات وَعْدٌ من الله لعباده المؤمنين بالكفاية والنصرة على الأعداء.
• الثبات أمام العدو فرض على المسلمين لا اختيار لهم فيه، ما لم يحدث ما يُرَخِّص لهم بخلافه.
• الله يحب لعباده معالي الأمور، ويكره منهم سَفْسَافَها، ولذلك حثهم على طلب ثواب الآخرة الباقي والدائم.
• مفاداة الأسرى أو المنّ عليهم بإطلاق سراحهم لا يكون إلا بعد توافر الغلبة والسلطان على الأعداء، وإظهار هيبة الدولة في وجه الآخرين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (186)
(سُوْرَةُ الأنفال)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*70 - يا أيها النبي، قل لمن وقع في أيديكم من أسرى المشركين الذين أسرتموهم يوم بدر: إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم بصد الخير، وصلاح النية يعطكم خيرًا مما أُخِذ منكم من الفداء فلا تحزنوا على ما أُخِذ منكم منه، ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم، والله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم به، وقد تحقق وعد الله للعباس عم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وغيره ممن أسلم.
71 - وإن يقصدوا -يا محمد- خيانتك بما يُظْهِرون لك من القول فقد خانوا الله من قبل، وقد نصرك الله عليهم، فَقُتِل منهم من قُتِل وأُسِر من أُسِر، فلينتظروا مثل ذلك إن عادوا، والله عليم بخلقه وبما يصلحهم، حكيم في تدبيره.
72 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وصدقوا رسوله وعملوا بشرعه، وهاجروا من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام، أو إلى مكان يعبدون الله فيه آمنين، وجاهدوا ببذل أموالهم وبذل أنفسهم لإعلاء كلمة الله، والذين أنزلوهم في منازلهم، ونصروهم -أولئك المهاجرون والذين نصروهم من أهل الدار بعضهم أولياء بعض في النصرة والمعونة، والذين آمنوا بالله ولم يهاجروا من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام ليس عليكم- أيها المؤمنون- أن تنصروهم وتحموهم حتى يهاجروا في سبيل الله، وإن ظلمهم الكفار فطلبوا منكم النصر فانصروهم على عدوهم، إلا إذا كان بينكم وبين عدوهم عهد لم ينقضوه، والله بما تعملون بصير، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
73 - والذين كفروا بالله يجمعهم الكفر، فيناصر بعضهم بعضًا، فلا يواليهم مؤمن، إن لم توالوا المؤمنين وتعادوا الكافرين تكن فتنة للمؤمنين حيث لم يجدوا من يناصرهم من إخوانهم في الدين، ويكن فساد في الأرض عظيم بالصد عن سبيل الله.
74 - والذين آمنوا بالله وهاجروا في سبيله، والذين آووا المهاجرين في سبيل الله ونصروهم، أولئك هم المتصفون بصفة الإيمان حقًّا، وجزاؤهم من الله مغفرة لذنوبهم، ورزق كريم منه، وهو الجنة.
75 - والذين آمنوا من بعد إيمان السابقين إلى الإسلام من المهاجرين والأنصار، وهاجروا من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام، وجاهدوا في سبيل الله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا وكلمة الذين كفروا السفلى، أولئك منكم -أيها المؤمنون-، لهم ما لكم من الحقوق، وعليهم ما عليكم من الواجبات، وأصحاب القرابة في حكم الله بعضهم أولى ببعض في الإرث من التوارث بالإيمان والهجرة الذي كان موجودًا سابقًا، إن الله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء، فهو يعلم ما يصلح لعباده، فيشرعه لهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• يجب على المؤمنين ترغيب الأسرى في الإيمان.
• تضمنت الآيات بشارة للمؤمنين باستمرار النصر على المشركين ما داموا آخذين بأسباب النصر المادية والمعنوية.
• إن المسلمين إذا لم يكونوا يدًا واحدة على أهل الكفر لم تظهر شوكتهم، وحدث بذلك فساد كبير.
• فضيلة الوفاء بالعهود والمواثيق في شرعة الإسلام، وإن عارض ذلك مصلحة بعض المسلمين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (187)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*

*سورة التوبة
- مَدَنيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
كشف أحوال الطوائف، بالمفاصلة مع الكافرين، وفضح المنافقين، وتمييز المؤمنين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - هذه براءة من الله، ومن رسوله، وإعلان بنهاية العهود التي عاهدتم -أيها المسلمون- عليها المشركين في جزيرة العرب.
2 - فسيروا -أيها المشركون- في الأرض مدة أربعة أشهر آمنين، ولا عهد لكم بعدها ولا أمان، وأيقنوا أنكم لن تفلتوا من عذاب الله وعقابه إن استمررتم على كفركم به، وأيقنوا أن الله مُذِل الكافرين بالقتل والأسر في الدنيا، وبدخول النار يوم القيامة. ويشمل هذا من نقضوا عهدهم، ومن كان عهدهم مطلقًا غير مؤقت، وأما من له عهد مؤقت ولو كان أكثر من أربعة أشهر فإنه يُتَم له عهده إلى مدته.
3 - وإعلام من الله، وإعلام من رسوله إلى جميع الناس يوم النحر أن الله سبحانه بريء من المشركين، وأن رسوله بريء كذلك منهم، فإن تبتم -أيها المشركون- من شرككم فتوبتكم خير لكم، وإن أعرضتم عن التوبة فأيقنوا أنكم لن تفوتوا الله، ولن تفلتوا من عقابه، وأخبر -أيها الرسول- الذين كفروا بالله بما يسوؤهم، وهو عذاب موجع ينتظرهم.
4 - إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين، ووفوا بعهدكم، ولم ينقصوا منه شيئًا، فهم مُسْتَثنَوْنَ من الحكم السابق، فأكملوا لهم الوفاء بعهدهم حتى تنقضي مدته، إن الله يحب المتقين بامتثال أوامره ومنها الوفاء بالعهد، وباجتناب نواهيه ومنها الخيانة.
5 - فإذا انتهت الأشهر الحرم التي أَمَّنْتُم فيها أعداءكم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث لقيتموهم، وحاصروهم في مَعاقِلِهم، وترصَّدوا لهم طرقهم، فإن تابوا إلى الله من الشرك، وأقاموا الصلاة، وأعطوا زكاة أموالهم؛ فقد أصبحوا إخوانكم في الإسلام؛ فاتركوا قتالهم، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم به.
6 - وإن دخل أحد من المشركين مباح الدم والمال وطلب جوارك -أيها الرسول- فأجبه إلى طلبه حتى يسمع القرآن، ثم أوصله إلى مكان يأمن فيه، ذلك أن الكفار قوم لا يعلمون حقائق هذا الدين، فإذا علموها من سماع قراءة القرآن ربما اهتدوا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيآت دليل واضح على حرص الإسلام على تسوية العلاقات الخارجية مع الأعداء على أساس من السّلم والأمن والتّفاهم.
• الإسلام يُقَدِّر العهود، ويوجب الوفاء بها، ويجعل حفظها نابعًا من الإيمان، وملازمًا لتقوى الله تعالى.
• أَنَّ إقامة الصّلاة وإيتاء الزكاة دليل على الإسلام، وأنهما يعصمان الدم والمال، ويوجبان لمن يؤدّيهما حقوق المسلمين من حفظ دمه وماله إلا بحق الإسلام؛ كارتكاب ما يوجب القتل من قتل النفس البريئة، وزنى الزّاني المُحْصَن، والرّدّة إلى الكفر بعد الإيمان.
• مشروعية الأمان؛ أي: جواز تأمين الحربي إذا طلبه من المسلمين؛ ليسمع ما يدلّ على صحّة الإسلام، وفي هذا سماحة وتكريم في معاملة الكفار، ودليل على إيثار السِّلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (188)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*7 - لا يصح أن يكون للمشركين بالله عهد وأمان عند الله وعند رسوله إلا عهد أولئك المشركين الذين عاهدتموهم -أيها المسلمون- عند المسجد الحرام في صلح الحديبية، فما أقاموا لكم على العهد الذي بينكم وبينهم ولم ينقضوه فأقيموا أنتم عليه ولا تنقضوه، إن الله يحب المتقين من عباده الذين يمتثلون أوامره، ويجتنبون نواهيه.
8 - كيف يكون لهم عهد وأمان وهم أعداؤكم، وإن يظفروا بكم لا يراعوا فيكم الله ولا قرابة، ولا عهدًا، بل يسومونكم سوء العذاب؟! يرضونكم بالكلام الحسن الذي تنطق به ألسنتهم، لكن قلوبهم لا تطاوع ألسنتهم، فلا يَفُون بما يقولون، وأكثرهم خارجون عن طاعة الله لنقضهم العهد.
9 - اعتاضوا، واستبدلوا عن اتباع آيات الله التي منها الوفاء بالعهود ثمنًا حقيرًا من حطام الدنيا الذي يتوصلون به إلى شهواتهم وأهوائهم، فصدوا أنفسهم عن اتباع الحق، وأعرضوا عنه، وصدوا غيرهم عن الحق، إنهم ساء عملهم الذي كانوا يعملون.
10 - لا يراعون اللهَ ولا قرابة ولا عهدًا في مؤمنٍ؛ لما هم عليه من العداوة، فهم متجاوزون لحدود الله؛ لما يتصفون به من الظلم والعدوان.
11 - فإن تابوا إلى الله من كفرهم، ونطقوا بالشهادتين، وأقاموا الصلاة، وأعطوا زكاة أموالهم -فقد صاروا مسلمين، وهم إخوتكم في الدين، لهم ما لكم وعليهم ما عليكم، ولا يحل لكم قتالهم، فإسلامهم يعصم دماءهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم، ونبين الآيات ونوضحها لقوم يعلمون، فهم الذين ينتفعون بها، وينفعون بها غيرهم.
12 - وإن نقض هؤلاء المشركون الذين عاهدتموهم على ترك القتال مدة معلومة عهودَهم ومواثيقَهم، وعابوا دينكم وانتقصوا منه فقاتلوهم، فهم أئمة الكفر وقادته، ولا عهود لهم، ولا مواثيق تحقن دماءهم، قاتلوهم رجاء أن ينتهوا عن كفرهم ونقضهم للعهود وانتقاصهم للدين.
13 - لمَ لا تقاتلون -أيها المؤمنون- قومًا نقضوا عهودهم ومواثيقهم، وسعوا في اجتماعهم في دار الندوة إلى إخراج الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من مكة، وهم بدؤوكم بالقتال أول مرة عندما أعانوا بَكْرًا حلفاء قريش على خُزَاعة حلفاء الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أتخافونهم، فلا تقدمون على قتالهم؟! فالله سبحانه أحق أن تخافوه إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دلَّت الآيات على أن قتال المشركين الناكثين العهد كان لأسباب كثيرة، أهمها: نقضهم العهد.
• في الآيات دليل على أن من امتنع من أداء الصلاة أو الزكاة فإنه يُقاتَل حتى يؤديهما، كما فعل أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه -.
• استدل بعض العلماء بقوله تعالى: {وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ} على وجوب قتل كل من طعن في الدّين عامدًا مستهزئًا به.
• في الآيات دلالة على أن المؤمن الذي يخشى الله وحده يجب أن يكون أشجع الناس وأجرأهم على القتال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (189)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*14 - قاتلوا -أيها المؤمنون- هؤلاء المشركين، فإنكم إن تقاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم، وذلك بقتلكم إياهم، ويذلهم بالهزيمة والأسر، وينصركم عليهم بجعل الغلبة لكم، ويبرئ داء صدور قوم مؤمنين لم يشهدوا القتال بما حصل لعدوهم من القتل والأسر والهزيمة ونصر المؤمنين عليهم.
15 - ويُبْعِد الغيظ عن قلوب عباده المؤمنين بما نالوه من النصر عليهم. ويتوب الله على من يشاء من هؤلاء المعاندين إن تابوا كما وقع من بعض أهل مكة يوم الفتح، والله عليم بصدق التائب منهم، حكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وتشريعه.
16 - أظننتم -أيها المؤمنون- أن يترككم الله دون ابتلاء؟! فالابتلاء سُنَّة من سننه، ستبتلون حتى يعلم الله علمًا ظاهرًا للعباد المجاهدين منكم بإخلاص لله، الذين لم يتخذوا من دون الله ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين بطانة من الكفار يوالونهم، وأصفياء منهم يوادونهم، والله خبير بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
17 - ما ينبغى للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله بالعبادة وأنواع الطاعة، وهم مُقِرُّون على أنفسهم بالكفر بما يظهرونه منه، أولئك بطلت أعمالهم لفقد شرط قبولها الذي هو الإيمان، وهم يوم القيامة سيدخلون النار ماكثين فيها أبدًا إلا إن تابوا من الشرك قبل موتهم.
18 - إنما يستحق عمارة المساجد ويقوم بحقها من آمن بالله وحده، ولم يشرك به أحدًا، وآمن بيوم القيامة، وأقام الصلاة وأعطى زكاة ماله، ولم يَخَفْ أحدًا إلا الله سبحانه، فهؤلاء هم الذين يُرْجى أن يكونوا مهتدين إلى الصراط المستقيم، وأما المشركون فهم أبعد ما يكونون عن ذلك.
19 - أجعلتم -أيها المشركون- القائمين على سقاية الحاج وعلى عمارة المسجد الحرام مثل من آمن بالله، ولم يشرك به أحدًا، وآمن بيوم القيامة، وجاهد بنفسه وماله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، وكلمة الذين كفروا السفلى، أجعلتموهم سواء في الفضل عند الله؟! لا يستوون أبدًا عند الله، والله لا يوفق الظالمين بالشرك، ولو كانوا يعملون أعمال خير كسقاية الحاج.
20 - الذين جمعوا بين الإيمان بالله والهجرة من بلاد الكفر إلى بلاد الإسلام، والجهاد في سبيل الله بالأموال والأنفس أعظم رتبة عند الله من غيرهم، وأولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم الظافرون بالجنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات دلالة على محبة الله لعباده المؤمنين واعتنائه بأحوالهم، حتى إنه جعل من جملة المقاصد الشرعية شفاء ما في صدورهم وذهاب غيظهم.
• شرع الله الجهاد ليحصل به هذا المقصود الأعظم، وهو أن يتميز الصادقون الذين لا يتحيزون إلا لدين الله من الكاذبين الذين يزعمون الإيمان.
• عُمَّار المساجد الحقيقيون هم من وُصِفوا بالإيمان الصادق، وبالقيام بالأعمال الصالحة التي أُمُّها الصلاة والزكاة، وبخشية الله التي هي أصل كل خير.
• الجهاد والإيمان بالله أفضل من سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام بدرجات كثيرة؛ لأن الإيمان أصل الدين، وأما الجهاد في سبيل الله فهو ذروة سنام الدين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (190)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*
 

*21 - يخبرهم الله ربهم بما يسرهم من رحمته، ومن إحلال رضوانه عليهم، فلا يسخط عليهم أبدًا، وبدخول جنات لهم فيها نعيم دائم لا ينقطع أبدًا.
22 - ماكثين في تلك الجنان مُكْثًا لا نهاية له، ثوابًا لهم على أعمالهم الصالحة التي كانوا يعملونها في الدنيا، إن الله عنده ثواب عظيم لمن امتثل أوامره، واجتنب نواهيه مخلصًا له الدين.
23 - يا أيها الذين أمنوا بالله واتبعوا ما جاء به رسوله، لا تصيِّروا آباءكم وإخوانكم في النسب وغيرهم من قرابتكم أصفياء توالونهم بإفشاء أسرار المؤمنين إليهم، والتشاور معهم؛ إن آثروا الكفر على الإيمان بالله وحده، ومن يصيِّرهم أولياء مع بقائهم على الكفر ويظهر لهم المودة فقد عصى الله، وظلم نفسه بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب المعصية.
24 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إن كان آباؤكم -أيها المؤمنون- وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وأقرباؤكم، وأموالكم التي اكتسبتموه، وتجارتكم التي تحبون رواجها، وتخافون كسادها، وبيوتكم التي ترضون المقام فيها -إن كان كل أولئك أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله، ومن الجهاد في سبيله فانتظروا ما ينزله الله بكم من العقاب والنكال، والله لا يوفق الخارجين عن طاعته للعمل بما يرضيه.
25 - لقد نصركم الله -أيها المؤمنون- على عدوكم من المشركين في غزوات كثيرة على قلة عددكم وضعف عدتكم حين توكلتم على الله وأخذتم بالأسباب، ولم تُعْجَبوا بكثرتكم، فلم تكن الكثرة سبب نصركم عليهم، وأما يوم حنين حين أعجبتكم كثرتكم، فقلتم: لن نُغْلَب اليوم من قِلَّة، فلم تنفعكم كثرتكم التي أعجبتكم شيئًا، فتغلّب عليكم عدوكم، وضاقت عليكم الأرض على سعتها، ثم وليتم عن أعدائكم فارين منهزمين.
26 - ثم بعد فراركم من عدوكم أنزل الله الطمأنينة على رسوله، وأنزلها على المؤمنين، فثبتوا للقتال، وأنزل ملائكة لم تروهم، وعذَّب الذين كفروا بما حصل لهم من القتل والأسر وأخذ الأموال وسبي الذراري، وذلك الجزاء الذي جوزي به هؤلاء هو جزاء الكافرين المكذبين لرسولهم المعرضين عما جاء به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مراتب فضل المجاهدين كثيرة، فهم أعظم درجة عند الله من كل ذي درجة، فلهم المزية والمرتبة العلية، وهم الفائزون الظافرون الناجون، وهم الذين يبشرهم ربهم بالنعيم.
• في الآيات أعظم دليل على وجوب محبة الله ورسوله، وتقديم هذه المحبة على محبة كل شيء.
• تخصيص يوم حنين بالذكر من بين أيام الحروب؛ لما فيه من العبرة بحصول النصر عند امتثال أمر الله ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحصول الهزيمة عند إيثار الحظوظ العاجلة على الامتثال.
• فضل نزول السكينة، فسكينة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سكينة اطمئنان على المسلمين الذين معه وثقة بالنصر، وسكينة المؤمنين سكينة ثبات وشجاعة بعد الجَزَع والخوف.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (191)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*27 - ثم إن من تاب من كفره وضلاله من بعد ذلك التعذيب فإن الله يتوب عليه، ويقبل توبته، والله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم، حيث يقبل منهم التوبة بعد الكفر وارتكاب المعاصي.
28 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسوله واتبعوا ما شرعه لهم، إنما المشركون نجس؛ لما فيهم من الكفر والظلم والأخلاق الذميمة والعادات السيئة؛ فلا يدخلوا الحرم المكي -ومن ضمنه المسجد الحرام- ولو كانوا حُجاجًا أو معتمرين بعد عامهم هذا الذي هو سنة تسع للهجرة، وإن خفتم -أيها المؤمنون- فقرًا بسبب انقطاع ما كانوا يجلبون إليكم من الأطعمة والتجارات المختلفة فإن الله سيكفيكم من فضله إن شاء، إن الله عليم بحالكم التي أنتم عليها، حكيم فيما يدبره لكم.
29 - قاتلوا -أيها المؤمنون- الكافرين الذين لا يؤمنون بالله إلهًا لا شريك له، يؤمنون بيوم القيامة، ولا يجتنبون ما حرمه الله ورسوله عليهم من الميتة ولحم الخنزير والخمر والربا، ولا يخضعون لما شرعه الله، من اليهود والنصارى حتى يعطوا الجزية بأيديهم أذلاء مقهورين.
30 - إن كلًّا من اليهود والنصارى مشركون، فاليهود أشركوا بالله لما ادعوا أن عُزيرًا ابنُ الله، والنصارى أشركوا به لما ادعوا أن المسيح عيسى ابنُ الله، ذلك القول الذي افتروه قالوه بأفواههم دون إقامة برهان عليه، وهم يشابهون في هذا القول قول المشركين من قبلهم الذين قالوا: إن الملائكة بناتُ الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًّا كبيرًا، أهلكهم الله، كيف يُصْرَفون عن الحق البيِّن إلى الباطل؟!
31 - جعل اليهود علماءهم، والنصارى عُبَّادهم؛ أربابًا من دون الله، يحلون لهم ما حرمه الله عليهم، ويحرمون عليهم ما أحله الله لهم، وجعل النصارى المسيح عيسى بن مريم إلهًا مع الله، وما أمر الله علماء اليهود وعُبَّاد النصارى وما أمر عزيرًا وعيسى بن مريم إلا أن يعبدوه وحده، ولا يشركوا به شيئًا، فهو سبحانه إله واحد، لا معبود بحق سواه، تنزه سبحانه، وتقدس أن يكون له شريك كما يقول هؤلاء المشركون وغيرهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات دليل على أن تعلق القلب بأسباب الرزق جائز، ولا ينافي التوكل.
• في الآيات دليل على أن الرزق ليس بالاجتهاد، وإنما هو فضل من الله تعالى تولى قسمته.
• الجزية واحد من خيارات ثلاثة يعرضها الإسلام على الأعداء، يقصد منها أن يكون الأمر كله للمسلمين بنزع شوكة الكافرين.
• في اليهود من الخبث والشر ما أوصلهم إلى أن تجرؤوا على الله، وتنقَّصوا من عظمته سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (192)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*

* 
*

*32 - يريد هؤلاء الكفار وغيرهم ممن هم على ملة من ملل الكفر بافتراءاتهم هذه وتكذيبهم بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقضوا على الاسلام ويبطلوه، ويبطلوا ما جاء فيه من الحجج الواضحة والبراهين الجلية على توحيد الله، وأن ما جاء به رسوله حق، ويأبى الله سبحانه وتعالى إلا أن يكمل دينه ويظهره، ويعليه على غيره، ولو كره الكافرون إكمال دينه وإظهاره وإعلاءه فإن الله مُتِمُّه ومُظْهِرُه ومُعْلِيه، وإذا أراد الله أمرًا بطلت إرادة غيره.
33 - والله سبحانه هو الذي أرسل رسوله محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالقرآن الذي هو هدى للناس، وبدين الحق الذي هو دين الإسلام ليُعْلِيه بما فيه من الحجج والبراهين والأحكام على غيره من الأديان، ولو كره المشركون ذلك.
34 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا، وعملوا بما شرعه الله لهم، إن كثيرًا من علماء اليهود، وكثيرًا من عُبَّاد النصارى، ليأخذون أموال الناس بغير حق شرعي، فهم يأخذونها بالرشوة وغيرها، وهم يمنعون الناس من الدخول في دين الله. والذين يجمعون الذهب والفضة، ولا يؤدون ما يجب عليهم من زكاتها، فأخبرهم -أيها الرسول- بما يسوؤهم يوم القيامة من عذاب موجع.
35 - يوم القيامة يوقد على ما جمعوه ومنعوا حقه في نار جهنم، فإذا اشتدت حرارتها وُضِعَت على جباههم وعلى جنوبهم وعلى ظهورهم، ويقال لهم على سبيل التوبيخ: هذه هي أموالكم التي جمعتموها ولم تؤدوا الحقوق الواجبة فيها، فذوقوا وبال ما كنتم تجمعونه ولا تؤدون حقوقه، وعاقبة ذلك.
36 - إن عدد شهور السنة في حكم الله وقضائه اثنا عشر شهرًا، فيما أثبته الله في اللوح المحفوظ أول ما خلق السماوات والأرض، من هذه الأشهر الاثني عشر أربعة أشهر حرَّم الله فيهن القتال، وهي ثلاثة سرد: (ذو القعدة، وذو الحجة، والمحرم)، وواحد فرد، وهو (رجب). ذلك المذكور من عدد شهور السنة، ومن تحريم أربعة منها، هو الدين المستقيم، فلا تظلموا في هذه الأشهر الحُرُم أنفسكم بإيقاع القتال فيها، وهتك حرمتها، وقاتلوا المشركين جميعًا كما أنهم يقاتلونكم جميعًا، واعلموا أن الله مع الذين يتقونه بامتثال ما أمر به واجتناب ما نهى عنه بالنصر والتثبيت، ومن كان الله معه فلن يغلبه أحد.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دين الله ظاهر ومنصور مهما سعى أعداؤه للنيل منه حسدًا من عند أنفسهم.
• تحريم أكل أموال الناس بالباطل، والصد عن سبيل الله تعالى.
• تحريم اكتناز المال دون إنفاقه في سبيل الله.
• الحرص على تقوى الله في السر والعلن، خصوصًا عند قتال الكفار؛ لأن المؤمن يتقي الله في كل أحواله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (193)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*

** 


*37 - إن التأخير لحرمة شهر مُحرَّم إلى شهر غير مُحرَّم وجَعْله مكانه -كما كان يفعل العرب في الجاهلية- زيادة في الكفر على كفرهم بالله؛ حيث كفروا بحكمه في الأشهر الحُرُم، يُضِل بها الشيطان الذين كفروا بالله حين سنَّ لهم هذه السُّنَّة السيئة، يحلون الشهر الحرام عامًا بإبداله بشهر من شهور الحل، ويبقونه على تحريمه عامًا ليوافقوا عدد الأشهر التي حرم الله وإن خالفوا أعيانها، فلا يحلون شهرًا إلا حرموا مكانه شهرًا، فيحلون بذلك ما حرمه الله من الأشهر الحرم، ويخالفون حكمه، حسَّن لهم الشيطان الأعمال السيئة فعملوها، ومنها ما ابتدعوه من النسيء، والله لا يوفق الكافرين المُصِرِّين على كفرهم.
38 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، ما شأنكم إذا دُعِيتم إلى الجهاد في سبيل الله لقتال عدوكم تباطأتم، وملتم إلى الاستقرار في مساكنكم؟! أرضيتم بمتاع الحياة الدنيا الزائلة ولذاتها المنقطعة عوضًا عن نعيم الآخرة الدائم الَّذي أعده الله للمجاهدين في سبيله؟! فما متاع الحياة الدنيا في جنب الآخرة إلا حقير، فكيف لعاقل أن يختار فانيًا على باق، وحقيرًا على عظيم؟!
39 - إن لم تخرجوا -أيها المؤمنون- للجهاد في سبيل الله لقتال عدوكم يعاقبكم الله بالقهر والإذلال وغيره، ويستبدل بكم قومًا مطيعين لله إذا استنفروا للجهاد نفروا، ولا تضروه شيئًا بمخالفتكم أمره، فهو غني عنكم، وأنتم الفقراء إليه، والله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء، فهو قادر على نصر دينه ونبيه من دونكم.
40 - إن لم تنصروا -أيها المؤمنون- رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وتستجيبوا لدعوته للجهاد في سبيل الله، فقد نصره الله دون أن تكونوا معه حين أخرجه المشركون هو وأبا بكر رضي الله عنه - لا ثالث لهما حين كانا في غار ثور مستخفيَيْن من الكفار الذين كانوا يبحثون عنهما، حين يقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لصاحبه أبي بكر الصديق حين خاف عليه أن يدركه المشركون: لا تحزن إن الله معنا بتأييده ونصره، فأنزل الله الطمأنينة على قلب رسوله، وأنزل عليه جنودًا لا تشاهدونهم وهم الملائكة يؤيدونه، وصيَّر كلمة المشركين السفلى، وكلمة الله هي العليا حين أعلى الإسلام، والله عزيز في ذاته وقهره وملكه يغالبه أحد، حكيم في تدبيره وقدره وشرعه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العادات المخالفة للشرع بالاستمرار عليها دونما إنكار لها يزول قبحها عن النفوس، وربما ظُن أنها عادات حسنة.
• عدم النفير في حال الاستنفار من كبائر الذنوب الموجبة لأشد العقاب، لما فيها من المضار الشديدة.
• فضيلة السكينة، وأنها من تمام نعمة الله على العبد في أوقات الشدائد والمخاوف التي تطيش فيها الأفئدة، وأنها تكون على حسب معرفة العبد بربه، وثقته بوعده الصادق، وبحسب إيمانه وشجاعته.
• أن الحزن قد يعرض لخواص عباد الله الصدِّيقين وخاصة عند الخوف على فوات مصلحة عامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (194)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*

* 
*

*41 - سيروا -أيها المؤمنون- للجهاد في سبيل الله في العسر واليسر، شبابًا وشيوخًا، وجاهدوا بأموالكم وأنفسكم، فإن ذلك الخروج والجهاد بالأموال والأنفس أكثر نفعًا في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة من القعود والتعلق بسلامة الأموال والأنفس، إن كنتم تعلمون ذلك فاحرصوا عليه.
42 - لو كان ما تدعون إليه الذين استأذنوك من المنافقين في التخلف غنيمة سهلة وسفرًا لا مشقة فيه لاتبعوك -أيها النبي- ولكن بَعُدَت عليهم المسافة التي دعوتهم لقطعها إلى العدو فتخلفوا، وسيحلف بالله هؤلاء المستأذنون من المنافقين في التخلف عندما ترجع إليهم قائلين: لو استطعنا الخروج إلى الجهاد معكم لخرجنا، يهلكون أنفسهم بتعريضها لعقاب الله بسبب تخلفهم وبسبب هذا الأيمان الكاذية، والله يعلم أنهم كاذبون. في دعواهم، وفي أيمانهم هذه.
43 - عفا الله عنك -أيها الرسول- اجتهادك في الإذن لهم في التخلف، فلم سمحت لهم فيه؟ حتَّى يتضح لك الصادقون في أعذارهم التي قدموها، والكاذبون فيها، فتأذن للصادقين منهم دون الكاذبين.
44 - ليس من شأن المؤمنين بالله، وبيوم القيامة إيمانًا صادقًا أن يطلبوا منك -أيها الرسول- الإذن في التخلف عن الجهاد في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم، بل شأنهم أن ينفروا متى استنفرتهم، ويجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم، والله عليم بالمتقين من عباده الذين لا يستأذنونك إلا لأعذار تمنعهم من الخروج معك.
45 - إن الذين يطلبون منك -أيها الرسول- الإذن في التخلف عن الجهاد في سبيل الله هم المنافقون الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا يؤمنون بيوم القيامة، وأصاب قلوبهم الشك في دين الله، فهم في شكهم يترددون حيارى لا يهتدون إلى الحق.
46 - ولو كانوا صادقين في دعوى أنهم يريدون الخروج معك للجهاد في سبيل الله لتأهبوا له بإعداد العدة، ولكن أبغض الله خروجهم معك، فثقل عليهم الخروج حتَّى آثروا القعود في منازلهم.
ولما كان تخلف هؤلاء قد يُحزن المؤمنين طمأنهم الله بأن خروجهم أكثر ضررًا من تخلفهم فقال:
47 - من الخير ألا يخرج هؤلاء المنافقون معكم، فهم إن خرجوا معكم ما زادوكم إلا فسادًا بما يقومون به من التخذيل وإلقاء الشبه، ولأسرعوا في صفوفكم بنشر النميمة لتفريقكم، وفيكم -أيها المؤمنون- من يستمع إلى ما يروِّجونه من الكذب، فيقبله وينشره، فينشأ الاختلاف بينكم، والله عليم بالظالمين من المنافقين الذين يلقون الدسائس والشكوك بين المؤمنين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب الجهاد بالنفس والمال كلما دعت الحاجة .. الأيمان الكاذبة توجب الهلاك.
• وجوب الاحتراز من العجلة، ووجوب التثبت والتأني، وترك الاغترار بظواهر الأمور، والمبالغة في التفحص والتريث.
• من عناية الله بالمؤمنين تثبيطه المنافقين ومنعهم من الخروج مع عباده المؤمنين، رحمة بالمؤمنين ولطفًا من أن يداخلهم من لا ينفعهم بل يضرهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (195)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*

** 


*48 - لقد حرص هؤلاء المنافقون على الإفساد بتفريق كلمة المؤمنين، وتشتيت شملهم من قبل غزوة تبوك، ونوَّعوا وصرَّفوا لك -أيها الرسول- الأمور بتدبير الحيل، لعل حيلهم تؤثر في عزمك على الجهاد، حتَّى جاء نصر الله وتأييده لك، وأعز الله دينه وقهر أعداءه، وهم كارهون لذلك؛ لأنهم كانوا يرغبون في انتصار الباطل على الحق.
49 - ومن المنافقين من يعتذر بالأعذار المُخْتلَقَة فيقول: يا رسول الله، ائذن لي في التخلف عن الجهاد، ولا تحملني على الخروج معك حتَّى لا أصيب ذنبًا بسبب فتنة نساء العدو -الروم- إذا شاهدتهن. ألا قد وقعوا في فتنة أعظم مما زعموا، وهي فتنة النفاق، وفتنة التخلف، إن جهنم يوم القيامة لمحيطة بالكافرين، لا يفوتها منهم أحد، ولا يجدون عنها مهربًا.
50 - إن نالتك -يا رسول الله- نعمة من الله بما يسرك من نصر أو غنيمة كرهوا ذلك، وحزنوا له، وإن نالتك مصيبة من شدة أو انتصار عدو يقول هؤلاء المنافقون: قد احتطنا لأنفسنا، وأخذنا بالحزم حين لم نخرج للقتال كما خرج المؤمنون، فأصابهم ما أصابهم من القتل والأسر، ثم ينصرف هؤلاء المنافقون إلى أهليهم مسرورين بالسلامة.
51 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المنافقين: لن ينالنا إلا ما كتبه الله لنا، فهو سبحانه سيدنا وملجؤنا الَّذي نلجأ إليه، ونحن متوكلون عليه في أمورنا، واليه وحده يفوض المؤمنون أمورهم، فهو كافيهم، ونعم الوكيل.
52 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهم: هل تنتظرون أن يقع لنا إلا النصر أو الشهادة؟! ونحن ننتظر أن ينزل بكم الله عذابًا من عنده يهلككم أو يعذبكم بأيدينا بقتلكم وأسركم إذا أذن لنا بقتالكم، فانتظروا عاقبتنا، إنا منتظرون عاقبتكم.
53 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهم: ابذلوا ما تبذلون من أموالكم طوعًا أو كرهًا، لن يتقبل منكم ما أنفقتم منها لكفركم وخروجكم عن طاعة الله.
54 - وما منعهم من قبول نفقاتهم إلا ثلاثة أمور: كفرهم بالله وبرسوله، وكسلهم وتثاقلهم إذا صَلَّوا، وأنهم لا ينفقون أموالهم طوعًا، وإنما ينفقونها كرهًا؛ لأنهم لا يرجون ثوابًا في صلاتهم، ولا في إنفاقهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دأب المنافقين السعي إلى إلحاق الأذى بالمسلمين عن طريق الدسائس والتجسس.
• التخلف عن الجهاد مفسدة كبرى وفتنة عظمى محققة، وهي معصية لله ومعصية لرسوله.
• في الآيات تعليم للمسلمين ألا يحزنوا لما يصيبهم؛ لئلا يَهِنوا وتذهب قوتهم، وأن يرضوا بما قدَّر الله لهم، ويرجوا رضا ربهم؛ لأنهم واثقون بأن الله يريد نصر دينه.
• من علامات ضعف الإيمان وقلة التقوى التكاسل في أداء الصلاة والإنفاق عن غير رضا ورجاء للثواب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (196)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*55 - فلا تعجبك -أيها الرسول- أموال المنافقين ولا أولادهم، ولا تستحسنها، فعاقبة أموالهم وأولادهم سيئة، فالله يجعلها عذابًا عليهم بالكد والتعب لتحصيلها، وبما ينزل من مصائب فيها إلى أن يخرج الله أرواحهم حال كفرهم فيعذبون بالخلود في الدرك الأسفل من النار.
56 - ويقسم المنافقون لكم -أيها المؤمنون- كاذبين: إنهم لمن جملتكم، وهم ليسوا منكم في بواطنهم، وإن أظهروا أنهم منكم، لكنهم قوم يخافون أن يحل بهم ما حل بالمشركين من القتل والسبي، فيظهرون الإسلام تقية.
57 - لو يجد هؤلاء المنافقون ملجأ من حصن يحفظون فيه أنفسهم، أو يجدون كهوفًا في الجبال يختبئون فيها، أو يجدون نفقًا يدخلون فيه لالتجؤوا إليه، ودخلوا فيه وهم مسرعون.
58 - ومن المنافقين من يعيبك -أيها الرسول- في قسمة الصدقات عندما لا ينالون منها ما يريدون، فإن أعطيتهم منها ما يطلبون رضوا عنك، وإن لم تعطهم ما يطلبون منها أظهروا التذمر.
59 - ولو أن هؤلاء المنافقين الذين يعيبونك في قسمة الصدقات رضوا بما فرضه الله لهم، وبما أعطاهم رسوله منها، وقالوا: كافينا الله، سيعطينا الله من فضله ما شاء، وسيعطينا رسوله مما أعطاه الله، إنا إلى الله وحده راغبون أن يعطينا من فضله، لو أنهم فعلوا ذلك لكان خيرًا لهم من أن يعيبوك.
ولما عابوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قسمتها بيَّن لهم مصارفها ومستحقيها تبرئة لرسوله، فقال:

60 - إنما الزكوات الواجبة يجب أن تصرف للفقراء، وهم المحتاجون الذين لديهم مال من مهنة أو وظيفة، لكنه لا يكفيهم ولا يُتَنَبَّه لحالهم، والمساكين الذين لا يكادون يملكون شِيئًا ولا يَخْفوْنَ على الناس بسبب حالهم أو مقالهم، وللسعاة الذين يرسلهم الإمام لجمعها، وللكفار الذين يُتَأَلَّفون بها ليسلموا، أو لضعفة الإيمان ليقوى إيمانهم، أو لمن يُدْفع بها شره، وتصرف في الأرِقَّاء ليعتقوا بها، وللمدينين في غير إسراف ولا معصية إن لم يجدوا وفاء لما عليهم من دين، وتصرف في تجهيز المجاهدين في سبيل الله، وللمسافر الَّذي انقطعت نفقته. قَصْر صرف الزكوات على هؤلاء فريضة من الله، والله عليم بمصالح عباده، حكيم في تدبيره وشرعه.
61 - ومن المنافقين من يؤذون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالكلام، فيقولون لمَّا شاهدوا حلمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: إنه يسمع من كلّ أحد ويصدقه، ولا يميز بين الحق والباطل، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إن الرسول لا يسمع إلا الخير، يصدق بالله، ويصدق ما يخبر به المؤمنون الصادقون ويرحمهم، فإن بعثته رحمة لمن آمن به، والذين يؤذونه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأي نوع من أنواع الإيذاء لهم عذاب موجع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأموال والأولاد قد تكون سببًا للعذاب في الدنيا، وقد تكون سببًا للعذاب في الآخرة، فليتعامل العبد معهما بما يرضي مولاه، فتتحقق بهما النجاة.
• توزيع الزكاة موكول لاجتهاد ولاة الأمور يضعونها على حسب حاجة الأصناف وسعة الأموال.
• إيذاء الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما يتعلق برسالته كفر، يترتب عليه العقاب الشديد.
• ينبغي للعبد أن يكون أذن خير لا أذن شر، يستمع ما فيه الصلاح والخير، ويعرض ترفعًا وإباء عن سماع الشر والفساد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (197)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*

** 


*62 - يقسم المنافقون بالله لكم -أيها المؤمنون- أنهم لم يقولوا شيئًا يؤذي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ذلك ليرضوكم عنهم، والله ورسوله أولى بالإرضاء بالإيمان والعمل الصالح إن كان هؤلاء مؤمنين حقًّا.
63 - ألم يعلم هؤلاء المنافقون أنهم بعملهم هذا معادون لله ولرسوله، وأن من يعاديهما يدخل يوم القيامة نار جهنم ماكثًا فيها أبدًا؟! ذلك الهوان والذل الكبير.
64 - يخاف المنافقون أن ينزل الله على رسوله سورة تُطلِع المؤمنين على ما يضمرونه هم من الكفر، قل -أيها الرسول-: استمروا -أيها المنافقون- على سخريتكم وطعنكم في الدين، فالله مخرج ما تخافون بإنزال سورة أو بإخبار رسوله بذلك.
65 - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- المنافقين عما قالوا من الطعن وسب المؤمنين بعد إخبار الله لك به ليقولنّ: كنا في حديث نمزح فيه ولم نكن جادين، قل -أيها الرسول-: أبالله وآياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون؟!
66 - لا تعتذروا بهذه الأعذار الكاذبة، فقد أظهرتم الكفر باستهزائكم بعد أن كنتم تضمرونه، إن نتجاوز عن فريق منكم لتركه النفاق وتوبته منه وإخلاصه لله، نعذب فريقًا منكم لإصرارهم على النفاق وعدم توبتهم منه.
67 - المنافقون رجالًا ونساءً متفقون في أحوال النفاق، وهم على النقيض من المؤمنين، فهم يأمرون بالمنكر، وينهون عن المعروف، ويبخلون بأموالهم فلا ينفقونها في سبيل الله، تركوا الله أن يطيعوه، فتركهم الله من توفيقه، إن المنافقين هم الخارجون عن طاعة الله وطريق الحق إلى معصيته وطريق الضلال.
68 - وَعَدَ الله المنافقين والكفار الذين لم يتوبوا أن يدخلهم نار جهنم ماكثين فيها أبدًا، هي كافيتهم عقابًا، وطردهم الله من رحمته، ولهم عذاب مستمر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• قبائح المنافقين كثيرة، ومنها الإقدام على الأيمان الكاذبة، ومعاداة الله ورسوله، والاستهزاء بالقرآن والنبي والمؤمنين، والتخوف من نزول سورة في القرآن تفضح شأنهم، واعتذارهم بأنهم هازلون لاعبون، وهو إقرار بالذنب، بل هو عذر أقبح من الذنب.
• لا يُقبل الهزل في الدين وأحكامه، ويعد الخوض بالباطل في كتاب الله ورسله وصفاته كفرًا.
• النّفاق: مرض عُضَال متأصّل في البشر، وأصحاب ذلك المرض متشابهون في كل عصر وزمان في الأمر بالمنكر والنّهي عن المعروف، وقَبْض أيديهم وإمساكهم عن الإنفاق في سبيل الله للجهاد، وفيما يجب عليهم من حق.
• الجزاء من جنس العمل، فالذي يترك أوامر الله ويأتي نواهيه يتركه من رحمته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (198)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

* 
*

*69 - أنتم -يا معشر المنافقين- في الكفر والاستهزاء مثل الأمم المكذبة من قبلكم، كانوا أعظم قوة منكم وأكثر أموالًا وأولادًا، فتمتعوا بنصيبهم المكتوب لهم من ملذات الدنيا وشهواتها، فتمتعتم أنتم -أيها المنافقون- بنصيبكم المقدر لكم من ذلك مثل تَمَتُّع الأمم المكذبة السابقة بنصيبهم، وخضتم في التكذيب بالحق والطعن في الرسول مثل خوضهم في التكذيب به والطعن علي رسلهم، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات الذميمة هم الذين بطلت أعمالهم لفسادها عند الله بالكفر، وهم الخاسرون الذين خسروا أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك.
70 - ألم يأت هؤلاء المنافقين خبرُ ما فعلتْه الأممُ المكذِّبة، وما فُعِل بها من عقاب: قوم نوح، وقوم هود، وقوم صالح، وقوم إبراهيم، وأصحاب مدين، وقرى قوم لوط؛ جاءتهم رسلهم بالبراهين الواضحة والحجج الجلية، فما كان الله ليظلمهم؛ فقد أنذرتهم رسلهم، ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون بما كانوا عليه من الكفر بالله وتكذيب رسله.
71 - والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أنصار بعض وأعوانهم؛ لجمع الإيمان بينهم، يأمرون بالمعروف؛ وهو كل محبوب لله تعالى من وجوه طاعته كالتوحيد والصلاة، وينهون عن المنكر؛ وهو كل ما أبغضه الله تعالى من المعاصي كالكفر والربا، ويؤدون الصلاة كاملة على أكمل وجه، ويطيعون الله، ويطيعون رسوله؛ أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات الحميدة سيدخلهم الله في رحمته، إن الله عزيز، لا يغالبه أحد، حكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وشرعه.
72 - وَعَدَ الله المؤمنين بالله والمؤمنات به أن يدخلهم يوم القيامة جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها ماكثين فيها دائمًا، لا يموتون فيها ولا ينقطع نعيمهم، هم أن يدخلهم مساكن حسنة في جنات إقامة، ورضوان يحله الله عليهم أكبر من ذلك كله، ذلك الجزاء المذكور هو الفوز العظيم الَّذي لا يدانيه فوز.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سبب العذاب للكفار والمنافقين واحد في كل العصور، وهو إيثار الدّنيا على الآخرة والاستمتاع بها، وتكذيب الأنبياء والمكر والخديعة والغدر بهم.
• إهلاك الأمم والأقوام الغابرة بسبب كفرهم وتكذيبهم الأنبياء فيه عظة وعبرة للمعتبر من العقلاء.
• أهل الإيمان رجالًا ونساء أمة واحدة مترابطة متعاونة متناصرة، قلوبهم متحدة في التوادّ والتحابّ والتعاطف.
• رضا رب الأرض والسماوات أكبر من نعيم الجنات؛ لأن السعادة الروحانية أفضل من الجسمانية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (199)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*


*73 - يا أيها الرسول، جاهد الكفار بقتالهم بالسيف، وجاهد المنافقين باللسان والحجة، واشدد على الفريقين؛ فهم أهل لذلك، ومقرهم يوم القيامة جهنم، المصير مصيرهم.
74 - يحلف المنافقون بالله كاذبين: ما قالوا ما بلغك عنهم من السب لك والعيب لدينك، ولقد قالوا ما بلغك عنهم مما يكفِّرهم، وأظهروا الكفر بعد إظهارهم الإيمان، ولقد هَمُّوا بما لم يظفروا به من الفتك بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وما أنكروا شيئًا إلا شيئًا لا يُنْكَر، وهو أن الله تفضل عليهم بإغنائهم من الغنائم التي منّ بها على نبيه، فإن يتوبوا إلى الله من نفاقهم تكن توبتهم منه خيرًا لهم من البقاء عليه، وإن يتولوا عن التوبة إلى الله يعذبهم عذابًا موجعًا في الدنيا بالقتل والأسر، ويعذبهم عذابًا موجعًا في الآخرة بالنار، وليس لهم ولي يتولاهم فينقذهم من العذاب، ولا ناصر يدفع عنهم العذاب.
75 - ومن المنافقين من عاهد الله قائلًا: لئن أعطانا الله من فضله لنتصدقن على المحتاجين، ولنكونن من الصالحين الذين صلحت أعمالهم.
76 - فلما أعطاهم الله سبحانه من فضله لم يفوا بما عاهدوا الله عليه، بل منعوا أموالهم فلم يتصدقوا بشيء، وتولوا وهم معرضون عن الإيمان.
77 - فجعل عاقبتهم نفاقًا ثابتًا في قلوبهم إلى يوم القيامة، عقابًا لهم على إخلافهم لعهد الله، وعلى كذبهم.
78 - ألم يعلم المنافقون أن الله يعلم ما يخفون من الكيد والمكر في مجالسهم، وأن الله سبحانه علام الغيوب؟ فلا يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.
79 - الذين يعيبون المتطوعين من المؤمنين ببذل الصدقات اليسيرة، الذين لا يجدون إلا شيئًا قليلًا هو حاصل ما يقدرون عليه، فيسخرون منهم قائلين: ماذا تجدي صدقتهم؟! سخر الله منهم جزاء على سخريتهم بالمؤمنين، ولهم عذاب موجع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب جهاد الكفار والمنافقين، فجهاد الكفار باليد وسائر أنواع الأسلحة الحربية، وجهاد المنافقين بالحجة واللسان.
• المنافقون من شرّ الناس؛ لأنهم غادرون يقابلون الإحسان بالإساءة.
• في الآيات دلالة على أن نقض العهد وإخلاف الوعد يورث النفاق، فيجب على المسلم أن يبالغ في الاحتراز عنه.
• في الآيات ثناء على قوة البدن والعمل، وأنها تقوم مقام المال، وهذا أصل عظيم في اعتبار أصول الثروة العامة والتنويه بشأن العامل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (200)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*80 - اطلب -أيها الرسول- المغفرة لهم، أو لا تطلبها لهم، فإن طلبتها سبعين مرة، فإنها على كثرتها لن توصل إلى مغفرة الله لهم؛ لأنهم كافرون بالله ورسوله، والله لا يوفق للحق الخارجين عن شرعه عن عمد وقصد.
81 - فرح المتخلفون من المنافقين عن غزوة تبوك بقعودهم عن الجهاد في سبيل الله مخالفين رسول الله، وكرهوا أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله كما يجاهد المؤمنون، وقالوا مثبطين لإخوانهم من المنافقين: لا تسيروا في الحرّ، وكانت غزوة تبوك في زمن الحرّ، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: نار جهنم التي تنتظر المنافقين أشد حرًّا من هذا الحر الَّذي فروا منه لو يعلمون.
82 - فليضحك هؤلاء المنافقون المتخلفون عن الجهاد قليلًا في حياتهم الدنيا الفانية، وليبكوا كثيرًا في حياتهم الآخرة الباقية؛ جزاء على ما كانوا اكتسبوه من الكفر والمعاصي والآثام في الدنيا.
83 - فإن أعادك الله -أيها النبي- إلى فريق من هؤلاء المنافقين ثابت على نفاقه، فطلبوا منك الإذن بالخروج معك في غزوة أخرى، فقل لهم: لن تخرجوا- أيها المنافقون- معي في الجهاد في سبيل الله أبدًا عقوبة لكم، وحذرًا من المفاسد المترتبة على وجودكم معي، فقد رضيتم بالقعود والتخلف في غزوة تبوك، فاقعدوا وابقوا مع المتخلفين من المرضى والنساء والصبيان.
84 - ولا تصلّ -أيها الرسول- على أي ميت من موتى المنافقين أبدًا، ولا تقف على قبره للدعاء له بالمغفرة، ذلك لأنهم كفروا بالله وكفروا برسوله، وماتوا وهم خارجون عن طاعة الله، ومن كان كذلك لا يُصَلَّى عليه ولا يُدْعَى له.
85 - ولا تعجبك -أيها الرسول- أموال هؤلاء المنافقين ولا أولادهم، إنما يريد الله أن يعذبهم بها في الحياة الدنيا، وذلك بما يعانونه من المشاق في سبيلها، وما يصابون به من مصائب فيها، وأن تخرج أرواحهم من أجسادهم وهم على كفرهم.
86 - وإذا أنزل الله سورة على نبيه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - متضمنة للأمر بالإيمان بالله والجهاد في سبيله طلب الإذن في التخلف عنك أصحاب الغنى واليَسَار منهم، وقالوا: اتركنا نتخلف مع أصحاب الأعذار كالضعفاء والزَّمْنَى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكافر لا ينفعه الاستغفار ولا العمل ما دام كافرًا.
• الآيات تدل على قصر نظر الإنسان، فهو ينظر غالبًا إلى الحال والواقع الَّذي هو فيه، ولا ينظر إلى المستقبل وما يتَمَخَّض عنه من أحداث.
• التهاون بالطاعة إذا حضر وقتها سبب لعقوبة الله وتثبيطه للعبد عن فعلها وفضلها.
• في الآيات دليل على مشروعية الصلاة على المؤمنين، وزيارة قبورهم والدعاء لهم بعد موتهم، كما كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعل ذلك في المؤمنين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (201)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*87 - رَضِي هؤلاء المنافقون لأنفسهم الذلة والمهانة حين رَضُوا أن يتخلفوا مع أصحاب الأعذار، وختم الله على قلوبهم بسبب كفرهم ونفاقهم، فهم لا يعلمون ما فيه مصلحتهم.
88 - أما الرسول والمؤمنون معه فلم يتخلفوا عن الجهاد في سبيل الله مثل هؤلاء، وإنما جاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم، وكان جزاؤهم عند الله حصول المنافع الدنيوية لهم كالنصر والغنائم، وحصول المنافع الأخروية، ومنها دخول الجنّة، وحصول الفوز بالمطلوب والنجاة من المرهوب.
89 - هيأ الله لهم جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لا يلحقهم فناء، ذلك الجزاء هو الفلاح العظيم الَّذي لا يدانيه فلاح.
90 - وجاء قوم من أعراب المدينة ومن حولها يعتذرون إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ ليأذن لهم في التخلف عن الخروج والجهاد في سبيل الله، وتخلف قوم آخرون لم يعتذروا أصلًا عن الخروج؛ لعدم تصديقهم للنبي ولعدم إيمانهم بوعد الله، سينال هؤلاء بسبب كفرهم هذا عذاب مؤلم موجع.
91 - ليس على النساء والصبيان والمرضى والعجزة والعمي والفقراء الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقونه من المال ليتجهزوا به، ليس على هؤلاء جميعًا إثم في التخلف عن الخروج؛ لأن أعذارهم قائمة، إذا أخلصوا لله ورسوله، وعملوا بشرعه، ليس على المحسنين من أصحاب هذه الأعذار طريق لإيقاع العقاب عليهم، والله غفور لذنوب المحسنين، رحيم بهم.
92 - ولا إثم كذلك على المتخلفين عنك الذين إن جاؤوك -أيها الرسول- يطلبون ما تحملهم عليه من الدواب وقلتَ لهم: لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه من الدواب؛ أدبروا عنك وأعينهم تسيل من الدمع أسفًا على أنهم لم يجدوا ما ينفقون من عند أنفسهم أو من عندك.
93 - لما بيَّن أن لا طريق لعقوبة أهل الأعذار ذكر من يستحق العقوبة والمؤاخذة، فقال: إنما الطريق بالعقوبة والمؤاخذة على أولئك الذين يطلبون منك -أيها الرسول- الإذن في التخلف عن الجهاد وهم قادرون عليه بوجود ما يتجهزون به، رضوا لأنفسهم الذلة والهوان بأن يبقوا مع الخوالف في البيوت، وختم الله على قلوبهم فلا تتأثر بموعظة، وهم بسبب هذا الختم لا يعلمون ما فيه مصلحتهم ليختاروه، وما فيه مفسدتهم ليتجنبوه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المجاهدون سيحصِّلون الخيرات في الدنيا، وإن فاتهم هذا فلهم الفوز بالجنّة والنجاة من العذاب في الآخرة.
• الأصل أن المحسن إلى الناس تكرمًا منه لا يؤاخَذ إن وقع منه تقصير.
• أن من نوى الخير، واقترن بنيته الجازمة سَعْيٌ فيما يقدر عليه، ثم لم يقدر- فإنه يُنَزَّل مَنْزِلة الفاعل له.
• الإسلام دين عدل ومنطق؛ لذلك أوجب العقوبة والمأثم على المنافقين المستأذنين وهم أغنياء ذوو قدرة على الجهاد بالمال والنفس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (202)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

** 


*94 - يُقَدِّم المنافقون المُتخلِّفون عن الجهاد أعذارًا واهية للمسلمين حين عودتهم من الجهاد، ويوجه الله نبيه والمؤمنين بالرد عليهم: لا تعتذروا بالأعذار الكاذبة، لن نصدقكم فيما أخبرتمونا به منها، قد أعلمنا الله شيئًا مما في نفوسكم، وسيرى الله ورسوله: هل ستتوبون، فيقبل الله توبتكم، أم تستمرون على نفاقكم؟ ثم ترجعون إلى الله الَّذي يعلم كل شيء، فيخبركم بما كنتم تعملون، ويجازيكم عليه، فبادروا إلى التوبة والعمل الصالح.
95 - سيقسم هؤلاء المُتخلِّفون بالله إذا رجعتم -أيها المؤمنون- إليهم تأكيدًا لأعذارهم الباطلة؛ لتكفّوا عن لومهم وتوبيخهم، فاتركوهم ترك ساخط واهجروهم، إنهم أنجاس خبثاء الباطن، ومستقرهم الَّذي يأوون إليه هو جهنم؛ جزاء لهم على ما يكسبونه من النفاق والآثام.
96 - يقسم هؤلاء المُتخلِّفون لكم- أيها المؤمنون- لترضوا عنهم، وتقبلوا أعذارهم، فلا ترضوا عنهم، فإن ترضوا عنهم فقد خالفتم ربكم، فإنه لا يرضى عن القوم الخارجين عن طاعته بالكفر والنفاق؛ فاحذروا -أيها المسلمون- أن ترضوا عمن لا يرضي الله عنه.
97 - أهل البادية إن كفروا أو نافقوا كان كفرهم أشد من كفر غيرهم من أهل الحضر، ونفاقهم أشد من نفاق أولئك، وهم أحرى بالجهل بالدين، وأحق بألا يعلموا الفرائض والسنن وضوابط الأحكام التي أنزلها على رسوله؛ لما هم عليه من الجفاء والغلظة وقلة المخالطة، والله عليم بأحوالهم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، حكيم في تدبيره وشرعه.
98 - ومن سكان البادية المنافقين من يعتقد أن ما ينفقه من مال في سبيل الله خسران وغرامة؛ لتوهمه أنَّه لا يؤجر إن أنفق، ولا يعاقبه الله إن أمسك، ولكنه مع هذا ينفق أحيانًا رياءً وتقية، وينتظر أن ينزل بكم -أيها المؤمنون- شر فيتخلص منكم، بل جعل الله ما يتمنونه أن يقع على المؤمنين من الشر ودوران الزمان بما لا تحمد عقباه واقعًا عليهم هم لا على المؤمنين، والله سميع لما يقولونه، عليم بما يضمرونه.
99 - ومن سكان البادية من يؤمن بالله، ويؤمن بيوم القيامة، ويجعل ما ينففه من مال في سبيل الله قربات يتقرب بها إلى الله، ووسيلة للظفر بدعاء الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واستغفاره له، ألا إن إنفاقه في سبيل الله ودعاء الرسول له قربات له عند الله، سيجد ثوابها عنده بأن يدخله الله في رحمته الواسعة التي تشمل مغفرته وجنته، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ميدان العمل والتكاليف خير شاهد على إظهار كذب المنافقين من صدقهم.
• أهل البادية إن كفروا فهم أشد كفرًا ونفاقًا من أهل الحضر؛ لتأثير البيئة.
• الحض على النفقة في سبيل الله مع إخلاص النية، وعظم أجر من فعل ذلك.
• فضيلة العلم، وأن فاقده أقرب إلى الخطأ.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (203)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

*


*100 - الذين بادروا أولًا إلى الإيمان من المهاجرين الذين هاجروا من ديارهم وأوطانهم إلى الله، ومن الأنصار الذين نصروا نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والذين اتبعوا المهاجرين والأنصار السابقين إلى الإيمان بإحسان في الاعتقاد والأقوال والأفعال -رضي الله عنهم فقبل طاعتهم، ورضوا عنه لما أعطاهم من ثوابه العظيم، وأعدَّ لهم جنات تجري الأنهار تحت قصورها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، ذلك الجزاء هو الفلاح العظيم.
101 - ومِمَّن هم قريبون من المدينة من سكان البادية منافقون، ومن أهل المدينة منافقون أقاموا على النفاق وثبتوا عليه، لا تعلمهم -أيها الرسول- الله هو الَّذي يعلمهم، سيعذبهم الله مرتين: مرة في الدنيا بانكشاف نفاقهم وقتلهم وأسرهم، ومرة في الآخرة بعذاب القبر، ثم يردون يوم القيامة إلى عذاب عظيم في الدرك الأسفل من النار.
102 - ومن أهل المدينة قوم آخرون تخلفوا عن الغزو من غير عذر، فأقروا على أنفسهم بأنهم لم يكن لهم عذر، ولم يأتوا بأعذار كاذبة، مزجوا أعمالهم الصالحة السابقة من القيام بطاعة الله، والتمسك بشرائعه، والجهاد في سبيله بعمل سيئ يرجون من الله أن يتوب عليهم، ويتجاوز عنهم، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
103 - خذ -أيها الرسول- من أموالهم زكاة تطهرهم بها من دنس المعاصي والآثام، وتُنَمِّي حسناتهم بها، وادع لهم بعد أخذها منهم، إن دعاءك رحمة لهم وطمأنينة، والله سميع لدعائك، عليم بأعمالهم ونياتهم.
104 - ليعلم هؤلاء المتخلفون عن الجهاد والتائبون إلى الله أن الله يقبل التوبة من عباده التائبين إليه، وأنه يقبل الصدقات وهو غني عنها، ويثيب المتصدق على صدقته، وأنه سبحانه هو التواب على من تاب من عباده، الرحيم بهم.
105 - وقل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المُتخَلِّفين عن الجهاد والتائبين من ذنبهم: اجبروا ضرر ما فاتكم، وأخلصوا أعمالكم لله، واعملوا بما يرضيه، فسيرى الله ورسوله والمؤمنون أعمالكم، وسترجعون يوم القيامة إلى ربكم الَّذي يهلم كل شيء، فيعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون، وسيخبركم بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا، ويجازيكم عليه.
106 - ومن المُتخَلِّفين عن غزوة تبوك قوم آخرون لم يكن لهم عذر، فهؤلاء مُؤخَّرون لقضاء الله وحكمه فيهم، يحكم فيهم بما يشاء: إما أن يعذبهم إن لم يتوبوا إليه، وإما أن يتوب عليهم إن تابوا، والله عليم بمن يستحق عقابه، وبمن يستحق عفوه، حكيم في شرعه وتدبيره، وهؤلاء هم: مرارة بن الربيع، وكعب بن مالك، وهلال بن أمية.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضل المسارعة إلى الإيمان، والهجرة في سبيل الله، ونصرة الدين، واتباع طريق السلف الصالح.
• استئثار الله عز وجل بعلم الغيب، فلا يعلم أحد ما في القلوب إلا الله.
• الرجاء لأهل المعاصي من المؤمنين بتوبة الله عليهم ومغفرته لهم إن تابوا وأصلحوا عملهم.
• وجوب الزكاة وبيان فضلها وأثرها في تنمية المال وتطهير النفوس من البخل وغيره من الآفات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (204)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة
*
 

*107 - ومن المنافقين أيضًا أولئك الذين ابتنوا مسجدًا لغير طاعة الله، بل للإضرار بالمسلمين، وإظهار الكفر بتقوية أهل النفاق، وللتفريق بين المؤمنين، وللإعداد والانتظار لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل بناء المسجد، وليحلفن هؤلاء المنافقون لكم: ما قصدنا إلا الرفق بالمسلمين، والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون في دعواهم هذه.
108 - مسجد هذه صفته لا تستجب -أيها النبي- لدعوة المنافقين لك للصلاة فيه، فإن مسجد قباء الَّذي أُسِّس أول ما أُسِّس على التقوى أولى بأن تصلي فيه من هذا المسجد الَّذي أُسِّس على الكفر، في مسجد قباء رجال يحبون أن يتطهروا من الأحداث والأخباث بالماء، ومن المعاصي بالتوبة والاستغفار، والله يحب المتطهرين من الأحداث والأخباث والذنوب.
109 - أيستوي مَن أَسَّس بنيانه على تقوى من الله بامتثال أوامر جتناب نواهيه، ورضوان الله بالتوسع في أعمال البر مع من بنى مسجدًا للإضرار بالمسلمين وتقوية الكفر، والتفريق بين المؤمنين؟! لا يستويان أبدًا، فالأول بنيانه قوي متماسك لا يخشى عليه السقوط، وهذا مثله كمثل من بنى بنيانًا على شفير حفرة فتهدم وسقط، فانهار به بنيانه في قعر جهنم، والله لا يوفق القوم الظالمين بالكفر والنفاق وغير ذلك.
110 - لا يزال مسجدهم الَّذي بنوه ضرارًا شكًّا ونفاقًا ثابتًا في قلوبهم حتَّى تتقطع قلوبهم بالموت أو القتل بالسيف، والله عليم بأعمال عباده، حكيم فيما يحكم به من جزاء على الخير أو الشر.
ولما بيَّن الله فضائح المنافقين المتخلفين عن الجهاد ذكر جزاء المجاهدين في سبيله فقال:
111 - إن الله سبحانه اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم -مع أنهم ملكه؛ تفضُّلًا منه- بثمن غال هو الجنّة، حيث يقاتلون الكفار لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، فيقتلون الكفار، ويقتلهم الكفار، وعبد الله بذلك وعدًا صدقًا في التوراة: كتاب موسى، والإنجيل: كتاب عيسى عليه السلام، والقرآن: كتاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ولا أحد أوفى بعهده من الله سبحانه؛ فافرحوا وسروا -أيها المؤمنون- ببيعكم الَّذي بايعتم به الله، فقد ربحتم فيه ربحًا عظيمًا، وذلك البيع هو الفلاح العظيم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• محبة الله ثابتة للمتطهرين من الأنجاس البدنية والروحية.
• لا يستوي من عمل عملًا قصد به وجه الله؛ فهذا العمل هو الَّذي سيبقى ويسعد به صاحبه، مع من قصد بعمله نصرة الكفر ومحاربة المسلمين؛ وهذا العمل هو الَّذي سيفنى ويشقى به صاحبه.
• مشروعية الجهاد والحض عليه كانت في الأديان التي قبل الإسلام أيضًا.
• كل حالة يحصل بها التفريق بين المؤمنين فإنها من المعاصي التي يتعين تركها وإزالتها، كما أن كل حالة يحصل بها جمع المؤمنين وائتلافهم يتعين اتباعها والأمر بها والحث عليها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (205)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

* 
*

*112 - هؤلاء الحاصلون على هذا الجزاء هم الراجعون مما كرهه الله وسخطه إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه، الذين ذلُّوا خشية لله وتواضعًا فجاوا في طاعته، الحامدون لربهم على كل حال، الصائمون، المصلون، الآمرون بما أمر الله به أو أمر به رسوله، الناهون عما نهى الله عنه ورسوله، الحافظون لأوامر الله بالاتباع، ولنواهيه بالاجتناب، وأَخْبِر -أيها الرسول- المؤمنين المتصفين بهذه الصفات بما يسرهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
113 - لا ينبغي للنبي ولا ينبغي للمؤمنين أن يطلبوا المغفرة من الله للمشركين، ولو كانوا أقرباءهم، من بعدِ ما اتضح لهم أنهم من أصحاب النار؛ لموتهم على الشرك.
114 - وما كان طلب إبراهيم المغفرة لأبيه إلا بسبب وعده إياه ليطلبنّها له؛ رجاء أن يسلم، فلما اتضح لإبراهيم أن أباه عدو لله لعدم نفع النصح فيه، أو لعلمه بوحي أنَّه يموت كافرًا تبرأ منه، وكان استغفاره له اجتهادًا منه، لا مخالفة لحكم أوحى الله إليه به، إن إبراهيم عليه السلام كثير التضرع إلى الله، كثير الصفح والتجاوز عن قومه الظالمين.
115 - وما كان الله ليحكم على قوم بالضلال بعد أن وفقهم للهداية حتَّى يبين لهم المحرمات التي يجب اجتنابها، فإن ارتكبوا ما حرم عليهم بعد بيان تحريمه حكم عليهم بالضلال، إن الله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء، وقد علَّمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون.
116 - إن الله له ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، لا شريك له فيهما، لا يخفى عنه فيهما خافية، يُحْيِي من شاء إحياء، ويميت من شاء إماتته، وما لكم -أيها الناس- غير الله من ولي يتولى أموركم، وما لكم من نصير يدفع عنكم السوء، وينصركم على عدوكم.
117 - لقد تاب الله على النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ أذن للمنافقين في التخلف عن غزوة تبوك، ولقد تاب على المهاجرين، وعلى الأنصار الذين لم يتخلفوا عنه، بل اتبعوه في غزوة تبوك مع شدة الحر وقلة ذات اليد وقوة الأعداء، بعدما كادت تميل قلوب طائفة منهم هَمُّوا بترك الغزو؛ لما هم فيه من الشدة العظيمة، ثم وفقهم الله للثبات والخروج إلى الغزو، وتاب عليهم، إنه سبحانه رؤوف بهم رحيم، ومن رحمته توفيقهم للتوبة وقبولها منهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بطلان الاحتجاج على جواز الاستغفار للمشركين بفعل إبراهيم عليه السلام.
• أن الذنوب والمعاصي هي سبب المصائب والخذلان وعدم التوفيق.
• أن الله هو مالك الملك، وهو ولينا، ولا ولي ولا نصير لنا من دونه.
• بيان فضل أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على سائر الناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (206)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 

*118 - ولقد تاب الله على الثلاثة، وهم: كعب بن مالك، ومرارة بن الربيع، وهلال بن أمية؛ الذين خُلِّفُوا عن التوبة وأُخِّرَ قبول توبتهم بعد تخلُّفهم عن الخروج مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى تبوك، فأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الناس بهجرانهم، وأصابهم حزن وغم على ذلك حتَّى ضاقت عليهم الأرض على سعتها، وضاقت صدورهم بما حصل لهم من الوحشة، وعلموا أنْ لا ملجأ لهم يلجؤون إليه إلا إلى الله وحده، فرحمهم بتوفيقهم للتوبة، ثم قبل توبتهم، إنه هو التواب على عباده، الرحيم بهم.
119 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله وعملوا بشرعه، اتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وكونوا مع الصادقين في إيمانهم وأقوالهم وأعمالهم، فلا مَنْجاة لكم إلا في الصدق.
120 - ليس لأهل المدينة ولا لمن حولهم من سكان البادية أن يتخلفوا عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا خرج إلى الجهاد بنفسه، وليس لهم أن يَشِحُّوا بانفسهم، ويصونوها عن نفسه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، بل الواجب عليهم أن يبذلوا أنفسهم دون نفسه؛ ذلك لأنهم لا ينالهم عطش، ولا تعب، ولا مجاعة في سبيل الله، ولا ينزلون مكانًا يثير وجودهم به غيظ الكفار، ولا يصيبون من عدو قتلًا أو أسرًا أو غنيمة أو هزيمة -إلا كتب الله لهم بذلك ثواب عمل صالح يقبله منهم، إن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين، بل يوفيهم إياه كاملًا، ويزيدهم عليه.
121 - ولا يبذلون مالًا قليلًا كان أو كثيرًا، ولا يتجاوزون واديًا إلا كتب لهم ما عملوه من بذل ومن سفر ليكافئهم الله، فيعطيهم في الآخرة أجر أحسن ما كانوا يعملون.
122 - وما ينبغي للمؤمنين أن يخرجوا للقتال جميعًا حتَّى لا يُسْتَأصَلوا إذا ظهر عليهم عدوهم، فهلَّا خرج للجهاد فريق منهم، وبقي فريق ليرافقوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ويتفقهوا في الدين بما يسمعونه منه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من القرآن وأحكام الشرع، وينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم بما تعلموه؛ رجاء أن يحذروا من عذاب الله وعقابه، فيمتثلوا أوامره، ويجتنبوا نواهيه. وكان هذا في السرايا التي كان يبعثها رسول الله إلى النواحي، ويختار لها طائفة من أصحابه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب تقوى الله والصدق وأنهما سبب للنجاة من الهلاك.
• عظم فضل النفقة في سبيل الله.
• وجوب التفقُّه في الدين مثله مثل الجهاد، وأنه لا قيام للدين إلا بهما معًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (207)
(سُوْرَةُ التوبة)
مَدنيّة

* 
** 


*123 - أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين بقتال من يجاورهم من الكفار؛ لما يسبِّبون من خطر على المؤمنين بسبب قربهم، وأمرهم كذلك أن يُظْهِروا قوة وشدة من أجل إرهابهم ودفع شرهم، والله تعالى مع المؤمنين المتقين بعونه وتأييده.
124 - وإذا أنزل الله سورة على رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فمن المنافقين من يسأل مستهزئًا ساخرًا: أيكم زادته هذه السورة النازلة إيمانًا بما جاء به محمد؟ فأما الذين آمنوا بالله وصدقوا رسوله فقد زادهم نزول السورة إيمانًا إلى إيمانهم السابق، وهم مسرورون بما نزل من الوحي؛ لما فيه من منافعهم الدنيوية والأخروية.
125 - وأما المنافقون فإن نزول القرآن بما فيه من أحكام وقصص يزيدهم مرضًا وخبثًا بسبب تكذيبهم بما ينزل، فيزداد مرض قلوبهم بزيادة نزول القرآن؛ لأنهم كلما نزل شيء شكّوا بما فيه وماتوا على الكفر.
126 - أوَلَا ينظر المنافقون معتبرين بابتلاء الله لهم بكشف حالهم وفضح نفاقهم كل سنة مرة أو مرتين؟! ثم مع علمهم بأن الله تعالى هو فاعل ذلك بهم لا يتوبون إليه من كفرهم، ولا يقلعون عن نفاقهم، ولا هم يتذكرون ما حل بهم وأنه من الله!
127 - وإذا أنزل الله سورة على رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيها ذكر أحوال المنافقين نظر بعض المنافقين إلى بعض قائلين: هل يراكم أحد؟ فإن لم يرهم أحد انصرفوا عن المجلس، ألا صرف الله قلوبهم عن الهداية والخير، وخذلهم بأنهم قوم لا يفهمون.
128 - لقد جاءكم -يا معشر العرب- رسول من جنسكم، فهو عربي مثلكم، شاقٌّ عليه ما يشقُّ عليكم، شديدة رغبته في هدايتكم والعناية بكم، وهو بالمؤمنين خاصة كثير العطف والرحمة.
129 - فإن أعرضوا عنك، ولم يؤمنوا بما جئت به، فقل لهم -أيها الرسول-: يكفيني الله الَّذي لا معبود بحقٍّ سواه، عليه وحده اعتمدت، وهو سبحانه رب العرش العظيم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب ابتداء القتال بالأقرب من الكفار إذا اتسعت رقعة الإسلام، ودعت إليه حاجة.
• بيان حال المنافقين حين نزول القرآن عليهم وهي الترقُّب والاضطراب.
• بيان رحمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالمؤمنين وحرصه عليهم.
• في الآيات دليل على أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص، وأنه ينبغي للمؤمن أن يتفقد إيمانه ويتعاهده فيجدده وينميه؛ ليكون دائمًا في صعود.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (208)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة
* 

* 
*

*سورة يونس
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
مواجهة المكذبين للوحي بالحجج والبراهين ودعوتهم للإيمان ترغيبًا وترهيبًا.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الر} سبق الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. هذه الآيات المتلوة في هذه السورة آيات القرآن المحكم المتقن المشتمل على الحكمة والأحكام.
2 - أكان باعثًا للناس على التعجب أن أنزلنا الوحي على رجل من جنسه؛ آمرين إياه أن يحذرهم من عذاب الله؟! وأخبرْ -أيها الرسول- الذين آمنوا بالله بما يسرهم؛ أن لهم منزلة عالية جزاء على ما قدموه من عمل صالح عند ربهم سبحانه، قال الكافرون: إن هذا الرجل الَّذي جاء بهذه الآيات لساحر ظاهر السحر.
3 - إن ربكم -أيها المتعجبون- هو الله الَّذي خلق السماوات على عظمها، والأرض على اتساعها في ستة أيام، ثم علا وارتفع على العرش، فكيف تعجبون من إرساله رجلا من جنسكم؟! وهو وحده الَّذي يقضي ويقدر في ملكه الواسع، وما لأحد أن يشفع لديه في شيء إلا بعد إذنه ورضاه عن الشافع، ذلكم المتصف بهذه الصفات هو الله ربكم، فأخلصوا له العبادة وحده، أفلا تتعظون بكل هذه البراهين والحجج على وحدانيته؟ فمن كان له أدنى اتعاظ علم ذلك، وآمن به.
4 - إليه وحده رجوعكم يوم القيامة؛ ليجازيكم على أعمالكم، وعد الله الناس بذلك وعدًا صادقًا لا يخلفه، إنه على ذلك قادر، يبدأ إيجاد المخلوق على غير مثال سابق، ثم يعيده بعد موته؛ ليجزي سبحانه الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات بالعدل فلا ينقص من حسناتهم، ولا يزيد في سيئاتهم، والذين كفروا بالله وبرسله لهم شراب من ماء متناهي الحرارة، يقطع أمعاءهم، ولهم عذاب موجع بسبب كفرهم بالله وبرسله.
5 - هو الَّذي جعل الشمس تشع الضوء وتنشره، وجعل القمر نورًا يُسْتَنار به، وقَدَّرَ سيره بعدد منازله الثماني والعشرين، والمنزلة هي المسافة التي يقطعها كل يوم وليلة؛ لتعلموا -أيها الناس- بالشمس عدد الأيام، وبالقمر عدد الشهور والسنين، ما خلق الله السماوات والأرض وما فيهما إلا بالحق؛ ليظهر قدرته وعظمته للناس، يبين الله هذه الأدلة الواضحة والبراهين الجلية على وحدانيته لقوم يعلمون الاستدال بها على ذلك.
6 - إن في تَعَاقُب الليل والنهار على العباد. وما يصحب ذلك من ظلمة وضياء، وقصر أحدهما وطوله، والمخلوقات التي في السماوات والأرض لعلامات دالة على قدرة الله لقوم يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات نبوة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأن إرساله أمر معقول لا عجب فيه .. خلق السماوات والأرض ومن فيهما، وتدبير الأمر، وتقدير الأزمان واختلاف الليل والنهار كلها آيات عظيمة دالة على ألوهية الله سبحانه.
• الشفاعة يوم القيامة لا تكون إلا لمن أذن له الله، ورضي قوله وفعله.
• تقدير الله عز وجل لحركة الشمس ولمنازل القمر يساعد على ضبط التاريخ والأيام والسنين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (209)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

 
*

*7 - إن الكافرين الذين لا يتوقعون لقاء الله فيخافوه أو يطمعوا فيه، وارتضوا الحياة الدنيا الفانية بدلًا من الحياة الأخروية الباقية، وسكنت أنفسهم إليها فرحة بها، والذين هم عن آيات الله ودلائله معرضون عنها لاهون.
8 - أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات مستقرهم الَّذي يأوون إليه هو النار؛ بسبب ما اكتسبوه من الكفر والتكذيب بيوم القيامة.
9 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات يرزقهم الله الهداية الى العمل الصالح الموصل إلى رضاه؛ بسبب إيمانهم، ثم يدخلهم الله يوم القيامة في جنات النعيم الدائم، تجري من تحتهم الأنهار.
10 - دعاؤهم في الجنّة هو تسبيح الله وتقديسه، وتحية الله لهم وتحية الملائكة وتحية بعضهم لبعض: سلام، وخاتمة دعائهم الثناء على الله رب المخلوقات كلها.
11 - ولو يُعَجِّل الله سبحانه استجابة دعاء الناس على أنفسهم وأولادهم وأموالهم بالشر عند الغضب، مثل ما يستجيب لهم في دعائهم بالخير -لهلكوا، ولكن الله يمهلهم، فيترك الذين لا ينتظرون لقاءه- لأنهم لا يخافون عقابًا ولا يرتجون ثوابًا- يتركهم مترددين حائرين مرتابين في يوم الحساب.
12 - وإذا أصاب الإنسانَ المسرف على نفسه مرض أو سوء حال، دعانا متذللًا متضرعًا مضطجعًا على جنبه أو قاعدًا أو قائمًا؛ رجاء أن يُزَال ما به من ضر، فلما استجبنا دعاءه، وأزلنا ما به من ضر مضى على ما كان عليه كأنه لم يدعنا لكشف ضر أصابه، كما زُيِّن لهذا المعرض الاستمرار في ضلاله زُيِّن للمتجاوزين للحدود بكفرهم ما كانوا يعملونه من الكفر والمعاصي، فلا يتركونه.
13 - ولقد أهلكنا الأمم من قبلكم -أيها المشركون- لتكذيبهم برسل الله وارتكابهم المعاصي، وقد جاءتهم رسلهم الذين أرسلناهم إليهم بالبراهين الواضحة الدالة على صدقهم فيما جاؤوا به من عند ربهم، فما استقام لهم أن يؤمنوا؛ لعدم استعدادهم للإيمان، فخذلهم الله، ولم يوفقهم له، كما جازينا تلك الأمم الظالمة نجزي أمثالهم في كل زمان ومكان.
14 - ثم صَيَّرناكم -أيها النَّاس- خَلَفًا لتلك الأمم المكذبة التي أهلكناها؛ لننظر كيف تعملون، هل تعملون خيرًا فتثابوا عليه، أم تعملون شرًّا فتعاقبوا عليه؟

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لطف الله عز وجل بعباده في عدم إجابة دعائهم على أنفسهم وأولادهم بالشر.
• بيان حال الإنسان بالدعاء في الضراء والإعراض عند الرخاء والتحذير من الاتصاف بذلك.
• هلاك الأمم السابقة كان سببه ارتكابهم المعاصي والظلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (210)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

*

** 


*15 - وإذا تُقْرأ عليهم الآيات القرآنية الواضحة الدالة على توحيد الله، قال منكرو البعث الذين لا يرجون ثوابًا، ولا يخافون عقابًا: جيء -يا محمد- بقرآن غير هذا القرآن المشتمل على سب عبادة الأصنام أو غيره بنَسْخ بعضه أو كله بما يوافق أهواءنا، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لا يصح أن أغيِّره أنا، ولا أستطيع -بالأوْلى- الإتيان بغيره، بل الله وحده هو الَّذي يبدل منه ما يشاء، فلست أتبع إلا ما يوحيه الله إلي، إني أخاف إن عصيت الله بإجابتكم إلى ما طلبتم عذاب يوم عظيم، وهو يوم القيامة.
16 - قل -أيها الرسول-: لو شاء الله ألا أقرأ القرآن عليكم ما قرأته عليكم، وما بلغتكم إياه، ولو شاء الله ما أَعْلَمَكم بالقرآن على لساني، فقد مكثت بينكم زمنًا طويلًا -هو أربعون سنة- لا أقرأ ولا أكتب، ولا أطلب هذا الشأن ولا أبحث عنه، أفلا تدركون بعقولكم أن ما جئتكم به هو من عند الله، ولا شأن لي فيه؟!
17 - فلا أحد أظلم ممن اختلق على الله كذبًا، فكيف لي أن أبدل القرآن افتراء عليه، إن الشأن أن المتجاوزين لحدود الله بالافتراء عليه لا يفوزون بمطلوبهم.
18 - ويعبد المشركون من دون الله آلهة مزعومة، لا تنفع ولا تضر، والمعبود بالحق ينفع ويضر متى شاء، ويقولون عن معبوداتهم: هؤلاء وسطاء يشفعون لنا عند الله فلا يعذبنا بذنوبنا، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أتخبرون الله العليم أن له شريكًا، وهو لا يعلم له شريكًا في السماوات ولا في الأرض، تَقَدَّس وتَنَزَّه عما يقوله المشركون من الباطل والكذب.
19 - وما كان الناس إلا أمة واحدة مؤمنة موحدة فاختلفوا، فمنهم من بقي مؤمنًا، ومنهم من كفر، ولولا ما مضى من قضاء الله أنَّه لا يحكم بينهم فيما اختلفوا فيه في الدنيا، وإنما يحكم بينهم فيه يوم القيامة، لولا ذلك لحكم بينهم في الدنيا فيما يختلفون فيه، فيتبين المهتدي من الضال.
20 - ويقول المشركون: هلَّا أُنْزِل على محمد آية من ربه دالة على صدقه؟ فقل لهم -أيها الرسول-: نزول الآيات غيب يختص الله بعلمه، فانتظروا ما اقترحتموه من الآيات الحسية، إني معكم من المنتظرين لها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم الافتراء على الله والكذب عليه وتحريف كلامه كما فعل اليهود بالتوراة.
• النفع والضر بيد الله عز وجل وحده دون ما سواه.
• بطلان قول المشركين بأن آلهتهم تشفع لهم عند الله.
• اتباع الهوى والاختلاف على الدين هو سبب الفرقة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (211)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*21 - وإذا أذقنا المشركين نعمة من مطر وخصب بعد جدب وبؤس أصابهم، إذا لهم استهزاء وتكذيب بآياتنا، قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: الله أعجل مكرًا، وأسرع استدراجًا لكم وعقوبة، إن الحفظة من الملائكة يكتبون ما تُدَبِّرون من مكر، لا يفوتهم منه شيء، فكيف يفوت خالقَهم؟! وسيجازيكم الله على مكركم.
22 - الله هو الَّذي يُسَيِّركم -أيها الناس- في البر على أقدامكم وعلى دوابكم، وهو الَّذي يسيركم في البحر في السفن، حتَّى إذا كنتم في السفن في البحر، وجرت بهم بريح طيبة، فرح الركاب بتلك الريح الطيبة، فبينما هم في فرحهم جاءتهم ريح قوية الهبوب، وجاءهم موج البحر من كل جهة، وغلب على ظنهم أنهم هالكون، دعوا الله وحده، ولم يشركوا معه غيره قائلين: لئن أنقذتنا من هذه المحنة المهلكة لنكونن من الشاكرين لك على ما أنعمت به علينا.
23 - فلما استجاب دعاءهم، وأنقذهم من تلك المحنة، إذا هم يفسدون في الأرض بارتكاب الكفر والمعاصي والآثام. أفيقوا -أيها الناس- إنما عاقبة بَغْيكم السيئة على أنفسكم، فالله لا يضره بَغْيُكُم، تتمتعون به في الحياة الدنيا وهي فانية، ثم إلينا رجوعكم يوم القيامة، فنخبركم بما كنتم تعملون من المعاصي، ونجازيكم عليها.
24 - إنما مثل الحياة الدنيا التي تتمتعون فيها في سرعة انقضائها كمثل مطر اختلط به نبات الأرض مما يأكل الناس من الحبوب والثمار، ومما تأكل الأنعام من الحشيش وغيره، حتَّى إذا أخذت الأرض لونها الزاهي، وتَجَمَّلت بما تنبته من أنواع النبات، وظن أهلها أنهم قادرون على حصاد ما أنبتت وقطافه، جاءها قضاؤنا بإهلاكها، فصيرناها محصودة كأن لم تكن عامرةً بالأشجار والنباتات في عهد قريب، كما بيَّنا لكم حال الدنيا وسرعة انقضائها نبين الأدلة والبراهين لمن يتفكرون ويعتبرون.
25 - والله يدعو جميع الناس إلى جنته التي هي دار السلام، يسلم فيها الناس من المصائب والهموم، ويسلمون من الموت، والله يوفق من شاء من عباده إلى دين الإسلام الموصل إلى دار السلام هذه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الله أسرع مكرًا بمن مكر بعباده المؤمنين.
• بغي الإنسان عائد على نفسه ولا يضر إلا نفسه.
• بيان حقيقة الدنيا في سرعة انقضائها وزوالها، وما فيها من النعيم فهو فانٍ.
• الجنّة هي مستقر المؤمن؛ لما فيها من النعيم والسلامة من المصائب والهموم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (212)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

*




*26 - للذين أحسنوا بالقيام بما أوجبه الله عليهم من الطاعات، وترك ما حرم عليهم من المعاصي؛ المثوبة الحسنى، وهي الجنّة، ولهم زيادة عليها، وهي النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، ولا يغشى وجوههم غبار، ولا يغشاها هوان ولا خزي، أولئك المتصفون بالإحسان أصحاب الجنّة هم فيها ماكثون.
37 - والذين عملوا السيئات من الكفر والمعاصي لهم جزاء السيئة التي عملوها بمثلها من عقاب الله في الآخرة، وتغشى وجوههم ذلة وهوان، ليس لهم مانع يمنعهم من عذاب الله إذا أنزله بهم، كأنما ألبست وجوههم سوادًا من الليل المظلم من كثرة ما يغشاها من دخان النار وسوادها، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات أصحاب النار هم فيها ماكثون أبدًا.
28 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم القيامة حين نحشر جميع الخلائق، ثم نقول للذين أشركوا بالله في الدنيا: الزموا -أيها المشركون- مكانكم أنتم ومعبوداتكم التي كنتم تعبدونها من دون الله. ففرقنا بين المعبودين والعابدين، وتبرأ المعبودون من العابدين قائلين: لم تكونوا تعبدوننا في الدنيا.
29 - هنا تتبرأ منهم آلهتهم التي عبدوها من دون الله قائلة: فالله شاهد -وكفى به- أنّا لم نرض بعبادتكم لنا، ولم نأمركم بها، وأنا لم نشعر بعبادتكم.
30 - في ذلك الموقف العظيم تختبر كل نفس ما أمضت من عمل في حياتها الدنيا، وأرجع المشركون إلى ربهم الحق الَّذي هو الله الذي يتولى حسابهم، وذهب عنهم ما افتروه من شفاعة أصنامهم.
31 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين بالله: من يرزقكم من جهة السماء بإنزال المطر عليكم؟ ومن يرزقكم من الأرض بما ينبت فيها من نبات، وبما تحويه من معادن؟. ومن يُخْرِج الحي من الميت كالإنسان من النطفة، والطير من البيضة، ومن يُخْرِج الميت من الحي كالنطفة من الحيوان، والبيضة من الطير؟ ومن يدبر أمر السماوات والأرض وما فيهن من مخلوقات؟ فسيجيبون بأن فاعل ذلك كله هو الله، فقل لهم: أفلا تعلمون ذلك، وتتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه؟!
32 - فذلكم -أيها الناس- الَّذي يفعل ذلك كله هو الله الحق خالقكم، ومدبر أمركم، فماذا بعد معرفة الحق غير البعد عنه والضياع؟! فاين تذهب عقولكم عن هذا الحق الجلي؟!
33 - كما ثبتت الربوبية الحقة لله وجبت -أيها الرسول- كلمة ربك القَدَرِية على الذين خرجوا عن الحق عنادًا أنهم لا يؤمنون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أعظم نعيم يُرَغَّب به المؤمن هو النظر إلى وجه الله تعالى.
• بيان قدرة الله، وأنه على كل شيء قدير.
• التوحيد في الربوبية والإشراك في الإلهية باطل، فلا بد من توحيدهما معًا.
• إذا قضى الله بعدم إيمان قوم بسبب معاصيهم فإنهم لا يؤمنون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (213)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*34 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: هل من بين شركائكم الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله من يُنْشِئ الخلق على غير مثال سابق، ثم يبعثه بعد موته؟ قل لهم: الله يُنْشئُ الخلق على غير مثال سابق، ثم يبعثه بعد موته، فكيف تصرفون -أيها المشركون- عن الحق إلى الباطل؟!
35 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: هل من بين شركائكم الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله من يرشد إلى الحق؟ قل لهم: الله وحده يرشد إلى الحق، فهل من يرشد الناس إلى الحق، ويدعوهم إليه أولى بأن يتبع أم معبوداتكم التي لا تهتدي بنفسها إلا أن يهديها غيرها؟! فما لكم كيف تحكمون بالباطل حين تزعمون أنهم شركاء لله؟! تعالى الله عن قولكم علوا كبيرًا.
36 - وما يتبع معظم المشركين إلا ما لا علم لهم به، فما يتبعون إلا وهمًا وشكًّا، إن الشك لا يقوم مقام العلم، ولا يغني عنه، إن الله عليم بما يفعلونه، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أفعالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
37 - وما يصح لهذا القرآن أن يُخْتَلق، وينسب إلى غير الله لعجز الناس ضرورة عن الإتيان بمثله، ولكنَّه مصدق لما نزل من الكتب قبله، ومبيّن لما أجمل فيها من الأحكام، فهو لا شك فيه أنَّه منزل من رب المخلوقات سبحانه وتعالى.
38 - بل أيقول هؤلاء المشركون: إن محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اختلق هذا القرآن من نفسه، ونسبه إلى الله، قل -أيها الرسول- ردًّا عليهم: إن كنت قد أتيت به من عندي وأنا بشر مثلكم فأتوا أنتم بسورة من مثله، وادعوا من استطعتم دعاءه لمظاهرتكم إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه من أن القرآن مختلق مكذوب، ولن تستطيعوا ذلك، وعدم قدرتكم -وأنتم أصحاب اللسان وأرباب الفصاحة- دال على أن القرآن منزل من عند الله.
39 - فلم يجيبوا، بل سارعوا بتكذيب القرآن قبل أن يتفهموه ويتدبروه، وقبل أن يحصل ما أنذروا به من العذاب، وقد اقترب إتيان ذلك، مثل هذا التكذيب كذبت الأمم السابقة، فنزل بها ما نزل من العذاب، فتأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف كانت نهاية الأمم المكذبة، فقد أهلكهم الله.
40 - ومن المشركين من سيؤمن بالقرآن قبل موته، ومنهم من لا يؤمن به عنادًا ومكابرة حتَّى يموت، وربك -أيها الرسول- أعلم بالمُصِرِّين على كفرهم، وسيجازيهم على كفرهم.
41 - فإن كذبك -أيها الرسول- قومك فقل لهم: لي ثواب عملي وأنا أتحمل تبعة عملي، ولكم ثواب عملكم وعليكم عقابه، أنتم بريئون من عقاب ما أعمل، وأنا بريء من عقاب ما تعملون.
42 - ومن المشركين من يستمع إليك -أيها الرسول- إذا قرأت القرآن استماعًا غير مقرون بقبول وإذعان، أفأنت تقدر على إسماع من سلب السمع؟! فكذلك لن تقدر على هداية هؤلاء الذين صموا عن سماع الحق فلا يعقلونه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الهادي إلى الحق هداية التوفيق هو الله وحده دون ما سواه.
• الحث على تطلب الأدلة والبراهين والهدايات للوصول للعلم والحق وترك الوهم والظن.
• ليس في مقدور أحد أن يأتي ولو بآية مثل القرآن الكريم إلى يوم القيامة.
• سفه المشركين وتكذيبهم بما لم يفهموه ويتدبروه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (214)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*43 - ومن المشركين من ينظر إليك -أيها الرسول- ببصره الظاهر لا ببصيرته، أفأنت تستطيع تبصير الذين سلبت أبصارهم؟! إنك لا تستطيع ذلك، وكذلك لا تستطيع هداية فاقد البصيرة.
44 - إن الله تنزه عن ظلم عباده، فهو لا يظلمهم مثقال ذرة، ولكنهم هم الذين يظلمون أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك؛ بسبب التعصب للباطل والمكابرة والعناد.
45 - ويوم يحشر الله الناس يوم القيامة لحسابهم كان لم يمكثوا في حياتهم الدنيا وفي برزخهم إلا ساعة من نهار لا أَزْيدَ، يعرف بعضهم بعضًا فيها، ثم تنقطع معرفتهم لشدة ما شاهدوا من أهوال القيامة، قد خسر الذين يكذبون بلقاء ربهم يوم القيامة، وما كانوا مؤمنين في الدنيا بيوم البعث حتَّى يسلموا من الخسران.
46 - وإما نُرِينَّك -أيها الرسول- بعضًا مما وعدناهم به من العذاب قبل موتك، أو نتوفينك قبل ذلك، ففي كلتا الحالتين إلينا رجوعهم يوم القيامة، ثم الله مطلع على ما كانوا يعملون، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيهم على أعمالهم.
47 - ولكل أمة من الأمم السابقة رسول أرسل إليهم، فإذا بلغهم ما أمر بتبليغه، وكذبوه حكم بينهم وبينه بالعدل، فنجاه الله بفضله، وأهلكهم بعدله، وهم لا يظلمون من جزاء أعمالهم شيئًا.
48 - ويقول هؤلاء الكفار معاندين ومتَحَدِّين: متى زمن ما وعدتمونا به من العذاب إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه؟!
49 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لا أملك لنفسي ضرًّا أضرها به أو أدفعه عنها ولا نفعًا أنفعها به، فكيف بنفع غيري أو ضره؟ إلا ما شاء الله من ذلك، فكيف لي أن أعلم غيبه؟ لكل أمة من الأمم توعدها الله بهلاكٍ زمنٌ محدد لهلاكها، لا يعلمه إلا الله، فإذا جاء زمن هلاكها لم تتأخر عنه وقتًا ما ولم تتقدم.
50 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المستعجلين للعذاب: أخبروني إن جاءكم عذاب الله في أي وقت من ليل أو نهار، ما الَّذي تستعجلونه من هذا العذاب؟!
51 - أبعد أن يقع عليكم العذاب الَّذي وُعِدتموه تؤمنون حين لا ينفع نفسًا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل؛ أتؤمنون الآن، وقد كنتم تستعجلون العذاب من قبل على وجه التكذيب به؟!
52 - ثم بعد إدخالهم في العذاب وطلبهم الخروج منه يقال لهم: ذوقوا العذاب الدائم في الآخرة، فهل تثابون إلا ما كنتم تعملون من الكفر والمعاصي؟!
53 - ويستخبرك -أيها الرسول- المشركون: أهذا العذاب الَّذي وُعِدْنا به حق؟ قل لهم: نعم، إنه -والله- لحق، ولستم بمُفْلِتين منه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإنسان هو الَّذي يورد نفسه موارد الهلاك، فالله مُنَزَّه عن الظلم.
• مهمة الرسول هي التبليغ، والله يتولى حسابهم وعقابهم بحكمته فقد يعجله في حياة الرسول أو يؤخره لبعد وفاته.
• النفع والضر بيد الله عز وجل، فلا أحد من الخلق يملك لنفسه أو لغيره ضرًّا ولا نفعًا.
• لا ينفع الإيمان صاحبه عند معاينة الموت.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (215)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*54 - ولو أن لكل مشرك بالله جميع ما في الأرض من أموال نفيسة لجعله مقابل فكاكه من عذاب الله لو أتيح له أن يفتدي به، وأخفى المشركون الندم على كفرهم لمَّا شاهدوا العذاب يوم القيامة، وقضى الله بينهم بالعدل وهم لا يظلمون، وإنما يجزون على أعمالهم.
55 - ألا إن لله وحده ملك ما في السماوات وملك ما في الأرض، ألا إن وعبد الله بعقاب الكافرين واقع لا مرية فيه، ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون ذلك فيشكُّون.
56 - هو سبحانه يبعث الموتى، ويميت الأحياء، واليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
57 - يا أيها الناس، قد جاءكم القرآن فيه تذكير وترغيب وترهيب، وهو شفاء لما في القلوب من مرض الشك والارتياب، وإرشاد لطريق الحق، وفيه رحمة للمؤمنين، فهم المنتفعون به.
58 - قل -أيها الرسول- للناس: ما جاءكم به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من القرآن هو فضل من الله عليكم، ورحمة منه بكم، فبفضل الله عليكم ورحمته بكم بإنزال هذا القرآن فافرحوا لا بسواهما، فما جاءهم به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ربه خير مما يجمعونه من حطام الدنيا الزائل.
59 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أخبروني عما مَنَّ الله به عليكم من إنزال الرزق، فعملتم فيه بأهوائكم، فحرَّمتم بعضه، وأحللتم بعضه، قل لهم: هل الله أباح لكم في تحليل ما أحللتم، وتحريم ما حرَّمتم، أم أنكم تختلقون عليه الكذب؟!
60 - وأي شيء يظنه مختلقو الكذب عليه واقعًا بهم يوم القيامة؟! أيظنون أن يغفر لهم؟! هيهات، إن الله لذو إفضال على الناس بإمهالهم وعدم معاجلتهم بالعقوبة، ولكن أكثرهم جاحدون نعم الله عليهم فلا يشكرونها.
61 - وما تكون -أيها الرسول- في أمر من الأمور، وما تقرأ من قرآن، وما تعملون -أيها المؤمنون- من عمل إلا كنا نراكم عالمين بكم ونسمعكم حين تشرعون في العمل مندفعين فيه، وما يغيب عن علم ربك وزن ذرة في السماء أو في الأرض، ولا أصغر من وزنها ولا أكبر، إلا وهو مسجل في كتاب واضح لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم ما ينتظر المشركين بالله من عذاب، حتَّى إنهم يتمنون دفعه بكل ما في الأرض، ولن يُقْبلَ منهم.
• القرآن شفاء للمؤمنين من أمراض الشهوات وأمراض الشبهات بما فيه من الهدايات والدلائل العقلية والنقلية.
• ينبغي للمؤمن أن يفرح بنعمة الإسلام والإيمان دون غيرهما من حطام الدنيا.
• دقة مراقبة الله لعباده وأعمالهم وخواطرهم ونياتهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (216)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*62 - ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه من أهوال القيامة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا.
63 - هؤلاء الأولياء هم الذين كانوا يتصفون بالإيمان بالله وبرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وكانوا يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
64 - لهم البشارة من ربهم في الدنيا بما يسرهم برؤيا صالحة أو ثناء الناس عليهم، ولهم البشارة من الملائكة عند قبض أرواحهم، وبعد الموت، وفي الحشر، لا تغيير لما وعدهم الله به، ذلك الجزاء هو النجاح العظيم؛ لما فيه من نيل المطلوب، والنجاة من المرهوب.
65 - ولا تحزن -أيها الرسول- لما يقوله هؤلاء من الطعن والقدح في دينك، إن القهر والغلبة كلها لله، فلا يعجزه شيء، هو السميع لأقوالهم، العليم بأفعالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
66 - ألا إن لله وحده ملك من في السماوات وملك من في الأرض، وأي شيء يتبعه المشركون الذين يعبدون من دون الله شركاء؟! لا يتبعون في الحقيقة إلا الشك، وما هم إلا يكذبون في نسبتهم الشركاء إلى الله، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوًّا كبيرًا.
67 - هو وحده الَّذي جعل لكم -أيها الناس- الليل لتسكنوا فيه عن الحركة والتعب، وجعل النهار مضيئًا لتسعوا فيه بما يرجع إليكم بنفع في معاشكم، إن في ذلك لدلائل واضحة لقوم يسمعون سماع اعتبار وقبول.
68 - قال فريق من المشركين: اتخذ الله الملائكة بناتٍ، تقدس الله عن قولهم، فهو سبحانه الغني عن جميع مخلوقاته، له ملك ما في السماوات وملك ما في الأرض، ليس عندكم -أيها المشركون- برهان على قولكم هذا، أتقولون على الله قولًا عظيمًا -إذ تنسبون إليه الولد- لا تعلمون حقيقته دون برهان؟!
69 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إن الذين يختلقون على الله الكذب بنسبة الولد إليه لا يظفرون بما يطلبونه، ولا ينجون مما يرهبونه.
70 - فلا يغتروا بما يتمتعون به من ملذات الدنيا ونعيمها، فهو متاع قليل زائل، ثم إلينا رجوعهم يوم القيامة، ثم نذيقهم العذاب القوى بسبب كفرهم بالله وتكذيبهم لرسوله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ولاية الله تكون لمن آمن به، وامتثل أوامره، واجتنب نواهيه، واتبع رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأولياء الله هم الآمنون يوم القيامة، ولهم البشرى في الدنيا إما بالرؤيا الصالحة أو عند الموت.
• العزة لله جميعًا وفهو مالك الملك، وما عُبد من دون الله لا حقيقة له.
• الحث على التفكر في خلق الله؛ لأن ذلك يقود إلى الإيمان به وتوحيده.
• حرمة الكذب على الله عز وجل، وأن صاحبه لن يفلح، ومن أعظم الكذب نسبة الولد له سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (217)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

* 
*

*71 - واقصص -أيها الرسول- على هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين خبر نوح عليه السلام حين قال لقومه: يا قوم، إن كان عَظُم عليكم مقامي بين أظهركم، وشقَّ عليكم تذكيري بآيات الله ووعظي، وعزمتم على قتلي، فعلى الله وحده اعتمدت في إحباط ما تكيدون، فأحكموا أمركم، واعزموا على إهلاكي، وادعوا آلهتكم لتستعينوا بها، ثم لا يكن كيدكم سرًّا مبهمًا، ثم بعد تدبيركم لقتلي أمضوا إلي ما تُضْمِرون، ولا تؤخروني لحظة.
72 - فإن كنتم قد أعرضتم عن دعوتي فقد علمتم أني ما طلبت منكم جزاء على تبليغكم رسالة ربي، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله، آمنتم بي، أم كفرتم، وأمرني الله أن أكون من المنقادين له بالطاعة والعمل الصالح.
73 - فكذبه قومه، ولم يصدقوا به، فنجيناه هو ومن كان معه في السفينة من المؤمنين، وصيَّرناهم خَلَفًا لمن كان قبلهم، وأهلكنا الذين كذبوا بما جاء به من الآيات والحجج بالطوفان، فتأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف كانت نهاية أمر القوم الذين أنذرهم نوح عليه السلام، فلم يؤمنوا.
74 - ثم بعد مدة من الزمن بعثنا من بعد نوح رسلًا إلى أقوامهم، فجاء الرسل أممهم بالآيات والبراهين، فما كانت لهم إرادة أن يؤمنوا بسبب إصرارهم السابق على تكذيب الرسل، فختم الله على قلوبهم. مثل هذا الختم الَّذي ختمنا به على قلوب أتباع الرسل الماضين نختم به على قلوب الكافرين المتجاوزين لحدود الله بالكفر في كل زمان ومكان.
75 - ثم بعد مدة من الزمن بعثنا من بعد هؤلاء الرسل موسى وأخاه هارون إلى فرعون ملك مصر والكبراء من قومه، بعثناهما بالآيات الدالة على صدقهما، فتكبروا عن الإيمان بما جاءا به، وكانوا قومًا مجرمين؛ لكفرهم بالله وتكذيبهم لرسله.
76 - فلما جاء فرعون والكبراء من قومه الدين الَّذي جاء به موسى وهارون عليهم السلام قالوا عن آياته الدالة على صدق ما جاء به موسى: إنه لسحر واضح، وليس حقًّا.
77 - قال موسى مستنكرًا عليهم: أتقولون للحق حين جاءكم: هو سحر؟! كلا، ما هو بسحر، وإني لأعلم أن السّاحر لا يفلح أبدًا، فكيف لي بتعاطيه؟!
78 - أجاب قوم فرعون موسى عليه السلام قائلين: أجئتنا بهذا السحر لتصرفنا عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا من الدين، ويكون لك أنت ولأخيك الملك؟ وما نحن لكما -يا موسى وهارون- بمقرين بأنكما رسولان أرسلتما إلينا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سلاح المؤمن في مواجهة أعدائه هو التوكل على الله.
• الإصرار على الكفر والتكذيب بالرسل يوجب الختم على القلوب فلا تؤمن أبدًا.
• حال أعداء الرسل واحد، فهم دائمًا يصفون الهدى بالسحر أو الكذب.
• إن الساحر لا يفلح أبدًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (218)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*79 - وقال فرعون لقومه: جيئوني بكل ساحر خبير بالسحر متقن له.
80 - فلما جاؤوا فرعون بالسحرة قال لهم موسى عليه السلام واثقًا بانتصاره عليهم: اطرحوا -أيها السحرة- ما أنتم طارحوه.
81 - فلما طرحوا ما عندهم من السحر قال لهم موسى عليه السلام: الَّذي   أظهرتموه هو السحر، إن الله سيصيِّر ما صنعتم باطلًا لا أثر له، إنكم   بسحركم مفسدون في الأرض، والله لا يصلح عمل من كان مفسدًا.
82 - ويثبّت الله الحق، ويمكّن له بكلماته القدرية، وبما في كلماته الشرعية   من الحجج والبراهين، ولو كره ذلك الكافرون المجرمون من آل فرعون.
83 - صَمَّم القوم على الإعراض، فما صدَّق بموسى عليه السلام -مع ما جاء به   من الآيات الظاهرة، والحجج الواضحة- إلا شباب من قومه بني إسرائيل، مع  خوف  من فرعون وكبراء قومه أن يصرفوهم عن إيمانهم بما يذيقونهم من العذاب  إن  كشف أمرهم، وإن فرعون لمتكبر متسلط على مصر وأهلها، بيانه لمن  المتجاوزين  للحد في الكفر والتقتيل والتعذيب لبني إسرائيل.
84 - وقال موسى عليه السلام لقومه: يا قوم، إن كنتم آمنتم بالله إيمانًا   حقًّا، فعلى الله وحده اعتمدوا إن كنتم مسلمين، فالتوكل على الله يدفع عنكم   السوء، ويجلب لكم الخير.
85 - فأجابوا موسى عليه السلام، فقالوا: على الله وحده توكلنا، ربنا لا   تسلط علينا الظالمين، فيفتنونا عن ديننا بالتعذيب والقتل والإغراء.
86 - وخلِّصنا برحمتك -ربنا- من أيدي قوم فرعون الكافرين، فقد استعبدونا وآذونا بالتعذيب والقتل.
87 - وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه هارون عليهم السلام أن اختارا واتَّخِذا   لقومكما بيوتًا لعبادة الله وحده، وصيِّروا بيوتكم متجهة إلى جهة القبلة   (بيت المقدس)، وائتوا بالصلاة كاملة، وأخبِر -يا موسى- المؤمنين بما يسرهم   من نصر الله وتأييدهم، وإهلاك عدوهم، واستخلافهم في الأرض.
88 - وقال موسى عليه السلام: ربنا، إنك أعطيت فرعون والأشراف من قومه من   زخرف الدنيا وبهارجها زينة، وأعطيتهم أموالًا في هذه الحياة الدنيا، فلم   يشكروك على ما أعطيتهم، بل استعانوا بها على الإضلال عن سبيلك، ربنا امْحُ   أموالَهم وامحقها، واجعل قلوبهم قاسية، فلا يؤمنون إلا حين يشاهدون العذاب   الموجع حين لا ينفعهم إيمانهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الثقة بالله وبنصره والتوكل عليه ينبغي أن تكون من صفات المؤمن القوي.
• بيان أهمية الدعاء، وأنه من صفات المتوكلين.
• تأكيد أهمية الصلاة ووجوب إقامتها في كل الأديان السماوية وفي كل الأحوال.
• مشروعية الدعاء على الظالم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (219)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 




*89 - قال الله: قد أجبْتُ دعاءكما -يا موسى وهارون- على فرعون وأشراف قومه، فاثبتا على دينكما، ولا تنحرفا عنه إلى اتباع سبيل الجهال الذين لا يعلمون طريق الحق.
90 - ويسَّرْنا لبني إسرائيل عبور البحر بعد فَلْقِه حتَّى جاوزوه سالمين، فلحقهم فرعون وجنوده ظلمًا واعتداء، حتَّى إذا انطبق عليه البحر، وناله الغرق، ويئس من النجاة. قال: آمنت أن لا معبود بحق إلا الَّذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل، وأنا من المنقادين لله بالطاعة.
ولما كانت معاينة الموت مانعة من قَبول التوبة، قال الله تعالى:

91 - أتؤمن الآن بعد اليأس من الحياة؟! وقد عصيت الله -يا فرعون- قبل نزول العذاب بالكفر به، والصد عن سبيله، وكنت من المفسدين بسبب ضلالك في نفسك وإضلالك لغيرك.
92 - فاليوم نخرجك -يا فرعون- من البحر، ونجعلك على مرتفع من الأرض؛ ليعتبر بك من يأتي بعدك، وإن كثيرًا من الناس عن حُججنا ودلائل قدرتنا لغافلون، لا يتفكرون فيها.
93 - ولقد أنزلنا بني إسرائيل منزلًا محمودًا ومكانًا مرضيًّا في بلاد الشام المباركة، ورزقناهم من الحلال الطيب، فما اختلفوا في أمر دينهم حتَّى جاءهم القرآن مصدقًا لما قرؤوه في التوراة من نعت محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فلما أنكروا ذلك سُلِبت أوطانهم، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، فيجازي المحق والمبطل منهم بما يستحقه كل منهما.
94 - فإن كنت -أيها الرسول- في ارتياب وحيرة من حقيقة ما أنزلنا إليك من القرآن فاسأل من آمن من اليهود الذين يقرؤون التوراة، والنصارى الذين يقرؤون الإنجيل، فسيخبرونك بأن الَّذي أُنزِل عليك حق؛ لما يجدون من نَعْتِه في كتابيهما، لقد جاءك الحق الَّذي لا مِرْية فيه من ربك، فلا تكونن من الشاكِّين.
95 - ولا تكونن من الذين كذبوا بحجج الله وبراهينه فتكون بذلك من الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب كفرهم، وكل هذا التحذير لبيان خطورة الشك والتكذيب، وإلّا فإن النبي معصوم عن أن يصدر منه شيء من هذا.
96 - إن الذين ثبت عليهم قضاء الله بأنهم يموتون على الكفر لإصرارهم عليه لا يؤمنون أبدًا.
97 - ولو أتتهم كل آية شرعية أو كونية حتَّى يشاهدوا العذاب الموجع، فيؤمنوا حين لا ينفعهم الإيمان.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب الثبات على الدين، وعدم اتباع سبيل المجرمين.
• لا تُقْبل توبة من حَشْرَجَت روحه، أو عاين العذاب.
• أن اليهود والنصارى كانوا يعلمون صفات النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، لكن الكبر والعناد هو ما منعهم من الإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (220)
(سُوْرَةُ يونس)
مَكيّة

* 

*98 - لم يحدث أن آمنت قرية من القرى التي أرسلنا إليها رسلنا إيمانا مُعْتَدًّا به قبل معاينة العذاب، فينفعها إيمانها لمجيئه قبل معاينته، إلا قوم يونس حين آمنوا إيمانًا صادقًا رفعنا عنهم عذاب الذل والهوان في الحياة الدنيا، ومتعناهم إلى وقت انقضاء آجالهم.
99 - ولو شاء ربك -أيها الرسول- إيمان جميع من في الأرض لآمنوا، لكنه لم يشأ ذلك لحكمة، فهو يضل من يشاء بعدله، ويهدي من يشاء بفضله، فليس باستطاعتك إكراه الناس على أن يكونوا مؤمنين، فتوفيقهم للإيمان بيد الله وحده.
100 - وما ينبغي لنفس أن تؤمن من تلقاء نفسها إلا أن يأذن الله، فلا يقع إيمان إلا بمشيئته، فلا تذهب نفسك حسرات عليهم، ويجعل الله العذاب والخزي على الذين لا يدركون عنه حججه , وأوامره ونواهيه.
101 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين الذين يسألونك الآيات: تأملوا ماذا في السماوات والأرض من الآيات الدالة على وحدانية الله وقدرته، وما ينفع إنزال الآيات والحجج والرسل في قوم ليس لهم استعداد أن يؤمنوا؛ لإصرارهم على الكفر.
102 - فهل ينتظر هؤلاء المكذبون إلا مثل الوقائع التي أوقعها الله على الأمم المكذبة السابقة؟! قل -أيها الرسول- لهم: انتظروا عذاب الله، إني معكم من المنتظرين لوعد ربي.
103 - ثم نُنْزل بهم العقاب، ونُنَجِّي رسلنا، ونُنَجِّي الذين آمنوا معهم، فلا يصيبهم ما أصاب قومهم، كما أنجينا أولئك الرسل والمؤمنين معهم ننخي رسول الله والمؤمنين معه إنجاءً حقًّا ثابتًا علينا.
104 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا أيها الناس، إن كنتم في شك من ديني الَّذي أدعوكم إليه وهو دين التوحيد، فأنا على يقين من فساد دينكم فلا أتبعه، فلا أعبد الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله، ولكني أعبد الله الَّذي يميتكم، وأمرني أن أكون من المؤمنين المخلصين له الدين.
105 - وأمرني كذلك أن أستقيم على الدين الحق، وأثبت عليه مائلًا عن كل الأديان إليه، ونهاني أن أكون من المشركين به.
106 - ولا تَدْعُ -أيها الرسول- من دون الله من الأوثان والأصنام وغيرها ما لا يملك نفعًا فينفعك، ولا ضرًّا فيضرك، فإن عَبَدتَّها فإنك إذن من الظالمين المعتدين على حق الله وحق أنفسهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإيمان هو السبب في رفعة صاحبه إلى الدرجات العلى والتمتع في الحياة الدنيا.
• ليس في مقدور أحد حمل أحد على الإيمان؛ لأن هذا عائد لمشيئة الله وحده.
• لا تنفع الآيات والنذر من أصر على الكفر وداوم عليه.
• وجوب الاستقامة على الدين الحق، والبعد كل البعد عن الشرك والأديان الباطلة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (221)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*107 - وإن يصبك الله -أيها الرسول- ببلاء، وطلبت صرفه عنك فلا صارف له إلا هو سبحانه، وإن يردك برخاء فلا أحد يمنع فضله، يصيب بفضله من يشاء من عباده، فلا مكره له، وهو الغفور لمن تاب من عباده، الرحيم بهم.
108 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا أيها الناس، قد جاءكم القرآن منزلًا من ربكم، فمن اهتدى وآمن به فنفع ذلك عائد إليه؛ لأن الله غني عن طاعة عباده، ومن ضل فإن أثر ضلاله عليه وحده، فالله لا تضره معصية عباده ولست عليكم بحفيظ أحفظ أعمالكم، وأحاسبكم عليها.
109 - واتبع -أيها الرسول- ما يوحيه إليك ربك واعمل به، واصبر على إيذاء من خالفك من قومك، وعلى تبليغ ما أمرت بتبليغه، واستمر على ذلك حتَّى يحكم الله فيهم بحكمه بنصرك عليهم في الدنيا، وبعذابهم في الآخرة إن ماتوا على كفرهم.
سورة هود
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان منهج الرسل في مواجهة قومهم المكذبين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الر} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في سورة البقرة. القرآن كتاب أتقنت آياته نظمًا ومعنى، فلا ترى فيها خللًا ولا نقصًا، ثم بُيِّنَت بذكر الحلال والحرام والأمر والنهي والوعد والوعيد والقصص وغير ذلك، من عند حكيم في تدبيره وتشريعه، خبير بأحوال عباده، وبما يصلحهم.
2 - مضمون هذه الآيات المنزلة على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: نهي العباد أن يعبدوا مع الله غيره، إنني -أيها الناس- مُخَوِّف لكم من عذاب الله إن كفرتم به وعصيتموه، ومبشركم بثوابه إن آمنتم به، وعملتم بشرعه.
3 - واطلبوا -أيها الناس- مغفرة ذنوبكم من ربكم، وارجعوا إليه بالندم على ما فرطتم في جنبه، يمتعكم في حياتكم الدنيا متاعًا حسنًا إلى وقت انقضاء آجالكم المحددة، ويعط كل من له فضل في الطاعة والعمل جزاء فضله كاملًا غير منقوص، وإن تُعْرِضوا عن الإيمان بما جئت به من ربي فإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم شديد الأهوال وهو يوم القيامة.
4 - إلى الله وحده رجوعكم -أيها الناس- يوم القيامة، وهو سبحانه على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء، فلا يعجزه إحياؤكم وحسابكم بعد موتكم وبعثكم.
5 - ألا إن هؤلاء المشركين يحنون صدورهم ليكتموا ما فيها من شك عن الله جهلًا منهم به، ألا حين يغطون رؤوسهم بثيابهم، يعلم الله ما يكتمون وما يظهرون، إنه عليم بما تخفيه الصدور.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إن الخير والشر والنفع والضر بيد الله دون ما سواه.
• وجوب اتباع الكتاب والسُّنَّة والصبر على الأذى وانتظار الفرج من الله.
• آيات القرآن محكمة لا يوجد فيها خلل ولا باطل، وقد فُصِّلت الأحكام فيها تفصيلًا تامًّا.
• وجوب المسارعة إلى التوبة والندم على الذنوب لنيل المطلوب والنجاة من المرهوب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (222)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*6 - وما من مخلوق يدب على وجه الأرض مهما كان إلا تكفل الله برزقه تفضُّلًا منه، ويعلم سبحانه موضع استقراره في الأرض، ويعلم موضع موته الَّذي يموت فيه، فكل من الدواب ورزقها ومواضع استقرارها ومواضع موتها، في كتاب واضح هو اللوح المحفوظ.
7 - وهو سبحانه الَّذي خلق السماوات والأرض على عظمهما، وخلق ما فيهما في ستة أيام، وكان عرشه قبل خلقهما على الماء؛ ليختبركم -أيها الناس- أيكم أحسن عملًا بما يرضي الله، وأيكم أسوأ عملًا بما يسخطه، فيجازي كلًّا بما يستحقه، ولئن قلت -أيها الرسول-: إنكم -أيها الناس- مبعوثون بعد موتكم لتحاسبوا ليقولن الذين كفروا بالله وأنكروا البعث: ما هذا القرآن الَّذي تتلوه إلا سحر واضح، فهو باطل واضح البطلان.
8 - ولئن أخرنا عن المشركين ما يستحقون من العذاب في الحياة الدنيا إلى مدة أيام معدودة ليقولُن مستعجلين له مستهزئين: أي شيء يحبس عنا العذاب؟ ألا إن العذاب الَّذي يستحقونه له أمد عند الله، ويوم يأتيهم لن يجدوا صارفًا يصرفه عنهم، بل يقع عليهم، وأحاط بهم العذاب الَّذي كانوا يستعجلونه استهزاء وسخرية.
9 - ولئن أعطينا الإنسان منا نعمة كنعمة الصحة والغنى، ثم سلبنا منه تلك النعمة إنه لكثير اليأس من رحمة الله، عظيم الكفران بنعمه، ينساها إذا سَلبها الله منه.
10 - ولئن أذقناه سعة في الرزق وصحة بعد فقر ومرض أصابه ليقولن: ذهب السوء عني، وزال الضر، ولم يشكر الله على ذلك، إنه لكثير الفرح بطرًا، وكثير التطاول على الناس والتباهي بما أنعم الله عليه.
11 - إلا الذين صبروا على المكاره والطاعات وعن المعاصي، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، فلهم حال آخر، حيث لا يصيبهم يأس، ولا كفر بنعم الله، ولا تطاول على الناس، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات لهم مغفرة من ربهم لذنوبهم، ولهم جزاء كبير في الآخرة.
12 - فلعلك أيها الرسول -لِمَا واجهته من كفرهم وعنادهم واقتراحهم الآيات- تارك تبليغ بعض ما أمرك الله بتبليغه مما يشق عليهم العمل به، وضائق صدرك بتبليغه لئلا يقولوا: هلَّا أُنْزِل عليه كنز يغنيه، أو جاء معه ملك يصدقه، فلا تترك بعض ما يوحى إليك من أجل ذلك، فما أنت إلا نذير، تبلغ ما أمرك الله بتبليغه، وليس عليك الإتيان بما يقترحونه من الآيات، والله على كل شيء حفيظ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سعة علم الله تعالى وتكفله بأرزاق مخلوقاته من إنسان وحيوان وغيرهما.
• بيان علة الخلق؛ وهي اختبار العباد بامتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه.
• لا ينبغي الاغترار بإمهال الله تعالى لأهل معصيته، فإنه قد يأخذهم فجأة وهم لا يشعرون.
• بيان حال الإنسان في حالتي السعة والشدة، ومدح موقف المؤمن المتمثل في الصبر والشكر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (223)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة
*
 

*23 - بل أيقول المشركون: اختلق محمد القرآن، وليس وحيًا من الله، قل -أيها الرسول- متحديًا إياهم: فأتوا بعشر سور مثل هذا القرآن مُخْتَلقات لا تلتزمون فيها بصدق مثل القرآن الَّذي زعمتم أنَّه مُخْتَلق، وادعوا من استطعتم دعاءه؛ لتستعينوا به على ذلك، إن كنتم صادقين في دعوى أن القرآن مُخْتَلق.
14 - فإن لم يأتوا بما طلبتم منهم لعدم قدرتهم عليه فاعلموا -أيها المؤمنون- علم يقين أن القرآن إنما أنزله الله بعلمه على رسوله وليس مُخْتَلقًا، واعلموا أن لا معبود بحق إلا الله، فهل أنتم منقادون له بعد هذه الحجج القاطعة؟
15 - من كان يريد بعمله الحياة الدنيا ومُتَعَها الفانية ولا يريد به الآخرة، نعطهم ثواب أعمالهم في الدنيا: صحة، وأمنًا، وسعة في الرزق، لا ينقصون من ثواب عملهم شيئًا.
16 - أولئك المتصفون بهذا القصد الذميم ليس لهم يوم القيامة ثواب إلا النار يدخلونها، وذهب عنهم ثواب أعمالهم، وأعمالهم باطلة؛ لأنها لم يسبقها إيمان ولا قصد صحيح، فلم يريدوا بها وجه الله والدار الآخرة.
17 - لا يستوي النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي معه برهان من ربّه تعالى، ويتبعه شاهد من ربه، وهو جبريل. ويشهد له من قبل على نبوته التوراة التي أنزلت على موسى عليه السلام قدوة الناس ورحمتهم، لا يستوي هو ومن آمن معه مع أولئك الكافرين المُتَخَبِّطين في الضلال، أولئك يؤمنون بالقرآن، وبمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الَّذي أُنْزِل عليه، ومن يكفر به من أصحاب الملل فالنار موعده يوم القيامة، فلا تكن -أيها الرسول- في ارتياب من القرآن ومن موعدهم، فهو الحق الَّذي لا شك فيه، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون مع تضافر الأدلة الواضحة والبراهين الجلية.
18 - ولا أحد أظلم ممن اختلق على الله كذبًا بنسبة الشريك أو الولد إليه، أولئك الذين يختلقون الكذب على الله يُعْرَضون على ربهم يوم القيامة ليسألهم عن أعمالهم، ويقول الشهود عليهم من الملائكة والمرسلين: هؤلاء هم الذين كذبوا على الله بما نسبوه إليه من الشريك ومن الولد، ألا طرد الله من رحمته الظالمين لأنفسهم بالكذب على الله.
19 - الذين يمنعون الناس عن سبيل الله المستقيم، ويطلبون لسبيله الاعوجاج عن الاستقامة حتَّى لا يسلكها أحد، وهم يكفرون بالبعث بعد الموت ويجحدونه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تحدي الله تعالى للمشركين بالإتيان بعشر سور من مثل القرآن، وبيان عجزهم عن الإتيان بذلك.
• إذا أُعْطِي الكافر مبتغاه من الدنيا فليس له في الآخرة إلا النار.
• عظم ظلم من يفتري على الله الكذب وعظم عقابه يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (224)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*20 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات لم يكونوا قادرين على الهرب في الأرض من عذاب الله إذا نزل بهم، وليس لهم حلفاء ونصراء من دون الله يدفعون عقاب الله عنهم؛ يزاد عليهم العذاب يوم القيامة بسبب صَرْفهم أنفسهم وصَرْفهم غيرهم عن سبيل الله، ما كانوا في الدنيا يستطيعون سماع الحق والهدى سماع قبول، وما كانوا يبصرون آيات الله في الكون إبصارًا يفيدهم؛ لإعراضهم الشديد عن الحق.
21 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك باتخاذ الشرك مع الله، وذهب عنهم ما كانوا يختلقونه من الشركاء والشفعاء.
22 - حقًّا إنهم يوم القيامة هم الأخسرون صفقة، حيث استبدلوا الكفر بالإيمان، والدنيا بالآخرة، والعذاب بالرحمة.
23 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله ورسله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، وخضعوا وخشعوا لله أولئك هم أصحاب الجنّة، هم فيها ماكثون أبدًا.
23 - مثل فريقي الكفار والمؤمنين مثل الأعمى الَّذي لا يبصر، والأصم الَّذي لا يسمع، وهذا مثل فريق الكفار الذين لا يسمعون الحق سماع قبول، ولا يبصرونه إبصارًا ينفعهم، ومثل السميع البصير، وهذا مثل فريق المؤمنين الَّذي يجمع بين السمع والإبصار، هل يستوي هذان الفريقان حالًا وصفة؟! لا يستويان، أفلا تعتبرون بعدم استوائهما؟! ولما ظهر ما ظهر من إعراض المشركين عن الإيمان سلّى الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنه ليس هو أول من كُذِّب، وذلك بذكر قصص الأنبياء، فقال سبحانه:
25 - ولقد بعثنا نوحًا عليه السلام رسولًا إلى قومه، فقال لهم: يا قوم، إني نذير لكم من عذاب الله، مبين لكم ما أرسلت به إليكم.
26 - وأدعوكم إلى عبادة الله وحده، فلا تعبدوا إلا إياه، إني أخات عليكم عذاب يوم مؤلم.
27 - فقال الأشراف والرؤساء الذين كفروا من قومه: لن نستجيب لدعوتك؛ لأنه لا مزية لك علينا، فأنت بشر مثلنا، ولأننا لا نراك اتبعك إلا سَفَلَتُنا فيما ظهر لنا من رأينا، ولأنه ليس لكم زيادة في الشرف والمال والجاه تؤهلكم لأن نتبعكم، بل نظنكم كاذبين فيما تدعونه.
28 - قال لهم نوح: يا قوم، أخبروني إن كنت على برهان من ربي يشهد لصدقي، ويوجب عليكم تصديقي، وأعطاني رحمة من عنده وهي النبوة والرسالة، وأُخْفِيت عليكم لجهلكم بها؛ أنجبركم على الإيمان بها، وندخله في قلوبكم كرهًا؟! لا نقدر على ذلك، فالذي يوفق للإيمان هو الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكافر لا ينتفع بسمعه وبصره انتفاعًا يقود للإيمان، فهما كالمُنْتَفِيَين عنه بخلاف المؤمن.
• سُنَّة الله في أتباع الرسل أنهم الفقراء والضعفاء لخلوِّهم من الكِبْر، وخُصُومهم الأشراف والرؤساء.
• تكبُّر الأشراف والرؤساء واحتقارهم لمن دونهم في غالب الأحيان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (225)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*29 - ويا قوم، لا أطلب منكم على تبليغ الرسالة مالًا، فما ثوابي إلا على الله، ولست بمُبْعِدٍ عن مجلسي الفقراء من المؤمنين الذين طَلبتم طردهم، إنهم ملاقو ربهم يوم القيامة، وهو مجازيهم على إيمانهم، ولكني أراكم قومًا لا تفهمون حقيقة هذه الدعوة حين تطلبون طرد الضعفاء من المؤمنين.
30 - ويا قوم، من يدفع عني عذاب الله إن طردت هؤلاء المؤمنين ظلمًا بغير ذنب؟ أفلا تتذكرون، وتسعون إلى ما هو أصلح لكم وأنفع؟!
31 - ولا أقول لكم -يا قومي-: عندي خزائن الله التي فيها رزقه، أنفقها عليكم إن آمنتم، ولا أقول لكم: إني أعلم الغيب، ولا أقول لكم: إني من الملائكة، بل أنا بشر مثلكم، ولا أقول عن الفقراء الذين تحتقرهم أعينكم وتستصغرهم: لن يعطيهم الله توفيقًا ولا هداية، الله أعلم بنياتهم وأحوالهم، إني إن ادعيت ذلك لمن الظالمين الذين يستحقون عذاب الله.
32 - قالوا تَعَنُّتًا وتكبرًا: يا نوح، قد خاصمتنا وناظرتنا، فأكثرت مخاصمتنا ومناظرتنا، فأتنا بما تعدنا به من العذاب إن كنت من الصادقين فيما تدعيه.
33 - قال لهم نوح: أنا لا آتيكم بالعذاب، إنما يأتيكم به الله إن شاء، وما أنتم بقادرين على الإفلات من عذاب الله إن أراد بكم عذابًا.
34 - ولا ينفعكم نصحي وتذكيري لكم، إن كان الله يريد أن يضلَّكم عن الصراط المستقيم، ويخذلكم عن الهداية بسبب عنادكم، هو ربكم، فهو الَّذي يملك أمركم، فيضلكم إن شاء، وإليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
35 - وسبب كفر قوم نوح أنهم يزعمون أنَّه اختلق على الله هذا الدين الَّذي جاء به، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إن اختلفته، فعلى وحدي عقاب إثمي، ولا أتحمل من إثم تكذيبكم شيئًا، فأنا بريء منه.
36 - وأوحى الله إلى نوح: أنَّه لن يؤمن من قومك -يا نوح- إلا من قد آمن من قبل، فلا تحزن -يا نوح- بسبب ما كانوا يفعلونه من التكذيب والاستهزاء خلال تلك المدة الطويلة.
37 - واصنع السفينة بمرأى منا محفوظًا منا، وبوحينا بتعليمك كيف تصنعها، ولا تخاطبني طالبًا إمهال الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالكفر، إنهم مُغْرَقون -لا محالة- بالطوفان؛ عقابًا لهم على إصرارهم على الكفر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عفة الداعية إلى الله وأنه يرجو منه الثواب وحده.
• حرمة طرد فقراء المؤمنين، ووجوب إكرامهم واحترامهم.
• استئثار الله تعالى وحده بعلم الغيب.
• مشروعية جدال الكفار ومناظرتهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (226)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*38 - فامتثل نوح أمر ربه، وطَفِقَ يصنع السفينة، وكلما مر عليه كبراء قومه وسادتهم استهزؤوا به؛ لما يقوم به من صنع السفينة وليس في أرضه ماء ولا أنهار، فلما تكرر استهزؤوا به؛ قال: إن تستهزئوا -أيها الملأ- منا اليوم عندما نصنع السفينة، فإنا نستهزئ بكم لجهلكم بما يصير إليه أمركم من الغرق.
39 - فسوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب في الدنيا يذله ويهينه، وينزل عليه يوم القيامة عقاب دائم لا ينقطع.
40 - وأنهى نوح عليه السلام صنع السفينة التي أمره الله بصنعها، حتَّى إذا جاء أمرنا بإهلاكهم، وفار الماء من التنور الذي كانوا يخبزون فيه؛ إعلامًا ببدء الطوفان؛ قلنا لنوح عليه السلام: احمل في السفينة من كل صنف من الحيوان فوق الأرض زوجين: ذكرًا وأنثى، واحمل أهلك إلا من سبق الحكم بأنه مغرق؛ لكونه لم يؤمن، واحمل من آمن معك من قومك، وما آمن معه من قومه إلا عدد قليل على طول المدة التي مكث فيها يدعوهم إلى الإيمان بالله.
41 - وقال نوح لمن آمن من أهله وقومه: اركبوا في السفينة، باسم الله يكون جري السفينة، وباسمه يكون رُسُوُّها، إن ربي غفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم، ومن رحمته بالمؤمنين أن أنجاهم من الهلاك.
42 - والسفينة تسير بمن فيها من الناس وغيرهم في موج عظيم مثل الجبال، وبعاطفة الأبوة نادى نوح عليه السلام ابنه الكافر، وكان منفردًا عن أبيه وقومه في مكان: يا بني اركب معنا في السفينة؛ لتنجو من الغرق، ولا تكن مع الكافرين، فيصيبك ما أصابهم من الهلاك بالغرق.
43 - قال ابن نوح لنوح: سألجأ إلى جبل مرتفع؛ ليمنعني من وصول الماء إليَّ، قال نوحٌ لابنه: لا مانع اليوم من عذاب الله بالغرق بالطوفان إلا اللهُ الرَّاحمُ برحمته من يشاء سبحانه، فإنه يمنعه من الغرف، وفرَّق الموجُ بين نوح وابنه الكافر، فكان ابنه من المغرقين بالطوفان لكفره.
44 - وقال الله للأرض بعد نهاية الطوفان: يا أرض، اشربي ما عليك من ماء الطوفان، وقال للسماء: يا سماء أمسكي ولا ترسلي المطر، ونَقَصَ الماء حتَّى جفت الأرض، وأهلك الله الكافرين، ووقفت السفينة على جبل الجودي، وقيل: بُعْدًا وهلاكًا للقوم المتجاوزين لحدود الله بالكفر.
45 - ونادى نوح عليه السلام ربه مستغيثًا به، فقال: يا رب، إن ابني من أهلي الذين وعدتني بإنجائهم، وإن وعدك هو الصدق الَّذي لا خُلْف فيه، وأنت أعدل الحاكمين وأعلمهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان عادة المشركين في الاستهزاء والسخرية بالأنبياء وأتباعهم.
• بيان سُنَّة الله في الناس وهي أن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون.
• لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه، ولا عاصم من أمره إلا هو سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (227)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة* 

** 


*46 - قال الله لنوح: يا نوح، إن ابنك الَّذي سألتني إنجاءه ليس من أهلك الذين وعدتك بإنجائهم؛ لأنه كافر، إن سؤالك يا نوح عمل غير مناسب منك، ولا يصلح لمن هو في مقامك، فلا تسألني ما ليس لك به علم، إني أحذرك أن تكون من الجاهلين، فتسألني ما يخالف علمي وحكمتي.
47 - قال نوح عليه السلام: رب، إني ألتجئ وأعتصم بك من أن أسألك ما لا علم لي به، وإن لم تغفر لي ذنبي، وترحمني برحمتك، أكن من الخاسرين الذين خسروا حظوظهم في الآخرة.
48 - قال الله لنوح عليه السلام: يا نوح، انزِل من السفينة على الأرض بسلامة وأمن، وبنِعَمٍ من الله كثيرة عليك، وعلى ذرية من كانوا معك في السفينة من المؤمنين يأتون من بعدك، وثمّة أمم أخرى من ذريتهم كافرون سنمتعهم في هذه الحياة الدنيا، ونعطيهم ما يعيشون به، ثم ينالهم منا في الآخرة عذاب موجع.
49 - قصة نوح هذه من أخبار الغيب، ما كنت -أيها الرسول- تعلمها أنت، وما كان قومك يعلمونها من قبل هذا الوحي الَّذي أوحيناه إليك، فاصبر على أذى قومك وتكذيبهم كما صبر نوح عليه السلام، إن النصر والغلبة للذين يمتثلون أوامر الله، ويجتنبون نواهيه.
50 - وأرسلنا إلى عاد أخاهم هودًا عليه السلام، قال لهم: يا قوم، اعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا معه أحدًا، ليس لكم معبود بحق غيره سبحانه، ولستم في دعواكم أن له شريكًا إلا كاذبين.
51 - يا قوم، لا أطلب منكم ثوابًا على ما أبلغكم من ربي، وأدعوكم إليه، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله الذي خلقني، أفلا تعقلون ذلك، وتستجيبون لما أدعوكم إليه؟!
52 - ويا قوم، اطلبوا المغفرة من الله، ثم توبوا إليه من ذنوبكم -وأكبرها الشرك- يُثِبْكُم على ذلك بإنزال المطر الكثير، ويزدكم عزًّا إلى عزكم بإكثار الذرية والأموال، ولا تعرضوا عما أدعوكم إليه، فتكونوا من المجرمين بإعراضكم عن دعوتي، وكفركم بالله وتكذيبكم بما جئت به.
53 - قال قومه: يا هود، ما جئتنا بحجة جلية تجعلنا نؤمن بك، ولسنا بتاركي عبادة آلهتنا من أجل قولك الخالي من حجة، ولسنا بمؤمنين لك فيما تدعيه من أنك رسول.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا يملك الأنبياء الشفاعة لمن كفر بالله حتَّى لو كانوا أبناءهم.
• عفة الداعية وتنزهه عما في أيدي الناس أقرب للقبول منه.
• فضل الاستغفار والتوبة، وأنهما سبب إنزال المطر وزيادة الذرية والأموال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (228)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة* 

 

** 


*54 - 55 - ما نقول إلا أنَّه أصابك بعض آلهتنا بجنون لما كنت تنهانا عن عبادتهم، قال هود: إني أشهد الله، واشهدوا أنتم أني بريء من عبادة آلهتكم التي تعبدونها من دون الله، فامكروا بي أنتم وآلهتكم التي تزعمون أنها أصابتني بجنون، ثم لا تمهلوني.
56 - إني توكلت على الله وحده، واعتمدت عليه في أمري، فهو ربي وربكم، ما من شيء يدب على وجه الأرض إلا وهو خاضع لله تحت ملكه وسلطانه، يصرفه كيف يشاء، إن ربي على الحق والعدل، فلن يسلطكم علي؛ لأني على الحق وأنتم على الباطل.
57 - فإن تعرضوا وتدبروا عما جئت به فما عليّ إلا إبلاغكم، وقد أبلغتكم كل ما أرسلني الله به، وأمرني بإبلاغه، وقد قامت عليكم الحجة، وسيهلككم ربي، ويأتي بموم غيركم يخلفونكم، ولا تضرون الله ضررًا كبيرًا ولا صغيرًا بتكذيبكم وإعراضكم؛ لأنه غني عن عباده، إن ربي على كل شيء رقيب، فهو الَّذي يحفظني من السوء الَّذي تكيدونني به.
58 - ولما جاء أمرنا بإهلاكهم سلّمنا هودًا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا نالتهم، وسلمناهم من عذاب شديد عذبنا به قومه الكافرين.
59 - وتلك عاد كفروا بآيات الله ربهم، وعصوا رسولهم هودًا، وأطاعوا أمر كل متكبر على الحق، طاغٍ لا يقبله، ولا يذعن له.
60 - ولحقهم في هذه الحياة الدنيا الخزي والطرد من رحمة الله، وكذلك يوم القيامة هم مُبعدون من رحمة الله، وذلك بسبب كفرهم بالله تعالى، ألا فأبعدهم الله من كل خير، وقرّبهم من كل شرّ.
61 - وأرسلنا إلى ثمود أخاهم صالحًا، قال: يا قوم، اعبدوا الله وحده، ما لكم من معبود يستحق العبادة غيره، هو خلقكم من تراب الأرض بخلق أبيكم آدم منه، وجعلكم عُمَّارَها، فاطلبوا منه المغفرة ثم ارجعوا إليه بعمل الطاعات وترك المعاصي، إن ربي قريب ممن أخلص له العبادة، مجيب من دعاه.
62 - قال له قومه: يا صالح، قد كنت فينا صاحب مكانة عالية قبل دعوتك هذه، فقد كنا نرجو أن تكون عاقلًا صاحب نصح ومشورة، أتنهانا -يا صالح- عن عبادة ما كان آباؤنا يعبدونه؟ وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه من عبادة الله، يجعلنا نتهمك بالكذب على الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من وسائل المشركين في التنفير من الرسل الاتهام بخفة العقل والجنون.
• ضعف المشركين في كيدهم وعدائهم، فهم خاضعون لله مقهورون تحت أمره وسلطانه.
• أدلة الربوبية من الخلق والإنشاء مقتضية لتوحيد الألوهية وترك ما سوى الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (229)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*63 - قال صالح ردًّا على قومه: يا قوم، أخبروني إن كنت على حجة واضحة من ربي، وأعطاني منه رحمة وهي النبوة، فمن يمنعني من عقابه إن أنا عصيته بترك تبليغ ما أمرني بتبليغه إليكم؟ فما تزيدونني غير تضليل وبعد عن مرضاته.
64 - ويا قوم، هذه ناقة الله لكم علامة على صدقي، فاتركوها ترعى في أرض الله، ولا تتعرضوا لها بأي أذى فينالكم عذاب قريب من وقت عَقْرِكم لها.
65 - فنحروها إمعانًا في التكذيب، فقال لهم صالح: استمتعوا بالحياة في أرضكم مدة ثلاثة أيام من عَقْرِكم إياها، ثم يأتيكم عذاب الله، فإتيان عذابه بعد ذلك وعد واقع لا محالة غير مكذوب، بل هو وعد صدق.
66 - فلما جاء أمرنا بإهلاكهم سلّمنا صالحًا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا، وسلّمناهم من هوان ذلك اليوم وذلَّته، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو القوي العزيز الَّذي لا يغالبه أحد، ولذلك أهلك الأمم المكذبة.
67 - وأخذ صوت شديد مهلك ثمود فماتوا من شِدَّتِه، وأصبحوا ساقطين على وجوههم، قد لصقت وجوههم بالتراب.
68 - كأن لم يقيموا في بلادهم في نعمة ورغد عيش، ألا إن ثمود كفروا بالله ربهم، لا زالوا مُبْعَدِين من رحمة الله.
69 - ولقد جاءت الملائكة في هيئة رجال إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام؛ مبشرين إياه وزوجته بإسحاق ثم بيعقوب، فقال الملائكة: سلامًا، فرد عليهم إبراهيم بقوله: سلام، وذهب مسرعًا، فجاءهم بعجل مشوي؛ ليأكلوا منه ظنًّا منه أنهم رجال.
70 - فلما رأى إبراهيم أنَّ أيديهم لا تصل إلى العجل، وأنهم لم يأكلوا منه استنكر ذلك منهم، وأخفى في نفسه الخوف منهم، فلما رأت الملائكة خوفه منهم قالوا: لا تخف منا، نحن بَعثنا الله إلى قوم لوط لنعذبهم.
71 - وامرأة إبراهيم "سارة" قائمة، فأخبرناها بما يسرها، وهو أنها تلد إسحاق، ويكون لإسحاق ولد هو يعقوب، فضحكت واستبشرت بما سمعت.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عناد واستكبار المشركين حيث لم يؤمنوا بآية صالح عليه السلام وهي من أعظم الآيات.
• استحباب تبشير المؤمن بما هو خير له.
• مشروعية السلام لمن دخل على غيره، ووجوب الرد.
• وجوب إكرام الضيف.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (230)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 
** 


*72 - قالت سارة لما بشرتها الملائكة بتلك البشرى متعجبة: كيف ألد وأنا كبيرة آيسة من الولد، وهذا زوجي بلغ سن الشيخوخة؟! إن إنجاب ولد في هذه الحالة شيء عجيب، لم تَجْر العادة به.
73 - قالت الملائكة لسارة لمَّا تعجبت من البشرى: أتعجبين من قضاء الله وقدره؟ فمثلك لا يخفى عليه أن الله قادر على مثل هذا، رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم -يا أهل بيت إبراهيم- إن الله حميد في صفاته وأفعاله، ذو مجد ورفعة.
74 - فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم عليه السلام الخوف الَّذي أصابه من ضيوفه الذين لم يأكلوا طعامه بعد علمه أنهم ملائكة، وجاءه الخبر السار بأنه سيولد له إسحاق، ثم يعقوب، طفق يجادل رسلنا في شأن قوم لوط؛ لعلهم يؤخرون عنهم العذاب، ولعلهم ينجون لوطًا وأهله.
75 - إن إبراهيم حليم، يحب تأخير العقوبة، كثير التضرع إلى ربه، كثير الدعاء، تائب إليه.
76 - قال الملائكة: يا إبراهيم، أعرض عن هذا الجدال في قوم لوط، إنه قد جاء أمر ربك بإيقاع العذاب الَّذي قدره عليهم، وإن قوم لوط آتيهم عذاب عظيم، لا يرده جدال ولا دعاء.
77 - ولما جاءت الملائكة لوطًا في هيئة رجال ساءه مجيئهم، وضاق صدره بسبب الخوف عليهم من قومه الذين يأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء، وقال لوط: هذا يوم شديد؛ لظنه أن قومه سيغالبونه على ضيوفه.
78 - وجاء قوم لوط لوطًا مسرعين قاصدين فعل الفاحشة بضيوفه، ومن قبل ذلك كان عادتهم إتيان الرجال شهوة من دون النساء، قال لوط مدافعًا قومه ومعذرًا لنفسه أمام ضيوفه: هؤلاء بناتي من جملة نسائكم فتزوجوهن؛ فهن أطهر لكم من فعل الفاحشة، فخافوا من الله، ولا تجلبوا لي العار في ضيوفي، أليس منكم -يا قوم- رجل ذو عقل سديد ينهاكم عن هذا الفعل القبيح؟!
79 - قال له قومه: لقد علمت -يا لوط- أنَّه ليس لنا حاجة في بناتك ولا نساء قومك، ولا شهوة، وإنك لتعلم ما نريده، فلا نريد إلا الرجال.
80 - قال لوط: ليت لي قوة أدفعكم بها، أو عشيرة تمنعني، فأحول بينكم وبين ضيوفي.
81 - قالت الملائكة للوط عليه السلام: يا لوط، إنا رسلٌ أرسلنا الله، لن يصل إليك قومك بسوء، فاخرج بأهلك من هذه القرية ليلًا في ساعة مظلمة، , ولا ينظر أحدكم إلى ما وراءه، إلا امرأتك ستلتفت مخالفة؛ لأنه سينالها ما نال قومك من العذاب، إن موعد إهلاكهم الصبح، وهو موعد قريب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان فضل ومنزلة خليل الله إبراهيم عليه السلام، وأهل بيته.
• مشروعية الجدال عمن يُرجى له الإيمان قبل الرفع إلى الحاكم.
• بيان فظاعة وقبح عمل قوم لوط.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (231)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة


* 



*82 - فلما جاء أمرنا بإهلاك قوم لوط صَيَّرنا عالي قراهم سافلها برفعها وقلبها بهم، وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من طين متصلب مصفوف بعضها فوق بعض بتتابع.
83 - هذه الحجارة مُعَلَّمة عند الله بعلامة خاصة، وليست هذه الحجارة من الظالمين من قريش وغيرهم ببعيدة، بل هي قريبة متى قدَّر الله إنزالها عليهم نزلت.
84 - وأرسلنا إلى مدين أخاهم شعيبًا , قال: يا قوم، اعبدوا الله وحده، ما لكم من معبود يستحق العبادة غيره، ولا تنقصوا الكيل والوزن إذا كلتم الناس أو وزنتموهم، إني أراكم في سعة من الرزق ونعمة، فلا تغيروا عليكم نعمة الله بالمعاصي، وإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم محيط يدرك كل أحد منكم، تجدون منه مهربًا ولا ملجأ.
85 - ويا قوم، أتمُّوا المكيال والميزان بالعدل إن كلتم أو وزنتم لغيركم، ولا تنقصوا الناس من حقوقهم شيئًا بالتطفيف والغش والخداع، ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بالقتل وغيره من المعاصي.
86 - بقيَّة الله التي يبقيها لكم من الحلال بعد إيفاء حقوق الناس بالعدل، أكثر نفعًا وبركة من الزيادة الحاصلة بالتطفيف والإفساد في الأرض، إن كنتم مؤمنين حقًّا فارضوا بتلك البقية، ولست عليكم برقيب أحصي أعمالكم، وأحاسبكم عليها، إنما الرقيب على ذلك هو من يعلم السر والنجوى.
87 - قال قوم شعيب لشعيب: يا شعيب، أصلاتك التي تصليها لله تأمرك أن نترك عبادة ما كان آباؤنا يعبدونه من الأصنام، وتأمرك أن نترك التصرف في أموالنا بما نشاء، وننميها بما نشاء؟! إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد، فإنك أنت العاقل الحكيم كما عرفناك قبل هذه الدعوة، فما الَّذي أصابك؟!
88 - قال شعيب لقومه: يا قوم، أخبروني عن حالكم إن كنت على برهان واضح من ربي، وبصيرة منه، ورزقني منه رزقًا حلالًا، ومنه النبوة، وما أريد أن أنهاكم عن شيء وأخالفكم في فعله، لا أريد إلا إصلاحكم بدعوتكم إلى توحيد ربكم وطاعته قدر استطاعتي، وما توفيقي إلى الحصول على ذلك إلا بالله سبحانه، عليه وحده توكلت في جميع أموري، وإليه أرجع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من سنن الله إهلاك الظالمين بأشد العقوبات وأفظعها.
• حرمة نقص الكيل والوزن وبخس الناس حقوقهم.
• وجوب الرضا بالحلال وإن قل.
• فضل الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ووجوب العمل بما يأمر الله به، والانتهاء عما ينهى عنه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (232)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 
** 


*89 - ويا قوم، لا تَحْمِلَنَّكم عداوتي على التكذيب بما جئت به؛ خوف أن ينالكم من العذاب مثلُ ما نال قوم نوح أو قوم هود أو قومِ صالح، وما قوم لوط منكم ببعيد، لا زمانا ولا مكانًا، وقد علمتم ما أصابهم، فاعتبروا.
90 - واطلبوا المغفرة من ربكم، ثم توبوا إليه من ذنوبكم، إن ربي رحيم بالتائبين، شديد المحبة لمن تاب منهم.
91 - قال قوم شعيب لشعيب: يا شعيب، ما نفهم كثيرًا مما جئت به، وإنا لنراك فينا ذا ضعف لما أصاب عينيك من ضعف أو عمى، ولولا أنَّ عشيرتك على ملتنا لقتلناك بالرمي بالحجارة، ولست علينا بعزيز حتَّى نهاب قتلك، وإنما تركنا قتلك احترامًا لعشيرتك.
92 - قال شعيب لقومه: يا قوم، أعشيرتي أكرم عندكم وأعز من الله ربكم؟! وتركتم الله وراءكم منبوذًا حين لم تؤمنوا بنبيه الَّذي بعثه إليكم، إن ربي بما تعملون محيط، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها في الدنيا بالإهلاك، وفي الآخرة بالعذاب.
93 - ويا قوم، اعملوا ما تستطيعونه على طريقتكم التي ارتضيتموها، إني عامل على طريقتي التي ارتضيتها بما أستطيعه، سوف تعلمون من منا يأتيه عذاب يذله عقابًا له، ومن منا هو كاذب فيما يدعيه، فانتظروا ما يقضي به الله، إني معكم منتظر.
94 - ولما جاء أمرنا بإهلاك قوم شعيب أنقذنا شعيبًا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا، وأصاب الذين ظلموا من قومه صوت شديد مهلك فماتوا، وأصبحوا ساقطين على وجوههم، قد لصقت وجوههم بالتراب.
95 - كأن لم يقيموا فيها من قبل، ألا طُردت مدين من رحمة الله بحلول نقمته عليهم، كما طردت منها ثمود بإنزال سخطه عليهم.
96 - ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا الدالة على توحيد الله، وبحججنا الواضحة الدالة على صدق ما جاء به.
97 - أرسلناه إلى فرعون والأشراف من قومه، فاتبع هؤلاء الأشراف أمر فرعون لهم بالكفر بالله، وليس أمر فرعون بأمر ذي إصابة للحق حتَّى يتبع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ذمّ الجهلة الذين لا يفقهون عن الأنبياء ما جاؤوا به من الآيات.
• ذمّ وتسفيه من اشتغل بأوامر الناس، وأعرض عن أوامر الله.
• بيان دور العشيرة في نصرة الدعوة والدعاة.
• طرد المشركين من رحمة الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (233)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة
*
 

*98 - يتقدم فرعون قومه يوم القيامة حتَّى يدخلهم النار وإياه، وساء المَوْرِد الَّذي يوردهم إليه.
99 - وأتبعهم الله في الحياة الدنيا لعنة وطردًا وإبعادًا من رحمته مع ما أصابهم من الهلاك بالغرق، وأتبعهم طردًا وإبعادًا منها يوم القيامة، ساء ما حصل لهم من ترادف اللعنتين والعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة.
100 - ذلك المذكور في هذه السورة من أخبار القرى نخبرك -أيها الرسول- به، من هذه القرى ما هو قائم المعالم، ومنها ما مُحِيَت معالمه، فلم يبق له أثر.
101 - وما ظلمناهم بما أصبناهم به من هلاك، ولكن ظلموا أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بكفرهم بالله، فما دفعت عنهم آلهتهم التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله ما نزل بهم من عذاب حين جاء أمر ربك -أيها الرسول- بإهلاكهم، وما زادتهم آلهتهم هذه إلا خسرانًا وهلاكًا.
102 - وكذلك الأخذ والاستئصال الَّذي أخذ الله أخذه للقرى الظالمة أخذ مؤلم قوي.
103 - إن في أخذ الله الشديد لتلك القرى الظالمة لعبرة وعظة لمن خاف عذاب يوم القيامة، ذلك اليوم الذي يجمع الله له الناس لمحاسبتهم، وذلك يوم مشهود يشهده أهل المحشر.
104 - ولا نؤخر ذلك اليوم المشهود إلا لأجل معلوم العدد.
105 - يوم يأتي ذلك اليوم لا تتكلم أي نفس بحجة أو شفاعة إلا بعد إذنه، والناس فيه نوعان: شقي يدخل النار، وسعيد يدخل الجنّة.
106 - فأما الأشقياء لكفرهم وفساد أعمالهم فيدخلون في النار، ترتفع فيها أصواتهم وأنفاسهم من شدة ما يعانون من لهيبها.
107 - ماكثون فيها أبدًا، لا يخرجون منها ما دامت السماوات والأرض، إلا من شاء الله إخراجه من عصاة الموحدين، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- فَغَال لما يريده، فلا مُسْتَكْرِه له سبحانه.
108 - وأما السعداء الذين سبقت لهم السعادة من الله لإيمانهم وصلاح أعمالهم، فهم في الجنّة ماكثون فيها أبدًا ما دامت السماوات والأرض، إلا من شاء الله إدخاله النار قبل الجنّة من عصاة المؤمنين، إن نعيم الله لأهل الجنّة غير مقطوع عنهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التحذير من اتّباع رؤساء الشر والفساد، وبيان شؤم اتباعهم في الدارين.
• تنزه الله تعالى عن الظلم في إهلاك أهل الشرك والمعاصي.
• لا تنفع آلهة المشركين عابديها يوم القيامة، ولا تدفع عنهم العذاب.
• انقسام الناس يوم القيامة إلى: سعيد خالد في الجنان، وشقي خالد في النيران.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (234)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*109 - فلا تكن -أيها الرسول- في ارتياب وشك من فساد ما يعبده هؤلاء المشركون، فليس لهم على صحته برهان عقلي ولا شرعي، وإنما الحامل لهم، على عبادة غير الله تقليدهم لآبائهم، وإنا لمُتِمُّون لهم نصيبهم من العذاب دون نقص.
110 - ولقد أعطينا موسى التوراة، فاختلف الناس فيها، فآمن بعضهم بها، وكفر بعض، ولولا قضاء من الله سبق أنه لا يُعَجِّل العذاب، بل يؤخره إلى يوم القيامة لحكمة، لنزل بهم ما يستحقون من العذاب في الدنيا، وإن الكافرين من يهود ومشركين لفي شك من القرآن مُوقِع في الارتياب.
111 - وإن كل من ذُكِر من المختلفين ليُتِمَّنَّ له ربك -أيها الرسول- جزاء أعمالهم، فما كان خيرًا كان جزاؤه خيرًا ,وما كان شرًّا كان جزاؤه شرًّا، إن الله بدقائق ما يعملونه عليم، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء.
112 - داوم على الالتزام بالطريق المستقيم -أيها الرسول- كما أمرك الله، فامتثل أوامره، واجتنب نواهيه، وليستقم من تاب معك من المؤمنين، ولا تتجاوزوا الحد بارتكاب المعاصي، إنه بما تعملون بصير، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
113 - ولا تميلوا إلى الكفار الظالمين بمداهنة أو مودّة، فتصيبكم النار بسبب ذلك الميل، وليس لكم من دون الله أولياء ينقذونكم منها، ثم لا تجدون من ينصركم.
114 - وأقم -أيها الرسول- الصلاة على أحسن وجه في طرفي النهار وهما أول النهار وآخره، وأقمها في ساعات من الليل، إن الأعمال الصالحات تمحو صغائر الذنوب، ذلك المذكور موعظة للمتعظين، وعبرة للمعتبرين.
115 - واصبر على فعل ما أمرت به من الاستقامة وغيرها، وعلى ترك ما نهيت عنه من الطغيان والركون إلى الظلمة، إن الله لا يبطل ثواب المحسنين، بل يتقبل منهم أحسن الَّذي عملوا، ويجزيهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون.
116 - فهلَّا كان من الأمم المعذبة قبلكم بقية من أهل الفضل والصلاح ينهون تلك الأمم عن الكفر، وعن الفساد في الأرض بالمعاصي، لم تكن منهم تلك البقية، إلا قليل منهم كانوا ينهون عن الفساد، فأنجيناهم حين أهلكنا قومهم الظالمين، واتبع الظالمون من أقوامهم ما هم فيه من النعيم، , وكانوا ظالمين باتباعهم ذلك.
117 - وما كان ربك -أيها الرسول- ليهلك قرية من القرى إذا كان أهلها مصلحين في الأرض، إنما يهلكها إن كان أهلها مفسدين بالكفر والظلم والمعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب الاستقامة على دين الله تعالى.
• التحذير من الركون إلى الكفار الظالمين بمداهنة أو مودة.
• بيان سُنَّة الله تعالى في أن الحسنة تمحو السيئة.
• الحث على إيجاد جماعة من أولي الفضل يأمرون بالمعروف، وينهون عن الفساد والشر، وأنهم عصمة من عذاب الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم
لمجموعة من العلماء
الحلقة (235)
(سُوْرَةُ هود)
مَكيّة

* 

*118 - ولو شاء ربك -أيها الرسول- أن يجعل الناس أمة واحدة على الحق لفعل، لكنه لم يشأ ذلك، فلا يزالون مختلفين فيه بسبب اتباع الهوى والبغي.
119 - إلا من رحمهم الله بالتوفيق للهداية، فإنهم لا يختلفون في توحيده سبحانه، ولذلك الاختبار بالاختلاف خلقهم سبحانه، فمنهم شقي وسعيد، وتمت كلمة ربك -أيها الرسول- التي قضاها في الأزل بملء جهنم من أتباع الشيطان من الجن والناس.
120 - وكل خبر نقصه عليك -أيها الرسول- من أخبار الرسل من قبلك نقصه لنُثَبِّت به قلبك على الحق ونقوّيه، وجاءك في هذه السورة الحق الَّذي لا شك فيه، وجاءتك فيها موعظة للكافرين، وذكرى للمؤمنين الذين ينتفعون بالذكرى.
121 - وقل -أيها الرسول- للذين لا يؤمنون بالله، ولا يوحدونه: اعملوا على طريقكم في الإعراض عن الحق والصد عنه، إنا عاملون على طريقنا من الثبات عليه، والدعوة له، والصبر عليه.
122 - وترقبوا ما ينزل بنا، إنا مترقبون ما ينزل بكم.
123 - ولله وحده علم ما غاب في السماوات، وما غاب في الأرض، لا يخفى عليه شيء منه، وإليه وحده يرجع الأمر جميعه يوم القيامة، فاعبده -أيها الرسول- وحده، وتوكل عليه في كل أمورك، وليس ربك بغافل عما تعملون، بل هو عليم به، وسيجازي كلًّا بما عمل.
سورة يوسف
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الوعد بالتمكين بعد الابتلاء المبين، تثبيتًا ووعدًا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وللمؤمنين.
[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الر} سبق الكلام عليها وعلى نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. هذه الآيات التي أنزلت في هذه السورة من آيات القرآن الواضح فيما اشتمل عليه.
2 - إنا أنزلنا القرآن بلغة العرب لعلكم -أيها العرب- تفهمون معانيه.
3 - نحن نقص عليك -أيها الرسول- أحسن القصص لصدقها وسلامة ألفاظها وبلاغتها، بإنزالنا عليك هذا القرآن، وإنك كنت من قبل إنزاله من الغافلين عن هذا القصص، لا علم لك به.
4 - نخبرك -أيها الرسول- حين قال يوسف لأبيه يعقوب: يا أبت، إني رأيت في المنام أحد عشر كوكبًا، ورأيت الشمس والقمر، رأيت كل أولئك لي ساجدين، فكانت هذه الرؤيا عاجل بشرى ليوسف عليه السلام.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان الحكمة من القصص القرآني، وهي تثبيت قلب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وموعظة المؤمنين.
• انفراد الله تعالى بعلم الغيب لا يشركه فيه أحد.
• الحكمة من نزول القرآن عربيًّا أن يعقله العرب؛ ليبلغوه إلى غيرهم.
• اشتمال القرآن على أحسن القصص.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (236)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*5 - قال يعقوب لابنه يوسف: يا بني، لا تذكر رؤياك لإخوتك، فيفهموها، ويحسدوك، فيدبروا لك مكيدة حسدًا منهم، إن الشيطان للإنسان عدو واضح العداوة.
6 - وكما رأيت تلك الرؤيا يختارك -يا يوسف- ربك، ويعلمك تعبير الرؤى، ويكمل نعمته عليك بالنبوة كما أتم نعمته على أبويك من قبلك: إبراهيم وإسحاق، إن ربك عليم بخلقه، حكيم في تدبيره.
7 - لقد كان في خبر يوسف وخبر إخوته عبر وعظات للسائلين عن أخبارهم.
8 - حين قال إخوته فيما بينهم: ليوسف وأخوه الشقيق أحب إلى أبينا منا ونحن جماعة ذوو عدد فكيف فضَّلهما علينا؟ إنا لنراه في خطأ بيِّن حين فضَّلهما علينا من غير سبب يظهر لنا.
9 - اقتلوا يوسف، أو غيِّبوه في أرض بعيدة؛ يَخْلُصْ لكم وجه أبيكم فيحبكم حبًّا كاملًا، وتكونوا من بعد ما تقدمون عليه من قتله أو تغييبه قومًا صالحين، حين تتوبون من ذنبكم.
10 - قال أحد الإخوة: لا تقتلوا يوسف، ولكن ارموه في قعر البئر يأخذه بعض المسافرين الذين يمرون به، فهذا أخف ضررًا من قتله، إن كنتم عازمين على ما قلتم بشأنه.
11 - ولما اتفقوا على إبعاده قالوا لأبيهم يعقوب: يا أبانا، ما لك لا تجعلنا أمناء على يوسف؟ وإنا لمشفقون عليه نرعاه مما يضره، ونحن ناصحون له بحفظه ورعايته حتَّى يعود إليك سالمًا، فما الَّذي يمنعك من إرساله معنا؟
12 - اسمح لنا نأخذه معنا غدًا يتمتع بالطعام ويمرح، وإنا له لحافظون من كل أذى يصيبه.
13 - قال يعقوب لأبنائه: إني ليحزنني ذهابكم به؛ لأني لا أصبر على فراقه، وأخاف عليه من أن يأكله الذئب وأنتم لاهون عنه بالرتع واللعب.
14 - قالوا لأبيهم: لئن أكل الذئب يوسف ونحن جماعة إنا في هذه الحال لا خير فينا، فنحن خاسرون إذ لم نمنعه من الذئب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ثبوت الرؤيا شرعًا، وجواز تعبيرها.
• مشروعية كتمان بعض الحقائق إن ترتب على إظهارها شيءٌ من الأذى.
• بيان فضل ذرية آل إبراهيم واصطفائهم على الناس بالنبوة.
• الميل إلى أحد الأبناء بالحب يورث العداوة والحسد بين الإِخوة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (237)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة


* 

** 


*15 - فأرسله يعقوب معهم، فلما ذهبوا به بعيدًا، وعزموا على رميه في قعر البئر، أوحينا إلى يوسف في هذه الحال: لتخبرنهم بصنيعهم هذا وهم لا يشعرون بك حال إخبارك لهم.
16 - وجاء إخوة يوسف أباهم وقت العشاء يتباكون ترويجًا لمكرهم.
17 - قالوا: يا أبانا، إنا ذهبنا نتسابق على الأرجل ونترامى بالنبال، وتركنا يوسف عند ثيابنا وأزْوَادنا ليحفظها، فأكله الذئب، ولست بمصدّق لنا، وإن كنا في الواقع صادقين فيما أخبرناك به.
18 - وأكدوا خبرهم بحيلة، فجاؤوا بقميص يوسف ملطّخًا بدم غير دمه، موهمين أنَّه أثر أكل الذئب له، ففطن يعقوب -بقرينة أن القميص لم يُمَزَّق- لكذبهم، فقال لهم: ليس الأمر كما أخبرتم، بل زيّنت لكم أنفسكم أمرًا سيئًا صنعتموه به، فأمري صبر جميل لا جزع فيه، والله المطلوب منه العون على ما تذكرونه من أمر يوسف.
19 - وجاءت قافلة مارّة، فبعثوا من يستقي لهم الماء، فأرسل دَلْوَه في البئر، فتعلّق يوسف بالحبل، فلما أبصره مرسلها قال مسرورًا: يا بشراي هذا غلام، وأخفاه واردهم وبعض أصحابه عن بقية القافلة زاعمين أنَّه بضاعة استبضعوها، والله عليم بما يفعلونه بيوسف من الابتذال والبيع، لا يخفى عليه من عملهم شيء.
20 - وباعه الوارد وأصحابه بمصر بثمن زهيد، فهو دراهم سهلة العد لقلَّتها، وكانوا من الزاهدين فيه لحرصهم على التخلص منه سريعًا، فقد علموا من حاله أنه ليس بمملوك، وخافوا على أنفسهم من أهله، وهذا من تمام رحمة الله به حتَّى لا يبقى معهم طويلًا.
21 - وقال الرجل الَّذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته: أحسني إليه وأكرميه في مقامه معنا؛ لعله ينفعنا في القيام ببعض ما نحتاج إليه، أو نُصيِّره ولدًا بالتبنِّي، وكما أنجينا يوسف من القتل، وأخرجناه من البئر، وعطفنا عليه قلب العزيز؛ مكّنا له في مصر، ولنعلمه تأويل الرؤيا، والله غالب على أمره، فأمره نافذ، فلا مكرِه له سبحانه، ولكن غالب الناس -وهم الكفار- لا يعلمون ذلك.
22 - ولما بلغ يوسف سن اشتداد البدن أعطيناه فهمًا وعلمًا، ومثل هذا الجزاء الَّذي جزيناه به نجزي المحسنين في عبادتهم لله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان خطورة الحسد الَّذي جرّ إخوة يوسف إلى الكيد به والمؤامرة على قتله.
• مشروعية العمل بالقرينة في الأحكام.
• من تدبير الله ليوسف عليه السلام ولطفه به أن قذف في قلب عزيز مصر معاني الأبوة بعد أن حجب الشيطان عن إخوته معاني الأخوة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (238)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

* 
** 


*23 - وطلبت امرأة العزيز برفق وإعمال حيلة من يوسف عليه السلام فعل الفاحشة، وغلّقت الأبواب إمعانًا في الخلوة، وقالت له: هَلُمَّ وتعال إليّ، فقال يوسف: أعتصم بالله مما دعوتِني إليه، إن سيّدي أحسن إليّ في مقامي عنده فلن أخونه، فإن خنته كنت ظالمًا، إنه لا يفوز الظالمون.
24 - ولقد رغبت نفسها في فعل الفاحشة، وخطر على نفسه هو ذلك، لولا أنَّه رأى من آيات الله ما يكفه عن ذلك ويبعده، وقد أريناه ذلك لنكشف عنه السوء، ونبعده عن الزنى والخيانة، إن يوسف من عبادنا المختارين للرسالة والنبوة.
25 - وتسابقا إلى الباب: يوسف لينجو بنفسه، وهي لتمنعه من الخروج، فأمسكت بقميصه لتمنعه من الخروج، فشقّته من خلفه، ووجدا زوجها عند الباب، قالت امرأة العزيز للعزيز محتالة: ليس عقاب من قصد بزوجتك -يا عزيز- فعل الفاحشة إلا السجن، أو أن يُعذب عذابًا موجعًا.
26 - قال يوسف عليه السلام: هي التي طلبت مني الفاحشة، ولم أُرِدْها منها، وجعل الله صبيًّا من أهلها يتكلم في المهد، فشهد بقوله: إن كان قميص يوسف شُقَّ من أمامه فذلك قرينة على صدقها؛ لأنها كانت تمنعه من نفسها، فهو كاذب.
27 - وإن كان قميصه شُقَّ من خلفه فذلك قرينة على صدقه؛ لكونها كانت تُراوِده وهو هارب عنها، فهي كاذبه.
28 - فلما شاهد العزيز أن قميص يوسف عليه السلام شُقَّ من خلفه تحقق من صدق يوسف، وقال: إن هذا القذف الَّذي قذفته به من جملة مَكْرِكُنَّ -معشر النساء- إنَ مَكْرَكُنَّ مكر قوي.
29 - وقال ليوسف: يا يوسف، اضرِبْ عن هذا الأمر صفحًا، ولا تذكره لأحد، واطلبي أنت المغفرة لإثمك، إنك كنت من الآثمين بسبب مراودة يوسف عن نفسه.
30 - وانتشر خبرها في المدينة، وقالت طائفة من النساء على سبيل الإنكار: زوجة العزيز تدعو عبدها إلى نفسها، قد وصل حبه شغاف قلبها (أي: غلافه)، إنا لنراها بسبب مراودتها له وحبها إياه -عبدها- في ضلال واضح.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• قبح خيانة المحسن في أهله وماله, الأمر الَّذي ذكره يوسف من جملة أسباب رفض الفاحشة.
• بيان عصمة الأنبياء وحفظ الله لهم من الوقوع في السوء والفحشاء.
• وجوب دفع الفاحشة والهرب والتخلص منها.
• مشروعية العمل بالقرائن في الأحكام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (239)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة
*

 

*31 - فلما سمعت امرأة العزيز إنكارهن عليها واغتيابهن إياها بعثت إليهن تدعوهن ليرين يوسف فيعذرنها، وهَيَّأت لهن محلًّا فيه فراش ووسائد، وأعطت كل واحدة من المدعوات سكينًا تقطع به الطعام، وقالت ليوسف عليه السلام: اخرج عليهن، فلما نظرن إليه أعظمنه، واندهشن لحسنه، وانبهرن بجماله، وجرَّحن أيديهن من شدة الانبهار به بالسكاكين المعدّة لقطع الطعام، وقلن: تنزه الله، ليس هذا الغلام بشرًا، فما هو فيه من الجمال لم يُعْهد في البشر، ليس إلا مَلَكًا كريمًا من الملائكة الكرام.
32 - قالت امرأة العزيز للنسوة لما رأت ما أصابهن: هذا هو الفتى الَّذي عَيَّرتُنَّني بسبب حبه، ولقد طلبته، واحتَلْتُ لإغوائه، فامتنع، ولئن لم يفعل ما أطلب منه مستقبلًا ليدخلنّ السجن، وليكونن من الولاء.
33 - قال يوسف عليه السلام داعيًا ربه: يا رب، السجن الَّذي هددتني به أحب إليَّ مما يدعونني إليه من فعل الفاحشة، وإذا لم تكشف عني مكرهن أَمِل إليهن، وأكن من الجاهلين إن مِلْتُ إليهن، وطاوعتهن فيما يردن مني.
34 - فأجاب الله دعوته، وكشف عنه مكر امرأة العزيز ومكر نسوة المدينة، إنه سبحانه وتعالى السميع لدعاء يوسف، ولدعاء كل داع، العليم بحال وحال غيره.
35 - ثم كان من رأي العزيز وقومه لما شاهدوا الأدلة على براءته أن يسجنوه -حتَّى لا تنكشف الفضيحة- إلى مدة غير معلومة.
36 - فسجنوه، ودخل معه غلامان في السجن، قال أحد الغلامين ليوسف: إني رأيت في المنام أني أعصر العنب ليصير خمرًا، وقال الثاني: إني رأيت أني أحمل فوق رأسي خبزًا تأكل الطيور منه، أخبرنا -يا يوسف- بتفسير ما رأينا، إنا نراك من أهل الإحسان.
37 - قال يوسف عليه السلام: لا يأتيكما طعام يجري عليكما من الملك أو غيره إلا بيَّنت لكما حقيقته وكيفيته قبل أن يأتيكما، ذلكما التأويل الَّذي أعلمه هو مما علَّمنيه ربي، لا من الكهانة ولا من التنجيم، إني تركت دين قوم لا يؤمنون بالله، وهم بالآخرة كافرون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان جمال يوسف عليه السلام الَّذي كان سبب افتتان النساء به.
• إيثار يوسف عليه السلام السجن على معصية الله.
• من تدبير الله ليوسف عليه السلام ولطفه به تعليمه تأويل الرؤى وجعلها سببًا لخروجه من بلاء السجن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (240)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

* ** 

*38 - واتبعت دين آبائي: إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، وهو دين التوحيد لله، ما يصحّ لنا أن نشرك بالله غيره، وهو المنفرد بالوحدانية، ذلك التوحيد والإيمان الَّذي أنا عليه وآبائي هو من فضل الله علينا أن وفقنا له، ومن فضله على الناس جميعًا حين بعث إليهم الأنبياء به، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون الله على نعمه، بل يكفرونه.
39 - ثم خاطب يوسف الغلامين في السجن قائلًا: أعبادة آلهة متعددة خير، أم عبادة الله الواحد الَّذي لا شريك له، القهار لغيره، الَّذي لا يقهر؟
40 - ما تعبدون من دون الله إلا أسماء على غير مسمَّيات، سمَّيتموها أنتم وآباؤكم آلهة، ليس لها في الألوهية نصيب، لم يُنْزِل الله بتسميتكم لها حجة تدل على صحتها، ليس الحكم في جميع المخلوقات إلا لله وحده، لا لهذه الأسماء التي سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم، أمر الله سبحانه أن توحِّدوه بالعبادة، ونهى أن تشركوا معه غيره، ذلك التوحيد هو الدين المستقيم الَّذي لا اعوجاج فيه، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ذلك، ولذلك يشركون بالله، فيعبدون بعض مخلوقاته.
41 - يا رفيقَي السجن، أما الَّذي رأى أنَّه يعصر عنبًا ليصير خمرًا فإنه يخرج من السجن، ويرجع إلى عمله، فيسقي الملك، وأما الَّذي رأى أن فوق رأسه خبزًا تأكل الطير منه فإنه يقتل ويصلب، فتأكل الطير من لحم رأسه، فرغ الأمر الَّذي طلبتما الفُتْيَا فيه وتم، فهو واقع لا محالة.
42 - وقال يوسف للذي ظن أنَّه ناجٍ منهما -وهو ساقي الملك-: اذكر قصتي وشأني عند الملك؛ لعله يخرجني من السجن، فأنسى الشيطان الساقي ذكر يوسف عند الملك، فمكث يوسف في السجن بعد ذلك عدة سنوات.
43 - وقال الملك: إني رأيت في المنام سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع بقرات هزيلات، ورأيت سبع سنبلات خضر، وسبع سنبلات يابسات، يا أيها السادة والأشراف، أخبروني بتأويل رؤياي هذه إن كنتم عالمين بتأويل الرؤيا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب اتباع ملة إبراهيم، والبراءة من الشرك وأهله.
• في قوله: {أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ ...} دليل على أن هؤلاء المصريين كانوا أصحاب ديانة سماوية لكنهم أهل إشراك.
• كل الآلهة التي تُعبد من دون الله ما هي إلا أسماء -غير مسميات، ليس لها في الألوهية نصيب.
• استغلال المناسبات للدعوة إلى الله، كما استغلها يوسف عليه السلام في السجن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (241)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*44 - قالوا: رؤياك أخلاط أحلام، وما كان كذلك فلا تأويل له، ولسنا عالمين بتأويل الأحلام المختلطة.
45 - وقال الساقي الَّذي نجا من الغلامين السجينين، وتذَكَّر يوسف عليه السلام وما هو عليه من علم تأويل الرؤيا بعد مدة: أنا أخبركم بتأويل ما رآه الملك بعد سؤال من له علم بتأويلها، فابعثني -أيها الملك- إلى يوسف ليؤوِّل رؤياك.
46 - فلما وصل الناجي إلى يوسف قال له: يا يوسف، أيها الصدِّيق، أخبرنا عن تأويل من رأى سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع بقرات هزيلات، ورأى سبع سنبلات خضر، ورأى سبع سنبلات يابسات؛ لعلي أرجع إلى الملك ومن عنده لعلهم يعلمون تعبير رؤيا الملك، ويعلمون فضلك ومكانتك.
47 - قال يوسف عليه السلام معبرًا هذه الرؤيا: تزرعون سبع سنين متتابعة بجدّ، فما حصدتم في كل سنة من تلك السنين السبع فاتركوه في سنابله منعًا له من التسوّس، إلا قليلًا مما تحتاجون لأكله من الحبوب.
48 - ثم تجيء من بعد تلك السنين السبع المُخْصِبة التي زرعتم فيها، سبع سنين مجدبة يأكل الناس فيها كل ما حُصِد في السنين المُخْصِبة إلا قليلًا مما تحفظونه مما يكون بذرًا.
49 - ثم يجيء بعد تلك السنين المجدبة عام تنزل فيه الأمطار، وتنبت الزروع، ويعصر فيه الناس ما يحتاج للعصر كالعنب والزيتون والقصب.
50 - وقال الملك لأعوانه لما بلغه تعبير يوسف لرؤياه: أخرجوه من السجن، واتُوني به، فلما جاء يوسفَ رسولُ الملك قال له: ارجع إلى سيدك الملك فاسأله عن قصة النسوة اللاتي جرّحن أيديهن، حتَّى تظهر براءته قبل الخروج من السجن، إن ربي بما صنعن بي من المُرَاودة عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
51 - قال الملك مخاطبًا النسوة: ما شأنكن حين طلبتن يوسف بحيلة؛ ليعمل الفاحشة معكن؟ قالت زوجة العزيز مُقِرَّة بما صنعت: الآن يظهر الحق، أنا حاولت إغواءه ولم يحاول إغوائي، وإنه لمن الصادقين فيما ادعاه من براءته مما رميته به.
52 - قالت امرأة العزيز: ليعلم يوسف حين أقررت أني أنا الَّذي راودته، وأنه صادق أني لم أفترِ عليه في غيابه، فقد تبين لي مما حصل أن الله لا يوفق من يكذب ويمكر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من كمال أدب يوسف أنَّه أشار لحَدَث النسوة ولم يشر إلى حَدَث امرأة العزيز.
• كمال علم يوسف عليه السلام في حسن تعبير الرؤى.
• مشروعية تبرئة النفس مما نُسب إليها ظلمًا، وطلب تقصّي الحقائق لإثبات الحق.
• فضيلة الصدق وقول الحق ولو كان على النفس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (242)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة


* 

** 


*53 - وواصلت امرأة العزيز كلامها قائلة: وما أنزه نفسي عن إرادة السوء، وما أردت بذلك تزكية نفسي؛ لأن شأن النفس البشرية كثرة الأمر بالسوء لميلها إلى ما تشتهيه وصعوبة كفها عنه، إلا ما رحمه الله من النفوس، فعصمها من الأمر بالسوء، إن ربي غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
54 - قال الملك لأعوانه لما تبين براءة يوسف وعلمه: جيئوني به أجعله خالصًا لنفسي، فجاؤوه به، فلما كلَّمه، وتبين له علمه وعقله قال له: إنك -يا يوسف- قد صِرتَ اليوم عندنا صاحب مكانة وجاه ومؤتمنًا.
55 - قال يوسف للملك: ولّني على حفظ خزائن المال والأقوات في أرض مصر، فإني خازن أمين، ذو علم وبصيرة بما أتولاه.
56 - وكما مَنَنَّا على يوسف بالبراءة والخلاص من السجن مننَّا عليه بالتمكين له في مصر، ينزل ويقيم في أي مكان شاء، نعطي من رحمتنا في الدنيا من نشاء من عبادنا، ولا نضيع ثواب المحسنين، بل نوفيهم إياه كاملًا غير منقوص.
57 - ولَثوابُ الله الَّذي أعدّه في الآخرة خير من ثواب الدنيا للذين آمنوا بالله وكانوا يتقونه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
58 - وقدم إخوة يوسف إلى أرض مصر ببضاعة لهم، فدخلوا عليه، فعرف أنهم إخوته، ولم يعرفوا أنَّه أخوهم؛ لطول المدة وتغير هيئته؛ لأنه كان صبيًّا حين رموه في البئر.
59 - ولما أعطاهم ما طلبوه من المِيرَة والزاد، قال بعد أن أخبروه أن لهم أخًا من أبيهم تركوه عند أبيه: جيئوني بأخيكم من أبيكم أزدكم حمل لعير، ألا ترون أني أكمل الكيل ولا أنقصه، وأنا خير المضيفين.
60 - فإن لم تجيئوني به تبين كذبكم في دعواكم أن لكم أخًا من أبيكم، فلن أكيل لكم طعامًا، ولا تقربوا بلدي.
61 - فأجابه إخوته قائلين: سنطلبه من أبيه، ونجتهد في ذلك، وإنا لفاعلون ما أمرتنا به دون تقصير.
62 - وقال يوسف لعُمَّاله: ردوا بضاعة هؤلاء إليهم حتَّى يعرفوا عند عودتهم أننا لم نَبْتَعْها منهم، وهذا يجبرهم على الرجوع ثانية ومعهم أخوهم؛ ليثبتوا ليوسف صدقهم، ويقبل منهم بضاعتهم.
63 - فلما رجعوا إلى أبيهم، وقصوا عليه ما كان من إكرام يوسف لهم قالوا: يا أبانا مُنِع منا الكيل إن لم نأت بأخينا معنا فابعثه معنا، فإنك إن بعثته معنا نكتل الطعام، وإنا لنتعهد لك بحفظه حتَّى يرجع إليك سالمًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أعداء المؤمن: نفسه التي بين جنبيه؛ لذا وجب عليه مراقبتها وتقويم اعوجاجها.
• اشتراط العلم والأمانة فيمن يتولى منصبًا يصلح به أمر العامة.
• بيان أن ما في الآخرة من فضل الله، إنما هو خير وأبقى وأفضل لأهل الإيمان.
• جواز طلب الرجل المنصب ومدحه لنفسه إن دعت الحاجة، وكان مريدًا للخير والصلاح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (243)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

*


*64 - قال لهم أبوهم: هل آمنكم عليه إلا كما أمنتكم على أخيه الشقيق: يوسف من قبل؟! فقد أمنتكم عليه، وتعهدتم بحفظه، ولم تفوا بما تعهدتم به، فلا ثقة عندي بتعهدكم بحفظه، وإنما ثقتي بالله، فهو خير الحافظين لمن أراد حفظه، وأرحم الراحمين بمن أراد رحمته.
65 - ولما فتحوا أوعية طعامهم الذي جلبوه وجدوا ثمنه رد إليهم، فقالوا لأبيهم: أي شيء نطلب من هذا العزيز بعد هذا الإكرام؛ وهذا ثمن طعامنا رده العزيز تفضلًا منه علينا، ونجلب الطعام لأهلنا، ونحفظ أخانا مما تخافه عليه، ونزداد كيل بعير بسبب اصطحابه، فزيادة كيل بعير أمر سهل عند العزيز.
66 - قال لهم أبوهم: لن أبعثه معكم حتى تؤتوني عهد الله مؤكدًا أن تردوه إليَّ إلا إن أحاط هلاك بكم جميعًا , ولم يُبْقِ منكم أحدًا، ولم تقدروا على دفعه ولا الرجوع، فلما أعطوه عهد الله المؤكد على ذلك، قال: الله شهيد على ما نقول فتكفينا شهادته.
67 - وقال لهم أبوهم موصيًا إياهم: لا تدخلوا مصر من باب واحد مجتمعين، لكن ادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة، فذلك أسلم من أن يعمّكم أحد بضرر إن أرادوه بكم، ولا أقول لكم ذلك لأدفع عنكم ضررًا أراده الله بكم، ولا لأجلب لكم نفعًا لم يرده الله، فالقضاء ليس إلا قضاء الله، والأمر ليس إلا أمره، عليه وحده توكلت في كل أموري، وعليه وحده فليتوكل المتوكلون في أمورهم.
68 - فارتحلوا ومعهم أخوه الشقيق، ولما دخلوا من أبواب متفرقة كما أمرهم أبوهم ما كان يدفع عنهم دخولهم من أبواب متفرقة شيئًا مما قدره الله عليهم، إنما هي شفقة يعقوب على أولاده، أظهرها، ووصاهم بها، وهو يعلم أن لا قضاء إلا قضاء الله، فهو عالم بما علَّمناه من الإيمان بالقدر والأخذ بالأسباب، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ذلك.
69 - ولما دخل إخوة يوسف على يوسف، ومعهم أخوه الشقيق، ضم إليه أخاه الشقيق، وقال له سرًّا: إني أنا أخوك الشقيق: يوسف، فلا تحزن لما كان يصنعه إخوتك من الأعمال الطائشة؛ من إيذاء وحقد علينا، وإلقائهم إياي في البئر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأمر بالاحتياط والحذر ممن أُثِرَ عنه غدرًا (لَا يُلْدَغُ مُؤْمِنٌ مِنْ جُحْرٍ وَاحِدٍ مَرَّتَيْنِ).
• من وجوه الاحتياط التأكد بأخذ المواثيق المؤكدة باليمين، وجواز استحلاف المخوف منه على حفظ الودائع والأمانات.
• يجوز لطالب اليمين أن يستثني بعض الأمور التي يرى أنها ليست في مقدور من يحلف اليمين.
• من الأخذ بالأسباب الاحتياط من المَعَاطِب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (244)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

* 

** 


*70 - فلما أمر يوسف خُدَّامه بتحميل إبل إخوته بالطعام جعل مكيال الملك الذي يكيل به الطعام للمُمْتارين في وعاء أخيه الشقيق دون علمهم توصُّلًا إلى إبقائه معه، فلما ارتحلوا عائدين إلى أهلهم نادى منادٍ في إثرهم: يا أصحاب الابل المحملة بالمِيرة، إنكم لسارقون.
71 - قال إخوة يوسف، وأقبلوا على المنادي في إثرهم ومن معه من أصحابه: ماذا ضاع منكم حتى تتهمونا بالسرقة؟
72 - قال المنادي ومن معه من أصحابه لإخوة يوسف: ضاع منَّا صاع الملك الذي يكيل به، ولمن جاء بصاع الملك قبل التفتيش جُعْلٌ، وهو حمل جمل، وأنا ضامن له ذلك.
73 - قال لهم إخوة يوسف: والله لقد علمتم نزاهتنا وبراءتنا، كما رأيتموه من أحوالنا، وأنَّا ما جئنا أرض مصر لنفسد فيها، وما كنا في حياتنا سارقين.
74 - قال المنادي وأصحابه: فما جزاء من سرقه عندكم إن كنتم كاذبين في دعواكم البراءة من السرقة؟
75 - قال لهم إخوة يوسف: جزاء السارق عندنا أن من وُجِد المسروق في وعائه يسلم برقبته للمسروق منه يسترِقه، مثل هذا الجزاء بالاسترقاق نجزي السارقين.
76 - فأرجعوهم إلى يوسف لتفتيش أوعيتهم، فبدأ بتفتيش أوعية إخوته غير الأشقاء قبل تفتيش وعاء أخيه الشقيق سترًا للحيلة، ثم فتش وعاء شقيقه، وأخرج صاع الملك منه، كما كدنا ليوسف بتدبير وضع الصاع في وعاء أخيه، كدنا له أمرًا آخر أن يأخذ إخوته بعقاب بلدهم باسترقاق السارق، هذا الأمر لا يتحقق لو عمل بعقاب الملك للسارق الذي هو الضرب والتغريم، إلا أن يشاء الله تدبيرًا آخر فهو قادر عليه، نرفع مراتب من نشاء من عبادنا كما رفعنا مرتبة يوسف، وفوق كل صاحب علم من هو أعلم منه، وفوق عِلمِ الجميع عِلمُ الله الذي يعلم كل شيء.
77 - قال إخوة يوسف: إن يسرق فلا عجب، فقد سرف أخ له شقيق من قبل سرقته هو، يعنون يوسف -عليه السلام-، فأخفى يوسف تأذّيه بقَوْلَتِهم هذه، ولم يظهرها لهم، قال لهم في نفسه: ما أنتم عليه من حسدٍ وصنيع سوءٍ سبق منكم، هو الشر بعينه في هذا المقام، والله تعالى أعلم بهذا الافتراء الذي يصدر منكم.
78 - قال إخوة يوسف ليوسف: أيها العزيز، إن له والدًا شيخًا طاعنًا في السن يحبه كثيرًا، فأمسك أحدنا بدلًا منه، إنا نراك من المحسنين في معاملتنا ومعاملة غيرنا، فأحسن إلينا بذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جواز الحيلة التي يُتَوصَّل بها لإحقاق الحق، بشرط عدم الإضرار بالغير.
• يجوز لصاحب الضالة أو الحاجة الضائعة رصد جُعْل "مكافأة" مع تعيين قدره وصفته لمن عاونه على ردها.
• التغافل عن الأذى والإسرار به في النفس من محاسن الأخلاق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (245)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة


* 

** 


*79 - قال يوسف -عليه السلام-: عياذًا بالله أن نظلم بريئًا بجرم ظالم، فنمسك غير من وجدنا صاع الملك في وعائه، إنا إن فعلنا ذلك لظالمون، حيث عاقبنا بريئًا، وتركنا جانيًا.
80 - فلما يئسوا من إجابة يوسف لطلبهم انفردوا عن الناس للتشاور، قال أخوهم الكبير: أذكِّركم أن أباكم قد أخذ عليكم عهد الله مؤكدًا على أن تردوا إليه ابنه إلا أن يحاط بكم بما لا تقدرون على دفعه، ومن قبل ذلك قد فرطتم في يوسف، ولم تفوا بعهدكم لأبيكم فيه، فلن أترك أرض مصر حتى يسمح لي أبي بالرجوع إليه، أو يقضي الله لي بأخذ أخي، والله خير القاضين، فهو يقضي بالحق والعدل.
81 - وقال الأخ الكبير: عودوا إلى أبيكم، فقولوا له: إن ابنك سرق، فاسْتَرَقَّه عزيز مصر عقوبة له على سرقته، وما أخبرنا إلا بما علمناه من مشاهدتنا للصاع يخرج من وعائه، وما كان لنا علم بأنه يسرق، ولو علمنا ذلك ما عاهدناك على رده.
82 - ولتتحقق من صدقنا اسأل -يا أبانا- أهل مصر التي كنا فيها، واسأل أصحاب القافلة التي جئنا معها يخبروك بما أخبرناك به، وإنا لصادقون حقًّا فيما أخبرناك به من سرقته.
83 - قال لهم أبوهم: ليس الأمر كما ذكرتم من كونه سرق، بل زيّنت لكم أنفسكم أن تمكروا به كما مكرتم بأخيه يوسف من قبل، فصبري صبر جميل، لا شكوى فيه إلا إلى الله، عسى الله أن يعيدهم إليّ جميعًا: يوسف وشقيقه، وأخاهما الكبير، إنه سبحانه هو العليم بحالي، الحكيم في تدبيره لأمري.
84 - وابتعد معرضًا عنهم، وقال: يا شدة حزني على يوسف، وصار سواد عينيه بياضًا من كثرة ما بكى عليه، فهو مملوء حزنًا وهمًّا، يكتم حزنه عن الناس.
85 - قال إخوة يوسف لأبيهم: تالله لا تزال -يا أبانا- تذكر يوسف، وتتفجع عليه حتى يشتد بك المرض، أو تهلك فعلًا.
86 - قال لهم أبوهم: ما أشكو ما أصابني من الهم والحزن إلا إلى الله وحده، وأعلم من لطف الله وإحسانه وإجابته للمضطر وجزائه للمصاب ما لا تعلمونه أنتم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا يجوز أخذ برئء بجريرة غيره، فلا يؤخذ مكان المجرم شخص آخر.
• الصبر الجميل هو ما كانت فيه الشكوى لله تعالى وحده.
• على المؤمن أن يكون على تمام يقين بأن الله تعالى يفرج كربه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (246)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

*

** 


*87 - قال لهم أبوهم: يا أبنائي، اذهبوا فتعرفوا من أخبار يوسف وأخيه، ولا تقنطوا من تفريج الله وتنفيسه عن عباده، إنه لا يقنط من تفريجه وتنفيسه إلا القوم الكافرون؛ لأنهم يجهلون عظيم قدرة الله وخَفِيَّ إفضاله على عباده.
88 - فامتثَلُوا أمر أبيهم، , ذهبوا بحثًا عن يوسف وأخيه، فلما دخلوا على يوسف قالوا له: أصابتنا الشدة والفقر، وأتينا ببضاعة حقيرة زهيدة، فكِلْ لنا كيلًا وافيًا كما كنت تكيل لنا من قبل، وتصدَّق علينا بزيادة على ذلك أو بالتغاضي عن بضاعتنا الحقيرة، إن الله يجازي المتصدقين بأحسن الجزاء.
89 - فلما سمع كلامهم رق لهم رحمة بهم، وعرَّفهم بنفسه قال لهم: قد علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف وشقيقه حين كنتم جاهلين عاقبة ما فعلتم بهما؟!
90 - فتفاجؤوا، وقالوا: أإنك أنت يوسف؟! قال لهم يوسف: نعم أنا يوسف، وهذا الذي ترون معي: أخي الشقيق، قد تفضَّل الله علينا بالخلاص مما كنا فيه، وبرفع القَدْر، إنه من يتق الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ويصبر على البلاء؛ فإن عمله من الإحسان، والله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين، بل يحفظه لهم.
91 - وقال له إخوته معتذرين عما صنعوا به: تالله لقد فضّلك الله علينا بما أعطاك من صفات الكمال، ولقد كنا فيما صنعنا بك مسيئين ظالمين.
92 - فقبل يوسف اعتذارهم، وقال: لا لوم عليكم اليوم يقتضي عقابكم ولا توبيخ، أسأل الله أن يغفر لكم، وهو سبحانه أرحم الراحمين.
93 - فأعطاهم قميصه لما أعلموه بما آل إليه بصر أبيه، وقال: اذهبوا بقميصي هذا، فاطرحوه على وجه أبي يَعُدْ له بصره، وأحضروا إليّ أهليكم كلهم.
94 - ولما خرجت القافلة منطلقة من مصر، وفارقت العامر منها قال يعقوب -عليه السلام- لأبنائه ولمن عنده في أرضه: إني لأشم رائحة يوسف، لولا أنكم تُجَهِّلونني وتنسبونني إلى الخرف بقولكم: هذا شيخ خَرِف، يقول ما لا يعلم.
95 - قال من عنده من ولده: والله إنك لا تزال في توهمك السابق بشأن منزلة يوسف عندك وإمكانية رؤيته ثانية.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم معرفة يعقوب -عليه السلام- بالله حيث لم يتغير حسن ظنه رغم توالي المصائب ومرور السنين.
• من خلق المعتذر الصادق أن يطلب التوبة من الله، ويعترف على نفسه ويطلب الصفح ممن تضرر منه.
• بالتقوى والصبر تنال أعظم الدرجات في الدنيا وفي الآخرة.
• قبول اعتذار المسيء وترك الانتقام، خاصة عند التمكن منه، وترك تأنيبه على ما سلف منه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (247)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة


* 

** 


*96 - فلما جاء المُخْبِر بما يسرّ يعقوب ألقى قميص يوسف على وجهه فصار بصيرًا، عندئذ قال لأبنائه: ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من لطف الله وإحسانه ما لا تعلمونه أنتم؟
97 - قال أبناؤه معتذرين لأبيهم يعقوب -عليه السلام- عما فعلوه بيوسف وأخيه: يا أبانا، اطلب من الله المغفرة لذنوبنا السابقة، إنا كنا مذنبين مسيئين فيما فعلناه بيوسف وشقيقه.
98 - قال لهم أبوهم: سوف أطلب لكم المغفرة من ربي، إنه هو الغفور لذنوب التائبين من عباده، الرحيم بهم.
99 - وخرج يعقوب وأهله من أرضهم قاصدين يوسف في مصر، فلما دخلوا عليه ضمّ إليه أباه وأمه قال لإخوته وأهلهم: ادخلوا مصر بمشيئة الله آمنين لا يصيبكم فيها أذى.
100 - وأجلس أبويه على السرير الذي يجلس عليه، وحيّاه أبواه وإخوته الأحد عشر بالسجود، وكان سجود تشريف لا عبادة، تحقيقًا لأمر الله كما في الرؤى، لذا قال يوسف -عليه السلام- لأبيه: هذه التحية بالسجود لي منكم هي تأويل رؤياي التي رأيتها من قبل وقصصتها عليك، قد صَيَّرها ربي حقًّا بوقوعها، وقد أحسن إليّ ربي حين أخرجني من السجن، وحين جاء بكم من البادية من بعد أن أفسد الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي، إن ربي لطيف في تدبيره لما يشاء، إنه هو العليم بأحوال عباده، الحكيم في تدبيره.
101 - ثم دعا يوسف ربه، فقال: يا رب، قد أعطيتني ملك مصر، وعلّمتني تعبير الرؤى، يا خالق السماوات والأرض ومبدعهما على غير مثال سابق، أنت متولي جميع أموري في الحياة الدنيا، ومتولي جميعها في الآخرة، اقبضني عند انتهاء أجلي مسلمًا، وألحقني بالأنبياء الصالحين من آبائي وغيرهم في الفروس الأعلى من الجنة.
102 - ذلك المذكور من قصة يوسف وإخوته نوحيه إليك -أيها الرسول- لم يكن لك علم به، إذ لم تكن حاضرًا عند إخوة يوسف حين عزموا على إلقائه في قعر البئر، ودبروا ما دبروا من الحيلة، ولكنا أوحينا إليك ذلك.
103 - وما أكثر الناس بمؤمنين ولو بذلت -أيها الرسول- كل جهد ليؤمنوا، فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بر الوالدين وتبجيلهما وتكريمهما واجب، ومن ذلك المسارعة بالبشارة لهما فيما يدخل السرور عليهما.
• التحذير من نزغ الشيطان، ومن الذي يسعى بالوقيعة بين الأحباب؛ ليفرق بينهم.
• مهما ارتفع العبد في دينه أو دنياه فان ذلك كله مرجعه إلى تفضّل الله تعالى وإنعامه عليه.
• سؤال الله حسن الخاتمة والسلامة والفوز يوم القيامة والالتحاق برفقة الصالحين في الجنان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (248)
(سُوْرَةُ يوسف)
مَكيّة

*

** 


*104 - ولو عقلوا لآمنوا بك؛ لأنك لم تطلب منهم -أيها الرسول- على القرآن ولا على ما تدعوهم إليه ثوابًا، فليس القرآن إلا تذكيرًا لجميع الناس.
105 - وكثيرة هي الآيات الدالة على توحيده سبحانه مبثوثة في السماوات وفي الأرض، يمرون عليها وهم عن التأمل فيها والاعتبار بها معرضون لا يلتفتون إليها.
106 - وما يؤمن أكثر الناس بالله أنه الخالق الرازق المحيي المميت إلا وهم يعبدون معه غيره من الأصنام والأوثان، ويدّعون أن له ولدًا، سبحانه.
107 - أفأمن هؤلاء المشركون أن تأتيهم عقوبة في الدنيا تغمرهم وتُظَلِّلُهم لا يستطيعون دفعها، أو تأتيهم الساعة فجأة، وهم لا يحسون بإتيانها فيستعدوا لها، فلذلك لم يؤمنوا؟!
108 - قل -أيها الرسول- لمن تدعوه: هذه طريقي التي أدعو الناس إليها، على حجة واضحة أدعو إليها أنا، ويدعو إليها من اتبعني، واهتدى بهديي، واستن بسُنَّتي، ولست من المشركين بالله، بل أنا من الموحدين له سبحانه.
109 - وما بعثنا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- إلا رجالًا من البشر لا ملائكة، نوحي إليهم كما أوحينا إليك، من أهل المدن لا من أهل البوادي، فكذبتهم أممهم فأهلكناها، أفلم يَسِرْ هؤلاء المكذبون بك في الأرض فيتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية المكذبين من قبلهم فيعتبروا بهم؟! وما في الدار الآخرة من النعيم خير للذين اتقوا الله في الدنيا، أفلا تعقلون أن ذلك خير فتتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره -وأعظمها الإيمان- وباجتناب نواهيه، وأكبرها الشرك بالله.
110 - هؤلاء الرسل الذين نرسلهم نمهل أعداءهم، ولا نعاجلهم العقوبة استدراجًا لهم، حتى إذا تأخر إهلاكهم، ويئس الرسل من هلاكهم، وظن الكفار أن رسلهم قد كذبوهم فيما وعدوهم به من العقاب للمكذبين، وإنجاء المؤمنين؛ جاء نصرنا لرسلنا، ونجِّي الرسل والمؤمنون من الهلاك الواقع على المكذبين، ولا يرد عذابنا عن القوم المجرمين عندما ننزله بهم.
111 - لقد كان في قصص الرسل وقصص أممهم، وفي قصة يوسف وإخوته موعظة يتعظ بها أصحاب العقول السليمة، ما كان القرآن المشتمل على ذلك كلامًا مختلقًا مكذوبًا على الله، ولكن كان تصديقًا للكتب السماوية المنزلة من عند الله، وتفصيلًا لكل ما يُحتاج إلى تفصيله من الأحكام والشرائع، وإرشادًا لكل خير، ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون به، فهم الذين ينتفعون بما فيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من فضل الله تعالى أنه يُطْلع أنبياءه على بعض من أمور الغيب لغايات وحكم.
• أن الداعية لا يملك تصريف قلوب العباد وحملها على الطاعات، وأن أكثر الخلق ليسوا من أهل الهداية.
• ذم المعرضين عن آيات الله الكونية ودلائل توحيده المبثوثة في صفحات الكون.
• شملت هذه الآية {قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي ...}. ذكر بعض أركان الدعوة، ومنها:
أ- وجود منهج: {ادْعُوَاْ إِلَى اللهِ}.
ب - ويقوم المنهج على العلم: {عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ}.
ج - وجود داعية: {أَدْعُوا} {أَنَا}.
د - وجود مَدْعُوِّين: {وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي}.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (249)
(سُوْرَةُ الرعد)
مَدنيّة

*

** 

*سورة الرعد
مدنية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان حقيقة القوة والقدرة الإلهية ومظاهرها، وإثبات الوعد والوعيد وسُنَّة الله في التغيير والتبديل.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {المر}. تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. هذه الآيات الرفيعة في هذه السورة، والقرآن الذي أنزله الله عليك -أيها الرسول- هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه، ولا شك أنه من عند الله، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون به عنادًا وتكبرًا.
2 - الله هو الذي خلق السماوات مرفوعات دون دعائم تشاهدونها، , علا وارتفع على العرش علوًا يليق به سبحانه من غير تكييف ولا تمثيل، وذَلَّل الشمس والقمر لمنافع خلقه، كل من الشمس والقمر يجري لأمد محدد في علم الله، يصرف سبحانه الأمر في السماوات والأرض بما يشاء، يبين الآيات الدالة على قدرته رجاء أن توقنوا بلقاء ربكم يوم القيامة، فتستعدوا له بالعمل الصالح.
3 - وهو سبحانه الذي بسط الأرض، وخلق فيها جبالًا ثوابت حتى لا تضطرب بالناس، ومن كل أنواع الثمرات جعل فيها صنفين كالذكر والأنثى في الحيوان، يلبس الليل النهار، فيصير مظلمًا بعدما كان منيرًا، إن في ذلك المذكور لأدلة وبراهين لقوم يتفكرون في صنع الله، ويتأملون فيه، فهم الذين ينتفعون بتلك الأدلة والبراهين.
3 - وفي الأرض بقاع متقاربة، وفيها بساتين من أعناب، وفيها زرع، ونخلات مجتمعة في أصل واحد، ونخلات منفردات بأصلها، تُسْقَى هذه البساتين وتلك الزروع بماء واحد، ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الطعم وغيره من الفوائد على رغم تجاورها وسقيها بماء واحد، إن في ذلك المذكور لأدلة وبراهين لقوم يعقلون؛ لأنهم هم الذين يعتبرون بذلك.

4 - وإن تتعحب -أيها الرسول- من شيء، فأحق ما تتعجب منه تكذيبهم بالبعث، وقولهم احتجاجًا لإنكاره: أإذا متنا وصرنا ترابًا وعظامًا بالية نخرة أنُبْعَث ونُعاد أحياء؟! أولئك المنكرون للبعث بعد الموت الذين كفروا بربهم فأنكروا قدرته على بعث الموتى، وأولئك توضع السلاسل من النار في أعناقهم يوم القيامة، وأولئك هم أصحاب النار، وهم فيها ماكثون أبدًا، لا يلحقهم فناء، ولا ينقطع عنهم العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات قدرة الله - سبحانه وتعالى - والتعجب من خلقه للسماوات على غير أعمدة تحملها، وهذا مع عظيم خلقتها واتساعها.
• إثبات قدرة الله وكمال ربوبيته ببرهان الخلق، إذ ينبت النبات الضخم، ويخرجه من البذرة الصغيرة، ثم يسقيه من ماء واحد، ومع هذا تختلف أحجام وألوان ثمراته وطعمها.
• أن إخراج الله تعالى للأشجار الضخمة من البذور الصغيرة، بعد أن كانت معدومة، فيه رد على المشركين في إنكارهم للبعث؛ فإن إعادة جمع أجزاء الرفات المتفرقة والمتحللة في الأرض، وبعثها من جديد، بعد أن كانت موجودة، هو بمنزلة أسهل من إخراج المعدوم من البذرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (250)
(سُوْرَةُ الرعد)
مَدنيّة


* 

** 


*6 - ويستعجلك -أيها الرسول- المشركون بالعقوبة، ويستبطؤون نزولها بهم قبل استكمالهم النعم التي قدرها الله لهم، وقد مضت من قبلهم عقوبات أمثالهم من الأمم المكذبة، فلم لا يعتبرون بها؛ وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لذو تجاوز للناس مع ظلمهم، فلا يعاجلهم بالعقاب ليتوبوا إلى الله، وإنه لقوي العقاب للمُصِرِّين على كفرهم إن لم يتوبوا.
7 - ويقول الذين كفروا بالله - تماديًا في الصدود والعناد-: هلّا أنزل على محمد آية من ربه مثل ما أنزل على موسى وعيسى. إنما أنت -أيها الرسول- منذر تخوف الناس من عذاب الله، وليس لك من الآيات إلا ما أعطاك الله، ولكل قوم نبي برشدهم إلى طريق الحق، ويدلهم عليه.
8 - الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى في بطنها، يعلم كلَّ شيء عنه، ويعلم ما يحصل في الأرحام من نقص وزيادة وصحة واعتلال، وكل شيء عنده سبحانه مُقَدَّر بمقدار لا يزيد عليه ولا ينقص عنه.
9 - لأنه سبحانه عالم كل ما غاب عن حواس خلقه، وعالم كل ما تدركه حواسهم، العظيم في صفاته وأسمائه وأفعاله، المستعلي على كل مخلوق من مخلوقاته بذاته وصفاته.
10 - يعلم السر وأخفى، يستوي في علمه من أخفى منكم - أيها الناس - القول، ومن أعلنه، ويسوي في علمه كذلك من هو مستتر بظلمة الليل عن أعين الناس، ومن هو ظاهر بأعماله في وَضَح النهار.
11 - له -سبحانه وتعالى- ملائكة يَعْقبُ بعضهم بعضًا على الإنسان، فيأتي بعضهم بالليل، وبعضهم بالنهار، يحفظون الإنسان بأمر الله من جملة الأقدار التي كتب الله لهم منعها عنه، ويكتبون أقواله وأعماله، إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم من حال طيبة إلى حال غيرها لا تسرهم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم من حال الشكر، وإذا أراد لله سبحانه بقوم هلاكًا فلا راد لما أراده، وما لكم - أيها الناس - من دون الله من متولّ يتولى أموركم، فتلجؤوا إليه لدفع ما أصابكم من بلاء.
12 - هو الذي يريكم - أيها الناس - البرق، ويجمع لكم به الخوف من الصواعق، والطمع في المطر، وهو الذي ينشئ السحاب المثقل بماء المطر الغزير.
13 - ويسبح الرعدُ ربَّه تسبيحًا مقرونًا بحمده سبحانه، وتسبح الملائكةُ ربِّها خوفًا منه وإجلالًا وتعظيمًا له، ويرسل الصواعق المحرقة على من يشاء من مخلوقاته فيهلكه، والكفار يخاصمون في وحدانية الله، والله شديد الحول والقوة، لمن عصاه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظيم مغفرة الله وحلمه عن خطايا بني آدم، فهم يستكبرون وَيتَحَدَّوْنَ رسله وأنبياءه، ومع هذا يرزقهم ويعافيهم ويحلم عنهم.
• سعة علم الله تعالى بما في ظلمة الرحم، فهو يعلم أمر النطفة الواقعة في الرحم، وصَيْرُورتها إلى تخليق ذكر أو أنثى، وصحته واعتلاله، ورزقه وأجله، وشقي أو سعيد، فعلمه بها عام شامل.
• عظيم عناية الله ببني آدم، وإثبات وجود الملائكة التي تحرسه وتصونه وغيرهم مثل الحَفَظَة.
• أن الله تعالى يغير حال العبد إلى الأفضل متى ما رأى منه اتباعًا لأسباب الهداية، فهداية التوفيق منوطة باتباع هداية البيان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (251)
(سُوْرَةُ الرعد)
مَدنيّة

* 

*14 - لله وحده دعوة التوحيد لا يشاركه فيها أحد، والأصنام التي يدعوها المشركون من دونه لا تستجيب دعاء من يدعوها في أي مسألة، وما دعاؤهم لها إلا مثل عطشان يبسط يده إلى الماء ليصل إلى فيه فيشرب منه، وما لأصنامهم الا في ضياع وبُعدٍ عن الصواب؛ لأنها لا تملك لهم جلب نفع، دفع ضر.
15 - ولله وحده يخضع بالسجود جميع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض، يستوي في ذلك المؤمن والكافر، غير أن المؤمن يخضع له ويسجد طوعًا، وأما الكافر فيخضع له كرهًا، وتملي عليه فطرته أن يخضع له طوعًا، وله ينقادُ ظِلُّ كل ما له ظل من المخلوقات أول النهار وآخره.
16 - قل -أيها الرسول- للكفار الذين يعبدون مع الله غيره: من خالق السماوات والأرض ومدبر أمرهما؟ قل -أيها الرسول-: الله هو خالقهما ومدبر أمرهما، وأنتم تقرون بذلك، قل -أيها الرسول- لهم: أفأتخذتم لأنفسكم أولياء من دون الله عاجزين لا يستطيعون جلب نفع لأنفسهم، ولا كشف ضر عنها، فأنى لهم أن يستطيعوا ذلك لغيرهم؟ قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: هل يستوي الكافر الذي هو أعمى البصيرة، والمؤمن الذي هو البصير المهتدي؟ أم هل يستوي الكفر الذي هو ظلمات، والإيمان الذي هو نور؟ أم جعلوا لله سبحانه شركاء معه في الخلق خلقوا مثل خلق الله، فاختلط عندهم خلق الله بخلق شركائهم؟ قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: الله وحده هو خالق كل شيء لا شريك له في الخلق، وهو المنفرد بالألوهية، الذي يستحق أن يفرد بالعبادة، القهار.
17 - ضرب الله مثلًا لتلاشي الباطل وبقاء الحق بماء مطر نازل من السماء حتى سالت به الأودية، كلٌّ حسب حجمه صغرًا وكبرًا، فحمل السيل الغُثَاء والرَّغْوَة مرتفعًا فوق الماء، وضرب مثلًا آخر لهما ببعض ما يوقد الناس عليه من المعادن النفيسة ابتغاء صهرها وصنع ما يتزين الناس به، بمثل هذين المثلين يضرب الله مثل الحق والباطل، فالباطل مثل الغُثَاء والزَّبَد الطافي على الماء، ومثل ما ينفيه صهر المعدن من الصدأ، والحق مثل الماء الصافي الذي يشرب منه، وينبت الثمار والكلأ والعشب، ومثل ما بقي من المعدن بعد صهره فينتفع الناس به، كما ضرب الله هذين المثلين يضرب الله الأمثال للناس؛ ليتضح الحق من الباطل.
18 - للمؤمنين الذين أجابوا ربهم لما دعاهم لتوحيده وطاعته المثوبة الحسنى وهي الجنة، والكفار الذين لم يجيبوا دعوته إلى توحيده وطاعته لو اتفق أن لهم ما في الأرض من أنواع المال، ولهم مثله مضافًا إليه؛ لبذلوا كل ذلك فداءً لأنفسهم من العذاب، أولئك الذين لم يجيبوا دعوته يحاسبون على سيئاتهم كلها، ومسكنهم الذي يأوون إليه جهنم فراشهم ومستقرهم الذي هو النار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان ضلال المشركين في دعوتهم واستغاثتهم بغير الله تعالى، وتشبيه حالهم بحال من يريد الشرب فيبسط يده للماء بلا تناول له، وليس بشارب مع هذه الحالة؛ لكونه لم يتخذ وسيلة صحيحة لذلك.
• أن من وسائل الإيضاح في القرآن: ضرب الأمثال وهي تقرب المعقول من المحسوس، وتعطي صورة ذهنية تعين على فهم المراد.
• إثبات سجود جميع الكائنات لله تعالى طوعًا، أو كرهًا بما تمليه الفطرة من الخضوع له سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (252)
(سُوْرَةُ الرعد)
مَدنيّة


* 

* 
*

*19 - لا يستوي الذي يعلم أن ما أنزله الله عليك -أيها الرسول- من ربك هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه، وهو المؤمن المستجيب لله، ومن هو أعمى، وهو الكافر غير المستجيب لله، إنما يعتبر ويتعظ بذلك أصحاب العقول السليمة.
20 - الذين استجابوا لله هم الذين يوفون بما عاهدوا الله عليه أو عاهدوا عليه عباده، ولا ينكثون العهود الموثقة مع الله، أو مع غيره.
21 - وهم الذين يَصِلُون كل ما أمر الله بوصله من الأرحام، ويخشون ربهم خشية تدفعهم إلى امتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ويخافون أن يحاسبهم الله على كل ما اكتسبوه من الإثم، فمن نوقش الحساب هلك.
22 - وهم الذين صبروا على طاعة الله، وعلى ما قدره الله عليهم مما يسر أو يسوء، وصبروا عن معصيته طلبًا لمرضاة الله، وأدوا الصلاة على أكمل وجه، وبذلوا مما أعطينا هم من الأموال الحقوق الواجبة، وبذلوا منها تطوعًا خفية للبعد عن الرياء، وجهرًا ليتأسَّى بهم غيرهم، ويدفعون سوء من أساء إليهم بالإحسان إليه، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات لهم العاقبة المحمودة يوم القيامة.
23 - هذه العاقبة المحمودة هي جنات يقيمون فيها مُنَعَّمِين إقامة دائمة، ومن تمام نعيمهم فيها أن يدخلها معهم من استقام من آبائهم وأمهاتهم وأزواجهم وأولادهم إكمالًا لأُنْسهم بلقائهم، والملائكة يدخلون عليهم مهنئين من جميع أبواب منازلهم في الجنة.
24 - وتحييهم الملائكة كلما دخلوا عليهم بقولهم: سلام عليكم؛ أي: سلمتم من الآفات بسبب صبركم على طاعة الله، وعلى مُرِّ أقداره، وصِبركم عن معصيته، فنعم عاقبة الدار التي كانت عاقبتكم.
ولما ذكر الله صفات المؤمنين ثنى بصفات الكفار المعرضين، فقال:

25 - والذين ينكثون عهد الله من بعد توكيده، ويقطعون ما أمر الله بوصله من الأرحام، أولئك البعداء الأشقياء لهم الطرد من رحمة الله، ولهم سوء العاقبة وهو النار.
26 - الله يوسع في الرزق لمن يشاء، ويضيق على من يشاء من عباده، وليس توسيع الرزق علامة على السعادة ولا على محبة الله، ولا ضيقه علامة على الشقاء، وفرح الكفار بالحياة الدنيا فركنوا واطمأنوا إليها، وليست الحياة الدنيا في جنب الآخرة إلا متاعًا قليلًا ذاهبًا.
27 - ويقول الذين كفروا بالله وبآياته: هلَّا أنزل على محمد آية حسّيّة من ربه تدل على صدقه، فنؤمن به، قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المقترحين: إن الله يضل من يشاء بعدله، ويهدي إليه من رجع إليه بالتوبة بفضله، وليست الهداية بأيديهم حتى يربطوها بإنزال الآيات.
28 - هؤلاء الذين يهديهم الله هم الذين آمنوا، وتستأنس قلوبهم بذكر الله بتسبيحه وتحميده، وبتلاوة كتابه ألا بذكر الله وحده تستأنس القلوب، خَلِيق بها ذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الترغيب في جملة من فضائل الأخلاق الموجبة للجنة، ومنها: حسن الصلة، وخشية الله تعالى، والوفاء بالعهود، والصبر والإنفاق، ومقابلة السيئة بالحسنة والتحذير من ضدها.
• أن مقاليد الرزق بيد الله - سبحانه وتعالى -، وأن توسعة الله تعالى أو تضييقه في رزق عبد ما لا ينبغي أن يكون موجبًا لفرح أو حزن، فهو ليس دليلًا على رضا الله أو سخطه على ذلك العبد.
• أن الهداية ليست بالضرورة مربوطة بإنزال الآيات والمعجزات التي اقترح المشركون إظهارها.
• من آثار القرآن على العبد المؤمن أنه يورثه طمأنينة في القلب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (253)
(سُوْرَةُ الرعد)
مَدنيّة


*

* 
*

*29 - وهؤلاء الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة التي تقربهم إلى الله، لهم عيش طيب في الآخرة، ولهم العاقبة الحسنة وهي الجنة.
30 - مثل هذا الإرسال الذي أرسلنا به الرسل السابقين إلى أممهم؛ أرسلناك -أيها الرسول- إلى أمتك؛ لتقرأ عليهم القرآن الذي أوحيناه إليك، فهو كاف في الدلالة على صدقك، لكن حال قومك أنهم يجحدون هذه الآية؛ لأنهم يكفرون بالرحمن حيث يشركون معه غيره، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: الرحمن الذي تشركون به غيره هو ربي الذي لا معبود بحق غيره، عليه توكلت في جميع أموري، وإليه توبتي.
31 - ولو كان من صفات كتاب من الكتب الإلهية أن تزال به الجبال عن أماكنها، أو تشقق به الأرض فتستحيل أنهارًا وعيونًا، أو يقرأ على الموتى فيصيروا أحياء -لكان هذا القرآن المنزل عليك -أيها الرسول- فهو واضح البرهان، عظيم التأثير لو أنهم كانوا أتقياء القلوب، لكنهم جاحدون. بل لله الأمر كله في إنزال المعجزات وغيرها، أفلم يعلم المؤمنون بالله أنَّه لو يشاء الله هداية الناس جميعًا دون إنزال آيات لهداهم جميعًا دونها؛ لكنه لم يشأ ذلك، ولا حال الذين كفروا بالله تصيبهم بما عملوا من الكفر والمعاصي داهية شديدة تقرعهم، أو تنزل تلك الداهية قريبًا من دارهم، حتى يأتي وعد الله بنزول العذاب المتصل، إن الله لا يترك إنجاز ما وعد به إذا جاء وقته المحدد له.
32 - ولستَ أول رسول كذب به قومه وسخروا منه، فقد استهزأت أمم من قبلك -أيها الرسول- برسلها وكذبوا بهم، فأمهلت الذين كفروا برسلهم حتى ظنوا أني غير مهلكهم، ثم أخذتهم بعد الإمهال بصنوف العذاب، فكيف رأيت عقابي لهم؟ لقد كان عقابًا شديدًا.
33 - أفمن هو قائم بحفظ أرزاق جميع الخلق رقيب على كل نفس بما كسبت من عمل، فيجازيها على أعمالها، أولى أن يُعْبد، أم هذه الأصنام التي لا حق لها أن تعبد؟ وقد جعلها الكفار شركاء لله ظلمًا وزورًا، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: سموا لنا الشركاء الذين عبدتموهم مع الله إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم، أم تخبرون الله بما لا يعلم في الأرض من الشركاء, أم تخبرونه بظاهر من القول حقيقة له؟ بل حسّن الشيطان للذين كفروا تدبيرهم السيئ، فكفروا بالله، وصرفهم عن سبيل الرشاد والهداية، ومن يضلل الله عن سبيل الرشاد فليس له من هاد يهديه.
34 - لهم عذاب في الحياة الدنيا بما ينالهم من القتل والأسر على أيدي المؤمنين، ولعذاب الآخرة الذي ينتظرهم أشدّ عليهم وأثقل من عذاب الدنيا؛ لما فيه من الشدة والدوام الذي لا ينقطع، وليس لهم مانع يحميهم من عذاب الله يوم القيامة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن الأَصل في كل كتاب منزل أنه جاء للهداية، وليس لاستنزال الآيات، فذاك أمر لله تعالى يقدره متى شاء وكيف شاء.
• تسلية الله تعالى للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأحاطته علمًا أن ما يسلكه معه المشركون من طرق التكذيب، واجهه أنبياء سابقون.
• يصل الشيطان في إضلال بعض العباد إلى أن يزين لهم ما يعملونه من المعاصي والإفساد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (254)
(سُوْرَةُ الرعد)
مَدنيّة

*
 

*35 - صف الجنة التى وعد الله بها المتقين له بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه أنها تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار، ثمارها دائمة عكس ثمار الدنيا، وظلها دائم لا يزول، ولا يتقلص، تلك هي عاقبة الذين اتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وعاقبة الكافرين النار يدخلونها ماكثين فيها أبدًا.
36 - والذين أعطيناهم التوراة من اليهود، والذين أعطيناهم الإنجيل من النصارى، يفرحون بما أنزل عليك -أيها الرسول- لموافقته لبعض ما أنزل عليهم، ومن طوائف اليهود والنصارى من ينكر بعض ما أنزل إليك مما لا يتفق مع أهوائهم، أو مما يصفهم بالتبديل والتحريف، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إنما أمرني الله أن أعبده وحده, ولا أشرك به غيره، إليه وحده أدعو ولا أدعو غيره، وإليه وحده مرجعي، وبهذا جاءت التوراة والإنجيل.
37 - ومثل إنزالنا الكتب السابقة بالسنة أقوامها أنزلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن قولًا فصلًا مبينًا للحق عربيًّا، ولئن اتبعت -أيها الرسول- أهواء أهل الكتاب في مساومتهم لك بحذف ما لا يتفق مع أهوائهم بعدما جاءك من العلم الذي علمك الله إياه، فليس لك من الله ولي يتولى أمرك، وينصرك على أعدائك، وليس لك مانع يمنعك من عذابه.
38 - ولقد أرسلنا رسلًا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- من البشر، فلست بدعًا من الرسل، وجعلنا لهم أزواجًا، وجعلنا لهم أولادًا كسائر البشر، ولم نجعلهم ملائكة لا يتزوجون ولا ينجبون، وأنت من هؤلاء الرسل الذين هم بشر يتزوجون وينجبون، فلماذا يعجب المشركون من كونك كذلك؟ ولا يصح لرسول أن يأتي من عنده بآية إلا إن أذن الله بإتيانه بها، لكل أمر قضاه الله كتاب ذكر فيه ذ لك، وأجل لا يتقدم ولا يتأخر.
39 - يزيل الله ما يشاء إزالته من خير أو شر أو سعادة أو شقاء وغيرها، ويثبت ما يشاء منها، وعنده اللوح المحفوظ، فهو مرجع كل ذلك، وما يظهر من محو أو إثبات مطابق لما هو فيه.
40 - وإن أريناك -أيها النبي- بعض ما نعدهم به من العذاب قبل موتك فذلك إلينا، أو أمتناك قبل أن نريك إياه فليس عليك إلا تبليغ ما أمرناك بتبليغه، وليس عليك مجازاتهم ولا محاسبتهم، فذلك علينا.
41 - أوَلم يشاهد هؤلاء الكفار أنا نأتي أرض الكفر ننقصها من أطرافها بنشر الإسلام، وفتح المسلمين لها، والله يحكم ويقضي بما يشاء بين عباده، ولا أحد يتعقب حكمه بنقض أو تغيير أو تبديل، وهو سبحانه سريع الحساب، يحاسب الأولين والآخرين في يوم واحد.
42 - وقد مكرت الأمم السابقة بأنبيائها، وكادت لهم، وكذبوا بما جاؤوا به، فماذا فعلوا بتدبيرهم لهم؟ لا شيء؛ لأن التدبير الفاعل هو تدبير الله لا غيره، كما أنه سبحانه هو الذي يعلم ما تكسبه نفوسهم ويجازيهم عليه، وعندئذ سيعلمون كم كانوا مخطئين في عدم الإيمان بالله، وكم كان المؤمنون مصيبين، فحازوا بذلك الجنة والعاقبة الحسنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الترغيب في الجنة ببيان صفتها، من جريان الأنهار وديمومة الرزق والظل.
• خطورة اتباع الهوى بعد ورود العلم وأنه من أسباب عذاب الله.
• بيان أن الرسل بشر، لهم أزواج وذريات، وأن نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس بدعًا بينهم، فقد كان مماثلًا لهم في ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (255)
(سُوْرَةُ ابراهيم)
مَكيّة  

*

*43 - ويقول الذين كفروا: لست -يا محمد- مرسلًا من الله، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: كفى بالله شاهدًا بيني وبينكم على أني مرسل من ربي إليكم، ومن عنده علم من الكتب السماوية التي جاء فيها نَعْتِي، ومن كان الله شاهدًا بصدقه، فلا يضره تكذيب من كذّب.
سُوُرَةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
مَكيَّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان وظيفة الرسل وحرصهم على إخراج الناس من ظلمات الشرك إلى نور التوحيد، في مقابل إعراض أقوامهم، تثبيتًا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتوعدًا للظالمين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الر} تقدّم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. هذا القرآن كتاب أنزلناه إليك -أيها الرسول- لتخرج الناس من الكفر والجهل والضلالة إلى الإيمان والعلم والهداية إلى دين الإسلام الذي هو طريق الله العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، المحمود في كل شيء.
2 - الله الذي له وحده ملك ما في السماوات، وله وحده ملك ما في الأرض، فهو المستحق أن يعبد وحده، ولا يشرك به شيء من خلقه، وسينال الذين كفروا عذابٌ قوي.
3 - الذين كفروا يُؤثِرون الحياة الدنيا وما فيها من نعيم زائل على الآخرة وما فيها من نعيم دائم، ويصرفون الناس عن طريق الله، ويطلبون لطريقه التشويه والزيغ عن الحق والميل عن الاستقامة حتى لا يسلكها أحد، وأولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات في ضلال بعيد عن الحق والصواب.

4 - وما بعثنا من رسول إلا بعثناه مُتَحدِّثًا بلنة قومه؛ ليسهل عليهم فهم ما جاء به من عند الله، ولم نبعثه لإجبارهم على الإيمان بالله، فالله يضل من يشاء بعدله، ويوفق من يشاء للهداية بفضله، وهو العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره.

5 - ولقد بعثنا موسى وأيدناه بالآيات الدالة على صدقه، وأنه مرسل من ربه، وأمرناه أن يُخْرِج قومه من الكفر والجهل إلى الإيمان والعلم، وأمرناه أن يذكرهم بأيام الله التي أنعم عليهم فيها، إن في تلك الأيام دلالات جلية على توحيد الله وعظيم قدرته، وإنعامه على المؤمنين، وهذا ما ينتفع به الصابرون على طاعة الله المداومون على شكر نعمه وآلائه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن المقصد من إنزال القرآن هو الهداية بإخراج الناس من ظلمات الباطل إلى نور الحق.
• إرسال الرسل يكون بلسان أقوامهم ولغتهم؛ لأنه أبلغ في الفهم عنهم، فيكون أدعى للقبول والامتثال.
• وظيفة الرسل تتلخص في إرشاد الناس وقيادتهم للخروج من الظلمات إلى النور.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (256)
(سُوْرَةُ ابراهيم)
مَكيّة   * 

 

*6 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين امتثل موسى أمر ربه فقال لقومه من بني إسرائيل مُذكِّرًا إياهم بنعم الله عليهم: يا قوم، اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم حين أنقذكم من آل فرعون، وسَلَّمَكم مِن بَأْسِهم، يذيقونكم شر العذاب، حيث كانوا يذبحون أبناءكم الذكور حتى لا يولد فيكم من يستولي على ملك فرعون، ويبقون نساءكم على قيد الحياة لإذلالهن وإهانتهن، وفي أفعالهم هذه اختبار لكم عظيم على الصبر، فكافأكم الله على صبركم على هذا البلاء بإنقاذكم من بأس آل فرعون.
7 - وقال لهم موسى: اذكروا حين أعلمكم ربكم إعلامًا بليغًا: لئن شكرتم الله على ما أنعم به عليكم من تلك النعم المذكورة ليزيدنكم عليها من إنعامه وفضله ولئن جحدتم نعمه عليكم ولم تشكروها، فإن عذابه شديد لمن يجحد نعمه ولا يشكرها.
8 - وقال موسى لقومه: يا قوم، إن تكفروا أنتم ويكفر معكم جميع من في الأرض، فضرر كفركم يعود عليكم؛ فإن الله غني بنفسه، مستوجب الحمد بذاته، لا ينفعه إيمان المؤمنين، ولا يضره كفر الكافرين.
9 - ألم يجئكم -أيها الكفار- خبر إهلاك الأمم المكذبة من قبلكم: قوم نوح، وعاد قوم هود، وثمود قوم صالح، والأمم الذين جاؤوا من بعدهم، وهم كثير لا يحصي عددهم إلا الله؟ أتتهم رسلهم بالدلائل الواضحة، ووضعوا أيديهم في أفواههم عاضِّين على أصابعهم من الغيظ على الرسل، وقالوا لرسلهم: إنا كفرنا بما أرسلتم به، وإنا لفي شك باعث على الريبة مما تدعوننا إليه.

10 - قالت لهم رسلهم ردًّا عليهم: أفي توحيد الله وإفراده بالعبادة شك، وهو خالق السماوات وخالق الأرض، وموجدهما على غير مثال سابق؟! يدعوكم إلى الإيمان به ليمحو عنكم من ذنوبكم السابقة، ويؤخركم إلى حين استيفائكم لآجالكم المحددة في حياتكم الدنيا. قالت لهم أقوامهم: لستم إلا بشرًا مثلنا، لا مزية لكم علينا، تريدون صرفنا عن عبادة ما كان يعبد آباؤنا، فأتُونا بحجة واضحة تدلّ على صدقكم فيما تدّعونه من أنكم رسل من الله إلينا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من وسائل الدعوة تذكير المدعوين بنعم الله تعالى عليهم، خاصة إن كان ذلك مرتبطًا بنعمة كبيرة، مثل نصر على عدوه أو نجاة منه.
• من فضل الله تعالى أنه وعد عباده مقابلة شكرهم بمزيد الإنعام، وفي المقابل فإن وعيده شديد لمن يكفر به.
• كفر العباد لا يضر اللهَ البتة، كما أن إيمانهم لا يضيف له شيئًا، فهو غني حميد بذاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (257)
(سُوْرَةُ ابراهيم)
مَكيّة    

* 

** 


*11 - قالت لهم رسلهم ردًّا عليهم: لسنا إلا بشرًا مثلكم، فنحن لا ننكر مماثلتكم في ذلك، ولكن لا يلزم من تلك المماثلةِ المماثلةُ في كل شيء، فالله يتفضل بالإنعام الخاص على من يشاء من عباده، فيصطفيهم رسلًا إلى الناس، وما يصح لنا أن نأتيكم بما طلبتم من حجة إلا بمشيئة الله، فليس الإتيان بها في مَقْدُورِنا، بل الله هو القادر على ذلك، وعلى الله وحده يتوكل المؤمنون به في شؤونهم كلها.
12 - وأي مانع وأي عذر يحول بيننا وبين التوكل عليه؟ وقد أرشدنا لأقوم الطرق وأوضحها، ولنصبرنّ على إيذائكم لنا بالتكذيب والسخرية، وعلى الله وحده يتوكل المتوكلون في جميع أمورهم.
13 - وقال الذين كفروا من أقوام الرسل لمَّا عجزوا عن مُحَاجّة رسلهم: لنخرجنكم من قريتنا، أو لترجعن عن دينكم إلى ديننا، فأوحى الله إلى الرسل تثبيتًا لهم: لنهلكنّ الظالمين الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله.
14 - ولنسكننكم - أيها الرسل ومن تبعكم - الأرض من بعد إهلاكهم، ذلك المذكور من إهلاك الكفار المكذبين، وإسكان رسلهم والمؤمنين الأرض من بعد إهلاكهم هو لمن استحضر عظمتي ومراقبتي له، وخاف إنذاري له بالعذاب.
15 - وطلب الرسلُ من ربِّهم أن ينصرهم على أعدائهم، وخسر كل متكبر معاند للحق، لا يتبعه مع ظهوره له.
16 - من أمام هذا المتكبر يوم القيامة جهنم، فهي له بالمرصاد. ويُسْقَى فيها من قيح أصحاب النار الذي يسيل منهم، فلا يروي عطشه، فلا يزال يُعَذب بالعطش وغيره من صنوف العذاب.
17 - يتكلف شربه مرة بعد مرة لشدة مرارته وحرارته ونتنه، ولا يقدر على ابتلاعه، ويأتيه الموت من كل جهة من شدة ما يقاسيه من العذاب، وليس هو بميت فيستريح، بل يبقى حيًّا يعاني العذاب، ومن أمامه عذاب آخر شديد ينتظره.
18 - مثل ما يقدمه الكفار من أعمال البر كالصدقة والإحسان والرحمة بالضعيف، مثل رماد اشتدت به الرياح في يوم شديد هبوب الرياح، فحملته بقوة، وفرّقته في كل مكان حتى لم يبق له أثر، وهكذا أعمال الكفار عصف بها الكفر، فلم تنفع أصحابها يوم القيامة، ذلك العمل الذي لم يُؤَسَّس على الإيمان هو الضلال البعيد عن طريق الحق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن الأنبياء والرسل بشرٌ من بني آدم، غير أن الله تعالى فضلهم بحمل الرسالة واصطفاهم لها من بين بني آدم.
• على الداعية الذي يريد التغيير أن يتوقع أن هناك صعوبات جَمَّة سوف تقابله، ومنها الطرد والنفي والإيذاء القولي والفعلي.
• أن الدعاة والصالحين موعودون بالنصر والاستخلاف في الأرض.
• بيان إبطال أعمال الكافرين الصالحة، وعدم اعتبارها بسبب كفرهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (258)
(سُوْرَةُ ابراهيم)
مَكيّة      

*


*19 - ألم تعلم -أيها الانسان- أن الله خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض بالحق، فلم يخلقهما عبثًا، إن يشأ إذهابكم -أيها الناس- والإتيان بخلق آخر يعبده ويطيعه بدلًا منكم لأذهبكم وجاء بخلق آخر يعبده ويطيعه، فهو أمر سهل يسيرٌ عليه.
20 - وليس إهلاككم والإتيان بخلق غيركم بمعجز له سبحانه، فهو على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.
21 - وخرج الخلائق من قبورهم إلى الله يوم الميعاد. فقال الأتباع الضعفاء للسادة الرؤساء: إنا كنا لكم -أيها السادة- أتباعًا، نأتمر بأمركم، وننتهي بنهيكم، فهل أنتم دافعون عنا من عذاب الله شيئًا؟ قال السادة الرؤساء: لو وَفَّقنا الله للهداية لأرشدناكم إليها، فنجونا جميعًا من عذابه، ولكن ضللنا فأضللناكم، يستوي علينا وعليكم أنْ نضعُفَ عن تحمل العذاب أو أن نصبرَ، ليس لنا مهرب من العذاب.
22 - وقال إبليس حين دخل أهل الجنةِ الجنةَ، وأهل النارِ النارَ: إن الله وعدكم الوعد الحق، فأنجزكم ما وعدكم، ووعدتكم وعد الباطل فلم أَفِ بما وعدتكم به، وما كان لي من قوة أقهركم بها في الدنيا على الكفر والضلال، لكن دعوتكم إلى الكفر، وزينت لكم المعاصي، فسارعتم إلى اتباعي، فلا تلوموني على ما حصل لكم من الضلال، ولوموا أنفسكم، فهي أولى باللوم، ما أنا بمغيثكم بدفع العذاب عنكم، وما أنتم بمغيثيَّ بدفعه عني، إني كفرت بجعلكم إياي شريكًا لله في العبادة، إن الظالمين -بالشرك بالله في الدنيا والكفر به- لهم عذاب موجع ينتظرهم يوم القيامة.
ولما ذكر الله مصير الكفار يوم القيامة ترهيبًا منه، ذكر مصير المؤمنين ترغيبًا فيه، فقال:

23 - وبخلاف مصير الظالمين أدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا بإذن ربهم وحوله، يُحيّي بعضهم بعضًا، وتحيّيهم الملائكة، ويحيّيهم ربهم سبحانه بالسلام.
24 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- كيف ضرب الله مثلًا لكلمة التوحيد التي هي: لا إله إلا الله، حين مثَّلها بشجرة طيبة هي النخلة، جذعها ضارب في قرار الأرض تشرب الماء بعروقها الطيبة، وفرعها مرتفع إلى السماء يشرب من الندى، ويستنشق الهواء الطيب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان سوء عاقبة التابع والمتبوع إن اجتمعا على الباطل.
• بيان أن الشيطان أكبر عدو لبني آدم، وأنه وكاذب مخذول ضعيف، لا يملك لنفسه ولا لأتباعه شيئًا يوم القيامة.
• اعتراف إبليس أن وعد الله تعالى هو الحق، وأن وعد الشيطان إنما هو محض الكذب.
• تشبيه كلمة التوحيد بالشجرة الطيبة الثمر، العالية الأغصان، الثابتة الجذور.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (259)
(سُوْرَةُ ابراهيم)
مَكيّة      

* ** 

*25 - تعطي هذه الشجرة الطيبة ثمرها الطيب كل وقت بأمر ربها، ويضرب الله -سبحانه وتعالى- الأمثال للناس رجاء أن يتذكروا.
26 - ومثل كلمة الشرك الخبيثة مثل شجرة خبيثة، وهي شجرة الحنظل، اقتُلِعت من أصلها، ليس لها ثبات على الأرض، ولا ارتفاع إلى السماء، فتموت وتذروها الرياح، فكلمة الكفر مآها الفناء، ولا يصعد لصاحبها إلى الله عمل طيب.
27 - يُثبِّت الله المؤمنين بكلمة التوحيد الثابتة إيمانًا تامًّا في الحياة الدنيا حتى يموتوا وهم على الإيمان، وفي البرزخ في قبورهم عند السؤال، ويثبتهم يوم القيامة، ويضلّ الله الظالمين بالشرك بالله والكفر به عن الصواب والرشد، ويفعل الله ما يشاء من إضلال من أراد إضلاله بعدله، ومن هداية من شاء هدايته بفضله، فلا مُكْرِه له سبحانه.
28 - لقد رأيت حال الذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله من قريش حين اعتاضوا عن إنعام الله عليهم بالأمن في الحرم، وببعثة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيهم، اعتاضوا عن ذلك: الكفرَ بنعمه حين كذبوا بما جاءهم به من ربه، وأنزلوا من اتبعهم في الكفر من أقوامهم دار الهلاك.
29 - ودار الهلاك هي جهنم يدخلونها، يقاسون حرَّها، وساء المستقر مستقرهم.
30 - وجعل المشركون لله أمثالًا ونظراء ليضلوا من اتبعهم عن سبيل الله بعد أن ضلوا هم عنها، قل لهم - أيها الرسول -: تمتعوا بما أنتم فيه من الشهوات، ونشر الشبهات في هذه الحياة الدنيا، فإن مرجعكم يوم القيامة إلى النار، ليس لكم مرجع غيرها.
31 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمؤمنين: أيها المؤمنون، أدوا الصلاة على أكمل وجه، وأنفقوا مما رزقكم الله النفقات الواجبة والمستحبة، خفية خوفًا من الرياء، وجهرًا ليقتدي بكم غيرُكم، من قبل أن يجيء يوم لا بيع فيه ولا فداء فيُفْتَدى من عذاب الله، ولا صداقة حتى يشفع الصديق لصديقه.
32 - الله الذي أنشأ السماوات وأنشأ الأرض على غير مثال سابق، وأنزل من السماء ماء المطر، فأخرج بذلك الماء المنزل من أصناف الثمار رزقًا لكم -أيها الناس- وذلَّل لكم السفن تجري على الماء وفق تقديره، وذلَّل لكم الأنهار لتشربوا منها، وتسقوا أنعامكم وزروعكم.
33 - وذلَّل لكم الشمس والقمر يجريان باستمرار، وذلَّل لكم الليل والنهار يتعاقبان، الليل لنومكم وراحتكم، والنهار لنشاطكم وكَدِّكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تشبيه كلمة الكفر بشجرة الحَنْظل الزاحفة، فهي لا ترتفع، ولا تنتج طيبًا، ولا تدوم.
• الرابط بين الأمر بالصلاة والزكاة مع ذكر الآخرة، فيه إشعار بأنهما مما تكون به النجاة يومئذ.
• تعداد بعض النعم العظيمة إشارة لعظم كفر بعض بني آدم وجحدهم نعمه - سبحانه وتعالى -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (260)
(سُوْرَةُ ابراهيم)
مَكيّة        


* 
** 


*34 - وأعطاكم من جميع ما طلبتموه، ومما لم تطلبوه، وإن تعدّوا نعم الله لا تقدروا على حصرها؛ لكثرتها وتعددها، فما ذكر لكم أمثلة منها، إن الإنسان لظلوم لنفسه، كثير الجحود لنعم الله -سبحانه وتعالى-.
35 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال إبراهيم بعد أن أسكن ابنه إسماعيل وأمه هاجر بوادي مكة: يا رب، اجعل هذا البلد الذي أسكنتُ فيه أهلي -وهو مكة- بلدًا ذا أمن، لا يسفك فيه دم، ولا يظلم فيه أحد، وأبعدني وأبعد أولادي عن عبادة الأصنام.
36 - يا رب، إن الأصنام أضللن كثيرًا من الناس، حيث ظنوا أنها تشفع لهم، ففتنوا بها، وعبدوها من دون الله، فمن تبعني من الناس في توحيد الله وطاعته فإنه من شيعتي وأتباعي، ومن عصاني فلم يتبعني في توحيده وطاعته فإنك - يا رب - غفور لذنوب من شئت أن تغفر له، رحيم بهم.
37 - ربنا إني أسكنت بعض ذريتي، وهم ابني إسماعيل وأبناؤه بوادٍ (وهو مكة) لا زرع فيه ولا ماء بجوار بيتك المحرم، ربنا أسكنتهم بجواره ليقيموا الصلاة فيه، فصيَّر - يا رب - قلوب الناس تحنّ إليهم، وإلى هذا البلد، وارزقهم من الثمرات رجاء أن يشكروك على إنعامك عليهم.
38 - ربنا، إنك تعلم كل ما نسرّه، وكل ما نجهر به، ولا يخفى على الله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، بل يعلمه، فلا يخفى عليه احتياجنا وفقرنا إليه.
39 - الشكر والثناء لله سبحانه الذي أجاب دعائي أن يهب لي من الصالحين، فأعطاني على كبر سني إسماعيل من هاجر، وإسحاق من سارة، إن ربي سبحانه سميع دعاء من دعاه.
40 - يا رب، اجعلني مؤديًا للصلاة على أكمل وجه، واجعل ذريتي ممن يؤديها كذلك، يا ربنا، وأجب دعائي واجعله مقبولًا عندك.
41 - ربنا، اغفر لي ذنوبي، واغفر ذنوب والديَّ (قالها قبل أن يعلم أن أباه عدو لله، فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه)، واغفر للمؤمنين ذنوبهم يوم يقوم الناس لحسابهم أمام ربهم.
42 - ولا تظنن -أيها الرسول- أن الله إذ يؤخر عذاب الظالمين غافل عما يعمله الظالمون من التكذيب والصد عن سبيل الله وغير ذلك، بل هو عالم بذلك، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، إنما يؤخر عذابهم إلى يوم القيامة ذلك اليوم الذي ترتفع فيها الأبصار خوفًا من هول ما تشاهده.

*
*[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
*
* • بيان فضيلة مكة التي دعا لها نبي الله إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام.
• أن الإنسان مهما ارتفع شأنه في مراتب الطاعة والعبودية ينبغي له أن يخاف على نفسه وذريته من جليل الشرك ودقيقه.
• دعاء إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام يدل على أن العبد مهما ارتفع شأنه يظل مفتقرًا إلى الله تعالى ومحتاجًا إليه.
• من أساليب التربية: الدعاء للأبناء بالصلاح وحسن المعتقد والتوفيق في إقامة شعائر الدين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (261)
(سُوْرَةُ إبراهيم)
مَكيّة

* 

*43 - حين يقوم الناس من قبورهم مسرعين إلى الداعي، رافعي رؤوسهم ينظرون جزعًا إلى السماء، لا ترجع إليهم أبصارهم، بل تبقى شاخصة من هول ما يشاهدونه، وقلوبهم فارغة لا عقل لها، ولا فهم من فزع المشهد.
44 - وخوِّف -أيها الرسول- أمتك من عذاب الله يوم القيامة، فيقول عند ذلك الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالكفر بالله والشرك به: يا ربنا، أمهلنا، وأخّر عنا العذاب، وردّنا إلى الدنيا مدة يسيرة نؤمن بك، ونتبع الرسل الذين بعثتهم إلينا، فيُجَابون توبيخًا لهم: ألم تكونوا حلفتم في الحياة الدنيا أنكم لا انتقال لكم من الحياة الدنيا إلى الآخرة منكرين البعث بعد الموت؟!
45 - ونزلتم في مساكن الأمم السابقة الظالمة من قبلكم لأنفسها بالكفر بالله، مثل قوم هود وقوم صالح, واتضح لكم ما أوقعناه بهم من الهلاك، وضربنا لكم الأمثال في كتاب الله لتتعظوا، فما اتعظتم بها.
46 - وقد دبر هؤلاء النازلون في مساكن الأمم الظالمة المكايد لقتل النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، والقضاء على دعوته، والله يعلم تدبيرهم لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وتدبير هؤلاء ضعيف، فهو لا يزيل الجبال ولا غيرها لضعفه، خلافًا لمكر الله بهم.
47 - فلا تظننّ -أيها الرسول- أن الله الذي وعد رسله بالنصر وإظهار الدين مُخْلف ما وعد به رسله، إن الله عزيز لا يغلبه شيء، وسيعز أولياءه، ذو انتقام شديد من أعدائه وأعداء رسله.
48 - هذا الانتقام من الكفار يحصل يوم تقوم القيامة، يوم تُبَدَّل هذه الأرض أرضًا أخرى بيضاء نقية، وتبدل السماوات سماوات غيرها، وظهر الناس من قبورهم بأبدانهم وأعمالهم للوقوف بين يدي الله المنفرد بملكه وعظمته، القهار الذي يَقْهر ولا يُقْهر، وَيغْلب ولا يُغْلب.
49 - 50 - وتُبْصِر -أيها الرسول-، يوم تُبدَّل الأرض غير الأرض، وتُبَدَّل السماوات؛ الكفارَ والمشركين قد شُدَّ بعضهم إلى بعض في القيود، قُرنت أيديهم وأرجلهم إلى رقابهم بالسلاسل، ثيابهم التي يلبسونها منَ القَطِران (وهي مادة شديدة الاشتعال)، وتعلو وجوههم الكالحة النار.
51 - ليثيب الله كل نفس ما عملت من خير أو شر، إن الله سريع الحساب للأعمال.
52 - هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إعلام من الله إلى الناس، وليخوفوا بما فيه من الترهيب والوعيد الشديد، وليعلموا أن المعبود بحق هو الله وحده فيعبدوه ولا يشركوا به أحدًا، وليتعظ به ويعتبر أصحاب العقول السليمة؛ لأنهم الذين ينتفعون بالعظات والعبر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تصوير مشاهد يوم القيامة وجزع الخلق وخوفهم وضعفهم ورهبتهم، وتبديل الأرض والسماوات.
• وصف شدة العذاب والذل الذي يلحق باهل المعصية والكفر يوم القيامة.
• أن العبد في سعة من أمره في حياته في الدنيا، فعليه أن يجتهد في الطاعة، فإن الله تعالى لا يتيح له فرصة أخرى إذا بعثه يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (262)
(سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ)
مَكيّة

* 

*سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ
مَكِيَّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إنذار المكذبين بالعقاب من خلال عرض مشاهد المهلكين، تحذيرًا للمخاطبين وتثبيتًا للمؤمنين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الر} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. هذه الآيات رفيعة الشأن الدالة على أنها منزلة من عند الله هي آيات قرآن مُوضِّح للتوحيد والشرائع.
2 - سيتمنى الكفار يوم القيامة لو كانوا مسلمين عندما يتضح لهم الأمر، وينكشف لهم بطلان ما كانوا عليه من الكفر في الدنيا.
3 - اترك -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المكذبين يأكلوا كما تأكل الأنعام، ويتمتعوا بملذات الدنيا المنقطعة، ويشغلهم طول الأمل عن الإيمان والعمل الصالح، فسوف يعلمون ما هم فيه من الخسران إذا وردوا على الله يوم القيامة.
4 - وما أنزلنا الهلاك على قرية من القرى الظالمة إلا كان لها أجل محدد في علم الله، لا تتقدم عنه ولا تتأخر.
5 - لا يأتي أمة من الأمم هلاكها قبل أن يحين أجلها، ولا يتأخر عنها الهلاك إذا حان أجلها، فعلى الظالمين ألا يغتروا بإمهال الله لهم.
6 - وقال الكفار من أهل مكة للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: يا أيها الذي نزل عليه - كما يدعي - الذكر إنك بدعواك هذه لمجنون تتصرف تصرف المجانين.
7 - هلا جئتنا بالملائكة يشهدون لك، أو طلبت إهلاكنا بسبب كفرنا!
8 - قال الله ردًّا على ما اقترحوه من مجيء الملائكة: لا ننزل الملائكة إلا وفق ما تقتضيه الحكمة حين يحين إهلاككم بالعذاب، وليسوا -إذا جئنا بالملائكة ولم يؤمنوا- بمُمْهَلين، بل سيعاجلون بالعقاب.
9 - إنا نحن الذين نزلنا هذا القرآن على قلب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تذكيرًا للناس، وإنا للقرآن لحافظون من الزيادة والنقصان والتبديل والتحريف.
10 - ولقد بعثنا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- رسلًا في جماعات الكفر السابقة فكذبوهم، فلست بِدْعًا من الرسل في تكذيب أمتك لك.
11 - وما يأتي جماعات الكفر السابقة رسول إلا كذبوه، وسخروا منه.
12 - كما أدخلنا التكذيب في قلوب تلك الأمم ندخله كذلك في قلوب مشركي مكة بإعراضهم وعنادهم.
13 - لا يؤمنون بهذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وقد مضت سُنَّة الله في إهلاك المكذبين بما جاءت به رسلهم، فليعتبر المكذبون بك.
14 - وهؤلاء المكذبون معاندون حتى لو اتضح لهم الحق بالأدلة الجلية، فلو فتحنا لهم بابًا من السماء فظلوا يصعدون.
15 - لما صدقوا، ولقالوا: إنما سُدَّت أبصارنا عن الإبصار، بل ما نراه هو بتأثير السحر، فنحن مسحورون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• القرآن الكريم جامع بين صفة الكمال في كل شيء، والوضوح والبيان.
• يهتم الكفار عادة بالماديات، فتراهمِ مُنْغَمِسين في الشهوات والأهواء، مغترين بالأماني الزائفة، منشغلين بالدنيا عن الآخرة.
• هلاك الأمم مُقَدَّر بتاريخ معين، ومقرر في أجل محدد، لا تأخير فيه ولا تقديم، وإن الله لا يَعْجَلُ لعجلة أحد.
• تكفل الله تعالى بحفظ القرآن الكريم من التغيير والتبديل، والزيادة والنقص، إلى يوم القيامة.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (263)
(سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ)
مَكيّة

*
 

*16 - ولقد جعلنا في السماء نجومًا عظيمة يهتدي بها الناس في أسفارهم في ظلمات البر والبحر، وجَمَّلناها لمن نظر إليها وأبصرها؛ ليستدلوا بها على قدرة الله سبحانه.
17 - وحفظنا السماء من كل شيطان مطرود عن رحمة الله.
18 - إلا من استمع للملإِ الأعلى خِلْسة فيلحقه جرم مضيء، فيحرقه.
19 - والأرض بسطناها ليستقر الناس عليها، وجعلنا فيها جبالًا ثوابت حتى لا تميد بالناس، وأنبتنا فيها من أنواع النبات ما هو مقدّر محدد بما تقتضيه الحكمة.
20 - وجعلنا لكم -أيها الناس- في الأرض ما يعيشكم من المآكل والمشارب ما دمتم في الحياة الدنيا، وجعلنا لغيركم ممن لا تَرزقونه من الناس والحيوان ما يعيشهم.
21 - وما من شيء ينتفع به الناس والدواب إلا نحن قادرون على إيجاده ونفع الناس به، وما نوجد ما نوجده من ذلك إلا بمقدار محدد تقتضيه حكمتنا ومشيئتنا.
22 - وأرسلنا الرياح تُلَقِّح السحاب، فأنزلنا من السحاب المُلَقَّح بها مطرًا، فسقيناكم من ماء المطر، ولستم -أيها الناس- بخازنين لهذا الماء في الأرض ليكون عيونًا وآبارًا، وإنما الله هو الذي يخزنه فيها.
23 - إنا لنحن نحيي الموتى بخلقهم من العدم وببعثهم بعد الموت، ونميت الأحياء إذا استوفوا آجالهم، ونحن الباقون الذين نرث الأرض ومن عليها.
24 - ولقد علمنا من تقدم منكم ولادة وموتًا، وعلمنا من تأخر فيهما لا يخفى علينا من ذلك شيء.
25 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو يحشرهم جميعًا يوم القيامة؛ ليجازي المحسن بإحسانه، والمسيء بإساءته، إنه حكيم في تدبيره، عليم لا يخفى عليه شيء.
26 - ولقد خلقنا آدم من طين يابس إن نُقِرَ صَوَّت، وهذا الطين الذي خُلِق منه أسود متغير الريح لطول مكثه.
27 - وخلقنا أبا الجن من قبل خلق آدم -عليه السلام- من نار شديدة الحرارة.
28 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قال ربك للملائكة ولإبليس -وكان معهم-: إني سأخلق بشرًا من طين يابس له صوت إذا نُقِرَ، أسود متغير الريح.
29 - فإذا عدَّلتُ صورته، وكمَّلت خلقه فاسجدوا له امتثالًا لأمري وتحية له.
30 - فامتثل الملائكة، فسجدوا كلهم له كما أمرهم ربهم.
31 - لكن إبليس -الذي كان مع الملائكة، ولم يكن منهم- امتنع أن يسجد لآدم مع الملائكة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ينبغي للعبد التأمل والنظر في السماء وزينتها والاستدلال بها على باريها.
• جميع الأرزاق وأصناف الأقدار لا يملكها أحد إلا الله، فخزائنها بيده يعطي من يشاء، ويمنع من يشاء، بحسب حكمته ورحمته.
• الأرض مخلوقة ممهدة منبسطة تتناسب مع إمكان الحياة البشرية عليها، وهي مثبّتة بالجبال الرواسي؛ لئلا تتحرك باهلها، وفيها من النباتات المختلفة ذات المقادير المعلومة على وفق الحكمة والمصلحة.
• الأمر للملائكة بالسجود لآدم فيه تكريم للجنس البشري.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (264)
(سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ)
مَكيّة

*


*32 - قال الله لإبليس بعد امتناعه من السجود لآدم: ما حملك ومنعك من أن تسجد مع الملائكة الذين سجدوا امتثالًا لأمري؟
33 - قال إبليس متكبرًا: ما يصح لي أن أسجد لبشر خلقته من طين يابس كان طينًا أسود متغيرًا.
34 - قال الله لإبليس: اخرج من الجنة فإنك مطرود.
35 - وإن عليك اللعنة والطرد من رحمتي إلى يوم القيامة.
36 - قال إبليس: يا رب، أمهلني ولا تمتني إلى يوم يبعث الخلق.
37 - قال الله له: فإنك من المُمْهَلين الذين أخَّرت آجالهم.
38 - إلى الوقت الذي يموت فيه جميع الخلائق عند النفخة الأولى.
39 - قال إبليس: يا رب، بسبب إضلالك لي لأُحَسِّنَنَّ لهم المعاصي في الأرض، ولأضلَّنهم كلهم عن الصراط المستقيم.
40 - إلا من اصطفيتهم من عبادك لعبادتك.
41 - قال الله: هذا طريق معتدل موصل إليّ.
42 - إن عبادي المخلصين ليس لك قدرة ولا تَسَلُّطٌ على إغوائهم إلا من اتبعك من الضالين.
43 - وإن جهنم لموعد إبليس ومن اتبعه من الضالين كلهم.
44 - لجهنم سبعة أبواب يدخلون منها، لكل باب من أبوابها من أتباع إبليس قدر معلوم منهم يدخل منه.
45 - إن الذين اتقوا ربهم بامتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه في جنات وعيون.
46 - يقال لهم عند دخولها: ادخلوها بسلامة من الآفات، وأمن من المخاوف.
47 - وأزلنا ما في صدورهم من حقد وعداوة، إخوة متحابِّين يجلسون على أسرَّة ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض.
48 - لا يصيبهم فيها تعب، وليسوا بمُخْرَجين منها، بل هم خالدون فيها.
49 - أَعْلِم -أيها الرسول- عبادي أني أنا الغفور لمن تاب منهم، الرحيم به.
50 - وأَعْلِمهم أن عذابي هو العذاب الموجع، فليتوبوا إلي لينالوا مغفرتي، ويأمنوا من عذابي.
51 - وأعلمهم بخبر ضيوف إبراهيم -عليه السلام- من الملائكة الذين جاؤوه بالبشرى بالولد، وبإهلاك قوم لوط.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات دليل على تزاور المتقين واجتماعهم وحسن أدبهم فيما بينهم، في كون كل منهم مقابلًا للآخر لا مستدبرًا له.
• ينبغي للعبد أن يكون قلبه دائمًا بين الخوف والرجاء، والرغبة والرهبة.
• سجد الملائكة لآدم كلهم أجمعون سجود تحية وتكريم إلا إبليس رفض وأبى.
• لا سلطان لإبليس على الذين هداهم الله واجتباهم واصطفاهم في أن يلقيهم في ذنب يمنعهم عفو الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (265)
(سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ)
مَكيّة

*
 

*52 - حين دخلوا عليه، فقالوا له: سلامًا، فأجابهم بأحسن من تحيتهم، وقدم لهم عجلًا مشويًّا ليأكلوه، فقد ظن أنهم بشر، فلما لم يأكلوا منه، قال: إنا منكم خائفون.
53 - قال الرسل من الملائكة: لا تخف، إنا نخبرك بما يسرك، أنه سيكون لك ولد ذكر عليم.
54 - قال لهم إبراهيم -وقد تَعَجَّب من تبشيرهم إياه بولد-: أبشَّرتموني بولد مع ما أصابني من الكبر والشيخوخة، فعلى أي وجه تبشِّرونني؟
55 - قال الرسل من الملائكة لإبراهيم: بشَّرناك بالحق الذي لا مرية فيه، فلا تكن من اليائسين مما بشَّرناك به.
56 - قال إبراهيم: وهل ييئَس من رحمة ربه إلا المنحرفون عن صراط الله المستقيم؟!
57 - قال إبراهيم: فما شأنكم الذي جاء بكم أيها المرسلون من الله تعالى؟
58 - قال الرسل من الملائكة: إنا أرسلنا الله لإهلاك قوم عظيمي الفساد، عظيمي الشر، وهم قوم لوط.
59 - إلا أهل لوط وأتباعه من المؤمنين، فلا يشملهم الإهلاك، إنا مُسَلِّموهم جميعًا منه.
60 - إلا زوجته، فقد حكمنا أنها من الباقين الذين يشملهم الهلاك.
61 - فلما قدم الملائكة المرسلون إلى آل لوط في صور رجال.
62 - قال لهم لوط - عليه السلام -: قوم غير معروفين.
63 - قال الرسل من الملائكة للوط: لا تخف، بل جئناك -يا لوط- بما كان يشك فيه قومك من العذاب المهلك لهم.
64 - وجئناك بالحق الذي لا هزل فيه، وإنا لصادقون فيما أخبرناك به.
65 - فَسِرْ بأهلك بعد مُضِي جانب من الليل، وسِرْ خلفهم، ولا يلتفت أحد منكم إلى الوراء لينظر ما حل بهم، وامضوا إلى حيث أمركم الله أن تمضوا.
66 - وأَعْلَمْنا لوطًا عن طريق الوحي ذلك الأمر الذي قدرناه، وهو أن هؤلاء القوم سيُسْتأصلون بإهلاك آخرهم إذا دخلوا في الصبح.
67 - وجاء أهل سَدُوم مستبشرين بضيوف لوط؛ طمعًا في فعل الفاحشة.
68 - قال لهم لوط: إن هؤلاء القوم ضيوفي، فلا تفضحوني بما تريدون بهم.
69 - وخافوا الله بترك هذه الفاحشة، ولا تذلوني بصنيعكم الشنيع.
70 - قال له قومه: ألم ننهك عن إضافة أحد من الناس؟

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تعليم أدب الضيف بالتحية والسلام حين القدوم على الآخرين.
• من أنعم الله عليه بالهداية والعلم العظيم لا سبيل له إلى القنوط من رحمة الله.
• نهى الله تعالى لوطًا وأتباعه عن الالتفات أثناء نزول العذاب بقوم لوط حتى لا تأخذهم الشفقة عليهم.
• تصميم قوم لوط على ارتكاب الفاحشة مع هؤلاء الضيوف دليل على طمس فطرتهم، وشدة فحشهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (266)
(سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ)
مَكيّة
*
 

*71 - قال لهم لوط -عليه السلام - معذرًا لنفسه أمام ضيوفه: هؤلاء بناتي من جملة نسائكم، فتزوجوهن إن كنتم قاصدين قضاء شهوتكم.
72 - وحياتِك -أيها الرسول- إن قوم لوط لفي طغيان شهوتهم يترددون.
73 - فأخذهم صوت شديد مهلك عند دخولهم في وقت شروق الشمس.
74 - فقلبنا قراهم بجعل عاليها سافلًا، وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من طين مُتَحَجِّر.
75 - إن في ذلك المذكور مما حل بقوم لوط من هلاك لعلامات للمتأملين.
76 - وإن قرى قوم لوط لعلى طريق ثابت، يراها من يمرّ بها من المسافرين.
77 - إن في ذلك الذي حدث لدلالة للمؤمنين يعتبرون بها.
78 - وقد كان قوم شعيب أصحاب القرية ذات الشجر الملتف ظالمين؛ لكفرهم بالله وتكذيبهم لرسوله شعيب -عليه السلام-.
79 - فانتقمنا منهم حيث أخذهم العذاب، وإن قرى قوم لوط ومواطن أصحاب شعيب لبطَرِيقٍ واضح لمن مر به.
80 - ولقد كذبت ثمود. وهم أصحاب الحِجْر (مكان بين الحجاز والشام) جميع الرسل حين كذبوا نبيهم صالحًا -عليه السلام-.
81 - وأعطيناهم الحجج والدلائل على صدقه فيما جاء به من ربه، ومن ذلك الناقة، فلم يعتبروا بتلك الدلائل، ولم يبالوا بها.
82 - وكانوا يقطعون الجبال ليصنعوا بيوتًا لهم يسكنونها آمنين مما يخافون.
83 - فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب عند دخولهم وقت الصبح.
84 - فما دفع عنهم عذاب الله ما كانوا يكسبون من الأموال والمساكن.
85 - وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما خلقنا ما بينهما باطلًا دون حكمة، ما خلقنا كل ذلك إلا بالحق، وإن الساعة لآتية لا مَحالة، فأعرض -أيها الرسول- عن المكذبين بك، واعف عنهم عفوًا حسنًا.
86 - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو الخَلَّاق لكل شيء، العليم به.
87 - ولقد أعطيناك الفاتحة التي هي سبع آيات، وهي القرآن العظيم.
88 - لا تَمْدُد بصرك إلى ما متعنا به أصنافًا من الكفار من متع زائلة، ولا تحزن على تكذيبهم، وتواضع للمؤمنين.
89 - وقل -أيها الرسول-: إني أنا النذير من العذاب، البين النذارة.
90 - أنذركم أن يصيبكم مثل ما أنزل الله على المفرِّقين كُتُبَ الله أجزاء فيؤمنون ببعض ويكفرون ببعض.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن الله تعالى إذا أراد أن يهلك قرية ازداد شرهم وطغيانهم، فإذا انتهى أوقع بهم من العقوبات ما يستحقونه.
• كراهة دخول مواطن العذاب، ومثلها دخول مقابر الكفار، فإن دخل الإنسان إلى تلك المواضع والمقابر فعليه الإسراع.
• لا يطمح بصر المؤمن إلى زخارف الدنيا وعنده معارف المولى -عز وجل-.
• على المؤمن أن يكون بعيدًا من المشركين، ولا يحزن إن لم يؤمنوا، قريبًا من المؤمنين، متواضعًا لهم، محبًّا لهم ولو كانوا فقراء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (267)
(سُوُرَةُ الْحِجْرِ)
مَكيّة

* 

* 
*

*91 - الذين صَيَّروا القرآن أجزاء، فقالوا: هو سحر، أو كهانة، أو شعر.
92 - فوربك -أيها الرسول- لنسألنّ يوم القيامة جميع الذين صَيَّروه أجزاء.
93 - لنسألنهم عما كانوا يعملون من الكفر والمعاصي في الدنيا.
94 - فأعلن -أيها الرسول- ما أمرك الله به من الدعوة إليه، ولا تلتفت إلى ما يقوله ويفعله المشركون.
95 - ولا تخف منهم، فقد كفيناك كيد الساخرين من أئمة الكفر من قريش.
96 - الذين يتخذون مع الله معبودًا غيره، فسوف يعلمون عاقبة شركهم السيئة.
97 - ولقد نعلم أنك -أيها الرسول- يضيق صدرك بما يصدر منهم من تكذيبهم لك وسخريتهم منك.
98 - فالجأ إلى الله بتنزيهه عما لا يليق به، والثناء عليه بصفات كماله وكن من العابدين لله، المصلين له، ففي ذلك علاج لضيق صدرك.
99 - ودوام على عبادة ربك، واستمرّ عليها ما دمت حيًّا حتى يأتيك الموت وأنت على ذلك.
سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ
مَكِيَّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
التذكير بالنعم الدالة على المنعم، إلزامًا بعبوديته وتحذيرًا من جحود نعمته.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - اقترب ما قضى الله به من عذابكم -أيها الكفار- فلا تطلبوا تعجيله قبل أوانه، تنزه الله وتعالى عما يجعل له المشركون من الشركاء.

2 - ينزل الله الملائكة بالوحي من قضائه على من يشاء من رسله: أن خوّفوا - أيها الرسل - الناس من الشرك بالله، فلا معبود بحق إلا أنا، فاتقوني -أيها الناس- بامتثال أوامري واجتناب نواهيَّ.

3 - خلق الله السماوات وخلق الأرض على غير مثال سابق بالحق، فلم يخلقهما باطلًا، بل خلقهما ليُسْتَدَلَّ بهما على عظمته، تَنَزَّه عن إشراكهم به غيره.

4 - خلق الإنسان من نطفة مَهِينة، فنما خلقًا من بعد خلق، فإذا هو شديد الجدال بالباطل ليطمس به الحق، مبين في جداله به.

5 - والأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم خلقها لمصالحكم -أيها الناس- ومن هذه المصالح الدفء بأصوافها وأوبارها، ومصالح أخرى في ألبانها وجلودها وظهورها، ومنها تأكلون.

6 - ولكم فيها زينة حين تدخلون في المساء، وحين تُخْرِجونها للمرعى في الصباح.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عناية الله ورعايته بصَوْن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحمايته من أذى المشركين.
• التسبيح والتحميد والصلاة علاج الهموم والأحزان، وطريق الخروج من الأزمات والمآزق والكروب.
• المسلم مطالب على سبيل الفرضية بالعبادة التي هي الصلاة على الدوام حتى يأتيه الموت، ما لم يغلب الغشيان أو فقد الذاكرة على عقله.
• سمى الله الوحي روحًا؛ لأنه تحيا به النفوس.
• مَلَّكَنا الله تعالى الأنعام والدواب وذَلَّلها لنا، وأباح لنا تسخيرها والانتفاع بها؛ رحمة منه تعالى بنا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (268)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*7 - وتحمل هذه الأنعام التي خلقناها لكم أمتعتكم الثقيلة في أسفاركم إلى بلد لم تكونوا واصليه إلا بمشقة عظيمة على الأنفس، إن ربكم -أيها الناس- لرؤوف رحيم بكم حيث سخر لكم هذه الأنعام.
8 - وخلق الله لكم الخيل والبغال والحمير لكي تركبوها، وتحملوا عليها أمتعتكم، ولتكون جَمالًا لكم تتجملون به في الناس، ويخلق ما لا تعلمون مما أراد خلقه.
9 - وعلى الله بيان الطريق المستقيم الموصل إلى مرضاته وهو الإسلام، ومن الطرق ما هو من طرق الشيطان المائلة عن الحق، وكل طريق غير طريق الإسلام فهو مائل، ولو شاء الله أن يوفقكم جميعًا للإيمان لوفقكم له جميعًا.
10 - هو سبحانه الذي أنزل لكم من السحاب ماء، لكم من ذلك الماء شراب تشربونه وتشربه أنعامكم، ومنه ما يحصل به نبات الشجر الذي فيه ترعون مواشيكم.
11 - ينبت الله لكم بذلك الماء الزروعَ التي تأكلون منها، وينبت لكم به الزيتون والنخل والأعناب، وينبت لكم من جميع الثمرات، إن في ذلك الماء وما ينشأ عنه لدلالة على قدرة الله لقوم يتفكرون في خلقه، فيستدلون به على عظمته سبحانه.
12 - وذلَّلَ الله لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه وتستريحوا، والنهار لتكسبوا فيه ما تعيشون به، وسخر لكم الشمس، وجعلها ضياء، والقمر وجعله نورًا، والنجوم مذللات لكم بأمره القدري، بها تهتدون في ظلمات البر والبحر، وتعلمون الأوقات وغير ذلك، إن في تسخير ذلك كله لدلالات واضحة على قدرة الله لقوم يُعْمِلون عقولهم، فهم الذين يدركون الحكمة منها.
13 - وسخر لكم ما خلق سبحانه في الأرض مما اختلفت ألوانه من المعادن والحيوان والنبات والزروع، إن في ذلك المذكور من الخلق والتسخير لدلالة جلية على قدرة الله سبحانه لقوم يعتبرون به، ويدركون أن قادر ومنعم.
14 - وهو سبحانه الذي ذلَّل لكم البحر، فمكَنكم من ركوبه واستخراج ما فيه؛ لتأكلوا مما تصطادون من سمكه لحمًا غَضًّا لينًا، وتستخرجوا منه زينة تلبسونها وتلبسها نساؤكم مثل اللؤلؤ، وترى السفن تشق عُبَاب البحر، وتركبون هذه السفن طلبًا لفضل الله الحاصل من ربح التجارة، ورجاء أن تشكروا الله على ما أنعم به عليكم، وتفردوه بالعبادة.
[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من عظمة الله أنه يخلق ما لا يعلمه جميع البشر في كل حين يريد سبحانه.
• خلق الله النجوم لزينة السماء، والهداية في ظلمات البر والبحر، ومعرفة الأوقات وحساب الأزمنة.
• الثناء والشكر على الله الذي أنعم علينا بما يصلح حياتنا ويعيننا على أفضل معيشة.
• الله سبحانه أنعم علينا بتسخير البحر لتناول اللحوم (الأسماك)، واستخراج اللؤلؤ والمرجان، وللركوب، والتجارة، وللدفاع عن البلاد من أذى محتل وعدوان مستعمر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (269)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 

* 
*

*15 - وألقى في الأرض جبالًا تُثَبتِّها حتى لا تضطرب بكم وتميل، وأجرى فيها أنهارًا لتشربوا منها، وتسقوا أنعامكم وزروعكم، وشق فيها طرقًا تسلكونها، فتصلون إلى مقاصدكم دون أن تضلوا.
16 - وجعل لكم في الأرض معالم ظاهرة تهتدون بها في السير نهارًا، وجعل لكم النجوم في السماء رجاء أن تهتدوا بها ليلًا.
17 - أفمن يخلق هذه الأشياء وغيرها كمن لا يخلق شيئًا؟! أفلا تتذكرون عظمة الله الذي يخلق كل شيء، وتفردوه بالعبادة، ولا تشركوا به ما لا يخلق شيئا؟
18 - وأن تحاولوا -أيها الناس- عَدَّ نعم الله الكثيرة التي أنعم بها عليكم، وحَصْرها لا تستطيعوا ذلك لكثرتها وتنوعها، إن الله لغفور حيث لم يؤاخذكم بالغفلة عن شكرها، رحيم حيث لم يقطعها عنكم بسبب المعاصي والتقصير في شكره.
19 - والله يعلم ما تخفون -أيها العباد- من أعمالكم، ويعلم ما تظهرون منها لا يخفى عليه شيء منها، وسيجازيكم عليها.
20 - والذين يعبدهم المشركون من دون الله لا يخلقون شيئا ولو كان قليلًا، ومن عبدوهم من دون الله هم الذين يصنعونهم، فكيف يعبدون من دون الله ما يصنعونه بأيديهم من الأصنام؟!
21 - ومع كون عابديهم صنعوهم بأيديهم فهم جمادات لا حياة فيها ولا علم، فهم لا يعلمون متى يبعثون مع عابديهم يوم القيامة؛ ليرموا معهم في نار جهنم.
22 - معبودكم بحق هو معبود واحد لا شريك له وهو الله، والذين لا يؤمنون بالبعث للجزاء قلوبهم جاحدة وحدانية الله لعدم خوفها، فهي لا تؤمن بحساب ولا عقاب، وهم متكبرون لا يقبلون الحق، ولا يخضعون له.
23 - حقًّا إن الله يعلم ما يسره هؤلاء من الأعمال، ويعلم ما يظهرونه منها , لا يخفى عليه شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها، إنه سبحانه لا يحب المستكبرين عن عبادته والخضوع له، بل يمقتهم أشد المقت.
24 - قيل لهؤلاء الذين ينكرون وحدانية الخالق، ويكذبون بالبعث: ماذا أنزل الله على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟ قالوا: لم ينزل عليه شيئًا، وإنما جاء من نفسه بقصص الأولين وأكاذيبهم.
25 - ليكون مآلهم أن يحملوا آثامهم دون نقص، ويحملوا من آثام الذين أضلوهم عن الإسلام جهلًا وتقليدًا، فما أشد قبح ما يحملونه من آثامهم وآثام أتباعهم.
26 - لقد أتى الكفار من قبل هؤلاء بالمكايد لرسلهم، فهدم الله أبنيتهم من أسسها، فسقطت عليهم سقوفهم من فوقهم، وجاءهم العذاب من حيث لا يتوقعون، فقد كانوا يتوقعون أن أبنيتهم تحميهم، فأُهْلكوا بها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات من أصناف نعم الله على العباد شيء عظيم، مجمل ومفصل، يدعو الله به العباد إلى القيام بشكره وذكره ودعائه.
• طبيعة الإنسان الظلم والتجرؤ على المعاصي والتقصير في حقوق ربه، كَفَّار لنعم الله، لا يشكرها ولا يعترف بها إلا من هداه الله.
• مساواة المُضِل للضال في جريمة الضلال؛ إذ لولا إضلاله إياه لاهتدى بنظره أو بسؤال الناصحين.
• أَخْذ الله للمجرمين فجأة أشد نكاية؛ لما يصحبه من الرعب الشديد، بخلاف الشيء الوارد تدريجيًّا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (270)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة
* 

** 


*27 - ثم يوم القيامة يهينهم الله بالعذاب، ويذلهم به، ويقول لهم: أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشركونهم معي في العبادة، وكنتم تعادون أنبيائي والمؤمنين بسببهم؟ قال العلماء الربانيون: إن الهوان والعذاب يوم القيامة واقع على الكافرين.
28 - الذين يقبض ملك الموت وأعوانه من الملائكة أرواحهم وهم متلبسون بظلم أنفسهم بالكفر بالله، فانقادوا مستسلمين لما نزل لهم من الموت، وأنكروا ما كانوا عليه من الكفر والمعاصي؛ ظنًّا منهم أن الإنكار ينفعهم، فيقال لهم: كذبتم، قد كنتم كافرين تعملون المعاصي، إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا، لا يخفى عليه شيء منه، وسيجازيكم عليه.
29 - ويقال لهم: ادخلوا حسب أعمالكم أبواب جهنم ماكثين فيها أبدًا، فَلَساءت مقرًّا للمتكبرين عن الإيمان بالله وعبادته وحده.
30 - وقيل للذين اتقوا ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه: ماذا أنزل ربكم على نبيكم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟ أجابوا: أنزل الله عليه خيرًا عظيمًا، للذين أحسنوا عبادة الله وأحسنوا التعامل مع خلقه في هذه الحياة الدنيا مثوبة حسنة، منها النصر وسعة الرزق، أعده الله لهم من الثواب في الآخرة خير مما عجَّله لهم في الدنيا، ولنِعْمَ دارُ المتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره اجتناب نواهيه دارُ الآخرة.
31 - جنات إقامة واستقرار يدخلونها، تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، لهم في هذه الجنات ما تشتهي أنفسهم من المأكل والمشرب وغيرهما، بمثل هذا الجزاء الذي يجزي به المتقين من أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يجزي المتقين من الأمم السابقة.
32 - الذين يقبض ملك الموت وأعوانه من الملائكة أرواحهم في حال طهارة قلوبهم من الكفر، تخاطبهم الملائكة بقولهم: سلام عليكم، سلمتم من كل آفة، ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من الاعتقاد الصحيح والعمل الصالح.
32 - هل ينتظر هؤلاء المشركون المكذبون إلا أن يأتيهم ملك الموت وأعوانه من الملائكة لقبض أرواحهم وضرب وجوههم وأدبارهم، أو يأتي أمر الله باستئصالهم بالعذاب في الدنيا؟ مثل هذا الفعل الذي يفعله المشركون في مكة فعله المشركون من قبلهم فأهلكهم الله، وما ظلمهم حين أهلكهم، ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بالكفر بالله.

34 - فنزلت عليهم عقوبات أعمالهم التي كانوا يعملونها، وأحاط بهم العذاب الذي كانوا يسخرون منه إذا ذُكروا به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضيلة أهل العلم، وأنهم الناطقون بالحق في الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد، وأن لقولهم اعتبارًا عند الله وعند خلقه.
• من أدب الملائكة مع الله أنهم أسندوا العلم إلى الله دون أن يقولوا: إنا نعلم ما كنتم تعملون، وإشعارًا بأنهم ما علموا ذلك إلا بتعليم من الله تعالى.
• من كرم الله وجوده أنه يعطي أهل الجنة كل ما تمنوه عليه، حتى إنه يُذَكِّرهم أشياء من النعيم لم تخطر على قلوبهم.
• العمل هو السبب والأصل في دخول الجنة والنجاة من النار، وذلك يحصل برحمة الله ومنته على المؤمنين لا بحولهم وقوتهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (271)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

*  
** 


*35 - وقال الذين أشركوا مع الله غيره في عبادتهم: لو شاء الله أن نعبده وحده، ولا نشرك به لما عبدنا أحدًا غيره، لا نحن ولا آباؤنا من قبلنا، ولو شاء ألا نُحَرِّم شيئًا ما حَرَّمناه، بمثل هذه الحجة الباطلة قال الكفار السابقون، فما على الرسل إلا التبليغ الواضح لما أمروا بتبليغه، وقد بَلَّغوا، ولا حجة للكفار في الاعتذار بالقَدَر بعد أن جعل الله لهم مشيئة واختيارًا، وأرسل إليهم رسله.
36 - ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة سابقة رسولًا يأمر أمته بأن يعبدوا الله وحده، ويتركوا عبادة غيره من الأصنام والشياطين وغيرهم، فكان منهم من وفقه الله فآمن به، واتبع ما جاء به رسوله، وكان منهم من كفر بالله وعصى رسوله فلم يوفقه، فوجبت عليه الضلالة، فسيروا في الأرض لتروا بأعينكم كيف كان مصير المكذبين بعدما حل بهم من عذاب وهلاك.
37 - إن تجتهد -أيها الرسول- بما تستطيع من دعوتك لهؤلاء، وتحرص على هدايتهم، وتأخذ بأسباب ذلك؛ فإن الله لا يوفق للهداية من يضله، وليس لهم من دون الله من أحد ينصرهم بدفع العذاب عنهم.
38 - وحَلَفَ هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث مبالغين في حلفهم جاهدين فيه مؤكِّدِين له: لا يبعث الله من يموت؛ دون أن تكون لهم حجة على ذلك، بلى، سيبعث الله كل من يموت، وعدًا عليه حقًّا، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أن الله يبعث الموتى، فينكرون البعث.
39 - يبعثهم الله جميعًا يوم القيامة ليوضح لهم حقيقة ما كانوا يختلفون فيه من التوحيد والبعث والنبوّة، وليعلم الكفار أنهم كانوا كاذبين في ادعائهم شركاء مع الله وفي إنكارهم للبعث.
40 - إنا إذا أردنا إحياء الموتى وبعثهم فلا مانع يمنعنا من ذلك، إنما نقول لشيء إذا أردناه: {كُن} فيكون لا محالة.
41 - والذين تركوا ديارهم وأهليهم وأموالهم مهاجرين من بلد الكفر إلى بلد الإسلام ابتغاء مرضاة الله من بعد ما عذبهم الكفار وضيقوا عليهم لنُنَزِّلنهم في الدنيا دارًا يكونون فيها أعزَّة، ولثواب الآخرة أعظم لأن منه الجنة، لو كان المتخلفون عن الهجرة يعلمون ثواب المهاجرين لَمَا تخلفوا عنها.
42 - هؤلاء المهاجرون في سبيل الله هم الذين صبروا على أذى أقوامهم ومفارقة أهليهم وأوطانهم، وصبروا على طاعة الله، وهم على ربهم وحده يعتمدون في كل أمورهم، فأعطاهم الله هذا الجزاء العظيم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العاقل من يعتبر ويتعظ بما حل بالضالين المكذبين كيف آل أمرهم إلى الدمار والخراب والعذاب والهلاك.
• الحكمة من البعث والمعاد إظهار الله الحق فيما يختلف فيه الناس من أمر البعث وكل شيء.
• فضيلة الصّبر والتوكل: أما الصّبر: فلما فيه من قهر النفس، وأما التّوكل: فللعزوف عن الخلق والاتِّجاه إلى الحقِّ.
• جزاء المهاجرين الذين تركوا ديارهم وأموالهم وصبروا على الأذى وتوكلوا على ربِّهم، هو الموطن الأفضل، والمنزلة الحسنة، والعيشة الرَّضية، والرّزق الطّيّب الوفير، والنّصر على الأعداء، والسّيادة على البلاد والعباد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (272)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة


* 

** 


*43 - وما أرسلنا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- إلا رجالًا من البشر نوحي إليهم، فلم نرسل رسلًا من الملائكة، وهذه سُنَّتنا المطردة، وإن كنتم تنكرون ذلك فاسألوا أهل الكتب السابقة يخبروكم أن الرسل كانوا بشرًا، ولم يكونوا ملائكة، إن كنتم لا تعلمون أنهم بشر.
44 - أرسلنا هؤلاء الرسل من البشر بالدلائل الواضحة، وبالكتب المنزلة، وأنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن لتوضح للناس ما يحتاج منه إلى توضيح، ولعلهم يُعْمِلون أفكارهم، فيتعظوا بما تضمنه.
45 - أفامن الذين دَبَّروا المكايد ليصدوا عن سبيل الله أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض كما خسفها بقارون، أو يجيئهم العذاب من حيث لا ينتظرون مجيئه.
46 - أو يصيبهم العذاب في حال تقلبهم في أسفارهم وسعيهم لمكاسبهم، فليسوا بفائتين ولا ممتنعين.
47 - أَوَأمنوا أن ينالهم عذاب الله حال خوفهم منه، فالله قادر على تعذيبهم في كل حال، إن ربكم لرؤوف رحيم لا يعاجل بالعقوبة لعل عباده يتوبون إليه.
48 - أَوَلم ينظر هؤلاء المكذبون نظر تأمل إلى مخلوقاته، تميل ظلالها يمينًا وشمالًا تبعًا لحركة الشمس وسيرها نهارًا وللقمر ليلًا، خاضعة لربها ساجدة له سجودًا حقيقيًّا، وهي ذليلة.
49 - ولله وحده يسجد جميع ما في السماوات وجميع ما في الأرض من دابة، وله وحده يسجد الملائكة، وهم لا يستكبرون عن عبادة الله وطاعته.
50 - وهم -مع ما هم عليه من العبادة والطاعة الدائمة- يخافون ربهم الذي هو فوقهم بذاته وقهره وسلطانه، ويفعلون ما يأمرهم به ربهم من الطاعة.
51 - وقال الله سبحانه لجميع عباده: لا تتخذوا معبودين اثنين، إنما هو معبود بحقٍّ واحدٌ لا ثاني له ولا شريك، فإياي فخافوني، ولا تخافوا غيري.
52 - وله وحده ما في السماوات وما في الأرض خلقًا وملكًا وتدبيرًا، وله وحده الطاعة والخضوع والإخلاص ثابتًا، أفغير الله تخافون؟! لا، بل خافوه وحده.
53 - وما بكم -أيها الناس- من نعمة دينية أو دنيوية فمن الله سبحانه لا من غيره، ثم إذا أصابكم بلاء أو مرض أو فقر فإليه وحده تتَضَرَّعون بالدعاء؛ ليكشف عنكم ما أصابكم، فمن يمنح النعم ويكشف النقم هو الذي يجب أن يُعْبدَ وحده.
53 - ثم إذا استجاب دعوتكم فصرف ما بكم من ضر إذا طائفة منكم بربهم يشركون، حيث يعبدون معه غيره، فأي لؤم هذا؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• على المجرم أن يستحي من ربه أن تكون نعم الله عليه نازلة في جميع اللحظات ومعاصيه صاعدة إلى ربه في كل الأوقات.
• ينبغي لأهل الكفر والتكذيب وأنواع المعاصي الخوف من الله تعالى أن يأخذهم بالعذاب على غِرَّة وهم لا يشعرون.
• جميع النعم من الله تعالى، سواء المادية كالرِّزق والسّلامة والصّحة، أو المعنوية كالأمان والجاه والمنصب ونحوها.
• لا يجد الإنسان ملجأ لكشف الضُّرِّ عنه في وقت الشدائد إلا الله تعالى فيضجّ بالدّعاء إليه؛ لعلمه أنه لا يقدر أحد على إزالة الكرب سواه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (273)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*55 - شِرْكهم بالله جعلهم يكفرون نعم الله عليهم، ومنها كشف الضر؛ ولهذا قيل لهم: تمتعوا بما أنتم فيه من نعيم حتى يأتيكم عذاب الله الآجل والعاجل.
56 - ويجعل المشركون لأصنامهم التي لا تعلم شيئًا -لأنها جمادات، ولا تنفع ولا تضر- قسمًا من أموالهم التي رزقناهم، يتقربون به إليها، والله لتسألنَّ -أيها المشركون- يوم القيامة عما كنتم تزعمون من أن هذه الأصنام آلهة، وأن لها قسمًا من أموالكم.
57 - وينسب المشركون لله البنات، ويعتقدون أنها الملائكة، فينسبون إليه البنوة، ويختارون له ما لا يحبونه لأنفسهم، تنزه سبحانه وتقدس عما يجعلونه له منها، ويجعلون لهم ما تميل إليه أنفسهم من الأولاد الذكور، فأي جرم أعظم من هذا؟!
58 - وإذا أُخبر أحد هؤلاء المشركين بميلاد أنثى اسودّ وجهه من شدة كراهية ما أُخْبِر به، وامتلأ قلبه همًّا وحزنًا، ثم هو ينسب إلى الله ما لا يرضاه لنفسه!
59 - يختفي ويتغيب عن قومه من سوء ما أُخْبِر به من ميلاد أنثى، تحدثه نفسه: أيمسك هذه البنت على ذل وانكسار أو يَئِدُها، فيخفيها في التراب؟ ما أقبح ما يحكم به المشركون، حيث حكموا لربهم بما يكرهون لأنفسهم.
60 - للكافرين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة صفة السوء من الحاجة للولد والجهل والكفر، ولله الصفات الحميدة العليا من الجلال والكمال والغنى والعلم، وهو سبحانه العزيز في ملكه الذي لا يغالبه أحد الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وتشريعه.
61 - ولو يعاقب الله سبحانه الناس بسبب ظلمهم وكفرهم به ما ترك على الأرض من إنسان ولا حيوان يَدِبُّ على وجهها، ولكنه سبحانه يؤخرهم إلى أمَد محدد في علمه، فإذا جاء ذلك الأمَد المحدد في علمه لا يتأخرون عنه ولا يتقدمون ولو وقتًا يسيرًا.
62 - ويجعلون لله سبحانه ما يكرهون نسبته إليهم من الإناث، وتنطق ألسنتهم بالكذب أن لهم عند الله المنزلة الحسنى إن صح أنهم سيبعثون كما يقولون، حقًّا إنّ لهم النار، وإنهم متروكون فيها، لا يخرجون منها أبدًا.
63 - تالله لقد بعثنا رسلًا إلى أمم من قبلك -أيها الرسول- فحسّن لهم الشيطان أعمالهم القبيحة من الشرك والكفر والمعاصي، فهو نصيرهم المزعوم يوم القيامة فليستنصروه، ولهم يوم القيامة عذاب موجع.
64 - وما أنزلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن إلا لتبين لجميع الناس ما اختلفوا فيه من التوحيد والبعث وأحكام الشرع، وأن يكون القرآن هداية ورحمة للمؤمنين بالله وبرسله، وبما جاء به القرآن، فهم الذين ينتفعون بالحق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من جهالات المشركين: نسبة البنات إلى الله تعالى، ونسبة البنين لأنفسهم، وأنفَتُهم من البنات، وتغيّر وجوههم حزنًا وغمًّا بالبنت، واستخفاء الواحد منهم وتغيبه عن مواجهة القوم من شدَّة الحزن وسوء الخزي والعار والحياء الذي يلحقه بسبب البنت.
• من سنن الله إمهال الكفار وعدم معاجلتهم بالعقوبة ليترك الفرصة لهم للإيمان والتوبة.
• مهمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الكبرى هي تبيان ما جاء في القرآن، وبيان ما اختلف فيه أهل الملل والأهواء من الدين والأحكام، فتقوم الحجة عليهم ببيانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (274)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*65 - والله أنزل من جهة السماء مطرًا، فأحيا به الأرض بإخراج النبات منها بعد أن كانت قاحلة جافة، إن في إنزال المطر من جهة السماء، وإخراج نبات الأرض به لدلالة واضحة على قدرة الله لقوم يسمعون كلام الله ويتدبرونه.
66 - وإن لكم -أيها الناس- في الإبل والبقر والغنم لعظة تتعظون بها، حيث نسقيكم من ضروعها لبنًا خارجًا من بين ما يحتويه البطن من فضلات وما في الجسم من دم، ومع هذا يخرج لبنًا خالصًا نقيًّا لذيدا يطيب للشاربين.
67 - ولكم عظة فيما نرزقكم من ثمرات النخل ومن ثمرات الأعناب، فتتخذون منه مسكرًا يذهب بالعقل، وهو غير حسن، وتتخذون منه رزقًا حسنًا تنتفعون به مثل التمر والزبيب والخل والدِّبْس، إن في ذلك المذكور لدلالة على قدرة الله وإنعامه على عباده لقوم يعقلون، فهم الذين يعتبرون.
68 - وألهم ربُّك -أيها الرسول- النحل، وأرشدها أن: اتخذي لك بيوتًا في الجبال، واتخذي بيوتًا في الشجر، وفيما يبنيه الناس ويسقفونه.
69 - ثم كلي من كل ما تشتهينه من الثمرات، واسلكي الطرق التي ألهمك ربك سلوكها مُذَلَّلة، يخرج من بطون تلك النحل عسل مختلف الألوان، فيه الأبيض والأصفر وغيرهما، فيه شفاء للناس، يعالجون به الأمراض، إن في إلهام النحل ذلك وفي العسل الذي يخرج من بطونها لدلالة على قدرة الله وتدبيره لشؤون خلقه لقوم يتفكرون، فهم الذين يعتبرون.
70 - والله خلقكم على غير مثال سابق، ثم يميتكم عند انقضاء آجالكم، ومنكم من يمتد عمره إلى أسوأ مراحل العمر وهو الهرم، فلا يعلم مما كان يعلمه شيئًا، إن الله عليم لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمال عباده، قدير لا يعجزه شيء.
71 - والله -سبحانه وتعالى- فضل بعضكم على بعض فيما منحكم من الرزق، فجعل منكم الغني والفقير، والسيد والمَسُود، فليس الذين فضلهم الله في الرزق برادِّي ما أعطاهم الله على عبيدهم حتى يكونوا شركاء بالسوية معهم في الملك، فكيف يرضون لله شركاءء من عبيده، ولا يرضون لأنفسهم أن يكون لهم شركاء من عبيدهم يستوون معهم؛ فأي ظلم هذا، وأي جحود لنعم الله أعظم من هذا؟!
71 - والله جعل لكم -أيها الناس- من جنسكم أزواجًا تأنسون بهن، وجعل لكم من أزواجكم أولادًا وأولاد أولاد، ورزقكم من المأكولات -كاللحم والحبوب والفواكه- طيبها، أفبالباطل من الأصنام والأوثان يؤمنون، وبنعم الله الكثيرة التي لا يستطيعون حصرها يكفرون ولا يشكرون الله بأن يؤمنوا به وحده؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جعل تعالى لعباده من ثمرات النخيل والأعناب منافع للعباد، ومصالح من أنواع الرزق الحسن الذي يأكله العباد طريًّا ونضيجًا وحاضرًا ومُدَّخَرًا وطعامًا وشرابًا.
• في خلق النحلة الصغيرة وما يخرج من بطونها من عسل لذيذ مختلف الألوان بحسب اختلاف أرضها ومراعيها، دليل على كمال عناية الله تعالى، وتمام لطفه بعباده، وأنه الذي لا ينبغي أن يُحَب غيره ويُدْعى سواه.
• من منن الله العظيمة على عباده أن جعل لهم أزواجًا ليسكنوا إليها، وجعل لهم من أزواجهم أولادًا تقر بهم أعينهم، ويخدمونهم ويقضون حوائجهم، وينتفعون بهم من وجوه كثيرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (275)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* ** 

*73 - ويعبد هؤلاء المشركون من دون الله أصنامًا، لا يملكون أن يرزقوهم أي رزق من السماوات ولا من الأرض، ولا يَتَأتَّى منهم أن يملكوا ذلك؛ لكونهم جمادات لا حياة لها ولا علم.
74 - فلا تجعلوا -أيها الناس- لله أشباهًا من هذه الأصنام التي لا تنفع ولا تضر، فليس لله شبيه حتى تشركوه معه في العبادة، إن الله يعلم ما له من صفات الجلال والكمال، وأنتم لا تعلمون ذلك، فتقعون في الشرك به، وادعاء مماثلته لأصنامكم.
75 - ضرب الله سبحانه مثلًا للرد على المشركين: عبدًا مملوكًا عاجزًا عن التصرف، ليس له ما ينفقه، وحرًّا أعطيناه من لدنًا مالًا حلالًا، يتصرف فيه بما يشاء، فهو يبذل منه في الخفاء والجهر ما يشاء، فلا يستوي هذان الرجلان، فكيف تُسَوون بين الله المالك المتصرف في ملكه بما يشاء، وبين أصنامكم العاجزة؟! الثناء لله المستحق للثناء، بل أكثر المشركين لا يعلمون انفراد الله بالألوهية واستحقاقِ أن يُعْبَدَ وحده.
76 - وضرب الله سبحانه مثلًا آخر للرد عليهم هو مثل رجلين: أحدهما أبكم لا يسمع ولا ينطق ولا يفهم؛ لصممه وبكمه، عاجز عن نفع نفسه وعن نفع غيره، وهو حمل ثقيل على من يعوله، ويتولى أمره، أينما يبعثه لجهة لا يأت بخير، ولا يظفر بمطلوب، هل يستوي من هذه حاله مع من هو سليم السمع والنطق، نفعه مُتَعَدٍّ، فهو يأمر الناس بالعدل وهو مستقيم في نفسه، فهو على طريق واضح لا لبس فيه ولا عِوَج؟! فكيف تُسَوون -أيها المشركون- بين الله المتصف بصفات الجلال والكمال وبين أصنامكم التي لا تسمع ولا تنطق، ولا تجلب نفعًا، ولا تكشف ضرًّا؟!
77 - ولله وحده علم ما غاب في السماوات، وعلم ما غاب في الأرض، فهو المختص بعلم ذلك دون أحد من خلقه، وما شأن القيامة التي هي من الغيوب المختصة به في سرعة مجيئها إذا أراده إلا مثل انطباق جفن عين وفتحه، بل هو أقرب من ذلك، إن الله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء، إذا أراد أمرًا قال له: {كُنْ}، فيكون.
78 - والله أخرجكم -أيها الناس- من بطون أمهاتكم بعد انقضاء وفت الحمل أطفالًا لا تدركون شيئًا، وجعل لكم السمع لتسمعوا به، والأبصار لتبصروا بها، والقلوب لتعقلوا بها؛ رجاء أن تشكروه على ما أنعم به عليكم منها.
79 - ألم ينظر المشركون إلى الطير مُذلَّلات مُهَيَّآت للطيران في الهواء بما منحها الله من الأجنحة ورقة الهواء، وألهمها قبض أجنحتها وبسطها، ما يمسكهن في الهواء عن السقوط إلا الله القادر، إن في ذلك التذليل والإمساك عن السقوط لدلالات لقوم يؤمنون بالله؛ لأنهم الذين ينتفعون بالدلالات والعبر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لله تعالى الحكمة البالغة في قسمة الأرزاق بين العباد، إذ جعل منهم الغني والفقير والمتوسط؛ ليتكامل الكون، ويتعايش الناس، ويخدم بعضهم بعضًا.
• دَلَّ المثلان في الآيات على ضلالة المشركين وبطلان عبادة الأصنام؛ لأن شأن الإله المعبود أن يكون مالكًا قادرًا على التصرف في الأشياء، وعلى نفع غيره ممن يعبدونه، وعلى الأمر بالخير والعدل.
• من نعمه تعالى ومن مظاهر قدرته خلق الناس من بطون أمهاتهم لا علم لهم بشيء، ثم تزويدهم بوسائل المعرفة والعلم، وهي السمع والأبصار والأفئدة، فبها يعلمون ويدركون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (276)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 

*80 - والله سبحانه جعل لكم من بيوتكم التي تبنونها من الحجر وغيره استقرارًا وراحة، وجعل لكم من جلود الإبل والبقر والغنم خيامًا وقِبَابًا في البادية مثل بيوت الحضر، يَخِفُّ عليكم حملها في ترحالكم من مكان لآخر، ويسهل نصبها وقت نزولكم، وجعل لكم من أصواف الغنم، وأوبار الإبل، وأشعار المعز أثاثًا لبيوتكم وأكسية وأغطية تتمتعون بها إلى زمن محدد.
81 - والله جعل لكم من الأشجار والأبنية ما تستظلون به من الحر، وجعل لكم من الجبال أسرابًا ومغارات وكهوفًا تستترون فيها عن البرد والحر والعدو، وجعل لكم قمصانًا وثيابًا من القطن وغيره تدفع عنكم الحر والبرد، وجعل لكم دروعًا تقيكم بأس بعضكم في الحرب، فلا ينفذ السلاح إلى أجسامكم، كما أنعم الله به عليكم من النعم السابقة يكمل نعمه عليكم رجاء أن تنقادوا لله وحده، ولا تشركوا به شيئًا.
82 - فإن أعرضوا عن الإيمان والتصديق بما جئت به فليس عليك -أيها الرسول- إلا تبليغ ما أمرت بتبليغه تبليغًا واضحًا، وليس عليك على الهداية.
83 - يعرف المشركون نعم الله التي أنعم بها عليهم، ومنها إرسال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليهم، ثم يجحدون نعمه بعدم شكرها، وبالتكذيب برسوله، وأكثرهم الجاحدون لنعمه سبحانه.
84 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم يبعث الله من كل أمة رسولها الذي أرسل إليها يشهد على إيمان المؤمن منهم وكفر الكافر، ثم بعد ذلك لا يسمح للكفار بالاعتذار عما كانوا عليه من الكفر، ولا يرجعون إلى الدنيا ليعملوا ما يرضى عنه ربهم، فالآخرة دار حساب لا دار عمل.
85 - وإذا عاين الظالمون المشركون العذاب فلا يُخَفَّف عنهم العذاب، ولا هم يُمْهَلون بتأخيره عنهم، بل يدخلونه خالدين فيه مخلدين.
86 - عاين المشركون في الآخرة معبوداتهم التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله قالوا: ربنا، هؤلاء هم شركاؤنا الذين كنا نعبدهم من دونك، قالوا ذلك ليُحَمِّلوهم أوزارهم، فانطق الله معبوداتهم، فردوا عليهم: إنكم - أيها المشركون لكاذبونن في عبادتكم شريكًا مع الله، فليس معه شريك فيعبد.
87 - واستسلم المشركون، وانقادوا لله وحده، وذهب عنهم ما كانوا يختلقونه من ادعاء أن أصنامهم تشفع لهم عند الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دلت الآيات على جواز الانتفاع بالأصواف والأوبار والأشعار على كل حال، ومنها استخدامها في البيوت والأثاث.
• كثرة النعم من الأسباب الجالبة من العباد مزيد الشكر، والثناء بها على الله تعالى.
• الشهيد الذي يشهد على كل أمة هو أزكي الشهداء وأعدلهم، وهم الرسل الذين إذا شهدوا تم عليهم الحكم.
• في قوله تعالى: {وَسَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمْ بَأْسَكُمْ} دليل على اتخاذ العباد عدَّة الجهاد , ليستعينوا بها على قتال الأعداء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (277)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*88 - الذين كفروا بالله، وصرفوا غيرهم عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابًا -بسبب فسادهم وإفسادهم بإضلالهم لغيرهم- على العذاب الذي استحقوه لكفرهم.
89 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم نبعث في كل أمة رسولًا يشهد عليهم بما كانوا عليه من ويتكلم بلسانهم، وجئنا لك -أيها الرسول- شهيدًا على الأمم جميعًا، ونزلنا عليك القران لتبيين كل ما يحتاج إلى تبيين من الحلال والحرام والثواب والعقاب وغير ذلك، ونزلناه هداية للناس إلى الحق، ورحمة لمن آمن به وعمل بما فيه، وتبشيرًا للمؤمنين بالله بما ينتظرون من النعيم المقيم.
90 - إن الله يأمر عباده بالعدل بأن يؤدي العبد حقوق الله وحقوق العباد، وألا يفضّل أحدًا على أحد في الحكم إلا بحق يوجب ذلك التفضيل، ويأمر بالإحسان بأن يتفضل العبد بما لا يلزمه كالإنفاق تطوعًا والعفو عن الظالم، ويأمر بإعطاء الأقرباء ما يحتاجون إليه، وينهى عن كل ما قبح، قولًا كفحش القول، أو فعلًا كالزنى، وينهى عما ينكره الشرع، وهو كل المعاصي، وينهى عن الظلم والتكبر على الناس، يعظكم الله بما أمركم به، ونهاكم عنه في هذه الآية رجاء أن تعتبروا بما وعظكم به.
91 - وأوفوا بكل عهد عاهدتم الله أو عاهدتم الناس عليه، ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد تغليظها بالحلف بالله، وقد جعلتم الله شهيدًا عليكم بالوفاء بما حلفتم عليه، إن الله يعلم ما تفعلون، لا يخفى عليه شيء منه، وسيجازيكم عليه.
92 - ولا تكونوا بنقض العهود سفهاء خفاف العقول، مثل امرأة حمقاء تعبت في غزل صوفها أو قطنها، وأحكمت غزله، ثم نقضته وجعلته محلولًا كما كان قبل غزله، فتعبت في غزله ونقضه، ولم تحصل على مطلوب، تُصَيِّرون أيمانكم خديعة يخدع بعضكم بعضًا بها؛ لتكون أمتكم أكثر وأقوى من أمة عدائكم، إنما يختبركم الله بالوفاء بالعهود، هل تفون بها، أم تنقضونها؟ وليوضحنّ الله لكم يوم القيامة ما كنتم تختلفون فيه في الدنيا، فيبين المحق من المبطل، والصادق من الكاذب.
93 - ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة متفقين على الحق، ولكنه سبحانه يضل من يشاء بخذلانه عن الحق وعن الوفاء بالعهود بعدله، ويوفق من يشاء بفضله لذلك، ولتُسْألنّ يوم القيامة عما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• للكفار الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله عذاب مضاعف بسبب إفسادهم في الدنيا بالكفر والمعصية.
• لا تخلو الأرض من أهل الصلاح والعلم، وهم أئمة الهدى خلفاء الأنبياء، والعلماء حفظة شرائع الأنبياء.
• حدَّدت هذه الآيات دعائم المجتمع المسلم في الحياة الخاصة والعامة للفرد والجماعة والدولة.
• النهي عن الرشوة وأخذ الأموال على نقض العهد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (278)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*94 - ولا تُصَيِّروا أيمانكم خديعة يخدع بعضكم بعضًا بها، تتبعون فيها أهواءكم، فتنقضونها متى شئتم، وتفون بها متى شئتم، فإنكم إن فعلتم ذلك زَلّت أقدامكم عن الصراط المستقيم بعد أن كانت ثابتة عليه، وذقتم العذاب بسبب ضلالكم عن سبيل الله، وإضلالكم غيركم عنها، ولكم عذاب مضاعف.
95 - ولا تستبدلوا بعهد الله عوضًا قليلًا على نقضكم للعهد، وترك الوفاء به، إن ما عند الله من النصر والغنائم في الدنيا، وما عنده من النعيم الدائم في الآخرة خير لكم مما تنالونه من عوض قليل على نقض العهد إن كنتم تعلمون ذلك.
96 - ما عندكم -أيها الناس- من المال واللذات والنعيم ينقضي ولو كان كثيرًا، وما عند الله من الجزاء باق، فكيف تؤثرون فانيًا على باق؟ ولنجزيت الذين صبروا على عهوهم ولم ينقضوها ثوابهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون من الطاعات، فنجزيهم الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، إلى سبع مئة ضعف، إلى أضعاف كثيرة.
97 - من عمل عملًا صالحًا موافقًا للشرع ذكرًا كان أو أنثى، وهو مؤمن بالله؛ فلنحيينه في الدنيا حياة طيبة بالرضا بقضاء الله وبالقناعة والتوفيق للطاعات، ولنجزينهم ثوابهم في الآخرة بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون في الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحة.
98 - فإذا أردت قراءة القرآن - أيها المؤمن - فاسأل الله أن يعيذك من وساوس الشيطان المطرود عن رحمة الله.
99 - إن الشيطان ليس له تسلط على الذين آمنوا بالله، وعلى ربهم وحده يعتمدون في جميع أمورهم.
100 - إنما تسلطه بالوساوس على الذين يتخذونه وليًّا، ويطيعونه في إغوائه، والذين هم بسبب إغوائه مشركون بالله يعبدون معه غيره.
101 - وإذا نسخنا حكم آية من القرآن بآية أخرى -والله أعلم بما ينسخ من القرآن لحكمة، وعليم بما لا ينسخ منه- قالوا: إنما أنت - يا محمد - كاذب تختلق على الله، بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون أن النسخ إنما يكون لحكمة إلهية بالغة.
102 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: نزل بهذا القرآن جبريل -عليه السلام- من عند الله سبحانه بالحق الذي لا خطأ فيه ولا تبديل ولا تحريف، ليثبّت الذين آمنوا بالله على إيمانهم كلما نزل منه جديد، ونُسِخَ منه بعض، وليكون هداية لهم إلى الحق، وبشارة للمسلمين بما يحصلون عليه من الثواب الكريم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العمل الصالح المقرون بالإيمان يجعل الحياة طيبة.
• الطريق إلى السلامة من شر الشيطان هو الالتجاء إلى الله، والاستعاذة به من شره.
• على المؤمنين أن يجعلوا القرآن إمامهم، فيتربوا بعلومه، ويتخلقُوا بأخلاقه، ويستضيئوا بنوره، فبذلك تستقيم أمورهم الدينية والدنيوية.
• نسخ الأحكام واقع في القرآن زمن الوحي لحكمة، وهي مراعاة المصالح والحوادث، وتبدل الأحوال البشرية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (279)
**(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)**
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*103 - ونحن نعلم أن المشركين يقولون: إن محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما يُعَلِّمه القرآنَ إنسانٌ، وهم كاذبون في دعواهم، فلغة من يزعمون أنه يعلمه أعجمية، وهذا القرآن نزل بلسان عربي واضح ذي بلاغة عالية، فكيف يزعمون أنه تَلَقَّاه من أعجمي؟!
104 - إن الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله أنها من عنده سبحانه لا يوفقهم الله للهداية ما داموا مُصِرِّين على ذلك، ولهم عذاب موجع بسبب ما هم فيه من الكفر بالله، والتكذيب بآياته.
105 - ليس محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كاذبًا فيما جاء به من ربه، إنما يختلق الكذب الذين لا يصدقون بآيات الله؛ لأنهم لا يخافون عذابًا، ولا يرجون ثوابًا، وأولئك المتصفون بالكفر هم الكاذبون؛ لأن الكذب عادتهم التي اعتادوا عليها.
106 - من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره على الكفر فنطق بكلمة الكفر بلسانِهِ وقلبُه مطمئن بالإيمان موقن بحقيقته، لكن من كان منفسح الصدر بالكفر فاختاره على الإيمان وتكلم به طائعًا فهو مرتد عن الإسلام فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم.
107 - ذلك الارتداد عن الإسلام بسبب أنهم آثروا ما ينالونه من حطام الدنيا مكافأة لكفرهم على الآخرة، وأن الله لا يوفق القوم الكافرين إلى الإيمان، بل يخذلهم.
108 - أولئك المتصفون بالردة بعد الإيمان الذين ختم الله على قلوبهم فلا يفهمون المواعظ، وعلى أسماعهم فلا يسمعونها سماعًا يُنْتَفع به، وعلى أبصارهم فلا يبصرون الآيات الدالة على الإيمان، وأولئك هم الغافلون عن أسباب السعادة والشقاء، وعما أعد الله لهم من العذاب.
109 - حقًّا إنهم يوم القيامة هم الخاسرون الذين خسروا أنفسهم بسبب كفرهم بعد إيمانهم الذي لو تمسكوا به لدخلوا الجنة.
110 - ثم إن ربك -أيها الرسول- لغفور ورحيم بالمستضعفين من المؤمنين الذين هاجروا من مكة إلى المدينة بعدما عذبهم المشركون وامتحنوهم في دينهم حتى نطقوا بكلمة الكفر وقلوبهم مطمئنة بالإيمان، ثم جاهدوا في سبيل الله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، وجملمة الذين كفروا السفلى، وصبروا على مشاقه، إن ربك من بعد تلك الفتنة التي فُتِنوا بها، والتعذيب الذي عُذبوا به حتى نطقوا بكلمة الكفر؛ لغفور لهم، رحيم بهم؛ لأنهم ما نطقوا بكلمة الكفر إِلا مُكْرَهين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الترخيص للمُسْتكره بالنطق بالكفر ظاهرًا مع اطمئنان القلب بالإيمان.
• المرتدون استوجبوا غضب الله وعذابه؛ لأنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة، وحرموا من هداية الله، وطبع الله على قلوبهم وسمعهم وأبصارهم، وجعلوا من الغافلين عما يراد بهم من العذاب الشديد يوم القيامة.
• كَتَبَ الله المغفرة والرحمة للذين آمنوا، وهاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا، وصبروا على الجهاد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (280)
(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)
مَكِيَّة

*


*111 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم يأتي كل إنسان يُحاجّ عن نفسه، لا يُحاج عن غيرها لعظم الموقف، وتُوفَّى كل نفس جزاء ما عملت من خير وشر، وهم لا يُظْلمون بنقص حسناتهم، ولا بزيادة سيئاتهم.
112 - وضرب الله مثلًا قريةً -وهي مكة- كانت آمنة لا يخاف أهلها، مستقرة والناس من حولها يُتَخَطَّفون، يجيئها رزقها هنيئًا سهلًا من كل مكان، فكفر أهلها بما أنعم الله عليهم من النعم ولم يشكروه، فجازاهم الله بالجوع والخوف الشديد الظاهر على أجسامهم فزعًا وهزالًا، حتى صارا كاللباس لهم بسبب ما كانوا يعملون من الكفر والتكذيب.
113 - ولقد جاء أهل مكة رسول منهم يعرفونه بالأمانة والصدق، وهو محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فكذبوه فيما أنزله عليه ربه، فنزل بهم عذاب الله بالجوع والخوف، وهم ظالمون لأنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك حين أشركوا بالله، وكذبوا رسوله.
114 - فكلوا - أيها العباد - مما رزقكم الله سبحانه ما كان حلالًا من جنس ما يُسْتطاب أكله، واشكروا نعمة الله التي أنعم بها عليكم بالإقرار بهذه النعم لله وصرفها في مرضاته، إن كنتم تعبدونه وحده ولا تشركون به.
115 - حَرَّم الله عليكم من المأكولات ما مات دون ذكاة مما يُذَكَّى، والدم المَسْفوح، والخنزير بجميع أجزائه، وما ذبحه ذابحه قربانًا لغير الله، وهذا التحريم إنما هو في حالة الاختيار، فمن ألجاته الضرورة إلى أكل المذكورات، فأكل منها غير راغب في المحرم لذاته، ولا متجاوز لحد الحاجة؛ فلا إثم عليه، فإن الله غفور، يغفر له ما أكل، رحيم به حين أباح له ذلك عند الضرورة.
116 - ولا تقولوا -أيها المشركون- لما تصفه ألسنتكم من الكذب على الله: هذا الشيء حلال، وهذا الشيء حرام؛ بقصد أن تختلقوا على الله الكذب بتحريم ما لم يحرم، أو تحليل ما لم يحلل، إن الذين يختلقون على الله الكذب لا يفوزون بمطلوب، ولا ينجون من مرهوب.
117 - لهم متاع قليل حقير باتباعهم أهواءهم في الدنيا، ولهم يوم القيامة عذاب موجع.
ولما ذكر الله ما حرمه من المأكولات على هذه الأمة ذكر ما حرمه على اليهود فقال:

118 - وعلى اليهود خاصة حرمنا ما قصصناه عليك (كما في الآية) (146) من سورة الأنعام)، وما ظلمناهم بتحريم ذلك، ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون حين ارتكبوا أسباب العقاب، فجزيناهم ببغيهم، فحرمنا عليهم ذلك عقوبة لهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجزاء من جنس العمل؛ فإن أهل القرية لما بطروا النعمة بُذلوا بنقيضها، وهو مَحْقُها وسَلْبُها ووقعوا في شدة الجوع بعد الشبع، وفي الخوف والهلع بعد الأمن والاطمئنان، وفي قلة موارد العيش بعد الكفاية.
• وجوب الإيمان بالله وبالرسل، وعبادة الله وحده، وشكره على نعمه وآلائه الكثيرة، وأن العذاب الإلهي لاحق بكل من كفر بالله وعصاه، وجحد نعمة الله عليه.
• الله تعالى لم يحرم علينا إلا الخبائث تفضلًا منه، وصيانة عن كل مُسْتَقْذَر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (281)
(سُوُرَةُ النَّحْلِ)
مَكِيَّة**

119- ثم إن ربك -أيها الرسول- للذين عملوا السيئات جهلًا بعاقبتها وإن  كانوا متعمدين، ثم تابوا إلى الله بعد ما عملوا من سيئات، وأصلحوا أعمالهم  التي فيها فساد، إن ربك من بعد التوبة لغفور لذنوبهم، رحيم بهم. ولما كان  المشركون يزعمون أنهم على ملة إبراهيم رد الله عليهم دعواهم، فقال:
120 - إن إبراهيم -عليه السلام- كان جامعًا لخصال الخير، مديمًا لطاعة ربه ,  مائلًا عن الأديان كلها إلى دين الاسلام، ولم يكن من المشركين قط.
121 - وكان شاكرًا لنعم الله التي أنعم بها عليه، اختاره الله للنبوة، وهداه إلى دين الإسلام القويم.
121 - وأعطيناه في الدنيا النبوة والثناء الحسن والولد الصالح، وإنه في  الآخرة لمن الصالحين الذين أعد الله لهم الدرجات العلا من الجنة.
123 - ثم أوحينا إليك -أيها الرسول- أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم في التوحيد  والبراءة من المشركين والدعوة إلى الله والعمل بشريعته، مائلًا عن جميع  الأديان إلى دين الاسلام، وما كان من المشركين قط كما يزعم المشركون، بل  كان موحدًا لله.
124 - إنما جُعِل تعظيم السبت فرضًا على اليهود الذين اختلفوا فيه؛  ليتفرغوا فيه من مشاغلهم للعبادة بعد أن ضلوا عن يوم الجمعة الذي أمروا  بالتفرغ فيه، وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- ليحكم بين هؤلاء المختلفين يوم القيامة  فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون، فيجازي كلًّا بما يستحقُّ.
125 - ادع -أيها الرسول- إلى دين الإسلام أنت ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين بما  تقتضيه حال المدعو وانقياده، وبالنصح المشتمل على الترغيب والترهيب،  وجادلهم بالطريقة التي هي أحسن قولًا وفكرًا وتهذيبًا، فليس عليك هداية  الناس، وإنما عليك إبلاغهم، إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن دين الإسلام، وهو  أعلم بالمهتدين إليه، فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات.
126 - وإن أردتم معاقبة عدوكم فعاقبوه بمثل ما فعل بكم دون زيادة، ولئن  صبرتم عن معاقبتكم له عند القدرة عليه فإن ذلك خير للصابرين منكم من  الانتصاف بمعاقبتهم.
127 - واصبر -أيها الرسول- على ما يصيبك من أذاهم، وما توفيقك للصبر إلا  بتوفيق الله لك، ولا تحزن لإعراض الكفار عنك، ولا يضق صدرك بسبب ما يقومون  به من مكر وكيد.
128 - إن الله مع الذين اتقوه بترك المعاصي، والذين هم محسنون بأداء الطاعات، وامتثال ما أمروا به، فهو معهم بالنصر والتأييد.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اقتضت رحمة الله أن يقبل توبة عباده الذين يعملون السوء من الكفر والمعاصي، ثم يتوبون ويصلحونَ أعمالهم، فيغفر الله لهم.
• يحسن بالمسلم أن يتخذ إبراهيم - عليه السلام - قدوة له.
• على الدعاة إلى دين الله اتباع هذه الطرق الثلاث: الحكمة، والموعظة الحسنة، والمجادلة بالتي هي أحسن.
• العقاب يكون بالمِثْل دون زيادة، فالمظلوم منهي عن الزيادة في عقوبة الظالم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (282)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*


*سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ
مَكِيَّةَ

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان كمال الرسالة المحمدية، وفيها إشارات وبشارات للرسالة مضمونًا ومستقبلًا.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - تنزه الله سبحانه وتعظَّم؛ لقدرته على ما لا يقدر عليه أحد سواه، فهو  الذي سيّر عبده محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - روحًا وجسدًا يقظة بجزء من  الليل من المسجد الحرام إلى مسجد بيت المقدس الذي باركنا حوله بالثمار  والزروع وبمنازل الأنبياء عليهم السلام؛ ليرى بعض آياتنا الدالة على قدرة  الله سبحانه، إنه هو السميع فلا يخفى عليه مسموع، البصير فلا يخفى عليه  مُبْصَر.
2 - وأعطينا موسى - عليه السلام - التوراة وجعلناها هادية ومرشدة لبني  إسرائيل، وقلنا لبني إسرائيل: لا تتخذوا من دوني وكيلًا تفوضون إليه  أموركم، بل توكلوا عليَّ وحدي.
3 - أنتم من نسل من أنعمنا عليهم بالنجاة مع نوح -عليه السلام- من الغرق في  الطوفان، فتذكروا هذه النعمة، واشكروا الله تعالى بعبادته وحده وطاعته،  واقتدوا في ذلك بنوح، فإنه كان كثير الشكر لله تعالى.
4 - وأخبرنا بنو إسرائيل وأعلمناهم في التوراة أنه لا بد أن يقع منهم فساد  في الأرض بفعل المعاصي والبطر مرتين، وليَسْتَعْلنَّ على الناس بالظلم  والبغي متجاوزين الحد في الاستعلاء عليهم.
5 - فإذا حصل منهم الإفساد الأول سَلَّطْنا عليهم عبادًا لنا أصحاب قوة  وبطش عظيم يقتلونهم ويشردونهم، فجالوا بين ديارهم يفسدون ما مروا عليه،  وكان وعد الله بذلك واقعًا لا محالة.
6 - ثم أعدنا لكم - يا بني إسرائيل - الدولة الغلبة على من سُلِّطوا عليكم  عندما تبتم إلى الله، وأمددناكم بأموال بعد نهبها، وأولادٍ بعد سبيهم،  وصيرناكم أكثر جمعًا من أعدائكم.
7 - إن أحسنتم - يا بني إسرائيل - أعمالكم، وجئتم بها على الوجه المطلوب،  فجزاء ذلك عائد لكم، فالله غني عن أعمالكم، وإن أسأتم أفعالكم فعاقبة ذلك  عليكم، فالله لا ينفعه إحسان أفعالكم، ولا تضره إساءتها، فإذا حصل الإفساد  الثاني سلطنا عليكم أعداءكم ليخزوكم، ويجعلوا المساءة ظاهرة على وجوهكم،  لما يذيقونكم من صنوف الهوان، وليدخلوا بيت المقدس ويخربوه كما دخلوه  وخربوه المرة الأولى، وليدمروا ما غلبوا عليه من البلاد تدميرًا كاملًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في قوله: {الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى}: إشارة لدخوله في حكم الإسلام؛ لأن المسجد موطن عبادةِ المسلمين.
• بيان فضيلة الشكر، والاقتداء بالشاكرين من الأنبياء والمرسلين.
• من حكمة الله وسُنَّته أن يبعث على المفسدين من يمنعهم من الفساد؛ لتحقق حكمة الله في الإصلاح.
• التحذير لهذه الأمة من العمل بالمعاصي؛ لئلا يصيبهم ما أصاب بني إسرائيل، فسُنَّة الله واحدة لا تتبدل ولا تتحول.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (283)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة
*


*8  - عسى ربكم - يا بني إسرائيل - أن يرحمكم بعد هذا الانتقام الشديد إن تبتم  إليه، وأحسنتم أعمالكم، وإن رجعتم إلى الإفساد مرة ثالثة أو أكثر رجعنا  إلى الانتقام منكم، وصَيَّرنا جهنم للكافرين بالله فراشًا ومهادًا لا  يتخلون عنه.
9 - إن هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدل على أحسن  السُّبُل وهي سبيل الإسلام، ويخبر المؤمنين بالله الذين يعملون الأعمال  الصالحات بما يسرهم، وهو أن لهم ثوابًا عظيمًا من الله.
10 - ويخبر الذين لا يؤمنون بيوم القيامة بما يسوؤهم، وهو أنَّا أعددنا لهم يوم القيامة عذابًا موجعًا.
11 - ويدعو الإنسان لجهله على نفسه وولده, وماله عند الغضب بالشرور، مثل  دعائه لنفسه بالخير، فلو استجبنا دعاءه بالشر لهلك، وهلك ماله وولده، كان  الإنسان مجبولًا على العجلة؛ ولذا فإنّه قد يتعجّل ما يضرّه.
12 - وخلقنا الليل والنهار علامتين دالتين على وحدانية الله وقدرته؛ لما  فيهما من الاختلاف في الطول والقصر والحرارة والبرودة، فجعلنا الليل مظلمًا  للراحة والنوم، وجعلنا النهار مضيئًا يبصر فيه الناس فيسعون لمعاشهم، رجاء  أن تعلموا بتعاقبهما عدد السنين، وما تحتاجون إليه من حساب أوقات الشهور  والأيام والساعات، وكل شيء بيَّناه تبيينًا لتتميز الأشياء، ويتضح  المُحِقُّ من المُبْطِل.
13 - وكل إنسان جعلنا عمله الصادر عنه ملازمًا له ملازمة القلادة للعنق، لا  ينفصل عنه حتى يُحاسَب عليه، ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابًا فيه جميع ما عمل  من خير وشر يجده أمامه مفتوحًا مبسوطًا.
14 - ونقول له يومئذ: اقرأ -أيها الانسان- كتابك، وتولّ حساب نفسك على أعمالك، كفى بنفسك يوم القيامة محاسبًا لك.
15 - من اهتدى إلى الإيمان فثواب هدايته له، ومن ضل فعقاب ضلاله عليه، ولا  تتحمل نفس ذنب نفس أخرى، وما كنا معذبين قومًّا حتى نقيم عليهم الحجة  بإرسال الرسل إليهم.
16 - وإذا أردنا إهلاك قرية لظلمها أمرنا من أبطرتهم النعمة بالطاعة فلم  يمتثلوا، بل عصوا وخرجوا عن الطاعة، فحَقَّ عليهم القول بالعذاب  المُسْتأصِل، فأهلكناهم هلاك استئصال.
17 - وما أكثَرَ الأممَ المكذبة التي أهلكناها من بعد نوح مثل عاد وثمود!  وكفى بربك -أيها الرسول- بذنوب عباده خبيرًا بصيرًا، لا يخفى عليه منها  شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من اهتدى بهدي القرآن كان أكمل الناس وأقومهم وأهداهم في جميع أموره.
• التحذير من الدعوة على النفس والأولاد بالشر.
• اختلاف الليل والنهار بالزيادة والنقص وتعاقبهما، وضوء النهار وظلمة  الليل، كل ذلك دليل على وحدانية الله ووجوده وكمال علمه وقدرته.
• تقرر الآيات مبدأ المسؤولية الشخصية، عدلًا من الله ورحمة بعباده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (284)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*

** 


*18  - من كان يقصد بأعمال البر الحياة الدنيا، ولا يؤمن بالآخرة، ولا يُلْقِي  لها بالًا، عجَّلنا له فيها ما نشاؤه نحن لا ما يشاؤه هو من نعيم، ثم جعلنا  له جهنم يدخلها يوم القيامة يعاني حرها، مذمومًا على اختياره الدنيا وكفره  بالآخرة، مطرودًا من رحمة الله.
19 - ومن قصد ثواب الآخرة بأعمال البر، وسعى لها سعيها الخالي من الرياء  والسمعة، وهو مؤمن بما أوجب الله الإيمان به، فأولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات  كان سعيهم مقبولًا عند الله وسيجازيهم عليه.
20 - نزيدُ كلًّا من هذين الفريقين الفاجر والبَرّ، من عطاء ربك -أيها  الرسول- دون انقطاع، وما كان عطاء ربك في الدنيا ممنوعًا عن أحد، بَرًّا  كان أو فاجرًا.
21 - تأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض في الدنيا في الرزق  والمراتب، وللآخرة أعظم تفاوتًا في درجات النعيم من الحياة الدنيا، وأعظم  تفضيلًا، فليحرص المؤمن عليها.
22 - لا تجعل -أيها العبد- مع الله معبودًا آخر تعبده، فتصير مذمومًا عند  الله، وعند عباده الصالحين لا حامد لك، مخذولًا منه لا ناصر لك.
23 - وأمرَ ربك -أيها العبد- وأوجبَ ألا يُعْبد غيره، وأمر بالإحسان إلى  الوالدين خاصة عند بلوغ الكبر، فإن بلغ أحد الوالدين الكبر أو بلغه كلاهما  عندك، فلا تتضجر منهما بالتفوه بما يدل على ذلك، ولا تزجرهما ولا تغلظ  عليهما في القول، وقل لهما قولًا كريمًا فيه لين ولطف.
24 - وتواضع لهما ذلًّا ورحمة بهما، وقل: يا رب، ارحمهما رحمة لأجل تربيتهما إياي في صغري.
25 - ربكم -أيها الناس- أعلم بما في ضمائركم من الإخلاص له في العبادة  وأعمال الخير، والبر بالوالدين، فإن كانت نياتكم في عبادتكم ومعاملتكم  لوالديكم وغيرهما صالحة فإنه سبحانه كان للرجَّاعين إليه بالتوبة غفورًا،  فمن تاب من تقصيره السابق في طاعته لربه أو لوالديه غفر الله له.
26 - وأعط - أيها المؤمن - القريب حقه من صلة رحمه، وأعط الفقير المحتاج،  وأعط المنقطع في سفره، ولا تنفق مالك في معصية، أو على وجه الاسراف.
27 - إن المنفقين أموالهم في المعاصي، والمسرفين في الإنفاق كانوا إخوان  الشياطين، يطيعونهم فيما يأمرونهم به من التبذير والإسراف، وكان الشيطان  لربه كفورًا، فلا يعمل إلا بما فيه معصية، ولا يأمر إلا بما يسخط ربه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ينبغي للإنسان أن يفعل ما يقدر عليه من الخير وينوي فعل ما لم يقدر عليه؛ ليُثاب على ذلك.
• أن النعم في الدنيا لا ينبغي أن يُسْتَدل بها على رضا الله تعالى؛ لأن الدنيا قد تحصل مع أن عاقبتها المصير إلى عذاب الله.
• الإحسان إلى الوالدين فرض لازم واجب، وقد قرن الله شكرهما بشكره لعظيم فضلهما.
• يحرّم الإسلام التبذير، والتبذير إنفاق المال في غير حقه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (285)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*

* 
*

*28  - وإن امتنعت عن إعطاء هؤلاء لعدم وجود ما تعطيهم إياه منتظرًا ما يفتح  الله به عليك من رزق، فقل لهم قولا لينًا سهلًا، مثل أن تدعو لهم بسعة  الرزق، أو تعدهم بالعطاء إن رزقك الله مالًا.
29 - ولا تمسك يدك عن الإنفاق، ولا تسرف في الإنفاق، فتصير ملومًا يلومك  الناس على بخلك إن أمسكت يدك عن الإنفاق، منقطعًا عن الإنفاق لإسرافك، فلم  تجد ما تنفقه.
30 - إن ربك يوسع الرزق على من يشاء، ويضيقه على من يشاء لحكمة بالغة، إنه  كان بعباده خبيرًا بصيرًا، لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء، فيصرف أمره فيهم بما  يشاء.
31 - ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خوفًا من الفقر مستقبلًا إذا أنفقتم عليهم، نحن  نتكفل برزقهم، ونتكفل برزقكم أنتم، إن قتلهم كان إثمًا كبيرًا؛ إذ لا ذنب  لهم ولا سبب يستوجب قتلهم.
32 - واحذروا الزنى، وتجنبوا ما يشجع عليه، إنه كان متناهيًا في القبح، وساء طريقًا لما يؤديه من اختلاط الأنساب، ومن عذاب الله.
33 - ولا تقتلوا النفس التي عصم الله دمها بإيمان أو بأمان إلا إن استحقت  القتل برِدَّة، أو بزنى بعد إحصان، أو بقصاص، ومن قُتِل مظلومًا دون سبب  يبيح قتله فقد جعلنا لمن يلي أمره من ورثته تسلطًا على قاتله، فله أن يطالب  بقتله قصاصًا، وله العفو دون مقابل، وله العفو وأخذ الدية، فلا يتجاوز  الحد الذي أباحه الله له بالتمثيل بالقاتل، أو بقتله بغير ما قتل به، أو  بقتل غير القاتل، إنه كان مُؤَيَّدًا مُعَانًا.
34 - ولا تتصرفوا في مال من مات والده من الأطفال إلا بما هو أصلح له من  تنميته وحفظه حتى يبلغ كمال عقله ورشده، وأوفوا بما بينكم وبين الله، وبما  بينكم وبين عباده من عهد دون نقض أو نقص، إن الله يسأل معطي العهد يوم  القيامة: هل وفى به فيثيبه أو لم يف به فيعاقبه.
35 - وأتموا الكيل إذا كلتم لغيركم ولا تخسروه، وزنوا بالميزان العدل الذي  لا ينقص شيئًا ولا يبخسه، وذلك الإيفاء للكيل والوزن خير لكم في الدنيا  والآخرة، وأحسن عاقبة من التطفيف بنقص المكاييل والموازين.
36 - ولا تتبع - يا ابن آدم - ما لا علم لك به، فتتبع الظنون والحدس، إن  الإنسان مسؤول عما استخدم فيه سمعه وبصره وفؤاده من خير أو شر، فيثاب على  الخير، ويعاقب على الشر.
37 - ولا تمش في الأرض تكبرًا واختيالًا، إنك إن تمش فيها متعاليًا لن تقطع  الأرض بمشيتك، ولن تصل قامتك إلى ما وصلت إليه الجبال طولًا وارتفاعًا،  فعلامَ التكبر إذن؟!
38 - كل ما سبق ذكره كان السيئ منه عند ربك -أيها الانسان- ممنوعًا، لا يرضى الله عن مرتكبه، بل يبغضه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأدب الرفيع هو رد ذوي القربى بلطف، ووعدهم وعدًا جميلًا بالصلة عند اليسر، والاعتذار إليهم بما هو مقبول.
• الله أرحم بالأولاد من والديهم؛ فنهى الوالدين أن يقتلوا أولادهم خوفًا من الفقر والإملاق وتكفل برزق الجميع.
• في الآيات دليل على أن الحق في القتل للولي، فلا يُقْتَص إلا بإذنه، وإن عفا سقط القصاص.
• من لطف الله ورحمته باليتيم أن أمر أولياءه بحفظه وحفظ ماله وإصلاحه وتنميته حتى يبلغ أشده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (286)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*

** 


*39  - ذلك الذي وضحناه من الأوامر والنواهي والأحكام مما أوحاه إليك ربك، ولا  تتخذ -أيها الانسان- مع الله معبودًا آخر، فتُرْمَى في جهنم يوم القيامة  ملومًا تلومك نفسك ويلومك الناس، مطرودًا عن كل خير.
40 - يا من تدعون أن الملائكة بنات الله، أفاختصّكم ربكم - أيها المشركون -  بالذكور من الأولاد، واتخذ لنفسه الملائكة بنات؟ تعالى الله عما تقولون،  إنكم لتقولون على الله سبحانه قولًا بالغ القبح حيث تنسبون له الولد،  وتزعمون أن له البنات إمعانًا في الكفر به.
41 - ولقد أوضحنا في هذا القرآن الأحكام والمواعظ والأمثال ليتعظ بها  الناس، فيسلكوا ما ينفعهم، ويتركوا ما يضرهم، والحال أن بعضهم ممن انتكست  فطرتهم لم يزدد بذلك إلا بعدًا عن الحق وكراهية له.
42 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: لو كان مع الله تعالى معبودات كما  يقولون افتراء وكذبًا إذن لطلبت تلك المعبودات المزعومة إلى الله ذي العرش  طريقًا لتغالبه على ملكه وتنازعه فيه.
43 - تنزه الله سبحانه وتقدس عما يصفه به المشركون، وتعالى عما يقولونه علوًّا كبيرًا.
44 - تسبح لله السماوات، وتسبح لله الأرض، ويسبح لله من في السماوات والأرض  من المخلوقات، وما من شيء إلا ينزهه قارنًا تنزيهه إياه بالثناء، ولكن لا  تفهمون كيفية تسبيحهم، فأنتم لا تفهمون إلا تسبيح من يسبح بلسانكم، إنه  تعالى كان حليمًا لا يعاجل بالعقوبة، غفورًا لمن تاب إليه.
45 - وإذا قرأت -أيها الرسول- القرآن فسمعوا ما فيه من الزجر، والمواعظ  جعلنا بينك. وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بيوم القيامة حجابًا ساترًا يمنعهم من  فهم القرآن عقابًا لهم على إعراضهم.
46 - وصيرنا على قلوبهم أغطية حتى لا يفهموا القرآن، وصيرنا في آذانهم  ثقلًا حتى لا يسمعوه سماع انتفاع، وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرآن لم تذكر آلهتهم  المزعومة رجعوا على أعقابهم متباعدين عن إخلاص التوحيد لله.
47 - نحن أعلم بطريقة استماع رؤسائهم للقرآن، فهم لا يريدون الاهتداء به،  بل يريدون الاستخفاف واللغو عند قراءتك، ونحن أعلم بما يتناجون به من  التكذيب والصد عنه، حين يقول هؤلاء الظالمون لأنفسهم بالكفر: لا تتبعون  -أيها الناس- إلا رجلًا مسحورًا اختلط عقله.
48 - تأمل -أيها الرسول- لتعجب مما وصفوك به من صفات مذمومة مختلفة، فانحرفوا عن الحق، وحاروا فلم يهتدوا إلى طريق الحق.
49 - وقال المشركون إنكارًا للبعث: أإذا متنا وصرنا عظامًا، وبليت أجسامنا، أنبعث بعثًا جديدًا؟ إن هذا لمستحيل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الزعم بأن الملائكة بنات الله افتراء كبير، وقول عظيم الإثم عند الله.
• أكثر الناس لا تزيدهم آيات الله إلا نفورًا؛ لبغضهم للحق ومحبتهم ما كانوا عليه من الباطل.
• ما من مخلوق في السماوات والأرض إلا يسبح بحمد الله تعالى فينبغي للعبد ألا تسبقه المخلوقات بالتسبيح.
• من حلم الله على عباده أنه لا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة على غفلتهم وسوء صنيعهم، فرحمته سبقت غضبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (287)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*


** 


*50 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: كونوا -أيها المشركون- إن استطعتم حجارة في شدتها، أو كونوا حديدًا في قوته، ولن تستطيعوا ذلك.
51 - أو كونوا خلقًا آخر أعظم منهما مما يعظم في صدوركم، فإن الله معيدكم  كما بدأكم، ومحييكم كما خلقكم أول مرة، فسيقول هؤلاء المعاندون: من يعيدنا  أحياء بعد موتنا؟ قل لهم: يعيدكم الذي خلفكم أول مرة على غير مثال سابق،  فسيحركون رؤوسهم ساخرين من ردك عليهم، ويقولون مستبعدين: متى هذه الإعادة؟!
قل لهم: لعلها قريبة، فكل ما هو آت قريب.
52 - يعيدكم الله يوم يناديكم إلى أرض المحشر، فتستجيبون منقادين لأمره،  حامدين إياه، وتظنون أنكم ما مكثتم في الأرض إلا زمنًا قليلًا.
53 - وقل - أيا الرسول - لعبادي المؤمنين بي: يقولوا الكلمة الطيبة عندما  يحارون، ويجتنبوا الكلمة السيئة المنفرة؛ لأن الشيطان يستغلّها فيسعى بينهم  بما يفسد عليهم حياتهم الدنيوية والأخروية، إن الشيطان كان للإنسان عدوًّا  واضح العداوة، فعليه أن يحذر منه.
54 - ربكم -أيها الناس- أعلم بكم، فلا يخفى عليه منكم شيء، إن يشأ أن  يرحمكم رحمكم بأن يوفقكم للإيمان والعمل الصالح، وإن يشأ أن يعذبكم عذبكم  بأن يخذلكم عن الإيمان ويميتكم على الكفر، وما بعثناك -أيها الرسول- عليهم  وكيلًا تجبرهم على الإيمان، وتمنعهم من الكفر، وتحصي عليهم أعمالهم، إنما  أنت مبلغ عن الله ما أمرك بتبليغه.
55 - وربك -أيها الرسول- أعلم بكُلِّ من في السماوات والأرض، وأعلم  باحوالهم وبما يستحقون، ولقد فضلنا بعض الأنبياء على بعض بكثرة الأتباع  وبإنزال الكتب، وأعطينا داود كتابًا هو الزبور.
56 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: ادعوا -أيها المشركون- الذين زعمتم  أنهم آلهة من دون الله إن نزل بكم ضر، فهم لا يملكون دفع الضر عنكم، ولا  يملكون نقله إلى غيركم لعجزهم، ومن كان عاجزًا لا يكون إلهًا.
57 - أولئك الذين يدعونهم من الملائكة ونحوهم هم أنفسهم يطلبون ما يقربهم  إلى الله من العمل الصالح، ويتنافسون أيهم أقرب إليه بالطاعة، ويرجون أن  يرحمهم، ويخافون أن يعذبهم، إن عذاب ربك -أيها الرسول- مما ينبغي أن يحذر.
58 - وما من قرية أو مدينة إلا نحن منزلون بها العذاب والهلاك في الحياة  الدنيا بسبب كفرها، أو مبتلوها بعقاب قوي بالقتل أو غيره بسبب كفرها، كان  ذلك الإهلاك والعذاب قضاء إلهيًّا مكتوبًا في اللوح المحفوظ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• القول الحسن داع لكل خلق جميل وعمل صالح، فإنَّ من ملك لسانه ملك جميع أمره.
• فاضل الله بين الأنبياء بعضهم على بعض عن علم منه وحكمة.
• الله لا يريد بعباده إلا ما هو الخير، ولا يأمرهم إلا بما فيه مصلحتهم.
• علامة محبة الله أن يجتهد العبد في كل عمل يقربه إلى الله، وينافس في قربه بإخلاص الأعمال كلها لله والنصح فيها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (288)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*


*59  - وما تركنا إنزال العلامات الحسية الدالة على صدق الرسول التي طلبها  المشركون كإحياء الموتى ونحوه، إلا لأننا أنزلناها على الأمم الأولى فكذبوا  بها، فقد أعطينا ثمود آية عظيمة واضحة، هي الناقة، فكفروا بها فعاجلناهم  بالعذاب، وما نبعث بالآيات على أيدي الرسل إلا تخويفًا لأممهم؛ لعلهم  يسلمون.
60 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قلنا لك: إن ربك أحاط بالناس قدرة، فهم في  قبضته، والله مانعك منهم، فبلّغ ما أُمِرْت بتبليغه وما، جعلنا ما أريناك  عيانًا ليلة الإسراء إلا امتحانًا للناس، هل يصدقون به، أم يكذبون به؛ وما  جعلنا شجرة الزقوم المذكور في القرآن أنها تنبت في أصل الجحيم إلا ابتلاء  لهم، فإذا لم يؤمنوا بهاتين الآيتين فلن يؤمنوا بغيرهما، ونخوّفهم بإنزال  الآيات فما يزيدون بالتخويف بإنزالها إلا زيادة في الكفر وتماديًا في  الضلال.
61 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قلنا للملائكة: اسجدوا لآدم سجود تحية لا سجود  عبادة، فامتثلوا وسجدوا كلهم له، لكنّ إبليس أبى تكبرًا أن يسجد له  قائلًا: أأسجد لمن خلقته من الطين، وأنا خلقتني من النار؟! فأنا أشرف منه.
62 - قال إبليس لربه: أرأيت هذا المخلوق الذي كرَّمته عليّ بأمرك لي  بالسجود له؟ لئن أبقيتني حيًّا إلى آخر الحياة الدنيا لأستميلن أولاده  ولأغوينهم عن صراطك المستقيم إلا قليلًا ممن عصمت منهم، وهل عبادك  المخلصون.
63 - قال له ربه: اذهب أنت ومن أطاعك منهم، فإن جهنم هي جزاؤك وجزاؤهم جزاء كاملًا موفرًا على أعمالكم.
64 - واسْتَخْفِف من استطعت أن تستخفّه منهم بصوتك الداعي إلى المعصية،  وصِحْ عليهم بفرسانك ومشاتك الداعين لطاعتك، وشاركهم في أموالهم بتزيين كل  تصرُّف يخالف الشرع، وشاركهم في أولادهم بادعائهم كذبًا، وتحصيلهم بالزنى،  وتعبيدهم لغير الله عند التسمية، وزين لهم الوعود الكاذبة والأماني  الباطلة، وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا الوعود الكاذبة التي تخدعهم.
65 - إن عبادي المؤمنين العاملين بطاعتي ليس لك -يا إبليس- عليهم تسلّط؛  لأن الله يدفع عنهم شرّك، وكفى بالله وكيلًا لمن اعتمد عليه في أموره.
66 - ربكم -أيها الناس- هو الذي يُسَيّر لكم السفن في البحر رجاء أن تطلبوا  رزقه بأرباح التجارة وغيرها، إنه كان بكم رحيمًا حيث يسّر لكم هذه  الوسائل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من رحمة الله بالناس عدم إنزاله الآيات التي يطلبها المكذبون حتى لا يعاجلهم بالعقاب إذا كذبوا بها.
• ابتلى الله العباد بالشيطان الداعي لهم إلى معصية الله بأقواله وأفعاله.
• من صور مشاركة الشيطان للإنسان في الأموال والأولاد: ترك التسمية عند الطعام والشراب والجماع، وعدم تأديب الأولاد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (289)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*

** 


*67  - وإذا أصابكم -أيها المشركون- بلاء ومكروه في البحر حتى خشيتم الهلاك غاب  عن خاطركم ما كنتم تعبدون من دون الله، ولم تذكروا إلا الله فاستغثتم به،  فلما أغاثكم وسلّمكم مما تخافونه، وصرتم في البر أعرضتم عن توحيده ودعائه  وحده، ورجعتم إلى أصنامكم، وكان الإنسان جحودًا لنعم الله.
68 - أفأمنتم -أيها المشركون- حين نجاكم إلى عليكم حجارة من السماء تمطركم  مثل ما فعل بقوم لوط، ثم لا تجدوا حافظًا يحفظكم، ولا ناصرًا يمنعكم من  الهلاك.
69 - أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم الله إلى البحر مرة أخرى، ثم يبعث عليكم ريحًا  شديدة، فيغرقكم بسبب كفركم بنعمة الله لما أنجاكم أولًا، ثم لا تجدوا لكم  مطالبًا يطالبنا بما فعلنا بكم انتصارًا لكم.
70 - ولقد كرمنا ذرية آدم بالعقل وإسجاد الملائكة لأبيهم وغير ذلك، وسخرنا  لهم ما يحملهم في البر من الدواب والمراكب، وما يحملهم في البحر من السفن،  ورزقناهم من طيبات المآكل والمشارب والمناكح وغيرها، وفضلناهم على كثير من  مخلوقاتنا تفضيلًا عظيمًا، فعليهم أن يشكروا نعم الله عليهم.
71 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم ننادي كل مجموعة بإمامها الذي كانت تقتدي به  في الدنيا، فمن أُعْطِيَ كتاب عمله بيمينه فأولئك يقرؤون كتبهم مسرورين،  ولا ينقصون من أجورهم شيئًا، وإن بلغ في صغره قدر الخيط الذي في شق النواة.
72 - ومن كان في هذه الحياة الدنيا أعمى القلب عن قبول الحق والإذعان له،  فهو يوم القيامة أشد عمى، فلا يهتدي لطريق الجنة، وأضل طريقًا عن الهداية،  والجزاء من جنس العمل.
73 - ولقد أوشك المشركون أن يصرفوك -أيها الرسول- عما أوحينا إليك من  القرآن؛ لتختلق علينا غيره مما يوافق أهواءهم، ولو فعلت ما أرادوا من ذلك  لاصطفوك حبيبًا.
74 - ولولا أن مننا عليك بالتثبيت على الحق لقد أوشكت أن تميل إليهم بعض  المَيْل، فتوافقهم فيما اقترحوه عليك؛ لقوة خداعهم وشدّة احتيالهم مع فرط  حرصك على إيمانهم، لكن عصمناك من الميل إليهم.
75 - ولو ملت إليهم فيما يقترحون عليك لأصبناك بعذاب مضاعف في الحياة  الدنيا وفي الآخرة، ثم لا تجد نصيرًا يناصرك علينا، ويدفع عنك العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإنسان كفور للنعم إلا من هدى الله.
• كل أمة تُدْعَى إلى دينها وكتابها، هل عملت به أم لا؟ والله لا يعذب أحدًا إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه ومخالفته لها.
• عداوة المجرمين والمكذبين للرسل وورثتهم ظاهرة بسبب الحق الذي يحملونه، وليس لذواتهم.
• الله تعالى عصم النبي من أسباب الشر ومن البشر، فثبته وهداه الصراط المستقيم، ولورثته مثل ذلك على حسب اتباعهم له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (290)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*

* 
*

*76  - ولقد أوشك الكفار أن يزعجوك بعداوتهم إياك ليخرجوك من مكة، لكن منعهم  الله من إخراجك حتى هاجرت بأمر ربك، ولو أخرجوك لم يبقوا بعد إخراجك إلا  زمنًا يسيرًا.
77 - ذلك الحكم بعدم بقائهم بعدك إلا زمنًا يسيرًا سُنَّة الله المطردة في  الرسل من قبلك، وهي أن أي رسول أخرجه قومه من بينهم أنزل الله بهم العذاب،  ولن تجد -أيها الرسول- لسُنَّتنا تغييرًا، بل ستجدها ثابتة مطردة.
78 - أقم الصلاة بالإتيان بها على أتم وجه في أوقاتها من زوال الشمس عن كبد  السماء ويشمل ذلك صلاة الظهر والعصر، إلى ظلمة الليل، وتشمل المغرب  والعشاء، وأقم صلاة الفجر وأطل القراءة فيها، فصلاة الفجر تحضرها ملائكة  الليل وملائكة النهار.
79 - ومن الليل فقم -أيها الرسول- وصلِّ بعضًا منه لتكون صلاتك زيادة لك في  رفع درجاتك، متحريًا أن يبعثك ربك يوم القيامة شافعًا للناس مما هم فيه من  أهوال يوم القيامة، ويكون لك مقام الشفاعة العظمى الذي يحمده الأولون  والآخرون.
80 - وقل -أيها الرسول-: رب، اجعل مداخلي ومخارجي كلها في طاعتك وعلى مرضاتك، واجعل لي من عندك حجة ظاهرة تنصرني بها على عدوي.
81 - وقل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: جاء الإسلام، وتحقق ما وعد الله  به من نصره، وذهب الشرك والكفر، إن الباطل ذاهب مُتَلاشٍ لا يثبت أمام  الحق.
82 - ونُنزِّل من القرآن ما هو شفاءً للقلوب من الجهل والكفر والشك، وما هو  شفاء للأبدان إذا رقيت به، وما هو رحمة للمؤمنين العاملين به، ولا يزيد  هذا القرآن الكفار إلا هلاكًا؛ لأن سماعه يغيظهم، ويزيدهم تكذيبًا وإعراضًا  عنه.
83 - وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان بنعمة مثل الصحة والغنى أعرض عن شكر الله  وطاعته، وتباعد تكبرًا وإذا أصابه مرض أو فقر ونحوهما كان شديد القنوط  واليأس من رحمة الله.
84 - قل -أيها الرسول-: كل إنسان يعمل على طريقته التي تشابه حاله في الهداية والضلال، فربكم أعلم بمن هو أهدى طريقًا إلى الحق.
85 - ويسألك -أيها الرسول- الكفار من أهل الكتاب عن حقيقة الروح، فقل لهم:  لا يعلم حقيقة الروح إلا الله، وما أُعْطِيتم أنتم وجميع الخلق من العلم  إلا قليلًا في جنب علم الله سبحانه.
86 - والله لو شئنا الذهاب بالذي أنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- من الوحي بمحوه  من الصدور الكتب لذهبنا به، ثم لا تجد من ينصرك ويتولّى ردِّه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في الآيات دليل على شدة افتقار العبد إلى تثبيت الله إياه، وأنه ينبغي له ألا يزال مُتَمَلِّقًا لربه أن يثبته على الإيمان.
• عند ظهور الحق يَضْمَحِل الباطل، ولا يعلو الباطل إلا في الأزمنة والأمكنة التي يكسل فيها أهل الحق.
• الشفاء الذي تضمنه القرآن عام لشفاء القلوب من الشبَه، والجهالة، والآراء الفاسدة، والانحراف السيئ والمقاصد السيئة.
• في الآيات دليل على أن المسؤول إذا سئل عن أمر ليس في مصلحة السائل  فالأولى أن يعرض عن جوابه، ويدله على ما يحتاج إليه، ويرشده إلى ما ينفعه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (291)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة*

 

*87 - لكن لم نذهب به رحمة من ربك، وتركناه محفوظًا، إنّ فضل ربك كان عليك عظيمًا حيث جعلك رسولًا، وختم بك الأنبياء، وأنزل عليك القرآن.
ولما كان المشركون يَتَذَرَّعون بأن هذا القرآن من جنس ما يقوله البشر، واقترحوا تبديله تحدَّاهم الله بالإتيان بمثله، فقال:
88 - قل -أيها الرسول-: لئن اجتمع الإنس والجن كلهم على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن المنزل عليك في بلاغته، وحسن نظمه، وجزالته، لن يأتوا به أبدًا ولو كان بعضهم لبعض معينًا ونصيرًا.
89 - ولقد بيَّنَا للناس في هذا القرآن، ونوّعنا فيه من كل ما يُعْتَبر به من المواعظ والعبر والأوامر والنواهي والقصص رجاء أن يؤمنوا، فأبى معظم الناس إلا جحودًا وإنكارًا لهذا القرآن.
ولما عجزوا بدؤوا يقدمون مقترحات للتعجيز، فاقترحوا ما يلي:
90 - وقال المشركون: لن نؤمن بك حتى تُخْرِج لنا من أرض مكة عينًا جارية لا تنضب.
91 - أو يكون لك بستان كثير الأشجار، فتجري فيه الأنهار بغزارة.
92 - أو تُسْقِط علينا السماء -كما ذكرت- قِطَعًا من العذاب، أو تجيء بالله والملائكة عيانًا حتى يشهدوا لك بصحة ما تدّعيه.
93 - أو يكون لك بيت مُزَخْرَف بالذهب وغيره، أو تصعد في السماء، ولن نؤمن بأنك مرسل إن صعدت إليها إلا إذا نزلت بكتاب من عند الله مسطور نقرأ فيه أنك رسول الله. قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: سبحان ربي! هل كنت إلا بشرًا رسولًا كسائر الرسل، لا أملك الإتيان بشيء، فكيف لي أن أجيء بما اقترحتموه؟!
94 - وما منع الكفار من الإيمان بالله وبرسوله، والعمل بما جاء به الرسول إلا إنكارهم أن يكون الرسول من جنس البشر، حيث قالوا استنكارًا: أبعث الله إلينا رسولًا من البشر؟!
95 - قل -أيها الرسول- ردًّا عليهم: لو كان على الأرض ملائكة يسكنونها ويسيرون مطمئنين كما هو حالكم لبعثنا إليهم رسولًا مَلَكًا من جنسهم؛ لأنه الذي يستطيع أن يُفْهمهم ما أُرْسِل به، فليس من الحكمة أن نرسل إليهم رسولًا من جنس البشر، وكذلك حالكم أنتم.
96 - قل -أيها الرسول-: كفى بالله شاهدًا بيني وبينكم أني رسول إليكم، وأني بلغتكم ما أرسلت به إليكم، إنه كان بأحوال عباده محيطًا، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، بصيرًا بكل خفايا نفوسهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيَّن الله للناس في القرآن من كل ما يُعْتَبر به من المواعظ والعبر والأوامر والنواهي والقصص؛ رجاء أن يؤمنوا.
• القرآن كلام الله وآية النبي الخالدة، ولن يقدر أحد على المجيء بمثله.
• من رحمة الله بعباده أن أرسل إليهم بشرًا منهم، فإنهم لا يطيقون التلقي من الملائكة.
• من شهادة الله لرسوله ما أيده به من الآيات، ونَصْرُه على من عاداه وناوأه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (292)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*97 - ومن يوفقه الله للهداية فهو المهتدي حقًّا، ومن يخذله عنها ويضلّه فلن تجد -أيها الرسول- لهم أولياء يهدونهم إلى الحق، ويدفعون عنهم الضر، ويجلبون لهم النفع، ونحشرهم يوم القيامة يُسْحبون على وجوههم لا يبصرون ولا ينطقون ولا يسمعون، منزلهم الذي يأوون إليه جهنم، كلما سكن لهيبها زدناهم اشتعالًا.
98 - ذلك العذاب الذي يلقونه هو جزاؤهم بسبب كفرهم بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا، وبقولهم استبعادًا للبعث: أإذا متنا وصرنا عظامًا بالية، وأجزاء مُفَتتة أنبعث بعد ذلك خلقًا جديدًا؟
ولما ذكروا ما يتشبثون به لإنكار البعث رد الله عليهم بقوله:
99 - أوَلم يعلم هؤلاء المنكرون للبعث أن الله الذي خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض على عظمهما قادر على أن يخلق مثلهم، فمن قدر على خلق ما هو عظيم قادر على خلق ما دونه، وقد جعل الله لهم في الدنيا وقتًا محددًا تنتهي فيه حياتهم، وجعل لهم أجلًا لبعثهم لا شك فيه، ومع ظهور أدلة البعث أبى المشركون إلا جحودًا بالبعث مع وضوح أدلته.
100 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: لو كنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي التي لا تنفد ولا تنقضي، إذن لامتنعتم من إنفاقها خوفًا من نفادها حتى لا تصبحوا فقراء، ومن طبع الإنسان أنه بخيل إلا إن كان مؤمنًا، فهو ينفق رجاء ثواب الله.
ولما لقي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من المشركين ما لقي من التكذيب جاءت تسليته بقصة موسى مع فرعون وقومه، فقال:
101 - ولقد أعطينا موسى تسع دلائل واضحة تشهد له، وهي العصا واليد والسنون ونقص الثمرات والطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم، فاسأل -أيها الرسول- اليهود حين جاء موسى أسلافهم بتلك الآيات، فقال له فرعون: إني لأظنك - يا موسى - رجلًا مسحورًا؛ لما تأتي به من الغرائب.
102 - قال موسى ردًّا عليه: لقد أيقنتَ - يا فرعون - أنه ما أنزل هذه الآيات إلا الله رب السماوات والأرض، أنزلهن دلالات على قدرته، وعلى صدق رسوله، ولكنك جحدت، وإني لأعلم أنك - يا فرعون - هالك خاسر.
103 - فأراد فرعون أن يعاقب موسى - عليه السلام - وقومه بإخراجهم من مصر، فأهلكناه ومن كان معه من جنوده جميعًا بالغرق.
104 - وقلنا من بعد إهلاك فرعون وجنوده لبني إسرائيل: اسكنوا أرض الشام، فإذا كان يوم القيامة أتينا بكم جميعًا إلى المحشر للحساب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الله تعالى هو المنفرد بالهداية والإضلال، فمن يهده فهو المهتدي على الحقيقة، ومن يضلله ويخذله فلا هادي له.
• مأوى الكفار ومستقرهم ومقامهم جهنم، كلما سكنت نارها الله نارًا تلتهب.
• وجوب الاعتصام بالله عند تهديد الطغاة والمُسْتَبدين.
• الطغاة والمُسْتَبدون يلجؤون إلى استخدام السلطة والقوة عندما يواجهون أهل الحق؛ لأنهم لا يستطيعون مواجهتهم بالحجة والبيان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (293)
**(**سُوُرَة الإِسْرَاءِ)**
مَكِيَّة

* 
** 


*105 - وبالحق أنزلنا هذا القرآن على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وبالحق نزل عليه دون تبديل ولا تحريف، وما أرسلناك -أيها الرسول- إلا مبشرًا أهل التقوى بالجنة، ومخوّفا أهل الكفر والعصيان من النار.
106 - وأنزلناه قرآنا فصلناه، وبيناه رجاء أن تقرأه على الناس على مهَل وترَسُّل في التلاوة؛ لأنه أدعى للفهم والتدبر، ونزلناه مُنَجَّمًا مفرقًا حسب الحوادث والأحوال.
107 - قل -أيها الرسول-: آمنوا به، فلا يزيده إيمانكم شيئًا، أو لا تؤمنوا به، فلا ينقصه كفركم شيئًا، إن الذين قرؤوا الكتب السماوية السابقة، وعرفوا الوحي والنبوة إذا يُقْرأ عليهم القرآن يخرّون على وجوههم ساجدين لله شكرًا.
108 - ويقولون في سجودهم: تنزه ربنا عن خُلْف الوعد، فما وعد به من بعثة محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كائن، إن وعد ربنا بذلك وبغيره لواقع لا محالة.
109 - ويقعون على وجوههم ساجدين لله يبكون من خشيته، ويزيدهم سماع القرآن وتدبر معانيه خشية الله وخشية له.
110 - قل -أيها الرسول- لمن أنكر عليك الدعاء بقولك: (يا الله، يا رحمن): الله والرحمن اسمان له سبحانه فادعوه بأي منهما أو بغيرهما من أسمائه، فله -سبحانه- الأسماء الحسنى، وهذان منها، فادعوه بهما أو بغيرهما من أسمائه الحسنى، ولا تجهر بالقراءة في صلاتك فيسمعك المشركون، ولا تسرّ بها فلا يسمعها المؤمنون، واطلب طريقًا وسطًا بين الأمرين.
111 - وقيل -أيها الرسول-: الحمد لله المستحق لأنواع المحامد الذي تنزه عن الولد، وتنزه عن الشريك، فلا شريك له في ملكه، ولا يصيبه ذل وهوان، فلا يحتاج لمن يناصره ويعزّزه، وعظّمه تعظيمًا كثيرًا، فلا تنسب له ولدًا ولا شريكًا في الملك ولا مناصرًا مُعِينًا.
سورة الكهف
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان منهج التعامل مع الفتن، وضرب النماذج لذلك.
1 - الثناء بصفات الكمال والجلال، وبالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة لله وحده الذي أنزل على عبده ورسوله محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - القرآن، ولم يجعل لهذا القرآن اعوجاجًا وميلًا عن الحق.
2 - بل جعله مستقيمًا لا تناقض فيه ولا اختلاف؛ ليخوّف الكافرين من عذاب قوي من عند الله ينتظرهم، ويخبر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الأعمال الصالحات بما يسرهم أن لهم ثوابًا حسنًا لا يدانيه ثواب.
3 - خالدين في هذا الثواب أبدًا، فلا ينقطع عنهم.
4 - ويخوف اليهود والنصارى وبعض المشركين الذين قالوا: اتخذ الله ولدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أنزل الله القرآن متضمنًا الحق والعدل والشريعة والحكم الأمثل .. جواز البكاء في الصلاة من خوف الله تعالى.
• الدعاء أو القراءة في الصلاة يكون بطريقة متوسطة بين الجهر والإسرار.
• القرآن الكريم قد اشتمل على كل عمل صالح موصل لما تستبشر به النفوس وتفرح به الأرواح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (294)
**(**سُوُرَة الكهف)**
مَكِيَّة
*


*5 - ليس لهؤلاء المفترين من علم أو دليل على ما يدعونه من نسبة الولد إلى الله، وليس لآبائهم الذين قلدوهم في ذلك علم، عظمت في القبح تلك الكلمة التي تخرج من أفواههم دون تعقل، ما يقولون إلا قولًا كذبا، لا أساس له ولا مستند.
6 - فلعلك -أيها الرسول- مُهْلك نفسك حزنًا وأسفًا إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا القرآن، فلا تفعل، فليس عليك هدايتهم، وإنما عليك البلاغ.
7 - إنا جعلنا ما فوق وجه الأرض من المخلوقات جمالًا لها لنختبرهم أيهم أحسن عملًا بما يرضي الله، وأيهم أسوأ عملًا، لنجزي كلا بما يستحقه.
8 - وإنا لمصيّرون ما على وجه الأرض من المخلوقات ترابًا خاليًا من النبات، وذلك بعد انقضاء حياة ما عليها من المخلوقات، فليعتبروا بذلك.
9 - لا تظنن -أيها الرسول- أن قصة أصحاب الكهف، ولوحهم الذي كُتِبت فيه أسماؤهم من آياتنا العجيبة، بل غيرها أعجب مثل خلق السماوات والأرض.
10 - اذكر -أيها الرسول- حين التجأ الشبان المؤمنون فرارًا بدينهم، فقالوا في دعائهم لربهم: ربنا، أعطنا من عندك رحمة بأن تغفر ذنوبنا، وتنجينا من أعدائنا، واجعل لنا من أمر الهجرة عن الكفار والإيمان اهتداء إلى طريق الحق وسدادًا.
11 - ثم بعد سيرهم ولجوئهم إلى الكهف ضربنا على آذانهم حجابًا عن سماع الأصوات، وألقينا عليهم النوم أعوامًا كثيرة.
12 - ثم بعد نومهم الطويل أيقظناهم لنعلم -علمَ ظهورٍ- أي الطائفتين المتنازعتين في أمد مكثهم في الكهف أعلم بمقدار ذلك الأمد.
13 - نحن نطلعك -أيها الرسول- على خبرهم بالصدق الذي لا مرية معه، إنهم شبان آمنوا بربهم، وعملوا بطاعته، وزدناهم هداية وتثبيتًا على الحق.
14 - وقوينا قلوبهم بالإيمان والثبات عليه، والصبر على هجر الأوطان فيه، حين قاموا معلنين بين يدي الملك الكافر إيمانهم بالله وحده, فقالوا له: ربنا الذي آمنا به وعبدناه هو رب السماوات ورب الأرض، لن نعبد ما سواه من الآلهة المزعومة كذبًا، لقد قلنا -إن عبدنا غيره- قولًا جائرًا بعيدًا عن الحق.
15 - ثم التفت بعضهم إلى بعض قائلين: هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دون الله معبودات يعبدونها، وهم لا يملكون على عبادتهم برهانًا واضحًا، فلا أحد أظلم ممن اختلق على الله كذبًا بنسبة الشريك إليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الداعي إلى الله عليه التبليغ والسعي بغاية ما يمكنه، مع التوكل على الله في ذلك، فإن اهتدوا فبها ونعمت، وإلا فلا يحزن ولا يأسف.
• في العلم بمقدار لبث أصحاب الكهف، ضبط للحساب، ومعرفة لكمال قدرة الله تعالى وحكمته ورحمته.
• في الآيات دليل صريح على الفرار بالدين وهجرة الأهل والبنين والقرابات والأصدقاء والأوطان والأموال: خوف الفتنة.
• ضرورة الاهتمام بتربية الشباب؛ لأنهم أزكى قلوبًا، وأنقى أفئدة، وأكثر حماسة، وعليهم تقوم نهضة الأمم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (295)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة

*

*16 - وحين تنحّيتم عن قومكم، وتركتم ما يعبدون من دون الله، فلم تعبدوا إلا الله وحده، فالجؤوا إلى الكهف فرارًا بدينكم يبسط لكم ربكم سبحانه من رحمته ما يحفظكم به من أعدائكم ويحمكم, وييسّر لكم من أمركم ما تنتفعون به مما يعوضكم عن العيش بين ظهراني قومكم.
17 - فامتَثَلوا ما أمروا به، وألقى الله النوم عليهم، وحفظهم من عدوِّهم، وترى -أيها المشاهد لهم- الشمس إذا طلعت من مشرقها تميل عن كهفهم جهة يمين الداخل فيه، وإذا غابت عند غروبها تعدل عنه جهة شماله فلا تصيبه، فهم في ظل دائم لا يؤذيهم حر الشمس، وهم في مُسمَع من الكهف ينالهم من الهواء ما يحتاجون إليه، ذلك الحاصل لهم من إيوائهم إلى الكهف، وإلقاء النوم عليهم، وانحراف الشمس عنهم، واتساع مكانهم وانجائهم من قومهم: من عجائب صنع الله الدالة على قدرته، من يوفقه الله لطريق الهداية فهو المهتدي حقًّا، ومن يخذله عنها ويضله فلن تجد له ناصرًا يوفقه للهداية، ويرشده إليها؛ لأن الهداية بيد الله، وليست بيده هو.
18 - وتظنّهم -أيها الناظر إليهم- مستيقظين لانفتاح أعينهم، والواقع أنهم نيام، ونقلّبهم في نومهم تارة يمينًا، وتارة شمالًا حتى لا تأكل الأرض أجسامهم، وكلبهم المرافق لهم مادّ ذراعيه بمدخل الكهف، لو اطلعت عليهم وشاهدتهم لأدبرت عنهم هاربًا خوفًا منهم، ولامتلأت نفسك رعبًا منهم.
19 - وكما فعلنا بهم مما ذكرنا من عجائب قدرتنا أيقظناهم بعد مدة طويلة ليسأل بعضهم بعضًا عن المدة التي مكثوها نائمين، فأجاب بعضهم: مكثنا نائمين يومًا أو بعض يوم، وأجاب بعض منهم ممن لم تظهر له مدة مكثهم نائمين: ربكم أعلم بمدة مكثكم نائمين، ففوِّضوا إليه علم ذلك وانشغلوا بما يعنيكم، فأرسلوا أحدكم بنقودكم الفضية هذه إلى مدينتنا المعهودة، فلينظر أي أهلها أطيب طعامًا وأطيب مكسبًا, ولْيتَأنّ في دخوله وخروجه ومعاملته، وليكن لَبقًا, ولا يدع أحدًا يعلم بمكانكم؛ لما يترتب على ذلك من ضرر عظيم.
20 - إن قومكم إن يَطلعوا عليكم ويعلموا بمكانكم يقتلوكم بالرجم بالحجارة، أو يرجعوكم إلى ملتهم المنحرفة التي كنتم عليها قبل أن يمنّ الله عليكم بالهداية إلى دين الحق، وإن رجعتم إليها فلن تفوزوا أبدًا، لا في الحياة الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، بل ستخسرون فيهما الخسران العظيم بسبب ترككم دين الحق الذي هداكم الله إليه، ورجوعكم إلى تلك الملة المنحرفة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من حكمة الله وقدرته أن قَلَّبهم على جنوبهم يمينًا وشمالًا بقدر ما لا تفسد الأرض أجسامهم، وهذا تعليم من الله لعباده.
• جواز اتخاذ الكلاب للحاجة والصيد والحراسة.
• انتفاع الإنسان بصحبة الأخيار ومخالطة الصالحين حتى لو كان أقل منهم منزلة، فقد حفظ ذكر الكلب لأنه صاحَبَ أهل الفضل.
• دلت الآيات على مشروعية الوكالة، وعلى حسن السياسة والتلطف في التعامل مع الناس. *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (296)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة

*

** 


*21 - وكما فعلنا بهم الأفعال العجيبة الدالة على قدرتنا من إنامتهم سنين كثيرة، وإيقاظهم بعدها، أطلعنا عليهم أهل مدينتهم ليعلم أهل مدينتهم أن وعد الله بنصر المؤمنين وبالبعث حق، وإن القيامة آتية لا شك فيها، فلما انكشف أمر أصحاب الكهف وماتوا اختلف المُطلِعون عليهم: ماذا يفعلون بشأنهم؟ قال فريق منهم: ابنوا على باب كهفهم بنيانًا يحجبهم ويحميهم، ربهم أعلم بحالهم، فحالهم يقتضي أن لهم خصوصية عنده. وقال أصحاب النفوذ ممن ليس لهم علم ولا دعوة صحيحة: لنتخذن على مكانهم هذا مسجدًا للعبادة تكريمًا لهم وتذكيرًا بمكانهم.
22 - سيقول بعض الخائضين في قصتهم عن عددهم: هم ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم، ويقول بعضهم: هم خمسة سادسهم كلبهم، وكلتا الطائفتين إنما قالت ما قالته تبعًا لظنها من غير دليل، ويقول بعضهم: هم سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم، قل -أيها الرسول-: ربي أعلم بعددهم, ما يعلم عددهم إلا قليل ممن علّمهم الله عددهم، فلا تجادل في عددهم ولا في غيره من أحوالهم أهلَ الكتاب ولا غيرهم إلا جدالا ظاهرًا لا عمق فيه، بأن تقتصر على من نزل عليك وحي بشأنهم، ولا تسأل أحدًا منهم عن تفاصيل شأنهم، فإنهم لا يعلمون ذلك.
23 - ولا تقولنّ -أيها النبي- لشيء تريد فعله غدًا: إني فاعل هذا الشيء غدًا؛ لأنك لا تدري هل تفعله، أو يُحَال بينك وبينه؟ وهو توجيه لكل مسلم.
24 - إلا أن تُعَلِّق فعله على مشيئة الله بأن تقول: سافعله -إن شاء الله- غدًا، واذكر ربك بقولك: إن شاء الله -إن نسيت أن تقولها- وقيل: أرجو أن يرشدني ربي لأقرب من هذا الأمر هداية وتوفيقًا.
25 - ومَكَثَ أصحاب الكهف في كهفهم ثلاث مئة وتسع سنين.
26 - قل -أيها الرسول-: الله أعلم بما مكثوا في كهفهم، وقد أخبرنا بمدة مكثهم فيه، فلا قول لأحد بعد قوله سبحانه، له سبحانه وحده ما غاب في السماوات وما غاب في الأرض خلقًا وعلمًا، ما أَبْصَرَه سبحانه! فهو يبصر كل شيء، وما أَسْمَعَه! فهو يسمع كل شيء، ليس لهم من دونه ولي يتولى أمرهم، ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدًا، فهو المنفرد وحده بالحكم.
ولما بيَّن سبحانه وتعالى أن الحكم له وحده أمر رسوله بتلاوة ما أوحي إليه من حكم ربه واتباعه، فقال:
27 - واقرأ -أيها الرسول- واعمل بما أوحى الله به إليك من القرآن، فلا مبدل لكلماته؛ لأنها صدق كلها وعدل كلها، ولن تجد من دونه سبحانه ملجًا تلجأ إليه، ولا معاذًا تعوذ به سواه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اتخاذ المساجد على القبور، والصلاة فيها، والبناء عليها؛ غير جائز في شرعنا.
• في القصة إقامة الحجة على قدرة الله على الحشر وبعث الأجساد من القبور والحساب.
• دلَّت الآيات على أن المراء والجدال المحمود هو الجدال بالتي هي أحسن.
• السُّنَّة والأدب الشرعيان يقتضيان تعليق الأمور المستقبلية بمشيئة الله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (297)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة

*


*28 - ألزم نفسك بصحبة الذين يدعون ربهم دعاء عبادة ودعاء مسألة أول النهار وآخره، مخلصين له, لا تتجاوز عيناك عنهم، تريد مجالسة أهل الغنى والشرف, ولا تطع من صَيَّرنا قلبه غافلًا عن ذكرنا بختمنا عليه، فَأمَرك بتنحية الفقراء عن مجلسك، وقَدَّم اتباع ما تهواه نفسه على طاعة ربه، وكانت أعماله ضياعًا.
29 - وقيل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء اللاهين عن ذكر الله لغفلة قلوبهم: ما جئتكم به هو الحق، وهو من عند الله لا من عندي، ولست مجيب دعوتكم إياي أن أطرد المؤمنين، فمن شاء منكم الإيمان بهذا الحق فليؤمن به، وسيسرّ بجزائه، ومن شاء منكم الكفر به فليكفر، وسيستاء بالعقاب الذي ينتظره، إنا أعددنا للظالمين أنفسهم باختيار الكفر نارًا عظيمة أحاط بهم سورها، فلا يستطيعون فرارًا منها، وإن يطلبوا غوثًا بماء من شدة ما يلاقون من العطش يغاثوا بماء كالزيت العَكِر شديد الحرارة، يشوي وجوههم من شدة حرّه, ساء شرابًا هذا الشراب الذي يُغَاثون به، فهو لا يغني من عطش بل يزيده, ولا يطفئ اللهب الذي يَلْفَح جلودهم، وساءت النار منزلًا ينزلونه, ومقامًا يقيمون فيه.
ولما ذكر الله ما أعدّ للظالمين من عذاب ذكر ما أعدّ للمؤمنين من ثواب كريم، فقال:
30 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات قد أحسنوا عملهم فلهم ثواب عظيم، إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملًا، بل نوفيهم أجورهم كاملة غير منقوصة.
31 - أولئك الموصوفون بالإيمان وفعل الأعمال الصالحات لهم جنات إقامة يقيمون فيها أبدًا، تجري من تحت منازلهم أنهار الجنة العذبة، يزيّنون فيها بأسورة من ذهب، ويلبسون ثيابًا خضرًا من رقيق الحرير وغليظه، يتكئون على الأسرة المزيّنة بالستائر الجميلة، حَسُن الثواب ثوابهم، وحَسُنت الجنة منزلًا ومقامًا يقيمون فيه.
ولما بيّن سبحانه جزاء الظالمين وجزاء المؤمنين ضرب مثلًا لهما، فقال:
32 - واضرب -أيها الرسول- مثلًا لرجلين: كافر ومؤمن، جعلنا للكافر منهما حديقتين، وأحطنا الحديقتين بنخل، وأنبتنا في الفارغ من مساحتهما: زروعًا.
33 - فأثمرت كل حديقة ثمارها من تمر وعنب وزرع، ولم تنقص منه شيئًا، بل أعطته وافيًا كاملًا، وأجرينا بينهما نهرًا لسقيهما بيسر.
34 - وكان لصاحب الحديقتين أموال وثمار أخرى، فقال لصاحبه المؤمن وهو يخاطبه ليؤثر فيه مُغْترًا: أنا أكثر منك أموالًا، وأعز منك جانبًا، وأقوى عشيرة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضيلة صحبة الأخيار، ومجاهدة النفس على صحبتهم ومخالطتهم وإن كانوا فقراء؛ فإن في صحبتهم من الفوائد ما لا يُحْصَى.
• كثرة الذكر مع حضور القلب سبب للبركة في الأعمار والأوقات.
• قاعدتا الثواب وأساس النجاة: الإيمان مع العمل الصالح؛ لأن الله رتب عليهما الثواب في الدنيا والآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (298)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة

* 

* 
*

*35 - ودخل الكافر حديقته في صحبة المؤمن ليريه إياها وهو ظالم لنفسه بالكفر وبالعُجْب، قال الكافر: ما أظنّ أن تفنى هذه الحديقة التي تشاهدها؛ بما اتخذت لها من أسباب البقاء.
36 - وما أظن أن القيامة حادثة، إنما هي حياة مستمرة، وعلى فرض وقوعها فهذا بُعِثْت وأُرْجِعْت إلى ربي لأجدنّ بعد البعث ما أرجع إليه مما هو أفضل من حديقتي هذه، فكوني غنيًّا في الدنيا يقتضي أن أكون غنيًّا بعد البعث.
37 - قال له صاحبه المؤمن وهو يراجعه الكلام: أكفرت بالذي خلق أباك آدم من تراب، ثم خلقك أنت من المني، ثم صيّرك إنسانا ذكرًا، وعدل أعضاءك وجعلك كاملًا، فالذي قدر على ذلك كله قادر على بعثك.
38 - لكن أنا لا أقول بقولك هذا، وإنما أقول: هو الله سبحانه ربي المتفضل بنعمه علينا، ولا أشرك به أحدًا في العبادة.
39 - هلَّا حين دخلت حديقتك قلت: ما شاء الله لا قوة لأحد إلا بالله، فهو الذي يفعل ما يشاء وهو القوي، فإن كنت تراني أفقر منك وأقلّ أولادًا.
40 - فأنا أتوقع أن يعطيني الله خيرًا من حديقتك، وأن يبعث على حديقتك عذابًا من السماء، فتصبح حديقتك أرضًا لا نبات فيها تزلق فيها الأقدام لمُلوسَتها.
41 - أو يذهب ماؤها غائرًا في الأرض فلا تستطيع الوصول إليه بوسيلة، وإذا غار ماؤها فلا بقاء لها.
42 - وتَحَقَّق ما توقعه المؤمن، فأحاط الهلاك بثمار حديقة الكافر، فأصبح الكافر يقلب كفيه من شدة السيرة والندم على ما بذل في عمارتها وإصلاحها من أموال، والحديقة ساقطة على دعائمها التي تُمَدَّد عليها أغصان العنب، ويقول: يا ليتني آمنت بربي وحده، ولم أشرك معه أحدًا في العبادة.
43 - ولم تكن لهذا الكافر جماعة يمنعونه مما حل به من عقاب، وهو الذي كان يفتخر بجماعته، وما كان هو ممتنعًا من إهلاك الله لحديقته.
44 - في ذلك المقام النصرة لله وحده, هو سبحانه خيرٌ ثوابًا لأوليائه من المؤمنين، فهو يضاعف لهم الثواب، وخير عاقبةً لهم.
45 - واضرب -أيها الرسول- للمُغْتَرِّين بالدنيا مثلًا، فمثلها في زوالها وسرعة انقضائها مثل ماء مطر أنزلناه من السماء , فنبت بهذا الماء نبات الأرض وأَيْنَع، فأصبح هذا النبات متكسرًا متفتتًا، تحمل الرياح أجزاءه إلى نواح أخرى، فتعود الأرض كما كانت، وكان الله على كلّ شيء مقتدرًا، لا يعجزه شيء، فيحيي ما شاء، ويفني ما شاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• على المؤمن ألا يستكين أمام عزة الغني الكافر، وعليه نصحه وإرشاده إلى الإيمان بالله، والإقرار بوحدانيته، وشكر نعمه وأفضاله عليه.
• ينبغي لكل من أعجبه شيء من ماله أو ولده أن يضيف النعمة إلى مُولِيها ومُسْدِيها بأن يقول: ما شاءَ اللهُ لا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللهِ .. إذا أراد الله بعبد خيرًا عجل له العقوبة في الدنيا.
• جواز الدعاء بتلف مال من كان ماله سبب طغيانه وكفره وخسرانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (299)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*46 - المال والأولاد مما يُتَزَيَّن به في الحياة الدنيا, ولا نفع للمال في الآخرة إلا إن أُنْفِق فيما يرضي الله، والأعمال والأقوال المرضية عند الله خير ثوابًا من كل ما في الدنيا من زينة، وهي خير ما يؤمله الإنسان؛ لأن زينة الدنيا فانية وثواب الأعمال والأقوال المرضية عند الله باقية.
47 - واذكر يوم نُزيل الجبال من مواطنها، وترى الأرض ظاهرة لزوال ما عليها من جبال وشجر وبناء، وجمعنا جميع المخلوقات، فلم نترك منهم أحدًا إلا بعثناه.
48 - وعرض الناس على ربك صفوفًا فيحاسبهم، ويقال لهم: لقد جئتمونا فُرَادى حفاة عراة غُرْلًا كما خلقناكم أول مرة، بل زعمتم أنكم لن تبعثوا، وأنّا لن نجعل لكم زمانًا ومكانًا نجازيكم فيه على أعمالكم.
49 - وَوُضِع كتاب الأعمال، فمِنْ آخِذٍ كتابهِ بيمينه، ومن آخِذٍ إياه بشماله، وترى -أيها الإنسان- الكافرين خائفين مما فيه؛ لأنهم يعلمون ما قدموا فيه من الكفر والمعاصي، ويقولون: يا هلاكنا ومصيبتنا! ما لهذا الكتاب لا يترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة من أعمالنا إلا حفظها وعدّها, جدوا ما عملوا في حياتهم الدنيا من المعاصي مكتوبًا مثبتًا, ولا يظلم ربك -أيها الرسول- أحدًا، فلا يعاقب أحدًا من غير ذنب، ولا ينقص المطيع من أجر طاعته شيئًا.
50 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قلنا للملائكة: اسجدوا لآدم سجود تحية، فسجدوا كلهم له امتثالًا لأمر ربهم إلا إبليس كان من الجن ولم يكن من الملائكة، فأبى واستكبر عن السجود، فخرج عن طاعة ربه، أفتتخذونه -أيها الناس- هو وأولاده أولياء توالونهم من دوني وهم أعداء لكم، فكيف تتخذون أعداءكم أولياء لكم؟! بئس وقبح صنع الظالمين الذين جعلوا الشيطان وليًّا لهم بدلًا من موالاة الله تعالى.
51 - هؤلاء الذين اتخذتموهم أولياء من دوني هم عبيد أمثالكم، ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات ولا خلق الأرض حين خلقتهما، بل لم يكونوا موجودين، وما أشهدت بعضهم خلق بعض، فأنا المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير، وما كنت متخذ المضلين من شياطين الإنس والجن أعوانًا، فأنا غني عن الأعوان.
52 - واذكر لهم -أيها الرسول- يوم القيامة إذ يقول الله للذين أشركوا به في الدنيا: ادعوا شركائي الذين زعمتم أنهم شركاء لي لعلهم ينصرونكم، فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لدعائهم ولم ينصروهم، وجعلنا بين العابدين والمعبودين مَهْلكًا يشتركون فيه، وهو نار جهنم.
53 - وعاين المشركون النار، فأيقنوا تمام اليقين أنهم واقعون فيها, ولم يجدوا عنها مكانًا ينصرفون إليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• على العبد الإكثار من الباقيات الصالحات، وهي كل عمل صالح من قول أو فعل يبقى للآخرة.
• على العبد تذكر أهوال القيامة، والعمل لهذا اليوم حتى ينجو من أهواله، وينعم بجنة الله ورضوانه.
• كَرَّم الله تعالى أبانا آدم عليه السلام والجنس البشري بأجمعه بأمره الملائكة أن تسجد له في بدء الخليقة سجود تحية وتكريم.
• في الآيات الحث على اتخاذ الشيطان عدوًّا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (300)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*54 - ولقد بيّنا ونوّعنا في هذا القرآن المنزل على محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الكثير من أنواع الأمثال ليتذكروا ويتّعظوا، لكن الإنسان -وخاصة الكافر- أكثر شيء يظهر منه المجادلة بغير الحق.
55 - وما حال بين الكفار المعاندين وبين الإيمان بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ربه، بينهم وبين طلب المغفرة من الله لذنوبهم نَقْص البيان، فقد ضُرِبت لهم الأمثلة في القرآن، وجاءتهم الحجج الواضحة، وإنما منعهم طلبهم -بتعَنُّت- إيقاع عذاب الأمم السابقة عليهم، ومعاينة العذاب الذي وعدوا به.
56 - وما نبعث من نبعث من رسلنا إلا مبشرين أهل الإيمان والطاعة، ومخوّفين أهل الكفر والعصيان، وليس لهم تسلّط على القلوب بحملها على الهداية، ويخاصم الذين كفروا بالله الرسل مع وضوح الدليل لهم؛ ليزيلوا بباطلهم الحق المنزل على محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وصَيَّروا القرآن وما خُوفوا به أُضْحوكة وسخرية.
57 - ولا أحد أشد ظلمًا ممن ذُكِّر بآيات ربه، فلم يَعْبأ بما فيها من وعيد بالعذاب، وأعرض عن الاتعاظ بها، ونسي ما قدّم في حياته الدنيا من الكفر والمعاصي ولم يتب منها، إنا جعلنا على قلوب من هذا وصفهم أغطية تمنعها من فهم القرآن، وفي آذانهم صمَمًا عنه، فلا يسمعونه سماع قبول, وإن تدعهم إلى الإيمان فلن يستجيبوا لما تدعوهم إليه أبدًا ما دامت على قلوبهم أغطية، وفي آذانهم صَمَم.
58 - ولئلا يَتَشَوَّف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى معاجلة المكذبين به بالعذاب قال الله له: وربك -أيها الرسول- الغفور لذنوب عباده التائبين، ذو الرحمة التي وسعت كل شيء، ومن رحمته أنه يمهل العصاة لعلهم يتوبون إليه، فلو أنه تعالى يعاقب هؤلاء المعرضين لعجّل لهم العذاب في الحياة الدنيا، لكنه حليم رحيم، أخر عنهم العذاب ليتوبوا، بل لهم مكان وزمان محددان يجازون فيه على كفرهم وإعراضهم إن لم يتوبوا، لن يجدوا من دونه ملجأ يلجئون إليه.
59 - وتلك القرى الكافرة القريبة منكم مثل قرى قوم هود وصالح وشعيب أهلكناهم حين ظلموا أنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي، وجعلنا لإهلاكهم وقتًا محددا.
60 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال موسى عليه السلام لخادمه يوشع بن نون: لا أزال أسير حتى أصل ملتقى البحرين، أو أسير زمنًا طويلًا إلى أن ألقى العبد الصالح، فأتعلم منه.
61 - فسارا، فلما وصلا ملتقى البحرين نسيا سمكتهما التي اتخذاها زادًا لهما، فأحيا الله السمكة، واتخذت طريقًا في البحر مثل السِّرْداب، لا يلتئم الماء معه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظمة القرآن وجلالته وعمومه؛ لأن فيه كل طريق موصل إلى العلوم النافعة، والسعادة الأبدية، وكل طريق يعصم من الشر.
• من حكمة الله ورحمته أن تقييضه المبطلين المجادلين الحق بالباطل من أعظم الأسباب إلى وضوح الحق، وتبيُّن الباطل وفساده.
• في الآيات من التخويف لمن ترك الحق بعد علمه أن يحال بينهم وبينه، ولا يتمكن منه بعد ذلك، ما هو أعظم مُرَهِّب وزاجر عن ذلك.
• فضيلة العلم والرحلة في طلبه، واغتنام لقاء الفضلاء والعلماء وإن بعدت أقطارهم.
• الحوت يطلق على السمكة الصغيرة والكبيرة ولم يرد في القرآن لفظ السمك، وإنما ورد الحوت والنون واللحم الطبري.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (301)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة

*
 

*62 - فلما تعديا ذلك المكان، قال موسى عليه السلام لخادمه: آتنا طعام الغُدوة، لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا تعبًا شديدًا.
63 - قال الغلام: أرأيت ما حصل حين التجأنا إلى الصخرة؟! فإني نسيت أن أذكر لك أمر الحوت، وما أنساني أن أذكره لك إلا الشيطان، فقد حَيِيَ الحوت، واتخذ له طريقًا في البحر يحمل على التعجب.
64 - قال موسى عليه السلام لخادمه: ذلك ما كنا نريد، فهو علامة مكان العبد الصالح، فرجعا يتتبَّعان آثار أقدامهما؛ لئلا يضيعا عن الطريق حتى انتهيا إلى الصخرة، ومنها إلى مدخل الحوت.
65 - فلما وصلا مكان فَقْد الحوت وجدا عنده عبدًا من عبادنا الصالحين (وهو الخَضِر عليه السلام)، أعطيناه رحمة من عندنا، وعلمناه من عندنا علمًا لا يطّلع عليه الناس، وهو ما تضمنته هذه القصة.
66 - قال له موسى في تواضع وتلطّف: هل أتّبعك على أن تعلّمني مما علمك الله من العلم ما هو رشاد إلى الحق؟
67 - قال الخَضِر: إنك لن تُطِيق الصبر على ما تراه من علمي؛ لأنه لا يوافق ما لديك من علم.
68 - وكيف تصبر على ما ترى من الأفعال التي لا تعلم وجه الصواب فيها؛ لأنك تحكم فيها بمبلغ علمك؟!
69 - قال موسى: ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرًا على ما أرى منك من أفعال، ملتزمًا بطاعتك، لا أعصي لك أمرا أمرتني به.
70 - قال الخَضِر لموسى: إن اتبعتني، فلا تسألني عن شيء مما تشاهدني أقوم به حتى أكون أنا البادئ بتبيين وجهه.
71 - فلما اتفقا على ذلك انطلقا إلى ساحل البحر حتى لقيا سفينة، فركبا فيها دون أجرةٍ تَكْرِمة للخَضِر، فخرق الخَضر السفينة بقَلْع لوح من ألواحها، فقال له موسى: أخرقت السفينة التي حملَنا أهلُها فيها بغير أجرة رجاء أن تُغْرِق أهلها؟! لقد أتيت أمرًا عظيمًا.
72 - قال الخَضِر لموسى: ألم أقل: إنك لن تطيق معي صبرًا على ما ترى مني؟!
73 - قال موسى عليه السلام للخَضِر: لا تؤاخذني بسبب تركي لعهدك نسيانا, ولا تضيّق عليّ وتُشدد في صحبتك.
74 - فانطلقا بعد نزولهما من السفينة يمشيان على الساحل، فأبصرا غلامًا لم يبلغ الحلم يلعب مع غلمان، فقتله الخَضِر، فقال له موسى: أقتلت نفسًا طاهرة لم تبلغ الحلم دونما ذنب؟! لقد أتيت أمرًا مُنْكَرًا!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• استحباب كون خادم الإنسان ذكيًّا فطنًا كَيِّسًا ليتم له أمره الذي يريده.
• أن المعونة تنزل على العبد على حسب قيامه بالمأمور به، وأن الموافق لأمر الله يُعان ما لا يُعان غيره.
• التأدب مع المعلم، وخطاب المتعلم إياه ألطف خطاب.
• النسيان لا يقتضي المؤاخذة، ولا يدخل تحت التكليف، ولا يتعلق به حكم.
• تعلم العالم الفاضل للعلم الذي لم يَتَمَهَّر فيه ممن مهر فيه، وإن كان دونه في العلم بدرجات كثيرة.
• إضافة العلم وغيره من الفضائل لله تعالى, والإقرار بذلك، وشكر الله عليها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (302)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة
*


*75 - قال الخَضِر لموسى عليه السلام: إني كنت قلت لك: إنك -يا موسى- لن تستطيع الصبر على ما أقوم به من أمر.
76 - قال موسى عليه السلام: إن سألت عن شيء بعد هذه المرة ففارقني، فقد وصلت إلى الغاية التي تُعْذَر فيها على ترك مصاحبتي؛ لكوني خالفت أمرك ثلاث مرات.
77 - فسارا حتى إذا جاءا أهل قرية طلبا من أهلها طعامًا, فامتنع أهل القرية من إطعامهما، وتأدية حق الضيافة إليهما، فوجدا في القرية حائطًا مائلًا قارب أن يسقط وينهدم، فسواه الخَضِر حتى استقام، فقال موسى عليه السلام للخَضِر: لو شئت اتخاذ أجر على إصلاحه لاتخذته؛ لحاجتنا إليه بعد امتناعهم من ضيافتنا.
78 - الخَضِر لموسى: هذا الاعتراض على عدم أخذي أجرًا على إقامة الحائط هو محل الفراق بيني وبينك، سأخبرك بتفسير ما لم تستطع أن تصبر عليه مما شاهدتني قمت به.
79 - أما السفينة التي أنكرت عليَّ خرقها؛ فكانت لضعفاء يعملون عليها في البحر لا يستطيعون الدفع عنها، فأردت أن تفسير معيبة بما أحدثته فيها؛ حتى لا يستولي عليها ملك كان أمامهم يأخذ كل سفينة صالحة كرهًا من أصحابها، ويترك كل سفينة معيبة.
80 - وأما الغلام الذي أنكرت عليّ قتله فكان أبواه مؤمنَين، وكان هو في علم الله كافرًا، فخفنا إن بلغ أن يحملهما على الكفر باللهِ والطغيان من فرط محبتهما له، أو من فرط حاجتهما إليه.
81 - فأردنا أن يعوّضهما الله ولدًا خيرًا منه دينًا وصلاحًا وطهارة من الذنوب، وأقرب رحمة بوالديه منه.
82 - وأما الحائط الذي أصلحته وأنكرت عليّ إصلاحه فكان لصغيرين في المدينة التي جئناها قد مات أبوهما، وكان تحت الحائط مال مدفون لهما, وكان أبو هذين الصغيرين صالحًا، فأراد ربك -يا موسى- أن يبلغا من الرشد ويكبرا، ويخرجا مالهما المدفون من تحته؛ إذ لو سقط الحائط الآن لانكشف مالهما وتعرّض للضياع، وكان هذا التدبير رحمة من ربك بهما، وما فعلته من اجتهادي؛ ذلك تفسير ما لم تستطع الصبر عليه.
ولما ذكر الله قصة الخَضِر ذكر قصة ذي القرنين؛ لما بينهما من ترابط؛ إذ إن كلًّا منهما سعى لحماية "الضعفاء" فقال:
83 - ويسألك -أيها الرسول- المشركون واليهود مُمْتحِنين عن خبر صاحب القرنين، قل: سأتلو عليكم من خبره جزءًا تعتبرون به وتتذكرون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب الثاني والتثبت وعدم المبادرة إلى الحكم على الشيء.
• أن الأمور تجري أحكامها على ظاهرها، وتُعَلق بها الأحكام الدنيوية في الأموال والدماء وغيرها.
• يُدْفَع الشر الكبير بارتكاب الشر الصغير, ويُرَاعَى أكبر المصلحتين بتفويت أدناهما.
• ينبغي للصاحب ألا يفارق صاحبه ويترك صحبته حتى يُعْتِبَه ويُعْذِر منه.
• استعمال الأدب مع الله تعالى في الألفاظ بنسبة الخير إليه وعدم نسبة الشر إليه .. أن العبد الصالح يحفظه الله في نفسه وفي ذريته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (303)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*84 - إنا مَكَّنا له في الأرض، وأعطيناه من كل شيء يتعلق به مطلوبُه طريقًا يتوصل به إلى مراده.
85 - فأخذ بما أعطيناه من الوسائل والطرق للتوصل إلى مطلوبه، فاتجه غربًا.
86 - وسار في الأرض حتى إذا وصل إلى نهاية الأرض من جهة مغرب الشمس رآها كأنها تغرب في عين حارة ذات طين أسود، ووجد عند مغرب الشمس قومًا كفارًا، قلنا له على سبيل التخيير: يا صاحب القرنين، إما أن تُعَذِّب هؤلاء. بالقتل أو بغيره، وإما أن تُحْسِن إليهم.
87 - قال صاحب القرنين: أما من أشرك بالله وأصرَّ على ذلك بعد دعوتنا له إلى عبادة الله فسنعاقبه بالقتل في الدنيا، ثم يرجع إلى ربه يوم القيامة فيعذبه عذابًا فظيعًا.
88 - وأما من آمن منهم بالله وعمل عملًا صالحًا فله الجنة؛ جزاءً من ربه على إيمانه وعمله الصالح، وسنقول له من أمرنا ما فيه رفق ولين.
89 - ثم اتبع طريقًا غير طريقه الأولى متجهًا إلى جهة شروق الشمس.
90 - وسار حتى إذا وصل إلى الموضع الذي تطلع عليه الشمس، وجد الشمس تطلع على أقوام لم نجعل لهم من دون الشمس ما يقيهم من البيوت ومن ظلال الأشجار.
91 - كذلك أمْر صاحب القرنين، وقد أحاط علمنا بتفاصيل ما لديه من القوة والسلطان.
92 - ثم اتبع طريقًا غير الطريقين الأوليين معترضًا بين المشرق والمغرب.
93 - وسار حتى وصل ثغرة بين جبلين فوجد من قِبَلِهما قومًا لا يكادون يفهمون كلام غيرهم.
94 - قالوا: يا ذا القرنين، إن يأجوج ومأجوج (يعنون أمتين عظيمتين من بني آدم) مفسدون في الأرض بما يقومون به من القتل وغيره، فهل نجعل لك مالًا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم حاجزًا؟
95 - قال ذو القرنين: ما رزقنيه ربي من الملك والسلطان خير لي مما تعطونني من مال، فأعينوني برجال وآلات أجعل بينكم وبينهم حاجزا.
96 - أحْضِروا قِطَع الحديد، فأحضروها فطفق يبني بها بين الجبلين، حتى إذا ساواهما ببنائه قال للعمال: أشعلوا النار على هذه القطع، حتى إذا احمرت قطع الحديد قال: أحضروا نحاسًا أصبّه عليه.
97 - فما استطاع يأجوج ومأجوج أن يعلوَا عليه لارتفاعه، وما استطاعوا أن يثقبوه من أسفله لصلابته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أن ذا القرنين أحد الملوك المؤمنين الذين ملكوا الدنيا وسيطروا على أهلها، فقد آتاه الله ملكًا واسعًا، ومنحه حكمة وهيبة وعلمًا نافعًا.
• من واجب الملك أو الحاكم أن يقوم بحماية الخلق في حفظ ديارهم، وإصلاح ثغورهم من أموالهم.
• أهل الصلاح والإخلاص يحرصون على إنجاز الأعمال ابتغاء وجه الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (304)
(سُوُرَة الكهف)
مَكِيَّة

*


*98 - قال ذو القرنين: هذا السد رحمة من ربي يحول بين يأجوج ومأجوج وبين الإفساد في الأرض, ويمنعهم منه, فإذا جاء الوقت الذي حدده الله لخروجهم قبل قيام الساعة صيره مستويًا بالأرض, وكان وعبد الله بتسويته بالأرض وبخروج يأجوج ومأجوج ثابتًا لا خُلْف فيه.
99 - وتركنا بعض الخلق وآخر الزمان يضطربون ويختلطون ببعض، ونفِخ في الصور فجمعنا الخلق كله للحساب والجزاء.
100 - وأظهرنا جهنم للكافرين إظهارًا لا لبس معه ليشاهدوها عيانا.
101 - أظهرناها للكافرين الذين كانوا في الدنيا عميًا عن ذكر الله؛ لما على أعينهم من حجاب مانع من ذلك، ,كانوا لا يستطيعون سمع آيات الله سماع قبول.
102 - أفظنّ الذين كفروا بالله أن يجعلوا عبادي من ملائكة ورسل وشياطين معبودين من دوني؟! إنا هيأنا جهنم للكافرين منزلًا لإقامتهم.
103 - قل -أيها الرسول-: هل نخبركم -أيها الناس- بأعظم الناس خسرانًا لعمله؟
104 - الذين يرون يوم القيامة أن سعيهم الذي كانوا يسعونه في الدنيا قد ضاع، وهم يظنون أنهم محسنون في سعيهم، وسينتفعون بأعمالهم، والواقع خلاف ذلك.
105 - أولئك هم الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم الدالة على توحيده، وكفروا بلقائه، فبطلت أعمالهم لكفرهم بها، فلا يكون لهم يوم القيامة قدر عند الله.
106 - ذلك الجزاء المُعَدّ لهم هو جهنم؛ لكفرهم بالله، واتخاذهم آياتي المنزلة ورسلي سخرية.
ولما ذكر الله جزاء الكافرين ذكر جزاء المؤمنين، فقال:

107 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات كانت لهم أعلى الجنان منزلًا لإكرامهم.
108 - ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لا يطلبون عنها تحوّلًا؛ لأنها لا يدانيها جزاء.
109 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إن كلمات ربي كثيرة، فلو كان البحر حِبْرًا لها تكتب به لانتهى ماء البحر قبل أن تنتهي كلماته سبحانه، ولو أتينا ببحور أخرى لنفدت أيضًا.
110 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إنما أنا بشر مثلكم، يُوحَى إليّ أنّ معبودكم بحق معبود واحد لا شريك له، وهو الله، فمن كان يخاف لقاء ربه فليعمل عملًا موافقًا لشرعه، مخلصًا فيه لربه، ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات البعث والحشر بجمع الجن والإنس في ساحات القيامة بالنفخة الثانية في الصور.
• أن أشد الناس خسارة يوم القيامة هم الذين ضل سعيهم في الدنيا، وهم يظنون أنهم يحسنون صنعًا في عبادة من سوى الله.
• لا يمكن حصر كلمات الله تعالى وعلمه وحكمته وأسراره، ولو كانت البحار والمحيطات وأمثالها دون تحديد حبرًا يكتب به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (305)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة

*

*سورة مريم
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان مظاهر رحمة الله بأوليائه؛ كهبة الولد الصالح، وبيان تنزُّهه تعالى عن الولد والمُعين، ردًّا على المفترين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {كهيعص} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - هذا ذكر رحمة ربك بعبده زكريا عليه السلام، نقصّه عليك للاعتبار به.
3 - إذ دعا ربه سبحانه دعاء خفيًّا ليكون أقرب إلى الإجابة.
4 - قال: يا رب، إني ضعفت عظامي، وكثر شيب رأسي, ولم أكن خائبًا في دعائي لك، بل كما دعوتك أجبتني.
5 - وإني خفت قرابتي ألا يقوموا بعد موتي بحق الدين لانشغالهم بالدنيا، وكانت امرأتي عقيمًا لا تلد، فأعطني من عندك ولدًا مُعِينًا.
6 - يرث النبوّة عني، ويرثها من آل يعقوب عليه السلام، وصيِّره -يا رب- مرضيًّا في دينه وخلقه وعلمه.
7 - فاستجاب الله دعاءه, وناداه: يا زكريا، إنا نخبرك بما يسرّك، فقد أجبنا دعاءك، وأعطيناك غلامًا اسمه يحيى، لم نجعل لغيره من قبله هذا الاسم.
8 - قال زكريا متعجبًا من قدرة الله: كيف يولد لي ولد وامرأتي عقيم لا تلد، وقد بلغت نهاية العمر من الكبر وضعف العظام؟!
9 - قال المَلَك: الأمر كما قلت من أن امرأتك لا تلد، وأنك قد بلغت نهاية العمر من الكبر وضعف العظام، لكن ربك قال: خلْق ربك ليحيى من أمّ عاقر ومن أب بلغ نهاية العمر سهْل، وقد خلقتك -يا زكريا- من قبل ذلك ولم تكن شيئًا يذكر؛ لأنك كنت عدمًا.
10 - قال زكريا عليه السلام: يا رب، اجعل لي علامة أطمئنّ بها تدل على حصول ما بشّرتني به الملائكة، قال: علامتك على حصول ما بُشِّرتَ به ألا تستطيع كلام الناس ثلاث ليال من غير علة، بل أنت صحيح معافى.
11 - فخرج زكريا على قومه من مصلّاه، فأشار إليهم من غير كلام: أن سبّحوا الله سبحانه أول النهار وآخره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الضعف والعجز من أحب وسائل التوسل إلى الله؛ لأنه يدل على التَّبَرُؤِ من الحول والقوة، وتعلق القلب بحول الله وقوته.
• يستحب للمرء أن يذكر في دعائه نعم الله تعالى عليه، وما يليق بالخضوع.
• الحرص على مصلحة الدين وتقديمها على بقية المصالح.
• تستحب الأسماء ذات المعاني الطيبة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (306)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة

*


*12 - فولد له يحيى، فلما بلغ سنًّا يخاطب فيها قلنا له: يا يحيى، خذ التوراة بجدّ واجتهاد، وأعطيناه الفهم والعلم والجد والعزم وهو في سنّ الصبا.
13 - ورحمناه رحمة من عندنا، وطهّرناه من الذنوب، , وكان تقيًّا يأتمر بأوامر الله، ويجتنب نواهيه.
14 - وكان برًّا بوالديه، لطيفًا بهما، محسنًا إليهما, ولم يكن متكبّرًا عن طاعة ربه ولا طاعتهما, ولا عاصيًا لربه أو لوالديه.
15 - وسلام عليه من الله وأمان له منه يوم ولد، ويوم يموت ويخرج من هذه الحياة، ويوم يبعث حيًّا يوم القيامة، المواطن الثلاثة هي أوحش ما يمرّ به الإنسان، فإذا أمن فيها فلا خوف عليه فيما عداها.
16 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- في القرآن المنزل عليك خبر مريم عليها السلام إذ تنحّت عن أهلها، وانفردت بمكان على جهة الشرق منهم.
17 - فاتخذت لنفسها من دون قومها ساترًا يسترها حتى لا يروها حال عبادتها لربها، فبعثنا إليها جبريل عليه السلام، فتمثل لها في صورة إنسان سَوِيّ الخلقة، فخافت أنه يريدها بسوء.
18 - فلما رأته في صورة إنسان سَوِيّ الخَلْق يتّجه إليها قالت: إني أستجير بالرحمن منك أن ينالني منك سوء -يا هذا- إن كنت تقيًّا تخاف الله.
19 - قال جبريل عليه السلام: أنا لست بشرًا، إنما أنا رسول من ربك أرسلني إليك لأهب لك ولدًا طيّبًا طاهرًا.
20 - قالت مريم متعجبة: كيف يكون لي ولد ولم يقربني زوج ولا غيره، ولست زانية حتى يكون لي ولد؟!
21 - قال لها جبريل: الأمر كما ذكرت من أنك لم يمسسك زوج ولا غيره ولم تكوني زانية، لكن ربك سبحانه قال: خَلْق ولد من غير أب سهل على، وليكون الولد الموهوب لك علامة للناس على قدرة الله، ورحمة منا لك ولمن آمن به، وكان خَلْق ولدك هذا قضاء من الله مقدّرًا، مكتوبًا في اللوح المحفوظ.
22 - فحملت به بعد نفخ الملك، فتنحت به إلى مكان بعيد عن الناس.
23 - فضربها المخاض، وألجأها إلى ساق نخلة، قالت مريم عايها السلام: يا ليتني متّ قبل هذا اليوم، وكنت شيئًا لا يُذْكَر حتى لا يُظَن بي السوء.
24 - فناداها عيسى من تحت قدميها: لا تحزني، قد جعل ربك تحتك جدول ماءٍ تشربين منه.
25 - وأمسكي بجذع النخلة وهزيه تساقط عليك رطبًا طريًّا جُنيَ من ساعته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصبر على القيام بالتكاليف الشرعية مطلوب.
• علو منزلة بر الوالدين ومكانتها عند الله، فالله قرنه بشكره.
• مع كمال قدرة الله في آياته الباهرة التي أظهرها لمريم، إلا أنه جعلها تعمل بالأسباب ليصلها ثمرة النخلة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (307)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة

* 

*26 - فكلي من الرطب، واشربي من الماء، وطيبي نفسًا بمولودك ولا تحزني، فإن رأيت من الناس أحدًا فسألك عن خبر المولود فقولي له: إني أوجبت على نفسي لربي صمتًا عن الكلام، فلن أكلم اليوم أحدًا من الناس.
27 - فجاءت مريم بابنها إلى قومها تحمله، قال لها قومها مستنكرين: يا مريم، لقد جئت أمرًا عظيمًا مفترى، حيث جئت بولد من غير أب.
28 - يا شبيهة هارون في العبادة (وهو رجل صالح ما كان أبوك زانيًا، ولا كانت أمك زانية، فأنت من بيت طاهر معروف بالصلاح، فكيف تأتين بولد من غير أب؟!
29 - فأشارت إلى ابنها عيسى عليه السلام وهو في المهد، فقال لها قومها متعجبين: كيف نكلّم صبيًّا وهو في المهد؟!
30 - قال عيسى عليه السلام: إني عبد الله، أعطاني الإنجيل، وجعلني نبيًّا من أنبيائه.
31 - وجعلني كثير النفع للعباد أينما كنت، وأمرني بأداء الصلاة وإعطاء الزكاة طيلة حياتي.
32 - وجعلني برًّا بأمي، ولم يجعلني متكبرًا عن طاعة ربي، ولا عاصيًا له.
33 - والأمان من الشيطان وأعوانه عليّ يوم ميلادي ويوم موتي ويوم بعثي حيًّا يوم القيامة، فلم يتخبّطْني الشيطان في هذه المواقف الثلاثة الموحشة.
34 - ذلك الموصوف بتلك الصفات هو عيسى بن مريم، وهذا الكلام هو قول الحق فيه لا ما يقوله الضالّون الذين يشكّون في أمره ويختلفون.
35 - ما ينبغي لله أن يتخذ من ولد، تقدس عن ذلك وتنزّه، إذا أراد أمرًا، فإنما يكفيه سبحانه أن يقول لذلك الأمر: (كن)، فيكون لا محالة، فمن كان كذلك فهو مُنَزَّه عن الولد.
36 - وإن الله سبحانه هو ربي وهو ربكم جميعًا، فأخلصوا له العبادة وحده، هذا الذي ذكرت لكم هو الطريق المستقيم الموصل إلى مرضاة الله.
37 - فاختلف المختلفون في شأن عيسى عليه السلام فصاروا أحزابًا متفرقين من بين قومه، فآمن به بعضهم وقالوا: هو رسول، وكفر به آخرون كاليهود، كما غلا فيه طوائف فقال بعضهم: هو الله، وقال آخرون: هو ابن الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك، فويل للمختلفين في شأنه من شهود يوم القيامة العظيم بما فيه من مشاهد وحساب وعقاب.
38 - ما أسمعهم يومئذ وما أبصرهم، سمعوا حين لم ينفعهم السمع، وأبصروا حين لم ينفعهم البصر، لكنِ الظالمون في الحياة الدنيا في ضلال واضح عن الصراط المستقيم، فلا يستعدّون للآخرة حتى تأتيهم بغتة وهم على ظلمهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في أمر مريم بالسكوت عن الكلام دليل على فضيلة الصمت في بعض المواطن .. لا يجوز نذر الصمت في شرعنا.
• أن ما أخبر به القرآن عن كيفية خلق عيسى هو الحق القاطع الذي لا شك فيه، وكل ما عداه من تقولات باطل لا يليق بالرسل.
• في الدنيا يكون الكافر أصم وأعمى عن الحق، ولكنه سيبصر ويسمع في الآخرة إذا رأى العذاب، ولن ينفعه ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (308)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة
*


*39 - وأنذر -أيها الرسول- الناس يوم الندامة حين يندم المسيء على إساءته، والمحسن على عدم استكثاره من الطاعة، إذ طويت صحف العباد، وفرغ من حسابهم، وصار كلٌّ إلى ما قدّم، وهم في حياتهم الدنيا مُغْتَرُّون بها, لاهون عن الآخرة، وهم لا يؤمنون بيوم القيامة.
40 - إنا نحن الباقون بعد فناء الخلائق، نرث الأرض، ونرث من عليها لفنائهم وبقائنا بعدهم، وملكنا لهم، وتصرّفنا فيهم بما نشاء، وإلينا وحدنا يرجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
41 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- في القرآن المنزّل عليك خبر إبراهيم عليه السلام، إنه كان كثير الصدق والتصديق بآيات الله، ونبيًّا من عند الله.
42 - إذ قال لأبيه آزر: يا أبت؛ لِمَ تعبد من دون الله صنمًا لا يسمع دعاءك إنْ دعوْتَه، ولا يبصر عبادتك إن عبدته، ولا يكشف عنك ضرًّا, ولا يجلب لك نفعًا؟!
43 - يا أبت، إني قد جاءني من العلم عن طريق الوحي ما لم يأتك، فاتّبعني أرشدك إلى طريق مستقيم.
44 - يا أبت، لا تعبد الشيطان بطاعتك له، إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عاصيًا، حيث أمره بالسجود لآدم فلم يسجد.
45 - يا أبت، إني أخاف أن يصيبك عذاب من الرحمن إن متّ على كفرك، فتكون قرينًا له في العذاب لموالاتك له.
46 - قال آزر لابنه إبراهيم عليه السلام: أمعرضٌ أنت عن أصنامي التي أعبدها يا إبراهيم؟! لئن لم تكفّ عن سبّ أصنامي لأرمينّك بالحجارة، وفارقني زمانًا طويلًا فلا تكلّمني، ولا تجتمع معي.
47 - قال إبراهيم عليه السلام لأبيه: سلام عليك مني، لا ينالك ما تكره مني، سأطلب لك المغفرة من ربي والهداية، إنه سبحانه كان كثير اللطف بي.
48 - وأفارقكم وأفارق معبوداتكم التي تعبدونها من دون الله، وأدعو ربي وحده لا أشرك به شيئًا، عسى ألا يمنعني إذا دعوته، فأكون بدعائه شَقيًّا.
49 - فلما تركهم وترك آلهتهم التي يعبدونها من دون الله، عوّضناه عن فقد أهله فوهبنا له ابنه إسحاق، ووهبنا له حفيده يعقوب، وكل واحد منهما جعلناه نبيًّا.
50 - وأعطيناهم من رحمتنا مع النبوة خيرًا كثيرًا، وجعلنا لهم ثناءً حسنًا مستمرا على ألسنة العباد.
51 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- في القرآن المنزل عليك خبر موسى عليه السلام، إنه كان مختارًا مصطفى، وكان رسولًا نبيًّا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لما كان اعتزال إبراهيم لقومه مشتركًا فيه مع سارة، ناسب أن يذكر هبتهما المشتركة وحفيدهما، ثم جاء ذكر إسماعيل مستقلًا مع أن الله وهبه إياه قبل إسحاق.
• التأدب واللطف والرفق في محاورة الوالدين واختيار أفضل الأسماء في مناداتهما.
• المعاصي تمنع العبد من رحمة الله، وتغلق عليه أبوابها، كما أن الطاعة أكبر الأسباب لنيل رحمته.
• وعبد الله كل محسن أن ينشر له ثناءً صادقًا بحسب إحسانه، وإبراهيم عليه السلام وذريته من أئمة المحسنين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (309)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة
*


*52 - وناديناه من جانب الجبل الأيمن بالنسبة لموقع موسى عليه السلام، وقرّبناه مناجيًا، حيث أسمعه الله كلامه.
53 - وأعطيناه -من رحمتنا وإنعامنا عليه- أخاه هارون عليه السلام نبيًّا؛ استجابة لدعائه حين سأل ربه ذلك.
54 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- في القرآن المنزل عليك خبر إسماعيل عليه السلام، إنه كان صادق الوعد، لا يَعِدُ وعدًا إلا وَفَى به، وكان رسولًا نبيًّا.
55 - وكان يأمر أهله بإقامة الصلاة، وبإعطاء الزكاة, وكان عند ربه مرضيًّا.
56 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- في القرآن المنزل عليك خبر إدريس عليه السلام, إنه كان كثير الصدق والتصديق بآيات ربه، وكان نبيًّا من أنبياء الله.
57 - ورفعنا ذكره بما أعطيناه من النبوة، فكان عالي المنزلة.
58 - أولئك المذكورون في هذه السورة ابتداءً بزكريا وختامًا بإدريس عليه السلام، هم الذين أنعم الله عليهم بالنبوة من أبناء آدم عليه السلام، ومن أبناء من حملنا في السفينة مع نوح عليه السلام، ومن أبناء إبراهيم وأبناء يعقوب عليه السلام، وممن وفقنا للهداية إلى الإِسلام، واصطفيناهم وجعلناهم أنبياء، كانوا إذا سمعوا آيات الله تقرأ سجدوا لله باكين من خشيته.
59 - فجاء من بعد هؤلاء الأنبياء المصطفين أتباع سوء وضلال، ضيعوا الصلاة، فلم يأتوا بها على الوجه المطلوب، وارتكبوا ما تشتهيه أنفسهم من المعاصي كالزنى، فسوف يلقون شرًّا في جهنم وخيبة.
60 - إلا من تاب من تقصيره وتفريطه، وآمن بالله وعمل عملًا صالحًا فأولئك الموصوفون بهذه الصفات يدخلون الجنة، ولا ينقصون من أجور أعمالهم شيئًا ولو قلّ.
61 - جنات إقامة واستقرار التي وعد الرحمن عباده الصالحين بالغيب أن يدخلهم فيها، وهم لم يروها فآمنوا بها، فوعْد الله بالجنة -وإن كان غيبًا- آت لا محالة.
62 - لا يسمعون فيها فضولًا, ولا كلامَ فحش، بل يسمعون سلام بعضهم على بعض، وسلام الملائكة عليهم، ويأتيهم ما يشتهون من الطعام فيها صباحًا ومساءً.
63 - هذه الجنّة الموصوفة بهذه الصفات هي التي نورثها من عبادنا من كان ممتثلًا للأوامر، مجتنبًا للنواهي.
ولما ذكر سبحانه ثواب المتقين ذكر أن التقوى هي الوقوف مع أمره، فقال:

64 - وقيل -يا جبريل- لمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: إن الملائكة لا تتنزل من تلقاء أنفسها، وإنما تتنزّل بأمر الله، لله ما نستقبله من أمر الآخرة، وما خلّفناه من أمر الدنيا، وما بين الدنيا والآخرة, وما كان ربك -أيها الرسول- ناسيًا شيئًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حاجة الداعية دومًا إلى أنصار يساعدونه في دعوته.
• إثبات صفة الكلام لله تعالى.
• صدق الوعد محمود، وهو من خلق النبيين والمرسلين، وضده وهو الخُلْف مذموم.
• إن الملائكة رسل الله بالوحي لا تنزل على أحد من الأنبياء والرسل من البشر إلا بأمر الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (310)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة
*


*65 - خالق السماوات وخالق الأرض، ومالكهما ومدبر أمرهما، وخالق ما بينهما ومالكه ومدبره، فاعبده وحده، فهو المستحق للعبادة، واثبت على عبادته، فليس له مثيل ولا نظير يشاركه في العبادة.
66 - ويقول الكافر المنكر للبعث؛ استهزاء: أإذا متّ فإني سوف أخرج من قبري حيًّا حياة ثانية؟! إن هذا لبعيد.
67 - أَوَلا يتذكر هذا المنكر للبعث أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يكن شيئًا؟! فيستدلّ بالخلق الأول على الخلق الثاني، مع أن الخلق الثاني أسهل وأيسر.
68 - فوربّك -أيها الرسول- لنخرجنّهم من قبورهم إلى المحشر مصحوبين بشياطينهم الذين أضلّوهم، ثم لنسوقنّهم إلى أبواب جهنم أذلاء، باركين على ركبهم.
69 - ثم لنجذبنّ بشدة وعنف من كل طائفة من طوائف الضلال أشدهم عصيانًا، وهم قادتهم.
70 - ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أحقّ بدخول النار ومقاساة حرّها ومعاناته.
71 - وما منكم -أيها الناس- أحد إلا سيعبر فوق الصراط المضروب على متن جهنم، كان هذا العبور قضاء مُبْرَمًا قضاه الله، فلا رادّ لقضائه.
72 - ثم بعد هذا العبور على الصراط نسلّم الذين اتقوا ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ونترك الظالمين باركين على ركبهم، لا يستطيعون الفرار منها.
73 - وإذا تُقْرأ على الناس آياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا واضحات قال الكفار للمؤمنين: أيُّ فريقينا خير إقامة ومسكنا، وأحسن مجلسًا ومجتمعًا: فريقنا أم فريقكم؟!
74 - وما أكثر الأمم التي أهلكناها قبل هؤلاء الكفار المفتخرين بما هم فيه من تفوّق مادي، هي أحسن منهم أموالًا، وأحسن منظرًا لنفاسة ثيابهم، وتنعّم أبدانهم.
75 - قل -أيها الرسول-: من كان يتخبّط في ضلاله فسيمهله الرحمن حتى يزداد ضلالًا، حتى إذا عاينوا ما كانوا يوعدون به من العذاب المعجل في الدنيا، أو المؤجَّل يوم القيامة فسيعلمون حينئذ من هو شر منزلًا وأقل ناصرا، أهو فريقهم أم فريق المؤمنين؟
76 - ومقابل الإمهال أو لئك حتى يزدادوا ضلالًا، يزيد الله الذين اهتدوا إيمانًا وطاعة، والأعمال الصالحات المؤدّية إلى السعادة الأبدية أنفع عند ربك -أيها الرسول- جزاء، وخير عاقبة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• على المؤمنين الاشتغال بما أمروا به والاستمرار عليه في حدود المستطاع.
• وورد جميع الخلائق عَلى النار -أي: المرور على الصراط، لا الدخول في النار- أمر واقع لا محالة.
• أن معايير الدين ومفاهيمه الصحيحة تختلف عن تصورات الجهلة والعوام.
• من كان غارقًا في الضلالة متأصلًا في الكفر يتركه الله في طغيان جهله وكفره، حتى يطول اغترار، فيكون ذلك أشد لعقابه.
• يثبّت الله المؤمنين على الهدى، ويزيدهم توفيقًا ونصرة، وينزل من الآيات ما يكون سببًا لزيادة اليقين مجازاةً لهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (311)
(سُوُرَة مريم)
مَكِيَّة

*
 

*77 - أفرأيت -أيها الرسول- الذي كفر بحججنا، وأنكر وعيدنا، وقال: إن متّ، وبعثت لأعطَينّ مالًا كثيرًا وأولادًا.
78 - أَعَلِم الغيب فقال ما قال عن بينة؟! أم جعل عند ربه عهدًا ليدخلنّه الجنة، ويعطينه مالًا وأولادًا؟!
79 - ليس الأمر كما زعم، سنكتب ما يقوله وما يعمله، ونزيده عذابًا فوق عذابه لما يدّعيه من الباطل.
80 - ونرث ما تركه من مال وولد بعد إهلاكنا له، ويجيئنا يوم القيامة فردًا قد سلب منه ما كان يتمتّع به من مال ومن جاء.
81 - واتّخذ المشركون لهم معبودين من دون الله؛ ليكونوا لهم ظهيرًا ومعينًا ينتصرون بهم.
82 - ليس الأمر كما زعموا، فهذه المعبودات التي يعبدونها من دون الله ستجحد عبادة المشركين لها يوم القيامة، وتتبرأ منهم، وتكون لهم أعداء.
83 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- أنا بعثنا الشياطين، وسلطناهم على الكفار تهيجهم إلى فعل المعاصي والصد عن دين الله تهييجًا؟
84 - فلا تعجل -أيها الرسول- بطلب الله أن يعجّل هلاكهم، إنما نحصي أعمارهم إحصاء، حتى إذا انتهى وقت إمهالهم عاقبناهم بما يستحقّون.
85 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم القيامة يوم نجمع المتقين ربهم -بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه- إلى ربهم وفدًا مكرمين مُعَزَّزين.
86 - ونسوق الكفار إلى جهنم عطاشًا.
87 - لا يملك هؤلاء الكفار الشفاعة لبعضهم إلا من اتّخذ عند الله في الدنيا عهدًا بالإيمان به وبرسله.
88 - وقال اليهود والنصارى وبعض المشركين: اتخذ الرحمن ولدًا.
89 - لقد جئتم -أيها القائلون بهذا- شيئًا عظيمًا.
90 - تكاد السماوات تتشقّق من هذا القول المنكر، وتكاد الأرض تتصاع، وتكاد الجبال تسقط منهدمة.
91 - كل ذلك من أجل أن نسبوا للرحمن ولدًا، تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًّا كبيرًا.
92 - وما يستقيم أن يتخذ الرحمن ولدًا لتنزّهه عن ذلك.
93 - إن كل من في السماوات من الملائكة والإنس والجن إلا يأتي ربه يوم القيامة خاضعًا.
94 - لقد أحاط بهم علمًا، وعدهم عدًّا، فلا يخفى عليه منهم شيء.
95 - وكل واحد منهم يأتيه يوم القيامة منفردًا لا ناصر له ولا مال.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تدل الآيات على سخف الكافر وسَذَاجة تفكيره، وتَمَنِّيه الأماني المعسولة، وهو سيجد نقيضها تمامًا في عالم الآخرة.
• سلّط الله الشياطين على الكافرين بالإغواء والإغراء بالشر، والإخراج من الطاعة إلى المعصية.
• أهل الفضل والعلم والصلاح يشفعون بإذن الله يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (312)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*96 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات المرضية عند الله، سيجعل لهم الله محبة بحبه إياهم، وبتحبيبهم إلى عباده.
97 - فإنما يسرنا هذا القرآن بإنزاله بلسانك -أيها الرسول- من أجل أن تبشّر به المتقين الذين يمتثلون أوامري، ويجتنبون نواهي، وتخوّف به قومًا أشداء في الخصومة والمكابرة في الإذعان للحق.
98 - وما أكثر الأمم التي أهلكناها من قبل قومك، فهل تشعر اليوم بأحد من تلك الأمم؟! وهل تسمع لهم صوتًا خفيًّا؟! فما أصابهم قد يصيب غيرهم حين يأذن الله.
سورة طه
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تقوية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحمل الرسالة والصبر عليها.
[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {طه} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - ما أنزلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن ليكون سببًا في إرهاق نفسك أسفًا على إعراض قومك عن الإيمان بك.
3 - ما أنزلناه إلا ليكون تذكيرًا لمن وفقهم الله لخشيته.
4 - نزّله الله الذي خلق الأرض، وخلق السماوات المرتفعة، فهو قرآن عظيم؛ لأنه منزل من عند عظيم.
5 - الرحمن علا وارتفع على العرش علوًّا يليق بجلاله سبحانه وتعالى.
6 - له سبحانه وحده ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وما تحت التراب من مخلوقات، خلقًا وملكًا وتدبيرًا.
7 - وإن تعلن -أيها الرسول- القول، أو تخفه فإنه سبحانه يعلم ذلك كله، فهو يعلم السر وما هو أخفى من السر مثل خواطر النفس، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
8 - الله لا معبود بحق غيره, له وحده الأسماء البالغة الكمال في الحسن.
ولما كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعاني من قومه الإعراض، جاءت تسليته بقصة موسى عليه السلام، فقال سبحانه:
9 - ولقد جاءك -أيها الرسول- خبر موسى بن عمران عليه السلام.
10 - حين عاين في سفره نارًا، فقال لأهله: أقيموا في مكانكم هذا، إني أبصرت نارًا لعلي آتيكم من هذه النار بشعلة، أو أجد من يهديني إلى الطريق.
11 - فلما جاء النار ناداه الله سبحانه بقوله: يا موسى.
12 - إني أنا ربك فانزع نعليك استعدادًا لمناجاتي، إنك بالوادي المُطَهَّر (طُوَى).

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ليس إنزال القرآن العظيم لإتعاب النفس في العبادة، وإذاقتها المشقة الفادحة، وإنما هو كتاب تذكرة ينتفع به الذين يخشون ربهم.
• قَرَن الله بين الخلق والأمر، فكما أن الخلق لا يخرج عن الحكمة؛ فكذلك لا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا بما هو عدل وحكمة.
• على الزوج واجب الإنفاق على الأهل (المرأة) من غذاء وكساء ومسكن ووسائل تدفئة وقت البرد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (313)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة*

 

*13 - وأنا اصطفيتك -يا موسى- لتبليغ رسالتي، فاستمع لما أوحيه إليك.
14 - إنني أنا الله لا معبود بحق غيري، فاعبدني وحدي، وأدّ الصلاة على أكمل وجه لتذكُرني فيها.
15 - إن الساعة آتية لا محالة وواقعة، أكاد أخفيها فلا يعلم وقتها مخلوق، ولكن يعرفون علاماتها بإخبار النبي لهم؛ لكي تُجَازَى كل نفس بما عملته، خيرًا كان أو شرًّا.
16 - فلا يصرفنّك عن التصديق بها والاستعداد لها بالعمل الصالح من لا يؤمن بها من الكفار، واتبع ما تهواه نفسه من المحرمات، فتهلك بسبب ذلك.
17 - وما تلك التي بيدك اليمنى يا موسى؟
18 - قال موسى عليه السلام: هي عصاي؛ أعتمد عليها في المشي، وأخبط بها الشجر ليسقط ورقها لغنمي، ولي فيها منافع غير ما ذكرت.
19 - قال الله: ألقها يا موسى.
20 - فألقاها موسى، فانقلبت حية تمشي بسرعة وخفة.
21 - قال الله لموسى عليه السلام: خذ العصا, ولا تخف من انقلابها حية، سنعيدها إذا أخذتها إلى حالتها الأولى.
22 - واضمم يدك إلى جنبك تخرج بيضاء من غير برص؛ علامة ثانية لك.
23 - أريناك هاتين العلامتين لنريك -يا موسى- من آياتنا العظمى الدالة على قدرتنا، وعلى أنك رسول من عند الله.
24 - سر -يا موسى- إلى فرعون، فإنه تجاوز الحد في الكفر والتمرد على الله.
25 - قال موسى عليه السلام: رب، وسّع لي صدري لأتحمّل الأذى.
26 - وسهّل لي أمري.
27 - وأقدرني على النطق بالفصيح من الكلام.
28 - ليفهموا كلامي إذا بلّغتهم رسالتك.
29 - واجعل لي معينًا من أهلي يعينني في أموري.
30 - هارون بن عمران أخي.
31 - قوِّ به ظهري.
32 - واجعله شريكًا لي في الرسالة.
33 - لكي نسبحك تسبيحا كثيرًا.
34 - ونذكرك ذكرًا كثيرًا.
35 - إنك كنت بنا بصيرًا لا يخفى عليك شيء من أمرنا.
36 - قال الله: قد أعطيناك ما طلبت يا موسى.
37 - ولقد أنعمنا عليك مرة أخرى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب حسن الاستماع في الأمور المهمة، وأهمها الوحي المنزل من عند الله.
• اشتمل أول الوحي إلى موسى على أصلين في العقيدة وهما: الإقرار بتوحيد الله، والإيمان بالساعة (القيامة)، وعلى أهم فريضة بعد الإيمان وهي الصلاة.
• التعاون بين الدعاة ضروري لإنجاح المقصود؛ فقد جعل الله لموسى أخاه هارون نبيًّا ليعاونه في أداء الرسالة.
• أهمية امتلاك الداعية لمهارة الإفهام للمدعوِّين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (314)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*38 - إذ ألهمنا أمك ما ألهمناها مما حفظك الله به من مكر فرعون.
39 - فقد أمرناها حين ألهمناها: أن ارميه بعد ولادته في الصندوق، واطرحي الصندوق في البحر، فسيطرحه البحر بالشاطن بأمر منّا، فيأخذه عدو لي وله، وهو فرعون، ووضعت عليك محبّة منّي، فأحبّك الناس، ولتتربى على عيني وفي حفظي ورعايتي.
40 - إذ خرجت أختك تسير كما سار التابوت تتابعه، فقالت لمن أخذوه: هل أرْشِدكم إلى من يحفظه ويرضعه ويربيه؟ فمننّا عليك بإرجاعك إلى أمّك لتسرّ برجوعك إليها, ولا تحزن من أجلك، وقتلت القِبْطِي الذي وَكَزْتَه، فمننّا عليك به. نجائك من العقوبة، وخلصناك مرة بعد مرة من كل امتحان تعرّضت له، فخرجت ومكثت أعوامًا في أهل مَدْين، ثم أتيت في الوقت الذي قُدِّر لك أن تأتي فيه لتكليمك يا موسى.
41 - واخترتك لتكون رسولًا عنّي تبلّغ الناس ما أوحيت به إليك.
42 - اذهب أنت -يا موسى- وأخوك هارون، بآياتنا الدالة على قدرة الله ووحدانيته، ولا تضعفا عن الدعوة إليّ، وعن ذكري.
43 - اذهبا إلى فرعون، فإنه تجاوز الحد في الكفر والتمرّد على الله.
44 - فقولا له قولًا لطيفًا لا عنف فيه؛ رجاء أن يتذكر، ويخاف الله فيتوب.
45 - قال موسى وهارون عليه السلام: إننا نخاف أن يعجّل بالعقوبة قبل إتمام دعوته، أو أن يتجاوز الحد في ظلمنا بالقتل أو غيره.
46 - قال الله لهما: لا تخافا؛ إنني معكما بالنصر والتأييد، أسمع وأرى ما يحدث بينكما وبينه.
47 - فأتياه، فقولا له: إنا رسولا ربك -يا فرعون- فابعث معنا بني إسرائيل، ولا تعذبهم بقتل أبنائهم، واستحياء نسائهم، قد أتيناك ببرهان من ربك على صدقنا، والأمان من عذابِ الله لمن آمن، واتبع هدى الله.
48 - إنا قد أوحى الله إلينا أن العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة على من كذّب بآيات الله، وأعرض عما جاءت به الرسل.
49 - قال فرعون منكرًا لما جاءا به: فمن ربكما الذي زعمتما أنه أرسلكما إلي يا موسى؟
50 - قال موسى: ربنا هو الذي أعطى كل شيء صورته وشكله المناسب له، ثم هدى المخلوقات لما خلقها له.
51 - قال فرعون: فما شأن الأمم السابقة التي كانت على الكفر؟

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كمال اعتناء الله بكليمه موسى عليه السلام والأنبياء والرسل , ولورثتهم نصيب من هذا الاعتناء على حسب أحوالهم مع الله.
• من الهداية العامة للمخلوقات أن تجد كل مخلوق يسعى لما خلق له من المنافع، وفي دفع المضار عن نفسه.
• بيان فضيلة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وأن ذلك يكون باللين من القول لمن معه القوة، وضُمِنَت له العصمة.
• الله هو المختص بعلم الغيب في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (315)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*52 - قال موسى عليه السلام لفرعون: عِلْمُ ما كانت عليه تلك الأمم عند ربي، مثبت في اللوح المحفوظ، لا يخطئ ربي في علمها, ولا ينسى ما علمه منها.
53 - عند ربي الذي صيَّر لكم الأرض مُمَهَّدة للعيش عليها، وجعل لكم فيها طرقًا صالحة للسير عليها، وأنزل من السماء ماء المطر، فأخرجنا بذلك الماء أصنافًا من النباتات مختلفة.
54 - كلوا -أيها الناس- مما أخرجنا لكم من الطيبات، وارعوا أنعامكم، إن في ذلك المذكور من النعم لدلائل على قدرة الله ووحدانيته لأصحاب العقول.
55 - من تراب الأرض خلقنا أباكم آدم عليه السلام، وفيها نرجعكم بالدفن إذا مُتم، ومنها نخرجكم مرة أخرى للبعث يوم القيامة.
56 - ولقد أظهرنا لفرعون آياتنا التسع كلها، وشاهدها فكذّب بها، وامتنع أن يستجيب إلى الإيمان باللهِ.
57 - قال فرعون: أجئتنا لتخرجنا من مصر بما جئت به من السحر -يا موسى- ليبقى لك ملكها؟
58 - فلنأتينّك -يا موسى- بسحر مثل سحرك، فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدًا في زمان معلوم ومكان محدد، لا نتخلّف نحن ولا تتخلف أنت عنه، وليكن المكان وسطًا بين الفريقين معتدلًا.
59 - قال موسى عليه السلام لفرعون: الموعد بيننا وبينكم يوم العيد حيث يجتمع الناس محتفلين بعيدهم ضحى.
60 - فأدبر فرعون منصرفًا، وجمع مَكْرَهُ وحِيَلَه، ثم جاء في الزمان والمكان المحددين للمُغَالبة.
61 - قال موسى يعظ سحرة فرعون: احذروا، لا تختلقوا على الله كذبًا بما تخدعون به الناس من السحر فيستأصلكم بعذاب من عنده، وقد خسر من اختلق على الله الكذب.
62 - فتناظر السحرة لما سمعوا كلام موسى عليه السلام، وتناجوا بينهم سرا.
63 - قال بعض السحرة لبعضهم سرا: إن موسى وهارون ساحران، يريدان أن يخرجاكم من مصر بسحرهما الذي جاءا به، ويذهبا بسُنَّتكم العليا في الحياة، ومذهبكم الأرقى.
64 - فاحكموا أمركم, لا تختلفوا فيه، ثم تقدموا مُصْطَفين، وارموا ما عندكم دفعة واحدة، وقد ظفر بالمطلوب اليوم من غلب خصمه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إخراج أَصناف من النبات المختلفة الأنواع والألوان من الأرض دليل واضح على قدرة الله تعالى ووجود الصانع.
• ذكرت الآيات دليلين عقليين واضحين على الإعادة: إخراج النبات من الأرض بعد موتها، وإخراج المكلفين منها وإيجادهم.
• كفر فرعون كفر عناد؛ لأنه رأى الآيات عيانا لا خبرًا، واقتنع بها في أعماق نفسه.
• اختار موسى يوم العيد؛ لتعلو كلمة الله، ويظهر دينه، ويكبت الكفر، أمام الناس قاطبة في "المجمع العام ليَشِيع الخبر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (316)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*65 - قال السحرة لموسى عليه السلام: يا موسى، اختر أحد أمرين: أن تكون البادئ به. لقاء ما لديك من سحر، أو نكون نحن البادئين بذلك.
66 - قال موسى عليه السلام: بل اطرحوا أنتم ما لديكم أوّلًا، فطرحوا ما عندهم، فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم التي طرحوها يُخَيّل إلى موسى من سحرهم أنها ثعابين تتحرك بسرعة.
67 - فأسرّ موسى في نفسه الخوف مما صنعوا.
68 - قال الله لموسى عليه السلام مطمئنًا إياه: لا تخف مما خُيِّل إليك، إنك -يا موسى- أنت المُسْتَعْلِي عليهم بالغلبة والنصر.
69 - واطرح العصا التي بيدك اليمنى تنقلب حية تبتلع ما صنعوه من السحر، فما صنعوه ليس إلا كيدا سحريًّا, ولا يظفر الساحر بمطلوب أين كان.
70 - فطرح موسى عصاه فانقلبت حية، وابتلعت ما صنعه السحرة، فسجد السحرة لله لما علموا أن ما عند موسى ليس سحرًا، إنما هو من عند الله، قالوا: آمنا برب موسى وهارون، رب جميع المخلوقات.
71 - قال فرعون منكِرًا على السحرة إيمانهم ومتوعّدًا: هل آمنتم بموسى قبل أن آذن لكم بذلك؟! إن موسى لهو رئيسكم -أيها السحرة- الذي علّمكم السحر، فلأقطّعنّ من كل واحد منكم رِجْلًا ويدا مخالفا بين جهتيهما, ولأصلّبنّ أبدانكم على جذوع النخل حتى تموتوا، وتكونوا عبرة لغيركم، ولتعلمنّ عند ذلك أينا أقوى عذابًا، وأدوم: أنا أو رب موسى؟!
72 - السحرة لفرعون: لن نفضّل اتّباعك -يا فرعون- على اتباع ما جاءنا من الآيات الواضحات، ولن نفضّلك على الله الذي خلقنا، فاصنع ما أنت صانع بنا، مالك سلطان علينا إلا في هذه الحياة الفانية، وسيزول سلطانك.
73 - إنا آمنّا بربنا رجاء أن يمحو عنا معاصينا السالفة من الكفر وغيره، ويمحو عنا ذنب السحر الذي أجبرتنا على تعلمه وممارسته ومغالبة موسى به، والله خير جزاءً مما وعدتنا به، وأدْوَم عذابًا مما توعّدتنا به من العذاب.
74 - إن الشأن والحاصل أن من يأتي ربه يوم القيامة كافرًا به أن له نار جهنم يدخلها ماكثًا فيها أبدًا، لا يموت فيها فيستريح من عذابها, ولا يحيا حياة طيبة.
75 - ومن يأت ربه يوم القيامة مؤمنا به قد عمل الأعمال الصالحات فأولئك الموصوفون بتلك الصفات العظيمة لهم المنازل الرفيعة، والدرجات العليّة.
76 - تلك الدرجات هي جنات إقامة تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها ماكثين فيها أبدًا، وذلك الجزاء المذكور جزاء كل من تطهّر من الكفر والمعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا يفوز ولا ينجو الساحر حيث أتى من الأرض أو حيث احتال، ولا يحصل مقصوده بالسحر خَيرًا كان أو شرًّا.
• الإيمان يصنع المعجزات؛ فقد كان إيمان السحرة أرسخ من الجبال، فهان عليهم عذاب الدنيا, ولم يبالوا بتهديد فرعون.
• دأب الطغاة التهديد بالعذاب الشديد لأهل الحق والإمعان في ذلك للإذلال والإهانة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (317)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*77 - ولقد أوحينا إلى موسى: أن سر بعبادي ليلًا من مصر حتى لا يشعر بهم أحد، واجعل لهم طريقًا في البحر يابسًا بعد ضرب البحر بالعصا، آمنًا لا تخاف أن يلحق بك فرعون وملؤه, ولا تخشى من الغرق في البحر.
78 - فتبعهم فرعون مصحوبًا بجنوده، فغمره وغمر جنوده من البحر ما غمرهم مما لا يعلم حقيقته إلا الله، فغرقوا جميعًا وهلكوا، ونجا موسى ومن معه.
79 - وأضلّ فرعون قومه بما حسّنه لهم من الكفر، وخدعهم به من الباطل، ولم يرشدهم إلى طريق الهداية.
80 - وقلنا لبني إسرائيل بعد أن أنقذناهم من فرعون وجنوده: يا بني إسرائيل، قد أنقذناكم من عدوّكم، وواعدناكم أن نكلّم موسى بالجهة اليمنى من الوادي الواقع بجانب جبل الطور، ونزّلنا عليكم في التيه من نعمنا شرابًا حلوًا مثل العسل وطائرا صغيرًا طيب اللحم يشبه السمانى.
81 - كلوا من المستلذّات ممّا رزقناكم من الأطعمة الحلال، ولا تتجاوزوا ما أبحناه لكم إلى ما حرّمناه عليكم، فينزل عليكم غضبي، ومن ينزل عليه غضبي فقد هلك وشقي في الدنيا والآخرة.
82 - وإني لكثير المغفرة والعفو لمن تاب إليّ وآمن، وعمل عملًا صالحًا، ثم استقام على الحق.
83 - وما الذي جعلك تعجل عن قومك -يا موسى- فتتقدمهم تاركًا إياهم خلفك؟
84 - قال موسى عليه السلام: ها هم ورائي وسيلحقونني، وسبقت قومي إليك لترضى عني بمسارعتي إليك.
85 - قال الله: فإنا قد ابتلينا قومك الذين خلفتهم وراءك بعبادة العجل، فقد دعاهم إلى عبادته السامري، فأضلّهم بذلك.
86 - فعاد موسى إلى قومه غضبان لعبادتهم العجل، حزينًا عليهم , قال موسى عليه السلام: يا قوم، أَمَا وعدكم الله وعدًا حسنًا أن ينزل عليكم التوراة، ويدخلكم الجنة، فهل طال عليكم الزمان فنسيتم؟ أم أردتم بفعلكم هذا أن ينزل عليكم غضب من ربكم، ويقع عليكم عذابه، فلذلك أخلفتم موعدي بالثبات على الطاعة حتى أرجع إليكم؟!
87 - قال قوم موسى: ما أخلفنا موعدك -يا موسى- باختيار منّا، بل باضطرار، فقد حملنا أحمالًا وأثقالًا من حُلِيِّ قوم فرعون، فرميناها في حفرة للتخلص منها، فكما رميناها في الحفرة رمى السامريّ ما كان معه من تربة حافر فرس جبريل عليه السلام.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من سُنَّة الله انتقامه من المجرمين بما يشفي صدور المؤمنين، ويقر أعينهم، ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم.
• الطاغية شؤم على نفسه وعلى قومه؛ لأنه يضلهم عن الرشد، وما يهديهم إلى خير ولا إلى نجاة.
• النعم تقتضي الحفظ والشكر المقرون بالمزيد، وجحودها يوجب حلول غضب الله ونزوله.
• الله غفور على الدوام لمن تاب من الشرك والكفر والمعصية، وآمن به وعمل الصالحات، ثم ثبت على ذلك حتى مات عليه.
• أن العجلة وإن كانت في الجملة مذمومة فهي ممدوحة في الدين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (318)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*88 - فأخرج السامري من تلك الحلي لبني إسرائيل جَسَدَ عجل لا روح فيه، له صياح كصياح البقر، فقال المفتونون منهم بعمل السامري: هذا هو معبودكم ومعبود موسى، نسيه وتركه هنا.
89 - أفلا يرى هؤلاء الذين فُتِنوا بالعجل فعبدوه أن العجل لا يكلمهم ولا يجيبهم، ولا يقدر على دفع ضر عنهم ولا عن غيرهم، ولا جلب نفع له، أو لغيره؟!
90 - ولقد قال لهم هارون قبل رجوع موسى إليهم: ما في صياغة العجل من الذهب وخُوَارِه إلا اختبار لكم ليظهر المؤمن من الكافر، وإن ربّكم -يا قوم- هو من يملك الرحمة لا من لا يملك لكم ضرًّا ولا نفعًا فضلًا عن أن يرحمكم، فاتبعوني في عبادته وحده, وأطيعوا أمري بترك عبادة غيره.
91 - قال المفتونون بعبادة العجل: لن نزال مقيمين على عبادته حتى يعود إلينا موسى.
92 - قال موسى لأخيه هارون: ما الذي منعك حين رأيتهم ضلّوا بعبادة العجل من دون الله.
93 - أن تتركهم وتلحق بي؟! أفعصيت أمري لك حين استخلفتك عليهم؟!
94 - ولما أخذ موسى بلحية أخيه ورأسه يسحبه إليه مستنكرًا عليه صنيعه قال له هارون مستعطفا إياه: لا تمسك بلحيتي ولا بشعر رأسي، فإن لي عذرًا في بقائي معهم، فقد خفت إن تركتهم وحدهم أن يتفرّقوا، فتقول: إني فرقت بينهم، وإني لم أحفظ وصيتك فيهم.
95 - قال موسى عليه السلام للسامري: فما شأنك أنت يا سامري؟ وما الذي دفعك إلى ما صنعت؟
96 - قال السامري لموسى عليه السلام: رأيت ما لم يروه، فقد رأيت جبريل على فرس، فأخذت قبضة من تراب من أثر فرسه، فطرحتها على الحلي المذاب المسبوك على صورة عجل، فنشأ عن ذلك عجل جَسَد له خُوَار، وكذلك حسّنت لي نفسي ما صنعته.
97 - قال موسى عليه السلام للسامري: فاذهب أنت فإن لك أن تقول ما دمت حيًّا: لا أَمَسّ ولا أُمَسّ، فتعيش منبوذًا، وإن لك موعدًا يوم القيامة تُحَاسَب فيه وتُعَاقَب، لن يخلفك الله هذا الموعد، وانظر إلى عجلك الذي اتخذته معبودك، وأقمت على عبادته من دون الله، لنشعلنّ عليه نارًا حتى ينصهر، ثم لنَذْرِينه في البحر حتى لا يبقى له أثر.
98 - إنما معبودكم بحق -أيها الناس- هو الله الذي لا معبود بحق غيره، أحاط بكل شيء علمًا، فلا يفوته سبحانه علم شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خداع الناس بتزوير الحقائق مسلك أهل الضلال.
• الغضب المحمود عند انتهاكِ محارم الله.
• في الآيات أصل في نفي أهل البدع والمعاصي وهجرانهم، وألا يُخَالَطوا.
• في الآيات وجوب التفكر في معرفة الله تعالى من خلال مفعولاته في الكون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (319)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة

* 

* 
*

*99 - مثل ما قصصنا عليك -أيها الرسول- خبر موسى وفرعون، وخبر قومهما نقصّ عليك أخبار من سبقوك من الأنبياء والأمم لتكون تسلية لك، وقد أعطيناك من عندنا قرآنا يتذكر به من تذكر.
100 - من أعرض عن هذا القرآن المنزل عليك فلم يؤمن به، ولم يعمل بما فيه؛ فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة حاملًا إثمًا عظيمًا، ومستحقًّا عقابًا أليمًا.
101 - ماكثين في ذلك العذاب دائمًا، وبئس العمل الذي يحملونه يوم القيامة.
102 - يوم ينفخ المَلَك في الصور النفخة الثانية للبعث، ونحشر الكفار في ذلك اليوم زُرْقًا لتغيّر ألوانهم وعيونهم من شدة ما لاقوه من أهوال الآخرة.
103 - يتهامسون بقولهم: ما لبثتم في البَرْزَخ بعد الموت إلا عشر ليال.
104 - نحن أعلم بما يتسارون به، لا يفوتنا منه شيء، إذ يقول أوفرهم عقلا: ما لبثتم في البَرْزَخ إلا يومًا واحدًا لا أكثر.
105 - ويسألونك -أيها الرسول- عن حال الجبال يوم القيامة، فقل لهم: الجبال يقتلعها ربي من أصولها ويُذْرِيها، فتكون هباءً.
106 - فيترك الأرض التي كانت تحملها مستوية لا بناء عليها ولا نبات.
107 - لا ترى -أيها النانظر إليها- في الأرض من تمام استوائها ميلًا ولا ارتفاعًا ولا انخفاضًا.
108 - في ذلك اليوم يتبع الناس صوت الداعي إلى المحشر, لا معدل لهم عن اتباعه، وسكتت الأصوات للرحمن رهبة، فلا تسمع في ذلك اليوم إلا صوتا خفيًّا.
109 - في ذلك اليوم العظيم لا تنفع الشفاعة من أي شافع إلا شافعًا أذن له الله أن يشفع، ورضي قوله في الشفاعة.
110 - يعلم الله سبحانه ما يستقبله الناس من أمر الساعة، ويعلم ما استدبروه في دنياهم، ولا يحيط جميع العباد بذات الله وصفاته علمًا.
111 - ودلّت وجوه العباد، واستكانت للحي الذي لا يموت، القائم بأمور عباده بتدبيرها وتصريفها، وقد خسر من حمل الإثم بإراده نفسه موارد الهلاك.
112 - ومن يعمل الأعمال الصالحة وهو مؤمن بالله ورسله فسينال جزاءه وافيًا, ولا يخاف ظلمًا بأن يعذّب بذنب لم يفعله، ولا نقصًا لثواب عمله الصالح.
113 - ومثل ما أنزلنا من قصص السابقين أنزلنا هذا القرآن بلسان عربي مبين، وبيَّنا فيه أنواع الوعيد من تهديد وتخويف؟ رجاء أن يخافوا الله، أو ينشئ لهم القرآن موعظة واعتبارًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• القرآن العظيم كله تذكير ومواعظ للأمم والشعوب والأفراد وشرف وفخر للإنسانية.
• لا تنفع الشفاعة أحدًا إلا شفاعة من أذن له الرحمن، ورضي قوله في الشفاعة.
• القرآن مشتمل على أحسن ما يكون من الأحكام التي تشهد العقول والفطر بحسنها وكمالها.
• من آداب التعامل مع القرآن تلقيه بالقبول والتسليم والتعظيم، والاهتداء بنوره إلى الصراط المستقيم، والإقبال عليه بالتعلم والتعليم.
• ندم المجرمين يوم القيامة حيث ضيعوا الأوقات الكثيرة، وقطعوها ساهين لاهين، معرضين عما ينفعهم، مقبلين على ما يضرهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (320)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*114 - فتعالى الله وتقدّس وجَلَّ، الملك الذي له ملك كل شيء، الذي هو حق وقوله حق، تعالى عما يصفه به المشركون، ولا تسرع -أيها السول- بقراءة القرآن مع جبريل قبل أن ينهي إليك إبلاغه، وقيل: رب زدني علمًا إلى ما علّمتني.
ولما ذكر الله قصة موسى وما اشتملت عليه من إعراض فرعون وغفلة بني إسرائيل, ذكر قصة آدم عليه السلام حثًّا على رجوع من نسي إلى طاعة الله فقال:
115 - ولقد وصينا آدم من قبل بعدم الأكل من الشجرة، ونهيناه عن ذلك، وبيّنا له عاقبته، فنسي الوصية وأكل من الشجرة، ولم يصبر عنها, ولم نر له قوة عزم على حفظ ما وصيناه به.
116 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قلنا للملائكة: اسجدوا لآدم سجود تحية، فسجدوا كلهم إلا إبليس -الذي كان معهم ولم يكن منهم- امتنع من السجود تكبرًا.
117 - فقلنا: يا آدم، إن إبليس عدوّ لك وعدو لزوجك، فلا يخرجنّك أنت وزوجك من الجنة بطاعته فيما يوسوس به، فتتحمّل أنت المشاقّ والمكاره.
118 - إن لك على الله أن يطعمك في الجنة فلا تجوع، ويكسوك فلا تعرى.
119 - وأن يسقيك فلا تعطش، ويظلك فلا يصيبك حر الشمس.
120 - فوسوس الشيطان إلى آدم، وقال له: هل أرشدك إلى شجرة مَنْ أكل منها لا يموت أبدًا، بل يبقى حيًّا مُخَلدا، ويملك ملكًا مستمرا لا ينقطع ولا ينتهي؟!
121 - فأكل آدم وحواء من الشجرة التي نُهِيا عن الأكل منها، فظهرت لهما عوراتهما بعد أن كانت مستورة، وشرَعا ينزعان من أوراق شجر الجنة، ويستران بها عوراتهما، وخالف آدم أمر ربه إذ لم يمتثل أمره باجتناب الأكل من الشجرة، فتعدّى إلى ما لا يجوز له.
122 - ثم اختاره الله وقبل توبته، ووفّقه إلى الرشاد.
123 - قال الله لآدم وحواء: انزلا من الجنة أنتما وإبليس، فهو عدو لكما وأنتما عدوان له، فإن جاءكم مني بيان لسبيلي: فمن اتبع منكم بيان سبيلي وعمل به ولم ينحرف عنه؛ فلا يضلّ عن الحق، ولا يشقى في الآخرة بالعذاب، بل يدخله الله الجنة.
124 - ومن تولّى عن ذكري ولم يقبله، ولم يستجب له فإن له معيشة ضيقة في الدنيا وفي البَرْزَخ، ونسوقه إلى المحشر يوم القيامة فاقد البصر والحجة.
125 - يقول هذا المُعْرِض عن الذكر: يا رب، لم حشرتني اليوم أعمى، وقد كنت في الدنيا بصيرًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأدب في تلقي العلم، وأن المستمع للعلم ينبغي له أن يتأنى ويصبر حتى يفرغ المُمْلِي والمعلم من كلامه المتصل بعضه ببعض.
• نسي آدم فنسيت ذريته، ولم يثبت على العزم المؤكد، وهم كذلك، وبادر بالتوبة فغفر الله له، ومن يشابه أباه فما ظلم.
• فضيلة التوبة؛ لأن آدم عليه السلام كان بعد التوبة أحسن منه قبلها.
• المعيشة الضنك في دار الدنيا، وفي دار البَرْزَخ، وفي الدار الآخرة لأهل الكفر والضلال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (321)
(سُوُرَة طه)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*126 - قال الله تعالى ردًّا عليه: مثل ذلك فعلتَه في الدنيا، فقد جاءتك آياتنا فأعرضت عنها وتركتها، وكذلك فإنك تُتْرَك اليوم في العذاب.
127 - ومثل هذا الجزاء نجزي من انهمك في الشهوات المحرَّمة، وأعرض عن الإيمان بالدلائل الواضحة من ربه. ولعذاب الله في الآخرة أفظع وأقوى من المعيشة الضنْك في الدنيا والبَرْزَخ وأدوم.
128 - أفلم يتبيّن للمشركين كثرة الأمم التي أهلكناها من قبلهم، يمشون في مساكن تلك الأمم المُهْلَكة، ويعاينون آثار ما أصابهم؟ إن فيما أصاب تلك الأمم الكثيرة من الهلاك والدمار لعبرًا لأصحاب العقول.
129 - ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك -أيها الرسول- أنه لا يعذّب أحدًا قبل إقامة الحجة عليه، ولولا أجل مُقَدَّر عنده لهم لعاجلهم العذاب؛ لاستحقاقهم إياه.
130 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- على ما يقوله المكذبون بك من أوصاف باطلة، وسبّح بحمد ربك في صلاة الفجر قبل طلوع الشمس، وفي صلاة العصر قبل غروبها، وفي صلاة المغرب والعشاء من ساعات الليل، وفي صلاة الظهر عند الزوال بعد نهاية الطرف الأول من النهار وفي صلاة المغرب بعد نهاية الطرف الثاني منه؛ رجاء أن تنال عند الله من الثواب ما ترضى به.
131 - ولا تنظر إلى ما جعلناه لأصناف هؤلاء المكذبين متعة يتمتعون بها من زهرة الحياة الدنيا لنختبرهم، فإن ما جعلناه لهم من ذلك زائل، وثواب ربّك الذي وعدك به حتى ترضى خير مما متّعهم به في الدنيا من متع زائلة وأدوم؛ لأنه لا ينقطع.
132 - وأمُرْ -أيها الرسول- أهلك بأداء الصلاة، واصطبر أنت على أدائها, لا نطلب منك رزقًا لنفسك ولا لغيرك، نحن نتكفّل برزقك، والعاقبة المحمودة في الدنيا والآخرة لأصحاب التقوى الذين يخافون الله، فيمتثلون أوامره، ويجتنبون نواهيه.
133 - وقال هؤلاء الكفار المكذبون بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: هلا يأتينا محمَّد بعلامة من ربه تدلّ على صدقه وأنه رسول، أَوَلم يأت هؤلاء المكذبين القرآنُ الذي هو تصديق للكتب السماوية من قبله؟!
134 - ولو أنَّا أهلكنا هؤلاء المكذبين بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإنزال عذاب عليهم لكفرهم وعنادهم قبل أن نرسل إليهم رسولًا، وننزل عليهم كتابًا لقالوا يوم القيامة معتذرين عن كفرهم: هلا أرسلت -ربنا- إلينا رسولًا في الدنيا، فنؤمن به ونتبع ما جاء به من آيات من قبل أن يحل بنا الهوان والخزي بسبب عذابك؟!
135 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء. المكذبين: كل واحد منّا ومنكم منتظر ما يُجْزيه الله، فانتظروا أنتم، فستعلمون -لا محالة- مَن أصحاب الطريق المستقيم، ومَن المهتدون: نحن أم أنتم؟

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من الأسباب المعينة على تحمل إيذاء المعرضين استثمار الأوقات الفاضلة في التسبيح بحمد الله.
• ينبغي على العبد إذا رأى من نفسه طموحًا إلى زينة الدنيا وإقبالًا عليها أن يوازن بين زينتها الزائلة ونعيم الآخرة الدائم.
• على العبد أن يقيم الصلاة حق الإقامة، وإذا حَزَبَهُ أمْر صلى وأمَر أهله بالصلاة، وصبر عليهم تأسيًّا بالرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• العاقبة الجميلة المحمودة هي الجنة لأهل التقوى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (322)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة*



*سورة الأنبياء
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان وحدة الرسالات من خلال التذكير بحال الرسل ودعوتهم الواحدة لعبادة الله وحده.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قَرُب للناس حسابهم على أعمالهم يوم القيامة، وهم في غفلة معرضون عن الآخرة؛ لانشغالهم بالدنيا عنها.
2 - وما يأتيهم من قرآن من ربهم حديث النزول إلا استمعوه سماعًا غير نافع، بل سماع لعب غير مبالين بما فيه.
3 - استمعوه وقلوبهم كافلة عنه، وأخفى الظالمون بالكفرِ الحديثَ الذي يتناجون به قائلين: هل هذا الذي يدعي أنه رسول الله بشر مثلكم، لا ميزة له عنكم؟! وما جاء به سحر، أفتتبعونه وأنتم تدركون أنه بشر مثلكم، وأن ما جاء به سحر؟!
4 - قال الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ربي يعلم ما أخفيتم من الحديث، فهو يعلم كل قول صادر من قائله في السماوات وفي الأرض، وهو السميع لأقوال عباده، العلم بأعمالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
5 - بل ترددوا بشأن ما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فتارة قالوا: أحلام مختلطة لا تأويل لها، وقالوا تارة: لا، بل اختلقه من غير أن يكون له أصل، وقالوا تارة: هو شاعر، وإن كان صادقًا في دعواه فليجئنا بمعجزة مثل الأولين من الرسل، فقد جاؤوا بالمعجزات، مثل عصا موسى، وناقة صالح.
6 - ما آمنت قبل هؤلاء المقترحين قرية اقترحوا نزول الآيات فأعطُوها كما اقترحوها، بل كذبوا بها فأهلكناهم، أفيؤمن هؤلاء؟!
7 - وما بعثنا قبلك -أيها الرسول- إلا رجالًا من البشر نوحي إليهم، ولم نبعثهم ملائكة، فاسألوا أهل الكتاب من قبلكم إن كنتم لا تعلمون ذلك.
8 - وما جعلنا الرسل الذين نرسلهم ذوي جسد لا يأكلون الطعام، بل يأكلون كما يأكل غيرهم، وما كانوا باقين في الدنيا لا يموتون.
9 - ثم حققنا لرسلنا ما وعدناهم به حيث أنقذناهم وأنقذنا من نشاء من المؤمنين من الهلاك، وأهلكنا المتجاوزين للحد بكفرهم بالله، وارتكابهم المعاصي.
10 - لقد أنزلنا إليكم القرآن فيه شرفكم وفخركم إن صدقتم به، وعملتم بما فيه، أفلا تعقلون ذلك، فتسارعوا إلى الإيمان به، والعمل بما تضمنه؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• قُرْب القيامة مما يستوجب الاستعداد لها.
• انشغال القلوب باللهو يصرفها عن الحق.
• إحاطة علم الله بما يصدر من عباده من قول أو فعل.
• اختلاف المشركين في الموقف من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدل على تخبطهم واضطرابهم.
• أن الله مع رسله والمؤمنين بالتأييد والعون على الأعداء.
• القرآن شرف وعز لمن آمن به وعمل به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (323)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*11 - وما أكثَرَ القرى التي أهلكناها بسبب ظلمها بالكفر، وخلقنا بعدها قومًا آخرين!
12 - فلما شاهد المهلَكون عذابنا المُسْتَأصِل، إذا هم من قريتهم يسرعون هربًا من الهلاك.
13 - فينادَون على وجه السخرية: لا تهربوا، وارجعوا إلى ما كنتم فيه من التنعم بملذاتكم، وإلى مساكنكم؛ لعلكم تُسألون من دنياكم شيئًا.
14 - قال هؤلاء الظالمون معترفين بذنبهم: يا هلاكنا وخسراننا، إنا كنا ظالمين لكفرِنا بالله.
15 - فما زال اعترافهم بذنبهم ودعاؤهم على أنفسهم بالهلاك دعوتهم التي يكررونها حتى صيرناهم مثل الزرع المحصود، ميتين لا حَرَاكَ بهم.
16 - وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لعبًا وعبثًا، بل خلقناهما للدلالة على قدرتنا.
17 - لو أردنا اتخاذ صاحبة أو ولد لاتخذناه مما عندنا، وما كنا فاعلين ذلك لتنزهنا عنه.
18 - بل نرمي بالحق الذي نوحيه به إلى رسولنا على باطل أهل الكفر فَيَدْحَضُه، فإذا باطلهم ذاهب زائل، ولكم -أيها القائلون باتخاذه صاحبة وولدًا- الهلاك لوصفكم له بما لا يليق به.
ولما كان اتخاذ الصاحبة والولد منبئًا عن الافتقار؛ بيّن سبحانه وتعالى أنه مالك هذا الكون، فقال:
19 - وله سبحانه وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، ومن عنده من الملائكة لا يتكبّرون عن عبادته، ولا يتعبون منها.
20 - يواظبون على تسبيح الله دائمًا, لا يملون منه.
21 - بل اتخذ المشركون آلهة من دون الله, لا يحيون الموتى، فكيف يعبدون عاجزًا عن ذلك؟!
22 - لو كان في السماوات والأرض معبودات متعددة لفسدتا بتنازع المعبودات في المُلْك، والواقع خلاف ذلك، فَتَنزَّه الله رب العرش عما يصفه به المشركون كذبًا من أن له شركاء.
23 - والله هو المتفرد في ملكه وقضائه، لا يسأله أحد عما قدَّره وقضى به، وهو يسأل عباده عن أعمالهم، ويجازيهم عليها.
24 - بل اتخذوا من دون الله معبودات، قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: هاتوا حجتكم على استحقاقها للعبادة، فهذا الكتاب المنزل علي، والكتب المنزلة على الرسل لا حجة لكم فيها، بل معظم المشركين لا يستندون إلا إلى الجهل والتقليد، فهم معرضون عن قبول الحق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الظلم سبب في الهلاك على مستوى الأفراد والجماعات.
• ما خلق الله شيئًا عبثًا؛ لأنه سبحانه مُنَزَّه عن العبث.
• غلبة الحق، ودحر الباطل سُنَّة إلهية.
• إبطال عقيدة الشرك بدليل التَّمَانُع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (324)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*25 - وما بعثنا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- رسولًا إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا معبود بحق إلا أنا فاعبدوني وحدي، ولا تشركوا بي شيئًا.
26 - وقال المشركون: اتخذ الله الملائكة بنات، تَنَزَّه سبحانه وتَقَدَّس عما يقولونه من الكذب، بل الملائكة عباد لله، مكرمون منه، مقربون إليه.
27 - لا يتقدّمون ربهم بقول، فلا ينطقون به حتى يأمرهم، وهم بأمره يعملون، فلا يخالفون له أمرًا.
28 - يعلم سابق أعمالهم ولاحقها, ولا يسألون الشفاعة إلا بإذنه لمن ارتضى الشفاعة له، وهم من خوفه سبحانه حذرون، فلا يخالفونه في أمر ولا نهي.
29 - ومن يقل من الملائكة من باب الافتراض: إني معبود من دون الله، فإننا نجزيه على قوله بعذاب جهنم يوم القيامة خالدًا فيها، ومثل هذا الجزاء نجزي الظالمين بالكفر والشرك بالله.
30 - أَوَ لم يعلم الذين كفروا بالله أن السماوات والأرض كانتا مُلْتصِقتين، لا فراغ بينهما فينزل منه المطر، ففصلنا بينهما، وجعلنا من الماء النازل من السماء إلى الأرض كل شيء من حيوان أو نبات، أفلا يعتبرون بذلك، ويؤمنون بالله وحده؟!
31 - وخلقنا في الأرض جبالًا ثابتة حتى لا تضطرب بمن عليها، وجعلنا فيها مسالك وطرقًا واسعة لعلّهم يهتدون في أسفارهم إلى مقاصدهم.
32 - وجعلنا السماء سقفًا محفوظًا من السقوط من غير عَمَد، ومحفوظِّا من اسْتِراق السمع، والمشركون عما في السماء من الآيات -كالشمس والقمر- معرضون لا يعتبرون.
33 - والله وحده هو الذي خلق الليل للراحة، وخلق النهار لكسب المعاش، وخلق الشمس علامة على النهار، والقمر علامة على الليل، كل من الشمس والقمر يجري في مداره الخاص به، لا ينحرف عنه ولا يميل.
34 - وما جعلنا لأحد من البشر قبلك -أيها الرسول- البقاء في هذه الحياة؟ أفإن انقضى أجلك في هذه الحياة ومتّ فهؤلاء باقون بعدك؟! كلا.
35 - كل نفس مؤمنة أو كافرة ذائقة الموت في الدنيا، ونختبركم -أيها الناس- في الحياة الدنيا بالتكاليف والنعم والنقم، ثم بعد موتكم إلينا لا إلى غيرنا ترجعون، فنجازيكم على أعمالكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تنزيه الله عن الولد.
• منزلة الملائكة عند الله أنهم عباد خلقهم لطاعته، لا يوصفون بالذكورة ولا الأنوثة، بل عباد مكرمون.
• خُلِقت السماوات والأرض وفق سُنَّة التدرج، فقد خُلِقتا مُلْتزِقتين، ثم فُصِل بينهما.
• الابتلاء كما يكون بالشر يكون بالخير.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (325)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*36 - وإذا رآك -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركون لا يتخذونك إلا سخرية منفّرين أتباعهم بقولهم: أهذا هو الذي يسبّ آلهتكم التي تعبدونها؟! وهم مع السخرية بك جاحدون بما أنزل الله عليهم من القرآن وبما أعطاهم من النعم كافرون؛ فهم أولى بالعيب لجمعهم كل سوء.
37 - طُبع الإنسان على العجلة، فهو يستعجل الأشياء قبل وقوعها، ومن ذلك استعجال المشركين للعذاب، سأريكم -أيها المستعجلون لعذابي- ما استعجلتموه منه، فلا تطلبوا تعجيله.
38 - ويقول الكفار المنكرون للبعث على وجه الاستعجال: متى يكون ما تَعِدُوننا به -أيها المسلمون- من البعث إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدّعونه من وقوعه؟!
39 - لو يعلم هؤلاء الكفار المنكرون للبعث حين لا يردون النار عن وجوههم ولا عن ظهورهم، وأن لا ناصر ينصرهم بدفع العذاب عنهم، لو تيقّنوا ذلك لما استعجلوا العذاب.
40 - لا تأتيهم هذه النار التي يُعَذَّبون بها عن علم منهم، بل تأتيهم فجأة، فلا يقدرون على ردها عنهم, ولا هم يُؤَخَّرون حتى يتوبوا فتنالهم الرحمة.
ولما عانى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من استهزاء قومه به وتكذيبهم له، سلاه الله بقوله:

41 - ولئن سخر بك قومك فلست بدْعًا في ذلك، فقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك -أيها الرسول- فأحاط بالكفار الذين كانوا يسخرون منهم العذابُ الذي كانوا يستهزئون به في الدنيا عندما تخوفهم رسلهم به.
42 - قل -أيها الرسول - لهؤلاء المستعجلين بالعذاب: من يحفظكم بالليل والنهار مما يريد بكم الرحمن من إنزال العذاب والهلاك بكم؟ بل هم عن ذكر مواعظ ربهم وحججه معرضون, لا يتدبّرون شيئًا منها جهلًا وسفهًا.
43 - أم هل لهم آلهة تمنعهم من عذابنا؟ لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم بدفع ضر عنها, ولا بجلب نفع لها، ومن لا ينصر نفسه فكيف ينصر غيره؟! ولا هم يُجَارون من عذابنا.
44 - بل متعنا هؤلاء الكفار، ومتّعنا آباءهم بما بسطنا عليهم من نعمنا؛ استدراجًا لهم، حتى تَطَاوَل بهم الزمن فاغتروا بذلك، وأقاموا على كفرهم، أفلا يرى هؤلاء المغترّون بنعمنا المستعجلون بعذابنا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من جوانبها بقهرنا لأهلها، وغلبتنا لهم، فيعتبروا بذلك حتى لا يقع بهم ما وقع بغيرهم؟! فليس هؤلاء غالبين، بل هم مغلوبون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان كفر من يستهزئ بالرسول، سواء بالقول أو الفعل أو الإشارة.
• من طبع الإنسان الاستعجال, والأناة خلق فاضل.
• لا يحفظ من عذاب الله إلا الله.
• مآل الباطل الزوال، ومآل الحق البقاء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (326)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*45 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إنما أخوفكم -أيها الناس- من عذاب الله بالوحي الذي يوحيه إلي ربي، ولا يسمع الصم عن الحق ما يدعون إليه سماع قبول إذا خُوِّفوا من عذاب الله.
46 - ولئن من هؤلاء المستعجلين بالعذاب نصيب من عذاب ربك -أيها الرسول- ليقولُنّ عندئذ: يا هلاكنا وخسراننا، إنا كنا ظالمين بالشرك بالله والتكذيب بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
47 - ونَنْصِب الموازين العادلة لأهل القيامة لتوزن بها أعمالهم، فلا تُظْلَم في ذلك اليوم نفس بنقص حسناتها أو زيادة سيئاتها, وإن كان الموزون قليلا مثل ما تزنه حبة خردل جئنا به , وكفى بنا محصين نحصي أعمال عبادنا.
48 - ولقد أعطينا موسى وهارون عليهما السلام التوراة فارقة بين الحق والباطل والحلال والحرام، وهداية لمن آمنوا بها، وتذكيرًا للمتقين لربهم.
49 - الذين يخافون عقاب ربهم الذي يؤمنون به مع أنهم لم يشاهدوه، وهم من الساعة خائفون.
50 - وهذا القرآن المنزل على محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذِكر لمن أراد أن يتذكر به وموعظة، كثير النفع والخير، أفأنتم له مع ذلك منكرون؟! غير مقرّين بما فيه، ولا عاملين به؟!
51 - ولقد أعطينا إبراهيم الحجة على قومه في صغره وكنا به عالمين، فأعطيناه ما يستحقّه في علمنا من الحجة على قومه.
52 - إذ قال لأبيه آزر ولقومه: ما هذه الأصنام التي صنعتموها بأيديكم، والتي أنتم مقيمون على عبادتها؟
53 - قال له قومه: وجدنا آباءنا يعبدونها، فعبدناها تأسِّيًا بهم.
54 - قال لهم إبراهيم: لقد كنتم -أيها التابعون- أنتم وآباؤكم المتبوعون في ضلال عن طريق الحق واضح.
55 - قال له قومه: أجئتنا بالجد حين قلت ما قلت، أم أنت من الهازلين؟
56 - قال إبراهيم: بل جئتكم بالجد لا بالهزل، فربّكم هو ربّ السماوات والأرض الذي خلقهن على غير مثال سابق، وأنا على أنه ربكم ورب السماوات والأرض من الشاهدين، وليس لأصنامكم حظ من ذلك.
56 - وقال إبراهيم بحيث لا يسمعه قومه: والله لأدبرنّ لأصنامكم ما تكرهون بعد أن تذهبوا عنها إلى عيدكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نَفْع الإقرار بالذنب مشروط بمصاحبة التوبة قبل فوات أوانها.
• إثبات العدل لله، ونفي الظلم عنه.
• أهمية قوة الحجة في الدعوة إلى الله.
• ضرر التقليد الأعمى.
• التدرج في تغيير المنكر، والبدء بالأسهل فالأسهل، فقد بدأ إبراهيم بتغيير منكر قومه بالقول والصاع بالحجة، ثم انتقل إلى التغيير بالفعل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (327)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة
*
 

*58 - فحطّم إبراهيم أصنامهم حتى صارت قطعًا صغيرة، وأبقى كبيرها رجاء أن يرجعوا إليه ليسألوه عمن حظمها.
59 - فلما رجعوا ووجدوا أصنامهم قد حُطِّمت سأل بعضهم بعضًا: من حَطَّم معبوداتنا؟ إن من حطّمها لمن الظالمين، حيث حقّر ما يستحق التعظيم والتقديس.
60 - قال بعضهم: سمعنا فتى يذكرهم بسوء ويعيبهم يُدْعى إبراهيم، لعله هو الذي حطمهم.
61 - قال سادتهم: جيئوا بابراهيم على مشهد من الناس ومرأى؛ لعلهم يشهدون على إقراره بما صنع، فيكون إقراره حجة لكم عليه.
62 - فجاؤوا بإبراهيم عليه السلام فسألوه: أأنت فعلت هذا الفعل الشنيع بأصنامنا يا إبراهيم؟!
63 - قال إبراهيم -مُتَهكِّما بهم، مظهرا عجز أصنامهم على مرأى من الناس-: ما فعلت ذلك، بل فعله كبير الأصنام، فاسألوا أصنامكم إن كانوا يتكلمون.
64 - فرجعوا إلى أنفسهم بالتفكر والتأمل، فتبيّن لهم أن أصنامهم لا تنفع ولا تضر، فهم ظالمون حين عبدوها من دون الله.
65 - ثم عادوا للعناد والجحود، فقالوا: لقد أيقنت -يا إبراهيم- أن هذه الأصنام لا تنطق، فكيف تأمرنا أن نسألها؟ أرادوا ذلك حجة لهم، فكان حجة عليهم.
66 - قال إبراهيم -منكرًا عليهم-: أفتعبدون من دون الله أصنامًا لا تنفعكم شيئًا ولا تضركم، فهي عاجزة عن دفع الضر عن نفسها، أو جلب النفع لها.
67 - قُبْحًا لكم، وقُبْحًا لما تعبدونه من دون الله من هذه الأصنام التي لا تنفع ولا تضر، أفلا تعقلون ذلك، وتتركون عبادتها؟!
68 - فلما عجزوا عن مواجهته بالحجة لجؤوا إلى القوة، فقالوا: حرقوا إبراهيم بالنار؛ انتصارًا لأصنامكم التي هدمها وكسرها إن كنتم فاعلين به عقابًا رادعًا.
69 - فأوقدوا نارًا ورموه فيها، فقلنا: يا نار، كوني بردًا وسلامًا على إبراهيم، فكانت كذلك، فلم يُصَب بأذى.
70 - وأراد قوم إبراهيم عليه السلام به كيدًا بأن يحرقوه، فأبطلنا كيدهم، وجعلناهم هم الهالكين المغلوبين.
71 - وأنقذناه وأنقذنا لوطًا، وأخرجناهما إلى أرض الشام التي باركنا فيها؛ بما بعثنا فيها من الأنبياء، وبما بثثناه فيها للمخلوقات من الخيرات.
72 - ووهبنا له إسحاق حين دعا ربه أن يرزقه ولدًا، ووهبنا له يعقوب زيادة، وكلّ من إبراهيم وابنيه إسحاق ويعقوب صَيرناهم صالحين مطيعين لله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جواز استخدام الحيلة لإظهار الحق وإبطال الباطل.
• تعلّق أهل الباطل بحجج يحسبونها لهم، وهي عليهم.
• التعنيف في القول وسيلة من وسائل التغيير للمنكر إن لم يترتب عليه ضرر أكبر.
• اللجوء لاستخدام القوة برهان على العجز عن المواجهة بالحجة.
• نَصْر الله لعباده المؤمنين، وإنقاذه لهم من المحن من حيث لا يحتسبون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (328)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*73 - وصيَّرناهم أئمة يهتدي بهم الناس في الخير، يدعون الناس إلى عبادة الله وحده بإذن منه تعالى, وأوحينا إليهم أن افعلوا الخيرات، وائتوا بالصلاة على أكمل وجه، وأدّوا الزكاة، وكانوا لنا مُنْقادين.
74 - ولوطًا أعطيناه فصل القضاء بين الخصوم، وأعطيناه علمًا بأمر دينه، وسلّمناه من العذاب الذي أنزلناه على قريته (سَدُوم) التي كان أهلها يأتون الفاحشة، إنهم كانوا قوم فساد خارجين عن طاعة ربهم.
75 - وأدخلناه في رحمتنا إذ أنجيناه من العذاب الذي أصاب قومه، إنه من الصالحين الذين يأتمرون بأمرنا، وينتهون بنهينا.
76 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة نوح؛ إذ نادى الله من قبلِ إبراهيم ولوط، فاستجبنا له بإعطائه ما طلب، فأنقذناه وأنقذنا أهله المؤمنين من الغَمِّ العظيم.
77 - ونجيناه من مكر القوم الذين كذبوا بما أيّدناه به من الآيات الدالة على صدقه، إنهم كانوا قوم فساد وشر، فأهلكناهم أجمعين بالغرق.
78 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة داود وابنه سليمان عليه السلام إذ يحكمان في قضية رُفِعَت إليهما بشأن خصمين؛ لأحدهما غنم انتشرت ليلًا في حَرْث الآخر فأفسدته، وكنّا الحاكم داود وسليمان شاهدين، لم يغب عنا من حكمهما شيء.
79 - ففهّمنا القضية سليمان دون أبيه داود، وكلًّا من داود وسليمان أعطيناه النبوّة والعلم بأحكام الشرع، لم نخص به سليمان وحده, وطوّعنا مع داود الجبال تسبّح بتسبيحه، وطوّعنا له الطير، وكنا فاعلين لذلك التفهيم وإعطاء الحكم والعلم والتسخير.
80 - وعلّمنا داود دون سليمان صناعة الدروع لتحميكم من فتك السلاح بأجسامكم، فهل أنتم -أيها الناس- شاكرون لهذه النعمة التي أنعم الله بها عليكم؟!
81 - وطوّعنا لسليمان الريح شديدة الهبوب تجري بأمره إذا أمرها إلى أرض الشام التي باركنا فيها بما بعثنا فيها من الأنبياء، وبما بسط فيها من الخيرات، وكنا بكل شيء عالمين، لا يخفى علينا منه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فعل الخير والصلاة والزكاة، مما اتفقت عليه الشرائع السماوية.
• ارتكاب الفواحش سبب في وقوع العذاب المُسْتَأصِل.
• الصلاح سبب في الدخول في رحمة الله.
• الدعاء سبب في النجاة من الكروب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (329)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

* 
*

*82 - وسخّرنا من الشياطين من يغوصون له في البحار يستخرجون اللآلئ وغيرها، ويعملون غير ذلك من الأعمال كالبناء, وكنا لأعدادهم وأعمالهم حافظين , لا يفوتنا شيء من ذلك.
83 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة أيوب عليه السلام، إذ دعا ربه سبحانه حين أصابه البلاء قائلًا: يا رب، إني أُصِبْت بالمرض وفَقْدِ الأهل، وأنت أرحم الراحمين جميعًا، فاصرف عني ما أصابني من ذلك.
84 - فأجبنا دعوته، وصرفنا عنه ما أصابه من ضر، وأعطيناه ما فقد من أهله وأولاده، وأعطيناه مثلهم معهم، كل ذلك فعلناه رحمة من عندنا، وتذكيرا لكل منقاد لله بالعبادة؛ ليصبر كما صبر أيوب.
85 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إسماعيل وإدريس وذا الكفل عليه السلام، كل واحد منهم من الصابرين على البلاء، وعلى القيام بما كلّفهم الله به.
86 - وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا، فجعلناهم أنبياء، وأدخلناهم الجنة، إنهم من عباد الله الصالحين الذين عملوا بطاعة ربهم، وصلحت سرائرهم وعلانياتهم.
87 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة صاحب الحوت يونس عليه السلام، إذ ذهب دون إذن من ربه مغاضبًا قومه لتماديهم في العصيان، فظن أننا لن نُضَيِّق عليه؛ بعقابه على ذهابه، فابتُلِي بشدة الضيق والحبس حين التقمه الحوت، فدعا في ظلمات بطن الحوت والبحر والليل؛ مقرًّا بذنبه تائبًا إلى الله منه، فقال: لا معبود بحق غيرك، تنزهتَ وتقدستَ، إني كنت من الظالمين.
88 - فأجبنا دعوته، ونجيناه من كرب الشدة بإخراجه من الظلمات، ومن بطن الحوت، ومثل إنجاء يونس من كربه هذا ننجي المؤمنين إذا وقعوا في كرب ودعوا الله.
89 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة زكريا عليه السلام إذ دعا ربه سبحانه قائلًا: رب لا تتركني منفردًا لا ولد لي، وأنت خير الباقين، فارزقني ولدًا يبقى بعدي.
90 - فأجبنا له دعوته، وأعطيناه يحيى ولدًا، وأصلحنا زوجه، فصارت ولودًا بعد أن كانت لا تلد، إن زكريا وزوجه وابنه كانوا يسارعون إلى فعل الخيرات، وكانوا يدعوننا راغبين فيما عندنا من الثواب، خائفين مما عندنا من العقاب، وكانوا لنا مُتَضرعين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصلاح سبب للرحمة.
• الالتجاء إلى الله وسيلة لكشف الكروب.
• فضل طلب الولد ليبقى بعد الإنسان إذا مات.
• الإقرار بالذنب، والشعور بالاضطرار لله وشكوى الحال له، وطاعة الله في الرخاء من أسباب إجابة الدعاء وكشف الضر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (330)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

* 

** 


*91 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة مريم عليها السلام التي صانت فرجها من الزنى، فأرسل الله إليها جبريل عليه السلام، فنفخ فيها فحملت بعيسى عليه السلام، وكانت هي وابنها عيسى علامة للناس على قدرة الله، وأنه لا يعجزه شيء حيث خلقه من غير أب.
92 - إن هذه ملتكم -أيها الناس- ملة واحدة، وهي التوحيد الذي هو دين الإِسلام، وأنا ربكم، فأخلصوا العبادة لي وحدي.
93 - وتفرّق الناس، فصار منهم الموحّد والمشرك والكافر والمؤمن، وكل هؤلاء المتفرقين إلينا وحدنا راجعون يوم القيامة، فنجازيهم على أعمالهم.
94 - فمن عمل منهم الأعمال الصالحات وهو مؤمن بالله ورسله واليوم الآخر فلا جحود لعمله الصالح، بل يشكر الله له ثوابه فيضاعفه له، ويجده في كتاب عمله يوم يبعث، فيسرّ به.
95 - ومستحيل على أهل قرية أهلكناها بسبب كفرها أن يرجعوا إلى الدنيا؛ ليتوبوا وتُقْبل توبتهم.
96 - لا يرجعون أبدًا حتى إذا فُتِح سدّ يأجوج ومأجوج، وهم يومئذ من كل مرتفع من الأرض يخرجون مسرعين.
97 - واقتربت القيامة بخروجهم، وظهرت أهوالها وشدائدها، فإذا أبصار الكفار مفتوحة من شدّة هولها يقولون: يا هلاكنا، قد كنا في الدنيا في لهو وانشغال عن الاستعداد لهذا اليوم العظيم، بل كنا ظالمين بالكفر وارتكاب المعاصي.
98 - إنكم -أيها المشركون- وما تعبدونه من دون الله من الأصنام، وممن يرضى بعبادتكم له من الإنس والجن - وقود جهنم، أنتم ومعبوداتكم لها داخلون.
99 - لو كانت هذه المعبودات آلهة تُعْبَد بحق ما دخلوا النار مع من عبدوهم، وكل من العابدين والمعبودين في النار، ماكثون فيها أبدًا لا يخرجون منها.
100 - لهم فيها -من شدة ما يلاقونه من الآلام- تنفس شديد، وهم في النار لا يسمعون الأصوات من شدة الهول المُفْزع الذي أصابهم.
101 - ولما قال المشركون: (إنّ عيسى والملائكة الذين عُبدوا سيدخلون النار) قال الله: إن الذين سبق في علم الله أنهم من أهل السعادة مثل عيسى عليه السلام مبعدون عن النار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التنويه بالعفاف وبيان فضله.
• اتفاق الرسالات السماوية في التوحيد وأسس العبادات.
• فَتْح سد يأجوج ومأجوج من علامات الساعة الكبرى.
• الغفلة عن الاستعداد ليوم القيامة سبب لمعاناة أهوالها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (331)
(سُوُرَة الانبياء)
مَكِيَّة

*

** 


*102 - لا يصل إلى سَمْعِهم صوتُ جهنم، وهم فيما اشتهته أنفسهم من النعيم والملذات ماكثون، لا ينقطع نعيمهم أبدًا.
103 - لا يخيفهم الهول العظيم حين تطبق النار على أهلها، وتستقبلهم الملائكة بالتهنئة قائلين: هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون به في الدنيا، وتبشّرون بما تلاقون فيه من النعيم.
104 - يوم نطوي السماء مثل في الصحيفة على ما فيها، ونحشر الخلق على هيئتهم التي خلقوا بها أول مرة، وعدنا بذلك وعدًا لا خُلْف فيه، إنا كنا منجزين ما نعد به.
105 - ولقد كتبنا في الكتب التي أنزلناها على الرسل من بعد ما كتبناه في اللوح المحفوظ: أن الأرض يرثها عباد الله الصالحون العاملون بطاعته، وهم أمة محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
106 - إن فيما أنزلناه من الوعظ لبلاغًا لقوم عابدين ربهم بما شرعه لهم، فهم الذين ينتفعون به.
107 - وما بعثناك -يا محمَّد- رسولا إلا رحمة لجميع الخلق؛ لما تتصف به من الحرص على هداية الناس وانقاذهم من عذاب الله.
108 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إنما يُوحَى إلى من ربي أنما معبودكم بحق معبود واحد, لا شريك له وهو الله، فانقادوا للإيمان به، والعمل بطاعته.
109 - فإن أعرض هؤلاء عما جئتهم به، فقل -أيها الرسول- لهم: أعلمتكم أنني وإياكم على أمر مستوٍ بيني وبينكم من المفاصلة، ولست أعلم متى ينزل بكم ما وعبد الله به من عذابه.
110 - إن الله يعلم ما أعلنتم من القول، ويعلم ما تكتمونه منه, لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجزيكم عليه.
111 - ولست أدري لعل إمهالكم بالعذاب اختبار لكم، واستدراج، وتمتيع لكم إلى أمد مقدّر في علم الله؛ لتتمادوا في كفركم وضلالكم.
112 - قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - داعيًا ربه: رب، افصل بيننا وبين قومنا الذين أصرّوا على الكفر بالقضاء الحق، وبربنا الرحمن نستعين على ما تقولون من الكفر والتكذيب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصلاح سبب للتمكين في الأرض.
• بعثة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشرعه وسنته رحمة للعالمين.
• الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يعلم الغيب.
• علم الله بما يصدر من عباده من قول.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (332)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

*

* 
*
*سورة الحج
مدنية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر التعظيم والاستسلام لله من خلال عرض مشاهد العظمة والقدرة الإلهية.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها الناس، اتقوا ربكم بامتثال ما أمركم به، والكفّ عما نهاكم عنه، إن ما يصاحب القيامة من زلزلة الأرض وغيرها من الأهوال أمر عظيم، يجب الاستعداد له بالعمل بما يرضي الله.
2 - يوم تشاهدونها تغفل كلّ مرضعة عن رضيعها، وتُسْقِط كل صاحبة حمل حملها من شدة الخوف وترى الناس من غياب عقولهم مثل السكارى من شدة هول الموقف، وليسوا سكارى من شرب الخمر، ولكن عذاب الله شديد، فقد أفقدهم عقولهم.
ولما ذكر الله ما يصاحب قيام الساعة من أهوال ردّ على الذين ينكرون القيامة والبعث، فقال:
3 - ومن الناس من يخاصم في قدرة الله على بعث الأموات دون علم يستند إليه، ويتّبع في اعتقاده وقوله كل متمرّد على ربه من الشياطين، ومن أئمة الضلال.
4 - كُتِب على ذلك المتمرد من شياطين الإنس والجن أن من اتبعه وصدّق به فإنه يضله عن طريق الحق، ويسوقه إلى عذاب النار بما يقوده إليه من الكفر والمعاصي.
5 - يا أيها الناس، إن كان لديكم شك في قدرتنا على بعثكم بعد الموت، فتأملوا في خلقكم؛ فقد خلقنا أباكم آدم من تراب، ثم خلافنا ذريته من مني يقذفه الرجل في رحم المرأة، ثم يتحول المني دمًا جامدًا، ثم يتحول الدم الجامد إلى قطعة لحم تشبه قطعة اللحم الممضوغة، ثم تتحول قطعة اللحم إما إلى خلق سوي يبقى في الرحم حتى يخرج مولودًا حيًّا، وإما إلى خلق غير سوي يسقطه الرحم؛ لنبين لكم قدرتنا بخلقكم أطوارًا، ونثبت في الأرحام ما نشاء من الأجنة حتى يولد في أجل محدد وهو تسعة أشهر، ثم نخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم أطفالًا، ثم لتصلوا إلى كمال القوة والعقل، ومنكم من يموت قبل ذلك، ومنكم من يعيش حتى يبلغ من الهرم حيث تضعف القوة ويضعف العقل، حتى يصير أسوأ حالًا من الصبي، لا يعلم شيئًا مما كان يعلمه، وترى الأرض يابسة لا نبات فيها، فإذا أنزلنا عليها ماء المطر تفتحت عن النبات، وارتفعت بسبب نموّ نباته، وأخرجت من كل صنف من النبات جميل المنظر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب الاستعداد ليوم القيامة بزاد التقوى.
• شدة أهوال القيامة حيث تنسى المرضع طفلها وتسقط الحامل حملها وتذهب عقول الناس.
• التدرج في الخلق سُنَّة إلهية.
• دلالة الخلق الأول على إمكان البعث.
• ظاهرة المطر وما يتبعها من إنبات الأرض دليل ملموس على بعث الأموات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (333)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*6 - ذلك الذي ذكرنا لكم -من بدء خلقكم وأطواره وأحوال من يولد منكم- لأجل أن تؤمنوا بأن الله الذي خلقكم هو الحق الذي لا شك فيه، بخلاف ما تعبدون من أصنامكم، ولتؤمنوا بأنه يحيي الموتى، وأنه على كل شيء قدير, لا يعجزه شيء.
7 - ولتؤمنوا بأن الساعة آتية لا شك في إتيانها، وأن الله يبعث الموتى من قبورهم ليجازيهم على أعمالهم.
ولما ذكر الله سبحانه حال الضلال بسبب التقليد في الآية الثالثة ذكر حال ضلال رؤوس الكفر في هذه الآية فقال:
8 - ومن الكفار من يجادل في توحيد الله، بغير علم منهم يصلون به إلى الحق، ولا اتباع هادٍ يدلهم عليه، ولا كتاب مضيءٍ منزل من عند الله يهديهم إليه.
9 - لاويًا عنقه تكبُّرًا ليصرف الناس عن الإيمان والدخول في دين الله، لمن هذا وَصفُه ذُلٌّ في الدنيا بما يلحقه من عقاب، ونذيقه في الآخرة عذاب النار المحرقة.
10 - ويقال له: ذلك العذاب الذي ذقته بسبب ما اكتسبته من الكفر والمعاصي، والله لا يعذّب أحدًا من خلقه إلا بذنب.
11 - ومن الناس مضطرب يعبد الله على شك، فإن أصابه خير من صحة وغنى استمرّ على إيمانه وعبادته لله، وإن أصابه ابتلاء بمرض وفقر تشاءم بدينه فارتدّ عنه، خسر دنياه، فلن يزيده كفره حظًّا من الدنيا لم يكتب له، وخسر آخرته بما يلقاه من عذاب الله، ذلك هو الخسران الواضح.
12 - يعبد من دون الله أصنامًا لا تضرّه إن عصاها, ولا تنفعه إن أطاعها , ذلك الدعاء لأصنام لا تضر ولا تنفع هو الضلال البعيد عن الحق.
13 - يدعو هذا الكافر الذي يعبد الأصنام من ضرره المحقّق أقرب من نفعه المفقود, لَسَاء المعبود الذي ضرّه أقرب من نفعه، ساء ناصرا لمن يستنصره، وصاحبا لمن يصحبه.
14 - إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا به وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها، إن الله يفعل ما يريد من رحمة من يرحمه، وعقاب من يعاقبه، لا مُكره له سبحانه.
15 - من كان يظن أن الله لا ينصر نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الدنيا والآخرة فليمدد بحبل إلى سقف بيته، ثم ليختنق به بقطع نفسه عن الأرض، ثم لينظر هل يذهبنّ ذلك ما يجده في نفسه من الغيظ، فالله ناصر نبيَّه، شاء المعاند أم أبى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أسباب الهداية إما علم يوصل به إلى الحق، أو هادٍ يدلهم إليه، أو كتاب يوثق به يهديهم إليه.
• الكبر خُلُق يمنع من التوفيق للحق.
• من عدل الله أنه لا يعاقب إلا على ذنب.
• الله ناصرٌ نبيه ودينه ولو كره الكافرون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (334)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة
*
 

*16 - وكما بيّنا لكم الحجج الواضحة على البعث أنزلنا على محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - القرآن آيات واضحة، وأن الله يوفّق بفضله من يشاء لسبيل الهداية والرشاد.
17 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله من هذه الأمة، واليهود -والصابئين (طائفة من أتباع بعض الأنبياء) , والنصارى، وعبدة النار، وعبدة الأوثان- إن الله يقضي بينهم يوم القيامة فيدخل المؤمنين الجنة، ويدخل غيرهم النار، إن الله على كل شيء من أقوال عباده وأعمالهم شهيد, يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.
18 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- أن الله يسجد له سجود طاعة من في السماوات من الملائكة، ومن في الأرض من مؤمني الإنس والجن، وتسجد له الشمس، ويسجد له القمر، وتسجد له النجوم في السماء، والجبال والشجر والدواب في الأرض؛ سجود انقياد، ويسجد له كثير من الناس سجود طاعة، وكثير يمتنع عن السجود له طاعة، فحقّ عليهم عذاب الله لكفرهم، ومن يقض الله عليه بالذلة والمهانة لكفره فليس له أحد يكرمه، إن الله يفعل ما يشاء, فلا مكره له سبحانه.
ولما بيَّن الله سبحانه وتعالى من يسجد له طاعة ومن يمتنع، عقّب ذلك بمصير كل منهما فقال:

19 - هذان فريقان متخاصمان في ربهم أيهم المُحِق: فريق الإيمان, وفريق الكفر؛ ففريق الكفر تحيط بهم النار مثل إحاطة الثياب بلابسها، ويُصَبّ من فوق رؤوسهم الماء المتناهي في الحرارة.
20 - يُذاب به ما في بطونهم من الأحشاء من شدة حرّه، ويصل إلى جلودهم فيذيبها.
21 - ولهم في النار مطارق من حديد تضرب الملائكة بها رؤوسهم.
22 - كما حاولوا الخروج من النار من شدّة ما يلاقونه فيها من الكرب رُدُّوا إليها، وقيل لهم: ذوقوا عذاب النار المحرق.
23 - وفريق الإيمان وهم الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، يدخلهم الله في جنات تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار، يزينهم الله بتحليتهم بأسورة من الذهب، ويزينهم بالتحلية باللؤلؤ، ويكون لباسهم فيها الحرير.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الهداية بيد الله يمنحها من يشاء من عباده.
• رقابة الله على كل شيء من أعمال عباده وأحوالهم.
• خضوع جميع المخلوقات لله قدرًا، وخضوع المؤمنين له طاعة.
• العذاب نازل بأهل الكفر والعصيان، والرحمة ثابتة لأهل الإيمان والطاعة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (335)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*24 - وأرشدهم الله في الحياة الدنيا إلى طيب الأقوال كشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، والتكبير والتحميد، وأرشدهم إلى طريق الإِسلام المحمود.
25 - إن الذين كفروا بالله، ويصرفون غيرهم عن الدخول في الإِسلام، ويصدون الناس عن المسجد الحرام، مثل ما فعل المشركون عام الحديبية فسوف نذيقهم العذاب الأليم، ذلك المسجد الذي جعلناه قبلة للناس في صلاتهم ومنسكًا من مناسك الحج والعمرة، يستوي فيه المكي المقيم فيه، والطارئ فيه من غير أهل مكة، ومن يرد فيه ميلًا عن الحق بالوقوع بشيء من المعاصي عامدًا نذقه من عذاب مؤلم.
26 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ بيّنا لإبراهيم عليه السلام مكان البيت وحدوده بعد أن كان مجهولًا، وأوحينا إليه ألا تشرك بعبادتي شيئًا، بل اعبدني وحدي، وطهّر بيتي من الأنجاس الحسية والمعنوية للطائفين به، والمصلّين فيه.
27 - ونادِ في الناس داعيًا إياهم إلى حج هذا البيت الذي أمرناك ببنائه؛ يأتوك مشاة أو ركبانًا على كل بعير مهزول مما عانى من السير، تأتي بهم الإبل تحملهم من كل طريق بعبد.
28 - ليحضروا ما يعود لهم بالنفع من مغفرة الذنوب، والحصول على الثواب، وتوحيد الكلمة وغير ذلك، وليذكروا اسم الله على ما يذبحونه من الهدايا في أيام معلومات هي: عاشر ذي الحجة وثلاثة أيام بعده؛ شكرًا لله على ما رزقهم من الإبل والبقر والغنم، فكلوا من هذه الهدايا، وأطعموا منها من كان شديد الفقر.
29 - ثم ليقضوا ما بقي عليهم من مناسك حجهم، ويتحللوا بحلق رؤوسهم وقص أظفارهم وإزالة الوسخ المتراكم عليهم بسبب الإحرام، وليوفوا بما أوجبوا على أنفسهم من حج أو عمرة أو هدي، وليطوفوا طواف الإفاضة بالبيت الذي أعتقه الله من تسلط الجبابرة عليه.
30 - ذلك الذي أمرتم -به من التحلل بحلق الرأس وقص الأظفار وإزالة الأوساخ، والوفاء بالنذر والطواف بالبيت- هو ما أوجبه الله عليكم، فعظموا ما أوجبه الله عليكم، ومن يجتنب ما أمره الله باجتنابه في حال إحرامه؛ تعظيمًا منه لحدود الله أن يواقعها، وحرماته أن يستحلها فهو خير له في الدنيا والآخرة عند ربه سبحانه، وأبيحت لكم -أيها الناس- الأنعام من الإبل والبقر والغنم، فلم يُحرِّمْ عليكم منها حاميًا ولا بَحِيرةً ولا وَصِيلةً، فلم يحرم منها إلا ما تجدونه في القرآن من حرمة الميتة والدم وغيرهما، فابتعدوا عن القذر الذي هو الأوثان، وابتعدوا عن كل قول باطل كذب على الله أو على خلقه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حرمة البيت الحرام تقتضي الاحتياط من المعاصي فيه أكثر من غيره.
• بيت الله الحرام مأوى أفئدة المؤمنين في كل زمان ومكان.
• منافع الحج عائدة إلى الناس سواء الدنيوية أو الأخروية.
• شكر النعم يقتضي العطف على الضعفاء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (336)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

*


*31 - اجتنبوا ذلك مائلين عن كل دين سوى دينه المُرْتَضى عنده، غير مشركين به في العبادة أحدًا، ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما سقط من السماء، فإما أن تخطف الطير لحمه وعظامه، أو تقذفه الريح في مكان بعيد.
32 - ذلك ما أمر الله به من توحيده والإخلاص له، واجتناب الأوثان وقول الزور. ومن يعظّم معالم الدين -ومنها الهدي ومناسك الحج- فإن تعظيمها من تقوى القلوب لربها.
33 - لكم في الهدايا التي تنحرونها بالبيت منافع، مثل الركوب والصوف والنسل واللبن، إلى أجل محدد بوقت ذبحها عند القرب من بيت الله الذي أعتقه من تَسَلط الجبابرة.
34 - ولكل أمة ماضية جعلنا منسكًا لإراقة الدماء قربانًا لله؛ رجاء أن يذكروا اسم الله على ما يذبحونه من تلك القرابين عند الذبح؛ شكرًا لله على ما رزقهم من الإبل والبقر والغنم, فمعبودكم بحق -أيها الناس- معبود واحد لا شريك له, فله وحده انقادوا بلإذعان والطاعة, أخبر -أيها الرسول- الخاشعين المخلصين بما يَسرّهم.
35 - الذين إذا ذُكِر الله خافوا من عقابه، فابتعدوا عن مخالفة أمره، وأدَّوُا الصلاة تامة، ويصبرون إن أصابهم بلاءً، وينفقون في وجوه البر مما رزقهم الله.
36 - والإبل والبقر التي تُهْدَى إلى البيت جعلناها لكم من شعائر الدين وأعلامه، لكم فيها منافع دينية ودنيوية، فقولوا: (باسم الله) عند نحرها بعد أن تصفّ قوائمها وهي قائمة قد ربطت إحدى يديها حتى لا تشرد، فإذا سقطت بعد النحر على جنبها، فكلوا -أيها المُهْدون- منها، وأعطوا منها الفقير الذي يتعفف عن السؤال, والفقير الذي يتعرض ليُعْطَى منها، كما ذللناها لكم لتحملوا عليها وتركبوها ذللناها لكم فانقادت إلى حيث تنحرونها؛ تقربًا لله لعلكم تشكرون الله على نعمة تذليلها لكم.
37 - لن يصل إلى الله لحوم ما تقدمونه من هدايا ولا دماؤها, ولن تُرْفَع إليه، لكن يرفع إليه اتقاؤكم الله فيها؛ بأن تخلصوا له في امتثالكم للتقرب بها إليه، كذلك ذللها الله لكم لتكبروا الله شاكرين إياه على ما وفقكم له من الحق، وأَخْبِر -أيها الرسول- المحسنين في عبادتهم لربهم وفي تعاملهم مع خلقه، بما يسرّهم.
38 - إن الله يدفع عن الذين آمنوا بالله شر أعدائهم، إن الله لا يحب كل خوان لأمانته، كفور لنعم الله، فلا يشكر الله عليها، بل يبغضه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ضَرْب المثل لتقريب الصور المعنوية بجعلها في ثوب حسي، مقصد تربوي عظيم.
• فضل التواضع.
• الإحسان سبب للسعادة.
• الإيمان سبب لدفاع الله عن العبد ورعايته له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (337)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة
*
*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (337)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*ولما بيَّن الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه يدافع عن المؤمنين، فاطمأنّت نفوسهم أَذِن لهم في قتال الكفار، فقال:

39 - أَذِن الله للمؤمنين الذين يقاتلهم المشركون بالقتال؛ لما وقع عليهم من ظلم أعدائهم لهم، وإن الله على نصر المؤمنين على عدوهم دون قتال لقدير، لكنّ حكمته اقتضت أن يختبر المؤمنين بقتال الكافرين.
40 - الذين أخرجهم الكفار من ديارهم ظلمًا، لا لجُرْم ارتكبوه إلا أنهم قالوا: ربنا الله، لا ربّ لنا غيره، ولولا ما شرعه الله للأنبياء وللمؤمنين من قتال أعدائهم لاعتدوا على مواطن العبادة، فهدموا صوامع الرهبان، وكنائس النصارى، ومعابد اليهود، ومساجد المسلمين المُعَدَّة للصلاة، فيها يذكر المسلمون الله ذكرًا كثيرًا، ولينصرنّ الله من ينصر دينه ونبيّه، إن الله لقوي على نصر من ينصر دينه، عزيز لا يغالبه أحد.
41 - هؤلاء الموعودون بالنصر هم الذين إن مكنّاهم في الأرض بالنصر على أعدائهم أدوا الصلاة على أكمل وجه، وأعطوا زكاة أموالهم، وأمروا بما أمر به الشرع، ونهوا عما نهى عنه، وحده مرجع الأمور في الثواب عليها والعقاب.
42 - وإن يكذبك -أيها الرسول- قومك، فاصبر فلست أول من كذبه قومه من الرسل، فقد كذب قبل قومك قومُ نوح نوحًا, كذبت عادٌ هودًا، وثمو صالحًا.
43 - وكذب قومُ إبراهيم إبراهيم، وكذب قومُ لوط لوطًا.
44 - وكذب أصحاب مدين شعيبًا، وكذب فرعونُ وقومُهُ موسى، فَأَخَّرْتُ عن أقوامهم العقوبة استدراجًا لهم، ثم أخذتهم بالعذاب، فتأمّل كيف كان إنكاري عليهم، فقد أهلكتهم بسبب كفرهم.
45 - فما أكثر القرى التي أهلكناها -وهي ظالمة بكفرها- بعذاب مُسْتَأصِل، فديارها مهدمة خالية من سكانها، وما أكثر الآبار الخالية من ورَّادها لهلاكهم، وما أكثر القصور العالية المزخرفة التي لم تحصن ساكنيها من العذاب.
46 - أفلم يَسِرْ هؤلاء المكذبون بما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الأرض؟ ليعاينوا آثار تلك القرى المهلكة، فيتفكروا بعقولهم ليعتبروا، ويسمعوا قصصهم سماع قبول ليتعظوا، فإن العمى ليس عمى البصر، بل العمى المُهْلِك المُرْدِي هو عمى البصيرة، بحيث لا يكون لصاحبه اعتبار ولا اتعاظ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات صفتي القوة والعزة لله.
• إثبات مشروعية الجهاد؛ للحفاظ على مواطن العبادة.
• إقامة الدين سبب لنصر الله لعبيده المؤمنين.
• عمى القلوب مانع من الاعتبار بآيات الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (338)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*47 - ويستعجلك -أيها الرسول- الكفار من قومك بالعذاب المُعَجَّل في الدنيا وبالعذاب المُؤَجَّل في الآخرة لما أنذروا بهما, ولن يخلفهم الله ما وعدهم به منه، ومن المُعَجَّل ما حل بهم يوم بدر، وإن يومًا من العذاب في الآخرة مثل ألف سنة مما تعدون من سِنِي الدنيا بسبب ما فيه من العذاب.
48 - وما أكثر القرى التي أمهلتها بالعذاب وهي ظالمة لكفرها, ولم أعاجلها به استدراجًا لها، ثم أخذتها بعذاب مُسْتَأصِل، وإليّ وحدي مرجعهم يوم القيامة، فأجازيهم على كفرهم بالعذاب الدائم.
49 - يا أيها الناس، إنما أنا لكم منذر أبلغكم ما أرسلت به، واضح في إنذاري.
50 - فالذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات لهم من ربهم مغفرة لذنوبهم، ولهم رزق كريم في الجنة لا ينقطع أبدًا.
51 - والذين سعوا في التكذيب بآياتنا مُقدِّرين أنهم سيعجزون الله ويفوتونه فلا يعذبهم، أولئك أصحاب الجحيم يلازمونه كما يلازم الصاحب صاحبه.
52 - وما بعثنا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا قرأ كتاب الله ألقى الشيطان في قراءته ما يلبس به على الناس أنه من الوحي، فيبطل الله ما يلقيه الشيطان من إلقائه، ويثبت آياته، والله عليم بكل شيء, لا يخفى عليه شيء، حكيم في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره.
53 - يُلْقِي الشيطان في قراءة النبي ليصيّر الله ما يلقيه امتحانًا للمنافقين، وللذين قست قلوبهم من المشركين، وإن الظالمين من المنافقين والمشركين لفي عداوة لله ورسوله وبُعْدٍ عن الحق والرشاد.
54 - وليتيقن الذين أعطاهم الله العلم أن القرآن المنزل على محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الحق الذي أوحى به الله إليك -أيها الرسول- فيزدادوا إيمانًا به، وتخضع له قلوبهم وتخشع، وإن الله لهادي الذين آمنوا به إلى طريق الحق المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه؛ جزاء لهم على خضوعهم له.
55 - ولا يزال الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا برسوله في شك مما أنزل الله عليك من القرآن، مستمرّين حتى تأتيهم الساعة فجأة وهم على ذلك، أو يأتيهم عذاب يوم لا رحمة فيه ولا خير، وهو يوم القيامة بالنسبة لهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• استدراج الظالم حتى يتمادى في ظلمه سُنَّة إلهية.
• حفظ الله لكتابه من التبديل والتحريف وصرف مكايد أعوان الشيطان عنه.
• النفاق وقسوة القلوب مرضان قاتلان.
• الإيمان ثمرة للعلم، والخشوع والخضوع لأوامر الله ثمرة للإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (339)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 
** 


*56 - الملك يوم القيامة -يوم يأتي هؤلاء ما كانوا يوعدون به من العذاب- لله وحده، لا منازع له فيه، هو سبحانه يحكم بين المؤمنين والكافرين، فيحكم لكل منهم بما يستحقه، فالذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات لهم ثواب عظيم هو جنات النعيم المقيم الذي لا ينقطع.
57 - والذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا، لهم عذاب مُذِلّ يذلهم الله به في جهنم.
58 - والذين تركوا ديارهم وأوطانهم طلبًا لمرضاة الله وإعزازًا لدينه، ثم قُتِلوا في الجهاد في سبيله، أو ماتوا -ليرزقنّهم الله في الجنة رزقًا حسنًا دائمًا لا ينقطع، وإن الله سبحانه لهو خير الرازقين.
59 - ليدخلنّهم الله موضعًا يرضونه وهو الجنة، وإن الله لعليم بأفعالهم ونياتهم، حليم حيث لم يعاجلهم بالعقوبة على ما فرطوا فيه.
60 - ذلك المذكور؛ من إدخال المهاجرين في سبيل الله الجنة، ومن الإذن بمقابلة المعتدي بمثل ما اعتدى بحيث لا إثم عليه في ذلك، فإذا عاود المعتدي اعتداءه فإن الله ينصر المُعْتَدَى عليه، إن الله عفو عن ذنوب المؤمنين، غفور لهم.
61 - ذلك النصر للمُعْتَدَى عليه لأن الله قادر على ما يشاء، ومن قدرته إدخال الليل في النهار، والنهار في الليل, بزيادة أحدهما ونقص الآخر، وأن الله سميع لأقوال عباده, عليم بأفعالهم، لا يخفى عليه شيء منها، وسيجازيهم عليها.
62 - ذلك المذكور من إدخال الله الليل في النهار، والنهار في الليل؛ لأن الله هو الحق، فدينه حق، ووعده حق، ونصره للمؤمنين حق، وأن ما يعبده المشركون من دون الله من الأوثان هو الباطل الذي لا أساس له، وأن الله هو العلي على خلقه ذاتًا وقَدْرًا وقهرًا، الكبير الذي له الكبرياء والعظمة والجلال.
63 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- أن الله أنزل من السماء مطرًا، فتصبح الأرض بعد نزول المطر عليها خَضْرَاء بما أنبتته من نبات، إن الله لطيف بعباده حيث أنزل لهم المطر، وأنبت لهم الأرض، خبير بمصالحهم، لا يخفى عليه شيء منها.
64 - له وحده ملك ما في السماوات وملك ما في الأرض، وإن الله لهو الغني الذي لا يفتقر إلى أي مخلوق من مخلوقاته، المحمود في كل حال.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مكانة الهجرة في الإِسلام وبيان فضلها.
• جواز العقاب بالمثل.
• نصر الله للمُعْتَدَى عليه يكون في الدنيا أو الآخرة.
• إثبات الصفات العُلَا لله بما يليق بجلاله؛ كالعلم والسمع والبصر والعلو.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (340)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*65 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- أن الله ذَلَّل لك وللناس ما في الأرض من الدواب والجمادات لمنافعكم وحاجاتكم، وذلَّل لكم السفن تجري في البحر بأمره وتسخيره من بلد إلى بلد، ويمسك السماء حتى لا تسقط على الأرض إلا بإذنه، فلو أذن لها أن تسقط عليها لسقطت، إن الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم، حيث سخّر لهم هذه الأشياء مع ما فيهم من ظلم.
66 - والله هو الذي أحياكم حيث أوجدكم بعد أن كنتم معدومين، ثم يميتكم إذا انقضت أعماركم، ثم يحييكم بعد موتكم ليحاسبكم على أعمالكم، ويجازيكم عليها، إن الإنسان لكثير الجحد لنعم الله -مع أنها ظاهرة- بعبادته معه غيره.
67 - لكل أهل ملة جعلنا شريعة، فهم يعملون بشريعتهم، فلا يُنازعَنَّك -أيها الرسول- المشركون وأهل الأديان الأخرى في شريعتك، فأنت أولى بالحق منهم؛ لأنهم أصحاب باطل، وادع الناس إلى إخلاص التوحيد لله، إنك لعلى طريق مستقيم, لا اعوجاج فيه.
68 - وإن امتنعوا إلا أن يجادلوك بعد ظهور الحجة ففوض أمرهم إلى الله قائلًا على سبيل الوعيد: الله أعلم بما تعملون من عمل، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
69 - الله يحكم من عباده: مؤمنهم وكافرهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون في الدنيا من أمر الدين.
70 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول - أن الله يعلم ما في السماء، ويعلم ما في الأرض , لا يخفى عليه شيء مما فيهما، إن علم ذلك مُسَجَّل في اللوح المحفوظ، إن علم ذلك كله على الله سهل.
71 - ويعبد المشركون من دون الله أصنامًا لم ينزل الله حجة على عبادتها في كتبه، وليس لهم عليها دليل من علم، وإنما مستندهم التقليد الأعمى لآبائهم، وليس للظالمين من نصير يمنعهم مما يحلّ بهم من عذاب الله.
72 - وإذا تقرأ عليهم آياتنا في القرآن واضحات تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا بالله إنكارها من عبوسهم عند سماعهم لها، يكادون من شدة الغضب يبطشون بالذين يقرؤون عليهم آياتنا، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أفأخبركم بما هو شر من غيظكم وعبوسكم؟ هو النار التي وعد الله الكفار أن يدخلهم فيها، وساء المصير الذي يصيرون إليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من نعم الله على الناس تسخير ما في السماوات وما في الأرض لهم.
• إثبات صفتي الرأفة والرحمة لله تعالى.
• إحاطة علم الله بما في السماوات والأرض وما بينهما.
• التقليد الأعمى هو سبب تمسك المشركين بشركهم بالله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (341)
(سُوُرَة الحج)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*73 - يا أيها الناس، ضُرِب مثل فاستمعوا له، واعتبروا به، إن ما تعبدون من أصنام وغيرها من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابًا على صغره لعجزهم، ولو اجتمعوا كلهم على أن يخلقوه ما خلقوه، وإذا أخذ الذباب شيئًا مما عليهم من طيب وما أشبهه لم يقدروا على إنقاذه منه، وبعجزهم عن خلق الذباب، وإنقاذ أشيائهم منه؛ تبين عجزهم عما هو أكبر من ذلك، فكيف تعبدونها -مع عجزها- من دون الله؟! ضَعُفَ هذا الطالب وهو الصنم المعبود الذي لا يستطيع إنقاذ ما استلبه الذباب منه، وضَعُفَ هذا المطلوب الذي هو الذباب.
74 - ما عظموا الله حق تعظيمه حين عبدوا معه بعض مخلوقاته، إن الله لقوي، ومن قوته وقدرته خلق السماوات والأرض ومن فيهما، عزيز لا يغالبه أحد بخلاف أصنام المشركين فهي ضعيفة ذليلة لا تخلق شيئًا.
75 - الله سبحانه وتعالى يختار من الملائكة رسلًا، ويختار من الناس رسلًا كذلك، فيرسل بعض الملائكة إلى الأنبياء مثل جبريل أرسله إلى الرسل من البشر، ويرسل الرسل من البشر إلى الناس، إن الله سميع لما يقوله المشركون في رسله، بصير بمن يختاره لرسالته.
76 - يعلم سبحانه ما عليه رسله من الملائكة والناس قبل خلقهم وبعد موتهم، وإلى الله وحده ترجع الأمور يوم القيامة، حيث يبعث عباده فيجازيهم على ما قدموا من عمل.
77 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرع لهم، اركعوا واسجدوا في صلاتكم لله وحده، وافعلوا الخير من صدقة وصلة؛ رجاء أن تفوزوا بالمطلوب، وتنجوا من المرهوب.
78 - وجاهدوا في سبيل الله جهادًا خالصًا لوجهه، هو اختاركم وجعل دينكم سَمْحًا لا ضيق فيه ولا شدّة، هذه الملة السمْحَة هي ملة أبيكم إبراهيم عليه السلام، وقد سماكم الله المسلمين في الكتب السابقة وفي القرآن؛ ليكون الرسول شهيدًا عليكم أنه بلغكم ما أمِر بتبليغه، ولتكونوا أنتم شهودًا على الأمم السابقة أنّ رسلها بلَّغَتها، فاشكروا الله على ذلك بالإتيان بالصلاة على أكمل وجه، وأعطوا زكاة أموالكم، والجؤوا إلى الله، واعتمدوا عليه في أموركم، فهو سبحانه نِعْم المولى لمن تولاه من المؤمنين، ونعْم النصير لمن استنصره منهم، فتولوه يتولكم، واستنصروه ينصركم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية ضرب الأمثال لتوضيح المعاني، وهي طريقة تربوية جليلة.
• عجز الأصنام عن خلق الأدنى دليل على عجزها عن خلق غيره.
• الإشراك بالله سببه عدم تعظيم الله.
• إثبات صفتي القوة والعزة لله، وأهمية أن يستحضر المؤمن معاني هذه الصفات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (342)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

*

*سورة المؤمنون
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر الإيمان وحقيقته وثماره وعواقب مخالفته وذم الكافرين، ولذلك افتتحت بفلاح المؤمنين وعدم فلاح الكافرين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قد فاز المؤمنون بالله العاملون بشرعه بالحصول على ما يطلبون، والنجاة مما يرهبون.
2 - الذين هم في صلاتهم مُتَذلِّلون، قد سكنت فيها جوارحهم، وفرغت قلوبهم من الشواغل.
3 - والذين هم عن الباطل واللهو وما فيه معصية من الأقوال والأفعال معرضون.
4 - والذين هم لتطهير أنفسهم من الرذائل، وتطهير أموالهم بإخراج زكاتها فاعلون.
5 - والذين هم لفروجهم بإبعادها عن الزنى واللواط والفواحش حافظون، فهم أعفّاء طاهرون.
6 - إلا على زوجاتهم أو ما يملكون من الإماء، فإنهم لا يُلامون في الاستمتاع بهنّ بالوطء وغيره.
7 - فمن طلب الاستمتاع بما عدا الزوجات أو إمائه اللاتي يملكها فهو متجاوز لحدود الله بتجاوز ما أحله من التمتع إلى ما حرمه منه.
8 - والذين هم لما ائتمنهم الله عليه، أو ائتمنهم عباده، ولعهودهم حافظون لا يضيعونها، بل يوفون بها.
9 - والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون بالمداومة عليها، وعلى أدائها في أوقاتها بأركانها وواجباتها ومستحبّاتها.
10 - أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات هم الوارثون.
11 - الذين يرثون أعلى الجنة هم فيها ماكثونِ أبدًا , لا ينقطع نعيمهم فيها.
12 - ولقد خلقنا أبا البشر آدم من طين، أخِذت ترجمته من خلافة استُخْرِجت من ماء مختلط بتربة الأرض.
13 - ثم خلقنا ذريته متناسلين من نطفة تستقر في الرحم إلى حين الولادة.
14 - فخلقنا بعد ذلك النطفة المستقرة في الرحم عَلَقَة حمراء، ثم جعلنا تلك العَلَقَة الحمراء كقطعة لحم ممضوغة، فخلقنا قطعة اللحم تلك عظامًا مُتَصَلِّبة، فألبسنا تلك العظام لحمًا، ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر بنفخ الروح فيه، وإخراجه إلى الحياة، فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين.
15 - ثم إنكم -أيها الناس- بعد ما مررتم به من تلك الأطوار ستموتون عند انقضاء آجالكم.
16 - ثم إنكم بعد موتكم تبعثون من قبوركم يوم القيامة؛ لتحاسبوا على ما قدمتم من عمل.
17 - ولقد خلقنا فوقكم -أيها الناس- سبع سماوات بعضها فوق بعض، وما كنا بغافلين عن خلقنا, ولا ناسين إياه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• للفلاح أسباب متنوعة يحسن معرفتها والحرص عليها.
• التدرج في الخلق والشرع سُنَّة إلهية.
• إحاطة علم الله بمخلوقاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (343)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة
*



*18 - وأنزلنا من السماء ماء المطر بمقدار الحاجة، لا كثيرًا فيفسد ولا قليلًا فلا يكفي، فجعلناه يستقر في الأرض ينتفع به الناس والدواب، بيانا لقادرون على أن نذهب به فلا تنتفعون.
19 - فأنشأنا لكم بذلك الماء بساتين من النخيل والأعناب، لكم فيها فواكه متعددة الأشكال والألوان، كالتِّين والرمان والتفاح، ومنها تأكلون.
20 - وأنشأنا لكم به شجرة الزيتون التي تخرج في منطقة جبل سيناء، تُنبِت الدهن الَّذي يستخرج من ثمرها يُدَّهن به ويُؤْتَدَم.
21 - وإن لكم -أيها الناس- في الأنعام (الإبل، البقر، الغنم) لعبرة ودلالة تستدلّون بها على قدرة الله ولطفه بكم، نسقيكم مما في بطون هذه الأنعام لبنًا خالصًا سائغًا للشاربين، ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة تنتفعون بها منها؛ كالركوب والصوف والوبر والشعر، وتأكلون من لحومها.
22 - وعلى الإبل من الأنعام في البر، وعلى السفن في البحر تُحْمَلون.
23 - ولقد بعثنا نوحًا عليه السلام إلى قومه يدعوهم إلى الله، فقال لهم: يا قوم، اعبدوا الله وحده، ما لكم من معبود بحق غيره سبحانه، أفلا تتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه؟!
24 - فقال الأشراف والسادة الذين كفروا بالله من قومه لأتباعهم وعامتهم: ما هذا الَّذي يزعم أنَّه رسول إلا بشر مثلكم يريد الرئاسة والسيادة عليكم، فلو شاء الله أن يرسل إلينا رسولًا لأرسله من الملائكة، ولم يرسله من البشر، ما سمعنا بمثل ما ادعاه عند أسلافنا الذين سبقونا.
25 - وما هو إلا رجل به جنون، لا يعي ما يقول، فانتظروا به حتَّى يتضح أمره للناس.
26 - قال نوح عليه السلام: رب انصرني عليهم بأن تنتقم لي منهم بسبب تكذيبهم إياي.
27 - فأوحينا إليه أن أصنع السفينة بمرأى منا وتعليمنا إياك كيف تصنعها، فإذا جاء أمرنا لإهلاكهم، ونبع الماء بقوة من المكان الَّذي يخبز فيه، فأدخل فيها من كل الأحياء ذكرًا وأنثى ليستمرّ النَّسْل، وأدخل أهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول من الله بالإهلاك مثل زوجتك وابنك، ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا بالكفر بطلب نجاتهم وترك إهلاكهم، إنهم مُهْلَكون -لا محالة- بالغرق في ماء الطوفان.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لطف الله بعباده ظاهر لإنزال المطر وتيسير الانتفاع به.
• التنويه بمنزلة شجرة الزيتون.
• اعتقاد المشركين ألوهية الحجر، وتكذيبهم بنبوة البشر، دليل على سخف عقولهم.
• نصر الله لرسله ثابت عندما تكذبهم أممهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (344)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*28 - فإذا علوت على السفينة أنت ومن معك من المؤمنين الناجين، فقل: الحمد لله الَّذي أنقذنا من القوم الكافرين فأهلكهم.
29 - وقل: رب أنزلني من الأرض إنزالًا مباركًا، وأنت خير المُنْزِلين.
30 - إن في ذلك المذكور من إنجاء نوح والمؤمنين معه، وإهلاك الكافرين؛ لدلالات جلية على قدرتنا على نصر رسلنا وإهلاك المكذبين بهم، بيان كنا لمختبرين قوم نوح برساله إليهم ليتضح المؤمن من الكافر والمطيع من العاصي.
31 - ثم أنشأنا من بعد إهلاك قوم نوح أمة أخرى.
32 - فبعثنا فيهم رسولًا منهم يدعوهم إلى الله، فقال لهم: اعبدوا الله وحده ما لكم من معبود بحق غيره سبحانه، أفلا تتقون الله باجتناب نواهيه، وامتثال أوامره؟!
33 - وقال الأشراف والسادة من قومه الذين كفروا بالله، وكذبوا بالآخرة وما فيها من ثواب وعقاب، وأطغاهم ما وسّعنا لهم من النعم في الحياة الدنيا، قالوا لأتباعهم وعامتهم-: ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه، ويشرب مما تشربون منه، فليس له مزية عليكم حتَّى يُبْعَث رسولًا إليكم.
34 - ولئن أطعتم بشرًا مثلكم إنكم إذن لخاسرون لعدم انتفاعكم بطاعته لترككم آلهتكم، واتباع من لا فضيلة له عليكم.
35 - أيعدكم هذا الَّذي يزعم أنَّه رسول أنكم إذا متم وصرتم ترابًا وعظامًا بالية أنكم تخرجون من قبوركم أحياء؟! أيعقل هذا؟!
36 - بعيد جدًّا ما توعدون به من إخراجكم من قبوركم أحياء بعد موتكم، ومصيركم ترابًا وعظامًا بالية.
37 - ليست الحياة إلا الحياة الدنيا، لا الحياة الآخرة، تموت الأحياء منا ولا تحيا، ويولد آخرون فيحيون، ولسنا بمُخرَجين بعد موتنا للحساب يوم القيامة.
38 - ما هذا الَّذي يدّعي أنَّه رسول إليكم إلا رجل اختلق على الله كذبًا بادعائه هذا، ولسنا له بمؤمنين.
39 - قال الرسول: رب انصرني عليهم بأن تنتقم لي منهم بسبب تكذيبهم إياي.
40 - فأجابه الله قائلًا: بعد زمن قليل سيصبح هؤلاء المكذبون بما جئت به نادمين على ما وقع منهم من التكذيب.
41 - فأخذهم صوت شديد مُهلك باستحقاقهم العذاب لتعنُتهم، فصيّرتهم هلكى مثل غثاء السيل، فهلاكًا للقوم الظالمين.
42 - ثم بعد إهلاكهم أنشأنا أقوامًا وأممًا آخرين مثل قوم لوط، وقوم شعيب، وقوم يونس.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب حمد الله على النعم.
• الترف في الدنيا من أسباب الغفلة أو الاستكبار عن الحق.
• عاقبة الكافر الندامة والخسران.
• الظلم سبب في البعد عن رحمة الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (345)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

*




*43 - لا تتقدم أي أمة من هذه الأمم المكذبة الوقت المحدد لمجيء هلاكها، ولا تتأخر عنه، مهما كان لها من الوسائل.
44 - ثم بعثنا رسلنا متتابعين رسولًا رسولًا، كلما جاء أمةً من تلك الأمم رسولُها المبعوث إليها كذبوه، فاتبعنا بعضهم ببعض بالهلاك، فلم يبق لهم وجود إلا أحاديث الناس عنهم، فهلاكًا لقوم لا يؤمنون بما جاءتهم به رسلهم من عند ربهم.
45 - ثم بعثنا موسى وأخاه هارون بآياتنا النسع: (العصا، اليد، الجراد، القُمَّل، الضفاع، الدم، الطوفان، السنون، نقص الثمرات)، وبحجة واضحة.
46 - بعثناهما إلى فرعون والأشراف من قومه فاستكبروا، فلم ينقادوا للإيمان لهما، وكانوا قومًا مُسْتَعْلِين على الناس بالقهر والظلم.
47 - فقالوا: أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا، لا مزية لهما علينا، وقومهما (بنو إسرائيل) لنا مطيعون خاضعون؟!
48 - فكذبوهما فيما جاءا به من عند الله، فكانوا بسبب تكذيبهم من المُهْلَكين بالغرق.
49 - ولقد أعطينا موسى التوراة رجاء أن يهتدي بها قومه إلى الحق، ويعملوا بها.
50 - وصيرنا عيسى بن مريم وأمه مريم علامة دالة على قدرتنا، فقد حملت به من غير أب، وآويناهما إلى مكان مرتفع من الأرض، مستوٍ صالح للاستقرار عليه، فيه ماء جار متجدد.
51 - يا أيها الرسل، كلوا مما أحللت لكم مما يُسْتَطاب أكله، واعملوا عملًا صالحًا موافقًا للشرع، إني بما تعملون من عمل عليم، يخفى عليَّ من أعمالكم شيء.
52 - وإن ملَّتكم -أيها الرسل- ملة واحدة وهي الإسلام، وأنا ربكم لا ربَّ لكم غيري، فاتقوني بامتثال أوامري، واجتناب نواهيّ.
53 - فتفرّق أتباعهم بعدهم في الدين، فصاروا أحزابًا وشيعًا، كل حزب معجب بما يؤمن أنَّه هو الدين المرضي عند الله، ولا يلتفت إلى ما عند غيره.
54 - فاتركهم -أيها الرسول- فيما هم فيه من الجهل والحيرة إلى حين نزول العذاب بهم.
55 - 56 - أيظن هؤلاء الأحزاب الفرحون بما لديهم أن ما نعطيهم من الأموال والأولاد في الحياة الدنيا هو تعجيل خير لهم يستحقونه؟! ليس الأمر كما ظنوا، إنما نعطيهم ذلك إملاءً واستدراجًا لهم، لكنهم لا يحسُّون بذلك.
57 - إن الذين هم مع إيمانهم وإحسانهم وجِلون من ربهم.
58 - والذين هم بآيات كتابه يؤمنون.
59 - والذين هم يوحدون ربهم لا يشركون به شيئًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستكبار مانع من التوفيق للحق.
• إطابة المأكل له أثر في صلاح القلب وصلاح العمل.
• التوحيد ملة جميع الأنبياء ودعوتهم.
• الإنعام على الفاجر ليس إكرامًا له، وإنما هو استدراج.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (346)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

*

** 


*60 - والذين يجتهدون في أعمال البر، ويتقربون إلى الله بالأعمال الصالحة وهم خائفون ألا يتقبل الله منهم إنفاقهم وأعمالهم الصالحة إذا رجعوا إليه يوم القيامة.
61 - أولئك الموصوفون بهذه الصفات العظيمة يبادرون إلى الأعمال الصالحة، وهم إليها سابقون، ومن أجلها سبقوا غيرهم.
62 - ولا نكلف نفسًا إلا قدر ما تستطيعه من العمل، وعندنا كتاب أثبتنا فيه عمل كل عامل، ينطق بالحق الَّذي لا مرية فيه، وهم لا يظلمون بنقص حسناتهم، ولا زيادة سيئاتهم.
63 - بل قلوب الكفار في غفلة من هذا الكتاب الَّذي ينطق بالحق، والكتاب الَّذي نزل عليهم، ولهم أعمال أخرى دون ما هم عليه من الكفر هم لها عاملون.
64 - حتَّى إذا عاقبنا منعَّميهم في الدنيا بالعذاب يوم القيامة إذا هم يرفعون أصواتهم مستغيثين.
65 - فيقال لهم تيئيسًا لهم من رحمة الله: لا تصرخوا ولا تستغيثوا في هذا اليوم، فإنه لا ناصر لكم يمنعكم من عذاب الله.
66 - قد كانت آيات كتاب الله تُقْرأ عليكم في الدنيا، فكنتم ترجعون مولّين عنها إذا سمعتموها كراهية لها.
67 - تفعلون ذلك مستكبرين على الناس بما تزعمونه من أنكم أهل الحرم ولستم أهله؛ لأن أهله هم المتقون، وتتسامرون حوله بالسيئ من القول، فأنتم لا تقدسونه.
68 - أفلم يتدبر هؤلاء المشركون ما أنزل الله من القرآن ليؤمنوا به، ويعملوا بما فيه، أم جاءهم ما لم يأت أسلافهم من قبلهم، فأعرضوا عنه وكذبوا به.
69 - أم إنهم لم يعرفوا محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الَّذي أرسله الله إليهم، فهم منكرون له، لقد عرفوه وعرفوا صدقه وأمانته.
70 - بل يقولون: هو مجنون، لقد كذبوا، بل جاءهم بالحق الَّذي لا مِرْية فيه أنَّه من عند الله، ومعظمهم كارهون للحق، مبغضون له حسدًا من عند أنفسهم، وتعصبًا لباطلهم.
71 - ولو أجرى الله الأمور، ودبّرها على وفق ما تهواه أنفسهم لفسدت السماوات والأرض، وفسد من فيهن لجهلهم بعواقب الأمور، وبالصحيح والفاسد من التدبير.
72 - هل طلبت -أيها الرسول- أجرًا من هؤلاء على ما جئتهم به، وذلك جعلهم يرفضون الدعوة؛ هذا لم يحدث منك، فثواب ربك وأجره خير من ثواب هؤلاء وغيرهم، وهو -سبحانه- خير الرازقين.
73 - وإنك -أيها الرسول- لتدعو هؤلاء وغيرهم إلى طريق مستقيم لا اعوجاج فيه، وهو طريق الإسلام.
74 - وإن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وما فيها من حساب وعقاب وثواب عن طريق الإسلام لمائلون إلى غيرها من الطرق المعوجة الموصلة إلى النار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خوف المؤمن من عدم قبول عمله الصالح.
• سقوط التكليف بما لا يُسْتطاع رحمة بالعباد.
• الترف مانع من موانع الاستقامة وسبب في الهلاك.
• قصور عقول البشر عن إدراك كثير من المصالح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (347)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*75 - ولو رحمناهم ورفعنا عنهم ما بهم من قحط وجوع لتمادوا في ضلالهم عن الحق يترددون ويتخبّطون.
76 - ولقد اختبرناهم بأنواع المصائب، فما تَذَلَّلوا لربِّهم ولا خضعوا له، وما دعوه خاشعين ليرفع عنهم المصائب عند نزولها.
77 - حتَّى إذا فتحنا عليهم بابًا من العذاب الشديد إذا هم فيه آيسون من كل فَرَج وخير.
ولما كان إنكار البعث لا يقع ممن ينتفع بسمعه وبصره وعقله ذكَّرهم الله بما أنعم عليهم به منها، فقال:

78 - والله سبحانه هو الَّذي خلق لكم -أيها المكذبون بالبعث- السمع لتسمعوا به، والأبصار لتبصروا بها، والقلوب لتفقهوا بها، وذلك لا تشكرونه على هذه النعم إلا قليلًا.
79 - وهو الَّذي خلقكم -أيها الناس- في الأرض، وإليه وحده يوم القيامة تحشرون للحساب والجزاء.
80 - وهو وحده سبحانه الَّذي يحيي فلا محيي غيره، وهو وحده الَّذي يميت فلا مميت سواه، وإليه وحده تقدير اختلاف الليل والنهار ظلمة وإنارة وطولًا وقصرًا، أفلا تعقلون قدرته، وتفرّده بالخلق والتدبير؟!
81 - بل قالوا مثل ما قال آباؤهم وأسلافهم في الكفر.
82 - قالوا على وجه الاستبعاد والإنكار: أإذا متنا وصرنا ترابًا وعظامًا بالية أإنا لمبعوثون أحياءً للحساب؟!
83 - لقد وعدنا هذا الوعد - وهو البعث بعد الموت - ووُعِد أسلافنا من قبلُ بذلك، ولم نر ذلك الوعد تحقق، ما هذا إلا أباطيل الأقدمين وأكاذيبهم.
84 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء الكفار المنكرين للبعث: لمن هذه الأرض، ومن عليها إن كان لكم علم؟
85 - سيقولون: الأرض ومن عليها لله، فقل لهم: ألا تتذكرون أن من له الأرض ومن عليها قادر على إحيائكم بعد موتكم؟
86 - قل لهم: من رب السماوات السبع؟ ومن رب العرش العظيم الَّذي لا يوجد مخلوق أعظم منه؟
87 - سيقولون: السماوات السبع والعرش العظيم ملك لله، فقل لهم: أفلا تتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه لتسلموا من عذابه؟
88 - قل لهم: من الَّذي بيده ملك كل شيء، لا يشذ عن ملكه شيء، وهو يغيث من شاء من عباده، ولا أحد يمتنع ممن أراده هو بسوء، فيدفع عنه العذاب، إن كان لكم علم؟
89 - سيقولون: ملك كل شيء بيده سبحانه، فقل لهم: فكيف تذهب عقولكم، وتعبدون غيره مع إقراركم بذلك؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عدم اعتبار الكفار بالنعم أو النقم التي تقع عليهم دليل على فساد فطرهم.
• كفران النعم صفة من صفات الكفار.
• التمسك بالتقليد الأعمى يمنع من الوصول للحق.
• الإقرار بالربوبية ما لم يصحبه إقرار بالألوهية لا ينجي صاحبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (348)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*90 - ليس الأمر كما يدّعون، بل جئناهم بالحق الَّذي لا مرية فيه، وإنهم لكاذبون فيما يدّعونه لله من الشريك والولد، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوًّا كبيرًا.
91 - ما اتخذ الله من ولد كما يزعم الكفار، وما كان معه من معبود بحق، ولو فرض أنَّه معه معبود بحق لذهب كل معبود بنصيبه من الخلق الَّذي خلقه، وَلَغَالَبَ بعضهم بعضًا، فيفسد نظام الكون، والواقع أن شيئًا من ذلك لم يحدث، فدل على أن المعبود بحق واحد وهو الله وحده، تنزه وتقدس عما يصفه به المشركون مما لا يليق به من الولد والشريك.
92 - عالم كل ما غاب عن خلقه، وعالم كل ما يشاهد ويدرك بالحواس، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، فتعالى سبحانه أن يكون له شريك.
93 - قل -يا أيها الرسول-: رب إما تريني في هؤلاء المشركين ما وعدتهم من العذاب.
94 - رب إن عاقبتهم وأنا أشاهد ذلك فلا تجعلني فيهم فيصيبني ما أصابهم من العذاب.
95 - وإنا على أن نجعلك تشاهد وترى ما نعدهم به من العذاب لقادرون، لا نعجز عن ذلك ولا عن غيره.
96 - ادفع -أيها الرسول- من يسيء إليك بالخصلة التي هي أحسن؛ بأن تصفح عنه، وتصبر على أذاه، نحن أعلم بما يصفون من الشرك والتكذيب، وبما يصفونك به مما لا يليق بك كالسحر والجنون.
97 - وقل: رب اعتصم بك من نَزَغَات الشياطين ووساوسهم.
98 - وأعوذ بك رب أن يحضروني في شيء من أموري.
99 - حتَّى إذا جاء أحدَ هؤلاء المشركين الموتُ، وعاين ما ينزل به قال ندمًا على ما فات من عمره، وما فرّط في جنب الله: رب ارجعني إلى الحياة الدنيا.
100 - لعلّي أعمل عملًا صالحًا إذا رجعت إليها، كلا، ليس الأمر كما طلبت، إنها مجرد كلمة هو قائلها، فلو رُدَّ إلى الحياة الدنيا لما وفى بما وعد به، وسيبقى هؤلاء المتوفّون في حاجز بين الدنيا والآخرة إلى يوم البعث والنشور، فلا يرجعون منه إلى الدنيا ليستدركوا ما فاتهم، ويصلحوا ما أفسدوه.
101 - فإذا نفخ الملك الموكل بالنفخ في القرن النفخة الثانية المؤذنة بالقيامة، فلا أنساب بينهم يتفاخرون بها لانشغالهم بأهوال الآخرة، ولا يسأل بعضهم بعضًا لانشغالهم بما يهمهم.
102 - فمن ثقلت موازينه برجحان حسناته على سيئاته فأولئك هم المفلحون بما ينالونه من مطلوبهم، وما يجنّبون من مرهوبهم.
103 - ومن خفّت موازينه لرجحان سيئاته على حسناته فأولئك هم الذين ضيعوا أنفسهم بفعل ما يضرّها، وترك ما ينفعها من الإيمان والعمل الصالح، فهم في نار جهنم ماكثون، لا يخرجون منها.
104 - تحرق وجوههم النار، وهم فيها قد تقلّصت شفاههم العليا والسفلى عن أسنانهم من شدة العبوس.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستدلال باستقرار نظام الكون على وحدانية الله.
• إحاطة علم الله بكل شيء.
• معاملة المسيء بالإحسان أدب إسلامي رفيع له تأثيره البالغ في الخصم.
• ضرورة الاستعاذة بالله من وساوس الشيطان وإغراءاته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (349)
(سُوُرَة المؤمنون)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*105 - ويقال لهم تقريعًا لهم: ألم تكن آيات القرآن تقرأ عليكم في الدنيا، فكنتم بها تكذبون؟!
106 - قالوا: ربنا غلب علينا ما سبق في علمك من شقاوتنا، وكنا قومًا ضالين عن الحق.
107 - ربنا أخرجنا من النار، فإن رجعنا إلى ما كنا عليه من الكفر والضلال فإنا ظالمون لأنفسنا، قد انقطع عذرنا.
108 - قال الله: اسكنوا أذلاء مهانين في النار، ولا تكلموني.
109 - إنه كان فريق من عبادي الذين آمنوا بي يقولون: ربنا آمنا بك فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا، وارحمنا برحمتك، وأنت خير الراحمين.
110 - فاتخذتم هؤلاء المؤمنين الداعين ربهم محلًّا للاستهزاء تسخرون منهم، وتستهزئون بهم حتَّى أنساكم الانشغالُ بالسخرية منهم ذكرَ الله، وكنتم تضحكون منهم سخرية واستهزاء.
111 - إني جزيت هؤلاء المؤمنين الفوز بالجنّة يوم القيامة؛ لصبرهم على طاعة الله وعلى ما كانوا يتلقونه منكم من الأذى.
ولما سألوا الرجوع إلى الدنيا ليصلحوا ما أفسدوا، ذكَّرهم بما عمّروا فيها مما يمكنهم من التوبة لو أرادوا ذلك.

112 - قال: كم مكثتم في الأرض من السنين؟ وكم أضعتم فيها من وقت؟
113 - فيجيبون بقولهم: مكثنا يومًا أو جزءًا من يوم، فاسأل الذين يُعْنَوْن بحساب الأيام والشهور.
114 - قال: ما مكثتم في الدنيا إلا زمنًا قليلًا يسهل الصبر فيه على الطاعة لو أنكم كنتم تعلمون مقدار مكثكم.
115 - أفحسبتم -أيها الناس- أنما خلقناكم لعبًا دون حكمة، فلا ثواب ولا عقاب مثل البهائم، وأنكم لا ترجعون إلينا يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء؟!
116 - فتنزّه الله الملك المتصرّف في خلقه بما يشاء , الَّذي هو حق، ووعده حق، وقوله حق، لا معبود بحق غيره، رب العرش الكريم الَّذي هو أعظم المخلوقات، ومن كان ربًّا لأعظم المخلوقات فهو ربها كلها.
117 - ومن يدع مع الله معبودًا آخر لا حجة له على استحقاقه العبادة (وهذا شأن كل معبود غير الله) فإنما جزاء عمله السيئ عند ربه سبحانه، فهو الَّذي يجازيه بالعذاب عليه، إنه لا يفوز الكافرون بنيل ما يطلبون، ولا بالنجاة مما يرهبون.
118 - وقل -أيها الرسول-: رب اغفر لي ذنوبي، وارحمني برحمتك وأنت خير من رحم ذا ذنبٍ، فقبل توبته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكافر حقير مهان عند الله.
• الاستهزاء بالصالحين ذنب عظيم يستحق صاحبه العذاب.
• تضييع العمر لازم من لوازم الكفر.
• الثناء على الله مظهر من مظاهر الأدب في الدعاء.
• لما افتتح الله سبحانه السورة بذكر صفات فلاح المؤمنين ناسب أن تختم السورة بذكر خسارة الكافرين وعدم فلاحهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (350)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة
*
 

*سورة النور
مدنية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
التركيز على قضية العفاف والستر وصفاء المجتمع المسلم وتحصينه من أسباب الفاحشة وكيد المنافقين في نشرها.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - هذه سورة أنزلناها، وأوجبنا العمل بأحكامها، وأنزلنا فيها آيات بينات؛ رجاء أن تتذكروا ما فيها من الأحكام فتعملوا به.
2 - الزانية والزاني البكْران فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مئة جلدة، ولا تأخذكم بهما رِقَّة ورحمة بحيث لا تقيمون عليهما الحد أو تخففونه عنهما، إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر، وليحضر إقامة الحد عليهما جمع من المؤمنين إمعانًا في التشهير بهما، وردعًا لهما ولغيرهما.
3 - لتفظيع الزنى ذكر الله أن الَّذي اعتاده لا يرغب في الزواج إلا من زانية مثله أو مشركة لا تتوقى الزنى مع عدم جواز نكاحها، والذي اعتادت الزنى لا ترغب في الزواج إلا من زان مثلها أو مشرك لا يتوقاه مع حرمة زواجها منه، وحُرِّم نكاح الزانية وإنكاح الزاني على المؤمنين.
4 - والذين يرمون بالفاحشة العفائف من النساء (والأعفّاء من الرجال مثلهن)، ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهود على ما رموهم به من الفاحشة فاجلدوهم -أيها الحكام- ثمانين جلدة، ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدًا، وأولئك الذين يرمون العفائف هم الخارجون عن طاعة الله.
5 - إلا الذين تابوا إلى الله بعد الَّذي أقدموا عليه من ذلك، وأصلحوا أعمالهم فإن الله يقبل توبتهم وشهادتهم، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده رحيم بهم.
6 - والرجال الذين يرمون زوجاتهم وليس لهم شهود غير أنفسهم يشهدون على صحة ما رموهن به؛ يشهد الواحد منهم أربع شهادات بالله: إنه لصادق فيما رمى به زوجته من الزنى.
7 - ثم في شهادته الخامسة يزيد الدعاء على نفسه باستحقاق اللعنة إن كان كاذبًا فيما رماها به.
8 - فتستحق هي بذلك أن تُحَد حد الزنى، ويدفع عنها هذا الحد أن تشهد هي أربع شهادات بالله: إنه لكاذب فيما رماها به.
9 - ثم في شهادتها الخامسة تزيد الدعاء على نفسها بغضب الله عليها إن كان صادقًا فيما رماها به.
10 - ولولا تفضل الله عليكم -أيها الناس- ورحمته بكم، وإنه تواب على من تاب من عباده، حكيم في تدبيره وشرعه لعاجلكم بالعقوبة على ذنوبكم، ولفضحكم بها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التمهيد للحديث عن الأمور العظام بما يؤذن بعظمها.
• الزاني يفقد الاحترام والرحمة في المجتمع المسلم.
• الحصار الاجتماعي على الزناة وسيلة لتحصين المجتمع منهم، ووسيلة لردعهم عن الزنى.
• تنويع عقوبة القاذف إلى عقوبة مادية (الحد)، ومعنوية (رد شهادته، والحكم عليه بالفسق) دليل على خطورة هذا الفعل.
• لا يثبت الزنى إلا ببينة، وادعاؤه دونها قذف.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (351)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة

* 

** 


*11 - إن الذين جاؤوا بالبُهْتَان (وهو رمي أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها - بالفاحشة) جماعة تنتسب إليكم -أيها المؤمنون- لا تظنوا أن ما افتروه شر لكم، بل هو خير لما فيه من الثواب والتمحيص للمؤمنين، ولما يصحبه من تبرئة أم المؤمنين، لكل واحد شارك في رميها بالفاحشة جزاء ما اكتسبه من الإثم لتكلّمه بالإفك، والذي تحمّل معظم ذلك ببدئه به له عذاب عظيم، والمقصود به رأس المنافقين عبد الله بن بن ابن سَلُول.
12 - هلَّا إذ سمع المؤمنون والمؤمنات هذا الإفك العظيم ظنوا سلامة من افتُرِي عليه ذلك من إخوانهم المؤمنين، وقالوا: هذا كذب واضح.
13 - هلَّا أتى المفترون على أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنهما - على فريتهم العظيمة بأربعة شهود يشهدون على صحة ما نسبوا إليها، فإن لم يأتوا بأربعة شهود على ذلك -ولن يأتوا بهم أبدًا- فهُم كاذبون في حكم الله.
14 - ولولا تفضّل الله عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- ورحمته بكم حيث لم يعاجلكم بالعقوبة، وتاب على من تاب منكم؛ لأصابكم عذاب عظيم بسبب ما خضتم فيه من الكذب والافتراء على أم المؤمنين.
15 - إذ يرويه بعضكم عن بعض، وتتناقلونه بأفواهكم مع بطلانه؛ فما لكم به علم، وتظنون أن ذلك سهل هين، وهو عند الله عظيم؛ لما فيه من الكذب ورمي بريء.
16 - وهلَّا إذ سمعتم هذا الإفك قلتم: ما يصح لنا أن نتكلم بهذا الأمر الشنيع، تنزيهًا لك ربنا، هذا الَّذي رموا به أم المؤمنين كذب عظيم.
17 - يذكِّركم الله وينصحكم أن تعودوا لمثل هذا الإفك فترموا بريئًا بالفاحشة إن كنتم مؤمنين بالله.
18 - ويوضّح الله لكم الآيات المشتملة على أحكامه ومواعظه، والله عليم بأفعالكم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها، حكيم في تدبيره وشرعه.
19 - إن الذين يحبون أن تنتشر المنكرات -ومنها القذف بالزنى- في المؤمنين، لهم عذاب موجع في الدنيا بإقامة حد القذف عليهم، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار، والله يعلم كذبهم، وما يؤول إليه أمر عباده، ويعلم مصالحهم، وأنتم لا تعلمون ذلك.
20 - ولولا تفضّل الله عليكم -أيها الواقعون في الإفك - ورحمته بكم، ولولا أن الله رؤوف رحيم بكم، لعاجلكم بالعقوبة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تركيز المنافقين على هدم مراكز الثقة في المجتمع المسلم بإشاعة الاتهامات الباطلة.
• المنافقون قد يستدرجون بعض المؤمنين لمشاركتهم في أعمالهم.
• تكريم أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنهما - بتبرئتها من فوق سبع سماوات.
• ضرورة التثبت تجاه الشائعات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (352)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة

** 
*
*21 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بشرعه، لا تتبعوا طرق الشيطان في تزيينه للباطل، ومن يتبع طرقه فإنه يأمر بالقبيح من الأفعال والأقوال، وبما ينكره الشرع، ولولا فضل الله عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- ما طهر منكم من أحد أبدًا بالتوبة إن تاب، ولكن الله يطهّر من يشاء بقبول توبته، والله سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بأعمالكم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
22 - ولا يحلف أهل الفضل في الدين وأصحاب السعة في المال على ترك إعطاء أقربائهم المحتاجين -لما هم عليه من الفقر، من المهاجرين في سبيل الله- لذنب ارتكبوه، وليعفوا عنهم، وليصفحوا عنهم، ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم ذنوبكم إذا عفوتم عنهم وصفحتم؟! والله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم، فليتأسّ به عباده. نزلت هذه الآية في أبي بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنه - لما حلف على ترك الإنفاق على مِسْطَح لمشاركته في الإفك.
23 - إن الذين يرمون العفائف الغافلات عن الفاحشة التي لا يفطن لها المؤمنات، طُردوا من رحمة الله في الدنيا والآخرة، ولهم عذاب عظيم في الآخرة.
24 - يحصل لهم ذلك العذاب يوم القيامة يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم بما نطقوا به من الباطل، وتشهد عليهم أيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون.
25 - في ذلك اليوم يوفّيهم الله جزاءهم بعدل، ويعلمون أن الله سبحانه هو الحق، فكل ما يصدر عنه من خبر أو وعد أو وعيد حق واضح لا مرية فيه.
26 - كلّ خبيث من الرجال والنساء والأقوال والأفعال مناسب وموافق لما هو خبيث، وكل طيب من ذلك مناسب وموافق لما هو طيب، أولئك الطيبون والطيبات مُبَرَّؤون مما يقوله عنهم الخبيثون والخبيثات، لهم مغفرة من الله يغفر بها ذنوبهم، ولهم رزق كريم وهو الجنّة.
ولما كان الاطلاع على العورات سببًا لإثارة الشهوة المؤدي إلى ارتكاب الزنى المذكور في بداية السورة، أمر الله بالاستئذان على البيوت؛ حماية للنظر من الاطلاع على العورات، فقال:

27 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بشرعه، لا تدخلوا بيوتًا غير بيوتكم حتَّى تستأذنوا ساكنيها في الدخول عليهم، وتسلّموا عليهم بأن تقولوا في السلام والاستئذان: السلام عليكم أأدخل؟ ذلك الاستئذان الَّذي أمرتم به خير لكم من الدخول فجأة، لعلكم تتذكرون ما أمرتم به فتمتثلوه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إغراءات الشيطان ووساوسه داعية إلى ارتكاب المعاصي، فليحذرها المؤمن.
• التوفيق للتوبة والعمل الصالح من الله لا من العبد.
• العفو والصفح عن المسيء سبب لغفران الذنوب.
• قذف العفائف من كبائر الذنوب.
• مشروعية الاستئذان لحماية النظر، والحفاظ على حرمة البيوت.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (353)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة

*
*28 - فإن لم تجدوا في تلك البيوت أحدًا فلا تدخلوها حتَّى يؤذن لكم في دخولها ممن يملك الإذن، وإن قال لكم أربابها: (ارجعوا) فارجعوا ولا تدخلوها، فإنه أطهر لكم عند الله، والله بما تعملون عليم لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
29 - ليس عليكم حرج أن تدخلوا دون استئذان بيوتًا عامة لا تختص بأحد، أعدّت للانتفاع العام؛ كالمكتبات والحوانيت في الأسواق، والله يعلم ما تظهرون من أعمالكم وأحوالكم وما تخفون، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجازيكم عليه.
ولما كان النظر بريدًا إلى الزنى، أمر الله بغض البصر للوقاية منه، فقال:

30 - قل -أيها الرسول- للمؤمنين يكفّوا من أبصارهم عن النظر إلى ما لا يحل لهم من النساء والعورات، ويحفظوا فروجهم من الوقوع في المحرم، ومن كشفها، ذلك الكف عن النظر إلى ما حرمه الله أطهر لهم عند الله، إن الله خبير بما يصنعون، لا يخفى عليه شيء منه، وسيجازيهم عليه.
31 - وقل للمؤمنات يكففن من أبصارهن عن النظر إلى ما لا يحلّ لهن النظر إليه من العورات، ويحفظن فروجهن بالبعد عن الفاحشة وبالستر، ولا يُظْهِرن زينتهن للأجانب إلا ما ظهر منها مما لا يمكن إخفاؤه كالثياب، وليضربن بأغطيتهنّ على فتحات أعلى ثيابهن ليسترن شعورهن ووجوههن وأعناقهن، ولا يُظْهِرن زينتهنّ الخفية إلا لأزواجهنّ، أو آبائهن، أو آباء أزواجهن، أو أبنائهنّ، أو أبناء أزواجهنّ، أو إخوانهنّ، أو أبناء إخوانهنّ، أو أبناء أخواتهنّ، أو نسائهنّ المأمونات، مسلمات كنّ أو كافرات، أو ما ملكن من العبيد ذكورًا أو إناثًا، أو التابعين الذين لا غرض لهم في النساء، أو الأطفال الذين لم يطّلعوا على عورات النساء لصغرهم، ولا يضرب النساء بأرجلهن قصد أن يُعْلَم ما يسترن من زينتهنّ مثل الخلخال وما شابهه، وتوبوا إلى الله جميعًا -أيها المؤمنون- مما يحصل لكم من النظر وغيره؛ رجاء أن تفوزوا بالمطلوب، وتنجوا من المرهوب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جواز دخول المباني العامة دون استئذان.
• وجوب غض البصر على الرجال والنساء عما لا يحلّ لهم.
• وجوب الحجاب على المرأة.
• منع استخدام وسائل الإثارة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (354)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة*



*ولما كانت العنوسة سببًا من أسباب انتشار الزنى، أمر الله بإعانة الأيامى على النِّكَاح، فقال:

32 - وزوّجوا -أيها المؤمنون- الرجال الذين لا زوجات لهم، والحرائر اللاتي لا أزواج لهنّ، وزوّجوا المؤمنين من عبيدكم ومن إمائكم، إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله الواسع، والله واسع الرزق، لا ينقص رزقه إغناء أحد، عليم بأحوال عباده.
ولما أمر الله المؤمنين بتزويج الأيامى، أمر الأيم أن يستعفّ إذا لم يجد ما يتزوج به، فقال:

33 - وليطلب العفة عن زنى الذين لا يستطيعون الزواج لفقرهم إلى أن يغنيهم الله من فضله الواسع، والذين يطلبون مكاتبة أسيادهم من العبيد على دفع مال ليتحرّروا، فعلى أسيادهم أن يقبلوا منهم ذلك إن علموا فيهم القدرة على الأداء والصلاح في الدين، وعليهم أن يعطوهم من مال الله الَّذي أعطاهم بأن يحطّوا عنهم جزءًا مما كاتبوهم على دفعه، لا تجبروا إماءكم على الزنى بحثًا عن المال -كما فعل عبد الله بن أبيّ بأمَتَيْه حين طلبتا التعفف والبعد عن الفاحشة- لتطلبوا ما تكسبه بفرجها، ومن يجبرهنّ منكم على ذلك فإن الله من بعد الإجبار لهن غفور لذنبهنّ، رحيم بهن؛ لأنهنّ مُكرهات، والإثم على مُكْرِههنّ.
34 - ولقد أنزلنا إليكم -أيها الناس- آيات واضحات لا لَبس فيها، وأنزلنا إليكم مثلًا من الذين مضوا من قبلكم من المؤمنين والكافرين، وأنزلنا عليكم موعظة يتعظ بها الذين يتقون ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
35 - الله نور السماوات والأرض، وهادي من فيهما، مثل نوره سبحانه في قلب المؤمن كَكُوَّة في حائط غير نافذة، فيها مصباح، المصباح في زجاجة متوهجة كأنها كوكب مضيء كالدر، يوقد المصباح من زيت شجرة مباركة، هي شجرة الزيتون، الشجرة لا يسترها عن الشمس شيء ; لا في الصباح ولا في المساء، يكاد زيتها لصفائه يضيء، ولو لم تمسسه نار، فكيف إذا مسّته؟! نور المصباح على نور الزجاجة، وهكذا قلب المؤمن إذا أشرق فيه نور الهداية، والله يوفق لاتباع القرآن من يشاء من عباده، ويبين الله الأشياء بأشباهها بضربه للأمثال, والله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
36 - يوقد هذا المصباح في مساجد أمر الله أن يعلو قدرها وبناؤها، ويذكر فيها اسمه بالأذان والذكر والصلاة، يُصَلِّي فيها ابتغاء مرضاة الله أول النهار وآخره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الله عز وجل ضيق أسباب الرق (بالحرب) ووسع أسباب العتق وحض عليه .. التخلص من الرِّق عن طريق المكاتبة وإعانة الرقيق بالمال ليعتق حتَّى لا يشكل الرقيق طبقة مُسْتَرْذَلة تمتهن الفاحشة.
• قلب المؤمن نيِّر بنور الفطرة، ونور الهداية الربانية.
• المساجد بيوت الله في الأرض أنشأها ليعبد فيها، فيجب إبعادها عن الأقذار الحسية والمعنوية.
• من أسماء الله الحسنى (النور) وهو يتضمن صفة النور له سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (355)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة

*

** 


*37 - رجال لا يلهيهم شراء ولا بيع عن ذكر الله سبحانه، والإتيان بالصلاة على أكمل وجه، وإعطاء الزكاة لمصارفها، يخافون يوم القيامة، ذلك اليوم الَّذي تتقلب فيه القلوب بين الطمع في النجاة من العذاب والخوف منه، وتتقلّب فيه الأبصار إلى أي ناحية تصير.
38 - عملوا ذلك ليثيبهم الله على أعمالهم أحسن ما عملوا، ويزيدهم من فضله جزاء عليها، والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب على قدر أعمالهم، بل يعطيهم أضعاف ما عملوا.
39 - والذين كفروا بالله أعمالهم التي عملوها لا ثواب لها مثل السراب بمنخفض من الأرض يراه العطشان فيظنّه ماءً، فيسير إليه حتَّى إذا جاءه ووقف عليه لم يجد ماءً، وكذا الكافر يظن أن أعماله تنفعه حتَّى إذا مات وبُعِث لم يجد ثوابها، ووجد ربه أمامه فوفّاه حساب عمله كاملًا، والله سريع الحساب.
40 - أو أعمالهم مثل ظلمات في بحر عميق، يعلوه موج، من فوق ذلك الموج موج آخر، من فوقه سحاب يستر ما يهتدي به من النجوم، ظلمات متراكم بعضها فوق بعض، إذا أخرج من وقع في هذه الظلمات يده لم يكد يبصرها من شدة الظلمة، وهكذا الكافر، فقد تراكمت عليه ظلمات المجهل والشك والحيرة والطبع على قلبه، ومن لم يرزقه الله هدى من الضلالة، وعلمًا بكتابه، فما له هدى يهتدي به، ولا كتاب يستنير به.
41 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- أن الله يسبّح له من في السماوات، ويسبّح له من في الأرض من مخلوقاته، وتسبّح له الطيور قد صفّت أجنحتها في الهواء، كل من تلك المخلوقات علم الله صلاة من يصلّي منها كالإنسان، وتسبيح من يسئح منها كالطير، والله عليم بما يفعلون، لا يخفى عليه من أفعالهم شيء.
42 - ولله وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، وإليه وحده الرجوع يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
43 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- أن الله يسوق سحابًا، ثم يضمّ أجزاء بعضه إلى بعض، ثم يجعله متراكمًا يركب بعضه بعضًا، فترى المطر يخرج من داخل السحاب، وينزّل من جهة السماء من السحاب المتكاثفة فيها التي تشبه الجبال في عظمتها قطعًا متجمدة من الماء كالحصى، فيصيب بذلك البَرَد من يشاء من عباده، ويصرفه عمن يشاء منهم، يكاد ضوء برق السحاب من شدة لمعانه يذهب بالأبصار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• موازنة المؤمن بين المشاغل الدنيوية والأعمال الأخروية أمر لازم.
• بطلان عمل الكافر لفقد شرط الإيمان.
• أن الكافر نشاز من مخلوقات الله المسبِّحة المطيعة.
• جميع مراحل المطر من خلق الله وتقديره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (356)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة

* 

*44 - يُعَاقِب الله بين الليل والنهار طولًا وقصرًا، ومجيئًا وذهابًا، إن في ذلك المذكور من الآيات من دلائل الربوبية عظة لأصحاب البصائر على قدرة الله ووحدانيته.
45 - والله خلق كل ما يدبّ على وجه الأرض من الحيوان من نطفة، فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه زحفًا كالحيات، ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين كالإنسان والطير، ومنهم من يمشي على أربع كالأنعام، يخلق الله ما يشاء مما ذكر ومما لم يذكر، إن الله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.
46 - لقد أنزلنا على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - آيات واضحات لا لبس فيها، والله يوفّق من يشاء إلى طريق مستقيم لا اعوجاج فيه، فيوصله ذلك الطريق إلى الجنّة.
47 - ويقول المنافقون: آمنّا بالله، وآمنّا بالرسول، وأطعنا الله، وأطعنا رسوله، ثم تتولى طائفة منهم، فلا يطيعون الله ورسوله في الأمر بالجهاد في سبيل الله وغيره بعد ما زعموه من الإيمان بالله ورسوله وطاعتهما، وما أولئك المتولّون عن طاعة الله ورسوله بالمؤمنين وإن ادعوا أنهم مؤمنون.
48 - وإذا دعى هؤلاء المنافقون إلى الله، وإلى الرسول ليحكم الرسول بينهم فيما يختصمون فيه، إذا هم معرضون عن حكمه لنفاقهم.
49 - وإن علموا أن الحق لهم، وأنه سيحكم لصالحهم يأتوا إليه منقادين خاضعين.
50 - أفي قلوب هؤلاء مرض لازم لها، أم شكّوا في أنَّه رسول الله، أم يخافون أن يجور الله عليهم ورسوله في الحكم؟ ليس ذلك لشيء مما ذُكر، بل لعلة في أنفسهم بسبب إعراضهم عن حكمه وعنادهم له.
ولما ذكر موقف المنافقين الرافض لحكم الله ورسوله ذكر موقف المؤمنين الراضي به، فقال:

51 - إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دُعُوا إلى الله، هالى الرسول ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا: سمعنا قوله، وأطعنا أمره، وأولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم الفائزون في الدنيا والآخرة.
52 - ومن يطع الله ويطع رسوله، ويستسلم لحكمهما، ويَخَفْ ما تَجُرُّه المعاصي، ويتّق عذاب الله بامتثال أمره، واجتناب نهيه، فأولئك وحدهم هم الفائزون بخيري الدنيا والآخرة.
53 - وحلف المنافقون بالله أقصى أيمانهم المغلظة التي يستطيعون الحلف بها: لئن أمرتهم بالخروج إلى الجهاد ليخرجُن، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لا تحلفوا، فكذبكم معروف وطاعتكم المزعومة معروفة، والله خبير بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم مهما أخفيتموها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تنوّع المخلوقات دليل على قدرة الله.
• من صفات المنافقين الإعراض عن حكم الله إلا إن كان الحكم في صالحهم، ومن صفاتهم مرض القلب والشك، وسوء الظن بالله.
• طاعة الله ورسوله والخوف من الله من أسباب الفوز في الدارين.
• الحلف على الكذب سلوك معروف عند المنافقين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (357)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة
*
 

*54 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المنافقين: أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول، في الظاهر والباطن، فإن تتولوا عما أمرتم به من طاعتهما فإنما عليه هو ما كلّف به من التبليغ، وعليكم أنتم ما كلّفتم به من الطاعة، والعمل بما جاء به، وإن تطيعوه بفعل ما أمركم بفعله وبالكف عما نهاكم عنه تهتدوا إلى الحق، وليس على الرسول إلا البلاغ الواضح، فليس عليه حملكم على الهداية، وإجباركم عليها.
55 - وعبد الله الذين آمنوا منكم بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، أن ينصرهم على أعدائهم، ويجعلهم خلفاء في الأرض مثل ما جعل من قبلهم من المؤمنين خلفاء فيها، ووعدهم أن يجعل دينهم الَّذي ارتضاه لهما -وهو دين الإسلام- مكينًا عزيزًا، ووعدهم أن يُبَدِّلهم من بعد خوفهم أمانًا، يعبدونني وحدي، لا يشركون بي شيئًا، ومن كفر بعد تلك النعم فأولئك هم الخارجون عن طاعة الله.
56 - وأدّوا الصلاة على أكمل وجه، وأعطوا زكاة أموالكم، وأطيعوا الرسول بفعل ما أمركم به وترك ما نهاكم عنه؛ رجاء أن تنالوا رحمة الله.
57 - لا تظنّن -أيها الرسول- الذين كفروا بالله يفوتونني إذا أردت أن أنزل بهم العذاب، ومأواهم يوم القيامة جهنم، وَلَسَاء مصير مَنْ جهنم مصيرهم.
ولما ذكر الله من قبلُ أحكامَ استئذان الأحرار البالغين، ذكر هنا أحكام استئذان العبيد والأحرار غير البالغين، والأطفال إذا بلغوا، فقال:

58 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، ليطلب منكم الإذن عبيدكم وإماؤكم والأطفال الأحرار الذين لم يبلغوا سن الاحتلام في ثلاثة أوقات: من قبل صلاة الصبح وقت إبدال ثياب النوم بثياب اليقظة، وفي وقت الظهيرة حين تخلعون ثيابكم للقيلولة، وبعد صلاة العشاء؛ لأنه وقت نومكم وخلع ثياب اليقظة ولبس ثياب النوم، هذه ثلاثة أوقات عورات لكم، لا يدخلون فيها عليكم إلا بعد إذن منكم، ليس عليكم حرج في دخولهم دون استئذان، ولا عليهم هم حرج فيما عداها من الأوقات، هم كثيرو التطواف، بعضكم يطوف على بعض، فيتعذّر منعهم من الدخول في كل وقت إلا باستئذان، كما بيّن الله لكم أحكام الاستئذان يبيّن لكم الآيات الدالة على ما شرعه لكم من أحكام، والله عليم بمصالح عباده، حكيم فيما يشرعه لهم من أحكام.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علامة الاهتداء.
• على الداعية بذل الجهد في الدعوة، والنتائج بيد الله.
• الإيمان والعمل الصالح سبب التمكين في الأرض والأمن.
• تأديب العبيد والأطفال على الاستئذان في أوقات ظهور عورات الناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (358)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة
*


*59 - وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم سن الاحتلام فليطلبوا الإذن عند الدخول على البيوت في كل الأوقات مثل ما ذكر بشأن الكبار سابقًا، كما بيّن الله لكم أحكام الاستئذان يبيّن الله لكم آياته، والله عليم بمصالح عباده، حكيم فيما يشرعه لهم.
60 - والعجائز اللاتي قعدن عن الحيض والحمل لكبرهن، اللاتي لا يطمعن في النِّكَاح فليس عليهنّ إثم أن يضعن بعض ثيابهنّ كالرداء والقناع، غير مظهرات للزينة الخفية التي أُمِرْن بسترها، وأن يتركن وضع تلك الثياب خير لهنّ من وضعها إمعانًا في الستر والتعفف، والله سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بأفعالكم، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجازيكم عليها.
61 - ليس على الأعمى الَّذي فقد بصره إثم؛ ولا على الأعرج إثم، ولا على المريض إثم؛ إن تركوا ما لا يستطيعون القيام به من التكاليف كالجهاد في سبيل الله، وليس عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- إثم في الأكل من بيوتكم، ومنها بيوت أبنائكم، ولا في الأكل من بيوت آبائكم أو أمهاتكم أو إخوانكم أو أخواتكم أو أعمامكم أو عماتكم، أو أخوالكم أو خالاتكم، أو ما وُكِّلتم على حفظه من البيوت مثل حارس البستان، ولا حرج في الأكل من بيوت صديقكم لطيب نفسه عادة بذلك، ليس عليكم إثم أن تأكلوا مجتمعين أو فُرَادَى، فإذا دخلتم بيوتًا مثل البيوت المذكورة وغيرها فسلّموا على من فيها بأن تقولوا: السلام عليكم، فإن لم يكن فيها أحد فسلموا على أنفسكم بأن تقولوا: السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين، تحية من عند الله شرعها لكم مباركة؛ لِمَا تنشره من المودة والألفة بينكم، طيبة تطيب بها نفس سامعها، بمثل هذا التبيين المتقدم في السورة يبيّن الله الآيات رجاء أن تعقلوها، وتعملوا بما فيها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• جواز وضع العجائز بعض ثيابهنّ لانتفاء الريبة من ذلك.
• الاحتياط في الدين شأن المتقين.
• الأعذار سبب في تخفيف التكليف.
• المجتمع المسلم مجتمع التكافل والتآزر والتآخي.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (359)
(سُوُرَة النور)
مَدنيَّة
*
 

*ولما ذكر الله الاستئذان عند الدخول ذكر الاستئذان عند الانصراف، فقال:

62 - إنما المؤمنون الصادقون في إيمانهم هم الذين آمنوا بالله وآمنوا برسوله، وإذا كانوا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أمر يجمعهم لمصلحة المسلمين، لم ينصرفوا حتَّى يطلبوا منه الإذن في الانصراف، إن الذين يطلبون منك -أيها الرسول- الإذن عند الانصراف أولئك الذين يؤمنون بالله، ويؤمنون برسوله حقًّا، فإذا طلبوا منك الإذن لبعض أمر يهمهم فأذَنْ لمن شئت أن تأذن له منهم، واطلب لهم المغفرة لذنوبهم، إن الله غفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده رحيم بهم.
63 - شَرِّفُوا -أيها المؤمنون- رسول الله، فإذا ناديتموه فلا تنادوه باسمه مثل: يا محمد، أو باسم أبيه مثل: يا ابن عبد الله، كما يفعل بعضكم مع بعض، ولكن قولوا: يا رسول الله، يا نبيّ الله، وإذا دعاكم لأمر عام فلا تجعلوا دعوته كدعوة بعضكم بعضًا في الأمور التافهة عادة، بل سارعوا إلى الاستجابة لها، قد يعلم الله الذين ينصرفون منكم خفية دون إذن، فليحذر الذين يخالفون أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يصيبهم الله بمحنة وبلاء، أو يصيبهم بعذاب موجع لا صبر لهم عليه.
64 - ألا إن لله وحده ما في السماوات وما في الأرض خلقًا وملكًا وتدبيرًا، يعلم ما أنتم -أيها الناس- عليه من الأحوال، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، ويوم القيامة- حين يرجعون إليه بالبعث بعد الموت- يخبرهم بما عملوا من أعمال في الدنيا، والله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض.
سورة الفرقان
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الانتصار للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد تطاول المشركين عليه.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - تعاظَم وكَثُرَ خيرُ الَّذي نزّل القرآن فارقًا بين الحق والباطل على عبده ورسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ ليكون رسولًا إلى الثقلين الإنس والجنّ، مخوّفًا لهم من عذاب الله.
2 - الَّذي له وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، ولم يتخذ ولدًا، ولم يكن له شريك في ملكه، وخلق جميع الأشياء، فقدّر خلقها وفق ما يقتضيه علمه وحكمته تقديرًا، كل بما يناسبه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دين الإسلام دين النظام والآداب، وفي الالتزام بالآداب بركة وخير.
• منزلة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تقتضي توقيره واحترامه أكثر من غيره.
• شؤم مخالفة سُنَّة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• إحاطة ملك الله وعلمه بكل شيء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (360)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة
*
 

*3 - واتّخذ المشركون من دون الله معبودات لا يَخلقون شيئًا صغيرًا أو كبيرًا وهم يُخلقون، فقد خلقهم الله من عدم، ولا يستطيعون دفع ضرّ عن أنفسهم، ولا جلب نفع لها، ولا يستطيعون إماتة حيّ، ولا إحياء ميّت، ولا يستطيعون بعث الموتى من قبورهم.
ولما ذَكَّرهم شركهم بالله ذكر موقفهم من كتابه ومن رسوله، فقال:

4 - وقال الذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله: ما هذا القرآن إلا كذب اختلقه محمد فنسبه بهتانًا إلى الله، وأعانه على اختلاقه أناس آخرون، فقد افترى هؤلا , الكافرون قولًا باطلًا، فالقرآن كلام الله، لا يمكن أن يأتي البشر ولا الجن بمثله.
5 - وقال هؤلاء المكذبون بالقرآن: القرآن أحاديث الأولين وما يسطّرونه من الأباطيل، استنسخها محمد، فهي تُقْرأ عليه أول النهار وآخره.
6 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المكذبين: أنزل القرآنَ اللهُ الَّذي يعلم كل شيء في السماوات والأرض، وليس مُخْتَلَقًا كما زعمتم، ثم قال مرغبًا لهم بالتوبة: إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
7 - وقال المشركون المكذبون بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ما لهذا الَّذي يزعم أنَّه رسول من عند الله يأكل الطعام كما يأكل غيره من الناس، ويسير في الأسواق بحثًا عن المعاش، هلَّا أنزل الله معه ملكًا يكون رفيقه يصدقه ويساعده.
8 - أو ينزل عليه كنز من السماء، أو تكون له حديقة يأكل من ثمرها، فيستغني عن المشي في الأسواق وطلب الرزق، , قال الظالمون: ما تتبعون -أيها المؤمنون- رسولًا، وإنما تتبعون رجلًا مغلوبًا على عقله بسبب السحر.
9 - انظر -أيها الرسول- لتتعجب منهم كيف وصفوك بأوصاف باطلة، فقالوا: ساحر، وقالوا: مسحور، وقالوا: مجنون، فضفوا بسبب ذلك عن الحق، فلا يستطيعون سلوك طريق للهداية، ولا يستطيعون سبيلًا إلى القدح في صدقك وأمانتك.
10 - تبارك الله الَّذي إن شاء جعل لك خيرًا مما اقترحوه لك، بأن يجعل لك في الدنيا حدائق تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها تأكل من ثمارها، ويجعل لك قصورًا تسكن فيها مُنَعَّمًا.
11 - ولم يصدر منهم ما صدر من الأقوال طلبًا للحق وبحثًا عن البرهان، بل الحاصل أنهم كذبوا بيوم القيامة، وأعددنا لمن كذب بيوم القيامة نارًا عظيمة شديدة الاشتعال.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اتصاف الإله الحق بالخلق والنفع والإماتة والإحياء، وعجز الأصنام عن كل ذلك.
• إثبات صفتي المغفرة والرحمة لله.
• الرسالة لا تستلزم انتفاء البشرية عن الرسول.
• تواضع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حيث يعيش كما يعيش الناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (361)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة
*
 

*12 - إذا عاينَتِ النارُ الكفارَ وهم يساقون إليها من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها غليانًا شديدًا، وصوتًا مزعجًا من شدة غضبها عليهم.
13 - وإذا رُمِي هؤلاء الكفار في جهنم في مكان ضيق منها مقرونة أيديهم إلى أعناقهم بالسلاسل دعوا على أنفسهم بالهلاك؛ رجاء الخلاص منها.
14 - لا تدعوا -أيها الكفار- اليوم هلاكًا واحدًا، وادعوا هلاكًا كثيرًا، لكن لن تجابوا إلى ما تطلبون، بل ستبقون في العذاب الأليم خالدين.
15 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أذلك المذكور من العذاب الَّذي وُصِف لكم خير أم جنة الخلد التي يدوم نعيمها، ولا ينقطع أبدًا؟ وهي التي وعد الله المتقين من عباده المؤمنين أن تكون لهم ثوابًا، ومرجعًا يرجعون إليه يوم القيامة.
16 - لهم في هذه الجنّة ما يشاؤون من النعيم، كان ذلك على الله وعدًا، يسأله إياه عباده المتقون، ووعد الله متحقق، فهو لا يخلف الميعاد.
17 - ويوم يحشر الله المشركين المكذبين، ويحشر ما يعبدونه من دون الله، فيقول للمعبودين تقريعًا لعابديهم: أأنتم أضللتم عبادي بأمركم لهم أن يعبدوكم، أم هم ضلوا من تلقاء أنفسهم؟!
18 - قال المعبودون: تنزهت ربنا أن يكون لك شريك، ما يليق بنا أن نتخذ من دونك أولياء نتولاهم، فكيف ندعو عبادك أن يعبدونا من دونك؟! ولكن متعت هؤلاء المشركين بملذات الدنيا، ومتعت آباءهم من قبلهم استدراجًا لهم حتَّى نسوا ذكرك، فعبدوا معك غيرك، وكانوا قومًا هلكى بسبب شقائهم.
19 - فقد كذبكم -أيها المشركون- من عبدتموهم من دون الله فيما تدّعونه عليهم، فما تستطيعون دفع العذاب عن أنفسكم ولا نصرها لعجزكم، ومن يظلم منكم -أيها المؤمنون- بالشرك بالله نذقه عذابًا عظيمًا مثل ما أذقناه من ذُكِر.
ولما استنكر المشركون أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق ردّ الله عليهم بقوله:

20 - وما بعثنا قبلك -أيها الرسول- من المرسلين إلا بشرًا كانوا يأكلون الطعام، ويمشون في الأسواق، فلست بِدْعًا من الرسل في ذلك، وجعلنا بعضكم -أيها الناس- لبعض اختبارًا في الغنى والفقر والصحة والمرض بسبب هذا الاختلاف، أتصبرون على ما ابتليتم به فيثيبكم الله على صبركم؟! وكان ربك بصيرًا بمن يصبر ومن لا يصبر، وبمن يطيعه ومن يعصيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجمع بين الترهيب من عذاب الله والترغيب في ثوابه.
• متع الدنيا مُنْسِية لذكر الله.
• بشرية الرسل نعمة من الله للناس لسهولة التعامل معهم.
• تفاوت الناس في النعم والنقم اختبار إلهي لعباده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (362)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة
*
 

*21 - وقال الكافرون الذين لا يؤمِّلون لقاءنا، ولا يخشون عذابنا: هلَّا أنزل الله علينا الملائكة، فتخبرنا عن صدق محمد، أو نشاهد ربنا عيانًا، فيخبرنا بذل؟ لقد عظم الكِبْر في نفوس هؤلاء حتَّى منعهم من الإيمان، وتجاوزوا بقولهم هذا الحد في الكفر والطغيان.
22 - يوم يعاين الكافرون الملائكةَ عند موتهم، وفي البرزخ، وعند بعثهم، وحين يُساقون للحساب، وحين يدخلون في النار -لا بشارة لهم في تلك المواقف، بخلاف المؤمنين، وتقول لهم الملائكة: حرامًا محرَّمًا عليكم البشرى من الله.
23 - وعمدنا إلى ما عمله الكفار في الدنيا من عمل البر والخير فصيرناه في بطلانه وعدم نفعه بسبب كفرهم مثل الغبار المفرق يراه الناظر في شعاع الشمس الداخل من النافذة.
24 - المؤمنون أصحاب الجنّة في ذلك اليوم أفضل مقامًا، وأحسن مكان راحة وقت قائلتهم في الدنيا من هؤلاء الكفار؛ ذلك لإيمانهم بالله وعملهم الصالح.
25 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم تتشقق السماء عن سحب بيضاء رفيقة، ونُزِّل الملائكة الى أرض المحشر تنزيلًا كثيرًا لكثرتهم.
26 - المُلْك الَّذي هو المُلْك الحق الثابت يوم القيامة للرحمن سبحانه، وكان ذلك اليوم على الكفار صعبًا بخلاف المؤمنين فإنه سهل عليهم.
27 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم يَعَضُّ الظالم بسبب ترك اتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على يديه من شدة الندم قائلًا: يا ليتني اتبعت الرسول فيما جاء به من عند ربه، واتخذت معه طريقًا إلى النجاة.
28 - ويقول من شدة الأسف داعيًا على نفس بالويل: يا ويلي ليتني لم اتخذ الكافر فلانًا صديقًا.
29 - لقد أضلني هذا الصديق الكافر عن القرآن بعد أن بلغني عن طريق الرسول، وكان الشيطان للإنسان كثير الخذلان، إذا نزل به كرب تبرّأ منه.
30 - وقال الرسول في ذلك اليوم شاكيًا حال قومه: يا رب، إن قومي الذين بعثتني إليهم تركوا هذا القرآن وأعرضوا عنه.
31 - ومثل ما لاقيت -أيها الرسول- من قومك من الإيذاء والصد عن سبيلك جعلنا لكل نبي من الأنبياء من قبلك عدوا من مجرمي قومه، وكفى بربك هاديًا يهدي إلى الحق، وكفى به نصيرًا ينصرك على عدوك.
32 - وقال الذين كفروا بالله: هلَّا نُزِّل على الرسول هذا القرآن دفعة واحدة، ولم يُنَزَّل عليه مفرقًا، نزّلنا القرآن كذلك مفرقًا لتثبيت قلبك -أيها الرسول- بنزوله مرة بعد مرة، وأنزلناه شيئًا بعد شيء لتسهيل فهمه وحفظه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكفر مانع من قبول الأعمال الصالحة.
• خطر قرناء السوء.
• ضرر هجر القرآن.
• من حِكَمِ تنزيل القرآن مُفَرَّقًا طمأنة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتيسير فهمه وحفظه والعمل به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (363)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة

* 

*33 - ولا يأتيك -أيها الرسول- المشركون بمَثَلٍ مما يقترحونه إلا جئناك بالجواب الحق الثابت عليه، وجئناك بما هو أحسن بيانًا.
34 - الذين يُسَاقون يوم القيامة مسحوبين على وجوههم إلى جهنم أولئك شر مكانًا؛ لأن مكانهم جهنم، وأبعد طريقًا عن الحق؛ لأن طريقهم طريق الكفر والضلال.
35 - ولقد أعطينا موسى التوراة، وصَيَّرنا معه أخاه هارون رسولًا ليكون له معينًا.
36 - فقلنا لهما: اذهبا إلى فرعون وقومه الذين كذبوا بآياتنا. فامتَثَلا أمرنا، وذهبا إليهم فدَعَوَاهم إلى توحيد الله، فكذبوهما فأهلكناهم إهلاكًا شديدًا.
37 - وقوم نوح لما كذبوا الرسل بتكذيبهم نوحًا عليه السلام أهلكناهم بالغرق في البحر، وصيَّرنا إهلاكهم دلالة على قدرتنا على استئصال الظالمين، وأعددنا للظالمين يوم القيامة عذابًا موجعًا.
38 - وأهلكنا عادًا قوم هود، وثمود قوم صالح، وأهلكنا أصحاب البئر، وأهلكنا أممًا كثيرة بين هؤلاء الثلاث.
39 - وكل من هؤلاء المُهْلَكين وصفنا له إهلاك الأمم السابقة وأسبابه ليتعظوا، وكلًّا أهلكناه إهلاكًا شديدًا لكفرهم وعنادهم.
40 - ولقد أتى المكذبون من قومك -في ذهابهم إلى الشام- إلى قرية قوم لوط التي أُمْطِرت بالحجارة؛ عقابًا لها على فعل الفاحشة ليعتبروا، أَفَعَمُوا عن هذه القرية فلم يكونوا يشاهدونها؟ لا، بل كانوا لا يتوقعون بعثًا يحاسبون بعده.
41 - وإذا قابلك -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المكذبون سخروا منك قائلين على سبيل الاستهزاء والإنكار: أهذا الَّذي بعثه الله رسولًا إلينا؟!
42 - لقد أوشك أن يصرفنا عن عبادة آلهتنا، لولا أن صبرنا على عبادتها لَصَرَفَنا عنها بحججه وبراهينه، وسوف يعلمون حين يعاينون العذاب في قبورهم ويوم القيامة مَن أضَلُّ طريقًا أَهُمْ أم هو؟ وسيعلمون أيهم الأضلّ.
43 - أرأيت -أيها الرسول- من جعل مِنْ هواه إلهًا فأطاعه، أفأنت تكون عليه حفيظًا ترده إلى الإيمان، وتمنعه من الكفر؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكفر بالله والتكذيب بآياته سبب إهلاك الأمم.
• غياب الإيمان بالبعث سبب عدم الاتعاظ.
• السخرية بأهل الحق شأن الكافرين.
• خطر اتباع الهوى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (364)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة
*


*44 - بل أتحسب -أيها الرسول- أن أكثر الذين تدعوهم إلى توحيد الله وطاعته يسمعون سماع قبول أو يعقلون الحجج والبراهين؟! ليسوا إلا مثل الأنعام في السماع والتعقل والفهم، بل هم أضل طريقًا من الأنعام.
45 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- إلى آثار خلق الله حين بسط الظل على وجه الأرض , ولو شاء أن يجعله ساكنًا لا يتحرك لجعله كذلك، ثم صيَّرنا الشمس دلالة عليه، يطول بها ويقصر.
46 - ثم قبضنا الظل بالنقص يتدرج شيئًا فشيئًا قبضًا قليلًا حسب ارتفاع الشمس.
47 - والله هو الَّذي صيَّر لكم الليل بمنزلة لباس يستركم، ويستر الأشياء، وهو الَّذي صيَّر لكم النوم راحة تستريحون به من أشغالكم، وهو الَّذي صيَّر لكم النهار وقتًا تنطلقون فيه إلى أعمالكم.
48 - وهو الذي بعث الرياح مبشرة بنزول المطر الذي هو من رحمته بعباده، وأنزلنا من السماء ماء المطر طاهرًا يتطهرون به.
49 - لنحيي بذلك الماء النازل أرضًا قاحلة لا نبات فيها بإنباتها بأنواع النبات وبث الخضرة فيها، ولنسقي بذلك الماء مما خلقنا أنعامًا وبشرًا كثيرًا.
50 - ولقد بيَّنا ونوّعنا في القرآن الحجج والبراهين ليعتبروا بها، فأبى معظم الناس إلا كفورًا بالحق وتنكرًا له.
51 - ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية رسولًا ينذرهم ويخوفهم من عقاب الله، لكنا لم نشأ ذلك، وإنما بعثنا محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رسولًا إلى جميع الناس.
52 - فلا تطع الكفار فيما يطالبونك به من مداهنتهم، وفيما يقدمونه من اقتراحات، وجاهدهم بهذا القرآن المُنَزَّل عليك جهادًا عظيمًا بالصبر على أذاهم وتحمل المشاق في دعوتهم إلى الله.
53 - والله سبحانه هو الَّذي خلط ماء البحرين، خلط العذب منهما بالمالح، وصيّر بينهما حاجزًا وسترًا ساترًا يمنعهما من التمازُج.
54 - وهو الَّذي خلق من مني الرجل والمرأة بشرًا، ومَن خلَق البشر أنشأ علاقة القرابة وعلاقة المُصَاهرة، وكان ربك -أيها الرسول- قديرًا لا يعجزه شيء، ومن قدرته خلق الإنسان من مني الذكر والمرأة.
55 - ويعبد الكفار من دون الله أصنامًا لا تنفعهم إن أطاعوها، ولا تضرهم إن عصوها، وكان الكافر تابعًا للشيطان على ما يسخط الله سبحانه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• انحطاط الكافر إلى مستوى دون مستوى الحيوان بسبب كفره بالله.
• ظاهرة الظل آية من آيات الله الدالة على قدرته.
• تنويع الحجج والبراهين أسلوب تربوي ناجح.
• الدعوة بالقرآن من صور الجهاد في سبيل الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (365)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة

* 
** 


*56 - وما أرسلناك -أيها الرسول- إلا مبشرًا من أطاع الله بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، ومنذرًا من عصاه بالكفر والعصيان.
57 - قل -أيها الرسول-: لا أسألكم على تبليغ الرسالة من أجر إلا من شاء منكم أن يتخذ طريقًا إلى مرضاة الله بالإنفاق فليفعل.
58 - وتوكل -أيها الرسول- في جميع أمورك على الله الحي الباقي الَّذي لا يموت أبدًا، ونزّهه مثنيًا عليه سبحانه، وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيرًا لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.
59 - الَّذي خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام، ثم علا وارتفع على العرش علوًّا يليق بجلاله، وهو الرحمن، فاسأل -أيها الرسول- به خبيرًا، وهو الله الَّذي يعلم كل شيء، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
60 - وإذا قيل للكفار: اسجدوا للرحمن، قالوا: لا نسجد للرحمن، وما الرحمن؟ لا نعرفه ولا نقرّ به، أنسجد لما تأمرنا بالسجود له ونحن لا نعرفه؟! وزادهم أمره لهم بالسجود له بُعْدًا عن الإيمان بالله.
61 - تبارك الَّذي جعل في السماء منازل للكواكب والنجوم السيارة، وجعل في السماء شمسًا تشعّ النور، وجعل فيها قمرًا ينير الأرض بما يعكسه من ضوء الشمس.
62 - والله هو الَّذي صيَّر الليل والنهار متعاقبين يعقب أحدهما الآخر ويخلفه، لمن أراد أن يعتبر بآيات الله فيهتدي، أو أراد شكر الله على نعمه.
ولما ذكر الله في هذه السورة الكفار المعرضين عن الإيمان بالله وطاعته، ذكر صفات عباده الصالحين المقبلين على طاعته فقال:

63 - وعباد الرحمن المؤمنون الذين يمشون على الأرض بوقار متواضعين، وإذا خاطبهم الجهال لم يقابلوهم بالمثل، بل يقولون لهم معروفًا لا يجهلون فيه عليهم.
64 - والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدًا على جباههم، وقيامًا على أقدامهم يصلُّون لله.
65 - والذين يقولون في دعائهم لربهم: ربنا، أبعد عنا عذاب جهنم، إن عذاب جهنم كان دائمًا ملازمًا لمن مات كافرًا.
66 - إنها ساءت مكان استقرار لمن استقرّ فيها، وساءت مقامًا لمن يقيم فيها.
67 - والذين إذا بذلوا أموالهم لم يَصِلُوا في بذلهم لها إلى حد التبذير، ولم يضيقوا في بذلها على من تجب عليهم نفقته من أنفسهم أو غيرها، وكان إنفاقهم بين التبذير والتقتير عدلًا وسطًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الداعي إلى الله لا يطلب الجزاء من الناس.
• ثبوت صفة الاستواء لله بما يليق به سبحانه وتعالى.
• أن الرحمن اسم من أسماء الله لا يشاركه فيه أحد قط، دال على صفة من صفاته وهي الرحمة.
• إعانة العبد بتعاقب الليل والنهار على تدارُكِ ما فاتَهُ من الطاعة في أحدهما.
• من صفات عباد الرحمن التواضع والحلم، وطاعة الله عند غفلة الناس، والخوف من الله، والتزام التوسط في الإنفاق وفي غيره من الأمور.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (366)
(سُوُرَة الفرقان)
مَكيَّة
*
 

*68 - والذين لا يدعون مع الله سبحانه معبودًا آخر، ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله قتلها إلا بما أذن الله به من قتل القاتل أو المرتد أو الزاني المحصن، ولا يزنون، ومن يفعل هذه الكبائر يَلْقَ يوم القيامة عقوبةَ ما ارتكبه من الإثم.
69 - يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة، ويخلد في العذاب ذليلًا حقيرًا.
70 - لكن من تاب إلى الله وآمن، وعمل عملًا صالحًا يدل على صدق توبته، فأولئك يبدل الله ما عملوه من السيئات حسنات، وكان الله غفورًا لذنوب من تاب من عباده، رحيمًا بهم.
71 - ومن تاب إلى الله، وبَرْهَن على صدق توبته بفعل الطاعات وترك المعاصي فإن توبته توبة مقبولة.
72 - والذين لا يحضرون الباطل؛ كمواطن المعاصي والملاهي المحرمة، وإذا مَرُّوا باللغو من ساقط الأقوال والأفعال مَرُّوا مرورًا عابرًا، مُكْرِمين أنفسهم بتنزيهها عن مخالطته.
73 - والذين إذا ذُكروا بآيات الله المسموعة والمشهودة لم يصموا آذانهم عن الآيات المسموعة، ولم يعموا عن الآيات المشهودة.
74 - والذين يقولون في دعائهم لربهم: ربنا، أعطنا من أزواجنا، ومن أولادنا من يكون قرة عين لنا لتقواه واستقامته على الحق، وصَيِّرنا للمتقين أئمة في الحق يُقْتَدى بنا.
75 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات يجزون الغرفات العالية في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنّة بسبب صبرهم على طاعة الله، ويُلَقَّون فيها من الملائكة بالتحية والسلام، ويَسْلَمُون فيها من الآفات.
76 - ماكثين فيها أبدًا، حسنت مكان استقرار يستقرون فيه، ومكان مقام يقيمون فيه.
77 - قل -أيها الرسول- للكفار المُصِرِّين على كفرهم: ما يبالي بكم ربي لنفع يعود إليه من طاعتكم، لولا أنَّ له عبادًا يدعونه دعاء عبادة ودعاء مسألة لما بالى بكم، فقد كذبتم الرسول فيما جاءكم به من ربكم، فسوف يكون جزاء التكذيب ملازمًا لكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من صفات عباد الرحمن: البعد عن الشرك، وتجنُّب قتل الأنفس بغير حق، والبعد عن الزنى، والبعد عن الباطل، والاعتبار بآيات الله، والدعاء.
• التوبة النصوح تقتضي ترك المعصية وفعل الطاعة.
• الصبر سبب في دخول الفردوس الأعلى من الجنّة.
• غنى الله عن إيمان الكفار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (367)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة
*
 

*سورة الشعراء
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
مواجهة المُصِرِّين على التكذيب بالرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، الطاعنين برسالته، وتوهينُ شأنهم.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {طسم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - تلك آيات القرآن المبين للحق من الباطل.
3 - لعلك -أيها الرسول- لحرصك على هدايتهم قاتل نفسك حزنًا وحرصًا على هدايتهم.
4 - إنْ نشَأ إنزال آية عليهم من السماء أنزلناها عليهم، فتظل أعناقهم خاضعة لها ذليلة، لكنا لم نشأ ذلك ابتلاء لهم: هل يؤمنون بالغيب؟
5 - وما يجيء هؤلاء المشركين من تذكير مُحْدَث إنزاله من الرحمن بحججه الدالة على توحيده وصدق نبيه إلا أعرضوا عن سماعه والتصديق به.
6 - فقد كذبوا بما جاءهم به رسولهم، فسيأتيهم تحقيق أنباء ما كانوا به يسخرون، ويحل عليهم العذاب.
7 - أبقي هؤلاء مُصِرِّين على كفرهم فلم ينظروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل نوع من أنواع النبات حسن المنظر كثير المنافع؟!
8 - إن في إنبات الأرض بأنواع مختلفة من النبات لدلالة واضحة على قدرة من أنبتها على إحياء الموتى، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
9 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو الغالب الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، الرحيم بعباده.
10 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين نادى ربك موسى آمرًا إياه أن يأتي القوم الظالمين بكفرهم بالله واستعباد قوم موسى.
11 - وهم قوم فرعون، فيأمرهم برفق ولين بتقوى الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
12 - قال موسى عليه السلام: إني أخاف أن يكذبوني فيما أبلغهم به عنك.
13 - ويضيق صدري لتكذيبهم إياي، وينحبس لساني عن الكلام، فأرسل جبريل عليه السلام إلى أخي هارون ليكون معينًا لي.
14 - ولهم علي ذنب بسبب قتلي القِبْطِي فأخاف أن يقتلوني.
15 - قال الله لموسى عليه السلام: كلا، لن يقتلوك، فاذهب أنت وأخوك هارون بآياتنا الدالة على صدقكما، فإنا معكما بالنصو والتأييد مستمعون لما تقولون ولما يقال لكم، يفوتنا من ذلك شيء.
16 - فَأتِيَا فرعون، فقولا له: إنا رسولان إليك من رب المخلوقات كلها.
17 - أن ابعث معنا بني إسرائيل.
18 - قال فرعون لموسى عليه السلام: ألم نربّك لدينا صغيرًا، ومكثت فينا من عمرك سنين، فما الَّذي دعاك إلى ادعاء النبوة؟
19 - وفعلت أمرًا عظيمًا حين قتلت القِبْطِي انتصارًا لرجل من قومك، وأنت من الجاحدين لنعمي عليك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حرص الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على هداية الناس.
• إثبات صفة العزة والرحمة لله.
• أهمية سعة الصدر والفصاحة للداعية.
• دعوات الأنبياء تحرير من العبودية لغير الله.
• احتج فرعون على رسالة موسى بوقوع القتل منه عليه السلام فأقر موسى بالفعلة، مما يشعر بأنها ليست حجة لفرعون بالتكذيب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (368)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*20 - قال موسى عليه السلام لفرعون معترفًا: قتلت ذلك الرجل وأنا من الجاهلين قبل أن يأتيني الوحي.
21 - فهربت منكم بعد قتله إلى قرية مَدْيَن لما خفت من قتلكم إياي به، فأعطاني ربي علمًا، وصيرني من رسله الذين يرسلهم إلى الناس.
22 - وتربيتك إياي من غير أن تستعبدني مع استعبادك بني إسرائيل نعمة تمنّ بها على بحق، لكن ذلك لا يمنعني من دعوتك.
23 - قال فرعون لموسى عليه السلام: وما رب المخلوقات الَّذي زعمت أنك رسوله؟!
24 - قال موسى مجيبًا فرعون: رب المخلوقات هو رب السماوات ورب الأرض، ورب ما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين أنَّه ربهم فاعبدوه وحده.
25 - قال فرعون لمن حوله من سادة قومه: ألا تستمعون إلى جواب موسى، وما فيه من زعم كاذب!
26 - قال لهم موسى: الله ربكم ورب آبائكم السابقين.
27 - قال فرعون: إن الَّذي يزعم أنَّه رسول إليكم لمجنون لا يعي كيف يجيب، ويقول ما لا يعقل.
28 - قال موسى: الله الَّذي أدعوكم إليه هو رب المشرق، ورب المغرب، ورب ما بينهما إن كانت لكم عقول تعقلون بها.
29 - قال فرعون لموسى بعد عجزه عن مُحَاجَّته: لئن عبدت معبودًا غيري لأصيّرنك من المسجونين.
30 - قال موسى عليه السلام لفرعون: أتصيرني من المسجونين حتَّى لو جئتك بما يبين صدقي فيما جئتك به من عند الله؟
31 - قال: فأت بما ذكرت أنَّه يدل على صدقك إن كنت من الصادقين فيما تدّعيه.
32 - فرمى موسى عصاه في الأرض فانقلبت فجأة ثعبانًا واضحًا للعيان.
33 - وأدخل يده في جيبه غير بيضاء، فأخرجها بيضاء بياضًا نورانيًّا لا بياض بَرَص، يشاهده الناظرون كذلك.
34 - قال فرعون لسادة قومه من حوله: إن هذا الرجل لساحر عليم بالسحر.
35 - يريد بسحره أن يخرجكم من أرضكم، فما رأيكم فيما نتخذه فيه؟
36 - قالوا له: أَخِّرْه وأخِّرْ أخاه، ولا تبادر بعقوبتهما، وأرسل في مدائن مصر من يجمعون السحرة.
37 - يأتوك بكل سحَّار عليم بالسحر.
38 - فجمع فرعون سحرته لمباراة موسى في مكان وزمان محددين.
39 - وقيل للناس: هل أنتم مجتمعون لتروا الغالب أهو موسى أم السحرة؟

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أخطاء الداعية السابقة والنعم التي عليه لا تعني عدم دعوته لمن أخطأ بحقه أو أنعم عليه.
• اتخاذ الأسباب للحماية من العدو لا ينافي الإيمان والتوكل على الله.
• دلالة مخلوقات الله على ربوبيته ووحدانيته.
• ضعف الحجة سبب من أسباب ممارسة العنف.
• إثارة العامة ضد أهل الدين أسلوب الطغاة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (369)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة
*


*40 - رجاء أن نتبع السحرة في دينهم إن كانت الغلبة لهم على موسى.
41 - فلما جاء السحرة إلى فرعون ليغالبوا موسى قالوا له: هل لنا جزاء مادي أو معنوي إن كانت الغلبة لنا على موسى؟
42 - قال لهم فرعون: نعم لكم جزاء، وإنكم في حال فوزكم عليه لمن المقربين عندي بإعطائكم المناصب الرفيعة.
43 - قال لهم موسى واثقًا بنصر الله ومبينًا أن ما عنده ليس سحرًا: ألقوا ما أنتم مُلْقُوه من حبالكم وعصيكم.
44 - فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم، وقالوا عند إلقائها: بعظمة فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون، وموسى هو المغلوب.
45 - فألقى موسى عصاه فانقلبت حية، فإذا هي تبتلع ما يُمَوِّهون به على الناس من السحر.
46 - فلما أبصر السحرة عصا موسى تبتلع ما ألقوه من سحرهم سقطوا ساجدين.
47 - قالوا: آمنا برب المخلوقات كلها.
48 - رب موسى ورب هارون عليه السلام.
49 - قال فرعون منكرًا على السحرة إيمانهم: أآمنتم بموسى قبل أن آذن لكم بذلك؟! إن موسى لهو كبيركم الَّذي علمكم السحر، وقد تآمرتم جميعًا على إخراج أهل مصر منها، فلسوف تعلمون ما أوقعه بكم من عقاب، فلأقطعنّ رجْل كل واحد ويده مخالفًا بينهما بقطع الرجل اليمنى مع اليد اليسرى أو العكس، ولأصلبنكم أجمعين على جذوع النخل، لا أستبقي منكم أحدًا.
50 - قال السحرة لفرعون: لا ضرر فيما تهددنا به من القطع والصلب في الدنيا، فعذابك يزول، ونحن إلى ربنا منقلبون، وسيدخلنا في رحمته الدائمة.
51 - إنا نرجو أن يمحو الله عنا خطايانا السابقة التي ارتكبناها لأجل أن كنا أول من آمن بموسى وصدَّق به.
52 - وأوحينا إلى موسى آمرين إياه أن يسري ببني إسرائيل ليلًا، فإن فرعون ومن معه متبعوهم ليردوهم.
53 - فبعث فرعون بعض جنوده في المدائن جامعين يجمعون الجيوش ليردوا بني إسرائيل لما علم بمسيرهم من مصر.
54 - قال فرعون مقللًا من شأن بني إسرائيل: إن هؤلاء لطائفة قليلة.
55 - وإنهم لفاعلون ما يغيظنا عليهم.
56 - وإنا لمستعدون لهم متيقظون.
57 - فأخرجنا فرعون وقومه من أرض مصر ذات الحدائق الغناء، والعيون الجارية بالماء.
58 - وذات خزائن المال، والمساكن الحسنة.
59 - وكما أخرجنا فرعون وقومه من هذه النعم صيرنا جنس هذه النعم من بعدهم لبني إسرائيل في بلاد الشام.
60 - فسار فرعون وقومه في إثر بني إسرائيل في وقت شروق الشمس.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العلاقة بين أهل الباطل هي المصالح المادية.
• ثقة موسى بالنصر على السحرة تصديقًا لوعد ربه.
• إيمان السحرة برهان على أن الله هو مُصَرِّف القلوب يصرفها كيف يشاء.
• الطغيان والظلم من أسباب زوال الملك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (370)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة* 

* 
*

*61 - فلما تقابل فرعون وقومه مع موسى وقومه بحيث صار يرى كل فريق الفريق الآخر، قال أصحاب موسى: إن فرعون وقومه سيلحقوننا، ولا قِبَل لنا بهم.
62 - قال موسى لقومه: ليس الأمر كما تصورتم، فإن معي ربي بالتأييد والنصر، سيرشدني ويدلني إلى طريق النجاة.
63 - فأوحينا إلى موسى آمرين إياه أن يضرب البحر بعصاه، فضربه بها، فانشقّ البحر وتحوّل إلى اثني عشر مَسْلكًا بعدد قبائل بني إسرائيل، فكانت كل قطعة منشقة من البحر مثل الجبل العظيم في العِظَم والثبات بحيث لا يسيل منها ماء.
64 - وقربنا فرعون وقومه حتَّى دخلوا البحر ظانين أن الطريق سالك.
65 - وأنقذنا موسى ومن معه من بني إسرائيل، فلم يهلك منهم أحد.
66 - ثم أهلكنا فرعون وقومه بالغرق في البحر.
67 - إن في انفلاق البحر لموسى ونجاته وهلاك فرعون وقومه لآية دالة على صدق موسى، وما كان أكثرُ مَنْ مَعَ فرعون بمؤمنين.
68 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب منهم.
69 - واتلُ عليهم -أيها الرسول- قصة إبراهيم.
70 - حين قال لأبيه آزر وقومه: ما الَّذي تعبدونه من دون الله؟
71 - قال له قومه: نعبد أصنامًا فنظلّ مقيمين على عبادتها ملازمين لها.
72 - قال لهم إبراهيم: هل تسمع الأصنام دعاءكم حين تدعونهم؟
73 - أو ينفعونكم إن أطعتموهم، أو يضرونكم إن عصيتموهم؟
74 - قالوا: لا يسمعوننا إذا دعوناهم، ولا ينفعوننا إن أطعناهم، ولا يضروننا إن عصيناهم، بل الحاصل أنا وجدنا آباءنا يفعلون ذلك، فنحن نقلدهم.
75 - قال إبراهيم: أتأملتم فرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون من الأصنام من دون الله.
76 - وما كان يعبده آباؤكم الأولون.
77 - فإنهم كلهم أعداء لي؛ لأنهم باطل إلا الله رب المخلوقات كلها.
78 - الَّذي خلقني، فهو يرشدني إلى خيري الدنيا والآخرة.
79 - والذي هو وحده يطعمني إذا جعت، ويسقيني إذا عطشت.
80 - وإذا مرضت فهو وحده الَّذي يشفيني من المرض لا شافي لي غيره.
81 - والذي هو وحده يتوفاني إذا انقضى أجلي، ويحييني بعد موتي.
82 - والذي أرجوه وحده أن يغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الجزاء.
83 - قال إبراهيم داعيًا ربه: رب أعطني فقهًا في الدين، وألحقني بالصالحين من الأنبياء قبلي بأن تدخلني الجنّة معهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الله مع عباده المؤمنين بالنصر والتأييد والإنجاء من الشدائد.
• ثبوت صفتي العزة والرحمة لله تعالى.
• خطر التقليد الأعمى.
• أمل المؤمن في ربه عظيم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (371)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*84 - واجعل لي ذكرًا جميلًا وثناء حسنًا فيمن يجيء من القرون بعدي.
85 - واجعلني ممن يرث منازل الجنّة التي يتنعم فيها عبادك المؤمنون، وأسكنِّي فيها.
86 - واغفر لأبي؛ إنه كان من الضالين عن الحق بسبب الشرك، دعا إبراهيم لأبيه قبل أن يتبين له أنَّه من أصحاب الجحيم، فلما تبين له ذلك تبرأ منه ولم يَدْعُ له.
87 - ولا تفضحني بالعذاب يوم يبعث الناس للحساب.
88 - يوم لا ينفع فيه مال قد جمعه الإنسان في دنياه، ولا بنون كان ينتصر بهم.
89 - إلا من جاء الله بقلب سليم؛ لا شرك فيه ولا نفاق ولا رياء ولا عجب، فإنه ينتفع بماله الَّذي أنفقه في سبيل الله، وبأبنائه الذين يدعون له.
90 - وقربت الجنّة للمتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه.
91 - وأظهرت النار في المحشر للضالين الذين ضلوا عن دين الحق.
92 - وقيل لهم تقريعًا لهم: أين ما كنتم تعبدونه من الأصنام؟
93 - تعبدونهم من دون الله؟ هل ينصرونكم بمنعكم من عذاب الله، أو ينتصرون هم لأنفسهم؟
94 - فَرُمِي بعضهم في الجحيم فوق بعض هم ومن أضلوهم.
95 - وأعوان إبليس من الشياطين كلهم، لا يُسْتَثْنى منهم أحد.
96 - قال المشركون الذين كانوا يعبدون غير الله، ويتخذونهم شركاء من دونه، وهم يتخاصمون مع من كانوا يعبدونهم من دونه:
97 - تالله لقد كنا في ضلال واضح عن الحق.
98 - إذ نعدلكم برب المخلوقات كلها، فنعبدكم كما نعبده.
99 - وما أضلنا عن طريق الحق إلا المجرمون الذين دعونا إلى عبادتهم من دون الله.
100 - فليس لنا شافعون يشفعون لنا عند الله لينجينا من عذابه.
101 - وليس لنا صديق خالص المودة يدافع عنا ويشفع لنا.
102 - فلو أن لنا رجعة الى الحياة الدنيا فنكون من المؤمنين بالله.
103 - إن في ذلك المذكور من قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام، ومصير المكذبين لعبرة للمعتبرين، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
104 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب منهم.
105 - كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين حين كذبوا نوحًا عليه السلام.
106 - إذ قال لهم نوح: ألا تتقون الله بترك عبادة غيره خوفًا منه؟!
107 - إني لكم رسول أرسلني الله إليكم، أمين لا أزيد على ما أوحاه الله إلى ولا أنقص.
108 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما آمركم به، وفيما أنهاكم عنه.
109 - وما أطلب منكم ثوابًا على ما أبلغكم من ربي، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله رب المخلوقات لا على غيره.
110 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما آمركم به، وفيما أنهاكم عنه.
111 - قال له قومه: أنؤمن بك -يا نوح- ونتبع ما جئت به ونعمل والحال أن أتباعك إنما هم السفلة من الناس، فلا يوجد فيهم السادة والأشراف؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية سلامة القلب من الأمراض كالحسد والرياء والعُجب.
• تعليق المسؤولية عن الضلال على المضلين لا تنفع الضالين.
• التكذيب برسول الله تكذيب بجميع الرسل.
• حُسن التخلص في قصة إبراهيم من الاستطراد في ذكر القيامة ثم الرجوع إلى خاتمة القصة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (372)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة

* 
** 


*112 - قال لهم نوح عليه السلام: وما علمي بما كان هؤلاء المؤمنون يعملون؟ فلست وكيلًا عليهم أحصي أعمالهم.
113 - ما حسابهم إلا على الله الَّذي يعلم سرائرهم وعلانياتهم وليس إلي، لو تشعرون لما قلتم ما قلتم.
114 - ولست بطارد المؤمنين عن مجلسي استجابة لطلبكم كي تؤمنوا.
115 - ما أنا إلا نذير واضح النذارة أحذركم عذاب الله.
116 - قال له قومه: لئن لم تَكُفَّ عَمَّا تدعونا إليه لتكونن من المشتومين والمقتولين بالرمي بالحجارة.
117 - قال نوح داعيًا ربه: رب إن قومي كذبوني، ولم يصدقوني فيما جئت به من عندك.
118 - فاحكم بيني وبينهم حكمًا يهلكهم لإصرارهم على الباطل، وأنقذني ومن معي من المؤمنين مما تهلك به الكفار من قومي.
119 - فاستجبنا له دعاءه، وأنجيناه ومن معه من المؤمنين في السفينة المملوءة من الناس والحيوان.
120 - ثم أغرقنا بعدهم الباقين، وهم قوم نوح.
121 - إن في ذلك المذكور من قصة نوح وقومه، ونجاة نوح ومن معه من المؤمنين، وهلاك الكافرين من قومه لعبرة للمعتبرين، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
122 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب منهم.
123 - كذبت عاد المرسلين حين كذبوا رسولهم هودًا عليه السلام.
124 - اذكر حين قال لهم نبيهم هود: ألا تتقون الله بترك عبادة غيره خوفًا منه؟!
125 - إني لكم رسول أرسلني الله إليكم، أمين لا أزيد على ما أمرني الله بتبليغه ولا أنقصه.
126 - فاتقوا الله؛ بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما أمرتكم به، وفيما نهيتكم عنه.
127 - وما أطلب منكم ثوابًا على ما أبلغكم من ربي، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله رب المخلوقات، لا على غيره.
128 - أتبنون بكل مكان مشرف مرتفع بنيانًا عَلَمًا عبثًا دون فائدة تعود عليكم في دنياكم أو آخرتكم؟!
129 - وتتخذون حصونًا وقصورًا كانكم تخلدون في هذه الدنيا، ولا تنتقلون عنها؟!
130 - وإذا سطوتم بالقتل أو الضرب سطوتم جبارين من غير رأفة ولا رحمة.
131 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما آمركم به، وفيما أنهاكم عنه.
132 - وخافوا من سخط الله الَّذي أعطاكم من نعمه ما تعلمون.
133 - أعطاكم أنعامًا، وأعطاكم أولادًا.
134 - أعطاكم بساتين وعيونًا جارية.
135 - إني أخاف عليكم -يا قومي- عذاب يوم عظيم هو يوم القيامة.
136 - قال له قومه: يستوي عندنا تذكيرك لنا وعدم تذكيرك، فلن نؤمن بك، ولن نرجع عما نحن عليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أفضلية أهلِ السبق للإيمان حتَّى لو كانوا فقراء أو ضعفاء.
• إهلاك الظالمين، وإنجاء المؤمنين سُنَّة إلهية.
• خطر الركون إلى الدنيا.
• تعنت أهل الباطل، وإصرارهم عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (373)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*137 - ليس هذا إلا دين الأوَّلين وعاداتهم وأخلاقهم.
138 - ولسنا بمُعَذبين.
139 - فاستمروا على تكذيب نبيهم هود عليه السلام، فأهلكناهم بسبب تكذيبهم بالريح العقيم، إن في ذلك الإهلاك لعبرة للمعتبرين، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
140 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب من عباده.
141 - كذبت ثمود الرسل بتكذيبهم نبيهم صالحًا عليه السلام.
142 - إذ قال لهم أخوهم في النسب صالح: ألا تتقون الله بترك عبادة غيره خوفًا منه؟!
143 - إني لكم رسول أرسلني الله إليكم، أمين فيما أبلغه عنه لا أزيد عليه ولا أنقص منه.
144 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما أمرتكم به، ونهيتكم عنه.
145 - وما أطلب منكم ثوابًا على ما أبلغكم من ربي، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله رب المخلوقات، لا على غيره.
146 - أتطمعون أن تُتْركوا فيما أنتم فيه من الخيرات والنعم آمنين لا تخافون؟!
147 - في بساتين وعيون جارية.
148 - وزروع ونخل ثمرها لين نضيج.
149 - وتقطعون الجبال لتصنعوا بيوتًا تسكنونها وأنتم ماهرون بنحتها.
150 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما أمرتكم به، وفيما نهيتكم عنه.
151 - ولا تنقادوا لأمر المسرفين على أنفسهم بارتكاب المعاصي.
152 - الذين يفسدون في الأرض بما ينشرونه من المعاصي، ولا يصلحون أنفسهم بالتزام طاعة الله.
153 - قال له قومه: إنما أنت ممن سُحِروا مرارًا حتَّى غلب السحر على عقولهم فأذهبها.
154 - لستَ إلا بشرًا مثلنا فلا مزية لك علينا حتَّى تكون رسولًا، فأت بعلامة تدل على أنك رسول إن كنت صادقًا فيما تدّعيه من أنك رسول.
155 - قال لهم صالح -وقد أعطاه الله علامة، وهي ناقة أخرجها الله من الصخرة-: هذه ناقة تُرى وتُلمس، لها نصيب من الماء، ولكم نصيب معلوم، لا تشرب في اليوم الَّذي هو نصيبكم، ولا تشربون أنتم في اليوم الَّذي هو نصيبها.
156 - ولا تمسوها بما يسوؤها من عَقْر أو ضربٍ، فَيَنَالَكُم بسبب ذلك عذاب من الله يهلككم به في يوم عظيم لما فيه من البلاء النازل عليكم.
157 - فاتفقوا على عَقْرها، فَعَقَرها أشقاهم، فأصبحوا نادمين على ما أقدموا عليه لمَّا علموا أن العذاب نازل بهم لا محالة، لكن الندم عند معاينة العذاب لا ينفع.
158 - فأخذهم العذاب الَّذي وُعِدوا به وهو الزلزلة والصيحة، إن في ذلك المذكور من قصة صالح وقومه لعبرة للمعتبرين، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
159 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب من عباده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• توالي النعم مع الكفر استدراج للهلاك.
• التذكير بالنعم يُرتجى منه الإيمان والعودة إلى الله من العبد.
• المعاصي هي سبب الفساد في الأرض.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (374)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة

*

*160 - كذبت قوم لوط المرسلين لتكذيبهم نبيهم لوطًا عليه السلام.
161 - إذ قال لهم أخوهم في النسب لوط: ألا تتقون الله بترك الشرك به خوفًا منه؟!
162 - إني لكم رسول أرسلني الله إليكم، أمين فيما أبلغه عنه، لا أزيد عليه ولا أنقص.
163 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما آمركم به، وفيما أنهاكم عنه.
164 - وما أطلب منكم ثوابًا على ما أبلغكم من ربي، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله رب المخلوقات، لا على غيره.
165 - أتأتون الذكور من الناس في أدبارهم؟!
166 - وتتركون إتيان ما خلقه الله لتقضوا شهواتكم منه من فروج زوجاتكم؟! بل أنتم متجاوزون لحدود الله بهذا الشذوذ المنكر.
167 - قال له قومه: لئن لم تكفّ يا لوط عن نهينا عن هذا الفعل وإنكاره علينا لتكونن أنت ومن معك من المُخْرَجين من قريتنا.
168 - قال لهم لوط: إني لعملكم هذا الَّذي تعملونه لمن الكارهين المبغضين.
169 - قال داعيًا ربه: رب نجني ونجّ أهلي مما سيصيب هؤلاء من العذاب بسبب ما يفعلونه من المنكر.
170 - فأجبنا دعاءه فنجيناه وأهله كلهم.
171 - إلا زوجته فقد كانت كافرة، فكانت من الذاهبين الهالكين.
172 - ثم بعدما خرج لوط وأهله من قرية (سَدُوم) أهلكنا قومه الباقين بعده أشدّ إهلاك.
173 - وأنزلنا عليهم حجارة من السماء مثل إنزال المطر، فقبح مطر هؤلاء الذين كان ينذرهم لوط ويحذرهم من عذاب الله إن هم استمرّوا على ما هم عليه من ارتكاب المنكر.
174 - إن في ذلك المذكور من العذاب النازل على قوم لوط بسبب فعل الفاحشة، لعبرة للمعتبرين، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
175 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب من عباده.
176 - كذب أصحاب القرية ذات الشجر الملتف قرب مدين المرسلين حين كذبوا نبيهم شعيبًا عليه السلام.
177 - إذ قال لهم نبيهم شعيب: ألا تتقون الله بترك الشرك به خوفًا منه؟!
178 - إني لكم رسول أرسلني الله إليكم، أمين فيما أبلغه عنه، لا أزيد على ما أمرني بتبليغه ولا أنقص.
179 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما أمرتكم به، وفيما نهيتكم عنه.
180 - وما أطلب منكم ثوابًا على ما أبلغكم من ربي، ليس ثوابي إلا على الله رب المخلوقات، لا على غيره.
181 - أتموا للناس الكيل عندما تبيعونهم، ولا تكونوا ممن ينقص الكيل إذا باع الناس.
182 - وزنوا إذا وزنتم لغيركم بالميزان المستقيم.
184 - ولا تنقصوا الناس حقوقهم، ولا تكثروا في الأرض الفساد بارتكاب المعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اللواط شذوذ عن الفطرة ومنكر عظيم.
• من الابتلاء للداعية أن يكون أهل بيته من أصحاب الكفر أو المعاصي.
• العلاقات الأرضية ما لم يصحبها الإيمان، لا تنفع صاحبها إذا نزل العذاب.
• وجوب وفاء الكيل وحرمة التَّطْفِيف.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (375)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة
*


*184 - واتقوا الَّذي خلقكم، وخلق الأمم السابقة بالخوف منه أن ينزل بكم عقابه.
185 - قال قوم شعيب لشعيب: إنما أنت من الذين أصابهم السحر مرارًا حتَّى غلب السحر على عقلك، فَغَيَّبه.
186 - ولست إلا بشرًا مثلنا فلا مزية لك علينا، فكيف تكون رسولًا؟ ولا نظنك إلا كاذبًا فيما تدّعيه من أنك رسول.
187 - فأسقط علينا قطعًا من السماء إن كنت صادقًا فيما تدّعيه.
188 - قال لهم شعيب: ربي أعلم بما تعملون من الشرك والمعاصي لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء.
189 - فاستمرّوا على تكذيبه، فأصابهم عذاب حيث أظلتهم سحابة بعد يوم شديد الحر، فأمطرت عليهم نارًا فأحرقتهم، إن يوم إهلاكهم كان يومًا عظيم الهول.
190 - إن في ذلك المذكور من إهلاك قوم شعيب لعبرة للمعتبرين، وما كان معظمهم مؤمنين.
191 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن تاب من عباده.
192 - وإن هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منزل من رب المخلوقات.
193 - نزل به جبريل الأمين عليه السلام.
194 - نزل به على قلبك -أيها الرسول- لتكون في الرسل الذين ينذرون الناس، ويخوفونهم من عذاب الله.
195 - نزل به لسان عربي واضح.
196 - وإن هذا القرآن لمذكور في كتب الأولين، فقد بشرت به الكتب السماوية السابقة.
197 - أو لم يكن لهؤلاء المكذبين بك علامة على صدقك أن يعلم حقيقة ما نزل عليك علماء بني إسرائيل، مثل عبد الله بن سلام.
198 - ولو نزلنا هذا القرآن على بعض الأعاجم الذين لا يتكلمون باللسان العربي.
199 - فقرأه عليهم ما صاروا به مؤمنين؛ لأنهم سيقولون: لا نفهمه، فليحمدوا الله أن نزل بلغتهم.
200 - كذلك أدخلنا التكذيب والكفر في قلوب المجرمين.
201 - لا يتغيرون عما هم عليه من الكفر ولا يؤمنون حتَّى يروا العذاب الموجع.
202 - فيأتيهم هذا العذاب فجاة، وهم لا يعلمون بمجيئه حتَّى يباغتهم.
203 - فيقولون حين ينزل بهم العذاب بغتة من شدة الحسرة: هل نحن مُمْهَلون فنتوب إلى الله؟!
204 - أفبعذابنا يستعجل هؤلاء الكفار قائلين: لن نؤمن لك حتَّى تُسْقِط السماء كما زعمت علينا كسفًا؟!
205 - فأخبرني -أيها الرسول- إن متعنا هؤلاء الكافرين المعرضين عن الإيمان بما جئت به، بالنعم زمنًا ممتدًّا.
206 - ثم جاءهم بعد ذلك الزمن الَّذي نالوا فيه تلك النعم ما كانوا يوعدون به من العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كلما تعمَّق المسلم في اللغة العربية، كان أقدر على فهم القرآن.
• الاحتجاج على المشركين بما عند المُنْصِفين من أهل الكتاب من الإقرار بأن القرآن من عند الله.
• ما يناله الكفار من نعم الدنيا استدراج لا كرامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (376)
(سُوُرَة الشعراء)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*207 - ماذا ينفعهم ما كانوا عليه من نعم في الدنيا؟! فقد انقطعت تلك النعم، ولم تُجْد شيئًا.
208 - وما أهلكنا من أمة من الأمم إلا بعد الإعذار إليها بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب.
209 - عظة وتذكيرًا لهم، وما كنا ظالمين بتعذيبهم بعد الإعذار إليهم بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب.
210 - وما تنزلت الشياطين بهذا القرآن على قلب الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
211 - وما يصح أن يتنزلوا على قلبه، وما يستطيعون ذلك.
212 - ما يستطيعونه لأنهم معزولون عن مكانه من السماء، فكيف يصلون إليه، ويتنزلون به؟!
213 - فلا تعبد مع الله معبودًا آخر تشركه معه، فتكون بسبب ذلك من المعذبين.
214 - وأنذر -أيها الرسول- الأقرب فالأقرب من قومك حتَّى لا يصيبهم عذاب الله إن بقوا على الشرك.
215 - وأَلِنْ جانبك فعلًا وقولًا لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين رحمة بهم ورفقًا.
216 - فإن عصوك، ولم يستجيبوا لما أمرتهم به من توحيد الله وطاعته، فقل لهم: إني بريء مما تعملون من الشرك والمعاصي.
217 - واعتمد في أمورك كلها على العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بمن أناب منهم إليه.
218 - الَّذي يراك سبحانه حين تقوم إلى الصلاة.
219 - ويرى سبحانه تقلبك من حال إلى حال في المصلين، لا يخفى عليه شيء مما تقوم به، ولا مما يقوم به غيرك.
220 - إنه هو السميع لما تتلوه من قرآن وذكر في صلاتك، العليم بنيتك.
ولما زعموا أن الشياطين تنزلت بالقرآن، وأن محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شاعر رد الله عليهم زعمهم فقال:

221 - هل أخبركم على من تتنزل الشياطين الذين زعمتم أنهم تنزلوا بهذا القرآن؟
222 - تتنزل الشياطين على كل كذاب كثير الإثم والمعصية من الكهان.
223 - يسترق الشياطين السمع من الملإ الأعلى، فيلقونه إلى أوليائهم من الكهان، وأكثر الكهان كاذبون، إن صدقوا في كلمة كذبوا معها مئة كذبة.
224 - والشعراء الذين زعمتم أن محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منهم يتبعهم المنحرفون عن طريق الهدى والاستقامة، فيروون ما يقولونه من شعر.
225 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- أن من مظاهر غوايتهم أنهم تائهون في كل واد يمضون في المدح تارة، وفي الذم تارة، وفي غيرهما تارات.
226 - وأنهم يكذبون، فيقولون: فعلنا كذا، ولم يفعلوه.
227 - إلا الذين آمنوا من الشعراء وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، وذكروا الله ذكرًا كثيرًا، وانتصروا من أعداء الله بعدما ظلموهم مثل حسان بن ثابت - رضي الله عنه -، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا بالشرك بالله والاعتداء على عباده أي مرجع يرجعون إليه، فسيرجعون إلى موقف عظيم، وحساب دقيق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات العدل لله، ونفي الظلم عنه.
• تنزيه القرآن عن قرب الشياطين منه.
• أهمية اللين والرفق للدعاة إلى الله.
• الشعر حَسَنُهُ حَسَن، وقبيحه قبيح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (377)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

*

*سورة النمل
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الامتنان على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالآية الكبرى -وهي القرآن- والحث على شكرها والصبر على تبليغها.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {طس} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. هذه الآيات المنزلة عليك هي آيات القرآن، وكتاب واضح لا لبس فيه، مَن تدبَّرَه عَلِمَ أنَّه من عند الله.
2 - هذه الآيات هادية إلى الحق مرشدة إليه، ومبشرة للمؤمنين بالله ورسله.
3 - الذين يؤدون الصلاة على أكمل وجه، ويعطون زكاة أموالها بصرفها إلى مصارفها، وموقنون بما في الآخرة من ثواب وعقاب.
4 - إن كافرين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وما فيها من ثواب وعقاب، حسنا لهم أعمالهم السيئة، فاستمروا على فعلها، فهم متحيِّرون لا يهتدون إلى صواب ولا رشد.
5 - أولئك الموصوفون بما ذُكِر هم الذين لهم سوء العذاب في الدنيا بالقتل والأسر، وهم في الآخرة أكثر الناس خسرانًا، حيث يخسرون أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة بتخليدهم في النار.
6 - وإنك -أيها الرسول- لتتلقى هذا القرآن المنزل عليك من عند حكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وشرعه، عليم لا يخفى عليه شيء من مصالح عباده.
7 - اذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال موسى لأهله: إني أبصرت نارًا، سآتيكم منها بخبر من موقدها يرشدنا إلى الطريق، أو آتيكم بشعلة نار مأخوذة منها رجاء أن تستدفئوا بها من البرد.
8 - فلما وصل إلى مكان النار التي أبصرها ناداه الله: أنْ قُدِّس من في النار، ومن حولها من الملائكة، وتعظيمًا لرب العالمين وتنزيهًا له عما لا يليق به من الصفات التي يصفه بها الضالون.
9 - قال له الله: يا موسى، إنه أنا الله العزيز الَّذي لا يغالبني أحد، الحكيم في خلقِي وتقديري وشرعي.
10 - وألق عصاك، فامتثل موسى، فلما رآها موسى تضطرب وتتحرك كأنها حية ولى مدبرًا عنها ولم يرجع، فقال له الله: لا تخف منها، فإني لا يخاف عندي المرسلون من حية ولا من سواها.
11 - لكن من ظلم نفسه بارتكاب ذنب، ثم تاب بعد ذلك فإني غفور له، رحيم به.
12 - وأدخل يدك في فتحة قميصك مما يلي الرقبة تخرج بعد إدخالك لها بيضاء مثل الثلج من غير برص، ضمن تسع آيات تشهد بصدقك -هي مع اليد: العصا، والسنون، ونقص الثمرات، والطوفان، والجراد، والقُمَّل، والضفادع، والدم- إلى فرعون وقومه، إنهم كانوا قومًا خارجين عن طاعة الله بالكفر به.
13 - فلما جاءتهم آياتنا هذه التي أيدنا بها موسى واضحة ظاهرة قالوا: هذا الَّذي جاء به موسى من الآيات سحر بيّن.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• القرآن هداية وبشرى للمؤمنين.
• الكفر بالله سبب في اتباع الباطل من الأعمال والأقوال، والحيرة، والاضطراب.
• تأمين الله لرسله وحفظه لهم سبحانه من كل سوء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (378)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

* 

*14 - وكفروا بهذه الآيات البينات ولم يقروا بها، واستيقنت أنفسهم أنها من عند الله؛ بسبب ظلمهم واستكبارهم عن الحق، فتأمّل -أيها الرسول- كيف كانت عاقبة المفسدين في الأرض بكفرهم ومعاصيهم، فقد أهلكناهم، ودمّرناهم كلهم.
15 - ولقد أعطينا داود وابنه سليمان علمًا، ومنه علم كلام الطير، وقال داود وسليمان شاكرين الله عز وجل: الحمد لله الَّذي فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين بالنبوة، وبتسخير الجن والشياطين.
16 - وورث سليمان أباه داود في النبوة والعلم والملك، وقال متحدثا بنعمة الله عليه وعلى أبيه: يا أيها الناس، عَلَّمنا الله فهم أصوات الطير، وأعطانا من كل شيء أعطاه الأنبياء والملوك، إن هذا الَّذي أعطانا الله سبحانه لهو الفضل الواضح البيّن.
17 - وجُمِع لسليمان جنوده من البشر والجن والطير، فهم يُسَاقون بنظام.
18 - فلم يزالوا يُسَاقون حتَّى إذا جاؤوا إلى وادي النمل (موضع بالشام) قالت نملة من النمل: يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم حتَّى لا يهلككم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يعلمون بكم، إذ لو علموا بكم لما داسوكم.
19 - فلما سمع سليمان كلامها تبسّم ضاحكًا من قولها هذا، وقال داعيًا ربه سبحانه: ربّ وفقني وألهمني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت بها عليّ وعلى والديَّ، ووفقني أن أعمل عملًا صالحًا ترتضيه، وأدخلني برحمتك في جملة عبادك الصالحين.
20 - وتعَهَّد سليمان الطير فلم ير الهدهد، فقال: ما لي لا أرى الهدهد؟ أمنعني من رؤيته مانع، أم كان من الغائبين؟
21 - فقال لما تبين له غيابه: لأعذبنّه عذابًا شديدًا، أو لأذبحنّه عقابًا له على غيابه، أو ليأتيني بحجة واضحة تبين عذره في الغياب.
22 - فمكث الهدهد في غيابه زمنًا غير بعيد، فلما جاء قال لسليمان عليه السلام: اطلعت على ما لم تطلع عليه، وجئتك من أهل سبأ بخبر صادق لا شك فيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التبسم ضحك أهل الوقار.
• شكر النعم أدب الأنبياء والصالحين مع ربهم.
• الاعتذار عن أهل الصلاح بظهر الغيب.
• سياسة الرعية بإيقاع العقاب على من يستحقه، وقبول عذر أصحاب الأعذار.
• قد يوجد من العلم عند الأصاغر ما لا يوجد عند الأكابر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (379)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

*

*23 - إني وجدت امرأة نحكمهم، وأُعطِيت هذه المرأة من كل شيء من أسباب القوة والملك، ولها سرير عظيم تدير مِن عليه شؤون قومها.
24 - وجدت هذه المرأة، ووجدت قومها يسجدون للشمس من دون الله سبحانه وتعالى، وحسَّن لهم الشيطان ما هم عليه من أعمال الشرك والمعاصي، فصرفهم عن طريق الحق، فهم لا يهتدون إليه.
25 - حسَّن لهم الشيطان أعمال الشرك والمعاصي؛ لئلا يسجدوا لله وحده الَّذي يُخْرِج ما ستره في السماء من المطر، وفي الأرض من النبات، ويعلم ما تخفونه من الأعمال وما تظهرونه، لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء.
26 - الله لا معبود بحق غيره، رب العرش العظيم.
27 - قال سليمان عليه السلام للهدهد: سننظر أصدقت فيما تدعيه، أم كنت من الكاذبين.
28 - فكتب سليمان كتابًا، وسلمه للهدهد، وقال له: اذهب بكتابي هذا فارمه إلى أهل سبأ وسلّمهم إياه، وتنحّ عنهم جانبًا بحيث تسمع ما يرددون بشأنه.
29 - واستلمت الملكة الكتاب، وقالت: يا أيها الأشراف إني ألقي إلي كتاب كريم جليل.
30 - مضمون هذا الكتاب المرسل من سليمان المفتتح بـ "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم":
31 - ألا تتكبروا، وأتوني منقادين مستسلمين لما أدعوكم إليه من توحيد الله وترك ما أنتم عليه من الشرك به، حيث عبدتم الشمس معه.
32 - قالت الملكة: يا أيها الأشراف والسادة، بيِّنوا لي وجه الصواب في أمري، ما كنت قاضية أمرًا حتَّى تحضروني، وتظهروا رأيكم فيه.
33 - قال لها الأشراف من قومها: نحن أصحاب قوة عظيمة، وأصحاب بأس قوي في الحرب، والرأي ما ترينه فانظري ماذا تأمريننا به فنحن قادرون على تنفيذه.
34 - قالت الملكة: إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية من القرى أفسدوها بما يقومون به من القتل والسَّلْب والنَّهْب، وصيَّروا سادتها وأشرافها أذلاء بعد ما كانوا فيه من العزة والمنعة، وكذلك يفعل الملوك دائمًا إذا تغلبوا على أهل قرية؛ ليزرعوا الهيبة والرعب في النفوس.
35 - وإني مرسلة إلى صاحب الكتاب وقومه هدية، وأنظر ماذا تأتي به الرسل بعد إرسال هذه الهدية.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إنكار الهدهد على قوم سبأ ما هم عليه من الشرك والكفر دليل على أن الإيمان فطري عند الخلائق.
• التحقيق مع المتهم والتثبت من حججه.
• مشروعية الكشف عن أخبار الأعداء.
• من آداب الرسائل افتتاحها بالبسملة.
• إظهار عزة المؤمن أمام أهل الباطل أمر مطلوب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (380)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

*

** 


*36 - فلما جاء رسولها ومن معه من أعوانه يحملون الهدية إلى سليمان أنكر عليهم سليمان إرسال الهدية قائلًا: أتمدونني بالأموال لتثنوني عنكم، فما أعطاني الله من النبوة والملك والمال خير مما أعطاكم، بل أنتم الذين تفرحون بما يُهْدَى إليكم من حطام الدنيا.
37 - قال سليمان عليه السلام لرسولها: ارجع إليهم بما جئت من هدية، فلنأتينها وقومها بجنود لا طاقة لهم بمواجهتهم، ولنخرجنهم من سبأ وهم أذلة مهانون بعد ما كانوا فيه من العزة إن لم يأتوني منقادين.
38 - قال سليمان عليه السلام مخاطبًا أعيان أهل ملكه: يا أيها الملأ، أيكم يأتيني بسرير ملكها قبل أن يأتوني منقادين؟
39 - أجابه مارد من الجن قائلًا: أنا آتيك بسريرها قبل أن تقوم من مجلسك هذا الَّذي أنت فيه، وإني لقوي على حمله أمين على ما فيه، فلن أنقص منه شيئًا.
40 - قال رجل صالح عالم عند سليمان، عنده علم من الكتاب، ومن ضمنه اسم الله الأعظم الَّذي إذا دعي به أجاب: أنا آتيك بسريرها قبل أن ترمش عينك؛ بأن أدعو الله فيأتي به، فدعا فاستجاب الله له دعاءه فلما رأى سليمان سريرها مستقرًّا عنده قال: هذا من فضل ربي سبحانه؛ ليختبرني أأشكر نعمه أم أكفرها؟ ومن شكر الله فإنما نَفْع شكره عائد إليه، فالله غني لا يزيده شكر العباد، ومن جحد نعم الله فلم يشكره له فإن ربي غني عن شكره كريم، ومن كرمه إفضاله على من يجحدها.
41 - قال سليمان عليه السلام: غيِّروا لها سرير ملكها عن هيئته التي كان عليها ننظر: هل تهتدي إلى معرفة أنَّه سريرها، أم تكون من الذين لا يهتدون إلى معرفة أشيائهم؟
42 - فلما جاءت ملكة سبأ إلى سليمان قيل لها اختبارًا لها: أهذا مثل عرشك؟ فأجابت طبق السؤال: كأنه هو، فقال سليمان: وأعطانا الله العلم من قبلها لقدرته على مثل هذه الأمور، وكنا منقادين لأمر الله مطيعين له.
43 - وصرفها عن توحيد الله ما كانت تعبد من دون الله اتباعًا لقومها، وتقليدًا لهم، إنها كانت من قوم كافرين بالله، فكانت كافرة مثلهم.
44 - قيل لها: ادخلي الصرح وهو كهيئة السطح، فلما رأته ظنته ماءً فكشفت عن ساقيها لتخوضه، قال سليمان عليه السلام: إنه صرح مُمَلَّس من زجاج، ودعاها إلى الإسلام، فأجابته إلى ما دعاها إليه قائلة: رب إني ظلمت نفسي بعبادة غيرك معك، وانقدت مع سليمان لله رب المخلوقات جميعها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عزة الإيمان تحصّن المؤمن من التأثر بحطام الدنيا.
• الفرح بالماديات والركون إليها صفة من صفات الكفار.
• يقظة شعور المؤمن تجاه نعم الله.
• اختبار ذكاء الخصم بغية التعامل معه بما يناسبه.
• إبراز التفوق على الخصم للتأثير فيه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (381)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

* 




*45 - ولقد بعثنا إلى ثمود أخاهم في النسب صالحًا عليه السلام أن اعبدوا الله وحده، فإذا هم بعد دعوته إياهم طائفتان: طائفة مؤمنة، وأخرى كافرة يتنازعون أيهم على الحق.
46 - قال لهم صالح عليه السلام: لِمَ تطلبون تعجيل العذاب قبل الرحمة؟ هلَّا تطلبون المغفرة من الله لذنوبكم رجاء أن يرحمكم.
47 - قال له قومه في تَعنُّت عن الحق: تشاءمنا بك وبمن معك من المؤمنين، قال لهم صالح عليه السلام: ما زجرتم من الطير لما يصيبكم من المكاره، عند الله علمه لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، بل أنتم قوم تُخْتبرون بما يبسط لكم من الخير وبما ينالكم من الشر.
48 - كان في مدينة الحِجْر تسعة رجال يفسدون في الأرض بالكفر والمعاصي، ولا يصلحون فيها بالإيمان والعمل الصالح.
49 - قال بعضهم لبعض: ليحلف كل واحد منكم بالله لنأتينه في بيته ليلًا، فلنقتلنهم، ثم لنقولن لولي دمه: ما حضرنا قتل صالح وأهله، وإنا لصادقون فيما قلنا.
50 - ودبَّروا مكيدة خفية لإهلاك صالح وأتباعه من المؤمنين، ومكرنا مكرًا لنصره وإنجائه من مكرهم وإهلاك الكافرين من قومه، وهم لا يعلمون بذلك.
51 - فتأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف كان مآل تدبيرهم ومكرهم؟ أنّا استأصلناهم بعذاب من عندنا فهلكوا عن آخرهم.
52 - فتلك بيوتهم قد انهدمت جدرانها على سقوفها، وبقيت خالية من أهلها بسبب ظلمهم، إنَّ فيما أصابهم من العذاب بسبب ظلمهم لعبرة لقوم يؤمنون، فهم الذين يعتبرون بالآيات.
53 - وأنقذنا الذين آمنوا بالله من قوم صالح عليه السلام، وكانوا يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
54 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- لوطًا حين قال لقومه موبخًا إياهم ومنكرًا عليهم: أتأتون الخصلة القبيحة -وهي اللواط- في أنديتكم جهارًا يبصر بعضكم بعضًا؟!
55 - أئنكم لتأتون الرجال على سبيل الاشتهاء دون النساء، لا تريدون إعفافًا ولا ولدًا، وإنما قضاء شهوة بهيمية، بل أنتم قوم تجهلون ما يجب عليكم من الإيمان والطهر والبعد عن المعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستغفار من المعاصي سبب لرحمة الله.
• التشاؤم بالأشخاص والأشياء ليس من صفات المؤمنين.
• عاقبة التمالؤ على الشر والمكر بأهل الحق سيئة.
• إعلان المنكر أقبح من الاستتار به.
• الإنكار على أهل الفسوق والفجور واجب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (382)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*56 - فما كان لقومه من جواب إلا قولهم: أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم، إنهم أناس يتنزهون عن الأقذار والأنجاس، قالوا ذلك استهزاءً بآل لوط الذين لا يشاركونهم فيما يرتكبونه من الفواحش، بل ينكرون عليهم ارتكابها.
57 - فسلَّمناه وسلَّمنا أهله، إلا امرأته حكمنا عليها أن تكون من الباقين في العذاب لتكون من الهالكين.
58 - وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من السماء، فكان مطرًا سيئًا مهلكًا لمن خُوِّفُوا بالعذاب ولم يستجيبوا.
59 - قل -أيها الرسول-: الحمد لله على نعمه، وأمان منه من عذابه الَّذي عذب به قوم لوط وصالح لأصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، الله المعبودُ بحقٍّ الَّذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء خير أم ما يعبده المشركون من معبودات لا تملك نفعًا ولا ضرًّا؟!
60 - أم من خلق السماوات والأرض على غير مثال سابق، وأنزل لكم -أيها الناس- من السماء ماء المطر، فأنبتنا لكم به حدائق ذات حسن وجمال، ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجر تلك الحدائق لعجزكم عن ذلك، فالله هو الَّذي أنبتها، أمعبود فعل هذا مع الله؟! لا، بل هم قوم ينحرفون عن الحق فَيُسَوُّون الخالق بالمخلوقين ظلمًا.
61 - أَمْ مَنْ صيّر الأرض مستقرّة ثابتة لا تضطرب بمن عليها، وصيّر داخلها أنهارًا تجري، وصير لها جبالًا ثوابت، وصيّر بين البحرين: المالِح والعذب فاصلًا يمنع اختلاط المالح بالعذب حتَّى لا يفسده، فلا يصلح للشرب، أمعبود فعل ذلك مع الله؟! لا، بل معظمهم لا يعلمون، ولو كانوا يعلمون لما أشركوا بالله أحدًا من مخلوقاته.
62 - أَمْ مَنْ يجيب من ضاق عليه أمره واشتدّ إذا دعاه، ويرفع ما يقع بالإنسان من مرض وفقر وغيرهما، ويصيّركم خلفاء في الأرض يخلف بعضكم بعضًا جيلًا بعد جيل، أمعبود يفعل ذلك مع الله؟! لا، قليلًا ما تتعظون وتعتبرون.
63 - أمْ مَنْ يهديكم في ظلمات البر وظلمات البحر بما ينصبه لكم من معالم ونجوم، ومن يبعث الرياح مبشرات بقرب نزول المطر الَّذي يرحم به عباده، أمعبود يفعل ذلك مع الله؟! تنزه الله، وتقدس عما يشركون به من مخلوقاته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لجوء أهل الباطل للعنف عندما تحاصرهم حجج الحق.
• رابطة الزوجية دون الإيمان لا تنفع في الآخرة.
• ترسيخ عقيدة التوحيد من خلال التذكير بنعم الله.
• كل مضطر من مؤمن أو كافر فإن الله قد وعده بالإجابة إذا دعاه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (383)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*64 - أم من يبدأ الخلق في الأرحام مرحلة بعد مرحلة، ثم يحييه بعدما يميته، ومن يرزقكم من السماء بالمطر المنزل من جهته، ويرزقكم من الأرض بالنبات الَّذي ينبته فيها! أمعبود يفعل ذلك مع الله؟! قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: هاتوا حججكم على ما أنتم عليه من الشرك، إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه من أنكم على حق.
65 - قل -أيها الرسول-: لا يعلم الغيب من في السماوات من الملائكة، ولا من في الأرض من الناس، لكن الله هو الَّذي يعلمه، وما يعلم جميع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض متى يُبْعثون للجزاء إلا الله.
66 - أم هل تتابع علمهم بالآخرة فأيقنوا بها؟ لا، بل هم في شك وحيرة من الآخرة، بل قد عميت بصائرهم عنها.
67 - وقال الذين كفروا مستنكرين: أإذا متنا وكنا ترابًا أيمكن أن نُبْعَثَ أحياء؟
68 - لقد وُعِدْنا نحن، ووُعِدَ آباؤنا من قبل أننا نبعث جميعًا، فلم نر تحقيقًا لذلك الوعد، ما هذا الوعد الَّذي وُعِدناه جميعًا إلا أكاذيب الأولين التي دونوها في كتبهم.
69 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المنكرين للبعث: سيروا في أي جهة من الأرض فتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية المجرمين المكذبين بالبعث، فقد أهلكناهم لتكذيبهم به.
70 - ولا تحزن بسبب إعراض المشركين عن دعوتك، ولا يضق صدرك من كيدهم فالله ناصرك عليهم.
71 - ويقول الكفار المنكرون للبعث من قومك: متى يتحقق ما تعدنا به أنت والمؤمنون من العذاب إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه من ذلك؟
72 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: عسى أن يكون اقترب لكم بعض ما تستعجلون به من العذاب.
73 - وإن ربك -أيها الرسول- لذو فضل على الناس حيث يترك معاجلتهم بالعقوبة مع ما هم عليه من الكفر والمعاصي، ولكن معظم الناس لا يشكرون الله على ما ينعم به عليهم.
74 - وإن ربك ليعلم ما تضمر قلوب عباده وما يظهرونه، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجازيهم عليه.
75 - وما من شيء غائب عن الناس في السماء، ولا غائب عنهم في الأرض إلا هو في كتاب مبين وهو اللوح المحفوظ.
76 - إن هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقصّ علي بني إسرائيل أكثر ما يختلفون فيه، ويكشف انحرافاتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• علم الغيب مما اختص به الله فادعاؤه كفر.
• الاعتبار بالأمم السابقة من حيث مصيرها وأحوالها طريق النجاة.
• إحاطة علم الله بأعمال عباده.
• تصحيح القرآن لانحرافات بني إسرائيل وتحريفهم لكتبهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (384)
(سُوُرَة النمل)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*77 - وإنه لهداية ورحمة للمؤمنين العاملين بما جاء فيه.
78 - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- يقضي بين الناس مؤمنهم وكافرهم يوم القيامة بحكمه العدل، فيرحم المؤمن، ويعذب الكافر، وهو العزيز الَّذي ينتقم من أعدائه. ولا يغالبه أحد، العليم الذي لا يلتبس عليه مُحِقٌّ بِمُبْطِلٍ.
79 - فتوكل على الله، واعتمد عليه في جميع أمورك، إنك على الحق الواضح.
80 - إنك -أيها الرسول- لا تُسْمِع الموتى الذين ماتت قلوبهم بسبب الكفر بالله، ولا تُسْمِع فاقدي السمع ما تدعوهم إليه إذا رجعوا معرضين عنك.
81 - ولست بهادي من عميت بصائرهم عن الحق، فلا تحزن عليهم وتتعب نفسك، لا تُسْمِع دعوتك إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم منقادون لأوامر الله.
82 - وإذا وجب العذاب وثبت عليهم لإصرارهم على كفرهم ومعاصيهم، وبقي شرار الناس، أخرجنا لهم عند اقتراب الساعة علامة من علاماتها الكبرى، وهي دابة من الأرض تكلمهم بما يفهمون أن الناس كانوا بآياتنا المنزلة على نبينا لا يصدقون.
83 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم نحشر من كل أمة من الأمم جماعة من كبرائهم ممن يكذب بآياتنا، يردّ أولهم إلى آخرهم ثم يساقون إلى الحساب.
84 - ويستمرّ سوقهم، حتَّى إذا جاؤوا مكان حسابهم قال لهم الله توبيخًا لهم: أكذبتم بآياتي الدالة على توحيدي والمشتملة على شريعتي، ولم تحيطوا علمًا بأنها باطلة فيسوغ لكم تكذيبها، أم ماذا كنتم تعملون بها من التصديق أو التكذيب؟!
85 - ووقع عليهم العذاب بسبب ظلمهم بالكفر بالله وتكذيب آياته، فهم لا يتكلمون للدفاع عن أنفسهم لعجزهم عن ذلك، وبطلان حججهم.
ولما كانوا ينكرون البعث نبّههم الله بما يدل عليه في حياتهم، وهو نومهم الَّذي هو بمنزلة الموت، واستيقاظهم الَّذي هو بمنزلة البعث، فقال:

86 - ألم ينظر هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث أنا جعلنا الليل ليسكنوا فيه بالنوم، وصيّرنا النهار مضيئًا ليبصروا فيه، فيسعوا إلى أعمالهم، إن في ذلك الموت المتكرر والبعث بعده لعلامات واضحة لقوم يؤمنون.
87 - واذكر -أيها الرسول-: يوم ينفخ الملك الموكل بالنفخ في القرن النفخة الثانية، ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من استثناه الله من الفزع؛ تفضُّلًا منه، وكل من مخلوقات الله يأتونه في ذلك اليوم مطيعين ذليلين.
88 - وترى الجبال في ذلك اليوم تحسبها ثابتة لا تتحرك، وهي في واقع الأمر تسير مسرعة سير السحاب، صنع الله، فهو الَّذي يحركها، إنه خبير بما تفعلون، يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية التوكل على الله.
• تزكية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأنه على الحق الواضح.
• هداية التوفيق بيد الله، وليست بيد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• دلالة النوم على الموت، والاستيقاظ على البعث.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (385)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

*

*89 - من جاء يوم القيامة بالإيمان والعمل الصالح فله الجنّة، وهم آمنون بتأمين الله لهم من فزع يوم القيامة.
90 - ومن جاء بالكفر والمعاصي فلهم النار يلقون فيها على وجوههم، ويقال لهم توبيخًا لهم وإهانة: هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا من الكفر والمعاصي؟
91 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إنما أمرت أن أعبد رب مكة الَّذي حرمها، فلا يُسْفك فيها دم، ولا يُظْلم فيها أحد، ولا يُقْتل صيدها، ولا يُقْطع شجرها، وله سبحانه ملك كل شيء، وأمِرْت ان أكون من المستسلمين لله المنقادين له بالطاعة.
92 - وأمِرْت أن أتلو القرآن على الناس، فمن اهتدى بهديه، وعمل بما فيه، فنفع هدايته لنفسه، ومن ضل وانحرف عما فيه وأنكره، ولم يعمل بما فيه، فقل: إنما أنا من المنذرين أنذركم من عذاب الله، وليس بيدي هدايتكم.
93 - وقل -أيها الرسول-: الحمد لله على نعمه التي لا تحصى، سيريكم الله آياته في أنفسكم وفي السماء والأرض والرزق، فتعرفونها معرفة ترشدكم إلى الإذعان للحق، وليس ربك بغافل عما تعملون، بل هو مطلع عليه , لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيكم عليه.
سورة القصص
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر الموازين الحقيقية للقوى، من خلال إظهار قدرة الله وسُنَّته بنصرة المستضعفين وإهلاك المستكبرين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {طسم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.

2 - هذه آيات القرآن الواضح.

3 - نقرأ عليك من خبر موسى وفرعون بالحق الَّذي لا مرية فيه لقوم يؤمنون لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بما فيه.

4 - إن فرعون طغى في أرض مصر، وتسلط فيها، وصيّر أهلها طوائف مفرِّقًا بينها، يستضعف طائفة منهم، وهم بنو إسرائيل، بقتل ذكور أولادهم واستبقاء نسائهم للخدمة إمعانًا في إذلالهم، إنه كان من المفسدين في الأرض بالظلم والطغيان والتكبر.
5 - ونريد أن نتفضل على بني إسرائيل الذين استضعفهم فرعون في أرض مصر؛ بإهلاك عدوهم، وإزالة الاستضعاف عنهم، وجعلهم أئمة يقتدى بهم في الحق، ونجعلهم يرثون أرض الشام المباركة بعد هلاك فرعون، كما قال تعالى: {وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا ...}.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإيمان والعمل الصالح سببا النجاة من الفزع يوم القيامة.
• الكفر والعصيان سبب في دخول النار.
• تحريم القتل والظلم والصيد في الحرم.
• النصر والتمكين عاقبة المؤمنين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (386)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*9 - ونريد أن نمكّن لهم في الأرض بجعلهم أصحاب السلطان فيها، ونُرِي فرعون ومسانده الأكبر في الملك هامان وجنودهما المعاونين لهما في ملكهما، ما كانوا يخافونه من ذهاب ملكهم، وانقضائه على يد مولود ذكر من بني إسرائيل.
ولما ذكر الله ما سيؤول إليه ملك فرعون، وما سيكرم به موسى وقومه، ذكر نشاة موسى عليه السلام إلى أن بعثه الله رسولًا فقال:

7 - وألهمنا أم موسى عليه السلام أن أرضعيه حتَّى إذا خَشِيتِ عليه من فرعون وقومه أن يقتلوه فضعيه في صندوق، وارميه في نهر النيل، ولا تخافي عليه من الغرق ولا من فرعون، ولا تحزني بسبب فراقه، إنا مرجعوه إليك حيًّا، ومصيّروه من رسل الله الذين يبعثهم إلى خلقه.
8 - فامتثلت ما ألهمناها من وضعه في صندوق، ورميه في النهر، فعثر عليه آل فرعون فأخذوه، ليتحقق ما أراداه الله من أن موسى سيكون عدوًّا لفرعون يزيل الله ملكه على يده، جالبًا لحزنهم، إن فرعون ووزيره هامان وأعوانهما كانوا آثمين بسبب كفرهم وطغيانهم، وإفسادهم في الأرض.
9 - ولما أراد فرعون قتله قالت له امرأته: هذا الولد مصدر سرور لي ولك، لا تقتلوه لعله ينفعنا بالخدمة، أو نتخذه ولدًا بالتبني، وهم لا يعلمون ما سيؤول إليه ملكهم على يده.

10 - وأصبح قلب أم موسى عليه السلام خاليًا من أي أمر من أمور الدنيا إلا من أمر موسى فلم تعد تصبر، حتَّى قاربت أن تظهر أنَّه ولدها من شدة التعلق به، لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها بتثبيته، وتصبيرها لتكون من المؤمنين المتوكلين على ربهم الصابرين على ما يقض به.
11 - وقالت أم موسى عليه السلام لأخته بعد إلقائها له في النهر: اتبعي أثره لتعرفي ما يفعل به، فأبصرت به عن بُعدٍ حتَّى لا يكشف أمرها، وفرعون وقومه لا يشعرون أنها أخته وأنها تتفقد خبره.
12 - وامتنع موسى بتدبير من الله عن الرضاع من النساء، فلما رأت أخته حرصهم على إرضاعه قالت لهم: هل أرشدكم إلى أهل بيت يقومون بإرضاعه ورعايته، وهم له ناصحون؟
13 - فرجعنا موسى إلى أمه رجاء أن تقرّ عينها برؤيته عن قرب، ولا تحزن بسبب فراقه، ولتعلم أن وعبد الله بإرجاعه إليها حق لا مرية فيه، ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون بهذا الوعد، ولا أحد يعلم أنها هي أمه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تدبير الله لعباده الصالحين بما يسلمهم من مكر أعدائهم.
• تدبير الظالم يؤول إلى تدميره.
• قوة عاطفة الأمهات تجاه أبنائهن.
• جواز استخدام الحيلة المشروعة للتخلص من ظلم الظالم.
• تحقيق وعد الله واقع لا محالة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (387)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*ولما ذكر الله مبدأ موسى ذكر مرحلة شبابه، فقال:

14 - ولما بلغ سن اشتداد البدن، واستحكم في قوته -أعطيناه فهمًا وعلمًا في دين بني إسرائيل قبل نبوته، وكما جزينا موسى على طاعته نجزي المحسنين في كل زمان ومكان.
15 - ودخل موسى المدينة في وقت راحة الناس في بيوتهم، فوجد فيها رجلين يتخاصمان ويتضاربان، أحدهما من بني إسرائيل قوم موسى عليه السلام، والآخر من القِبْط قوم فرعون أعداء موسى، فطلب الَّذي هو من قومه أن يعينه على الَّذي هو من القِبْط أعدائه، فضرب موسى القبطي بقبضة يده، فقتله بتلك الضربة لقوّتها، قال موسى عليه السلام: هذا من تزيين الشيطان وإغرائه، إن الشيطان عدو مضلّ لمن اتبعه، واضح العداوة، فما حصل مني بسبب عداوته، وبسبب أنَّه مضلّ يريد إضلالي.
16 - قال موسى داعيًا ربه معترفًا بما حصل منه: رب إني ظلمت نفسي بقتل هذا القِبْطي، فاغفر لي ذنبي، فبيّن الله لنا مغفرته لموسى، إنه هو الغفور لمن تاب من عباده، الرحيم بهم.
17 - ثم واصل الخبر عن دعاء موسى الَّذي قال فيه: رب بسبب ما أنعمت علي به من القوة والحكمة والعلم فلن أكون معينًا للمجرمين على إجرامهم.
18 - فلما حصل منه ما حصل من قتل القِبْطي أصبح في المدينة خائفًا يترقب ماذا يحدث، فإذا الَّذي طلب منه العون والنصر على عدوه القِبْطي بالأمس يستعين به على قِبْطي آخر، قال له موسى: إنك لذو غواية وضلال واضح.
19 - فلما أن أراد موسى عليه السلام أن يبطش بالقِبْطي الَّذي هو عدو له وللإسرائيلي، ظن الإسرائيلي أن موسى يريد البطش به لما سمعه يقول: {إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ} فقال لموسى: أتريد أن تقتلني مثلما قتلت نفسًا بالأمس، لا تريد إلا أن تكون جبارًا في الأرض تقتل الناس وتظلمهم، وما تريد أن تكون ممن يصلحون بين المتخاصمين.
20 - ولما انتشر الخبر وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة مسرعًا شفقة على موسى من الملاحقة، فقال: يا موسى، إن الأشراف من قوم فرعون يتشاورون بقتلك فاخرج من البلد، إني لك من الناصحين شفقة عليك من أن يدركوك فيقتلوك.
21 - فامتثل موسى أمر الرجل الناصح، فخرج من البلد خائفًا يترقب ماذا يحدث له، قال داعيًا ربه: رب نجني من القوم الظالمين، فلا يصلوا إليّ بسوء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاعتراف بالذنب من آداب الدعاء.
• الشكر المحمود هو ما يحمل العبد على طاعة ربه، والبعد عن معصيته.
• أهمية المبادرة إلى النصح خاصة إذا ترتب عليه إنقاذ مؤمن من الهلاك.
• وجوب اتخاذ أسباب النجاة، والالتجاء إلى الله بالدعاء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (388)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*22 - ولما سار مقبلًا بوجهه جهة مَدْين قال: عسى ربي أن يرشدني إلى خير طريق، فلا أضلّ عنها.
23 - ولما وصل ماء مَدْين الَّذي يستقون منه وجد جماعة من الناس يسقون مواشيهم، ووجد من دونهم امرأتين تحبسان أغنامهما عن الماء حتَّى يسقي الناس، قال لهما موسى عليه السلام: ما شأنكما لا تسقيان مع الناس؟ قالتا له: عادتنا أن نتأنى فلا نسقي حتَّى ينصرف الرعاة؛ حذرًا من مخالطتهم، وأبونا شيخ كبير السن، لا يستطيع أن يسقي، فاضطررنا لسقي غنمنا.
24 - فرحمهما فسقى لهما أغنامهما، ثم انصرف إلى الظل فاستراح فيه، ودعا ربه بالتعريض بحاجته، فقال: رب إني لما أنزلت إليّ من أي خير محتاجٌ.
25 - فلما ذهبتا أخبرتا أباهما به، فأرسل
إحداهما إليه تدعوه، فجاءته تمشي في حياء،
قالت: إن أبي يدعوك أن تأتيه قصد أن يجزيك أجرك على سقيك لنا، فلما جاء موسى أباهما، وأخبره بأخباره، قال له مطمئنًا إياه: لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين فرعون وملئه، فإنهم لا سلطان لهم على مَدْين، فلا يستطيعون أن يصلوا إليك بأذى.

26 - قالت إحدى ابنتيه: يا أبت استأجره ليرعى غنمنا، فهو جدير بأن تستأجره؛ لجمعه بين القوة والأمانة، فبالقوة يؤدي ما كلف به، وبالأمانة يحفظ ما ائتمن عليه.
27 - قال أبوهما مخاطبًا موسى عليه السلام: إني أريد أن أزوجك إحدى ابنتي هاتين، على أن يكون مهرها أن ترعى غنمنا ثماني سنين، فإن أكملت المدة عشر سنين فهذا تفضّل منك لا يلزمك؛ لأن التعاقد إنما هو على ثمان سنين، فما فوقها تطوع، وما أريد أن ألزمك ما فيه مشقة عليك، ستجدني -إن شاء الله- من الصالحين الذين يوفون بالعقود، ولا ينقضون العهود.
28 - قال موسى عليه السلام: ذلك الَّذي بيني وبينك على ما تعاقدنا عليه، فأي الأمدين عملت لك: ثمانِيَ سنوات، أو عشر سنوات، أكون قد وفيت بما علي، فلا تطالبني بزيادة، والله وكيل على ما تعاقدنا عليه، رقيب عليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الالتجاء إلى الله طريق النجاة في الدنيا والآخرة.
• حياء المرأة المسلمة سبب كرامتها وعلو شأنها.
• مشاركة المرأة بالرأي، واعتماد رأيها إن كان صوابًا أمر محمود.
• القوة والأمانة صفتا المسؤول الناجح.
• جواز أن يكون المهر منفعة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (389)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*29 - فلما أكمل موسى أوفى الأجلين عشر سنين، وسار بأهله من مَدْين إلى مصر أبصر من جانب الطور نارًا، قال لأهله: اثبتوا، إني أبصرت نارًا، لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر، أو آتيكم بشعلة من النار توقدون بها نارًا؛ لعلكم تستدفئون من البرد.
20 - فلما جاء موسى النار التي أبصرها ناداه ربه سبحانه وتعالى: من جانب الوادي الأيمن في الموقع الَّذي باركه الله بتكليمه لموسى من الشجرة أن: يا موسى إني أنا الله رب المخلوقات كلها.
31 - وأن اطرح عصاك، فطرحها موسى امتثالًا لأمر ربه، فلما رآها تتحرك وتضطرب كأنها حية في سرعتها ولَّى هاربًا خوفًا منها، ولم يرجع من هَرَبِهِ، فناداه ربه: يا موسى أقبل، ولا تخف منها؛ فإنك من الآمنين منها ومن غيرها مما تخاف.
32 - أدخل يدك اليمنى في فتحة قميصك مما يلي الرقبة تخرج بيضاء من غير برص. فأدخلها موسى فخرجت بيضاء كالثلج. واضمم إليك يدك ليهدأ خوفك. فضمَّها موسى إليه فذهب عنه الخوف، فهذان المذكوران -العصا واليد- حجَّتان مرسلتان من ربك إلى فرعون والأشراف من قومه، إنهم كانوا قومًا خارجين عن طاعة الله بالكفر وارتكاب المعاصي.
33 - قال موسى متوسلًا إلى ربه: إني قتلت منهم نفسًا فأخاف أن يقتلوني به إن جئتهم لأبلغهم ما أرسلت به.
34 - وأخي هارون هو أبين مني كلامًا فابعثه معي معينًا يوافقني في كلامي، إن كذبني فرعون وقومه، إني أخاف أن يكذبوني كما هي عادة الأمم التي بُعِثَتْ إليها الرسل من قبلي فكذبوهم.
35 - قال الله مجيبًا دعوة موسى: سنقوّيك -يا موسى- ببعث أخيك معك رسولًا معينًا، ونجعل لكما حجة وتأييدًا، فلا يصلون إليكما بسوء تكرهانه، بسبب آياتنا التي أرسلناكم بها أنتما ومن اتبعكما من المؤمنين المنتصرون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الوفاء بالعقود شأن المؤمنين.
• تكليم الله لموسى عليه السلام ثابت على الحقيقة.
• حاجة الداعي إلى الله إلى من يؤازره.
• أهمية الفصاحة بالنسبة للدعاة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (390)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

*

*36 - فلما جاءهم موسى عليه السلام بآياتنا واضحات قالوا: ما هذا إلا كذب مختلق اختلقه موسى، وما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأقدمين.
37 - وقال موسى مخاطبًا فرعون: ربي يعلم المحق الَّذي جاء بالرشاد من عنده سبحانه، ويعلم من تكون له العاقبة المحمودة في الآخرة، إنه لا يفوز الظالمون بمطلوبهم، ولا ينجون من مرهوبهم.
38 - وقال فرعون مخاطبًا الأشراف من قومه: يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من معبود غيري، فأشعل لي يا هامان على الطين حتَّى يشتد فابن لي به بناءً عاليًا رجاء أن أنظر إلى معبود موسى وأقف عليه، وإني لأظنّ أن موسى كاذب فيما يدعيه أنَّه مرسل من الله إليّ وإلى قومي.
39 - واشتد تكبر فرعون هو وجنوده واستعلوا في أرض مصر بغير موجب من الحق، وأنكروا البعث، وظنوا أنهم إلينا لا يرجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والعقاب.
40 - فأخذناه وأخذنا جنوده فطرحناهم في البحر غرقى حتَّى هلكوا جميعًا، فتأمّل -أيها الرسول- كيف كان مآل الظالمين ونهايتهم، فقد كان مآلهم ونهايتهم الهلاك.
41 - وجعلناهم قدوة للطغاة والضُّلَّال يدعون إلى النار بما يبثونه من كفر وضلال، ويوم القيامة لا ينصرون بإنقاذهم من العذاب، بل يضاعف عليهم العذاب لما سنّوه من سنن سيئة، ودعوا إليه من ضلالة، يكتب عليهم وزر عملهم بها، ووزر عمل من اتبعهم في العمل بها.
42 - وأتبعناهم زيادة على عقوبتهم في هذه الدنيا خزيًا وطردًا، ويوم القيامة هم من المذمومين المُبْعَدين عن رحمة الله.
43 - ولقد أعطينا موسى التوراة من بعد ما أرسلنا إلى الأمم السابقة رسلنا فكذبوهم، فأهلكناهم بسبب تكذيبهم لهم، فيها ما يُبَصِّر الناس بما ينفعهم فيعملون به، وما يضرهم فيتركونه، وفيها إرشادهم إلى الخير، ورحمة لما فيها من خيري الدنيا والآخرة لعلهم يتذكرون نعم الله عليهم فيشكرونه ويؤمنون به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• رَدُّ الحق بالشبه الواهية شأن أهل الطغيان.
• التكبر مانع من اتباع الحق.
• سوء نهاية المتكبرين من سنن رب العالمين.
• للباطل أئمته ودعاته وصوره ومظاهره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (391)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة* 

** 


*44 - وما كنت -أيها الرسول- حاضرًا بجانب الجبل الغربي بالنسبة لموسى عليه السلام حين أنهينا إلى موسى الأمر بإرساله إلى فرعون وملئه، وما كنت من الحاضرين حتَّى تعلم خبر ذلك فتقصّه على الناس، فما تخبرهم به هو من وحي الله إليك.
45 - ولكنا أنشأنا أممًا وخلائق من بعد موسى، فتباعد عليهم الزمن حتَّى نسوا عهود الله، وما كنت مقيمًا في أهل مَدْين تقرأ عليهم آياتنا، ولكنا أرسلناك من عندنا، فأوحينا إليك خبر موسى وإقامته في مَدْين، فأخبرت الناس بما أوحى الله إليك من ذلك.
46 - وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا موسى وأوحينا إليه ما أوحينا حتَّى تخبر بذلك، ولكن أرسلناك رحمة من ربك للناس، فأوحينا إليك خبر ذلك لتنذر قومًا ما جاء رسول من قبلك ينذرهم لعلهم يتعظون، فيؤمنون بما جئتهم به من عند الله سبحانه.
47 - ولولا أن تنالهم عقوبة إلهية بسبب ما هم عليه من الكفر والمعاصي، فيقولوا محتجين بعدم إرسال رسول إليهم: هلَّا بعثت إلينا رسولًا فنتبع آياتك ونعمل بها، ونكون من المؤمنين العاملين بأمر ربهم، لولا ذلك لعاجلناهم بالعقاب، لكنا أخرناه عنهم حتَّى نعذر إليهم ببعث رسول إليهم.
48 - فلما جاء قريشًا محمد بالرسالة من ربه سألوا يهود عنه فلقنوهم هذه الحجة فقالوا: هلَّا أعطي محمد مثل ما أعطي موسى من الآيات الدالة على أنَّه رسول من ربه؛ كاليد والعصا، قل -أيها الرسول- ردًّا عليهم: ألم يكفر اليهود بما أعطي موسى من قبل، وقالوا في التوراة والقرآن: إنهما سحران يعضد أحدهما الآخر، وقالوا: إنا بكلّ من التوراة والقرآن كافرون؟!
49 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء: جيئوا بكتاب منزل من عند: سبيلًا من التوراة والقرآن، فإن أتيتم به أتّبعه إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدّعونه من أن التوراة والقرآن سحران.
50 - فإن لم تستجب قريش لما دعوتهم إليه من الإتيان بكتاب أهدى من التوراة والقرآن فأيقن أن تكذيبهم بهما ليس عن دليل، وإنما هو عن اتباع للهوى، ولا أحد أضلّ ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله سبحانه، إن الله لا يوفّق للهداية والرشاد القوم الظالمين لأنفسهم بكفرهم بالله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نفي علم الغيب عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلَّا ما أطلعه الله عليه.
• اندراس العلم بتطاول الزمن.
• تحدّي الكفار بالإتيان بما هو أهدى من وحي الله إلى رسله.
• ضلال الكفار بسبب اتباع الهوى، لا بسبب اتباع الدليل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (392)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

*

** 


*51 - ولقد وصَّلنا للمشركين واليهود من بني إسرائيل القول بقصص الأمم السابقة، وما أحللنا عليهم من العذاب لما كذبوا رسلنا؛ رجاء أن يتعظوا بذلك فيؤمنوا حتَّى لا يصيبهم ما أصابهم.
52 - الذين ثبتوا على الإيمان بالتوراة من قبل نزول القرآن هم بالقرآن يؤمنون لما يجدونه في كتبهم من الإخبار به ومن نعته.
53 - وإذا يقرأ عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق الَّذي لا مِرْية فيه، المنزل من ربنا، إنا كنا من قبل هذا القرآن مسلمين لإيماننا بما جاء به الرسل من قبله.
54 - أولئك الموصوفون بما ذُكِر يعطيهم الله ثواب عملهم مرتين بسبب صبرهم على الإيمان بكتابهم، وبإيمانهم بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين بُعِث، ويدفعون بحسنات أعمالهم الصالحة ما اكتسبوه من الآثام، ومما رزقناهم ينفقون في وجوه الخير.
55 - وإذا سمع هؤلاء المؤمنون من أهل الكتاب الباطل من القول أعرضوا عنه غير ملتفتين إليه، وقالوا مخاطبين أصحابه: لنا جزاء أعمالنا، ولكم جزاء أعمالكم، سلمتم منا من الشتم والأذى، لا نبتغي مصاحبة أصحاب الجهل لما فيها من الضرر والأذى على الدين والدنيا.
56 - إنك -أيها الرسول- لا تهدي من أحببت مثل أبي طالب وغيره بتوفيقه للإيمان، ولكن الله وحده هو الَّذي يوفّق من يشاء للهداية، وهو أعلم بمن سبق في علمه أنَّه من المهتدين إلى الصراط المستقيم.
57 - وقال المشركون من أهل مكة معتذرين عن اتباع الإسلام والإيمان به: إن نتبع هذا الإسلام الَّذي جئت به ينتزعنا أعداؤنا من أرضنا بسرعة، أَوَلَم نمكّن لهؤلاء المشركين حرمًا يحرم فيه سفك الدماء والظلم، يأمنون فيه من إغارة غيرهم عليهم، تجلب إليه ثمار كل شيء رزقًا من لدنا سقناه إليهم؟! ولكن معظمهم لا يعلمون ما أنعم الله به عليهم فيشكروه له.
58 - وما أكثر القرى التي كفرت نعمة الله عليها فأسرفت في الذنوب والمعاصي، فأرسلنا عليها عذابًا فأهلكناها به، فتلك مساكنهم مندثرة يمرّ الناس عليها لم تسكن من بعد أهلها إلا قليلًا من بعض العابرين، وكنا نحن الوارثين الذين نرث السماوات والأرض ومن فيهما.
59 - ولم يكن ربك -أيها الرسول- مهلك القرى حتَّى يعذر إلى أهلها ببعث رسول في القرية الكبرى منها كما بعثك أنت في أم القرى، وهي مكة، وما كنا لنهلك أهل القرى وهم مستقيمون على الحق، إنما نهلكهم إن كانوا ظالمين بالكفر وارتكاب المعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضل من آمن من أهل الكتاب بالنبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأن له أجرين.
• هداية التوفيق بيد الله لا بيد غيره من الرسل وغيرهم.
• اتباع الحق وسيلة للأمن لا مَبْعث على الخوف كما يدعي المشركون.
• خطر الترف على الفرد والمجتمع.
• من رحمة الله أنَّه لا يهلك الناس إلا بعد الإعذار إليهم بارسال الرسل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (393)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة
*
 

*ولما اعتذر المشركون عن اتباع الحق بما يلاقونه من مصاعب الحرب وانقطاع التجارة أجابهم الله بقوله:

60 - وما أعطاكم ربكم من شيء فهو مما تتمتعون به وتتزينون في الحياة الدنيا ثم يفنى، وما عند الله من الثواب العظيم في الآخرة خير وأبقى مما في الدنيا من متاع وزينة، أفلا تعقلون ذلك، فتؤثروا ما هو باق على ما هو فان؟!
61 - أفمن وعدناه في الآخرة الجنة وما فيها من نعيم مقيم كمن أعطيناه ما يتمتع به من مال وزينة في الحياة الدنيا، ثم يكون يوم القيامة من المُحْضَرين إلى نار جهنم؟!
62 - ويوم يناديهم ربهم سبحانه وتعالى قائلًا: أين شركائي الذين كنتم تعبدونهم من دوني وتزعمون أنهم شركائي؟
63 - قال الذين وجب عليهم العذاب من الدعاة إلى الكفر: ربنا هؤلاء الذين أضللناهم كما ضللنا، نتبرأ إليك منهم، ما كانوا يعبدوننا وإنما كانوا يعبدون الشياطين.
64 - وقيل لهم: نادوا شركاءكم لينقذوكم مما أنتم فيه من الخزي، فنادوا شركاءهم فلم يستجيبوا لندائهم، وشاهدوا العذاب المعد لهم، فودّوا لو أنهم كانوا في الدنيا مهتدين للحق.
65 - ويوم يناديهم ربهم قائلًا: ماذا أجبتم به رسلي الذين بعثتهم إليكم؟
66 - فخفي عليهم ما يحتجون به فلم يذكروا شيئا، ولا يسأل بعضهم بعضًا؟ لما هم فيه من هول الصدمة بسبب ما أيقنوا أنهم صائرون إليه من العذاب.
67 - فأما من تاب من هؤلاء المشركين من كفره وآمن بالله ورسله، وعمل عملًا صالحًا؛ فعسى أن يكون من الفائزين بما يطلبونه، الناجين مما يرهبونه.
68 - وربك -أيها الرسول- يخلق ما يشاء أن يخلقه، ويصطفي من يشاء لطاعته ونبوته، ليس للمشركين الاختيار حتى يعترضوا على الله، تنزه سبحانه وتقدس عما يعبدون معه من الشركاء.
69 - وربك يعلم ما تخفي صدورهم وما يعلنونه، يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجازيهم عليه.
70 - وهو الله سبحانه لا معبود بحق غير وحده الحمد في الدنيا، وله الحمد في الآخرة، وله القضاء النافذ الذي لا مردّ له، وإليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العاقل من يؤثر الباقي على الفاني
• التوبة تَجُبُّ ما قبلها
• الاختيار لله لا لعباده؛ فليس لعباده أن يعترضوا عليه.
• إحاطة علم الله بما ظهر وما خفي من أعمال عباده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (394)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

* 

*71 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أخبروني إن صيّر الله عليكم الليل دائمًا مستمرًا، لا انقطاع له إلى يوم القيامة، من معبود غير الله يأتيكم بضياء مثل ضياء النهار؟! أفلا تسمعون هذه الحجج، وتعلمون أن لا إله إلا الله يأتيكم بذلك؟!
72 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أخبروني إن صيّر الله عليكم النهار دائمًا مستمرًّا إلى يوم القيامة، من معبود غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه لتستريحوا من عناء العمل في النهار؟! أفلا تبصرون هذه الآيات، وتعلمون أن لا إله إلا الله يأتيكم بذلك كله؟!
73 - ومن رحمته سبحانه أن جعل لكم -أيها الناس- الليل مظلمًا؛ لتسكنوا فيه بعدما عانيتم من عمل في النهار، وجعل لكم النهار مضيئًا؛ لتسعوا إلى طلب الرزق فيه، ولعلكم تشكرون نعم الله عليكم ولا تكفرونها.
74 - ويوم يناديهم ربهم سبحانه وتعالى قائلًا: أين شركائي الذين كنتم تعبدونهم من دوني، وتزعمون أنهم شركائي؟
75 - وأحضرنا من كل أمة نبيّها يشهد عليها بما كانت عليه من الكفر والتكذيب، فقلنا للمكذبين من تلك الأمم: أعطوا حججكم وأدلتكم على ما كنتم عليه من الكفر والتكذيب، فانقطعت حججهم وأيقنوا أن الحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه لله، وغاب عنهم ما كانوا يختلقونه من الشركاء له سبحانه.
ولما ذكر الله أن فرعون علا في الأرض بسبب السلطان ذكر طغيان قارون بسبب المال، فقال:

76 - إن قارون كان من قوم موسى عليه السلام فتكبر عليهم، وأعطيناه من كنوز الأموال ما إن مفاتح خزائنه ليثقل حملها على الجماعة القوية، إذ قال له قومه: لا تفرح فرح البَطَر، إن الله لا يحب الفرحين فرح البَطَر، بل يبغضهم ويعذبهم على ذلك.
77 - واطلب فيما أعطاك الله من الأموال الثواب في الدار الآخرة، بأن تنفقه في وجوه الخير، ولا تنس نصيبك من الأكل والشرب واللباس وغير ذلك من النعم، في غير إسراف ولا مخيلة، وأحسن التعامل مع ربك ومع عباده كما أحسن سبحانه إليك، ولا تطلب الفساد في الأرض بارتكاب المعاصي وترك الطاعات، إن الله لا يحب المفسدين في الأرض بذلك، بل يبغضهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تعاقب الليل والنهار نعمة من نعم الله يجب شكرها له.
• الطغيان كما يكون بالرئاسة والملك يكون بالمال.
• الفرح بَطَرًا معصية يمقتها الله.
• ضرورة النصح لمن يُخاف عليه من الفتنة.
• بغض الله للمفسدين في الأرض.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (395)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة

* ** 

*78 - قال قارون: إنما أُعْطِيت هذه الأموال لعلم عندي وقدرة، فأنا أستحقها لذلك.
أَوَلَم يعلم قارون أن الله قد أهلك من قبله من الأمم من هم أشد قوة وأكثر جمعًا لأموالهم؟! فما نفعتهم قوتهم ولا أموالهم، ولا يسأل يوم القيامة المجرمون عن ذنوبهم لعلم الله بها، فسؤالهم سؤال تبكيت وتوبيخ.

79 - فخرج قارون في زينته مظهرًا أُبَّهَتَه، قال الذين يطمعون في زينة الحياة الدنيا من أصحاب قارون: يا ليتنا أُعْطِينا من زينة الدنيا مثل ما أُعْطِي قارون، إن قارون لذو نصيب وافٍ كبير.
80 - وقال الذين أعطوا العلم حين رأوا قارون في زينته وسمعوا ما تمناه أصحابه: ويلكم! ثواب الله في الآخرة، وما أعده من النعيم لمن آمن به وعمل عملًا صالحًا، خيرٌ مما أُعْطِي قارون من زهرة الدنيا، ولا يوفق لقول هذه الكلمة والعمل بما تقتضيه إلا الصابرون الذين يصبرون على إيثار ما عند الله من ثواب على ما في الدنيا من متاع زائل.
81 - فخسفنا الأرض به وبداره ومن فيها انتقامًا منه على بغيه، فما كان له من جماعة ينصرونه من دون الله، وما كان من المنتصرين بنفسه.
82 - وأصبح الذين تمنوا ما كان فيه من المال والزينة قبل الخسف به يقولون متحسرين معتبرين: ألم نعلم أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده، ويضيقه على من يشاء منهم؟! لولا أن منّ الله علينا فلم يعاقبنا بما قلنا؛ لخسف بنا مثل ما خسف بقارون، إنه لا يفوز الكافرون، لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، بل إن مصيرهم ومآلهم الخسران فيهما.
83 - تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها دار نعيم وتكريم للذين لا يريدون تكبرًا في الأرض عن الإيمان بالحق واتباعه، ولا يريدون فسادًا فيها، والعاقبة المحمودة هي بما في الجنة من نعيم، وما يحلّ فيها من رضا الله للمتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
84 - من جاء بالحسنة يوم القيامة -من صلاة وزكاة وصيام وغيره- فله جزاء خير من تلك الحسنة حيث تضاعف له الحسنة إلى عشر أمثالها، ومن جاء يوم القيامة بالسيئة -من كفر وأكل ربا وزِنًى وغير ذلك - فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيئات إلا مثل ما عملوا دون زيادة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كل ما في الإنسان من خير ونِعَم، فهو من الله خلقًا وتقديرًا.
• أهل العلم هم أهل الحكمة والنجاة من الفتن؛ لأن العلم يوجه صاحبه إلى الصواب.
• العلو والكبر في الأرض ونشر الفساد عاقبته الهلاك والخسران.
• سعة رحمة الله وعدله بمضاعفة الحسنات للمؤمن وعدم مضاعفة السيئات للكافر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (396)
(سُوُرَة القصص)
مَكيَّة
*


*85 - إن الذي أنزل عليك القرآن وفرض عليك تبليغه والعمل بما فيه لمرجعك إلى مكة فاتحًا، قل -أيها الرسول- للمشركين: ربي أعلم بمن جاء بالهدى، ومن هو في ضلال واضح عن الهدى والحق.
86 - وما كنت -أيها الرسول- تأمل -قبل البعثة- أن يُلْقَى إليك القرآن وحيًا من الله، لكن رحمة منه سبحانه اقتضت إنزاله عليك، فلا تكوننّ معينًا للكافرين على ما هم فيه من الضلال.
87 - ولا يصرفنك هؤلاء المشركون عن آيات الله بعد إنزالها عليك فتترك تلاوتها وتبليغها، وادع الناس إلى الإيمان بالله وتوحيده والعمل بشرعه، ولا تكوننّ من المشركين الذين يعبدون مع الله غيره، بل كن من الموحدين الذين لا يعبدون إلا الله وحده.
88 - ولا تعبد مع الله معبودًا غيره، لا معبود بحق غيره، كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه سبحانه، له وحده الحكم يحكم بما يشاء وإليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
*
* سورة العنكبوت
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تركز على قضية الثبات والصبر حال الابتلاء والفتن وعاقبته.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الم}: سبق الكلام عن نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - أَظَنَّ الناسُ أنهم بقولهم: آمنا بالله، يُتْركون دون اختبار يبين حقيقة ما قالوا: هل هم مؤمنون حقًّا؟! ليس الأمر كما ظنوا.
3 - ولقد اختبرنا الذين كانوا قبلهم، فليعلمن الله علم ظهورٍ ويكشف لكم صدقَ الصادقين في إيمانهم وكذب الكاذبين فيه.
4 - بل أَظَنَّ الذين يعملون المعاصي من الشرك وغيره أن يعجزونا، وينجوا من عقابنا؟ قَبُحَ حكمهم الذي يحكمون به، فهم لا يعجزون الله، ولا ينجون من عقابه إن ماتوا على كفرهم.
5 - من كان يأمل لقاء الله يوم القيامة ليثيبه فليعلم أن الأجل الذي ضربه الله لذلك لآت قريبًا، وهو السميع لأقوال عباده، العليم بأفعالهم، لا يفوته منها شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.

6 - ومن جاهد نفسه بحملها على الطاعة والبعد عن المعصية، وجاهد في سبيل الله فإنما يجاهد لنفسه؛ لأن نفع ذلك عائد إليها، والله غني عن المخلوقات كلها، فلا تزيده طاعتهم، ولا تنقصه معصيتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• النهي عن إعانة أهل الضلال.
• الأمر بالتمسك بتوحيد الله والبعد عن الشرك به.
• ابتلاء المؤمنين واختبارهم سُنَّة إلهية.
• غنى الله عن طاعة عبيده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (397)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت)
مَكيَّة

* ** 

*7 - والذين آمنوا وصبروا على امتحاننا لهم، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات لنمحونّ ذنوبهم بما عملوه من الأعمال الصالحة، ولنثيبنّهم في الآخرة أحسن الذي كانوا يعملون في الدنيا.
8 - ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه أن يبرهما ويحسن إليهما، وإن جاهدك والداك -أيها الإنسان- لتشرك بي ما ليس لك بإشراكه علم - كما وقع لسعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه - من أمه - فلا تطعهما في ذلك لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق، إليّ وحدي رجوعكم يوم القيامة، فأخبركم بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا، وأجازيكم عليه.
9 - والذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات لندخلنهم يوم القيامة في الصالحين، فنحشرهم معهم، ونثيبهم ثوابهم.
10 - ومن الناس من يقول: آمنّا بالله، فإذا آذاه الكفار على إيمانه جعل عذابهم له كعذاب الله فارتدّ عن الإيمان موافقة للكفار، ولئن حصل نصر من ربك لك -أيها الرسول- ليقولنّ: إنا كنا معكم -أيها المؤمنون- على الإيمان، أو ليس الله بأعلم بما صدور الناس؟! لا يخفى عليه ما فيها من الكفر والإيمان، فكيف ينبئون الله بما في قلوبهم وهو أعلم بما فيها منهم؟!
11 - وليعلمنّ الله الذين آمنوا به حقًّا، وليعلمنّ المنافقين الذين يظهرون الإيمان، ويضمرون الكفر.
12 - وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا بالله وحده: اتبعوا ديننا وما نحن عليه، ونحمل نحن عنكم ذنوبكم، فنجازى عليها دونكم، وليسوا بحاملين شيئًا من ذنوبهم، وإنهم لكاذبون في قولهم هذا.
ولما كان نفي حملهم لخطايا غيرهم قد يفهم منه أن الكفار الداعين إلى ضلالتهم لا يأثمون إثمًا زائدًا بسبب ذلك رفع ذلك الإيهام بقوله:

13 - وليحملنّ هؤلاء المشركون الداعون إلى باطلهم ذنوبهم التي اقترفوها، وليحملنّ ذنوب من اتبع دعوتهم دون أن ينقص من ذنوب التابعين لهم شيء، وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يختلقونه في الدنيا من الأباطيل.
14 - ولقد بعثنا نوحًا رسولًا إلى قومه، فمكث فيهم مدة تسع مئة وخمسين عامًا يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله، فكذبوه واستمرّوا على كفرهم، فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون بسبب كفرهم بالله وتكذيبهم لرسله، فهلكوا بالغرق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]   
• الأعمال الصالحة يُكَفِّر الله بها الذنوب.
• تأكُّد وجوب البر بالأبوين.
• الإيمان بالله يقتضي الصبر على الأذى في سبيله.
• من سنَّ سُنَّة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيء.  *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (398)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت)
مَكيَّة

* 

** 


*15 - فأنقذنا نوحًا ومن معه من المؤمنين في السفينة من الهلاك بالغرق، وجعلنا السفينة عبرة للناس يعتبرون بها.
16 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- قصة إبراهيم حين قال لقومه: اعبدوا الله واتقوا عقابه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ذلكم المأمور به خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون.
17 - إنما تعبدون -أيها المشركون- أصنامًا لا تنفع ولا تضرّ، وتختلقون الكذب حين تزعمون استحقاقها للعبادة، إن الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله لا يملكون لكم رزقًا فيرزقوكم، فاطلبوا عند الله الرزق فهو الرزاق، واعبدوه وحده واشكروا له ما أنعم به عليكم من الرزق، إليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء لا إلى أصنامكم.
18 - إن تُكَذِّبوا -أيها المشركون- بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فقد كذبت أمم من قبلكم كقوم نوح وعاد وثمود، وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ الواضح، وقد بلّغكم ما أمره ربه بتبليغه إليكم.
19 - أو لم ير هؤلاء المكذبون كيف يخلق الله الخلق ابتداء، ثم يعيده بعد فنائه؟! إن ذلك على الله سهل، فهو قادر لا يعجزه شيء.
20 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المكذبين بالبعث: سيروا في الأرض فتأملوا كيف بدأ الله الخلق، ثم الله يحيي الناس بعد موتهم الحياة الثانية للبعث والحساب، إن الله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء، فلا يعجز عن بعث الناس كما لم يعجز عن خلقهم أولًا.
21 - يعذب من يشاء من خلقه بعدله، ويرحم من يشاء من خلقه بفضله، وإليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة للحساب حين يبعثكم من قبوركم أحياء.
22 - ولستم بفائتين ربكم، ولا منفلتين من عقابه في الأرض ولا في السماء، وليس لكم من دون الله ولي يتولى أمركم، وليس لكم من دون الله نصير يرفع عنكم عذابه.
23 - والذين كفروا بآيات الله سبحانه وبلقائه يوم القيامة، أولئك قنطوا من رحمتي، فلن يدخلوا الجنة أبدًا لكفرهم، وأولئك لهم عذاب موجع ينتظرهم في الآخرة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الأصنام لا تملك رزقًا، فلا تستحق العبادة.
• طلب الرزق إنما يكون من الله الذي يملك الرزق.
• بدء الخلق دليل على البعث.
• دخول الجنة محرم على من مات على كفره.
*
*
*

*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (399)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت)
مَكيَّة*

* 
*

*24 - فما كان جواب قوم إبراهيم له -بعد ما أمرهم به من عبادة الله وحده وترك عبادة غيره من الأوثان- إلا أن قالوا: اقتلوه أو ارموه في النار انتصارًا لآلهتكم، فسلّمه الله من النار، إن في تسليمه من النار بعد رميه فيها لعِبَرًا لقوم يؤمنون؛ لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بالعبر.
25 - وقال إبراهيم عليه السلام لقومه: إنما اتخذتم أصنامًا آلهة تعبدونها للتعارف والتوادّ على عبادتها في الحياة الدنيا، ثم يوم القيامة ينقطع ذلك التوادّ بينكم، فيتبرأ بعضكم من بعض عند معاينة العذاب، ويلعن بعضكم بعضًا، ومقرّكم الذي تأوون إليه النار، وليس لكم من ناصرين يمنعونكم من عذاب الله، لا من أصنامكم التي كنتم تعبدونها من دون الله، ولا من غيرها.
26 - فآمن له لوط عليه السلام، وقال إبراهيم عليه السلام: إني مهاجر إلى ربي إلى أرض الشام المباركة، إنه هو العزيز الذي لا يغالب، ولا يذل من هاجر إليه، الحكيم في تقديره وتدبيره.
27 - وأعطينا إبراهيم إسحاق وابنه يعقوب، وصيّرنا في أولاده النبوّة، والكتب المنزلة من عند الله، وأعطيناه ثواب صبره على الحق في الدنيا بصلاح الأولاد والثناء الحسن، وإنه في الآخرة ليُجْزَى جزاء الصالحين، لا ينقص ما أعطي في الدنيا ما أعدّ له من الجزاء الكريم في الآخرة.
28 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- لوطًا حين قال لقومه: إنكم لتأتون الذنب القبيح ما سبقكم إلى الإتيان به أحد من العالمين قبلكم، فأنتم أول من ابتدع هذا الذنب الذي تأباه الفطر السليمة.
29 - أإنكم لتأتون الذكران في أدبارهم لقضاء شهوتكم، وتقطعون الطريق على المسافرين فلا يمرون بكم خشية ما ترتكبونه من الفاحشة، وتأتون في مجالسكم الأفعال المنكرة كالعري وإيذاء من يمرّ بكم بالقول والفعل؟ فما كان جواب قومه له بعد نهيه لهم عن فعل المنكرات إلا أن قالوا له: ائتنا بعذاب الله الذي تهددنا به إن كنت صادقًا فيما تدّعيه.
30 - قال لوط عليه السلام داعيًا ربه بعد تعنُّت قومه وطلبهم إنزال العذاب عليهم استخفافًا به: ربِّ انصرني على القوم المفسدين في الأرض بما ينشرونه من الكفر والمعاصي المستقبحة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عناية الله بعباده الصالحين حيث ينجيهم من مكر أعدائهم.
• فضل الهجرة إلى الله.
• عظم منزلة إبراهيم وآله عند الله تعالى.
• تعجيل بعض الأجر في الدنيا لا يعني نقص الثواب في الآخرة.
• قبح تعاطي المنكرات في المجالس العامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (400)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت)
مَكيَّة*


 

*31 - ولما جاءت الملائكة الذين بعثناهم يبشرون إبراهيم عليه السلام بإسحاق ومن بعده ابنه يعقوب قالوا له: إنا مهلكو أهل قرية سَدُوم قرية قوم لوط؛ إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين بما يقومون به من فعل الفاحشة.
32 - قال إبراهيم عليه السلام للملائكة: إن في هذه القرية التي تريدون إهلاك أهلها لوطًا، وليس هو من الظالمين، قالت الملائكة: نحن أعلم بمن فيها، لننقذنّه وأهله من الهلاك المنزل على أهل القرية إلا امرأته كانت من الباقين الهالكين، فسنهلكها معهم.
33 - ولما أتت الملائكة الذين بعثناهم لإهلاك قوم لوط لوطًا ساءه وأحزنه مجيئهم خوفًا عليهم من خبث قومه، فقد جاءته الملائكة في شكل رجال، وقومه يأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء، وقال له الملائكة: لا تخف، فلن يصل إليك قومك بسوء، ولا تحزن على ما أخبرناك من إهلاكهم، إنا منقذوك وأهلك من الهلاك، إلا امرأتك كانت من الباقين الهالكين، فسنهلكها معهم.
34 - إنا منزلون على أهل هذه القرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث عذابًا من السماء، وهو حجارة من سجِّيل؛ عقابًا لهم على خروجهم عن طاعة الله بما يرتكبون من الفاحشة القبيحة، وهي إتيان الرجال شهوة دون النساء.
35 - ولقد تركنا من هذه القرية التي أهلكناها آية واضحة لقوم يعقلون؛ لأنهم هم الذين يعتبرون بالآيات.
36 - وأرسلنا إلى مَدْين أخاهم في النسب شعيبًا عليه السلام، فقال: يا قوم، اعبدوا الله وحده، وارجوا بعبادتكم إياه الجزاء في اليوم الآخر، ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بفعل المعاصي ونشرها.
37 - فكذبه قومه، فأصابتهم الزلزلة، فأصبحوا في دارهم ساقطين على وجوههم قد لصقت وجوههم بالتراب، لا حَرَاكَ بهم.
38 - وأهلكنا كذلك عادًا قوم هود، وثمود قوم صالح، وقد تبين لكم -يا أهل مكة- من مساكنهم بالحِجْر والشِّحْر من حضرموت ما يدلّكم على إهلاكهم، فمساكنهم الخاوية شاهدة على ذلك، وحسّن لهم الشيطان أعمالهم التي كانوا عليها من الكفر وغيره من المعاصي، فصرفهم عن الطريق المستقيم، وكانوا ذوي إبصار بالحق والضلال والرشد والغي بما علَّمَتهم رسلهم، لكن اختاروا اتباع الهوى على اتباع الهدى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• قوله تعالى: {قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ ...} تدل على معرفة العرب بمساكنهم وأخبارهم.
• العلائق البشرية لا تنفع إلا مع الإيمان.
• الحرص على أمن الضيوف وسلامتهم من الاعتداء عليهم.
• منازل المُهْلَكين بالعذاب عبرة للمعتبرين.
• العلم بالحق لا ينفع مع اتباع الهوى وإيثاره على الهدى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (401)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت) 
مَكيَّة*

* 
*

*39 - وأهلكنا قارون -لما بغى على قوم موسى- بالخسف به وبداره، وأهلكنا فرعون ووزيره هامان بالغرق في البحر، ولقد جاءهم موسى بالآيات الواضحات الدالة على صدقه، فاستكبروا في أرض مصر عن الإيمان به، وما كانوا ليسلموا من عذابنا بفوتهم لنا.
40 - فأخذنا كلًّا من المذكورين سابقًا بعذابنا المُهْلِك، فمنهم قوم لوط الذين أرسلنا عليهم حجارة من سِجِّيل مَنْضود، ومنهم قوم صالح وقوم شعيب الذين أخذتهم الصيحة، ومنهم قارون الذي خسفنا به وبداره الأرض، ومنهم قوم نوح وفرعون وهامان الذين أهلكناهم بالغرق، وما كان الله ليظلمهم بإهلاكهم بغير ذنب، ولكن كانوا يظلمون أنفسهم بارتكاب المعاصي، فاستحقوا العذاب.
41 - مثل المشركين الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أصنامًا يعبدونهم رجاء نفعهم أو شفاعتهم كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتًا يحميها من الاعتداء عليها، وإن أضعف البيوت لبيت العنكبوت، فهو لا يدفع عنها عدوًّا، وكذلك أصنامهم لا تنفع ولا تضر ولا تشفع، لو كان المشركون يعلمون ذلك لَمَا اتخذوا أصنامًا يعبدونها من دون الله.
42 - إن الله سبحانه وتعالى يعلم ما يعبدونه من دونه، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وهو العزيز الذي لا يُغَالَب، الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره.
43 - وهذه الأمثال التي نضربها للناس لتوقظهم وتبصرهم بالحق، وتهديهم إليه، ما يدركها على الوجه المطلوب إلا العالمون بشرع الله وحِكَمه.
44 - خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى السماوات وخلق الأرض بالحق، ولم يخلقها بالباطل ولم يخلقها عبثًا، إن في ذلك الخلق لدلالة واضحة على قدرة الله للمؤمنين؛ لأنهم هم الذين يستدلون بخلق الله على الخالق سبحانه، وأما الكافرون فإنهم يمرون على الآيات في الآفاق والأنفس دون أن تلفت انتباههم إلى عظمة الخالق وقدرته سبحانه.
45 - اقرأ -أيها الرسول- على الناس ما أوحى به الله إليك من القرآن، وائت بالصلاة على أكمل وجه، إن الصلاة المؤداة بصفتها الكاملة تنهى صاحبها عن الوقوع في المعاصي والمنكرات؛ لما تحدثه من نور في القلوب يمنع من اقتراف المعاصي، ويرشد إلى عمل الصالحات، ولذكر الله أكبر وأعظم من كل شيء، والله يعلم ما تصنعونه، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء، وسيجازيكم على أعمالكم، إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًّا فشر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية ضرب المثل: "مثل العنكبوت".
• تعدد أنواع العذاب في الدنيا.
• تَنَزُّه الله عن الظلم.
• التعلق بغير الله تعلق بأضعف الأسباب.
• أهمية الصلاة في تقويم سلوك المؤمن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (402)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت)  مَكيَّة

* ** 

*46 - ولا تحاوروا -أيها المؤمنون- ولا تخاصموا اليهود والنصارى إلا بالأسلوب الأحسن والطريقة المثلى وهي الدعوة بالموعظة والحجج البينة، إلا الذين ظلموا منهم بالعناد والمكابرة، وأعلنوا الحرب عليكم، فقاتلوهم حتى يسلموا أو يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون، وقولوا لليهود والنصارى: آمنا بالذي أنزل الله إلينا من القرآن، وآمنا بالذي أنزل إليكم من التوراة والإنجيل، وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد لا شريك له في ألوهيته وربوبيته وكماله، ونحن له وحده منقادون متذللون.
47 - وكما أنزلنا الكتب على من قبلك أنزلنا عليك القرآن، فبعض هؤلاء الذين يقرؤون التوراة -مثل عبد الله بن سلام- يؤمنون به؛ لما يجدونه من نَعْتِه في كتبهم، ومن هؤلاء المشركين من يؤمن به، وما يكفر بآياتنا إلا الكافرون الذين دأبهم الكفر والجحود للحق مع ظهوره.
48 - وما كنت -أيها الرسول- تقرأ قبل القرآن أي كتاب، وما كنت تكتب شيئًا بيمينك؛ لأنك أُمِّي لا تقرأ ولا تكتب، ولو كنت تقرأ وتكتب لشكّ الجهلة من الناس في نبوتك، وتذرّعوا بأنك كنت تكتب عن الكتب السابقة.
49 - بل القرآن المنزل عليك آيات واضحات في صدور الذين أعطوا العلم من المؤمنين، وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الظالمون لأنفسهم بالكفر بالله والشرك به.
50 - وقال المشركون: هلَّا أنزل على محمد آيات من ربه مثل ما أنزل على الرسل من قبله، قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المقترحين: إنما الآيات بيد الله سبحانه، ينزلها متى شاء، وليس إليّ إنزالها، وإنما أنا نذير لكم من عقاب الله، واضح النذارة.
51 - أولم يكف هؤلاء المقترحين للآيات أنا أنزلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن يقرأ عليهم، إن في القرآن المنزل عليهم لرحمة وعظة لقوم يؤمنون، فهم الذين ينتفعون بما فيه، فما أنزل عليهم خير مما اقترحوه من نظير ما أنزل على الرسل سابقًا.
52 - قل -أيها الرسول- كفى بالله سبحانه شاهدًا على صدقي فيما جئت به، وعلى تكذيبكم به، يعلم ما في السماوات ويعلم ما في الأرض، لا يخفى عليه شيء فيهما، والذين آمنوا بالباطل من كل ما يعبد من دون الله، وكفروا بالله المستحق وحده للعبادة، أولئك هم الخاسرون؛ لاستبدالهم الكفر بالإيمان.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مجادلة أهل الكتاب تكون بالتي هي أحسن.
• الإيمان بجميع الرسل والكتب دون تفريق شرط لصحة الإيمان.
• القرآن الكريم الآية الخالدة والحجة الدائمة على صدق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (403)
(سُوُرَة العنكبوت)  مَكيَّة  

* 

** 


*53 - يستعجلك -أيها الرسول- المشركون بالعذاب الذي أنذرتهم إياه، ولولا أن الله قدّر لعذابهم وقتًا لا يتقدم عنه ولا يتأخر لجاءهم ما طلبوا من العذاب، وليأتينّهم فجأة وهم لا يتوقعونه.
54 - يستعجلونك بالعذاب الذي وعدتهم إياه، وإن جهنم التي وعدها الله الكافرين لمحيطة بهم، لا يستطيعون الفرار من عذابها.
55 - يوم يُغَطِّيهم العذاب من فوقهم، ويكون فراشًا لهم من تحت أرجلهم، ويقول لهم الله توبيخًا لهم: ذوقوا جزاء ما كنتم تعملون من الشرك والمعاصي.
56 - يا عبادي الذين آمنوا بي، هاجِرُوا من أرض لا تتمكنون فيها من عبادتي، إن أرضي واسعة فاعبدوني وحدي، ولا تشركوا بي أحدًا.
57 - ولا يمنعكم من الهجرة خوف الموت، كل نفس ذائقة الموت، ثم إلينا وحدنا ترجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
58 - والذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات التي تقرب إليه لننزلنّهم من الجنة غرفًا تجري الأنهار من تحتها ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لا يلحقهم فيها فناء، نِعْم جزاء العاملين بطاعة الله هذا الجزاء.
59 - نِعْم جزاء العاملين بطاعة الله الذين صبروا على طاعته وعن معصيته، وعلى ربهم وحده يعتمدون في جميع أمورهم.
60 - كل الدواب -على كثرتها- التي لا تستطيع جمع رزقها ولا حمله اللهُ يرزقها ويرزقكم، فلا عذر لكم في ترك الهجرة خوفًا من الجوع، وهو السميع لأقوالكم، العليم بنياتكم وأفعالكم، لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء، وسيجازيكم عليه.
61 - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركين: من خلق السماوات؟ ومن خلق الأرض؟ ومن سخر الشمس والقمر وهما يتعاقبان؟ لَيَقُولُنَّ: خلقهن الله، فكيف يُصْرَفون عن الإيمان بالله وحده، ويعبدون من دونه آلهة لا تنفع ولا تضرّ؟
62 - الله يوسع الرزق على من يشاء من عباده، ويضيقه على من يشاء؛ لحكمة يعلمها هو، إن الله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء، فلا يخفى عليه ما يصلح لعباده من تدبير.
63 - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- المشركين: من نزّل من السماء ماء فأنبت به الأرض بعد أن كانت قاحلة؟ ليقولنّ: أنزل المطر من السماء وأنبت به الأرض الله، قل -أيها الرسول-: الحمد لله الذي أظهر الحجة عليكم، بل الحاصل أن معظمهم لا يعقلون؛ إذ لو كانوا يعقلون لما أشركوا مع الله أصنامًا لا تنفع ولا تضرّ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• استعجال الكافر بالعذاب دليل على حمقه.
• باب الهجرة من أجل سلامة الدين مفتوح.
• فضل الصبر والتوكل على الله.
• الإقرار بالربوبية دون الإقرار بالألوهية لا يحقق لصاحبه النجاة والإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (404)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة
* 

*64 - وما هذه الحياة الدنيا -بما فيها من الشهوات والمتاع- إلا لَهْوٌ لقلوب المتعلقين بها ولعب، ما يلبث أن ينتهي بسرعة، وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحياة الحقيقية لبقائها، لو كانوا يعلمون لَمَا قدّموا ما يفنى على ما يبقى. ولمَّا سجل الله على المشركين تناقضهم؛ بإيمانهم بربوبية الله عندما يُسْألون عمن خلق السماوات والأرض، وكفرهم بألوهيته عندما يعبدون غيره، سَجَّل عليهم تناقضًا آخر هو إخلاصهم التوحيد عند الخوف من الغرق وعودتهم للشرك عند أمنهم منه، فقال:
65 - وإذا ركب المشركون في السفن في البحر دعوا الله وحده مخلصين له الدعاء أن ينجيهم من الغرق، فلما نجاهم من الغرق انقلبوا مشركين يدعون معه آلهتهم.
66 - انقلبوا مشركين ليكفروا بما أعطيناهم من النعم، وليتمتعوا بما أعطوا من زهرة الحياة الدنيا، فسوف يعلمون عاقبتهم السيئة عندما يموتون.
67 - أَوَلم ير هؤلاء الجاحدون لنعمة الله عليهم حين نجاهم الله من الغرق نعمة أخرى؛ هي أنا جعلنا لهم حرمًا يأمنون فيه على دمائهم وأموالهم، على حين أن غيرهم تُشَنّ عليهم الغارات، فيُقْتلون ويُؤسرون وتُسْبى نساؤهم وذراريهم، وتُنْهب أموالهم، أفبالباطل من آلهتهم المزعومة يؤمنون، وبنعمة الله عليهم يكفرون، فلا يشكرونها لله؟!
68 - لا أحد أظلم ممن اختلق على الله كذبًا بأن نسب إليه شريكًا، أو كذب بالحق الذي جاء به رسوله، لا شك أن في جهنم مسكنًا للكافرين ولأمثالهم.
69 - والذين جاهدوا أنفسهم ابتغاء مرضاتنا لنوفقنهم لإصابة الطريق المستقيم، وإن الله مع المحسنين بالعون والنصر والهداية.
سورة الروم
مَكيّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان الحقيقة الكونية في أن تصريف الأمور والأحوال والأحداث لله وحده؛ كما قال تعالى: {لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ}.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الم} سبق الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - غَلَبَتْ فارسُ الرومَ.
3 - في أقرب أرض الشام إلى بلاد فارس، والروم من بعد غلبة فارس لهم سيغلبونهم.
4 - في زمن لا يقل عن ثلاث سنوات، ولا يزيد على عشر، لله الأمر كله قبل انتصار الروم وبعده، ويوم يغلب الروم فارس يفرح المؤمنون.

5 - يفرحون بنصر الله للروم لأنهم أهل كتاب، ينصر الله من يشاء على من يشاء، وهو العزيز الذي لا يُغَالَب، الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لجوء المشركين إلى الله في الشدة ونسيانهم لأصنامهم، وإشراكهم به في الرخاء؛ دليل على تخبطهم.
• الجهاد في سبيل الله سبب للتوفيق إلى الحق.
• إخبار القرآن بالغيبيات دليل على أنه من عند الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (405)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة

*




*6 - هذا النصر كان وعدًا من الله تعالى، وبتحققه يزداد المؤمنون يقينًا بوعد الله بالنصر، أما أكثر الناس فلا يفقهون هذا لكفرهم.
7 - لا يعلمون الإيمان وأحكام الشرع، وإنما يعلمون ظاهرًا من الحياة الدنيا يتعلق بكسب المعاش وبناء الحضارة المادية، وهم عن الآخرة التي هي دار الحياة الحقيقية معرضون، لا يلتفتون إليها.
8 - أَوَلم يتفكر هؤلاء المشركون المكذبون في أنفسهم كيف خلقها الله وسواها.
ما خلق الله السماوات وما خلق الأرض إلا بالحق، فلم يخلقهما عبثًا، وجعل لهما أجلًا محددًا لبقائهما في الدنيا، وإن كثيرًا من الناس بلقاء ربهم يوم القيامة لكافرون، لذلك فهم لا يستعدون للبعث بالعمل الصالح المرضي عند ربهم.

9 - أَوَلم يسر هؤلاء في الأرض ليتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية الأمم المكذبة من قبلهم، كانت هذه الأمم أشد منهم قوة، وقلبوا الأرض للزراعة والتعمير، وعمروها أكثر مما عمرها هؤلاء، وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبراهين والحجج الواضحة على توحيد الله فكذبوا، فما ظلمهم الله حين أهلكهم، ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب كفرهم.
10 - ثم كانت نهاية الذين ساءت أعمالهم بالشرك بالله وعمل السيئات، النهاية البالغة في السوء؛ لأنهم كذبوا بآيات الله، وكانوا يستهزئون بها، ويسخرون منها.
11 - الله يبدأ الخلق على غير مثال سابق، ثم يفنيه، ثم يعيده، ثم إليه وحده ترجعون للحساب والجزاء يوم القيامة.
12 - ويوم تقوم الساعة ييئَس المجرمون من رحمة الله، وينقطع أملهم فيه؛ لانقطاع حجتهم على الكفر بالله.
13 - ولم يكن لهم من شركائهم -الذين كانوا يعبدونهم في الدنيا- من يشفعون لإنقاذهم من العذاب، وكانوا بشركائهم كافرين، فقد خذلوهم حين كانوا بحاجة إليهم لأنهم كلهم سواء في الهلاك.
14 - ويوم تقوم الساعة في ذلك اليوم يتفرق الناس في الجزاء حسب أعمالهم في الدنيا، بين مرفوع إلى عِلِّيين، ومخفوض إلى أسفل سافلين.
15 - فأما الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات المرضية عنده، فهم في جنة يُسَرّون بما ينالون فيها من النعيم الدائم الذي لا ينقطع أبدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العلم بما يصلح الدنيا مع الغفلة عما يصلح الآخرة لا ينفع.
• آيات الله في الأنفس وفي الآفاق كافية للدلالة على توحيده.
• الظلم سبب هلاك الأمم السابقة.
• يوم القيامة يرفع الله المؤمنين، ويخفض الكافرين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (406)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة

* 

*16 - وأما الذين كفروا بالله، وكذبوا بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا، وكذبوا بالبعث والحساب، فأولئك الذين أحضروا للعذاب فهم ملازمون له.
17 - فسبِّحوا الله حين تدخلون في وقت المساء؛ وهو وقت صلاتَي: المغرب والعشاء، وسبِّحوه حين تدخلَون في وقت الصباح، وهو وقت صلاة الفجر.
18 - وله وحده سبحانه الثناء؛ في السماوات يحمده ملائكته، وفي الأرض تحمده خلائقه، وسبِّحوه حين تدخلون في العشي وهو وقت صلاة العصر، وسبِّحوه حين تدخلون في وقت الظهر.
19 - يُخْرِج الحي من الميت، مثل إخراجه الإنسان من النطفة، والفرخ من البيضة، ويُخْرِج الميت من الحي، مثل إخراجه النطفة من الإنسان، والبيضة من الدجاجة، ويحيي الأرض بعد جفافها بإنزال المطر وإنباتها، ومثل إحياء الأرض بإنباتها تخرجون من قبوركم للحساب والجزاء.
20 - ومن آيات الله العظيمة الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته: أن خلقكم -أيها الناس- من تراب حين خلق أباكم من طين، ثم إذا أنتم بشر تتكاثرون بالتناسل، وتنتشرون في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها.
21 - ومن آياته العظيمة كذلك الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته أن خلق لأجلكم -أيها الرجال- من جنسكم أزواجًا لتطمئن أنفسكم إليهن للتجانس بينكم، وصَيَّرَ بينكم وبَيْنَهُنَّ محبة وشفقة، إن في ذلك المذكور لبراهين ودلالات واضحة لقوم يتفكرون؛ لأنهم الذين يستفيدون من إعمال عقولهم.
22 - ومن آياته العظيمة الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته: خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض، ومنها اختلاف لغاتكم، واختلاف ألوانكم، إن في ذلك المذكور لبراهين ودلالات لأهل العلم والبصيرة.
23 - ومن آياته العظيمة الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته: نومكم بالليل، ومنامكم بالنهار لتستريحوا من عناء أعمالكم، ومن آياته أن جعل لكم النهار لتنتشروا فيه مبتغين الرزق من ربكم، إن في ذلك المذكور لبراهين ودلالات لقوم يسمعون سماع تدبر وسماع قبول.
24 - ومن آياته العظيمة الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته: أن يريكم البرق في السماء، ويجمع لكم فيه بين الخوف من الصواعق، والطمع في المطر، وينزل لكم من السماء ماء المطر، فيحيي الأرض بعد جفافها بما ينبت فيها من نبات، إن في ذلك لبراهين ودلالات واضحة لقوم يعقلون، فيستدلون بها على البعث بعد الموت للحساب والجزاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إعمار العبد أوقاته بالصلاة والتسبيح علامة على حسن العاقبة.
• الاستدلال على البعث بتجدد الحياة، حيث يخلق الله الحي من الميت والميت من الحي.
• آيات الله في الأنفس والآفاق لا يستفيد منها إلا من يُعمِل وسائل إدراكه الحسية والمعنوية التي أنعم الله بها عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (407)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة

* 

*25 - ومن آيات الله الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته قيام السماء دون سقوط، والأرض دون انهدام؛ بأمره سبحانه، ثم إذا دعاكم سبحانه دعوة من الأرض بنفخ المَلَك في الصُّور إذا أنتم تخرجون من قبوركم للحساب والجزاء.
26 - وله وحده من في السماوات، وله من في الأرض ملكًا وخلقًا وتقديرًا، كل من في السماوات وكل من في الأرض من مخلوقاته منقادون له مستسلمون لأمره.
27 - وهو سبحانه الذي يبدأ الخلق على غير مثال سابق، ثم يعيده بعد إفنائه، والإعادة أيسر من الابتداء، وكلاهما سهل عليه لأنه إذا أراد شيئًا قال له: (كن) فيكون، وله عز وجل الوصف الأعلى في كل ما يوصف به من صفات الجلال والكمال، وهو العزيز الذي لا يُغَالَب، الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره.
28 - ضرب الله لكم -أيها المشركون- مثلًا مأخوذًا من أنفسكم: هل لكم من عبيدكم ومماليككم شريك يشارككم في أموالكم بالسوية، تخافون أن يقتسموا أموالكم معكم كما يخاف بعضكم من شريكه الحر أن يقسم معه المال؟ هل ترضون لأنفسكم من عبيدكم بهذا؟ لا شك أنكم لا ترضون بذلك، فالله أولى بألا يكون له شريك في ملكه من مخلوقاته وعبيده، بمثل ذلك من ضرب الأمثال وغيره نبين الحجج والبراهين بتنويعها لقوم يعقلون ,لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بذلك.
29 - ليس سبب ضلالهم قصورًا في الأدلة، ولا عدم بيان لها، وإنما هو اتباع الهوى وتقليد آبائهم، فمن يوفِّق للهداية من أضله الله؟! لا أحد يوفقه، وما لهم من ناصرين يدفعون عنهم عذاب الله.
30 - فتوجَّه -أيها الرسول- أنت ومن معك للدين الذي وجَّهك الله إليه؛ مائلًا عن جميع الأديان إليه، دين الإسلام الذي فطر الناس عليه، لا تبديل لخلق الله، ذلك الدين المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه، ولكن معظم الناس لا يعلمون أن الدين الحق هو هذا الدين.
31 - وارجعوا إليه سبحانه بالتوبة من ذنوبكم، واتقوه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأتموا الصلاة على أكمل وجه، ولا تكونوا من المشركين الذين يناقضون الفطرة فيشركون مع الله غيره في عبادتهم.
32 - ولا تكونوا من المشركين الذين بدلوا دينهم، وآمنوا ببعضه، وكفروا ببعضه ,وكانوا فرقًا وأحزابًا، ,كل حزب منهم بما هم عليه من الباطل مسرورون، يرون أنهم وحدهم على الحق، وأن غيرهم على الباطل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خضوع جميع الخلق لله سبحانه قهرًا واختيارًا.
• دلالة النشأة الأولى على البعث واضحة المعالم.
• اتباع الهوى يضل ويطغي.
• دين الإسلام دين الفطرة السليمة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (408)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة

*

*33 - وإذا أصاب المشركين شدةٌ من مرض أو فقر أو قحط دعوا ربهم سبحانه وحده راجعين إليه بالتضرع والالتجاء أن يصرف عنهم ما أصابهم، ثم إذا رحمهم بكشف ما أصابهم، إذا جماعة منهم يرجعون إلى إشراكهم مع الله غيره في الدعاء.
34 - إذا كفروا بنعم الله -ومنها نعمة كشف الضر- وتمتعوا بما بين أيديهم في هذه الحياة فسوف يرون يوم القيامة بأعينهم أنهم كانوا في ضلال واضح.
35 - ما الذي دعاهم إلى الشرك بالله ولا حجة لهم؟! فما أنزلنا عليهم حجة من كتاب يحتجون بها على شركهم بالله، وليس معهم كتاب يتكلم بشركهم، ويقرر لهم صحة ما هم عليه من الكفر.
36 - وإذا أذقنا الناس نعمة من نعمنا كالصحة والغنى فرحوا بها فرح بطر وتكبروا، وإن ينلهم ما يسوؤهم من مرض وفقر بما كسبته أيديهم من المعاصي، إذا هم يَيْئَسُون من رحمة الله، ويقنطون من زوال ما يسوؤهم.
37 - أوَلم يروا أن الله يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده امتحانًا له أيشكر أم يكفر؟ ويضيقه على من يشاء منهم ابتلاء له أيصبر أم يتسخط؟! إن في توسيع الرزق لبعض، وتضييقه على بعض، لدلالات للمؤمنين على لطف الله ورحمته.
38 - فأعط -أيها المسلم- صاحب القرابة ما يستحقه من البر والصلة، وأعط المحتاج ما يدفع به حاجته، وأعط الغريب الذي انقطعت به السبيل عن بلده ذلك الإعطاء في تلك الوجوه خير للذين يريدون به وجه الله، الذين يقدمون هذه المعونة والحقوف هم الفائزون بنيلهم ما يطلبونه من الجنة، وبسلامتهم مما يرهبونه من العذاب.
ولما بيَّن ما يُتَقرب به إلى الله من العمل بيّن ما يُرَاد به غير وجهه، وإنما يُرَاد به مقصد دنيوي رخيص، فقال:

39 - وما دفعتم من أموال إلى أحد من الناس بغية أن يردّها إليكم بزيادة فلا ينمو أجره عند الله، وما أعطيتم من أموالكم إلى من يدفع بها حاجة تريدون بذلك وجه الله، لا تريدون منزلة ولا مثوبة من الناس، فأولئك هم الذين يُضَاعَف لهم الأجر عند الله.
40 - الله وحده هو الذي انفرد بخلقكم، ثم رِزْقِكم، ثم إماتتكم ثم إحيائكم للبعث، هل من أصنامكم التي تعبدونها من دونه من يفعل شيئًا من ذلك؟! تنزه سبحانه وتقدس عما يقول ويعتقد المشركون.
41 - ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر في معايش الناس بنقصها، وفي أنفسهم بحدوث الأمراض والأوبئة، بسبب ما عملوه من المعاصي، ظهر ذلك ليذيقهم الله جزاء بعض أعمالهم السيئة في الحياة الدنيا رجاء أن يرجعوا إليه بالتوبة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فرح البطر عند النعمة، والقنوط من الرحمة عند النقمة؛ صفتان من صفات الكفار.
• إعطاء الحقوق لأهلها سبب للفلاح.
• مَحْقُ الربا، ومضاعفة أجر الإنفاق في سبيل الله.
• أثر ذنوب في انتشار الأوبئة وخراب البيئة مشاهد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (409)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة

* 




*42 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: سيروا في الأرض، فتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية الأمم المكذبة من قبلكم؟ فقد كانت عاقبة سيئة، كان معظمهم مشركين بالله، يعبدون معه غيره، فأهلكوا بسبب إشراكهم بالله.
43 - فأقم -أيها الرسول- وجهك لدين الإسلام المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه من قبل أن يأتي يوم القيامة الذي إذا جاء لا راد له، في ذلك اليوم يتفرق الناس: فريق في الجنة مُنَعَّمون، وفريق في النار معذبون.
44 - من كفر بالله فضرر كفره -وهو الخلود في النار- عائد عليه، ومن عمل عملًا صالحًا يبتغي به وجه الله فلأنفسهم يُهَيِّئون دخول الجنة والتنعم بما فيها خالدين فيها أبدًا.
45 - ليجزي الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات التي ترضي ربهم، إنه سبحانه لا يحبّ الكافرين به وبرسله، بل يمقتهم أشدّ المقت، وسيعذبهم يوم القيامة.
46 - ومن آياته العظيمة الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته: أن يبعث الرياح تبشر العباد بقرب نزول المطر، وليذيقكم -أيها الناس- من رحمته بما يحصل بعد المطر من خَصْب ورخاء، ولتجري السفن في البحر بمشيئته، ولتطلبوا من فضله بالتجارة في البحر، ولعلكم تشكرون نعم الله عليكم فيزيدكم منها.
47 - ولقد بعثنا من قبلك -أيها الرسول- رسلًا إلى أممهم، فجاؤوهم بالحجج والبراهين الدالة على صدقهم، فكذبوا بما جاءتهم به رسلهم، فانتقمنا من الذين ارتكبوا السيئات، فأهلكناهم بعذابنا، وأنجينا الرسل والمؤمنين بهم من الهلاك، وإنجاء المؤمنين ونصرهم حق أوجبناه علينا.
48 - الله سبحانه هو الذي يسوق الرياح ويبعثها، فتثير تلك الرياح السحاب وتحركه، فيمدّه في السماء كيف يشاء من قلة أو كثرة، ويصيّره قطَعًا، فترى - أيها الناظر - المطر يخرج من وسطه، فإذا أصاب بالمطر من يشاء من عباده إذا هم به يسرّون برحمة الله لهم بإنزال المطر الذي يعقبه إنبات الأرض بما يحتاجونه لأنفسهم ولدوابّهم.
49 - وقد كانوا من قبل أن ينزل عليهم الله المطر لآيسين من نزوله عليهم.
50 - فانظر -أيها الرسول- إلى آثار المطر الذي ينزله الله رحمة لعباده، كيف يحيي الله الأرض بما ينبته عليها من أنواع النبات بعد جفافها ويبسها، إن الذي أحيا تلك الأرض الجافة لهو باعث الأموات أحياء، وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إرسال الرياح، وإنزال المطر، وجريان السفن في البحر: نِعَم تستدعي أن نشكر الله عليها.
• إهلاك المجرمين ونصر المؤمنين سُنَّة إلهية.
• إنبات الأرض بعد جفافها دليل على البعث.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (410)*
***سورة الروم**
مَكيّة

*

** 


*51 - ولئن بعثنا على زروعهم ونباتهم ريحًا تفسده عليهم، فرأوا زروعهم مُصْفرّة الألوان بعد أن كانت مُخْضرّة لظلّوا بعد مشاهدتهم لها يكفرون بنعم الله السابقة على كثرتها.
52 - فكما إنك لا تستطيع إسماع الموتى ولا تستطيع إسماع الصم، وقد ابتعدوا عنك ليتأكد عدم سماعهم، فكذلك لا تستطيع أن تهدى من أشبه هؤلاء بالإعراض وعدم الانتفاع.
53 - وما أنت بموفق من ضل عن الطريق المستقيم إلى سلوك سبيل الرشاد، لا تُسْمِع سماعًا يُنْتَفع به إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا؛ لأنه هو الذي ينتفع بما تقوله، فهم منقادون لأمرنا، خاضعون له.
54 - الله هو الذي خلقكم -أيها الناس- من ماء مَهِين، ثم جعل من بعد ضعف طفولتكم قوة الرجولة، ثم جعل من بعد قوة الرجولة ضعف الشيخوخة والهرم، يخلق الله ما يشاء من ضعف وقوة، وهو العليم بكل شيء، لا يخفى عليه شيء، القدير الذي لا يعجزه شيء.
55 - ويوم تقوم القيامة يحلف المجرمون ما مكثوا في قبورهم إلا ساعة، كما صُرِفوا عن معرفة قدر ما لبثوا في قبورهم كانوا يصرفون في الدنيا عن الحق.
56 - وقال الذين أعطاهم الله العلم من الأنبياء والملائكة: لقد مكثتم فيما كتبه الله في سابق علمه من يوم خلقكم إلى يوم بعثكم الذي أنكرتموه، ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون أن البعث واقع، فكفرتم به.
57 - فيوم يبعث الله الخلائق للحساب والجزاء ينفع الظالمين ما يختلقونه من أعذار، ولا يطلب منهم إرضاء الله بالتوبة والإنابة إليه؛ لفوات وقت ذلك.
58 - ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن - عناية بهم - من كل مثل؛ ليتضح لهم الحق من الباطل، ولئن جئتهم -أيها الرسول- بحجة على صدقك ليقولنّ الذين كفروا بالله: ما أنتم إلا مبطلون فيما جئتم به.
59 - مثل هذا الختم على قلوب هؤلاء الذين إذا جئتهم بآية لا يؤمنون بها، يختم الله على قلوب كل الذين لا يعلمون أن ما جئتهم به حق.
60 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- على تكذيب قومك لك، إن وعد الله لك بالنصر والتمكين ثابت لا مرية فيه، ولا يدفعك الذين لا يوقنون بأنهم مبعوثون، إلى الاستعجال وترك الصبر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• يأس الكافرين من رحمة الله عند نزول البلاء.
• هداية التوفيق بيد الله، وليست بيد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• مراحل العمر عبرة لمن يعتبر.
• الختم على القلوب سببه الذنوب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (411)*
***سورة لقمان**
مَكيّة

* 

*سورة لقمان
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إبراز الحكمة الموافقة للشرع، وتذكر لقمان مثلًا لذلك.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الم} سبق الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - هذه الآيات المنزلة عليك -أيها الرسول- آيات الكتاب الذي ينطق بالحكمة.
3 - وهو هداية ورحمة للذين يحسنون العمل، بقيامهم بحقوق ربهم وحقوق عباده.
4 - الذين يؤدون الصلاة على أكمل وجه، ويعطون زكاة أموالهم، وهم موقنون بما في الآخرة من بعث وحساب وثواب وعقاب.
5 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات على هدى من ربهم، وأولئك هم الفائزون بنيل ما يطلبونه، والبعد عما يرهبونه.
ولما ذكر الله صفات المحسنين ذكر صفات المسيئين فقال:

6 - ومن الناس -مثل النضر بن الحارث- من يختار الأحاديث المُلْهِية ليصرف الناس إليها عن دين الله بغير علم، ويتخذ آيات الله هزؤًا يسخر منها، أولئك الموصوفون بتلك الصفات لهم عذاب مُذِلُّ في الآخرة.
7 - وإذا تُقْرأ عليه آياتنا أدبر مستكبرًا عن سماعها كأنه لم يسمعها، كان في أذنيه صَمَمًا عن سماع الأصوات، فبشّره -أيها الرسول- بعذاب موجع ينتظره.
8 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، لهم جنات النعيم، يتنعمون فيما أعدّ الله لهم فيها.
9 - ماكثين فيها، وعدهم الله بذلك وعدًا حقًّا لا شك فيه، وهو سبحانه العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره وشرعه.
10 - خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى السماوات مرفوعة بغير أَعْمِدَة، ونصب في الأرض جبالًا ثوابت حتى لا تضطرب بكم، وبث فوق الأرض أنواع الحيوان، وأنزلنا من السماء ماء المطر، فأنبتنا في الأرض من كل صنف بَهِيج المنظر ينتفع به الناس والدواب.
11 - هذا المذكور خلق الله، فأروني - أيها المشركون - ماذا خلق الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله؟! بل الظالمون في ضلال واضح عن الحق، حيث يشركون مع ربهم من لا يخلق شيئًا وهم يُخْلقون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• طاعة الله تقود إلى الفلاح في الدنيا والآخرة.
• تحريم كل ما يصد عن الصراط المستقيم من قول أو فعل.
• التكبر مانع من اتباع الحق.
• انفراد الله بالخلق، وتحدّي الكفار أن تخلق آلهتهم شيئًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (412)*
***سورة لقمان**
مَكيّة

* 




*12 - ولقد أعطينا لقمان الفقه في الدين والإصابة في الأمور، وقلنا له: اشكر -يا لقمان- لربك ما أنعم به عليك من التوفيق لطاعته، ومن يشكر ربه فإنما نفع شكره عائد إلى نفسه، فالله غني عن شكره، ومن جَحَدَ نعمة الله عليه فكفر به سبحانه فإنما ضرر كفره عليه ولا يضر الله شيئًا فهو غني عن خلقه جميعًا، محمود على كل حال.
13 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- إذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يرغِّبه في الخير، ويحذره من الشر: يا بني، لا تعبد مع الله غيره، إن عبادة معبود مع الله ظلم عظيم للنفس بارتكاب أعظم ذنب يؤدي إلى خلودها في النار.
14 - ووصّينا الإنسان بطاعة أبويه وبرهما فيما لا معصية فيه لله، حملته أمه في بطنها ملاقية مشقة بعد مشقة، وقَطْعُه عن الرضاعة في عامين، وقلنا له: اشكر لله ما أنعم به عليك من نِعَم، ثم اشكر لوالديك ما قاما به من تربيتك ورعايتك، إليّ وحدي المرجع فأجازي كلًّا بما يستحقه.
15 - وإن بذل الوالدان جهدًا ليَحْمِلاك على أن تشرك بالله غيره تحكُّمًا منهما، فلا تطعهما في ذلك؛ لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوف في معصية الخالق، وصاحبهما في الدنيا بالبر والصلة والاحسان، واتبع طريق من أناب إليّ بالتوحيد والطاعة، ثم إليّ وحدي يوم القيامة مرجعكم جميعًا، فأخبركم بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من عمل، وأجازيكم عليه.
16 - يا بنيّ، إن السيئة أو الحسنة مهما كانت صغيرة مثل وزن حبة من خَرْدَل وكانت في بطن صخرة لا يطّلع عليها أحد، أو كانت في أي مكان في السماوات أو في الأرض-؛ فإن الله يأتي بها يوم القيامة، فيجازي العبد عليها، إن الله لطيف لا تخفى عليه دقائق الأشياء، خبير بحقائقها وموضعها.
17 - يا بنيّ، أقم الصلاة بأدائها على أكمل وجه، وأمُر بالمعروف، وانْه عن المنكر، واصبر على ما نالك من مكروه في ذلك، إن ما أمرت به من ذلك مما عزم الله به عليك أن تفعله، فلا خِيرة لك فيه.
18 - ولا تُعْرِض بوجهك عن الناس تكبرًا، ولا تمش فوق الأرض فرحًا معجبًا بنفسك، إن الله لا يحبّ كل مُخْتال في مشيته، فخور بما أوتي من نعم يتكبر بها على الناس ولا يشكر الله عليها.
19 - وتوسّط في مشيك بين الإسراع والدَّبيب مشيًا يظهر الوقار، واخفض من صوتك، لا ترفعه رفعًا يؤذي، إن أقبح الأصوات لصوت الحمير لارتفاع أصواتها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لما فصَّل سبحانه ما يصيب الأم من جهد الحمل والوضع دلّ على مزيد برّها.
• نفع الطاعة وضرر المعصية عائد على العبد.
• وجوب تعاهد الأبناء بالتربية والتعليم.
• شمول الآداب في الإسلام للسلوك الفردي والجماعي.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (413)*
***سورة لقمان**
مَكيّة

* 

*20 - ألم تروا وتشاهدوا -أيها الناس- أن الله يَسَّرَ لكم الانتفاع بما في السماوات؛ من شمس وقمر وكواكب، ويَسَّرَ لكم أيضًا ما في الأرض من دواب وشجر ونبات، وأكمل عليكم نعمه ظاهرة للعيان؛ كجمال الصورة وحسن الهيئة، وباطنة خفية كالعقل والعلم، في توحيد الله لغير علم مستند إلى وحى من الله، أو عقل مستنير، ولا كتاب واضح منزل من الله.
21 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المجادلين في توحيد الله: اتبعوا ما أنزل الله على رسوله من الوحي، قالوا: لا نتبعه، بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه أسلافنا من عبادة آلهتنا، أيتبعون أسلافهم ولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم - بما يضلهم به من عبادة الأوثان - إلى عذاب السعير يوم القيامة؟!
22 - ومن يُقْبل على الله مخلصًا له عبادته ومحسنًا في عَمله، فقد أمسك بأوثق ما يتعلق به من يرجو النجاة حيث لا يخاف انقطاع ما أمسك به، إلى الله وحده مصير الأمور، ومرجعها، فيجازي كلا بما يستحق.
23 - ومن كفر بالله فلا يحزنك -أيها الرسول- كفره، إلينا وحدنا مرجعهم يوم القيامة، فنخبرهم بما عملوا من سيئات في الدنيا، ونجازيهم عليها، إن الله عليم بما في الصدور، لا يخفى عليه شيء مما فيها.
24 - نمتعهم بما نعطيهم من الملذات في الدنيا زمنًا قليلًا، ثم نلجئهم يوم القيامة إلى عذاب شديد هو عذاب النار.
25 - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركين: مَنْ خلق السماوات، ومن خلق الأرض؟ ليقولن: خلقهنّ الله، قل لهم: الحمد لله الذي أظهر الحجة عليكم، بل معظمهم لا يعلمون من يستحقّ الحمد لجهلهم.
26 - لله وحده ما في السماوات وما في الأرض خلقًا وملكًا وتدبيرًا، إن الله هو الغني عن جميع مخلوقاته، المحمود في الدنيا والآخرة.
27 - ولو أن ما في الأرض من شجر قُطِع وبُرِي أقلامًا، وجُعِل البحر حبرًا لها ولو مده سبعة أبحر، ما فنيت كلمات الله لعدم تناهيها، إن الله عزيز لا يغالبه أحد، حكيم في خلقه وتدبيره.
28 - ما خَلْقكم -أيها الناس- ولا بَعْثكم يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء، إلا كخلق نفس واحدة وبعثها في السهولة، إن الله سميع لا يشغله سماع صوت عن سماع صوت آخر، بصير لا يشغله إبصار شيء عن إبصار شيء آخر، وهكذا لا يشغله خلق نفس أو بعثها عن خلق أخرى وبعثها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نعم الله وسيلة لشكره والإيمان به، لا وسيلة للكفر به.
• خطر التقليد الأعمى، وخاصة في أمور الاعتقاد.
• أهمية الاستسلام لله والانقياد له وإحسان العمل من أجل مرضاته.
• عدم تناهي كلمات الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (414)*
***سورة لقمان**
مَكيّة

*  

*39 - ألم تر أن الله ينقص من الليل ليزيد النهار، وينقص من النهار ليزيد الليل، وقدّر مسار الشمس والقمر؛ إِذْ يجريان كل في مداره إلى أَمَدٍ مُحَدَّد، وأن الله بما تعملون خبير، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
30 - ذلك التدبير والتقدير يشهدان بأن الله وحده هو الحق، فهو حق في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله، وأن ما يعبده المشركون من دونه الباطل الذي لا أساس له، وأن الله هو العلي بذَاتِه وقَهْرِه وقَدْرِه على جميع مخلوقاته، الذي لا أعلى منه، الذي هو أكبر من كل شيء.
31 - ألم تر أن السفن تجري في البحر بلطفه وتسخيره؛ ليريكم -أيها الناس- من آياته الدالة على قدرته سبحانه ولطفه، إن في ذلك لدلالات على قدرته لكل صَبَّار على ما يصيبه من ضراء، شكور لما يناله من نعماء.
32 - وإذا أحاط بهم من كل جانب موج مثل الجبال والغمام، دعوا الله وحده مخلصين له الدعاء والعبادة، فلما استجاب الله لهم، وأنقذهم إلى البر، وسلمهم من الغرق، فمنهم مقتصد لم يقم بما وجب عليه من الشكر على وجه الكمال، ومنهم جاحد لنعمة الله، وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا كل غَدَّار -مثل هذا الذي عاهد الله لئن أنجاه ليكونن من الشاكرين له- كفور بنعم الله لا يشكر ربه الذي أنعم بها عليه.
33 - يا أيها الناس، اتقوا ربكم؛ بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وخافوا عذاب يوم لا يغني فيه والد عن ولده، ولا يغني مولود عن والده شيئًا، إن وعد الله بالجزاء يوم القيامة ثابت وواقع لا محالة، فلا تخدعنكم الحياة الدنيا بما فيها من شهوات وملهيات، ولا يخدعنكم الشيطان بحلم الله عليكم وتأخيره العذاب عنكم.
34 - إن الله عنده وحده علم الساعة؛ فيعلم متى تقع، وينزل المطر متى شاء، ويعلم ما في الأرحام أذكر هو أم أنثى؟! شقي أم سعيد؟! وما تعلم نفس ما تكسب غدًا من خير أو شر، وما يعلم نفس بأي أرض تموت، بل الله هو الذي يعلم ذلك كله، إن الله عليم خبير بكل ذلك، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نقص الليل والنهار وزيادتهما وتسخير الشمس والقمر: آيات دالة على قدرة الله سبحانه، ونعمٌ تستحق الشكر.
• الصبر والشكر وسيلتان للاعتبار بآيات الله.
• الخوف من القيامة يقي من الاغترار بالدنيا، ومن الخضوع لوساوس الشياطين.
• إحاطة علم الله بالغيب كله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (415)*
*سُورة السَّجْدَةِ**
مَكيّة* 

*سُورة السَّجْدَةِ
- مكية -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان دلائل الحق ومشاهده التي نزل بها القرآن، ومنها حقيقة الخلق وأحوال الإنسان.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {الم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - هذا القرآن الذي جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منزل عليه من رب العالمين لا شك في ذلك.
3 - إن هؤلاء الكافرين يقولون: إن محمدًا اختلقه على ربه، ليس الأمر كما قالوا، بل هو الحق الذي لا مرية فيه، المنزل من ربك -أيها الرسول- عليك لتخوّف قومًا ما جاءهم رسول من قبلك يخوفهم من عذاب الله، لعلهم يهتدون إلى الحق فيتبعوه ويعملوا به.
4 - الله هو الذي خلق السماوات، وخلق الأرض، وخلق ما بينهما في ستة أيام، وهو قادر على خلقها في أقل من طرفة عين، ثم علا وارتفع على العرش علوا يليق بجلاله، ما لكم -أيها الناس- من دونه من ولي يتولى أمركم، أو شفيع يشفع لكم عند ربكم، أفلا تتفكرون، وتعبدون الله الذي خلقكم ولا تعبدون معه غيره؟!
5 - يدبر الله سبحانه وتعالى جميع المخلوقات في السماوات وفي الأرض، ثم يصعد إليه ذلك الأمر في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدّون أنتم -أيها الناس- في الدنيا.
6 - ذلك الذي يدبر ذلك كله هو عالم ما غاب وما حضر، يخفى عليه منهما شيء، العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد الذي ينتقم من أعدائه، الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين.
7 - الذي أتقن كل شيء خلقه، وبدأ خلق آدم من طين على غير مثال سابق.
8 - ثم جعل ذريته من بعده من الماء الذي انسل فخرج منه (المني).
9 - ثم أتم خلق الإنسان سويًّا، ونفخ فيه من روحه بأمر المَلَك الموكل بنفخ الروح، وجعل لكم -أيها الناس- الأسماع لتسمعوا بها، والأبصار لتبصروا بها، والأفئدة لتعقلوا بها، قليلًا ما تشكرون هذه النعم لله التي أنعم بها عليكم.
10 - وقال المشركون المكذبون بالبعث: إذا متنا ومتنا في الأرض، وصارت أجسامنا ترابًا، فهل نُبْعث أحياء من جديد؟! لا يعقل ذلك، بل هم في واقع أمرهم كافرون بالبعث لا يؤمنون به.
11 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين بالبعث: يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي فوَّضه الله بقبض أرواحكم، ثم إلينا وحدنا يوم القيامة ترجعون للحساب والجزاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الحكمة من بعثة الرسل أن يهدوا أقوامهم إلى الصراط المستقيم.
• ثبوت صفة الاستواء لله من غير تشبيه ولا تمثيل.
• استبعاد المشركين للبعث مع وضوح الأدلة عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (416)*
*سُورة السَّجْدَةِ**
مَكيّة

* 

*12 - سوف يظهر المجرمون يوم القيامة وهم أذلاء يخفضون رؤوسهم بسبب كفرهم بالبعث، يشعرون بالخزي ويقولون: ربنا أبْصَرنا ما كنا نكذب به من البعث، وسمعنا مصداق ما جاءت به الرسل من عندك، فارجعنا إلى الحياة الدنيا نعمل عملًا صالحًا يرضيك عنا، إنا موقنون الآن بالبعث وبصدق ما جاءت به الرسل، لو رأيت المجرمين على تلك الحال رأيت أمرًا عظيمًا.
13 - ولو شئنا إعطاء كل نفس رشدها وتوفيقها لحملناها على هذا، ولكن وجب القول مني حكمة وعدلًا: لأملأنّ جهنم يوم القيامة من أهل الكفر من الثقلين: الجن والإنس؛ لاختيارهم طريق الكفر والضلال على طريق الإيمان والاستقامة.
14 - ويقال لهم يوم القيامة تَبْكِيتًا لهم وتوبيخًا: فذوقوا العذاب بسبب غفلتكم في الحياة الدنيا عن لقاء الله يوم القيامة لحسابكم، إنا تركناكم في العذاب غير مبالين بما تقاسونه منه، وذوقوا عذاب النار الدائم الذي لا ينقطع بسبب ما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا من المعاصي.
ولما ذكر الله حال المجرمين ذكر حال المؤمنين فقال:

15 - إنما يؤمن بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا الذين إذا وعظوا بها سجدوا لله مسبحين بحمده، وهم لا يستكبرون عن عبادة الله ولا عن السجود له بأي حال.
16 - تتباعد جنوبهم عن فُرُشِهم التي كانوا عليها في نومهم يتركونها ويتوجهون إلى الله، يدعونه في صلاتهم وغيرها خوفًا من عذابه، وطمعًا في رحمته، ويبذلون الأموال التي أعطيناهم إياها في سبيل الله.
17 - فلا تعلم أي نفس ما أعدّه الله لهم مما تقرّ به أعينهم، جزاءً منه لهم على ما كانوا يعملونه في الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحات، فهو جزاء لا يحيط به إلا اللهُ لعِظَمه.
18 - من كان مؤمنًا بالله عاملًا بأوامره مجتنبًا لنواهيه، ليس كمن كان خارجًا عن طاعته؛ لا يستوي الفريقان عند الله في الجزاء.
19 - أما الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، فجزاؤهم المعدّ لهم جنات يستقرون فيها كرامة من الله لهم، جزاءً على ما كانوا يعملونه في الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحات.
20 - وأما الذين خرجوا عن طاعة الله بالكفر وارتكاب المعاصي، فمستقرّهم الذي أُعِدَّ لهم يوم القيامة النار، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها، وقيل لهم تَبْكِيتا لهم: ذوقوا عذاب النار الذي كنتم تكذبون به في الدنيا عندما كانت رسلكم تخوّفكم منه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إيمان الكفار يوم القيامة لا ينفعهم؛ لأنها دار جزاء لا دار عمل.
• خطر الغفلة عن لقاء الله يوم القيامة.
• مِن هدي المؤمنين قيام الليل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (417)*
*سُورة السَّجْدَةِ**
مَكيّة

* 

*21 - ولنذيقنّ هؤلاء المكذبين الخارجين عن طاعة ربهم من المحن والبلاء في الدنيا، قبل العذاب الأكبر المعدّ لهم في الآخرة إن لم يتوبوا؛ لعلهم يعودون إلى طاعة ربهم.
22 - ولا أحد أظلم ممن وُعِظ بآيات الله فلم يتعظ بها، وأعرض عنها غير مُبالٍ بها، إنا من المجرمين -بارتكاب الكفر والمعاصي الذين يعرضون عن آيات الله- منتقمون لا محالة.
23 - ولقد أعطينا موسى التوراة، فلا تكن - أيها الرسول - في شك من لقائك موسى ليلة الإسراء والمعراج، وجعلنا الكتاب المنزل على موسى هاديًا لبني إسرائيل من الضلال.
24 - وجعلنا من بني إسرائيل أئمة يقتدي بهم الناس في الحق، يرشدون إلى الحق، لما صبروا على امتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه، وعلى الأذى في سبيل الدعوة، وكانوا بآيات الله المنزلة على رسولهم يصدقون بها تصديقًا جازمًا.
25 - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو الذي يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا يختلفون فيه في الدنيا، فيبيّن المحق والمبطل، ويجازي كلا بما يستحقه.
26 - أعَمِي هؤلاء فلم يتبين لهم كم أهلكنا قبلهم من الأمم السالفة؟! فها هم يمشون في مساكنهم التي كانوا يسكنونها قبل إهلاكهم، فلم يَتَّعِظُوا بحالهم، إن فيما حدث لتلك الأمم من الإهلاك بسبب كفرهم ومعاصيهم لعِبَرًا يُسْتَدلّ بها على صدق الذين جاؤوهم من عند الله، أفلا يسمع هؤلاء المكذبون بآيات الله سماع قبول واتعاظ؟!
27 - أَوَلم ير هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث أنا نرسل ماء المطر إلى الأرض القاحلة التي لا نبات فيها، فنخرج بذلك الماء زرعًا تأكل منه إبلهم وبقرهم وغنمهم، ويأكلون هم منه؟! أفلا يبصرون ذلك، ويدركون أن من أنبت الأرض القاحلة قادر على إحياء الموتى؟!
28 - ويقول المكذبون بالبعث مستعجلين العذاب: متى هذا الحكم الذي تزعمون أنه سيفصل بيننا وبينكم يوم القيامة، فيكون مصيرنا النار ومصيركم الجنة؟!
29 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: هذا الوعد هو يوم القيامة، إنه يوم الفصل بين العباد حين لا ينفع الذين كفروا بالله في الدنيا تصديقهم بعد معاينة يوم القيامة، ولا هم يُؤَخرون حتى يتوبوا إلى ربهم وينيبوا إليه.
30 - فأعرِضْ -أيها الرسول- عن هؤلاء بعد تماديهم في ضلالهم، وانتظر ما يحل بهم، إنهم ينتظرون ما تعدهم من العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عذاب الكافر في الدنيا وسيلة لتوبته.
• ثبوت اللقاء بين نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وموسى عليه السلام ليلة الإسراء والمعراج.
• الصبر واليقين صفتا أهل الإمامة في الدين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (418)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

*

* سورة الأحزاب
- مدينة - 

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تركز على عناية الله بنبيِّه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحماية جنابه وأهل بيته.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها النبي، اثبُتْ ومن معك على تقوى الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وخَفْه وحده، ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين فيما تهوى نفوسهم، إن الله كان عليمًا بما يكيده الكفار والمنافقون، حكيمًا في خلقه وتدبيره.
2 - واتّبع ما ينزله عليك ربك من الوحي، إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرًا، لا يفوته من ذلك شيء، وسيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
3 - واعتمد على الله أمورك كلها، وكفى به سبحانه حافظًا لمن توكل عليه من عباده.
4 - كما لم يجعل الله قلبين في صدر رجل واحد وكذلك لم يجعل الزوجات بمنزلة الأمهات في التحريم، ولم يجعل كذلك الأبناء بالتبنِّي بمنزلة الأبناء من الصُّلب، فإن الظِّهار -وهو تحريم الرجل زوجته عليه- وكذلك التبنِّي: من العادات الجاهلية التي أبطلها الإسلام، ذلك الظهار والتبنِّي، قول ترددونه بأفواهكم، ولا حقيقة له، فليست الزوجة أمًّا، ولا الدَّعِيُّ ابنًا لمن ادعاه، والله سبحانه يقول الحق ليعمل به عباده وهو يرشد إلى طريق الحق.
5 - انسبوا من تزعمون أنهم أبناؤكم إلى آبائهم الحقيقيين، فنسبتهم إليهم هو العدل عند الله، فإن لم تعلموا لهم آباء تنسبونهم إليهم فهم إخوانكم في الدين ومحرَّرُوكم من الرق، فنادُوا أحدهم بيا أخي ويا ابن عمي، ولا إثم عليكم إذا أخطأ أحدكم فنسب دعيًّا إلى مدّعيه، ولكن تأثمون عند تعمد النطق بذلك، وكان الله غفورًا لمن تاب من عباده، رحيمًا بهم حيث لم يؤاخذهم بالخطأ.
6 - النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحقّ بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم في كل ما دعاهم إليه، ولو كانت أنفسهم تميل إلى غيره، وزوجاته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمنزلة أمهات لجميع المؤمنين، فيحرم على أي مؤمن أن يتزوج إحداهنّ بعد موته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وذوو القرابة بعضهم أحق ببعض في الإرث في حكم الله من أهل الإيمان والهجرة في سبيل الله، الذين كانوا يتوارثون فيما بينهم في صدر الإسلام، ثم نُسِخ توارثهم بعد ذلك، إلا أن تفعلوا -أيها المؤمنون- إلى أوليائكم من غير الورثة معروفًا من إيصاء لهم وإحسان إليهم فلكم ذلك، كان ذلك الحكم في اللوح المحفوظ مسطورًا فيجب العمل به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا أحد أكبر من أن يُؤمر بالمعروف ويُنْهى عن المنكر.
• رفع المؤاخذة بالخطأ عن هذه الأمة.
• وجوب تقديم مراد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على مراد الأنفس.
• بيان علو مكانة أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وحرمة نكاحهن من بعده؛ لأنهن أمهات للمؤمنين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (419)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

* 

*7 - واذكر أيها الرسول -إذ أخذنا من الأنبياء عهدًا مؤكدًا أن يعبدوا الله وحده ولا يشركوا به شيئًا، وأن يُبَلغوا ما أنزل إليهم من الوحي، وأخذناه على وجه الخصوص منك، ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى بن مريم؛ أخذنا منهم عهدًا مؤكدًا على الوفاء بما ائتُمِنوا عليه من تبليغ رسالات الله.
8 - أخذ الله هذا العهد المؤكد من الأنبياء ليسأل الصادقين من الرسل عن صدقهم تَبْكِيتًا للكافرين، وأعدّ الله للكافرين به وبرسله يوم القيامة عذابًا موجعًا هو نار جهنم.
9 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرع، اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم، حين جاءت المدينةَ جنودُ الكفار متحزبين على قتالكم، وساندهم المنافقون واليهود، فبعثنا عليهم ريحًا هي ريح الصَّبا التي نُصِر بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وبعثنا جنودًا من الملائكة لم تروها فولى الكفار هاربين لا يقدرون على شيء، وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرًا لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، وسيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
10 - وذلك حين جاءكم الكفار من أعلى الوادي ومن أسفله من جهتي المشرق والمغرب، حينها مالت الأبصار عن كل شيء إلا عن نظر عدوّها، ووصلت القلوب إلى الحناجر من شدة الخوف، وتظنون بالله الظنون المختلفة؛ فتارة تظنون النصر، وتارة تظنون اليأس منه.
11 - في ذلك الموقف في غزوة الخندق اختُبِر المؤمنون بما لاقوه من تكالب أعدائهم عليهم، واضطربوا اضطرابًا شديدًا من شدة الخوف، وتبين بهذا الاختبار المؤمن والمنافق.
12 - يومئذٍ قال المنافقون وضعاف الايمان الذين في قلوبهم شك: ما وعدنا الله ورسوله من النصر على عدوّنا والتمكين لنا في الأرض إلا باطلًا لا أساس له.
13 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال فريق من المنافقين لأهل المدينة: يا أهل يثرب (اسم المدينة قبل الإسلام)، لا إقامة لكم عند سفح سَلْع قرب الخندق فارجعوا إلى منازلكم، ويطلب فريق منهم الإذن من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ينصرفوا إلى بيوتهم بدعوى أن بيوتهم مكشوفة للعدو وليست بمكشوفة كما زعموا، وإنما يريدون بهذا الاعتذار الكاذب الفرار من العدوّ.
14 - ولو دخل العدوّ عليهم المدينة من جميع نواحيها، وسألهم العودة إلى الكفر والشرك بالله لأعطوا عدوّهم ذلك، وما احتبسوا عن الردة والنكوص إلى الكفر إلا قليلًا.
15 - ولقد كان هؤلاء المنافقون عاهدوا الله بعد فرارهم يوم أُحد من القتال؛ لئن أشهدهم الله قتالًا آخر ليقاتلنّ عدوَّهم، ولا يفرُّوا خوفًا منهم، ولكنهم نكثوا، وكان العبد مسؤولًا عما عاهد الله عليه، وسوف يُسْأل عنه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• منزلة أَولي العزم من الرسل.
• تأييد الله لعباده المؤمنين عند نزول الشدائد.
• خذلان المنافقين للمؤمنين في المحن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (420)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

* 

*16 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء: لن ينفعكم الفرار إن فررتم من القتال خوفًا من الموت أو من القتل؛ لأن الآجال مقدرة، وإذا فررتم ولم يَحِنْ أجلكم فإنكم لا تستمتعون في الحياة إلا زمنًا قليلًا.
17 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: من ذا الذي يمنعكم من الله إن أراد بكم ما تكرهونه من الموت أو القتل، أو أراد بكم ما ترجونه من السلامة والخير، لا أحد يمنعكم من ذلك، ولا يجد هؤلاء المنافقون لهم من دون الله وليًّا يتولى أمرهم، ولا نصيرًا يمنعهم من عقاب الله لهم.
18 - يعلم الله المُثبطين منكم لغيرهم عن القتال مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والقائلين لإخوانهم: تعالوا إلينا ولا تقاتلوا معه حتى لا تُقْتَلوا، فإنا نخاف عليكم القتل، وهؤلاء المُخَذِّلون لا يأتون الحرب ولا يشاركون فيها إلا نادرًا؛ ليدفعوا عن أنفسهم العار، لا لينصروا الله ورسوله.
19 - بُخلاء عليكم - معشر المؤمنين - بأموالهم فلا يعينونكم ببذلها، وبخلاء بأنفسهم فلا يقاتلون معكم، وبخلاء بمودتهم فلا يوادُّونكم، فإذا جاء الخوف عند ملاقاة العدوّ رأيتهم ينظرون إليك -أيها الرسول- تدور أعينهم من الجبن مثل دوران عيني من يعاني سكرات الموت، فإذا ذهب عنهم الخوف واطمأنوا آذوكم بالكلام بالسنة سليطة، أَشِحَّة على الغنائم يبحثون عنها، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات لم يؤمنوا حقًّا، فأبطل الله ثواب أعمالهم، وكان ذلك الإبطال يسيرًا على الله.
20 - يظنّ هؤلاء الجبناء أن الأحزاب المُتَأَلِّبة لقتال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقتال المؤمنين لن يذهبوا حتى يستأصلوا المؤمنين، وإن قدّر أن جاء الأحزاب مرة أخرى يودّ هؤلاء المنافقون أنهم خارجون من المدينة مع الأعراب، يسألون عن أخباركم: ماذا حدث لكم بعد قتال عدوّكم لكم؟ ولو كانوا فيكم -أيها المؤمنون- ما قاتلوا معكم إلا قليلًا، فلا تبالوا بهم، ولا تأسوا عليهم.
21 - لقد كان لكم فيما قاله رسول الله وقام به وفعله، قدوة حسنة، فقد حضر بنفسه الكريمة، وباشر الحرب، فكيف تبخلون بعد ذلك بأنفسكم عن نفسه؟ ولا يتأسَّى برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا من كان يرجو اليوم الآخر ويعمل له، وذكر الله ذكرًا كثيرًا، وأما الذي لا يرجو اليوم الآخر ولا يذكر الله كثيرًا فإنه لا يتأسَّى برسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
22 - ولما عاين المؤمنون الأحزاب المجتمعة لقتالهم قالوا: هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله من الابتلاء والمحن والنصر، وصدق الله ورسوله في هذا، فقد تحقق، وما زادتهم معاينتهم للأحزاب إلا إيمانًا بالله وانقيادًا له.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الآجال محددة؛ لا يُقَرِّبُها قتال، ولا يُبْعِدُها هروب منه.
• التثبيط عن الجهاد في سبيل الله شأن المنافقين دائمًا.
• الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قدوة المؤمنين في أقواله وأفعاله.
• الثقة بالله والانقياد له من صفات المؤمنين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (421)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

*

*23  - من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا الله، فوفوا بما عاهدوه عليه من الثبات والصبر  على الجهاد في سبيل الله، فمنهم من مات أو قتل في سبيل الله، ومنهم من  ينتظر الشهادة في سبيله، وما غير هؤلاء المؤمنون ما عاهدوا الله عليه مثل  ما فعله المنافقون بعهودهم.
24 - ليجزي الله الصادقين الذين وفوا بما عاهدوا الله عليه بصدقهم ووفائهم  بعهودهم، ويعذب المنافقين الناقضين لعهودهم إن شاء، بأن يميتهم قبل التوبة  من كفرهم، أو يتوب عليهم بأن يوفقهم للتوبة، وكان الله غفورًا لمن تاب من  ذنوبه، رحيمًا به.
25 - وردّ الله قريشًا وغطفان والذين معهم بكربهم وغمّهم لفوتهم ما أملوا،  لم يظفروا بما أرادوا من استئصال المؤمنين، وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال  معهم؛ بما أرسله من الريح وأنزله من الملائكة، وكان الله قويًّا عزيزًا لا  يغالبه أحد إلا غلبه وخذله.
26 - وأنزل الله الذين أعانوهم من اليهود من حصونهم التي كانوا يتحصنون  فيها من عدوهم، وألقى الخوف في نفوسهم، فريقًا تقتلونهم -أيها المؤمنون-  وفريقًا تأسرونهم.
26 - وملّكَكم الله بعد هلاكهِم أرضهم بما فيها من زروع ونخيل، وملّكَكم  منازلهم وأموالهم الأخرى، وملَّكَكم أرض خَيْبر التي لم تطؤوها بعد، لكنكم  ستطؤونها، وهذا وعد وبشرى للمؤمنين، وكان الله على كل شيء قديرًا، لا يعجزه  شيء.

28 - يا أيها النبي، قل لأزواجك حين طلبن منك التوسعة في النفقة ولم يكن  عندك ما توسع به عليهن: إن كنتنّ تُرِدْن الحياة الدنيا وما فيها من زينة،  فتعالين إليّ أمتعكنّ بما تُمَتَع به المطلقات، وأُطَلقكن طلاقًا لا إضرار  فيه ولا إيذاء.
29 - وإن كنتنّ تردن رضا الله ورضا رسوله، وتردن الجنة في الدار الآخرة،  فاصبرن على حالكنّ، فإن الله أعدّ لمن أحسنَ منكنّ بالصبر وحسن العشرة  أجرًا عظيمًا.
30 - يا نساء النبي، من يأت منكنّ بمعصية ظاهرة يُضَاعَف لها العذاب يوم  القيامة ضعفين لمكانتها ومنزلتها، ولصيانة جناب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -. وكانت تلك المضاعفة على الله سهلة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تزكية الله لأصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهو شرف عظيم لهم.
• عون الله ونصره لعباده من حيث لا يحتسبون إذا اتقوا الله.
• سوء عاقبة الغدر على اليهود الذين ساعدوا الأحزاب.
• اختيار أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رضا الله ورسوله دليل على قوة إيمانهنّ.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (422)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

*

*31  - ومن تدُم على طاعة الله ورسوله منكنّ، وتعمل عملًا صالحًا مرضًّا عند  الله -نعطها من الثواب ضعف غيرها من سائر النساء، وأعددنا لها في الآخرة  أجرًا كريمًا وهو الجنة.
32 - يانساء النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، لستنّ في الفضل والشرف مثل  سائر النساء، بل أنتنّ في الفضل والشرف بالمنزلة التي لا يصل إليها غيركنّ  إن امتثلتُنَّ أوامر الله واجتنبتُنَّ نواهيه، فلا تُلَيِّنَّ القول  وترَقِّقْن الصوت إذا تكلمتُنّ مع الأجانب من الرجال، فيطمع بسبب ذلك من في  قلبه مرض النفاق وشهوة الحرام، وقلن قولا بعيدًا من الريبة بأن يكون  جِدًّا لا هزلًا بقدر الحاجة.
33 - واثبتن في بيوتكنّ، فلا تخرجن منها لغير حاجة، ولا تُظْهِرن محاسنكنّ  صنيع من كنّ قبل الإسلام من النساء حيث كنّ يبدين ذلك استمالة للرجال،  وأدين الصلاة على أكمل وجه، وأعطين زكاة أموالكنّ، وأطعن الله ورسوله، إنما  يريد الله سبحانه أن يذهب عنكم الأذى والسوء، يا أزواج رسول الله ويا أهل  بيته، ويريد أن يطهّر نفوسكم؛ بتحليتها بفضائل الأخلاق، وتخليتها عن  رذائلها تطهيرًا كاملًا، لا يبقى بعده دَنَس.
24 - واذكرن ما يُقْرأ في بيوتكنّ من آيات الله المنزلة على رسوله، ومن  سُنَّة رسوله المطهرة، إن الله كان لطيفًا بكنّ حين امتنّ عليكنّ بأن  جعلكنّ في بيوت نبيِّه، خبيرًا بكنّ حين اصطفاكنّ أزواجًا لرسوله،  واختاركنّ أمهات لجميع المؤمنين من أمته.
25 - إن المتذللين لله بالطاعة والمتذللات، والمصدقين بالله والمصدقات،  والمطيعين والمطيعات لله، والصادقين والصادقات في إيمانهم وقولهم،  والصابرين والصابرات على الطاعات وعن المعاصي وعلى البلاء، والمتصدقين  والمتصدقات بأموالهم في الفرض والنفل، والصائمين والصائمات لله في الفرض  والنفل، والحافظين والحافظات فروجهم بسترها عن الكشف أمام من لا يحلّ له  النظر إليها، وبالبعد عن فاحشة الزنى ومقدماتها، والذاكرين والذاكرات اللهَ  بقلوبهم وألسنتهم كثيرًا سرا وعلانية - أعدّ الله لهم مغفرة منه لذنوبهم،  وأعدّ لهم ثوابًا عظيمًا يوم القيامة وهو الجنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من توجيهات القرآن للمرأة المسلمة: النهي عن الخضوع بالقول، والأمر بالمكث في البيوت إلا لحاجة، والنهي عن التبرج.
• فضل أهل بيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأزواجُه من أهل بيته.
• مبدأ التساوي بين الرجال والنساء قائم في العمل والجزاء إلا ما استثناه الشرع لكل منهما.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (423)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

*

*36  - ولا يصحّ لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا حكم الله ورسوله فيهم بأمر، أن يكون لهم  الاختيار في قَبوله أو رفضه، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل عن الصراط  المستقيم ضلالًا واضحًا.
37 - وإذ تقول -أيها الرسول- للذي أنعم الله عليه بنعمة الإسلام، وأنعمت  عليه أنت بالعتق -والمقصود زيد بن حارثة - رضي الله عنهما - حين جاءك  مشاورًا في شأن طلاق زوجته زينب بنت جحش- تقول له: أمسك عليك زوجتك ولا  تطلّقها، واتق الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وتكتم في نفسك -أيها  الرسول- ما أوحى الله به لك من زواجك بزينب خشية من الناس والله سيظهر طلاق  زيد لها ثم زواجك منها والله أولى أن تخشاه في هذا الأمر، فلما طابت نفس  زيد ورغب عنها وطلّقها زوجناكها؛ لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين إثم في التزوج  بزوجات أبنائهم بالتبني إذا طلقوهن وانقضت عدّتهنّ، وكان أمر الله مفعولًا  لا مانع منه، ولا حائل دونه.
38 - ما كان على النبي محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من إثم أو تضييق فيما  أحلّ الله من نكاح زوجة ابنه بالتبنِّي، وهو في ذلك يتبع سُنَّة الأنبياء  من قبله، فليس هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بدْعًا من الرسل في ذلك، وكان ما  يقضي الله به -من إتمام هذا الزواج وإبطال التبنِّي وليس للنبي فيه رأي أو  خيارٌ- قضاءً نافذًا لا مردّ له.
39 - هؤلاء الأنبياء الذين يبلغون رسالات الله المنزلة عليهم إلى أممهم،  ولا يخافون أحدًا إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى، فلا يلتفتون إلى ما يقوله غيرهم  عندما يفعلون ما أحلّ الله لهم، وكفى بالله حافظًا لأعمال عباده ليحاسبهم  عليها، ويجازيهم بها؛ إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًّا فشر.
40 - ما كان محمدٌ أبا أحد من رجالكم، فليس هو والد زيد حتى يحرم عليه نكاح  زوجته إذا طلقها، ولكنَّه رسول الله إلى الناس، وخاتم النبيين فلا نبي  بعده، وكان الله بكل شيء عليمًا، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أمر عباده.
41 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، اذكروا الله بقلوبكم وألسنتكم وجوارحكم ذكرًا كثيرًا.
42 - ونزهوه سبحانه بالتسبيح والتهليل أول النهار وآخره؛ لفضلهما.
43 - هو الذي يرحمكم ويثني عليكم، وتدعو لكم ملائكته ليخرجكم من ظلمات  الكفر إلى نور الإيمان، وكان بالمؤمنين رحيمًا؛ فلا يعذبهم إذا هم أطاعوه  فامتثلوا أمره واجتنبوا نهيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب استسلام المؤمن لحكم الله والانقياد له.
• اطلاع الله على ما في النفوس.
• من مناقب أم المؤمنين زينب بنت جحش: أنْ زوّجها الله من فوق سبع سماوات.
• فضل ذكر الله، خاصة وقت الصباح والمساء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (424)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة


* 

*44  - تحية المؤمنين يوم يلقون ربهم سلام وأمان من كل سوء، وأعدّ الله لهم  أجرًا كريمًا -وهو جنته- جزاءً لهم على طاعتهم له، وبعدهم عن معصيته.
45 - يا أيها النبي، إنا بعثناك إلى الناس شاهدًا عليهم بأن بلّغتهم ما  أُرسِلتَ به إليهم، ومبشرًا للمؤمنين منهم بما أعدّ الله لهم من الجنة،  ومخوّفًا الكافرين مما أعدّ لهم من عذابه.
46 - وبعثناك داعيًا إلى توحيد الله وطاعته بأمره، وبعثناك مصباحًا منيرًا يستنير به كل من يريد الهداية.
47 - وأخبِرِ المؤمنين بالله الذين يعملون بما شرعه لهم، بما يسرّهم أن لهم  من الله سبحانه فضلًا عظيمًا يشمل نصرهم في الدنيا وفوزهم في الآخرة بدخول  الجنة.
48 - ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين فيما يدعون إليه من الصد عن دين الله،  وأعرض عنهم، فلعل ذلك يكون أدعى لأن يؤمنوا بما جئتهم به، واعتمد على الله  في كل أمورك؛ ومنها النصر على أعدائك، وكفى بالله وكيلًا يعتمد عليه العباد  في جميع أمورهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
49 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، إذا عقدتم على  المؤمنات عقد نكاح، ثم طلقتموهن من قبل الدخول بهنّ فما لكم عليهن من عدة،  سواء كانت بالأقْراء أو الشهور؛ للعلم ببراءة أرحامهن بعدم البناء بهنّ،  ومتعوهنّ بأموالكم حسب وسعكم؛ جَبْرًا لخواطرهنّ المنكسرة بالطلاق، وخلّوا  سبيلهنّ ينطلقن إلى أهليهنّ دون إيذاء لهن.
50 - يا أيها النبي، إنا أبحنا لك أزواجك اللاتي أعطيتهنّ مهورهنّ، وأحللنا  لك ما ملكتَ من الإماء مما أفاء الله به عليك من السبايا، وأحللنا لك نكاح  بنات عمك، ونكاح بنات عماتك، ونكاح بنات خالك، ونكاح بنات خالاتك اللاتي  هاجرن معك من مكة إلى المدينة، وأحللنا لك أن تنكح امرأة مؤمنة وهبت نفسها  لك من غير مهر إن أردت أن تنكحها، ونكاح الهبة خاص به - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - لا يجوز لغيره من الأمة، قد علمنا ما أوجبناه على المؤمنين في شأن  زوجاتهم حيث لا يجوز لهم أن يتجاوزوا أربع نسوة، وما شرعناه لهم في شأن  إمائهم حيث إن لهم أن يستمتعوا بمن شاؤوا منهنّ دون تقييد بعدد، وأبحنا لك  ما أبحنا مما ذُكِر مما لم نبحه لغيرك؛ لئلا يكون عليك ضيق ومشقة، وكان  الله غفورًا لمن تاب من عباده، رحيمًا بهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصبر على الأذى من صفات الداعية الناجح.
• يُنْدَب للزوج أن يعطي مطلقته قبل الدخول بها بعض المال جبرًا لخاطرها.
• خصوصية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بجواز نكاح الهبة، وإن لم يحدث منه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (425)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

*

*51  - تؤخر -أيها الرسول- من تشاء تأخير قَسْمه من نسائك فلا تبيت معها، وتضم  إليك من تشاء منهن فتبيت معها، ومن طلبتَ أن تضمها ممن أخرتَهنَّ فلا إثم  عليك في ذلك، ذلك التخيير والتوسيع لك أقرب أن تقر به أعين نسائك، وأن  يرضين بما أعطيتهنّ جميعهنّ؛ لعلمهن أنك لم تترك واجبًا، ولم تبخل بحق،  والله يعلم ما في قلوبكم - أيها الرجال - من الميل إلى بعض النساء دون بعض،  وكان الله عليمًا بأعمال عباده، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، حليمًا لا يعاجلهم  بالعقوبة لعلهم يتوبون إليه.
52 - لا يجوز لك -أيها الرسول- أن تتزوج بنساء غير زوجاتك اللاتي هن في  عصمتك، ولا يحلّ لك أن تطلقهن، وتطلق بعضهنّ لتأخذ غيرهن من النساء، ولو  أعجبك حسن من تريد أن تتزوج بها من النساء غيرهن، لكن يجوز لك أن  تَتَسَرَّى بما ملكت يمينك من الإماء دون حصر في عدد محدد، وكان الله على  كل شيء حفيظًا. وهذا الحكم يدل على فضل أمهات المؤمنين، فقد مُنع طلاقهن  والزواج عليهن.
53 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرع لهم، لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي  إلا بعد أن يأذن لكم بدخولها بدعوتكم إلى طعام، ولا تطيلوا الجلوس تنتظرون  نضج الطعام، ولكن إذا دعيتم إلى طعام فادخلوا، فإذا أكلتم فانصرفوا، ولا  تمكثوا بعده يستأنس بعضكم بحديث بعض، إن ذلك المكث كان يؤذي النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فيستحيي أن يطلب منكم الانصراف، والله لا يستحيي أن يأمر  بالحق، فأمركم بالانصراف عنه حتى لا تؤذوه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالمكث،  وإذا طلبتم من زوجات النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حاجة مثل آنية ونحوها  فاطلبوا حاجتكم تلك من وراء ستر، ولا تطلبوها منهن مواجهة حتى لا تراهنّ  أعينكم؛ صونًا لهنّ؛ لمكانة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ذلكم الطلب  من وراء ستر أطهر لقلوبكم وأطهر لقلوبهنّ؛ حتى لا يتطرّق الشيطان إلى  قلوبكم وقلوبهن بالوسوسة وتزيين المنكر، وما ينبغي لكم -أيها المؤمنون- أن  تؤذوا رسول الله بالمكث للحديث، ولا أن تتزوجوا نساءه من بعد موته، فهنّ  أمهات المؤمنين، ولا يجوز لأحد أن يتزوج أمه، إن ذلكم الإيذاء- ومن صورة  نكاحكم نساءه من بعد موته، حرام ويعدُّ عند الله إثمًا عظيمًا.
54 - إن تظهروا شيئًا من أعمالكم أو تستروه في أنفسكم، فلن يخفى على الله  منه شيء، إن الله كان بكل شيء عليمًا، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم ولا من  غيرها، وسيجازيكم على أعمالكم إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًّا فشر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم مقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند ربه حتى عاتب الصحابة في المكث في بيته الذي كان يؤذيه.
• ثبوت صفتي العلم والحلم لله تعالى.
• الحياء من أخلاق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• صيانة مقام أمهات المؤمنين من زوجات النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (426)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

* 

*55  - لا إثم عليهنّ أن يراهنّ ويكلمهن دون حجاب: آباؤهنّ، وأولادهنّ،  وإخوانهن، وأبناء إخوانهنّ، وأبناء أخواتهنّ من النسب أو الرضاعة، ولا إثم  عليهنّ أن يكلمهنّ دون حجاب: النساء المؤمنات، وما ملكت أيمانهنّ، واتقين  الله -أيتها المؤمنات- فيما أمر به ونهى عنه سبحانه، فهو مُشاهِد لِمَا  يَظْهَرُ مِنكنَّ ويَصْدُرُ عنكن.
56 - إن الله يثني عند ملائكته على الرسول محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -،  وملائكته يدعون له، يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرع لعباده، صلوا  على الرسول وسلموا عليه تسليمًا.
ولما أمر الله بتعظيم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والصلاة عليه نهى عن إيذائه فقال:

57 - إن الله يؤذون الله ورسوله بالقول أو الفعل أبعدهم الله وطردهم من  رحاب رحمته في الدنيا وفي الآخرة، وأعدّ لهم في الآخرة عذابًا مُذلًّا  جزاءً لهم على ما اقترفوه من إيذاء رسول.
58 - والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالقول أو الفعل بغير ذنب اكتسبوه من  جناية توجب ذلك الإيذاء، فقد احتملوا كذبًا وإثمًا ظاهرًا.
59 - يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك، وقل لبناتك، وقل لنساء المؤمنين: يُرخِين  عليهنّ من الجلابيب التي يلبسنها حتى لا تنكشف منهن عورة أمام الأجانب من  الرجال؛ ذلك أقرب أن يُعرف أنّهنّ حرائر فلا يَتعرض لهنّ أحد بالإيذاء كما  يتعرض به للإيمان الله غفورًا لذنوب من تاب من عباده، رحيمًا به.
60 - لئن لم ينته المنافقون عن نفاقهم؛ بإضمارهم الكفر وإظهارهم الإسلام،  والذين في قلوبهم فجور بتعلقهم بشهواتهم، والذين يأتون بالأخبار الكاذبة في  المدينة ليفرقوا بين المؤمنين -: لنأمرنك -أيها الرسول- بمعاقبتهم،  ولنسلطنّك عليهم، ثم لا يُساكنونك في المدينة إلا قليلًا من الزمن؛  لإهلاكهم أو طردهم عنها بسبب إفسادهم في الأرض.
61 - مطرودين من رحمة الله، في أي مكان لُقُوا أخِذُوا وَقُتِّلُوا تقتيلًا؛ لنفاقهم ونشرهم الفساد في الأرض.
62 - هذه سُنَّة الله الجارية في المنافقين إذا أظهروا النفاق، وسُنَّة الله ثابتة لن تجد لها أبدًا تغييرًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• علوّ منزلة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند الله وملائكته.
• حرمة إيذاء المؤمنين دون سبب.
• النفاق سبب لنزول العذاب بصاحبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (427)*
*سورة الأحزاب**
مَدنيّة

*

*63  - يسألك المشركون -أيها الرسول- سؤال إنكار وتكذيب، ويسألك اليهود أيضًا؛  عن الساعة: متى وقتها؟ قل لهؤلاء: علم الساعة عند الله ليس عندي منه شيء،  وما يشعرك -أيها الرسول- أن الساعة تكون قريبة؟
64 - إن الله سبحانه طرد الكافرين من رحمته، وهيَّأ لهم يوم القيامة نارًا ملتهبة تنتظرهم.
65 - ماكثون في عذاب تلك النار المعدة لهم أبدًا، لا يجدون فيها وليًّا ينفعهم، ولا نصيرًا يدفع عنهم عذابها.
66 - يوم القيامة تقلّب وجوههم في نار جهنم، يقولون من شدة التحسر والندم:  يا ليتنا في حياتنا الدنيا كنا أطعنا الله بامتثال ما أمرنا به، واجتناب ما  نهانا عنه، وأطعنا الرسول فيما جاء به من ربه.
67 - جاء هؤلاء بحجة واهية باطلة فقالوا: ربنا إنا أطعنا رؤساءنا وكبراء أقوامنا، فأضلونا عن الصراط المستقيم.
68 - ربنا، اجعل لهؤلاء الرؤساء والكبراء الذين أضلونا عن الصراط المستقيم  ضِعْفَي ما جَعَلْتَ لنا من العذاب لإضلالهم إيانا، واطردهم من رحمتك طردًا  عظيمًا.
69 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه
لهم، لا تؤذوا رسولكم فتكونوا مثل الذين آذوا موسى كعيبهم له في جسده  فبرّأه الله مما قالوا، فتبين لهم سلامته مما قالوا فيه، وكان موسى عند  الله وجيهًا، لا يرد طلبه، , لا يخيب مسعاه.

70 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، اتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وقولوا قولًا صوابًا صدقًا.
71 - إنكم إن اتقيتم الله وقلتم قولًا صوابًا، أصلح لكم أعمالكم، وتقبلها  منكم، وَمَحَا عنكم ذنوبكم فلا يؤاخذكم بها، ومن يطع الله ورسوله فقد فاز  فوزًا عظيمًا لا يدانيه أي فوز، وهو الفوز برضا الله ودخول الجنة.
72 - إنا عرضنا التكاليف الشرعية، وما يحفظ من أموال وأسرار، على السماوات  وعلى الأرض وعلى الجبال، فامتنعن من حملها، وخفن من عاقبته، وحملها  الإنسان، إنه كان ظلومًا لنفسه، جهولًا بعاقبة حملها.
73 - حملها الإنسان بقدر من الله؛ ليعذب الله المنافقين من الرجال  والمنافقات من النساء، والمشركين من الرجال والمشركات من النساء؛ على  نفاقهم وشركهم بالله، وليتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات الذين أحسنوا حمل  أمانة التكاليف، وكان الله غفورًا لذنوب من تاب من عباده رحيمًا بهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اختصاص الله بعلم الساعة.
• تحميل الأتباع كُبَرَاءَهُم مسؤوليةَ إضلالهم لا يعفيهم هم من المسؤولية.
• شدة التحريم لإيذاء الأنبياء بالقول أو الفعل.
• عظم الأمانة التي تحمّلها الإنسان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (428)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

* 

*سورة سبأ
- مكية -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان مظاهر القدرة الإلهية على تبديل الأحوال، وأحوال الخلق في النعم بين الشكر والكفر.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - الحمد لله الذي له كل ما في السماوات وكل ما في الأرض، خلقًا وملكًا  وتدبيرًا، وله سبحانه الثناء في الآخرة، وهو الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره،  الخبير بأحوال عباد، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء.
2 - يعلم ما يدخل في الأرض من ماء ونبات، ويعلم ما يخرج منها من نبات  وغيره، ويعلم ما ينزل من السماء من المطر والملائكة والرزق، ويعلم ما يصعد  في السماء من الملائكة وأعمال عباده وأرواحهم، وهو الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين،  الغفور لذنوب من تاب إليه.
3 - وقال الذين كفروا بالله: لا تأتينا الساعة أبدًا، قل لهم -أيها  الرسول-: بلى والله، لتأتينكم الساعة التي تكذبون بها، لكن لا يعلم وَقْتَ  ذلك إلا الله، فهو سبحانه عالم ما غاب من الساعة وغيرها، لا يغيب عن علمه  سبحانه وزن أصغر نملة في السماوات ولا في الأرض، ولا يغيب عنه أصغر من ذلك  المذكور ولا أكبر، إلا هو مكتوب في كتاب واضح، وهو اللوح المحفوظ الذي كتب  فيه كل شيء كائن إلى يوم القيامة.
4 - أثبت الله ما أثبت في اللوح المحفوظ ليجزي الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا  الأعمال الصالحات، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات لهم من الله مغفرة لذنوبهم،  فلا يؤاخذهم بها، ولهم رزق كريم؛ وهو جنته يوم القيامة.
5 - والذين عملوا جاهدين لإبطال ما أنزل الله من آيات، فقالوا عنها: سحر،  وقالوا عن رسولنا: كاهن، ساحر، شاعر، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات لهم يوم  القيامة أسوأ عذاب وأشده.
6 - ويشهد علماء الصحابة ومن آمن من علماء أهل الكتاب أن الذي أنزله الله  إليك من الوحي هو الحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه، ويرشد إلى طريق العزيز الذي لا  يغلبه أحد، المحمود في الدنيا والآخرة.
7 - وقال الذين كفروا بالله لبعضهم؛ تعجّبًا وسخرية مما جاء به الرسول -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -: هل ندلكم على رجل يخبركم أنكم إذا متم وقطِّعتم  تقطيعًا أنكم ستبعثون بعد موتكم أحياء؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سعة علم الله سبحانه المحيط بكل شيء.
• فضل أهل العلم.
• إنكار المشركين لبعث الأجساد تَنكُّر لقدرة الله الذي خلقهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (429)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

* 

*8  - وقالوا: هل اختلق هذا الرجل على الله كذبًا فزعم ما زعم من بعثنا بعد  موتنا، أم هو مجنون يهذي بما لا حقيقة له؟ ليس الأمر كما زعم هؤلاء، بل  الحاصل أن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة هم في العذاب الشديد يوم القيامة، وفي  الضلال البعيد عن الحق في الدنيا.
9 - أفلم ير هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث ما بين أيديهم من الأرض، ويروا ما خلفهم  من السماء؟ إن نشأ خَسْف الأرض من تحت أقدامهم خسفناها من تحتهم، وإن نشأ  أن نسقط عليهم قِطَعًا من السماء لأسقطناها عليهم، إن في ذلك لعلامة قاطعة  لكل عبد كثير الرجوع إلى طاعة ربه يستدل بها على قدرة الله، فالقادر على  ذلك قادر على بعثكم بعد موتكم وتمزيق أجسامكم.
10 - ولقد أعطينا داود عليه السلام منا نبوة وملكًا، وقلنا للجبال: يا  جبال، رجِّعي مع داود التسبيح، وهكذا قلنا للطير، وصيّرنا له الحديد لينًا  ليصنع منه ما يشاء من أدوات.
11 - أن اعمل - يا داود - دروعًا واسعة تقي مقاتليك بأس عدوّهم، وصيّر  المسامير مناسبة للحِلَق فلا تجعلها دقيقة بحيث لا تستقرّ فيها، ولا غليظة  بحيث لا تدخل فيها، واعملوا عملًا صالحًا، إني بما تعملون بصير، لا يخفى  عليَّ من أعمالكم شيء، وسأجازيكم عليها.
12 - وسخرنا لسليمان بن داود عليه السلام الريح، تسير في الصباح مسافة شهر،  وتسير في المساء مسافة شهر، وسيلنا له عين النحاس ليصنع من النحاس ما  يشاء، وسخرنا له من الجن من يعمل بين يديه بأمر ربه، والذي يميل من الجن  عمَّا أمرناه به من العمل نُذِيقُه من عذاب النار الملتهبة.
13 - يعمل هؤلاء الجن لسليمان ما أراد من مساجد للصلاة ومن قصور، وما يشاء  من صور، وما يشاء من قصاع مثل حياض الماء الكبيرة، وقدور الطبخ الثابتات  فلا يُحرَّكْنَ لعِظَمِهِن، وقلنا لهم: اعملوا - يا آل داود - شكرَا لله  على ما أنعم به عليكم، وقليل من عبادي الشكور لي على ما أنعمت عليه.
14 - فلما حكمنا على سليمان بالموت ما أرشد الجن إلى أنه قد مات إلا حشرة  الأَرَضة تأكل عصاه التي كان متكئًا عليها، فلما سقط تبيَّنت الجن أنهم لا  يعلمون الغيب؛ إذ لو كانوا يعلمونه لما مكثوا في العذاب المذلّ لهم، وهو ما  كانوا عليه من الأعمال الشاقة التي يعملونها لسليمان عليه السلام ظنًّا  منهم أنه حيٌّ يراقبهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تكريم الله لنبيه داود بالنبوة والملك، وبتسخير الجبال والطير يسبحن بتسبيحه، وإلانة الحديد له.
• تكريم الله لنبيه سليمان عليه السلام بالنبوة والملك.
• اقتضاء النعم لشكر الله عليها.
• اختصاص الله بعلم الغيب، فلا أساس لما يُدَّعى من أن للجن أو غيرهم اطلاعًا على الغيب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (430)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

*

*

16 ولما ذكر الله ما أنعم به على داود وابنه سليمان عليه السلام، ذكر ما  أنعم به على أهل سبأ، إلا أن داود وسليمان عليهما السلام شَكَرَا اللهَ  وأهلَ سبأ كَفَرُوه، فقال:

15 - لقد كان لقبيلة سبأ في مسكنهم الذي كانوا يسكنون فيه علامة ظاهرة على  قدرة الله وإنعامه عليهم؛ وهي جنتان: إحداهما عن اليمين، والثانية عن  الشمال وقلنا لهم: كلوا من رزق ربكم، واشكروه على نعمه؛ هذه بلدة طيبة،  وهذا الله رب غفور يغفر ذنوب من تاب إليه.
16 - فأعرضوا عن شكر الله والإيمان برسله، فعاقبناهم بتبديل نعمهم نقمًا،  فأرسلنا عليهم سيلًا جارفًا خرّب سدهم وأغرق مزارعهم، وبذلنا هم  ببُسْتَانَيْهم بُسْتَانَين مُثْمرين بالثمر المر، وفيهما شجر الأثل غير  المثمر، وشيء قليل من السِّدْر.
17 - ذلك التبديل -الحاصل لما كانوا عليه من النعم- بسبب كفرهم وإعراضهم عن  شكر النعم، ولا نعاقب هذا العقاب الشديد إلا الجَحود لنعم الله الكفور به  سبحانه.
18 - وجعلنا بين أهل سبأ في اليمن وبين قرى الشام التي باركنا فيها قرى  متقاربة، وقدرنا فيها السير بحيث يسيرون من قرية إلى قرية دون مشقة حتى  يصلوا الشام، وقلنا لهم: سيروا فيها ما شئتم من ليل أو نهار في أمن من  العدو والجوع والعطش.
19 - فبطروا نعمة الله عليهم بتقريب المسافات، وقالوا: ربنا باعد بين  أسفارنا بإزالة تلك القرى حتى نذوق تعب الأسفار، وتظهر مزية ركائبنا،  وظلموا أنفسهم ببطرهم نعمة الله وإعراضهم عن شكره وحسدهم للفقراء منهم،  فصيّرناهم أحاديث يتحدث بها مَن بَعدَهم، وفرقناهم في البلاد كل تفريق،  بحيث لا يتواصلون فيما بينهم، إن في ذلك المذكور -من الإنعام على أهل سبأ  ثم الانتقام منهم لكفرهم وبطرهم- لعبرة لكل صَبَّار على طاعة الله وعن  معصيته وعلى البلاء، شكور لنعم الله عليه.
20 - ولقد حَقَّقَ عليهم إبليس ما ظنه من أنه يستطيع إغواءهم وإضلالهم عن  الحق، فاتبعوه في الكفر والضلال إلا طائفة من المؤمنين فإنهم خيبوا رجاءه  بعدم اتباعهم له.
21 - وما كان لإبليس عليهم من سلطان يقهرهم به على أن يضلوا، وإنما كان  يزين لهم ويغويهم، إلا أنا أذِنّا له في إغوائهم لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة وما  فيها من جزاء، ممن هو من الآخرة في شك، وربك -أيها الرسول- على كل شيء  حفيظ، يحفظ أعمال عباده، ويجازيهم عليها.
22 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: نادوا الذين زعمتم أنهم آلهة لكم  من دون الله ليجلبوا لكم النفع أو يكشفوا عنكم الضر، فهم لا يملكون وزن ذرة  في السماوات ولا في الأرض، وليس لهم شرك فيها مع الله، وليس لله من معين  يعينه، فهو غني عن الشركاء. وعن المعينين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الشكر يحفظ النعم، والجحود يسبب سلبها.
• الأمن من أعظم النعم التي يمتنّ الله بها على العباد.
• الإيمان الصحيح يعصم من اتباع إغواء الشيطان بإذن الله.
• ظهور إبطال أسباب الشرك ومداخله كالزعم بأن للأصنام مُلْكًا أو مشاركة لله، أو إعانة أو شفاعة عند الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (431)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

*

*23  - ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده سبحانه إلا لمن أذن له، والله لا يأذن في الشفاعة  إلا لمن ارتضى؛ لعظمته، ومن عظمته أنه إذا تكلم في السماء ضربت الملائكة  بأجنحتها خضعانًا لقوله حتى إذا كشف الفزع عن قلوبهم قالت الملائكة لجبريل:  ماذا قال ربكم؟ قال جبريل: قال الحق، وهو العلي بذاته وقهره، الكبير الذي  كل شيء دونه.
24 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: من يرزقكم من السماوات بإنزال  المطر، ومن الأرض بإنبات الثمرات والزروع والفواكه؟ قل: الله هو الذي  يرزقكم منها، وإنا أو إياكم - أيها المشركون - لعلى هداية أو في ضلال واضح  عن الطريق، فأحدنا لا محالة كذلك، ولا شك أن أهل الهدى هم المؤمنون، وأن  أهل الضلال هم المشركون.
25 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لا تسألون يوم القيامة، عن ذنوبنا التي ارتكبناها، ولا نُسْأل نحن عما كنتم تعملون.
36 - قل لهم: يجمع الله بيننا وبينكم يوم القيامة، ثم يقضي بيننا وبينكم  بالعدل، فيبين المُحِق مِن المُبْطِل وهو الحاكم الذي يحكم بالعدل، العليم  بما يحكم به.
37 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أروني الذين جعلتموهم لله شركاء تشركونهم معه  في العبادة، كلا، ليس الأمر كما تصورتم من أن له شركاء، بل هو الله العزيز  الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وقَدَرِه وتدبيره.
38 - وما بعثناك -أيها الرسول- إلا للناس عامة مبشرًا أهل التقوى بأن لهم  الجنة، ومُخَوِّفا أهل الكفر والفجور من النار، ولكن معظم الناس لا يعلمون  ذلك، فلو علموه لما كذبوك.
39 - ويقول المشركون مستعجلين بالعذاب الذي يخوفون منه: متى هذا الوعد بالعذاب إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه من أنه حق؟
30 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المستعجلين بالعذاب: لكم ميعاد يوم محدد؛ لا  تتأخرون عنه ساعة، ولا تتقدمون عنه ساعة، وهذا اليوم هو يوم القيامة.
31 - وقال الذين كفروا بالله: لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن الذي يزعم محمد أنه منزل  عليه، ولن نؤمن بالكتب السماوية السابقة، ولو ترى -أيها الرسول- إذ  الظالمون محبوسون عند ربهم يوم القيامة للحساب، يتراجعون الكلام بينهم،  يُلْقِي كل منهم المسؤولية واللوم على الآخر، يقول الأتباع الذين  استُضْعِفوا لسادتهم الذين استَضْعَفوهم في الدنيا: لولا أنكم أضللتمونا،  لكنا مؤمنين بالله وبرسله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التلطف بالمدعو حتى لا يلوذ بالعناد والمكابرة.
• صاحب الهدى مُسْتَعْل بالهدى مرتفع به، وصاحب الضلال منغمس فيه محتقر.
• شمول رسالة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للبشرية جمعاء، والجن كذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (432)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

* 

*32  - قال المتبوعون الذين استكبروا عن الحق للتابعين الذين استضعفوهم: أنحن  منعناكم عن الهدى الذي جاءكم به محمد؟! لا، بل كنتم ظلمة وأصحاب فساد  وإفساد.
32 - وقال المتبوعون الذين استضعفهم سادتهم لمتبوعيهم المستكبرين عن الحق:  بل صدّنا عن الهدى مكركم بنا بالليل والنهار حين كنتم تأمروننا بالكفر  بالله، وبعبادة مخلوقين من دونه. وأخفوا الندامة على ما كانوا عليه من  الكفر في الدنيا حين شاهدوا العذاب، وعلموا أنهم معذبون، وجعلنا الأصفاد في  أعناق الكافرين، يجزون هذا الجزاء إلا بما كانوا يعملونه في الدنيا من  عبادة غير الله وارتكاب المعاصي.
ولتسلية الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين كذبه قومه ذكّره الله بأن التكذيب هو دَيْدَن الأمم من قبله، فقال:

34 - وما بعثنا في قرية من القرى من رسول يخوّفهم عذاب الله إلا قال  المُنَعَّمُون فيها من أصحاب السلطان والجاه والمال: إنا بما بُعِثْتم به -  أيها الرسل - كافرون.
35 - وقال أصحاب الجاه هؤلاء مُتَبَجِّحين مفتخرين: نحن أكثر أموالًا وأكثر  أولادًا، وما زعمتم من أننا مُعَذَّبون كذب، فلسنا بمُعَذبين في الدنيا  ولا في الآخرة.
36 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المغرورين بما أوتوا من النعم: ربي سبحانه  وتعالى يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء اختبارًا له أيشكر أم يكفر، ويضيقه على من يشاء  ابتلاء له أيصبر أم يتسخط؟ ولكن معظم الناس لا يعلمون أن الله حكيم؛ لا  يقدِّر أمرًا إلا لحكمة بالغة؛ عَلِمَها مَن عَلِمها وجَهلَها مَن جهلها.
37 - وليست أموالكم ولا أولادكم التي تفتخرون بها هي التي تقودكم إلى رضوان  الله، لكن من آمن بالله وعمل عملًا صالحًا حاز الأجر المُضَاعَف؛ فالأموال  تقربه بإنفاقها في سبيل الله، والأولاد بدعائهم له، فأولئك المؤمنون  العاملون للصالحات لهم ثواب مضاعف لما عملوه من حسنات؛ وهم في المنازل  العليا من الجنة آمنون من كل ما يخافونه من العذاب والموت وانقطاع النعيم.
38 - والكفار الذين يبذلون غاية جهدهم في صرف الناس عن آياتنا ويسعون في تحقيق أهدافهم هؤلاء خاسرون في الدنيا مُعَذبون في الآخرة.
39 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إن ربي سبحانه وتعالى يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء من  عباده، ويضيقه على من يشاء منهم، وما أنفقتم من شيء في سبيل الله، فالله  سبحانه وتعالى يخلفه عليكم في الدنيا بإعطائكم ما هو خير منه، وفي الآخرة  بالثواب الجزيل، والله سبحانه هو خير الرازقين، فمن طلب الرزق فليلجأ إليه  سبحانه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تبرؤ الأتباع والمتبوعين بعضهم من بعض، لا يُعْفِي كلًّا من مسؤوليته.
• الترف مُبْعِد عن الإذعان للحق والانقياد له.
• المؤمن ينفعه ماله وولده، والكافر لا ينتفع بهما.
• الإنفاق في سبيل الله يؤدي إلى إخلاف المال في الدنيا، والجزاء الحسن في الآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (433)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

*

*40  - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم يحشرهم الله جميعًا، ثم يقول سبحانه للملائكة  تقريعًا للمشركين وتوبيخًا لهم: أهؤلاء كانوا يعبدونكم في الحياة الدنيا من  دون الله؟
41 - قال الملائكة: تنزهت وتقدست! أنت ولينا من دونهم، فلا موالاة بيننا  وبينهم، بل كان هؤلاء المشركون يعبدون الشياطين؛ يتمثلون لهم أنهم ملائكة  فيعبدونهم من دون الله، معظمهم بهم مؤمنون.
42 - يوم الحشر والحساب لا يملك المعبودون لمن عبدوهم في الدنيا من دون  الله نفعًا، ولا يملكون لهم ضرًّا، ونقول للذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالكفر  والمعاصي: ذوقوا عذاب النار التي كنتم تكذبون بها في الدنيا.
43 - وإذا تقرأ على هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين آياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا  واضحة لا لبس فيها قالوا: ما هذا الرجل الذي جاء بها إلا رجل يريد أن  يصرفكم عما كان عليه آباؤكم، وقالوا: ما هذا القرآن إلا كذب اختلقه على  الله، وقال الذين كفروا بالله للقرآن لما جاءهم من عند الله: ليس هذا إلا  سحرًا واضحًا، لتفريقه بين المرء وزوجه، والابن وأبيه.
44 - وما أعطيناهم من كتب يقرؤونها حتى ترشدهم أن هذا القرآن كذب اختلقه  محمد، وما أرسلنا إليهم قبل إرسالك -أيها الرسول- من رسول يخوّفهم من عذاب  الله.
45 - وكذبت الأمم السابقة مثل عاد وثمود وقوم لوط، وما وصل المشركون من  قومك إلى مِعْشار ما وصلت إليه الأمم السابقة من القوة والمَنَعَة والمال  والعدد، فكذب كل منهم رسوله، فما نفعهم ما أوتوا من المال والقوة والعدد،  فوقع بهم عذابي، فانظر -أيها الرسول- كيف كان إنكاري عليهم، وكيف كان عقابي  لهم.
46 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: إنما أشير إليكم وأنصحكم بخصلة  واحدة؛ هي أن تقوموا متجردين من الهوى لله سبحانه، اثنين اثنين أو منفردين،  ثم تتفكروا في سيرة صاحبكم، وما علمتم من عقله وصدقه وأمانته؛ لتتبينوا  أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليس به جنون، ما هو إلا محذر لكم بين يدي عذاب  شديد إن لم تتوبوا إلى الله من الشرك به.
47 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: ما سألتكم من ثواب أو أجر  على ما جئتكم به من الهدى والخير -على تقدير وجوده-، فهو لكم، ليس ثوابي  إلا على الله وحده، وهو سبحانه على كل شيء شهيد، فهو يشهد على أني بلغتكم،  ويشهد على أعمالكم، فيوفيكم جزاءها.
ولما بيَّن سبحانه الحجج على أهل الباطل والشرك بيَّن أن ذلك سُنَّته فقال:

48 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إن ربي يسلط الحق على الباطل فيبطله، وهو علَّام  الغيوب، لا يخفى عليه شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض، ولا تخفى عليه أعمال  عباده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التقليد الأعمى للآباء صارف عن الهداية.
• التفكر مع التجرد من الهوى وسيلة للوصول إلى القرار الصحيح، والفكر الصائب.
• الداعية إلى الله لا ينتظر الأجر من الناس، وإنما ينتظره من رب الناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (434)*
*سورة سبأ**
مَكيّة

* 

*49  - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: جاء الحق الذي هو الاسلام،  وزال الباطل الذي لا يبدو له أي أثر أو قوة ولا يعود إلى نفوذه.
50 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: إن ضللتُ عن الحق فيما  أبلغكم فضرر ضلالي قاصر علي، لا ينالكم منه شيء، وإن اهتديتُ إليه فبسبب ما  يوحيه إليَّ ربي سبحانه، إنه سميع لأقوال عباده، قريب لا يتعذر عليه سماع  ما أقول.
51 - ولو ترى -أيها الرسول- إذ فزع هؤلاء المكذبون لمَّا عاينوا العذاب يوم  القيامة، فلا مفر لهم منه، ولا ملجأ يلتجئون إليه، وأخذوا من مكان قريب  سهل التناول من أول وهلة، ترى ذلك لرأيت أمرًا عجبًا.
52 - وقالوا حين رأوا مصيرهم: آمنا بيوم القيامة، وكيف لهم تعاطي الايمان  وتناوله وقد بعد عنهم مكان قبول الإيمان بخروجهم من دار الدنيا التي هي دار  عمل لا جزاء، إلى الدار الآخرة التى هي دار جزاء لا عمل؟!
53 - وكيفت يحصل منهم الإيمان ويُقْبَل، وقد كفروا به في الحياة الدنيا،  ويرمون بالظن من جهة بعيدة عن إصابة الحق، فيقولون في الرسول - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -: ساحر، كاهن، شاعر؟!
54 - ومُنع هؤلاء المكذبون من الحصول على ما يشتهونه من ملذات الحياة، ومن  التوبة من الكفر والنجاة من النار، والعودة إلى الحياة الدنيا، كما فُعِل  بأمثالهم من الأمم المكذبة من قبلهم، إنهم كانوا في شك مما جاءت به الرسل  من توحيد الله والإيمان بالبعث، شك باعث على الكفر.
سورة فاطر
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
عرض مشاهد قدرة الله والإبداع في الخلق، وبواعث تعظيمه وخشيته والإيمان به وتذكر آلائه.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - الحمد لله خالق السماوات والأرض على غير مثال سابق، الذي جعل من  الملائكة رسلًا ينفذون أوامره القدرية، ومنهم من يبلغ الأنبياء الوحي،  وقوّاهم على أداء ما ائتمنهم عليه، فمنهم ذو جناحين وذو ثلاثة وذو أربعة،  يطير بها لتنفيذ ما أمر به، يزيد الله في الخلق ما يشاء من عضو أو حُسْن أو  صوت، إن الله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.

2 - إن مفاتيح كل شيء بيد الله؛ فما يفتح للناس من رزق وهداية وسعادة فلا  أحد يستطيع أن يمنعه، وما يمسكه من ذلك فلا أحد يستطيع إرساله من بعد  إمساكه له وهو العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره.

3 - يا أيها الناس، اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم بقلوبكم وألسنتكم، وبجوارحكم  بالعمل، هل لكم من خالق غير الله يرزقكم من السماء بما ينزله عليكم من  المطر، ويرزقكم من الأرض بما ينبته من الثمار والزروع؟ لا معبود بحق غيره،  فكيف بعد هذا تصرفون عن هذا الحق وتفترون على الله وتزعمون أن لله شركاء،  وهو الذي خلقكم ورزقكم؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشهد فزع الكفار يوم القيامة مشهد عظيم.
• محل نفع الإيمان في الدنيا؛ لأنها هي دار العمل.
• عظم خلق الملائكة يدل على عظمة خالقهم سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (435)*
*سورة* *فاطر****
مَكيّة

*

*4  - وإن يكذبك قومك -أيها الرسول- فاصبر، فلست أول رسول كذبه قومه، فقد كذبت  أمم من قبلك رسلهم مثل عاد وثمود وقوم لوط، وإلى الله وحده ترجع الأمور  كلها، فيُهلك المكذبين، وينصر رسله والمؤمنين.
5 - يا أيها الناس، إن ما وعد الله به -من البعث والجزاء يوم القيامة- حق  لا شك فيه، فلا تخدعنكم لَذَّاتُ الحياة الدنيا وشهواتها عن الاستعداد لهذا  اليوم بالعمل الصالح، ولا يخدعنكم الشيطان بتزيينه للباطل، والركون إلى  الحياة الدنيا.
6 - إن الشيطان لكم -أيها الناس- عدوّ دائم العداوة، فاتخذوه عدوَّا  بالتزام محاربته، إنما يدعو الشيطان أتباعه إلى الكفر بالله لتكون عاقبتهم  دخول النار الملتهبة يوم القيامة.
7 - الذين كفروا بالله اتباعًا للشيطان، لهم عذاب قوي، والذين آمنوا بالله  وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات لهم مغفرة من الله لذنوبهم، ولهم أجر عظيم منه وهو  الجنة.
8 - إن من حسّن له الشيطان عمله السيّئ فاعتقده هم حسنًا، ليس كمن زين له  الله الحق فاعتقده حقًّا، فإن الله يضل من يشاء، ويهدي من يشاء، لا مكره  له، فلا تُهْلِك -أيها الرسول- نفسك حزنًا على ضلال الضالين، إن الله  سبحانه عليم بما يصنعون، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء.
9 - والله الذي بعث الرياح فتحرك هذه الرياح سحابًا، فسقنا السحاب إلى بلد  لا نبات فيه، فأحيينا بمائه الأرض بعد جفافها بما أنبتناه فيها من النبات،  فكما أحيينا هذه الأرض بعد موتها بما أودعناه فيها من النبات، يكون بعث  الأموات يوم القيامة.
10 - من كان يريد العزة في الدنيا أو في الآخرة فلا يطلبها إلا من الله،  فللَّه وحده العزة فيهما، إليه يصعد ذكره الطيب، وعمل العباد الصالح يرفعه  إليه، والذين يدبرون المكايد السيئة - كمحاولة قتل الرسول - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لهم عذاب شديد، ومكر أولئك الكفار يبطل ويفسد، ولا يحقق لهم مقصدًا.
11 - والله هو الذي خلق أباكم آدم من تراب، ثم خلقكم من نطفة، ثم جعلكم  ذكورًا وإناثًا تتزاوجون بينكم، وما تحمل من أنثى جنينًا، ولا تضع ولدها  إلا بعلمه سبحانه، لا يغيب عنه من ذلك شيء، وما يزاد في عمر أحدٍ مِنْ خلقه  ولا ينقص منه إلا كان ذلك مسطورًا في اللوح المحفوظ، إن ذلك المذكور -من  خلقكم من تراب وخلقكم أطوارًا وكتابة أعماركم في اللوح المحفوظ- على الله  سهل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تسلية الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذكر أخبار الرسل مع أقوامهم.
• الاغترار بالدنيا سبب الإعراض عن الحق.
• اتخاذ الشيطان عدوًّا باتخاذ الأسباب المعينة على التحرز منه؛ من ذكر الله، وتلاوة القرآن، وفعل الطاعة، وترك المعاصي.
• ثبوت صفة العلو لله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (436)*
***سورة فاطر****
مَكيّة

*

*12  - ولا يتساوى البحران: أحدهما عذب شديد العذوبة، سهل شربه لعذوبته،  والثاني ملح مرّ لا يمكن شربه لشدة ملوحته، ومن كل من البحرين المذكورين  تأكلون لحمًا طريًّا هو السمك، وتستخرجون منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان تلبسونهما  زينة، وترى السفن -أيها الناظر- تشقُّ بجَرْيِها البحرَ مُقبلة ومدبرة،  لتطلبوا من فَضل الله بالتجارة، ولعلكم تشكرون الله على ما أنعم به عليكم  من نعمه الكثيرة.
13 - يُدْخِل الله الليل في النهار فيزيده طولًا، ويدخل النهار في الليل  فيزيده طولًا وسخّر سبحانه الشمس، وسخر القمر، كل منهما يجري لموعدٍ مقدر  يعلمه الله، وهو يوم القيامة، ذلك الذي يقدر ذلك كله ويجريه هو الله ربكم؛  له وحده الملك، والذين تعبدونهم من دونه من الأوثان ما يملكون قدر لفافة  نواة تمر، فكيف تعبدونهم من دوني؟!
14 - إن تدعوا معبوديكم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم، فهم جمادات لا حياة فيها ولا سمع  لها، ولو سمعوا دعاءكم -على سبيل التقدير- لما استجابوا لكم، ويوم القيامة  يتبرؤون من شرككم وعبادتكم إياهم، فلا أحد يخبرك -أيها الرسول- أصدق من  الله سبحانه.
15 - يا أيها الناس، أنتم المحتاجون إلى الله في كل شؤونكم، وفي كل  أحوالكم، والله هو الغني الذي لا يحتاج إليكم في شي، المحمود في الدنيا  والآخرة على ما يقدره لعباده.
16 - إن يشأ سبحانه أن يزيلكم بهلاك يهلككم به أزالكم، ويأت بخلق جديد بدلكم يعبدونه، لا يشركون به شيئًا.
17 - وما إزالتكم بإهلاككم، والإتيان بخلق جديد بدلكم؛ بممتنع على الله سبحانه وتعالى.
18 - ولا نحمل نفس مذنبة ذنب نفس مذنبة أخرى، بل كل نفس مذنبة تحمل ذنبها،  وإن تدع نفس مُثْقَلة بحمل ذنوبها مَنْ يحمل عنها شيئًا من ذنوبها لا  يُحْمل عنها من ذنوبها شيء، ولو كان المدعو قريبًا لها، إنما تخوّف -أيها  الرسول- من عذاب الله الذين يخافون ربهم بالغيب، وأتمّوا الصلاة على أكمل  وجوهها، فهم الذين ينتفعون بتخويفك، ومن تطهر من المعاصي -وأعظمها الشرك-  فإنما يتطهر لنفسه؛ لأن نفع ذلك عائد إليه، فالله غني عن طاعته، وإلى الله  الرجوع يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تسخير البحر، وتعاقب الليل والنهار، وتسخير الشمس والقمر: من نعم الله على الناس، لكن الناس تعتاد هذه النعم فتغفل عنها.
• سفه عقول المشركين حين يدعون أصنامًا لا تسمع ولا تعقل.
• الافتقار إلى الله صفة لازمة للبشر، والغنى صفة كمال لله.
• تزكية النفس عائدة إلى العبد؛ فهو يحفظها إن شاء أو يضيعها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (437)*
***سورة فاطر****
مَكيّة
*


*19 - وما يستوي الكافر والمؤمن في المنزلة، كما لا يستوي الأعمى والبصير.
20 - ولا يستوي الكفر والإيمان، كما لا تستوي الظلمات والنور.
21 - ولا تستوي الجنة والنار في آثارهما، كما لا يستوي الظل والريح الحارة.
22 - وما يستوي المؤمنون والكفار، كما لا يستوي الأحياء والأموات، إن الله  يُسْمِع من يشاء هدايته، وما أنت -أيها الرسول- بمُسْمِع الكفار الذين هم  مثل الموتى في القبور.
23 - ما أنت إلا منذر لهم من عذاب الله.
24 - إنا بعثناك -أيها الرسول- بالحق الذي لا مرية فيه، مبشرًا للمؤمنين  بما أعدّ الله لهم من الثواب الكريم، ومنذرًا للكافرين مما أعدّ لهم من  العذاب الأليم، وما من أمة من الأمم السابقة إلا سلف فيها رسول من عند الله  ينذرها من عذابه.
25 - وإن يكذبك قومك -أيها الرسول- فاصبر، فلست أول رسول كذبه قومه، فقد  كذبت الأمم السابقة لهؤلاء رسلَهم مثل عاد وثمود وقوم لوط، جاءتهم رسلهم من  عند الله بالحجج الواضحة الدالة على صدقهم، وجاءتهم رسلهم بالصحف،  وبالكتاب المنير لمن تدبره وتأمله.
26 - ومع ذلك كفروا بالله ورسله ولم يصدقوهم فيما جاؤوا به من عنده،  فأهلكتُ الذين كفروا، فتأمل -أيها الرسول- كيف كان إنكاري عليهم حيث  أهلكتهم.
27 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- أن الله سبحانه أنزل من السماء ماء المطر،  فأخرجنا بذلك الماء ثمرات مختلفًا ألوانها فيها الأحمر والأخضر والأصفر  وغيرها بعد أن سقينا أشجارها منه، ومن الجبال طرائق بيض وطرائق حمر، وطرائق  حالكة السواد.
28 - ومن الناس، ومن الدواب، ومن الأنعام (الإبل، والبقر، والغنم) مختلف  ألوانه مثل ذلك المذكور، إنما يعظم مقام الله تعالى ويخشاه العالمون به  سبحانه؛ لأنهم عرفوا صفاته وشرعه ودلائل قدرته، إن الله عزيز لا يغالبه  أحد، غفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده.
29 - إن الذين يقرؤون كتاب الله الذي أنزلناه على رسولنا ويعملون بما فيه،  وأتموا الصلاة على أحسن وجه، وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم على سبيل الزكاة وغيرها  خُفْيَةً وَجَهْرًا، يرجون بتلك الأعمال تجارة عند الله لن تكسد.
30 - ليوفيهم الله ثواب أعمالهم كاملة، ويزيدهم من فضله، فهو أهل لذلك، إنه  سبحانه غفور لذنوب المتصفين بهذه الصفات، شكور لأعمالهم الحسنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نفي التساوي بين الحق وأهله من جهة، وبين الباطل وأهله من جهة أخرى.
• كثرة عدد الرسل عليهم السلام قبل رسولنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دليل على رحمة الله وعناد الخلق.
• إهلاك المكذبين سُنَّة إلهية.
• صفات الإيمان تجارة رابحة، وصفات الكفر تجارة خاسرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (438)*
***سورة فاطر****
مَكيّة
*


*31  - والذي أوحيناه إليك -أيها الرسول- من الكتاب هو الحق الذي لا شك فيه،  الذي أنزله الله تصديقًا للكتب السابقة، إن الله لخبير بعباده بصير، فهو  يوحي إلى رسول كل أمة ما تحتاج إليه في زمانها.
32 - ثم أعطينا أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذين اخترناهم على الأمم  القرآن، فمنهم ظالم لنفسه بفعل المحرمات وترك الواجبات، ومنهم مقتصد بفعل  الواجبات وترك المحرمات، مع ترك بعض المستحبات وفعل بعض المكروهات، ومنهم  سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله، وذلك بفعل الواجبات والمستحبات وترك المحرمات  والمكروهات، ذلك المذكور -من الاختيار لهذه الأمة وإعطائها القرآن- هو  الفضل الكبير الذي لا يدانيه فضل.
33 - جنات إقامة يدخلها هؤلاء المصطَفَوْن، يلبسون فيها لؤلؤًا وأساور من ذهب، ولباسهم فيها حرير.
34 - وقالوا بعد دخولهم الجنة: الحمد لله الذي أزال عنا الحزن بسبب ما كنا  نخافه من دخول النار، إن ربنا لغفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده، شكور لهم على  طاعتهم.
35 - الذي أنزلَنا دار الإقامة -التي لا نقلة بعدها- من فضله، بحول منا ولا قوة، لا يصيبنا فيها تعب ولا عناء.
ولما ذكر الله جزاء المُصْطَفَين من عباده ذكر جزاء الأرذلين منهم وهم الكفار، فقال:

36 - والذين كفروا بالله لهم نار جهنم خالدين فيها، لا يُقْضَى عليهم  بالموت فيموتوا ويستريحوا من العذاب، ولا يُخَفَّف عنهم من عذاب جهنم شيء،  مثل هذا الجزاء نجزي يوم القيامة كل جحود لنعم ربه.
37 - وهم يصيحون فيها بأعلى أصواتهم يستغيثون قائلين: ربنا أخرجنا من النار  نعمل عملًا صالحًا مغايرًا لما كنا نعمل في الدنيا لننال رضاك، ونسلم من  عذابك، فيجيبهم الله: أَوَلم نجعلكم تعيشون عمرًا يتذكر فيه من يريد أن  يتذكر، فيتوب إلى الله ويعمل عملًا صالحًا، وجاءكم الرسول منذرًا لكم من  عذاب الله؟! فلا حجة لكم، ولا عذر بعد هذا كله، فذوقوا عذاب النار، فما  للظالمين لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي من نصير ينقذهم من عذاب الله أو يخففه  عنهم.
38 - إن الله عالم غيب السماوات والأرض، لا يفوته شيء منه، إنه عليم بما يخفيه عباده في صدورهم من الخير والشر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضل أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على سائر الأمم.
• تفاوت إيمان المؤمنين يعني تفاوت منزلتهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
• الوقت أمانة يجب حفظها، فمن ضيعها ندم حين لا ينفع الندم.
• إحاطة علم الله بكل شيء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (439)*
***سورة فاطر****
مَكيّة

* 

*39  - هو الذي جعل بعضكم -أيها الناس- يخلف في الأرض بعضًا ليختبركم كيف  تعملون، فمن كفر بالله وبما جاءت به الرسل فإثم كفره وعقابه عائد عليه، ولا  يضر كفرُهُ ربَّه، ولا يزيد الكفار كفرهم عند ربهم سبحانه إلا بغضًا  شديدًا، ولا يزيد الكفار كفرهم إلا خسارًا، حيث إنهم يخسرون ما كان أعد  الله لهم في الجنة لو آمنوا.
40 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أخبروني عن شركائكم الذين تعبدونهم  من دون الله، ماذا خلقوا من الأرض؟ أخلقوا جبالها؟ أخلقوا أنهارها؟ أخلقوا  دوابَّها؟ أم أنهم شركاء مع الله في خلق السماوات؟ أم أعطيناهم كتابًا فيه  حجة على صحة عبادتهم لشركائهم؟ لا شيء من ذلك حاصل، بل لا يَعِدُ الظالمون  لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي بعضهم بعضًا إلا خداعًا.
41 - إن الله سبحانه يمسك السماوات والأرض مانعًا إياهما من الزوال، ولئن  زالتا -على سبيل الفرض- فلا أحد يمسكهما عن الزوال من بعده سبحانه كان  حليمًا لا يعاجل بالعقوبة، غفورًا لذنوب من تاب من عباده.
42 - وأقسم هؤلاء الكفار المكذبون قَسَمًا مؤكدًا مغلظًا: لئن جاءه? رسول  من الله ينذرهم من عذابه ليكونن أكثر استقامة واتباعًا للحق من اليهود  والنصارى وغيرهم، فلما جاءهم محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مرسلًا من ربه  يخوفهم عذاب الله ما زادهم مجيئه إلا بُعْدًا عن الحق وتعلقًا بالباطل، فلم  يوفوا بما أقسموا عليه الأيمان المؤكدة من أن يكونوا أهدى ممن سبقوهم.
34 - وقَسَمهم بالله على ما أقسموا عليه ليس عن حسن نية وقصد سليم، بل  للاستكبار في الأرض والخداع للناس، ولا يحيط المكر السيئ إلا بأصحابه  الماكرين، فهل ينتظر هؤلاء المستكبرون الماكرون إلا سُنَّة الله الثابتة؛  وهي إهلاكهم كما أهلك أمثالهم من أسلافهم؟! فلن تجد لسُنَّة الله في إهلاك  المستكبرين تبديلًا بألا تقع عليهم، ولا تحويلًا بأن تقع على غيرهم؛ لأنها  سُنّة إلهية ثابتة.
44 - أفلم يَسِرْ مكذبوك من قريش في الأرض فيتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية الذين  كذبوا من الأمم قبلهم؟ ألم تكن نهايتهم نهاية سوء حيث أهلكهم الله، وكانوا  أشدّ قوة من قريش؟! وما كان الله ليفوته شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض، إنه  كان عليمًا بأعمال هؤلاء المكذبين، لا يغيب عنه من أعمالهم شيء ولا يفوته،  قديرًا على إهلاكهم متى شاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكفر سبب لمقت الله، وطريق للخسارة والشقاء.
• المشركون لا دليل لهم على شركهم من عقل ولا نقل.
• تدبير الظالم في تدميره عاجلًا أو آجلًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (440)*
***سورة فاطر****
مَكيّة

*


*45  - ولو يعجل الله العقوبة للناس بما عملوه من المعاصي، وما ارتكبوه من  الآثام، لأهلك جميع أهل الأرض في الحال وما يملكون من دواب وأموال، ولكنه  سبحانه يؤخرهم إلى أجل محدد في علمه وهو يوم القيامة، فإذا جاء يوم القيامة  فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرًا لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء، فيجازيهم على أعمالهم؛  إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًّا فشر.
سورة يس
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إثبات الرسالة والبعث ودلائلهما.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {يس} سبق الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - يقسم الله بالقرآن الذي أُحْكِمت آياته، والذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه.
3 - إنك -أيها الرسول- لمن الرسل الذين أرسلهم الله إلى عباده؛ ليأمروهم بتوحيده وعبادته وحده.
4 - 5 - على منهج مستقيم وشرع قويم. وهذا المنهج المستقيم والشرع القويم  منزل من ربك العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين.

6 - أنزلنا إليك ذلك لتخوف قومًا وتنذرهم، وهم العرب الذين لم يأتهم رسول  ينذرهم، فهم لاهون عن الإيمان والتوحيد، وكذلك شأن كل أمة انقطع عنها  الإنذار، تحتاج إلى من يذكرها من الرسل.
7 - لقد وجب العذاب من الله لأكثر هؤلاء، بعد أن بلغهم الحق من الله على  لسان رسوله فلم يؤمنوا به، وبقوا على كفرهم، فهم لا يؤمنون بالله ولا  برسوله , ولا يعملون بما جاءهم من الحق.
8 - ومثلهم في ذلك مثل من جُعِلَت أصفاد في أعناقهم، وجُمِعَت أيديهم مع  أعناقهم تحت مجامع لحاهم، فاضطروا إلى رفع رؤوسهم إلى السماء , فلا  يستطيعون خفضها، فهؤلاء مَغْلُولون عن الإيمان بالله فلا يذعنون له، ولا  يخفضون رؤوسهم من أجله.
9 - وجعلنا من بين أيديهم حاجزًا عن الحق، ومن خلفهم حاجزًا، وأغشينا  أبصارهم عن الحق فهم لا يبصرون إبصارًا ينتفعون به، حصل ذلك لهم بعد أن ظهر  عنادهم وإصرارهم على الكفر.
10 - سواء عند هؤلاء الكفار المعاندين للحق أَخَوَّفتهم - يا محمد - أم لم تخوِّفهم، فهم لا يؤمنون بما جئت به من عند الله.
11 - إن الذي ينتفع حقًّا بإنذارك من صدّق بهذا القرآن واتبع ما جاء فيه،  وخاف من ربه في الخلوة، حيث لا يراه غيره، فأخبر من هذه صفاتُه بما يسره من  محو الله لذنوبه ومغفرته لها، ومن ثواب عظيم ينتظره في الآخرة وهو دخول  الجنة.
12 - إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ببعثهم للحساب يوم القيامة، ونكتب ما قدموه في  حياتهم الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحة والسيئة، ونكتب ما كان لهم من أثر باق  بعد مماتهم صالحًا كان كالصدقة الجارية أو سيئًا كالكفر، وقد أحصينا كل شيء  في كتاب واضح؛ وهو اللوح المحفوظ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العناد مانع من الهداية إلى الحق.
• العمل بالقرآن وخشية الله من أسباب دخول الجنة.
• فضل الولد الصالح والصدقة الجارية وما شابههما على العبد المؤمن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (441)*
***سورة يس****
مَكيّة

*

*13 - واجعل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المكذبين المعاندين مثلًا يكون لهم عبرة، وهو قصة أهل القرية حين جاءتهم رسلهم.
14 - حين أرسلنا إليهم أولًا رسولين ليدعواهم إلى توحيد الله وعبادته،  فكذبوا هذين الرسولين، فقويناهما بإرسال رسول ثالث معهم، فقال الرسل  الثلاثة لأهل القرية: إنا -نحن الثلاثة- إليكم مرسلون؛ لندعوكم إلى توحيد  الله واتباع شرعه.
15 - قال أهل القرية للمرسلين: لستم إلا بشرًا مثلنا، فلا مزية لكم علينا،  وما أنزل الرحمن عليكم من وحي، ولستم إلا تكذبون على الله في دعواكم هذه.
16 - قال الرسل الثلاثة ردًّا على تكذيب أهل القرية: ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم - يا أهل القرية - لمرسلون من عنده، وكفى بذلك حجة لنا.
17 - وليس علينا إلا تبليغ ما أمرنا بتبليغه إليكم بوضوح، ولا نملك هدايتكم.
18 - قال أهل القرية للرسل: إنا تشاءمنا بكم، وإن لم تنتهوا عن دعوتنا إلى  التوحيد لنعاقبنكم بالرمي بالحجارة حتى الموت، ولينالنَّكم منا عذاب موجع.
19 - قال الرسل ردًّا عليهم: شؤمكم ملازم لكم بسبب كفركم بالله وترككم  اتباع رسله، أتتشاءمون إن ذكرناكم بالله؟ بل أنتم قوم تسرفون في ارتكاب  الكفر والمعاصي.
20 - وجاء من مكان بعيد من القرية رجل مسرع خوفًا على قومه من تكذيب الرسل  وتهديدهم بالقتل والإيذاء، قال: يا قوم، اتبعوا ما جاء به هؤلاء المرسلون.
21 - اتبعوا - يا قوم - من لا يطلب منكم على إبلاغ ما جاء به ثوابًا منكم،  وهم مهتدون فيما يبلغونه عن الله من وحيه، فمن كان كذلك فجدير بأن يتبع.
22 - هذا الرجل الناصح: وأي مانع يمنعني من عبادة الله الذي خلقني؟! وأي  مانع يمنعكم من عبادة ربكم الذي خلقكم، وإليه وحده ترجعون بالبعث للجزاء؟!
23 - أأتخِذُ من دون الله الذي خلقني معبودات بغير حق؟! إن يردني الرحمن  بسوء لا تغن عني شفاعة هذه المعبودات شيئًا فلا تملك لي نفعًا ولا ضرًّا،  ولا تستطيع أن تنقذني من السوء الذي أراده الله بي إن مت على الكفر.
24 - إني إذا اتخذتهم معبودات من دون الله لفي خطأ واضح حيث عبدت من لا يستحق العبادة، وتركت عبادة من يستحقها.
25 - إني -يا قوم- آمنت بربي وربكم جميعًا فاسمعوني، فلا أبالي بما  تهددونني به من القتل. فما كان من قومه إلا أن قتلوه، فأدخله الله الجنة.
26 - 27 - قيل تكريمًا له بعد استشهاده: ادخل الجنة، فلما دخلها وشاهد ما  فيها من النعيم قال متمنيًا: يا ليت قومي الذين كذبوني وقتلوني يعلمون بما  حصل لي من مغفرة الذنوب، وبما أكرمني به ربي؛ ليؤمنوا مثلما آمنت، وينالوا  جزاءً مثل جزائي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية القصص في الدعوة إلى الله.
• الطيرة والتشاؤم من أعمال الكفر.
• النصح لأهل الحق واجب.
• حب الخير للناس صفة من صفات أهل الإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (442)*
***سورة يس****
مَكيّة

*

*28  - وما احتجنا في إهلاك قومه الذين كذبوه وقتلوه إلى جند من الملائكة  ننزلهم من السماء، فأمرهم أيسر عندنا من ذلك، فقد قدرنا أن يكون هلاكهم  بصيحة من السماء، وليس بإنزال ملائكة العذاب.
29 - فما كانت قصة إهلاك قومه إلا صيحة واحدة
أرسلناها عليهم فإذا هم صَرْعَى لم تبق منهم باقية، مثلهم كنار كانت مشتعلة فانطفأت، فلم يبق لها أثر.

30 - يا ندامة العباد المكذبين وحسرتهم يوم القيامة حين يشاهدون العذاب؛  ذلك أنهم كانوا في الدنيا ما يأتيهم من رسول من عند الله إلا كانوا يسخرون  منه ويستهزئون به، فكان عاقبتهم الندامة يوم القيامة على ما فرطوا في جنب  الله.
31 - ألم ير هؤلاء المكذبون المستهزئون بالرسل عبرة فيمن سبقهم من الأمم؟  فقد ماتوا، ولن يرجعوا إلى الدنيا مرة أخرى، بل أفضوا إلى ما قدموا من  أعمال، وسيجازيهم الله عليها.
32 - وليس جميع الأمم دون استثناء إلا مُحْضرين عندنا يوم القيامة بعد بعثهم لنجازيهم على أعمالهم.
33 - وعلامة للمكذبين بالبعث أن البعث حق هذه الأرض اليابسة المجدبة أنزلنا  عليها المطر من السماء، فأنبتنا فيها من أصناف النبات وأخرجنا فيها من  أصناف الحبوب ليأكلها الناس، فالذي أحيا هذه الأرض بإنزال المطر وإخراج  النبات قادر على إحياء الموتى وبعثهم.
34 - وصيرنا في هذه الأرض التي أنزلنا عليها المطر بساتين من النخيل والعنب، وفجرنا فيها من عيون الماء ما يسقيها.
35 - ليأكل الناس من ثمار تلك البساتين ما أنعم الله به عليهم، ولم يكن لهم  سعي فيه، أفلا يشكرون الله على نعمه هذه بعبادته والإيمان برسله؟!
36 - تقدس الله وتعالى الذي أنشأ الأصناف من النبات والأشجار، ومن أَنْفُس  الناس حيث أنشأ الذكور والإناث، وما لا يعلم الناس من مخلوقات الله الأخرى  في البر والبحر وغيرهما.
37 - ودلالة للناس على توحيد الله أنا نذهب الضياء بذهاب النهار ومجيء  الليل حين ننزع النهار منه، ونأتي بالظلمة بعد ذهاب النهار، فإذا الناس  داخلون في ظلام.
38 - وعلامة لهم على وحدانية الله هذه الشمس التي تجري لمستقر يعلم الله  قَدْرَه لا تتجاوزه، ذلك التقدير تقدير العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، العليم  الذي لا يخفى عليه شيء من أمر مخلوقاته.
39 - وآية لهم دالة على توحيده سبحانه هذا القمر الذي قدرناه منازل كل  ليلة؛ يبدأ صغيرًا ثم يكبر ثم يصغر حتى يصير مثل عِذْق النخلة المُتَعرِّج  المُنْدَرِس في رقته وانحنائه وصفرته وقِدَمه.
40 - وآيات الشمس والقمر والليل والنهار مقدرة بتقدير الله، فلا تتجاوز ما  قدر لها، فلا الشمس يمكن أن تلحق بالقمر لتغيير مساره أو إذهاب نوره، ولا  الليل يمكنه أن يسبق النهار ويدخل عليه قبل انقضاء وقته، وكل هذه المخلوقات  المسخرة وغيرها من الكواكب والمجرات لها مساراتها الخاصة بها بتقدير الله  وحفظه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ما أهون الخلق على الله إذا عصوه، وما أكرمهم عليه إن أطاعوه.
• من الأدلة على البعث إحياء الأرض الهامدة بالنبات الأخضر، وإخراج الحَبِّ منه.
• من أدلة التوحيد: خلق المخلوقات في السماء والأرض وتسييرها بقدر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (443)*
***سورة يس****
مَكيّة
*


*41  - وعلامة لهم على وحدانية الله كذلك وإنعامه على عباده أنا حملنا من نجا  من الطوفان من ذرية آدم زمن نوح، في السفبنة المملوءة بمخلوقات الله، فقد  حمل الله فيها من كل جنس زوجين.
42 - وعلامة لهم على توحيده وإنعامه على عباده أنا خلقنا لهم من مثل سفينة نوح مراكب.
43 - ولو أردنا إغراقهم أغرقناهم، فلا مغيث يغيثهم إن أردنا إغراقهم، ولا منقذ ينقذهم إذا غرقوا بأمرنا وقضائنا.
44 - إلا أن نرحمهم بإنجائهم من الغرق وإعادتهم ليتمتعوا إلى أجل محدد لا يتجاوزونه، لعلهم يعتبرون فيؤمنوا.
45 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المشركين المعرضين عن الإيمان: احذروا ما تقدمون عليه  من أمر الآخرة وشدائدها، واحذروا الدنيا المُدْبِرَة رجاء أن يمن الله  عليكم برحمته؛ لم يمتثلوا لذلك، بل أعرضوا عنه غير مبالين به.
46 - وكلما جاءت هؤلاء المشركين المعاندين آياتُ الله على توحيده واستحقاقه للإفراد بالعبادة، كانوا مُعرِضين عنها غير معتبرين بها.
47 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المعاندين: ساعدوا الفقراء والمساكين من الأموال التي  رزقكم الله إياها، ردوا مستنكرين قائلين للذين آمنوا: أنطعم من لو يشاء  الله إطعامه لأطعمه؟! فنحن لا نخالف مشيئته، ما أنتم -أيها المؤمنون- إلا  في خطأ واضح وبُعْد عن الحق.
48 - ويقول الكفار المنكرون للبعث مكذبين به مستبعدين له: متى هذا البعث إن كنتم -أيها المؤمنون- صادقين في دعوى أنه واقع؟!
49 - ما ينتظر هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث المستبعدون له إلا النفخة الأولى حين  ينفخ في الصور، فتبغتهم هذه الصيحة وهم وفي مشاغلهم الدنيوية من بيع وشراء  وسقي ورعي وغيرها من مشاغل الدنيا.
50 - فلا يستطيعون عندما تفْجَؤُهم هذه الصيحة أن يوصي بعضهم بعضًا، ولا  يستطيعون الرجوع إلى منازلهم وأهليهم، بل يموتون وهم في مشاغلهم هذه.
51 - ونُفِخ في الصور النفخة الثانية للبعث، فإذا هم يخرجون جميعًا من قبورهم إلى ربهم يسرعون للحساب والجزاء.
52 - قال هؤلاء الكافرون المكذبون بالبعث نادمين: يا خسارتنا، مَن الذي  بعثنا من قبورنا؟! فيجابون عن سؤالهم: هذا ما وعد الله به فإنه لا بد واقع،  وصدق المرسلون فيما بلغوه عن ربهم من ذلك.
53 - ما كان أمر البعث من القبور إلا أثرًا عن نفخة ثانية في الصور، فإذا جميع المخلوقات مُحْضَرة عندنا يوم القيامة للحساب.
54 - يكون الحكم بالعدل في ذلك اليوم، فلا تظلمون -أيها العباد- شيئًا  بزيادة سيئاتكم أو نقصان حسناتكم، وإنما توفون جزاء كنتم تعملون في الحياة  الدنيا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من أساليب تربية الله لعباده أنه جعل بين أيديهم الآيات التي يستدلون بها على ما ينفعهم في دينهم ودنياهم.
• الله تعالى مكَّن العباد، وأعطاهم من القوة ما يقدرون به على فعل الأمر  واجتناب النهي، فإذا تركوا ما أمروا به، كان ذلك اختيارًا منهم.
• في يوم القيامة يتجلى لأهل الإيمان من رحمة ربهم ما لا يخطر على بالهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (444)*
***سورة يس****
مَكيّة

* 

*55  - إن أصحاب الجنة في يوم القيامة مشغولون عن التفكير في غيرهم؛ لما شاهدوه  من النعيم المقيم، والفوز العظيم، فهم يتفكهون في ذلك مسرورين.
56 - هم وأزواجهم يتنعمون على الأَسِرَّة تحت ظلال الجنة الوارفة.
57 - لهم فى الجنة أنواع من الفواكه الطيبة من العنب والتين والرمان، ولهم  كل ما يطلبون من الملاذ وأنواع النعيم، فما طلبوه من ذلك حاصل لهم.
58 - ولهم فوق هذا النعيم سلام حاصل لهم، قولًا من رب رحيم بهم، فإذا سلم  عليهم حصلت لهم السلامة من كل الوجوه، وحصلت لهم التحية التى لا تحية أعلى  منها.
59 - ويقال للشركين يوم القيامة: تميزوا عن المؤمنين، فلا يليق بهم أن يكونوا معكم؛ لتباين جزائكم مع جزائهم وصفاتكم مع صفاتهم.
60 - ألم أوصكم وآمركم على ألسنة رسلي وأقل لكم: يا بني آدم، لا تطيعوا  الشيطان بارتكاب أنواع الكفر والمعاصي، إن الشيطان لكم عدو واضح العداوة،  فكيف لعاقل أن يطيع عدوه الذي تظهر له عداوته؟!
61 - وأمرتكم -يا بني آدم- أن تعبدوني وحدي، ولا تشركوا بي شيئًا؛ فعبادتي  وحدي وطاعتي طريق مستقيم يؤدي إلى رضاي ودخول الجنة، لكنكم لم تمتثلوا ما  أوصيتكم وأمرتم به.
62 - ولقد أضل الشيطان منكم خلقًا كثيرًا، أفلم تكن لكم عقول تأمركم بطاعة  ربكم وعبادته وحده سبحانه، وتحذركم من طاعة الشيطان الذي هو عدو واضح  العداوة لكم؟!
63 - هذه هى جهنم التى توعدون بها في الدنيا على كفركم، وكانت غيبًا عنكم، وأما اليوم فها أنتم ترونها رأي العين.
64 - ادخلوها اليوم، وعانوا من حرها بسبب كفركم بالله في حياتكم الدنيا.
65 - اليوم نطبع على أفواههم فيصيرون خُرْسًا لا يتكلمون بإنكار ما كانوا  عليه من الكفر والمعاصي، وتكلمنا أيديهم بما عملت به فى الدنيا، وتشهد  أرجلهم بما كانوا يرتكبون من المعاصي ويمشون إليها.
66 - ولو نشاء إذهاب أبصارهم لأذهبناها فلم يبصروا، فتسابقوا إلى الصراط ليعبروا منه إلى الجنة، فبعيد أن يعبروا وقد ذهبت أبصارهم.
67 - ولو نشاء تغيير خلقهم وإقعادهم على أرجلهم لغيرنا خلفهم وأقعدناهم على  أرجلهم، فلا يستطيعون أن يبرحوا مكانهم، ولا يستطيعون ذهابًا إلى أمام،  ولا رجوعًا إلى وراء.
68 - ومن نمد في حياته من الناس بإطالة عمره نرجعه إلى مرحلة الضعف، أفلا  يتفكرون بعقولهم، ويدركون أن هذه الدار ليست دار بقاء ولا خلود، وأن الدار  الباقية هي دار الآخرة.
69 - وما علَّمنا محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الشعر، وما ينبغى له ذلك؛  لأنه ليس من طبعه، ولا تقتضيه جبلَّته، حتى يصح لكم ادعاء أنه شاعر، ليس  الذى علمناه إلا ذكرًا وقرآنًا واضحًا لمن تأمله.
70 - لينذر من كان حي القلب مستنير البصيرة، فهو الذي ينتفع به، ويحق  العذاب على الكافرين، لما قامت عليهم الحجة بإنزاله وبلوغ دعوته إليهم، فلم  يبق لهم عذر يعتذرون به.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهل الجنة مسرورون بكل ما تهواه النفوس وتلذه العيون ويتمناه المتمنون.
• ذو القلب هو الذي يزكو بالقرآن، ويزداد من العلم منه والعمل.
• أعضاء الإنسان تشهد عليه يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (445)*
***سورة يس****
مَكيّة

*

*71 - أَوَلم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم أنعامًا، فهم لأمر تلك الأنعام مالكون؛ يتصرفون فيها بما تقتضيه مصالحهم.
72 - وسخرناها لهم وجعلناها منقادة لهم، فعلى ظهور بعضها يركبون ويحملون أثقالهم، ومن لحوم بعضها يأكلون.
73 - ولهم فيها منافع غير ركوب ظهورها والأكل من لحومها؛ مثل أصوافها  وأوبارها وأشعارها وأثمانها؛ فمنها يصنعون فرشًا ولباسًا، ولهم فيها مشارب  حيث يشربون من ألبانها، أفلا يشكرون الله الذي منَّ عليهم بهذه النعم  وغيرها؟!
74 - واتخذ المشركون من دون الله آلهة يعبدونها رجاء أن تنصرهم فتنقذهم من عذاب الله.
75 - تلك الآلهة التي اتخذوها لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم ولا نصر من يعبدونهم  من دون الله، وهم وأصنامهم جميعًا مُحْضَرون في العذاب يتبرأ كل منهم من  الآخر.
76 - فلا يحزنك -أيها الرسول- قولهم: إنك لست مرسلًا، أو إنك شاعر، وغير  ذلك من بُهْتانهم. إنا نعلم ما يخفون من ذلك وما يظهرون، لا يخفى علينا منه  شيء، وسنجازيهم عليه.
77 - أَوَلم يفكر الإنسان الذي ينكر البعث بعد الموت أنا خلقناه من مني، ثم  مر بأطوار حتى ولد وتربَّى، ثم صار كثير الخصام والجدال؛ ألم ير ذلك  ليستدل به على إمكان وقوع البعث؟!
78 - غَفَل هذا الكافر وجَهِل حين استدل بالعظام البالية على استحالة البعث، فقال: من يعيدها؟ وغاب عنه خلقه هو من العدم.
79 - قل -يا محمد- مجيبًا إياه: يحيي هذه العظام البالية مَن خلقها أول  مرة، فمن خلقها أول مرة لا يعجز عن إعادة الحياة إليها، وهو سبحانه بكل خلق  عليم يخفى عليه منه شيء.
80 - الذي جعل لكم -أيها الناس- من الشجر الأخضر الرطب نارًا تستخرجونها  منه فإذا أنتم توقدون منه نارًا، فمن جمع بين ضدين -بين رطوبة ماء الشجر  الأخضر، والنار المشتعلة فيه- قادر لى إحياء الموتى.
81 - أوَليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض على ما فيهما من عظم بقادر على إحياء  الموتى بعد إماتتهم؟ بلى، إنه لقادر عليه، وهو الخلَّاق الذي خلق جميع  المخلوقات، العليم بها، فلا يخفى عليه منها شيء.
82 - إنما أمر الله وشأنه سبحانه أنه إذا أراد إيجاد شيء أن يقول له: كن،  فيكون ذلك الشيء الذي يريده، ومن ذلك ما يريده من الإحياء والإماتة والبعث  وغيرها.
83 - فتنزه الله وتقدس عما ينسبه إليه المشركون من العجز، فهو الذي له ملك  الأشياء كلها يتصرف فيها بما يشاء وبيده مفاتح كل شيء، وإليه وحده ترجعون  في الآخرة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من فضل الله ونعمته على الناس تذليل الأنعام لهم، وتسخيرها لمنافعهم المختلفة.
• وفرة الأَدلة العقلية على يوم القيامة وإعراض المشركين عنها.
• من صفات الله تعالى أن علمه تعالى محيط بجميع مخلوقاته في جميع أحوالها،  في جميع الأوقات، ويعلم ما تنقص الأرض من أجساد الأموات وما يبقى، ويعلم  الغيب والشهادة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (446)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة

**سورة الصافات
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تنزيه الله عما نسبه إليه المشركون، وإبطال مزاعمهم في الملائكة والجن.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم بالملائكة التي تصُفُّ في عبادتها مُتَراصَّة.
2 - وأقسم بالملائكة التى تزجر السحاب، وتسوقه إلى حيث يشاء الله له أن ينزل.
3 - وأقسم بالملائكة الذين يتلون كلاَم الله.
4 - إن معبودكم بحق -أيها الناس- لواحد لا شريك له، وهو الله.
5 - رب السماوات، ورب الأرض، ورب ما بينهما، ورب الشمس فى مطالعها ومغاربها طول السنة.
6 - إنا جمَّلنا أقرب السماوات إلى الأرض بزينة جميلة هى الكواكب التى هي في النظر كالجواهر المتلألئة.
7 - وحفظنا السماء الدنيا بالنجوم من كل شيطان متمرد خارج عن الطاعة؛ فيُرْمَى بها.
8 - لا يستطيع هؤلاء الشياطين أن يسمعوا الملائكة فى السماء إذا تكلموا بما  يوحيه إليهم ربهم من شرعه ولا من قدره، ويرمون بالشُّهُب من كل جانب.
9 - طردًا لهم وإبعادًا عن الاستماع إليهم، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب مؤلم دائم لا ينقطع.
10 - إلا من اختطف من الشياطين خَطْفة، وهي كلمة مما يتفاوض فيه الملائكة  ويدور بينهم مما لم يصل علمه إلى أهل الأرض، فيتبعه شهاب مضيء يحرقه، وربما  يلقي تلك الكلمة قبل أن يحرقه الشهاب إلى إخوانه فتصل إلى الكهان، فيكذبون  معها مئة كذبة.
11 - فاسأل -يا محمد- الكفار المنكرين للبعث: أهم أشد خلقًا وأقوى أجسامًا  وأعظم أعضاءً ممن خلقنا من السماوات والأرض والملائكة؟ إنا خلقناهم من طين  لَزِج، فكيف ينكرون البعث، وهم مخلوقون من خلق ضعيف وهو الطين اللزِج؟
12 - بل عجبتَ -يا محمد- من قدرة الله وتدبيره لشؤون خلقه، وعجبتَ من تكذيب  المشركين بالبعث، وهؤلاء المشركون من شدة تكذيبهم بالبعث يسخرون مما تقول  بشأنه.
13 - وإذا وُعظ هولاء بموعظة من المواعظ لم يتعظوا بها، ولم ينتفعوا؛ لما هم عليه من قساوة القلوب.
14 - وإذا شاهدوا آية من آيات النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الدالة على صدقه بالغوا فى السخرية والتعجب منها.
15 - وقالوا ما هذا الذي جاء به محمد إلا سحر واضح.
16 - فإذا متنا وصرنا ترابًا وعظامًا بالية متفتته أإنا لمبعوثون أحياء بعد ذلك؟! إن هذا لمستبعد.
17 - أَوَيُبعث آباؤنا الأولون الذين ماتوا قبلنا؟!
18 - قل -يا محمد- مجيبًا إياهم: نعم تبعثون بعد أن صرتم ترابًا وعظامًا  بالية، ويُبْعث آباؤكم الأولون، تُبْعثون جميعًا وأنتم صاغرون ذليلون.
19 - فإنما هي نفخة واحدة في الصور (النفخة الثانية) فإذا هم جميعًا ينظرون إلى أهوال يوم القيامة يترقبون ما يفعل الله بهم.
20 - وقال المشركون المكذبون بالبعث: يا هلاكنا هذا يوم الجزاء الذي يجازي فيه الله عباده على ما قدموا في حياتهم الدنيا من عمل.
21 - فيقال لهم: هذا يوم القضاء بين العباد الذي كنتم تنكرونه وتكذبون به في الدنيا.
22 - 23 - ويقال للملائكة في ذلك اليوم: اجمعوا المشركين الظالمين بشركهم  هم وأشباههم في الشرك والمُشايعون لهم في التكذيب، وما كانوا يعبدونه من  دون الله من الأصنام، فعرِّفوهم طريق النار ودلوهم عليها وسوقوهم إليها،  فإنها مصيرهم.
24 - واحبسوهم قبل إدخالهم النار للحساب، فهم مسؤولون، ثم بعد ذلك سوقوهم إلى النار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ] 
• تزيين السماء الدنيا بالكواكب لمنافع؛ منها: تحصيل الزينة، والحفظ من الشيطان المارد.
• إثبات الصراط؛ وهو جسر ممدود على متن جهنم يعبره أهل الجنة، وتزل به أقدام أهل النار.  *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (447)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة

* 

*25 - ويقال لهم توبيخًا لهم: ما بالكم لا ينصر بعضكم بعضًا كما كنتم في الدنيا تتناصرون، وتزعمون أن أصنامكم تنصركم؟!
26 - بل هم اليوم منقادون لأمر الله ذليلون، لا ينصر بعضهم بعضا لعجزهم وقلة حيلتهم.
27 - وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون ويتخاصمون حين لا ينفع التلاوم والتخاصم.
28 - قال الأتباع للمتبوعين: إنكم -يا كبراءنا- كنتم تأتوننا من جهة الدين  والحق فتزينون لنا الكفر والشرك بالله وارتكاب المعاصي، وتنفروننا من الحق  الذي جاءت به الرسل من عند الله.
29 - قال المتبوعون للأتباع: ليس الأمر -كما زعمتم- بل كنتم على الكفر ولم تكونوا مؤمنين، بل كنتم منكرين.
30 - وما كان لنا عليكم أيها الأتباع من تسلط بقهر أو غلبة حتى نوقعكم في  الكفر والشرك وارتكاب المعاصي، بل كنتم قومًا متجاوزين الحد في الكفر  والضلال.
31 - فوجب علينا وعليكم وعيد الله في قوله: {لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ  مِنْكَ وَمِمَّنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ} [ص: 85]، ومن ثمَّ فإنا  ذائقون -لا محالة- ما توعد به ربنا.
32 - فدعوناكم إلى الضلال والكفر، إنا كنا ضالين عن طريق الهدى.
33 - فإن الأتباع والمتبوعين في العذاب يوم القيامة مشتركون.
34 - إنا كما فعلنا بهؤلاء من إذاقتهم العذاب، نفعل بالمجرمين من غيرهم.
35 - إن هؤلاء المشركين كانوا إذا قيل لهم في الدنيا: لا إله إلا الله  للعمل بمقتضاها وترك ما يخالفها، رفضوا الاستجابة لذلك والإذعان له تكبرًا  عن الحق وترفعًا عليه.
36 - ويقولون محتجِّين لكفرهم: أنترك عبادة آلهتنا لقول شاعر مجنون؟! يعنون بقولهم هذا رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
37 - لقد أعظموا الفِرْية، فما كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  مجنونا ولا شاعرًا، بل جاء بالقرآن الداعي إلى توحيد الله واتباع رسوله،  وصدق المرسلين فيما جاؤوا به من عند الله من التوحيد وإثبات المعاد، ولم  يخالفهم في شيء.
38 - إنكم -أيها المشركون- لذائقو العذاب الموجع يوم القيامة بسبب كفركم وتكذيبكم للرسل.
39 - وما تجْزَون -أيها المشركون- إلا ما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من الكفر بالله وارتكاب المعاصي.
40 - لكن عباد الله المؤمنين الذين أخلصهم الله لعبادته، واخلصوا له العبادة، هم بمنجاة من هذا العذاب.
41 - أولئك العباد المخلصون لهم رزق يرزقهم الله إياه، معلوم في طيبه وحسنه ودوامه.
42 - ومن هذا الرزق أنهم يرزقون فواكه من أطيب ما يأكلونه ويشتهونه، وهم فوق ذلك مكرمون برفع الدرجات وبالنظر إلى وجه الله الكريم.
43 - كل ذلك ينالونه فى جنات النعيم المقيم الثابت الذي لا ينقطع ولا يزول.
44 - يتكئون على أسِرَّة متقابلين ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض.
45 - يدار عليهم بكؤوس الخمر التي هي في صفائها كالماء الجاري.
46 - بيضاء اللون يلتذ بشربها من يشربها لذة كاملة.
47 - ليست كخمر الدنيا، فليس فيها ما يُذْهِب العقول من السكر، ولا ينتاب متعاطيها صُداع، يَسْلَم لشاربها جسمه وعقله.
48 - وعندهم في الجنة نساء عفيفات، لا تمتد أبصارهن إلى غير أزواجهن، حسان العيون.
49 - كأنهن في بياض ألوانهن المشوبة بصفرة بيضُ طائر مصون لم تمسه الأيدي.
50 - فأقبل بعض أهل الجنة على بعض يتساءلون عن ماضيهم وما حدث لهم في الدنيا.
51 - قال قائل من هؤلاء المؤمنين: إني كان لي في الدنيا صاحب مُنْكِر للبعث.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سبب عذاب الكافرين: العمل المنكر؛ وهو الشرك والمعاصي.
• من نعيم أهل الجنة أنهم نعموا باجتماع بعضهم مع بعض، ومقابلة بعضهم مع بعض، وهذا من كمال السرور.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (448)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة

* 

*52 - يقول لي منكرًا وساخرًا: هل أنت -أيها الصديق- مِن المصدِّقين ببعث الأموات؟
53 - أإذا متنا وصرنا ترابًا وعظامًا نخرة أإنا لمبعوثون ومجازون على أعمالنا التي عملناها في الدنيا؟
54 - قال قرينه المؤمن لأصحابه من أهل الجنة: اطَّلعوا معي لنرى مصير ذلك القرين الذي كان ينكر البعث؟
55 - فاطلع هو فرأى قرينه في وسط جهنم.
56 - قال: تالله لقد قاربت -أيها القرين- أن تهلكني بدخول النار بدعوتك لي إلى الكفر وإنكار البعث.
57 - ولولا إنعام الله علي بالهداية للإيمان والتوفيق له، لكنت من المحضرين إلى العذاب مثلك.
ولما أنهى كلامه مع قرينه من أهل النار توجه إلى خطاب قرنائه من أهل الجنة فقال:
58 - فلسنا نحن -أصحاب الجنة- بميتين.
59 - غير موتتنا الأولى في الحياة الدنيا، بل نحن مخلدون في الجنة، ولسنا بمعذبين كما يعذب الكفار.
60 - إن هذا الذي جازانا به ربنا -من دخول الجنة والخلود فيها والسلامة من النار- لهو الظفر العظيم الذي لا ظفر يساويه.
61 - لمثل هذا الجزاء العظيم يجب أن يعمل العاملون، فإن هذا هو التجارة الرابحة.
62 - أذلك النعيم المذكور الذي أعده الله لعباده الذين أخلصهم لطاعته، خير  وأفضل مقامًا وكرامة، أم شجرة الزقوم الملعونة في القرآن التي هي طعام  الكفار الذي لا يسمن ولا يغنى من جوع؟!
63 - إنا صيَّرنا هذه الشجرة فتنة يفتتن بها الظالمون بالكفر والمعاصي، حيث قالوا: إن النار تأكل الشجر، فلا يمكن أن ينبت فيها.
64 - إن شجرة الزقوم شجرة خبيثة المَنْبَت، فهي شجرة تخرج في قعر الجحيم.
65 - ثمرها الخارج منها كريه المنظر كأنه رؤوس الشياطين، وقبح المنظر دليل على قبح المخبر، وهذا يعني أن ثمرها خبيث الطعم.
66 - فإن الكفار لآكلون من ثمرها المر القبيح، ومالئون منه بطونهم الخاوية.
67 - ثم إنهم بعد أكلهم منها لهم شراب خليط قبيح حار.
68 - ثم إن رجوعهم بعد ذلك لإلى عذاب الجحيم، فهم يتنقلون من عذاب إلى عذاب.
69 - إن هؤلاء الكفار وجدوا آباءهم ضالين طريق الهداية، فتأسوا بهم تقليدًا لا عن حجة.
70 - فهم يتبعون آثار آبائهم في الضلالة مسرعين.
71 - ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين، فليس قومك -أيها الرسول- أول من ضل من الأمم.
72 - ولقد أرسلنا فى تلك الأولى رسلًا يخوفونهم من عذاب الله، فكفروا.
73 - فانظر -أيها الرسول- كيف كانت نهاية الأقوام الذين أنذرتهم رسلهم فلم  يستجيبوا لهم، إن نهايتهم كانت دخول النار خالدين فيها بسبب كفرهم وتكذيبهم  لرسلهم.
74 - إلا من أخلصهم الله للإيمان به، فإنهم ناجون من العذاب الذي كان نهاية أولئك المكذبين الكافرين.
75 - ولقد دعانا نبينا نوح عليه السلام حين دعا على قومه الذين كذبوه، فلنعم المجيبون نحن، فقد سارعنا في إجابة دعائه عليهم.
76 - ولقد سلمناه وأهل بيته والمؤمنين معه من أذى قومه ومن الغرق بالطوفان العظيم المرسل على الكافرين من قومه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الظفر بنعيم الجنان هو الفوز الأعظم، ولمثل هذا العطاء والفضل ينبغي أن يعمل العاملون.
• إن طعام أهل النار هو الزقُّوم ذو الثمر المر الكريه الطعم والرائحة، العسير البلع، المؤلم الأكل.
• أجاب الله تعالى دعاء نوح عليه السلام بإهلاك قومه، والله نعم المقصود المجيب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (449)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة

* 

*77 - ونجينا أهله وأتباعه المؤمنين وحدهم، فقد أغرقنا غيرهم من قومه الكافرين.
78 - وأبقينا له في الأمم اللاحقة ثناءً حسنًا يثنون به عليه.
79 - أمان وسلام لنوح من أن يقال ليه سوء في الأمم اللاحقة، بل سيبقى له الثناء والذكر الحسن.
80 - إن مثل هذا الجزاء الذي جازينا به نوحًا عليه السلام نجزي المحسنين بعبادتهم وطاعتهم لله وحده.
81 - إن نوحًا من عبادنا المؤمنين العاملين بطاعة الله.
82 - ثم أغرقنا الباقبن بالطوفان الذي أرسلناه عليهم، فلم يبق منهم أحد.
83 - وإن إبراهيم من أهل دينه الذين وافقوه في الدعوة إلى توحيد الله.
84 - فاذكر حين جاء ربه بقلب سليم من الشرك ناصح في خلقه.
85 - حين قال لأبيه وقومه المشركين موبخًا لهم: ما الذي تعبدونه من دون الله؟!
86 - أآلهة مكذوبة تعبدونها من دون الله؟
87 - فما ظنكم -يا قوم- برب العالمين إذا لقيتموه وأنتم تعبدون غيره؟! وماذا ترونه صانعًا بكم؟!
88 - فنظر إبراهيم نظرة في النجوم يدبر مكيدة للتخلص من الخروج مع قومه.
89 - فقال متعللًا عن الخروج مع قومه إلى عيدهم: إني مريض.
90 - فتركوه وراءهم وذهبوا.
91 - فمال إلى آلهتهم التي يعبدونها من دون الله، فقال ساخرًا من آلهتهم: ألا تاكلون من الطعام الذي يصنعه المشركون لكم؟!
92 - ما شأنكم لا تتكلمون، ولا تجيبون من يسألكم؟! أمثل هذا يُعْبد من دون الله؟!
93 - فمال عليهم إبراهيم يضربهم بيده اليمنى ليكسرهم.
94 - فأقبل إليه عبَّاد هذه الأصنام يسرعون.
95 - فقابلهم إبراهيم بثبات، وقال لهم موبخًا إياهم: أتعبدون من دون الله ألهة أنتم الذين تنحتونها بأيديكم؟!
96 - والله سبحانه خلقكم أنتم، وخلق عملكم، ومن عملكم هذه الأصنام، فهو المستحق لأن يعبد وحده، ولا يشرك به غيره.
97 - فلما عجزوا عن مقارعته بالحجة لجؤوا إلى القوة، فتشاوروا فيما بينهم  فيما يفعلونه بإبراهيم، قالوا: ابنوا له بنيانًا، واملؤوه حطبًا وأضرموه،  ثم ارموه فيه.
98 - فأراد قوم إبراهيم لإبراهيم سوءًا بأن يهلكوه فيستريحوا منه، فصيرناهم الخاسرين حين جعلنا النار عليه بردًا وسلامًا.
99 - وقال إبراهيم: إني مهاجر إلى ربي تاركًا بلد قومي لأتمكنٍ من عبادته، سيدلني ربي على ما فيه الخير لي في الدنيا والآخرة.
100 - يارب، ارزقني ولدًا صالحا يكون لي عونا وعوضًا عن قومي في الغربة.
101 - فاستجبنا له دعوته فأخبرناه بما يسره، حيث بشرناه بولد يكبر، ويصير حليمًا، وهذا الولد هو إسماعيل عليه السلام.
102 - فلما شب إسماعيل، وأدرك سعيُه سعي أبيه رأى أبوه إبراهيم رؤيا، ورؤيا  الأنبياء وحي، قال إبراهيم مخبرًا ابنه عن فحوى هذه الرؤيا: يا بني، إني  رأيت في النوم أني أذبحك، فانظر ما ترى في ذلك، فأجاب إسماعيل أباه قائلًا:  يا أبي، افعل ما أمرك الله به من ذبحي، ستجدني من الصابرين الراضين بحكم  الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من مظاهر الإنعام على نوح: نجاة نوح ومن آمن معه، وجعل ذريته أصول البشر والأعراق والأجناس، وإبقاء الذكر الجميل والثناء الحسن.
• أفعال الإنسان يخلقها الله ويفعلها العبد باختياره.
• الذبيح بحسب دلالة هذه الآيات وترتيبها هو إسماعيل عليه السلام؛ لأنه  لمُبَشَّر به أولًا، وأما إسحاق عليه السلام فبُشِّر به بعد إسماعيل عليه  السلام.
• قول إسماعيل: {سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ} سبب لتوفيق الله له بالصبر؛ لأنه جعل الأمر لله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (450)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة

* 



*103 - فلما خضعا لله وانقادا له، وضع إبراهيم ابنه على جانب جبهته لينفذ ما أمر به من ذبحه.
104 - ونادينا إبراهيم وهو يَهُمُّ بتنفيذ أمر الله بذبح ابنه: أن يا إبراهيم.
105 - قد حققت الرؤيا التي رأيتها في منامك بعزمك على ذبح ابنك، إنا -كما  جزيناك بتخليصك من هذه المحنة العظيمة- نجزي المحسنين فنخلصهم من المحن  والشدائد.
106 - إن هذا لهو الاختبار الواضح، وقد نجح إبراهيم فيه.
107 - وفدينا إسماعيل بكبش عظيم بدلًا منه يذبح عنه.
108 - وأبقينا على إبراهيم ثناءً حسنًا في الأمم اللاحقة.
109 - تحية من الله له، ودعاءً بالسلامة من كل ضر وآفة.
110 - كما جازينا إبراهيم هذا الجزاء على طاعته نجازي المحسنين.
111 - إن إبراهيم من عبادنا المؤمنين الذين يفون بما تقتضيه العبودية لله.
112 - وبشرناه بولد آخر يصير نبيَّا وعبدًا صالحًا وهو إسحاق؛ جزاءً على طاعته لله في ذبح إسماعيل ولده الوحيد.
113 - وأنزلنا عليه وعلى ابنه إسحاق بركة منا، فأكثرنا لهما النعم، ومنها  تكثير ولدهما، ومن ذريتهما محسن بطاعته لربه، ومنهم ظالم لنفسه بالكفر  وارتكاب المعاصي واضح الظلم.
114 - ولقد مننا على موسى وأخيه هارون بالنبوة.
115 - وسلمناهما وقومهما بني إسرائيل من استعباد فرعون لهم ومن الغرق.
116 - ونصرناهم على فرعون وجنوده، فكانت الغلبة لهم على عدوهم.
117 - وأعطينا موسى وأخاه هارون التوراة كتابًا من عند الله واضحًا لا لبس فيه.
118 - وهدينا هما إلى الصراط المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه، وهو طريق دين الإسلام الموصلة إلى مرضاة الخالق سبحانه.
119 - وأبقينا عليهما ثناءً حسنًا وذكرًا طيبًا في الأمم اللاحقة.
120 - تحية من الله طيبة لهما وثناءً عليهما ودعاءً بالسلامة من كل مكروه.
121 - إنا كما جازينا موسى وهارون هذا الجزاء الحسن نجزي المحسنين بطاعتهم لربهم.
122 - إن موسى وهارون من عبادنا المؤمنين بالله العاملين بما شرع لهم.
123 - وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين من ربه، أنعم الله عليه بالنبوة والرسالة.
124 - إذ قال لقومه الذين أرسل إليهم من بني إسرائيل: يا قوم، ألا تتقون  الله؛ بامتثال أوامره، ومنها التوحيد، وباجتناب نواهيه، ومنها الشرك؟!
125 - أتعبدون من دون الله صنمكم بَعْلًا، وتتركون عبادة الله أحسن الخالقين؟!
126 - والله هو ربكم الذي خلقكم، وخلق آباءكم من قبل، فهو المستحق للعبادة، لا غيره من الأصنام التي لا تنفع ولا تضر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• قوله: {فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا} دليل على أن إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليه السلام كانا في غاية التسليم لأمر الله تعالى.
• من مقاصد الشرع تحرير العباد من عبودية البشر.
• الثناء الحسن والذكر الطيب من النعيم المعجل في الدنيا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (451)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة
*


*127 - فما كان من قومه إلا أن كذبوه، وبسبب تكذيبهم فهم مُحْضرون في العذاب.
128 - إلا من كان من قومه مؤمنًا مخلصًا لله في عبادته؛ فإنه ناج من الإحضار إلى العذاب.
129 - وأبقينا عليه ثناءً حسنًا وذكرًا طيبًا في الأمم اللاحقة.
130 - تحية من الله وثناءً على إلياس.
131 - إنا كما جازينا إلياس هذا الجزاء الحسن نجزي المحسنين من عبادنا المؤمنين.
132 - إن إلياس من عبادنا المؤمنين حقًّا الصادقين في إيمانهم بربهم.
133 - وإن لوطًا لمن رسل الله الذين أرسلهم إلى أقوامهم مبشرين ومنذرين.
134 - فاذكر حين سلمناه وأهله كلهم من العذاب المرسل على قومه.
135 - إلا زوجته، فقد كانت امرأة شملها عذاب قومها؛ لكونها كانت كافرة مثلهم.
136 - ثم أهلكنا الباقين من قومه ممن كذبوا به، ويصدقوا بما جاء به.
137 - وإنكم -يا أهل مكة- لتمرون على منازلهم فى أسفاركم إلى الشام في وقت الصباح.
138 - وتمرون عليها كذلك ليلًا، أفلا تعقلون، وتتعظون بما آل إليه أمرهم  بعد تكذيبهم وكفرهم وارتكابهم الفاحشة التي لم يسبقوا إليها؟!
139 - وإن عبدنا يونس لمن رسل الله الذين أرسلهم إلى أقوامهم مبشرين ومنذرين.
140 - حين فرَّ من قومه من غير إذن ربه، وركب سفينة مملوءة من الركاب والأمتعة.
141 - فأوشكت السفينة أن تغرق لامتلائها، فاقترع الركاب لِيُلْقُوا بعضهم؛  خوفًا من غرق السفينة بسبب كثرة الركاب، فكان يونس من هؤلاء المغلوبين،  فألقوه في البحر.
142 - فلما ألقوه في البحر أخذه الحوت، وابتلعه، وهو آت بما يُلام عليه؛ لذهابه إلى البحر بغير إذن ربه.
143 - فلولا أن يونس كان من الذاكرين الله كثيرًا قبل ما حل به , ولولا تسبيحه في بطن الحوت.
144 - لمكث في بطن الحوت إلى يوم القيامة بحيث يصير له قبرًا.
145 - فألقيناه من بطن الحوت بأرض خالية من الشجر والبناء، وهو ضعيف البدن لمكثه مدَّة في بطن الحوت.
146 - وأنبتنا عليه في تلك الأرض الخالية شجرة من القرع يستظل بها ويأكل منها.
147 - وأرسلناه إلى قومه وعددهم مئة ألف، بل يزيدون.
148 - فآمنوا وصدقوا بما جاء به، فمتعهم الله في حياتهم الدنيا إلى أن انقضت آجالهم المحددة لهم.
149 - فاسأل -يا محمد- المشركين سؤال إنكار: أتجعلون لله البنات اللاتي تكرهونهن، وتجعلون لكم البنين الذين تحبونهم؟! أي قسمة هذه؟!
150 - كيف زعموا أن الملائكة إناث، وهم لم يحضروا خلقهم، وما شاهدوه؟!
151 - ألا إن المشركين من كذبهم على الله وافترائهم عليه.
152 - لينسبون له الولد، وإنهم لكاذبون في دعواهم هذه.
153 - هل اختار الله لنفسه البنات اللاتي تكرهونهن على البنين الذين تحبونهم؟! كلا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سُنَّة الله التي لا تتبدل ولا تتغير: إنجاء المؤمنين وإهلاك الكافرين.
• ضرورة العظة والاعتبار بمصير الذين كذبوا الرسل حتى لا يحل بهم ما حل بغيرهم.
• جواز القُرْعة شرعًا لقوله تعالى: {فَسَاهَمَ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُدْحَضِينَ}.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (452)*
***سورة الصافات****
مَكيّة

*

*154 - ما لكم -أيها المشركون- تحكمون هذا الحكم الجائر حيث تجعلون لله البنات، وتجعلون لكم البنين؟!
155 - أفلا تتذكرون بطلان ما أنتم عليه من هذا الاعتقاد الفاسد؟! فإنكم لو تذكرتم لما قلتم هذا القول.
156 - أم لكم حجة جلية وبرهان واضح من كتاب بذلك أو رسول؟!
157 - فأتُوا بكتابكم الذي يحمل لكم الحجة على هذا إن كنتم صادقين فيما تدعونه.
158 - وجعل المشركون بين الله وبين الملائكة المستورين عنهم نسبًا حين  زعموا أن الملائكة بنات الله، ولقد علمت الملائكة أن الله سيحضر المشركين  للحساب.
159 - تنزه الله وتقدس عما يصفه به المشركون مما لا يليق به سبحانه من الولد والشريك وغير ذلك.
160 - إلا عباد الله المخلصين؛ فإنهم لا يصفون الله إلا بما يليق به سبحانه من صفات الجلال والكمال.
161 - فإنكم أنتم -أيها المشركون- وما تعبدون من دون الله.
162 - لستم بمضلين من أحد عن دين الحق.
163 - إلا من قضى الله عليه أنه من أصحاب النار، فإن الله ينفذ فيه قضاءه  فيكفر، ويدخل النار، أما أنتم ومعبوداتكم فلا قدرة لكم على ذلك.
164 - وقالت الملائكة مبينة عبوديتها لله، وبراءتها مما زعمه المشركون: وليس منا أحد إلا له مقام معلوم في عبادة الله وطاعته.
165 - 166 - وإنا- نحن الملائكة- لواقفون صفوفًا في عبادة الله وطاعته، وإنا لمنزهون الله عما لا يليق به من الصفات والنُّعوت.
167 - 170 - وإن المشركين من أهل مكة كانوا يقولون قبل بعثة محمد - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -: لو كان عندنا كتاب من كتب الأولين كالتوراة مثلا؛  لأخلصنا لله العبادة، وهم كاذبون في ذلك، فقد جاءهم محمد - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - بالقرآن فكفروا به، فسوف يعلمون ما ينتظرهم من العذاب الشديد يوم  القيامة.
171 - 173 - ولقد سبقت كلمتنا التي لا معقب لها ولا راد لرسلنا أنهم  منصورون على أعدائهم بما منَّ الله عليهم به من الحجة والقوة، وأن الغلبة  لجندنا الذين يقاتلون في سبيل الله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا.
174 - فأعرض -أيها الرسول- عن هؤلاء المشركين المعاندين إلى مدة يعلمها الله حتى يأتي وقت عذابهم.
175 - وأنظرهم حين ينزل بهم العذاب، فسيبصرون هم حين لا ينفعهم إبصار.
176 - أفيستعجل هؤلاء المشركون بعذاب الله؟!
177 - فإذا نزل عذاب الله بهم فبئس الصباح صباحهم.
178 - وأعرض -أيها الرسول- عنهم حتى يقضي الله بعذابهم.
179 - وانظر فسينظر هؤلاء ما يحل بهم من عذاب الله وعقابه.
180 - تنزه ربك -يا محمد- رب القوة، وتقدس عما يصفه به المشركون من صفات النقص.
181 - وتحية الله وثناؤه على رسله الكرام.
182 - والثناء كله لله سبحانه وتعالى، فهو المستحق له، وهو رب العالمين جميعًا، لا رب لهم سواه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سُنَّة الله نصر المرسلين وورثتهم بالحجة والغلبة، وفي الآيات بشارة عظيمة؛ لمن اتصف بأنه من جند الله، أنه غالب منصور.
• في الآيات دليل على بيان عجز المشركين وعجز آلهتهم عن إضلال أحد، وبشارة  لعباد الله المخلصين بأن الله بقدرته ينجيهم من إضلال الضالين المضلين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (453)*
***سورة ص****
مَكيّة

*

*سورة ص
مكية

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر المخاصمة بالباطل وعاقبتها.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {ص} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها من الحروف المقطعة في بداية سورة البقرة.  أقسم بالقرآن المشتمل على تذكير الناس بما ينفعهم في دنياهم وآخرتهم، ليس  الأمر كما يظنه المشركون من وجود شركاء مع الله.
2 - لكن الكافرين في حمية وتكبر عن توحيد الله، وفي خلاف مع محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعداوة له.
3 - كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون التي كذبت برسلها فنادوا مستغيثين عند  نزول العذاب عليهم، وليس الوقت وقت خلاص لهم من العذاب فتنفعهم الاستغاثة  منه.
4 - وتعجبوا حين جاءهم رسول من أنفسهم يخوفهم من عذاب الله إن استمروا على  كفرهم، وقال الكافرون حين شاهدوا البراهين على صدق ما جاء به محمد - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -: هذا رجل ساحر يسحر الناس، كذاب فيما يدعيه من أنه رسول  من الله يوحى إليه.
5 - أجعل هذا الرجل الآلهة المتعددة إلهًا واحدًا لا إله غيره؟! إن صنيعه هذا لغاية فى العجب.
6 - وانطلق أشرافهم وكبراؤهم قائلين لأتباعهم: امضوا على ما كنتم عليه، ولا  تدخلوا في دين محمد، واثبتوا على عبادة آلهتكم، إن ما دعاكم إليه محمد من  عبادة إله واحد شيء مُدَبِّر يريده هو ليعلو علينا ونكون له أتباعًا.
7 - ما سمعنا بما يدعونا إليه محمد من توحيد الله فيما وجدنا عليه آباءنا،  ولا في ملة عيسى عليه السلام، وما ذلك الذي سمعناه منه إلا كذب وافتراء.
8 - أيصح أن ينزل عليه القرآن من بيننا، ويخص به، ولا ينزل علينا ونحن  السادة الكبراء، بل هؤلاء المشركون في شك مما ينزل عليك من الوحي، ولمَّا  يذوقوا عذاب الله، فاغتروا بإمهالهم، ولو ذاقوه لما تجاسروا على الكفر  والشرك بالله والشك فيما يوحى إليك.
9 - أم عند هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين خزائن فضل ربك العزيز الذي لا يغالبه  أحد، الذي يعطي ما يريد لمن يريد، ومن خزائن فضله النبوة، فيعطيها من يشاء،  وليست هي لهم هُم حتى يمنحوها من شاؤوا ويمنعوها من أرادوا.
10 - أم لهم ملك السماوات وملك الأرض وملك ما فيهما؟ فيحق لهم أن يعطوا  ويمنعوا؟ إن كان هذا زعمهم فليأخذوا بالأسباب الموصلة إلى السماء ليتمكنوا  من الحكم بما أرادوا من منع أو إعطاء، ولن يستطيعوا ذلك.
11 - هؤلاء المكذبون بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جند مهزوم مثل من سبقه من الجنود التي كذبت رسلها.
12 - ليس هؤلاء المكذبون أول مكذب؛ فقد كذب قبلهم قوم نوح، وكذبت عاد، وكذب فرعون الذي كانت له أوتاد يعذب بها الناس.
13 - وكذبت ثمود، وكذب قوم لوط، وكذب قوم شعيب، أولئك هم الأحزاب الذين تحزبوا على تكذيب رسلهم والكفر بما جاؤوا به.
14 - ما كل أحد من هذه الأحزاب إلا وقع منه تكذيب الرسل، فحق عليهم عذاب الله وحل عليهم عقابه وإن تأخر إلى حين.
15 - وما ينتظر هؤلاء المكذبون بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا أن  يُنْفَخ في الصور النفخة الثانية التي لا رجوع فيها، فيقع عليهم العذاب إن  ماتوا على تكذيبهم به.
16 - وقالوا مستهزئين: يا ربنا، عجل لنا نصيبنا من العذاب في الحياة الدنيا قبل يوم القيامة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أقسم الله عز وجل بالقرآن العظيم، فالواجب تَلقِّيه بالإيمان والتصديق، والإقبال على استخراج معانيه.
• غلبت المقاييس المادية في أذهان المشركين برغبتهم نزول الوحي على السادة والكبراء.
• سبب إعراض الكفار عن الإيمان: التكبر والتجبر والاستعلاء عن اتباع الحق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (454)*
***سورة ص****
مَكيّة

*

*17  - اصبر -أيها الرسول- على ما يقوله هؤلاء المكذبون مما لا يرضيك، واذكر  عبدنا داود صاحب القوة على مقارعة أعدائه والصبر على طاعة الله، إنه كثير  الرجوع إلى الله بالتوبة، والعمل بما يرضيه.
18 - إنا سخرنا الجبال مع داود يسبحن بتسبيحه إذا سبح آخر النهار وأوله عند الإشراق.
20 - وقوينا ملكه بما وهبناه من الهيبة والقوة والنصر على أعدائه، وأعطيناه  النبوة والصواب في أموره، وأعطيناه البيان الشافي في كل قصد، والفصل في  الكلام والحكم.
21 - وهل جاءك -أيها الرسول- خبر المتخاصمَيْن حين عَلَوَا على داود عليه السلام مكان عبادته.
22 - إذ دخلا على داود فجأة فارتاع من دخولهما عليه فجاة بهذه الطريقة غير  المألوفة للدخول عليه، فلما تبين لهما ارتياعه قالا: لا تخف؛ فنحن خصمان  ظلم أحدنا الآخر، فاحكم بيننا بالعدل، ولا تَجُرْ علينا إذا حكمت بيننا،  وأرشدنا إلى سواء السبيل الذي هو سبيل الصواب.
23 - قال أحد الخصمين لداود عليه السلام: إن هذا الرجل أخي، له تسع وتسعون  نعجة، ولي نعجة واحدة، فطلب مني أن أعطيه إياها، وغلبني في الحجة.
24 - فحكم داود بينهما وقال مخاطبًا صاحب الدعوى: لقد ظلمك أخوك حين سألك  ضم نعجتك إلى نعاجه، وإن كثيرًا من الشركاء ليعتدي بعضهم على بعض بأخذ حقه  وعدم الإنصاف، إلا المؤمنين الذين يعملون الأعمال الصالحات فإنهم ينصفون  شركاءهم ولا يظلمونهم، والمتصفون بذلك قليل، وأيقن داود عليه السلام أنما  أوقعناه في فتنة بهذه الخصومة، فطلب المغفرة من ربه وسجد تقربًا إلى الله،  وتاب إليه. وهذا مَثَلٌ ضربه الله لما وقع لداود من فتنة في المرأة.
25 - فاستجبنا له فغفرنا له ذلك، وإنه عندنا لمن المقربين، وله حُسْن مصير في الآخرة.
26 - يا داود، إنا صيَّرناك خليفة في الأرض تنفذ الأحكام والقضايا الدينية  والدنيوية، فاقض بين الناس بالعدل، ولا تتبع الهوى في حكمك بين الناس؛ بأن  تميل مع أحد الخصمين لقرابة أو صداقة أو تميل عنه لعداوة، فيضلك الهوى عن  صراط الله المستقيم، إن الذين يضلون عن صراط الله المستقيم لهم عذاب قوي  بسبب نسيانهم يوم الحساب؛ إذ لو كانوا يذكرونه ويخافون منه لما مالوا مع  أهوائهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان فضائل نبي الله داود وما اختصه الله به من الآيات.
• الأنبياء -صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم- معصومون من الخطأ فيما يبلغون عن  الله تعالى؛ لأن مقصود الرسالة لا يحصل إلا بذلك، ولكن قد يجري منهم بعض  مقتضيات الطبيعة بنسيان أو غفلة عن حكم، ولكن الله يتداركهم ويبادرهم  بلطفه.
• استدل بعض العلماء بقوله تعالى: {وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْخُلَطَاءِ لَيَبْغِي بَعْضُهُمْ} على مشروعية الشركة بين اثنين وأكثر.
• ينبغي التزام الأدب في الدخول على أهل الفضل والمكانة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (455)*
***سورة ص****
مَكيّة

*

*27  - وما خلقنا السماء والأرض عبثًا، ذلك ظن الذين كفروا، فويل لهؤلاء  الكافرين الذين يظنون هذا الظن من عذاب النار يوم القيامة إذا ماتوا على ما  هم عليه من الكفر وظن السوء بالله.
28 - لن نجعل الذين آمنوا بالله واتبعوا رسوله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات مثل  المفسدين في الأرض بالكفر والمعاصي، ولا نجعل المتقين لربهم بامتثال  أوامره واجتناب نواهيه مثل الكافرين والمنافقين المنغمسين في المعاصي، إن  التسوية بينهما جَوْر لا يليق بالله سبحانه وتعالى، بل يجازي الله المؤمنين  الأتقياء بدخول الجنة، ويعاقب الكافرين الأشقياء بدخول النار؛ لأنهم لا  يستوون عند الله، فلا يستوي جزاؤهم عنده.
29 - إن هذا القرآن كتاب أنزلناه إليك كثير الخير والنفع، ليتدبر الناس  آياته ويتفكروا في معانيها، وليتعظ به أصحاب العقول الراجحة النيرة.
30 - ووهبنا لداود ابنه سليمان إنعامًا منا عليه وتفضلًا لتقر عينه به، نعم  العبد سليمان، إنه كثير التوبة والرجوع إلى الله والإنابة إليه.
31 - اذكر حين عرضت عليه عصرًا الخيول الأصيلة السريعة، تقف على ثلاث  قوائم، وترفع الرابعة، فلم تزل تُعْرض عليه تلك الخيول الأصيلة حتى غربت  الشمس.
32 - فقال سليمان: إني آثرت حب المال -ومنه هذه الخيل- على ذكر ربي حتى غابت الشمس وتأخرتُ عن صلاة العصر.
33 - ردوا علي هذه الخيل، فردوها عليه، فبدأ يضرب بالسيف سوقها وأعناقها.
34 - ولقد اختبرنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسي ملكه شيطانًا، متمثلًا بإنسان  تصرف في ملكه مدة قصيرة ثم رجع لسليمان ملكه وسلَّطه على الشياطين.
35 - قال سليمان: يا رب، اغفر لي ذنوبي، وأعطني ملكًا خاصًّا بي، لا يكون لأحد من الناس بعدي، إنك -يا رب- كثير العطاء، عظيم الجود.
36 - فاستجبنا له وذللنا له الريح تنقاد بأمره لينة، لا زعزعة فيها مع قوتها وسرعة جريها، تحمله حيث أراد.
37 - وذللنا له الشياطين يأتمرون بأمره، فمنهم البناؤون، ومنهم الغواصون الذين يغوصون في البحار، فيستخرجون الدار منها.
38 - ومن الشياطين مردة سُخروا له، فهم موثقون في الأغلال لا يستطيعون التحرك.
39 - يا سليمان، هذا عطاؤنا الذي أعطيناكه استجابة لما طلبت منا، فأعط من شئت، وامنع من شئت، فلن تحاسب في إعطاء أو منع.
40 - وإن سليمان عندنا لمن المقربين، وله حُسْن مرجع يرجع إليه وهو الجنة.
41 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- عبدنا أيوب حين دعا الله ربه: أني أصابني الشيطان بأمر متعب معذب.
42 - فقلنا له: اضرب برجلك الأرض، فضرب برجله الأرض، فنبع له منها ماء يشرب منه ويغتسل، فيذهب ما به من الضر والأذى.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الحث على تدبر القرآن.
• في الآيات دليل على أنه بحسب سلامة القلب وفطنة الإنسان يحصل له التذكر والانتفاع بالقرآن الكريم.
• في الآيات دليل على صحة القاعدة المشهورة: "من ترك شيئًا لله عوَّضه الله خيرًا منها".*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (456)*
***سورة ص****
مَكيّة

*

*43  - فاستجبنا له، فكشفنا ما به من ضر، وأعطيناه أهله، وزدناه عليهم مثلهم من  البنين والحفدة رحمة منا به، وجزاءً له على صبره، وليتذكر أصحاب العقول  الراجحة أن عاقبة الصبر الفرج والثواب.
44 - حين غضب أيوب على زوجته، فأقسم ليضربنها مئة جلدة، قلنا له: خذ -يا  أيوب- بيدك حزمة شَمَاريخ فاضربها بها إبرارًا لقسمك، ولا تحنث في قسمك  الذي أقسمته، فأخذ بحزمة شَمَاريخ فضربها بها، إنا وجدناه صابرًا على ما  ابتليناه به، نعم العبد هو، إنه كثير الرجوع والإنابة إلى الله.
45 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- عبادنا الذين اصطفينا هم ورسلنا الذين أرسلناهم:  إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب، فقد كانوا أصحاب قوة في طاعة الله وتلمَّس مرضاته،  وكانوا أصحاب بصيرة في الحق صادقة.
46 - إنا مننا عليهم بخاصة اختصصناهم بها، وهي إعمار قلوبهم بذكر الدار  الآخرة والاستعداد لها بالعمل الصالح ودعوة الناس إلى العمل لها.
47 - وإنهم عندنا لممن اصطفيناهم لطاعتنا وعبادتنا، واخترناهم لحمل رسالتنا وتبليغها للناس.
48 - واذكر -أيها النبي- إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، واذكر اليَسَعَ، واذكر ذا  الكِفْل، وأثن عليهم بأحسن ثناء، فهم أهل له، وكل هؤلاء من المختارين عند  الله المصطفَين.
49 - هذا ذكر لهؤلاء بالثناء الجميل في القرآن، وإن للمتقين بامتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه لمرجعًا حسنًا في الدار الآخرة.
50 - هذا المرجع الحسن هو جنات إقامة يدخلونها يوم القيامة، وقد فتحت لهم أبوابها احتفاء بهم.
51 - متكئين على الأرائك المزينة لهم، يطلبون من خدامهم أن يقدموا لهم ما  يشتهونه من الفواكه الكثيرة المتنوعة، ومن الشراب مما يشتهونه من خمر  وغيرها.
52 - وعندهم نساء قاصرات أطرافهن على أزواجهن، لا تتجاوزهم إلى غيرهم، وهن مستويات في السن.
53 - هذا ما توعدون -أيها المتقون- من الجزاء الطيب يوم القيامة على أعمالكم الصالحة التي كنتم تعملونها في الدنيا.
54 - إن هذا الذي ذكرنا من الجزاء لرزقنا نرزق به المتقين يوم القيامة، رزق مستمر، لا ينقطع ولا ينتهي.
55 - هذا الذي ذكرنا جزاء المتقين، وإن للمتجاوزين لحدود الله بالكفر  والمعاصي لجزاء مغايرًا لجزاء المتقين، فلهم شر مرجع يرجعون إليه يوم  القيامة.
56 - هذا الجزاء هو جهنم تحيط بهم، ويعانون حرها ولهيبها، لهم منها فراش، فبئس الفراش فراشهم.
57 - هذا العذاب ماء متناهي الحرارة، وصديد سائل من أجساد أصحاب النار المعذبين فيها، فليشربوه، فهو شرابهم الذي لا يروي من عطش.
58 - ولهم عذاب آخر من شكل هذا العذاب، فلهم عدة أصناف من العذاب يُعَذَّبون بها في الآخرة.
59 - وإذا دخل أهل النار وقع بينهم ما يقع بين الخصوم من الشتم، وتبرأ  بعضهم من بعض، فيقول بعضهم: هذه طائفة من أهل النار داخلة النار معكم،  فيجيبونهم: لا مرحبًا بهم إنهم مقاسون من عذاب النار مثل ما نقاسيه.
60 - قال فوج الأتباع لسادته المتبوعين: بل أنتم -أيها السادة المتبوعون-  لا مرحبًا بكم، فأنتم من تسببتم لنا بهذا العذاب الأليم بإضلالكم لنا  وإغوائكم، فبئس القرار هذا القرار، قرار الجميع الذي هو نار جهنم.
61 - قال الأتباع: يا ربنا، من أضلنا عن الهدى بعد إذ جاءنا فاجعل عذابه في النار عذابًا مضاعفًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من صبر على الضر فالله تعالى يثيبه ثوابًا عاجلًا وآجلًا، ويستجيب دعاءه إذا دعاه.
• في الآيات دليل على أن للزوج أن يضرب امرأته تأديبًا ضربًا غير مبرح؛ فأيوب عليه السلام حلف على ضرب امرأته ففعل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (457)*
***سورة ص****
مَكيّة

*

*62 - وقال المتكبرون الطغاة: ما لنا لا نرى معنا في النار رجالًا كنا نحسبهم في الدنيا من الأشقياء الذين يستحقون العذاب.
63 - أكانت سخريتنا واستهزاؤنا بهم خطأ فلم يستحقوا العذاب، أم أن  استهزاءنا بهم كان صوابًا، وقد دخلوا النار، ولم تقع عليهم أبصارنا؟!
64 - إن ذلك الذى ذكرنا لكم من تخاصم الكفار بينهم يوم القيامة لحَقٌّ لا مرية فيه ولا ريب.
65 - قل -يا محمد- للكفار من قومك: إنما أنا منذر لكم من عذاب الله أن  يوقعه عليكم بسبب كفركم به وتكذيبكم لرسله، وليس يوجد إله يستحق العبادة  إلا الله سبحانه، فهو المنفرد في عظمته وصفاته وأسمائه، وهو القهار الذي  قهر كل شيء، فكل شيء خاضع له.
66 - وهو رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب ما بينهما، وهو العزيز في ملكه الذي لا يغالبه أحد، وهو الغفار لذنوب التائبين من عباده.
67 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المكذبين: إن القرآن خبر ذو شأن عظيم.
68 - أنتم عن هذا الخبر العظيم الشأن معرضون، لا تلتفتون إليه.
69 - ليس لي من علم بما كان يدور من حديث بين الملائكة بشأن خلق آدم، لولا أن الله أوحى إليَّ وعلَّمني.
70 - إنما يوحي الله إليَّ ما يوحيه لأني نذير لكم من عذابه بين النذارة.
71 - اذكر حين قال ربك للملائكة: إني خالق بشرًا من طين وهو آدم عليه السلام.
72 - فإذا سويَّت خلقه، وعدلت صورته، ونفخت فيه من روحي، فاسجدوا له.
73 - فامتثل الملائكة أمر ربهم، فسجدوا جميعهم سجود تكريم، ولم يبق منهم أحد إلا سجد لآدم.
74 - إلا إبليس تكبر عن السجود وكان بتكبره على أمر ربه من الكافرين.
75 - قال الله: يا إبليس، أي شيء منعك من السجود لآدم الذي خلقته بيدي؟!  أمنعك من السجود التكبر، أم كنت من قبل ذا تكبر وعلو على ربك؟!
76 - قال إبليس: أنا خير من آدم، فقد خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين، وبزعمه أن النار أشرف عنصرًا من الطين.
77 - قال الله لإبليس: فاخرج من الجنة فإنك ملعون مشتوم.
78 - وإن عليك الطرد من الجنة إلى يوم الجزاء، وهو يوم القيامة.
79 - قال إبليس: فأمهلني ولا تمتني إلى يوم تبعث عبادك.
80 - قال الله: فإنك من المُمْهَلين.
81 - إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم المحدد لإهلاكك.
82 - قال إبليس: فأقسم بقدرتك وقهرك، لأضلنَّ بني آدم أجمعين.
83 - إلا من عصمته أنت من إضلالي وأخلصته لعبادتك وحدك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• القياس والاجتهاد مع وجود النص الواضح مسلك باطل.
• كفر إبليس كفر عناد وتكبر.
• من أخلصهم الله لعبادته من الخلق لا سبيل للشيطان عليهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (458)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

* 

*84 - قال الله تعالى: فالحق مني، والحق أقوله، لا أقول غيره.
85 - لأملأن يوم القيامة جهنم منك وممن تبعك في كفرك من بني آدم أجمعين.
86 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: ما أسألكم على ما أبلغكم من النصح  من جزاء، وما أنا من المتكلفين بالإتيان بزيادة على ما أمرت به.
87 - ليس القرآن إلا تذكيرًا للمكلفين من الإنس والجنِّ.
88 - ولتعلمُنَّ خبر هذا القرآن، وأنه صادق بعد وقت قريب حين تموتون.
سورة الزمر
مَكيَّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الدعوة للتوحيد والإخلاص، ونبذ الشرك، وعاقبة كلٍّ في الآخرة.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - تنزيل القرآن من الله العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتدبيره وشرعه، ليس مُنزلًا من غيره سبحانه.
2 - إنا أنزلنا إليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن مشتملًا على الحق، فأخباره كلها  صادقة وأحكامه جميعها عادلة، فاعبد الله موحدًا له، مخلصًا له التوحيد من  الشرك.
3 - ألا لله الدين الخالي من الشرك، والذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء من  الأوثان والطواغيت يعبدونهم من دون الله معتذرين عن عبادتهم لهم بقولهم: ما  نعبد هؤلاء إلا ليقربونا إلى الله منزلة، ويرفعوا حوائجنا إليه، ويشفعوا  لنا عنده؛ إن الله يحكم بين المؤمنين الموحدين وبين الكافرين المشركين يوم  القيامة، فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون من التوحيد، إن الله لا يوفِّق للهداية  إلى الحق من هو كاذب على الله ينسب له الشريك، كفور بنعم الله عليه.
4 - لو أراد الله اتخاذ ولد لاختار من خلقه ما يشاء، فجعله بمنزلة الولد،  تنزه وتقدس عما يقوله هؤلاء المشركون، هو الواحد في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله،  لا شريك له فيها، القهار لجميع خلقه.

5 - خلق السماوات والأرض لحكمة بالغة، لا عبثًا كما يقول الظالمون، يدخل  الليل على النهار، ويدخل النهار على الليل، فإذا جاء أحدهما غاب الآخر،  وذَلَّل الشمس، وذَلَّل القمر، كل منهما يجري لوقت مُقَدَّر هو انقضاء هذه  الحياة، ألا هو سبحانه العزيز الذي ينتقم من أعدائه، ولا يغالبه أحد،  الغفار لذنوب من تاب من عباده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الداعي إلى الله يحتسب الأجر من عنده، لا يريد من الناس أجرًا على ما يدعوهم إليه من الحق.
• التكلُّف ليس من الدين.
• التوسل إلى الله يكون بأسمائه وصفاته وبالإيمان وبالعمل الصالح لا غير.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (459)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

* 

*6  - خلقكم ربكم -أيها الناس- من نفس واحدة هي آدم، ثم خلق من آدم زوجه حواء،  وخلق لكم من الإبل والبقر والضأن والمعز ثمانية أنواع، من كل صنف خلق  ذكرًا وأنثى، ينشئكم سبحانه في بطون أمهاتكم طورًا بعد طور في ظلمات البطن  والرحم والمَشِيمة، ذلكم الذي يخلق ذلك كله هو الله ربكم، له وحده الملك،  لا معبود بحق غيره، فكيف تصرفون عن عبادته إلى عبادة من لا يخلق شيئًا وهم  يخلقون؟!
7 - إن تكفروا -أيها الناس- بربكم فإن الله غني عن إيمانكم، ولا يضرُّه  كفركم، وإنما ضرر كفركم عائد إليكم، ولا يرضى لعباده أن يكفروا به، ولا  يأمرهم بالكفر؛ لأن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر، وإن تشكروا الله على  نعمه وتؤمنوا به يَرْضَ شكركم، ويثبكم عليه، ولا تحمل نفس ذنب نفس أخرى, بل  كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة، ثم إلى ربكم وحده مرجعكم يوم القيامة، فيخبركم بما  كنتم تعملون في الدنيا، ويجازيكم على أعمالكم، إنه سبحانه عليم بما في  قلوب عباده، لا يخفى عليه شيء مما فيها.
8 - وإذا أصاب الكافرَ ضُرٌّ من مرض وفَقْد مال وخوف غرق دعا ربه سبحانه أن  يكشف عنه ما به من ضُرٍّ راجعًا إليه وحده، ثم إذا أعطاه نعمة بأن كشف عنه  الضر الذي أصابه ترك من كان يتضرع إليه من قبل وهو الله، وجعل لله شركاء  يعبدهم من دونه ليحرف غيره عن طريق الله الموصل إليه، قل -أيها الرسول- لمن  هذه حالة: استمتع بكفرك بقية عمرك، وهو زمن قليل، فإنك من أصحاب النار  الملازمين لها يوم القيامة ملازمة الصاحب صاحبه.
9 - أم من هو مطيع لله يقضي أوقات الليل ساجدًا لربه وقائمًا له، يخاف عذاب  الآخرة، ويأمل رحمة ربه خيرٌ، أم ذلك الكافر الذي يعبد الله في الشدة  ويكفر به في الرخاء، ويجعل مع الله شركاء؟! قل -أيها الرسول-: هل يستوي  الذين يعلمون ما أوجب الله عليهم بسبب معرفتهم بالله وأولئك الذين لا  يعلمون شيئًا من هذا؟! إنما يعرف الفرق بين هذين الفريقين أصحاب العقول  السليمة.
10 - قل -أيها الرسول- لعبادي الذين آمنوا بي وبرسلي: اتقوا ربكم بامتثال  أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، للذين أحسنوا منكم العمل في الدنيا حسنة في الدنيا  بالنصر والصحة والمال، وفي الآخرة بالجنة، وأرض الله واسعة، فهاجروا فيها  حتى تجدوا مكانًا تعبدون الله فيه، لا يمنعكم مانع، إنما يُعْطَى الصابرون  ثوابهم يوم القيامة دون عدٍّ ولا مقدار لكثرته وتنوعه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• رعاية الله للإنسان في بطن أمه.
• ثبوت صفة الغنى وصفة الرضا لله.
• تعرَّف الكافر إلى الله في الشدة وتنكَّره له في الرخاء، دليل على تخبطه واضطرابه.
• الخوف والرجاء صفتان من صفات أهل الإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (460)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

* 

*11 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إني أمرني الله أن أعبده وحده مخلصًا له العبادة.
12 - وأمرني أن أكون أول من أسلم له وانقاد من هذه الأمة.
13 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إني أخاف إن عصيت الله ولم أطعه عذاب يوم عظيم، وهو يوم القيامة.
14 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إني أعبد الله وحده مخلصًا له العبادة، لا أعبد معه غيره.
15 - فاعبدوا أنتم -أيها المشركون- ما شئتم من دونه من الأوثان (والأمر  للتهديد)، قل -أيها الرسول-: إن الخاسرين حقًّا هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم،  وخسروا أهليهم، فلم يلقوهم لمفارقتهم لهم بانفرادهم بدخول الجنة، أو  بدخولهم معهم النار، فلن يلتقوا أبدًا، ألا ذلك حقا هو الخسران الواضح الذي  لا لبس فيه.
16 - لهم من فوقهم دخان ولهب وحر، ومن تحتهم دخان ولهب وحر، ذلك المذكور من  العذاب يخوِّف الله به عباده، يا عبادي، فاتقوني بامتثال أوامري واجتناب  نواهيَّ.
ولما ذكر الله أحوال المجرمين، ذكر أحوال عباده الصالحين فقال:

17 - والذين اجتنبوا عبادة الأوثان، وكل ما يُعبد من دون الله، ورجعوا إلى  الله بالتوبة؛ لهم البشرى بالجنة عند الموت، وفي القبر، ويوم القيامة، فبشر  -أيها الرسول- عبادي.
18 - الذين يستمعون القول ويميزون بين الحسن منه والقبيح، فيتبعون أحسن  القول لما فيه من النفع، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم الذين وفقهم الله  للهداية، وأولئك هم أصحاب العقول السليمة.
19 - من وجبت عليه كلمة العذاب لاستمراره في كفره وضلاله، فلا حيلة لك  -أيها الرسول- في هدايته، وتوفيقه، أفأنت -أيها الرسول- تستطيع إنقاذ من  هذه صفته من النار؟!
20 - لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم؛ بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، لهم منازل  عالية، بعضها فوق بعض، تجري من تحتها الأنهار، وعدهم الله بذلك وعدًا،  والله لا يخلف الميعاد.
21 - إنكم تعلمون بالمشاهدة أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء المطر، فأدخله في  عيونٍ ومجارٍ، ثم يخرج بهذا الماء زرعًا مختلف الألوان، ثم ييبس الزرع،  فتراه -أيها المشاهد- مُصْفَرَّ اللون بعد أن كان مُخْضَرًّا، ثم يجعله بعد  يبسه متكسِّرًا متهشمًا، إن في ذلك المذكور لتذكيرًا لأصحاب القلوب الحية.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إخلاص العبادة لله شرط في قبولها.
• المعاصي توجب عذاب الله وغضبه.
• هداية التوفيق إلى الإيمان بيد الله، وليست بيد الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (461)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

* 

*22 - أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام، فاهتدى إليه، فهو على بصيرة من ربه، مثل من قسا قلبه عن ذكر الله؟! لا يستويان أبدًا، فالنجاة للمهتدين، والخسران لمن قست قلوبهم عن ذكر الله، أولئك في ضلال واضح عن الحق.
23 - الله نزَّل على رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - القرآن الذي هو أحسن حديث، أنزله متشابهًا يشبه بعضه بعضًا في الصدق والحسن والائتلاف وعدم الخلاف، تتعدد فيه القصص والأحكام، الوعد والوعيد، وصفات أهل الحق، وصفات أهل الباطل وغير ذلك، تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم إذا سمعوا ما فيه من الوعيد والتهديد، ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله إذا سمعوا ما فيه من الرجاء والبشارات، ذلك المذكور من القرآن وتأثيره هداية الله يهدي بها من يشاء، ومن يخذله الله، ولم يوفقه للهداية، فليس له من هاد يهديه.
24 - أيستوى هذا الذي هداه ووفقه في الدنيا وأدخله الجنة في الآخرة، ومن كفر ومات على كفره فأدخله النار مغلول اليدين والرجلين، لا يستطيع أن يتقي النار إلا بوجهه المُكَب عليه؟! وقيل للظالمين لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي على سبيل التوبيخ: ذوقوا ما كنتم تكسبون من الكفر والمعاصي، فهذا جزاؤكم.
25 - كذبت الأمم التي كانت قبل هؤلاء المشركين، فجاءهم العذاب فجأة من حيث لا يُحسُّون به فيستعدون له بالتوبة.
26 - فأذاقهم الله بذلك العذاب الخزي والعار والفضيحة في الحياة الدنيا، وإن عذابَ الآخرة الذي ينتظرهم أعظم وأشدَّ لو كانوا يعلمون.
27 - ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنواع الأمثال في الخير والشر، والحق والباطل، والإيمان والكفر وغير ذلك؛ رجاء أن يعتبروا بما ضربناه منها، فيعملوا بالحق، ويتركوا الباطل.
28 - جعلناه قرآنا بلسان عربي، لا اعوجاج فيه ولا انحراف ولا لَبْس، رجاء أن يتقوا الله؛ باتباع أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
29 - ضرب الله مثلًا للمشرك والموحد رجلًا مملوكًا لشركاء متنازعين؛ إن أرضى بعضهم أغضب بعضًا، فهو في حيرة واضطراب، ورجلًا خالصًا لرجل، وحده يملكه، ويعرف مراده فهو في طمأنينة وهدوء بال، لا يستوي هذان الرجلان. الحمد لله، بل معظمهم لا يعلمون، فلذلك يشركون مع الله غيره.
30 - إنك -أيها الرسول- ميت، وإنهم ميتون لا محالة.
31 - ثم إنكم -أيها الناس- يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون فيما تتنازعون فيه، فيتبيَّن المحق من المبطل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهل الإيمان والتقوى هم الذين يخشعون لسماع القرآن، وأهل المعاصي والخذلان هم الذين لا ينتفعون به.
• التكذيب بما جاءت به الرسل سبب نزول العذاب إما في الدنيا أو الآخرة أو فيهما معًا.
• لم يترك القرآن شيئًا من أمر الدنيا والآخرة إلا بيَّنه، إما إجمالًا أو تفصيلًا، وضرب له الأمثال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (462)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

* 

*32 - ولا أحد أظلم ممن نسب إلى الله ما لا يليق به؛ من الشريك والزوجة والولد، ولا أحد أظلم ممن كذَّب بالوحي الذي جاء به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أليس في النار مأوى ومسكن للكافرين بالله، وبما جاء به رسوله؟! بلى، إن لهم لمأوى ومسكنًا فيها.
ولما ذكر الله الكاذب المكذِّب ذكر الصادق المُصَدِّق، فقال:

33 - والذي جاء بالصدق في أقواله وأفعاله من الأنبياء وغيرهم، وصدَّق به مؤمنًا، وعمل بمقتضاه، أولئك هم المتقون حقًّا، الذين يمتثلون أمر ربهم، ويجتنبون نهيه.
34 - لهم ما يشاؤون عند ربهم من الملذات الدائمة، ذلك جزاء المحسنين أعمالهم مع خالقهم ومع عبيده.
35 - ليمحو الله عنهم أسوأ الذي كانوا يعملونه من المعاصي في الدنيا؛ لتوبتهم منها، وإنابتهم إلى ربهم، ويجزيهم ثوابهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون من الصالحات.
36 - أليس الله بكافٍ عبده محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أَمْر دينه ودنيا دافِع عدوَّه عنه؟! بلى، إنه لكافيه، ويخوفونك -أيها الرسول- من جهلهم وسفاهتهم، من الأصنام التي يعبدونها من دون الله أن تنالك بسوء، ومن يخذله الله ولم يوفقه للهداية فما له من هاد يهديه ويوفقه.
37 - ومن يوفقه الله للهداية فلا مضلَّ يستطيع إضلاله، أليس الله بعزيز لا يغالبه أحد، ذي انتقام ممن يكفر به ويعصيه؟! بلى إنه لعزيز ذو انتقام.
38 - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركين: من خلق السماوات والأرض؟ ليقولنَّ: خلقهن الله، قل لهم إظهارًا لعجز آلهتهم: أخبروني عن هذه الأصنام التي تعبدونها من دون الله، إن أراد الله أن يصيبني بضرٍّ هل تملك إزالة ضرِّه عني؟! أو إن أراد ربي أن يمنحني رحمة منه هل تستطيع منع رحمته عني؟! قل لهم: حسبي الله، عليه اعتمدت في أموري كلها، وعليه وحده يعتمد المتوكلون.
39 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا قومي، اعملوا على الحالة التي ارتضيتموها من الشرك بالله، إني عامل على ما أمرني ربي به؛ من الدعوة إلى توحيده، وإخلاص العبادة له، فسوت تعلمون عاقبة كل مسلك.
40 - سوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب في الدنيا يذله ويهينه، وينزل عليه في الآخرة عذاب مقيم، ينقطع، ولا يزول.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم خطورة الافتراء على الله ونسبة ما لا يليق به أو بشرعه له سبحانه.
• ثبوت حفظ الله للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يصيبه أعداؤه بسوء.
• الإقرار بتوحيد الربوبية فقط بغير توحيد الألوهية، لا ينجي صاحبه من عذاب النار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (463)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة
*


*41 - إنا أنزلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن للناس بالحق لتنذرهم، فمن اهتدى فإنما نفْع هدايته لنفسه، فالله لا تنفعه هدايته؛ لأنه غني عنها، ومن ضل فإنما ضرر ضلاله على نفسه، فالله سبحانه لا يضره ضلاله، ولست عليهم موكلًا لتجبرهم على الهداية، فما عليك إلا تبليغهم ما أمرت بتبليغه.
42 - الله الذي يقبض الأرواح عند نهاية آجالها، ويقبض الأرواح التي لم تَنْقَضِ آجالها عند النوم، فيمسك التي حكم عليها بالموت، ويرسل التي لم يحكم عليها به إلى أمد محدد في علمه سبحانه، إن في ذلك القبض والإرسال والإماتة والإحياء لدلائل لقوم يتفكرون على أن الذي يفعل ذلك قادر على بعث الناس بعد موتهم للحساب والجزاء.
43 - لقد اتخذ المشركون من أصنامهم شفعاء يرجون عندهم النفع من دون الله، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: أتتخذونهم شفعاء حتى لو كانوا لا يملكون لكم ولا لأنفسهم شيئًا، ولا يعقلون؛ فهم جمادات صماء لا تتكلم، ولا تسمع، ولا تبصر، ولا تنفع، ولا تضر؟!
44 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: لله وحده الشفاعة كلها، فلا يشفع عنده أحد إلا بإذنه، ولا يشفع إلا لمن ارتضى، له وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، ثم إليه وحده ترجعون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم.
45 - وإذا ذُكِر الله وحده نفرت قلوب المشركين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وما فيها من بعث وحساب وجزاء، وإذا ذُكِرت الأصنام التي يعبدونها من دون الله إذا هم مسرورون فرحون.
46 - قل -أيها الرسول-: اللَّهُمَّ خالق السماوات والأرض على غير مثال سابق، عالم ما غاب وما حضر، لا يخفى عليك شيء من ذلك، أنت وحدك تفصل بين عبادك يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون في الدنيا، فتبين المحق والمبطل، والسعيد والشقي.
47 - ولو أن للذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي ما في الأرض من نفائس وأموال؛ لافتدوا به من العذاب الشديد الذي شاهدوه بعد بعثهم، لكن ليس لهم ذلك، ولو فُرِض أنه لهم لم يُقْبل منهم، وظهر لهم من الله من صنوف العذاب ما لم يكونوا يتوقعونه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• النوم والاستيقاظ درسان يوميان للتعريف بالموت والبعث.
• إذا ذُكِر الله وحده عند الكفار أصابهم ضيق وهم؛ لأنهم يتذكرون ما أمر به وما نهى عنه وهم معرضون عن هذا كله.
• افتداء الكافر يوم القيامة نفسه بكل ما يملك مع بخله به في الدنيا، ولن يُقْبل منه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (464)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

*

*48 - وظهر لهم سيئات ما كسبوه من الشرك والمعاصي، وأحاط بهم العذاب الذي كانوا إذا خُوِّفوا منه في الدنيا يستهزئون به.
49 - فإذا أصاب الإنسان الكافر مرض أو فقر ونحوه دعانا لنكشف عنه ما أصابه من ذلك، ثم إذا أعطيناه نعمة من صحة أو مال قال الكافر: إنما أعطاني الله ذلك لعلمه بأني أستحقُّه، والصحيح أنه ابتلاء واستدراج، ولكنَّ معظم الكافرين لا يعلمون ذلك؛ فيغترون بما أنعم الله به عليهم.
50 - قد قال هذا القول الكفار من قلبهم، فما أغنى عنهم ما كانو يكسبون من الأموال والمنزلة شيئًا.
51 - فأصابهم جزاء سيئات ما كسبوا من الشرك والمعاصي، والذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي من هؤلاء الحاضرين سيصيبهم جزاء سيئات ما كسبوا مثل الماضين، ولن يفوتوا الله ولن يغلبوه.
52 - أقال هؤلاء المشركون ما قالوا، ولم يعلموا أن الله يوسع الرزق على من يشاء ابتلاء له: أيشكر أم يكفر؟! ويضيِّقه على من يشاء اختبارًا له: أيصبر أم يتسخط على قدر الله؟! إن في ذلك المذكور من توسيع الرزق وتضييقه لدلالات على تدبير الله لقوم يؤمنون؛ لأنهم هم الذين ينتفعون بالدلالات، وأما الكفار فهم يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون.
53 - قل -أيها الرسول- لعبادي الذين تجاوزوا الحد على أنفسهم بالشرك بالله وارتكاب المعاصي: لا تَيْئَسُوا من رحمة الله، ومن مغفرته لذنوبكم، إن الله يغفر الذنوب كلها لمن تاب إليه، إنه هو الغفور لذنوب التائبين، الرحيم بهم.
54 - وارجعوا إلى ربكم بالتوبة والأعمال الصالحة، وانقادوا له، من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب يوم القيامة ثم لا تجدون من أصنامكم أو أهليكم من ينصركم بإنقاذكم من العذاب.
55 - واتبعوا القرآن الذي هو أحسن ما أنزله ربكم على رسوله، عملوا بأوامره، واجتنبوا نواهيه، من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب فجاة وأنتم لا تحسُّون به فتستعدُّوا له بالتوبة.
56 - افعلوا ذلك حذر أن تقول نفس من شدة الندم يوم القيامة: يا ندمها على تفريطها في جنب الله بما كانت عليه من الكفر والمعاصي، وعلى أنها كانت تسخر من أهل الإيمان والطاعة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• النعمة على الكافر استدراج.
• سعة رحمة الله بخلقه.
• الندم النافع هو ما كان في الدنيا، وتبعته توبة نصوح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (465)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة
*


*57 - أو تحتج بالقدر، فتقول: لو أن الله وفَّقني لكنت من المتقين له؛ أمتثل أوامره، وأجتنب نواهيه.
58 - أو تقول حين تشاهد العذاب مُتَمنِّية: لو أن لي رجعة إلى الدنيا فأتوب إلى الله، وأكون من المحسنين في أعمالهم.
59 - ليس الأمر كما زَعَمْتَ من تمني الهداية، فقد جاءتكَ آياتي فكذبتَ بها وتكبرتَ، وكنتَ من الكافرين بالله وبآياته ورسله.
60 - ويوم القيامة تشاهد الذين كذبوا على الله بنسبة الشريك والولد إليه وجوههم مسودة؛ علامة على شقائهم، أليس في جهنم مقرٌّ للمتكبرين على الإيمان بالله ورسله؟! بلى، إن فيها لمقرًّا لهم.
61 - ويُسلِّم الله الذين اتقوا ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه من العذاب بإدخالهم مكان فوزهم وهو الجنة، يمسُّهم العذاب، ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من الحظوظ الدنيوية.
62 - الله خالق كل شيء، فلا خالق غيره، وهو على كل شيء حفيظ، يدبر أمره، ويصرفه كيف يشاء.
63 - له وحده مفاتيح خزائن الخيرات في السماوات والأرض، يمنحها من يشاء، ويمنعها ممن يشاء، والذين كفروا بآيات الله أولئك هم الخاسرون؛ لحرمانهم من الإيمان في حياتهم الدنيا، ولدخولهم النار خالدين فيها في الآخرة.
64 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين الذين يراودونك أن تعبد أوثانهم: أتأمرونني -أيها الجاهلون بربكم- أن أعبد غير الله؟! لا يستحق العبادة إلا الله ? فلن أعبد غيره.
65 - ولقد أوحى الله إليك -أيها الرسول- وأوحى إلى الرسل من قبلك: لئن عبدت مع الله كيره ليبطلنَّ ثواب عملك الصالح، ولتكوننَّ من الخاسرين في الدنيا بخسران دينك، وفي الآخرة بالعذاب.
66 - بل اعبُدِ الله ولا تشرك به أحدًا، وكن من الشاكرين له على نعمه التي أنعم بها عليك.
67 - وما عظَّم المشركون الله حق تعظيمه حين أشركوا به غيره من مخلوقاته الضعيفة العاجزة، وغفلوا عن قدرة الله التي من مظاهرها أن الأرض بما فيها من جبال وأشجار وأنهار وبحار يوم القيامة في قبضته، وأن السماوات السبع كلها مطويات بيمينه، تَنَزَّه وتقدس وتعالى عما يقوله ويعتقده المشركون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكِبْر خلق ذميم مشؤوم يمنع من الوصول إلى الحق.
• سواد الوجوه يوم القيامة علامة شقاء أصحابها.
• الشرك محبط لكل الأعمال الصالحة.
• ثبوت القبضة واليمين لله سبحانه دون تشبيه ولا تمثيل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (466)*
***سورة الزمر****
مَكيّة

* 

*68 - يوم ينفخ المَلَك الموكل بالنفخ في القرن، يموا كل من في السماوات ومن في الأرض، ثم ينفخ فيه المَلَك مرة ثانية للبعث، فإذا جميع الأحياء قائمون ينظرون ما الله فاعل بهم.
69 - وأضاءت الأرض لما تجلَّى رب العزة للفصل بين العباد. ونُشِرت صحف أعمال الناس، وجيء بالأنبياء، وجيء بأمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لتشهد للأنبياء على أقوامهم، وحكم الله بين جميعهم بالعدل وهم لا يُظْلمون في ذلك اليوم، فلا يزاد إنسان سيئة، ولا ينقص حسنة.
70 - وأكمل الله جزاء كل نفس، خيرًا كان عملها أو شرًّا، والله أعلم بما يفعلون، لا يخفى عليه من أفعالهم خيرها وشرها شيء، وسيجازيهم في هذا اليوم على أعمالهم.
71 - وساق الملائكةُ الكافرين بالله إلى جهنم جماعات ذليلة، حتى إذا جاؤوا جهنم فتحت لهم خزنتها من الملائكة الموكلين بها أبوابها، واستقبلوهم بالتوبيخ قائلين لهم: ألم يأتكم رسل من جنسكم يقرؤون عليكم آيات ربكم المنزلة عليهم، ويخوفونكم لقاء يوم القيامة؛ لما فيه من عذاب شديد؟! قال الذين كفروا مُقِرِّين على أنفسهم: بلى، قد حصل كل ذلك، ولكن وجبت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين، ونحن كنا كافرين.
72 - قيل لهم إهانةً لهم وتيئيسًا من رحمة الله، ومن الخروج من النار: ادخلوا أبواب جهنم ماكثين فيها أبدًا، فساء وقبح مقر المتكبرين المتعالين على الحق.
73 - وساق الملائكةُ برِفْقٍ المؤمنين الذين اتقوا ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه إلى الجنة جماعات مكرمة، حتى إذا جاؤوا الجنة فتحت لهم أبوابها، وقال لهم الملائكة الموكلون بها: سلام عليكم من كل ضرٍّ ومن كل ما تكرهونه، طابت قلوبكم وأعمالكم، فادخلوا الجنة ماكثين فيها أبدًا.
74 - وقال المؤمنون لما دخلوا الجنة: الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده الذي وعدناه على ألسنة رسله، فقد وعدنا بأن يدخلنا الجنة، وأورثنا أرض الجنة، ننزل منها المكان الذي نشاء أن ننزله، فنعم أجر العاملين الذين يعملون الأعمال الصالحة ابتغاء وجه ربهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• ثبوت النفختين.
• بيان الإهانة التي يتلقاها الكفار، والإكرام الذي يُسْتَقبل به المؤمنون.
• ثبوت خلود الكفار في الجحيم، وخلود المؤمنين في النعيم.
• طيب العمل يورث طيب الجزاء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (467)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*75 - ويكون الملائكة في هذا اليوم المشهود محيطين بالعرش، ينزهون الله عما لا يليق به مما يقوله الكفار، وقضى الله بين جميع الخلائق بالعدل، فأكرم من أكرم، وعذب من عذب، وقيل: الحمد لله رب المخلوقات على حكمه بما حكم به من رحمة لعباده المؤمنين، ومن عذاب لعباده الكافرين.
سورة غافر
مَكيَّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
معالجة المجادلين في آيات الله بمحاورتهم ودعوتهم للرجوع إلى الحق.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {حم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - تنزيل القرآن المنزل على رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الله العزيز الذي لا يغلبه أحد العليم بمصالح عباده.
3 - غافر ذنوب المذنبين، قابل توبة من تاب إليه من عباده، شديد العقاب لمن لم يتب من ذنوبه، ذي الإحسان والتفضل، لا معبود بحق غيره، إليه وحده مرجع العباد يوم القيامة، فيجازيهم بما يستحقون.
4 - ما يخاصم في آيات الله الدالة على توحيده وصدق رسله إلا الذين كفروا بالله لفساد عقولهم، فلا تحزن عليهم، ولا يغررك ما هم فيه من بسط الرزق والنعم، فإمهالهم استدراج لهم ومكر بهم.
5 - كذَّب قبل هؤلاء قوم نوح، وكذبت قبلهم الأحزاب بعد قوم نوح، فكذبت عاد، وثمود، وقوم لوط، وأصحاب مَدْين، وكذَّب فرعون، وهمَّت كل أمة من الأمم برسولها لتأخذه فتقتله، وجادلوا بما عندهم من الباطل ليزيلوا به الحق، فأخذت تلك الأمم كلها، فتأمل كيف كان عقابي لهم، فقد كان عقابًا شديدًا.

6 - وكما حكم الله بإهلاك تلك الأمم المكذبة، وجبت كلمة ربك -أيها الرسول- على الذين كفروا أنهم أصحاب النار.
7 - الملائكة الذين يحملون عرش ربك -أيها الرسول- والذين هم من حوله، ينزهون ربهم عما لا يليق به، ويؤمنون به، ويطلبون المغفرة للذين آمنوا بالله، قائلين في دعائهم: ربنا، وسع علمك ورحمتك كل شيء، فاغفر للذين تابوا من ذنوبهم، واتبعوا دينك، واحفظهم من النار أن تمسهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجمع بين الترغيب في رحمة الله، والترهيب من شدة عقابه: مسلك حسن.
• الثناء على الله بتوحيده والتسبيح بحمده أدب من آداب الدعاء.
• كرامة المؤمن عند الله؛ حيث سخر له الملائكة يستغفرون له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (468)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة
*
 *8 - وتقول الملائكة: ربنا وأدخل المؤمنين جنات الخلد التي وعدتهم أن تدخلهم فيها، وأدخل معهم من صلح عمله من آبائهم وأزواجهم وأولادهم، إنك أنت العزيز الذي لا يغلبك أحد، الحكيم في تقديرك وتدبيرك.
9 - واحفظهم من سيئات أعمالهم فلا تعذبهم بها، ومن تحفظه يوم القيامة من العقاب على سيئات أعماله فقد رحمته، تلك الوقاية من العذاب، والرحمة بدخول الجنة؛ هي الفوز العظيم الذي لا يدانيه فوز.
10 - إن الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله ينادون يوم القيامة عندما يدخلون النار ويمقتون أنفسهم ويلعنونها: لَشدة بُغض الله لكم أعظم من شدة بغضكم لأنفسكم حين كنتم تُدعون في الدنيا إلى الإيمان بالله فتكفرون به، وتتخذون معه آلهة.
11 - والكفار مُقِرِّين بذنوبهم حين لا ينفع إقرارهم ولا توبتهم: ربنا، أمتَّنا مرتين حيث كنا عدمًا فأوجدتنا، ثم أمَتَّنا بعد ذلك الإيجاد، وأحييتنا مرتين بإيجادنا من العدم، وبإحيائنا للبعث، فاعترفنا بذنوبنا التي اكتسبناها، فهل من طريق نسلكه إلى خروج من النار فنعود إلى الحياة لنصلح أعمالنا، فترضى عنا؟!
12 - ذلكم العذاب الذي عذبتم به هو بسبب أنكم كنتم إذا دعي الله وحده ولم يشرَك به أحد كفرتم به وجعلتم له شركاء، وإذا عُبد مع الله شريك آمنتم، فالحكم لله وحده، العلي بذاته وقدره وقهره، الكبير الذي كل شيء دونه.
13 - الله هو الذي يريكم آياته في الآفاق والأنفس؛ لتدلُّكم على قدرته ووحدانيته، وينزل لكم من السماء ماء المطر ليكون سببًا لما ترزقون به من النبات والزروع وغيرهما , وما يتَّعظ بآيات الله إلا من يرجع إليه تائبًا مخلصًا.
14 - فادعوا الله -أيها المؤمنون- مخلصين له في الطاعة والدعاء، غير مشركين به، ولو كره الكافرون ذلك وأغضبهم.
15 - فهو أهل لأن يُخْلَص له الدعاء والطاعة، فهو رفيع الدرجات مباين لجميع خلقه، وهو رب العرش العظيم، ينزل الوحي على من يشاء من عباده ليَحْيَوا هم ويُحْيُوا غيرهم، وليخؤفوا الناس من يوم القيامة الذي يتلاقى فيه الأولون والآخرون.
16 - يوم هم ظاهرون قد اجتمعوا في صعيد واحد، لا يخفى على الله منهم شيء، لا من ذواتهم ولا أعمالهم ولا جزائهم، يسأل: لمن الملك اليوم؟! ليس الآن إلَّا جواب واحد؛ الملك لله الواحد في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله، القهار الذي قهر كل شيء، وخضع له كل شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مَحَلُّ قبول التوبة الحياة الدنيا.
• نفع الموعظة خاص بالمنيبين إلى ربهم.
• استقامة المؤمن لا تؤثر فيها مواقف الكفار الرافضة لدينه.
• خضوع الجبابرة والظلمة من الملوك لله يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (469)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*17 - اليوم تُجْزَى كل نفس بما كسبته من عمل، إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًّا فشر ظلم في هذا اليوم؛ لأن الحاكم هو الله العدل، إن الله سريع الحساب لعباده؛ لإحاطة علمه بهم.
18 - وخوِّفهم -أيها الرسول- يوم القيامة، هذهِ القيامة التي اقتربت، فهي آتية، وكل ما من شدة هولها مرتفعة وحتى تصل إلى حناحر أصحابها، الذين يكونون صامتين لا يتكلم أحد منهم إلا من أذن له الرحمن، وليس للظالمين لأنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصى من صديق ولا قريب، ولا شفيع يطاع إذا قُدِّرَ له أن يشفع.
19 - الله يعلم ما تختلسه أعين الناظرين خفية، ويعلم ما تكتمه الصدور يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
20 - والله يحكم بالعدل، فلا يظلم أحدًا بنقص من حسناته، ولا بزيادة في سيئاته، والذين يعبدهم المشركون من دون الله لا يحكمون بشيء؛ لأنهم لا يملكون شيئًا، إن الله هو السميع لأقوال عباده، البصير بنياتهم وأعمالهم، وسيجازيهم عليها.
21 - أَوَلم يسر هؤلاء المشركون في الأرض؛ فيتأمَّلوا كيف كانت نهاية الأمم المكذبة من قبلهم، فقد كانت نهاية سيئة، كانت تلك الأمم أشد من هؤلاء قوة، وأثَّروا في الأرض بالبناء ما لم يؤثِّر فيها هؤلاء، فأهلكهم الله بسبب ذنوبهم، وما كان لهم مانع يمنعهم من عقاب الله.
22 - ذلك العذاب الذي أصابهم إنما أصابهم لأنهم كانت تأتيهم رسلهم من الله بالأدلة الواضحة، والحجج الباهرة، فكفروا بالله وكذبوا رسله، ومع ما هم عليه من القوة فقد أخذهم الله فأهلكهم، إنه سبحانه قوي شديد العقاب لمن كفر به، وكذب رسله.
ولما واجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تكذيب قومه له ذكر الله قصة موسى مع فرعون؛ تبشيرًا له بأن عاقبة أمره النصر، فقال:

23 - ولقد بعثنا موسى بآياتنا الواضحات، وببرهان قاطع.
24 - إلى فرعون ووزيره هامان وإلى قارون، فقالوا: موسى ساحر كذاب فيما يدَّعيه من أنه رسول.
25 - فلما جاءهم موسى بالبرهان الدال على صدقه قال فرعون: اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه، واستبقوا نساءهم إهانة لهم، وما مكْر الكافرين بالأمر بتقليل عدد المؤمنين إلا هالك ذاهب، لا أثر له.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التذكير بيوم القيامة من أعظم الرواح عن المعاصي.
• إحاطة علم الله بأعمال عباده؛ خَفِيَّة كانت أم ظاهرة.
• الأمر بالسير في الأرض للاتعاظ بحال المشركين الذين أهلكوا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (470)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

* 

*26 - وقال فرعون: اتركوني أقتل موسى عقابًا له، وليدع ربه أن يمنعه مني، فأنا لا أبالي أن يدعو ربه، إني أخاف أن يغيِّر دينكم الذي أنتم عليه، أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد بالقتل والتخريب.
27 - وقال موسى عليه السلام لمَّا علم بتهديد فرعون له: إني التجأت واعتصمت بربي وربكم من كل متكبر عن الحق والإيمان به، لا يؤمن بيوم القيامة، وما فيه من حساب وعقاب.
28 - وقال رجل مؤمن بالله من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه عن قومه منكرًا عليهم عزمهم على قتل موسى: أتقتلون رجلًا دون جرم غير أنه قال: ربي الله، وقد جاءكم بالحجج والبراهين الدالة على صدقه في دعواه أنه مرسل من ربه؟! وإن قدر أنه كاذب فضرر كذبه عائد عليه، وإن يكن صادقًا يصبكم بعض الذي يعدكم به من العذاب عاجلًا، إن الله لا يوفق للحق من هو متجاوز لحدوده، مفتر عليه وعلى رسله.
29 - يا قوم، لكم الملك اليوم غالبين في أرض مصر، فمن ينصرنا من عذاب الله إن جاءنا بسبب قتل موسى؟! قال فرعون: الرأي رأيي والحكم حكمي، وقد رأيت أن أقتل موسى؛ دفعًا للشر والفساد، وما أرشدكم إلا الصواب والسداد.
30 - وقال الذي آمن ناصحًا قومه: إني أخاف عليكم -إن قتلتم موسى ظلمًا وعدوانًا- عذابًا مثل عذاب الأحزاب الذين تحزَّبوا على رسلهم من السابقين فأهلكهم الله.
31 - كعادة من كفر وكذَّب الرسل مثل قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين جاؤوا من بعدهم، فقد أهلكهم الله بكفرهم وتكذيبهم لرسله، وما الله يريد ظلمًا للعباد، وإنما يعذبهم بذنوبهم؛ جزاءً وفاقًا.
32 - ويا قوم، إني أخاف عليكم يوم القيامة، ذلك اليوم الذي ينادي فيه الناس بعضهم بعضًا بسبب قرابة أو جاه ظنًّا منهم أن هذا المسلك ينفعهم في هذا الموقف الرهيب.
33 - يوم تولون هاربين خوفًا من النار، ما لكم من مانع يمنعكم من عذاب الله، ومن يخذله الله ولا يوفقه للإيمان فما له من هادٍ يهديه؛ لأن هداية التوفيق بيد الله وحده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لجوء المؤمن إلى ربه ليحميه من كيد أعدائه.
• جواز كتم الإيمان للمصلحة الراجحة أو لدرء المفسدة.
• تقديم النصح للناس من صفات أهل الإيمان.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (471)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*34  - ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل موسى بالبراهين الواضحة على توحيد الله، فما  زلتم في شك وتكذيب لما جاءكم به، حتى إذا نوفّي ازددتم شكًّا وارتيابًا،  وقلتم: لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولًا. مثل ضلالكم هذا عن الحق يضل الله كل  من هو متجاوز لحدود الله، شاكٌّ في وحدانيته.
35 - الذين يخاصمون في آيات الله ليبطلوها بغير حجة ولا برهان أتاهم، كَبُر  جدالُهم مَقْتًا عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا به وبرسله. كما ختم الله على  قلوب هؤلاء المخاصمين في آياتنا لإبطالها يختم الله على كل قلب مستكبر عن  الحق مُتَجَبِّر، فلا يهتدي إلى صواب، ولا يرشد إلى خير.
36 - قال فرعون لوزيره هامان: يا هامان، ابْن لي بناءً عاليًا؛ رجاء أن أبلغ الطرق.
37 - رجاء أن أبلغ طرق السماوات الموصلة إليها، فأنظر إلى معبود موسى الذي  يزعم أنه المعبود بحق، وإني لأظنُّ أن موسى كاذب فيما يدَّعيه. وهكذا  حُسِّن لفرعون قبْح عمله حين طلب ما طلب من هامان، وصُرِف عن طريق الحق إلى  طرق الضلال، وما مكر فرعون -لإظهار باطله الذي هو عليه، وإبطال الحق الذي  جاء به موسى- إلا في خسار؛ لأن مآله الخيبة والإخفاق في سعيه، والشقاء الذي  لا ينقطع أبدًا.
38 - وقال الرجل الذي آمن من آل فرعون ناصحًا قومه ومرشدًا إياهم إلى طريق  الحق: يا قوم، اتبعوني أدلُّكم وأرشدكم إلى طريق الصواب، والهداية إلى  الحق.
39 - يا قوم، إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا تمتع بملذات منقطعة، فلا تغرَّنَّكم  بما فيها من متاع زائل، وإن الدار الآخرة بما فيها من نعيم دائم لا ينقطع  هي دار الاستقرار والإقامة، فاعملوا لها بطاعة الله، واحذروا من الانشغال  بحياتكم الدنيا عن العمل للآخرة.
40 - من عمل عملًا سيئًا فلن يُعَاقَب إلا بمثل ما عمل، لا يزاد عليه عقاب.  ومن عمل عملًا صالحًا يبتغي به وجه الله، ذكرًا كان العامل أو أنثى، وهو  مؤمن بالله ورسله -فأولئك الموصوفون بتلك الصفات الحميدة يدخلون الجنة يوم  القيامة، يرزقهم الله مما أودعه فيها من الثمرات والنعيم المقيم الذي لا  ينقطع أبدًا بغير حساب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجدال لإبطال الحق وإحقاق الباطل خصلة ذميمة، وهي من صفات أهل الضلال.
• التكبر مانع من الهداية إلى الحق.
• إخفاق حيل الكفار ومكرهم لإبطال الحق.
• وجوب الاستعداد للآخرة، وعدم الانشغال عنها بالدنيا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (472)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*41  - ويا قوم، ما لي أدعوكم إلى النجاة من الخسران في الحياة الدنيا والآخرة  بالإيمان بالله والعمل الصالح، وتدعونني إلى دخول النار بما تدعونني إليه  من الكفر بالله وعصيانه؟!
42 - تدعونني إلى باطلكم رجاء أن أكفر بالله، وأعبد معه غيره مما لا علم لي  بصحة عبادته مع الله، وأنا أدعوكم إلى الإيمان بالله العزيز الذي لا يغلبه  أحد، الغفار عظيم المغفرة لعباده.
43 - حقًّا إن ما تدعونني إلى الإيمان به وإلى طاعته؛ ليس له دعوة يُدْعَى  بها بحق في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة، ولا يستجيب لمن دعاه، وأن مرجعنا جميعًا  إلى الله وحده، وأن المسرفين في الكفر والمعاصي هم أصحاب النار الذين  يلازمون دخولها يوم القيامة.
44 - فرفضوا نصحه، فقال: ستذكرون ما قدمت لكم من نصح، وتتحسَّرون على عدم  قبوله، وأفوِّض أموري كلها إلى الله وحده، إن الله لا يخفى عليه من أعمال  عباده شيء.
45 - فحفظه الله من سوء مكرهم حين أرادوا قتله، وأحاط بآل فرعون عذاب الغرق، فقد أغرقه الله هو وجنوده كلهم في الدنيا.
46 - وبعد موتهم يعرضون على النار في قبورهم أول النهار وآخره، ويوم  القيامة يقال: أدخلوا أتباع فرعون أشدَّ العذاب وأعظمه؟؛ لما كانوا عليه من  الكفر والتكذيب والصد عن سبيل الله.
47 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين يتخاصم الأتباع والمتبوعون من أصحاب النار،  فيقول الأتباع المستضعفون للمتبوعين المتكبرين: إنا كنا لكم أتباعًا في  الضلال في الدنيا، فهل أنتم مغنون عنا جزءًا من عذاب الله بتحمُّله عنا؟!
48 - قال المتبوعون المستكبرون: إنا -سواء كنَّا أتباعًا أو متبوعين- في  النار، ولا يتحمل أحد منا جزءًا من عذاب الآخر، إن الله قد حكم بين العباد،  فأعطى كلًّا ما يستحقه من العذاب.
49 - وقال المعذبون في النار من الأتباع والمتبوعين للملائكة الموكلين  بالنار لما يئسوا من الخروج من النار والعودة إلى الحياة الدنيا ليتوبوا:  ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يومًا واحدًا من هذا العذاب الدائم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية التوكل على الله.
• نجاة الداعي إلى الحق من مكر أعدائه.
• ثبوت عذاب البرزخ.
• تعلُّق الكافرين بأي سبب يريحهم من النار ولو لمدة محدودة، وهذا لن يحصل أبدًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (473)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

* 

*50  - قال خزنة جهنم ردًّا على الكفار: أَوَلم تكن تأتيكم رسلكم بالبراهين  والأدلة الواضحة؟! قال الكفار: بلى، كانوا يأتوننا بالبراهين والأدلة  الواضحة، قال الخزنة تَهَكُّمًا بهم: فادعوا أنتم، فنحن لا نشفع للكفار،  وما دعاء الكافرين إلا فى بطلان وضياع؛ لعدم قَبوله منهم بسبب كفرهم.
ولما ذكر الله قصة فرعون وما آل إليه أمره وأمْر أتباعه في الدنيا والآخرة،  ذكر أمْر الرسل والمؤمنين، وما يصيرون إليه من نصر في الدنيا والآخرة  فقال:

51 - إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله في الدنيا بإظهار حجتهم  وتأييدهم على أعدائهم، وننصرهم يوم القيامة بإدخالهم الجنة، وبعقاب خصومهم  في الدنيا بإدخالهم النار بعد أن يشهد الأنبياء والملائكة والمؤمنون على  حصول التبليغ وتكذيب الأمم.
52 - يوم لا ينفع الظالمين أَنْفُسَهُمْ بالكفر والمعاصي اعتذارُهم عن  ظلمهم، ولهم في ذلك اليوم الطرد من رحمة الله، ولهم سوء الدار فى الآخرة  بما يلاقونه من العذاب الأليم.
53 - ولقد أعطينا موسى العلم الذي يهتدي به بنو إسرائيل إلى الحق، وجعلنا  التوراة كتابًا متوارثًا في بني إسرائيل يرثونه جيلًا بعد جيل.
54 - هدايةً إلى طريق الحق، وتذكيرًا لأصحاب العقول السليمة.
55 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- على ما تلاقيه من تكذيب قومك وإيذائهم، إن وعد  الله لك بالنصر والتأييد حق لا مرية فيه، واطلب المغفرة لذنبك، وسبح بحمد  ربك أول النهار وآخره.
56 - إن الذين يخاصمون في آيات الله سعيًا لإبطالها بغير حجة ولا برهان، لا  يحملهم على ذلك إلا إرادة الاستعلاء والتكبر على الحق، ولن يصلوا إلى ما  يريدونه من الاستعلاء عليه، فاعتصم -أيها الرسول- بالله، إنه هو السميع  لأقوال عباده، البصير بأعمالهم، لا يفوته منها شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.
57 - لخلق السماوات والأرض لضخامتهما واتساعهما أعظم من خلق الناس، فالذي  خلقهما مع عظمهما قادر على بعث الموتى من قبورهم أحياء ليحاسبهم ويجازيهم،  ولكن معظم الناس لا يعلمون، فلا يعتبرون به، ولا يجعلونه دليلًا على البعث  مع وضوحه.
58 - ولا يستوي الذي لا يبصر والذي يبصر، ولا يستوي الذين آمنوا بالله  وصدَّقوا رسله وأحسنوا أعمالهم، لا يستوون مع من يسيء عمله بالاعتقاد  الفاسد والمعاصي، لا تتذكرون إلا قليلًا؛ إذ لو تذكرتم لعلمتم الفرق بين  الفريقين لتسعوا إلى أن تكونوا من الذين آمنوا وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات  رغبة في مرضاة الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نصر الله لرسله وللمؤمنين سُنَّة إلهية ثابتة.
• اعتذار الظالم يوم القيامة لا ينفعه.
• أهمية الصبر في مواجهة الباطل.
• دلالة خلق السماوات والأرض على البعث؛ لأن من خلق ما هو عظيم قادر على إعادة الحياة إلى ما دونه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (474)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*59  - إن الساعة التي يبعث الله فيها الموتى للحساب والجزاء لآ تية لا محالة،  لا شك فيها، ولكن معظم الناس لا يؤمنون بمجيئها، ولذلك لا يستعدُّون لها.
60 - وقال ربكم -أيها الناس-: وحِّدوني في العبادة والمسألة، أجب دعاءكم  وأعفُ عنكم وأرحمكم، إن الذين يتعظمون عن إفرادي بالعبادة سيدخلون يوم  القيامة جهنم صاغرين ذليلين.
61 - الله هو الذي صيَّر لكم الليل مظلمًا لتسكنوا فيه وتستريحوا، وصيَّر  النهار مضيئًا منيرًا لتعملوا فيه، إن الله لذو فضل عظيم على الناس حين  أسبغ عليهم من ظاهر نعمه وباطنها، ولكنَّ معظم الناس لا يشكرونه سبحانه على  ما أنعم به عليهم منها.
62 - ذلكم الله الذي تفضل عليكم بنعمه هو خالق كل شيء، فلا خالق غيره، لا  معبود بحق إلا هو، فكيف تنصرفون عن عبادته إلى عبادة غيره ممن لا يملك  نفعًا ولا ضرًّا.
63 - كما صرف هؤلاء عن الإيمان بالله وعبادته وحده يصرف عنه من يجحد بآيات  الله الدالة على توحيده في كل زمان ومكان، فلا يهتدي إلى حق، ولا يُوَفَّق  لرشد.
64 - الله الذي صيَّر لكم -أيها الناس- الأرض قارة مهيأة لاستقراركم عليها،  وصيَّر السماء محكمة البناء فوقكم ممنوعة من السقوط، وصوَّركم في أرحام  أمهاتكم فأحسن صوركم، ورزقكم من حلال الأطعمة ومستطابها، ذلكم الذي أنعم  عليكم بهذه النعم هو الله ربكم، فتبارك الله رب المخلوقات كلها، فلا رب لها  غيره سبحانه.
65 - هو الحي الذي لا يموت، لا معبود بحق غيره، فادعوه دعاء عبادة ومسالة؛  قاصدين وجهه وحده، ولا تشركوا معه غيره من مخلوقاته، الحمد لله رب  المخلوقات.
66 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إني نهاني الله أن أعبد الذين تعبدونهم من دون الله  من هذه الأصنام التي لا تنفع ولا تضر حين جاءتني البراهين والأدلة الواضحة  على بطلان عبادتها، وأمرني الله أن أنقاد له وحده بالعبادة، فهو رب  الخلائق كلها، لا رب لها غيره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دخول الدعاء في مفهوم العبادة التي لا تصرف إلا إلى الله؛ لأن الدعاء هو عين العبادة.
• نعم الله تقتضي من العباد الشكر.
• ثبوت صفة الحياة لله.
• أهمية الإخلاص في العمل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (475)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*67  - هو الذي خلق أباكم آدم من تراب، ثم جعل خلقكم من بعده من نطفة، ثم بعد  النطفة من دم متجمد، ثم بعد ذلك يخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم أطفالًا صغارًا، ثم  لتصلوا سن اشتداد البدن، ثم لِتَكْبَرُوا حتى تصيروا شيوخا، ومنكم من يموت  قبل ذلك، ولتبلغوا أمدًا محددًا في علم الله، لا تنقصون عنه، ولا تزيدون  عليه، ولعلكم تنتفعون بهذه الحجج والبراهين على قدرته ووحدانيته.
68 - هو وحده سبحانه الذي بيده الإحياء، وهو وحده الذي بيده الإماتة، فإذا قضى أمرًا فإنما يقول لذلك الأمر: (كن)، فيكون.
69 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- الذين يخاصمون في آيات الله مكذبين بها مع وضوحها؛ لتعجب من حالهم وهم يعرضون عن الحق مع وضوحه.
70 - الذين كذَّبوا بالقرآن، وبما بعثنا به رسلنا من الحق، سوف يعلم هؤلاء المكذبون عاقبة تكذيبهم، ويرون سوء الخاتمة.
71 - يعلمون عاقبته حين تكون الأصفاد في أعناقهم، والسلاسل في أرجلهم، تجرَّهم زبانية العذاب.
72 - يسحبونهم في الماء الحار الذي اشتدَّ غليانه، ثم في النار يوقدون.
73 - ثم قيل لهم تَبْكِيتًا لهم وتوبيخًا: أين الآلهة المزعومة التي أشركتم بعبادتها؟!
74 - من دون الله من أصنامكم التي لا تنفع ولا تضرُّ؟! قال الكفار: غابوا  عنَّا فلسنا نراهم، بل ما كنَّا نعبد في الدنيا شيئًا يستحق العبادة. مثل  إضلال هؤلاء يضل الله الكافرين عن الحق في كل زمان ومكان.
75 - ويقال لهم: ذلك العذاب الذي تقاسونه بسبب فرحكم بما كنتم عليه من الشرك، وبتوسعكم في الفرح.
76 - ادخلوا أبواب جهنم ماكثين فيها أبدًا، فقبح مستقرُّ المتكبرين عن الحق.
ولما عانى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من قومه ما عانى، أمره الله بالصبر، وسلَّاه بما وعده به من النصر، فقال:

77 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- على أذى قومك وتكذيبهم، إن وعد الله بنصرك حق لا  مِرْية فيه، فإما نرينَّك في حياتك بعض الذي نعدهم به من العذاب كما حصل  يوم بدر، أو نتوفينَّك قبل ذلك، فإلينا وحدنا يرجعون يوم القيامة فنجازيهم  على أعمالهم، فندخلهم النار خالدين فيها أبدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التدرج في الخلق سُنَّة إلهية يتعلم منها الناس التدرج في حياتهم.
• قبح الفرح بالباطل.
• أهمية الصبر في حياة الناس، وبخاصة الدعاة منهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (476)*
***سورة غافر****
مَكيّة

*

*78  - ولقد بعثنا رسلًا كثيرين من قبلك -أيها الرسول- إلى أممهم، فكذبوهم  وآذوهم فصبروا على تكذيبهم وإيذائهم، مِن هؤلاء الرسل مَن قصصنا عليك  خبرهم، ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك خبرهم، وما يصح لرسول أن يأتي قومه بآية من  ربه إلا بمشيئته سبحانه، اقتراح الكفار على أممهم الإتيان بالآيات ظلم،  فإذا جاء أمر الله بالفتح أو الفصل بين الرسل وأقوامهم فصَل بينهم بالعدل،  فأهلك الكفار ونجَّي الرسل، وخسر -في ذلك الموقف الذي يفصل فيه بين العباد-  أصحابُ الباطل أنفسَهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب كفرهم.
79 - الله هو الذي جعل لكم الإبل والبقر والغنم؛ لتركبوا بعضها، وتأكلوا لحوم بعضها.
80 - لكم في هذه المخلوقات منافع متعددة تتجدد في كل عصر، ويحصل لكم من  خلالها ما ترغبون به مما في أنفسكم من حاجات، وأبرزها التنقل في البر  والبحر.
81 - ويريكم سبحانه من آياته الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته، فأي آيات الله لا تعترفون بها بعد أن تقرر لديكم أنها آياته؟!
82 - أفلم يسر هؤلاء المكذبون في الأرض فيتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية الأمم  المكذبة من قبلهم فيعتبروا بها؟! فقد كانت تلك الأمم أكثر منهم أموالًا،  وأعظم قوة، وأشدَّ آثارًا في الأرض، فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون من  القوة لما جاءهم عذاب الله المهلك.
83 - فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبراهين الواضحة كذبوا بها، ورضوا بالتمسك بما  عندهم من العلم المنافي لما جاءتهم به رسلهم، ونزل بهم ما كانوا يسخرون منه  من العذاب الذي كانت تخوِّفهم رسلهم منه.
84 - فلما رأوا عذابنا قالوا مقرِّين حين لا ينفعهم إقرار: آمنا بالله وحده، وكفرنا بما كنا نعبد من دونه من شركاء وأصنام.
85 - فلم يكن إيمانهم حين عاينوا عذابنا ينزل بهم نافعًا لهم، سُنَّة الله  التي مضت في عباده أنه لا ينفعهم إيمانهم عندما يعاينون العذاب، وخسر  الكافرون حين نزول العذاب أنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب كفرهم بالله،  وعدم التوبة منها قبل معاينة العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لله رسل غير الذين ذكرهم الله في القرآن الكريم نؤمن بهم إجمالًا.
• من نعم الله تبيينه الآيات الدالة على توحيده.
• خطر الفرح بالباطل وسوء عاقبته على صاحبه.
• بطلان الإيمان عند معاينة العذاب المهلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (477)*
***سورة فصلت****
مَكيّة

*

*سورة فصلت
مَكيّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان كيفية معالجة المعرضين عن القرآن برفق، ببيان أن القرآن هو الحق، وعاقبة الإعراض.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {حم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - هذا القرآن تنزيل من الله الرحمن الرحيم.
3 - كتاب بُيِّنت آياته أتمَّ تبيين وأكمله، وجُعِل قرآنا عربيًّا لقوم  يعلمون؛ لأنهم الذين ينتفعون بمعانيه، وبما فيه من الهداية إلى الحق.
4 - مبشرًا المؤمنين بما أعدَّ الله لهم من الجزاء الجزيل، ومخوِّفًا  الكافرين من عذاب الله الأليم، فأعرضَ معظمهم عنه، فهم لا يسمعون ما فيه من  الهدى سماع قَبُول.
5 - وقالوا: قلوبنا مغطاة بأغلفة فلا تعقل ما تَدْعُونا إليه، وفي آذاننا  صَمَم فلا تسمعه، ومن بيننا وبينك ستر فلا يصل إلينا شيء مما تقول، فاعمل  أنت على طريقتك، إنا عاملون على طريقتنا، ولن نتبعك.
6 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المعاندين: إنما أنا بشر مئلكم يوحي إلي الله  أنما معبودكم بحق معبود واحد هو الله، فاسلكوا الطريق الموصل إليه، واطلبوا  منه المغفرة لذنوبكم، وهلاك وعذاب للمشركين الذين يعبدون غير الله أو  يشركون معه أحدًا.
7 - الذين لا يعطون زكاة أموالهم، وهم بالآخرة -وما فيها من نعيم مقيم وعذاب أليم- كافرون.
8 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات لهم ثواب خالد فير مقطوع وهو الجنة.
9 - قل -أيها الرسول- موبِّخًا المشركين: لماذا أنتم تكفرون بالله الذي خلق  الأرض في يومين: يوم الأحد والاثنين، وتجعلون له نظراء تعبدونهم من دونه؟!  ذلك رب المخلوقات كلهم.
10 - وجعل فيها جبالًا ثوابت من فوقها تثبتها لئلا تضطرب، وقدَّر فيها  أقوات الناس والبهائم في أربعة أيام متمَّة لليومين السابقين هما: يوم  الثلاثاء ويوم الأربعاء سواء لمن أراد أن يسأل عنها.
11 - ثم قصد سبحانه إلى خلق السماء، وهي يومئذ دخان فقال لها وللأرض:  انقادا لأمري مختارتين، أو مكرهتين، لا مَحِيد لكما عن ذلك، قالتا: أتينا  طائعتين، فلا إرادة لنا دون إرادتك يا ربنا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تعطيل الكافرين لوسائل الهداية عندهم يعني بقاءهم على الكفر.
• بيان منزلة الزكاة، وأنها ركن من أركان الإسلام.
• استسلام الكون لله وانقياده لأمره سبحانه بكل ما فيه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (478)*
***سورة فصلت****
مَكيّة
*


*12  - فأتمَّ الله خلق السماوات في يومين: يوم الخميس ويوم الجمعة، وبهما تم  خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام، وأوحى الله في كل سماء ما يقدره فيها،  وما يأمر به من طاعة وعبادة، وزيَّنَّا السماء الدنيا بالنجوم، وحفظنا بها  السماء من استراق الشياطين السمع، ذلك المذكور كله تقدير العزيز الذي لا  يغلبه أحد، العليم بخلقه.
13 - فإن أعرض هؤلاء عن الإيمان بما جئت به فقل لهم -أيها الرسول-: خوّفتكم  عذابًا يقع عليكم مثل العذاب الذي وقع على عاد قوم هود، وثمود قوم صالح  لما كذبوهما.
14 - حين جاءتهم رسلهم يتبع بعضهم بعضًا بدعوة واحدة يأمرونهم ألا يعبدوا  إلا الله وحده، قال الكفار منهم: لو شاء ربنا إنزال ملائكة إلينا رسلًا  لأنزلهم، فإنا كافرون بما أرسلتم به؛ لأنكم بشر مثلنا.
15 - فأما عاد قوم هود فمع كفرهم بالله تكبَّروا في الأرض بغير الحق،  وظلموا من حولهم، وقالوا وهم مخدوعون بقوتهم: من أشدَّ منا قوة؟! لا أحد  أشد منهم قوة بزعمهم، فردّ الله عليهم: أفلا يعلم هؤلاء ويشاهدون أن الله  الذي خلفهم وأودع فيهم القوة التي أطغتهم هو أشدَّ منهم قوة؟! وكانوا  يكفرون بآيات الله التي جاء بها هود عليه السلام.
16 - فبعثنا عليهم ريحًا ذات صوت مزعج في أيام مشؤومات عليهم لما فيها من  العذاب؛ لنذيقهم عذاب الذل والمهانة لهم في الحياة الدنيا، ولعذاب الآخرة  الذي ينتظرهم أشدَّ إذلالًا لهم، وهم لا يجدون من ينصرهم بإنقاذهم من  العذاب.
17 - وأما ثمود قوم صالح فقد هديناهم بتبيين طريق الحق لهم، ففضلوا الضلال  على الهداية إلى الحق، فأخذهم العذاب المذل بسبب ما كانوا يكسبونه من الكفر  والمعاصي.
18 - وأنجينا الذين آمنوا بالله ورسله، وكانوا يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، أنجيناهم من العذاب الذي حلَّ بقومهم.
19 - ويوم يحشر الله أعداءه إلى النار، ترد الزبانية أولهم إلى آخرهم، لا يستطيعون الهرب من النار.
20 - حتى إذا ما جاؤوا النار التي سيقوا إليها، وتنكَّروا لما كانوا يعملون  في الدنيا، شهدت عليهم أسماعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم بما كانوا يعملونه في  الدنيا من الكفر والمعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإعراض عن الحق سبب المهالك في الدنيا والآخرة.
• التكبر والاغترار بالقوة مانعان من الإذعان للحق.
• الكفار يُجْمَع لهم بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة.
• شهادة الجوارح يوم القيامة على أصحابها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (479)*
***سورة فصلت****
مَكيّة

*

*21  - وقال الكفار لجلودهم: لِمَ شهدتم علينا بما كنا نعمل في الدنيا؟! قالت  الجلود جوابًا لأصحابها: أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء، وهو خلقكم أول مرة  عندما كنتم في الدنيا، وإليه وحده ترجعون في الآخرة للحساب والجزاء.
22 - وما كنتم تَسْتَخْفُون حين ترتكبون المعاصي حتى لا تشهد عليكم أسماعكم  ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم؛ لأنكم لا تؤمنون بحساب ولا عقاب ولا ثواب بعد  الموت، ولكن ظننتم أن الله سبحانه لا يعلم كثيرًا مما تعملونه، بل يخفى  عليه، فاغتررتم.
23 - وذلكم الظن السيئ الذي ظننتم بربكم أهلككم، فأصبحتم بسبب ذلك من الخاسرين الذين خسروا الدنيا والآخرة.
24 - فإن يصبر هؤلاء , الذين شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم، فالنار  مستقر لهم، ومأوى يأوون إليه، وإن يطلبوا رفع العذاب ورضا الله عنهم، فما  هم بنائلين رضاه ولا داخلين الجنة أبدًا.
25 - وهيأنا لهؤلاء الكفار قرناء من الشياطين يلازمونهم، فحسَّنوا لهم سوء  أعمالهم في الدنيا، وحسَّنوا لهم ما خلفهم من أمر الآخرة فأنسوهم تذكرها  والعمل لها، ووجب عليهم العذاب في جملة أمم قد مضت من قبلهم من الجن  والإنس، إنهم كانوا خاسرين حيث خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة بدخولهم  النار.
26 - وقال الكفار متواصين فيما بينهم لما عجزوا عن مواجهة الحجة بالحجة: لا  تسمعوا لهذا القرآن الذي يقرؤه عليكم محمد، ولا تنقادوا لما فيه، وصيحوا  وارفعوا أصواتكم عند قراءته له؛ لعلكم بذلك تنتصرون عليه، فيترك تلاوته  والدعوة إليه، فنستريح منه.
27 - فلنذيقنَّ الذين كفروا بالله وكذَّبوا رسله عذابًا شديدًا يوم  القيامة، ولنجزينَّهم أسوأ الذي كانوا يعملون من الشرك والمعاصي عقابًا لهم  عليها.
28 - ذلك الجزاء المذكور جزاء أعداء الله الذين كفروا به وكذَّبوا رسله:  النار، لهم فيها خلود لا ينقطع أبدًا؛ جزاءً على جحدهم لآيات الله، وعدم  إيمانهم بها مع وضوحها وقوة حجتها.
29 - وقال الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا رسله: ربنا، أرنا اللذَينِ أضَلَّانا  من الجن والإنس: إبليس الذي سنَّ الكفر والدعوة إليه، وابن آدم الذي سنَّ  سفك الدماء، نجعلهما في النار تحت أقدامنا؛ ليكونا من الأسفلين الذين هم  أشد أهل النار عذابًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سوء الظن بالله صفة من صفات الكفر.
• الكفر والمعاصي سبب تسليط الشياطين على الإنسان.
• تمنّي الأتباع أن ينال متبوعوهم أشدَّ العذاب يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (480)*
***سورة فصلت****
مَكيّة
*


*ولمَّا ذكر الله جزاء أعدائه ذكر جزاء أوليائه، فقال:

30 - إن الذين قالوا: ربنا الله، لا رب لنا غير، واستقاموا على امتثال  أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، تتنزل عليهم الملائكة عند احتضارهم قائلين لهم: لا  تخافوا من الموت ولا مما بعده، ولا تحزنوا على ما خلَّفتم في الدنيا،  وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون بها في الدنيا على إيمانكم بالله وعملكم  الصالح.
31 - نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا، فقد كنا نسدد ونحفظكم، ونحن أولياؤكم  في الآخرة، فولايتنا لكم مستمرة، ولكم في الجنة ما تشتهيه أنفسكم من  الملذات والشهوات، ولكم فيها كل ما تطلبونه مما تشتهونه.
32 - رزقًا مُهيَّأً لضيافتكم من ربٍّ غفور لذنوب من تاب إليه من عباده، رحيم بهم.
33 - ولا أحد أحسن قولًا ممن دعا إلى توحيد الله والعمل بشرعه، وعمل عملًا  صالحًا يرضي ربه، وقال: إنني من المستسلمين المنقادين لله، فمن فعل ذلك كله  فهو أحسن الناس قولًا.
34 - ولا يستوى فعل الحسنات والطاعات التي ترضي الله، ولا فعل السيئات  والمعاصي التي تسخطه، ادفع بالخصلة التي هي أحسنُ إساءةَ من أساء إليك من  الناس، فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة سابقة -إذا دفعتَ إساءته بالإحسان إليه-  قريب شفيق.
35 - ولا يُوفَّق لهذه الخصلة الحميدة إلا الذين صبروا على الإيذاء، وما  يلاقونه من الناس من السوء، ولا يُوفَّق لها إلا ذو نصيب عظيم؛ لما فيها من  الخير الكثير، والنفع الوفير.
36 - وإن وسوس لك الشيطان في أي وقت بشرٍّ فاعتصم بالله والجأ إليه، إنه هو السميع لما تقوله، العليم بحالك.
37 - ومن آيات الله الدالة على عظمته وتوحيده الليل والنهار في تعاقبهما،  والشمس والقمر، لا تسجدوا -أيها الناس- للشمس، ولا تسجدوا للقمر، واسجدوا  لله وحده الذي خلقهنَّ إن كنتم تعبدونه حقًّا.
38 - فإن استكبروا وأعرضوا، ولم يسجدوا لله الخالق، فالملائكة الذين هم عند  الله يسبِّحونه ويحمدونه سبحانه في الليل والنهار معًا، وهم لا يملُّون من  عبادته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• منزلة الاستقامة عند الله عظيمة.
• كرامة الله لعباده المؤمنين وتولِّيه شؤونهم وشؤون مَن خلفهم.
• مكانة الدعوة إلى الله، وأنها أفضل الأعمال.
• الصبر على الإيذاء والدفع بالتي هي أحسن خُلُقان لا غنى للداعي إلى الله عنهما.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (481)*
***سورة فصلت****
مَكيّة

*

*39  - ومن آياته الدالة على عظمته وتوحيده وعلى قدرته على البعث أنك تعاين  الأرض لا نبات فيها، فإذا أنزلنا عليها ماء المطر تحركت بسبب نمو المخبوء  فيها من بذور، وارتفعت، إن الذي أحيا هذه الأرض الميتة بالنبات، لمحيي  الموتى وباعثهم للحساب والجزاء، إنه على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه إحياء أرض  بعد موتها، ولا إحياء الموتى وبعثهم من قبورهم.
40 - إن الذين يميلون في آيات الله عن الصواب بإنكارها والتكذيب بها  وتحريفها لا يخفى حالهم علينا، فنحن نعلمهم، أفمن يُلْقَى في النار أفضل أم  من يأتي يوم القيامة آمنًا من العذاب؟ اعملوا -أيها الناس- ما شئتم من خير  وشرٍّ، فقد بيَّنا لكم الخير والشر، إن الله بما تعملون منهما بصير، لا  يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم.
41 - إن الذين كفروا بالقرآن لما جاءهم من عند الله لمعذبون يوم القيامة،  وإنه لكتاب عزيز منيع، لا يستطيع مُحَرِّف أن يحرِّفه، ولا مُبَدِّل أن  يبدله.
42 - لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه بنقص أو زيادة أو تبديل أو  تحريف، تنزيل من حكيم في خلقه وتقديره وتشريعه، محمود على كل حال.
ولما ذكر الله حال المكذبين بالكتاب صبَّر رسوله وسلَّاه بما كان يلقاه من  قبله إخوانه من الرسل من التكذيب والسخرية والافتراء، فقال:

43 - ما يقال لك -أيها الرسول- من التكذيب إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك  فاصبر، فإن ربك لذو مغفرة لمن تاب إليه من عباده، وذو عقاب موجع لمن أصرَّ  على ذنوبه ولم يتب.
44 - ولو أنزلنا هذا القرآن بغير لغة العرب لقال الكفار منهم: لولا بُيِّنت  آياته حتى نفهمها، أيكون القرآن أعجميًّا، والذي جاء به عربي؟ قل -أيها  الرسول- لهؤلاء: القرآن -للذين آمنوا بالله وصدقوا رسله- هداية من الضلال  وشفاء لما في الصدور من الجهل وما يتبعه، والذين لا يؤمنون بالله في آذانهم  صمم، وهو عليهم عمى لا يفهمونه، أولئك الموصوفون بتلك الصفات كمن ينادون  من مكان بعيد، فكيف لهم أن يسمعوا صوت المنادي!
45 - ولقد أعطينا موسى التوراة فاختلف فيها؛ فمنهم من آمن بها، ومنهم من  كفر بها، ولولا وعد من الله أن يفصل بين العباد يوم القيامة فيما اختلفوا  فيه لحكم بين المختلفين في التوراة، فبيّن المحق والمبطل، فأكرم المحق  وأهان المبطل، وإن الكفار لفي شك من أمر القرآن مريب.
46 - من عمل عملًا صالحًا فنفْعُ عمله الصالح عائد إليه، فالله لا ينفعه  العمل الصالح من أحد، ومن عمل عملًا سيئًا فضرر ذلك راجع إليه، فالله لا  تضرَّه معصية أحد من خلقه، وسيجازي كلًّا بما يستحقه، وما ربك -أيها  الرسول- بظلَّام لعبيده، فلن ينقصهم حسنة، ولن يزيدهم سيئة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حَفِظ الله القرآن من التبديل والتحريف، وتكَفَّل سبحانه بهذا الحفظ، بخلاف الكتب السابقة له.
• قطع الحجة على مشركي العرب بنزول القرآن بلغتهم.
• نفي الظلم عن الله، وإثبات العدل له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (482)*
***سورة فصلت****
مَكيّة

* 

*47  - إلى الله وحده يُردُّ علم الساعة؛ فهو وحده يعلم متى تقع، فلا يعلم ذلك  غيره، وما تخرج من ثمرات من أوعيتها التي تحفظها، وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تلد  إلا بعلمه، لا يفوته من ذلك شيء، ويوم ينادي الله المشركين الذين كانوا  يعبدون معه الأصنام؛ مُوبِّخًا إياهم على عبادتهم لهم: أين شركائي الذين  كنتم تزعمون أنهم شركاء؟ قال المشركون: اعترفنا أمامك، لا أحد منا يشهد  الآن أن لك شريكًا.
48 - وغاب عنهم ما كانوا يدعونه من الأصنام، وأيقنوا أنهم لا مهرب لهم من عذاب الله ولا مَحِيد.
49 - لا يملُّ الإنسان من طلب الصحة والمال والولد وغير ذلك من النعم، وإن  أصابه فقر أو مرض ونحو ذلك فهو كثير اليأس والقنوط من رحمة الله.
50 - ولئن أذقناه منا صحة وغنى وعافية بعد بلاء ومرض أصابه ليقولنَّ: هذا  لي؛ لأني أهل له ومستحق، وما أظن الساعة قائمة، ولئن فُرِض أن الساعة قائمة  فإن لي عند الله الغنى والمال، فكما أنعم عليَّ في الدنيا لاستحقاقي ذلك  ينعم عليَّ في الآخرة، فلنخبرنَّ الذين كفروا بالله بما عملوا من الكفر  والمعاصي، ولنذيقنَّهم من عذاب بالغ في الشدة.
51 - وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان بنعمة الصحة والعافية ونحوها غفل عن ذكر الله  وطاعته، وأعرض بجانبه تكبرًا، وإذا مسَّه مرض وفقر ونحوه فهو ذو دعاء لله  كثير، يشكو إليه ما مسَّه منه ليكشفه عنه، فهو لا يشكر ربه إذا أنعم عليه،  ولا يصبر على بلائه إذا ابتلاه.
52 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: أخبروني إن كان هذا  القرآن من عند الله، ثم كفرتم به وكذبتموه، فكيف سيكون حالكم؟! ومن أضلُّ  ممن هو في عناد للحق مع ظهوره ووضوح حجته وقوتها؟!
53 - سنري كفار قريش آياتنا في آفاق الأرض مما يفتحه الله للمسلمين، ونريهم  آياتنا في أنفسهم بفتح مكة؛ حتى يتضح لهم بما يرفع الشك أن هذا القرآن هو  الحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه، أَوَلم يكف هؤلاء المشركين أن القرآن حق بشهادة  الله من عنده؟! ومَنْ أعظمُ شهادة من الله؟! فلو كانوا يريدون الحق لاكتفوا  بشهادة ربهم.
54 - ألا إن المشركين في شك من لقاء ربهم يوم القيامة لإنكارهم البعث، فهم  لا يؤمنون بالآخرة؛ لذلك لا يستعدُّون لها بالعمل الصالح، ألا إن الله بكل  شيء محيط علمًا وقدرة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• علم الساعة عند الله وحده.
• تعامل الكافر مع نعم الله ونقمه فيه تخبط واضطراب.
• إحاطة الله بكل شيء علمًا وقدرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (483)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

**سورة الشورى
مَكيّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان حقيقة الوحي والرسالة المحمدية، وأنها امتداد للوحي إلى الأنبياء.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - 2 - {حم عسق} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
3 - مثل هذا الوحي يوحي إليك يا محمد وإلى الذين من قبلك من أنبياء اللهِ،  اللهُ العزيزُ في انتقامه من أعدائه الحكيم في تدبيره وخلقه.
4 - لله وحده ما في السماوات وما في الأرض خلقًا وملكًا وتدبيرًا، وهو العلي بذاته وقدره وقهره، العظيم في ذاته.
5 - ومن عظمته سبحانه تكاد السماوات مع عظمها وارتفاعها يتشققن من فوق  الأرضين، والملائكة ينزهون ربهم ويعظمونه حامدين له خضوعًا وإجلالًا،  ويطلبون المغفرة من الله لمن في الأرض، ألا إن الله هو الغفور لذنوب من تاب  من عباد، الرحيم بهم.
6 - والذين اتخذوا من دون الله أصنامًا يوالونهم ويعبدونهم من دون الله،  الله لهم بالمرصاد يسجل عليهم أعمالهم ويجازيهم بها، وما أنت -أيها الرسول-  موكل بحفظ أعمالهم، فلن تُسْأل عن أعمالهم، إنما أنت مبلغ.
7 - ومثلما أوحينا إلى الأنبياء من قبلك -أيها الرسول- أوحينا إليك قرآنًا  عربيًّا لتنذر مكة ومن حولها من قرى العرب، ثم الناس جميعًا، وتخوِّف الناس  من يوم القيامة يوم يجمع الله الأولين والأخرين في صعيد واحد للحساب  والجزاء، لا شك في وقوع ذلك اليوم، والناس منقسمون فيه إلى فريقين: فريق في  الجنة وهم المؤمنون، وفريق في النار وهم الكفار.
8 - ولو شاء الله جَعْلَهم أمةً واحدة على دين الإسلام لجعلهم أمة واحدة  عليه، وأدخلهم جميعًا الجنة، ولكن اقتضت حكمته أن يدخل من يشاء في الإسلام،  ويدخله الجنة، والظالمون لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي ما لهم من ولي يتولاهم،  ولا نصير ينقذهم من عذاب الله.
9 - بل اتخذ هؤلاء المشركون من دون الله أولياء يتولَّونهم، والله هو الولي  الحق، فغيره لا ينفع ولا يضر، وهو يحيي الموتى ببعثهم للحساب والجزاء، ولا  يعجزه شيء سبحانه.
10 - وما اختلفتم -أيها الناس- فيه من شيء من أصول دينكم أو فروعه فحكمه  إلى الله، فيرجع فيه إلى كتابه أو سُنَّة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -،  هذا الذي يتصف بهذه الصفات هو ربي، عليه اعتمدت في أموري كلها، وإليه أرجع  بالتوبة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ] 
• عظمة الله ظاهرة في كل شيء.
• دعاء الملائكة لأهل الإيمان بالخير.
• القرآن والسُّنَّة مرجعان للمؤمنين في شؤونهم كلها، وبخاصة عند الاختلاف.
• الاقتصار على إنذار أهل مكة ومن حولها؛ لأنهم مقصودون بالرد عليهم  لإنكارهم رسالته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو رسول للناس كافة كما قال  تعالى: {وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِلنَّاسِ ...}.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (484)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

*

*11  - الله خالق السماوات والأرض على غير مثال سابق، جعل لكم من أنفسكم  أزواجًا، وجعل لكم من الإبل والبقر والغنم أزواجًا، حتى تتكاثر من أجلكم،  يخلقكم فيما جعل لكم من أزواجكم بالتزاوج، ويعيشكم فيما جعل لكم من أنعامكم  من لحومها وألبانها، لا يماثله شيء من مخلوقاته، هو السميع لأقوال عباده،  البصير بأفعالهم، لا يفوته منها شيء، وسيجازيهم على أعمالهم؛ إن خيرًا فخير  وإن شرًّا فشر.
12 - له وحده مفاتيح خزائن السماوات والأرض، يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده؛  اختبارًا له أيشكر أم يكفر؟ ويضيِّقه على من يشاء؛ ابتلاءً له أيصبر أم  يتسخط على قدر الله؟ إنه بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء مما فيه مصالح  عباده.
13 - شرع لكم من الدين مثل ما أمرنا نوحًا بتبليغه والعمل به، والذي  أوحيناه إليك -أيها الرسول- وشرع لكم مثل الذي أمرنا إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى  بتبليغه والعمل به،
وخلاصته: أن أقيموا الدين، واتركوا التفرق فيه، عَظُم على المشركين ما  تدعوهم إليه من توحيد الله، وترك عبادة غيره، الله يصطفي من شاء من عباده،  فيوفقه لعبادته وطاعته، ويهدي إليه من يرجع إليه منهم بالتوبة من ذنوبه.

14 - وما تفرق الكفار والمشركون إلا من بعد ما قامت عليهم الحجة ببعثة محمد  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليهم، وما كان تفرُّقهم إلا بسبب البغي والظلم،  ولولا ما سبق في علم الله من أنه يؤخر عنهم العذاب إلى أَمَدٍ محدد في علمه  هو يوم القيامة لحكم الله بينهم، فعجل لهم العذاب بسبب كفرهم بالله  وتكذيبهم لرسله، وإن الذين أورثوا التوراة من اليهود، والإنجيل من النصارى  من بعد أسلافهم، ومن بعد هؤلاء المشركين، لفي شك من هذا القرآن الذي جاء به  محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومكذبون به.
15 - ادعُ لهذا الدين المستقيم، واثبت عليه وفق ما أمرك الله، ولا تتبع  أهواءهم الباطلة، وقل عند مجادلتهم: آمنت بالله وبالكتب التي أنزلها الله  على رسله، وأمرني الله أن أحكم بينكم بالعدل، الله الذي أعبده ربنا وربكم  جميعًا، لنا أعمالنا خيرًا كانت أو شرًّا، ولكم أعمالكم خيرًا كانت أو  شرًّا، لا جدال بيننا وبينكم بعد أن تبينت الحجة، واتضحت المحجة، الله يجمع  بيننا جميعًا، وإليه المرجع يوم القيامة، فيجازي كلًّا منا بما يستحقه،  فيتبيَّن عندئذ الصادق من الكاذب، والمحق من المبطل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دين الأنبياء في أصوله دين واحد.
• أهمية وحدة الكلمة، وخطر الاختلاف فيها.
• من مقومات نجاح الدعوة إلى الله: صحة المبدأ، والاستقامة عليه، والبعد عن  اتباع الأهواء، والعدل والتركيز على المشترك، وترك الجدال العقيم،  والتذكير بالمصير المشترك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (485)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

* 

*16  - والذين يجادلون بالحجج الباطلة في هذا الدين المنزل على محمد - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بعدما استجاب الناس له، هؤلاء المجادلون حجتهم ذاهبة وساقطة  عند ربهم وعند المؤمنين، لا أثر لها، وعليهم غضب من الله لكفرهم ورفضهم  الحق، ولهم عذاب شديد ينتظرهم يوم القيامة.
ولما بيَّن بطلان حجج الكافرين بيَّن أصل الحجج الصحيحة التي يحتج بها المسلم وهي القرآن، فقال:

17 - الله الذي أنزل القرآن بالحق الذي لا مرية فيه، وأنزل العدل ليحكم بين  الناس بالإنصات، وقد تكون الساعة التي يكذِّب بها هؤلاء قريبة، ومعلوم أن  كل آتٍ قريب.
18 - يطلب الذين لا يؤمنون بها تعجيلها؛ لأنهم لا يؤمنون بحساب ولا ثواب  ولا عقاب , والذين آمنوا بالله خائفون منها لخوفهم من مصيرهم فيها، ويعلمون  علم اليقين أنها الحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه، ألا إن الذين يجادلون في الساعة  ويخاصمون فيها، ويشككون في وقوعها، لفي ضلال بعيد عن الحق.
19 - الله ذو لطف بعباده، يرزق من يشاء، فيوسع له الرزق، ويضيِّق على من  يشاء رحمة به، وإن بدا غير ذلك، وهو القوي الذي لا يغلبه أحد، العزيز الذي  ينتقم من أعدائه.
20 - من كان يريد ثواب الآخرة عاملًا لها عملها، نضاعف له ثوابه، فالحسنة  بعشر أمثالها إلى سبع مئة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة، ومن كان يريد الدنيا وحدها  أعطيناه نصيبه المقدر له فيها، وليس له في الآخرة من حظ لإيثاره الدنيا  عليها.
21 - أم لهؤلاء المشركين آلهة من دون الله، وقد شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم  ياذن لهم الله بشرعه من الشرك به وتحريم ما أحل، وتحليل ما حرم؟ ولولا ما  ضربه الله من أجَلٍ محدد للفصل بين المختلفين، وأنه يؤخرهم إليه لفصَل  بينهم، وإن الظالمين لأنفسهم بالشرك بالله والمعاصي لهم عذاب موجع ينتظرهم  يوم القيامة.
22 - ترى -أيها الرسول- الظالمين أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي خائفين من العقاب  بما كسبوا من الإثم، والعقاب واقع بهم لا محالة، فلا ينفعهم الخوف المجرد  عن توبة، والذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات على النقيض  منهم؛ فهم في بساتين الجنات يتنعمون، لهم ما يشاؤون عند ربهم من أنواع  النعيم الذي لا ينقطع أبدًا، ذلك هو الفضل الكبير الذي لا يدانيه فضل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خوف المؤمن من أهوال يوم القيامة يعين على الاستعداد لها.
• لطف الله بعباده حيث يوسع الرزق على من يكون خيرًا له، ويضيِّق على من يكون التضييق خيرًا له.
• خطر إيثار الدنيا على الآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (486)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

*

*23  - ذلك التبشير العظيم الذي يبشر الله به على يد رسوله الذين آمنوا بالله  ورسله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، قل -أيها الرسول-: لا أطلب منكم على تبليغ  الحق ثوابًا إلا ثوابًا واحدًا عائدًا نفعه إليكم، وهو أن تحبوني لقرابتي  فيكم، ومن يكسب حسنة نضاعف له أجره؛ الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، إن الله غفور  لذنوب من تاب إليه من عباده، شكور لأعمالهم الصالحة التي يعملونها ابتغاء  وجهه.
24 - مِنْ زعم المشركين أن محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد اختلق هذا  القرآن ونسبه لربه، ويقول الله ردًّا عليهم: لو حدَّثتَ نفسك أن تفتري  كذبًا لطَبَعْتُ على قلبك، ومحوت الباطل المفترى، وأبقيت الحق، ولما لم يكن  الأمر كذلك دلَّ على صدف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه موحى له من  ربه، إنه عليم بما في قلوب عباده لا يخفى عليه شيء منه.
25 - وهو سبحانه الذي يقبل توبة عباده من الكفر والمعاصي إذا تابوا إليه،  ويتجاوز عن سيئاتهم التي ارتكبوها، ويعلم ما تفعلون من شيء، لا يخفى عليه  من أعمالكم شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
26 - ويجيب دعاء الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله وعملوا الصالحات، ويزيدهم من  فضله على ما لم يسألوه، والكافرون بالله وبرسله لهم عذاب قوي ينتظرهم يوم  القيامة.
27 - ولو وسَّع الله الرزق لجميع عباده لطغوا في الأرض بالظلم، ولكنه  سبحانه ينزل من الرزق بقدر ما يشاء من توسيع وتضييق، إنه خبير بأحوال عباده  بصير بها، فيعطي لحكمة، ويمنع لحكمة أيضًا.
28 - وهو الذي ينزل المطر على عباده من بعد ما يئسوا من نزوله، وينشر هذا  المطر فتنبت الأرض، وهو المتولِّي شؤون عباده، المحمود على كل حال.
29 - ومن آيات الله الدالة على قدرته ووحدانيته خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض،  وما نشر فيهما من مخلوقات عجيبة، وهو على جمعهم للحشر والجزاء متى شاء  قدير، لا يعجزه ذلك كما لم يعجزه خلقهم أول مرة.
30 - وما أصابكم -أيها الناس- من مصيبة في أنفسكم أو أموالكم فبما كسبته  أيديكم من المعاصي، ويتجاوز الله لكم عن كثير منها، فلا يؤاخذكم به.
31 - ولستم بقادرين على النجاة من ربكم هربًا إذا أراد عقابكم، وليس لكم من  دونه ولي يتولى أموركم، ولا نصير يرفع عنكم العذاب إن أراده بكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الداعي إلى الله لا يبتغي الأجر عند الناس.
• التوسيع في الرزق والتضييق فيه خاضع لحكمة إلهية قد تخفى على كثير من الناس.
• الذنوب والمعاصي من أسباب المصائب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (487)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

* 

*32 - ومن آيات لة على قدرته ووحدانيته السفن التي تجري في البحر مثل الجبال في ارتفاعها وعلوها.
33 - إن يشأ الله إسكان الريح التي تسيِّرهنَّ أسكنها، فَيَظْللن ثوابت في  البحر لا يتحرَّكن، إنَّ في ذلك المذكور من خلق السفن وتسخير الرياح  لدلالات واضحة على قدرة الله لكل صَبَّار على البلاء والمحن، شكور لنعم  الله عليه.
34 - أو إن يشأ سبحانه إهلاك تلك السفن بإرسال الريح العاصفة عليها أهلكها  بسبب ما كسب الناس من الإثم، ويتجاوز عن كثير من ذنوب عباده فلا يعاقبهم  عليها.
35 - ويعلم عند إهلاك تلك السفن بإرسال الريح العاصفة الذين يجادلون في  آيات الله لإبطالها ما لهم من مهرب عن الهلاك، فلا يدعون إلا الله، ويتركون  من عداه.
36 - فما أُعطيتم -أيها الناس- من مال أو جاه أو ولد، فمتاع الحياة الدنيا  وهو زائل منقطع، والنعيم الدائم هو نعيم الجنة الذي أعده الله للذين آمنوا  بالله ورسله، وعلى ربهم وحده يعتمدون في جميع أمورهم.
37 - والذين يبتعدون عن كبائر الذنوب وقبائحها، وإذا غضبوا ممن أساء إليهم  بالقول أو الفعل يغفرون له زلته، ولا يعاقبونه عليها، وهذا العفو تفضل منهم  إذا كان فيه خير ومصلحة.
38 - والذين استجابوا لربهم؛ بفعل ما أمر به، وترك ما نهى عنه، وأتمُّوا  الصلاة على أكمل وجه، والذين يتشاورون في الأمور التي تهمهم، ومما رزقناهم  ينفقون ابتغاء وجه الله.
39 - والذين إذا أصابهم الظلم ينتصرون إكرامًا لأنفسهم وإعزازًا لها، إذا  كان الظالم غير أهل للعفو، وهذا الانتصار حق، بخاصة إذا لم يكن في العفو  مصلحة.
40 - ومن أراد أن يأخذ حقه فله ذلك، لكن بالمثل دون زيادة أو تجاوز، ومن  عفا عمن أساء إليه ولم يؤاخذه على إساءته، وأصلح ما بينه وبين أخيه فثوابه  عند الله، إنه لا يحب الظالمين الذين يظلمون الناس في أنفسهم أو أموالهم أو  أعراضهم، بل يبغضهم.
41 - ومن انتصر لنفسه فأولئك ما عليهم من مؤاخذة لأخذهم بحقهم.
42 - إنما المؤاخذة والعقاب للذين يظلمون الناس، ويعملون في الأرض بالمعاصي، أولئك لهم عذاب موجع في الآخرة.
43 - وأما من صبر على إيذاء غيره وتجاوز عنه، فإن ذلك الصبر مما يعود  بالخير عليه وعلى المجتمع؛ وذاك أمر محمود، ولا يوفَّق له إلا ذو حظ عظيم.
44 - ومن خذله الله عن الهداية فأضلَّه عن الحق فليس له ولي من بعده يتولى  أمره، وترى الظالمين أنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي لما عاينوا العذاب يوم القيامة  يقولون متمنِّين: هل للعودة إلى الدنيا طريق فنتوب إلى الله؟

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصبر والشكر سببان للتوفيق للاعتبار بآيات الله.
• مكانة الشورى في الإسلام عظيمة.
• جواز مؤاخذة الظالم بمثل ظلمه، والعفو خير من ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (488)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

* 

*45  - وترى -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء الظالمين حين يُعْرَضون على النار وهم أذلاء  وخزايا ينظرون إلى الناس خِلْسة من شدة خوفهم منها، وقال الذين آمنوا بالله  وبرسله: إن الخاسرين حقًّا هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة  بسبب ما لاقوه من عذاب الله، ألا إن الظالمين لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي في  عذاب دائم لا ينقطع أبدًا.
46 - وما كان لهم من أولياء ينصرونهم بإنقاذهم من عذاب الله يوم القيامة،  ومن يخذله الله عن الحق فيضلُّه فليس له أبدًا من طريق تؤديه إلى الهداية  إلى الحق.
47 - استجيبوا -أيها الناس- لربكم بالمسارعة إلى امتثال أوامره واجتناب  نواهيه، وترك التسويف، من قبل أن يأتي يوم القيامة الذي إذا جاء لا دافع  له، ما لكم من ملجأ تلجؤون إليه، وما لكم من إنكار تنكرون به ذنوبكم التي  اكتسبتموها في الدنيا.
48 - فإن أعرضوا عما أمرتهم به فما بعثناك -أيها الرسول- عليهم حفيظًا تحفظ  أعمالهم، ليس عليك إلا تبليغ ما أمرت بتبليغه، وحسابهم على الله، وإنا إذا  أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة من غنى وصحة ونحوهما فرح بها، وإن يصب البشر بلاء  بمكروه بسبب ذنوبهم؛ فإن طبيعتهم كفر نعم الله، وعدم شكرها، والتسخط مما  قدره الله بحكمته.
49 - 50 - لله ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، يخلق ما يشاء من ذكر أو أنثى أو  غير ذلك، يعطي لمن يشاء إناثًا ويحرمه الذكور، ويعطي لمن يشاء الذكور  ويحرمه الإناث، ويجعل لمن يشاء الذكور والإناث معًا، ويجعل من يشاء عقيمًا  لا يولد له، إنه عليم بما هو كائن وبما سيكون في المستقبل، وهذا من تمام  علمه وكمال حكمته، لا يخفى عليه شيء، ولا يعجزه شيء.
51 - ما يصحُّ لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيًا بالإلهام أو غيره، أو يكلمه،  بحيث يسمع كلامه ولا يراه، أو يرسل إليه ملكًا رسولًا مثل جبريل، فيوحي إلى  الرسول البشري بإذن الله ما يشاء الله أن يوحيه، إنه سبحانه عليٌّ في ذاته  وصفاته، حكيم في خلقه وقدره وشرعه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب المسارعة إلى امتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه.
• مهمة الرسول البلاغ، والنتائج بيد الله.
• هبة الذكور أو الإناث أو جمعهما معًا هو على مقتضى علم الله بما يصلح لعباده، ليس فيها مزية للذكور دون الإناث.
• يوحي الله تعالى إلى أنبيائه بطرق شتى؛ لِحِكَمٍ يعلمها سبحانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (489)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

* 

*52  - وكما أوحينا إلى الأنبياء من قبلك -أيها الرسول- أوحينا إليك قرآنًا من  عندنا، ما كنت تعلم قبله ما الكتب السماوية المنزلة على الرسل، وما كنت  تعلم ما الإيمان؟ ولكن أنزلنا هذا القرآن ضياءً نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا،  وإنك لتدل الناس إلى طريق مستقيم هو دين الاسلام.
53 - طريق الله الذي له ما في السماوات، وله ما في الأرض، خلقًا وملكًا  وتدبيرًا، حتمًا إلى الله وحده ترجع الأمور في تقديرها وتدبيرها.
سورة الزخرف
مَكيَّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان المبادئ القرآنية الصحيحة، ونقض التصورات الجاهلية الزائفة.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {حم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - أقسم الله بالقرآن الموضح لطريق الهداية إلى الحق.

3 - إنا جعلناه قرآنا بلسان العرب؛ رجاء أن تعقلوا -يا معشر من نزل بلسانكم- معانيه، وتفهموها لتنقلوها إلى الأمم الأخرى.

4 - وإن هذا القرآن في اللوح المحفوظ لذو علوّ ورفعة، وذو حكمة، قد أحكمت آياته في أوامره ونواهيه.
5 - أفنترك إنزال القرآن عليكم إعراضًا لأجل إكثاركم من الشرك والمعاصي؟ لا نفعل ذلك، بل الرحمة بكم تقتضي عكس هذا.

6 - وكم بعثنا من نبي في الأمم السابقة.
7 - وما يأتي تلك الأمم السابقة من نبي من عند الله إلا كانوا منه يسخرون.
8 - فأهلكنا من هم أشدَّ بطشًا من تلك الأمم، فلا نعجز عن إهلاك من هم أضعف  منهم، ومضى في القرآن صفة إهلاك الأمم السابقة، مثل عاد وثمود وقوم لوط  وأصحاب مَدْين.
9 - ولئن سألت -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: من خلق السماوات،  ومن خلق الأرض؟ ليقولنَّ جوابًا لسؤالك: خلقهنَّ العزيز الذي لا يغلبه أحد -  العليم بكل شيء.
10 - الله الذي مهد لكم الأرض فجعلها لكم وطاءً تطؤونها بأقدامكم، وصيَّر  لكم فيها طرقًا في جبالها وأوديتها؛ رجاء أن تسترشدوا بها في سيركم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سمي الوحي روحًا لأهمية الوحي في هداية الناس، فهو بمنزلة الروح للجسد.
• الهداية المسندة إلى الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هي هداية الإرشاد لا هداية التوفيق.
• ما عند المشركين من توحيد الربوبية لا ينفعهم يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (490)*
***سورة الشورى****
مَكيّة

*

*11  - والذي نزل من السماء ماءً بقدر ما يكفيكم، ويكفي بهائمكم وزروعكم،  فأحيينا به بلدة قاحلة لا نبات بها، وكما أحيا الله تلك الأرض القاحلة  بالنبات يحييكم للبعث.
12 - والذي خلق الأصناف جميعها، كالليل والنهار، والذكر والأنثى وغيرها،  وصيَّر لكم من السفن والأنعام ما تركبونه في أسفاركم، فتركبون السفن في  البحر، وتركبون أنعامكم في البر.
13 - صيَّر لكم ذلك كله؛ رجاء أن تستقروا على ظهور ما تركبون منه في  أسفاركم، ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم بتسخيرها لكم إذا استقررتم على ظهورها،  وتقولوا بألسنتكم: تنزَّه وتقدَّس الذي هيا وذلل لنا هذا المركوب فصرنا  نتحكم فيه، وما كنا له مطيقين لولا تسخير الله له.
14 - وإنا إلى ربنا وحده لراجعون بعد موتنا للحساب والجزاء.
15 - وزعم المشركون أن بعض المخلوقات متولدة عن الخالق سبحانه حين قالوا:  الملائكة بنات الله، إن الإنسان الذي يقول مثل هذا القول لكفور بيّن الكفر  والضلال.
16 - أتقولون -أيها المشركون-: اتخذ الله مما يخلق بنات لنفسه، وأخلصكم بالذكور من الأولاد؟! فأي قسمة هذه القسمة التي زعمتم؟!
17 - وإذا بُشِّر أحدهم بالأنثى التي ينسبها إلى ربه ظل وجهه مسودًا من شدة  الهم والحزن، وظلَّ هو ممتلئًا غيظًا، فكيف ينسب إلى ربه ما يغتمَّ هو به  إذا بُشِّر به؟
18 - أينسبون إلى ربهم من يُرَبَّى في الزينة وهو في الجدال كير مبين الكلام لأنوثته؟!
19 - وسمَّوُا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن سبحانه: إناثًا، هل حضروا حين  خلقهم الله، فتبينوا أنهم إناث؟! ستكتب الملائكة شهادتهم هذه، ويسألون  عنها يوم القيامة، ويعذبون بها لكذبهم.
20 - وقالوا محتجين بالقدر: لو شاء الله ألا نعبد الملائكة ما عبدناهم،  فكونه شاء ذلك منا يدلُّ على رضاه، ليس لهم بقولهم هذا من علم، إن هم إلا  يكذبون.
21 - أم أعطينا هؤلاء المشركين كتابًا من قبل القرآن يبيح لهم عبادة غير الله؟! فهم متمسكون بذلك الكتاب، محتجون به.
22 - لا، لم يقع ذلك، بل قالوا محتجين بالتقليد: إنا وجدنا آباءنا من قبلنا  على دين وملة، وقد كانوا يعبدون الأصنام، وإنا ماضون على آثارهم في  عبادتها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كل نعمة تقتضي شكرًا.
• جور المشركين في تصوراتهم عن ربهم حين نسبوا الإناث إليه، وكَرِهوهنَّ لأنفسهم.
• بطلان الاحتجاج على المعاصي بالقدر.
• المشاهدة أحد الأسس لإثبات الحقائق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (491)*
***سورة الزخرف****
مَكيّة

* 




*23  - وكما كذَّب هؤلاء، واحتجوا بتقليدهم لآبائهم، لم نبعث من قبلك -أيها  الرسول- في قرية من رسول ينذر قومه إلا قال رؤساؤهم وكبراؤهم من أهل الثراء  فيهم: إنا وجدنا آباءنا على دين وملة، وإنا متبعون لآثارهم. فليس قومك  بدْعًا في ذلك.
24 - قال لهم رسولهم: أتتبعون آباءكم ولو جئتكم بما هو خير من ملتهم التي  كانوا عليها؟ قالوا: إنا كافرون بالذي أرسلت به أنت ومن سبقك من الرسل.
25 - فانتقمنا من الأمم التي كذبت بالرسل من قبلك فأهلكناهم، فتأمل كيف كانت نهاية المكذبين برسلهم، فقد كانت نهاية أليمة.
26 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال إبراهيم لأبيه وقومه: إنني بريء مما تعبدون من الأصنام من دون الله.
27 - إلا الله الذي خلقني فإنه سيرشدني إلى ما فيه نفعي من اتباع دينه القويم.
28 - وصيَّر إبراهيم كلمة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله) باقية في ذريته من  بعده، فلا يزال فيهم من يوحِّد الله لا يشرك به شيئًا؛ رجاء أن يرجعوا إلى  الله بالتوبة إليه من الشرك والمعاصي.
29 - لم أعاجل بالهلاك هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين، بل متعتهم بالبقاء في  الدنيا، ومتعت آباءهم من قبلهم حتى جاءهم القرآن، ورسول مبين هو محمد - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -.
30 - ولما جاءهم هذا القرآن الذي هو الحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه قالوا: هذا سحر يسحرنا به محمد، وإنا به كافرون فلن نؤمن به.
31 - وقال المشركون المكذبون: هلَّا أنزل الله هذا القرآن على أحد رجلين  عظيمين من مكة أو الطائف، وهما الوليد بن عقبة وعروة بن مسعود الثقفي بدلًا  من إنزاله على محمد الفقير اليتيم.
32 - أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك -أيها الرسول- فيعطونها من يشاؤون ويمنعونها من  يشاؤون أم الله؟ نحن قسمنا بينهم أرزاقهم في الدنيا، وجعلنا منهم الغني  والفقير؛ ليصير بعضهم مُسَخَّرًا لبعض، ورحمة ربك لعباده في الآخرة خير مما  يجمعه هؤلاء من حطام الدنيا الفاني.
33 - ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة في الكفر لجعلنا لبيوت من يكفر بالله سقوفًا من الفضة، وجعلنا لهم درجًا عليه يصعدون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التقليد من أسباب ضلال الأمم السابقة.
• البراءة من الكفر والكافرين لازمة.
• تقسيم الأرزاق خاضع لحكمة الله.
• حقارة الدنيا عند الله، فلو كانت تزن عنده جناح بعوضة ما سقى منها كافرًا شربة ماء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (492)*
***سورة الزخرف****
مَكيّة

*

*34 - وجعلنا لبيوتهم أبوابًا، وجعلنا لهم أسرَّة عليها يتكئون استدراجًا لهم وفتنة.
35 - ولجعلنا لهم ذهبًا، وليس كل ذلك إلا متاع الحياة الدنيا، فنفعه قليل  لعدم بقائه، وما في الآخرة من النعيم خير عند ربك -أيها الرسول- للمتقين  لله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
36 - ومن ينظر نظر غير متمكن في القرآن يوصله إلى الإعراض يعاقب بتسليط شيطان ملازم له يزيده في الغواية.
37 - وإن هؤلاء القرناء الذين يُسَلَّطون على المعرضين عن القرآن ليصدونهم  عن دين الله؛ فلا يمتثلون أوامره، ولا يجتنبون نواهيه، ويظنون أنهم مهتدون  إلى الحق، ومن ثَمَّ فهم لا يتوبون من ضلالهم.
38 - حتى إذا جاءنا المُعْرِض عن ذكر الله يوم القيامة قال متمنيًا: يا ليت  بيني وبينك -أيها القرين- مسافة ما بين المشرق والمغرب، فَقُبِّحْت من  قرين.
39 - قال الله للكافرين يوم القيامة: ولن ينفعكم اليوم -وقد ظلمتم أنفسكم  بالشرك والمعاصي- اشتراككم في العذاب فلن يحمل شركاؤكم عنكم شيئًا من  عذابكم.
40 - إن هؤلاء صُمٌّ عن سماع الحق، عُمْيٌ عن إبصاره، أفأنت -أيها الرسول-  تستطيع إسماع الصم، أو هداية العمي، أو هداية من كان في ضلال واضح عن  الطريق المستقيم؟!
41 - فإن ذهبنا بك -بأن أمَتْناكَ قبل أن نعذبهم- فإنا منتقمون منهم بتعذيبهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
42 - أو نرينَّك بعض ما نعدهم من العذاب، فإنا عليهم مقتدرون يستطيعون مغالبتنا في شيء.
43 - فتمسَّك -أيها الرسول- بما أوحى إليك ربك، واعمل به، إنك على طريق حق لا لَبْس فيه.
44 - وإن هذا القرآن لشرف لك، وشرف لقومك، وسوف تسألون يوم القيامة عن الإيمان به، واتباع هديه، والدعوة إليه.
45 - واسأل -أيها الرسول- من بعثنا من قبلك من الرسل: أجعلنا من دون الرحمن معبودات تُعْبَد؟!
46 - ولقد بعثنا موسى بآياتنا إلى فرعون والأشراف من قومه فقال لهم: إني رسول رب المخلوقات كلها.
47 - فلما جاءهم بآياتنا صاروا منها يضحكون؛ سخرية واستهزاءً.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطر الإعراض عن القرآن.
• القرآن شرف لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولأمته.
• اتفاق الرسالات كلها على نبذ الشرك.
• السخرية من الحق صفة من صفات الكفر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (493)*
***سورة الزخرف****
مَكيّة

*

*48  - وما نري فرعون والأشراف من قومه من حجة على صحة ما جاء به موسى - عليه  السلام - إلا كانت أعظم من الحجة التي قبلها، وأخذناهم بالعذاب في الدنيا؛  رجاء أن يرجعوا عما هم عليه من الكفر، ولكن دونما فائدة.
49 - فقالوا لما نالهم بعض العذاب لموسى - عليه السلام -: يا أيها الساحر،  ادع لنا ربك بما ذكر لك من كشف العذاب إن آمنا، إنا لمهتدون إليه إن كشفه  عنا.
50 - فلما صرفنا عنهم العذاب إذا هم ينقضون عهدهم، ولا يفون به.
51 - ونادى فرعون في قومه قائلًا في تبجُّح بملكه: يا قوم، أليس لي ملك  مصر، وهذه الأنهار من النيل تجري تحت قصوري؟ أفلا تبصرون ملكي وتعرفون  عظمتي؟!
52 - فأنا خير من موسى الطريد الضعيف الذي لا يحسن الكلام.
53 - فهلَّا ألقى الله الذي أرسله أَسْوِرة من ذهب عليه؛ لتبيين أنه رسوله، أو جاء معه الملائكة يتبع بعضهم بعضًا.
54 - فأغرى فرعون قومه، فأطاعوه في ضلاله، إنهم كانوا قومًا خارجين عن طاعة الله.
55 - فلما أغضبونا باستمرارهم على الكفر انتقمنا منهم، فأغرقناهم كلهم.
56 - فصيّرنا فرعون وملأه مقدمة يتقدمون للناس وكفار قومك لهم بالأثر، وصيّرناهم عبرة لمن يعتبر؛ لئلا يعمل بعملهم فيصيبه ما أصابهم.
57 - ولما حسب المشركون أن عيسى الذي عبده النصارى داخل في عموم قوله  تعالى: {إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ  أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ (98)} وقد نهى الله عن عبادته كما نهى عن عبادة  الأصنام إذا قومك -أيها الرسول- يضجّون ويصخبون في الخصومة قائلين: رضينا  أن تكون آلهتنا بمنزلة عيسى، فأنزل الله ردًّا عليهم: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى أُولَئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ (101)}.
58 - وقالوا: أمعبوداتنا خير أم عيسى؟! ما ضرب لك ابن الزِّبَعْرَى وأمثاله  هذا المثل حبًّا للتوصل إلى الحق، ولكن حبًّا للجدل، فهم قوم مجبولون على  الخصومة.
59 - ما عيسى بن مريم إلا عبد من عباد الله أنعمنا عليه بالنبوة والرسالة،  وصيّرناه مثلًا لبني إسرائيل يستدلون به على قدرة الله حين خلقه من غير أب  كما خلق آدم من غير أبوين.
60 - ولو نشاء إهلاككم -يا بني آدم- لأهلكناكم، وجعلنا بدلكم ملائكة يخلفونكم في الأرض، يعبدون الله لا يشركون به شيئًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نَكْث العهود من صفات الكفار.
• الفاسق خفيف العقل يستخفّه من أراد استخفافه.
• غضب الله يوجب الخسران.
• أهل الضلال يسعون إلى تحريف دلالات النص القرآني حسب أهوائهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (494)*
***سورة الزخرف****
مَكيّة
*


*61  - وإن عيسى لعلامة من علامات الساعة الكبرى حين ينزل آخر الزمان، فلا  تشكّوا أن الساعة واقعة، واتبعوني فيما جئتكم به من عند الله، هذا الذي  جئتكم به هو الطريق المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه.
62 - ولا يصرفنكم الشيطان عن الصراط المستقيم بإغوائه وإغرائه، إنه لكم عدوّ بيّن العداوة.
63 - ولما جاء عيسى - عليه السلام - قومه بالأدلة الواضحة على أنه رسول،  قال لهم: قد جئتكم من عند الله بالحكمة، ولأوضح لكم بعض الذي تختلفون فيه  من أمور دينكم، فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما  آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه.
64 - إن الله هو ربي وربكم، لا رب لنا غيره، فأخلصوا له وحده العبادة، وهذا التوحيد هو الطريق المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه.
65 - فاختلفت طوائف النصارى في شأن عيسى؛ فمنهم من يقول: هو إله، ومن يقول:  هو ابن الله، ومنهم من يقول: هو وأمه إلهان، فويل للذين ظلموا أنفسهم -بما  وصفوا به عيسى من الألوهية، أو البُنُوَّة، أو أنه ثالث ثلاثة- من عذاب  موجع ينتظرهم يوم القيامة.
66 - هل ينتظر هؤلاء الأحزاب المختلفون في شأن عيسى إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم  فجأة وهم لا يحسّون بإتيانها؟! فإن جاءتهم وهم على كفرهم فإن مصيرهم العذاب  الموجع.
67 - المتخالّون والمتصادقون على الكفر والضلال بعضهم لبعض أعداء يوم  القيامة إلا المتقين لله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فخُلّتهم دائمة لا  تنقطع.
68 - ويقول لهم الله: يا عبادي، لا خوف عليكم اليوم فيما تستقبلونه، ولا أنتم تحزنون على ما فاتكم من حظوظ الدنيا.
69 - الذين آمنوا بالقرآن المنزل على رسولهم، وكانوا منقادين للقرآن؛ يأتمرون بأوامره، وينتهون عن نواهيه.
70 - ادخلوا الجنة أنتم وأمثالكم في الإيمان، تسرّون بما تلقونه من النعيم المقيم الذي لا ينفد ولا ينقطع.
71 - يطوف عليهم خدّامهم بآنية من ذهب وبأكواب لا عُرَا لها، وفي الجنة ما  تشتهيه الأنفس، وتتلذذ الأعين برؤيته، وأنتم فيها ماكثون، لا تخرجون منها  أبدًا.
72 - تلك الجنة التي وصفت لكم هي التي أورثكم الله إياها بأعمالكم فضلًا منه.
73 - لكم فيها فاكهة كثيرة لا تنقطع، منها تأكلون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نزول عيسى من علامات الساعة الكبرى.
• انقطاع خُلَّة الفساق يوم القيامة، ودوام خُلَّة المتقين.
• بشارة الله للمؤمنين وتطمينه لهم عما خلفوا وراءهم من الدنيا وعما يستقبلونه في الآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (495)*
***سورة الزخرف****
مَكيّة

*

*ولما ذكر الله جزاء المتقين ذكر جزاء من هم ضدهم وهم المجرمون فقال:

74 - إن المجرمين بالكفر والمعاصي في عذاب جهنم يوم القيامة ماكثون فيه أبدًا.
75 - لا يُخَفّف عنهم العذاب، وهم فيه آيسون من رحمة الله.
76 - وما ظلمناهم حين أدخلناهم النار، ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين لأنفسهم بالكفر.
77 - ونادوا خازن النار مالكًا قائلين: يا مالك، لِيُمِتْنا ربك فنستريح من  العذاب، فيجيبهم مالك بقوله: إنكم ماكثون في العذاب دائمًا لا تموتون، ولا  ينقطع عنكم العذاب.
78 - لقد جئناكم في الدنيا بالحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه، ولكن معظمكم للحق كارهون.
79 - فإن مكروا بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأعدوا له كيدًا فإنا مُحكِمون لهم تدبيرًا يفوق كيدهم.
80 - أم يظنون أنا لا نسمع سرهم الذي أضمروه في قلوبهم، أو سرّهم الذي  يتناجون به خفية، بلى إنا نسمع ذلك كله، والملائكة لديهم يكتبون كل ما  عملوه.
81 - قل -أيها الرسول- للذين ينسبون البنات لله، تعالى الله عن قولهم  علوًّا كبيرًا: إن كان لله -على سبيل الفرض- ولد فأنا أول العابدين لذلك  الولد.
82 - تنزّه رب السماوات والأرض ورب العرش عما يقوله هؤلاء المشركون من نسبة الشريك والصاحبة والولد إليه.
83 - فاتركهم -أيها الرسول- يخوضوا فيما هم عليه من الباطل، ويلعبوا، حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون، وهو يوم القيامة.
84 - وهو سبحانه المعبود في السماء بحق، وهو المعبود في الأرض بحق، وهو  الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره، العليم بأحوال عباده، لا يخفى عليه منها  شيء.
85 - وتزايد خير الله وبركته سبحانه، الذي له وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض  وملك ما بينهما، وعنده وحده علم الساعة التي تقوم فيها القيامة، لا يعلمها  غيره، وإليه وحده ترجعون في الآخرة للحساب والجزاء.
86 - ولا يملك الذين يعبدهم المشركون من دون الله الشفاعة عند الله، إلا من  شهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وهو يعلم ما شهد به؛ مثل عيسى وعزير والملائكة.
87 - ولئن سألتهم: من خلقهم؟ ليقولنّ: خلقنا الله، فكيف يُصْرَفْون عن عبادته بعد هذا الاعتراف؟!
88 - وعنده سبحانه علم شكوى رسوله من تكذيب قومه، وقوله فيها: يارب، إن هؤلاء قوم لا يؤمنون بما أرسلتني به إليهم.
89 - فأعرضْ عنهم، وقل لهم ما تدفع به شرهم -وكان هذا في مكة- فسوف يعلمون ما يلاقونه من العقاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كراهة الحق خطر عظيم.
• مكر الكافرين يعود عليهم ولو بعد حين.
• كلما ازداد علم العبد بربه، ازداد ثقة بربه وتسليمًا لشرعه.
• اختصاص الله بعلم وقت الساعة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (496)*
***سُورَةُ الدُّخَان**
مَكيّة

* 

*سُورَةُ الدُّخَان
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الإنذار بالعذاب المرتقب، من خلال تخويف المكذبين من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {حم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - أقسم الله بالقرآن الموضح لطريق الهداية إلى الحق.
3 - إنا أنزلنا القرآن في ليلة القدر، وهي ليلة كثيرة الخيرات، إنا كنا مخوِّفين بهذا القرآن.
4 - في هذه الليلة يفصل كل أمر محكم يتعلق بالأرزاق والآجال وغيرهما مما يحدثه الله تلك السنة.
5 - نفصل كل أمر محكم من عندنا، إنا كنا باعثين الرسل.
6 - نبعث الرسل رحمة من ربك -أيها الرسول- لمن أرسلوا إليهم، إنه سبحانه هو  السميع لأقوال عباده، العليم بأفعالهم ونياتهم، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
7 - رب السماوات ورب الأرض ورب ما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين بذلك فآمنوا برسولي.
8 - لا معبود بحق غيره، يحيي ويميت، لا محيي ولا مميت غيره، ربكم ورب آبائكم المتقدمين.
9 - ليس هؤلاء المشركون بموقنين بذلك، بل هم في شك منه يلهون عنه بما هم فيه من الباطل.
10 - فانتظر -أيها الرسول- عذاب قومك القريب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان واضح يرونه بأعينهم من شدة الوجع.
11 - يعمّ قومك، ويقال لهم: هذا العذاب الذي أصابكم عذاب موجع.
12 - فيتضرعون إلى ربهم سائلين: ربنا اصرف عنا العذاب الذي أرسلته علينا، إنا مؤمنون بك وبرسولك إن صرفته عنا.
13 - كيف لهم أن يتذكروا وينيبوا إلى ربهم وقد جاءهم رسول بيّن الرسالة، وعرفوا صدقه وأمانته؟!
14 - ثم أعرضوا عن التصديق به، وقالوا عنه: هو معلَّم يُعلِّمه غيره وليس برسول، وقالوا عنه: هو مجنون.
15 - إنا حين نصرف عنكم العذاب قليلًا، إنكم عائدون إلى كفركم وتكذيبكم.
16 - وانتظرهم -أيها الرسول- يوم نبطش بكفار قومك البطشة الكبرى يوم بدر، إنا منتقمون منهم لكفرهم بالله وتكذيبهم رسوله.
17 - ولقد اختبرنا قبلهم قوم فرعون، وجاءهم رسول من الله كريم يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله وعبادته، وهو موسى - عليه السلام -.
18 - قال موسى لفرعون وقومه: اتركوا لي بني إسرائيل، فهم عباد الله، ليس  لكم حق أن تستعبدوهم، إني لكم رسول من الله، أمين على ما أمرني أن أبلغكم،  لا أنقص منه شيئًا ولا أزيده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• نزول القرآن في ليلة القدر التى هي كثيرة الخيرات دلالة على عظم قدره.
• بعثة الرسل ونزول القرآن من مظاهر رحمة الله بعباده.
• رسالات الأنبياء تحرير للمستضعفين من قبضة المتكبرين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (497)*
***سُورَةُ الدُّخَان**
مَكيّة
*


*19 - وألا تتكبروا على الله بترك عبادته، والاستعلاء على عباده، إني آتيكم بحجة واضحة.
20 - وإني اعتصمت بربي وربكم من أن تقتلوني بالرجم بالحجارة.
21 - وإن لم تصدقوا بما جئت به فاعتزلوني، ولا تقربوني بسوء.
22 - فدعا موسى - عليه السلام - ربه: أن هؤلاء القوم -فرعون وملأه- قوم مجرمون يستحقّون تعجيل العقاب.
23 - فأمر الله موسى أن يسري بقومه ليلًا، وأخبره أن فرعون وقومه سيتبعونهم.
24 - وأمره إذا اجتاز البحر هو وبنو إسرائيل أن يتركه ساكنًا كما كان، إن فرعون وجنده مهلكون بالغرق في البحر.
25 - كم خلَّف فرعون وقومه وراءهم من بساتين وعيون جارية!
26 - وكم خلَّفوا وراءهم من زروع ومجلس حسن!
27 - وكم خلَّفوا وراءهم من عيشة كانوا فيها متنعّمين!
28 - هكذا حدث لهم ما وُصِفَ لكم، وأورثنا جناتهم وعيونهم وزروعهم ومقاماتهم قومًا آخرين هم بنو إسرائيل.
29 - فما بكت على فرعون وقومه السماء والأرض حين غرقوا، وما كانوا مُمْهَلين حتى يتوبوا.
30 - ولقد أنقذنا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المُذِل، حيث كان فرعون وقومه يقتلون أبناءهم، ويستحيون نساءهم.
31 - أنقذناهم من عذاب فرعون، إنه كان مستكبرًا من المتجاوزين لأمر الله ودينه.
32 - ولقد اخترنا بني إسرائيل على علم منا على عالمي زمانهم لكثرة أنبيائهم.
33 - وأعطيناهم من الدلائل والبراهين التي أيّدنا بها موسى ما فيه نعمة ظاهرة لهم كالمنّ والسلوى وغيرهما.
34 - إن هؤلاءالمشركين المكذبين ليقولون منكرين للبعث:
35 - ما هي إلا موتتنا الأولى فلا حياة بعدها، وما نحن بمبعوثين بعد هذه الموتة.
36 - فأت -يا محمد- أنت ومن معك من أتباعك بآبائنا الذين ماتوا أحياء إن  كنتم صادقين فيما تدّعونه من أن الله يبعث الموتى أحياء للحساب والجزاء.
37 - أهؤلاء المشركون المكذبون بك -أيها الرسول- خير في القوة والمنعة، أم  قوم تُبَّع والذين من قبلهم مثل عاد وثمود - أهلكناهم جميعًا، إنهم كانوا  مجرمين.
38 - وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين بخلقها.
39 - ما خلقنا السماوات والأرض إلا لحكمة بالغة، ولكن معظم المشركين لا يعلمون ذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب لجوء المؤمن إلى ربه أن يحفظه من كيد عدوّه.
• مشروعية الدعاء على الكفار عندما لا يستجيبون للدعوة، وعندما يحاربون أهلها.
• الكون لا يحزن لموت الكافر لهوانه على الله.
• خلق السماوات والأرض لحكمة بالغة يجهلها الملحدون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (498)*
***سُورَةُ الدُّخَان**
مَكيّة

*

*40 - إن يوم القيامة الذي يفصل الله به بين العباد ميعاد للخلائق جميعًا يجمعهم الله فيه.
41 - يوم لا ينفع قريب قريبه، ولا صديق صديقه، ولا هم يمنعون من عذاب الله؛ لأن الملك يومئذ لله، لا أحد يستطيع ادعاءه.
42 - إلا من رحمه الله من الناس، فإنه ينتفع بما قدم من عمل صالح إن الله  هو العزيز الذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وقدره وتدبيره.
ولما ذكر الله القيامة ذكر افتراق الناس فيها حسب الجزاء، فقال:

43 - إن شجرة الزقوم التي أنبتها الله في أصل الجحيم.
44 - طعام ذي الإثم العظيم وهو الكافر يأكل من ثمرها الخبيث.
45 - هذا الثمر مثل الزيت الأسود، يغلي في بطونهم من شدة حرارته.
46 - كغلي الماء المتناهي في الحرارة.
47 - ويقال لزبانية النار: خذوه فجرّوه بعنف وغلظة إلى وسط الجحيم.
48 - ثم صبوا فوق رأس هذا المُعَذَّب الماء الحار فلا يفارقه العذاب.
49 - ويقال له تهكُّمًا: ذق هذا العذاب الأليم؛ إنك أنت العزيز الذي لا يُضام جنابك الكريم في قومك.
50 - إن هذا العذاب هو الذي كنتم تشكّون في وقوعه يوم القيامة، فقد زال عنكم الشك بمعاينته.
51 - إن المتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه في موضع إقامة آمنون من كل مكروه يصيبهم.
52 - في بساتين وعيون جارية.
53 - يلبسون في الجنة رقيق الديباج وغليظه، يقابل بعضهم بعضًا، ولا ينظر أحدهم قفا الآخر.
54 - كما أكرمناهم بذلك المذكور زوجناهم في الجنة بالحسان من النساء واسعات الأعين مع شدّة بياض بياضها وشدّة سواد سوادها.
55 - يدعون خدمهم فيها ليأتوهم بكل فاكهة أرادوها آمنين من انقطاعها، ومن مضارّها.
56 - خالدين فيها، لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى في الحياة الدنيا، ووقاهم ربهم عذاب النار.
57 - تفضلًا وإحسانًا من ربك بهم، ذلك المذكور -من إدخالهم الجنة , ووقايتهم من النار- هو الفوز العظيم الذي لا يدانيه فوز.
58 - فإنما يسّرنا هذا القرآن وسهَّلناه بإنزاله بلسانك العربي -أيها الرسول- لعلَّهم يتعظون.
59 - فانتظر نصرك وهلاكهم، إنهم منتظرون هلاكك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجمع بين العذاب الجسمي والنفسي للكافر.
• الفوز العظيم هو النجاة من النار ودخول الجنة.
• تيسير الله لفظ القرآن ومعانيه لعباده.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (499)*
 ** *سُورَة الجَاثِيَة*  *
مَكيّة

* 

*سُورَة الجَاثِيَة
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
معالجة أصحاب الهوى المستكبرين عن الحق، من خلال عرض الآيات والتذكير بالآخرة.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {حم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - تنزيل القرآن من الله العزيز الذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وقدره وتدبيره.
3 - إن في السماوات والأرض لدلائل على قدرة الله ووحدانيته للمؤمنين؛ لأنهم هم الذين يعتبرون بالآيات.
4 - وفي خلقكم -أيها الناس- من نطفة، ثم من مُضْغة، ثم من عَلَقة، وفي خلق  ما يبثه الله من دابة تدب على وجه الأرض دلائل على وحدانيته لقوم يوقنون  بأن الله هو الخالق.
5 - وفي تعاقب الليل والنهار، وفيما أنزل الله من السماء من المطر فأحيا به  الأرض بإنباتها بعد أن كانت ميتة لا نبات فيها، وفى تصريف الرياح بالإتيان  بها مرة من جهه، ومره من أخرى لمنافعكم؛ دلائل لقوم يعقلون، فيستدلون بها  على وحدانية الله وقدرته على البعث، وقدرته على كل شيء.
6 - هذه الآيات والبراهين نتلوها عليك -أيها الرسول- بالحق، فإن لم يؤمنوا  بحديث الله المنزل على عبده وبحججه، فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون، وبأي حجج بعده  يصدقون؟!
7 - عذاب من الله وهلاك لكل كذاب كثير الآثام.
8 - يسمع هذا الكافر آيات الله في القرآن تقرأ عليه، ثم يستمرّ على ما كان  عليه من الكفر والمعاصي؛ متعاليًا في نفسه عن اتباع الحق، كأنه لم يسمع تلك  الآيات المقروءة عليه، فأخبره -أيها الرسول- بما يسوؤه في آخرته، وهو عذاب  موجع ينتظره فيها.
9 - وإذا بلغه شيء من القرآن اتخذه سخرية يسخر منه، أولئك المتصفون بصفة السخرية من القرآن لهم عذاب مذلّ يوم القيامة.
10 - من أمامهم نار جهنم تنتظرهم في الآخرة، ولا يغني عنهم ما كسبوا من  الأموال من الله شيئًا، ولا يدفع عنهم شيئًا ما اتخذوه من دونه من الأصنام  التي يعبدونها من دونه، ولهم يوم القيامة عذاب عظيم.
11 - هذا الكتاب الذي أنزلناه على رسولنا محمد هاد إلى طريق الحق، والذين كفروا بآيات ربهم المنزلة على رسوله لهم عذاب سيئ موجع.
12 - الله وحده هو الذي سخّر لكم -أيها الناس- البحر لتجري السفن فيه  بأمره، ولتطلبوا من فضله بأنواع المكاسب المباحة، ولعلكم تشكرون نعمة الله  عليكم.
13 - وسخّر لكم سبحانه ما في السماوات من شمس وقمر ونجوم، وما في الأرض من  أنهار وأشجار وجبال وغيره، إن في تسخير ذلك لكم لدلائل على قدرة الله  ووحدانيته، لقوم يتفكرون في آياته، فيعتبرون بها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكذب والإصرار على الذنب والكبر والاستهزاء بآيات الله: صفات أهل الضلال، وقد توعّد الله المتصف بها.
• نعم الله على عباده كثيرة، ومنها تسخير ما في الكون لهم.
• النعم تقتضي من العباد شكر المعبود الذي منحهم إياها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (500)*
 ** *سُورَة الجَاثِيَة*  *
مَكيّة
*


*14  - قل -أيها الرسول- للذين آمنوا بالله، وصدقوا رسوله: تجاوزوا عمن أساء  إليكم من الكفار الذين لا يبالون بنعم الله أو نقمه، فإن الله سيجزي كلًّا  من المؤمنين الصابرين، والكفار المعتدين، بما كانوا يكسبون من الأعمال في  الدنيا.
15 - من عمل عملًا صالحًا فنتيجة عمله الصالح له، والله غني عن عمله، ومن  أساء عمله فنتيجة عمله السيئ عقابه عليه، والله لا تضرّه إساءته، ثم إلينا  وحدنا ترجعون في الآخرة لنجازي كلًّا بما يستحقّه.
16 - ولقد أعطينا بني إسرائيل التوراة والفصل بين الناس بحكمها، وجعلنا  معظم الأنبياء منهم من ذرية إبراهيم - عليه السلام -، ورزقناهم من أنواع  الطيبات، وفضلناهم على عالمي زمانهم.
17 - وأعطيناهم دلائل توضح الحق من الباطل، فما اختلفوا إلا من بعد ما قامت  عليهم الحجج ببعثة نبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وما جرّهم إلى هذا  الاختلاف إلا بغي بعضهم على بعض حرصًا على الرئاسة والجاه، إن ربك -أيها  الرسول- يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا يختلفون فيه في الدنيا، فيبيّن  من كان محقًّا، ومن كان مبطلًا.
18 - ثم جعلناك على طريقة وسُنَّة ومنهاج من أمرنا الذي أمرنا به من قبلك  من رسلنا تدعو إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح، فاتبع هذه الشريعة، ولا تتبع  أهواء الذين لا يعلمون الحق؛ فأهواؤهم مضلة عن الحق.
19 - إن الذين لا يعلمون الحق لن يَكُفُّوا عنك من عذاب الله شيئًا إن  اتبعت أهواءهم، وإن الظالمين من جميع المِلَلِ والنِّحَل بعضهم ناصر بعض،  ومؤيده على المؤمنين، والله ناصر المتقين له بامتثال أوامره واجتناب  نواهيه.
20 - هذا القرآن المنزل على رسولنا بصائر يبصر بها الناس الحق من الباطل،  وهداية إلى الحق، ورحمة لقوم يوقنون؛ لأنهم هم الذين يهتدون به إلى الصراط  المستقيم ليرضى عنهم ربهم، فيدخلهم الجنة، ويزحزحهم عن النار.
21 - هل يظن الذين اكتسبوا بجوارحهم الكفر والمعاصي أن نجعلهم في الجزاء  مثل الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، بحيث يستوون في الدنيا  والآخرة؟! قبح حكمهم هذا.
22 - وخلق الله السماوات والأرض لحكمة بالغة، ولم يخلقهما عبثًا، ولتجزى كل  نفس بما كسبته من خير أو شرّ، والله لا يظلمهم بنقص في حسناتهم، ولا زيادة  في سيئاتهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العفو والتجاوز عن الظالم إذا لم يُظهر الفساد في الأرض، ويَعْتَدِ على  حدود الله؛ خلق فاضل أمر الله به المؤمنين إن غلب على ظنهم العاقبة الحسنة.
• وجوب اتباع الشرع والبعد عن اتباع أهواء البشر.
• كما لا يستوي المؤمنون والكافرون في الصفات، فلا يستوون في الجزاء.
• خلق الله السماوات وفق حكمة بالغة يجهلها الماديون الملحدون.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (501)*
 ** *سُورَة الجَاثِيَة*  *
مَكيّة

* 

*23  - انظر -أيها الرسول- إلى من اتبع هواه وجعله بمنزلة المعبود له الذي لا  يخالفه، فقد أضلّه الله على علم منه؛ لأنه يستحقّ الإضلال، وختم على قلبه  فلا يسمع سماعًا ينتفع به، وجعل الله على بصره غطاء يمنعه من إبصار الحق،  فمن الذي يوفِّقه للحق بعد أن أضله الله؟! أفلا تتذكرون ضرر اتباع الهوى،  ونفع اتباع شرع الله؟!
24 - وقال الكافرون المنكرون للبعث: ما الحياة إلا حياتنا الدنيا هذه فقط،  فلا حياة بعدها، تموت أجيال فلا تعود وتحيا أجيال، وما يميتنا إلا تعاقب  الليل والنهار، وليس لهم على إنكارهم للبعث من علم، إن هم إلا يظنون، وإن  الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئًا.
25 - وإذا تُقْرأ على المشركين المنكرين للبعث آياتنا واضحات ما كان لهم من  حجة يحتجون بها إلا قولهم للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه: أحيوا  لنا آباءنا الذين ماتوا إن كنتم صادقين في دعوى أننا نبعث بعد موتنا.
26 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: الله يحييكم بخلقكم ثم يميتكم، ثم يجمعكم بعد  موتكم إلى يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء، ذلك اليوم الذي لا شك فيه أنه آتٍ،  ولكن معظم الناس لا يعلمون؛ لذلك لا يستعدّون له بالعمل الصالح.
27 - ولله وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، فلا يُعْبد بحقٍّ غيره فيهما،  ويوم تقوم الساعة التي يبعث الله فيها الموتى للحساب والجزاء يخسر أصحاب  الباطل الذين كانوا يعبدون غير الله، ويسعون لإبطال الحق، واحقاق الباطل.
28 - وترى -أيها الرسول- في ذلك اليوم كل أمة باركة على ركبها تنتظر ما  يفعل بها، كل أمة تدعى إلى كتاب أعمالها الذي كتبه الحفظة من الملائكة،  اليوم تجزون -أيها الناس- ما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من خير وشرّ.
29 - هذا كتابنا -الذي كانت ملائكتنا تكتب فيه أعمالكم- يشهد عليكم بالحقّ  فاقرؤوه، إنا كنا نأمر الحفظة أن تكتب ما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا.
30 - فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات فيدخلهم ربهم سبحانه في  جنته برحمته؛ ذلك الجزاء الذي أعطاهم الله إياه هو الفوز الواضح الذي لا  يدانيه فوز.
31 - وأما الذين كفروا بالله فيقال لهم تَبْكِيتًا لهم: ألم تكن آياتي تقرأ  عليكم فتعاليتم على الإيمان بها، وكنتم قومًا مجرمين، تكسبون الكفر  والآثام؟!
32 - وإذا قيل لكم: إن وعد الله -الذي وعد به عباده أنه سيبعثهم ويجازيهم-  حق لا مِرْية فيه، والساعة حق لا شك فيها فاعملوا لها، قلتم: ما ندري ما  هذه الساعة، إن نظن إلا ظنًّا ضعيفًا أنها آتية، وما نحن بمستيقنين أنها  ستأتي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اتباع الهوى يهلك صاحبه، ويحجب عنه أسباب التوفيق.
• هول يوم القيامة.
• الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئًا، خاصةً في مجال الاعتقاد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (502)*
  ***سُورَة الأحْقَافِ*   *
مَكيّة

* 

*33 - وظهر لهم سيئات ما عملوه في الدنيا من الكفر والمعاصي، ونزل بهم العذاب الذي كانوا يستهزئون به عندما يُحَذَّرون منه.
34 - وقال لهم الله: اليوم نترككم في النار كما أنكم نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا،  فلم تستعدوا له بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، ومستقرّكم الذي تأوون إليه هو  النار، وليس لكم من ناصرين يدفعون عنكم عذاب الله.
35 - ذلكم العذاب الذي عذبتم به بسبب أنكم اتخذتم آيات الله هزؤًا تسخرون  منها، وخدعتكم الحياة بلذّاتها وشهواتها، فاليوم لا يخرج هؤلاء الكفار  المستهزئون بآيات الله من النار، بل يبقون فيها خالدين أبدًا، ولا يردّون  إلى الحياة الدنيا ليعملوا عملًا صالحًا، ولا يرضى عنهم ربهم.
36 - فللَّه وحده الحمد، رب السماوات ورب الأرض، ورب جميع المخلوقات.
37 - وله الجلال والعظمة في السماوات وفي الأرض، وهو العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره وشرعه.
سُورَة الأحْقَافِ
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إقامة الحجة على المكذبين وإنذارهم بالعذاب، ولذا تكرر فيها لفظ الإنذار.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {حم} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة.
2 - تنزيل القرآن من الله العزيز الذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره وشرعه.
3 - ما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما عبثًا، بل خلقنا ذلك كله بالحق  لحكم بالغة، منها أن يعرفه العباد من خلالها فيعبدوه وحده، ولا يشركوا به  شيئًا، وليقوموا بمقتضيات استخلافهم في الأرض إلى أمد محدد يعلمه الله  وحده، والذين كفروا بالله معرضون عما أنذروا به في كتاب الله، لا يبالون  به.

4 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المعرضين عن الحق: أخبروني عن  أصنامكم التي تعبدونها من دون الله ماذا خلقوا من أجزاء الأرض؟ هل خلقوا  جبلًا؟ هل خلقوا نهرًا؟ أم لهم شرك ونصيب مع الله في خلق السماوات؟ جيئوني  بكتاب منزل من عند الله من قبل القرآن، أو ببقية علم مما تركه الأولون إن  كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أن أصنامكم تستحق العبادة.

5 - ولا أحد أضلّ ممن يعبد من دون الله صنمًا لا يستجيب لدعائه إلى يوم  القيامة، وهذه الأصنام التي يعبدونها من دون الله غافلة عن دعاء عُبَّادها  لها؛ فضلًا أن تنفعهم أو تضرهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستهزاء بآيات الله كفر.
• خطر الاغترار بلذات الدنيا وشهواتها.
• ثبوت صفة الكبرياء لله تعالى.
• إجابة الدعاء من أظهر أدلة وجود الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واستحقاقه العبادة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (503)*
 * سُورَة الأحْقَافِ   
مَكيّة**
*


*6  - ومع كونها لا تنفعهم في الدنيا فإنهم إذا حُشِروا يوم القيامة يكونون  أعداء لمن كانوا يعبدونهم، ويتبرؤون منهم، وينكرون أنهم كانوا على علم  بعبادتهم إياهم.
7 - وإذا تُقْرأ عليهم آياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا قال الذين كفروا للقرآن  لما جاءهم على يد رسولهم: هذا سحر واضح، وليس وحيًا من الله.
8 - هل يقول هؤلاء المشركون: إن محمدًا اختلق هذا القرآن، ونسبه إلى الله؟!  قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: إن اختلقته من تلقاء نفسي فلا تملكون لي حيلة إن  أراد الله أن يعذبني، فكيف أعرّض نفسي للعذاب بالاختلاق عليه؟! الله أعلم  بما تخوضون فيه من الطعن في قرآنه والقدح فيّ، كفى به سبحانه شهيدًا بيني  وبينكم، وهو الغفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده، الرحيم بهم.
9 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين بنبوتك: ما كنت أول رسول  يبعثه الله فتستغربوا دعوتي لكم، فقد سبقني رسل كثيرون، ولا أعلم ما يفعله  الله بي، ولا ما يفعله بكم في الدنيا، إن أتبع إلا ما يوحيه الله إليّ، فلا  أقول ولا أفعل إلا وفق ما يوحيه، وما أنا إلا نذير أنذركم عذاب الله، بيّن  النذارة.
10 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المكذبين: أخبروني إن كان هذا القرآن من عند  الله، وكفرتم به، وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل على أنه من عند الله؛ اعتمادًا  على ما جاء في التوراة بشأنه، فآمن هو به، واستكبرتم عن الإيمان به -ألستم  حينئذ ظالمين؟! إن الله لا يوفّق القوم الظالمين للحق.
11 - وقال الذين كفروا بالقرآن وبما جاءهم به رسولهم للذين آمنوا: لو كان  ما جاء به محمد حقًّا يهدي إلى الخير ما سبقنا إليه هؤلاء الفقراء والعبيد  والضعفاء. ولأنهم لم يهتدوا بما جاءهم به رسولهم فسيقولون: هذا الذي جاءنا  به كذب قديم، ونحن لا نتبع الكذب.
12 - ومن قبل هذا القرآن التوراةُ الكتاب الذي أنزله الله على موسى - عليه  السلام - إمامًا يُقْتَدى به في الحق، ورحمة لمن آمن به واتبعه من بني  إسرائيل، وهذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كتاب مصدق  لما سبقه من الكتب بلسان عربي؛ لينذر به الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك بالله  وبفعل المعاصي، وهو بشارة للمحسنين الذين أحسنوا علاقتهم مع خالقهم  وعلاقتهم مع خلقه.
13 - إن الذين قالوا: ربنا الله لا رب لنا غيره، ثم استقاموا على الإيمان  والعمل الصالح، فلا خوف عليهم فيما يستقبلونه في الآخرة، ولا هم يحزنون على  ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا، ولا على ما خلفوه وراءهم.
14 - أولئك الموصوفون بتلك الصفات أصحاب الجنة ماكثون فيها أبدًا؛ جزاء لهم على أعمالهم الصالحة التي قدموها في الدنيا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كل من عُبِد من دون الله ينكر على من عبده من الكافرين.
• عدم معرفة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالغيب إلا ما أطلعه الله عليه منه.
• وجود ما يثبت نبوّة نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الكتب السابقة.
• بيان فضل الاستقامة وجزاء أصحابها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (504)*
*سُورَة الأحْقَافِ   
مَكيّة**


* 
*15  - وأمرنا الإنسان أمرًا مؤكدًا أن يحسن إلى والديه، بأن يبرّهما في  حياتهما، وبعد موتهما بما لا مخالفة فيه للشرع، وعلى وجه الخصوص أمه التي  حملته بمشقة ووضعته بمشقة، ومدة حمله التي مكثها وبدء فطامه: ثلاثون شهرًا،  حتى إذا بلغ اكتمال قوتيه العقلية والبدنية وبلغ أربعين سنة قال: رب،  ألهمني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت بها عليّ وعلى والديَّ، وألهمني أن أعمل  عملًا صالحًا ترضاه، وتقبَّله مني، وأصلح لي أولادي، إني تبت إليك من  ذنوبي، وإني من المنقادين لطاعتك، المستسلمين لأوامرك.
16 - أولئك الذين نتقبل عنهم أحسن ما عملوا من الأعمال الصالحات، ونتجاوز  عن سيئاتهم، فلا نؤاخذهم بها، وهم في جملة أهل الجنة، هذا الوعد الذي وعدوا  به وعد صدق، سيتحقق لا محالة.
ولما ذكر مثالًا للباز بأبويه ترغيبًا في البِرِّ، ذكر مثالًا للعاق تنفيرًا من العقوق، فقال:

17 - والذي قال لوالديه: تبًّا لكما، أتعدانني أن أخرج من قبري حيًّا بعد  موتي، وقد مضت القرون الكثيرة، ومات الناس فيها فلم يبعث أحد منهم حيًّا؟!  ووالداه يطلبان الغوث من الله أن يهدي ابنهما للإيمان، ويقولان لابنهما:  هلاك لك إن لم تؤمن بالبعث فآمِن به، إن وعد الله بالبعث حق لا مِرْية فيه،  فيقول هو مجددًا إنكاره للبعث: ما هذا الذي يقال عن البعث إلا منقول من  كتب المتقدمين وما سطروه، لا يثبت عن الله.
18 - أولئك الذين وجب لهم العذاب في جملة أمم من قبلهم من الجن والإنس، إنهم كانوا خاسرين؛ حيث خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم بدخولهم النار.
19 - ولكلا الفريقين -فريق الجنة، وفريق السعير- مراتب حسب أعمالهم، فمراتب  أهل الجنة درجات عالية، ومراتب أهل النار دركات سافلة، وليوفيهم الله جزاء  أعمالهم، وهم لا يظلمون يوم القيامة بنقص حسناتهم، ولا بزيادة سيئاتهم.
20 - ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا رسله على النار ليعذبوا فيها،  ويقال لهم توبيخًا لهم وتقريعًا: أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا،  واستمتعتم بما فيها من الملذات، أما في هذا اليوم فتجزون العذاب الذي  يهينكم ويذلكم بسبب تكبركم في الأرض بغير الحق، وبسبب خروجكم عن طاعة الله  بالكفر والمعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• بيان مكانة بِرِّ الوالدين في الإسلام، بخاصة في حق الأم، والتحذير من العقوق.
• بيان خطر التوسع في ملاذّ الدنيا؛ لأنها تشغل عن الآخرة.
• بيان الوعيد الشديد لأصحاب الكبر والفسوق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (505)*
 *سُورَة الأحْقَافِ   
مَكيّة**

* 

*21  - واذكر -أيها الرسول- هودًا أخا عاد في النسب حين أنذر قومه من وقوع عذاب  الله عليهم، وهم بمنازلهم بالأحقاف جنوب الجزيرة العربية، وقد مضت الرسل  منذرين قومهم قبل هود وبعده، قائلين لأقوامهم: لا تعبدوا إلا الله وحده،  فلا تعبدوا معه غيره، إني أخاف عليكم -يا قوم- عذاب يوم عظيم هو يوم  القيامة.
22 - قال له قومه: أجئتنا لتصرفنا عن عبادة آلهتنا؟! لن يكون لك ذلك، فأتنا بما تعدنا به من العذاب إن كنت صادقًا فيما تدّعيه.
23 - قال: إنما علم وقت العذاب عند الله، وأنا لا علم لي به، وإنما أنا  رسول أبلغكم ما أرسلت به إليكم، ولكني أراكم قومًا تجهلون ما فيه نفعكم  فتتركونه، وما فيه ضرّكم فتأتونه.
24 - فلما جاءهم ما استعجلوا به من العذاب، فرأوه سحابًا معترضًا في جهة من  السماء متجهًا لأوديتهم قالوا: هذا عارض مصيبنا بالمطر، قال لهم هود: ليس  الأمر كما ظننتم من أنه سحاب ممطركم، بل هو العذاب الذي استعجلتموه، فهو  ريح فيها عذاب مؤلم.
25 - تدمر كل شيء مرت عليه مما أمرها الله بإهلاكه، فأصبحوا هلكى، لا يُرَى  إلا بيوتهم التي كانوا يسكنونها شاهدة على وجودهم فيها من قبل، مثل هذا  الجزاء المؤلم نجزي المجرمين المُصِرِّين على كفرهم ومعاصيهم.
26 - ولقد أعطينا قوم هود من أسباب التمكين ما لم نعطكم إياه، وجعلنا لهم  أسماعًا يسمعون بها، وأبصارًا يبصرون بها، وقلوبًا يعقلون بها، فما أغنت  عنهم أسماعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا عقولهم من شيء، فلم تدفع عنهم عذاب الله لما  جاءهم، إذ كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله، ونزل بهم ما كانوا يستهزئون به من  العذاب الذي خوّفهم منه نبيهم هود - عليه السلام -.
27 - ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم -يا أهل مكة- من القرى، فقد أهلكنا عادًا وثمود  وقوم لوط وأصحاب مَدْين، ونوّعنا لهم الحجج والبراهين؛ رجاء أن يرجعوا عن  كفرهم.
28 - فهلَّا نصرتهم الأصنام التي اتخذوها آلهة من دون الله يتقربون إليها  بالعبادة والذبح؟! لم تنصرهم قطعًا، بل غابت عنهم أحوج ما كانوا إليها، ,  وذلك كذبهم وافتراؤهم الذي منّوا به أنفسهم أن هذه الأصنام تنفعهم وتشفع  لهم عند الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لا علم للرسل بالغيب إلا ما أطلعهم ربهم عليه منه.
• اغترار قوم هود حين ظنوا العذاب النازل بهم مطرًا، فلم يتوبوا قبل مباغتته لهم.
• قوة قوم عاد فوق قوة قريش، ومع ذلك أهلكهم الله.
• العاقل من يتعظ بغير لجاهل من يتعظ بنفسه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (506)*
 * سُورَة الأحْقَافِ   
مَكيّة**

* 

*19  - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين أرسلنا إليك فريقًا من الجن يستمعون القرآن  المنزل عليك، فلما حضروا لسماعه قال بعضهم لبعض: أنصتوا حتى نتمكن من  سماعه، فلما أنهى الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قراءته رجعوا إلى قومهم  ينذرونهم من عذاب الله إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا القرآن.
20 - قالوا لهم: يا قومنا، إنا سمعنا كتابًا أنزله الله من بعد موسى مصدقًا  لما سبقه من الكتب المنزلة من عند الله، هذا الكتاب الذي سمعناه يرشد إلى  الحق، ويهدي إلى طريق مستقيم، وهو طريق الاسلام.
21 - يا قومنا، أجيبوا محمدًا إلى ما دعاكم إليه من الحق، وآمنوا أنه رسول  من ربه، يغفر لكم الله ذنوبكم، ويسلّمكم من عذاب موجع ينتظركم إذا لم  تجيبوه إلى ما دعاكم إليه من الحق، ولم تؤمنوا أنه رسول من ربه.
22 - ومن لا يجب محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى ما يدعوه إليه من الحق  فلن يفوت الله بالهرب في الأرض، وليس له من دون الله من أولياء ينقذونه من  العذاب، أولئك في ضلال عن الحق واضح.
23 - أَوَلم ير هؤلاء المشركون المكذبون بالبعث أن الله الذي خلق السماوات  وخلق الأرض ولم يعجز عن خلقهنّ مع ضخامتهن واتساعهنّ قادر على أن يحيي  الموتى للحساب والجزاء؟! بلى، إنه لقادر على إحيائهم، إنه سبحانه على كل  شيء قدير، فلا يعجز عن إحياء الموتى.
24 - ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا بالله وبرسله على النار ليعذبوا فيها، ويقال  توبيخًا لهم: أليس هذا الذي تشاهدونه من العذاب حقًّا؟! أم أنه كذب كما  كنتم تقولون في الدنيا؟! قالوا: بلى وربنا إنه لحقّ، فيقال لهم: ذوقوا  العذاب بسبب كفركم بالله.
25 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- على تكذيب قومك لك مثل ما صبر أولو العزم من  الرسل: نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى - عليه السلام -، ولا تستعجل لهم العذاب،  كأن المكذبين من قومك يوم يرون ما يوعدون من العذاب في الآخرة لم يمكثوا في  الدنيا إلا ساعة من نهار لطول عذابهم، هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بلاغ وكفاية للإنس والجن، فإنه لا يُهْلَكُ بالعذاب إلا  القوم الخارجون عن طاعة الله بالكفر والمعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من حسن الأدب الاستماع إلى المتكلم والإنصات له.
• سرعة استجابة المهتدين من الجنّ إلى الحق رسالة ترغيب إلى الإنس.
• الاستجابة إلى الحق تقتضي المسارعة في الدعوة إليه.
• الصبر خلق الأنبياء - عليهم السلام -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (507)*
 * سُورَة محمد*  *
**مَدَنيّة**

* 

*سُورَة مُحَمَّد
- مَدَنيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تحريض المؤمنين على القتال، تقويةً لهم وتوهينًا للكافرين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - الذين كفروا بالله وصرفوا الناس عن دين الله، أبطل الله أعمالهم.
2 - والذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، وآمنوا بما نزله الله  على رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو الحق من ربهم- كفّر عنهم  سيئاتهم فلا يؤاخذهم بها، وأصلح لهم شؤونهم الدنيوية والأخروية.
3 - ذلك الجزاء المذكور للفريقين هو بسبب أن الذين كفروا بالله اتبعوا  الباطل، وأن الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسوله اتبعوا الحق من ربهم، فاختلف  جزاؤهما لاختلاف سعيهما، كما بيّن الله حكمه في الفريقين: فريق المؤمنين،  وفريق الكافرين، يضرب الله للناس أمثالهم، فيلحق النظير بالنظير.
4 - فإذا لقيتم -أيها المؤمنون المحاربين من الذين كفروا فاضربوا رقابهم  بسيوفكم، واستمرّوا في قتالهم حتى تكثروا فيهم القتل، فتستأصلوا شوكتهم،  فإذا أكثرتم فيهم القتل فشدوا قيود الأسرى، فإذا أسرتموهم فلكم الخيار حسب  ما تقتضيه المصلحة؛ بين المَنّ عليهم بإطلاق سراحِهم دون مقابِل، أو  مفاداتهم بمال , أو غيره، وَاصِلُوا قتالَهم وأَسْرَهم حتى تنتهي الحرب  بإسلام الكفار أو معاهدتهم. ذلك المذكور من ابتلاء المؤمنين بالكافرين  ومداولة الأيام وانتصار بعضهم على بعض، هو حكم الله، ولو يشاء الله  الانتصار من الكفار دون قتال لانتصر منهم، لكنه شرع الجهاد ليختبر بعضكم  ببعض، فيختبر من يقاتل من المؤمنين ومن لا يقاتل، ويختبر الكافر بالمؤمن،  فإن قتل المؤمن دخل الجنة، وإن قتله المؤمن دخل هو النار، والذين قتلوا في  سبيل الله فلن يبطل الله أعمالهم.
5 - سيوفقهم لاتباع الحق في حياتهم الدنيا، ويصلح شأنهم.
6 - ويدخلهم الجنة يوم القيامة، بيّنها لهم بأوصافها في الدنيا فعرفوها، وعرفهم منازلهم فيها في الآخرة.
7 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرع لهم، إن تنصروا الله بنصر  نبيه ودينه، وبقتال الكفار، ينصركم بمنحكم الغلبة عليهم، ويثبّت أقدامكم في  الحرب عند لقائهم.
8 - والذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله فلهم الخسران والهلاك، وأبطل الله ثواب أعمالهم.
9 - ذلك العقاب الواقع بهم بسبب أنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله على رسوله من  القرآن لما فيه من توحيد الله، فأحبط الله أعمالهم، فخسروا في الدنيا  والآخرة.
10 - أفلم يسر هؤلاء المكذبون في الأرض، فيتأملوا كيف كانت نهاية الذين  كذبوا من قبلهم، فقد كانت نهاية مؤلمة، دمر الله عليهم مساكنهم، فأهلكهم  وأهلك أولادهم وأموالهم، وللكافرين في كل زمان ومكان أمثال تلك العقوبات.
11 - ذلك الجزاء المذكور للفريقين؛ لأن الله ناصر الذين آمنوا به، وأن الكافرين لا ناصر لهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• النكاية في العدوّ بالقتل وسيلة مُثْلى لإخضاعه.
• المن والفداء والقتل والاسترقاق خيارات في الإسلام للتعامل مع الأسير الكافر، يؤخذ منها ما يحقق المصلحة.
• عظم فضل الشهادة في سبيل الله.
• نصر الله للمؤمنين مشروط بنصرهم لدينه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (508)*
 * سُورَة محمد*  *
**مَدَنيّة

* 

*12  - إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسوله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، جنات  تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار، والذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله يتمتعون  في الدنيا باتباع شهواتهم، ويأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام، لا همّ لهم إلا  بطونهم وفروجهم، والنار يوم القيامة هي مستقرّهم الذي يأوون إليه.
13 - وكم من قرية من قرى الأمم المتقدمة هي أشدّ قوة وأكثر أموالا وأولادًا  من مكة التي أخرجك أهلها منها، أهلكناهم لما كذبوا رسلهم، فلا ناصر لهم  ينقذهم من عذاب الله لما جاءهم، فلا يعجزنا إهلاك أهل مكة إذا أردناه.
14 - هل من كان له برهان بيّن وحجة واضحة من ربه، فهو يعبده على بصيرة، كمن  زَيَّن له الشيطان سوء عمله، واتبعوا ما تمليه عليهم أهواؤهم من عبادة  الأصنام وارتكاب الإثم، والتكذيب بالرسل؟
15 - صفة الجنة التي وعد الله المتقين له -بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه-  أن يدخلهم فيها: فيها أنهار من ماء غير متغير ريحًا ولا طعمًا لطول مُكْث،  وفيها أنهار من لبن لم يتغيّر طعمه، وفيها أنهار من خمر لذيذة للشاربين،  وأنهار من عسل قد صُفِّي من الشوائب، ولهم فيها من كل أنواع الثمرات ما  يشاؤون، ولهم فوق ذلك كله محو من الله لذنوبهم، فلا يؤاخذهم بها، هل يستوي  من كان هذا جزاءه مع من هو ماكث في النار لا يخرج منها أبدًا، وسُقوا ماءً  شديد الحرارة، فقطّع أمعاء بطونهم من شدّة حرّه؟!
16 - ومن المنافقين من يستمع إليك -أيها الرسول- سماعًا لا قبول معه، بل مع  إعراض، حتى إذا خرجوا من عندك قالوا للذين أعطاهم الله علمًا: ماذا قال في  حديثه قريبًا؟ تجاهلًا منهم وإعراضًا، أولئك هم الذين ختم الله على قلوبهم  فلا يصل إليها خير، واتبعوا أهواءهم فأعمتهم عن الحق.
17 - والذين اهتدوا إلى طريق الحق، واتباع ما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -، زادهم ربهم هداية وتوفيقًا للخير، وألهمهم العمل بما يقيهم من  النار.
18 - فهل ينتظر الكفار إلا أن تأتيهم الساعة فجأة من غير سابق علم لهم  بها؟! فقد جاءت علاماتها، ومنها بعثته - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وانشقاق  القمر، فكيف لهم أن يتذكروا إذا جاءتهم الساعة؟
19 - فأيقن -أيها الرسول- أنه لا معبود بحق غير الله، واطلب من الله  المغفرة لذنوبك، واطلب المغفرة منه لذنوب المؤمنين وذنوب المؤمنات، والله  يعلم تصرفكم في نهاركم، ومستقرّكم بليلكم، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اقتصار همّ الكافر على التمتع في الدنيا بالمتع الزائلة.
• المقابلة بين جزاء المؤمنين وجزاء الكافرين تبيّن الفرق الشاسع بينهما؛  ليختار العاقل أن يكون مؤمنًا، ويختار الأحمق أن يكون كافرًا.
• بيان سوء أدب المنافقين مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• العلم قبل القول والعمل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (509)*
 * سُورَة محمد*  *
**مَدَنيّة

* 

*20  - ويقول الذين آمنوا بالله -متمنين أن ينزل الله على رسوله سورة تشتمل على  حكم القتال-: هلَّا أنزل الله سورة فيها ذِكْر القتال، فإذا أنزل الله  سورة محكمة في بيانها وأحكامها مشتملة على ذكر القتال، رأيت -أيها الرسول-  الذين في قلوبهم شك من المنافقين ينظرون إليك نظر من غشي عليه من شدة الخوف  والرعب، فتوعدهم الله بأن عذابهم قد وَليَهُم وقَرُبَ منهم بسبب النكوص عن  القتال والخوف منه:
21 - أن يطيعوا أمر الله، وأن يقولوا قولًا معروفًا لا نكر فيه خير لهم،  فإذا فرض القتال وجدّ الجدّ، فلو صدقوا الله في إيمانهم به، وطاعتهم له  لكان خيرًا لهم من النفاق وعصيان أوامر الله.
22 - ويغلب على حالكم إن أعرضتم عن الإيمان بالله وطاعته أنكم تفسدون في  الأرض بالكفر والمعاصي، وتقطعون أواصر الرحم؛ كما كانت حالكم في الجاهلية.
23 - أولئك المتَّصِفون بالإفساد في الأرض وتقطيع الأرحام هم الذين أبعدهم  الله عن رحمته، وأصمّ آذانهم عن سماع الحق سماع قَبول وإذعان، وأعمى  أبصارهم عن إبصاره إبصار اعتبار.
24 - فهلَّا تدبر هؤلاء المُعْرِضون القرآنَ وتأمَّلوا ما فيه؟! فلو تدبروه  لدلّهم على كل خير، وأبعدهم عن كل شرّ، أم على قلوب هؤلاء أقفالها قد أحكم  إغلاقها، فلا تصل إليها موعظة، ولا تنفعها ذكرى؟!
25 - إن الذين ارتدوا عن إيمانهم إلى الكفر والنفاق، من بعد ما قامت عليهم  الحجة، وتبيّن لهم صدق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، الشيطان هو الذي زين  لهم الكفر والنفاق وسهَّله لهم، ومنّاهم بطول الأمل.
26 - ذلك الإضلال الحاصل لهم بسبب أنهم قالوا سرًّا للمشركين الذين كرهوا  ما نزّل على رسوله من الوحي: سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر كالتثبيط عن القتال.  والله يعلم ما يسرونه ويخفونه، لا يخفى عليه شيء، فيظهر ما شاء منه لرسوله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
27 - فكيف ترى ما هم فيه من العذاب والحال الشنيعة التي هم عليها إذا قبضت  أرواحهم الملائكة الموكلون بقبض أرواحهم، يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم بمَقَامِع  الحديد.
28 - ذلك العذاب بسبب أنهم اتبعوا كل ما اغضب الله عليهم؛ من الكفر والنفاق  ومحادّة الله ورسوله، وكرهوا ما يقربهم من ربهم، ويحلّ عليهم رضوانه؛ من  الإيمان بالله واتباع رسوله، فأبطل أعمالهم.
29 - هل يظنّ الذين في قلوبهم شك من المنافقين أن لن يخرج الله أحقادهم  ويظهرها؟! ليخرجنّها بالابتلاء بالمحن؛ ليتميز صادق الإيمان من الكاذب،  ويتضح المؤمن، ويفتضح المنافق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التكليف بالجهاد في سبيل الله يميّز المنافقين من صفّ المؤمنين.
• أهمية تدبر كتاب الله، وخطر الإعراض عنه.
• الإفساد في الأرض وقطع الأرحام من أسباب قلة التوفيق والبعد عن رحمة الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (510)*
 * سُورَة محمد*  *
**مَدَنيّة

* 

*30  - ولو نشاء تعريفك -أيها الرسول- المنافقين لعرّفناكهم، فلعرفتهم  بعلامتهم، وسوف تعرفهم بأسلوب كلامهم، والله يعلم أعمالكم، لا يخفى عليه  منها شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
31 - ولنختبرنّكم -أيها المؤمنون- بالجهاد وقتال الأعداء والقتل حتى نعلم  المجاهدين منكم في سبيل الله، والصابرين منكم على قتال أعدائه، ونختبركم  فنعرف الصادق منكم والكاذب.
32 - إن الذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله، وصدوا عن دين الله بأنفسهم، وصدوا عنه  غيرهم، وخالفوا رسوله وَعَادَوْه من بعد ما تبيّن أنه نبي -لن يضرّوا الله،  وإنما يضرون أنفسهم، وسيبطل الله أعمالهم.
33 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرع، أطيعوا الله، وأطيعوا  الرسول بأن تمتثلوا أمرهما، وتجتنبوا نهيهما، ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم بالكفر  والرياء.
34 - إن الذين كفروا بالله، وصرفوا أنفسهم وصرفوا الناس عن دين الله، ثم  ماتوا على كفرهم قبل التوبة -فلن يتجاوز الله عن ذنوبهم بسترها، بل  سيؤاخذهم بها، ويدخلهم النار خالدين فيها أبدًا.
35 - فلا تضعفوا -أيها المؤمنون- عن مواجهة عدوّكم، وتدعوهم إلى الصلح قبل  أن يدعوكم إليه، وأنتم القاهرون الغالبون لهم، والله معكم بنصره وتأييده،  ولن ينقصكم من ثواب أعمالكم شيئًا، بل يزيدكم منًّا منه وتفضلًا.
36 - إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو، فلا ينشغل بها عاقل عن العمل لآخرته،  وإن تؤمنوا بالله ورسوله، وتتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه،  يعطكم ثواب أعمالكم كاملًا غير منقوص، ولا يطلب منكم أموالكم كلها، وإنما  يطلب منكم الواجب من الزكاة.
37 - إن يطلب منكم جميع أموالكم ويلحّ في طلبها منكم، تبخلوا بها، ويخرج ما  في قلوبكم من كراهية الإنفاق في سبيله، فترك طلبها منكم رفقًا بكم.
38 - ها أنتم هؤلاء تُدْعَون لتنفقوا جزءًا من أموالكم في سبيل الله، ولا  يطلب منكم إنفاق أموالكم كلها، فمنكم من يمنع الإنفاق المطلوب بخلًا منه،  ومن يبخل بإنفاق جزء من ماله في سبيل الله، فإنما يبخل في الواقع على نفسه؛  بحرمانها ثواب الإنفاق، والله الغني فلا يحتاج إلى إنفاقكم، وأنتم الفقراء  إليه، وإن ترجعوا عن الإسلام إلى الكفر يهلككم، ويأت بقوم غيركم، ثم لا  يكونوا أمثالكم، بل يكونون مطيعين له.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سرائر المنافقين وخبثهم يظهر على قسمات وجوههم وأسلوب كلامهم.
• الاختبار سُنَّة إلهية لتمييز المؤمنين من المنافقين.
• تأييد الله لعباده المؤمنين بالنصر والتسديد.
• من رفق الله بعباده أنه لا يطلب منهم إنفاق كل أموالهم في سبيل الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (511)*
 * سُورَة الفتح*  *
**مَدَنيّة

*

*سُورَة الفَتح
- مَدَنيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر الوعد الإلهي بالفتح والتمكين لنبيِّه وللمؤمنين الصادقين في نصرة الدين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إنا فتحنا لك -أيها الرسول- فتحًا مبينًا بصلح الحديبية.
2 - ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم قبل هذا الفتح من ذنبك، وما تأخر بعده، ويكمل نعمته عليك بنصر دينك، ويهديك طريقًا مستقيمًا، لا اعوجاج فيه، وهو طريق الإسلام المستقيم.
3 - وينصرك الله على أعدائك نصرًا عزيزًا، لا يدفعه أحد.
4 - الله هو الذي أنزل الثبات والطمأنينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانًا على إيمانهم، ولله وحده جنود السماوات والأرض، يؤيد بها من يشاء من عباده، وكان الله عليمًا بمصالح عباده، حكيمًا فيما يجريه من نصر وتأييد.
5 - ليدخل المؤمنين بالله وبرسوله والمؤمنات جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ويمحو عنهم سيئاتهم، فلا يؤاخذهم بها، وكان ذلك المذكور -من نيل المطلوب وهو الجنة، وإبعاد المرهوب وهو المؤاخذة بالسيئات- عند الله فوزًا عظيمًا لا يدانيه فوز.
6 - ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات، ويعذب المشركين بالله والمشركات، الظانين بالله أنه لا ينصر دينه، ولا يعلي كلمته، فعادت دائرة العذاب عليهم، وغضب الله عليهم بسبب كفرهم وظنهم السيئ، وطردهم من رحمته، وأعدّ لهم في الآخرة جهنم يدخلونها خالدين فيها أبدًا، وساءت جهنمُ مصيرًا يرجعون إليه.
7 - ولله جنود السماوات والأرض يؤيد بها من يشاء من عباده، وكان الله عزيزًا لا يغالبه أحد، حكيمًا في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره.
8 - إنا بعثناك -أيها الرسول- شاهدًا تشهد على أمتك يوم القيامة، ومبشرًا المؤمنين بما أعدّ لهم في الدنيا من النصر والتمكين، وبما أعد لهم في الآخرة من النعيم، ومخوّفًا الكافرين بما أعدّ لهم في الدنيا من الذلة والهزيمة على أيدي المؤمنين، وبما أعدّ في الآخرة من العذاب الأليم الذي ينتظرهم.
9 - رجاء أن تؤمنوا بالله، وتؤمنوا برسوله، وتعظِّموا رسوله وتُجِلّوه، وتسبِّحوا الله أول النهار وآخره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• صلح الحديبية بداية فتح عظيم على الإسلام والمسلمين.
• السكينة أثر من آثار الإيمان تبعث على الطمأنينة والثبات.
• خطر ظن السوء بالله، فإن الله يعامل الناس حسب ظنهم به سبحانه.
• وجوب تعظيم وتوقير رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (512)*
 * سُورَة الفتح*  *
**مَدَنيّة

* 

*10 - إن الذين يبايعونك -أيها الرسول- بيعة الرضوان على قتال أهل مكة المشركين، إنما يبايعون الله؛ لأنه هو الذي أمرهم بقتال المشركين، وهو الذي يجازيهم، يد الله فوق أيديهم عند البيعة، وهو مطَّلع عليهم لا يخفى عليه منهم شيء، فمن نقض بيعته، ولم يَفِ بما عاهد عليه الله من نصرة دينه، فإنما ضرر نقضه لبيعته ونقضه لعهده، عائد عليه، فالله لا يضرّه ذلك، ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله من نصرة دينه، فسيعطيه جزاءً عظيمًا وهو الجنة.
11 - سيقول لك -أيها الرسول- الذين خلّفهم الله من الأعراب عن مرافقتك في سفرك إلى مكة إذا عاتبتهم: شغلتنا رعاية أموالنا ورعاية أولادنا عن المسير معك، فاطلب لنا المغفرة من الله لذنوبنا، يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم من طلب استغفار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ لأنهم لم يتوبوا من ذنوبهم، قل لهم: لا أحد يملك لكم من الله شيئًا إن أراد بكم خيرًا، أو أراد بكم شرًّا، بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرًا لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم مهما أخفيتموها.
12 - ليس ما اعتذرتم به من الانشغال برعاية الأموال والأولاد سبَبَ تخلفكم عن المسير معه، بل ظننتم أن الرسول وأصحابه سيهلكون جميعًا، ولا يرجعون إلى أهليهم في المدينة، حسَّنه الشيطان في قلوبكم، وظننتم ظنًّا سيئًا بربكم أنه لن ينصر نبيّه، وكنتم قومًا هلكى بسبب ما أقدمتم عليه من ظن السوء بالله والتخلف عن رسوله.
13 - ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله فهو كافر، وقد أعددنا يوم القيامة للكافرين بالله نارًا مستعرة يعذبون فيها.
14 - ولله وحده ملك السماوات والأرض، يغفر ذنوب من يشاء من عباده، فيدخله الجنة بفضله، ويعذب من يشاء من عباده بعدله، وكان الله غفورًا لذنوب من تاب من عباده، رحيمًا بهم.
15 - سيقول الذين خلفهم الله إذا انطلقتم -أيها المؤمنون- إلى غنائم خيبر التي وعدكم الله إياها بعد صلح الحديبية لتأخذوها-: اتركونا نخرج معكم لنصيب منها؛ يريد هؤلاء المُخَلَّفون أن يبدلوا بطلبهم هذا وعد الله الذي وعد به المؤمنين بعد صلح الحديبية أن يعطيهم وحدهم غنائم خيبر، قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لن تتبعونا إلى تلك الغنائم، فقد وعدنا الله أن غنائم خيبر خاصة بمن شهد الحديبية، فسيقولون: مَنْعُكم لنا من اتباعكم إلى خيبر ليس بأمر من الله، بل بسبب حسدكم لنا. وليس الأمر كما زعم هؤلاء المُخَلَّفون، بل هم لا يفقهون أوامر الله ونواهيه إلا قليلًا؛ لذلك وقعوا في معصيته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مكانة بيعة الرضوان عند الله عظيمة، وأهلها من خير الناس على وجه الأرض.
• سوء الظن بالله من أسباب الوقوع في المعصية وقد يوصل إلى الكفر.
• ضعاف الإيمان قليلون عند الفزع، كثيرون عند الطمع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (513)*
 * سُورَة الفتح*  *
**مَدَنيّة
*
 

*16 - قل -أيها الرسول- للذين تخلَّفوا من الأعراب عن المسير معك إلى مكة مختبرًا إياهم: ستُدعون إلى قتال قوم أصحاب بأس قوي في القتال، تقاتلونهم في سبيل الله، أو يدخلون في الإسلام من غير قتال، فإن تطيعوا الله فيما دعاكم إليه من قتالهم يعطكم أجرًا حسنًا هو الجنة، وإن تتولوا عن طاعته -كتولِّيكم عنها حين تخلفتم عن السير معه إلى مكة- يعذبكم عذابًا موجعًا.
17 - ليس على المعذور بعمًى أو عرج أو مرض إثم إذا تخلف عن القتال في سبيل الله، ومن يطع الله ويطع رسوله يدخله جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ومن يعرض عن طاعتهما يعذبه الله عذابًا موجعًا.
18 - لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين وهم يبايعونك في الحديبية بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة، فعلم ما في قلوبهم من الإيمان والإخلاص والصدق، فأنزل الطمأنينة على قلوبهم، وجزاهم على ذلك فتحًا قريبًا هو فتح خيبر؛ تعويضًا لهم عما فاتهم من دخول مكة.
19 - وأعطاهم مغانم كثيرة يأخذونها من أهل خيبر، وكان الله عزيزًا لا يغالبه أحد، حكيمًا في خلقه وتقديره وتدبيره.
20 - وعدكم الله -أيها المؤمنون- مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها في الفتوحات الإسلامية في المستقبل، فعجل لكم مغانم خيبر، ومَنَع أيدي اليهود لمَّا هموا أن يصيبوا عيالكم بعدكم، ولتكون هذه المغانم المعجلة علامة لكم على نصر الله وتأييده لكم، ويهديكم الله طريقًا مستقيمًا لا اعوجاج فيه.
21 - ووعدكم الله مغانم أخرى لم تقدروا عليها في هذا الوقت، الله وحده هو القادر عليها، وهي في علمه وتدبيره، وكان الله على كل شيء قديرًا، لا يعجزه شيء.
22 - ولو قاتلكم -أيها المؤمنون- الذين كفروا بالله ورسوله لولّوا هاربين منهزمين أمامكم، ثم لا يجدون وليًّا يتولى أمرهم، ولا يجدون نصيرًا ينصرهم على قتالكم.
23 - وغلبة المؤمنين وهزيمة الكافرين، ثابتة في كل زمان ومكان، فهي سُنَّة الله في الأمم التي مضت قبل هؤلاء المكذبين، ولن تجد -أيها الرسول- لسُنَّة الله تبديلًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إخبار القرآن بمغيبات تحققت فيما بعد -مثل الفتوح الإسلامية- دليل قاطع على أن القرآن الكريم من عند الله.
• تقوم أحكام الشريعة على الرفق واليسر.
• جزاء أهل بيعة الرضوان منه ما هو معجل، ومنه ما هو مدَّخر لهم في الآخرة.
• غلبة الحق وأهله على الباطل وأهله سُنَّة إلهية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (514)*
 * سُورَة الفتح*  *
**مَدَنيّة

* 

*24 - وهو الذي منع أيدي المشركين عنكم حين جاء نحو ثمانين رجلًا منهم يريدون إصابتكم بسوء بالحديبية، وكفّ أيديكم عنهم فلم تقتلوهم ولم تؤذوهم، بل أطلقتم سَرَاحَهم بعد أن أَقْدَرَكم على أَسْرِهم، وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرًا، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء.
25 - هم الذين كفروا بالله ورسوله، ومنعوكم عن المسجد الحرام، ومنعوا الهدي فبقي محبوسًا عن الوصول إلى الحرم محلّ ذبحه، ولولا وجود رجال مؤمنين بالله ونساء مؤمنات به لا تعرفونهم أن تقتلوهم مع الكفار، فيصيبكم من قتلهم إثم وديات بغير علم منكم؛ لأذن لكم في فتح مكة ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء مثل المؤمنين في مكة، لو تميّز الذين كفروا عن المؤمنين في مكة لعذبنا الذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله عذابًا موجعًا.
26 - إذ جعل الذين كفروا بالله ورسوله في قلوبهم الأَنَفة أَنَفة الجاهلية التي لا ترتبط بإحقاق الحق وإنما ترتبط بالهوى، فأنفوا من دخول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عليهم عام الحديبية؛ خوفًا من تعييرهم بأنه غلبهم عليها، فأنزل الله الطمأنينة من عنده على رسوله وأنزلها على المؤمنين، فلم يؤذ بهم الغضب إلى مقابلة المشركين بمثل فعلهم، وألزم الله المؤمنين كلمة الحق وهي لا إله إلا الله، وأن يقوموا بحقها فقاموا به، وكان المؤمنون أحق بهذه الكلمة من غيرهم، وكانوا أهلها المستأهلين لها لما علم الله في قلوبهم من الخير، وكان الله بكل شيء عليمًا، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
27 - لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق حين أراه إياها في منامه وأخبر بها أصحابه، وهي أنه هو وأصحابه يدخلون بيت الله الحرام آمنين من عدوّهم، منهم المحلِّقون رؤوسهم، ومنهم المقصِّرون إيذانًا بنهاية النُّسُك. فعَلم الله من مصلحتكم -أيها المؤمنون- ما لم تعلموا أنتم، فجعل من دون تحقيق الرؤيا بدخول مكة تلك السَّنَةَ فتحًا قريبًا، وهو ما أجراه الله من صلح الحديبية، وما تبعه من فتح خيبر على أيدي المؤمنين الذين حضروا الحديبية.
28 - الله هو الذي أرسل رسوله محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالبيان الواضح ودين الحق الذي هو دين الاسلام؛ ليعليه على الأديان المخالفة له كلها، وقد شهد الله على ذلك، وكفى بالله شاهدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصد عن سبيل الله جريمة يستحق أصحابها العذاب الأليم.
• تدبير الله لمصالح عباده فوق مستوى علمهم المحدود.
• التحذير من استبدال رابطة الدين بحمية النسب أو الجاهلية.
• ظهور دين الإسلام سُنَّة ووعد إلهي تحقق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (515)*
 * سُورَة الحجرات*  *
**مَدَنيّة


* 
*29  - محمد رسول الله وصحابته الذين هم معه، أشدّاء على الكفار المحاربين،  رحماء بينهم متعاطفون متوادُّون، تراهم -أيها الناظر- ركَّعًا سُجَّدا لله  سبحانه، يطلبون من الله أن يتفضل عليهم بالمغفرة والثواب الكريم، وأن يرضى  عنهم، علامتهم في وجوههم من آثار السجود ما يظهر من الهدي والسمت ونور  الصلاة في وجوههم، ذلك وصفهم الذي وصفتهم به التوراة الكتاب المنزل على  موسى - عليه السلام -، وأما مثلهم في الإنجيل الكتاب المنزل على عيسى- عليه  السلام - فهو أنهم في تعاونهم وكمالهم كزرع أخرج صغاره، فقوي فغلظ فاستوى  على سيقانه، يعجب الزُّراع قوته وكماله؛ ليغيظ بهم الله الكفار لما يرونه  فيهم من القوة والتماسك والكمال، وعد الله الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا  الأعمال الصالحات من الصحابة مغفرة لذنوبهم، فلا يؤاخذون بها، وثوابًا  عظيمًا من عنده وهو الجنة.
سُورَة الحُجُراتِ
- مَدَنيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تقرير أخلاق المجتمع الإسلامي والتحذير من الأخلاق السيئة.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، واتبعوا ما شرع، لا تتقدموا بين يدي الله  ورسوله بقول أو فعل، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، إن الله  سميع لأقوالكم، عليم بأفعالكم، لا يفوته منها شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
2 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، واتبعوا ما شرع، تأدبوا مع رسوله، ولا  تجعلوا أصواتكم تعلو على صوت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند مخاطبته،  ولا تعلنوا له باسمه كما ينادي بعضكم بعضًا، بل نادوه بالنبوة والرسالة  بخطاب لين؛ خوف أن يَبطُل ثوابُ أعمالكم بسبب ذلك وأنتم لا نحسّون ببطلان  ثوابها.

3 - إن الذين يخفضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أولئك  هم الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم لتقواه، وأخلصهم لها، لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم فلا  يؤاخذهم، ولهم ثواب عظيم يوم القيامة، وهو أن يدخلهم الله الجنة.
4 - إن الذين ينادونك -أيها الرسول- من الأعراب من وراء حجرات نسائك معظمهم لا يعقلون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تشرع الرحمة مع المؤمن، والشدة مع الكافر المحارب.
• التماسك والتعاون من أخلاق أصحابه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• من يجد في قلبه كرهًا للصحابة الكرام يُخْشى عليه من الكفر.
• وجوب التأدب مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ومع سُنَّته، ومع ورثته (العلماء).*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (516)*
 * سُورَة الحجرات*  *
**مَدَنيّة
*

*5  - ولو أن هؤلاء الذين ينادونك -أيها الرسول- من وراء حجرات نسائك، صبروا  فلم ينادوك حتى تخرج إليهم، فيخاطبوك مخفوضة أصواتهم؛ لكان ذلك خيرًا لهم  من ندائك من ورائها؛ لما فيه من التوقير والتعظيم، والله غفور لذنوب من تاب  منهم ومن غيرهم، وغفور لهم لجهلهم، رحيم بهم.
6 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرع، إن جاءكم فاسق بخبر عن  قوم، فتثبتوا من صحة خبره، ولا تبادروا إلى تصديقه؛ خوف أن تصيبوا -إذا  صدّقتم خبره دون تثبت- قومًا بجناية وأنتم جاهلون حقيقة أمرهم، فتصبحوا بعد  إصابتكم لهم نادمين عندما يتبين لكم كذب خبره.
7 - واعلموا -أيها المؤمنون- أن فيكم رسول الله ينزل عليه الوحي، فاحذروا  أن تكذبوا فينزل عليه الوحي يخبره بكذبكم، وهو أعلم بما فيه مصلحتكم، لو  يطيعكم في كثير مما تقترحونه لوقعتم في المشقة التي لا يرضاها لكم، ولكنّ  الله من فضله حبب إليكم الإيمان، وحسّنه في قلوبكم فآمنتم، وكرّه إليكم  الكفر، والخروج عن طاعته، وكره إليكم معصيته، أولئك المتصفون بهذه الصفات  هم السالكون طريق الرشد والصواب.
8 - وما حصل لكم -من تحسين الخير في قلوبكم، وتكريه الشرّ- إنما هو فضل من  الله، تفضل به عليكم، ونعمة أنعمها عليكم، والله عليم بمن يشكره من عباده  فيوفقه، وحكيم إذ يضع كل شيء في محلّه المناسب له.
9 - وإنْ فِرقتان من المؤمنين تقاتلتا فأصلحوا -أيها المؤمنون- بينهما  بدعوتهما إلى تحكيم شرع الله في خلافهما، فإن أبت إحداهما الصلح واعتدت  فقاتلوا المعتدية حتى ترجع إلى حكم الله، فإن رجعت إلى حكم الله فأصلحوا  بينهما بالعدل والإنصاف، واعدلوا في حكمكم بينهما، إن الله يحبّ العادلين  في حكمهم.
10 - إنما المؤمنون إخوة في الإسلام، والأخوة في الإسلام تقتضي أن تصلحوا  -أيها المؤمنون- بين أخويكم المتنازعين، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامر جتناب  نواهيه؛ رجاء أن ترحموا.
11 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرع، لا يستهزئ قوم منكم بقوم،  عسى أن يكون المستهزَأ بهم خيرًا عند الله، والعبرة بما عند الله، ولا  يستهزئ نساء من نساء عسى أن يكون المستهزَأ بهن خيرًا عند الله، ولا تعيبوا  إخوتكم فهم بمنزلة أنفسكم، ولا يُعَبِّرْ بعضكم بعضًا بلقب يكرهه، كما كان  حال بعض الأنصار قبل مجيء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ومن فعل ذلك  منكم فهو فاسق، بئست الصفة صفة الفسق بعد الإيمان، ومن لم يتب من هذه  المعاصي فأولئك هم الظالمون لأنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب ما فعلوه  من المعاصي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب التثبت من صحة الأخبار، خاصة التي ينقلها من يُتَّهم بالفسق.
• وجوب الإصلاح بين من يتقاتل من المسلمين، ومشروعية قتال الطائفة التي تصر على الاعتداء وترفض الصلح.
• من حقوق الأخوة الإيمانية: الصلح بين المتنازعين والبعد عما يجرح المشاعر من السخرية والعيب والتنابز بالألقاب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (517)*
 * سُورَة الحجرات*  *
**مَدَنيّة

* 

*12 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرع، ابتعدوا عن كثير من التهم التي لا تستند لما يوجبها من أسباب وقرائن، إن بعض الظن إثم، كسوء الظن بمن ظاهره الصلاح، ولا تتبعوا عورات المؤمنين من ورائهم، ولا يذكر أحدكم أخاه بما يكره، فإنّ ذِكْره بما يكره مثل أكل لحمه ميتًا، أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتًا؟! فاكرهوا اغتيابه فهو مثله، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، إن الله تواب على من تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
13 - يا أيها الناس، إنا خلقناكم من ذكر واحد وهو أبوكم آدم، وأنثى واحدة وهي أمكم حواء، فنسبكم واحد، فلا يفخر بعضكم على بعض في النسب، وصيّرناكم بعد ذلك شعوبًا كثيرة وقبائل منتشرة؛ ليعرف بعضكم بعضًا، لا ليفخر عليه؛ لأن التمايز لا يكون إلا بالتقوى، لذا قال: إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم، إن الله عليم بأحوالكم، خبير بما تكونون عليه من كمال ونقص، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
14 - قال بعض أهل البادية لما قدموا على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: آمنّا بالله وبرسوله. قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: لم تؤمنوا، ولكن قولوا: استسلمنا وانقدنا، ولم يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم بعدُ، ويُتوقع له أن يدخلها، وإن تطيعوا -أيها الأعراب- الله ورسوله في الإيمان والعمل الصالح، واجتناب المحرمات، لا ينقصكم الله شيئًا من ثواب أعمالكم، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
15 - إنما المؤمنون هم الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسوله، ثم لم يخالط إيمانَهم شكٌّ، وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله، لم يبخلوا بشيء منها، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم الصادقون في إيمانهم.
16 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء الأعراب: أتعلّمون الله، وتُشعرونه بدينكم؟! والله يعلم ما في السماوات، ويعلم ما في الأرض، والله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء، فلا يحتاج إلى إعلامكم إياه بدينكم.
17 - يمنّ عليك -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء الأعراب بإسلامهم، قل لهم: لا تمنوا عليّ بدخولكم في دين الله، فنفع ذلك -إن حصل- عائد عليكم، بل الله هو الذي يمنّ عليكم بأن وفّقكم للإيمان به إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أنكم دخلتم فيه.
18 - إن الله يعلم غيب السماوات، ويعلم غيب الأرض، لا يخفى عليه شيء منه، والله بصير بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء، وسيجازيكم على حسنها وسيئها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• سوء الظن بأهل الخير معصية، ويجوز الحذر من أهل الشر بسوء الظن بهم.
• وحدة أصل بني البشر تقتضي نبذ التفاخر بالأنساب.
• الإيمان ليس مجرد نطق لا يوافقه اعتقاد، بل هو اعتقاد بالجَنان، وقول باللسان، وعمل بالأركان.
• هداية التوفيق بيد الله وحده وهي فضل منه سبحانه ليست حقًّا لأحد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (518)*
 * سُورَة ق*  *
**مَكيّة

* 

*سُورَة ق
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إيقاظ القلوب الغافلة، لإدراك حقائق البعث والجزاء وبراهينه ومَشاهِدِه.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {ق} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. أقسم الله بالقرآن الكريم لما فيه من المعاني وكثرة الخير والبركة؛ لتبعثنّ يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
2 - لم يكن سببَ رفضهم توقُّعُهم أن تَكْذِبَ فهم يعرفون صدقك، بل تعجبوا أن يأتيهم رسول منذر من جنسهم، وليس من جنس الملائكة، وقالوا مِن تعجُّبهم: مجيء رسول من البشر إلينا شيء عجيب!
3 - أنبعث إذا متنا وصرنا ترابًا؟! ذلك البعث ورجوع الحياة إلى أجسامنا بعدما بليت شيء مستبعد، لا يمكن أن يقع.
4 - قد علمنا ما تأكل الأرض من أجسامهم بعد موتهم وتفنيه، لم يخف علينا منه شيء، وعندنا كتاب حافظ لكل ما يقدره الله عليهم في حياتهم وبعد موتهم.
5 - بل كذب هؤلاء المشركون بالقرآن لما جاءهم به الرسول، فهم في أمر مضطرب، لا يثبتون على شيء بشأنه.
ولما ذكر إنكار المشركين للبعث ذكّرهم بالأدلة على وقوعه فقال:

6 - أفلم يتأمل هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث السماء فوقهم؛ كيف خلقناها وبنيناها وزيناها بما وضعنا فيها من نجوم، وليس لها شقوق تعيبها؟! فالذي خلق هذه السماء لا يعجز عن بعث الموتى أحياء.
7 - والأرض بسطناها صالحة للسكنى عليها، وألقينا فيها جبالًا ثوابت حتى لا تضطرب، وأنبتنا فيها من كل صنف من النبات والشجر حسن المنظر.
8 - خلقنا ذلك كله ليكون تبصرة وتذكيرًا لكل عبد راجع إلى ربه بالطاعة.
9 - ونزلنا من السماء ماءً كثير النفع والخير، فأنبتنا بذلك الماء بساتين، وأنبتنا ما تحصدونه من حب الشعير وغيره.
10 - وأنبتنا به النخل طِوالًا عاليات، لها طلع متراكب بعضه فوق بعض.
11 - أنبتنا ما أنبتنا من ذلك رزقًا للعباد يأكلون منه، وأحيينا به بلدة لا نبات فيها، كما أحيينا بهذا المطر بلدة لا نبات فيها نحيى الموتى، فيخرجون أحياء.
12 - كذبت قبل هؤلاء المكذبين بك -أيها الرسول- أقوام بأنبيائهم، فكذبت قوم نوح وأصحاب البئر، وكذبت ثمود.
13 - وكذبت عاد وفرعون، وقوم لوط.
14 - وكذب قوم شعيب أصحاب الأيكة وقوم تُبَّعٍ ملك اليمن، فثبت عليهم ما وعدهم الله من العذاب.
15 - أفعجزنا عن خلقكم أول مرة حتى نعجز عن بعثكم؟! بل هم في حيرة من خلق جديد بعد خلقهم الأول.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المشركون يستعظمون النبوة على البشر، ويمنحون صفة الألوهية للحجر!
• خلق السماوات، وخلق الأرض، وإنزال المطر، وإنبات الأرض القاحلة، والخلق الأول: كلها أدلة على البعث.
• التكذيب بالرسل عادة الأمم السابقة، وعقاب المكذبين سُنَّة إلهية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (519)*
 * سُورَة ق*  *
**مَكيّة

* 

*16 - ولقد خلقنا الإنسان، ونعلم ما تحدث به نفسه من خواطر وأفكار، ونحن أقرب إليه من العِرق الموجود في العنق المتصل بالقلب.
17 - إذ يتلقى الملكان المتلقيان عمله، أحدهما قعيد عن يمينه، والثاني قعيد عن شماله.
18 - ما يقول من قول إلا لديه ملك رقيب على ما يقوله حاضر.
19 - وجاءت شدة الموت بالحق الذي لا مهرب منه، ذلك ما كنت -أيها الإنسان الغافل- تتأخر عنه، وتفر.
20 - ونفخ الملك الموكل بالنفخ في القرن النفخة الثانية، ذلك يوم القيامة، يوم الوعيد للكفار والعصاة بالعذاب.
21 - وجاءت كل نفس معها مَلَك يسوقها، ومَلك يشهد عليها بأعمالها.
22 - ويقال لهذا الإنسان المَسُوق: لقد كنت في الدنيا في غفلة عن هذا اليوم بسبب اغترارك بشهواتك ولذاتك، فكشفنا عنك غفلتك بما تعاينه من العذاب والكرب، فبصرك اليوم حادٌّ تدرك به ما كنت في غفلة عنه.
23 - وقال قرينه الموكل به من الملائكة: هذا ما لدي من عمله حاضر دون نقص ولا زيادة.
24 - ويقول الله للملكين السائق والشاهد: ألقيا في جهنم كل كفور للحق، معاند له.
25 - كثير المنع لما أوجب الله عليه من حق، متجاوز لحدود الله، شاكّ فيما يخبر به من وعد أو وعيد.
26 - الذي جعل مع الله معبودًا آخر يشركه معه في العبادة، فألقياه في العذاب الشديد.
27 - قال قرينه من الشياطين متبرئًا منه: ربنا ما أضللته، ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد عن الحق.
28 - قال الله: لا تختصموا لديّ، فلا فائدة من ذلك، فقد قدمت لكم في الدنيا ما جاءت به رسلي من الوعيد الشديد لمن كفر بي وعصاني.
29 - ما يغير القول لدي، ولا يخلف وعدي، ولا أظلم العبيد بنقص حسناتهم، ولا بزيادة سيئاتهم، بل أجزيهم بما عملوا.
30 - يوم نقول لجهنم: هل امتلأت بمن ألقي فيك من الكفار والعصاة؟ فتجيب ربها: هل من مزيد؟ طلبًا للزيادة؛ غضبًا لربها.
ولما ذكر الله الوعيد الشديد للكفار ذكر ما أعدّه لعباده المؤمنين فقال:

31 - وقُرِّبت الجنة للمتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فشاهدوا ما فيها من النعيم غير بعيد منهم.
32 - ويقال لهم: هذا ما وعدكم الله لكل رجَّاع إلى ربه بالتوبة، حافظ لما ألزمه ربه به.
33 - من خاف الله بالسر حيث لا يراه إلا الله، ولقي الله بقلب سليم مقبل على الله، كثير الرجوع إليه.
34 - ويقال لهم: ادخلوا الجنة دخولًا مصحوبًا بالسلامة مما تكرهون، ذلك يوم البقاء الذي لا فناء بعده.
35 - لهم ما يشاؤون فيها من النعيم الذي لا ينفد، ولدينا مزيد من النعيم مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، ومنه رؤية الله سبحانه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• علم الله بما يخطر في النفوس من خير وشر.
• خطورة الغفلة عن الدار الآخرة.
• ثبوت صفة العدل لله تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (520)*
 * سُورَة ق*  *
**مَكيّة
*


*36 - وما أكثر الأمم التي أهلكناها قبل هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين من أهل مكة، ففتشوا في البلاد لعلهم يجدون مهربًا من العذاب فلم يجدوه.
37 - إن في ذلك المذكور من إهلاك الأمم السابقة لتذكيرًا وموعظة لمن كان له قلب يعقل به، أو أنصت بسمعه حاضر القلب، غير غافل.
38 - ولقد خلقنا السماوات، وخلقنا الأرض، وما بين السماوات والأرض؛ في ستة أيام مع قدرتنا على خلقها في لحظة، وما أصابنا من تعب كما تقول اليهود.
39 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- على ما يقوله اليهود وغيرهم، وصلّ لربك حامدًا إياه صلاة الفجر قبل طلوع الشمس، وصلّ العصر قبل غروبها.
40 - ومن الليل فصلّ له، وسبِّحه بعد الصلوات.
41 - واستمع -أيها الرسول- يوم ينادي المَلَك الموكل بالنفخ في الصُّور النفخة الثانية، من مكان قريب.
42 - يوم يسمع الخلائق صيحة البعث بالحق الذي لا مِرْية فيه، ذلك اليوم الذي يسمعونها فيه هو يوم خروج الأموات من قبورهم للحساب والجزاء.
43 - إنا نحن نحيي ونميت، لا محيي غيرنا ولا مميت، وإلينا وحدنا رجوع العباد يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
44 - يوم تتشقق عنهم الأرض فيخرجون مسرعين، ذلك حشر علينا سهل.
45 - نحن أعلم بما يقوله هؤلاء المكذبون، وما أنت -أيها الرسول- بمُسَلَّط عليهم فتجبرهم على الإيمان، وإنما أنت مبلغ ما أمرك الله بتبليغه، فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيدي للكافرين والعصاة؛ لأن الخائف هو الذي يتعظ، ويتذكر إذا ذُكّر.
سُورَة الذَّاريَاتِ
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تعريف المخلوقين بمصدر رزقهم وهو الله تعالى؛ لكي يفروا إليه ويحققوا العبودية له.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يقسم الله بالرياح التي تذرو التراب.

2 - وبالسُّحب التي تحمل الماء الغزير.

3 - وبالسفن التي تجري في البحر بسهولة ويسر.

4 - وبالملائكة التي تقسم ما أمرها الله بتقسيمه من أمور العباد.

5 - إن ما يعدكم ربكم به من الحساب والجزاء لَحَقٌّ لا مِرْية فيه.

6 - وإن حساب العباد لواقع يوم القيامة لا محالة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاعتبار بوقائع التاريخ من شأن ذوي القلوب الواعية.
• خلق الله الكون في ستة أيام لِحِكَم يعلمها الله، لعل منها بيان سُنَّة التدرج.
• سوء أدب اليهود في وصفهم الله تعالى بالتعب بعد خلقه السماوات والأرض، وهذا كفر بالله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (521)*
 * سُورَة الذاريات*  *
**مَكيّة

*
 

*7 - ويقسم الله بالسماء الحسنة الخلق ذات الطرق.
8 - إنكم -يا أهل مكة- لفي قول متناقض متضارب، تارة تقولون: القرآن سحر، وتارة شعر، وتقولون: محمد ساحر تارة، وتارة شاعر.
9 - يُصْرف عن الإيمان بالقرآن وبالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من صُرِف عنه في علم الله؛ لعلمه أنه لا يؤمن، فلا يوفق للهداية.
10 - لعن هؤلاء الكذابون الذين قالوا في القرآن وفي نبيهم ما قالوا.
11 - الذين هم في جهل غافلون عن الدار الآخرة، لا يبالون بها.
12 - يسألون: متى يوم الجزاء؟ وهم لا يعملون له.
13 - فيجيبهم الله عن سؤالهم: يوم هم على النار يعذبون.
14 - يقال لهم: ذوقوا عذابكم، هذا هو الذي كنتم تسألون تعجيله عندما تنذرون به؛ استهزاء.
15 - إن المتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه يوم القيامة في بساتين وعيون جارية.
16 - آخذين ما أعطاهم ربهم من الجزاء الكريم، إنهم كانوا قبل هذا الجزاء الكريم محسنين في الدنيا.
17 - كانوا يصلّون من الليل، لا ينامون إلا زمنًا قليلًا.
18 - وفي وقت الأسحار يطلبون المغفرة من الله لذنوبهم.
19 - وفي أموالهم حق -يتطوّعون به- للسائل من الناس، وللذي لا يسألهم، ممن حرم الرزق لأي سبب كان.
20 - وفي الأرض وما وضع الله فيها من جبال وبحار وأنهار وأشجار ونبات وحيوان , دلالات على قدرة الله للموقنين أن الله هو الخالق المصور.
21 - وفي أنفسكم -أيها الناس- دلالات على قدرة الله، أفلا تبصرون لتعتبروا؟!
22 - وفي السماء رزقكم الدنيوي والديني، وفيها ما توعدون من خير أو شر.
23 - فورب السماء والأرض إن البعث لحق لا شك فيه، كما أنه لا شك في نطقكم حين تنطقون.
24 - هل أتاك -أيها الرسول- حديث ضيوف إبراهيم من الملائكة الذين أكرمهم - عليهم السلام -؟.
25 - حين دخلوا عليه فقالوا له: سلامًا، قال إبراهيم ردًّا عليهم: سلام، وقال في نفسه: هؤلاء قوم لا نعرفهم.
26 - فمال إلى أهله خفية، فجاء من عندهم بعجل كامل سمين؛ ظنًّا منه أنهم بشر.
27 - فقرّب العجل إليهم، وخاطبهم برفق: ألا تأكلون ما قُدِّم لكم من طعام؟
28 - فلما لم يأكلوا أضمر في نفسه الخوف منهم ففطنوا له، فقالوا مطمئنين إياه: لا تخفْ، إنا رسل من عند الله، وأخبروه بما يسرّه من أنه يولد له غلام له علم كثير، والمُبَشَّر به هو إسحاق - عليه السلام -.
29 - فلما سمعت امرأته البشارة أقبلت تصيح من الفرح، فلطمت وجهها، وقالت متعجبة: أتلد عجوز، وهي في الأصل عقيم!
30 - قال لها الملائكة: ما أخبرناكِ به قاله ربكِ، وما قاله لا رادّ له؛ إنه هو الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره، العليم بخلقه وما يصلح لهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إحسان العمل وإخلاصه لله سبب لدخول الجنة.
• فضل قيام الليل وأنه من أفضل القربات.
• من آداب الضيافة: رد التحية بأحسن منها، وتحضير المائدة خفية، والاستعداد للضيوف قبل نزولهم، وعدم استثناء شيء من المائدة، والإشراف على تحضيرها، والإسراع فيه، وتقريبها للضيوف، وخطابهم برفق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (522)*
 * سُورَة الذاريات*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*31 - قال إبراهيم - عليه السلام - للملائكة: ما شأنكم؟ وما الذي تقصدونه؟
32 - قال الملائكة جوابًا له: إنا بعثنا الله إلى قوم مجرمين يرتكبون قبائح الذنوب.
33 - لنبعث عليهم حجارة من طين متصلِّب.
34 - معلَّمة عند ربك -يا إبراهيم- تُبْعَث على المتجاوزين لحدود الله المبالغين في الكفر والمعاصي.
35 - فأخرجنا من كان في قرية قوم لوط من المؤمنين حتى لا يصيبهم ما يصيب المجرمين من العذاب.
36 - فما وجدنا في قريتهم هذه غير بيت واحد من المسلمين، هم أهل بيت لوط - عليه السلام -.
37 - وتركنا في قرية قوم لوط من آثار العذاب ما يدل على وقوع العذاب عليهم ليعتبر به من يخاف العذاب الموجع الذي أصابهم، فلا يعمل بعملهم لينجو منه.
38 - وفي موسى حين بعثناه إلى فرعون بالحجج الواضحة، آية لمن يخاف العذاب الموجع.
39 - فأعرض فرعون معتدًّا بقوته وجنده عن الحق، وقال عن موسى - عليه السلام -: هو ساحر يسحر الناس، أو مجنون يقول ما لا يعقله.
40 - فأخذناه هو وجنوده كلهم فطرحناهم في البحر، فغرقوا وهلكوا، وفرعون آتٍ بما يلام عليه من التكذيب وادعاء أنه إله.
41 - وفي عاد قوم هود آية لمن يخاف العذاب الموجع حين بعثنا عليهم الريح التي لا تحمل مطرًا ولا تلقح شجرًا، ولا بركة فيها.
42 - ما تترك من نفس أو مال أو غيرهما أتت عليه إلا دمرته، وتركته كالبالي المتفتت.
43 - وفي ثمود قوم صالح - عليه السلام - آية لمن يخاف العذاب الموجع حين قيل لهم: استمتعوا بحياتكم قبل انقضاء آجالكم.
44 - فتكبروا عن أمر ربهم وعلوا استكبارًا على الإيمان والطاعة، فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب وهم ينتظرون نزوله، إذ كانوا وعدوا بالعذاب قبل نزوله بثلاثة أيام.
45 - فما استطاعوا أن يدفعوا عنهم ما نزل بهم من العذاب، ولم تكن لهم قوة يمتنعون بها.
46 - وقد أهلكنا قوم نوح بالغرق من قبل هؤلاء المذكورين، إنهم كانوا قومًا خارجين عن طاعة الله، فاستحقوا عقابه.
47 - والسماء بنيناها، وأتقنّا بناءها بقوة، وإنا لموسعون لأطرافها.
48 - والأرض جعلناها ممهدة للساكنين عليها كالفراش لهم، فنعم الماهدون نحن إذ مهدناها لهم.
49 - ومن كل شيء خلقنا صنفين؛ كالذكر والأنثى، والسماء والأرض، والبر والبحر؛ لعلكم تتذكرون وحدانية الله الذي خلق من كل شيء صنفين، وتتذكرون قدرته.
50 - ففروا من عقاب الله إلى ثوابه، بطاعته وعدم معصيته، إني لكم -أيها الناس- نذير من عقابه بيّن النذارة.
51 - ولا تجعلوا مع الله معبودًا آخر تعبدونه من دونه، إني لكم نذير منه بيّن النذارة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإيمان أعلى درجة من الإسلام.
• إهلاك الله للأمم المكذبة درس للناس جميعًا.
• الخوف من الله يقتضي الفرار إليه سبحانه بالعمل الصالح، وليس الفرار منه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (523)*
 * سُورَة الطُّورِ*  *
**مَكيّة

* 

*52 - مثل ذلك التكذيب الذي كذب به أهل مكة كذبت الأمم السابقة، فما جاءهم من رسول من عند الله إلا قالوا عنه: هو ساحر، أو مجنون.
53 - أتواصى المتقدمون من الكفار والمتأخرون منهم على تكذيب الرسل؟! لا، بل جمعهم على هذا طغيانهم.
54 - فأعرض -أيها الرسول- عن هؤلاء المكذبين، فما أنت بملوم، فقد بلغتهم ما أرسلت به إليهم.
55 - ولا يمنعك إعراضك عنهم من وعظهم، وتذكيرهم، فعظهم وذكّرهم، فإن التذكير ينفع أهل الإيمان بالله.
56 - وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا لعبادتي وحدي، ما خلقتهم ليجعلوا لي شريكًا.
57 - ما أريد منهم رزقًا، ولا أريد منهم أن يطعموني.
58 - إن الله هو الرزاق لعباده، فالجميع محتاجون إلى رزقه، ذو القوة المتين الذي لا يغلبه شيء، وجميع الجن والإنس خاضعون لقوّته سبحانه.
59 - فإن للذين ظلموا أنفسهم بتكذيبك -أيها الرسول- نصيبًا من العذاب مثل نصيب أصحابهم السابقين، له أجل محدد، فلا يطلبوا مني تعجيله قبل أجله.
60 - فهلاك وخسار للذين كفروا بالله، وكذَّبوا رسولهم من يوم القيامة الذي يوعدون فيه بإنزال العذاب عليهم.
سُورَة الطُّورِ
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
دحض شبهات المكذبين من خلال عرض الحجج والبراهين، إرغامًا على الإذعان والتسليم.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالجبل الذي كلّم عليه موسى - عليه السلام -.
2 - وأقسم بالكتاب الذي هو مسَطَّر.

3 - في ورق مبسوط مفتوح كالكتب المنزلة.

4 - وأقسم بالبيت الذي تعمره الملائكة في السماء بعبادة الله.

5 - وأقسم بالسماء المرفوعة التي هي سقف الأرض.

6 - وأقسم بالبحر المملوء ماء.

7 - إن عذاب ربك -أيها الرسول- لواقع لا محالة على الكافرين.

8 - ليس له من دافع يدفعه عنهم، ويمنعهم من وقوعه بهم.

9 - يوم تتحرك السماء تحركًا، وتضطرب إيذانًا بالقيامة.

10 - وتسير الجبال من مواقعها سيرًا.
11 - فهلاك وخسار في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بما وعد الله الكافرين به من العذاب.
12 - الذين هم في خوض في الباطل يلعبون، لا يبالون ببعث ولا نشور.
13 - يوم يُدْفعون بشدّة وعنف إلى نار جهنم دفعًا.
14 - ويقال توبيخًا لهم: هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون عندما تخوفكم رسلكم منها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الكفر ملة واحدة وإن اختلفت وسائله وتنوع أهله ومكانه وزمانه.
• شهادة الله لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتبليغ الرسالة.
• الحكمة من خلق الجن والإنس تحقيق عبادة الله بكل مظاهرها.
• سوف تتغير أحوال الكون يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (524)*
 * سُورَة الطُّورِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*15 - أفسحر هذا الذي عاينتموه من العذاب؟! أم أنتم لا تعاينونه؟!
16 - ذوقوا حرّ هذه النار وعانوها، فاصبروا على معاناة حرّها، أو لا تصبروا عليه، سواء صبركم وعدم صبركم، لا تجزون اليوم إلا ما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من الكفر والمعاصي.
ولما ذكر الله جزاء المكذبين، ذكر جزاء المصدقين المتقين، فقال:

17 - إن المتقين لربهم -بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه- في جنات ونعيم عظيم لا ينقطع.
18 - يتفكهون بما أعطاهم الله من لذائذ المأكل والمشرب والمنكح، ووقاهم ربهم سبحانه عذاب الجحيم؛ ففازوا بحصول مطلوبهم من الملذات، وبوقايتهم من المكدرات.
19 - ويقال لهم: كلوا واشربوا مما اشتهته أنفسكم، هنيئًا، لا تخافون ضررًا ولا أذى مما تأكلون أو تشربون؛ جزاء لكم على أعمالكم الطيبة في الدنيا.
20 - متكئون على الأرائك المزينة قد جعلت متقابلة بعضها إلى جانب بعض، وزوجناهم بنساء بيض واسعات العيون.
21 - والذين آمنوا واتبعهم أولادهم في الإيمان، ألحقنا بهم أولادهم لتقرّ أعينهم بهم، ولو لم يبلغوا أعمالهم، وما نقصناهم شيئًا من ثواب أعمالهم، كل إنسان محبوس بما كسبه من عمل سيئ لا يحمل عنه غيره من عمله شيئًا.
22 - وأمددنا أهل الجنة هؤلاء بصنوف من الفاكهة، وأمددناهم بكل ما اشتهوه من لحم.
23 - يتعاطون في الجنة كأسًا لا يترتب على شربها ما يترتب عليها في الدنيا، من الكلام الباطل والإثم بسبب السكر.
24 - ويدور عليهم غلمان سخروا لخدمتهم كأنهم في صفاء بشرتهم وبياضها لؤلؤ محفوظ في أصدافه.
25 - وأقبل بعض أهل الجنة على بعض، يسأل بعضهم بعضًا عن حالهم في الدنيا.
26 - فيجيبونهم: إنا كنا في الدنيا بين أهلينا خائفين من عذاب الله.
27 - فمنّ الله علينا بالهداية إلى الإسلام، ووقانا العذاب البالغ في الحرارة.
28 - إنا كنّا في حياتنا الدنيا نعبده، وندعوه أن يقينا عذاب النار، إنه هو المحسن الصادق في وعده لعباده، الرحيم بهم، ومن برّه ورحمته بنا أن هدانا للإيمان، وأدخلنا الجنة. وأبعدنا عن النار.
29 - فذكّر -أيها الرسول- بلقرآن، فلست بما أنعم الله عليك به من الإيمان والعقل بكاهنٍ لكَ رَئِيٌّ من الجن، ولست بمجنون.
30 - أم يقول هؤلاء المكذبون: إن محمدًا ليس رسولًا، بل هو شاعر ننتظر به أن يتخطفه الموت، فنستريح منه.
31 - قل لهم -أيها الرسول-: انتظروا موتي، وأنا أنتظر ما يحلّ بكم من عذاب بسبب تكذيبكم إياي.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجمع بين الآباء والأبناء في الجنة في منزلة واحدة وإن قصر عمل بعضهم إكرامًا لهم جميعًا حتى تتم الفرحة.
• خمر الآخرة لا يترتب على شربها مكروه.
• من خاف من ربه في دنياه أمّته في آخرته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (525)*
 * سُورَة الطُّورِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*32 - بل أتأمرهم عقولهم بقولهم: إنه كاهن ومجنون؟! فيجمعون بين ما لا يجتمع في شخص، بل هم قوم متجاوزون للحدود، فلا يرجعون إلى شرع ولا عقل.
33 - أم يقولون: إن محمدًا اختلق هذا القرآن، ولم يوحَ إليه به؟! لم يختلقه، بل هم يستكبرون عن الإيمان به، فيقولون: اختلقه.
34 - فليأتوا بحديث مثله ولو كان مُخْتَلَقًا إن كانوا صادقين في دعواهم أنه اختلقه.
35 - أم خُلقوا من غير خالق يخلقهم؟! أم هم الخالقون لأنفسهم؟! لا يمكن وجود مخلوق دون خالق، ولا مخلوق يخلق، فلم لا يعبدون خالقهم؟!
36 - أم خلقوا السماوات والأرض؟! بل لا يوقنون أن الله هو خالقهم، إذ لو أيقنوا ذلك لوحَّدوه، ولآمنوا برسوله.
37 - أم عندهم خزائن ربك من الرزق فيمنحوه من يشاؤون، ومن النبوّة فيعطوها ويمنعوها من أرادوا؟! أم هم المُتَسلِّطون المتصرفون حسب مشيئتهم؟!
38 - أم لهم مِرْقَاة يرقون بها إلى السماء يستمعون فيها إلى وحي الله يوحيه أنهم على حق؟! فليأت من استمع منهم إلى ذلك الوحي بحجة واضحة تصدقكم فيما تدّعونه من أنكم على حق.
39 - أم له - سبحانه وتعالى - البنات التي تكرهونها، ولكم البنون الذين تحبّونهم؟!
40 - أم تطلب منهم -أيها الرسول- أجرًا على ما تبلغهم عن ربك؟! فهم بسبب ذلك مكلفون حِملًا لا يقدرون على حمله.
41 - أم عندهم علم الغيب فهم يكتبون للناس ما يطلعون عليه من الغيوب، فيخبرونهم بما شاؤوا منها؟!
42 - أم يريد هؤلاء المكذبون كيدًا بك وبدينك؟! فثقْ بالله، فالذين كفروا بالله وبرسوله هم الممكور بهم، لا أنت.
43 - أم لهم معبود بحق غير الله؟! تنزه الله وتقدس عما ينسبونه إليه من الشريك. كل ما تقدم لم يكن ولا يتصور بحال.
44 - وإن يروا قطعًا من السماء ساقطة يقولوا عنه: هذا سحاب متراكم بعضه على بعض كالعادة، فلا يتعظون، ولا يؤمنون.
45 - فاتركهم -أيها الرسول- في عنادهم وجحودهم حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي فيه يعذبون، وهو يوم القيامة.
46 - يوم لا يغني عنهم كيدهم شيئًا قليلًا أو كثيرًا، ولا هم ينصرون بإنقاذهم من العذاب.
47 - وإن للذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي عذابًا قبل عذاب الآخرة؛ في الدنيا بالقتل والسبي، وفي البَرْزَخ بعذاب القبر، ولكنّ معظمهم لا يعلمون ذلك، فلذلك يقيمون على كفرهم.
ولما بيّن الله بطلان ما عليه المشركون أمر رسوله بعدم المبالاة بهم، وبالصبر على تكذيبهم فقال:

48 - واصبر -أيها الرسول- لقضاء ربك، ولحكمه الشرعي، فإنك بمرأى منا وحفظ، وسبح بحمد ربك حين تقوم من نومك.
49 - ومن الليل فسبّح ربك، وصلّ له، وصلّ صلاة الفجر حين إدبار النجوم بأفولها بضوء النهار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الطغيان سبب من أسباب الضلال.
• أهمية الجدال العقلي في إثبات حقائق الدين.
• ثبوت عذاب البَرْزَخ.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (526)*
 * سُورَة النَّجمِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*سُورَة النَّجمِ
- مَكيّة -**

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان صدق الوحي وعلو مصدره، إثباتًا لعقيدة التوحيد، وإبطالًا لعقيدة الشرك.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم سبحانه بالنجم إذا سقط.
2 - ما انحرف محمد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن طريق الهداية، وما صار غويًّا، ولكنه رشيد.
3 - وما يتكلم بهذا القرآن تبعًا لهواه.
4 - ليس هذا القرآن إلا وحيًا يوحيه الله إليه عن طريق جبريل - عليه السلام -.
5 - علمه إياه ملك شديد القوة هو جبريل - عليه السلام -.
6 - وجبريل - عليه السلام - ذو هيئة حسنة، فاستوى - عليه السلام ظاهرًا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على هيئته التي خلقه الله عليها.
7 - ثم اقترب جبريل - عليه السلام - من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ثم ازداد قربًا منه.
9 - فكان قربه منه بمقدار قوسين أو هو أقرب.
10 - فأوحى جبريل إلى عبد الله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما أوحى.
11 - ما كذب قلب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما رآه بصره.
12 - أفتجادلونه -أيها المشركون- فيما أراه الله ليلة أسرى به؟!
13 - ولقد رأى محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جبريل على صورته مرة أخرى ليلة أسري به.
14 - عند سدرة المنتهى وهي شجرة عظيمة جدًّا في السماء السابعة.
15 - عند هذه الشجرة جنة المأوى.
16 - إذ يغشى السدرة من أمر الله شيء عظيم، لا يعرف كنهه إلا الله.
17 - ما مال بصره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يمينًا ولا شمالًا، ولا تجاوز ما حدّ له.
18 - لقد رأى محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة عرج به من آيات ربه العظمى الدالة على قدرته، فرأى الجنة، ورأى النار، وغيرهما.
19 - أفرأيتم -أيها المشركون- هذه الأصنام التى تعبدونها من دون الله: اللات والعزى.
20 - ومناة الثالثة الأخرى من أصنامكم. أخبروني هل تملك لكم نفعًا أو ضرًّا؟!
21 - ألكم -أيها المشركون- الذكر الذي تحبونه، وله سبحانه الأنثى التي تكرهونها؟!
22 - تلك القسمة التي قسمتموها بأهوائكم قسمة جائرة.
23 - ليست هذه الأصنام إلا أسماء فارغة من المعنى، فلا حظ لها في صفات الألوهية، سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم من تلقاء أنفسكم، ما أنزل الله بها من برهان، لا يتبع المشركون في اعتقادهم إلا الظن وما تهواه أنفسهم مما زيّنه الشيطان في قلوبهم، ولقد جاءهم من ربهم الهدى على لسان نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فما اهتدوا به.
24 - أم للإنسان ما تمنى من شفاعة الأصنام إلى الله؟!
25 - لا، ليس له ما تمنى، فللَّه وحده الآخرة والأولى، يعطي منهما ما يشاء ويمنع ما يشاء.
26 - وكم من ملك في السماوات لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئًا لو أرادوا أن يشفعوا لأحد إلا بعد أن يأذن الله في الشفاعة لمن يشاء منهم، ويرضى عن المشفوع له، فلن يأذن الله لمن جعل شريكًا أن يشفع، ولن يرضى عن مشفوعه الذي يعبده من دون الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كمال أدب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حيث لم يَزغْ بصره وهو في السماء السابعة.
• سفاهة عقل المشركين حيث عبدوا شيئًا لا يضر ولا ينفع، ونسبوا لله ما يكرهون واصطفوا لهم ما يحبون.
• الشفاعة لا تقع إلا بشرطين: الإذن للشافع، والرضا عن المشفوع له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (527)*
 * سُورَة النَّجمِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*27 - إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالبعث في الدار الآخرة ليسمّون الملائكة تسمية الأنثى باعتقادهم أنهم بنات الله، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوًّا كبيرًا.
28 - وليس لهم بتسميتها إناثًا من علم يستندون إليه، لا يتبعون في ذلك إلا التخرص والوهم، وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئًا حتى يقوم مقامه.
29 - فأعرض -أيها الرسول- عمن أدبر عن ذكر الله ولم يعبأ به، ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا، فهو لا يعمل لآخرته؛ لأنه لا يؤمن بها.
30 - ذلك الذي يقوله هؤلاء المشركون -من تسمية الملائكة تسمية الأنثى- هو حدهم الذي يصلون إليه من العلم لأنهم جاهلون، لم يصلوا إلى يقين، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- هو أعلم بمن حاد عن سبيل الحق، وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى إلى طريقه، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
31 - وله وحده ما في السماوات، وله ما في الأرض ملكًا وخلقًا وتدبيرًا، ليجزي الذين أساؤوا أعمالهم في الدنيا بما يستحقون من العذاب، ويجزي المؤمنين الذين أحسنوا أعمالهم بالجنة.
32 - الذين يبتعدون عن كبائر الذنوب، وقبائح المعاصي إلا صغائر الذنوب، فهذه تغفر بترك الكبائر، والإكثار من الطاعات، إن ربك -أيها الرسول- واسع المغفرة، يغفر ذنوب عباده متى تابوا منها، هو سبحانه أعلم بأحوالكم وشؤونكم حين خلق أباكم آدم من تراب، وحين كنتم حملًا في بطون أمهاتهم تُخْلقون خلقًا من بعد خلق، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، فلا تمدحوا أنفسكم بالثناء عليها بالتقوى، فهو سبحانه أعلم بمن اتقاه؛ بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه.
33 - أفرأيت قبح حال الذي أعرض عن الإسلام بعد اقترابه منه.
34 - وأعطى قليلًا من المال ثم منع؛ لأن البخل سجيته، ومع ذلك هو يزكي نفسه.
35 - أعنده علم الغيب فهو يرى ويُحدِّث بالغيب؟!
36 - أم هو مفترٍ على الله؟! أم لم يُخْبَر هذا المتقوّل على الله بما في الصحف الأولى التي أنزلها الله على موسى؟
37 - وصحف إبراهيم الذي أدى كل ما كلفه ربه به وأتمه.
38 - أنه لا يحمل إنسان إثم غيره.
39 - وأنه ليس للإنسان إلا ثواب عمله الذي عمله.
40 - وأن عمله سوف يرى يوم القيامة عيانًا.
41 - ثم يُعْطَى جزاء عمله تامًّا غير منقوص.
42 - وأن إلى ربك -أيها الرسول- مرجع العباد ومصيرهم بعد موتهم.
43 - وأنه هو أفرح من يشاء فأضحكه، وأحزن من يشاء فأبكاه.
44 - وأنه أمات الأحياء في الدنيا، وأحيا الموتى بالبعث.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• انقسام الذنوب إلى كبائر وصغائر.
• خطورة التقوُّل على الله بغير علم.
• النهي عن تزكية النفس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (528)*
 * سُورَة النَّجمِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*45 - وأنه خلق الصنفين: الذكر والأنثى.
46 - من نطفة إذا وضعت في الرحم.
47 - وأن عليه إعادة خلقهما بعد موتهما للبعث.
48 - وأنه أغنى من شاء من عباده بتمليكه المال وأعطى من المال ما يتخذه الناس قنية يقتنونه.
49 - وأنه هو رب الشِّعْرى النجم الذي يعبده بعض المشركين مع الله.
50 - وأنه أهلك عادًا الأولى؛ وهم قوم هود لمَّا أصرّوا على كفرهم.
51 - وأهلك ثمود قوم صالح، فلم يُبْقِ منهم أحدًا.
52 - وأهلك قوم نوح من قبل عاد وثمودٍ، إن قوم نوح كانوا أشدّ ظلمًا، وأعظم طغيانًا من عاد وثمود؛ لأن نوحًا مكث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عامًا يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله، فلم يستجيبوا له.
53 - وقرى قوم لوط رفعها إلى السماء، ثم قلبها، ثم أسقطها إلى الأرض.
54 - فغطاها وأصابها من الحجارة ما غطاها بعد رفعها إلى السماء وإسقاطها على الأرض.
55 - فبأي آيات ربك الدالة على قدرته تجادل أيها الإنسان فلا تتعظ بها؟!
56 - هذا الرسول المرسل إليكم من جنس الرسل الأولى.
57 - اقتربت القيامة القريبة.
58 - ليس لها دافع يدفعها، ولا مطلع يطلع عليها إلا الله.
59 - أفمن هذا القرآن الذي يُتْلى عليكم تعجبون أن يكون من عند الله؟!
60 - وتضحكون منه استهزاءً، ولا تبكون عند سماع مواعظه؟!
61 - وأنتم لاهون عنه، لا تبالون به؟!
62 - فاسجدوا لله وحده، وأخلصوا له العبادة.
سُورَة القَمَرِ
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
التذكير بالآيات والنذر، وبيان مصير المكذبين بها؛ ولذا تكرر فيها: {وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ}.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - اقترب مجيء الساعة، وانشق القمر في عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فكان انشقاقه من آياته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الحسية.

2 - وإن يَرَ المشركون دليلًا وبرهانًا على صدقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يُعرضوا عن قَبوله، ويقولوا: ما شاهدناه من الحجج والبراهين سحر باطل.

3 - وكذبوا بما جاءهم من الحق، واتبعوا أهواءهم في التكذيب، وكل أمر -خيرًا كان أو شرًّا- واقع بمستحقه يوم القيامة.

4 - ولقد جاءهم من أخبار الأمم التي أهلكها الله بكفرها وظلمها ما يكفي لردعهم عن كفرهم وظلمهم.

5 - والذي جاءهم حكمة تامة لتقوم عليهم الحجة، فما تنفع النذر قومًا لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر.

6 - فإذ لم يهتدوا فاتركهم -أيها الرسول- وأعرض عنهم منتظرًا يوم يدعو الملك الموكل بالنفخ في الصور إلى أمر فظيع لم تعرف الخلائق مثله من قبل.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عدم التأثر بالقرآن نذير شؤم.
• خطر اتباع الهوى على النفس في الدنيا والآخرة.
• عدم الاتعاظ بهلاك الأمم صفة من صفات الكفار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (529)*
 * سُورَة القَمَرِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*7 - ذليلة أبصارهم، يخرجون من القبور كأنهم في سعيهم إلى موقف الحساب جراد منتشر.
8 - مسرعين إلى الداعي إلى ذلك الموقف، يقول الكافرون: هذا اليوم يوم عسير؛ لما فيه من الشدة والأهوال.
ولما ذكر الله إعراض الكفار عن دعوة رسولنا - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، أخبره بأن الأمم السابقة كذبت رسلها؛ تسليةً له، فقال:

9 - كذبت قبل هؤلاء المكذبين بدعوتك -أيها الرسول- قوم نوح، فكذبوا عبدنا نوحًا - عليه السلام - لما بعثناه إليهم، وقالوا عنه: هو مجنون، وانتهروه بأنواع السب والشتم والتهديد إذا لم يترك دعوتهم.
10 - فدعا نوح ربه قائلًا: إن قومي غلبوني، ولم يستجيبوا لي، فانتصر منهم بعقاب تنزله عليهم.
11 - ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء متدفق متتابع.
12 - وفجرنا الأرض فصارت عيونًا ينبع منها الماء، فالتقى الماء النازل من السماء مع الماء النابع من الأرض على أمر من الله قدره في الأزل، فأغرق الجميع إلا من نجاه الله.
13 - وحملنا نوحًا على سفينة ذات ألواح ومسامير، فنجيناه ومن معه من الغرق.
14 - تجري هذه السفينة في أمواج الماء المتلاطمة بمرأى منا وحفظ، انتصارًا لنوح الذي كذبه قومه، وكفروا بما جاءهم به من عند الله.
15 - ولقد تركنا هذا العقاب الذي عاقبناهم به؛ عبرة وعظة، فهل من معتبر يعتبر بذلك؟!
16 - فكيف كان عذابي للمكذبين؟! وكيف كان إنذاري بإهلاكي لهم؟!
17 - ولقد سهّلنا القرآن للتذكر والاتعاظ، فهل من معتبر بما فيه من العبر والعظات؟!
18 - كذبت عاد نبيها هودًا -عليه السلام -، فتأملوا -يا أهل مكة- كيف كان عذابي لهم؟! وكيف كان إنذاري لغيرهم بعذابهم؟!
19 - إنا بعثنا عليهم ريحًا شديدة باردة في يوم شرّ وشؤم مستمرّ معهم إلى ورودهم جهنم.
20 - تقتلع الناس من الأرض، وترمي بهم على رؤوسهم كأنهم أصول نخل منقلع من مغرسه.
21 - فتأملوا -يا أهل مكة- كيف كان عذابي لهم؟! وكيف كان إنذاري لغيرهم بعذابهم؟!
22 - ولقد سهّلنا القرآن للتذكر والاتعاظ، فهل من معتبر بما فيه من العبر والعظات؟!
23 - كذبت ثمود بما أنذرهم به رسولهم صالح - عليه السلام -.
24 - فقالوا مستنكرين: أنتبع بشرًا من جنسنا واحدًا؟! إنا إن اتبعناه في هذه الحالة لفي بعد عن الصواب وانحراف عنه، وفي عناء.
25 - أأنزل عليه الوحي وهو واحد، واختص به دوننا جميعًا؟! لا، بل هو كذاب متجبر.
26 - سيعلمون يوم القيامة من الكذاب المتجبر أصالح أم هم؟
27 - إنا مخرجو الناقة من الصخرة وباعثوها اختبارًا لهم فانتظر يا صالح -وراقب مايصنعون بها وما يُصْنَع بهم، واصبر على أذاهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية الدعاء على الكافر المصرّ على كفره.
• إهلاك المكذبين وإنجاء المؤمنين سُنَّة إلهية.
• تيسير القرآن للحفظ وللتذكر والاتعاظ.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (530)*
 * سُورَة القَمَرِ*  *
**مَكيّة
*
 

*28 - وأخبرهم أن ماء بئرهم مقسوم بينهم وبين الناقة؛ يوم لها، ويوم لهم، كل نصيب يحضره صاحبه وحده في يومه المختص به.
29 - فنادوا صاحبهم ليقتل الناقة، فتناول السيف وقتلها؛ امتثالًا لأمر قومه.
30 - فتأملوا -يا أهل مكة- كيف كان عذابي لهم؟! وكيف كان إنذاري لغيرهم بعذابهم؟!
31 - إنا بعثنا عليهم صيحة واحدة فأهلكتهم، فكانوا كالشجر اليابسى يتخذ منه المُحْتَظِر حظيرة لغنمه.
32 - ولقد سهّلنا القرآن للتذكر والاتعاظ، فهل من معتبر بما فيه من العبر والعظات؟!
33 - كذبت قوم لوط بما أنذرهم به رسولهم لوط - عليه السلام -.
34 - إنا بعثنا عليهم ريحًا ترميهم بالحجارة إلا آل لوط - عليه السلام -، لم يصبهم العذاب، فقد أنقذناهم منه؛ إذ سرى بهم قبل وقوع العذاب من آخر الليل.
35 - أنقذناهم من العذاب إنعامًا منا عليهم، مثل هذا الجزاء الذي جزينا به لوطًا نجزي من شكر الله على نعمه.
36 - ولقد خوّفهم لوط عذابنا فتجادلوا بإنذاره، وكذبوه.
37 - ولقد راود لوطًا قومُهُ أن يخلي بينهم وبين ضيوفه من الملائكة قصد فعل الفاحشة، فطمسنا أعينهم فلم تبصرهم، وقلنا لهم: ذوقوا عذابي، ونتيجة إنذاري لكم.
38 - ولقد جاءهم في وقت الصباح عذاب مستمرّ معهم حتى يَردُوا الآخرة فيأتيهم عذابها.
39 - وقيل لهم: ذوقوا عذابي الذي أنزلته بكم، ونتيجة إنذار لوط لكم.
40 - ولقد سهّلنا القرآن للتذكر والاتعاظ، فهل من معتبر بما فيه من العبر والعظات؟!
41 - ولقد جاء آلَ -فرعون إنذارنا على لسان موسى وهارون -عليه السلام -.
42 - كذبوا بالبراهين والحجج التي جاءتهم من عندنا، فعاقبناهم على تكذيبهم بها عقوبة عزيز لا يغلبه أحد، مقتدر لا يعجز عن شيء.
43 - أَكُفَّاركم -يا أهل مكة- خير من أولئكم الكفار المذكورين: قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم لوط وفرعون وقومه؟! أم لكم براءة من عذاب الله جاءت بها الكتب السماوية؟!
44 - بل أيقول هؤلاء الكفار من أهل مكة: نحن جميع منتصر ممن يريدنا بسوء، ويريد تفريق جَمْعنا؟!
45 - سَيُهْزم جَمْعُ هؤلاء الكفار ويولّون الأدبار أمام المؤمنين، وقد حدث هذا يوم بدر.
46 - بل الساعة التي يكذبون بها موعدهم الذي يعذبون فيه، والساعة أعظم وأقسى مما لقوه من عذاب الدنيا يوم بدر.
47 - إن المجرمين بالكفر والمعاصي في ضلال عن الحق، وعذاب وعناء.
48 - يوم يجرّون في النار على وجوههم، ويقال لهم توبيخًا: ذوقوا عذاب النار.
49 - إنا كل شيء في الكون خلقناه بتقدير سابق منّا، ووفق علمنا ومشيئتنا، وما كتبناه في اللوح المحفوظ.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• شمول العذاب للمباشر للجريمة والمُتَمالئ معه عليها.
• شُكْر الله على نعمه سبب السلامة من العذاب.
• إخبار القرآن بهزيمة المشركين يوم بدر قبل وقوعها من الإخبار بالغيب الدال على صدق القرآن.
• وجوب الإيمان بالقدر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (531)*
 *سُورَة الرّحَمن* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*50 - وما أَمْرنا إذا أردنا شيئًا إلا أن نقول كلمة واحدة هى: كن، فيكون ما نريد سريعًا مثل لمح البصر.
51 - ولقد أهلكنا أمثالكم في الكفر من الأمم الماضية، فهل من معتبر يعتبر بذلك فينزجر عن كفره؟!
52 - وكل شيء فعله العباد فهو مكتوب في كتب الحَفَظة لا يفوتهم منه شيء.
53 - وكل صغير من الأعمال والأقوال، وكل كبير منها؛ مكتوب في صحائف الأعمال وفي اللوح المحفوظ، وسيجازون عليه.
54 - إن المتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، في جنات يتنعمون فيها، وفي أنهار جارية.
55 - في مجلس حق لا لَغْو فيه ولا إثم، عند مليك يملك كل شيء، مقتدر لا يعجز عن شيء، فلا تسأل عما ينالونه منه من النعيم الدائم.
سُورَة الرّحَمن
- مَدَنيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الإعلام بآلاء الله الباهرة وآثار رحمته الظاهرة في الدنيا والآخرة، ترغيبًا في الإيمان، وتحذيرًا من الكفران.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - الرحمن ذو الرحمة الواسعة.

2 - علم الناس القرآن بتسهيل حفظه، وتيسير فهم معانيه.

3 - خلق الإنسان سويًّا، وأحسن تصويره.

4 - علّمه كيف يُبِين عمَّا في ضميره نطقًا وكتابة.

5 - الشمس والقمر قَدَّرهما؛ يسيران بحساب متقن؛ ليعلم الناس عدد السنين والحساب.

6 - وما لا ساق له من النبات والشجر يسجدان لله سبحانه منقادَين مستسلمَينِ له.
7 - والسماء رفعها فوق الأرض سقفًا لها، وأثبت العدل في الأرض، وأمر به عباده.
8 - أثبت العدل لئلا تجوروا -أيها الناس- وتخونوا في الوزن والكيل.
9 - وأقيموا الوزن بينكم بالعدل، ولا تنقصوا الوزن أو الكيل إذا كلتم أو وزنتم لغيركم.
10 - والأرض وضعها مُهَيَّأة لاستقرار الخلق عليها.
11 - فيها الأشجار التي تثمر الفواكه، وفيها النخل ذات الأوعية التي يكون منها التمر.
12 - وفيها الحب ذو التِّبْن كالبُر والشعير، وفيها النباتات التي تستطيبون رائحتها.
13 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
14 - خلق آدم - عليه السلام - من طين يابس تسمع له صلصلة، مثل الطين المطبوخ.
15 - وخلق أبا الجن من لهب خالص من الدخان.
16 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
17 - رب مَشْرِقَي الشمس ومغربيها شتاءً وصيفًا.
18 - فبأي نعمَ الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس - تكذبان؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• كتابة الأعمال صغيرها وكبيرها في صحائف الأعمال.
• ابتداء الرحمن بذكر نعمه بالقرآن دلالة على شرف القرآن وعظم منته على الخلق به.
• مكانة العدل في الإسلام.
• نعم الله تقتضي منا العرفان بها وشكرها، لا التكذيب بها وكفرها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (532)*
 *سُورَة الرّحَمن* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*19 - خلط الله البحرين المالح والعَذْب يلتقيان فيما تراه العين.
20 - بينهما حاجز يمنع كلًّا منهما أن يطغى على الآخر حتى يبقى العَذْب عَذْبًا والمالح مالحًا.
21 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
22 - يخرج من مجموع البحرين كبار الدُّر وصغاره.
23 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
24 - وله - سبحانه وتعالى - وحده التصرف في السفن الجارية في البحار مثل الجبال.
25 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
26 - كل من على وجه الأرض من الخلائق هالك لا محالة.
27 - ويبقى وجه ربك -أيها الرسول- ذو العظمة والإحسان والتفضل على عباده، فلا يلحقه فناء أبدًا.
28 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
29 - يسأله كل من في السماوات من الملائكة، ومن في الأرض من الجن والإنس؛  حاجاتِهم، كل يوم هو في شأن من شؤون عباده؛ من إحياء وإماتة ورزق وغير ذلك.
30 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
31 - سنفرغ لحسابكم -أيها الإنس والجن- فنجازي كلًّا بما يستحقه من ثواب أو عقاب.
32 - فبأى نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟! ناحية من  نواحي السماوات والأرض فافعلوا، ولن تستطيعوا أن تفعلوا ذلك إلا بقوة  وبينة، وأنَّى لكم ذلك؟
34 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
35 - يُرْسَل عليكما -أيها الإنس والجن- لهب من النار خالٍ من الدخان، ودخان لا لهب فيه، فلا تستطيعان الامتناع من ذلك.
36 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
37 - فإذا تشققت السماء لنزول الملائكة منها فكانت حمراء مثل الدهن في إشراق لونه.
38 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
39 - ففي ذلك اليوم العظيم لا يُسْأل إنس ولا جنّ عن ذنوبهم؛ لعلم الله بأعمالهم.
40 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
41 - يُعْرف المجرمون يوم القيامة بعلامتهم وهي سواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون، فتُضَمّ نواصيهم إلى أقدامهم فيرمون في جهنم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجمع بين البحر المالح والعَذْب دون أن يختلطا من مظاهر قدرة الله تعالى.
• ثبوت الفناء لجميع الخلائق، وبيان أن البقاء لله وحده حصٌّ للعباد على التعلق بالباقي -سبحانه- دون من سواه.
• إثبات صفة الوجه لله على ما يليق به سبحانه دون تشبيه أو تمثيل.
• تنويع عذاب الكافر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (533)*
 *سُورَة الرّحَمن* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*47 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
43 - ويقال لهم توبيخًا: هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها المجرمون في الدنيا أمام أعينهم لا يستطيعون إنكارها.
44 - يتردَّدون بينها وبين ماء حارٍّ شديد الحرارة.
45 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
46 - وللذي خاف القيام بين يدي ربه في الآخرة فآمن وعمل صالحًا، جنتان.
47 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!

48 - وهاتان الجنتان ذواتا أغصان عظيمة نضرة مثمرة.
49 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
50 - في الجنتين عينان تجريان خلالهما بالماء.
51 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
52 - فيهما من كل فاكهة يُتَفَكَّه بها صنفان.
53 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
54 - متكئين على فرش بطائنها من الديباج الغليظ، وما يُجْنى من الثمار والفواكه من الجنتين قريب يتناوله القائم والجالس والمتكئ.
55 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
56 - فيهن نساء قصرن نظرهنّ على أزواجهنّ، لم يَفْتَضِضْ بكارتهنّ قبل أزواجهنّ إنس ولا جانّ.
57 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
58 - كأنهنّ الياقوت والمرجان جمالًا وصفاء.
59 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
60 - ما جزاء من أحسن بطاعة ربه إلا أن يحسن الله جزاءه؟!
61 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
62 - ومن دون هاتين الجنتين المذكورتين جنتان أخريان.
63 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
64 - قد اشتدّت خضرتهما.
65 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
66 - في هاتين الجنتين عينان شديدتا الفَوَران بالماء، لا ينقطع فَوَران مائهما.
67 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
68 - في هاتين الجنتين فاكهة كثيرة ونخل عظيم ورُمَّان.
69 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية الخوف من الله واستحضار رهبة الوقوف بين يديه.
• مدح نساء الجنة بالعفاف دلالة على فضيلة هذه الصفة في المرأة.
• الجزاء من جنس العمل.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (534)*
 *سُورَةُ الوَاقعَة* *
**- مَكيّة-

* 

*70 - في هذه الجنان نساء طيبات الأخلاق حسان الوجوه.
71 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
72 - حور مستورات في الخيام صونًا لهنّ.
73 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
74 - لم يقترب منهنَّ قبل أزواجهنّ إنس ولا جانّ.
75 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
76 - متكئين على وسائد مغطاة بأغطية خضر، وفرش حسان.
77 - فبأي نعم الله الكثيرة عليكم -يا معشر الجن والإنس- تكذبان؟!
78 - تعاظم وكثر خير اسم ربك ذي العظمة والإحسان والتفضل على عباده.
سُورَةُ الوَاقعَة
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
التخويف بيوم القيامة، وتحقق وقوعه وأصناف الناس فيه وبيان جزاء كل منهم.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا قامت القيامة لا محالة.

2 - لن توجد نفس تكذّب بها كما كانت تكذّب في الدنيا.

3 - خافضة للكفار الفجار بإدخالهم في النار، رافعة للمؤمنين المتقين بإدخالهم في الجنة.

4 - إذا حُرِّكت الأرض تحريكًا عظيمًا.

5 - وفُتِّتت الجبال تفتيتًا.

6 - فكانت من التفتيت غبارًا منتشرًا لا ثبات لها.

7 - وكنتم أصنافًا ثلاثة في ذلك اليوم:

8 - فأصحاب اليمين الذين يأخذون كتبهم بأيمانهم، ما أعلى وأعظم منزلتهم!
9 - وأصحاب الشمال الذين يأخذون كتبهم بشمائلهم، ما أخسّ وأسوأ منزلتهم!
10 - والسابقون بفعل الخيرات في الدنيا هم السابقون في الآخرة لدخول الجنة.
11 - أولئك هم المقربون عند الله.
12 - في جنات النعيم، يتنعمون بأصناف النعيم.
13 - جماعة من هذه الأمة ومن الأمم السابقة.
14 - وقليل من الناس في آخر الزمان هم السابقون المقربون.
15 - على أَسِرّة منسوجة بالذهب.
16 - متكئين على هذه الأسرّة متقابلين بوجوههم، لا ينظر أحدهم قفا غيره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دوام تذكر نعم الله وآياته سبحانه موجب لتعظيم الله وحسن طاعته.
• انقطاع تكذيب الكفار بمعاينة مشاهد القيامة.
• تفاوت درجات أهل الجنة بتفاوت أعمالهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (535)*
 *سُورَةُ الوَاقعَة* *
**- مَكيّة-

* 

*17 - يدور عليهم لخدمتهم وِلْدان لا ينالهم هَرَم ولا فناء.
18 - يدورون عليهم بأقداح لا عُرَا لها، وأباريق لها عُرًا، وكأس من خمر جارية في الجنة لا تنقطع.
19 - ليست كخمر الدنيا، فلا يلحق شاربها صداع ولا ذهاب عقل.
20 - ويدور عليهم هؤلاء الوِلْدان بفاكهة مما يختارون.
21 - ويدورون بلحم طير مما تشتهيه أنفسهم.
22 - ولهم في الجنة نساء واسعات العيون في جمال.
23 - كأمثال اللؤلؤ المَصُون في صَدَفه.
24 - ثوابًا لهم على ما كانوا يعملونه من الأعمال الصالحات في الدنيا.
25 - لا يسمعون في الجنة فاحش كلام، ولا ما يلحق صاحبه إثم.
26 - لا يسمعون إلا سلام الملائكة عليهم، وسلام بعضهم على بعض.
27 - وأصحاب اليمين، ما أصحاب اليمين؟ يالعظمة مكانتهم وشأنهم عند الله.
28 - في سِدْر مقطوع الشوك، لا أذى فيه.
29 - وفي موز متراكم مصفوف بعضه إلى بعض.
30 - وظل ممدود مستمرّ لا يزول.
31 - وماء جار لا يتوقف.
32 - وفاكهة كثيرة لا تنحصر.
33 - لا تنقطع عنهم أبدًا، فليس لها موسم، ولا يحول دونها مانع في أي وقت أرادوها.
34 - وفرش مرفوعة عالية توضع على الأسرّة.
35 - إنا أنشأنا الحور المذكورات إنشاءً غير مألوف.
36 - فصيّرناهنّ أبكارًا لم يُلْمَسن من قبل.
37 - مُتَحَبِّبات إلى أزواجهنّ، مستويات في السنّ.
38 - أنشأناهنّ لأصحاب اليمين الذين يؤخذ بهم ذات اليمين علامة على سعادتهم.
39 - هم جماعة من أمم الأنبياء السابقين.
40 - وجماعة من أمة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهي آخر الأمم.
41 - وأصحاب الشمال، ما أصحاب الشمال؟ يالسوء حالهم ومصيرهم.
42 - في رياح شديدة الحرارة، وفي ماء شديد الحرارة.
43 - وفي ظل دخان مُسْودٌ.
44 - لا طيّب الهبوب، ولا حسن المنظر.
45 - إنهم كانوا قبل ما صاروا إليه من العذاب مُتَنَعِّمين في الدنيا، لا هَمَّ لهم إلا شهواتهم.
46 - وكانوا يصممون على الكفر بالله وعبادة الأصنام من دونه.
47 - وكانوا ينكرون البعث فيقولون استهزاءً واستبعادًا له: أإذا متنا وصرنا ترابًا وعظامًا نَخِرة أنبعث بعد ذلك؟!
48 - أَوَ يبعث آباؤنا الأولون الذين ماتوا قبلنا؟!
49 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المنكرين للبعث: إن الأولين من الناس والمتأخرين منهم.
50 - سيُجْمعون يوم القيامة لا محالة للحساب والجزاء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• العمل الصالح سبب لنيل النعيم في الآخرة.
• الترف والتنعم من أسباب الوقوع في المعاصي.
• خطر الإصرار على الذنب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (536)*
 *سُورَةُ الوَاقعَة* *
**- مَكيّة-

* 

*51 - ثم إنكم -أيها المكدبون بالبعث، الضالون عن الصراط المستقيم-.
52 - لآكلون يوم القيامة من ثمرِ شجرِ الزَّقُّوم، وهو شرّ ثمر وأخبثه.
53 - فمالئون من ذلك الشجر المُرِّ بطونكم الخاوية.
54 - فشاربون عليه من الماء الحار الشديد الحرارة.
55 - فمكثرون من شربه كما تكثر الإبل من الشرب بسبب داء الهُيَام.
56 - هذا المذكور من الطعام المرّ والماء الحارّ هو ضيافتهم التي يُسْتَقبلون بها يوم الجزاء.
57 - نحن خلقناكم -أيها المكذبون- بعد أن كنتم عدمًا، فهلَّا صدَّقتم بأنا سنبعثكم أحياء بعد موتكم؟!
58 - أفرأيتم -أيها الناس- ما تقذفونه من المني في أرحام نسائكم؟!
59 - أأنتم تخلقون ذلك المني، أم نحن الذين نخلقه؟!
60 - نحن قدرنا بينكم الموت، فلكل واحد منكم أجل لا يتقدم عليه ولا يتأخر، وما نحن بعاجزين.
61 - على أن نبدل ما أنتم عليه من الخلق والتصوير مما علمتموه، وننشئكم فيما لا تعلمونه من الخلق والتصوير.
62 - ولقد علمتم كيف خلقناكم الخلق الأول، أفلا تعتبرون وتعلمون أن الذي خلقكم أول مرة قادر على بعثكم بعد موتكم؟!
63 - أفرأيتم ما تلقونه من البذر في الأرض؟!
64 - أأنتم الذين تنبتون ذلك البذر، أم نحن الذين ننبته؟!
65 - لو نشاء جعْل ذلك الزرع حطامًا لجعلناه حطامًا بعد أن أوشك على النضج والإدراك، فظللتم بعد ذلك تتعجبون مما أصابه.
66 - تقولون: إنا لمعذبون بخسارة ما أنفقناه.
67 - بل نحن محرومون من الرزق.
68 - أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون منه إذا عطشتم؟!
69 - أأنتم أنزلتموه من السحاب في السماء، أم نحن الذين أنزلناه؟!
70 - لو نشاء جعْل ذلك الماء شديد الملوحة لا يُنْتَفع به شربًا ولا سقيًا  لجعلناه شديد الملوحة، فلولا تشكرون الله على إنزاله عَذْبًا رحمة بكم.
71 - أفرأيتم النار التى توقدونها لمنافعكم؟!
72 - أأنتم الذين أنشأتم الشجرة التي توقَد منها، أم نحن الذين أنشأناها رفقًا بكم؟!
73 - نحن صيّرنا هذه النار تذكرة لكم تذكركم بنار الآخرة، وصيّرناها منفعة للمسافرين منكم.
74 - فنزِّه -أيها الرسول- ربك العظيم عما لا يليق به.
75 - أقسم الله بأماكن النجوم ومواقعها.
76 - وإن القَسَم بهذه المواقع -لو تعلمون عظمه- لعظيم؛ لما فيه من الآيات والعبر التي لا تنحصر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• دلالة الخلق الأول على سهولة البعث ظاهرة.
• إنزال الماء وإنبات الأرض والنار التي ينتفع بها الناس نعم تقتضي من الناس شكرها لله، فالله قادر على سلبها متى شاء.
• الاعتقاد بأن للكواكب أثرًا في نزول المطر كفر وهو من عادات الجاهلية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (537)*
 *سُورَة الحَدِيْدِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*77 - إن القرآن المقروء عليكم -أيها الناس- قرآن كريم؛ لما فيه من المنافع العظيمة.
78 - في كتاب مَصُون عن أعين الناس، وهو اللوح المحفوظ.
79 - لا يمسّه إلا الملائكة المطهَّرون من الذنوب والعيوب.
80 - مُنَزَّل من رب الخلائق على نبيه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
81 - أفبهذا الحديث أنتم - أيها المشركون - مكذبون غير مصدقين؟!
82 - وتجعلون شكركم لله على ما رزقكم به من النعم أنكم تكذبون به، فتنسبون  المطر إلى النَّوْء، فتقولون: مُطِرنا بنَوْء كذا ونَوْء كذا؟!
لما ذكر بعض أدلة البعث أراد أن ينبه على قدرته على الإعادة بالإشارة إلى عجزهم عن دفع الموت، فالذي أمات قادر على أن يحيي.

83 - فهلَّا إذا وصلت الروح الحلقوم.
84 - وأنتم في ذلك الوقت تنظرون المُحْتَضِر بين أيديكم.
85 - ونحن بعلمنا وقدرتنا وملائكتنا أقرب إلى ميتكم منكم، ولكن لا تشاهدون هؤلاء الملائكة.
86 - فهلَّا - إن كنتم، كما تزعمون، غير مبعوثين لمجازاتكم على أعمالكم -.
87 - ترجعون هذه الروح التي تخرج من مميتكم إن كنتم صادقين؟! ولا تستطيعون ذلك.
88 - فأما إن كان الميت من السابقين إلى الخيرات.
89 - فله راحة لا تعب بعدها، ورزق طيب، ورحمة، وله جنة يتنعم فيها بما تشتهيه نفسه.
90 - 91 - وأما إن كان الميت من أصحاب اليمين فلا تهتمّ لشأنهم، فلهم  السلامة المكذبين بما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الضالين عن  الصراط المستقيم.
93 - فضيافته التي يستقبل بها ماء حارٌّ شديد الحرارة.
94 - وله احتراق بنار الجحيم.
95 - إن هذا الذي قصصناه عليك -أيها الرسول- لهو حق اليقين الذي لا مِرْية فيه.
96 - فنزِّه اسم ربك العظيم، وقدِّسْه عن النقائص.
سُورَة الحَدِيْدِ
- مَدَنيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بناء القوة الإيمانية والمادية الباعثة على الدعوة والجهاد، وتخليص النفوس من عوائقها؛ ولذا تكرر فيها ذكر الإنفاق والإيمان.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - نزَّهَ اللهَ وقَدَّسه ما في السماوات والأرض من مخلوقاته، وهو العزيز الذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وتقديره.

2 - له وحده ملك السماوات والأرض، يحيي من يشاء أن يحييه، ويميت من يشاء أن يميته، وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.

3 - هو الأول الذي لا شيء قبله، وهو الآخر الذي لا شيء بعده، وهو الظاهر  الذي ليس فوقه شيء، وهو الباطن الذي ليس دونه شيء، وهو بكل شيء عليم، لا  يفوته شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• شدة سكرات الموت وعجز الإنسان عن دفعها.
• الأصل أن البشر لا يرون الملائكة إلا إن أراد الله لحكمة.
• أسماء الله (الأول، الآخر، الظاهر، الباطن) تقتضي تعظيم الله ومراقبته في الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (538)*
 *سُورَة الحَدِيْدِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*4  - هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام بدأت بيوم الأحد وانتهت بيوم  الجمعة، وهو قادر على خلقها في أقلّ من طرفة عين، ثم علا وارتفع سبحانه على  العرش علوًّا يليق به سبحانه، يعلم ما يدخل في الأرض من مطر وبذر وغيرهما،  وما يخرج منها من نبات ومعادن وغيرهما، وما ينزل من السماء من المطر  والوحي وغيرهما، وما يعرج فيها من الملائكة ومن أعمال العباد وأرواحهم، وهو  معكم أينما كنتم -أيها الناس- بعلمه، لا يخفى عليه منكم شيء، والله بما  تعملون بصير، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء، وسيجازيكم عليها.
5 - له وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، واليه وحده ترجع الأمور، فيحاسب الخلائق يوم القيامة، ويجازيهم على أعمالهم.
6 - يدخل الليل على النهار فتأتي الظلمة، وينام الناس، ويدخل النهار على  الليل فيأتي الضياء، فينطلق الناس إلى أعمالهم، وهو عليم بما في صدور  عباده، لا يخفى عليه شيء منه.
7 - آمنوا بالله، وآمنوا برسوله، وأنفقوا من المال الذي جعلكم الله  مُسْتَخْلَفين فيه، تتصرفون فيه وفق ما شرع لكم، فالذين آمنوا منكم بالله،  وبذلوا أموالهم في سبيل الله، لهم ثواب عظيم عنده، وهو الجنة.
8 - وأي شيء يمنعكم من الإيمان بالله؟! والرسول يدعوكم إلى الله رجاء أن  تؤمنوا بربكم سبحانه، وقد أخذ الله منكم العهد أن تؤمنوا به حين أخرجكم من  ظهور آبائكم، إن كنتم مؤمنين.
9 - هو الذي ينزل على عبده محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - آيات واضحات؛  ليخرجكم من ظلمات الكفر والجهل إلى نور الإيمان والعلم، وإن الله بكم لرؤوف  رحيم حين أرسل إليكم نبيه هاديًا وبشيرًا.
10 - وأي شيء يمنعكم من الإنفاق في سبيل الله؟! ولله ميراث السماوات  والأرض، لا يستوي منكم -أيها المؤمنون- من أنفق ماله في سبيل الله ابتغاء  مرضاته من قبل فتح مكة، وقاتل الكفار لنصرة الإسلام، مع من أنفق بعد الفتح  وقاتلوا الكفار؛ أولئك المنفقون من قبل الفتح والمقاتلون في سبيل الله،  أعظم منزلة عند الله وأرفع درجة من الذين أنفقوا أموالهم في سبيله بعد  فتحها وقاتلوا الكفار؛ وقد وعد الله كِلا الفريقين الجنة، والله بما تعملون  خبير، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
11 - من ذا الذي يبذل ماله طيبة به نفسه لوجه الله، فيعطيه الله ثواب ما  بذله من ماله مضاعفًا، وله يوم القيامة ثواب كريم، وهو الجنة؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المال مال الله، والإنسان مُسْتَخْلف فيه.
• تفاوت درجات المؤمنين بحسب السبق إلى الإيمان وأعمال البر.
• الإنفاق في سبيل الله سبب في بركة المال ونمائه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (539)*
 *سُورَة الحَدِيْدِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*12  - يوم ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يتقدمهم نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم، ويقال  لهم في ذلك اليوم: بُشْراكم اليوم جنات تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها  الأنهار ماكثين فيها أبدًا، ذلك الجزاء هو الفوز العظيم الذي لا يدانيه  فوز.
ولما ذكر الله حال المؤمنين في ذلك اليوم ذكر حال المنافقين، فقال:

13 - يوم يقول المنافقون والمنافقات للذين آمنوا: انتظرونا رجاء أن نقتبس  من نوركم ما يعيننا على عبور الصراط، ويقال للمنافقين استهزاءً بهم: ارجعوا  وراءكم، فاطلبوا نورًا تستنيرون به، فَضُرِب بينهم بسور، لذلك السور باب،  باطنه مما يلي المؤمنين فيه الرحمة، وظاهره مما يلي المنافقين فيه العذاب.
14 - ينادي المنافقون المؤمنين قائلين: ألم نكن معكم على الإسلام والطاعة؟!  قال لهم المسلمون: بلى، كنتم معنا، لكنّكم فتنتم أنفسكم بالنفاق  فأهلكتموها، وتربصتم بالمؤمنين أن يُغْلَبوا فتُعْلِنوا كفركم، وشككتم في  نصر الله للمؤمنين، وفي البعث بعد الموت، وخدعتكم الأطماع الكاذبة حتى  جاءكم الموت وأنتم على ذلك، وغرَّكم بالله الشيطان.
15 - فاليوم لا تؤخذ منكم -أيها المناففون- فدية من عذاب الله، ولا تؤخذ  فدية من الذين كفروا بالله علنًا، ومصيركم ومصير الكافرين النار، هي أولى  بكم، وأنتم أولى بها، وبئس المصير.
16 - ألم يَحِنْ للذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله أن تلين قلوبهم وتطمئنّ لذكر  الله سبحانه، وما نزل من القرآن من وعد أو وعيد، ولا يكونوا مثل الذين  أُعطوا التوراة من اليهود، والذين أُعطوا الإنجيل من النصارى، في قسوة  القلوب، فطال الزمن بينهم وبين بعثة أنبيائهم فقست بسبب ذلك قلوبهم، وكثير  منهم خارجون عن طاعة الله إلى معصيته؟!
17 - اعلموا أن الله يحيي الأرض بإنباتها بعد جفافها، قد بيّنا لكم -أيها  الناس- الأدلة والبراهين على قدرة الله ووحدانيته رجاء أن تعقلوها؛ فتعلموا  أن الذي أحيا الأرض بعد موتها قادر على بعثكم بعد موتكم، وقادر على جعل  قلوبكم لينة بعد قسوتها.
18 - إن المتصدقين ببعض أموالهم، والمتصدقات ببعض أموالهنّ، الذين ينفقونها  طيبة بها نفوسهم دون مَنٍّ ولا أذى، يُضاعَف لهم ثواب أعمالهم: الحسنة  بعشر أمثالها إلى سبع مئة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة، ولهم مع ذلك ثواب كريم عند  الله وهو الجنة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• امتنان الله على المؤمنين بإعطائهم نورًا يسعى أمامهم وعن أيمانهم.
• المعاصي والنفاق سبب للظلمة والهلاك يوم القيامة.
• التربُّص بالمؤمنين والشك في البعث، والانخداع بالأماني، والاغترار بالشيطان: من صفات المنافقين.
• خطر الغفلة المؤدية لقسوة القلوب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (540)*
 *سُورَة الحَدِيْدِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*19  - والذين آمنوا بالله وآمنوا برسله دون تفريق بينهم، أولئك هم الصدِّيقون،  والشهداء عند ربهم لهم ثوابهم الكريم المعدّ لهم، ولهم نورهم الذي يسعى  بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم يوم القيامة، والذين كفروا بالله وبرسله، وكذبوا  بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم، يدخلونها يوم القيامة  خالدين فيها أبدًا، لا يخرجون منها.
20 - اعلموا أنما الحياة الدنيا لعب تلعب به الأبدان، ولهو تلهو به القلوب،  وزينة تتجملون بها، وتفاخر بينكم بما فيها من ملك ومتاع، وتباهٍ بكثرة  الأموال وكثرة الأولاد، كمثل مطر أعجب الزُّرَّاع نباته، ثم لا يلبث هذا  النبات المخضرّ أن ييبس، فتراه -أيها الرائي- بعد اخضراره مصفرًّا، ثم  يجعله الله فُتَاتًا بتكسر، وفي الآخرة عذاب شديد للكفار والمنافقين،  ومغفرة من الله لذنوب عباده المؤمنين، ورضوان منه، وما الحياة الدنيا إلا  متاع زائل لا ثبات له، فمن آثر متاعها الزائل على نعيم الآخرة فهو خاسر  مغبون.
21 - سابقوا -أيها الناس- إلى الأعمال الصالحات التي تنالون بها مغفرة  ذنوبكم؛ من توبة وغيرها من القربات، ولتنالوا بها جنة عرضها مثل عرض السماء  والأرض، هذه الجنة أعدّها الله للذين آمنوا به وآمنوا برسله، ذلك الجزاء  فضل الله يعطيه من يشاء من عباده، والله سبحانه ذو الفضل العظيم على عباده  المؤمنين.
22 - ما أصاب الناس من مصيبة في الأرض من الجَدْب وغيره، ولا أصابهم من  مصيبة في أنفسهم إلا وهي مثبتة في اللوح المحفوظ من قبل أن نخلق الخليقة،  إن ذلك على الله سهل.
23 - وذلك لكي لا تحزنوا -أيها الناس- على ما فاتكم، ولكي لا تفرحوا بما  أعطاكم من النعم فرح بَطَر، إن الله لا يحبّ كل متكبر فخور على الناس بما  أعطاه الله.
24 - الذين يبخلون بما يجب عليهم بذله، ويأمرون غيرهم بالبخل خاسرون، ومن  يتولّ عن طاعة الله فلن يضرّ الله وإنما يضرّ نفسه، إن الله هو الغني، فلا  يفتقر إلى طاعة عبيده، المحمود على كل حال.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الزهد في الدنيا وما فيها من شهوات، والترغيب في الآخرة وما فيها من نعيم دائم يُعينان على سلوك الصراط المستقيم.
• وجوب الإيمان بالقدر.
• من فوائد الإيمان بالقدر عدم الحزن على ما فات من حظوظ الدنيا.
• البخل والأمر به خصلتان ذميمتان لا يتصف بهما المؤمن.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (541)*
 *سُورَة الحَدِيْدِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -
*
 

*25  - لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالحجج الواضحة والبراهين الجلية، وأنزلنا معهم الكتب،  وأنزلنا معهم الميزان؛ ليقوم الناس بالعدل، وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس قوي،  فمنه يُصْنَع السلاح، وفيه منافع للناس في صناعاتهم وحرفهم، وليعلم الله  علمًا يظهر للعباد من ينصره من عباده بالغيب، إن الله قوي عزيز لا يغلبه  شيء، ولا يعجز عن شيء.
26 - ولقد أرسلنا نوحًا وإبراهيم - عليه السلام -، وجعلنا في ذريتهما  النبوة، والكتب المنزلة، فمن ذريتهما مهتدٍ إلى الصراط المستقيم، موفَّق،  وكثير منهم خارجون عن طاعة الله.
27 - ثم أتبعنا رسلنا، فبعثناهم تَتْرَى إلى أممهم، وأتبعناهم بعيسى بن  مريم وأعطيناه الإنجيل، وجعلنا في قلوب الذين آمنوا به واتبعوه رأفة ورحمة،  فكانوا متوادِّين متراحمين فيما بينهم، وابتدعوا الغلو في دينهم، فتركوا  بعض ما أحل الله لهم من النكاح والملاذ، ولم نطلب منهم ذلك، وإنما ألزموا  به أنفسهم؛ ابتداعًا منهم في الدين، وإنما طلبنا اتباع مرضاة الله فلم  يفعلوا، فأعطينا الذين آمنوا منهم ثوابهم، وكثير منهم خارجون عن طاعة الله  بالتكذيب بما جاءهم به رسوله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
28 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، اتقوا الله بامتثال  أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وآمنوا برسوله، يعطكم نصيبَيْن من الثواب والأجر  على إيمانكم بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وإيمانكم بالرسل السابقين،  ويجعل لكم نورًا تهتدون به في حياتكم الدنيا، وتستنيرون به على الصراط يوم  القيامة، ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم فيسترها ولا يؤاخذكم بها، والله سبحانه غفورٌ  لعباده رحيم بهم.
29 - وقد بيّنا لكم فضلنا العظيم بما أعددناه لكم -أيها المؤمنون- من  الثواب المضاعف؛ ليعلم أهل الكتاب السابقون من يهود ونصارى أنهم لا يقدرون  على شيء من فضل الله بحيث يمنحونه مَنْ يشاؤون، ويمنعونه مَنْ يشاؤون،  وليعلموا أن الفضل بيد الله سبحانه يعطيه من يشاء من عباده، والله ذو الفضل  العظيم الذي يختص به من يشاء من عباده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الحق لا بد له من قوة تحميه وتنشره.
• بيان مكانة العدل في الشرائع السماوية.
• صلة النسب بأهل الإيمان والصلاح لا تُغْنِي شيئًا عن الإنسان ما لم يكن هو مؤمنًا.
• بيان تحريم الابتداع في الدين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (542)*
 *سُورَة المُجَادلةِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*سُورَة المُجَادلةِ
- مَدَنيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار علم الله الشامل وإحاطته البالغة، تربيةً لمراقبته، وتحذيرًا من مخالفته.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قد سمع الله كلام المرأة (وهي خَوْلة بنت ثعلبة)  التي تراجعك -أيها الرسول- في شأن زوجها (وهو أوس بن الصامت) لَمَّا ظاهر  منها، وتشتكي إلى الله ما صنع بها زوجها، والله يسمع تراجعكما في الكلام،  لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، إن الله سميع لأقوال عباده، بصير بأفعالهم، ولا يخفى  عليه منها شيء.
2 - الذين يُظاهرون من نسائهم؛ بأن يقول أحدهم لزوجته: أنت عليّ كظهر أمي،  كذبوا في قولهم هذا، فليست زوجاتهم بأمهاتهم، إنما أمهاتهم اللائي  وَلَدْنَهم، وإنهم إذ يقولون ذلك القول ليقولون قولًا فظيعًا، وكذبًا، وإن  الله لعفوّ غفور، فقد شرع لهم الكفارة؛ تخليصًا لهم من الإثم.
3 - والذين يقولون هذا القول الفظيع، ثم يريدون جِماعَ من ظاهروا منهنّ  فعليهم أن يُكَفِّروا بعتق رقبة من قبل أن يجامعوهنّ، ذلكم الحكم المذكور  تؤمرون به زجرًا لكم عن الظِّهار، والله بما تعملون خبير، لا يخفى عليه من  أعمالكم شيء.
4 - فمن لم يجد منكم رقبة يعتقها فعليه صيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن  يجامع زوجته التي ظاهر منها، فمن لم يستطع صيام شهرين متتابعين فعليه إطعام  ستين مسكينًا، ذلك الحكم الذي حكمنا به لتؤمنوا بأن الله أمر به، فتمتثلوا  أمره، وتلك الأحكام التي شرعناها لكم حدود الله التي حدّها لعباده فلا  تتجاوزوها، وللكافرين بأحكام الله وحدوده التي حدّها عذاب موجع.
5 - إن الذين يعادون الله ورسوله أُذِلُّوا وأُخْزُوا كما أُذِلَّ الذين  عادوه من الأمم السابقة وأُخْزُوا، وقد أنزلنا آيات واضحات، وللكافرين  بالله وبرسله وآياته عذاب مُذِلّ.
6 - يوم يبعثهم الله جميعًا لا يغادر منهم أحدًا، فيخبرهم بما عملوا في  الدنيا من الأعمال القبيحة، أحصاه الله عليهم، فلم يفته من أعمالهم شيء،  ونسوه هم فوجدوه مكتوبًا في صحائفهم التي لا تترك صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا  أحصتها، والله على كل شيء مُطَّلع لا يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لُطْف الله بالمستضعفين من عباده من حيث إجابة دعائهم ونصرتهم.
• من رحمة الله بعباده تنوع كفارة الظهار حسب الاستطاعة ليخرج العبد من الحرج.
• في ختم آيات الظهار يذكر الكافرين؛ إشارة إلى أنه من أعمالهم، ثم ناسب أن يورد بعض أحوال الكافرين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (543)*
 *سُورَة المُجَادلةِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*7  - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات ويعلم ما في الأرض،  لا يخفى عليه شيء مما فيهما، ما يكون من حديث ثلاثة سِرًّا إلا هو سبحانه  رابعهم بعلمه، ولا يكون من حديث خمسة سِرًّا إلا هو سبحانه سادسهم بعلمه،  ولا أقلّ من ذلك العدد، ولا أكثر منه إلا كان معهم بعلمه أينما كانوا، لا  يخفى عليه من حديثهم شيء، ثم يخبرهم الله بما عملوا يوم القيامة، إن الله  بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
8 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- إلى اليهود الذين كانوا يتناجون إذا رأوا مؤمنًا،  فنهاهم الله عن النجوى، ثم هم يرجعون إلى ما نهاهم الله عنه، ويتناجون  فيما بينهم بما فيه إثم مثل اغتياب المؤمنين، وبما فيه عدوان عليهم، وبما  فيه معصية للرسول، وإذا جاؤوك -أيها الرسول- حَيَّوْك بتحية لم يُحَيِّك  الله بها؛ وهي قولهم: السَّام عليك يقصدون الموت، ويقولون تكذيبًا للنبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -: هلّا يعذبنا الله بما نقول، إذ لو كان صادقًا في  دعواه أنَّه نبي لعذبنا الله بما نقول فيه! كافيهم جهنم عقابًا على ما  قالوه، يعانون حرّها، فقبح المصير مصيرهم.
9 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، لا تتناجوا بما فيه  إثم أو عدوان أو معصية للرسول حتَّى لا تكونوا مثل اليهود، وتناجوا بما فيه  طاعة لله وكفّ عن معصيته، واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، فهو  الَّذي إليه وحده تحشرون يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء.
10 - إنما النجوى -المشتملة على الإثم والعدوان ومعصية الرسول- من تزيين  الشيطان ووسوسته لأوليائه؛ ليدخل الحزن على المؤمنين أنهم يُكادُ لهم، وليس  الشيطان ولا تزيينه بضار المؤمنين شيئًا إلا بمشيئة الله وإرادته، وعلى  الله فليعتمد المؤمنون في جميع شؤونهم.
ولما ذكر الله الأدب في الأقوال ذكر الأدب في المجالس فقال:

11 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، إذا قيل لكم:  توسَّعوا في المجالس فأوسِعوا فيها، يوسِّع الله لكم في حياتكم الدنيا وفي  الآخرة، وإذا قيل لكم: ارتفعوا من بعض المجالس ليجلس فيها أهل الفضل  فارتفعوا عنها، يرفع الله سبحانه الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أعطوا العلم  درجات عظيمة، والله بما تعملون خبير، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء،  وسيجازيكم عليها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مع أن الله عالٍ بذاته على خلقه؛ إلا أنَّه مطلع عليهم بعلمه لا يخفى عليه أي شيء.
• لما كان كثير من الخلق يأثمون بالتناجي يأمر الله المؤمنين أن تكون نجواهم بالبر والتقوى.
• من آداب المجالس التوسيع فيها للآخرين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (544)*
 *سُورَة المُجَادلةِ* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*12  - لما أكثر الصحابة من مناجاة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ قال الله: يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إذا أردتم مُسَارَّة الرسول فقدموا بين يدي مُسَارَّتكم  صدقة، ذلك التقديم للصدقة خير لكم وأطهر؛ لما فيه من طاعة الله التي تزكي  القلوب، فإن لم تجدوا ما تتصدقون به فلا حرج عليكم في مُسَارَّته، فإن الله  غفور لذنوب عباده، رحيم بهم حيث لم يكلفهم إلا ما لي وسعهم.
13 - أَخِفْتم الفقر بسبب تقديم الصدقة إذا ناجيتم الرسول؟! فإذ لم تفعلوا  ما أمر الله به منها، وتاب عليكم حيث رخص لكم في تركها فَأْتُوا بالصلاة  على أكمل وجه، وأعطوا زكاة أموالكم، وأطيعوا الله ورسوله، والله خبير بما  تعملون، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
14 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- إلى المنافقين الذين وَالَوُا اليهود الذين غضب  الله عليهم بسبب كفرهم ومعاصيهم، هؤلاء المنافقون ليسوا من المؤمنين ولا من  اليهود، بل هم مُذبْذبون لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء، ويحلفون بأنهم  مسلمون وبأنهم ما نقلوا أخبار المسلمين لليهود , وهم كاذبون في حلفهم.
15 - أعدّ الله لهم عذابًا شديدًا في الآخرة، حيث يدخلهم الدرك الأسفل من النار، إنهم قبح ما كانوا عليه من أعمال الكفر في الدنيا.
16 - اتخذوا أيمانهم التي كانوا يحلفونها وقاية من القتل بسبب الكفر، حيث  أظهروا بها الإسلإم ليعصموا دماءهم وأموالهم، فصرفوا الناس عن الحق لما  كانوا فيه من التوهين والتثبيط للمسلمين، فلهم عذاب مذلّ يذلهم ويخزيهم.
17 - لن تغني عنهم أموالهم، ولا أولادهم من الله شيئًا، أولئك أصحاب النار الذين يدخلونها ماكثين فيها أبدًا لا ينقطع عنهم العذاب.
18 - يوم يبعثهم الله جميعًا لا يترك منهم أحدًا إلا بعثه للجزاء، فيحلفون  لله ما كانوا على الكفر والنفاق، وإنما كانوا مؤمنين عاملين بما يرضي الله،  يحلفون له في الآخرة كما كانوا يحلفون لكم -أيها المؤمنون- في الدنيا أنهم  مسلمون، ويظنون أنهم بهذه الأيمان التي يحلفونها لله على شيء مما يجلب لهم  نفعًا أو يدفع عنهم ضرًّا، ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون حقًّا في أيمانهم في  الدنيا، وفي أيمانهم في الآخرة.
19 - استولى عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم بوسوسته ذكر الله، فلم يعملوا بما  يرضيه، وإنما عملوا بما يغضبه، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم جنود إبليس  وأتباعه، ألا إن جنود إبليس وأتباعه هم الخاسرون في الدنيا والآخرة، فقد  باعوا الهدى بالضلالة، والجنّة بالنار.
20 - إن الذين يعادون الله ويعادون رسوله أولئك في جملة من أذلهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأخزاهم من الأمم الكافرة.
21 - قضى الله في سأبق علمه لأنتصرنّ أنا ورسلي على أعدائنا بالحجة والقوة، إن الله قوي على نصر رسله، عزيز ينتقم من أعدائهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• لطف الله بنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ حيث أدَّب صحابته بعدم المشقَّة عليه بكثرة المناجاة.
• ولاية اليهود من شأن المنافقين.
• خسران أهل الكفر وغلبة أهل الإيمان سُنَّة إلهية قد تتأخر، لكنها لا تتخلف.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (545)*
 *سورة الحشر* *
**- مَدَنيّة -
*
 

*22  - لا تجد -أيها الرسول- قومًا يؤمنون بالله ويؤمنون بيوم القيامة يحبون  ويوالون من عادى الله ورسوله، ولو كان هؤلاء الأعداء لله ولرسوله آباءهم،  أو كانوا أبناءهم، أو كانوا إخوانهم، أو عشيرتهم التي ينتمون إليها؛ لأن  الإيمان يمنع من موالاة أعداء الله ورسوله، ولأن رابطة الإيمان أعلى من  جميع الروابط، فهي مُقَدَّمة عليها عند التعارض، أولئك الذين لا يوالون من  عادى الله ورسوله -ولو كانوا أقرباء- هم الذين أثبت الله الإيمان في قلوبهم  فلا يتغير، وقوّاهم ببرهان منه ونور، ويدخلهم يوم القيامة في جنات عدن  تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لا ينقطع عنهم  نعيمها ولا يفنون عنه، رضي الله عنهم رضًا لا يسخط بعده أبدًا، ورضوا هم  عنه لما أعطاهم من النعيم الَّذي لا ينفد، ومنه رؤيته سبحانه، أولئك  الموصوفون بما ذُكِر جند الله الذين يمتثلون ما أمر به، ويكفّون عما نهى  عنه، ألا إن جند الله هم الفائزون بما ينالونه من مطلوبهم، وبما يفوتهم من  مرهوبهم في الدنيا والآخرة.
سورة الحشر
- مدنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار قوة الله وعزته في توهين اليهود والمنافقين، وإظهار تفرقهم، في مقابل إظهار تآلف المؤمنين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - عَظَّمَ الله ونزَّهَهُ عما لا يليق به كلُّ ما في السماوات وما في  الأرض من المخلوقات، وهو العزيز الَّذي لا يغالبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه  وشرعه وقدره.
2 - هو الَّذي أخرج بني النَّضِير الذين كفروا بالله، وكذبوا رسوله محمدًا -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -، من ديارهم بالمدينة لأول إخراج لهم من المدينة إلى  الشام، وهم من اليهود أصحاب التوراة، بعد نقضهم لعهدهم وصيرورتهم مع  المشركين عليه؛ أخرجهم إلى أرض الشام، ما ظننتم -أيها المؤمنون- أن يخرجوا  من ديارهم لما هم عليه من العزة والمنعة، وظنوا هم أن حصونهم التي  شَيَّدوها مانعتهم من بأس الله وعقابه، فجاءهم بأس الله من حيث لم  يُقَدِّروا مجيئه حين أمر رسوله بقتالهم وإجلائهم من ديارهم، وأدخل الله في  قلوبهم الخوف الشديد، يدمرون بيوتهم بأيديهم من داخلها لئلا ينتفع بها  المسلمون، ويدمرها المسلمون من خارجها، فاتعظوا يا أصحاب الأبصار بما حلّ  بهم بسبب كفرهم، فلا تكونوا مثلهم، فتنالوا جزاءهم وعقابهم الَّذي عوقبوا  به.

3 - ولولا أن الله كتب عليهم إخراجهم من ديارهم، لعذبهم في الدنيا بالقتل  والسبي، كما فعل بإخوانهم من بني قُرَيْظة، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار  ينتظرهم خالدين فيه أبدًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المحبة التي لا تجعل المسلم يتبرأ من دين الكافر ويكرهه، فإنها محرمة،  أما المحبة الفطرية؛ كمحبة المسلم لقريبه الكافر، فإنها جائزة.
• رابطة الإيمان أوثق الروابط بين أهل الإيمان.
• قد يعلو أهل الباطل حتَّى يُظن أنهم لن ينهزموا، فتأتي هزيمتهم من حيث لا يتوقعون.
• من قدر الله في الناس دفع المصائب بوقوع ما دونها من المصائب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (546)*
 *سورة الحشر* *
**- مَدَنيّة -
*


*4  - ذلك الَّذي حصل لهم حصل لأنهم عَادَوُا الله وعادَوْا رسوله بكفرهم  ونقضهم للعهود، ومن يعادِ الله فإن الله شديد العقاب، فسيناله عقابه  الشديد.
5 - ما قطعتم -معشر المؤمنين- من نخلة لتغيظوا أعداء الله في غزوة بني  النَّضِير أو تركتموها قائمة على جذوعها لتنتفعوا بها -فبأمر الله، وليس من  الفساد في الأرض كما زعموا، وليذلّ الله به الخارجين عن طاعته من اليهود  الذين نقضوا العهد، واختاروا سبيل الغدر على طريق الوفاء.
6 - والذي ردّه الله على رسوله من أموال بني النَّضِير فما أسرعتم في طلبه  مما تركبونه خيلًا ولا إبلًا، ولا أصابتكم فيه مشقة، ولكنّ الله يسلِّط  رسله على من يشاء، وقد سلَّط رسوله على بني النَّضِير ففتح بلادهم بغير  قتال، والله على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.
7 - ما أنعم الله على رسوله من أموال أهل القرى من غير قتال فللَّه، يجعله  لمن يشاء، وللرسول مُلْكًا، ولذوي قرابته من بني هاشم وبني المطلب؛ تعويضًا  لهم عما مُنِعوه من الصدقة، وللأيتام، وللفقراء، وللغريب الَّذي نفدت  نفقته؛ لكي لا يقتصر تداول المال على الأغنياء دون الفقراء، وما أعطاكم  الرسول من أموال الفيء فخذوه -أيها المؤمنون- وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا،  واتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، إن الله شديد العقاب فاحذروا  عقابه.
8 - ويُصْرَف جزء من هذا المال للفقراء المهاجرين في سبيل الله الذين  أُجْبِروا على ترك أموالهم وأولادهم، يرجون أن يتفضل الله عليهم بالرزق في  الدنيا، وبالرضوان في الآخرة، وينصرون الله وينصرون رسوله بالجهاد في سبيل  الله، أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم الراسخون في الإيمان حقًّا.
ولما ذكر الله المهاجرين وأثنى عليهم، ذكر الأنصار وأئنى عليهم كذلك، فقال سبحانه:

9 - والأنصار الذين نزلوا المدينة من قبل المهاجرين، واختاروا الإيمان  بالله وبرسوله، يحبون من هاجر إليهم من مكة، ولا يجدون في صدورهم غيظًا ولا  حسدًا على المهاجرين في سبيل الله إذا ما أُعْطُوا شيئًا من الفيء ولم  يُعْطَوْا هم، ويقدمون على أنفسهم المهاجرين في الحظوظ الدنيوية، ولو كانوا  متصفين بالفقر والحاجة، ومن يَقِه الله حِرْص نفسه على المال فيبذله في  سبيله فأولئك هم الفائزون بنيل ما يرتجونه، والنجاة مما يرهبونه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فِعلُ ما يُظنُّ أنَّه مفسدة لتحقيق مصلحة عظمى لا يدخل في باب الفساد في الأرض.
• من محاسن الإسلام مراعاة ذي الحاجة للمال، فَصَرَفَ الفيء لهم دون الأغنياء المكتفين بما عندهم.
• الإيثار منقبة عظيمة من مناقب الإسلام ظهرت في الأنصار أحسن ظهور.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (547)*
 *سورة الحشر* *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*10  - والذين جاؤوا من بعد هؤلاء واتبعوهم بإحسان إلى يوم القيامة يقولون:  ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا في الدين الذين سبقونا إلى الإيمان بالله وبرسوله،  ولا تجعل في قلوبنا ضعيفة وحقدًا لأحد من المؤمنين، ربنا إنك رؤوف بعبادك،  رحيم بهم.
11 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- إلى الذين أضمروا الكفر وأظهروا الإيمان، يقولون  لإخوانهم في الكفر من اليهود أتباع التوراة المحرفة: اثبتوا في دياركم فلن  نخذلكم، ولن نسلمكم، فلئن أخرجكم المسلمون منها لنخرجنّ تضامنًا معكم، ولا  نطيع أحدًا يريد أن يمنعنا من الخروج معكم، وإن قاتلوكم لنعيننَّكم عليهم،  والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون فيما ادعوه من الخروج مع اليهود إذا  اخْرجوا، والقتال معهم إذا قُوتِلوا.
12 - لئن أخرج المسلمون اليهود لا يخرجون معهم، وإن قاتلوهم لا ينصروهم ولا  يعينوهم، ولئن نصروهم وأعانوهم على المسلمين ليهربُنّ فرارًا منهم ثم لا  يُنْصَر المنافقون بعد ذلك، بل يذلّهم الله ويخزيهم.
13 - لأنتم -أيها المؤمنون- أشدُّ تخويفًا في قلوب المنافقين واليهود من  الله، ذلك المذكور -من شدة خوفهم منكم، وضعف خوفهم من الله- بسبب أنهم قوم  لا يفقهون ولا يفهمون؛ إذ لو كانوا يفقهون لعلموا أن الله أحقّ أن يُخَاف  وأن يُرْهَب، فهو الَّذي سلطكم عليهم.
14 - لا يقاتلكم -أيها المؤمنون- اليهود مجتمعين إلا في قرى مُحَصَّنة  بالأسوار، أو من وراء جدران، فهم لا يستطيعون مواجهتكم لجبنهم، بأسهم فيما  بينهم قوي لما بينهم من العداوة، تظنّ أنهم على كلمة واحدة، وأن صفهم واحد،  والواقع أن قلوبهم متفرقة مختلفة، ذلك الاختلاف والتعادي بسبب أنهم لا  يعقلون؛ إذ لو كانوا يعقلون لعرفوا الحق واتبعوه، ولم يختلفوا فيه.
15 - مثل هؤلاء اليهود في كفرهم وما حلّ بهم من عقاب، كمثل الذين من قبلهم  من مشركي مكة في زمن قريب، فذاقوا سوء عاقبة كفرهم، فَقُتِل من قُتِل وأسِر  من أسِر منهم يوم بدر، ولهم في الآخرة عذاب موجع.
16 - مَثَلُهم في سماعهم من المنافقين كمثل الشيطان حين زيّن للإنسان أن  يكفر، فلما كفر بسبب تزيينه الكفر له قال: إني بريء منك لما كفرت، إني أخاف  الله رب الخلائق.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• رابطة الإيمان لا تتأثر بتطاول الزمان وتغير المكان.
• صداقة المنافقين لليهود وغيرهم صداقة وهمية تتلاشى عند الشدائد.
• اليهود جبناء لا يواجهون في القتال، ولو قاتلوا فإنهم يتحصنون بِقُرَاهم وأسلحتهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (548)*
 *سورة الحشر* *
**- مَدَنيّة -
*
 

*17  - فكان نهاية أمر الشيطان ومن أطاعه أنهما (أي: الشيطان المُطاع، والإنسان  المُطِيع) يوم القيامة في النار ماكثَيْنِ فيها أبدًا، وذلك الجزاء الَّذي  ينتظرهما هو جزاء الظالمين لأنفسهم بتعدّي حدود الله.
18 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، اتقوا الله بامتثال  أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ولتتأمل نفس ما قدمت من عمل صالح ليوم القيامة،  واتقوا الله، إن الله خبير بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء،  وسيجازيكم عليها.
19 - ولا تكونوا مثل الذين نسوا الله بترك امتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه،  فأنساهم الله أنفسهم، فلم يعملوا بما ينجيها من غضب الله وعقابه، أولئك  الذين نسوا الله -فلم يمتثلوا أمره ولم يكفّوا عن نهيه- هم الخارجون عن  طاعة الله.
20 - لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنّة، بل هم مختلفون في جزائهم مثل  اختلاف أعمالهم في الدنيا، أصحاب الجنّة هم الفائزون بنيل ما يطلبونه،  الناجون مما يرهبونه.
16 - لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيت -أيها الرسول- ذلك الجبل مع  صلابته متذللًا متشققًا من شدة خشية الله؛ لما في القرآن من المواعظ  الزاجرة والوعيد الشديد، وهذه الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يعملون عقولهم  فيتعظوا بما تشتمل عليه آياته من العظات والعبر.
22 - 23 - هو الله الَّذي لا معبود بحق غيره، عالم ما غاب وما حضر، لا يخفي  عليه شيء من ذلك، رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما، وسعت رحمته العالمين،  الملك، المُنَزَّه والمُقَدَّس عن كل نقص، السالم من كل عيب، المصدق رسله  بالآيات الباهرة، الرقيب على أعمال عباده، العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد،  الجبار الَّذي قهر بجبروته كل شيء، المتكبر، تَنَزَّه الله وتَقَدّس عما  يشرك معه المشركون من الأوثان وغيرها.
24 - هو الله الخالق الَّذي خلق كل شيء، الموجد للأشياء، المصور لمخلوقاته  وفق ما يريد، له سبحانه الأسماء الحسنى المشتملة على صفاته العلا، ينزهه ما  في السماوات وما في الأرض عن كل نقص، العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم  في خلقه وشرعه وقدره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من علامات توفيق الله للمؤمن أنَّه يحاسب نفسه في الدنيا قبل حسابها يوم القيامة.
• في تذكير العباد بشدة أثر القرآن على الجبل العظيم؛ تنبيه على أنهم أحق بهذا التأثر لما فيهم من الضعف.
• أشارت الأسماء (الخالق، البارئ، المصور) إلى مراحل تكوين المخلوق من  التقدير له، ثم إيجاده، ثم جعل له صورة خاصة به، وبذكر أحدها مفردًا فإنه  يدل على البقية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (549)*
 ***سورة الممتحنة*** *
**- مَدَنيّة -


* 
*سورة الممتحنة
- مدنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تخليص قلوب المؤمنين من الولاء لغير دين الله تعالى.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، لا تتخذوا أعدائي  وأعداءكم أولياء توالونهم وتوادّونهم، وقد كفروا بما جاءكم على يد رسولكم  من الدين، يُخْرِجون الرسول من داره، ويخرجونكم أنتم كذلك من دياركم بمكة،  لا يراعون فيكم قرابة ولا رحمًا، لا لشيء إلا أنكم آمنتم بالله ربكم، لا  تفعلوا ذلك إن كنتم خرجتم لأجل الجهاد في سبيلي، ومن أجل طلب مرضاتي،  تُسِرُّون إليهم بأخبار المسلمين مودة لهم، وأنا أعلم بما أخفيتم من ذلك  وما أعلنتم، لا يخفى عليَّ شيء من ذلك ولا من غيره، ومن يفعل تلك الموالاة  والموادة للكفار فقد انحرف عن وسط الطريق، وضلّ عن الحق، وجانَبَ الصواب.
2 - إن يظفروا بكم يُظْهِروا ما يضمرونه في قلوبهم من العداوة، ويمدّوا  أيديهم إليكم بالإيذاء والضرب، ويطلقوا ألسنتهم بالشتم والسبّ، وتمنّوا لو  تكفرون بالله وبرسوله لتكونوا مثلهم.
3 - لن تنفعكم قرابتكم، ولا أولادكم إذا واليتم الكفار من أجلهم، يوم  القيامة يفرق الله بينكم، فيدخل أهل الجنّة منكم الجنّة، وأهل النار النار،  فلا ينفع بعضكم بعضًا، والله بما تعملون بصير، لا يخفى عليه سبحانه شيء من  أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها.
4 - لقد كان لكم -أيها المؤمنون- قدوة حسنة في إبراهيم عليه السلام  والمؤمنين الذين كانوا معه، حين قالوا لقومهم الكفار: إنا بريئون منكم ومما  تعبدون من دون الله من الأصنام، كفرنا بما أنتم عليه من الدين، وظهرت  بيننا وبينكم العداوة والكراهية حتَّى تؤمنوا بالله وحده، ولا تشركوا به  أحدًا، فكان عليكم أن تتبرؤوا من قومكم الكفار مثلهم، إلا قول إبراهيم عليه  السلام لأبيه: لأطلبنّ المغفرة لك من الله، فلا تتأسوا به فيه؛ لأن هذا  كان قبل يأس إبراهيم من أبيه، فليس لمؤمن أن يطلب المغفرة لمشرك، ولست  بدافع عنك من عذاب الله شيئًا، ربنا عليك اعتمدنا في أمورنا كلها، وإليك  رجعنا تائبين، وإليك المرجع يوم القيامة.
5 - ربنا لا تُصَيِّرنا فتنة للذين كفروا بأن تسلطهم علينا فيقولوا: لو  كانوا على حق لما سُلِّطنا عليهم، واغفر لنا ربنا ذنوبنا، إنك أنت العزيز  الَّذي لا يُغْلب، الحكيم في خلقك وشرعك وقدرك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تسريب أخبار أهل الإسلام إلى الكفار كبيرة من الكبائر.
• عداوة الكفار عداوة مُتَأصِّلة لا تؤثر فيها موالاتهم.
• استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه لوعده له بذلك، فلما نهاه الله عن ذلك لموته على الكفر ترك الاستغفار له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (550)*
 ***سورة الممتحنة*** *
**- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*6  - هذه القدوة الحسنة إنما يتأسى بها من كان يرجو من الله الخير في الدنيا  والآخرة، ومن يعرض عن هذه القدوة الحسنة فإن الله غني عن عباده، لا يحتاج  إلى طاعتهم، وهو المحمود على كل حال.
7 - عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم -أيها المؤمنون- وبين الذين عاديتم من الكفار  محبة بحيث يهديهم الله للإسلام، فيكونون إخوة لكم في الدين، والله قدير  يقدر أن يقلب قلوبهم إلى الإيمان، والله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
8 - لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم بسبب إسلامكم، ولم يخرجوكم من  دياركم أن تحسنوا إليهم، وتعدلوا بينهم بأن تعطوهم ما لهم من حق عليكم، مثل  ما فعلت أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق بأمها الكافرة لما قدمت إليها بعد أن  استأذنت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ذلك، فأمرها بأن تصلها، إن الله  يحب العادلين الذين يعدلون في أنفسهم وأهليهم وما ولوا.
9 - إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم بسبب إيمانكم، وأخرجوكم من دياركم،  وأعانوا على إخراجكم؛ ينهاكم أن توالوهم، ومن يوالهم منكم فأولئك هم  الظالمون لأنفسهم بإيرادها موارد الهلاك بسبب مخالفة أمر الله.
10 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه، إذا جاءتكم المؤمنات  مهاجرات من أرض الكفر إلى أرض الإسلام فاختبروهنّ في صدق إيمانهنّ، الله  أعلم بإيمانهنّ , لا يخفى عليه شيء مما تنطوي عليه قلوبهنّ، فإن علمتموهنّ  مؤمنات بعد الاختبار بما يظهر لكم من صدقهنّ فلا تردّوهن إلى أزواجهم  الكفار، لا يحلّ للمؤمنات أن يتزوجن بالكفار، ولا يحلّ للكفار أن يتزوجوا  بالمؤمنات، وأعطوا أزواجهم ما بذلوا من مهورهنّ، ولا إثم عليكم -أيها  المؤمنون- أن تتزوجوهنّ بعد انقضاء عدتهن إذا أعطيتموهن مهورهنّ، ومن كانت  زوجته كافرة أو ارتدت عن الإسلام فلا يمسكها؛ لانقطاع نكاحهما بكفرها،  واسألوا الكفار ما بذلتم من مهور زوجاتكم المُرْتدَّات، وليسألوا هم ما  بذلوا من مهور زوجاتهم اللائي أسلمن، ذلكم المذكور -من رَدِّ المهور من  جهتكم ومن جهتهم- هو حكم الله، يحكم بينكم سبحانه بما يشاء، والله عليم  بأحوال عباده، وأعمالهم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، حكيم فيما يشرعه لعباده.
11 - وإن فُرِضَ خروجُ بعض نسائكم إلى الكفار مُرْتدَّات وطلبتم مهورهن من  الكفار ولم يعطوها، فغنمتم من الكفار فأعطوا الأزواج الذين خرجت زوجاتهم  مُرْتدَّات مثل ما بذلوا من المهور، واتقوا الله الَّذي أنتم به مؤمنون  بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في تصريف الله القلب من العداوة إلى المودة، ومن الكفر إلى الإيمان إشارة  إلى أن قلوب العباد بين إصبعين من أصابعه سبحانه، فليطلب العبد منه الثبات  على الإيمان.
• التفريق في الحكم بين الكفار المحاربين والمسالمين.
• حرمة الزواج بالكافرة غير الكتابية ابتداءً ودوامًا، وحرمة زواج المسلمة من كافر ابتداءً ودوامًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (551)
 سورة الصف 
- مَدَنيّة -


* 

*12  - يا أيها النبي، إذا جاءك النساء المؤمنات يُبايعنك -مثل ما حدث في فتح  مكة- على ألا يشركن بالله شيئًا، بل يعبدنه وحده، ولا يسرقن، ولا يزنين،  ولا يقتلن أولادهنّ جريًا وراء عادة أهل الجاهلية، ولا يُلْحِقن بأزواجهنّ  أولادهنّ من الزنى، ولا يعصينك في معروف من مثل نهيه عن النياحة والحلق وشق  الجيب-: فبايعهنّ، واطلب لهنّ المغفرة من الله لذنوبهنّ بعد مبايعتهنّ لك،  إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
ولما بدأت السورة بالتحذير من موالاة أعداء الله اختتمت بالتحذير منه تأكيدًا لما سبق، فقال تعالى:

13 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، لا تتولوا قومًا غضب  الله عليهم لا يوقنون بالآخرة، بل هم يائسون منها مثل يأسهم من رجوع موتاهم  إليهم لكفرهم بالبعث.
سورة الصف
- مدنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تحفيز المؤمنين لنصرة دين الله، والجهاد في سبيله.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - نَزَّهَ الله سبحانه وتعالى وقَدَّسه عن كل ما لا يليق به، ما في  السماوات وما في الأرض، وهو العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه  وقدره وشرعه.

2 - يا أيها الدين آمنوا بالله، لم تقولون: فعلنا شيئًا، ولم تفعلوه في  الواقع؟! كقول أحدكم: قاتلت بسيفي وضربت، وهولم يقاتل بسيفه ولم يضرب.

3 - عَظُم ذلك المبغوض عند الله وهو أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلونه، فلا يليق بالمؤمن إلا أن يكون صادقًا مع الله، يُصَدِّق عملُهُ قولَه.

4 - إن الله يحبّ المؤمنين الذين يقاتلون في سبيله ابتغاء مرضاته صفًّا بعضهم جنب بعض كأنهم بنيان متلاصق بعضه ببعض.
ولما ذكر الله القتال وامتدح المؤمنين المُتَراصِّين في القتال في سبيله،  ذكر ما كان عليه أصحاب موسى وعيسى من مخالفة رسوليهما، تحذيرًا للمؤمنين من  مخالفة نبيهم، فقال:

5 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال موسى لقومه: يا قوم، لم تؤذونني بمخالفة  أمري وأنتم تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم؟! فلما مالوا وانحرفوا عما جاءهم به  من الحق أمال الله قلوبهم عن الحق والاستقامة، والله لا يوفق للحق القوم  الخارجين عن طاعته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية مبايعة ولي الأمر على السمع والطاعة والتقوى.
• وجوب الصدق في الأفعال ومطابقتها للأقوال.
• بيَّن الله للعبد طريق الخير والشر، فإذا اختار العبد الزيغ والضلال ولم يتب فإن الله يعاقبه بزيادة زيغه وضلاله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (552)
 سورة الصف 
- مَدَنيّة -
*

*6  - واذكر -أيها الرسول- حين قال عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام: يا بني إسرائيل،  إني رسول الله بعثني إليكم مصدقًا لما نزل قبلي من التوراة، فلست بِبِدْع  من الرسل، ومبشرًا برسول يجيء من بعدي اسمه أحمد، فلما جاءهم عيسى بالحجج  الدالة على صدقه قالوا: هذا سحر واضح، فلن نتبعه.
7 - ولا أحد أشدّ ظلمًا ممن اختلق على الله الكذب حيث جعل له أندادًا  يعبدهم من دونه وهو يُدْعَى إلى الإسلام دين التوحيد الخالص لله، والله لا  يوفق القوم الظالمين لأنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي إلى ما فيه رشده وسدادهم.
8 - يريد هؤلاء المكذبون أن يطفئوا نور الله بما يصدر منهم من المقالات  الفاسدة ومن التشويه للحق، والله مكمل نوره على رغم أنوفهم بإظهار دينه في  مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وإعلاء كلمته.
9 - الله هو الَّذي بعث رسوله محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بدين الإسلام،  دين الهداية والإرشاد للخير، ودين العلم النافع والعمل الصالح؛ ليُعْلِيه  على جميع الأديان على رغم أنوف المشركين الذين يكرهون أن يُمَكَّن له في  الأرض.
10 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، هل أرشدكم وأهديكم إلى تجارة رابحة، تنقذكم من عذاب موجع؟
11 - هذه التجارة الرابحة هي أن تؤمنوا بالله وبرسوله، وتجاهدوا في سبيله  سبحانه بإنفاق أموالكم وبذل أنفسكم ابتغاء مرضاته؛ ذلك العمل المذكور خير  لكم إن كنتم تعلمون فسارعوا إليه.
12 - ورِبْح هذه التجارة هو أن يغفر الله لكم ذنوبكم، ويدخلكم جنات تجري  الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ويدخلكم مساكن طيبة في جنات إقامة لا  انتقال عنها، ذلك الجزاء المذكور هو الفوز العظيم الَّذي لا يدانيه أيّ  فوز.
13 - ومن رِبْح هذه التجارة خصلة أخرى تحبونها وهي عاجلة في الدنيا، أن  ينصركم الله على عدوّكم، وفتحٌ قريب يفتحه عليكم وهو فتح مكة وغيرها،  واخْبِر -أيها الرسول- المؤمنين بما يسرّهم من النصر في الدنيا والفوز  بالجنّة في الآخرة.
14 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، كونوا أنصار الله  بنصركم لدينه الَّذي جاء به رسولكم مثل نصرة الحَوَارِيين لما قال لهم عيسى  عليه السلام: من أنصاري إلى الله؟ فأجابوه مبادرين: نحن أنصار الله، فآمن  فريق من بني إسرائيل بعيسى عليه السلام، وكفر به فريق آخر، فايّدنا الذين  آمنوا بعيسى على الذين كفروا به، فأصبحوا غالبين عليهم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تبشير الرسالات السابقة بنبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دلالة على صدق نبوته.
• التمكين للدين سُنَّة إلهية.
• الإيمان والجهاد في سبيل الله من أسباب دخول الجنّة.
• قد يعجل الله جزاء المؤمن في الدنيا، وقد يدخره له في الآخرة لكنه لا يُضَيِّعه -سبحانه-.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (553)
 سورة الجمعة 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*سورة الجمعة
- مَدَنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان منَّة الله على هذه الأمة في تفضيلها وهدايتها بالرسول - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بعد ضلالها، والإلزام بطاعته، والتحذير من مشابهة اليهود.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يُنَزِّه الله عن كل ما لا يليق به من صفات النقص ويُقَدِّسه، جميعُ ما  في السماوات، وجميع ما في الأرض من الخلائق، هو الملك المنفرد وحده  بالملك، المُنَزَّه عن كل نقص، العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه  وشرعه وقدره.
2 - هو الَّذي أرسل في العرب الذين لا يقرؤون ولا يكتبون رسولًا من جنسهم،  يتلو عليهم آياته التي أنزلها عليه، ويطهّرهم من الكفر ومساوئ الأخلاق،  ويعلّمهم القرآن، ويعلّمهم السُّنَّة، وإنهم كانوا من قبل إرساله إليهم في  ضلال عن الحق واضح، حيث كانوا يعبدون الأصنام، ويسفكون الدماء، ويقطعون  الرحم.
3 - وبعث هذا الرسول إلى قوم آخرين من العرب وغيرهم لم يأتوا بعد، وسيأتون،  وهو العزيز الذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وشرعه وقدره.
4 - ذلك المذكور -من بعث الرسول إلى العرب وغيرهم- فضل الله يعطيه من يشاء،  والله ذو الإحسان العظيم، ومن إحسانه العظيم إرساله رسول هذه الأمة إلى  الناس كافة.
ولما ذكر الله ما امتن به من بعثة الرسول، ومن إنزال القرآن، ذكر ما كان  عليه بعض أتباع موسى عليه السلام من الإعراض عن العمل بما في التوراة؛  تحذيرًا لهذه الأمة من اتباعهم، فقال:

5 - مثل اليهود الذين كُلِّفوا القيام بما في التوراة فتركوا ما كُلِّفوا  به، كمثل الحمار يحمل الكتب الكبيرة، لا يدري ما حُمِل عليه: أهو كتبٌ أم  غيرها؟ قبح مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات الله، والله لا يوفق القوم  الظالمين لإصابة الحق.
6 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا أيها الذين بقوا على اليهودية بعد تحريفها، إن  زعمتم أنكم أولياء لله اختصكم بالولاية دون الناس فتمنّوا الموت؛ ليعجّل  لكم ما اختصكم به -حسب زعمكم- من الكرامة إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أنكم  أولياء الله من دون الناس.
7 - ولا يتمنون الموت أبدًا، بل يتمنون الخلود في الدنيا بسبب ما عملوه من  الكفر والمعاصي والظلم، وتحريف التوراة وتبديلها، والله عليم بالظالمين، لا  يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء، وسيجازيهم عليها.
8 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء اليهود: إن الموت الَّذي تهربون منه ملاقيكم  لا محالة إن عاجلًا أو آجلًا، ثم ترجعون يوم القيامة إلى الله عالم ما غاب  وما حضر، لا يخفى عليه شيء منهما، فيخبركم بما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا،  ويجازيكم عليه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عظم منة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على البشرية عامة وعلى العرب خصوصًا، حيث كانوا في جاهلية وضياع.
• الهداية فضل من الله وحده، تطلب منه وتستجلب بطاعته.
• تكذيب دعوى اليهود أنهم أولياء الله؛ بتحدّيهم أن يتمنوا الموت إن كانوا صادقين في دعواهم لأن الولي يشتاق لحبيبه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (554)
 سورة المنافقون 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*9  - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، إذا نادى المؤذن للصلاة  من يوم الجمعة بعد صعود الخطيب على المنبر، فاسعوا إلى المساجد لحضور  الخطبة والصلاة، واتركوا البيع؛ لئلا يشغلكم عن الطاعة، ذلك المأمور به من  السعي وترك البيع بعد الأذان لصلاة الجمعة خير لكم -أيها المؤمنون- إن كنتم  تعلمون ذلك، فامتثلوا ما أمركم الله به.
10 - فإذا أنهيتم صلاة الجمعة فانتشروا في الأرض بحثًا عن الكسب الحلال،  وعن قضاء حاجاتكم، واطلبوا من فضل الله عن طريق الكسب الحلال والربح  الحلال، واذكروا الله في أثناء بحثكم عن الرزق ذكرًا كثيرًا، ولا يُنْسِكم  بحثكم عن الرزق ذكر الله؛ رجاء الفوز بما تحبونه، والنجاة مما ترهبونه.
11 - وإذا عاين بعض المسلمين تجارة أو لهوًا تفرقوا خارجين إليها، وتركوك  -أيها الرسول- قائمًا على المنبر، قل -أيها الرسول-: ما عند الله من الجزاء  على العمل الصالح خير من التجارة واللهو الذي خرجتم إليه، والله خير  الرازقين.
سورة المنافقون
- مَدَنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
كشف المنافقين وصفاتهم وبيان موقفهم من الإسلام وأهله، تحذيرًا منهم ومن التشبه بهم.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا حضر مجلسك -أيها الرسول- المنافقون الذين يُظْهِرون الإسلام،  ويُضْمِرون الكفر، قالوا: نشهد إنك لرسول الله حقًّا، والله يعلم إنك  لرسوله حقًّا، والله يشهد أن المنافقين لكاذبون فيما يدّعون أنهم يشهدون من  صميم قلوبهم أنك رسوله.

2 - جعلوا أيمانهم التي يحلفونها على دعواهم الإيمان، سترةً ووقاية لهم من  القتل والأسر، وصرفوا الناس عن الإيمان بما يبثونه من التشكيك والإرجاف  إنهم قبح ما كانوا يعملون من النفاق والأيمان الكاذبة.
3 - ذلك بسبب أنهم آمنوا نفاقًا، ولم يصل الإيمان إلى قلوبهم، ثم كفروا  بالله سرًّا، فختم على قلوبهم بسبب كفرهم فلا يدخلها إيمان، فهم بسبب ذلك  الختم لا يفقهون ما فيه صلاحهم ورشدهم.
4 - وإذا رأيتهم -أيها الناظر- تعجبك هيئاتهم وأشكالهم؛ لما هم فيه من  النضارة والنعيم، وإن يتكلموا تسمع لكلامهم لما فيه من البلاغة، كأنهم في  مجلسك -أيها الرسول- خُشب مُسَنَّدة، لا يفهمون شيئًا ولا يعونه، يظنون كل  صوت يستهدفهم لما فيهم من الجبن، هم العدوّ حقًّا، فاحذرهم -أيها الرسول-  أن يفشوا لك سرًّا أو يكيدوا لك مكيدة، لعنهم الله، كيف يُصْرَفون عن  الإيمان مع وضوح دلائله، وجلاء براهينه؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب السعي إلى الجمعة بعد النداء وحرمة ما سواه من الدنيا إلا لعذر.
• تخصيص سورة للمنافقين فيه تنبيه على خطورتهم وخفاء أمرهم.
• العبرة بصلاح الباطن لا بجمال الظاهر ولا حسن المنطق.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (555)
 سورة المنافقون 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*5  - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المنافقين: تعالوا إلى رسول الله معتذرين عما بدر منكم،  يطلب لكم من الله المغفرة لذنوبكم، عطفوا رؤوسهم استهزاءً وسخرية، ورأيتهم  يُعْرِضون عما أُمِرُوا به، وهم مستكبرون عن قبول الحق والإذعان له.
6 - يستوي طلبُك -أيها الرسول- المغفرة لذنوبهم وعدم طلبك المغفرة لهم، لن  يغفر الله لهم ذنوبهم، إن الله لا يوفق القوم الخارجين عن طاعته،  المُصِرِّين على معصيته.
7 - هم الذين يقولون: لا تنفقوا أموالكم على من عند رسول الله من الفقراء  والأعراب حول المدينة حتَّى يتفرقوا عنه، ولله وحده خزائن السماوات، وخزائن  الأرض، يرزقها من يشاء من عباده، ولكنّ المنافقين لا يعلمون أن خزائن  الرزق بيده سبحانه.
8 - يقول رأسهم عبد الله بن أُبيّ: لئن عدنا إلى المدينة ليُخْرجنّ الأعز  -وهم أنا وقومي- منها الأذلّ؛ وَهم محمد وأصحابه، ولله وحده العزة ولرسوله  وللمؤمنين، وليست لعبد الله بن أُبيّ وأصحابه، ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون أن  العزة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين.
ولما بيّن الله حرص المنافقين على البخل
بالإنفاق للصد عن سبيل الله حذّر المؤمنين من ذلك، وأمرهم بالإنفاق في سبيله، فقال:

9 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، لا تشغلكم أموالكم ولا  أولادكم عن الصلاة أو غيرها من فرائض الإسلام، ومن شغلته أمواله وأولاده  عما أوجبه الله عليه من الصلاة وغيرها، فأولئك هم الخاسرون حقًّا الذين  خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة.
10 - وأنفقوا مما رزقكم الله من الأموال من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم الموت، فيقول  لربه: ربّ هلَّا أخرتني إلى مدّة يسيرة، فاتصدّق من مالي في سبيل الله،  وأكن من عباد الله الصالحين الذين صلحت أعمالهم.
11 - ولن يؤخر الله سبحانه نفسًا إذا حضر أجلها وانقضى عمرها، والله خبير  بما تعملون، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالكم، وسيجازيكم عليها، إن خيرًا فخير،  بيان شرًّا فشر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الإعراض عن النصح والتكبر من صفات المنافقين.
• من وسائل أعداء الدين الحصار الاقتصادي للمسلمين.
• خطر الأموال والأولاد إذا شغلت عن ذكر الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (556)
 سورة التغابن 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*سورة التغابن
- مَدَينة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر غبن الكافرين وخسارتهم يوم القيامة، تحذيرًا من الكفر وأهله.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يُنَزِّه الله ويُقَدِّسه عما لا يليق به من صفات النقص، كل ما في  السماوات وما في الأرض من الخلائق، له وحده الملك، فلا مَلِكَ غيره، وله  الثناء الحسن، وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.
2 - هو الَّذي خلقكم -أيها الناس- فمنكم كافر به ومصيره النار، ومنكم مؤمن  به ومصيره الجنّة، والله بما تعملون بصير، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء،  وسيجازيكم عليها.
3 - خلق السماوات وخلق الأرض بالحق، ولم يخلقهما عبثًا، وصوّركم -أيها  الناس- فأحسن صوركم مِنَّة منه وتفضلًا، ولو شاء لجعلها قبيحة، وإليه وحده  الرجوع يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم على أعمالكم، إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًّا فشر.
4 - يعلم ما في السماوات ويعلم ما في الأرض، ويعلم ما تخفون من الأعمال  ويعلم ما تعلنونه، والله عليم بما في الصدور من خير أو شر، لا يخفى عليه من  ذلك شيء.
5 - ألم يأتكم -أيها المشركون- خبر الأمم المكذِّبة من قبلكم؛ مثل قوم نوح  وعاد وثمود وغيرهم، فذاقوا عقاب ما كانوا عليه من الكفر في الدنيا، ولهم في  الآخرة عذاب موجع؟! بلى، قد أتاكم ذلك، فاعتبروا بما آل إليه أمرهم؛  فتوبوا إلى الله قبل أن يحل بكم ما حلّ بهم.
6 - ذلك العذاب الَّذي أصابهم إنما أصابهم بسبب أنَّه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم من  عند الله بالحجج الواضحة والبراهين الجلية، فقالوا مستنكرين أن تكون الرسل  من جنس البشر: أبشر يرشدوننا إلى الحق؟! فكفروا وأعرضوا عن الإيمان بهم،  فلم يضرّوا الله شيئًا، واستغنى الله عن إيمانهم وطاعتهم؛ لأن طاعتهم لا  تزيده شيئًا، والله غني لا يفتقر إلى عباده، محمود في أقواله وأفعاله.
7 - زعم الذين كفروا بالله أن الله لن يبعثهم أحياءً بعد موتهم، قل -أيها  الرسول- لهؤلاء المنكرين للبعث: بلى وربي لتُبْعَثُنّ يوم القيامة، ثم  لتُخْبَرُنّ بما عملتم في الدنيا، وذلك البعث على الله سهل؛ فقد خلفكم أول  مرّة، فهو قادر على بعثكم بعد موتكم أحياء للحساب والجزاء.
8 - فآمنوا -أيها الناس- بالله، وآمنوا برسوله، وآمنوا بالقرآن الَّذي  أنزلناه على رسولنا، والله بما تعملون خبير، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء،  وسيجازيكم عليها.
9 - واذكر -أيها الرسول- يوم يجمعكم الله ليوم القيامة ليجازيكم على  أعمالكم، ذلك اليوم الَّذي يظهر فيه خسارة الكفار ونقصهم، حيث يرث المؤمنون  منازل أهل النار في الجنّة، ويرث أهل النار منازل أهل الجنّة في النار،  ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل عملًا صالحًا يكفِّرِ الله عنه سيئاته، ويدخله جنات  تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار ماكثين فيها أبدًا، لا يخرجون منها،  وَلا ينقطع عنهم نعيمها، ذلك الَّذي نالوه هو الفوز العظيم الَّذي لا  يدانيه فوز.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• من قضاء الله انقسام الناس إلى أشقياء وسعداء.
• من الوسائل المعينة على العمل الصالح تذكر خسارة الناس يوم القيامة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (557)
 سورة التغابن 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*10 - والذين كفروا بالله، وكذبوا بآياتنا التي أنزلناها على رسولنا، أولئك أصحاب النار ماكثين فيها أبدًا، وقبح المصير مصيرهم.
11 - ما أصابت أحدًا مصيبة في نفسه أو ماله أو ولده إلا بقضاء الله وتدره،  ومن يؤمن بالله وقضائه وقدره يوفق الله قلبه بالتسليم لأمره والرضا بقضائه،  والله بكل شيء عليم، لا يخفى عليه شيء.
12 - وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول، فإن أعرضتم عما جاءكم به رسوله فإثم ذلك  الإعراض عليكم، وليس على رسولنا الا تبليغ ما أمرناه بتبليغه، وقد بلغكم  ما أُمِر بتبليغه.
13 - الله هو المعبود بحق، لا معبود بحق غيره، وعلى الله وحده فليعتمد المؤمنون في جميع أمورهم.
14 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، إن من أزواجكم  وأولادكم عدوًّا لكم؛ لكونهم يشغلونكم عن ذكر الله والجهاد في سبيله،  ويثبطونكم، فأحذروهم أن يؤثِّروا فيكم، وإن تتجاوزوا عن زلاتهم وتعرضوا  عنها وتستروها عليهم، فإن الله يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويرحمكم، والجزاء من جنس  العمل.
15 - إنما أموالكم وأولادكم ابتلاء واختبار لكم، فقد يحملونكم على كسب  الحرام، وترك طاعة الله، والله عنده ثواب عظيم لمن آثر طاعته على طاعة  الأولاد، وعلى الانشغال بالمال، وهذا الجزاء العظيم هو الجنّة.
16 - فاتقوا الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ما استطعتم إلى طاعته  سبيلًا، واسمعوا وأطيعوا الله ورسوله، وابذلوا أموالكم التي رزقكم الله  إياها في وجوه الخير، ومن يَقِهِ الله حرص نفسه فأولئك هم الفائزون بما  يطلبونه، والناجون مما يرهبونه.
17 - إن تقرضوا الله قرضًا حسنًا؛ بأن تبذلوا من أموالكم في سبيله، يُضاعف  لكم الأجر بجعل الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبع مئة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة،  ويتجاوز لكم عن ذنوبكم، والله شكور يعطي على العمل القليل الأجر الكثير،  حليم لا يعاجل بالعقوبة.
18 - الله سبحانه عالم ما غاب، وعالم ما حضر، لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء، العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، الحكيم في خلقه وشرعه وقدره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مهمة الرسل التبليغ عن الله، الهداية فهي بيد الله.
• الإيمان بالقدر سبب للطمأنينة والهداية.
• التكليف في حدود المقدور للمكلَّف.
• مضاعفة الثواب للمنفق في سبيل الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (558)
 سورة الطلاق 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*سورة الطلاق
- مَدَنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تعظيم أمر الطلاق وحدوده، وبيان عاقبة التقوى والتعدي على حدود الله.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها النبي، إذا أردت أنت أو أراد أحد من أمتك طلاق زوجته فليطلقها  لأول عِدَّتها؛ بأن يكون الطلاق في طُهْر لم يجامعها فيه، واحفظوا  العِدَّة، لتتمكنوا من مراجعة زوجاتكم فيها إن أردتم مراجعتهنّ، واتقوا  الله ربكم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، تُخْرِجوا مطلقاتكم من البيوت  التي يسكنّ فيها، ولا يخرجن بأنفسهنّ، حتَّى تنقضي عدتهنّ؛ إلا أن يأتين  بفاحشة ظاهرة مثل الزنى، وتلك الأحكام هي حدود الله التي حدّ لعباده، ومن  يتجاوز حدود الله فقد ظلم نفسه حيث أوردها موارد الهلاك بسبب عصيانه لربه،  لا تعلم -أيها المطلّق- لعلّ الله يحدث بعد ذلك الرغبة في قلب الزوج فيراجع  زوجته.
2 - فإذا قاربن انقضاء عِدَّتهنّ فراجعوهنّ عن رغبة وحسن معاشرة، أو اتركوا  مراجعتهن حتَّى تنقضي عدتهن، فيملكْن أمر أنفسهنّ، مع إعطائهنّ ما لهن من  حقوق، وإذا أردتم مراجعتهن أو مفارقتهن فأشهدوا عدلين منكم حسمًا للنزاع،  وائتوا -أيها الشهود- بالشهادة مبتغين وجه الله؛ ذلك المذكور من الأحكام  يُذَكَّر به من كان يؤمن بالله، ويؤمن بيوم القيامة؛ لأنه هو الَّذي ينتفع  بالتذكير والموعظة، ومن يتّق الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، يجعل  الله له مخرجًا من كل ما يقع فيه من الضيق والحرج.
3 - ويرزقه من حيث لا يخطر له على بال، ولا يكون في حسبانه، ومن يعتمد على  الله في أموره فهو كافيه، إن الله منفذ أمره، لا يعجز عن شيء، ولا يفوته  شيء، قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرًا ينتهي إليه، فللشدة قدر، وللرخاء قدر، فلا  يدوم أحدهما على الإنسان.
4 - والمطلقات اللائي يئسن من أن يحضن لكبر سنّهن، إن شككتم في كيفية  عِدَّتهن فعِدَّتهن ثلاثة أشهر، واللائي لم يبلغن سنّ الحيض لصغرهن  فعِدَّتهن ثلاثة أشهر كذلك، والحوامل من النساء نهاية عدَّتهن من طلاق أو  وفاة: إذا وضعن حملهنّ، ومن يتّق الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه،  يُيَسِّر الله له أموره، ويسهل له كل عسير.
5 - ذلك المذكور من أحكام الطلاق والرجعة والعِدَّة حكم الله أنزله إليكم  -أيها المؤمنون- لتعملوا به، ومن يتّق الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه  يمح عنه سيئاته التي ارتكبها، ويعطه أجرًا عظيمًا في الآخرة، وهو دخول  الجنّة، والحصول على النعيم الَّذي لا ينفد.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خطاب لأمته ما لم تثبت له الخصوصية.
• وجوب السكنى والنفقة للمطلقة الرجعية.
• النَّدْب إلى الإشهاد حسمًا لمادة الخلاف.
• كثرة فوائد التقوى وعظمها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (559)
 سورة الطلاق 
- مَدَنيّة -


*
*ولما بيّن الله حكم الطلاق والرجعة بيّن حكم النفقة والسكنى، فقال:

6 - أسكنوهنّ -أيها الأزواج- من حيث سكنتم من وسعكم، فلا يكلفكم الله غيره،  ولا تُدْخِلوا عليهن الضرر في النفقة والسكن ولا في غيرهما رجاء التضييق  عليهنّ، وإن كانت المطلقات حوامل فأنفقوا عليهنّ حتَّى يضعن حملهنّ، فإن  أرضعن لكم أولادكم فأعطوهنّ أجر إرضاعهنّ، وتراجعوا في شأن الأجرة  بالمعروف، فإنْ بَخِلَ الزوجُ بما تريده الزوجة من أجرة، وشحّت هي فلم ترض  إلا بما تريده؛ فليستأجر الأب مرضعة أخرى تُرْضِع له ولده.
7 - لينفق من كان له سعة في المال على مطلقته وعلى ولده من سعته، ومن  ضُيِّق عليه رزقه فلينفق مما أعطاه الله منه، لا يكلف الله نفسًا إلا ما  أعطاها، فلا يكلفها فوقه، ولا فوق ما تطيقه، سيجعل الله بعد ضيق حال وشدتها  سعة وغنى.
ولما ذكر الله جملة من الأوامر حذّر من الإعراض عن تلك الأوامر، وبيّن أن عاقبته سيئة، فقال:

8 - وما أكثر القرى التي لمَّا عصت أمر ربها سبحانه وأمر رسله عليه السلام،  حاسبناها حسابًا عسيرًا على أعمالها السيئة، وعذبناها عذابًا فظيعًا في  الدنيا والآخرة.
9 - فذاقت عقوبة أعمالها السيئة، وكان نهايتها خسارًا في الدنيا، وخسارًا في الآخرة.
10 - هيّأ الله لهم عذابًا قويًّا، فاتقوا الله -يا أصحاب العقول الذين  آمنوا بالله وآمنوا برسوله- بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، حتَّى لا يحل  بكم ما حلّ بهم، قد أنزل الله إليكم ذكرًا يذكركم سوء عاقبة معصيته، وحسن  مآل طاعته.
11 - هذا الذكر هو رسول منه يتلو عليكم آيات الله مبينات لا لبس فيها؛ رجاء  أن يُخْرِج الذين آمنوا بالله وصدقوا رسوله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات من  ظلمات الضلال إلى نور الهداية، ومن يؤمن بالله، ويعمل عملًا صالحًا، يدخله  الله جنات تجري من تحت قصورها وأشجارها الأنهار ماكثين فيها أبدًا، قد أحسن  الله له رزقًا حيث أدخله جنة لا ينقطع نعيمها.
12 - الله هو الَّذي خلق سبع سماوات، وخلق سبع أرضين مثل خلقه سبع سماوات،  يتنزل أمر الله الكوني والشرعي بينهنّ؛ رجاء أن تعلموا أن الله على كل شيء  قدير، لا يعجزه شيء، وأنه سبحانه أحاط بكل شيء علمًا، فلا يخفى عليه شيء في  السماوات ولا في الأرض.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عدم وجوب الإرضاع على الحامل إذا طلقت.
• التكليف لا يكون إلا بالمستطاع.
• الإيمان بقدرة الله وإحاطة علمه بكل شيء سبب للرضا وسكينة القلب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (560)
 سورة التحريم 
- مَدَنيّة -


* 
*سورة التحريم
- مَدَنية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تربية البيت النبوي؛ ليكون أسوة للأسرة والمجتمع.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها الرسول، لم تُحَرِّم ما أباح الله لك؛ من الاستمتاع بجاريتك  مارية، تبتغي بذلك إرضاء زوجاتك لما غِرْن منها، والله غفور لك، رحيم بك؟!
2 - قد شرع الله لكم تحليل أيمانكم بالكفارة إن وجدتم خيرًا منها أو حنثتم  فيها، والله ناصركم، وهو العليم بأحوالكم وما يصلح لكم، الحكيم في شرعه  وقدره.
3 - واذكر حين خصَّ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حفصة بخبرٍ، وكان منه  أنَّه لن يقرب زوجته مارية، فلما أخبرت حفصةُ عائشة بالخبر وأعلم الله نبيه  عن إفشاء سره عاتب حفصة فذكر لها بعضًا مما ذكرت وسكت عن بعض، فسألته: من  أخبرك هذا؟ قال: أخبرني العليم بكل شيء الخبير بكل خفي.
4 - حقٌّ عليكما أن تتوبا؛ لأن قلوبكما قد مالت إلى محبة ما كرهه رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من اجتناب جاريته وتحريمها على نفسه، وإن تصرَّا  على العود على تأليبكما عليه، فإن الله هو وليه وناصره، وكذا جبريل وخيار  المؤمنين أولياؤه ونصراؤه. والملائكة بعد نصرة الله له أعوان له ونصراء على  من يؤذيه.
5 - عسى ربه سبحانه إن طلّقكن نبيه أن يبدله أزواجًا خيرًا منكنّ، منقادات  لأمره، مؤمنات به وبرسوله، مطيعات لله، تائبات من ذنوبهن، عابدات لربهن،  صائمات، ثَيِّبات، وأبكارًا لم يدخل بهنّ غيره، لكنه لم يطلقهن.
6 - يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، اجعلوا لأنفسكم  ولأهليكم وقاية من نار عظيمة توقَد بالناس وبالحجارة، على هذه النار ملائكة  غِلاظ على من يدخلها شِدَاد، لا يعصون أمر الله إذا أمرهم، ويفعلون ما  يأمرهم به دون تراخٍ ولا توانٍ.
7 - ويقال للكافرين يوم القيامة: يا أيها الذين كفروا بالله، لا تعتذروا  اليوم مما كنتم عليه من الكفر والمعاصي، فلن تُقْبَل أعذاركم، إنما تجزون  في هذا اليوم ما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا من الكفر بالله وتكذيب رسله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشروعية الكَفَّارة عن اليمين.
• بيان منزلة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند ربه ودفاعه عنه.
• من كرم المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع زوجاته أنَّه كان لا يستقصي في العتاب فكان يعرض عن بعض الأخطاء إبقاءً للمودة.
• مسؤولية المؤمن عن نفسه وعن أهله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (561)
 سورة التحريم 
- مَدَنيّة -

* 

*8  - يا أيها الدين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما شرعه لهم، توبوا إلى الله من  ذنوبكم توبة صادقة، عسى ربكم أن يمحو عنكم سيئاتكم، ويدخلكم جنات تجري من  بحت قصورها الأنهار يوم القيامة، يوم لا يُذِلُّ الله النبي ولا يُذِلُّ  الذين آمنوا معه بإدخالهم النار، نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم على  الصراط، يقولون: يا ربنا كمل لنا نورنا، حتَّى ندخل الجنّة، فلا نكون مثل  المنافقين الذين ينطفئ نورهم على الصراط، واغفر لنا ذنوبنا، إنك على كل شيء  قدير، فلا تعجز عن إكمال نورنا والتجاوز عن ذنوبنا.
9 - يا أيها الرسول، جاهد الكفار بالسيف، والمنافقين باللسان وإقامة  الحدود، واشتدّ عليهم حتَّى يهابوك، ومأواهم الَّذي يأوون إليه يوم القيامة  هو جهنم، وساء المصير مصيرهم الَّذي يرجعون إليه.
10 - ضرب الله مثلًا للذين كفروا بالله وبرسله -أن علاقتهم بالمؤمنين لا  تنفع بحال- امرأتَي نبيَّيْنِ من أنبياء الله: نوح ولوط عليه السلام، فقد  كانتا زوجتين لعبدين صالحين، فخانتا زوجيهما؛ بما كانتا عليه من الصد عن  سبيل الله، ومناصرة أهل الكفر من قومهما، فلم ينفعهما كونهما زوجتين لهذين  العبدين الصالحين، وقيل لهما: ادخلا النار من جملة الداخلين فيها من الكفار  والفساق.
11 - وضرب الله مثلًا للذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله أن صلتهم بالكافرين لا  تضرّهم، ولا تؤثر فيهم ما داموا مستقيمين على الحق بحال امرأة فرعون حين  قالت: يا رب، ابنِ لي بيتًا عندك في الجنّة، وسلّمني من جبروت فرعون  وسلطانه، ومن أعماله السيئة، وسلّمني من القوم الظالمين لأنفسهم بمتابعتهم  له في طغيانه وظلمه.
12 - وضرب الله مثلًا للذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله، بحال مريم ابنة عمران التي  حفظت فرجها من الزنى، فأمر الله جبريل أن ينفخ فيه، فحملت بقدرة الله  بعيسى بن مريم من غير أب، وصدّقت بشرائع الله، وبكتبه المنزلة على رسله،  وكانت من المطيعين لله بامتثال أوامره والكفّ عن نواهيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التوبة النصوح سبب لكل خير.
• في اقتران جهاد العلم والحجة وجهاد السيف دلالة على أهميتهما وأنه لا غنى عن أحدهما.
• القرابة بسبب أو نسب لا تنفع صاحبها يوم القيامة إذا فرّق بينهما الدين.
• العفاف والبعد عن الريبة من صفات المؤمنات الصالحات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (562)
 سورة الملك 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*سورة الملك
- مَكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار كمال ملك الله وقدرته؛ بعثًا على خشيته، وتحذيرًا من عقابه.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - تعاظم وكثر خير الله الَّذي بيده وحده الملك، وهو على كل شيء قدير، لا يعجزه شيء.
2 - الَّذي خلق الموت وخلق الحياة ليختبركم -أيها الناس- أيكم أحسن عملًا،  وهو العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، الغفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده.
3 - الَّذي خلق سبع سماوات، كل سماء طبقة فوق ما قبلها دون تماسّ بين سماء  وسماء. لا تشاهد -أيها الرائي- فيما خلق الله أي تفاوت أو عدم تناسب. فارجع  البصر هل ترى من تَشَقُّق أو تَصَدُّع؟! لن ترى ذلك، وإنما ترى خلقًا  محكمًا متقنًا.
4 - ثم ارجع البصر مرّة بعد مرّة يرجع إليك بصرك ذليلًا دون أن يرى عيبًا أو خللًا في خلق السماء، وهو كَلِيل منقطع عن النظر.
5 - ولقد زيّنا أقرب سماءٍ إلى الأرض بنجومٍ مضيئة، وجعلنا تلك النجوم  شُهُبًا تُرْجَم بها الشياطين التي تسترق السمع فتحرقهم، وهيَّأنا لهم في  الآخرة النار المُسْتَعِرة.
6 - وللذين كفروا بربهم يوم القيامة عذاب النار المتقدة، وساء المرجع الَّذي يرجعون إليه.
7 - إذا طُرحوا في النار سمعوا صوتًا قبيحًا شديدًا، وهي تغلي مثل غليان المِرْجَل.
8 - يكاد ينفصل بعضها عن بعض ويتميّز؛ من شدة غضبها على من يدخل فيها، كلما  رُمِيَت فيها دفعة من أصحابها الكفار سألتهم الملائكة الموكلون بها سؤال  تقريع: ألم يأتكم في الدنيا رسول يخوّفكم من عذاب الله؟!
9 - وقال الكفار: بلى، قد جاءنا رسول يخوّفنا من عذاب الله فكذبناه، وقلنا  له: ما نزّل الله من وحي، لستم - أيها الرسل- إلا في ضلال عظيم عن الحقّ.
10 - وقال الكفار: لو كُنَّا نسمع سماعًا يُنْتَفع به، أو نعقل عقل من يميز  الحق من الباطل، ما كنا في جملة أصحاب النار، بل كُنَّا نؤمن بالرسل،  ونصدق بما جاؤوا به، ونكون من أصحاب الجنّة.
11 - فأقرّوا على أنفسهم بالكفر والتكذيب فاستحقوا النار، فبُعْدًا لأصحاب النار.
ولما ذكر الله صفات أهل الكفر وجزاءهم، عقّبها بذكر صفات أهل الإيمان وجزائهم، فقال:

12 - إن الذين بخافون الله في خلواتهم، لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم، ولهم ثواب عظيم وهو الجنّة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• في معرفة الحكمة من خلق الموت والحياة وجوب المبادرة للعمل الصالح قبل الموت.
• حَنَقُ جهنم على الكفار وغيظها غيرةً لله سبحانه.
• سبق الجن الإنس في ارتياد الفضاء وكل من تعدى حده منهم، فإنه سيناله الرصد بعقاب.
• طاعة الله وخشيته في الخلوات من أسباب المغفرة ودخول الجنّة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (563)
 سورة الملك 
**- مَكيّة -

*
*13 - وأخفوا -أيها الناس- كلامكم أو أعلنوه، فالله يعلمه، إنه سبحانه عليم بما في قلوب عباده، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك.
14 - ألا يعلم الَّذي خلق الخلائق كلها السرّ وما هو أخفى من السرّ؟! وهو اللطيف بعباده، الخبير بأمورهم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء.
15 - هو الَّذي جعل لكم الأرض سهلة ليّنة للسكن عليها، فسيروا في جوانبها  وأطرافها، وكلوا من رزقه الَّذي أعدّ لكم فيها، وإليه وحده بعثكم للحساب  والجزاء.
16 - أأمنتم الله الذي السماء أن يشق الأرض من تحتكم كما شقها من تحت قارون  بعد أن كانت سهلة مذللة للسكن عليها، فإذا هي تضطرب بكم بعد استقرارها؟!
17 - أم أمنتم الله الَّذي في السماء أن يبعث عليكم حجارة من السماء مثل ما  بعثها على قوم لوط؟! فستعلمون حين تُعَاينون عقابي إنذاري لكم، لكنكم لن  تنتفعوا به بعد معاينة العذاب.
18 - ولقد كذّبت الأمم التي سبقت هؤلاء المشركين، فنزل عليهم عذاب الله لما  أصرّوا على كفرهم وتكذيبهم، فكيف كان إنكاري عليهم؟! لقد كان إنكارًا  شديدًا.
19 - أَوَلم يشاهد هؤلاء المكذبون الطير فوقهم مُصْطفًّا بعضها جنب بعض، ما  يمسكهنّ أن يقعن علي الأرض إلا الله، إنه بكل شيء بصير، لا يخفى عليه منه  شيء.
20 - لا جند لكم -أيها الكفار- يمنعكم من عذاب الله إن أراد أن يعذبكم، ليس الكافرون إلا مخدوعين، خدعهم الشيطان فاغترّوا به.
21 - ولا أحد يرزقكم إن منع الله رزقه أن يصل إليكم، بل الحاصل أن الكفار تمادوا في العناد والاستكبار، والامتناع عن الحق.
22 - أفمن يمشي واقعًا على وجهه؛ مُنْكَبًّا عليه -وهو المشرك- أهدى، أم المؤمن الَّذي يمشي مستقيمًا على طريق مستقيم؟!
23 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: الله هو الَّذي خلقكم،  وجعل لكم أسماعًا تسمعون بها، وأبصارًا تبصرون بها، وقلوبًا تعقلون بها،  قليلًا ما تشكرونه على نعمه التي أنعم بها عليكم.
24 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين: الله هو الَّذي بثكم في  الأرض ونشركم فيها، لا أصنامكم التي لا تخلق شيئًا، وإليه وحده يوم القيامة  تُجْمعون للحساب والجزاء، لا إلى أصنامكم، فخافوه واعبدوه وحده.
25 - ويقول المكذبون بالبعث استبعادًا للبعث: متى هذا الوعد الَّذي تعدنا  -يا محمد- أنت وأصحابك إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم أنَّه آتٍ؟!
26 - قل -أيها الرسول-: إنما علم الساعة عند الله، لا يعلم متى تقع إلا هو، وإنما أنا منذر واضحٌ في نذارتي لكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اطلاع الله على ما تخفيه صدور عباده.
• الكفر والمعاصي من أسباب حصول عذاب الله في الدنيا والآخرة.
• الكفر بالله ظلمة وحيرة، والإيمان به نور وهداية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (564)
 سورة القلم 
**- مَكيّة -

*

*27  - فلما حل بهم الوعد وعاينوا العذاب قريبًا منهم وذلك يوم القيامة تغيرت  وجوه الذين كفروا بالله فاسودّت، ويقال لهم: هذا الَّذي كنتم تطلبونه في  الدنيا وتستعجلونه.
28 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المكذبين مسِتنكرًا عليهم: أخبروني  إن توفّاني الله، وتوفَّى من معي من المؤمنين، فمن ينجّي الكافرين من عذاب  مؤلم؟! لن ينجيهم منه أحد.
29 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: هو الرحمن الَّذي يدعوكم إلى  عبادته آمنّا به، وعليه وحده اعتمدنا في أمورنا، فستعلمون -لا محالة- من هو  في ضلال واضح ممن هو على صراط مستقيم.
30 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: أخبروني إن أصبح ماؤكم الَّذي  تشربون منه غائرًا في الأرض لا تستطيعون الوصول إليه، من يأتيكم بماء كثيرٍ  جارٍ؟! لا أحد غير الله.
سورة القلم
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار علم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وخُلُقه، تأييدًا له بعد تطاول المشركين عليه.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - {ن} تقدم الكلام على نظائرها في بداية سورة البقرة. أقسم الله بالقلم وأقسم بما يكتبه الناس بأقلامهم.
2 - ما أنت -أيها الرسول- بما أنعم الله عليك به من النبوّة مجنونًا، بل أنت بريء من الجنون الَّذي رماك به المشركون.

3 - إنّ لك لثوابًا على ما تعانيه من حمل الرسالة إلى الناس غير مقطوع، ولا منّة به لأحد عليك.

4 - وإنك لعلى الخلق العظيم الَّذي جاء به القرآن، فأنت مُتَخَلِّق بما فيه على أكمل وجه.
5 - فستبصر أنت، ويبصر هؤلاء المكذبون.
6 - عندما ينكشف الحق يتضح بأيكم الجنون؟!
7 - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- يعلم من انحرف عن سبيله، وهو أعلم بالمهتدين إليها، فيعلم أنهم من ضلّوا عنها، وأنك من اهتديت إليها.

8 - فلا تطع -أيها الرسول- المكذبين بما جئت به.

9 - تمنّوا لو لَايَنْتَهم ولَاطَفْتَهم على حساب الدين، فيلينون لك ويلاطفونك.

10 - ولا تطع كل كثير الحلف بالباطل، حقير.
11 - كثير الاغتياب للناس، كثير المشي بالنميمة بينهم؛ ليفرق بينهم.
12 - كثير المنع للخير، معتدٍ على الناس في أموالهم وأعراضهم وأنفسهم، كثير الآثام والمعاصي.
13 - غليظ جافٍ، دَعِي في قومه لصِيق.
14 - لأجل أنّه كان صاحب مال وأولاد تكبّر عن الإيمان بالله ورسوله.
15 - إذا تُقْرأ عليه آياتنا قال: هذه ما يُسَطَّر من خرافات الأولين.
16 - سنضع علامة على أنفه تَشِينه وتلازمه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• اتصاف الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأخلاق القرآن.
• صفات الكفار صفات ذميمة يجب على المؤمن الابتعاد عنها، وعن طاعة أهلها.
• من أكثر الحلف هان على الرحمن، ونزلت مرتبته عند الناس.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (565)
 سورة القلم 
**- مَكيّة -

* 

*17  - إنا اختبرنا هؤلاء المشركين بالقحط والجوع، كما اختبرنا أصحاب الحديقة  حين حلفوا ليقطعن ثمارها وقت الصباح مسارعين حتَّى لا يطعم منها مسكين.
18 - ولم يستثنوا في يمينهم بقولهم: (إن شاء الله).
19 - فأرسل الله إليها نارًا، فأكلتها وأصحابها نيام لا يستطيعون دفع النار عنها.
20 - فأصبحت سوداء كالليل المظلم.
21 - فنادى بعضهم بعضًا وقت الصباح.
22 - قائلين: اخرجوا مُبَكِّرين على حرثكم قبل مجيء الفقراء إن كنتم قاطعين ثماره.
23 - فساروا إلى حرثهم، مسرعين يحدِّث بعضهم بعضًا بصوت منخفض.
24 - يقول بعضهم لبعض: لا يدخلنّ الحديقة عليكم اليوم مسكين.
25 - وساروا أول الصباح وهم على منع ثمارهم عازمين.
26 - فلما شاهدوها محترقة قال بعضهم لبعض: لقد ضللنا طريقها.
27 - بل نحن ممنوعون من جني ثمارها بما حصل منا من عزم على منع المساكين منها.
28 - قال أفضلهم: ألم أقل لكم حين عزمتم على ما عزمتم عليه من حرمان الفقراء منها: هلَّا تسبحون الله، وتتوبون إليه؟!
29 - قالوا: سبحان ربنا، إنا كنا ظالمين لأنفسنا حين عزمنا على منع الفقراء من ثمار حديقتنا.
30 - فأقبلُوا يتراجعون في كلامهم على سبيل العتب.
31 - قالوا من الندم: يا خسارنا، إنا كنا متجاوزين الحدّ بمنعنا الفقراء حقهم.
32 - عسى ربنا أن يعوضنا خيرًا من الحديقة، إنا إلى الله وحده راغبون، نرجو منه العفو، ونطلب منه الخير.
33 - مثل هذا العذاب بالحرمان من الرزق نعذب من عصانا، ولعذاب الآخرة أعظم لو كانوا يعلمون شدّته ودوامه.
34 - إن للمتقين الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، عند ربهم جنات النعيم يتنعمون فيها، لا ينقطع نعيمهم.
35 - أفنجعل المسلمين كالكفار في الجزاء كما يزعم المشركون من أهل مكة؟!
36 - ما لكم -أيها المشركون- كيف تحكمون هذا الحكم الجائر الأعوج؟!
37 - أم لكم كتاب فيه تقرؤون المساواة بين المطيع والعاصي؟!
38 - إن لكم في ذلك الكتاب ما تتخيرونه لكم في الآخرة.
39 - أم لكم علينا عهود مؤكدة بالأيمان مقتضاها أن لكم ما تحكمون به لأنفسكم؟!
40 - سل -أيها الرسول- القائلين هذا القول: أيهم كفيل به؟!
41 - أم لهم شركاء من دون الله يساوونهم في الجزاء مع المؤمنين؟! فليأتوا  بشركائهم هؤلاء إن كانوا صادقين فيما يدّعونه من أنهم ساووهم مع المؤمنين  في الجزاء.
42 - يوم القيامة يبدو الهول ويكشف ربنا عن ساقه، ويُدْعَى الناس إلى  السجود فيسجد المؤمنون، ويبقى الكفار والمنافقون لا يستطيعون أن يسجدوا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• منع حق الفقير سبب في هلاك المال.
• تعجيل العقوبة في الدنيا من إرادة الخير بالعبد ليتوب ويرجع.
• لا يستوي المؤمن والكافر في الجزاء، كما لا تستوي صفاتهما.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (566)
 سورة القلم 
**- مَكيّة -
*


*43 - ذليلة أبصارهم، تغشاهم ذلّة وندامة، وقد كانوا في الدنيا يُطلَبُ منهم أن يسجدوا لله وهم في معافاة مما هم فيه اليوم.
44 - فاتركني -أيها الرسول- ومن يكذّب بهذا القرآن المنزل عليك، سنسوقهم  إلى العذاب درجة درجة من حيث لا يعلمون أن ذلك مكر بهم واستدراج لهم.
45 - وأمهلُهم زمنًا ليتمادوا في إثمهم، إن كيدي بأهل الكفر والتكذيب قوي، فلا يفوتونني، ولا يسلمون من عقابي.
46 - هل تطلب منهم -أيها الرسول- ثوابًا على ما تدعوهم إليه، فهم بسبب ذلك  يتحمَّلون أمرًا عظيمًا، فهذا سبب إعراضهم عنك؟! والواقع خلاف ذلك، فأنت لا  تطلبهم أجزا، فما المانع لهم من اتباعك؟!
47 - أم عندهم علم الغيب فهم يكتبون ما يحلو لهم من الحجج التي يحاجُّونك بها؟!
48 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- لما حكم به ربك من استدراجهم بالإمهال، ولا تكن  مثل صاحب الحوت يونس عليه السلام في التضجر من قومه؛ إذ نادى ربه وهو مكروب  في ظلمة البحر، وظلمة بطن الحوت.
49 - لولا أن رحمة الله أدركته لنبذه الحوت إلى أرض خلاء وهو مَلُوم.
50 - فاختاره ربه، فجعله من عباده الصالحين.
51 - وإن يكاد الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا رسوله، ليَصْرَعونك بابصارهم من  شدة إحداد النظر إليك، لما سمعوا هذا القرآن المنزل عليك، ويقولون -اتباعًا  لأهوائهم، وإعراضًا عن الحق-: إن الرسول الَّذي جاء به لمجنون.
52 - وما القرآن المنزل عليك إلا موعظة وتذكيرًا للإنس والجن.
سورة الحاقة
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
حتمية وقوع القيامة تأكيدًا لصدق القرآن، ووعدًا للمؤمنين بالفرحة، ووعيدًا للمكذبين بالحسرة.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يذكر الله ساعة البعث التي تحق على الجميع.

2 - ثم يعظم أمرها بهذا السؤال. أي شيء هي الحاقة؟

3 - وما أعلمك ما هذه الحاقة؟

4 - كذبت ثمود قوم صالح، وعاد قوم هود، بالقيامة التي تقرع الناس من شدة أهوالها.

5 - فأما ثمود فقد أهلكهم الله بالصيحة التي بلغت الغاية في الشدة والهول.

6 - وأما عاد فقد أهلكهم الله بريح شديدة البرد قاسية بلغت الغاية في القسوة عليهم.

7 - أرسلها الله عليهم مدة سبع ليالٍ وثمانية أيام تفنيهم عن بكرة أبيهم،  فترى القوم في ديارهم هَلْكَى مصروعين في الأرض، كأنهم بعد إهلاكهم أصول  نخل ساقطة على الأرض بالية.

8 - فهل ترى لهم نفسًا باقية بعد ما أصابهم من العذاب؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الصبر خلق محمود لازم للدعاة وغيرهم.
• التوبة تَجُبُّ ما قبلها وهي من أسباب اصطفاء الله للعبد ويجعله من عباده الصالحين.
• تنوع ما يرسله الله على الكفار والعصاة من عذاب دلالة على كمال قدرته وكمال عدله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (567)
 سورة الحاقة 
**- مَكيّة -
*


*9 - وجاء فرعون ومن قبله من الأمم، والقرى التي عذبت بقلب عاليها سافلها، وهم قوم لوط، بالأفعال الخاطئة من الشرك والمعاصي.
10 - فعصى كل منهم رسوله الَّذي بعث إليهم وكذبوه، فأخذهم الله أخْذَة زائدة على ما يتمّ به هلاكهم.
11 - إنا لما تجاوز الماء حدَّه في الارتفاع حملنا من كنتم في أصلابهم في  السفينة الجارية التي صنعها نوح عليه السلام بأمرنا، فكان حَمْلًا لكم.
12 - لنجعل السفينة وقصتها موعظة يُسْتدلّ بها على إهلاك أهل الكفر، وإنجاء أهل الإيمان، وتحفظها أذن حافظة لما تسمع.
13 - فإذا نفخ الملك الموكل بالنفخ في القرن نفخة واحدة وهي النفخة الثانية.
14 - ورُفِعت الأرض والجبال، فَدُقَّتا دقَّة واحدة شديدة فَرَّقَت أجزاء الأرض وأجزاء جبالها.
15 - فيوم يحصل ذلك كله تقع القيامة.
16 - وتشققت السماء يومئذ لنزول الملائكة منها، فهي في ذلك اليوم ضعيفة بعد أن كانت شديدة متماسكة.
17 - والملائكة على أطرافها وحافَّاتها، ويحمل عرشَ ربك في ذلك اليوم العظيم ثمانية من الملائكة المقربين.
18 - في ذلك اليوم تُعْرَضون -أيها الناس- على الله، لا تخفى على الله منكم خافية أيًّا كانت، بل الله عليم بها مطّلع عليها.
19 - فأما من أُعْطِى كتاب أعماله بيمينه فهو يقول من السرور والبهجة: خذوا اقرؤوا كتاب أعمالي.
20 - إني علمت في الدنيا وأيقنت أني مبعوث، وملاقٍ جزائي.
21 - فهو في عيشة مرضية؛ لما يراه من النعيم الدائم.
22 - في جنة رفيعة المكان والمكانة.
23 - ثمارها قريبة ممن يتناولها.
24 - يقال تكريمًا لهم: كلوا واشربوا أكلًا وشربًا لا أذى فيه بما قدمتم من الأعمال الصالحات في الأيام الماضية في الدنيا.
25 - وأما من أُعْطي كتاب أعماله بشماله، فيقول من شدة الندم: يا ليتني لم  أعط كتاب أعمالي لما فيه من الأعمال السيئة المستوجبة لعذابي.
26 - ويا ليتني لم أعرف أي شيء يكون حسابي.
27 - يا ليت الموتة التي متّها كانت الموتة التي لا أُبْعَث بعدها أبدًا.
28 - لم يدفع عني مالي من عذاب الله شيئًا.
29 - غابت عني حجتي وما كنت أعتمد عليه من قوة وجاهٍ.
30 - ويقال: خذوه -أيها الملائكة- واجمعوا يده إلى عنقه.
31 - ثم أدخلوه النار ليعاني حرّها.
32 - ثم أدخلوه في سلسلة طولها سبعون ذراعًا.
33 - إنه كان لا يؤمن بالله العظيم.
34 - ولا يحثّ غيره على إطعام المسكين.
35 - فليس له يوم القيامة قريب يدفع عنه العذاب.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المنة التي على الوالد منة على الولد تستوجب الشكر.
• إطعام الفقير والحض عليه من أسباب الوَقاية من عذاب النار.
• شدة عذاب يوم القيامة تستوجب التوقي منه بالإيمان والعمل الصالح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (568)
 سورة الحاقة 
**- مَكيّة -

* 

*36 - وليس له طعام يطعمه إلا من عصارة أبدان أهل النار.
37 - لا يأكل ذلك الطعام إلا أصحاب الذنوب والمعاصي.
38 - أَقسم الله بما تشاهدون.
39 - وأقسم بما لا تشاهدون.
40 - إن القرآن لكلام الله، يتلوه على الناس رسوله الكريم.
41 - وليس بقول شاعر؛ لأنه ليس على نظم الشعر، قليلًا ما تؤمنون.
42 - وليس بقول كاهن، فكلام الكهان أمر مُغَايِر لهذا القرآن، قليلًا ما تتذكرون.
43 - ولكنه منزل من رب الخلائق كلهم.
44 - ولو تَقَوَّل علينا محمد بعض الأقاويل التي لم نقلها.
45 - لانتقمنا منه وأخذنا منه بالقوة منا والقدرة.
46 - ثم لقطعنا منه العِرْق المتصل بالقلب.
47 - فليس منكم من يمنعنا منه، فبعيد أن يَتَقَوَّل علينا من أجلكم.
48 - وإن القرآن لموعظة للمتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.
49 - وإنا لنعلم أن من بينكم مَنْ يكذب بهذا القرآن.
50 - وإن التكذيب بالقرآن لندامة عظيمة يوم القيامة.
51 - وإن القرآن لهو حق اليقين الَّذي لا مِرْية ولا ريب أنَّه من عند الله.
52 - فنزه -أيها الرسول- ربك عما لا يليق به، واذكر اسم ربك العظيم.
سورة المعارج
- مَكيّة -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تأكيد وقوع العذاب على الكافرين، والنعيم للمصدقين بيوم الدين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - دعا داعٍ من المشركين على نفسه وقومه بعذاب إن كان هذا العذاب حاصلًا، وهو سخرية منه , وهو واقع يوم القيامة.

2 - للكافرين بالله، ليس لهذا العذاب من يرده.

3 - من الله ذي العلو والدرجات والفواضل والنعم.

4 - تصعد إليه الملائكة وجبريل في تلك الدرجات، في يوم القيامة؛ وهو يوم طويل مقداره خمسون ألف سنة.

5 - فاصبر -أيها الرسول- صبرًا لا جَزَع فيه ولا شكوى.

6 - إنهم يرون هذا العذاب بعيدًا مستحيل الوقوع.

7 - ونراه نحن قريبًا واقعًا لا محالة.

8 - يوم تكون السماء مثل المُذَاب من النحاس والذهب وغيرهما.

9 - وتكون الجبال مثل الصوف في الخِفَّة.

10 - ولا يسأل قريب قريبًا عن حاله؛ لأن كل واحد مشغول بنفسه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تنزيه القرآن عن الشعر والكهانة.
• خطر التَّقَوُّل على الله والافتراء عليه سبحانه.
• الصبر الجميل الذي يحتسب فيه الأجر من الله ولا يشكى لغيره.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (569)
 سورة المعارج 
**- مَكيّة -

* 

*11  - يشاهد كل إنسان قريبه لا يخفى عليه، ومع ذلك لا يسأل أحد أحدًا لهول  الموقف، يودّ من استحق النار أن يقدم أولاده للعذاب بدلًا منه.
12 - ويفتدي بزوجته وأخيه.
13 - ويفتدي بعشيرته الأقربين منه، الذين يقفون معه في الشدائد.
14 - ويفتدى بمن في الأرض جميعًا من الإنس والجن وغيرهما، ثم يسلمه ذلك الافتداء، وينقذه من عذاب النار.
15 - ليس الأمر كما تمنّى هذا المجرم، إنها نار الآخرة تلتهب وتشتعل.
16 - تفصل جلدة الرأس فصلًا شديدًا من شدة حرّها وإشتعالها.
17 - تنادي من أعرض عن الحق، وأبعد عنه ولم يؤمن به ولم يعمل.
18 - وجَمَع المال، وضنّ بالإنفاق منه في سبيل الله.
19 - إن الإنسان خُلِق شديد الحرص.
20 - إذا أصابه ضُرٌّ من مرض أو فقر كان قليل الصبر.
21 - وإذا أصابه ما يُسَرُّ به من خَصْب وغنًى كان كثير المنع لبذله في سبيل الله.
22 - إلا المصلّين، فهم سالمون من تلك الصفات الذميمة.
23 - الذين هم على صلاتهم مواظبون، لا ينشغلون عنها، ويؤدونها في وقتها المحدد لها.
24 - والذين في أموالهم نصيب محدد مفروض.
25 - يدفعونه للذي يسألهم وللذي لا يسألهم ممن حرم الرزق لأي سبب كان.
26 - والذين يصدّقون بيوم القيامة، يوم يجازي الله كلًّا لما يستحقّه.
27 - والذين هم من عذاب ربهم خائفون، مع ما قدموا من أعمالهم الصالحة.
28 - إن عذاب ربهم مخوف لا يأمنه عاقل.
29 - والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون بسترها وإبعادها عن الفواحش.
30 - إلا من زوجاتهم أو ما ملكوا من الإماء، فإنهم غير ملومين في التمتع بهنّ بالوطء فما دونه.
31 - فمن طلب الاستمتاع بغير ما ذُكر من الزوجات والإماء، أولئك هم المتجاوزون لحدود الله.
32 - والذين هم لما ائتمنوا عليه من الأمَوال والأسرار وغيرهما، ولعهودهم  التى عاهدوا عليها الناس حافظون، لا يخونون أماناتهم، ولا ينقضون عهودهم.
33 - والذين هم قائمون بشهادتهم على الوجه المطلوب، لا تؤثر قرابه ولا عداوة فيها.
34 - والذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون؛ بأدائها في وقتها، وبطهارة وطمأنينة، لا يشغلهم عنها شاغل.
35 - أولئك الموصوفون بتلك الصفات في جنات مُكْرَمون؛ بما يلقونه من النعيم المقيم، والنظر إلى وجه الله الكريم.
36 - ما الَّذي جرّ هؤلاء المشركين من قومك -أيها الرسول- حَوَاليك مسرعين إلى التكذيب بك؟!
37 - محيطون بك عن يمينك وشمالك جماعات جماعات.
38 - أيأمل كل واحد منهم أن يدخله الله جنة النعيم، يتنعم بما فيها من النعيم المقيم، وهو باقٍ على كفره؟!
39 - ليس الأمر كما تصوّروا، إنا خلقناهم مما يعرفونه، فقد خلقناهم من ماء  حقير، فهم ضعفاء لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعًا ولا ضرًّا، فكيف يتكبرون؟!
40 - أقسم الله برب مشارق الشمس والقمر، إنا لقادرون.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• شدة عذاب النار حيث يود أهل النار أن ينجوا منها بكل وسيلة مما كانوا يعرفونه من وسائل الدنيا.
• الصلاة من أعظم ما تكفَّر به السيئات في الدنيا، ويتوقى بها من نار الآخرة.
• الخوف من عذاب الله دافع للعمل الصالح.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (570)
 سورة نوح 
**- مَكيّة -*


*41 - على تبديلهم بغيرهم ممن يطيع الله، ونهلكهم، لا نعجز عن ذلك، ولسنا بمغلوبين متى أردنا إهلاكهم وتبديلهم بغيرهم.
42 - فاتركهم -أيها الرسول- يخوضوا فيما هم فيه من الباطل والضلال، ويلعبوا  في حياتهم الدنيا إلى أن يلاقوا يوم القيامة الَّذي كانوا يوعدون به في  القرآن.
43 - يوم يخرجون من القبور سراعًا كأنهم إلى عَلَمٍ يتسابقون.
44 - ذليلة أبصارهم، تغشاهم ذلة، ذلك هو اليوم الَّذي كانوا يوعدون به في الدنيا، وكانوا لا يبالون به.
سورة نوح
- مكية -

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
صبر الدعاة وجهادهم في الدعوة، من خلال قصة نوح، تثبيتًا للمؤمنين، وتهديدًا للمكذبين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إنا بعثنا نوحًا إلى قومه يدعوهم ليخوّف قومه من قبل أن يأتيهم عذاب موجع بسبب ما هم عليه من الشرك بالله.

2 - قال نوح لقومه: يا قوم، إني لكم مُنْذِرٌ بَيِّنُ الإنذار من عذاب ينتظركم إن لم تتوبوا إلى الله.

3 - ومقتضى إنذاري لكم أن أقول لكم: اعبدوا الله وحده، ولا تشركوا به  شيئًا، واتقوه بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، وأطيعوني فيما آمركم به.

4 - إنكم إن تفعلوا ذلك يغفر الله لكم من ذنوبكم ما لا يتعلق بحقوق العباد،  ويُطِلْ أمد أمّتكم في الحياة إلى وقت محدد في علم الله، تعمرون الأرض ما  استقمتم على ذلك، إن الموت إذا جاء لا يؤخر، لو كنتم تعلمون لبادرتم إلى  الإيمان بالله والتوبة مما أنتم عليه من الشرك والضلال.

5 - قال نوح: يا رب، إني دعوت قومي إلى عبادتك وتوحيدك، ليلًا ونهارًا باستمرار.
6 - فلم تزدهم دعوتي لهم إلا نفورًا وبُعْدًا مما أدعوهم إليه.
7 - وإني كلما دعوتهم إلى ما فيه سبب غفران ذنوبهم؛ من عبادتك وحدك ومن  طاعتك وطاعة رسولك سدّوا آذانهم بأصابعهم؛ ليمنعوها من سماع دعوتي، وغطّوا  وجوههم بثيابهم حتَّى لا يروني، واستمرّوا على ما هم عليه من الشرك،  وتكبّروا عن قبول ما أدعوهم إليه، والإذعان له.
8 - ثم إني -يا رب- دعوتهم علانية.
9 - ثم إني رفعت لهم صوتي بالدعوة، وأسررت إسرارًا خفيًّا، ودعوتهم بصوت منخفض؛ منوّعًا لهم أسلوب دعوتي.
10 - فقلت لهم: يا قوم، اطلبوا المغفرة من ربكم بالتوبة إليه، إنه سبحانه كان كفارًا لذنوب من تاب إليه من عباده.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطر الغفلة عن الآخرة.
• عبادة الله وتقواه سبب لغفران الذنوب.
• الاستمرار في الدعوة وتنويع أساليبها حق واجب على الدعاة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (571)
 سورة نوح 
**- مَكيّة -*
 

*11 - فإنكم إن فعلتم ذلك ينزل الله عليكم المطر متتابعًا كلما احتجتم إليه، فلا يصيبكم قحط.
12 - ويعطيكم بكثرةٍ أموالًا وأولادًا، ويجعل لكم بساتين تأكلون من ثمارها، ويجعل لكم أنهارًا تشربون منها وتسقون زروعكم ومواشيكم.
13 - ما شأنكم -يا قوم- لا تخافون عظمة الله حيث تعصونه دون مبالاة؟!
14 - وقد خلقكم طَوْرًا بعد طَوْر من نُطْفة فَعَلَقة فمُضْغة.
15 - ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات، سماء فوق سماء؟!
16 - وجعل القمر في السماء الدنيا منهن ضياء لأهل الأرض، وجعل الشمس مضيئة.
17 - والله خلقكم من الأرض بخلق أبيكم آدم من تراب، ثم أنتم تتغذون بما تُنْبته لكم.
18 - ثم يعيدكم فيها بعد موتكم، ثم يخرجكم للبعث منها إخراجًا.
19 - والله جعل لكم الأرض مبسوطة مهيَّأة للسُّكْنى.
20 - رجاء أن تسلكوا منها طرقًا واسعة سعيًا للكسب الحلال.
21 - قال نوح: يا رب، إن قومي عصوني فيما أمرتهم به من توحيدك وعبادتك  وحدك، واتبع السفلة منهم رؤساءهم الذين أنعمت عليهم بالمال والولد، فلم  يزدهم ما أنعمت به عليهم إلا ضلالًا.
22 - ومكر الأكابر منهم مكرًا عظيمًا بتحريشهم سَفَلَتهم على نوح.
23 - وقالوا لأتباعهم: لا تتركوا عبادة آلهتكم؛ ولا تتركوا عباد صنامكم وَدِّ ولا سُوَاع ولا يَغُوث ولا يَعُوق ولا نسْر.
24 - وقد أضلّوا بأصنامهم هذه كثيرًا من الناس، ولا تزد -يا رب- الظالمين لأنفسهم بالإصرار على الكفر والمعاصى إلا ضلالًا عن الحق.
25 - بسبب خطيئاتهم التي ارتكبوها أغْرِقوا بالطوفان في الدنيا، فأُدْخِلوا  النار بعد موتهم مباشرة، فلم يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصارًا ينقذونهم من  الغرق والنار.
26 - وقال نوح لما أخبره الله أنَّه لن يؤمن من قومه إلا من قد آمن: يا رب، لا تترك على الأرض من الكافرين أحدًا يدور أو يتحرك.
27 - إنك -ربنا- إن تتركهم وتمهلهم يضلّوا عبادك المؤمنين، ولا يلدوا إلا صاحبَ فجورٍ لا يطيعك، وشديدَ كفرٍ لا يشكرك على نعمك.
28 - ربّ اغفر لي ذنوبي، واغفر لوالديَّ، واغفر لمن دخل بيتي مؤمنًا، واغفر  للمؤمنين والمؤمنات، ولا تزد الظالمين لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي إلا هلاكًا  وخسرانًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الاستغفار سبب لنزول المطر وكثرة الأموال والأولاد.
• دور الأكابر في إضلال الأصاغر ظاهر مُشَاهَد.
• الذنوب سبب للهلاك في الدنيا، والعذاب في الآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (572)
 سورة الجن 
- مَكيّة -*

*سورة الجن
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تصديق نزول القرآن وأنه من عند الله، من خلال إيمان الجن به، وإبطال مزاعم المشركين فيهم.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قل -أيها الرسول- لأمتك: أوحى الله إليّ أنَّه استمع إلى قراءتي للقرآن  جماعة من الجن ببطن نَخْلة، فلما رجعوا إلى قومهم قالوا لهم: إنا سمعنا  كلامًا مقروءًا مُعْجِبًا في بيانه وفصاحته.
2 - هذا الكلام الَّذي سمعناه يدلّ على الصواب في الاعتقاد والقول والعمل، فآمنا به، ولن نشرك بربنا الَّذي أنزله أحدًا.
3 - وآمنّا بأنه -تعالت عظمة ربنا وجلاله- ما اتخذ زوجة ولا ولدًا كما يقول المشركون.
4 - وأنه كان إبليس يقول على الله قولًا منحرفًا من نسبة الزوجة والولد إليه سبحانه.
5 - وأنا حَسِبْنا أن المشركين من الإنس والجنّ لا يقولون الكذب حين كانوا يزعمون أن له صاحبة وولدًا، فصدّقنا قولهم تقليدًا لهم.
6 - وأنه كان في الجاهلية رجال من الإنس يستجيرون برجال من الجن عندما  ينزلون بمكان مَخُوف، فيقول أحدهم: أعوذ بسيّد هذا الوادي من شرّ سفهاء  قومه، فازداد رجال الإنس خوفًا ورعبًا من رجال الجنّ.
7 - وأن الإنس ظنوا كما ظننتم -أيها الجن- أن الله لن يبعث أحدًا بعد موته للحساب والجزاء.
8 - وأنا طلبنا خبر السماء، فوجدنا السماء مُلئِت حرسًا قويًّا من الملائكة  يحرسونها من استراق السمع الَّذي كنا نقوم به، ومُلِئت نارًا مشتعلة  يُرْمى بها كل من يقرب السماء.
9 - وأنا كنا في السابق نتخذ من السماء مواقع نستمع منها ما يتداوله  الملائكة، فنخبر به الكهنة من أهل الأرض، وقد تغير الأمر، فمن يستمع منا  الآن يجد نارًا مشتعلة معدة له، فإذا اقترب أرسلت عليه فأحرقته.
10 - وأنَّا لا نعلم ما سبب هذه الحراسة الشديدة؛ أأريد شر بأهل الأرض، أم أن الله أراد بهم خيرًا، فقد انقطع عنا خبر السماء.
11 - وأنا -معشر الجنّ-: منّا المتقون الأبرار، ومنّا من هم كفار وفساق؛ كنّا أصنافًا مختلفة وأهواء متباينة.
12 - وأنَّا أيقنا أنا لن نفوت الله سبحانه إذا أراد بنا أمرًا، ولن نفوته هربًا لإحاطته بنا.
13 - وأنَّا لما سمعنا القرآن الَّذي يهدي للتي هي أقوم آمنّا به، فمن يؤمن  بربه فلا يخاف نقصًا لحسناته، ولا إثمًا يضاف إلى آثامه السابقة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تأثير القرآن البالغ فيمَنْ يستمع إليه بقلب سليم.
• الاستغاثة بالجن من الشرك بالله، ومعاقبةُ فاعله بضد مقصوده في الدنيا.
• بطلان الكهانة ببعثة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
• من أدب المؤمن ألا يَنْسُبَ الشرّ إلى الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (573)
 سورة الجن 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*14  - وأنَّا منا المسلمون المنقادون لله بالطاعة، ومنا الجائرون عن طريق  القصد والاستقامة، فمن خضع لله بالطاعة والعمل الصالح فأولئك الذين قصدوا  الهداية والصواب.
15 - وأما الجائرون عن طريق القصد والاستقامة فكانوا لجهنّم حطبًا توقَدُ به مع أمثالهم من الإنس.
16 - وكما أوحى إليه أنَّه استمع نفر من الجن أوحى إليه أنَّه لو استقام  الجنّ والإنس على طريق الإسلام، وعملوا بما فيه، لسقاهم الله ماء كثيرًا،  وأمدَّهم بنعم متنوعة.
17 - لنختبرهم فيه أيشكرون نعمة الله أم يكفرونه؟ ومن يُعْرِض عن القرآن،  وعما فيه من المواعظ، يدخله ربه عذابًا شاقًّا لا يستطيع تحمّله.
18 - وأن المساجد له سبحانه لغيره، فلا تدعوا مع الله فيها أحدًا، فتكونوا مثل اليهود والنصارى في كنائسهم وبيَعهم.
19 - وأنه لما قام عبد الله محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعبد ربه ببطن  نَخْلة، كاد الجن يكونون مُتَراكِمين عليه من شدة الزحام عند سماعهم قراءته  للقرآن.
20 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين: إنما أدعو ربي ولا أشرك به غيره في العبادة كائنا من كان.
21 - قل لهم: إنّي لا أملك لكم دفع ضرّ قدّره الله عليكم، ولا أملك جلب نفع منعكم الله إياه.
22 - قل لهم: لن ينجيني من الله أحد إن عصيته، ولن أجد من دونه مُلْتَجأً ألجأ إليه.
23 - لكن الَّذي أملكه أن أبلغكم ما أمرني الله بتبليغه إليكم، ورسالته  التي بعثني بها إليكم، ومن يعص الله ورسوله فإن مصيره دخول نار جهنم خالدًا  مخلدًا فيها، لا يخرج منها أبدًا.
24 - ولا يزال الكفار على كفرهم حتَّى إذا عاينوا يوم القيامة ما كانوا  يوعدون به في الدنيا من العذاب، حينئذ سيعلمون من أضعف ناصرًا، وسيعلمون من  أقلّ أعوانًا.
25 - قل -أيها الرسول- لهؤلاء المشركين المنكرين للبعث: لا أدري أقريب ما توعدون من العذاب، أم أن له أجلًا لا يعلمه إلا الله.
36 - هو سبحانه عالم الغيب كله، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، فلا يُطْلِعُ على غيبه أحدًا، بل يبقى مختصًّا بعلمه.
27 - إلا من ارتضاه سبحانه من رسول، فإنه يطلعه على ما شاء ويرسل من بين  يدي الرسول حرسًا من الملائكة يحفظونه حتَّى لا يطّلع غير الرسول على ذلك.
28 - رجاء أن يعلم الرسول أن الرسل من قبله قد بلَّغوا رسالات ربهم التي  أمرهم بتبليغها لما أحاطها الله به من العناية، وأحاط الله بما لدى  الملائكة والرسل علمًا، فلا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء، وأحصى عدد كل شيء، فلا  يخفى عليه سبحانه شيء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الجَوْر سبب في دخول النار.
• أهمية الاستقامة في تحصيل المقاصد الحسنة.
• حُفِظ الوحي من عبث الشياطين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (574)
 سورة المزمل 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*سورة المزمل
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر الزاد الروحي للدعاة في مواجهة الشدائد ومصاعب الحياة، تثبيتًا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتوعدًا للمكذبين به.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها المُتَلَفِّف بثيابه (يعني: النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -).
2 - صلِّ بالليل إلا قليلًا منه.
3 - صلِّ نصفه إن شئت، أو صلِّ أقلّ من النصف قليلًا حتَّى تَصِلَ للثلث.
4 - أو زد عليه حتَّى تبلغ الثلثين، وبيّن القرآن إذا قرأته وتمهّل في قراءته.
5 - إنا سنلقي عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن، وهو قول ثقيل؛ لما فيه من الفرائض والحدود والأحكام والآداب وغيرها.
6 - إن ساعات الليل هي أشد موافقة للقلب مع القراءة وأصوب قولًا.
7 - إن لك في النهار تصرّفًا في أعمالك، فتنشغل بها عن قراءة القرآن، فصلِّ بالليل.
8 - واذكر الله بأنواع الذكر، وانقطع إليه سبحانه انقطاعًا بإخلاص العبادة له.
9 - رب المشرق ورب المغرب، لا معبود بحق إلا هو، فاتخذه وكيلًا تعتمد عليه في أمورك كلها.
10 - واصبر على ما يقوله المكذبون من الاستهزاء والسبّ، واهجرهم هجرًا لا أذيّة فيه.
11 - ولا تهتمّ بشأن المكذبين أصحاب التمتع بملذات الدنيا، واتركني وإياهم، وانتظرهم قليلًا حتَّى يأتيهم أجلهم.
12 - إن لدينا في الآخرة قيودًا ثقيلة، ونارًا مُسْتَعِرة.
13 - وطعامًا تغصّ به الحلوق لشدّة مرارته، وعذابًا موجعًا؛ زيادة على ما سبق.
14 - ذلك العذاب حاصل للمكذبين يوم تضطرب الأرض والجبال، وكانت الجبال رملًا سائلًا متناثرًا من شدّة هوله.
15 - إنا بعثنا إليكم رسولًا شاهدًا على أعمالكم يوم القيامة مثلما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولًا هو موسى عليه السلام.
16 - فعصى فرعون الرسولَ المرسل إليه من ربه فعاقبناه عقابًا شديدًا في  الدنيا بالغرق، وفي الآخرة بعذاب النار، فلا تعصوا أنتم رسولكم فيصيبكم ما  أصابه.
17 - فكيف تمنعون أنفسكم وتَقُوها -إن كفرتم بالله، وكذبتم رسوله- يومًا شديدًا طويلًا، يشيب رأس الأولاد الصغار من شدّة هوله وطوله.
18 - السماء متشققة من هوله، كان وعبد الله مفعولًا لا محالة.
19 - إنّ هذه الموعظة -المشتملة على بيان ما في يوم القيامة من هول وشدّة-  تذكرة، ينتفع بها المؤمنون، فمن شاء اتخاذ طريق موصل إلى ربه اتخذه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية قيام الليل وتلاوة القرآن وذكر الله والصبر للداعية إلى الله.
• فراغ القلب في الليل له أثر في الحفظ والفهم.
• تحمّل التكاليف يقتضي تربية صارمة.
• الترف والتوسع في التنعم يصدّ عن سبيل الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (575)
 سورة المزمل 
- مَكيّة -
*
 

*20  - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- يعلم أنك تصلّي أقلّ من ثلثي الليل تارة، وتقوم  نصفه تارة، وثلثه تارة، وتقوم طائفة من المؤمنين معك، والله يقدر الليل  والنهار، ويحصي ساعاتهما، علم سبحانه أنكم لا تقدرون على إحصاء وضبط  ساعاته، فيشقّ عليكم قيام أكثره تحرّيًا للمطلوب، فلذلك تاب عليكم، فصلّوا  من الليل ما تيسّر، علم الله أن سيكون منكم -أيها المؤمنون- مرضى أجهدهم  المرض، وآخرون يسافرون يطلبون رزق الله، وآخرون يقاتلون الكفار ابتغاء  مرضاة الله ولتكون كلمة الله هي العليا، فهؤلاء يشقّ عليهم قيام الليل،  فصلّوا ما تيسر لكم من الليل، وائتوا بالصلاة المفروضة على أكمل وجه،  وأعطوا زكاة أموالكم، وأنفقوا من أموالكم في سبيل الله، وما تقدّموا  لأنفسكم من أيّ خير، تجدوه هو خيرًا وأعظم ثوابًا، واطلبوا المغفرة من  الله، إن الله غفور لمن تاب من عباده، رحيم بهم.
سورة المدثر
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الأمر بالنهوض للدعوة، وتوعد المكذبين بها.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - يا أيها المُتَغَشِّي بثيابه (وهو النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -).
2 - انهض وخوِّف من عذاب الله.

3 - وعَظِّمْ ربك.
4 - وطهِّر نفسك من الذنوب وثيابك من النجاسات.
5 - وابتعد عن عبادة الأوثان.
6 - ولا تمنن على ربك بأن تستكثر عملك الصالح.
7 - واصبر لله على ما تلاقيه من الأذى.
8 - فإذا نُفِخَ في القرن النفخة الثانية.
9 - فذلك اليوم يوم شديد.
10 - على الكافرين بالله وبرسله غير سهل.
11 - اتركني -أيها الرسول- ومن خلقته وحيدًا في بطن أمه دون مال أو ولد (وهو الوليد بن المُغِيرة).
12 - وجعلت له مالًا كثيرًا.
13 - وجعلت له بنين حاضرين معه ويشهدون المحافل معه لا يفارقونه لسفر لكثرة ماله.
14 - وبسطت له في العيش والرزق والولد بسطًا.
15 - ثم يطمع مع كفره بي أن أزيده بعد ما أعطيته من ذلك كله.
16 - ليس الأمر كما تصوّر، إنه كان معاندًا لآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا مكذبًا بها.
17 - سأكلفه مشقة من العذاب لا يستطيع تحمّلها.
18 - إن هذا الكافر الَّذي أنعمت عليه بتلك النعم فكّر فيما يقوله في القرآن لإبطاله، وقدّر ذلك في نفسه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المشقة تجلب التيسير.
• وجوب الطهارة من الخَبَث الظاهر والباطن.
• الإنعام على الفاجر استدراج له وليس إكرامًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (576)
 سورة المدثر 
- مَكيّة -


* 
*19 - فلُعِن وعُذِّب كيف قَدَّر.
20 - ثم لعن وعذّب كيف قَدَّر.
21 - ثم أعاد النظر والتروِّي فيما يقول.
22 - ثم قَطب وجهه وكَلَح حين لم يجد ما يطعن به في القرآن.
23 - ثم أدبر عن الإيمان، واستكبر عن اتباع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
24 - فقال: ليس هذا الَّذي جاء به محمد كلام الله، بل هو سحر يرويه عن غيره.
25 - ليس هذا كلام الله، بل هو كلام الإنس.
26 - سأدخل هذا الكافر طبقة من طبقات النار، وهي سَقَر يقاسي حرّها.
27 - وما أعلمك -يا محمد- ما سَقَر؟!
28 - لا تُبْقِي شيئًا من المُعَذَّب فيها إلا أتت عليه، ولا تتركه، ثم يعود كما كان، ثم تأتي عليه، وهكذا دَوَالَيْك.
29 - شديدة الاحراق والتغيير للجلود.
30 - عليها تسعة عشر ملكًا، وهم خَزَنتها.
31 - وما جعلنا خَزَنة النار إلا ملائكة، فلا طاقة للبشر بهم، وقد كذب أبو  جهل حين ادّعى أنَّه وقومه يقدرون على البطش بهم، ثمّ يخرجون من النار، وما  جعلنا عددهم هذا إلا اختبارًا للذين كفروا بالله؛ ليقولوا ما قالوا  فيُضاعَف عليهم العذاب، وليتيقّن اليهود الذين أعطوا التوراة، والنصارى  الذين أعطوا الإنجيل حين نزل القرآن مصدقًا لما في كتابيهم، وليزداد  المؤمنون إيمانًا عندما يوافقهم أهل الكتاب، ولا يرتاب اليهود والنصارى  والمؤمنون، وليقول المترددون في الإيمان، والكافرون: أي شيء أراده الله  بهذا العدد الغريب؟! مثل إضلال مُنْكِر هذا العدد وهداية المُصَدِّق به،  يُضِلُّ الله من شاء أن يضلّه ويهدي من شاء أن يهديه، وما يعلم جنود ربك من  كثرتها إلا هو سبحانه، فليعلم بذلك أبو جهل القائل: (أما لمحمد أعوان إلا  تسعة عشر؟!) استخفافًا وتكذيبًا، وما النار إلا تذكرة للبشر يعلمون بها  عظمة الله سبحانه.
32 - ليس القول كما يزعم بعض المشركين أنَّه يكفي أصحابه خَزَنة جهنم حتَّى يُجْهِضهم عنها، أقسم الله بالقمر.
33 - وأقسم بالليل حين ولى.
34 - وأقسم بالصبح إذا أضاء.
35 - إنّ نار جهنم لإحدى البلايا العظيمة.
36 - ترهيبًا وتخويفًا للناس.
37 - لمن شاء منكم -أيها الناس- أن يتقدم بالإيمان بالله والعمل الصالح، أو يتأخر بالكفر والمعاصي.
38 - كل نفس بما كسبته من الأعمال مأخوذة، فإما أن توبقها أعمالها، وإما أن تخلِّصها وتنقذها من الهلاك.
39 - إلا المؤمنين فإنهم لا يُوخذون بذنوبهم، بل يتجاوز عنها لما لهم من عمل صالح.
40 - وهم يوم القيامة في جنات يسأل بعضهم بعضا.
41 - عن الكافرين الذين أهلكوا أنفسهم بما عملوا من المعاصي.
42 - يقولون لهم: ما أدخلكم في جهنم؟
43 - فيجيبهم الكفار قائلين: لم نكن من الذين يؤدون الصلاة الواجبة في الحياة الدنيا.
44 - ولم نكن نطعم الفقير مما أعطانا الله.
45 - وكنا مع أهل الباطل ندور معهم أينما داروا، ونتحدث مع أهل الضلال والغواية.
46 - وكنا نكذب بيوم الجزاء.
47 - وتمادينا في التكذيب به حتَّى جاءنا الموت، فحال بيننا وبين التوبة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطورة الكبر حيث صرف الوليد بن المغيرة عن الإيمان بعدما تبين له الحق.
• مسؤولية الإنسان عن أعماله في الدنيا والآخرة.
• عدم إطعام المحتاج سبب من أسباب دخول النار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (577)
 سورة القيامة 
- مَكيّة -


* 
*48 - فما تنفعهم يوم القيامة وساطة الشافعين من الملائكة والنبيين والصالحين؛ لأن من شرط قَبول الشفاعة الرضا عن المشفوع.
49 - أي شيء جعل هؤلاء المشركين معرضين عن القرآن؟!
50 - كأنهم في إعراضهم ونفورهم منه حُمُر وَحْش شديدة النفور.
51 - نفرت من أسد خوفًا منه.
52 - بل يريد كل واحد من هؤلاء المشركين أن يصبح عند رأسه كتاب منشور يخبره  أن محمدًا رسول من الله، وليس سبب ذلك قلة البراهين أو ضعف الحجج، وإنما  هو العناد والاستكبار.
53 - ليس الأمر كذلك، بل السبب في تماديهم في ضلالهم أنهم لا يؤمنون بعذاب الآخرة، فبقوا على كفرهم.
54 - ألا إن هذا القرآن موعظة وتذكير.
55 - فمن شاء أن يقرأ القرآن ويتعظ به قرأه واتعظ به.
56 - وما يتعظون إلا أن يشاء الله أن يتعظوا، هو سبحانه أهل لأن يُتَّقى  بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وأهل لأن يغفر ذنوب عباده إذا تابوا إليه.
سورة القيامة
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار قدرة الله على جمع خلق الإنسان وبعثه.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بيوم القيامة يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين.

2 - وأقسم بالنفس الطيبة التي تلوم صاحبها على التقصير في الأعمال الصالحة،  على فعل السيئات، أقسم بهذين الأمرين ليبعثنّ الناس للحساب والجزاء.

3 - أيظنّ الإنسان أن لن نجمع عظامه بعد موته للبعث؟!

4 - بلى، نقدر مع جمعها على إعادة أطراف أصابعه خلْقًا سويًّا كما كانت.

5 - بل يريد الإنسان بإنكاره البعث أن يستمرّ على فجوره مستقبلا دون رادع.

6 - يسأل على وجه الاستبعاد عن يوم القيامة: متى يقع؟

7 - فإذا تحيّر البصر واندهش حين يرى ما كان يكذّب به.
8 - وذهب ضوء القمر.

9 - وجمع جرم الشمس والقمر.

10 - يقول الإنسان الفاجر في ذلك اليوم: أين الفرار؟!
11 - لا فرار في ذلك اليوم، ولا مَلْجأ يلجأ إليه الفاجر، ولا مُعْتَصَم يعتصم به.
12 - إلى ربك -أيها الرسول- في ذلك اليوم المرجع والمصير للحساب والجزاء.
13 - يخبر الإنسان في ذلك اليوم بما قدّم من أعماله، وربما أخّر منها.
14 - بل الإنسان شاهد على نفسه حيث تشهد عليه جوارحه بما اكتسبه من إثم.
15 - ولو جاء بأعذار يجادل بها عن نفسه أنَّه ما عمل سوءًا لم تنفعه.
16 - لا تحرِّك -أيها الرسول- لسانك بالقرآن مُتَعَجِّلًا أن ينفلت منك.
17 - إن علينا أن نجمعه لك في صدرك، وإثبات قراءته على لسانك.
18 - فإذا أتمّ جبريل قراءته عليك فأنصت إلى قراءته واستمع.
19 - ثم إن علينا تفسيره لك.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• مشيئة العبد مُقَيَّدة بمشيئة الله.
• حرص رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على حفظ ما يوحى إليه من القرآن،  وتكفّل اللهَ له بجمعه في صدره وحفظه كاملًا فلا ينسى منه شيئًا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (578)
 سورة الإنسان 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*20  - كلّا، ليس الأمر كما ادعيتم من استحالة البعث، فأنتم تعلمون أن القادر  على خلقكم ابتداءً لا يعجز عن إحيائكم بعد موتكم، لكن سبب تكذيبكم بالبعث  هو حبكم للحياة الدنيا سريعة الانقضاء.
21 - وترككم للحياة الآخرة التي طريقها القيام بما أمركم الله به من الطاعات، وترك ما نهاكم عنه من المحرمات.
22 - وجوه أهل الإيمان والسعادة في ذلك اليوم بَهِيَّة لها نور.
23 - ناظرة إلى ربها متمتِّعة بذلك.
24 - ووجوه أهل الكفر والشقاء في ذلك اليوم عابسة.
25 - توقن أن ينزل بها عقاب عظيم، وعذاب أليم.
26 - ليس الأمر كما يتصور المشركون من أنهم إذا ماتوا لا يُعَذّبون، فإذا وصلت نفس أحدهم أعالي صدره.
28 - وقال بعض الناس لبعض: من يَرْقِي هذا لعله يُشْفَى؟!
28 - وأيقن من في النَّزْع حينئذ أنَّه فراق الدنيا بالموت.
واجتمعت الشدائد عند نهاية الدنيا وبداية الآخرة.
30 - إذا حصل ذلك يُساق الميت إلى ربه.
31 - فلا صَدَّق الكافر بما جاء به رسوله، ولا صلى لله سبحانه.
32 - ولكن كذب بما جاءه به رسوله، وأعرض عنه.
33 - ثم ذهب هذا الكافر إلى أهله يختال في مشيته من الكبر.
34 - فتوعد الله الكافر بأن عذابه قد وليه وقرب منه.
35 - ثم أعاد الجملة على سبيل التأكيد، فقال: {ثُمَّ أَوْلَى لَكَ فَأَوْلَى}.
36 - أيظنّ الإنسان أن الله تاركه مُهْمَلًا دون أن يكلفه بشرع؟
37 - ألم يكن هذا الإنسان يومًا نُطْفة من مني يُصَبّ في الرحم.
38 - ثم كان بعد ذلك قطعة من دم جامد، ثم خلقه الله، وجعل خلقه سويًّا.
39 - فجعل من جنسه النوعين: الذكر والأنثى؟!
40 - أليس الَّذي خلق الإنسان من نُطْفة فَعَلَقَة بقادر على إحياء الموتى للحساب والجزاء من جديد؟! بلى، إنه لقادر.
سورة الإنسان
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تذكير الإنسان بأصله وحكمة خلقه ومصيره في الدارين، وإظهار نعيم الجنّة، تثبيتَا للمؤمنين ودعوة للكافرين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قد مرّ على الإنسان دَهْر طويل كان فيه معدومًا لا ذِكْر له.

2 - إنا خلقنا الإنسان من نطفة خليطة بين ماء الرجل وماء المرأة، نختبره  بما نُلْزمه به من التكاليف، فجعلناه سميعًا بصيرًا ليقوم بما كلَّفناه به  من الشرع.

3 - إنا بيّنا له على ألسنة رسلنا طريق الهداية، فاستبانت له بذلك طريق  الضلال، فهو بعد ذلك إما أن يهتدي للصراط المستقيم، فيكون عبدًا مؤمنًا  شكورًا لله، وإما أن يضلّ عنها فيكون عبدًا كافرًا جحودًا لآيات الله. ولما  بيّن الله نوعي المهتدي والضالّ بيَّن جزاءهما فقال:

4 - إنا أعددنا للكافرين بالله وبرسله سلاسل يُسْحبون بها في النار، وأغلالًا يُغَلّون بها فيها، ونارًا مُسْتَعِرة.

5 - إن المؤمنين المطيعين لله يشربون يوم القيامة من كأس خمر مملوءة ممزوجة بالكافور لطيب رائحته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطر حب الدنيا والإعراض عن الآخرة.
• ثبوت الاختيار للإنسان، وهذا من تكريم الله له.
• النظر لوجه الله الكريم من أعظم النعيم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (579)
 سورة الإنسان 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*6 - هذا الشراب المُعَدّ لأهل الطاعة هو من عين سهلة التناول غزيرة لا تَنْضَب، يَرْوَى بها عباد الله، يسيلونها ويجرونها أين شاؤوا.
7 - وصفات العباد الذين يشربونها أنهم يوفون بما ألزموا به أنفسهم من  الطاعات، ويخافون يومًا كان شرّه منشرًا فاشيًا وهو يوم القيامة.
8 - ويطعمون الطعام مع كونهم في حال يحبونه لحاجتهم إليه واشتهائهم له، يطعمونه المحتاجين من الفقراء واليتامى والأسارى.
9 - ويسرون في أنفسهم أنهم لا يطعمونهم إلا لوجه الله، فهم لا يريدون منهم ثوابًا، ولا ثناءً على إطعامهم إياهم.
10 - إنا نخاف من ربنا يومًا تَكْلَح فيه وجوه الأشقياء لشدّته وفظاعته.
11 - فوقاهم الله بفضله شرّ ذلك اليوم العظيم، وأعطاهم بهاءً ونورًا في وجوههم؛ إكرامًا لهم، وسرورًا في قلوبهم.
12 - وأثابهم الله -بسبب صبرهم على الطاعات، وصبرهم على أقدار الله، وصبرهم عن المعاصي- جنة يتنعمون فيها، وحريرًا يلبسونه.
13 - متكئون فيها على الأسرّة المُزَيَّنة، لا يرون في هذه الجنّة شمسًا  يؤذيهم شعاعها، ولا بردًا شديدًا، بل هم في ظلّ دائم لا حرّ معه ولا برد.
14 - قريبة منهم ظلالها، وسُخِّرت ثمارها لمن يتناولها، فيتناولها بيسر وسهولة، بحيث ينالها المضطجع والقاعد والقائم.
15 - ويدور عليهم الخدم بآنية الفضة، وبكؤوسها الصافي لونها عند إرادتهم الثراب.
16 - هي في صفاء لونها مثل الزجاج غير أنها من الفضة، وهي مقدرة وفق ما يريدون، لا تزيد عنه ولا تنقص.
17 - ويُسْقَى هؤلاء المُكَرَّمون كأسًا من خمر ممزوجة بالزنجبيل.
18 - يشربون من عين في الجنّة تسمى سَلْسبيلًا.
19 - ويدور عليهم في الجنّة وِلْدان باقون على شبابهم، إذا رأيتهم ظننتهم  لنضارة وجوههم وحسن ألوانهم وكثرتهم وتفرقهم لؤلؤًا منثورًا.
20 - وإذا رأيت ما هنالك في الحنة رأيت نعيمًا لا يمكن وصفه، ورأيت ملكًا عظيمًا لا يُدانيه ملك.
21 - قد علت أبدانهم الثياب الخضراء الفاخرة وهي من الحرير الرقيق، وغليظ  الديباج، وألبِسوا فيها أسورة من فضة، وسقاهم الله شرابًا خاليًا من أي  منغص.
22 - ويقال لهم تكريمًا لهم: إن هذا النعيم الَّذي أعطيتموه كان ثوابًا لكم على أعمالكم الصالحة، وكان عملكم مقبولًا عند الله.
23 - إنا نحن أنزلنا عليك -أيها الرسول- القرآن مفرَّقًا، ولم ننزله عليك جملة واحدة.
24 - فاصبر لما يحكم به الله قدرًا أو شرعًا، ولا تطع آثمًا فيما يدعو له من الإثم، ولا كافرًا فيما يدعو إليه من الكفر.
25 - واذكر ربك بصلاة الفجر أول النهار، وصلاة الظهر والعصر آخره.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• الوفاء بالنذر وإطعام المحتاج، والإخلاص في العمل، والخوف من الله: أسباب للنجاة من النار، ولدخول الجنّة.
• إذا كان حال الغلمان الذين يخدمونهم في الجنّة بهذا الجمال، فكيف بأهل الجنّة أنفسهم؟!*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (580)
 سورة المرسلات 
- مَكيّة -
***


*26 - واذكره بصلاتي الليل: صلاة المغرب وصلاة العشاء، وتَهَجَّد به بعدهما.
27 - إن هؤلاء المشركين يحبون الحياة الدنيا ويحرصون عليها، ويتركون وراءهم يوم القيامة، وهو يوم ثقيل؛ لما فيه من الشدائد والمحن.
28 - نحن خلقناهم وقوَّينا خلقهم بتقوية مفاصلهم وأعضائهم وغيرها. وإذا شئنا إهلاكهم وإبدالهم بأمثالهم أهلكناهم وأبدلناهم.
29 - إن هذه السورة موعظة وتذكير، فمن شاء اتخاذ طريق توصله إلى رضا ربه اتخذها.
30 - وما تشاؤون اتخاذ طريق إلى رضا الله إلا أن يشاء الله ذلك منكم ,  فالأمر كله إليه، إن الله كان عليمًا بما يصلح لعباده، وبما لا يصلح لهم،  حكيمًا في خلقه وقدره وشرعه.
31 - يُدْخِل من يشاء من عباده في رحمته، فيوفقهم للإيمان والعمل الصالح،  وأعدّ للظالمين لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي عذابًا موجعًا في الآخرة، وهو عذاب  النار.
سورة المرسلات
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إثبات القيامة من خلال محاجة المكذبين بالأدلة، وتتابعها بالوعيد والتهديد.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالرياح المتتابعة مثل عُرف الفرس.
2 - وأقسم بالرياح الشديدة الهبوب.
3 - وأقسم بالرياح التي تنشر المطر.
4 - وأقسم بالملائكة التي تنزل بما يفرق بين الحق والباطل.
5 - وأقسم بالملائكة التي تنزل بالوحي.
6 - تنزل بالوحي إعذارًا من الله إلى الناس، وإنذارًا للناس من عذاب الله.
7 - إن الَّذي توعدون به من البعث والحساب والجزاء لواقع لا مِحالة.
8 - فإذا النجوم مُحِيَ نورها وذهب ضوؤها.
9 - وإذا السماء شُقَّت لتنزل الملائكة منها.
10 - وإذا الجبال اقتُلِعت من مكانها فَفُتِّتَتْ حتَّى تصير هباءً.
11 - وإذا الرسل جُمِعت لوقت محدد.
12 - ليوم عظيم أخلت للشهادة على أممها.
13 - ليوم الفصل بين العباد، فيتبين المحق من المبطل، والسعيد من الشقي.
14 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما يوم الفصل؟!
15 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين الذين يكذبون بما جاءت به الرسل من عند الله.
16 - ألم نهلك الأمم السابقة لما كفرت بالله وكذبت رسلها؟!
17 - ثم نتبعهم المكذبين من المتأخرين، فنهلكهم كما أهلكناهم.
18 - مثل الإهلاك لتلك الأمم نهلك المجرمين المكذبين بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
19 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بوعيد الله بالعقاب للمجرمين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطر التعلق بالدنيا ونسيان الآخرة.
• مشيئة العبد تابعة لمشيئة الله.
• إهلاك الأمم المكذبة سُنَّة إلهية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (581)
 سورة المرسلات 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*20 - ألم نخلقكم -أيها الناس- من ماء حقير قليل وهو النُّطْفة.
21 - فجعلنا ذلك الماء المَهين في مكان مَحْروز وهو رحم المرأة.
22 - إلى مُدّة معلومة هي مدّة الحمل.
23 - فقدَّرنا صفة المولود وقَدْرَه ولونه وغير ذلك، فنعم القادرون لذلك كله نحن.
24 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بقدرة الله.
25 - ألم نجعل الأرض تضمّ الناس جميعًا.
26 - تضمّ أحياءهم بالسكن عليها وعمارتها، وأمواتهم بالدفن فيها.
27 - وجعلنا فيها جبالًا ثوابتَ، تمنعها من الاضطراب، عاليات، وأسقيناكم -أيها الناس- ماءً عذبًا، فمن خلق ذلك ليس عاجزًا عن بعثكم.
28 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بنعم الله عليهم.
29 - ويقال للمكذبين بما جاءت به رسلهم: سيروا -أيها المكذبون- إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون من العذاب.
30 - سيروا إلى ظل من دخان النار مفترق ثلاث فرق.
31 - ليس فيه برد الظلال، ولا يمنع لهيب النار وحرّها أن ينفذ إليكم.
32 - إن النار تقذف بشرارات، كل شرارة مثل القصر في عظمها.
33 - كان الشرارات التي تقذف بها في سوادها وضخامتها جمال سود.
34 - هلاك وعَذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بعذاب الله.
35 - هذا يوم لا يتكلمون فيه بشيء.
36 - ولا يُؤذَن لهم أن يعتذروا إلى ربهم من كفرهم وسيئاتهم، فيعتذرون إليه.
37 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بأخبار هذا اليوم.
38 - هذا يوم الفصل بين الخلائق، جمعناكم والأمم السابقة في صعيد واحد.
39 - فإن كانت لكم حيلة تحتالون بها للنجاة من عذاب الله فاحتالوا عليّ.
40 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بيوم الفصل.
41 - إن المتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، في ظلال أشجار الجنّة الوارفة، وعيون الماء العذبة الجارية.
42 - وفواكه مما يشتهون أكله.
43 - ويقال لهم: كلوا من الطيبات، واشربوا شرابًا هنيئًا لا مُنَغِّص فيه؛ بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحات.
44 - إنا مثل هذا الجزاء الَّذي جزيناكم به نجزي المحسنين لأعمالهم.
45 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بما أعبد الله للمتقين.
46 - ويقال للمكذبين: كلوا وتمتعوا بملذات الحياة وقتًا قليلًا في الدنيا، إنكم بكفركم بالله وتكذيبكم رسله مجرمون.
47 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين بجزائهم يوم الدين.
48 - وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المكذبين: صلّوا لله لا يصلّون له.
49 - هلاك وعذاب وخسران في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين الذين يكذبون بما جاءت به الرسل من عند الله.
50 - فإذا لم يؤمنوا بهذا القرآن المنزل من ربهم فبأي حديث غيره يؤمنون؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• رعاية الله للإنسان في بطن أمه.
• اتساع الأرض لمن عليها من الأحياء، ولمن فيها من الأموات.
• خطورة التكذيب بآيات الله والوعيد الشديد لمن فعل ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (582)
 سورة النبأ 
- مَكيّة -

*

*سورة النبأ
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إثبات البعث والجزاء بالأدلة والبراهين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - عن أي شيء يتساءل هؤلاء المشركون بعدما بعث الله إليهم رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؟!
2 - يسأل بعضهم بعضًا عن الخبر العظيم، وهو هذا القرآن المنزل على رسولهم المتضمن لخبر البعث.
3 - هذا القرآن الَّذي اختلفوا فيما يصفونه به؛ من كونه سحرًا أو شعرًا أو كهانة أو أساطير الأولين.
4 - ليس الأمر كما زعموا، سيعلم هؤلاء المكذبون بالقرآن عاقبة تكذيبهم السيئة.
5 - ثم سيتأكد لهم ذلك.
6 - ألم نُصَيِّر الأرض مُمَهَّدة لهم صالحة لاستقرارهم عليها؟!
7 - وجعلنا الجبال عليها بمنزلة أوتاد تمنعها من الاضطراب.
8 - وخلقناكم -أيها الناس- أصنافًا: منهم الذُّكران والإناث.
9 - وجعلنا نومكم انقطاعًا عن النشاط لتستريحوا.
10 - وجعلنا الليل ساترًا لكم بظلمته مثل اللباس الَّذي تسترون به عوراتكم.
11 - وجعلنا النهار ميدانًا للكسب والبحث عن الرزق.
12 - وبنينا فوقكم سبع سماوات متينة البناء محكمة الصنع.
13 - وصيَّرنا الشمس مصباحًا شديد الاتقاد والإنارة.
14 - وأنزلنا من السحب التي حان لها أن تمطر ماءً كثير الانصباب.
15 - لنخرج به أصناف الحَب، وأصناف النبات.
16 - ونخرج به بساتين مُلْتَفَّة من كثرة تداخل أغصان أشجارها.
ولما ذكر الله هذه النعم الدالة على قدرته أتبعها بذكر البعث والقيامة؛ لأن  القادر على خلق هذه النعم قادر على بعث الموتى وحسابهم، فقال:
17 - إن يوم الفصل بين الخلائق كان موعدًا محددًا بوقتٍ لا يتخلّف.
18 - يوم ينفخ الملك في الفرن النفخة الثانية، فتأتون -أيها الناس- جماعات جماعات.
18 - وفُتِحت السماء فصار لها فروج مثل الأبواب المفتحة.

20 - وجُعِلت الجبال تسير حتَّى تتحول هباءً منثورًا، فتصير مثل السراب.
21 - إن جهنم كانت راصدة مُرْتَقِبة.
22 - للظالمين مرجعًا يرجعون إليه.
23 - ماكثين فيها أزمنة ودهورًا لا نهاية لها.
24 - لا يذوقون فيها هواءً باردًا يبرد حر السعير عنهم، ولا يذوقون فيها شرابًا يُتَلذَّذ به.
25 - لا يذوقون إلا ماءً شديد الحرارة، وما يسيل من صديد أهل النار.
26 - جزاءً موافقًا لما كانوا عليه من الكفر والضلال.
27 - إنهم كانوا في الدنيا لا يخافون محاسبة الله إياهم في الآخرة؛ لأنهم  لا يؤمنون بالبعث، فلو كانوا يخافون اليعث لآمنوا بالله، وعملوا صالحًا.
28 - وكذبوا بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا تكذيبًا.
29 - وكل شيء من أعمالهم ضبطناه وعددناه، وهو مكتوب في صحائف أعمالهم.
30 - فذوقوا -أيها الطغاة- هذا العذاب الدائم، فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابًا على عذابكم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إحكام الله للخلق دلالة على قدرته على إعادته.
• الطغيان سبب دخول النار.
• مضاعفة العذاب على الكفار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (583)
 سورة النبأ 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*31 - إن للمتقين ربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، مكانَ فوزٍ يفوزون فيه بمطلوبهم وهو الجنة.
32 - بساتين وأعنابًا.
33 - وناهدات مستويات السن.
34 - وكأس خمر ملأى.
35 - لا يسمعون في الجنّة كلامًا باطلًا، ولا يسمعون كذبًا، ولا يكذب بعضهم بعضًا.
36 - كل ذلك مما منحهم الله مِنَّة وعطاء منه كافيًا.
37 - رب السماوات والأرض ورب ما بينهما، رحمن الدنيا والآخرة، لا يملك جميع من في الأرض أو السماء أن يسألوه إلا إذا أذن لهم.
38 - يوم يقوم جبريل والملائكة مُصْطفِّين، لا يتكلمون بشفاعة لأحد إلا من أذن له الرحمن أن يشفع، وقال سدادًا ككلمة التوحيد.
39 - ذلك الموصوف لكم هو اليوم الَّذي لا ريب أنَّه واقع، فمن شاء النجاة  فيه من عذاب الله فليتخذ سبيلًا إلى ذلك من الأعمال الصالحة التي ترضي ربه.
40 - إنا حذرناكم -أيها الناس- عذابًا قريبًا يحصل، يوم ينظر المرء ما قدم  من عمله في الدنيا، ويقول الكافر متمنيًا الخلاص من العذاب: يا ليتني صرت  ترابًا مثل الحيوانات عندما يقال لها يوم القيامة: كوني ترابًا.
سورة النازعات
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
قَرْع القلوب المكذبة بالبعث والجزاء، من خلال عرض مشاهد الموت والبعث والحشر والقيامة.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالملائكة التي تجذب أرواح الكفار بشدة وعنف.
2 - وأقسم بالملائكة التي تستلُّ أرواح المؤمنين بسهولة ويسر.
3 - وأقسم بالملائكة التي تَسْبح من السماء إلى الأرض بأمر الله.
4 - وأقسم بالملائكة التي تسبق بعضها في أداء أمر الله.
5 - وأقسم بالملائكة التتي تنفذ ما أمرهم الله به من قضائه مثل الملائكة  الموكلين بأعمال العباد؛ أقسم بذلك كله ليبعثنَّهم للحساب والجزاء.
6 - يوم تهتزّ الأرض عند النفخة الأولى.
7 - تتبع هذه النفخة نفخة ثانية.
8 - قلوب بعض الناس في ذلك اليوم خائفة.
9 - يظهر على أبصارها أثر الذلة.
10 - وكانوا يقولون: هل نرجع إلى الحياة بعد أن متنا؟!
11 - أإذا كنا عظامًا بالية فارغة نرجع بعد ذلك؟!
12 - قالوا: إذا رجعنا تكون تلك الرجعة خاسرة، مغبونًا صاحبها.
13 - أَمْر البعث يسير، فإنما هي صيحة واحدة من الملك الموكل بالنفخ.
14 - فإذا الجميع أحياء على وجه الأرض بعد أن كانوا أمواتًا في بطنها.
15 - هل جاءك -أيها الرسول- خبر موسى مع ربه ومع عدوّه فرعون؟!
16 - حين ناداه ربه سبحانه لوادي طُوَى المطهر.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التقوى سبب دخول الجنّة.
• تذكر أهوال القيامة دافع للعمل الصالح.
• قبض روح الكافر بشدّة وعنف، وقبض روح المؤمن برفق ولين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (584)
 سورة النازعات 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*17 - قال له فيما قال: سرْ إلى فرعون، إنه تجاوز الحد في الظلم والاستكبار.
18 - فقل له: هل لك -يا فرعون- أن تتطهر من الكفر والمعاصي؟
19 - وأرشدك إلى ربك الَّذي خلقك ورعاك فتخشاه، فتعمل بما يرضيه، وتتجنب ما يسخطه؟
20 - فأظهر له موسى عليه السلام العلامة العظمى الدالة على أنَّه رسول من ربه، وهي اليد والعصا.
21 - فما كان من فرعون إلا أنَّه كذّب بهذه العلامة، وعصى ما أمره به موسى عليه السلام.
22 - ثم أعرض عن الإيمان بما جاء به موسى.
23 - ورجع يجمع جنوده لمغالبة موسى، فنادى قومه قائلًا:
24 - أنا ربكم الأعلى، فلا طاعة لغيري عليكم.
25 - فأخذه الله فعاقبه في الدنيا بالغرق في البحر، وعاقبه في الآخرة بإدخاله في أشدّ العذاب.
26 - إن فيما عاقبنا به فرعون في الدنيا والآخرة لموعظة لمن يخشى الله؛ فهو الَّذي ينتفع بالمواعظ.
27 - أإيجادكم على الله -أيها المكذبون بالبعث- أصعب، أم إيجاد السماء التي بناها؟!
28 - جعل سَمْتها في جهة العلوّ رفيعًا، فجعلها مستوية، لا فطور فيها ولا شقوق ولا عيب.
29 - وأظلم ليلها إذا غربت شمسها، وأظهر نورها إذا أشرقت.
30 - والأرض بعد أن خلق السماء بسطها، وأودع فيها منافعها.
31 - أخرج منها ماءها عيونًا تجري، وأنبت فيها من النبات ما ترعاه الدواب.
32 - والجبال جعلها ثابتة على الأرض.
33 - كل ذلك منافع لكم -أيها الناس- ولأنعامكم، فالذي خلق هذا كله لا يعجز عن إعادة خلقهم من جديد.
34 - فإذا جاءت النفخة الثانية التي تغمر كل شيء بهولها، وقامت القيامة.
35 - يوم تجيء يتذكر الإنسان ما قدم من عمل، خيرًا كان أو شرًّا.
36 - وجيء بجهنم وأظْهِرت عيانًا لمن يبصرها.
37 - فأما من تجاوز الحدّ في الضلال.
38 - وفضل الحياة الدنيا الفانية على الحياة الأخرى الباقية.
39 - فإن النار هي مستقرّه الَّذي يأوي إليه.
40 - 41 - وأما من خاف قيامه بين يدي ربه، وكفّ نفسه عن اتباع ما تهواه مما حرّمه الله، فإن الجنّة هي مستقرّه الَّذي يأوي إليه.
42 - يسألك -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء المكذبون بالبعث: متى تقع الساعة؟
43 - ليس لك علم بها حتَّى تذكرها لهم، وليس من شأنك ذلك، إنما شأنك الاستعداد لها.
44 - إلى ربك وحده مُنتهى علم الساعة.
45 - إنما أنت منذر من يخشى الساعة؛ لأنه الَّذي ينتفع بإنذارك.
46 - كأنهم يوم يرون الساعة مشاهدة، لم يلبثوا في حياتهم الدنيا إلا عشية يوم واحد أو بكرته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• وجوب الرفق عند خطاب المدعوّ.
• الخوف من الله وكفّ النفس عن الهوى من أسباب دخول الجنَّة.
• علم الساعة من الغيب الَّذي لا يعلمه إلا الله.
• بيان الله لتفاصيل خلق السماء والأرض.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (585)
 سورة عبس 
- مَكيّة -

*

*سورة عبس
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
حقيقة دعوة القرآن، وكرامة من ينتفع بها، وحقارة من يعرض عنها.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قطّب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وجهه وأعرض.
2 - لأجل مجيء عبد الله بن أم مكتوم يسترشد، وكان أعمى، جاء والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منشغل بأكابر المشركين أملًا في هدايتهم.
3 - وما يُعْلِمُكَ -أيها الرسول- لعل هذا الأعمى يتطهر من ذنوبه؟!
4 - أو يتعظ بما يسمع منك من المواعظ، فينتفع بها.
5 - أما من استغنى بنفسه بما لديه من المال عن الإيمان بما جئت به.
6 - فأنت تتعرَّض له، وتُقبل إليه.
7 - وأي شيء يلحقك إذا لم يتطهر من ذنوبه بالتوبة إلى الله.
8 - وأما من جاءك يسعى بحثًا عن الخير.
9 - وهو يخشى ربه.
10 - فأنت تتشاغل عنه بغيره من أكابر المشركين.
11 - ليس الأمر كذلك، إنما هي موعظة وتذكير لمن يقبل.
12 - فمن شاء أن يذكر الله ذكره، واتعظ بما في هذا القرآن.
13 - فهذا القرآن في صحف شريفة عند الملائكة.
14 - مرفوعة في مكان عال، مطهرة لا يصيبها دَنَس ولا رِجْس.
15 - وهي بأيدي رسل من الملائكة.
16 - كرام عند ربهم، كثيرى فعل الخير والطاعات.
17 - لُعِن الإنسان الكافر، ما أشدّ كفره بالله!
18 - من أيّ شيء خلقه الله حتَّى يتكبّر في الأرض وَيكْفُرَهُ؟!
19 - من ماء قليل خلقه، فَقَدَّر خلقه طورًا بعد طور.
20 - ثم يسّر له بعد هذه الأطوار الخروج من بطن أمه.
21 - ثم بعد ما قَدَّر له من عمر في الحياة أماته، وجعل له قبرًا يبقى فيه إلى أن يبعث.
22 - ثم إذا شاء بَعَثَهُ للحساب والجزاء.
23 - ليس الأمر كما يتوهم هذا الكافر أنه أدى ما عليه لربه من حق، فهو لم يؤدّ ما أوجب الله عليه من الفرائض.
24 - فلينظر الإنسان الكافر بالله إلى طعامه الَّذي يأكله كيف حصل؟!
25 - فأصله من المطر النازل من السماء بقوة وغزارة.
26 - ثم فَتَقْنا الأرض فانشقت عن النبات.
27 - نبتنا فيها الحبوب من قمح وذرة وغيرهما.
28 - وأنبتنا فيها عنبًا وقتًّا رطبًا؛ ليكون علفًا لدوابهم.
29 - وأنبتنا فيها زيتونًا ونخلًا.
30 - وأنبتنا فيها بساتين كثيرة الأشجار.
31 - وأنبتنا فيها فاكهة، وأنبتنا فيها ما ترعاه بهائمكم.
32 - لانتفاعكم، وانتفاع بهائمكم.
33 - فإذا جاءت الصيحة العظيمة التي تصخ الآذان وهي النفخة الثانية.
34 - يوم يهرب المرء من أخيه.
35 - ويفرّ من أمه وأبيه.
36 - ويفرّ من زوجته وأولاده.
37 - لكلّ واحد منهم ما يشغله عن الآخر من شدّة الكرب في ذلك اليوم.
38 - وجوه السعداء في ذلك اليوم مضيئة.
39 - ضاحكة فرحة بما أعدّ الله لها من رحمته.
40 - ووجوه الأشقياء في ذلك اليوم عليها غبار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عتاب الله نبيَّه في شأن عبد الله بن أم مكتوم دل على أن القرآن من عند الله.
• الاهتمام بطالب العلم والمُستَرْشِد.
• شدة أهوال يوم القيامة حيث لا ينشغل المرء إلا بنفسه، حتَّى الأنبياء يقولون: نفسي نفسي.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (586)
 سورة التكوير 
- مَكيّة -

*
 

*41 - تغشاها ظلمة.
42 - أولئك الموصوفون بتلك الحال هم الذين جمعوا بين الكفر والفجور.
سورة التكوير
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تصوير القيامة بانفراط الكون بعد إحكامه.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا الشمس جُمِع جرْمها، وذهب ضوؤها.

2 - وإذا الكواكب تساقَطت ومُحِي ضوؤها.

3 - وإذا الجبال حُرِّكت من مكانها.
4 - وإذا النُّوق الحوامل التي هي أنْفَسُ أموالهم أُهْمِلت بترك أهلها لها.

5 - وإذا الوحوش جُمعت مع البشر في صعيد واحد.
6 - وإذا البحار أُوقِدت حتى تصير نارًا.
7 - وإذا النفوس قُرِنت بمن يماثلها، فَيُقْرن الفاجر بالفاجر، والتقي بالتقي.
8 - وإذا الطفلة المدفونة وهي حيّة سألها الله.
9 - بأي جريمة قتلك من قتلك؟!
10 - وإذا صحف أعمال العباد نُشِرت؛ ليقرأ كل واحد صحيفة أعماله.
11 - وإذا السماء نُزعت كما يُنْزَع الجلد عن الشاة.
12 - وإذا النار أوقِدت.
13 - وإذا الجنّة قُرِّبت للمتقين.
14 - عندما يحصل ذلك تعلم كل نفس ما قدمت من الأعمال لذلك اليوم.
15 - أقسم الله بالنجوم الخفية قبل بزوغها في الليل.
16 - الجاريات في أفلاكها التي تغيب عند بزوغ الصبح مثل الظباء تدخل كِنَاسها؛ أي: بيتها.
17 - وأقسم بأول الليل إذا أقبل، وبآخره إذا أدبر.
18 - وأقسم بالصبح إذا بزغ نوره.
19 - إن القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لكلام الله بلّغه ملك أمين، وهو جبريل عليه السلام، ائتمنه الله عليه.
20 - صاحب قوة، ذي منزلة عظيمة عند رب العرش سبحانه.
21 - يطيعه أهل السماء، مُؤتَمن على ما يبلغه من الوحي.
22 - وما محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الملازم لكم الَّذي تعرفون عقله وأمانته وصدقه بمجنون كما تدّعون بهتانًا.
23 - ولقد رأى صاحبكم جبريل على صورته التي خُلِقَ عليها بأفق السماء الواضح.
24 - وليس صاحبكم ببخيل عليكم يبخل أن يبلغكم ما أُمِر بتبلغيه إليكم، ولا يأخذ أجرًا كما يأخذه الكهنة.
25 - وليس هذا القرآن من كلام شيطان مطرود من رحمة الله.
26 - فأي طريق تسلكونها لإنكار أنَّه من الله بعد هذه الحجج؟!
27 - ليس القرآن إلا تذكيرًا وموعظة للجن والإنس.
28 - لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم على طريق الحق.
29 - وما تشاؤون استقامة ولا غيرها إلا أن يشاء الله ذلك، رب الخلائق كلها.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• حَشْر المرء مع من يماثله في الخير أو الشرّ.
• إذا كانت الموءُودة تُسأل فما بالك بالوائد؟ وهذا دليل على عظم الموقف.
• مشيئة العبد تابعة لمشيئة الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (587)
 سورة الانفطار 
- مَكيّة -
*
 

*سورة الانفطار
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تصوير القيامة بتبعثر المخلوقات المنتظمة وتغير حالها ومسارها.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا السماء تشققث لنزول الملائكة منها.
2 - وإذا الكواكب تساقطت متناثرة.
3 - وإذا البحار فتح بعضها على بعض فاختلطت.
4 - وإذا القبور قُلِب ترابها لبعث من فيها من الأموات.
5 - عند ذلك تعلم كل نفس ما قدمت من عمل، وما أخرت منه فلم تعمله.
6 - يا أيها الانسان الكافر بربك، ما الذي جعلك تخالف أمر ربك حين أمهلك ولم يعاجلك بالعقوبة تكرّمًا منه؟!
7 - الَّذي أوجدك بعد أن كنت عدمًا، وجعلك سويّ الأعضاء معتدلها.
8 - في أي صورة شاء أن يخلقك خلقك، وقد أنعم عليك إذ لم يخلقك في صورة حمار ولا قرد ولا كلب ولا غيرها.
9 - ليس الأمر كما تصورتم -أيها المغترون- بل أنتم تكذبون بيوم الجزاء فلا تعملون له.
10 - وإن عليكم ملائكة يحفظون أعمالكم.
11 - كرامًا عند الله، كاتبين يكتبون أعمالكم.
12 - يعلمون ما تفعلون من فعل فيكتبونه.
13 - إن كثيري فعل الخير والطاعة لفي نعيم دائم يوم القيامة.
14 - وإن أصحاب الفجور لفي نار تستعر عليهم.
15 - يدخلونها يوم الجزاء يعانون حرّها.
16 - وليسوا عنها بغائبين أبدًا، بل هم خالدون فيها.
17 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما يوم الدين؟!
18 - ثم ما أعلمك ما يوم الدين؟!
19 - يوم لا يستطيع أحد أن ينفع أحدًا، والأمر كله في ذلك اليوم لله وحده، يتصرّف بما يشاء , لا لأحد غيره.
سورة المطففين
- مكية-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تركز على بيان حال الناس في الموازين والمنازل الأخروية، تهديدًا للمطففين والمكذبين، وتأنيسًا للمؤمنين المستضعفين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - هلاك وخسار للمُطَفِّفين.

2 - وهم الذين إذا اكتالوا من غيرهم يستوفون حقهم كاملًا دون نقص.

3 - وإذا كالوا للناس أو وزنوا لهم ينقصون الكيل والميزان؛ وكان ذلك حال أهل المدينة عند هجرة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليهم.

4 - ألا يتيقن هؤلاء الذين يفعلون هذا المنكر أنهم مبعوثون إلى الله؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• التحذير من الغرور المانع من اتباع الحق.
• الجشع من الأخلاق الذميمة في التجار ولا يسلم منه إلا من يخاف الله.
• تذكر هول القيامة من أعظم الروادع عن المعصية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (588)
 سورة المطففين 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*5 - للحساب والجزاء في يوم عظيم لما فيه من المحن والأهوال.
6 - يوم يقوم الناس لرب الخلائق كلها؛ للحساب.
7 - ليس الأمر كما تصوّرتم من أنَّه لا بَعْث بعد الموت، إن كتاب أهل الفجور من الكفار والمنافقين لفي خسار في الأرض السفلى.
8 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما سِجِّين؟!
9 - إن كتابهم مكتوب لا يزول، ولا يُزَاد فيه ولا يُنْقص.
10 - هلاك وخسار في ذلك اليوم للمكذبين.
11 - الذين يكذبون بيوم الجزاء الَّذي يجازي فيه الله عباده على أعمالهم في الدنيا.
12 - وما يكذب بذلك اليوم إلا كل متجاوز لحدود الله، كثير الآثام.
13 - إذا تُقْرأ عليه آياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا قال: هي أقاصيص الأمم الأولى، وليست من عند الله.
14 - ليس الأمر كما تصور هؤلاء المكذبون، بل غلب على عقولهم وغطاها ما كانوا يكسبون من المعاصي، فلم يبصروا الحق بقلوبهم.
15 - حقا إنهم عن رؤية ربهم يوم القيامة لممنوعون.
16 - ثم إنهم لداخلو النار، يعانون حرّها.
17 - ثم يقال لهم يوم القيامة تقريعًا لهم: هذا العذاب الَّذي لقيتموه هو ما كنتم تكذبون به في الدنيا عندما يخبركم به رسولكم.
18 - ليس الأمر كما تصورتم من أنَّه لا حساب ولا جزاء، إن كتاب أصحاب الطاعة لفي عِلِّيين.
19 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما عِلِّيُّون؟!
20 - إن كتابهم مكتوب لا يزول، ولا يُزَاد فيه ولا يُنْقص.
21 - يحضر هذا الكتاب مقربو كل سماء من الملائكة.
22 - إن المكثرين من الطاعات لفي نعيم دائم يوم القيامة.
23 - على الأسرّة المزينة ينظرون إلى ربهم، وإلى كل ما يبهج نفوسهم ويسرهم.
24 - إذا رأيتهم رأيت في وجوههم أثر التنعّم حُسْنًا وبهاء.
25 - يسقيهم خدمهم من خمر مختوم على إنائها.
26 - تفوح رائحة المسك منه إلى نهايته، وفي هذا الجزاء الكريم يجب أن يتسابق المتسابقون، بالعمل بما يرضي الله، وترك ما يسخطه.
27 - يُخْلط هذا الشراب المختوم من عين تَسْنيم.
28 - وهي عين في أعلى الجنّة يشرب منها المقربون صافية خالصة، ويشرب سائر المؤمنين منها، مخلوطة بغيرها.
29 - إن الذين أجرموا بما كانوا عليه من الكفر كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون استهزاءً بهم.
30 - وإذا مرّوا بالمؤمنين غمز بعضهم لبعض سخرية وتَنَدُّرًا.
31 - وإذا رجعوا إلى أهليهم رجعوا فرحين بما هم عليه من الكفر والاستهزاء بالمؤمنين.
32 - وإذا شاهدوا المسلمين قالوا: إن هؤلاء لضالون عن طريق الحق، حيث تركوا دين آبائهم.
33 - وما وكلهم الله على حفظ أعمالهم حتَّى يقولوا قولهم هذا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطر الذنوب على القلوب.
• حرمان الكفار من رؤية ربهم يوم القيامة.
• السخرية من أهل الدين صفة من صفات الكفار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
الحلقة (589)
 سورة الانشقاق 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*34 - فيوم القيامة الذين آمنوا بالله يضحكون من الكفار كما كان الكفار يضحكون منهم في الدنيا.
35 - على الأسرّة المزينة ينظرون إلى ما أعدّ الله لهم من النعيم الدائم.
36 - لَقَدْ جُوزِي الكفار على أعمالهم التي عملوها في الدنيا بالعذاب المُهِين.
سورة الانشقاق
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تصوير القيامة باستسلام الكون وخضوعه لربه في أمره، إلزامًا بالاستسلام، واستنكارًا للجحود.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا السماء تَصَدَّعت لنزول الملائكة منها.
2 - واستمعت لربها منقادة، وحُقَّ لها ذلك.
3 - وإذا الأرض مدّها الله كما يمدّ الأديم.
4 - وألقت ما فيها من الكنوز والأموات، وتخلّت عنهم.
5 - واستمتعت لربها منقادة، وحُقَّ لها ذلك.
6 - يا أيها الإنسان، إنك عامل إما خيرًا وإما شرًّا، فملاقيه يوم القيامة؛ ليجازيك الله عليه.
ولما ذكر عمل الإنسان مجملًا فضل حالِ العاملين يوم القيامة، فقال:
7 - فأما من أُعْطِي صحيفة أعماله بيده اليمنى.
8 - فسوف يحاسبه الله حسابًا سهلًا يعرض عليه عمله دون مؤاخذة به.
9 - ويرجع إلى أهله مسرورًا.
10 - وأما من أعْطِي كتابه بشماله من وراء ظهره.
11 - فسينادي بالهلاك على نفسه.
12 - ويدخل نار جهنم يقاسي حرّها.
13 - إنه كان في الدنيا في أهله فرحًا بما هو عليه من الكفر والمعاصي.
14 - إنه ظن أنَّه لن يرجع إلى الحياة بعد موته.
15 - بلى، ليرجعنَّه الله إلى الحياة كما خلقه أول مرة، إن ربه كان بحاله بصيرًا لا يخفى عليه منه شيء، وسيجازيه على عمله.
16 - أقسم الله بالحُمْرة التي تكون في الأفق بعد غروب الشمس.
17 - أقسم بالليل وما جُمِع فيه.
18 - والقمر إذا اجتمع وتمّ وصار بدرًا.
19 - لتركبّن -أيها الناس- حالًا بعد حال من نُطْفة فَعَلَقة فَمُضْغة، فحياة فموت فبعث.
20 - فما لهؤلاء الكفار لا يؤمنون بالله، واليوم الآخر؟!
21 - وإذا قُرِئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون لربّهم؟!
22 - بل الذين كفروا يكذبون بما جاءهم به رسولهم.
23 - والله أعلم بما تحويه صدورهم، لا يخفى عليه من أعمالهم شيء.
24 - فأخْبِرْهم -أيها الرسول- بما ينتظرهم من عذاب موجع.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خضوع السماء والأرض لربهما.
• كل إنسان ساعٍ إما لخير وإما لشرّ.
• علامة السعادة يوم القيامة أخذ الكتاب باليمين، وعلامة الشقاء أخذه بالشمال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (590)**
 سورة البروج 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*25 - إلا الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، لهم ثواب غير مقطوع؛ وهو الجنّة.
سورة البروج
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار قوة الله وإحاطته الشاملة وتوعده للمتربصين بالمؤمنين، بالعذاب الشديد.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالسماء المشتملة على منازل الشمس والقمر وغيرهما.
2 - وأقسم بيوم القيامة الَّذي وعد أن يجمع فيه الخلائق.

3 - وأقسم بكل شاهد كالنبي يشهد على أمته وكل مشهود كالأمة تشهد على نبيها.
4 - لُعِن الذين شَقّوا في الأرض شقًّا عظيمًا.
5 - وأوقدوا فيه النار، وألقوا المؤمنين فيه أحياء.

6 - إذ هم قعود على ذلك الشقّ المملوء نارًا.
7 - وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين من التعذيب والتنكيل شهود؛ لحضورهم ذلك.
8 - وما علي هؤلاء الكفار على المؤمنين شيئًا إلا أنهم آمنوا بالله العزيز الَّذي لا يغلبه أحد، المحمود في كل شيء.
9 - الَّذي له وحده ملك السماوات وملك الأرض، وهو مُطَّلِع على كل شيء، لا يخفى عليه شيء من أمر عباده.
10 - إن الذين عذَّبوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالنار ليصرفوهم عن الإيمان  بالله وحده , ثم لم يتوبوا إلى الله من ذنوبهم، فلهم يوم القيامة عذاب  جهنم، ولهم عذاب النار التي تحرقهم؛ جزاء على ما فعلوه بالمؤمنين من  الإحراق بالنار.
11 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، لهم جنات تجري  الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ذلك الجزاء الذي أعدّ لهم هو الفوز العظيم  الَّذي لا يدانيه فوز.
12 - إن أخذ ربك -أيها الرسول- للظالم -وإن أمهله حينًا- لقويّ.
13 - إنه هو يُبْدِئ الخلق والعذاب، ويعيدهما.
14 - وهو الغفور لذنوب من تاب من عباده، وإنه يحبّ أولياءه من المتقين.
15 - صاحب العرش الكريم.
16 - فعّال لما يريده من العفوِ عن ذنوب من شاء، ومعاقبة من شاء، لا مكره له سبحانه.
17 - هل جاءك -أيها الرسول- خبر الجنود الذين تجنَّدوا لمحاربة الحق، والصدّ عنه؟!
18 - فرعون، وثمود أصحاب صالح عليه السلام.
19 - ليس المانع من إيمان هؤلاء أنهم لم تأتهم أخبار الأمم المكذبة وما حصل  من إهلاكهم، بل هم يكذّبون بما جاءهم به رسولهم اتباعًا لأهوائهم.
20 - والله محيط بأعمالهم محصيها لا يفوته منها شيء سيجازيهم عليها.
21 - وليس القرآن شعرًا ولا سَجْعًا كما يقول المكذبون، بل هو قرآن كريم.
22 - في لوحٍ محفوظٍ من التبديل والتحريف، والنقص والزيادة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• يكون ابتلاء المؤمن على قدر إيمانه.
• إِيثار سلامة الإيمان على سلامة الأبدان من علامات النجاة يوم القيامة.
• التوبة بشروطها تهدم ما قبلها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (591)**
 سورة الأعلى 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*سورة الطارق
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار رقابة الله النافذة وقدرته البالغة.
[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالسماء، وأقسم بالنجم الَّذي بَطْرُق ليلًا.
2 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- شأن هذا النجم العظيم؟!
3 - هو النجم يثقب السماء بضيائه المتوهج.
4 - ما من نفس إلا وكَّل الله بها ملكًا يحفظ عليها أعمالها للحساب يوم القيامة.
5 - فليتأمل الإنسان مم خلقه الله؛ لتتضح له قدرة الله وعجز الإنسان.
6 - خلقه الله من ماء ذي اندفاق يُصَبّ في الرحم.
7 - يخرج هذا الماء من بين العمود العظمي الفقري للرجل، وعظام الصدر.
8 - إنه سبحانه -إذ خلقه من ذلك الماء المَهين- قادر على بعثه بعد موته حيًّا للحساب والجزاء.
9 - يوم تُخْتَبر السرائر فيُكْشَف عما كانت تضمره القلوب من النيات والعقائد وغيرها، فيتميز الصالح منها والفاسد.
10 - فما للإنسان في ذلك اليوم من قوة يمتنع بها من عذاب الله ولا معين يعينه.
11 - أقسم الله بالسماء ذات المطر؛ لأنه ينزل من جهتها مرة بعد مرة.
12 - وأقسم بالأرض التي تتشقق عما فيها من النبات والثمر والشجر.
13 - إن هذا القرآن المنزل على محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقول بفصل بين الحق والباطل، والصدق والكذب.
14 - وليس باللعب والباطل، بل هو الجد والحق.
15 - إن المكذبين بما جاءهم رسولهم يكيدون كيدًا كثيرًا ليردّوا دعوته، ويبطلوها.
16 - وأكيد أنا كيدًا لإظهار الدين ودحض الباطل.
17 - فأمهل -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء الكافرين، أمهلهم قليلًا، ولا تستعجل عذابهم وإهلاكهم.
سورة الأعلى
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تذكير النفوس بمِنَّة الله الأعلى، وتعليقها بالحياة الأخرى، وتخليصها من التعلُّقات الدنيا.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - نَزَّه ربك الَّذي علا على خلقه ناطقًا باسمه عند ذكرك إياه وتعظيمك له.

2 - الَّذي خلق الانسان سويًّا، وعدل قامته.

3 - والذي قَدَّر الخلائق أجناسها وأنواعها وصفاتها، وهدى كل مخلوق إلى ما يناسبه ويوائمه.

4 - والذي أخرج من الأرض ما ترعاه دوابكم.

5 - فصيّره هشيمًا يابسًا مائلًا للسواد بعد أن كان أخضر غضًّا.

6 - سنقرئك -أيها الرسول- القرآن، ونجمعه في صدرك ولن تنساه، فلا تسابق جبريل في القراءة كما كنت تفعل حرصًا على ألا تنساه.

7 - إلا ما شاء الله أن تنساه منه لحكمة، إنه سبحانه يعلم ما يُعْلَن وما يُخْفَى، لا يَخْفَى عليه شيء من ذلك.

8 - ونهوّن عليك العمل بما يرضي الله من الأعمال التي تدخل الجنّة.

9 - فعظ الناس بما نوحيه إليك من القرآن، وذكّرهم ما دامت الذكرى مسموعة.

10 - سيتعظ بمواعظك من يخاف الله؛ لأنه الَّذي ينتفع بالموعظة.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• تحفظ الملائكة الإنسان وأعماله خيرها وشرها ليحاسب عليها.
• ضعف كيد الكفار إذا قوبل بكيد الله سبحانه.
• خشية الله تبعث على الاتعاظ.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (592)**
 سورة الغاشية 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*11 - ويبتعد عن الموعظة وينفر منها الكافر؛ لأنه أشد الناس شقاءً في الآخرة لدخوله في النار.
12 - الَّذي يدخل نار الآخرة الكبرى يقاسي حرّها ويعانيه أبدًا.
13 - ثم يخلد في النار بحيث لا يموت فيها فيستريح مما يقاسيه من العذاب، ولا يحيا حياة طيبة كريمة.
14 - قد فاز بالمطلوب من تطهّر من الشرك والمعاصي.
15 - وذكر ربه بما شرع من أنواع الذكر، وأدى الصلاة بالصفة المطلوبة لأدائها.
16 - بل تقدمون الحياة الدنيا، وتفضلونها على الآخرة على ما بينهما من تفاوت عظيم.
17 - ولَلْآخرة خير وأفضل من الدنيا وما فيها من متع ولذات وأدوم؛ لأن ما فيها من نعيم لا ينقطع أبدًا.
18 - إنّ هذا الَّذي ذكرنا لكم من الأوامر والأخبار لفي الصحف المنزلة من قبلك.
19 - هي الصحف المنزلة على إبراهيم وموسى عليه السلام.
سورة الغاشية
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تذكير النفوس بمشاهد القدرة الإلهية في العذاب والنعيم، ودلائل ذلك في الآيات الحاضرة، لتمتلئ النفوس رغبة ورهبة.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - هل أتاك -أيها الرسول- حديث القيامة التي تغشى الناس بأهوالها؟!

2 - فالناس في يوم القيامة إما أشقياء وإما سعداء، فوجوه الأشقياء ذليلة خاضعة.

3 - متعبة مجهدة بالسلاسل التي تُسْحب بها، والأغلال التي تُغَل بها.

4 - تدخل تلك الوجوه نارًا حارة تقاسي حرّها.

5 - تُسقى من عين شديدة حرارة الماء.

6 - ليس لهم طعام يتغذّون به غلا من أخبث الطعام وأنتنه من نبات يسمَّى الشِّبْرِق إذا يبس صار مسمومًا.

7 - لا يُسْمِن آكله، ولا يسدّ جوعّته.
8 - ووجوه السعداء في ذلك اليوم ذات نعمة وبهجة وسرور؛ لما لاقوه من النعيم.
9 - لعملها الصالح الَّذي عملته في الدنيا راضية، فقد وجدت ثواب عملها مدخرًا لها مضاعفًا.
10 - في جنة مرتفعة المكان والمكانة.
11 - لا تسمع في الجنّة كلمة باطل ولغو، فضلًا عن سماع كلمة محرمة.
12 - في هذه الجنّة عيون جارية يفجرونها، ويصرفونها كيف شاؤوا.
13 - فيها أسرة عالية.
14 - وأكواب مطروحة مُهيَّأة للشرب.
15 - وفيها وسائد مرصوص بعضها إلى بعض.
16 - وفيها بسط مبسوطة هنا وهناك.
ولما ذكر الله تفاوت أحوال الأشقياء والسعداء في الآخرة، وَجَّه أنظار  الكفار إلى ما يدلّهم على قدرة الخالق وحسن خلقه ليستدلوا بذلك على  الإيمان؛ ليدخلوا الجنّة فيكونوا من السعداء، فقال:

17 - أفلا ينظرون نظر تأمل إلى الإبل كيف خلقها الله، وسخرها لبني آدم؟!

18 - وينظرون إلى السماء كيف رفعها حتَّى صارت فوقهم سقفًا محفوظًا، لا يسقط عليهم؟!

19 - وينظرون إلى الجبال كيف نصبها وثبت بها الأرض أن تضطرب بالناس؟!

20 - وينظرون إلى الأرض كيف بسطها، وجعلها مُهيَّأة لاستقرار الناس عليها؟!  ولمَّا وجههم إلى النظر إلى ما يدل على قدرته تعالى وَجَّه رسوله، فقال:
21 - فعظ -أيها الرسول- هؤلاء، وخوفهم من عذاب الله، إنما أنت مذكر، لا  يطلب منك إلا تذكيرهم، وأما توفيقهم للإيمان فهو بيد الله وحده.
22 - لست عليهم مسلطًا حتَّى تكرههم على الإيمان.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية تطهير النفس من الخبائث الظاهرة والباطنة.
• الاستدلال بالمخلوقات على وجود الخالق وعظمته.
• مهمة الداعية الدعوة، لا حمل الناس على الهداية؛ لأن الهداية بيد الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (593)**
 سورة الفجر 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*23 - لكن من تولّى منهم عن الإيمان، وكفر بالله وبرسوله.
24 - فيعذبه الله يوم القيامة العذاب الأعظم بأن يدخله جهنم خالدًا فيها:
25 - إن إلينا وحدنا رجوعهم بعد موتهم.
26 - ثم إن علينا وحدنا حسابهم على أعمالهم، وليس لك ولا لأحد غيرك ذلك.
سورة الفجر
مَكيّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
عرض مشاهد العظمة والقدرة الإلهية في الكون وأحوال الإنسان، وبيان عاقبة المغترين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله سبحانه بالفجر.
2 - وأقسم بالليالي العشر الأولى من ذي الحجة.

3 - وأقسم بالزوج والفرد من الأشياء.

4 - وأقسم بالليل إذا جاء، واستمرّ وأدبر وجواب هذه الأقسام: لتجَازُن على أعمالكم.

5 - هل في ذلك المذكور قَسَم يقنع ذا عقل؟!

6 - ألم تر -أيها الرسول- كيف فعل ربك بعاد قوم هود لما كذبوا رسوله؟!

7 - قبيلة عاد المنسوبة إلى جدها إرم ذات الطول.
8 - التي لم يخلق الله مثلها في البلاد.
9 - أوَلم تركيف فعل ربك بثمود قوم صالح الذين شقَّوا صخور الجبال، وجعلوا منها بيوتًا بالحِجْر.
10 - أَوَلم تر كيف فعل ربك بفرعون الَّذي كانت له أوتاد يعذب بها الناس؟
11 - كلّ هؤلاء تجاوزوا الحدّ في الجَبَرُوت والظلم، كل تجاوزه في بلده.
12 - فأكثروا فيها الفساد بما نشروه من الكفر والمعاصي.
13 - فأذاقهم الله عذابه الشديد، واستأصلهم من الأرض.
14 - إن ربك -أيها الرسول- ليرصد أعمال الناس ويراقبها؛ ليجازي من أحسن بالجنّة، ومن أساء بالنار.
ولما كانت الأمم التي أهلكها الله منعمًا عليها بالقوة والمنعة، بيّن أن الإنعام بذلك ليس دليلًا على رضا الله عنهم، فقال:

15 - فأما الإنسان فمِن طَبْعِه أنَّه إذا اختبره ربه وأكرمه، وأنعم عليه  بالمال والأولاد والجاه، ظن أنّ ذلك لكرامة له عند الله، فيقول: ربي أكرمني  لاستحقاقي لإكرامه.
16 - وأما إذا اختبره وضيق عليه رزقه، فإنه يظن أن ذلك لهوانه على ربه فيقول: ربي أهانني.
17 - كلا، ليس الأمر كما تصور هذا الإنسان من أنّ النعم دليل على رضا الله  عن عبده، وأن النقم دليل على هوان العبد عند ربه، بل الواقع أنكم لا تكرمون  اليتيم مما أعطاكم الله من الرزق.
18 - ولا يحثّ بعضكم بعضًا على إطعام الفقير الذي لا يجد ما يقتات به.
19 - وتأكلون حقوق الضعفاء من النساء واليتامى أكلًا شديدًا دون مراعاة حلِّه.
20 - وتحبون المال حبًّا كثيرًا، فتبخلون بإنفاقه في سبيل الله حرصًا عليه.
21 - لا ينبغي أن يكون هذا عملكم، واذكروا إذا حُرِّكت الأرض تحريكًا شديدًا وزُلْزِلت.
22 - وجاء ربك -أيها الرسول- للفصل بين عباده، وجاءت الملائكة مصطفين صفوفًا.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضل عشر ذي الحجة على أيام السنة.
• ثبوت المجيء لله تعالى يوم القيامة وفق ما يليق به؛ من غير تشبيه ولا تمثيل ولا تعطيل.
• المؤمن إذا ابتلي صبر وإن أعطي شكر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (594)**
 سورة البلد 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*23  - وجيء في ذلك اليوم بجهنم لها سبعون ألف زِمام، مع كل زِمام سبعون ألف  ملك يجرّونها، في ذلك اليوم يتذكر الإنسان ما فرَّط في جنب الله، وأنى له  أن ينفعه التذكر في ذلك اليوم؛ لأنه يوم جزاء لا يوم عمل؟!
24 - يقول من شدّة الندم: يا ليتني قدمت الأعمال الصالحة لحياتي الأخروية التي هي الحياة الحقيقية.
25 - في ذلك اليوم لا يُعَذِّب أحد مثل عذاب الله؛ لأن عذاب الله أشدّ وأبقى.
26 - ولا يُوثِق في السلاسل أحد مثل وثاقه للكافرين فيها.
ولما ذكر الله جزاء الكفار ذكر جزاء المؤمنين فقال:
27 - وأما نفس المؤمن فيقال لها عند الموت ويوم القيامة: يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح.
28 - ارجعي إلى ربك راضية عنه بما تنالين من الثواب الجزيل، مرضية عنده سبحانه بما كان لك من عمل صالح.
29 - فادخلي في جملة عبادي الصالحين.
30 - وادخلي معهم جنتي التي أعددتها لهم.
سورة البلد
مَكيّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر حال الإنسان؛ بين كَبَد الكفر والعذاب وبين الصعود لسلم الرحمة والإيمان في الدارين.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالبلد الحرام الَّذي هو مكة المكرمة.
2 - وأنت -أيها الرسول- حلال لك ما تصنع فيها؛ من قَتْل مَنْ يستحق القتل، وأَسْر من يستحقّ الأسر.

3 - وأقسم الله بوالد البشر، وأقسم بما تناسل منه من الولد.

4 - لقد خلقنا الإنسان في تعب ومشقة؛ لما يعانيه من الشدائد في الدنيا.

5 - أيظنّ الإنسان أنَّه إذا اقترف المعاصي لا يقدر عليه أحد، ولا ينتقم منه، ولو كان ربه الَّذي خلقه؟!

6 - يقول: أنفقت مالًا كثيرًا متراكمًا بعضه فوق بعض.

7 - أيظنّ هذا المتباهي بما ينفقه أن الله لا يراه؟! وأنه لا يحاسبه في ماله؛ من أين اكتسبه؟ وفيم أنففه؟!

8 - ألم نجعل له عينين يبصر بهما؟!

9 - ولسانًا وشفتين يتحدث بها؟!

10 - وعرّفناه طريق الخير، وطريق الباطل؟!
11 - وهو مطالب بأن يتجاوز العقبة التي تفصله عن الجنّة فيقطعها ويتجاوزها.
12 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما العقبة التي عليه أن يقطعها ليدخل الجنّة؟!
13 - هي إعتاق رقبة ذكرًا كانت أو أنثى.
14 - أو أن يطعم في يوم مجاعة يندر فيه وجود الطعام.
15 - طفلًا فقد أباه، له به قرابة.
16 - أو فقيرًا ليس له شيء يملكه.
17 - ثم كان من الذين آمنوا بالله، وأوصى بعضهم بعضًا بالصبر على الطاعات  وعن المعاصي وعلى البلاء، وأوصى بعضهم بعضًا بالرحمة بعباد الله.
18 - أولئك المتصفون بتلك الصفات هم أصحاب اليمين.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• عتق الرقاب، وإطعام المحتاجين في وقت الشدة، والإيمان بالله، والتواصي بالصبر والرحمة: من أسباب دخول الجنّة.
• من دلائل النبوة إخباره أن مكة ستكون حلالًا له ساعة من نهار.
• لما ضيق الله طرق الرق وسع طرق العتق، فجعل الإعتاق من القربات والكفارات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (595)**
 سورة الشمس 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*19 - والذين كفروا بآياتنا المنزلة على رسولنا هم أصحاب الشمال.
20 - عليهم نار مغلقة يوم القيامة يعذبون فيها.
سورة الشمس
مَكيّة

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تركز على إظهار آيات الله وآلائه في الآفاق والأنفس وأحوالها، تزكية للنفوس، وزجرًا عن العصيان.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالشمس، وأقسم بوقت ارتفاعها بعد طلوعها من مشرقها.
2 - وأقسم بالقمر إذا تبع أثرها بعد كروبها.
3 - وأقسم بالنهار إذا كشف ما على وجه الأرض بضوئه.
4 - وأقسم بالليل إذا يغشى وجه الأرض، فيصير مظلمًا.
5 - وأقسم بالسماء، وأقم ببنائها المتقن.
6 - وأقسم بالأرض، وأقسم ببسطها؛ ليسكن الناس عليها.
7 - وأقسم بكل نفس، وأقسم بخلق الله لها سوية.
8 - فأفهمها من غير تعليم ما هو شرّ لتجتنبه، وما هو خير لتأتيه.
9 - قد فاز بمطلوبه من طهّر نفسه بتحليتها بالفضائل، وتخليتها عن الرذائل.
10 - وقد خسر من دَسَّ نفسه مخفيًا إياها في المعاصي والآثام. ولما ذكر الله خسران من دَسَّ نفسه وأخفاها بالمعاصي ذكر ثمود مثالًا على ذلك فقال:
11 - كذبت ثمود نبيها صالحًا بسبب مجاوزتها الحدّ في ارتكاب المعاصي، واقتراف الآثام.
12 - حين قام أشقاهم بعد انتداب قومه له.
13 - فقال لهم رسول الله صالح عليه السلام: اتركوا ناقة الله، وشِرْبها في يومها، فلا تتعرضوا لها بسوء.
14 - فكذبوا رسولهم في شأن الناقة، فقتلها أشقاهم مع رضاهم بما فعل، فكانوا شركاء في الإثم، فأطبق الله عليهم عذابه، فأهلكهم بالصيحة بسبب ذنوبهم، وسوّاهم في العقوبة التي أهلكهم بها.
15 - فعل الله بهم من العذاب ما أهلكهم غير خائف سبحانه من تبعاته.
سورة الليل
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان الاختلاف بين الآيات والأنفس وأعمالها، إظهارًا للتفاضل بين المؤمنين والكافرين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالليل إذا يغطي ما بين السماء والأرض بظلمته.

2 - وأقسم بالنهار إذا تكشّف وظهر.

3 - وأقسم بخلقه النوعين: الذكر والأنثى.

4 - إن عملكم -أيها الناس- لمختلف، فمنه الحسنات التي هي سبب دخول الجنّة، والسيئات التي هي سبب دخول النار.

5 - فأما من أعطى ما يلزمه بذله؛ من زكاة ونفقة وكفارة، واتقى ما نهى الله عنه.

6 - وصدق بما وعده الله به من الخَلَف.

7 - فسنُسَهِّل عليه العمل الصالح، والإنفاق في سبيل الله.

8 - وأما من بخل بماله فلم يبذله فيما يجب عليه بذله فيه، واستغنى بماله عن الله فلم يسأل الله من فضله شيئًا.

9 - وكذب بما وعده الله من الخَلَف ومن الثواب على إنفاق ماله في سبيل الله.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية تزكية النفس وتطهيرها.
• المتعاونون على المعصية شركاء في الإثم.
• الذنوب سبب للعقوبات الدنيوية.
• كل ميسر لما خلق له فمنهم مطيع ومنهم عاصٍ.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (596)**
 سورة الضحى 
- مَكيّة -

*

*10 - فسنُسَهِّل عليه عمل الشرّ، ونُعَسِّر عليه فعل الخير.
11 - وما يغني عنه ماله الَّذي بخل به شيئًا إذا هلك، ودخل النار.
12 - إن علينا أن نبيّن طريق الحق من الباطل.
13 - وإن لنا لَلْحياة الآخرة ولنا الحياة الدنيا، نتصرّف فيهما بما نشاء، وليس ذلك لأحد غيرنا.
14 - فحذّرتكم -أيها الناس- من نار تتوقد إن أنتم عصيتم الله.
15 - لا يقاسي حرّ هذه النار إلا الأشقى وهو الكافر.
16 - الَّذي كذب بما جاء به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وأعرض عن امتثال أمر الله.
17 - وسيُباعَد عنها أتقى الناس أبو بكر - رضي الله عنه -.
18 - الَّذي ينفق ماله في وجوه البر ليتطهر من الذنوب.
19 - ولا يبذل ما يبذل من ماله ليكافئ نعمة أنعم بها أحد عليه.
20 - لا يريد بما يبذله من ماله إلا وجه ربه العالي على خَلْقِه.
21 - ولسوف يرضى بما يعطيه الله من الجزاء الكريم.
سورة الضحى
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر رعاية الله لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والامتنان عليه بنعمة الوحي ودوامها له، تأنيسًا له، وتذكيرًا للمؤمنين بالشكر.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بأول النهار.

2 - وأقسم بالليل إذا أظلم وسكن الناس فيه عن الحركة.

3 - ما تركك -أيها الرسول- ربك، وما أبغضك؛ كما يقول المشركون لما فَتَر الوحي.

4 - ولَلدار الآخرة خير لك من الدنيا؛ لما فيها من النعيم الدائم الَّذي لا ينقطع.

5 - ولسوف يعطيك من الثواب الجزيل لك ولأمتك حتَّى ترضى بما أعطاك وأعطى أمتك.

6 - لقد وجدك صغيرًا قد مات عنك أبوك، فجعل لك ماوى، حيث عطف عليك جدك عبد المطلب، ثم عمّك أبو طالب.

7 - ووجدك لا تدرى ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان، فعلّمك من ذلك ما لم تكن تعلم.

8 - ووجدك فقيرًا فأغناك.

9 - فلا تُسِئ معاملة من فقد آباه في الصغر، ولا تذلّه.

10 - ولا تزجر السائل المحتاج.

11 - واشكر نِعَم الله عليك وتحدث بها.

سورة الشرح
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر إتمام منة الله على نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بزوال الغم والحرج والعسر عنه، وما يوجب ذلك.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - لقد شرح الله لك صدرك فحبَّب إليك تلقي الوحي.

2 - وحططنا عنك الإثم.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• منزلة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند ربه لا تدانيها منزلة.
• شكر النعم حقّ لله على عبده.
• وجوب الرحمة بالمستضعفين واللين لهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (597)**
 سورة التين 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*3 - الذي أتعبك حتَّى كاد أن يكسر ظهرك.
4 - وأعلينا لك ذكرك، فقد أصبحت تُذْكَر في الأذان والإقامة وفي غيرهما.
5 - فإن مع الشدّة والضيق سهولة واتساعًا.
6 - إن مع الشدة والضيق سهولة واتساعًا، إذا علمت ذلك فلا يهولنك أذى قومك، ولا يصدنك عن الدعوة إلى الله.
7 - فإذا فرغت من أعمالك، وانتهيت منها فاجتهد في عبادة ربك.
8 - واجعل رغبتك وقصدك إلى الله وحده.
سورة التين
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر قيمة الإنسان وشرفه بدينه، وسفوله وهوانه بتخليه عنه؛ لذا أقسم بأماكن نزول الوحي.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالتين ومكان نباته، وبالزينون ومكان نباته في أرض فلسطين التي بعث فيها عيسى عليه السلام.
2 - وأقسم بجبل سيناء الَّذي ناجى عنده نبيه موسى عليه السلام.
3 - وأقسم بمكة البلد الحرام الَّذي يأمن من دخل فيه الَّذي بعث فيه محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.

4 - لقد أوجدنا الإنسان في أعدل خلق وأفضل صورة.

5 - ثم أرجعناه إلى الهرم والخرف في الدنيا فلا ينتفع بجسده كما لا ينتفع به إذا أفسد فطرته وصار إلى النار.

6 - إلا الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات فإنهم وإن هرموا فلهم ثواب دائم غير مقطوع، وهو الجنّة؛ لأنهم زكوا فطرهم.

7 - فأي شيء يحملك -أيها الانسان- على التكذيب بيوم الجزاء بعدما عاينت من علامات قدرته الكثيرة؟!

8 - أليس الله -بجعل يوم القيامة يومًا للجزاء- بأحكم الحاكمين وأعدلهم؟! أيعقل أن يترك الله عباده سدى دون أن يحكم بينهم، فيجازي المحسن بإحسانه، والمسيء بإساءته؟!

سورة العلق
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان كمال الإنسان بالعلم والوحي الباعث على تعلق العبد بربه وخضوعه له، ونقصه بمخالفة ذلك.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - اقرأ -أيها الرسول- ما يوحيه الله إليك؛ مفتتحًا باسم ربك الَّذي خلق جميع الخلائق.

2 - خلق الإنسان من قطعة دم متجمدة بعد أن كانت نطفة.

3 - اقرأ -أيها الرسول- ما يوحيه الله إليك، وربك الأكرم الَّذي لا يدانى كرمه كريم، فهو كثير الجود والإحسان.

4 - الَّذي علّم الخط والكتابة بالقلم.

5 - علم الإنسان ما لم يكن يعلمه.

6 - حقًّا إن الانسان الفاجر مثل أبي جهل ليتجاوز الحدّ في تعدّي حدود الله.

7 - لأجل أن رآه استغنى بما لديه من الجاه والمال.

8 - إنّ إلى ربك -أيها الانسان- الرجوع يوم القيامة فيجازي كلًّا بما يستحقه.

9 - أرأيت أعجب من أمر أبي جهل الَّذي ينهى.
10 - عبدنا محمدًا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا صلَّى عند الكعبة.
11 - أرأيت إن كان هذا المنهى على هدى وبصيرة من ربه؟!
12 - أو كان يأمر الناس بتقوى الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، أيُنْهى من كان هذا شأنه؟!

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• رضا الله هو المقصد الأسمى.
• أهمية القراءة والكتابة في الإسلام.
• خطر الغنى إذا جرّ إلى الكبر والبُعد عن الحق.
• النهي عن المعروف صفة من صفات الكفر.
• الذنوب أنقضت ظهر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فما بالك بباقي الخلق؟!*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (598)**
 سورة القدر 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*13 - أرأيت إن كذّب هذا الناهي بما جاء به الرسول، وأعرض عنه، ألا يخشى الله؟!
14 - ألم يعلم ناهي هذا العبد عن الصلاة أنّ الله يرى ما يصنع، لا يخفى عليه منه شيء؟!
15 - ليس الأمر كما تصور هذا الجاهل، لئن لم يكفّ عن أذاه لعبدنا وتكذيبه له، لنأخذنّه مجذوبًا إلى النار بمقدم رأسه بعنف.
16 - صاحب تلك الناصية كاذب في القول خاطئ في الفعل.
17 - فليدع حين يؤخذ بمقدم رأسه إلى النار أصحابه وأهل مجلسه يستعين بهم لينقذوه من العذاب.
18 - سندعو نحن خَزَنة جهنم من الملائكة الغلاظ الذين لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم، ويفعلون ما يؤمرون، فلينظر أي الفريقين أقوى وأقدر.
19 - ليس الأمر كما توهم هذا الظالم أن يصل إليك بسوء، فلا تطعه في أمر ولا نهي، واسجد لله، واقترب منه بالطاعات، فإنها تقرّب إليه.
سورة القدر
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان عظم ليلة القدر وفضلها وما أنزل فيها.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إنا أنَزلنا القرآن جملة إلى السماء الدنيا كما ابتدأنا إنزاله على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ليلة القدر من شهر رمضان.

2 - وهل تدري -أيها النبي- ما في هذه الليلة من الخير والبركة؟!
3 - هذه الليلة ليلة عظيمة الخير، فهي خير من ألف شهر لمن قامها إيمانًا واحتسابًا.

4 - تنزل الملائكة وينزل جبريل عليه السلام فيها بإذن ربهم سبحانه بكلّ أمر قضا الله في تلك السنة رزقًا كان أو موتًا أو ولادة أو غير ذلك مما يقدره الله.

5 - هذه الليلة المباركة خير كلها من ابتدائها حتَّى نهايتها بطلوع الفجر.

سورة البينة
- مَدَنيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
ذكر منزلة رسالة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، ووضوحها وكمالها.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - لم يكن الذين كفروا من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين مفارقين إجماعهم واتفاقهم على الكفر حتَّى يأتيهم برهان واضح، وحجة جَليَّة.

2 - هذا البرهان الواضح والحجة الجَلِيَّة هو رسول من عند الله بعثه يقرأ صحفًا مطهرة لا يمسها إلا المطهرون.

3 - في تلك الصحف أخبار صدق وأحكام عدل، ترشد الناس إلى ما فيه صلاحهم ورشدهم.

4 - وما اختلف اليهود الذين أعطوا التوراة، والنصارى الذين أعطوا الإنجيل، إلا من بعد ما بعث الله نبيَّه إليهم، فمنهم من أسلم، ومنهم من تَمَادى في كفره مع علمه بصدق نبيه.

5 - ويظهر جرم وعناد اليهود والنصارى أنهم ما أمروا في هذا القرآن إلا بما أمروا به في كتابيهم من عبادة الله وحده، ومجانبة الشرك، وإقامة الصلاة وإعطاء الزكاة، فما أمروا به هو الدين المستقيم الَّذي لا اعوجاج فيه.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• فضل ليلة القدر على سائر ليالي العام.
• الإخلاص في العبادة من شروط قَبولها.
• الكفار شر الخليقة، والمؤمنون خيرها.
• اتفاق الشرائع في الأصول مَدعاة لقبول الرسالة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (599)**
 سورة العاديات 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*6 - إن الذين كفروا -من اليهود والنصارى ومن المشركين- يدخلون يوم القيامة في جهنم ماكثين فيها أبدًا، أولئك هم شرّ الخليقة؛ لكفرهم بالله، وتكذيبهم رسوله.
7 - إن الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات أولئك هم خير الخليفة.
7 - ثوابهم عند ربهم سبحانه وتعالى: جنات تجري الأنهار من تحت قصورها وأشجارها، ماكثين فيها أبدًا، رضي الله عنهم لما آمنوا به وأطاعوه، ورضوا عنه لما نالهم من رحمته، هذه الرحمة ينالها من خاف ربه، فامتثل أمره، واجتنب نهيه.

سورة الزلزلة
- مَدَنيَة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
قرع القلوب الغافلة لليقين بالحساب والإحصاء الدقيق.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا حُرِّكت الأرض التحريك الشديد الَّذي يحدث لها يوم القيامة.
2 - وأخرجت الأرض ما في بطنها من الموتى وغيرهم.
3 - وقال الإنسان متحيِّرًا: ما شأن الأرض تتحرك وتضطرب؟!
4 - في ذلك اليوم العظيم تخبر الأرض بما عمل عليها من خير وشرّ.
5 - لأن الله أعلمها وأمرها بذلك.
6 - في ذلك اليوم العظيم الَّذي تتزلزل فيه الأرض يخرج الناس من موقف الحساب فِرَقًا ليشاهدوا أعمالهم التي عملوها في الدنيا.

7 - فمن يعمل وزن نملةٍ صغيرة من أعمال الخير والبرّ يره أمامه.

8 - ومن يعمل وزنها من أعمال الشرّ يره كذلك.
سورة العاديات
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان صفات الإنسان في اهتماماته الدنيوية، تذكيرًا له بمآله، وبعثًا له على تصحيح مساره.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم الله بالخيل التي تجري حتَّى يُسْمَع لنَفَسِها صوت من شدة الجري.

2 - وأقسم بالخيل التي تُوقِد بحوافرها النار إذا لامست بها الصخور لشدة وقعها عليها.

3 - وأقسم بالخيل التي تُغِير على الأعداء وقت الصباح.

4 - فحركن بجريهن غبارًا.

5 - فتوسّطن بفوارسهنّ جَمْعًا من الأعداء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خشية الله سبب في رضاه عن عبده.
• شهادة الأرض على أعمال بني آدم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (600)**
 سورة القارعة 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*6 - إن الإنسان لمَنُوع للخير الَّذي يريده منه ربه.
7 - وإنه على منعه للخير لشاهد، لا يستطيع إنكار ذلك لوضوحه.
8 - وإنه لفرط حبه للمال يبخل به.
9 - أفلا يعلم هذا الإنسان المغترّ بالحياة الدنيا إذا بعث الله ما في  القبور من الأموات وأخرجهم من الأرض للحساب والجزاء أن الأمر لم يكن كما  كان يتوهم؟!
10 - وأُبْرِز وبُيِّن ما في القلوب من النيات والاعتقادات وغيرها.
11 - إن ربهم بهم في ذلك اليوم لخبير، لا يخفى عليه من أمر عباده شيء، وسيجازيهم على ذلك.
سورة القارعة
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
قرع القلوب لاستحضار هول القيامة.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - الساعة التي تقرع قلوب الناس لعظم هولها.

2 - ما هذه الساعة التي تقرع قلوب الناس لعظم هولها؟!
3 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما هذه الساعة التي تقرع قلوب الناس لعظم هولها؟! إنها يوم القيامة.
4 - يوم تقرع قلوب الناس يكونون كالفراش المُنْتَشِر المتناثر هنا وهناك.
5 - وتكون الجبال مثل الصوف المَنْدُوف في خفة سيرها وحركتها.
6 - فأما من رجحت أعماله الصالحة على أعماله السيئة.

7 - فهو في عيشة مرضية ينالها في الجنّة.

8 - وأما من رجحت أعماله السيئة على أعماله الصالحة.

9 - فمسكنه ومستقرّه يوم القيامة هو جهنم.

10 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما هي؟!

11 - هي نار شديدة الحرارة.

سورة التكاثر
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تذكير المنشغلين بالدنيا بالموت والحساب.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - شغلكم -أيها الناس- التفاخر بالأموال والأولاد عن طاعة الله.

2 - حتَّى متُّم ودخلتم قبوركم.

3 - ما كان لكم أن يشغلكم التفاخر بها عن طاعة الله، سوف تعلمون عاقبة ذلك الانشغال.

4 - ثم سوف تعلمون عاقبته.

5 - حقًّا لو أنكم تعلمون يقينًا أنكم مبعوثون إلى الله، وأنه سيجازيكم على أعمالكم؛ لما انشغلتم بالتفاخر بالأموال والأولاد.

6 - والله لتشاهدن النار يوم القيامة.

7 - ثم لتشاهدنها مشاهدة يقين لا شك فيه.

8 - ثم ليسألنكم الله في ذلك اليوم عما أنعم به عليكم من الصحة والغنى وغيرهما.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خطر التفاخر والتباهي بالأموال والأولاد.
• القبر مكان زيارة سرعان ما ينتقل منه الناس إلى الدار الآخرة.
• يوم القيامة يُسْأل الناس عن النعيم الَّذي أنعم به الله عليهم في الدنيا.
• الإنسان مجبول على حب المال.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (601)**
 سورة العصر 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*سورة العصر
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان حقيقة الربح والخسارة في الحياة، والتنبيه على أهمية الوقت الَّذي يعيشه الإنسان.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - أقسم سبحانه بوقت العصر.
2 - إن الإنسان لفي نقصان وهلاك.
3 - إلا الذين آمنوا بالله وبرسله، وعملوا الأعمال الصالحات، وأوصى بعضهم  بعضًا بالحق، وبالصبر على الحق؛ فالمتصفون بهذه الصفات ناجون في حياتهم  الدنيا والآخرة.
سورة الهمزة
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
وعيد المتعالين الساخرين بالدين وأهله.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - وبال وشدة عذاب لكثير الاغتياب للناس، والطعن فيهم.

3 - الَّذي همّه جمع المال وإحصاؤه، لا همَّ له غير ذلك.

3 - يظن أن ماله الَّذي جمعه سينجيه من الموت، فيبقى خالدًا في الحياة الدنيا.

4 - ليس الأمر كما تصوّر هذا الجاهل، ليطرحنّ في نار جهنم التي تدق وتكسر كل ما طُرِح فيها لشدة بأسها.
5 - وما أعلمك -أيها الرسول- ما هذه النار التي تحطم كل ما طُرِح فيها؟!
6 - إنها نار الله المستعرة.
7 - التي تنفذ من أجسام الناس إلى قلوبهم.
8 - إنها على المُعَذَّبين فيها مغلقة.
9 - بعَمَد ممتدة طويلة حتَّى لا يخرجوا منها.
سورة الفيل
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إظهار قدرة الله على حماية بيته الحرام، تذكيرًا وامتنانًا.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - ألم تعلم -أيها الرسول- كيف فعل ربك بأبْرَهَة وأصحابه أصحاب الفيل حين أرادوا هدم الكعبة؟!

2 - لقد جعل الله تدبيرهم السيئ لهدمها في ضياع، فما نالوا ما تمنّوه من صرف الناس عن الكعبة، وما نالوا منها شيئًا.

3 - وبَعَث عليهم طيرًا أتتهم جماعات جماعات.

4 - ترميهم بحجارة من طين مُتَحَجِّر.

5 - فجعلهم الله كورق زرع أكلته الدوابّ وداسته.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• خسران من لم يتصفوا بالإيمان وعمل الصالحات، والتواصي بالحق، والتواصي بالصبر.
• تحريم الهَمْز واللَّمْز في الناس.
• دفاع الله عن بيته الحرام، وهذا من الأمن الَّذي قضاه الله له.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (602)**
 سورة قريش 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*سورة قريش
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الامتنان على قريش وما يلزمهم تجاه ذلك.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - لأجلِ عادة قريش وإلْفِهم.
2 - رحلة الشتاء إلى اليمن، ورحلة الصيف إلى الشام آمنين.
3 - فليعبدوا الله ربّ هذا البيت الحرام وحده، الَّذي يسَّر لهم هذه الرحلة، ولا يشركوا به أحدًا.
4 - الَّذي أطعمهم من جوع، وآمنهم من خوف، بما وضع في قلوب العرب من تعظيم الحرم، وتعظيم سكانه.
سورة الماعون
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان أخلاق المكذبين بالدين والآخرة، تحذيرًا للمؤمنين، وتشنيعًا على الكافرين.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - هل عرفت الَّذي يكذب بالجزاء يوم القيامة؟!

2 - فهو ذلك الَّذي يدفع اليتيم بغلظة عن حاجته.

3 - ولا يحثّ نفسه، ولا يحث غيره على إطعام الفقير.

4 - فهلاك وعذاب للمصلِّين.

5 - الذين هم عن صلاتهم لاهون، لا يبالون بها حتَّى ينقضي وقتها.
6 - الذين هم يراؤون بصلاتهم وأعمالهم، لا يخلصون العمل لله.
7 - ويمنعون إعانة غيرهم بما لا ضرر في الإعانة به.
سورة التكوير
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
منة الله على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقطع سبيل المبغضين له.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إنا آتيناك -أيها الرسول- الخير الكثير، ومنه نهر الكوثر في الجنّة.

2 - فأدّ شكر الله على هذه النعمة، أن تصلي له وحده وتذبح؛ خلافًا لما يفعله المشركون من التقرّب لأوثانهم بالذبح.

3 - إن مبغِضك هو المنقطع عن كل خير المَنْسِي الَّذي إن ذُكِر ذُكِر بسوء.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• أهمية الأمن في الإسلام.
• الرياء أحد أمراض القلوب، وهو يبطل العمل.
• مقابلة النعم بالشكر يزيدها.
• كرامة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ربه وحفظه له وتشريفه له في الدنيا والآخرة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (603)**
 سورة الكافرون 
- مَكيّة -

* 

*سورة الكافرون
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
تقرير توحيد العبادة والبراءة من الشرك، والتمايز التام بين الإسلام والشرك.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قل -أيها الرسول-: يا أيها الكافرون بالله.
2 - لا أعبد في الحال ولا في المستقبل ما تعبدون من الأصنام.
3 - ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبده أنا؛ وهو الله وحده.
4 - ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم من الأصنام.
5 - ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبده أنا، وهو الله وحده.
6 - لكم دينكم الَّذي ابتدعتموه لأنفسكم، ولي ديني الَّذي أنزله الله عليّ.
سورة النصر
- مَدَنيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
بيان عاقبة الإسلام بالنصر والفتح، وما يُشْرع عند حصول ذلك، كما تشير لقرب أجل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - إذا جاء نصر الله لدينك -أيها الرسول- وإعزازه له، وحدث فتح مكة.

2 - ورأيت الناس يدخلون في الإسلام وفدًا بعد وفد.

3 - فاعلم أن ذلك علامة على قرب انتهاء المهمة التي بُعِثْتَ بها، فسبِّح  بحمد ربك؛ شكرًا له على نعمة النصر والفتح، واطلب منه المغفرة، إنه كان  توابًا يقبل توبة عباده، ويغفر لهم.

سورة المسد
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
عدم منفعة النسب والجاه مع الكفر بالله.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - خسرت يدا عم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أبي لهب بن عبد المطلب  بخسران عمله؛ إذ كان يؤذي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وخاب سعيه.

2 - أيّ شيء أغنى عنه ماله وولده؟ لم يدفعا عنه عذابًا، ولم يجلبا له رحمة.

3 - سيدخل يوم القيامة نارًا ذات لهب، يقاسي حرّها.

4 - وستدخلها زوجته أم جميل التي كانت تؤذي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقاء الشوك في طريقه.

5 - في عنقها حبل مُحْكَم الفَتْل تساق به إلى النار.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• المفاصلة مع الكفار.
• مقابلة النعم بالشكر.
• سورة المسد من دلائل النبوة؛ لأنها حكمت على أبي لهب بالموت كافرًا ومات بعد عشر سنين على ذلك.
• صِحَّة أنكحة الكفار.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم 
لمجموعة من العلماء 
**الحلقة (604)**
 سورة الإخلاص 
- مَكيّة -

*

*سورة الإخلاص
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
إثبات تفرد الله بالكمال والألوهية وتنزُّهه عن النقص.


[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قل -أيها الرسول- هو الله المنفرد بالألوهية، لا إله غيره.
2 - هو السيّد الذي انتهى إليه السُّؤدَد في صفات الكمال والجمال، الَّذي تصمد إليه الخلائق.
3 - الَّذي لم يلد أحدًا، ولم يلده أحد، فلا ولد له -سبحانه- ولا والد.
4 - ولم يكن له مماثل في خلقه.
سورة الفلق
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
التحصُّن والاعتصام بالله من الشرور الظاهرة.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قل -أيها الرسول-: أعتصم بربّ الصبح، وأستجير به.

2 - من شرّ ما يؤذي من المخلوقات.

3 - وأعتصم بالله من الشرور التي تظهر في الليل من دواب ولصوص.

4 - وأعتصم به من شرّ السواحر اللائي يَنْفُثْن في العُقَد.

5 - واعتصم به من شرّ حاسد إذا عمل بما يدفعه إليه الحسد.
سورة الناس
- مَكيّة-

[مِنْ مَقَاصِدِ السُّورَةِ]
الاعتصام والتحصن بالله من شر الشيطان ووسوسته، ومن الشرور الخفية.

[التَّفْسِيرُ]
1 - قل -أيها الرسول-: أعتصم برب الناس، وأستجير به.

2 - ملك الناس، يتصرف فيهم بما يشاء، لا ملك لهم غيره.

3 - معبودهم بحقّ، لا معبود لهم بحق غيره.

4 - من شرّ الشيطان الَّذي يلقي وسوسته إلى الإنسان إذا غفل عن ذكر الله، ويتأخر عنه إذا ذكره.

5 - يلقي بوسوسته إلى قلوب الناس.

6 - وهو يكون من الإنس كما يكون من الجن.

[مِنْ فَوَائِدِ الآيَاتِ]
• إثبات صفات الكمال لله، ونفي صفات النقص عنه.
• ثبوت السحر، ووسيلة العلاج منه.
• علاج الوسوسة يكون بذكر الله والتعوذ من الشيطان.
******************************  ****
مركز تفسير للدراسات القرآنية
مركز علمي وقفي متخصص مقره مدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية يسعى  لتحقيق الريادة في تطوير الدراسات القرآنية في المجالات العلمية،  والتعليمية والتقنية والإعلامية والتنظيمية من خلال مشروعات متميزة من  الدراسات والبحوث والبرامج الإعلامية والدورات التدريبية والمؤتمرات  واللقاءات والتطبيقات الإلكترونية، بعمل مؤسسي يتحرى الإتقان، وينشد  الجودة، ويمد جسور التعاون والشراكة مع كافة مؤسسات المجتمع وسائر العاملين  في خدمة القرآن الكريم وعلومه في العالم أفرادًا ومؤسسات، ويرأس مجلس  إدارته معالي الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله بن حميد إمام المسجد الحرام وخطيبه،  وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة العربية السعودية، ورئيس مجمع الفقه  الإسلامي الدولي.
• من أهداف المركز:

1 - الارتقاء بمستوى الدراسات القرآنية واستشراف مستقبلها.
2 - تطوير البيئة التعليمية في مجال الدراسات القرآنية.
3 - تحديث وتطوير البنية التنظيمية للمركز ونشر هذه الثقافة بين المؤسسات العاملة في المجال.
4 - تطوير بيئة تقنية داعمة، وتوظيفها في مجال الدراسات القرآنية.
5 - توظيف وسائل الإعلام (التقليدي والجديد)، وتعزيز الشراكات والعلاقات في خدمة الدراسات القرآنية.
• عنوان المركز:
• المملكة العربية السعودية، الرياض، حي الغدير- مخرج (5) طريق الملك عبد العزيز.
• ص. ب: 242199 الرمز البريدي: 11322
• البوابة الإلكترونية: www.tafsir.net
للتواصل مع مشروع "المختصر في تفسير القرآن الكريم"
almok
[حكم الألباني: 
tasar@tafsir. net
*************************




*تم بحمدالله*

----------

